# The Tea Thread



## MamaProfCrash

A place for tea lovers to discuss tea in all of it's yummy glory. And tea accessories. I don't think that it is possible to have a tea thread without discussing tea accessories.

We accept people at all levels of tea love, bagged or loose leaf.

_Admin update:

We are pleased to announce that this thread is now being sponsored by Teavana. Teavana is a great source of healthy, delicious teas. In return for their support of our boards, we're featuring Teavana ads sprinkled through this thread, featuring their tea products and specials. 
_


----------



## Anju 

Acceptance even if you only use Lagg's Green Tea?  

Although to be honest I absolutely love Red Tea, it's just so terribly expensive here, along with all other teas.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The tea lovers were worried that we had totally co-opted the Coffee or Tea thread so we figured it made sense to start a Tea thread.

http://www.teavana.com/ Teavana's website A good place for those just trying loose leaf tea to go. There are many teas but it is not overwhelming.

http://www.teamerchants.com/Catalog/Default.aspx Tea Gschwender a good place for all tea lovers to go. Tons of teas and tea goodies. It can be a bit more overwhelming then Teavan because there are thousands of teas. It is a good place to go when you are ready to experiment a bit more.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Anju were do you live? I posted a couple of websites that sell loose leaf tea at pretty good prices.

I have never heard of Lagg's Green Tea


----------



## Anju 

I live in Mexico !


----------



## MamaProfCrash

http://www.republicoftea.com/?gclid=CKan_rv43JoCFQ-5FQodtExy3Q The Republic of Tea has reasonably good tea in bags. They have Red Teas and Green Teas. Price wise they are a bit more expensive then the loose leaf teas and they do not have the same variety. You can find Republic of Tea in stores like Whole Foods and World Market.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Anju No. 469 said:


> I live in Mexico !


Check and see if some of these stores ship to Mexico. Republic of Tea can be purchased through Amazon. It looks like Teavana is sold through Amazon as well. Adagio are suppose to be good but I have never had any of their tea. They are also available through Amazon.


----------



## bkworm8it

I love tea, just have a very hard time finding those I love. I mostly use loose leaf but like Stashes rose tea on occasions which is bagged.

My favorite is Pacific Sum from Special Teas Inc in Victoria BC.  Its a...you guessed it a black tea, actually its a Ceylon black tea, orange peel, rose blossoms, marigold, and vanilla pieces.  They had an Earl Grey Special that I got a very small amount to try when I ordered more Pacific Sun. It's Ceylon black tea, Oil of bergamot, jasmine, lemongrass, lemon peel. I like it a lot but can't really afford to pay for the product and the outrageous shipping from Canada  . 

So had my mom take me to the new tea shop in Olympia for my birthday to see if I can find something closer to home.  I found and like Harney & Sons Paris tea.  Its a Flavored black tea.  Also Golden Moon Rose. Don't know the maker as it is bought by the ounce form the store. Its another Black tea with rose flavor and petals.   

She purchased some different teas so we went to her house and had a taste test. I didn't like any she bought but she did like the Paris tea.

I have two tea strainers but they are awkward to use. I'm thinking about getting one that looks like a little cup and sits inside your cup. They seem easier to fill.

My favorite is tea and Cinnamon bread for evening snack.

Prof, what teas do you like?

Theresam


----------



## bkworm8it

Anju No. 469 said:


> Acceptance even if you only use Lagg's Green Tea?
> 
> Although to be honest I absolutely love Red Tea, it's just so terribly expensive here, along with all other teas.


I don't think I've tried a Red Tea. Is it much different than green tea. I've tried several green teas and they just aren't my thing but did find one that I considered purchasing while at the tea shop. They had a sample that agreed with my taste buds.

theresam


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Red tea is not actually a tea. It is an herbal infusion. It comes from the Rooibos plant in South Africa. It is caffine free and proports to have 100 times the anti oxidants of green tea. It has an earth taste but is quite yummy. I drink about five different red teas. Red Team Ginger, Lemon, Chocolate, Capetown (hibiscus, rose, blue mallow, and marigold), and Jungle Fire (cinnamon, nutmeg). Good stuff. Especially for people who want something hot to drink at night but don't want the caffeine.


----------



## bkworm8it

ProfCrash said:


> Red tea is not actually a tea. It is an herbal infusion. It comes from the Rooibos plant in South Africa. It is caffine free and proports to have 100 times the anti oxidants of green tea. It has an earth taste but is quite yummy. I drink about five different red teas. Red Team Ginger, Lemon, Chocolate, Capetown (hibiscus, rose, blue mallow, and marigold), and Jungle Fire (cinnamon, nutmeg). Good stuff. Especially for people who want something hot to drink at night but don't want the caffeine.


Thanks Prof, the capetown sounds like something I'd like. For some reason caffeine from tea doesn't bother me. It's the only caffeine drink I can have that doesn't give me a headache.

theresam


----------



## MamaProfCrash

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gf?url=search-alias%3Dgourmet&field-keywords=teavana+tea&x=0&y=0 This is what I get when I type in Teavana Tea at Amazon search



bkworm8it said:


> I love tea, just have a very hard time finding those I love. I mostly use loose leaf but like Stashes rose tea on occasions which is bagged.
> 
> My favorite is Pacific Sum from Special Teas Inc in Victoria BC. Its a...you guessed it a black tea, actually its a Ceylon black tea, orange peel, rose blossoms, marigold, and vanilla pieces. They had an Earl Grey Special that I got a very small amount to try when I ordered more Pacific Sun. It's Ceylon black tea, Oil of bergamot, jasmine, lemongrass, lemon peel. I like it a lot but can't really afford to pay for the product and the outrageous shipping from Canada .
> 
> So had my mom take me to the new tea shop in Olympia for my birthday to see if I can find something closer to home. I found and like Harney & Sons Paris tea. Its a Flavored black tea. Also Golden Moon Rose. Don't know the maker as it is bought by the ounce form the store. Its another Black tea with rose flavor and petals.
> 
> She purchased some different teas so we went to her house and had a taste test. I didn't like any she bought but she did like the Paris tea.
> 
> I have two tea strainers but they are awkward to use. I'm thinking about getting one that looks like a little cup and sits inside your cup. They seem easier to fill.
> 
> My favorite is tea and Cinnamon bread for evening snack.
> 
> Prof, what teas do you like?
> 
> Theresam


Where do you live? Teavana has stores across the US. Also there are some great internet based tea stores. I linked my favorites in an earlier post.

It sounds like you are thinking about an infuser basket. Those work great. Zarafina makes a tea machine that works well. It is on sale on Amazon right now and can be found at Tuesday Morning for even less then the price on Amazon.

I have something like 40 loose leaf teas. I am a bit addicted.

All of my current favorites come from Tea Gschwender. Some can be found at other stores but some of the blends are Gschwedner only. My favorites (ie the ones I refill)

Green:

Bancha 
Sencha
Green Tea Ginger
Jasmine Pearls (Very infrequently purchased because they are expensive)

Oolongs:

Formosa Fancy Oolong Ming Xing
Bossa Nova (Oolong with Vanilla, a must have)
Sumatra Oolong Barison

Darjeelings:

Margaret's Hope
Avongrove

Black Tea:

Earl Grey Imperior
Anna's

Black/Green Blend:

Arabian Night

Reds:

Lemon
Capetown
Chocolate
Jungle Fire
Ginger


----------



## MamaProfCrash

bkworm8it said:


> Thanks Prof, the capetown sounds like something I'd like. For some reason caffeine from tea doesn't bother me. It's the only caffeine drink I can have that doesn't give me a headache.
> 
> theresam


Tea tends to have less caffeine then coffee and soda. Green teas tend to have less caffeine then black teas.


----------



## Sanveann

We're not very fancy here ... we mostly drink PG Tips


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Sanveann said:


> We're not very fancy here ... we mostly drink PG Tips


PG Tips?


----------



## Rasputina

I mostly drink black teas in various varieties. But I also like green tea. Rooibos is ok, I have some but it's not my favorite. Not really my cup of tea   I have a lovely Persian loose leaf that I buy at the local Persian market, it does have bergamot oil in it. I find it interesting that I love it, but I have hated every Earl Grey I've ever tried. I've mostly bought Republic of Tea. I love the Ginger Peach, Vanilla Almond and Blackberry Sage and they have some very nice green teas. 

I'm very disappointed in most attempts at chai I've found packaged in dried form although the concentrates are ok. I need to practice more on the stove top steeping my own concentrates since I love chai lattes.  

Forgot to add that we get some very nice green teas at the local Asian market but I leave that decision up to my daughter since she is the one knowledgeable in that area.


----------



## Cowgirl

For those new to the tea discussions....Crash knows her tea.  She has not steered me wrong yet and totally converted me from the occasional cup of bag tea to obsessing about loose tea, teavana, and the zarafina teamaker.  I love to hear about everybody's favorite teas...my current favorite is mixing Teavana's Emerald Bamboo Forest (white tea), with Blueberry Bliss (Rooibos Tea). I'm enjoying a cup right now.  Looking forward to hearing about everybody's favorites and to finding new loose tea converts.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Rasputina said:


> I mostly drink black teas in various varieties. But I also like green tea. Rooibos is ok, I have some but it's not my favorite. Not really my cup of tea  I have a lovely Persian loose leaf that I buy at the local Persian market, it does have bergamot oil in it. I find it interesting that I love it, but I have hated every Earl Grey I've ever tried. I've mostly bought Republic of Tea. I love the Ginger Peach, Vanilla Almond and Blackberry Sage and they have some very nice green teas.
> 
> I'm very disappointed in most attempts at chai I've found packaged in dried form although the concentrates are ok. I need to practice more on the stove top steeping my own concentrates since I love chai lattes.
> 
> Forgot to add that we get some very nice green teas at the local Asian market but I leave that decision up to my daughter since she is the one knowledgeable in that area.


I started with the Republic of Tea and moved out to Teavana. I found that the Teavana teas were just as good, if not a bit better, and less expensive. The three that you mentioned were three of my favorites. Very yummy and distinctive.

I love the idea of buying teas at specialty markets. I have not found any of those were I live. The Persian tea you mentioned sounds really good.

A suggestion on the Chai making. Try one of those Italaian espresso machines. You know the silver ones that you use on the stove top? I use that to make Yerba Matte lattes and love them. I think the way the water is forced through the filter leads to more flavor concentration. No idea, it is a guess.


----------



## Anju 

ProfCrash said:


> Check and see if some of these stores ship to Mexico. Republic of Tea can be purchased through Amazon. It looks like Teavana is sold through Amazon as well. Adagio are suppose to be good but I have never had any of their tea. They are also available through Amazon.


You would not believe how horrible the duty is! Usually, at a minimum, the cost of the item if not double! I and my friends ten to stock up when taking trips NOB by vehicle, my current "mule" is loaded so will have to wait until next trip.


----------



## Rasputina

I have one of those, I can't remember what it's called anymore though. I think my main problem is getting the proportions right for my taste. The boxed chai tends to be black tea with a little spice, I like mine in the north Indian style and much stronger flavor more spices less actual tea.


----------



## bkworm8it

ProfCrash said:


> Tea tends to have less caffeine then coffee and soda. Green teas tend to have less caffeine then black teas.


That must be why I like black tea LOL. Got to get caffeine where I can.

I live in Tacoma, WA. So Victoria isn't really too far from me. But a faerie ride would cost way more than the shipping LOL.

There is a Tuesday Mornings near me. I'll check them out next time I'm near the store. The tea shop we were at stated that we needed different infuser cups for different flavors as the flavor stays in the infuser even after washing. Have you used one? is this true? I know that you don't want to use a coffee maker that has been used for coffee to make hot water as it keeps the coffee taste, but didn't know that teas did this as well.

That's a lot of teas. I'm lucky to find 3-4 that I even like. Though I do like Oolong. Forgot to check the tea shop we were at for pricing as they are usually expensive.

I'll check out the websites you listed.

thanks

Theresam


----------



## Rasputina

I meant to post this in the other thread and never got around to it. As much as I love the Zarafina my only complaint is that it only makes 2 cups at a time and that the tea pot doesn't hold the heat for very long. I've been coveting a cast iron Japanese tea pot for awhile now but haven't bought one. I'd like to be able to make at least 4-6 cups of tea at a time because I rarely drink tea alone. My daughter always drinks with me and we often want more than one cup. 

I hadn't seen the Zo hot water dispensers before and now I want one of those too.


----------



## Rasputina

bkworm8it said:


> The tea shop we were at stated that we needed different infuser cups for different flavors as the flavor stays in the infuser even after washing. Have you used one? is this true? I know that you don't want to use a coffee maker that has been used for coffee to make hot water as it keeps the coffee taste, but didn't know that teas did this as well.


I've noticed that if I'm lazy about cleaning out the infuser basket in my Zarafina it can keep the smell of the tea, the vanilla almond has been notorious for this at my house. I have used vinegar to soak it in for cleaning, I'm doing it anyway to get off the tea stains and it helps deodorize. It's not a problem except when I get lazy though. I can't imagine having a different infuser for every flavor but I can see reserving one for white tea and maybe even green if you drink black tea a lot.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Rasputina said:


> I have one of those, I can't remember what it's called anymore though. I think my main problem is getting the proportions right for my taste. The boxed chai tends to be black tea with a little spice, I like mine in the north Indian style and much stronger flavor more spices less actual tea.


It is more of an art then anything. I put in one teaspoon for each 6 ounces I am making. I get my Chai through Tea Gschwender and enjoy it. There is plenty of spice to it for me.



Anju No. 469 said:


> You would not believe how horrible the duty is! Usually, at a minimum, the cost of the item if not double! I and my friends ten to stock up when taking trips NOB by vehicle, my current "mule" is loaded so will have to wait until next trip.


Gotcha. Teavana has stores in Mexico. Check their website. I have no idea how close they are to you. But if they have stores in Mexico, you might be able to order from them without having to pay the duty. Just a thought.



bkworm8it said:


> That must be why I like black tea LOL. Got to get caffeine where I can.
> 
> I live in Tacoma, WA. So Victoria isn't really too far from me. But a faerie ride would cost way more than the shipping LOL.
> 
> There is a Tuesday Mornings near me. I'll check them out next time I'm near the store. The tea shop we were at stated that we needed different infuser cups for different flavors as the flavor stays in the infuser even after washing. Have you used one? is this true? I know that you don't want to use a coffee maker that has been used for coffee to make hot water as it keeps the coffee taste, but didn't know that teas did this as well.
> 
> That's a lot of teas. I'm lucky to find 3-4 that I even like. Though I do like Oolong. Forgot to check the tea shop we were at for pricing as they are usually expensive.
> 
> I'll check out the websites you listed.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Theresam


I use one infuser for all of my teas. I guess I am not picky enough to worry about the flavor leeching. I can see where it would be more of a problem with White teas because they are pretty delicate in flavor. The Oolongs are a bit more pricey but ohh so good. The Bossa Nova is actually not all that badly priced.


----------



## tessa

I'm just a plain Lipton Tea girl    I use a Mr Coffee with 5 tea bags and 10 cups of water, and I'm good till lunch.  (When I do drink coffee it's Dunkin Donuts) 

Tessa


----------



## Sweety18

I love tea, I drink at least one cup a day (religiously) and then some days two or three.

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

tessa said:


> I'm just a plain Lipton Tea girl I use a Mr Coffee with 5 tea bags and 10 cups of water, and I'm good till lunch. (When I do drink coffee it's Dunkin Donuts)
> 
> Tessa


A good place to start. There are sooooo many tea adventures waiting for you when you decide you want to branch out a bit.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Sweety18 said:


> I love tea, I drink at least one cup a day (religiously) and then some days two or three.


What type? Do share with the group.


----------



## Rasputina

You guys are absolutely the worst enablers LOL

I now want


----------



## Cowgirl

Rasputina said:


> You guys are absolutely the worst enablers LOL
> 
> I now want


oooh ...what's that?


----------



## VictoriaP

LOL--Lipton is my "daily" tea. It's what I grew up on & I'm a girl of habit. **ducks head in shame**

I love Earl Grey but have a mild allergy to the bergamot, so it doesn't work well for my all day drinking habit. I often use Teavana Rooibos teas for the evenings--chai, orange + vanilla, or peach + blueberry bliss (which is an EXCELLENT iced tea...I think I'll go pull out the big infuser.....).

Theresa, there's a Teavana in Bellevue Square. I don't think they have one further down, but if you ever make it up to the Eastside, it's a terrific place to stop. There's also British Pantry in Redmond (lots of UK products, plus a little pub), and I believe there's still a tea shop in Issaquah's Gilman Village as well. Hubby is a Yorkshire Gold drinker from time he spent in England, and those are the two places we tend to pick it up.


----------



## Anju 

Thanks Prof - Teavana is in Mexico City and Acapulco, a little ways from us but I'll check out the possibility of ordering from them.

The things you learn on kboards.com


----------



## bkworm8it

VictoriaP said:


> LOL--Lipton is my "daily" tea. It's what I grew up on & I'm a girl of habit. **ducks head in shame**
> 
> Theresa, there's a Teavana in Bellevue Square. I don't think they have one further down, but if you ever make it up to the Eastside, it's a terrific place to stop. There's also British Pantry in Redmond (lots of UK products, plus a little pub), and I believe there's still a tea shop in Issaquah's Gilman Village as well. Hubby is a Yorkshire Gold drinker from time he spent in England, and those are the two places we tend to pick it up.


Thanks VictoriaP, maybe I can talk my mom into a visit to Bellevue. I love Bellevue square but since I moved to the south end of WA I haven't made it back up that way, it's been about 8 years!

I also drink lipton,,,, or at least until I started branching out into other teas. It's part of the reason I like mostly black teas and Orange Pekoe.

Anyone take theirs with Milk, cream, or soy?

theresam


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Nope. I take mine straight. Milk and cream prevent the anti-oxidants from absorbing so it is best not to use mile or cream in your green or red teas.


----------



## VictoriaP

Milk here in black tea; also in the rooibos chai. The other red teas I can take with or without milk.

Just dug around in the pantry and found a Teavana Rooibos Peach + Herbal Strawberry/Kiwi blend that I'd picked up just for iced tea after sampling it in the Bellevue store. Brewing up a second container of it now as I know the first pitcher will be gone quickly! Unfortunately there's not a lot of leaf left, so I either need to put the Kindle & laptop down to go shopping.....or order it online. LOL

Has anyone tried their rock sugar? http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Rock-Sugar-Honey/German-Rock-Cane-Sugar-1-lb.axd I've often wondered if there's any real advantage to using that over the plain white stuff, especially when brewing iced tea.


----------



## Rasputina

I only use milk when I'm drink masala chai. As for sugar, when I do use it I use honey in hot tea and homemade simple syrup in iced. I just keep it in a canning jar in the fridge.


----------



## Cowgirl

I don't use sugar or milk but I have wondered about the rock sugar they sell at Teavana.


----------



## Sanveann

ProfCrash said:


> PG Tips?


It's an English brand. My DH's father is from England originally, and they're all MAJOR tea drinkers! I'd never heard of PG Tips before I met DH, but it's all he'll drink.


----------



## Cowgirl

I think I saw PG Tips brand at World Market yesterday.


----------



## bkworm8it

Good to know about not putting milk/cream in red or green teas.

I actually only use cream when I'm out to tea. I love going to places for 'High tea'. I enjoy all the goodies and the teas. Its pretty much the only time I allow myself milk or cream in my tea. Every few years I'm able to talk my mom or sister into a 'tea party'  .

Hadn't thought about sugar. I've always used the plain white sugar. I usually put the sugar in then the infuser then pour boiling water over it and steep.  I keep trying to make iced tea in those glass tea makers you get from the store, but have yet to figure out how many bags and do I sugar when making or drinking.    My last container broke and the new one leaks. Maybe I wasn't meant to drink iced tea LOL.

theresam


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

I am not a huge tea drinker, before getting on this board, Bengal Spice was about as adventurous as I would get in tea.

I visited Teavana last week and now have samurai chai mate/white avurvedic chai mix and Rooibos sweet amore. I usually alternate between the two of them but have to admit, I like the samurai mix better. I don't know if I am making the Rooibos wrong or what. 1.5 teaspoons for 5-6 min gave me flavored water. I added more tea the next time and it was too strong. I have settled into just under 2 teaspoons and it is much better. The Samurai mix is just a light but spicy tea that I really like. I like it when it goes cold in my cup too.

Husband drinks cinnamon or Bengal Spice tea in the winter and iced tea (Lipton..brewed) pretty much year round.


----------



## MonaSW

I adore Spice Traders and Teas - their website is a little primitive, but their tea rocks. I've had several of their teas including Earl Grey, Irish Breakfast, Pirate Chai, Raspberry and Winter Storm. http://www.spicetradersteas.com/

I use this:  It's great for tea for one if you like a couple of cups, or tea for two if you like one cup each.


----------



## Solarraven

I'm new to the tea thread and I like many different teas I have black, green,silver and a load of herbals on hand some display teas 
but one of the highlights of my Tea life was when we lived in San Bruno Ca ( near San Francisco ) in a house built in 1907  that was fenced on the sides with a multitude of Camellias . The neighbor "Queen" across the street who was around 90 plus and had been born in the house she lived in told me that when she was a little girl, Mr. Chang  ( I think he was the cook) used to make tea from the bushes which he had planted .
So I gave it a shot and managed to come up with a pretty passable oolong.   We moved about eleven years ago and alas  the new residents have removed all the plants since then.


----------



## MonaSW

Solarraven said:


> We moved about eleven years ago and alas the new residents have removed all the plants since then.


What a crime, that's one of the things I dislike when someone moves into a house with lovely established plants like that.


----------



## Rasputina

Cowgirl said:


> oooh ...what's that?


It's a hot water dispenser. It has 4 temps it can be set to maintain.


----------



## Sweety18

ProfCrash said:


> What type? Do share with the group.


I don't know, I'll have to check. It comes in tea-bags, nothing fancy. Also forgot to mention, I also drink green tea once in a while, very good for the digestive system.


----------



## frojazz

VictoriaP said:


> Has anyone tried their rock sugar? http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Rock-Sugar-Honey/German-Rock-Cane-Sugar-1-lb.axd I've often wondered if there's any real advantage to using that over the plain white stuff, especially when brewing iced tea.


I bought some of Teavana's rock sugar the last time I ordered tea. It is good; I don't like the 'edge' white sugar gives to my tea so I don't use it. I do like the rock sugar, and I've found that I've been able to cut back on the amount of sugar I use with the rock sugar. It adds a very slight honey flavor, and I would say that it tastes mellow, with a richness like brown sugar. Not molasses-y, but it is to honey what brown sugar is to white, if that makes sense.

FYI: I added rock sugar to my iced tea, and I noticed that it left small brown floaties in the tea. I like my iced tea to be perfectly clear, so the next time I make it, I'll strain it after I've sweetened it.


----------



## Angela

Anju No. 469 said:


> Thanks Prof - Teavana is in Mexico City and Acapulco, a little ways from us but I'll check out the possibility of ordering from them.
> 
> The things you learn on kboards.com


Dona, I would be more than happy to send you some teas.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I would love to plant tea plants. I am going to have to look into that. Prof Crash's homemade tea. How cool would that be?

For the bag tea drinkers, I hope that you are inspired to try something new. Loose leaf is not that difficult to make and I think you will be surprised at how much a difference that it makes. If not loose leaf, there are some really good bagged teas out there, like Republic of Tea, with a decent variety that I think people would enjoy.

The most depressing tea moment of my life came when travelling in Egypt. The Egyptians have a great tea culture that I was excited to experience. Every where we went, they served Lipton. It was so depressing. Good thing I brought along my own stash of teas and tea filters so I could make my own tea. (sigh)


----------



## Cowgirl

I"m trying to figure out what my tea flavor of the day will be


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have already had a pot of Rooibos Jungle Fire and am now having a pot of Darjeeling Lingia (one of the award contending teas from Gschwender). 

I am back to 25 loose leaf teas at the office so my process starts with "Red, Black, Oolong, or Green." If black "Black or Darjeeling" Then it comes down to eeny meeny miney mo.


----------



## Cowgirl

I have to try oolong again but somebody here said oolongs tasted like feet...then I had a cup and could only think about feet and couldn't finish it.  I need to get over this!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yes you do. I have never had an Oolong that tastes like feet. I have three Oolongs that are on my must reorder list. They are all very yummy and do not taste like feet. One tastes like vanilla, so maybe it tastes like the foot of someone who washes with a vanilla scented soap?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

And now I am drinking a pot of Arabian Nights. A nice green/black blend with sunflower, jasmine, and rose blossoms.


----------



## bkworm8it

mmmm Oolong......

Arabian Nights sounds good.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I'm happy to have found this thread because I'm a tea drinker from way back. About three weeks ago, I was given a cup of lavender/peppermint tea at a spa. I didn't think I'd like it because the combination sounded strange, but it was absolutely delicious. Very soothing. The spa makes their own blends, so I'm not sure it's available elsewhere, but if you do find it, give this blend a try.


----------



## Cowgirl

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I'm happy to have found this thread because I'm a tea drinker from way back. About three weeks ago, I was given a cup of lavender/peppermint tea at a spa. I didn't think I'd like it because the combination sounded strange, but it was absolutely delicious. Very soothing. The spa makes their own blends, so I'm not sure it's available elsewhere, but if you do find it, give this blend a try.


Sounds delicious! Good spa's always have good teas!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I'm happy to have found this thread because I'm a tea drinker from way back. About three weeks ago, I was given a cup of lavender/peppermint tea at a spa. I didn't think I'd like it because the combination sounded strange, but it was absolutely delicious. Very soothing. The spa makes their own blends, so I'm not sure it's available elsewhere, but if you do find it, give this blend a try.


Sounds good. You could try to buy a lavender and peppermint tea and do some experimentation. Or ask them how they blend it. I am sure they wouldn't mind sharing it with a customer.

What other teas do yu drink? Where do you shop? What accessories do you have? Do share.


----------



## SongbirdVB

YAY! Hi gang. Happy to have found the thread, I was thinking the other (coffee/tea) thread had gotten slow lately. Thanks for letting me know there's a new thread, Crash!

I have just ordered my THIRD Zarafina and I'm blaming Crash AND Cowgirl. I love the one I got for my office so I am taking the one I got for my DD for Christmas and using it at home. This third one will be the Christmas gift. She'll love it.

Someone else mentioned (Cowgirl?) that the tea cools much faster and I did notice that. Wonder why that is? Does the machine wait until it's cool enough to drink before it dispenses?


----------



## Cowgirl

Songbird...I actually don't like hot tea or anything else too hot for that matter....so I always let it cool anyway.  I am usually brewing on white or herbal and the tea doesn't and isn't supposed to get too hot.  If you are brewing on the black tea setting I assume the tea would be hotter.  Does that make sense?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My tea stays nice and hot. I drink the 16 ounces all at once though. I do think that it dispenses it closer to drinking temperature then when you make your with boiling water.


----------



## MonaSW

I haven't noticed that the tea from my Zarafina cools fast. But if the pot is cold, that might make a difference. You could always warm the pot before the tea dispenses. 

If you drink bagged tea and want to try loose tea, try using tea filter bags. I use them a lot.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

ProfCrash said:


> Sounds good. You could try to buy a lavender and peppermint tea and do some experimentation. Or ask them how they blend it. I am sure they wouldn't mind sharing it with a customer.
> 
> What other teas do yu drink? Where do you shop? What accessories do you have? Do share.


Well, I'm a big green tea drinker and there are a lot of different types I've been trying but I haven't found a perfect one yet. There's a Chinese restaurant we go to that offers a lovely green tea that has a distinct smoky flavor. I don't know what it's called, but it's terrific.

Also, when I was at a writers' conference in Anchorage in Sept. 07, I wandered into a cute shop that sold all sorts of things and offered free cups of tea using their own blends. This blend had some orange and cinnamon in it, plus a few other spices and it was absolute heaven. I bought a bag to take home and it lasted about four months. It reminded me of the spices you find in those mixes for hot cider at Christmas time. There's a new tea shop in my area, so I'll see if I can find something similar.

And as for the lovely lavender/peppermint tea, well the spa sells their blends so I'm saving my money for my next trip!


----------



## Susan in VA

This seems like a good place to ask about identifying a particular tea.  Years ago, before I became a tea drinker, there was a tea shop that sold a black tea with blueish blossoms in it.  A friend always wanted it shipped as a special treat.  Supposedly it was the Best Tea Ever.  Now that I've come to appreciate tea, I've been wondering about that tea  --  but the store is no longer there (and was overseas anyway), and the friend is also not longer there, and I have no idea what the stuff was called.  (Maybe I never knew; I just nodded toward that particular bin and asked for a pound or so.)  Do blue blossoms sound familiar to anyone?  It was their best-selling tea, and also one of the most expensive ones they sold, if that helps.  And I think the leaves were relatively large.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

tessa said:


> I'm just a plain Lipton Tea girl I use a Mr Coffee with 5 tea bags and 10 cups of water, and I'm good till lunch. (When I do drink coffee it's Dunkin Donuts)
> 
> Tessa


When I make iced tea I use a Mr. Tea and Luzianne tea - one caffeine-free family size and one caffeine family size in the hopper.

I've not been drinking much hot tea since I had to move out of my house to have some renovations done. Yet another reason for getting back in soon!

Mike


----------



## MonaSW

SongbirdVB said:


> This third one will be the Christmas gift. She'll love it.


Harvey, you crack me up!


----------



## Rasputina

mmmnnnnn Luzianne the Southern classic iced tea


----------



## SongbirdVB

Cowgirl said:


> Songbird...I actually don't like hot tea or anything else too hot for that matter....so I always let it cool anyway. I am usually brewing on white or herbal and the tea doesn't and isn't supposed to get too hot. If you are brewing on the black tea setting I assume the tea would be hotter. Does that make sense?


It does make sense. I also prefer it to have cooled a bit before I drink it, so this is not a negative in my book. The teas I've been drinking for the last few days are Rooibos, so I've been using the Herbal setting.



ProfCrash said:


> My tea stays nice and hot. I drink the 16 ounces all at once though. I do think that it dispenses it closer to drinking temperature then when you make your with boiling water.


See, that's what I think too. That it's closer to drinking temp because it keeps the water at perfect brewing temp.

It also could be because I get distracted (LOOK! A butterfly!) and it may sit there longer because I don't have my timer going off saying "HEY YOU, the TEA is done!"

LOL on whoever added the three tea maker pictures to my thread! Just call me Songbird-Three-Teas (a shout out to Monty Python fans).


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Susan in VA said:


> This seems like a good place to ask about identifying a particular tea. Years ago, before I became a tea drinker, there was a tea shop that sold a black tea with blueish blossoms in it. A friend always wanted it shipped as a special treat. Supposedly it was the Best Tea Ever. Now that I've come to appreciate tea, I've been wondering about that tea -- but the store is no longer there (and was overseas anyway), and the friend is also not longer there, and I have no idea what the stuff was called. (Maybe I never knew; I just nodded toward that particular bin and asked for a pound or so.) Do blue blossoms sound familiar to anyone? It was their best-selling tea, and also one of the most expensive ones they sold, if that helps. And I think the leaves were relatively large.


My guess is that the flower is blue mallow. Many of the teas that I drink include blue mallow. I don't have any tea that has only blue mallow. If the leaves were large and it was expensive my guess would be that it was a first pick tea. The initial production of the tea plant in season is suppose to be the best. The leaves are carefully hand picked to prevent bruising so they are pretty expensive. I don't know of too many pure black teas that are first picks, those are normally Darjeelings, Assams, or Oolongs. This is based on my experience tea shopping only.


----------



## Susan in VA

Thanks!  I'll look for an Assam that contains blue mallow...  I'm curious why people thought it was so special.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

http://www.teamerchants.com/Catalog/SearchResultsView.aspx?SearchTerm=blue+mallow

These are the results at Gschwender when I did a search for blue mallow.


----------



## Cowgirl

ProfCrash said:


> http://www.teamerchants.com/Catalog/SearchResultsView.aspx?SearchTerm=blue+mallow
> 
> These are the results at Gschwender when I did a search for blue mallow.


You are like our very own Tea Sommelier


----------



## Susan in VA

You beat me to it. I'm still in the middle of my first morning cup, not awake enough to search yet <insert smiley with zzz's over it>

The only one of those that looks halfway right (with black tea!) is the blueberry yoghurt one, but the flavor description is completely different.... it was described to me as something that tastes like a tropical vacation. Whatever that means. To me yoghurt and blueberries don't suggest the tropics. Anyway, there's a lot of other stuff in there as well, in the picture. The one I recall had black tea and these blue blossoms, nothing else. Definitely not a herbal. I'll keep looking once I'm a bit more awake... thanks for getting me started on the search! If I find one I'll post about it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

None of them sound like what you are describing. Sorry. It could have been a store specific blend. I took a stroll through the Edmond's tea at Gschwender, they are the high end premium teas, and didn't find any with blue mallow. 

Did the blue flower in it look like what you remember? It could be that I have misidentified the blue flower.


----------



## Solarraven

this discussion lead me to take a look and my tea stash  my fallback is Constant Comment, I have some Earl Grey but it is a bit too strongly bergamont flavored for my taste . Just starting on my second tin of Adagio brand Forest Berries black tea finished the Leo sample that came with it . Then I have Rishi silver needle and Jasmine pearls I have a couple of single serve Numi Display tea cones and a stack of different Tea posy display teas in different flavors  the Calendula jasmine was quite good the carnation was spicy. I just got some matcha  because I want to make green tea ice cream
The Herbal teas I have on hand are Roo Boos , wildberry zinger , Celestial Seasons sleepy time, I also still have some powdered chai  not so fond of it. I also use some herbs and flowers  in my garden  for teas particularly the hibiscus and lemon balm, Rose petals, strawberry leaves , sage and marjoram( for sore throats)as well and mint and lemon I have a tea tree and have used some of that in medicinal teas
when we lived in San Bruno I would get a Lindon tea  at the Mexican deli  but have not found that here. I have Jasmine and lavendar and mandarin trees to flavor tea from those


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Solarraven: I tend to find traditional Earl Grey too strong myself. I am Drinking Earl Grey Imperior without any problems (Tea Gschwender) and Earl Grey Creamer (Teavana) without any problems. There are many variations on Earl Grey. Lady Grey is actually pretty yummy.

It sounds like you have an interesting collection of teas. The Rishi Silver Needle tea sounds good.

Drink healthy White Teas from Teavana


----------



## Susan in VA

ProfCrash said:


> None of them sound like what you are describing. Sorry. It could have been a store specific blend. I took a stroll through the Edmond's tea at Gschwender, they are the high end premium teas, and didn't find any with blue mallow.
> 
> Did the blue flower in it look like what you remember? It could be that I have misidentified the blue flower.


I think you got the right blue flower! There can't be many that, when dried, retain that bright blue color. Maybe a store-specific blend, I guess.... I haven't had a chance to look further because we lost power in this area for a few hours today, so scheduling (and therefore computer time) is a bit off today.


----------



## Cowgirl

Solarraven...sounds like you have a pretty good tea stash.  Do you dry the herbs and flowers from your garden before you put them in your tea...if so how do you do that?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

What a wonderful thread!  I love tea - esp the black teas.  My very favorite is Earl Grey Double Bergamot, which I have to order on amazon and it comes 6 boxes at a time, so it lasts me awhile.  There is a little British store down in San Clemente where I love to get Scottish breakfast tea and Yorkshire tea.
As far as accompaniments, I love to use my good china teapots - I have 3 that I routinely use, along with matching tea cups.  And I bought some old sterling teaspoons on ebay, quite reasonably, that i also use.  I guess it's my little morning routine, that I share with my two daughters.
Funny, they bring their girlfriends over and ask me to make them tea - I'll make them 2 or 3 pots full and they sit around and drink it!


----------



## Susan in VA

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Funny, they bring their girlfriends over and ask me to make them tea - I'll make them 2 or 3 pots full and they sit around and drink it!


That sounds so cozy -- how old are your daughters? (wondering whether that's a habit I can encourage here...)


----------



## Cowgirl

Carol Hanrahan said:


> What a wonderful thread! I love tea - esp the black teas. My very favorite is Earl Grey Double Bergamot, which I have to order on amazon and it comes 6 boxes at a time, so it lasts me awhile. There is a little British store down in San Clemente where I love to get Scottish breakfast tea and Yorkshire tea.
> As far as accompaniments, I love to use my good china teapots - I have 3 that I routinely use, along with matching tea cups. And I bought some old sterling teaspoons on ebay, quite reasonably, that i also use. I guess it's my little morning routine, that I share with my two daughters.
> Funny, they bring their girlfriends over and ask me to make them tea - I'll make them 2 or 3 pots full and they sit around and drink it!


It's the simple things like drinking tea in the mornings with you that your daughters will always remember. I love that.


----------



## Rasputina

I have 100.00 Amazon GC burning a hole in my pocket now and I can't figure out what to spend it on. I'm not buying tea from them and I really don't need anymore anyway. I've got over a dozen full jars and a at least that many small sample bags. 

I'm tempted to get the hot water boiler/dispenser but that will just feed my desire for a new cast iron tea pot and more tea cup accessories LOL


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

One is s senior in high school, the other a sophomore.  The senior - usually I fix her tea in a travel mug and she grabs it on the way out the door, drinks it in class.  Her friends are the ones most likely to come over and sit around the kitchen table with tea.
My sophomore - I fix her tea and set it on the counter in the bathroom right before I get her up, so she goes in there and has it as she gets ready.
That's our hectic lives.  On weekends though, we are more likely to sit at breakfast and drink it together!


----------



## Susan in VA

That sounds nice.  I'm hoping we'll get there... mine's only six and I've told her she can try green tea anytime (thinking she's probably not ready for black, with the caffeine), but so far there's no interest at all.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I hate to admit it, but I made my daughters' tea a little sweet.... to encourage them.  
I don't think they started liking tea till they were in 7th or 8th grades.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Rasputina said:


> I have 100.00 Amazon GC burning a hole in my pocket now and I can't figure out what to spend it on. I'm not buying tea from them and I really don't need anymore anyway. I've got over a dozen full jars and a at least that many small sample bags.
> 
> I'm tempted to get the hot water boiler/dispenser but that will just feed my desire for a new cast iron tea pot and more tea cup accessories LOL


Far be it from me to suggest something other then tea but how about books? (grins) Or a Zarafina Tea Machine


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Carol Hanrahan said:


> What a wonderful thread! I love tea - esp the black teas. My very favorite is Earl Grey Double Bergamot, which I have to order on amazon and it comes 6 boxes at a time, so it lasts me awhile. There is a little British store down in San Clemente where I love to get Scottish breakfast tea and Yorkshire tea.
> As far as accompaniments, I love to use my good china teapots - I have 3 that I routinely use, along with matching tea cups. And I bought some old sterling teaspoons on ebay, quite reasonably, that i also use. I guess it's my little morning routine, that I share with my two daughters.
> Funny, they bring their girlfriends over and ask me to make them tea - I'll make them 2 or 3 pots full and they sit around and drink it!


Welcome.

OK, I have to ask: Bagged tea or loose leaf?

It sounds like you are helping your daughters develop a health morning routine!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I have to confess, usually it's bagged.
Now I do like loose leaf, and I have purchased some silver tea strainers (I am REALLY bad about the antique English sterling stuff), but then the tea sometimes gets too strong and/or a little bitter towards the end of the teapot.  So that's why I go with the teabags, I can pop them out after so many minutes.  Into the compost container.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Carol Hanrahan said:


> I have to confess, usually it's bagged.
> Now I do like loose leaf, and I have purchased some silver tea strainers (I am REALLY bad about the antique English sterling stuff), but then the tea sometimes gets too strong and/or a little bitter towards the end of the teapot. So that's why I go with the teabags, I can pop them out after so many minutes. Into the compost container.


Might I suggest a basket infuser. You can set it inside the tea pot and then pull it out at the right time. The tea does not taste bitter.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I know about those.  Can you really tell the difference between bagged and loose?  Also, about how much does a basket infuser hold?  I usually put at least 2 bags in a teapot, and sometimes three.


----------



## Rasputina

ProfCrash said:


> Far be it from me to suggest something other then tea but how about books? (grins) Or a Zarafina Tea Machine


Yeah, I do have a tea book on one of my wishlists. I really don't "need" another Zarafina. I kinda wanted a bigger ticket new gadget to play with.


----------



## KBoards Admin

MonaSW said:


> Harvey, you crack me up!





SongbirdVB said:


> YAY! Hi gang. Happy to have found the thread, I was thinking the other (coffee/tea) thread had gotten slow lately. Thanks for letting me know there's a new thread, Crash!
> 
> I have just ordered my THIRD Zarafina and I'm blaming Crash AND Cowgirl. I love the one I got for my office so I am taking the one I got for my DD for Christmas and using it at home. This third one will be the Christmas gift. She'll love it.
> 
> Someone else mentioned (Cowgirl?) that the tea cools much faster and I did notice that. Wonder why that is? Does the machine wait until it's cool enough to drink before it dispenses?


I have to find ways to amuse myself as I do my morning rounds, adding links here and there!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Carol Hanrahan said:


> I know about those. Can you really tell the difference between bagged and loose? Also, about how much does a basket infuser hold? I usually put at least 2 bags in a teapot, and sometimes three.


Check Tea Gschwender's web page. They have many sizes of infuser baskets. The other possibility is to use filters and pull the filter.

In my opinion, loose leaf tea tastes a great deal better then bagged tea. Loose leaf tea, especially the stuff from the better stores, is a higher quality leaf. Most of the tea in bagged teas is the tea deemed to be too broken or not good enough to sell as loose leaf. So you start with a better quality of tea.

As I understand it (and this is research from the net and tea sites) the loose leaf tea leaves retain more of the natural oils then the broken bits found in the bags. So you get more of the natural flavors and more of the stuff that is good for you from the loose leaf tea then from bags. Plus, loose leaf tends to be cheaper per cup because you are not paying for the packaging and you are buying in bulk.


----------



## Cowgirl

Crash...you converted me!


----------



## Rasputina

Rasputina said:


> You guys are absolutely the worst enablers LOL
> 
> I now want


ok I decided to order the hot water dispenser. I'm sure I'll still use my Zarafina but this will be nice too. I love that it's waiting for me hot at any moment I want tea.

I'm making some silver rain white tea for breakfast right now and have some sushi rice cooking in my Zo for lunch. Off to shop for a cast iron tea set.


----------



## Cowgirl

Today's flavor is... Garden Aria & Imperial Acai blueberry (50/50, white tea from Teavana).
Yesterday I was at Marshall's and found some Bombay Chai loose tea by The Boston Tea Company which I think makes Bentley tea.  It was 6.99 for almost 5 oz and came in a pretty good tin to store it in.  I was pleasantly surprised by how good it was!  You never know what you find at Marshalls or TJX.  They also had a citrus flavored Black tea by the same company that I may just have to go back to get.


----------



## Sienna_98

I have an older version of the Zo electric kettle (hot water dispenser) that I use at work and I love it. I have the 3 liter version and go through about 5 - 6 liters a week. I got really lucky on mine though, because I bought if off of craigslist from someone who had gotten hers as a Christmas present (this was probably May) and had no idea she was selling a $170 electric kettle for $15!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have a hot water kettle on my wedding registry. The Zarafina works great at the office but I want to be able to have larger batches of tea at home so a Kettle would be nice.


----------



## Rasputina

Wow 15 dollars, that is a steal! Congrats on that deal!


----------



## Chad Winters

man...that Zarafina is tempting

I bought several different kinds of Assams from TG......turns out they are just too bitter for me.

Has anyone ever had High Tea at The Empress Hotel in Victoria, BC? http://www.fairmont.com/empress/GuestServices/Restaurants/AfternoonTea.htm
My wife and I did that after our Alaska Cruise a few years and really loved it. I would love to find tea like they served there. I thought the Assams sounded simlar but definitely did not taste similar 

--------------------------
The Empress Blend:
The Empress blend is a selection of seasonal, quality teas, created exclusively for The Fairmont Empress by the Metropolitan Tea Company. With components from Assam (thick malty and full bodied), Kenya (floral-like flavor and a golden coppery infusion), South India (superb fruity and sprightly flavor), Ceylon (airy, almost piquant flavor), and China (burgundy depth with light oaky notes), it is truly one of the finest blends in the world.


----------



## KBoards Admin

My wife and I have had high tea at the Empress. Very enjoyable, and one of those things you "have to do" when visiting Victoria. 

I love that whole inner harbour area in Victoria. We spent our anniversary there about five years ago.


----------



## Cowgirl

In Arizona they have high tea at the Phoenician Hotel...it's wonderful!


----------



## Lynn

I have enjoyed reading through this thread, I love tea but consider myself a novice . For the most part I drink bagged red rose because that is what we had when I was growing up. A friend sent me some tea as a Christmas present I think in 2007. They are in bags but also in tight sealed tins. How long does tea last? I can smell the different additives (?). It looks like I have a mix of Rooibos blends and black blends.
I guess I'll just have to experiment with them about how long to steep. Or I suppose the sites you listed probably give suggestions for beginners like me!

Lynn L


----------



## Cowgirl

Big difference between brewing Black teas and Rooibos...If you go to teavana's website it will tell you the time and temp to brew the different teas.  I'm no expert but In the past 6 months I've learned from the different websites. Profcrash is our resident expert and will probably be back on here tomorrow and she may have a few pointers for you.  Hang out here and you'll learn a lot about tea.  I'm liking tea so much that I'm drinking less and less diet coke...and I was an addict.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> man...that Zarafina is tempting
> 
> I bought several different kinds of Assams from TG......turns out they are just too bitter for me.
> 
> Has anyone ever had High Tea at The Empress Hotel in Victoria, BC? http://www.fairmont.com/empress/GuestServices/Restaurants/AfternoonTea.htm
> My wife and I did that after our Alaska Cruise a few years and really loved it. I would love to find tea like they served there. I thought the Assams sounded simlar but definitely did not taste similar
> 
> --------------------------
> The Empress Blend:
> The Empress blend is a selection of seasonal, quality teas, created exclusively for The Fairmont Empress by the Metropolitan Tea Company. With components from Assam (thick malty and full bodied), Kenya (floral-like flavor and a golden coppery infusion), South India (superb fruity and sprightly flavor), Ceylon (airy, almost piquant flavor), and China (burgundy depth with light oaky notes), it is truly one of the finest blends in the world.


You might call them and see if they sell the blend that they use. It sounds like they are using a black green blend (Chinese teas tend to be green) and they are clearly using many different blacks.


----------



## Aravis60

I love tea and have been enjoying this thread as well. For Christmas, my mom got me a Primula gift set.

Watching the flower bloom in the teapot is fun! Does anyone else have one of these?


----------



## Chad Winters

ProfCrash said:


> You might call them and see if they sell the blend that they use. It sounds like they are using a black green blend (Chinese teas tend to be green) and they are clearly using many different blacks.


I don't understand black/green blends... Do you brew it like a black and "burn" the green tea?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I don't understand black/green blends... Do you brew it like a black and "burn" the green tea?


The specific blend will give you directions on how to make it, at least all of mine do. The ones I make are treated like a black tea with the green adding a hint of flavor to the tea.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am starting the morning with a Rooibos Capetown from Gschwender. Rooibos with hibiscus blossoms, rose, and blue mallow blossoms, and marigold blossoms.


----------



## Cowgirl

My Flavor of the day...Snow Geisha with Rooibos Tropica both from teavana!


----------



## SongbirdVB

Sounds like a Rooibos kind of day.  I'm having Rooibos Tropics from Adagio Teas, a tea from one of the sample sets I got.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My mid-morning tea was  Darjeeling Lingia. I am having a cup of Gemancha with my lunch (Sencha with toasted rice, yummy).


----------



## VictoriaP

Aravis60 said:


> I love tea and have been enjoying this thread as well. For Christmas, my mom got me a Primula gift set.
> 
> Watching the flower bloom in the teapot is fun! Does anyone else have one of these?


THAT is seriously cool! I have no idea if I'd like those teas, but now I want to see one "bloom".


----------



## MamaProfCrash

VictoriaP said:


> THAT is seriously cool! I have no idea if I'd like those teas, but now I want to see one "bloom".


You can find them at World Market and I think Whole Foods. The are pretty common now. I use them when I have teas because they are pretty. hmmmmm Maybe I can use small clear tea pots with the pretty flowering teas as centerpieces at the wedding.....

My afternoon tea: Orange Blossom Oolong.


----------



## Cowgirl

I saw those tea flowers at World Market.  They did look pretty cool.  Love the idea of the flowering teas as centerpieces.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

OK I am trying the Pineapple Mango Black tea that came with the Gschwender Award Winning/Nominated tea set. It is actually good. I say this some surprise because I rarely like the fruity teas. When I put the tea into the infuser basket, you could see the dehydrated mango and pineapple. The flavors are nicely balanced and not over powering. I think I might like it better then the Orange Blossom Oolong.

hmmm how to convince the fiance that flowering tea pots would be a good centerpiece...


----------



## Marine Mom

Susan in VA said:


> This seems like a good place to ask about identifying a particular tea. Years ago, before I became a tea drinker, there was a tea shop that sold a black tea with blueish blossoms in it. A friend always wanted it shipped as a special treat. Supposedly it was the Best Tea Ever. Now that I've come to appreciate tea, I've been wondering about that tea -- but the store is no longer there (and was overseas anyway), and the friend is also not longer there, and I have no idea what the stuff was called. (Maybe I never knew; I just nodded toward that particular bin and asked for a pound or so.) Do blue blossoms sound familiar to anyone? It was their best-selling tea, and also one of the most expensive ones they sold, if that helps. And I think the leaves were relatively large.


Susan,
I have a tea by Twinings that has blue blossoms as you describe. It's called Lady Grey and is a counterpart to Earl Grey with bergamot, plus the addition of lemon and orange, with a sprinkling of cornflowers, about the color of the tin in the link below. It's pretty good, reminds me a bit of Constant Comment with the orange flavor.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Lady Grey is a good tea. I have enjoyed many a cup. It is one of the Earl Grey's that I can drink without eating something because it has less bergamot or the bergamot is better balanced by something in the tea. It is not a very expensive tea though.

Marine Mom: What other teas do you drink?


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

What a fun thread. 

When I was in Japan last summer, the blistering heat made cold green tea a sublime pleasure; it was always readily available in bottles thanks to that country's ubiquitous vending machines. When I returned home I couldn't find the taste I wanted--_plain_. No citrus, no other flavors, just the tea, thanks. Then I discovered powered Kroger instant green tea, and life is wonderful. It tastes just like Kyoto.

Regarding high tea at the Victoria Empress, it was just too pricey for me when I visited long ago. I've given high teas, though, with all the trimmings--breads, cakes, scones with cream and jam, every bite homemade. Loose Twining's Darjeeling is the bev of choice at such times.

CK


----------



## Marine Mom

ProfCrash said:


> Lady Grey is a good tea. I have enjoyed many a cup. It is one of the Earl Grey's that I can drink without eating something because it has less bergamot or the bergamot is better balanced by something in the tea. It is not a very expensive tea though.
> 
> Marine Mom: What other teas do you drink?


Oh, I have a few that I like. My current favorite (hot tea) is Twinings Prince of Wales--a black tea that has a nice richness to it. In the winter I love a steaming pot of Lapsang Souchong. It will curl your hair but I love it! Real dark smoky flavor. 
A recent discovery for me is Stash Premium Double Spice Chai Black Tea.

Also, I make a couple gallons of iced tea a day, sometimes adding some Earl Grey for interest, but usually just the gallon size Tetley Private Estate Iced Tea. 
I sweeten it with Crystal Light tea to a ratio of 1 qt instant to 3 qts fresh brewed. I'm sure using instant sounds like sacrilege on this thread  but it gives just the right amount of half sweetness without clouding the tea---a challenge when making it in the quantities I do. Not very exotic, but it's great refreshment for little cost. And my kids and all their friends love it! All those antioxidants, and we stay away from the soda...


----------



## frojazz

Lynn said:


> I have enjoyed reading through this thread, I love tea but consider myself a novice . For the most part I drink bagged red rose because that is what we had when I was growing up. A friend sent me some tea as a Christmas present I think in 2007. They are in bags but also in tight sealed tins. How long does tea last? I can smell the different additives (?). It looks like I have a mix of Rooibos blends and black blends.
> I guess I'll just have to experiment with them about how long to steep. Or I suppose the sites you listed probably give suggestions for beginners like me!
> 
> Lynn L


Lynn,
If you live somewhere near a Teavana location, it is a great way to get started in tea. You can go into the store and they take these huge tins from the wall and open them to let you smell and see the tea before you purchase. They also usually have a couple of teas made so that you can taste one or two kinds, although they tend to blend two different flavors of tea together. Even if you don't buy any loose tea, you can order just a cup to sip and try, but I find that they made the one I ordered too strong for my taste. I want to go, now! 

Oh, and tea is supposed to last a year in a well sealed tin. Time to get you some more tea!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

While I push the loose leaf tea (it tastes so good, and is so yummy, and is less expensive) what really matters is that people enjoy the tea that they have. 

Tea is all about relaxing and feeling refreshed no matter what is going on at that moment.

Enjoy what you enjoy.

And then find a Teavana or other such tea store near you and be ready to be truly amazed at all the yummy varieties out there.


----------



## Cowgirl

ProfCrash said:


> While I push the loose leaf tea (it tastes so good, and is so yummy, and is less expensive) what really matters is that people enjoy the tea that they have.
> 
> Tea is all about relaxing and feeling refreshed no matter what is going on at that moment.
> 
> Enjoy what you enjoy.
> 
> And then find a Teavana or other such tea store near you and be ready to be truly amazed at all the yummy varieties out there.


You are right...I love the loose tea varieties but I also still love Fresh & Easy's pomegranate white tea bags. I travel a lot and the bag teas as easy to pack!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Speaking of Teavana, there's one only too near me, and I go there mainly to sigh with frustrated desire over the teapots. It's always got the coolest clientele, and the staff's delightful.

CK


----------



## Cowgirl

I always spend too much money when I go to teavana!!!


----------



## Lynn

There is a Teavana about an hour from me- may have to do that this next Thursday off. Would like to get the Zarafina too!
I noticed when looking at the Zarafina on Amazon, a Kindle 2 cover was listed in the Customers who bought this item also bought section. Maybe that is a sign I need to buy one!
Lynn L


----------



## Cowgirl

If you have a Tuesday Morning store near you they had the Zarafina last week for $39....$10 cheaper than Amazon...


----------



## Lynn

There is a Tuesday Morning in the same city as the Teavana store- guess a road trip is in the future!

Lynn L


----------



## Cowgirl

The $39 price is amazing.  These were originally $149.


----------



## MonaSW

Cowgirl said:


> The $39 price is amazing. These were originally $149.


I know. I bought mine when it was $149.


----------



## koolmnbv

I was wondering if anyone has tried or heard of Wu-Long tea. 

My mom ordered some online. She heard it's supposed to aid in weight loss, help with blood pressure etc. Just wanted to know if any one has had positive results with it etc.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have not heard of it. I tend not to buy into the hype on teas helping with weight loss. More likely then not if they do it is because people are drinking more water and that helps them stay full. I could be wrong, but that is my guess.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

koolmnbv said:


> I was wondering if anyone has tried or heard of Wu-Long tea.
> 
> My mom ordered some online. She heard it's supposed to aid in weight loss, help with blood pressure etc. Just wanted to know if any one has had positive results with it etc.


I've never heard of it. Does anyone know if there really is a tea that aids in weight loss?


----------



## MonaSW

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I've never heard of it. Does anyone know if there really is a tea that aids in weight loss?


Don't know, I just drink what I like. This morning was Wild Sweet Orange by Tazo. Yum.


----------



## VictoriaP

ProfCrash said:


> hmmm how to convince the fiance that flowering tea pots would be a good centerpiece...


Honey, I used to photograph weddings. The fiance almost never has a say in what decorations are at the reception. Heck, I never met a groom who cared! LOL

Now finding a decent price on that many clear glass teapots.......that could be an issue! 

I need to make a Teavana run tomorrow if I can swing it; I'm out of my favorites for iced tea. The rooibos vanilla/orange mix isn't bad, but it's just not quite as good iced as it is hot, and it's just getting too hot outside to drink my usual amounts of hot tea.


----------



## Rasputina

Last week the Zarafina was down to 41 dollars on Amazon.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

VictoriaP said:


> Honey, I used to photograph weddings. The fiance almost never has a say in what decorations are at the reception. Heck, I never met a groom who cared! LOL
> 
> Now finding a decent price on that many clear glass teapots.......that could be an issue!
> 
> I need to make a Teavana run tomorrow if I can swing it; I'm out of my favorites for iced tea. The rooibos vanilla/orange mix isn't bad, but it's just not quite as good iced as it is hot, and it's just getting too hot outside to drink my usual amounts of hot tea.


LOL. He cares. Kind of. He said that it sounds great and go for it. I think it was "It will save money on flowers" that won him over. He suggested glass bowls instead of tea pots, I said I wanted tea pots. He said OK. So maybe he doesn't really care and is only worried with the price. (grins)

Target sells Bobum glass tea pots for about $15. We are going to have 11 tables. I figure three boxes of flowering tea things will cost about $30. No one is going to drink the tea so I can get slightly cheaper tea then I would drink. So we have our centerpieces.

Life is good.

And I am brewing a pot of Roobois Lemon to have with my oatmeal.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> LOL. He cares. Kind of. He said that it sounds great and go for it. I think it was "It will save money on flowers" that won him over. He suggested glass bowls instead of tea pots, I said I wanted tea pots. He said OK. So maybe he doesn't really care and is only worried with the price. (grins)
> 
> Target sells Bobum glass tea pots for about $15. We are going to have 11 tables. I figure three boxes of flowering tea things will cost about $30. No one is going to drink the tea so I can get slightly cheaper tea then I would drink. So we have our centerpieces.
> 
> Life is good.
> 
> And I am brewing a pot of Roobois Lemon to have with my oatmeal.


Those will make beautiful centerpieces, Crash!

I stumbled into work this morning and decided I needed the caffiene of a black tea instead of a Rooibos, so am drinking the Assam Mangalam I got from TG. So far every tea I've had tastes better since I got the Zarafina. Thanks for talking me into that one, Cowgirl and Crash!

I stopped at Tuesday Morning over the weekend and was a little sad that I had spent $25 extra for the Zarafinas I've purchased, but I'm over that now! It's worth it, and I know my daughter will love hers too. Now the only problem will be putting it away until Christmas (once it gets here), then remembering WHERE I put it when Christmas rolls around!


----------



## Cowgirl

Crash...That's a pretty cheap centerpiece if you go with the Target option.  WE'll need pictures of course!


----------



## Cowgirl

Songbird...you're welcome on the Zarafina.  It makes a world of difference in the taste of the tea. I bought an extra one just to have in case something happens to the one I got.  At the close out price at Tuesday Morning it sounds to me like they aren't going to make them anymore or at least not the present model.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Cowgirl said:


> Songbird...you're welcome on the Zarafina. It makes a world of difference in the taste of the tea. I bought an extra one just to have in case something happens to the one I got. At the close out price at Tuesday Morning it sounds to me like they aren't going to make them anymore or at least not the present model.


Ooooo... a BACKUP. I don't have a backup Zarafina. Maybe I'll stop by Tuesday Morning and get one! Then I'll be Songbird-FOUR-Teas! Maybe... if I can think of a place to put it. AND I just realized I didn't spend an extra $25, I only spent an extra $16.72. At Tuesday Morning I have to pay tax.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have created monsters. (evil grin)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I don't know if people care or not but...

I have been brewing my Darjeelings on the Oolong setting on my Zarafina. The labels for my Darjeeling's have the same temperature and time as the Oolongs. I am finding that I prefer the Darjeeling on the new setting.

More of an FYI


----------



## Cowgirl

ProfCrash said:


> I don't know if people care or not but...
> 
> I have been brewing my Darjeelings on the Oolong setting on my Zarafina. The labels for my Darjeeling's have the same temperature and time as the Oolongs. I am finding that I prefer the Darjeeling on the new setting.
> 
> More of an FYI


Good to know!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I just finished a pot of Sencha. It went surprisingly well with my Pepper and Salt Popcorn.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

OK. I tired Gschwenders Summer Romance herbal tea. It came in my 11 tea sampler of Gschwedner's winning and top three placing teas. It has raspberries, strawberries, apple, hibiscus, rose hips, elderberries, and vanilla. It sounds good but tastes really, really bland. I sure wouldn't want to spill it on anyone because it would leave a huge stain on their clothes. It is a deep, deep red color. It smells good but the taste is very weak. The package calls for two teaspoons for each 8 ounce cup. I used five teaspoons to make 16 ounces and brewed it on the herbal cycle once. Bland. 

I am brewing it on the herbal cycle again to see if it gets any stronger. 

It sounds good but the herbal teas just don't get enough flavor to make me happy. Looking at it I think you could eat it as a snack with all the dried fruit in it.

ETA: A second brewing made it stronger. Maybe a little sugar would draw out the sweetness of the fruit. It is not a tea I see myself drinking a lot of.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> OK. I tired Gschwenders Summer Romance herbal tea. It came in my 11 tea sampler of Gschwedner's winning and top three placing teas. It has raspberries, strawberries, apple, hibiscus, rose hips, elderberries, and vanilla. It sounds good but tastes really, really bland. I sure wouldn't want to spill it on anyone because it would leave a huge stain on their clothes. It is a deep, deep red color. It smells good but the taste is very weak. The package calls for two teaspoons for each 8 ounce cup. I used five teaspoons to make 16 ounces and brewed it on the herbal cycle once. Bland.
> 
> I am brewing it on the herbal cycle again to see if it gets any stronger.
> 
> It sounds good but the herbal teas just don't get enough flavor to make me happy. Looking at it I think you could eat it as a snack with all the dried fruit in it.


I have a couple of those teas and I'm thinking I'd enjoy them as a snack more than a tea. Like you I prefer a stronger flavor.

Right now I'm brewing some white tea lychee. Let's see if I don't dislike it as much from the 'fina.


----------



## Cowgirl

I love the fruity teas so I'd probably like the Summer Romance.


----------



## Rasputina

I made a pot of rose black tea to drink iced.


----------



## Cowgirl

Well I just brewed a quick cup of black tea in the perfect teamaker instead of the zarafina...the phone rang, I forgot I was brewing the tea and 15 minutes later I had to throw it away!  It was horrible.  That's why the zarafina works for me.  I don't know why I just didn't do one cup in there....ugh


----------



## Rasputina

oh no, that sucks. That is a great thing about the zarafina you don't have to worry about over brewed bitter tea.


----------



## Cowgirl

Rasputina said:


> oh no, that sucks. That is a great thing about the zarafina you don't have to worry about over brewed bitter tea.


I know...you'd think I would have learned that by now.


----------



## Chad Winters

I had China Golden Yunnan from TG today. Very good! It was smooth and malty black tea without bitterness. One of my new favs!


----------



## SongbirdVB

Yay for new favs!  BAH on bitter over brewed tea (and shame on you Cowgirl... SHAME!).

The white tea was not nearly as yucky from the 'fina, so I'll not throw the bag out.  I will also never order it again.  Meh.

Have a good evening, all!


----------



## VictoriaP

DH & I both are notorious about forgetting, so we finally developed the habit of using a timer whenever we make tea.  It's the only way we can manage it.


----------



## Cowgirl

SongbirdVB said:


> BAH on bitter over brewed tea (and shame on you Cowgirl... SHAME!).


I deserved that!


----------



## MonaSW

What I want is a TeaWaker (TeasMade). They are very popular in the UK. Not so much over here. http://www.teasmade.com/


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL looks interesting. But you cannot set the tea type.


----------



## SongbirdVB

MonaSW said:


> What I want is a TeaWaker (TeasMade). They are very popular in the UK. Not so much over here. http://www.teasmade.com/


I would never remember to put the water in at night. I can just see it... getting in bed and looking at the clock, saying "CRAP" because I forgot the water. I'd go get it, but the water is WAAYYYY down the stairs... telling myself "I'll get it when I get up in the middle of the night," but of course I won't because I'm really still asleep.


----------



## Cowgirl

I wonder if the TeaWaker has different tea settings?


----------



## Rasputina

My Zo hot water machine came today and I already made a cup of cherry green tea and a cup of vanilla almond black. So far I'm liking it.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Just finished making three batches of jam, so now I'm pooped, and tea sounds so good.  I'm off to get a cup....


----------



## frojazz

Carol--what kind of jam?

Okay, so I broke down and bought a Zarafina from Tuesday Morning yesterday (on a Tuesday morning!). I'm trying to decide if I want to bring it to work, because it'll get used and abused there. But I'll be able to make great tea for awhile...hmmmmmm


----------



## Cowgirl

frojazz...I'd use it wherever you drink the most tea. Have you tried it out yet?


----------



## frojazz

Oh, I didn't say: it is a backup machine.  I have had one for about a year now, but at $39, I couldn't pass up getting another.  It makes such good tea.


----------



## Cowgirl

Yah I got a back up also. I paid $49 on amazon and thought that price was amazing until the Tuesday Morning ad came out for $39. I have even thought about getting a third one to give as a gift sometime.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

If you have two, bring the old one to the office and leave the new one at home.

Carol: What type of jam and what type of tea?


----------



## SongbirdVB

Mornin' y'all.  This morning's tea = water.  I've got an upset tummy and haven't braved anything else yet today.  Maybe later.

Jazz, I agree with Crash.  Old one to office and new one at home.  I have mine at the office, but it's on my desk in my office so no one else uses it.

MMmmmm...  home made jam.

Cowgirl, I know what you mean. I'm trying to think of someone else to give one to just so I can buy one at Tuesday Morning!  LOL!  Maybe I WILL get one to save as a backup.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Rooibos Jungle Fire for breakfast today. Nice and spicy.


----------



## Cowgirl

That Jungle Fire sounds like a good one.  I'm trying to decide what the flavor of the day will be.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Jam:  4 batches!  I was pooped!
2 batches pineapple-apricot
1 batch strawberry
1 batch blueberry-red raspberry  (In my book, Baling, this is Aunt Jess' secret jam recipe that always wins!)

Plus I froze apricots to use later when I can't get 'em in the store.
Trying to decide today if I should do some more.....

And the tea?  Yorkshire Tea by Taylors of Harrogate.  Off for my second cup....


----------



## SongbirdVB

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Jam: 4 batches! I was pooped!
> 2 batches pineapple-apricot
> 1 batch strawberry
> 1 batch blueberry-red raspberry (In my book, Baling, this is Aunt Jess' secret jam recipe that always wins!)
> 
> Plus I froze apricots to use later when I can't get 'em in the store.
> Trying to decide today if I should do some more.....
> 
> And the tea? Yorkshire Tea by Taylors of Harrogate. Off for my second cup....


Dibs on pineapple/apricot!


----------



## Cowgirl

Carol...I'll take a jar of strawberry please!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

blueberry-raspberry for me!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Now mind you, this is not the low-cal stuff.  You would shudder to know the proportions of fruit to sugar!  In fact, it's best to not even think about it, just enjoy it!


----------



## Cowgirl

I would hope it's not the low-cal stuff!!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I assume that anything that tastes good and that I like is low cal. 

Currently I am working on a pot (16 ounces) of Anna's. Black tea with raspberry. Yummy.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Low cal jam? Aren't there laws against that? There should be. It's like saying low cal chocolate! <<shudder>> Give me the sugary real stuff every time, please. I'll just pretend it's calorie free.


----------



## Rasputina

Ok, it was very nice to wake up to perfectly hot water and I made a huge mug of ginger peach tea, I wasn't totally sure about the hot water dispenser but it's convincing me. Plus my daughter made tea on her own. She usually waits for me to make a pot in the zarafina so it's nice she will use the hot water.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Rasputina said:


> Ok, it was very nice to wake up to perfectly hot water and I made a huge mug of ginger peach tea, I wasn't totally sure about the hot water dispenser but it's convincing me. Plus my daughter made tea on her own. She usually waits for me to make a pot in the zarafina so it's nice she will use the hot water.


LOL that is a nice side benefit.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I just made a pot of Darjeeling Avongove. 

Ah tea, how I love you.


----------



## SongbirdVB

I just made a pot (is two cups a pot?) of Bossa Nova.  It's my first tea of the day and it smells fabulous.  Ahhhhhh... it's almost two o'clock and my work day is almost over.  I took a vacation day tomorrow and can't wait to sleep in.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I love Bossa Nova. Enjoy tomorrow!


----------



## ltlredfairy

Hello all. I am new to the tea thread and not yet sure if reading back 8 pages will answer my question/tip or not. I too am a tea lover - recently have discovered a love of OOlong tea. I buy some of my teas from www.tenren.com - I was recently at Epcot in Orlando and while in "China" I saw some tea bags with rice included. Is any one familiar with this practice and what is the purpose? In addition to the Oolong tea, I love ginger tea with a bit of honey to tone down the peppery bite.


----------



## frojazz

ltlredfairy said:


> Hello all. I am new to the tea thread and not yet sure if reading back 8 pages will answer my question/tip or not. I too am a tea lover - recently have discovered a love of OOlong tea. I buy some of my teas from www.tenren.com - I was recently at Epcot in Orlando and while in "China" I saw some tea bags with rice included. Is any one familiar with this practice and what is the purpose? In addition to the Oolong tea, I love ginger tea with a bit of honey to tone down the peppery bite.


Welcome, red! I'm not sure about the rice, but I think there are kinds of tea where the rice is actually part of the flavor.  Maybe Crash, our local tea expert, knows.

I'm brewing a pot of Green Tea Heaven (Teavana). Y-u-m!


----------



## Cowgirl

ok...how happy am I right now?  I was at my closest mall today and they just opened Teavana so I don't have to go into Scottsdale.  So I bought...
Aztec Fire  - everybody here seems to like this one so I needed to give it a try
Jasmine Dragon Pearls 
Apple lemon pomagranate
taracco ruby orange
pistachio apple pie
strawberry Parasio   (my favorite)


----------



## Cowgirl

Green Tea Heaven?  You mean I missed one  at Teavana today?


----------



## Rasputina

Congratulations on your score!


I made a cup of green tea earlier and now I think I'm going to go swimming.


----------



## Cowgirl

Rasputina said:


> Congratulations on your score!
> 
> I made a cup of green tea earlier and now I think I'm going to go swimming.


I'm also going to jump in the pool with a margarita!!!! I'll sample my new tea tomorow


----------



## frojazz

Cowgirl said:


> ok...how happy am I right now? I was at my closest mall today and they just opened Teavana so I don't have to go into Scottsdale. So I bought...
> Aztec Fire - everybody here seems to like this one so I needed to give it a try
> Jasmine Dragon Pearls
> Apple lemon pomagranate
> taracco ruby orange
> pistachio apple pie
> strawberry Parasio (my favorite)


Oh! I have apple lemon pomagranate! You'll have to say how you like that one. I like it; it is different...like green apples without the sour.


----------



## Cowgirl

Frojazz...I'll let you know...since you asked I'll try it in the a.m.


----------



## Rasputina

I guess it's around the world of tea today. I hit ginger peach, green, honey apricot rooibos, vanilla strawberry rooibos and something else I can't remember. Instant hot water is proving to be really nice. I'm drinking much more variety of tea a day than I usually do.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Welcome ltlredfairy!

http://www.teamerchants.com/buy/1/6/72/Japan-Genmaicha/702.aspx

Genmaicha is the tea you are discussing. Strange that it was being sold in the China pavillion as it is a Japanese tea. It is a toasted rice mixed with Sencha. The Japanese developed this tea to stretch the tea supply. It was a way of making the tea last longer when the war was in progress. It is one of my favorites. I have heard that this practice was started in World War II but that might not be the case.

Green Tea Heaven is really good.

I am not certain that a Teavan closer to you is a good thing. I mean, it is good for your local economy but not necessarily for you.


----------



## Cowgirl

I changed my mind and went with the aztec fire this morning.  I think I'm in love!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Aztec Fire is very, very good.


----------



## Cowgirl

Teavana has a facebook page.  A lot of good talk about their tea.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Cool. I am drinking Earl Grey Imperior from Gschwender. It is one of my favorite Earl Greys. It has the taste of Earl Grey but I don't get the funky stomach.


----------



## ltlredfairy

ProfCrash said:


> Welcome ltlredfairy!
> 
> http://www.teamerchants.com/buy/1/6/72/Japan-Genmaicha/702.aspx
> 
> Genmaicha is the tea you are discussing. Strange that it was being sold in the China pavillion as it is a Japanese tea. It is a toasted rice mixed with Sencha. The Japanese developed this tea to stretch the tea supply. It was a way of making the tea last longer when the war was in progress. It is one of my favorites. I have heard that this practice was started in World War II but that might not be the case.
> 
> Green Tea Heaven is really good.
> 
> I am not certain that a Teavan closer to you is a good thing. I mean, it is good for your local economy but not necessarily for you.


I could have been in the Japan pavillion now that you mention it - we went all over the "world" so many times while there. I was in Hawaii a few weeks ago and got a Guava Ginseng Green Tea that is so good and a hibiscus one as well. It is nice to find other tea lovers out there. I will check into the rice teas - more out of curiosity than anything else. Alabama is rather "backwards" in some of their thinking and finding a good place to supply tea is not easy that is why I order online. Please send your favorite tea links to me in PM so I broaden my horizons.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The third or fourth post in this thread has my two favorite stores.

http://www.teavana.com/ Teavana is a good beginning store. They have many very good teas and the staff at the store is really helpful. They do a good amount of work with blending teas. They do not have any stores in Alabama. Sorry.

http://www.teamerchants.com/Catalogs/Tea.aspx Tea Gschwender is my favorite tea store. They have a massive selection, carry all the traditional teas, and then carry many teas that most places don't have. They have won awards for their tea and are pretty competitive in most of the tea categories. They do not have stores in the US, well they do but there are only two in Chicago.

If you let people know what type of tea you like I am sure we can provide you with a few suggestions.


----------



## ltlredfairy

I will check those links - tyvm. I am not sure what I like or don't like. I enjoy trying many different teas and am afraid I am just barely scraping the surface as to what there is available to me. I am open to try anything once


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Do you prefer green teas or black? Do you like fruity or not? Even really basic flavor preferences are helpful.

I have 27 loose leaf teas on my shelf including reds, greens, blacks, and Oolongs. They include a few fruity (Anna's and a Pineapple Mango), Unflavored greens and flavored greens. They are all over the place.


----------



## ltlredfairy

ProfCrash said:


> Do you prefer green teas or black? Do you like fruity or not? Even really basic flavor preferences are helpful.
> 
> I have 27 loose leaf teas on my shelf including reds, greens, blacks, and Oolongs. They include a few fruity (Anna's and a Pineapple Mango), Unflavored greens and flavored greens. They are all over the place.


Frankly, until reading this thread, I had no idea there were so many teas!  I do know I like green & Oolongs - blacks not so much and would love to try a red. I am fond of cinnamon, ginger and have tried a guava and hibiscus that I found very pleasing. I guess I have a lot of sampling to do. Maybe, could you suggest one or two from the tea Gschwendner sight you previously mentioned? Do they have a good sampler pack? Does not matter if it is bag or looseleaf - I have a looseleaf pot I am fond of as well as a strainer.


----------



## Magpie

The women on my moms side of the family seem to like hot tea (Lipton) with vinegar. I've never tried it. Do any of you enjoy tea prepared this way?


----------



## Cowgirl

lindsaygator said:


> The women on my moms side of the family seem to like hot tea (Lipton) with vinegar. I've never tried it. Do any of you enjoy tea prepared this way?


Hmmm...That's a new one to me!


----------



## Rasputina

ltlredfairy said:


> Frankly, until reading this thread, I had no idea there were so many teas!  I do know I like green & Oolongs - blacks not so much and would love to try a red. I am fond of cinnamon, ginger and have tried a guava and hibiscus that I found very pleasing. I guess I have a lot of sampling to do. Maybe, could you suggest one or two from the tea Gschwendner sight you previously mentioned? Do they have a good sampler pack? Does not matter if it is bag or looseleaf - I have a looseleaf pot I am fond of as well as a strainer.


You can make hibiscus tisane by just buying jamaica flowers in the section of the market that sells Latin American food. They tend to steep strongly and will stain so be careful. I usually just make enough for huge jug of ice tea for the fridge and sweeten it a little with some simple syrup. 'tis yummy


----------



## drenee

lindsaygator said:


> The women on my moms side of the family seem to like hot tea (Lipton) with vinegar. I've never tried it. Do any of you enjoy tea prepared this way?


Very interesting. Where are they from? What country is their family from? 
deb


----------



## Rasputina

So last night my daughter and I went to the local Teavana to look at teapots and we picked up the http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Tea-Makers-Infusers/Camellia-Cylindre-Glass-Tea-Maker.axd and used it with some Peach Momotaro. Boy does that make a lot of tea with the rebrews, I put the rest in a pitcher in the fridge to have iced today. We also picked up some lovely new tea mugs with infusers and some Gyokuro Imperial Green Tea and some Japanese Wild Cherry with Sencha which was oh so yummy.

Thanks for the rec for the store, I didn't know we had two stores locally.


----------



## Cowgirl

I would shop in teavana all day.  I just love smelling all that tea and looking at the accessories.  My flavor of the day was the featured one at Teavana this week...Apple, lemon pomegranate with Taracco Ruby Orange...very good and fruity.  Last night I tried the Pistachio Apple Pie and I swore I was eating an apple pie.  I made my husband taste it and he couldn't believe how good it was.  I'll make a tea lover out of him yet!
I'm off to chick on Rasputina's new teapot.


----------



## Cowgirl

I Love the cylinder teamaker but I'm afraid one little tap of my granite counter top would soon be the end to that.  I have broken 6 wine glasses in the past month.  I now buy cheap ones on sale at TJM.  I also saw the SurL LeMer glass teapot is 50% off and is now 12.47 but  on back order.  I think these are the ones profcrash was looking at for centerpieces.  Maybe she bought them which is why they are now on back order!


----------



## frojazz

I saw the reviews of the cylinder teamaker, and I don't think one would last long at my house.  I'm clumsy, so my motto is that if something (plant, dish, article of clothing, etc) doesn't survive, then it wasn't meant to be mine!  Anyway, I just spent about an hour looking at teapots.  I would like to find something to make and store 1-2 liters of iced tea.  I found some plastic iced tea pitchers on teavana's website, but they are not available in that combination when I tried to add it to my cart.    I need something taller and without too large a handle to fit in my refrigerator.  Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

OK so we have some folks who need the cast iron because they are harder to brek then glass. (grins)

I have not bought my tea pots for the wedding yet. I could do that this weekend.

I am glad that you are enjoying the Wild Cherry with Sencha.

My favorite Oolong is Bossa Nova, it has vanilla in it and is lovely. I have an Orange Oolong that I am liking right now. I am trying to think of green with cinnamon and am failing to come up with one. I know my favorite Red Tea is called Jungle Fire and has nutmeg and cinnamon in it. Very good.


----------



## Rasputina

Yeah I saw the reviews too. I agree they need cast iron, heck I still want a cast iron pot. I just haven't gotten around to going to Chinatown to get one yet. I do really like the glass one I bought though. And the Peach Momotaro tastes even better cold, it makes awesome iced tea, the peach flavor is more pronounced cold. I made a cup of Gyokuro Imperial for breakfast and it has a lovely grassy flavor.


----------



## Rasputina

frojazz said:


> I saw the reviews of the cylinder teamaker, and I don't think one would last long at my house. I'm clumsy, so my motto is that if something (plant, dish, article of clothing, etc) doesn't survive, then it wasn't meant to be mine! Anyway, I just spent about an hour looking at teapots. I would like to find something to make and store 1-2 liters of iced tea. I found some plastic iced tea pitchers on teavana's website, but they are not available in that combination when I tried to add it to my cart.  I need something taller and without too large a handle to fit in my refrigerator. Anyone have suggestions?


I prefer glass for pitchers over plastic mainly because I don't like how plastic can leech smells. Especially if you are using teas with a delicate flavor. Plastic is fine for black iced tea IME though. I'd just brew the tea double strength and pour over ice. Alternatively you can brew normally and then just put in the fridge. Depends how impatient you are. Look for thick quality glass pitchers at any nice housewares department or place that sells good barwear. The one I use for iced tea is the same one I use for sangria.


----------



## Cowgirl

Rasputina...do You have a good sangria recipe?  I know some like it with red wine and some with white...


----------



## Rasputina

Cowgirl said:


> Rasputina...do You have a good sangria recipe? I know some like it with red wine and some with white...


I just tend to throw together whatever I have on hand that sounds good at the time. My basic is red wine, some fresh orange juice, sliced up citrus and some kind of water to dilute. I try and do complementary flavors. For white wine, pineapple juice and some tropical fruits slices are nice like mangoes. I will say I totally don't get the concept of apples in sangria but for some reason it's quite popular in restaurant recipes.


----------



## 1131

Wow, so many teas.  It's black tea for me, or green, or white, or herbal.  Unfortunately I switched to decaf several years ago in a misguided attempt to cut down on the amount of caffeine I was drinking and now I can't handle the caffeine...and I love black tea.   There just isn't the same variety in decaf that I enjoyed before I switched.  I haven't found a good place to by tea in this town but it seems like people here like Tea Gschwendner and Teavana.  I'll have to give them a try.


----------



## Cowgirl

The white, rooibos and herbal teas are about 99% caffeine free.  You need to find your way to Teavana.  The staff is  pretty knowledgeable about their tea.  Also if you hang out here long enough you'll learn a lot... especially from Profcrash.


----------



## 1131

Thanks, I'll check out Teavana.  Not so much a rooibos fan but I'll definitely check on the other 2.


----------



## Rasputina

I love that glass teapot, the screen at the top holds back every single tiny piece of tea when you pour. We finished off the pitcher of Peach Momotaro and I made a pitcher of Wintergreen Lemon herbal iced. I think I'm going to go back to the shop and get some Fruita Bomba and more of the Japanese Wild Cherry with Sencha. I haven't tried it iced but I have a feeling it would be wonderful. I'm definitely getting more Peach Momotaro also. I had only bought 2oz of each yesterday because I wanted to try them before getting an larger amount.


----------



## Rasputina

imallbs said:


> Thanks, I'll check out Teavana. Not so much a rooibos fan but I'll definitely check on the other 2.


If you like white, Teavana's Peach Momotaro is incredible.


----------



## 1131

OK, I'm on Teavana now and my shopping bag contains decaf English Breakfast because that's a must for me.  I also have Gyokuro Imperial because the description looked so good.  That one may not stay in my shopping bag because of the price though.  I have also added Peppermint Organic Herbal Tea and Peach Momotaro (looks like it's my day to splurge) and Raspberry Black Flavored & Scented Black Tea.  The only thing I'm missing is Lemon.  I still a little of that, some Earl Grey and some Darjeeling left so I'll have to save that for another time.  I can see from this site that I'll have to get some tins and a new pot or two as well.  Now all I have to do is hit "place order".  Somebody stop me, this is some serious book money here.


----------



## 1131

Since nobody stepped up to stop me I pushed place order.  Now I'm off to work to make the money to pay for this.  
Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

imallbs said:


> OK, I'm on Teavana now and my shopping bag contains decaf English Breakfast because that's a must for me. I also have Gyokuro Imperial because the description looked so good. That one may not stay in my shopping bag because of the price though. I have also added Peppermint Organic Herbal Tea and Peach Momotaro (looks like it's my day to splurge) and Raspberry Black Flavored & Scented Black Tea. The only thing I'm missing is Lemon. I still a little of that, some Earl Grey and some Darjeeling left so I'll have to save that for another time. I can see from this site that I'll have to get some tins and a new pot or two as well. Now all I have to do is hit "place order". Somebody stop me, this is some serious book money here.


Welcome!! Another tea lover. (grins)

I always treat myself to a more expensive tea. It is not that much extra cash and I drink it when I am feeling really down or really happy. It is a nice treat. Especially if I have a scone in the house.

The Green Lemon at Teavana is really good. I think it is a sencha with lemon grass. Good stuff and green tea is lower in caffine then Black tea.


----------



## Rasputina

Sorry I wasn't here to push you LOL I was watching opera. The Gyokuro Imperial is really nice. Oh and I got a gallon of tea out of one of the Peach Momotaro. The woman at Teavana said you could steep 4-5 32 oz pots out of it. So even though it is one of their higher priced teas it's really worth it. You get about 7-8 blooms in 2 oz. We drank 2 pots hot and then the rest I ended up putting in the fridge for iced.


----------



## Cowgirl

If I had been on I would have talked you into buying a few more....If you like the herbals the Aztec Fire is a winner!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

ok, I don't know if this is good enough for this thread... I love hot tea, but can't afford the fancy kind. But I read someone mentioning Lipton, soooo I am going to "come out" so to speak and just say it. I LOVE Celestial Seasonings, "India Spice Chai" and get all weak in the knees when I see it anywhere.... I gotta have it.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Hello, tea lovers.  A friend directed me to this spot and I was amazed to find a place to ask this burning question I've had for over a year now.  I want to buy this for my girl because I think it would be extremely romantic to have a little teaparty for her because she loves hot tea (I like it too and everytime I hear the words, I want to go to a Chinese restaurant and order it Yum!)  Anyway, my question is 'Has anyone tried a teaposy?'  Are they as good as they look?  Are they worth the money?  I would hate to spend money on something that might be a big flop.  Help is appreciated, but keep it quiet what they are because she might be peeking.


----------



## Cowgirl

I love the expensive tea because of the many different varitiies but I also love Fresh and Easy's bagged pomegranate white tea....20 bags for $2.15.  I like to travel with them because they are individually wrapped and it's quick, easy and tastes really good.  
There's nothing wrong with liking what you like!


----------



## Cowgirl

Brendan Carroll said:


> Hello, tea lovers. A friend directed me to this spot and I was amazed to find a place to ask this burning question I've had for over a year now. I want to buy this for my girl because I think it would be extremely romantic to have a little teaparty for her because she loves hot tea (I like it too and everytime I hear the words, I want to go to a Chinese restaurant and order it Yum!) Anyway, my question is 'Has anyone tried a teaposy?' Are they as good as they look? Are they worth the money? I would hate to spend money on something that might be a big flop. Help is appreciated, but keep it quiet what they are because she might be peeking.


I think those are the blooming teas that you put in the clear teapots. They have them at Teavana and I hear they are great and look good. The clear teapots you put them in are on sale on the Teavana website (check it out and you'll see it blooming in the pot) but are backordered. I ordered one just so I can see this tea bloom inside. I think it's a great gift if your friend loves tea. If she doesn't like you can send it to me!


----------



## Rasputina

Brendan Carroll said:


> Hello, tea lovers. A friend directed me to this spot and I was amazed to find a place to ask this burning question I've had for over a year now. I want to buy this for my girl because I think it would be extremely romantic to have a little teaparty for her because she loves hot tea (I like it too and everytime I hear the words, I want to go to a Chinese restaurant and order it Yum!) Anyway, my question is 'Has anyone tried a teaposy?' Are they as good as they look? Are they worth the money? I would hate to spend money on something that might be a big flop. Help is appreciated, but keep it quiet what they are because she might be peeking.


Are you talking about blooming tea? I'm not familiar with the term tea posy. The Peach Momotaro is a blooming tea that is fabulous. It's actually the first one I tried. I was a skeptic too and always saw the sets with the pots and the tea but never bought one. Once I smelled the Peach Momotaro I had to try it though. Very yummy. I can't speak for the others on the market as I never tried them, I was never willing to fork out the money for their sets just to be disappointed in crappy tea that looks pretty.


----------



## Cowgirl

If you google teaposy it looks like it is the blooming tea and glass pots similar to the one Teavana has.  I think Teaposy is the brand of blooming tea.  It looks like they have a store in Rochester, NY. I'm actually going to be in the Western New York area the week of June 14th.  If I have time I might just check it out.  I'd love to see one in person and maybe sample their tea.


----------



## Cowgirl

There is a teaposy youtube video but I can't get it to post here...maybe somebody can figure that out.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Thankyou ladies very much.  I did go and watch the videos and they were very informative.  I guess I'll try it out and see if she likes it.   Brendan


----------



## Cowgirl

Brendan...let us know!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have had teaposy before. They are good. I think Teavana is a better quality blooming flower, but that is me. I enjoyed the teaposy's that I had. 

Loose leaf tea is not all that expensive. Most of the teas that I buy work out to $0.25 a cup. The start up cost is not that expensive. You can buy a decent basket filter for under $10. With that, you are ready to go. I think you will find that if you look into it, you will find loose leaf tea gives you a larger variety of tea options and it tastes better. Also, you get more of the health benefits of the teas you are drinking because you get more of the natural oils which is where the nutrients and flavor tend to be found.


----------



## frojazz

Is there a way to find out if you can reuse your tea leaves to make another pot?  I've been just trying them as I have time to see if they will re-steep well and putting a mark on the label.


----------



## Rasputina

You can reuse tea leaves for another pot, but I use them within a few hours. I've never tried to store them for any length of time. I'd think they would start to decompose fairly quickly and get an off taste and slimy.

Oh and the Zo hot water pot is proving so popular that the hubby is getting rid of his coffee maker and just making coffee 1 cup at a time.


----------



## Cowgirl

I reinfuse and if not making another pot right away I put it in the fridge right in the basket filter.  This was a suggestion to me by a Teavana salesperson.  Actually by putting in the fridge


----------



## Rasputina

How long did they say was safe to store it?


----------



## drenee

I am looking at the Imperial Blooming Tea Collection.  It looks so interesting and has so many health benefits.  
deb


----------



## drenee

My next question would be what do you sweeten your teas with, if anything?  I'm sure it's a personal preference.  I don't really like sugar in my hot teas, but it seems wrong to use Splenda in such beautiful teas.
Suggestions please.
deb


----------



## Cowgirl

Rasputina said:


> How long did they say was safe to store it?


They implied the next day. I have always used it the next day and actually I find that the reinfused tea that has been in the fridge seems to be stronger than reinfusing it right away.


----------



## Cowgirl

drenee said:


> My next question would be what do you sweeten your teas with, if anything? I'm sure it's a personal preference. I don't really like sugar in my hot teas, but it seems wrong to use Splenda in such beautiful teas.
> Suggestions please.
> deb


I don't use anything except. I do put a little splenda in the pistachio apple pie because it really does taste like I'm eating pie.... I only put a tiny bit in. I need to get that rock sugar they sell just for the occasional change.


----------



## Rasputina

For hot tea, I like honey. For iced I use a variety of either homemade simple syrup or Torani syrups. But I only use the Torani if I'm making plain black iced tea. I've used rock sugar before but I don't have it very often.


----------



## frojazz

I use simple syrup for my iced teas and rock sugar for hot.  I'll use honey when I'm sick or have an upset tummy.  I think any sweetener that you prefer works!


----------



## frojazz

Cowgirl said:


> They implied the next day. I have always used it the next day and actually I find that the reinfused tea that has been in the fridge seems to be stronger than reinfusing it right away.


I would not have thought that it would be stronger. I'll have to try this.

I have Moroccan Mint Flavored Green Tea from Teavana and found that the second brew actually tastes better than the first. Sometimes I'll give hubby the first cup and add extra sugar so he doesn't notice!! I was wondering if anyone else has any specific flavors that work this way.


----------



## drenee

Thank you for all of the replies.  I have the Blooming tea in my shopping cart and some rock cane sugar.  I'm looking at other teas, but I think I'm going to stop there and try these first before I venture any further.  Although it's really tempting to get the strawberry paraiso and garden aria.  They look very refreshing for summer.  
You all are such good enablers.  
deb


----------



## Cowgirl

drenee said:


> Thank you for all of the replies. I have the Blooming tea in my shopping cart and some rock cane sugar. I'm looking at other teas, but I think I'm going to stop there and try these first before I venture any further. Although it's really tempting to get the strawberry paraiso and garden aria. They look very refreshing for summer.
> You all are such good enablers.
> deb


I have both Garden Aria and Strawberry Parasio. The Strawberry is one of my favorites. You will see strawberry and popcorn in there and you will taste both...love it! I blend the Garden Aria with the Imperial Acai Blueberry ...very good.


----------



## drenee

I placed my order, Imperial Blooming II Collection.  It has teas flowers (I think that's the right term) and a couple of glass something or others (I'll learn the terms eventually), and perhaps one other thing that I now cannot recall.  Plus I got the raw sugar.  
I am very excited about my purchase.  I need to get completely off of coffee.  I am currently drinking Hill's Brothers instant mixes.  I know that doesn't necessarily classify as real coffee.  But the large amounts of cream in it makes it easier on my stomach.  I see an internist next week and I know the very first thing he is going to say is give up coffee.  So I'll be one step ahead.
I'll be sure to let you all know how I like it.
deb


----------



## Cowgirl

I'm clicking on to see what is in that Imperial Blooming II Colection.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Is the Imperial Blooming II collection at Teavana?

I don't use any sweeteners. If I did, I would use honey or raw sugar.


----------



## drenee

Yes, it is at Teavana. And I did buy the raw sugar as well. 
deb


----------



## VictoriaP

I think raw sugar is my next purchase.

We use kosher salt in a salt cellar that looks remarkably like my sugar bowl.......

(No, I didn't mix them up, just thought I did. At least this time.)

So, regarding herbal/rooibos iced teas: No matter what I do, I can't seem to get mine to have the depth of flavor that I taste in the samples at Teavana. I don't think it's because they're sitting around too long before drinking--after all, typically Teavana makes those great big urns in the morning, I shouldn't have to make a fresh cup each time. But I'm having a heck of time getting the right balance of ice/tea/brewing water, and they always seem a bit weak. What am I doing wrong?

Current mix is Rooibos Peach Bloom & Herbal Strawberry Kiwi, mixed, with sugar to taste. Teavana recommends 3 tsp/8 ounces/8 minutes, and I'm brewing 32 ounces at a time in their large Perfect TeaMaker.


----------



## BTackitt

ok. I have some new places to look for tea. I drink TONS of looseleaf tea (4+ cups per brewing) But I get it from a place none of you has mentioned. If anyone lives in/near San Francisco, go to the Stonestown Mall, and find the LUPICIA tea store. I can go in there and sniff for hours. and since I live in Tx, I spend close to $200 on teas every trip. my absolute FAVORITE is Hibiscus Cinnamon which is available year round, some of the teas they carry are seasonal. I like White Christmas, Jingle Bells, and a few others.
One I did NOT care for though, was called Momo.. Smelled lemony and I was looking for a lemon tea, but ew.. no.. They are based out of Japan and do have a US website:
https://www.lupiciausa.com/
If you browse around on the website there is just a TON of information about tea to read.

A place I used to buy my soapmaking herbs from is also based in San Francisco and they also carry looseleaf teas, but I have only tried their chai blend. And while I like it, it is not a favorite.
http://www.sfherb.com/store/loose-tea,category.asp


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Wow, my brother lives in San Fran, and for Christmas he gave me Lupicia tea!  He loves it and so do I!


----------



## Cowgirl

Thanks Btackitt..I love finding out about new tea sites.  Welcome to the Tea Thread! The framboise tea sounds yummy.  I love anything with raspberries in it.


----------



## 1131

Meredith Sinclair said:


> ok, I don't know if this is good enough for this thread... I love hot tea, but can't afford the fancy kind. But I read someone mentioning Lipton, soooo I am going to "come out" so to speak and just say it. I LOVE Celestial Seasonings, "India Spice Chai" and get all weak in the knees when I see it anywhere.... I gotta have it.


And I like Red Rose (especially iced) Shh! don't tell anyone.


----------



## 1131

Rasputina said:


> Sorry I wasn't here to push you LOL I was watching opera. The Gyokuro Imperial is really nice. Oh and I got a gallon of tea out of one of the Peach Momotaro. The woman at Teavana said you could steep 4-5 32 oz pots out of it. So even though it is one of their higher priced teas it's really worth it. You get about 7-8 blooms in 2 oz. We drank 2 pots hot and then the rest I ended up putting in the fridge for iced.





Cowgirl said:


> If I had been on I would have talked you into buying a few more....If you like the herbals the Aztec Fire is a winner!


Y'all are bad for me.  There seems to be an enabling theme on this board. It's a good thing I'm not into accessories.


----------



## Cowgirl

imallbs said:


> And I like Red Rose (especially iced) Shh! don't tell anyone.


Your secret is safe with me!


----------



## Rasputina

UGH I woke up this morning and my allergies are driving me crazy, I'm making some ginger peach tea.


----------



## Rasputina

I'm rethinking my water I use for tea. I've been using my fridges filtered water all along. Which does a pretty good job. But now that I'm using the 4 liter water heater/dispenser standing in front of the fridge with my pitcher waiting for the water to fill it up 2x is getting old, it doesn't come out that fast since it's meant for glasses. I bought some gallon bottles of spring water which tasted good and is convenient for filling but it's a hassle to lug all those gallons home, unless I just make the hubby add them to his milk runs on the way home from work. Plus there is the trash issue associated with the jugs. We are going through almost a gallon a day. And I'm not counting the filtered water I use for cooking. 

So I'm weighing my options. What do you guys use? 

The tap water here is horrible, very hard water area. I just want filtered water, I won't use an RO for health reasons. I can't use an in faucet filter because I have a pull out kitchen faucet. So I'm left with buying bottled either delivery or picking it up myself or doing a pitcher filter. The pitcher filters I've looked at do not filter a whole gallon at once, which really what I need.


----------



## Sailor

I use the Reverse Osmosis water for my coffee and teas. What are the health reasons you won't use it? I haven't heard of anything.

For drinking I use bottled water, mostly Arrowhead. I also had a water pitcher filter, but it takes soooo loooong for it to cycle through. And I also have a pull out for my faucet.

Sailor


----------



## VictoriaP

Depending on your situation, you may be able to add a second small faucet next to your normal one and filter just the water that goes to the smaller faucet. We did this in a previous house where the tap water was unbearable. It does typically require adding another hole to the sink edge, and room enough under the sink to put the additional plumbing and filter. Installation is a nuisance, but it's a lot more convenient after that than hauling bottled water.

I've also done bottled delivery, and I'd probably do that again over trying to manage it myself with bottles from the store. But then you need the room for the dispenser, and the ability to manage a five gallon bottle which is awkward both in terms of size & weight.

And yes, we've done the pitcher filter route as well. Have you seen this one?:



The description says it has a 1.13 gallon capacity. I have an older model which we used for a time before installing the separate faucet on the sink, and it seemed to work well.


----------



## Rasputina

sailor said:


> I use the Reverse Osmosis water for my coffee and teas. What are the health reasons you won't use it? I haven't heard of anything.
> 
> For drinking I use bottled water, mostly Arrowhead. I also had a water pitcher filter, but it takes soooo loooong for it to cycle through. And I also have a pull out for my faucet.
> 
> Sailor


I see 2 problems with RO. First is that they waste a lot of water for the amount that they filter. Second, Because of the removal of minerals it causes leeching of minerals from the body because the way water works is it seeks to be balanced and I'm concerned about the health impacts of that. Distilled water also has this problem regarding minerals.

I talked to the hubby and he is considering an in line under counter filter system but I'm leaning towards just getting delivery. They will delivery once a month, it's about the same cost as buying from the store in prefilled gallon jugs without the trash accumulation because at least they recycle the water jugs and I don't have to haul it or remember to buy it.


----------



## Sailor

VictoriaP said:


> And yes, we've done the pitcher filter route as well. Have you seen this one?:
> 
> The description says it has a 1.13 gallon capacity. I have an older model which we used for a time before installing the separate faucet on the sink, and it seemed to work well.


I haven't seen this large Britta filter system. This would fit right in the fridge and give cold water. Sounds like something I will be looking into for my drinking water, I hate buying all that bottled water, I would like something cheaper and this looks like it.



Rasputina said:


> I see 2 problems with RO. First is that they waste a lot of water for the amount that they filter. Second, Because of the removal of minerals it causes leeching of minerals from the body because the way water works is it seeks to be balanced and I'm concerned about the health impacts of that. Distilled water also has this problem regarding minerals.


Yes, I too am concerned with all the waste of water. I only use it for coffee or tea though, so it's not using all that much since it's only for me. I see how it can leach out all the minerals, that's bad. Might be why I am having cramps in my calf muscles latly.

I will keep my eye on the water part of the thread. Water is very important.

Sailor


----------



## Rasputina

I must say in our last house there was an RO already there when we moved in and the water tasted awesome. So I can see how it's tempting. I love the taste of distilled also. But I made a decision not to drink it anymore.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I had a wonderful 12 hour long meeting yesterday. Yes, that was fun. (eye roll)

This morning I am having a cup of Rooibos Lemon. I am preparing to brew a pot of something black. I am not sure what though...


----------



## Cowgirl

Wondered where you were yesterday....
I'm drinking a cup of Strawberry Paraiso (White).


----------



## SongbirdVB

Today's beverage of choice: Diet Coke.  I needed the caffiene since I can't seem to get more than 4 or 5 hours of sleep the last few nights.  I'd have been snoozing by the end of the 12 hour meeting.  Maybe that's what I need!  You could tape one of those for me...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It is always fun to go and listen to people discuss a process that you already know and use as if it is something new. And then you get to go through 6 hours of "practice" using silly examples. The good news was I had some loose leaf infuser bags with me and went through my normal amount of tea. The bad, I was limited to the sencha and mint teas that I had with me.

I have decided on Formosa Fancy Oolong for my lunch tea.


----------



## Rasputina

I'm making some apricot honey iced tea for lunch.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Anna's for my afternoon nosh. Black tea with Raspberry.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Just finished making three batches of jam, so now I'm pooped, and tea sounds so good. I'm off to get a cup....


That was last week. So today, three more batches. and I'm pooped again.
Strawberry, blue berry-red raspberry, and peach today. Now for a nice cup of tea......

(Now I can put all the jam-making stuff away!)


----------



## BTackitt

I remember spending summers at my aunt's home. We would get up early and go berry picking for hours, then come home and she would make jams, jellies, pies etc., then get ready for the next day.
And hm. I drank tons of iced tea out of canteens while we did it.

Today's flavor for dinner, Lupicia's Strawberry- Vanilla to go with my strawberry shortcake dessert.


----------



## Cowgirl

oooh...that Strawberry-Vanilla sounds delicious.  I love anything Strawberry or Raspberry.  And...I'll take a piece of that strawberry shortcake please.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Morning tea lovers! This morning I am having Shogun green tea. It's green tea with raspberry, rhubarb, apple, and vanilla. Yum! It's part of a sampler I got from TG. When I tried it before I had the Zarafina I liked it, but with the 'fina it's MUCHO better!


----------



## frojazz

VictoriaP said:


> So, regarding herbal/rooibos iced teas: No matter what I do, I can't seem to get mine to have the depth of flavor that I taste in the samples at Teavana. I don't think it's because they're sitting around too long before drinking--after all, typically Teavana makes those great big urns in the morning, I shouldn't have to make a fresh cup each time. But I'm having a heck of time getting the right balance of ice/tea/brewing water, and they always seem a bit weak. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Current mix is Rooibos Peach Bloom & Herbal Strawberry Kiwi, mixed, with sugar to taste. Teavana recommends 3 tsp/8 ounces/8 minutes, and I'm brewing 32 ounces at a time in their large Perfect TeaMaker.


That Herbal Strawberry Kiwi







sounds great.

With herbal and rooibos teas, do you heat the water to 208o? Are you brewing them long enough? I found that once I purchased a Zarafina tea maker (now only $39 at Tuesday Morning stores), both my herbal and rooibos teas came out much more interesting. I think it may be partly due to the teamaker keeping the water at the high temperature for the full time the tea is brewed, since brewing is 5-6 minutes. Also, when I make iced tea, I make it like regular tea and put it in the fridge. It is hard to wait for the tea to cool, but I know it will turn out well.


----------



## Rasputina

I had my water dispenser at 175 for green tea and brewed some rooibos and it came out great. I don't think temp is probably the issue. You may not be getting the tea to water ratio correct.


----------



## VictoriaP

frojazz said:


> That Herbal Strawberry Kiwi sounds great.
> 
> With herbal and rooibos teas, do you heat the water to 208o? Are you brewing them long enough? I found that once I purchased a Zarafina tea maker (now only $39 at Tuesday Morning stores), both my herbal and rooibos teas came out much more interesting. I think it may be partly due to the teamaker keeping the water at the high temperature for the full time the tea is brewed, since brewing is 5-6 minutes. Also, when I make iced tea, I make it like regular tea and put it in the fridge. It is hard to wait for the tea to cool, but I know it will turn out well.





Rasputina said:


> I had my water dispenser at 175 for green tea and brewed some rooibos and it came out great. I don't think temp is probably the issue. You may not be getting the tea to water ratio correct.


I won't go so far as to say I've been checking the temperature, but we use an electric kettle to bring water to a full rolling boil. It has an automatic shutoff, so it stays on the boil for a minute or two typically before it turns off.

I think Rasputina has it right though--I suspect I wasn't using quite enough, though I was following the directions. And the tea I was originally using was probably a bit elderly; I'm not sure when I bought it, so it had probably lost some of the flavor over time.

I know Rooibos is one of those teas that doesn't tend to change much as far as brewing time goes. You literally can't overbrew it, unlike black tea, though we do use a timer set to the recommended time (8 minutes in this case). We went out this weekend & bought a fresh batch of the same half and half mix. I've been making it with *heaping* tablespoons rather than level ones, and that also seems to make a difference. Two batches, plus filling my pitcher halfway with ice, seems to be making a tea with a much stronger flavor. I'm also letting it cool down and then chilling it before drinking, rather than simply pouring over ice. Means I have to pre-prep a bit to have enough tea for the day, but it seems to be working out better.


----------



## Rasputina

Rooibos is one of the 1 1/2 tsp per 8oz cup teas too. Which is why I suspected it it might be a ratio to water issue. When I make iced I do double the tea and 1/2 the water and when it's done brewing fill with ice. That glass teapot I posted earlier in the thread has been awesome for iced tea. I love that it have markers on the size of the pot to easily tell how much water is half.

I made a cup of Gykoro Imperial green for breakfast. I need to go get some chores done though.


----------



## BTackitt

Tonight I decided to break out one of my unopened Christmas flavors. *Carol*
it has Black tea, flaked coconut, rose petals, strawberry leaves, stevia leaves, and......... something that just says flavors .. *snicker* Oh well, I like it. (from Lupicia)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I see NAtural Flavors on a decent number of tea packages. It seems to be common although I have no clue what it is.

Morning tea: Rooibos Lemon
Breakfast tea: Darjeeling Lingia


----------



## Cowgirl

I'm at my daughters and am without my zarafina for 10 days...The tea is just not the same. Not sure how I managed before I had that machine. I think I need to go to Tuesday Mornings to buy a third Zarafina so I can keep it here when I visit (which is a lot) .


----------



## Rasputina

Sounds like a plan, the price is insanely low so why not?


----------



## drenee

I received my Blooming Tea set from Teavana today. I am so excited to give them a try. I keep smelling them but can't decide which one to try first. I'm thinking strawberry in the morning. But it's a long time till morning and I'll probably change my mind a dozen times. That is, if I don't decide to make me some this evening. 
deb


----------



## drenee

I am sipping my first cup of Teavana







Minty Divinity Blooming Tea. First of all, awesome watching it "bloom". Second, it smells like an Andies mint. And the taste is really good. I love it.
deb


----------



## frojazz

drenee-
I'm glad that you tried one tonight!  Minty Divinity Blooming Tea sounds fantastic.


----------



## Cowgirl

drenee....can you reinfuse the blooming teas?


----------



## drenee

I don't know.  I was wondering that myself.  I could use another cup this evening.  

*off to the site to see what it says*

And you know, I feel so special with my cup of special tea.  Thanks everyone.  
deb


----------



## Aravis60

You can with the ones that I have.


----------



## drenee

That's right, that's what the box said, "good for multiple infusions".  I turned the water back on before I came in to post.  LOL.
deb


----------



## Cowgirl

Good to know about the blooming teas.  How many cups does one bloom make.


----------



## Rasputina

Cowgirl said:


> drenee....can you reinfuse the blooming teas?


Yeah, the woman at Teava told me you can rebrew them 4-5 times and that they are made to be brewed in a 32oz pot. I got a gallon off mine.


----------



## drenee

That is very exciting to know.  Let me ask this.  Can I put the blooming tea ball that I've used into the frig overnight to reuse in the morning?  
deb


----------



## Rasputina

The first time I did it, I just left it in the pot and rebrewed and transfered what I didn't drink hot into another pitcher for the fridge. Worked fine. After reading here that Teavana said it was ok to save the leaves I made a pot yesterday and put it in the fridge overnight and it was great today.


----------



## Cowgirl

I was very surprised by the tea results after reinfusing the next day.


----------



## drenee

I'm so excited about this.  I know when I go to the doctor on Monday he's going to make me go completely off coffee, all kinds, not any, nada.  And I'm going to be able to say okay, I already have.  AND, I replaced it with something really good.
deb


----------



## drenee

I've been looking at the Rooibos.  It has some claims that it can help with allergies.  Does anyone have any experience with either just the flavor of these teas, or the allergy benefits?
deb


----------



## Cowgirl

Rooibos is my new favorite tea...They are really good. The pistachio apple pie







(teavana) is to die for. A lot of flavor and they say you can't overbrew them like some of the black and white teas. I don't know about the allergy claims but it's worth a try.











I have several other Rooibos favorites but I'm not home for the next 2 weeks so I can't look at my stash.


----------



## Aravis60

drenee said:


> I've been looking at the Rooibos. It has some claims that it can help with allergies. Does anyone have any experience with either just the flavor of these teas, or the allergy benefits?
> deb


I've never heard this, but as a fellow allergy sufferer, I'm always looking for something that helps and isn't more medication.


----------



## drenee

Same here, Aravis.  My current allergy meds are not working and I do not want to go to shots quite yet.  I read about the allergy benefits in a little booklet they sent with my order.  So then I looked it up on their website and they say "Rooibos teas may also help to relieve allergies, increase iron absorption, and aid in digestion. They also promote healthy skin, teeth, and bones and are suitable for those with a sensitive central nervous system."

Since I have problems with low iron as well, sounds like I should give it a try.  

deb


----------



## Aravis60

Yeah! Another good reason to buy more tea!


----------



## drenee

That's my thinking.
I would have ordered today, except I ordered my DG skin for the K2 I bought.  I need to quit spending.  LOL.
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hmmm Maybe that is why I have not needed the allergy meds this year. I have been drinking 16 ounces of Rooibos a day. Excellent.

That Mint blooming tea sounds wonderful. I might have to go looking for some. I'll call it experimentation for the wedding centerpieces. I have to know which blooming teas look the prettiest. So lots of sampling is needed.


----------



## drenee

Seriously, no allergy meds  That is so encouraging.  I'm off to buy tea.  I'm not waiting.  I'm tired of sneezing.  

deb


----------



## drenee

Question: Should I just buy the 2oz size, or go with the 4oz.?  How much does 2oz actually make?
thank you,
deb


----------



## Cowgirl

I think 2 oz makes abut 24 to 30 cups of tea.  I like to get 2 oz until I find I really love the tea.


----------



## drenee

Great!!!  Thank you again.
deb


----------



## drenee

Has anyone tried Yin Yang Dragon Rooibos







?

deb


----------



## Rasputina

drenee said:


> I've been looking at the Rooibos. It has some claims that it can help with allergies. Does anyone have any experience with either just the flavor of these teas, or the allergy benefits?
> deb


It hasn't helped my allergies at all. I'm curious how much or often you have to drink it to get the effect.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have really mild allergies. I normally sneeze and get red eyes. I have been drinking 16 ounces of Red Tea in the morning for about a year now. I have yet to take my Zyrtek (sp) this year.


----------



## MonaSW

Having a nice cup of Earl Grey this evening. Ahhh.


----------



## drenee

I have been searching all morning for a teamaker for when I get some loose tea.  Then it occurred to me, I have a coffee press.  After a little bit of searching I discovered that it will work well with my loose teas as well.  I'm happy.  Off to place another order.
Thank you enablers.
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

If you have used the coffee press for coffee you will not want to make tea in it. I would suggest another coffee press or one of the perfect teamakers from Teavana or Gschwender or an infuser basket.

http://www.teamerchants.com/buy/3/41/281/Large-Tea-Filter/3132.aspx Tea Filter
http://www.teamerchants.com/buy/3/41/6000.aspx Teamaker
http://www.teavana.com/Loose-Leaf-Teas/Perfect-Tea-Accessories/Teavana-Perfect-Tea-Maker-16oz.axd Tea Maker


----------



## drenee

I was just thinking that.  I was thinking about the oils that coffee has that might effect the tea.  Thanks for confirming that for me. 
deb


----------



## BTackitt

I use a 4 cup coffee press, bought just for tea. Hubby has his own 2 cup press for coffee. and neer the twain shall meet. 

Funny thing. I broke mine.. almost cried (really) then realized SBX sold them, so I ran down to pick one up, and the little barrista goes, "Oh don't you love coffee made in the press" I said "good gods no. I hate coffee. This is for my tea." She's startled and sputters, "but, but it's a coffee press!"


----------



## Rasputina

ok I did an experiment. I left my blooming tea flower ( peach momotaro ) in the pot now for 2 days. Day 1 I made 2 pichers and put the second one in the fridge, drank some the next day. Rebrewed it last night and put back in the fridge. Just had some and it's great.


----------



## kevindorsey

Great, Strong Black tea.  Ahmad is good.


----------



## drenee

I left my blooming Minty Divinity in the fridge last night.  I just warmed up a cup and it tastes amazing.  I boiled more water, covered it again, and will try it again tomorrow to see how it tastes.  It looks just as good as the first pot.  
I stopped at Bed, Bath and Beyond and looked at a new coffee press, but since my loose teas haven't arrived yet anyway, I decided not to purchase today.  Had the grandsons with me and they weren't that crazy about looking for tea pots.  LOL
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

ARRGGGHHHH I have four months...

Makes list

1) Florist
2) Photographer
3) Officiant
4) Alcohol for tonight
5) Alcohol for the next four months
6) Alcohol for the event
7) Music

going to get a beer now. I think I am past tea...


----------



## drenee

ProfCrash said:


> ARRGGGHHHH I have four months...
> 
> Makes list
> 
> 1) Florist
> 2) Photographer
> 3) Officiant
> 4) Alcohol for tonight
> 5) Alcohol for the next four months
> 6) Alcohol for the event
> 7) Music
> 
> going to get a beer now. I think I am past tea...


Somewhere along the line I think I missed the post that said you were getting married. But I think it's pretty clear with the above post. 
My best friend's daughter is getting married in just a few weeks. I know it's frustrating. Hang in there. 
Your post really made me chuckle.
deb


----------



## 1131

I'm still waiting for may Tevanna order but this darjeeling I'm drinking right now tastes pretty good.  Although I think I read in some posts that it tastes like feet.  I have a coffee press I will have to try on my tea tomorrow.  It's an unused gift because I don't like coffee.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

imallbs said:


> I'm still waiting for may Tevanna order but this darjeeling I'm drinking right now tastes pretty good. Although I think I read in some posts that it tastes like feet. I have a coffee press I will have to try on my tea tomorrow. It's an unused gift because I don't like coffee.


It was an Oolong that tasted like feet. The tea store owner sold a poster a weight loss Oolong with instructions to steep it for 8 minutes (or something really silly). It sounded like a bad tea to start with that was way over steeped.



drenee said:


> Somewhere along the line I think I missed the post that said you were getting married. But I think it's pretty clear with the above post.
> My best friend's daughter is getting married in just a few weeks. I know it's frustrating. Hang in there.
> Your post really made me chuckle.
> deb


Yup. In October. We got engaged last July. It seemed like enough time....


----------



## Cowgirl

I still can't get over that oolong feet comment.  I need to taste some at Teavana before I buy any.


----------



## BTackitt

little bit of a scratchy throat this morning when I woke up.. gonna do lemon tea with honey.


----------



## drenee

I resteeped my Minty Divinity six times.  The sixth time, this morning, is looking a bit weak.  
I think I'll do the Strawberry next.
deb


----------



## frojazz

drenee said:


> I resteeped my Minty Divinity six times.
> deb


I *really* wish they sold this one separately.


----------



## drenee

I know, frojazz, I was very disappointed to find I could not get it or the others they sent in my box except in the box set I just bought.  It is so very good.  
deb


----------



## Rasputina

I just got back from Teavana and they had the Imperial Blooming set on sale 30% off. It's not the same as the one currently on their website as it only comes with 2 tins but I bought it anyway. I'm going to give it to my mom. I got her a Zarafina awhile back. 

I'm having some iced fruita bomba for lunch.


----------



## drenee

I want to go to a Teavana store sooooo bad.    

I went to their site, checked and there is a Teavana at the Ross Park Mall in Pittsburgh.  That's not exactly close, but probably worth a visit.  
deb


----------



## Sailor

I am very Tea'ed Off today so I am drinking coffee.

Sailor


----------



## Cowgirl

drenee said:


> I want to go to a Teavana store sooooo bad.
> 
> I went to their site, checked and there is a Teavana at the Ross Park Mall in Pittsburgh. That's not exactly close, but probably worth a visit.
> deb


When you go take lots of money. Once I start smelling and tasting the various teas...I always spend way more than I expect to. I bought a zarafina for my daughter's house today so when I visit I'll be able to maintain the standard of tea I've become accustomed to.


----------



## drenee

Thank you for that advice, Cowgirl.  I have some things in my shopping cart online, but I think I'll wait and make a trip in person.  I think that will be more fun.
deb


----------



## VictoriaP

drenee said:


> Thank you for that advice, Cowgirl. I have some things in my shopping cart online, but I think I'll wait and make a trip in person. I think that will be more fun.
> deb


Just be forewarned, I've found that they aren't carrying some teas in the stores, but I can get them on their site. The Rooibos Vanilla is one--neither of the closest stores has it any longer, but it's still available online.


----------



## MonaSW

Another of my favorite teas is Wild Sweet Orange by Tazo.


----------



## Cowgirl

VictoriaP said:


> Just be forewarned, I've found that they aren't carrying some teas in the stores, but I can get them on their site. The Rooibos Vanilla is one--neither of the closest stores has it any longer, but it's still available online.


Good to know. I don't order online. I need to smell before I buy!


----------



## drenee

I checked out how far it is to a Teavana store.  About 45 or 50 minutes.  In Sunday traffic that should be accurate.  So I was looking at the mall site to make sure the Teavana store had not closed.  It is still there, and guess what?  It's right next door to Godivas!!!  This is going to be a really good day.  
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

drenee said:


> I checked out how far it is to a Teavana store. About 45 or 50 minutes. In Sunday traffic that should be accurate. So I was looking at the mall site to make sure the Teavana store had not closed. It is still there, and guess what? It's right next door to Godivas!!! This is going to be a really good day.
> deb


LOL what a great combination. Enjoy yourself. As a proud American I want to say Thank you for helping to stimulate the economy.


----------



## Rasputina

ok, the pina colada herbal tea at Teavana is awesome. Can't really taste the pineapple, but the coconut shows up and there is a nice jamaica/hibiscus base. Tres yummy.


----------



## Cowgirl

oooh....Godiva and Tea...If you like chocolate try Teavana's Azteca Fire







. I think it's a Rooibos.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Actually it is a herbal. No rooibos found in it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

So, for breakfast I had my Rooibos with lemon. For lunch I am having my Earl Grey Imperior. mmm tea


----------



## drenee

I had Rooibus Orange for breakfast.  Resteeped with some Ginseng Vitality Rooibus for my mid morning iced tea.  
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am onto a cup (does 24 ounces count as a cup?) of Genmaicha.


----------



## drenee

I've been calling 22oz. a cup. So go for it.

I spent a ton of money at the Teavana store







yesterday. But I can tell you this, I'm very happy with my purchases. I'm working caffeine out of my system gradually. I'm happier with the flavors than I ever would have dreamed I'd be. Thank you to all of you enablers for steering me in the right direction.
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I wish I could do the save the tea in the fridge thing but most of my tea is drunk at work and I can't see it being easily found in the work fridge. Never mind what it might end up absorbing while sitting in the fridge. I could work on resteeping the last batch of tea I suppose. But then I might not want that same tea. The hard questions in life.

I am going to point out that with the resteeping, that 2 ounce of tea goes a lot further then the bag tells you. 2 ounces make 30 cups of tea. If you are able to resteep, 2 ounces seems to make closer to 60 cups of tea. Further dropping the cost of your tea. Aint life wonderful.

drenee, why do you need to cut caffeine out of your diet? Are low levels of caffeine ok? If so you can stick with greens and white teas. I know that I have fibrous breasts and that my doctor freaked out when I came back from studying in Italy. I had been drinking five to six shots of espresso a day (think in lattes and other espresso based drinks). She ordered me off caffeine real fast. I didn't start drinking caffeine again until late in grad school and then that was in my tea and the occassional soft drink.


----------



## drenee

Prof, I have had a duodenal ulcer, and at times a bleeding duodenal ulcer, for 40-plus years.  They always take me off the coffee and tea and then over time I start drinking them again.  Coffee, because of the acid in it, is actually the one I need to get rid of the most.  
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Gotcha. What does your doctor say about the lower caffeine teas? I would think that whites would not be bad for you, they have less caffeine and they are not acidic in nature. I can see where you would need to avoid anything in the Earl Grey family and all of the Oolongs.


----------



## drenee

Yesterday I stuck with the Rooibus teas.  They seem to have a lot of ingredients to help stomach problems, allergies, etc.  I am going to go make a note in my tea catalog to stay away from the ones you've mentioned.  I would not have know that.  Thank you.  
I visited my doctor this morning actually.  Scheduled an endoscopy for next month.  He was very pleased with my research (i.e. asking you guys lots of questions), and my choices.  
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Earl Grey's have bergamot which can be hard on the stomach. I know I struggle with Earl Grey's unless I am eating something. The Oolong's are processed in a slightly different way. I love them but they are stronger then most of the black teas that I drink. Which strikes me as weird because Oolongs are fired longer then a green but shorter then a black. 

I would read the descriptions of teas carefully. Some of them discuss the level of acidity in the tea. I would suggest avoiding Sencha's. I love my sencha but I find that it is a bit harder to handle on an empty stomach then the banchas. That is my own experience, maybe others can chime in.


----------



## drenee

You are such a wealth of information, Prof, thank you. 
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Just sharing my personal observations. I would hate for you to have a tea and have it cause problems for you. I think different people respond to the various ingredients differently. What is fine for one person is not fine for the others. 

But thank you. (blushes)


----------



## 1131

I got my 1st Tevanna order today. I tried the English Breakfast







. It was very good. Now I have to decide what to try next. Lets see, Black? Green? Herbal? Maybe I'll just close my eyes and pick one at random.


----------



## drenee

imallbs, good luck.  I had such a hard time deciding.  
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheheh let us know what your tastes normally run (Fruit, mint, strong, mild) and we might have a suggestion or two.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Not to be thoiught a goofball,  however I really like Lipton Tea in a bag best....vw


----------



## MamaProfCrash

What other teas have you tried?


----------



## sam

So I am not sure if anyone has posted this or not, but I love this teapot!



My mom got it for me and I make tea almost everyday now. I even use it to put over ice and it works great for that as well. You can also use loose tea leaves or bags.

I thought I would share because I don't think I can live without it now!

Sam


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yup. It is a great idea. Teavana and Gschwender sell some thing similar. I would say 75% of the people posting in this thread have one. (looks at hers).

What type of tea do you drink? Where do you get it from? What are your favorites? Do share.


----------



## Chad Winters

I noticed one of the commenters brought up the question of BPA containing plastic.  The FDA recently started rasing warning flags about heating liquids in BPA plastic. I wonder if all 3 version contain that?


----------



## Chad Winters

Oh...to answer my own question:

Teavana.com:
"Teavana® Perfect Tea Maker (32oz.)
The Teavana Perfect Teamaker creates the perfect cup of tea for tea lovers on the go. Just add loose tea, 32oz of hot water and steep. Drain the tea by placing it onto your favorite mug. Prepares four 8oz cups of tea. Dishwasher safe.

Does not contain Bisphenol A (BPA). Fits perfectly on our Perfect Tea Pitcher for those making iced tea. "

Teavana Perfect Tea Maker (32oz.)


----------



## sam

We have a hot water spickit?? that is really hot so my tea is instantanious!  No BPA worries for me...

Sam


----------



## MamaProfCrash

sam said:


> We have a hot water spickit?? that is really hot so my tea is instantanious! No BPA worries for me...
> 
> Sam


One small problem... Water that hot should only be used with black teas and some darjeelings and Oolongs. It should not be used for green or whaite teas. They are too delicate to handle that hot temperature and the tea does not taste as good.

Which is why I have my Zarafina. Perfect tea temperatures.



For the record, the Oolongs do not seem to do well with a second steeping. My Formosa Oolong is pretty weak the second time around.


----------



## 1131

I'm drinking Tevanna's Gyokuro Imperial







right now. I don't think I've had a green tea that can compare to this one. How will I ever go back to China Tips?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheheh Welcome to the joy that is loose leaf tea. It tastes so good and has so many health benefits. The experimentation is half the fun.

There are plenty of ways to take your loose leaf tea with you on the road. You can buy filter bags that you put the loose leaf into and then dispose of. I use them on plane flights. 

I did find a bagged loose leaf that is really good that I would buy. It is produced by Harney and Sons. The dragon pearl jasmine actually is dragon pearls. They are in a silk satchel that allows the tea to fully open. Not so much with the dragon pearls because the pearls really need a ton of space but the 6 other teas that they had opened quite nicely.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

http://www.harney.com/wrappedsachets.html

It looks like they sell loose leaf tea as well. I am not sure if I like their tea better then Gschwender or Teavan but their tea bags are awesome.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Question for those who resteep. I am noticing that I get more tea out of my second pot. I think it is because the leaves have already been expanded in their first use so the water is not absorbed into the tea leaves on the second pot. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Rasputina

I haven't noticed volume wise, but I've been pretty much exclusively been using my new glass pot and it holds a lot so I wouldn't notice a small difference in volume in it. Your hypothesis makes sense though.


----------



## frojazz

ProfCrash said:


> Question for those who resteep. I am noticing that I get more tea out of my second pot. I think it is because the leaves have already been expanded in their first use so the water is not absorbed into the tea leaves on the second pot. Has anyone else noticed this?


This happens to me as well. I notice it particularly in my Zarafina.


----------



## BTackitt

My DD came home from a visit to San Francisco today, and she brought mom a present . Lupicia Tea, in my alltime favorite flavor. Hibiscus cinnamon. I have been out for a couple weeks. I am happy tonight drinking my way through my 4th cup.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL that is great! It is amazing how easy it is to miss a favorite tea.


----------



## Cowgirl

I'm finally home after traveling for over a week.  First thing before I unpacked I brewed a pot of Pacific Sunrise (Rooibos)...oh it's good to be home.  I missed all the tea chatter.


----------



## Aravis60

I've been having trouble sleeping lately, so right now I am having a cup of Sleepytime before I go to bed.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Help it works. If you have not tried it loose leaf chamomile is awesome. The whole flower tea tastes so much better then the bagged stuff. It is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Aravis60

Thanks for the tip. I'll have to get some. I had the insomnia under control for a while, but it really seems to be coming back.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hey, you tea passionistas, 
This tea thread has come to the attention of the folks at Teavana, and they've set me up with some affiliate links. So, from time to time, I'll be putting text and image links into the posts in this thread. Using those links will result in you getting great tea products, and will help support our forums at the same time. 
Thanks, Teavana.

Teavana: Healthy, delicious Teas









Direct link: http://www.dpbolvw.net/click-3356897-10552961


----------



## Cowgirl

Awesome Harvey....I'm one of Teavana's best customers.  I even talked a Teavana Salesperson this week into going to Tuesday Morning to buy a Zarafina...Maybe they will contact you next.  There's a lot of chatter about the Zarafina on here!


----------



## Cowgirl

I forgot to add I'm drinking a cup of Teavana's Cloud 9 Rooibos as I type this.


----------



## drenee

Oh my gosh, that is so exciting, Harvey.  
When I did an on-line order week before last and filled out the questionnaire I said I had heard through Kindleboards.  And then when I went to a store in Pittsburgh on Sunday I told them I was there because of Kindleboards.  I will definitely be doing more ordering from Teavana.  And now I feel even better about it.  
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Do we get a discount? It is only fair given the amount of business we have sent their way.


----------



## Cowgirl

ProfCrash said:


> Do we get a discount? It is only fair given the amount of business we have sent their way.


Yes we have. I have a question for you......I brew my Rooibos on the herbal setting on the Zarafina. Is that the right setting? It tastes great but maybe it would be even better if I used a different setting....just not sure.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I use the herbal setting for my Rooibos. hmmm a discount. I might need to get tea from teavana again.

Do I get a larger discount for enabling everyone?


----------



## drenee

You definitely enabled me!!  
deb


----------



## Cowgirl

Yep...you are definitely an enabler.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Harvey,

How did they find out about us? I know that we have sent about 10 or 11 folks to their stores and websites but I didn't think they would notice that. This really is awesome. I am excited for the board and the revenue we will generate for the board.


----------



## drenee

I would like to know how they found out also.  I know I've sent two emails in the last week, and I referenced Kindleboards.  Perhaps others have done the same when asked how they found out about Teavana.  
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheheh I should have said something when I submitted my order to Gschwender. (grins)


----------



## Cowgirl

I am also a Teavana fan on Facebook and referenced the kindle boards there.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL Awesome


----------



## BTackitt

Well, since so many of you were talking about rebrewing your teas, I tried it this morning with my tea from last night. that was a no-go. But it made me wonder how much actual liquid tea total are you getting from each brewing? one brewing for me is about 6 cups. so if you get 3 brewings of 2 cups each we are about the same. I use about 1 1/2-2 tsp of loose tea and get a nice strong brew from a rooibos based tea.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have tried re-steeping three different teas and they were not strong enough for my liking. So I won't be doing any more re-steeping.


----------



## drenee

I have experimented with the reinfusions as well with very good results.  I have a 22oz. tea pot and refused my Rooibos three times and each pot was very good.  
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I think it is based on how strong you like your tea. I have my Zarafina set for strong and bagged. The bagged setting makes it brew the tea a bit longer making it a bit stronger. The re-steeped tea tastes fine, it is just not strong enough for my liking. Maybe I will try tossing in half the amount I normally use and see if that adds enough punch for me. 

Are we the first non-Kindle related product to gain an affiliate?


----------



## drenee

I don't know if Endless would be considered K related or not.  Don't they sell shoes and handbags?  
deb


----------



## Rasputina

Cool Harvey. Most likely they found out from the links here to their site.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The bummer is that the link does not work while I am at work. I can open Teavana's site fine but the link that opens the site is considered a popup. Harvey, could you just put in the URL without the hard link. That way I could copy and paste it in and get to the site.


----------



## Anju 

I do plan to go to the Mexican website - thanks ProfCrash tea enabler - soon, but will definitely do through KB.

Thanks Harvey


----------



## KBoards Admin

ProfCrash said:


> The bummer is that the link does not work while I am at work. I can open Teavana's site fine but the link that opens the site is considered a popup. Harvey, could you just put in the URL without the hard link. That way I could copy and paste it in and get to the site.


Yes, here it is: http://www.dpbolvw.net/click-3356897-10552961

I put it in my earlier post in this thread, as well. Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

ProfCrash said:


> ...
> Are we the first non-Kindle related product to gain an affiliate?


Yes, and I think it's remarkable that, from the enthusiasm of this single thread, Teavana is interested in a relationship with KindleBoards. They are even considering being a "sponsor" of this thread, which could lead to some giveaways or special discounts. They seem to be great to work with. I believe they're based out of Atlanta.


----------



## Rasputina

Wonderful news!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

WOOHOOO Go tea thread. We seriously need a tea enabler signature bar. Anyone know how to make one?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Harvey, you posted the link earlier. I need the URl so I can access it at work. At work, clicking on the link caused the filter to kick blocking an ad. By cutting and pasting the URl I can get around that. Silly, I know, but it is what I have to do.


----------



## Cowgirl

Yahoo!!!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

drenee said:


> Oh my gosh, that is so exciting, Harvey.
> When I did an on-line order week before last and filled out the questionnaire I said I had heard through Kindleboards. And then when I went to a store in Pittsburgh on Sunday I told them I was there because of Kindleboards. I will definitely be doing more ordering from Teavana. And now I feel even better about it.
> deb


I think your references to KindleBoards definitely made a difference - - thanks!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

ProfCrash said:


> Harvey, you posted the link earlier. I need the URl so I can access it at work. At work, clicking on the link caused the filter to kick blocking an ad. By cutting and pasting the URl I can get around that. Silly, I know, but it is what I have to do.


Hmm, does it work if you copy/paste the URL below (rather than clicking on it)?

http://www.dpbolvw.net/click-3356897-10552961

That's the only way to get to the Teavana site and pass it our affiliate information. It's a redirected link, so I guess that is why your setup is blocking it. Sorry for that inconvenience!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yup the copy and paste normally works on sites that don't work. Thanks!


----------



## 1131

I'm enjoying my 1st taste of Teavana's Monkey Picked Oolong as I am reading this thread. While it is very good, Oolong isn't my most favoritist tea - which is good considering how much it costs.

I can see from this thread that I will also be purusing tea accessories. 
I picked this up as a Christmas gift. After reading how much people here like it....I don't know. I keep telling myself I don't have any place to put it and I really do need to use it as a gift, right?


This, on the other hand, may work fine


----------



## SongbirdVB

imallbs said:


> I'm enjoying my 1st taste of Teavana's Monkey Picked Oolong as I am reading this thread. While it is very good, Oolong isn't my most favoritist tea - which is good considering how much it costs.
> 
> I can see from this thread that I will also be purusing tea accessories.
> I picked this up as a Christmas gift. After reading how much people here like it....I don't know. I keep telling myself I don't have any place to put it and I really do need to use it as a gift, right?
> 
> 
> This, on the other hand, may work fine


The Zarafina is AWESOME and you will hate yourself if you don't get it.  Seriously, though, I have the perfect teamaker from Teavana, (two in the 16 oz size and one in the 32 oz size). then I got a Zarafina to use at the office and LOVED it so much I bought another one for at home and one for my daughter for Christmas. I'll still use the perfect tea maker, it'll travel with me on vacations. The larger perfect teamaker will get use when I want more than one large cup of tea at a time. But I'm hooked on my Zarafina and use it every day. The teas I've had from my Zarafina have been fabulous because it factors out my human errors (water not hot enough or TOO hot, brewing too long, etc.). I can't say enough positive things about it. GET ONE!


----------



## Cowgirl

Songbird is right on. I loved the perfect teamaker but if you overbrew some of the teas you will have to throw it out. The Zarafina makes the tea to perfection for exactly the right amount of time and then dispenses it. I bought 3 of them. 2 for home (one in case something happens to the first one) and one to lealve at my daughters since I'm there so much. 
GET ONE!
I trying to figure out what flavor to start my day off.....


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheheh

I use my Zarafina at the office, I don't have one at home. I have a larger glass tea pot and a heat pad that I use. Itend to like my teas stronger then most folks so I rarely have to throw away a pot of tea. 

The perfect teamaker is great. I have one in the office for friends to use and one at home for when I want a smaller amount of tea.


----------



## Cowgirl

For my first pot fo the day I went with Jasmine Dragon Pearls (Green Tea) with Rooibos Tropica mix


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hmmm interesting mix. I love my Jasmine Dragon Pearls solo.


----------



## Cowgirl

ProfCrash said:


> hmmm interesting mix. I love my Jasmine Dragon Pearls solo.


I love the way those Pearls blow up! I think I had that mix at the store so out of habbit I mix them together. I will have to try it solo next time.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

A friend of mine at worked called the pearls my seaweed tea. The name has stuck. (grins)


----------



## Cowgirl

Your friend is right...it does look like seaweed after it "Blows Up"....


----------



## Rasputina

Our new favorite iced tea for the summer, pina colada herbal tea with Torani guava syrup. Yummmm


----------



## Cowgirl

Rasputina said:


> Our new favorite iced tea for the summer, pina colada herbal tea with Torani guava syrup. Yummmm


Ohhhh I love pina colada flavored anything. I bought the Pacific Sunrise Rooibos just for that reason.


----------



## VictoriaP

Rasputina said:


> Our new favorite iced tea for the summer, pina colada herbal tea with Torani guava syrup. Yummmm


YUM!!! That sounds delicious!


----------



## 1131

You all are so bad.  Do you haunt the accessories board too?  

I seriously do not have room for the Zarafina.  I have two counters, the longest of which is 2 1/2 feet and my cupboards are full, so until until the remodeling genie visits me (right after the unlimited money genie stops by), there will be no more small appliances.  I'll just have to be very careful when brewing my tea and be jealous of my sister since she is getting the Zarafina.


----------



## 1131

I have to take back what I said about Teavana's







Monkey Picked Oolong, the part about it not being a favorite. This is a great tea. After I finished it all I wanted was more. <sigh> I guess I just have great taste.


----------



## Rasputina

I'll have to try the pacific sunrise too. We just tried the pina colada for the first time last weekend and we are almost out of the 2oz I bought for tasting. We will be buying it it's own large tin and filling it up. My daughter loves it.

The zarafina is really nice. I will admit I haven't used mine once since I got the  it's been very convenient and we have replaced the coffee pot too. We just use the hot water out of it for tea coffee or whatever else we need hot water for. I do keep the zarafina out just in case.


----------



## kevindorsey

Ahmad Tea is my favourite.


----------



## Cowgirl

kevindorsey said:


> Ahmad Tea is my favourite.


OOOOH...what is that?


----------



## Rasputina

I made a pitcher of apricot honey rooibos iced tea for breakfast. Too hot here for hot tea in the summer. 







It's not teavana tea, just thought I'd let Harvey know before he spends forever searching their site for the link. LOL


----------



## Cowgirl

I'm on my fourth cup of Strawberry Parasio White tea.  It tastes like strawberries and popcorn.  Two of my favorite things.  Now let's see if I can get the picture in my post....hmmm can't do it through linkmaker ...how do I do this?


----------



## Rasputina

I was wondering how Harvey was making the links too.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

At one point in time I had the html code memorized for pictures and picture links. That was when I was in grad school, supervising a survey lab, and spent most of my time goofing off on the net. 

I am finding that I drink most of my tea at the office. I tend to only have a pot or two on the weekends at home.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Yesterday I stopped at Teavana and this morning I tried some of my new teas. I mixed the Six Summits Oolong







with Sweet Fruit Garden







. Now I'm waiting for the second infusion to finish brewing. YUM! I also picked up some Peach Tranquility 







and some Maracuya Passion Oolong 







to blend. I'll try that one tomorrow. The girl at Teavana suggested Peach Tranquility with Sencha as well so I'll probably get some of that next time.


----------



## PJP

Has anyone ordered from adagio ? I ordered from them a few years ago and was very pleased but have been ordering from Gschwendner . I really love Gschwendner but adagio's shipping is only 3.75 for me .
PJP


----------



## KBoards Admin

Rasputina said:


> I was wondering how Harvey was making the links too.


It's kind of a manual exercise: I have to sign into the affiliates area for Teavana, search for the product, and generate a link. Then convert that link from HTML to bbcode. There's no link-making tool that would make that easier, unfortunately.

If you want, you can insert a picture of course by pulling the image location from the Teavana product pages, and wrapping it in IMG tags. But it would not be a clickable image link.

Maybe something will occur to me to make this a little easier, but in the meantime I've added it to my daily "walk the beat" routine here at KindleBoards.


----------



## SongbirdVB

PJP said:


> Has anyone ordered from adagio ? I ordered from them a few years ago and was very pleased but have been ordering from Gschwendner . I really love Gschwendner but adagio's shipping is only 3.75 for me .
> PJP


I got a Rooibos sampler from adagio, through Amazon, and it was wonderful (if I do this right the link will be below... it's my first attempt at creating a link). I would totally order from them again.

Rooibos Teas Sampler, 6 tins

eta: no picture, but that's the link.


----------



## KBoards Admin

That's a perfect link - thanks, Songbird! Here's the image link, too:


----------



## MamaProfCrash

PJP said:


> Has anyone ordered from adagio ? I ordered from them a few years ago and was very pleased but have been ordering from Gschwendner . I really love Gschwendner but adagio's shipping is only 3.75 for me .
> PJP


I don't pay shipping when I buy from Gschwender but I always spend more then the minimum for free shipping. I think it is $50.


----------



## Buttercup

I have the Adagio InginuiTea contraption and a bunch of their loose tea.  Here's my question for all of you.  What's the shelf life of loose tea in those little metal containers?  The reason I ask is that I bought all this stuff a few years ago and didn't use it as much as I thought I would and I don't know if the tea is still good or not.


----------



## Rasputina

The best thing to do is taste it. Make a cup and see how it comes out. If it's properly stored it can last a couple years even though people will say drink in 6 months. 



edited because apparently I can't spell.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have heard 6 months to a year.


----------



## Buttercup

Thanks ... maybe I'll try a few and see how they are.


----------



## BTackitt

OK.. I followed one of Harvey's new picture links to teavana.
I got:
Bangkok Lemongrass 
Sweet Amore Tea 
Apple Lemon Pomegranate 
Rooibos Lemon Twist
Black Dragon Pearl


----------



## Cowgirl

If it's in a good tin tea should last 1 year.


----------



## 1131

I looked at the Bangkok Lemongrass and was very tempted.  I love a good lemon tea.  I would be interested to know what you think of it.  Right now I'm drinking more of the Monkey Picked Oolong that I was so wrong about when I 1st tried it.  I'm going to try re-steeping it to see if I can stretch it a little.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

ahhh Oolongs. The misunderstood tea. (grins)

I am having my morning cup of Red Tea. Today it is Rooibos Lemon.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

well the links to Teavana are not going to work at work. That is fine.

I am jazzed for the site that this has happened. If Teavana has some great deals, I am sure I will order from them.  I probably will do most of my ordering from Gschwender. I love their selection and the quality of their teas. There are four teas that I love from Teavana that I can't get from Gschwender, I'll make sure to use the links for those tea orders.


----------



## Cowgirl

My pot o' the morning is Cloud 9 Rooibos.  I seem to be on a Rooibos kick lately.  This one has a lot of coconut flavor in it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

For my morning snack I had Green Tea Ginger and for my later morning snack, I am having Earl Grey Imperior. I have managed to eat three plus cups of raspberries, blackberries, blueberries, and grapes. I love summer.


----------



## Rasputina

Not sure who in this thread has an ipod touch or an iphone but I found two useful apps for tea. One of them is tea time which is just a basic tea timer, with scroll wheels for lining up type of tea, strength desired and loose or bagged it also gives you recommended temp to steep for each tea and counts down steeping time and chimes when it's ready. 

The other app is called Tasting notes. It is pre set up to input info on teas you've had, you can rate them 1-100, list name, describe dry leaf appearance, wet leaf appearance, liquor color, aroma, taste and it also has a comments section, you can add a picture and save where to get it on the web. Tasting notes is not just for tea, it's preset up for whiskey, coffee, cigars, tea, wine and beer. It also has a wine cellar list. I think it will be helpful when shopping to remember which teas I love and which I didn't like, it's hard for me to remember the exact names of all the teas otherwise.  You can also add any custom section to keep tasting notes of. I added chocolate and deleted the cigars, coffee and whiskey and beer on mine.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Cool

And a chocolate chip scone goes great with Earl Grey.

What, I just ate three plus cups of fruit.


----------



## drenee

For the last two days I have been drinking a mixture of Ginsing Vitality Rooibos, Blueberry Bliss Rooibos, and Honeybush Vanilla Herbal on ice. Really really good.
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am on a cup of Rooibos Capetown. I let my office mates decide what tea to have this time.


----------



## Chad Winters

Rasputina said:


> Not sure who in this thread has an ipod touch or an iphone but I found two useful apps for tea. One of them is tea time which is just a basic tea timer, with scroll wheels for lining up type of tea, strength desired and loose or bagged it also gives you recommended temp to steep for each tea and counts down steeping time and chimes when it's ready.
> 
> The other app is called Tasting notes. It is pre set up to input info on teas you've had, you can rate them 1-100, list name, describe dry leaf appearance, wet leaf appearance, liquor color, aroma, taste and it also has a comments section, you can add a picture and save where to get it on the web. Tasting notes is not just for tea, it's preset up for whiskey, coffee, cigars, tea, wine and beer. It also has a wine cellar list. I think it will be helpful when shopping to remember which teas I love and which I didn't like, it's hard for me to remember the exact names of all the teas otherwise. You can also add any custom section to keep tasting notes of. I added chocolate and deleted the cigars, coffee and whiskey and beer on mine.


"dry feet" "wet feet"  *for the old timers on this thread*


----------



## Cowgirl

drenee said:


> For the last two days I have been drinking a mixture of Ginsing Vitality Rooibos, Blueberry Bliss Rooibos, and Honeybush Vanilla Herbal on ice. Really really good.
> deb


Deb...that sounds delicious. I have the blueberry bliss already so I'll have to pick up the other two next time I'm at the Mall.


----------



## drenee

I was very happy that I was able to blend so well.  I used more Blueberry than the other two.  And the blend is amazingly good.  
deb


----------



## frojazz

Wow. I'm gone for a couple of days and look what I miss! Teavana rocks. I'm gonna have to go and purchase that glass iced tea pitcher now!

Minimum order for Tea Gschwendner is $35 for free shipping, so it is easier for me to meet that than the $50 minimum for Teavana's free shipping charge. However, at Teavana, if you order more than 16oz of tea (1 pound), you will get 10% off all teas purchased. This 10% off seems to kick in for me at about the $50 mark. (I don't want to go back and see who wrote that TG was $50 for free shipping.)



imallbs said:


> I looked at the Bangkok Lemongrass and was very tempted. I love a good lemon tea. I would be interested to know what you think of it. Right now I'm drinking more of the Monkey Picked Oolong that I was so wrong about when I 1st tried it. I'm going to try re-steeping it to see if I can stretch it a little.


Bangkok Lemongrass is wonderful. It is lemony but has some vanilla (which I thought was a strange combo when I looked at the ingredients before I bought it) which 'rounds out' the lemon flavor. It is easily my favorite tea. I find myself trying to save it for later, but I really have been trying to treat myself and drink it when I want. I might neglect some of the other kinds I like, though!

Have I said, yet? It is good to be back!


----------



## Cowgirl

Frojazz...welcome back!
Teavana gives the 10% off in the store too if you buy 16 oz of tea.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Welcome back Frojazz!

Teavana is a great store. I like the wide variety at Gschwender and the fact that their teas win awards. It makes me think that their tea is a high quality. I know Teavana's teas are a high quality and there are several I will order from them.

I am going to have to try the Bangkok Lemongrass. It sounds yummy.

This morning I had Rooibos Ginger. I just prepared a pot of arabian Nights. A green black blend with sunflower, rose blossom, and jasmine. I'll have that with my banana.


----------



## Cowgirl

ProfCrash..I really like smelling the tea before I buy which is why I love the Teavana stores...but one of these days I will order from Gschwender based on your recommendation.


----------



## Chad Winters

ProfCrash said:


> I am going to have to try the Bangkok Lemongrass. It sounds yummy.


as long as it doesn't taste like grass.  I've had a few of those in the green teas that made me think of hay bales.....


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Cowgirl: That is why I have always recommended Teavana. It is a great place to go because the staff is knowledgeable and it gives people a chance to smell the teas. It is a wonderful store. 

Lemon Grass teas rarely taste like grass. More like lemon with a twist. It is good stuff.


----------



## Chad Winters

another one on on the TBT listed (To Be Tasted) 
that's almost as long as my TBR list!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> another one on on the TBT listed (To Be Tasted)
> that's almost as long as my TBR list!


Well, taste a different tea every time you sit down to read. You will be well hydrated, increase the number of anti-oxidents in your system, and well read. What a great combo!


----------



## Rasputina

I made a pot of blooming white tiger for breakfast


----------



## Cowgirl

Rasputina said:


> I made a pot of blooming white tiger for breakfast


Oooh...I'll be over for a cup. I'll bring some scones.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am trying to decide what tea I want for lunch. I am thinking Bancha. 

hmmmm I need to order more Bancha. I am down to two pots worth.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Rasputina said:


> I made a pot of blooming white tiger for breakfast


MMmmm, that sounds yummy. I'm on my second 16 oz cup of Earl Grey Creme for the morning. Between the flavor and the aroma this tea has a very calming effect on me.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Earl Grey Creme is my favorite of the Teavana teas. It is very calming and really, really yummy.


----------



## Rasputina

Cowgirl said:


> Oooh...I'll be over for a cup. I'll bring some scones.


We love scones here, come on over


----------



## Rasputina

So, maybe I should just not bother posting what tea I'm drinking for the rest of the summer? LOL

Went to teavana today and bought a pound of pina colada LOL

I guess I know what I'll be drinking HAHA


----------



## VictoriaP

Rasputina said:


> So, maybe I should just not bother posting what tea I'm drinking for the rest of the summer? LOL
> 
> Went to teavana today and bought a pound of pina colada LOL
> 
> I guess I know what I'll be drinking HAHA


LOL--I'm amazed at how fast it disappears though--bought a pound each of the rooibos peach & strawberry kiwi for my iced tea just 3 weeks ago. I'm already through more than a third of it!

(makes a note on the iPhone to get over to Teavana to try the Pina Colada......)


----------



## Cowgirl

If you like their Pina Colada you need to try their Pacific Sunrise Rooibos...ohhhhhh...I need to brew a pot right now.


----------



## Buttercup

Ok guys and gals, I'm going to make a concerted effort to drink more tea!  I had 2 cups of PG Tips special blend last night and am now about to sip on a venti Tazo Earl Grey from Starbucks.


----------



## Cowgirl

Buttercup...hang around here and we'll enable you.


----------



## Buttercup

Oh, I have no doubt about that


----------



## MamaProfCrash

And our enabling is cheaper then the coffee drinkers enabling. Better for you too. (evil grin)


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> And our enabling is cheaper then the coffee drinkers enabling. Better for you too. (evil grin)


Oh yeah... CHEAP! LOL! Between Cowgirl enabling the Zarafinas and you with the loose tea in the first dang place my poor credit card has almost melted!


----------



## Cowgirl

But look at all that money you saved on the Zarafina sale!


----------



## SongbirdVB

True enough, and I love them!  But still spent $150 I wouldn't have otherwise...


----------



## Rasputina

It's true, the enabling here is really bad LOL

I already had a Zarafina before I came here but I still managed to buy a new glass tea pot, a rice maker, 2 oberon covers and decal girl skins along with some new tea.


----------



## drenee

I went back to the Teavana store 







today and got me more Ginsing Vitality, Honeybush Vanilla, and I got some Pacific Sunrise, Pina Colora and Raspberry Sangria.

I also got a pitcher for iced tea. It was a new one they just got in the stores last week. It's called Amandine Decanter, 67oz. I picked up a perfect teamaker for travel also. 
deb


----------



## Cowgirl

Let me know how you like the Raspberry Sangria.


----------



## frojazz

drenee said:


> I went back to the Teavana store today and got me more Ginsing Vitality, Honeybush Vanilla, and I got some Pacific Sunrise, Pina Colora and Raspberry Sangria.


Honeybush Vanilla is good. I also have Rooibos Vanilla, and Honeybush definately has more of a honey taste to it.

You'll have to let us know how Pacific Sunrise tastes; it sounds good.

(We sure are keeping Harvey busy, aren't we?)


----------



## Cowgirl

Pacific Sunrise is one of my favorites.  It tastes a lot like  pina colada.  If you love coconut you'll love this one.


----------



## Cowgirl

I was just on facebook and I got a notice from Teavana that they have free ground shipping if you order before Friday and use FACEBOOK as the coupon code. I was going to go the store to order that german rock sugar but for free I'll have them deliver it. I'll click on Teavana through kindleboards so Harvey can get the credit rather than facebook.

*> Teavana: Healthy, delicious Teas







*


----------



## drenee

I got the Pacific Sunrise and the Pina Colada because of you all talking about them on here.  I have my blueberry for today.  
deb


----------



## SongbirdVB

Cowgirl said:


> I was just on facebook and I got a notice from Teavana that they have free ground shipping if you order before Friday and use FACEBOOK as the coupon code. I was going to go the store to order that german rock sugar but for free I'll have them deliver it. I'll click on Teavana through kindleboards so Harvey can get the credit rather than facebook.


There goes another $50! LOL! I ended up ordering:
Japanese Wild Cherry Flavored and Scented Green Tea,
Rooibos Sweet Amore,
Pacific Sunrise,
Strawberry Kiwi Herbal Tea,
some tins to keep them in.

Now I can't wait to get them! I declined the magazine...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Sits back with her Rooibos Chocolate and reads the boards.


----------



## drenee

Describe the chocolate for me please. 
deb


----------



## SongbirdVB

Starting the day with a blend of Maracuva Passion Oolong (not footy at all!) and Peach Tranquility. Yummmmmm.


----------



## Rasputina

I love the Japanese wild cherry. Yumm


----------



## drenee

I wanted to try the Japanese Wild Cherry, but I already have so many flavors.  I need to save something for later.  

I have another question.  I made my iced tea in my new pitcher.  It has a strainer built in.  I love that.  But I was wondering if I should store what I don't drink overnight in the frig.  I thought I had heard that it might make it bitter.  I did it last night and this morning it does not taste bitter.  I'm wondering if I heard right or if I have really bad taste buds. 
deb


----------



## Rasputina

I don't store my iced tea with the leaves still in it ( except the blooming white teas that I am going to reuse the flower). I make it and pour the leftovers it in another pitcher. Black tea is the most notorious for turning bitter if you leave the leaves in IME.


----------



## drenee

I'm using Rooibos teas.  I guess I'll do that also, but it's so pretty in the new glass pitcher. 
deb


----------



## Rasputina

The glass teapot I posted is what I'm using exclusively to make iced tea now and I've noticed I don't have leftover iced tea very often. Since it makes about 4 glasses I end up brewing fresh multiple times a day now, since I'm drinking with my daughter. I don't really make iced tea for the fridge anymore. We can make a pot instantly so no need. We just enjoy the prettiness in the pitcher while it's brewing


----------



## Cowgirl

Deb...When you make your iced tea do you double the amount of tea you use like they say ...


----------



## Rasputina

I made a cup of Japanese wild cherry for lunch. 'twas yummy.


----------



## Cowgirl

I wanted my 1,000 post to be on The Tea Thread with all my tea drinking buddies. To celebrate I just brewed a pot of pistachio apple pie rooibos. Cheers!!!


----------



## frojazz

Cowgirl said:


> I wanted my 1,000 post to be on The Tea Thread with all my tea drinking buddies. To celebrate I just brewed a pot of pistachio apple pie rooibos. Cheers!!!


!!!Congratulations, Cowgirl!!!

Thank you for gracing our very own Tea Thread with your 1000th post! I'll drink (a cup of Moroccan Mint) to that!


----------



## KBoards Admin

frojazz said:


> ...
> (We sure are keeping Harvey busy, aren't we?)


Yes, you're keeping me hopping!


----------



## Rasputina

oooo now that sounds yummy cowgirl!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Well, we don't want to disappoint Teavana.

Congrats Cowgirl!!!


----------



## drenee

Cowgirl said:


> Deb...When you make your iced tea do you double the amount of tea you use like they say ...


Yes, I do double the amount. 
deb


----------



## angelad

Rasputina said:


> I made a cup of Japanese wild cherry for lunch. 'twas yummy.


Looks yum!


----------



## Rasputina

I made a pitcher of fruita bomba iced tea for lunch


----------



## Cowgirl

Rasputina said:


> I made a pitcher of fruita bomba iced tea for lunch


oooh ..that sounds good. I'm drinking Imperial Blueberry Acai with Garden Aria. It's very fruity.


----------



## 1131

I'm sitting her enjoying a early evening cup of English Breakfast thinking - How did I go through all that tea so fast? Looks like another trip to Teavana







(online) at least it will give me a chance to try the Bangkok Lemongrass and an accessory or two. The perfect tea maker seems to be calling my name. There I just heard it again, it's really soft. It's saying Brenda, Brenda I want to go home with you. How can I let ignore such a plea...


----------



## Cowgirl

If you hurry you can get the free shipping even if it's under $50. I think the coupon is good till the end of today. Coupon code is FACEBOOK

> *Teavana link







*


----------



## BTackitt

So, I had to make an emergency flight out to San Francisco, I blew a bit of $ at Lupicia while here. (Let's not discuss the fact that I left my Kindle charger at home)

As I sit here waiting for my rode to the airport I was looking at the Teavana website, and noticed a flavor under their *new teas* that I might be interested in. I would like to know if any of you have tried the Swiss Vervaine Melange Herbal Tea?











Or the Utopian Jewel Oolong tea?


----------



## Cowgirl

BT...haven't tried either of those but the Swiss Vervaine Melange Herbal sounds interesting.  Boo Hoo on leaving the charger at home.  I hope it was fully charged before you left home so you were able to get some reading in.


----------



## frojazz

I haven't tried either one, but they both have great reviews.  Utopian has malt in it, and I really don't like malt flavoring.  I'd skip that one.  But I would try the Swiss Vervaine; it looks yummy.


----------



## VictoriaP

imallbs said:


> I'm sitting her enjoying a early evening cup of English Breakfast thinking - How did I go through all that tea so fast? Looks like another trip to Teavana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (online) at least it will give me a chance to try the Bangkok Lemongrass and an accessory or two. The perfect tea maker seems to be calling my name. There I just heard it again, it's really soft. It's saying Brenda, Brenda I want to go home with you. How can I let ignore such a plea...


Don't ignore it. 

Actually, I was really anti loose tea until I got a perfect teamaker. I now have two--the small one for single servings (I use 20 ounce Starbucks mugs to drink nearly everything!) and the larger one for making iced tea. I'm actually going to pick up a second large so I can make two batches as once, which will make a full pitcher of iced tea, about a day's worth. LOL I'll probably get their Perfect Iced Tea Pitcher as well if they have it locally.


----------



## Rasputina

Is the perfect tea maker plastic?


----------



## VictoriaP

It is. For me, that's a plus as I have terrible luck with even tempered glass.


----------



## Cowgirl

I loved the plastic perfect teamaker until I got the zarafina. I still use the perfect teamaker when I just need one cup but my problem with that was forgeting about it and brewing my white teas too long. It's a no brainer with the Zarafina. I need a trip to Teavana to smell that new Swiss Vervaine. I need to smell before I buy.


----------



## frojazz

I brought my 2nd Zarafina to work today!  I finally decided that I'll keep it in the breakroom cupboard.  I have the directions with it so that if someone else wants to use it, hopefully they won't submerge the water heater.  (Keeping my fingers crossed.)  I don't have a desk; I only have a locker in the breakroom, so this was the best I could come up with.  Now I have to figure out what kinds of tea to have at work and what kinds to leave home.

I had a very yummy mug of Roobios Vanilla today.

For those with multiple Zarafinas--did you notice if your tea pots are different?  My older one has a smallish handle with a pad on the pot, but the newer one has a much larger handle.


----------



## VictoriaP

Cowgirl said:


> I loved the plastic perfect teamaker until I got the zarafina. I still use the perfect teamaker when I just need one cup but my problem with that was forgeting about it and brewing my white teas too long. It's a no brainer with the Zarafina. I need a trip to Teavana to smell that new Swiss Vervaine. I need to smell before I buy.


Luckily, all I ever brew is Rooibos or Rooibos herbal blends. You can leave them brewing forever without any bitterness. But we have set up a routine where whoever is making tea sets a timer (sometimes the iPhone, usually one in the kitchen) as a reminder that, hey, you left the tea on the counter again! LOL

Ran into Teavana tonight for a refill on my Rooibos Peach Blossom & herbal Strawberry Kiwi combo (iced). I can't believe I went through so much tea so fast! I did get their Perfect Pitcher & another 32 ounce Teamaker so I can brew a full day's iced tea in one sitting. I'll probably end up going through it even faster this way, but even with adding sugar, the calories are a LOT lower than if I were drinking cola or even juice all day long.


----------



## BTackitt

I Finally had found a Tuesday Morning store. Was all set to go to it last Thursday after class, and instead, found myself on my way to the airport. I am home now, so planning on going in today. I hope those teamakers are still on sale, as between my order from teavana and what I purchased at Lupica, I have like 12 new flavors to try as well as a few old favorites.
Note: my absolute favorite was on 50% sale at lupicia, so I bought all 11 packages they had left.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I need to find a Tuesday Morning and pick up a back up Zarafina machine. Maybe one for the home until the one we have on the wedding registry comes.

For the bag tea drinkers in our midsts. We love you dearly. We think it is great that you are drinking tea in its bagged form. I think you will be surprised at how much better the loose leaf tastes and how easy it is to make. 

I had the Earl Grey 69 from Gschwender last night. It is one of their teas that finished in the top three of the International Tea Awards. It was amazingly good. By far the best Earl Grey I have had. It was actually pretty easy on the stomach but had great flavor. I was really, really impressed. Normally I will call something yummy. This was out of this world good. And it was an Earl Grey. I have found my Earl Grey nirvana.

This morning I am drinking Rooibos with Lemon for breakfast. 

Have a wonderful day and enjoy your tea!


----------



## Cowgirl

If your Tuesday Morning doesn't have one I"m sure they could call another store to get you one. 
I have to go to the Mall today so I'm sure I'll stop by the new Teavana store there to see if there's anything new.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hmmm. I just had a pot of Ceylon Pekoe Uva Highlands. Something about it is not sitting right. I think I am going to have to try brewing it on the Oolong setting and see if I prefer it that way. It is a bit acidic, more so then the Earl Grey's I normally drink (Earl Grey 69 is a new addition but not acidic). 

I'll report back on it when I have tried it with a shorter steeping time. I can taste some goodness in it, but I think I finally found a tea that I can actually say I steeped long enough to find it too strong.


----------



## Rasputina

I had a cup of hot ginger peach black tea ( not teavana so poor Harvey doesn't go on a useless link mission LOL)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I had a cup of Camomile Blossom Tea. Nothing is better then a cup of loose leaf Camomile tea. Oh so yummy.


----------



## VictoriaP

Made my first batch of iced tea using two Perfect Teamakers & the coordinating pitcher. Definitely a lot faster using two Teamakers at once, LOL. One thing I hadn't thought about though was how much lighter the plastic pitcher is over the glass ones I've been using. Picking up a full pitcher was a lot easier! I do wonder how well it will hold up over time.

And I did get confirmation that my Rooibos Vanilla has been discontinued, and is only available on the website (not the stores) until supplies run out.  I'm trying to figure out how much of it I'll drink in a year's time since that's the maximum it should be stored.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Gschwender has Rooibos Vanilla. All is not lost.

Really folks, I love Teavana, it is a great store, but it is not the only one out there.


----------



## Rasputina

VictoriaP said:


> Don't ignore it.
> 
> Actually, I was really anti loose tea until I got a perfect teamaker. I now have two--the small one for single servings (I use 20 ounce Starbucks mugs to drink nearly everything!) and the larger one for making iced tea. I'm actually going to pick up a second large so I can make two batches as once, which will make a full pitcher of iced tea, about a day's worth. LOL I'll probably get their Perfect Iced Tea Pitcher as well if they have it locally.


You could probably just resteep the leaves to get an easy full pitcher.

I'm making a pitcher of fruta bomba iced tea.


----------



## Rasputina

ProfCrash said:


> Gschwender has Rooibos Vanilla. All is not lost.
> 
> Really folks, I love Teavana, it is a great store, but it is not the only one out there.


The main reason I'm shopping at teavana is because it's local and I don't have to order online, wait for shipping or guess if I will like the flavor. Being able to smell it, and taste it before buying is a big plus. There have been some that sounded good on paper but I didn't like.


----------



## Cowgirl

Rasputina said:


> The main reason I'm shopping at teavana is because it's local and I don't have to order online, wait for shipping or guess if I will like the flavor. Being able to smell it, and taste it before buying is a big plus. There have been some that sounded good on paper but I didn't like.


I'm the same way. I really need to smell it. I just got back from teavana and I bought some of the raspberry sangria that somebody suggested here. If you like a tarty fruity flavor (which I do) you'd love it.


----------



## Chad Winters

Last patient of the day is done.....enjoying Earl Grey Creme


----------



## VictoriaP

I'm another one who prefers to shop for tea in person, but realistically, rooibos vanilla is about as straightforward a flavor as we'll ever find. I can probably get away with ordering that one sight unseen. LOL

I've never tried resteeping. What teas does it work with?


----------



## Cowgirl

I usually like Rooibos and white teas and I always resteep.


----------



## Rasputina

I've been able to resteep all teas with success. From white to black and herbals.


----------



## BTackitt

*peeks around* ok.. DH not here, I bought a zarafina today. SHH don't tell him.. hehe


----------



## Cowgirl

BTackitt said:


> *peeks around* ok.. DH not here, I bought a zarafina today. SHH don't tell him.. hehe


Your secret is safe with us!!! You will love it.


----------



## drenee

Victoria, is that the honeybush vanilla that is not going to be available in stores?  
deb


----------



## VictoriaP

Nope, the Rooibos Vanilla is the one that's discontinued (redbush tea, rather than honeybush).  They keep offering up the Honeybush Vanilla as a substitute, so I'm sure they're planning on keeping it around.


----------



## Lynn

I stopped at a Tuesday Morning when I was up in Michigan - they did not have a Zarafina . Oh well, guess I'll just have to order it from Amazon. It will end up costing about the same once I figure in the tax and gas to get to the nearest store here.

Lynn L


----------



## frojazz

I've been able to re-steep Moroccan Mint (it actually tastes better the 2nd time), but I find that steeping it on medium or weak the first time works better than steeping it right away on strong. I've re-steeped it up to 3 times (a total of 4 brewings), and I've been satisfied with the results. Usually, though, I'm ready for a different kind before I get that far with the process. There are kinds of green tea that are a little weak for me the first time, so rebrewing those doesn't work for me.

I also like to shop at Teavana and smell what I'm getting myself into (!) before purchasing, but I ordered from Tea Gschwender and I have to say that it was a very exciting day when I opened and smelled all these teas I'd never 'met' before! Plus, they have a much larger selection compared to Teavana, and they carry so many award-winning teas. As long as you know what kinds you like (green, white, black, fruity, minty etc) and pay close attention to all of the ingredients (I avoid licorice), you can not go wrong. Plus TG sends you little packets of other kinds of tea just to try. Love it!


----------



## Rasputina

ok it's still 105 at 8 pm so too hot for tea. I'm going for a brain freeze. I made strawberry julius in the margaritaville frozen concoction maker. LOL


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I enjoy smelling and tasting myself. But I am comfortable that I know what types of teas I lean towards and will order teas that are similar. If I flavor I like is out, I'll go look other places.

Admittedly I lean towards Gschwender (which is bad for the board I know) for all the reasons frojazz listed above. If I am in the mall that has Teavana I will stop in and buy the teas I know that I like. It is not worth a 30 minute drive both ways to shop at the store. But that is me.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Have you all seen this promotion happening now at Teavana? Passing it on!
*
Create your own tea blend during Teavana's Tea Master's Challenge for a chance to win a $500 Teavana Gift Card.







*



Contest announcement: http://www.prweb.com/releases/2009/06/prweb2581964.htm


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Starting the morning with Rooibos Capetown.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Cowgirl

Harvey said:


> Have you all seen this promotion happening now at Teavana? Passing it on!
> *
> Create your own tea blend during Teavana's Tea Master's Challenge for a chance to win a $500 Teavana Gift Card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You beat me to it Harvey...I was just on their website and noticed the challenge...I have to come up with something.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I thought you had a few of your own blends?


----------



## Chad Winters

what happened to the Stinky Feet blend we had earlier. I bet that would be a winner


----------



## Cowgirl

I have a few blends I use but they aren't original...mostly from salespeople at the store.  I need something really really good.  

By the way...when I was at Teavana yesterday they had cards you fill out...just name and email address and they will send you a $10 off email to use in their store...I also think you can use it on-line but not 100% sure on that.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Coolness


----------



## Rasputina

Well I just got back from dropping my daughter off at the airport. She is flying back east to visit her boyfriend and will be gone for a week. I don't think the hubby and I have been home alone for a while week since she was born, I don't know what to do with myself. Usually she and I share pots of tea. I already miss her.


----------



## Cowgirl

Rasputina said:


> Well I just got back from dropping my daughter off at the airport. She is flying back east to visit her boyfriend and will be gone for a week. I don't think the hubby and I have been home alone for a while week since she was born, I don't know what to do with myself. Usually she and I share pots of tea. I already miss her.


Awe...I know the feeling. My daughter is my best friend. I'm in AZ and she's in ST. Louis. It's hard...put some brandy in that tea!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My Mom said the hardest day she had was when I drove out of the driveway on my way to graduate school. She said it was the only time she cried when one of the kids left the house. There is a Mother- Daughter bond that is just really special. 

Make yourself a pot of tea and smile at all the pots you have shared with her.

The weird thing is, my Dad is the one who loves tea, not my Mom. Although Mom and I do go out for tea when I visit because it is something that we like doing together.


----------



## Rasputina

Thanks cowgirl and profcrash 

I decided to make the most of the empty house and went for a morning skinny dip and made a cup of honey apricot red tea.


----------



## Aravis60

ProfCrash said:


> The weird thing is, my Dad is the one who loves tea, not my Mom. Although Mom and I do go out for tea when I visit because it is something that we like doing together.


My mom likes hot tea but can't stand iced and my dad likes iced tea but can't stand hot. I wonder if there are very many people who feel that way.  I like it all.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I don't like ice tea. I like my tea hot.



Rasputina said:


> Thanks cowgirl and profcrash
> 
> I decided to make the most of the empty house and went for a morning skinny dip and made a cup of honey apricot red tea.


That sounds like a great solution. 

I have to admit to missing my Mom a fair amount. I wish they were closer to me but my life has taken me across the country from them. It sucks but I do see my Parents at least three times a year.


----------



## Cowgirl

The hardest day I had was when I dropped my daughter off for her freshman year at college.  When I went to leave we were standing outside by my car and I thought how can I say goodby... and then the heavens opened up and it started raining so hard that there was no time to linger on a long goodby. I cryed all the way home.  Little did I know my daughter would come home every weekend (3 hour drive each way) so I cried for nothing!


----------



## Rasputina

aww cowgirl I can relate to that. I don't think it's totally hit me yet, right now it's almost like any other day that she slept in and I'm just doing my own thing.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My poor parents. I went to college a good 6 hour drive from my parents (about 3 hours total travel time if they flew). Then I moved to a 6 hour plane flight. They raised us on the East Coast and moved to the West Coast when I was in high school. Now three of the four of us live East of the Mississippi. We all know that it is not ideal but only one of us likes So Cal and we all are more comfortable on the East Coast.


----------



## VictoriaP

Now see, my family were coffee drinkers.  They started giving me weak Lipton with lots of sugar & milk at a really young age so I wouldn't bug them for coffee in restaurants.  LOL

I love coffee too (finally got that somewhere in my teens), but seriously, 38 years later, i'm still drinking every cup of tea I can get my hands on!

Now DH's parents are both tea drinkers.  Nothing too fancy for either of them, but she drinks a flavored black iced tea all day & he likes a black vanilla caramel blend hot.  We've finally graduated them this year to an electric kettle after years of the ancient whistling kettle on the stove.  Next up, loose tea! After that, maybe a Zarafina......

We're half a country away from his family and a whole country away from mine, and the constant debate is on where & when to move.  We'll end up closer to his at some point, I'm sure.

And Rasputina, that sounds like a terrific morning to me.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

http://www.teamerchants.com/buy/1/1/96/Caramel/916.aspx This is a caramel tea that I drink. It is really good and pretty cheap. $4.90 for 1.76 ounces. That will make about 20 cups of tea.

I did not see a similar tea at Teavana.


----------



## Rasputina

I grew up drinking iced tea, the typical southern sweet tea although for years I drank it unsweetened. Lately I like it a little sweetened sometimes.


----------



## Cowgirl

I drink my tea unsweetened but I did just order some of that rock cane sugar from teavana just to try it.


----------



## Rasputina

Let me know how you like the rock cane sugar. I've had it before but not teavanas. I usually just make simple syrup and keep it in a canning jar in the fridge, or I use torani brand when I want flavored.

I talked to my daughter she arrived at her destination safely, although apparently she almost missed her connecting flight and they had to call her to the gate over the announcement thing. oops.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Quick update: as I mentioned before, Teavana has agreed to sponsor this thread, and occasionally we'll be adding banner images in this thread featuring their products and specials. 

Will try to keep it nondisruptive - i.e. fairly subtle graphics, and not appearing more than once in fifteen posts. The ads will change over time as they introduce new specials and events that may be of interest to readers of this thread. 

Let me know if you have any concerns. They have been very nice people to work with, and they do seem to think they have found some kindred spirits with the participants of this thread!


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Harvey.  I love Teavana.  I used to get up in the morning thinking about my K and the KBs.  I still think about those things, but while I'm having a cup of Teavana tea.  They seem like a very good company, and I'm glad they've decided to hang out at KB. 
deb


----------



## PJP

I just placed my first Teavana order . I hope they ship fast, I'm very anxious to give them a try .
I also decided I'm going to treat myself to a Zarafina . Is Amazon the best place to order ?
PJP


----------



## Sienna_98

PJP-

If you have a Tuesday Morning nearby, they were selling the Zarafina for $39.  It's been a while now though, so I'd suggest a call first to see if they have any before driving over.  Otherwise, Amazon seems to have the best price.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

PJP: Listen to Sienna_98. Tuesday Morning will save you a few more bucks and you don't have to wait for it to ship to you.

I am kicking off my morning with Rooibos Ginger. A nice compliment to my oatmeal and yogurt smoothie. 

Cowgirl: Have you developed any brilliant tea combos?


----------



## BTackitt

The Tuesday Morning where I just bought mine had about 30 sitting on the endcap. Personally, I don't see much of a difference between using it and my french press yet.. but I will keep trying different teas in it.. I think a rooibos just may not be easy to screw up.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The Zarafina makes a large difference when brewing Oolongs, Darjeelings, White, and Green teas. Anything that you steep in boiling water for 4-5 minutes will taste about the same using most methods. The Zarafina makes a better pot for slightly more delicate teas. Ones that steep for a shorter period of time and with a lower temperature of water. It maintains the temperature throughout the steeping process and helps move the water through the leaves more efficently. So you get more of the natural oils and flavors out of the tea. 

Yes I am a geek. Why do you ask?


----------



## Cowgirl

Crash is right...You cant' screw up a Rooibos.  I'm still working on my "brilliant tea combo".  
Harvey...I love seeing the pictures of the tea I love so no problem here.
On a side note....yesterday while at Target I bought a bodum travel press in an insulated cup (only 9.99).  Since you can't over steep the Rooibos I used it with some raspberry sangria and it turned out great.  I was looking for something that was small and  could take with me on a very long plane trip. I think this is perfect and the tea tasted great.  So glad I don't have to take the bag tea now.


----------



## PJP

No Tuesday Morning close to me so it looks like Amazon is the way to go . I can't wait to give it a try with some of my new teas . This is a really wonderful board but oh so bad for my wallet . 
PJP


----------



## Cowgirl

Tell me about it...I have 3 zarafina's (1 one the counter, 1 spare and 1 at my daughter's) and currently 13 different teavana flavors sitting on my self.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have one Zarafina (my second one broke a while back), two perfect tea makers, two basket infusers, three tea mugs used for backpacking/camping, and 32 loose leaf teas at the office. Three are Teavana, 27 are Gschwender, and two are gifts that I never drink because I don't like them. I am not sure how many teas I have at home that are different then the teas at the office.

Granted, I had all of that before coming to this board.


----------



## Cowgirl

I got all mine as a result of this board...I also have 2 perfect teamakers and that bodum travel press.  I blame, I mean thank Crash for all of it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

(evil laugh)

Now if only I got a percentage of the profits.....


----------



## Cowgirl

ProfCrash said:


> (evil laugh)
> 
> Now if only I got a percentage of the profits.....


Maybe you need to start your own Tea Blog.


----------



## Chad Winters

I bought two Perfect Teamakers....so I can't bring my self to buy the Zarafina too.


----------



## Cowgirl

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I bought two Perfect Teamakers....so I can't bring my self to buy the Zarafina too.


oh but you should!


----------



## Chad Winters

but whywould you use both?
wouldn't you just not use the perfect teamakers anymore?


----------



## Rasputina

I think the zarafina is the perfect tea maker LOL


----------



## SongbirdVB

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I bought two Perfect Teamakers....so I can't bring my self to buy the Zarafina too.


I bought three perfect tea makers (2-16 oz and 1-32 oz). That did not stop me from buying three Zarafinas, and I'm considering a fourth! Just in case one breaks...


----------



## Chad Winters

You are apparently NOT married to my wife.....she would kill me!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

If your wife drinks tea, she will understand. If not, buy her something that she likes at the same time as you buy your Zarafina.

A bit more seriously, if you drink mainly black teas and herbal teas the Zarafina is not that different then the Perfect Tea maker. If you drink any other type of tea then the Zarafina is nice to have. If you don't have one, you just need to let boiling water cool enough before steeping the tea. It takes a few minutes longer but you will end up with a similar product.

I am awful about letting the water cool so the Zarafina worked well for me. And I bought mine when they were in the $100 price range.


----------



## Chad Winters

I have a thermometer I use for green tea. I'm not sure how much cooling off during steeping is a problem in the Perfect Teamakers


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I have a thermometer I use for green tea. I'm not sure how much cooling off during steeping is a problem in the Perfect Teamakers


My guess is that it is not much of a problem. Most green teas steep for two minutes. I doubt that the water cools that much. Blacks and Herbals tend to steep for five minutes or so which makes me think that cooling off might be problematic but I doubt it. I think the temperature at the start of the steeping is more important. Too hot and you cook the tea in a way that effects the oils and flavor.

OK, so that is my educated guess.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I have a thermometer I use for green tea. I'm not sure how much cooling off during steeping is a problem in the Perfect Teamakers


I used a thermometer too. And a timer. And the Zarafina makes 1-bazillion-times better tea than I did with my perfect tea maker and gadgets. Incomparable, really.

And LOL on me obviously not being married to your wife!


----------



## Cowgirl

Sometimes when I just want one cup I use the perfect teamaker...especially if it's for rooibos or herbal.  You can't oversteep those.  I didn't think it did a good job on the white teas.  I had the perfect teamaker first.  I wish I had bought the Zaraina first.


----------



## Chad Winters

SongbirdVB said:


> And LOL on me obviously not being married to your wife!


I'm perceptive that way....


----------



## BTackitt

I have a green/herbal I may try in the AM.. test day, maybe it will help right? brain power and all that.


----------



## MonaSW

SongbirdVB said:


> I used a thermometer too. And a timer. And the Zarafina makes 1-bazillion-times better tea than I did with my perfect tea maker and gadgets. Incomparable, really.


That's why I love it - I could never make white tea that was drinkable until I started making it in my Zarafina.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

White tea is so delicate that I can see why a tea machine is needed.


----------



## Cowgirl

And...the white tea costs a lot more so you don't want to ruin it!


----------



## Rasputina

cowgirl did you try that rock sugar yet? Wondering how you like it.


----------



## Cowgirl

It hasn't arrived yet...I'm hoping today.  I ordered it during the free shipping deal and I think it's on the slow boat from China!


----------



## Rasputina

LOL ok sorry for some reason I thought you had it in hand already.


----------



## Magpie

Now I want a  Zarafina . *sigh*


----------



## Cowgirl

Magpie said:


> Now I want a Zarafina . *sigh*


Hop over to Tuesday Morning and see if they have any left...only $39!!!!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Cowgirl said:


> Hop over to Tuesday Morning and see if they have any left...only $39!!!!!


That's a good price! (They are $41.95 on Amazon.)


----------



## Cowgirl

$41.95 isn't bad either.  I bought my first 2 from Amazon and they were 49.00.  I'm still thinking they must be coming out with a new model because these were originally $149.00.


----------



## Rasputina

yeah, I won't be complaining about the price I bought mine last year when they were on sale for 100 LOL


----------



## Cowgirl

Actually if the Zarafina is 41.95 on Amazon now and there's no tax and free shipping...it would be cheaper to go through Amazon and Harvey would get the sale through this board....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Cowgirl said:


> $41.95 isn't bad either. I bought my first 2 from Amazon and they were 49.00. I'm still thinking they must be coming out with a new model because these were originally $149.00.


You might be right about the new model... the Amazon page is currently showing it as only 3 left in stock.


----------



## Lynn

I just ordered a Zarafina from Amazon and some teas from Teavana, now must wait for them to arrive. So I will be on tea watch at the end of next week  I wish there was a Teavana store closer to me, would like to smell the teas.

Lynn L


----------



## Cowgirl

Smelling the tea is the best part of going to Teavana!!!


----------



## Cowgirl

Harvey said:


> You might be right about the new model... the Amazon page is currently showing it as only 3 left in stock.


If there are only 3 left somebody needs to help Harvey out here and buy them. The price is amazing....You'll love the Zarafina and you'll help out the boards...


----------



## MonaSW

There is a really cool Zarafina demo here: http://www.zarafina.com/Demo.aspx I'm having  brewed in my . It's one of my all time favorite teas.


----------



## frojazz

Cowgirl said:


> Smelling the tea is the best part of going to Teavana!!!


I also like to try the tea blends they have brewed. 

Be careful if you look at the teapots, especially the cast iron ones. I was looking (and of course, holding) one once and almost dropped it when I saw the price tag. It was something like $300. I'm glad that their tea is affordable!


----------



## Cowgirl

Ok...I just submitted a blend for the Teavana challenge. Now I need some votes but it isn't easy to vote unless you know the name and then you have to go through all the others to find it. Anyway....if you can figure out how to vote...mine is

KOKOMO KANDY BAR
1.5 tsp of Pacific Sunrise Rooibos and 1.5 tsp of Aztec Fire with .5 tsp of German Rock Sugar.

It tastes like mounds bar with way fewer calories.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Sounds great!


----------



## Rasputina

That sounds yummy cowgirl.

I'm having a cup of bing cherry vanilla black tea ( not teavana) and a cranberry orange scone.


----------



## frojazz

Komono Kandy Bar was on page 13 when I went to vote for it.


----------



## Cowgirl

Thanks Frojazz...now you need to try it!


----------



## Aravis60

Thanks for the link, frojazz. I tried to find it earlier and gave up, but thanks to the link, I was finally able to vote for your blend, cowgirl.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Maybe Harvey can make a board announcement


----------



## MamaProfCrash

You probably want to put in a water temp and steeping time for folks. When do they add the sugar. The more complete the recipe the better chance you will have.


----------



## VictoriaP

Rasputina said:


> That sounds yummy cowgirl.
> 
> I'm having a cup of bing cherry vanilla black tea ( not teavana) and a cranberry orange scone.


Where's the cherry vanilla from? I fell in love with one as a girl, but it was one of those privately made sold at a crafts fair kind of things, and I've never found another one to replace it.


----------



## Rasputina

It's from Republic of Tea, I have the loose tea version I got on their website, not sure if it's available in stores. ok I checked their site and it looks like they changed the name to Jerry Cherry and only have the tea bags available, it's a limited edition I guess. http://www.republicoftea.com/templates/detail.asp?navID=2215


----------



## BTackitt

Gonna have to get crackin on those votes.. I was vote #8 for Kokomo, and I saw one on another page that was over 30 votes.


----------



## 1131

KOKOMO KANDY BAR is now up to 10 votes.  Anything that tastes like a mounds bar gets my vote.  I had to add the ingredients to my shopping cart so I'll be giving it a try soon.  I had to shop twice, the 1st time I forgot to go through the links here (shrug).  At lest I remembered what was in my cart.  Right now I'm enjoying a nice glass of iced Earl Grey.


----------



## Cowgirl

Thanks for the votes.  I tried to go back to add brewing times etc. but it wouldn't let me.  Crash...I need a manager!


----------



## Dankinia

I swear this whole forum is full of enablers.  

That being said, I went to Teavana today and spent way too much money.  I am rather new to the world of tea, and this was my first time buying loose tea.  My usual tea is the Blackberry Sage from the Republic of tea.  I stopped in to the store because I wanted to smell and sample before I purchased.  I walked away with a 16oz Perfect Teamaker,  some Jasmine Dragon Pearls Green Tea, Utopian Jewel Oolong Tea, and Rooibos Tropica.  I am going to make a cup of the Oolong in the morning to give it a try.  My plan is to be able to take the Perfect Teamaker to work each day and use it to make tea to drink instead of all the soda I have been going through.  


Enablers everyone of you


----------



## Cowgirl

I was drinking way too much diet coke which is why I gave the loose teas a try.  I gave up the diet coke at home and now only drink  tea mostly white, herbal and rooibos since it doesn't have caffeine (or very little).  Now I only drink soda when I'm out to lunch or dinner.
When I walk into a Teavana store I know I'm going to spend too much.


----------



## Anju 

Yesterday I went to the big city looking for a rice cooker, definitely difficult, but while in the various stores looked at tea brewer/makers - only one I could find was like a mini-Mr. Coffee - yuck!  There is another store I want to go to some day and may just find what I want.  It's like a Williams Somona kitchen everything. Have not ordered any tea yet, been putting it off, but will get there since they are in Mexico as well, and will definitely go through Harvey's link that is somewhere in this thread.


----------



## Cowgirl

Harvey's link is on page 16.  By word association I'll try to remember Sweet 16!


----------



## Anju 

Thanks Cowgirl - good word association - Sweet 16 for this thread, for kindleboards, for - - - - -


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Dankinia said:


> I swear this whole forum is full of enablers.
> 
> That being said, I went to Teavana today and spent way too much money. I am rather new to the world of tea, and this was my first time buying loose tea. My usual tea is the Blackberry Sage from the Republic of tea. I stopped in to the store because I wanted to smell and sample before I purchased. I walked away with a 16oz Perfect Teamaker, some Jasmine Dragon Pearls Green Tea, Utopian Jewel Oolong Tea, and Rooibos Tropica. I am going to make a cup of the Oolong in the morning to give it a try. My plan is to be able to take the Perfect Teamaker to work each day and use it to make tea to drink instead of all the soda I have been going through.
> 
> Enablers everyone of you


Welcome to the club.


----------



## Andra

You guys are helping me kick my Diet Coke problem as well. I have the Keurig so I can get hot water any time I want to brew with a tea bag. I'm actually starting to drink iced tea also.
I have a Zarafina and am playing with some loose teas. They are hard to find locally - even the World Market carries more Republic of Tea bags than loose teas. But the World Market has different choices in bulk teas so I can experiment.
My two current favorites are the ROT Pink Lady Apple Green and Twinings Unwind Herbal Tea, Honeybush, Mandarin & Orange. Both are good hot and iced.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Andra said:


> You guys are helping me kick my Diet Coke problem as well. I have the Keurig so I can get hot water any time I want to brew with a tea bag. I'm actually starting to drink iced tea also.
> I have a Zarafina and am playing with some loose teas. They are hard to find locally - even the World Market carries more Republic of Tea bags than loose teas. But the World Market has different choices in bulk teas so I can experiment.
> My two current favorites are the ROT Pink Lady Apple Green and Twinings Unwind Herbal Tea, Honeybush, Mandarin & Orange. Both are good hot and iced.


If you know the flavors that you like from Republic of Tea you should be able to safely order loose leaf on line from Teavana or any other store.


----------



## MonaSW

Yea, I have mostly kicked the soda habit myself. Now I only have something special like Cock 'N Bull Ginger Beer  or Canfield's Diet Chocolate Fudge Soda . Both are fairly hard to find, and I treat them as a special occasion treats.


----------



## Cowgirl

Kicking diet coke was hard but switching to the tea made it a whole lot easier.    I have to say I've never heard of Chocolate Fudge Soda and I hope I never find it.  That one sounds like trouble.


----------



## MonaSW

Diet Chocolate Fudge Soda is pretty much an acquired taste. A lot of people don't like it when they first try it - partly perhaps because it is a light delicate chocolate flavor. So it probably wouldn't be to your taste. I do have a couple of Teavana teas in my basket, they have some intriguing sounding Rooibos ones.


----------



## Cowgirl

Diet Choclate Fudge Soda sounds a little Aztec Fire Tea from Teavana....just subtlety chocolate...


----------



## Rasputina

I haven't had much tea that last couple days. But I have a pot of chili on the stove and I made some fruita bomba.


----------



## Aravis60

I just made a pot of flowering tea. I think it is the kind called Fairy Lily.


----------



## harfner

Mmmmmm . . . tea . . . 

But I like mine caffeinated and it's too late to have any now.


----------



## SongbirdVB

It's so NICE to be back with my friends on the tea thread, no one else really understands me!  LOL!  DH and I were at the lake with some of his family this past weekend and I am the only tea drinker in the bunch.  If only my DD had been able to get there, she gets it...

I'm starting today with some Strawberry White tea from TG. Mmmmmm.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am starting with my Rooibos Capetown. Yummy goodness to go with my oatmeal.


----------



## harfner

I've always wanted to try that.



Aravis60 said:


> I just made a pot of flowering tea. I think it is the kind called Fairy Lily.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Hmmmm... my tea is a tad bitter.  NOT a good way to start the day!  I'm going to reinfuse it and see if it's better the second time around.  If not I'll be switching to Rooibos Kuruman for the rest of the day since that's ALWAYS a treat!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am onto a cup of Sencha. Ah tea, how I love you so....


----------



## Cowgirl

I just brewed a pot o' Pistachio Apple Pie...way less calories than the real thing but very very yummy.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am on to a pot of Arabian Night.


----------



## Cowgirl

ProfCrash said:


> I am on to a pot of Arabian Night.


You're 3 hours ahead of me!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheheh It is a great tea, a nice black green blend with sunflower, jasmine, and rose blossoms. It looks pretty in the tin, smells great, and tastes wonderful. All in all a great tea experience.

I tend to find I drink more tea on Monday then any other day of the week.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Holy cow, Crash!  You must be thirsty today.  I'm just now reinfusing my Strawberry White for my second pot (if 16 ounces can be called a "pot") of the day.  I'm at least one pot behind my usual intake.


----------



## Cowgirl

16 oz sounds like a pot to me.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

16 ounces is my normal pot size. 

Monday and Tuesday night I play soccer so I try and drink more water and tea to make sure that I am well hydrated. And the tea helps me get through the first couple of days at work. I will have an occasional pot on the weekends but I am normally out playing softball or hanging out with friends or hanging out in the hot tub. This leads to more beer consumption then tea which leaves me hankering for tea on Monday.

Did I mention that I like tea?


----------



## Cowgirl

Crash...I would have pictured you as a wine vs. beer person.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> Did I mention that I like tea?


I do believe it's come up once or twice.

The second infusion of my Strawberry White tea is still pretty strong, even on the medium setting. Maybe I got carried away and used too much tea... I'm going for a third infusion!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I drink wine occasionally but I love my beer. I drink a fair number of micro brews. My favorite are Dog Fish Head and Bell's. Dog Fish Head most people have heard of. Bell's is a small micro brew in Michigan. I drank a decent amount of their beer in grad school and was thrilled to find it some of the specialty groceries in Virginia. (shrugs)

I am on a pot of Orange Blossom Oolong.


----------



## Cowgirl

Songbird...you inspired me to make my second pot of the day Strawberry Parasio white tea.


----------



## Guest

I don't really find "Tea Topics" to be interesting. However, I like "Iced Tea".


----------



## SongbirdVB

Cowgirl said:


> Songbird...you inspired me to make my second pot of the day Strawberry Parasio white tea.


YAY! I love to inspire people! Is that a Teavana tea?



Cash Pawley said:


> I don't really find "Tea Topics" to be interesting. However, I like "Iced Tea".


I like Iced Tea as well, brewed or instant. I almost always have a pitcher of Crystal Light Green Tea with Raspberry in the fridge.


----------



## Cowgirl

Yes...Strawberry Parasio is a teavana tea. If you like strawberries you'll love this tea.


----------



## SongbirdVB

I'll have to add that to the list.  Once I finish up some of the pounds of tea I currently have...  oops!  LOL!


----------



## Cowgirl

I'm fickle...I only buy 2 or 4 oz at a time. Even of my favorites. But If I were going to buy a pound of one it would have to be Strawberry Parasio.


----------



## BTackitt

I used my Zarafina to make a black tea yesterday. OMG.. I will never make it on *STRONG* setting again! It was black and bitter. I threw that pot out and made a new one on mild, and for me, it was perfect. On the mild settng I could taste the peach that I was supposed to.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheheheh I make all of mine on strong and  bagged so that it is as strong as possible. Isn't it great to have a machine that makes tea at each of our individual settings?

I am starting the morning with Rooibos Capetown.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

And I am onto a pot of Earl Grey Imperior. A good tea but one that will be replaced by Earl Grey 69 when I finish my supply of Imperior. Who knew there were so many Earl Greys.

And a random Kindle story here. At Thanksgiving I showed my Aunt and Uncle my K1. My Uncle loved it and said it would be great for their month long cruise in October of this year. The K1's were on back order. When the K2 was announced, and K1 users got to move to the front of the line, I called family and let them know I could order them one and they would receive it in the first wave of deliveries. My Uncle and SIL wanted one. 

I saw my Uncle at my engagement party and he is loving his Kindle. My Brother bought his own Kindle a week after my SIL got hers. Three months latter I am back in Cali celebrating my wedding shower, my cousins 30th birthday, and my Aunt and Uncle's 50th wedding anniversary. The wedding anniversary was thrown by my three cousins. My cousin comes to hang out for the Fourth of July and tells me that my Uncle had gotten the three kids Kindles as thank you gifts. 

My cousin is clumsy and hard on electronics. Hers is not leaving her apartment until she gets a cover. My eldest cousin had no idea what a Kindle was but his wife did. She took ownership as soon as it arrived. My third cousin seems to be very happy with his.

The moral of this story, I don't just enable tea purchases, I enable Kindle purchases as well. And covers.


----------



## KBoards Admin

ProfCrash said:


> ...
> The moral of this story, I don't just enable tea purchases, I enable Kindle purchases as well. And covers.


You are a powerful force for good in this world, ProfCrash! Keep it up.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

If by good you mean getting people to spend more money and not save it, sure, I'll buy that. 

Harvey do you drink tea? And when will we see a Teavana ad or link up with the Affiliates?


----------



## Cowgirl

ProfCrash said:


> If by good you mean getting people to spend more money and not save it, sure, I'll buy that.
> 
> Harvey do you drink tea? And when will we see a Teavana ad or link up with the Affiliates?


An Ad would be great to click on...Right now everybody here knows it's on page Sweet 16 of our little thread!
Pacific Sunrise Rooibos is my flavor of the morning.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I just brewed a batch of Bossa Nova. Oolong with Vanilla. One of my all time favorites.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Cowgirl said:


> I'm fickle...I only buy 2 or 4 oz at a time. Even of my favorites. But If I were going to buy a pound of one it would have to be Strawberry Parasio.


The pounds I have ARE 2 or 4 ounce packages of numerous teas! LOL! I tend to overshop...

Today I'm having Japanese Wild Cherry. YUMMY!! It smells like Cherry Nibs and I totally love that candy.

Mmmmmm on the Bossa Nova, Crash. I had some of that last weekend.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I know the over shopping. I spent $250 on tea the last time I resupplied. (sigh) Good thing I only resupply when I get down to 12 teas. It takes a while to get that low.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Cash Pawley said:


> I don't really find "Tea Topics" to be interesting. However, I like "Iced Tea".


If you don't find tea topics interesting why are you posting here? Perhaps as a way of spamming your book by getting your signature in as many topics as possible?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

> If you don't find tea topics interesting why are you posting here? Perhaps as a way of spamming your book by getting your signature in as many topics as possible?


This comment is out of line. Authors are encouraged to post throughout the boards, as are all our members. There are other examples of posts in this thread and others where people just pop in to say "hi". Cash's post violates no forum rules. Courtesy, everyone.


----------



## Rasputina

Yeah! My daughter is home! Off to make her some tea now.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Rasputina said:


> Yeah! My daughter is home! Off to make her some tea now.


Awesome. What type of tea are you making?


----------



## Cowgirl

Songbird...I thought you had a pound of one tea.  If I add up all the tea I have in the 2 and 4 oz sizes...I have about 2 pounds.  Trying to make a decision on what flavor to make is the fun part.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Someone bought a pound of tea once by accident. I remember them posting about it on the board and a bunch of us pointing out that we normally bought a few ounces. I think we suggested putting it in a freezer bag for storage purposes and using it over time. 

I am on to a pot of Genmaicha right now. I have an outdoor game to hydrate for.


----------



## Cowgirl

Crash...head on over to the Prayer Request thread and we'll pray that you win your game.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL I think that God has better things to do then worry about my team winning or losing. (grins) I'll just work on hydrating. We don't have any female subs tonight so I know that the more I drink now, the better off I am. Plus, it gives me a good reason to drink more tea.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Cowgirl, I haven't found a tea I love enough to buy a pound of yet!  Probably never will... I enjoy experimenting with other flavors too much.

I'm brewing my third infusion of this morning's Japanese Wild Cherry.  I've discovered that the "medium" setting on the Zarafina is perfect for most of my teas, so I brew twice on "medium" then "strong" for a third infusion.  Works for some teas, not so much for others.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Maybe that is my problem with second infusions. I brew on the strongest setting so more of the oils are probably taken out of the tea then when you brew on a medium setting.


----------



## SongbirdVB

That could be it.  I don't mind drinking a pot that's a little weaker, it helps me justify the cost of the tea!


----------



## Rasputina

ProfCrash said:


> Awesome. What type of tea are you making?


I let her pick and she choose pina colada LOL

Which is the one I bought a pound of recently.


----------



## Cowgirl

ProfCrash said:


> Maybe that is my problem with second infusions. I brew on the strongest setting so more of the oils are probably taken out of the tea then when you brew on a medium setting.


I brew on Medium and second infusion on strong. I never do a third infusion...not sure how that would be. I usually brew the whites and rooibos teas.


----------



## Rasputina

I've concluded that pina colada isn't ideal for a rebrew. It just came out weak.


----------



## Cowgirl

Rasputina said:


> I've concluded that pina colada isn't ideal for a rebrew. It just came out weak.


Good to know because I just got my Tevana order and Pina Colada was in there. I tried the German Rock sugar and a little goes a long way with me...I'm talking about 3 or 4 of the crystals. I don't like sweet tea but sometimes a few of the teas need just a little something. I think it's perfect for that.

Teavana: Healthy, delicious Teas


----------



## Rasputina

Thanks cowgirl, I know what you mean. I don't like my tea really sweet but sometimes a little something is needed. For some teas a little sweetener brings out the flavor more. I've been wanting to try Teavanas rock sugar I think I'll pick some up when I go refill my fruita bomba.


----------



## Lynn

My Zarafina has shipped and my first order from teavana, but neither will be here until the 14th . It is going to be a long week.

Lynn L


----------



## Cowgirl

Lynn said:


> My Zarafina has shipped and my first order from teavana, but neither will be here until the 14th . It is going to be a long week.
> 
> Lynn L


Yeah!!! We got another one! What teas did you order?


----------



## Lynn

Here is what I ordered to start:

Teavana Japanese Wild Cherry Loose Leaf Green Tea 
Teavana MateVana Herbal Tea 
Teavana Earl Grey Crème Black Tea 
Teavana Almond Biscotti Black Tea 
Teavana English Breakfast Black Tea 
Teavana Rooibos Sweet Amore Tea 
Teavana Bangkok Lemongrass Rooibos Tea
Teavana Orange Rooibos Tea
Teavana White Ayurvedic Chai Tea 
Teavana Rooibos Chai Tea 
Teavana Cacao Mint Black Tea 
Teavana Raspberry Sangria Herbal Tea

Hopefully I will like most of them, but I can always order more when I figure out what flavors I like best.

Lynn L


----------



## Cowgirl

Lynn...The only one I have on your list is the Raspberry Sangria.  I steeped a pot of that yesterday.  I will definitely order that one again.


----------



## Lynn

Cowgirl- I think I ordered it because I saw it mentioned here. I know there are others I thought sounded good but didn't want to read throught the whole thread again, should have made notes!

Lynn L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Lynn said:


> My Zarafina has shipped and my first order from teavana, but neither will be here until the 14th . It is going to be a long week.
> 
> Lynn L


What tea did you order?


----------



## KBoards Admin

ProfCrash said:


> If by good you mean getting people to spend more money and not save it, sure, I'll buy that.
> 
> Harvey do you drink tea? And when will we see a Teavana ad or link up with the Affiliates?


Growing up in British Columbia I was probably exposed to more tea-drinking than in other places. My Grandma (born in England) would make loose-leaf tea, and we would always add milk or cream. I've since heard that this negates the health benefits of tea - - anybody know about that?

My mom and dad were more coffee drinkers - both of them being teachers and carrying on the age-old teaching tradition of drinking very bad staffroom coffee. I am now more of a coffee drinker, with Americanos being my drink of choice.

But I must admit you all are inspiring me to get back into some tea-drinking. I was talking up the Zarafina teamaker with my wife this weekend. So far she is rolling her eyes and telling me I spend way too much time with you all.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Cowgirl said:


> An Ad would be great to click on...Right now everybody here knows it's on page Sweet 16 of our little thread!
> Pacific Sunrise Rooibos is my flavor of the morning.


Note: it is also in the first post on Page 1 of this thread, which might be easier to get to.

I'm not sure about adding the Teavana link to the main header, but one thing I could also do is add our Teavana link to the top post of every page of this thread. (This, however, would only have it appear at the top for people who stick to the forum default - of having posts appear in chronological order, and with the default of 25 posts per page.)

Would there be interest in having that? Let me know and I can go about adding that!


----------



## PJP

My Zarafina shipped too and it will be here on the 10th . I'm so excited and can't wait to try it out . I also just went to Teavana for the first time. I picked up some lovely teas and have a list of quite a few more I'm going to try.
PJP


----------



## Rasputina

Now that I know the link is in the OP I'm fine with it just being there, it's easy to find that way.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Harvey said:


> Growing up in British Columbia I was probably exposed to more tea-drinking than in other places. My Grandma (born in England) would make loose-leaf tea, and we would always add milk or cream. I've since heard that this negates the health benefits of tea - - anybody know about that?
> 
> My mom and dad were more coffee drinkers - both of them being teachers and carrying on the age-old teaching tradition of drinking very bad staffroom coffee. I am now more of a coffee drinker, with Americanos being my drink of choice.
> 
> But I must admit you all are inspiring me to get back into some tea-drinking. I was talking up the Zarafina teamaker with my wife this weekend. So far she is rolling her eyes and telling me I spend way too much time with you all.


Milk blocks the absorption of the antioxidants found in tea. So you want to try and drink a couple of 6 ounces glasses without milk each day to get the health benefits.

heheheheh Hey, our enabling is a good thing. Right? Right?


----------



## Cowgirl

Harvey..I like the idea of putting the link on the top of each page.  We all now know it's on the first and 16th page but if new people are clicking on this thread they won't know that. IMO


----------



## KBoards Admin

ProfCrash said:


> Milk blocks the absorption of the antioxidants found in tea. So you want to try and drink a couple of 6 ounces glasses without milk each day to get the health benefits.


Ah, thanks for that info.



> heheheheh Hey, our enabling is a good thing. Right? Right?


^ Now I know how it feels to be on the receiving end of some serious enabling!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Cowgirl said:


> Harvey..I like the idea of putting the link on the top of each page. We all now know it's on the first and 16th page but if new people are clicking on this thread they won't know that. IMO


Okay, I'll make a point of adding the link to the top of each page... going forward, at least. Thanks!


----------



## Cowgirl

Thanks Harvey!


----------



## 1131

After a not so great day, I'm enjoying a nice cup of Lemon Green Flavored Green Tea before I go to bed.  Ahh, that makes it all better.


----------



## SongbirdVB

G'morning y'all!  This morning I broke open my Rooibos Sweet Amore and it's brewing as I type.  It smells pretty good, I just hope it's not TOO cinnamony.

Not all of my teas get infused three times, some of them don't reinfuse the second time worth a darn.  It occurs to me that the whites are okay with a second infusion but too weak for a third.  Maybe the greens and oolongs are the only ones I infuse three times.  I'll have to start keeping notes...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am waking up to Rooibos Ginger. It has a nice kick to it. I need that kick on a Wednesday.

SongbirvVB: That makes sense. Whites are pretty delicate. Oolongs and Greens are more robust. I brew my tea on the strongest level in my Zarafina so I don't think any of my tea tastes good on a  rebrew.

Harvey, just give in. Tea is the most healthy thing that is enabled on this board. It is something that you could enjoy with your wife. It is yummy, good for you, and goes well with scones. What more could a person ask for?


----------



## Dankinia

So I am starting off my day with Jasmine Dragon Pearls green tea.  My morning cup at home was hot, and I am now enjoying a cup of it iced while at work.  It is pretty good and did not require the addition of sugar.


----------



## Cowgirl

Teavana's Jasmine Dragon Pearls green tea is a good one. I'm usually not a green tea fan but this is an exception.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Jasmine Dragon Pearls are wonderful. I have had a cup of Anna's (Black with raspberries) and am now onto a cup of Asatsuyu (green with peony and sunflowers).

Dankinia: Are there tes that you use milk or sugar with? I don't add anything to my tea. And welcome to the thread!


----------



## drenee

I am having an iced cup of Raspberry Sangria with Ginseng Vitality and Honeybush Vanilla. I have found that I really love the Ginseng mixed in with my other teas.
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

And I am trying English Breakfast from Gschwender. Good stuff.


----------



## Cowgirl

deb...I'm going to definitely get some of that ginseng vitality next time I'm at teavana. This afternoons brew is Graden Aria.

_Support our sponsor for this thread: Teavana! Healthy, delicious teas._


----------



## Dankinia

ProfCrash said:


> Dankinia: Are there tes that you use milk or sugar with? I don't add anything to my tea. And welcome to the thread!


I don't use milk, but I have put tons of sugar in my tea for years but didn't drink tea very often. Maybe once or twice a week I would have it. I am trying to cut the excess sugar out of my diet by drinking unsweetened tea instead of soda. I figure it is more healthy in the long run.


----------



## Andra

I've discovered that one of the main flavors I like in my tea is anise or licorice root.
For example, I like the Repulbic of Tea's Cardamon Cinnamon and their Get Relief tea for digestion that has a rooibos base with cinnamon, anise and peppermint.
Any suggestions for other teas for me to try from a tea master?


----------



## Lynn

ProfCrash:


ProfCrash said:


> What tea did you order?





Lynn said:


> Here is what I ordered to start:
> 
> Teavana Japanese Wild Cherry Loose Leaf Green Tea
> Teavana MateVana Herbal Tea
> Teavana Earl Grey Crème Black Tea
> Teavana Almond Biscotti Black Tea
> Teavana English Breakfast Black Tea
> Teavana Rooibos Sweet Amore Tea
> Teavana Bangkok Lemongrass Rooibos Tea
> Teavana Orange Rooibos Tea
> Teavana White Ayurvedic Chai Tea
> Teavana Rooibos Chai Tea
> Teavana Cacao Mint Black Tea
> Teavana Raspberry Sangria Herbal Tea
> 
> Hopefully I will like most of them, but I can always order more when I figure out what flavors I like best.
> 
> Lynn L


----------



## Rasputina

Andra said:


> I've discovered that one of the main flavors I like in my tea is anise or licorice root.
> For example, I like the Repulbic of Tea's Cardamon Cinnamon and their Get Relief tea for digestion that has a rooibos base with cinnamon, anise and peppermint.
> Any suggestions for other teas for me to try from a tea master?


I'm not a tea master, but I'd buy some whole cardamom pods and star anise and add them to my favorite loose teas. I think they mix particularly well with black teas. Cardamom pods are used in Turkish coffee, my hubby likes to make it.


----------



## frojazz

Hello, fellow tea drinkers! I like to travel, but I really need some time to hang at home and spend some time on the KBs. It looks like ProfCrash has converted a few more tea drinkers!

So we stopped in the Twin Cities on the way home and crashed the MOA. I *had* to go to Teavana and, of course, I didn't come out empty handed. It was a nice change to smell my teas before I bought them. Since I didn't have a lot of room in my suitcase, I had to limit myself, so I came home with only three new teas.

I sniffed Eastern Chamomile, but it didn't smell good to me.

So the lady suggested Tranquil Dream, which has chamomile *in* it. It smelled really yummy (and I like to drink tea later in the evening), so I got a few ounces of it.

Also smelled Caribbean Breeze. It is an herbal tea. I had some on the way to work today, and it was really good. I'm still getting used to how different herbal teas are from my usual rooibos and flavored green teas. It will make an excellent iced tea.

The third one I got I thought was called Lemon grass, but I can only find a Lemon _green_ on the website. I'll check that when I get home and let you know. Smelled really great at the store.

Of course, I only had to buy 3 ounces more to get 10% off of a pound of tea, so I got more Bangkok Lemongrass, my current fav. This way I'll be able to make it as iced tea with the quantity that I have of it now! Yum.


----------



## frojazz

Andra said:


> I've discovered that one of the main flavors I like in my tea is anise or licorice root.
> For example, I like the Repulbic of Tea's Cardamon Cinnamon and their Get Relief tea for digestion that has a rooibos base with cinnamon, anise and peppermint.
> Any suggestions for other teas for me to try from a tea master?


I'm *not* a tea master, but I did a licorice search at Tea Gschwendner and it came up with 15 results. Several of these are bagged teas.


Spoiler



I do not like licorice or anice flavorings, so I will stay far away from these!


----------



## BTackitt

Well, my sons are now visiting My Grandmother in San Francisco. I got a box in today's mail. they went to Lupicia and bought me 14 different flavors that they sniffed, as well as restocking my favorite Hibiscus Cinnamon.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

BTackitt said:


> Well, my sons are now visiting My Grandmother in San Francisco. I got a box in today's mail. they went to Lupicia and bought me 14 different flavors that they sniffed, as well as restocking my favorite Hibiscus Cinnamon.


That is great!

Frojazz: It is the topic that is bringing them in. I think there are more then enough tea fiends in here enabling peoples tea habits now a days. (grins)

None of the teas that I drink have anise or licorice root. You can go to the different websites and search by them to see what comes up.


----------



## Cowgirl

BTackitt said:


> Well, my sons are now visiting My Grandmother in San Francisco. I got a box in today's mail. they went to Lupicia and bought me 14 different flavors that they sniffed, as well as restocking my favorite Hibiscus Cinnamon.


What a great surprise! Next time I'm in San Francisco I need to check out Lupicia.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

If anyone goes to Chicago, check out Gschwender.


----------



## Cowgirl

ProfCrash said:


> If anyone goes to Chicago, check out Gschwender.


Also good to know!


----------



## KBoards Admin

From our sponsor: the Summer Sale from Teavana is on now:


----------



## Cowgirl

Harvey said:


> From our sponsor: the Summer Sale from Teavana is on now:


OHHHH...I need those frosted thermal tumblers. Thanks for this....


----------



## MonaSW

Cowgirl said:


> 16 oz sounds like a pot to me.


16 oz is my cup size!


----------



## Cowgirl

MonaSW said:


> 16 oz is my cup size!


 Technically you are right since I drink the whole pot.


----------



## Rasputina

I wish zarafina would come out with a larger size.


----------



## MonaSW

Rasputina said:


> I wish zarafina would come out with a larger size.


As much as I love my Zarafina, it would be nice to have a larger one.


----------



## Cowgirl

MonaSW said:


> As much as I love my Zarafina, it would be nice to have a larger one.


Maybe that's why the price came down so much on the zarafina...hopefully they are coming out with a larger pot...


----------



## BTackitt

Yeah, in preparation for class today, I brewed 3 pots of tea in my zarafina. 2 last night went back into the water bottles I got the water from, and went into the fridge for cold tea today, and pot #3 just finished so it's my cup to drive with. (35 minute drive.)


----------



## SongbirdVB

BTackitt said:


> Yeah, in preparation for class today, I brewed 3 pots of tea in my zarafina. 2 last night went back into the water bottles I got the water from, and went into the fridge for cold tea today, and pot #3 just finished so it's my cup to drive with. (35 minute drive.)


Great idea, putting the tea back into the water bottle! Are all 3 pots the same kind of tea or did you mix it up?

Starting the day with Pacific Sunrise and I really like it. The Rooibos Sweet Amore was okay... I think I just don't care much for spicy teas. Live and learn!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Starting the day with Rooibos Jungle Fire. Hoping that it is less eventful then yesterday. (eye roll)


----------



## SongbirdVB

What happened yesterday?  Or did I miss something in a prior post?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Weird day at work and on the boards.


----------



## Cowgirl

Sonbird...don't you love that Pacific Sunrise!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am onto a pot (cup) of Darjeeling Margaret's Hope.

*Teavana! Healthy, delicious teas.*


----------



## Rasputina

I am making a pot of double purity blooming white tea.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I just made a pot of Earl Grey Imperior.


----------



## Lynn

I had a great surprise this morning, my zarafina and my Teavana order came today  Today is my day off so I was here when the UPS man came. I tried a pot of the almond biscotti black tea. I tried it at medium setting, had a light almond flavor. Not sure what to try next, maybe the Raspberry sangria.

Lynn L


----------



## SongbirdVB

Lynn said:


> I had a great surprise this morning, my zarafina and my Teavana order came today  Today is my day off so I was here when the UPS man came. I tried a pot of the almond biscotti black tea. I tried it at medium setting, had a light almond flavor. Not sure what to try next, maybe the Raspberry sangria.
> 
> Lynn L


What fun! I love when my treats come and I get to try them right away!


----------



## 1131

Lynn said:


> I had a great surprise this morning, my zarafina and my Teavana order came today  Today is my day off so I was here when the UPS man came. I tried a pot of the almond biscotti black tea. I tried it at medium setting, had a light almond flavor. Not sure what to try next, maybe the Raspberry sangria.
> 
> Lynn L


Great, now I'm hungry for biscotti and it's really hard to find around here.
The Raspberry Sangria sounded really good. I'm enjoying a cup of Raspberry Black with my lunch.


----------



## drenee

Lynn, the Raspberry Sangria is very very good. Puts all other raspberrry teas I've had to shame.

I had to work today and just got home a few minutes ago. All the way home I was thinking about a pot of Teavana Blueberry Bliss. So after changing my clothes I headed for the kitchen and I have a pot brewing now. The problem is I used the last of the Blueberry Bliss. I have other teas, so I probably will not make a trip to Teavana immediately, but I sure want to.

I stopped at the outlets on my way home today and picked up a Bodum iced tea pitcher. It's plastic, but it will be great to take to my boyfriend's or other places I go. I paid 15.00. I have to check online and see if I got a good deal or not.

Happy tea, KB friends.
deb


----------



## BTackitt

BTackitt said:


> Yeah, in preparation for class today, I brewed 3 pots of tea in my zarafina. 2 last night went back into the water bottles I got the water from, and went into the fridge for cold tea today, and pot #3 just finished so it's my cup to drive with. (35 minute drive.)





SongbirdVB said:


> Great idea, putting the tea back into the water bottle! Are all 3 pots the same kind of tea or did you mix it up?


The first 2 pots were the same.. I like my Hibiscus Cinnamon hot or cold, which is good considering sometimes I get caught up in my homework and forget I am drinking it, when I remember, it is cold.
the pot this morning was WEDDING from Lupicia (http://www.lupiciausa.com/product_p/12405503.htm) Looked pretty and smelled good when I bought it. Did not beat out H.C. as my favorite, but it was good.


----------



## drenee

The pitcher I got is 19.95 on Bodum's site.  So I'm happy with what I paid.  It's called Ceylon.
deb


----------



## Rasputina

I'm having a cup of acai green tea for my evening sip.


----------



## Rasputina

Rasputina said:


> I am making a pot of double purity blooming white tea.


ok this one wasn't very good. pretty bland actually.


----------



## SongbirdVB

A question for my tea-freak friends:

When I mix an Oolong with an Herbal (Maracuva Passion Oolong with Peach Tranquility) do I use the brew time/temp of an Oolong or Herbal?  I'm thinking Oolong, but then will I get the full effect of the Herbal?  Or am I totally overthinking this?


----------



## Rasputina

I always go by the more delicate tea's needs. Of course if you want to get really obsessive you can brew each one to it's requirements and then combine in the cup. I'm not quite that anal though LOL


----------



## SongbirdVB

Rasputina said:


> I always go by the more delicate tea's needs. Of course if you want to get really obsessive you can brew each one to it's requirements and then combine in the cup. I'm not quite that anal though LOL


Yeah, THAT'S not happening! LOL!

That's what I was thinking, thanks for backing me up! <<running to the Zarafina to start my tea>>


----------



## drenee

Let us know how it turns out.
deb


----------



## Cowgirl

I go with Raspy's suggestion...I brew for the mildest tea in the  mix


----------



## SongbirdVB

It turned out great, of course!  That blend can't miss.  I brewed it on the strong setting and it was wonderful, but the second infusion was weak.  I think if I'd have brewed it on medium the first time it would have still been great, plus the second infusion (on strong) would have been better.  I'll try that next week.  In the mean time I'm OUT OF HERE!

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Rasputina

hmmmm I wonder what will come of this? The hubby called me to say he is having lunch in the little shopping center where teavana is, so I told him to pick me up some fruita bomba LOL. * he actually said " where teavana is " LOL

Songbird I'm glad your blend came out great.


----------



## drenee

ohhh...aren't you lucky.  Although I love going to the store personally.  I have been thinking all day about the teas I'm wanting to smell.  I even marked some in my little book so I don't forget when I get there.
deb


----------



## Rasputina

I usually like going personally too, but this is a refill because I'm almost out and I've been feeling horrible all week and not sure when I'll be up to going myself.


----------



## BTackitt

Mint green tea is how I am starting today. It just feels like a mint morning.


----------



## Cowgirl

I bought so much tea the last two times I went to Tevana that I have to drink up some of what I have before I go again.  Maybe another 2 weeks and I'll be out of a few favorites....Then it's a field trip to the store!


----------



## PJP

My Zarafina arrived yesterday so I brewed up a pot of Almond Biscotti , yummy .


----------



## drenee

ohhh, Almond Biscotti, which company did you get that from?
deb


----------



## Chad Winters

ok.. so I'm looking for a double-wall travel mug type that holds at least 16oz so I can use my teamaker at work and have it last all morning. Does any one have an idea what works best?


----------



## Cowgirl

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> ok.. so I'm looking for a double-wall travel mug type that holds at least 16oz so I can use my teamaker at work and have it last all morning. Does any one have an idea what works best?


Yes...I just bought a bodum travel press and mug from Target this weeK. They can be used for coffee or tea. I got it for this reason.


----------



## PJP

Almond Biscotti is from Teavana . Harvey thanks for posting the pic of the Zarafina . I don't know how to do that yet .
PJP


----------



## frojazz

^pssst...Harvey's been adding pics to all of our posts! It might be nice if we started doing it ourselves, though! 

I made some Carribean Breeze tea and threw it in the fridge. Yummy treat for the car ride home!!

Yay me and zarafina! 
We make a *good* cuppa.


----------



## drenee

I bought a very nice travel mug at Kohls a few weeks ago. I'm not sure if it's 16oz. I'll check on it later. The thing I love best about it is that when it is closed it seals completely.

Just went and checked. It is 16oz. and the brand name is Trudeau. My is pink and says Breast Cancer Research. I'm not sure if they had other colors or not. But this is my very favorite travel mug ever.
deb

Found it on Amazon.


Also found this one that looks interesting. It doesn't look double-walled though.


----------



## Cowgirl

I think there is a frosted travel mug on Teavana's website... I don't know if it's only available on line or if you can get them in the stores.


----------



## drenee

I decided to do some more checking on the second travel mug pic I posted above.  It is double-walled and claims to keep tea hot for 2 hours.  I'm more interested in keeping my tea cold right now.  It also comes in pink, and like the first one, supports Breast Cancer Research.  I really like the Teavana mugs but I don't like having to remove the tea strainer, and it doesn't look like I could drink with the lid on.  Since I mainly drink Rooibos and herbal teas, leaving the strainer in would work great for reinfusing.  I think I'm going to place my order today.
deb


----------



## Cowgirl

I'm sure the frosted travel mug would keep tea cold if you put it in cold but it does seem strange that it doesn't a way to drink it without removing the lid.  hmmmm


----------



## drenee

I bet it would.  I don't think I would have noticed the lid situation if I had not went searching for a travel mug for Chad.  I ordered the Trudeau one in pink from Amazon this morning.  I'll post my review after it comes in.  

My judge called yesterday and asked me to work the office while the secretary is on vacation week after next.  That means I'm not going to be within a few feet of my pitcher of tea.  So I'm hoping this mug comes in quickly and I have a chance to try it out.  
deb


----------



## Rasputina

You all tempted me with the almond biscotti black tea. I went to teavana and picked some up, soooo yummy especially with a little sugar and whole milk. yummy chai latte. 

I also refilled my fruita bomba and picked up some apricot ginger peach black tea, imperial acai blueberry and gingerbread cookie. I'm planning on trying a blend of gingerbread cookie and almond biscotti.


----------



## Cowgirl

I love imperial acai blueberry and now with all the talk about the almond biscotti it's on my list for my next visit to Teavana


----------



## MonaSW

If you can find one, the 16 ounce double walled clear tumblers from Starbucks keep my tea perfectly cold.


----------



## drenee

I brewed a pot of Pacific Sunrise this morning.  It is perfect with my zucchini bread toasted I'm having.  
deb


----------



## Cowgirl

I also brewed a pot of Pacific Sunrise!  I want some of that zucchini bread!


----------



## drenee

The loaf I'm working on today I added cranberries to the batch.  Very good.  
deb


----------



## Cowgirl

drenee said:


> The loaf I'm working on today I added cranberries to the batch. Very good.
> deb


love cranberries...I'll take one of today's loaves


----------



## drenee

I reinfused my Pacific Sunrise, and added Honeybush Vanilla to this pot.  
Haven't tried it yet.
deb

edited to add:  YUM


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I had a pot of rooibos lemon to start my day and a pot of Earl Grey Imperior as my mid morning pot. No idea what I am going to make next.


----------



## Cowgirl

I need to get some of that honeybush vanilla...It seems to blend well with a lot of teas.  I haven't decided on my second blend of the day.  I think it needs to be something tart like raspberry sangria.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I ended up with Genmaicha for my lunch tea and am now steeping a pot of Anna's. I love tea with raspberry.


----------



## drenee

You are so right, the Honeybush does blend well with all of other teas.  

I now have the rest of that pot on ice and what a great full flavor it has cold.  

deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I had not thought of blending the honeybush with other teas. I have 2 ounces of honeybush that I don't drink because I found it kind of, well, boring. Blending it with my reds would work nicely. 

What blends are people making that they like? Please share with the thread. Include the quantities of each tea, it will help us to replicate.


----------



## Chad Winters

i have been mixing masala chai 50/50 with Assam Mangalam and that tastes really good!


----------



## Cowgirl

I like Apple Lemon Pomegranate 50/50 with Tarocco Ruby Orange.  I think it's a fruit bomb.


----------



## drenee

I have been blending the Honeybush Vanilla and the Ginseng Vitality with Blueberry Bliss, Raspberry Sangria, Apple Lemon Pomegranate, and Rooibus Orange.  
If I use 6 tsps of, say Blueberry, then I use 3 tsps. Honeybush Vanilla and 3 tsps. Ginseng.  But I love the taste of the Ginseng.  

This morning I blended the Pacific Sunrise, 6 tsps. and 2 tsps. of Honeybush.  


deb


----------



## Rasputina

Oh I tried the tarocco ruby orange in the store but I thought it was a little strong and bitter, I would probably like it better as a blend.


----------



## drenee

I have a ? beside the Tarocco Ruby Orange. I'm wondering if you could blend it with something to make it a bit more mild? 
deb


----------



## Cowgirl

Rasputina said:


> Oh I tried the tarocco ruby orange in the store but I thought it was a little strong and bitter, I would probably like it better as a blend.


I never tried it alone. But it is a good blend. I like a tart taste which might be why I like it.


----------



## angelad

Cowgirl said:


> I never tried it alone. But it is a good blend. I like a tart taste which might be why I like it.


Didn't like it. Seems to give off a bit of unnatural tea flavouring.


----------



## frojazz

I made a mug with 50/50 Cloud 9 Roobios (Teavana) with Roobios Strawberry Creme (Tea Gschwender).

I'm calling it Strawberry Marshmellow.  It was very yummy iced on my way to work today.


----------



## frojazz

angelad said:


> Didn't like it. Seems to give off a bit of unnatural tea flavouring.


Per Teavana's website, here are the ingredients for Tarocco Ruby Orange:
Citrus slices, apples, hibiscus, rosehips, orange peel and safflower petals.

I find that rosehips add a taste that I would rather just *smell*, if that makes sense! Hibiscus also adds a unique flavor that people tend to either like or hate.


----------



## Cowgirl

I guess I'm in the minority on the Tarocco....


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hmmmm We almost fell to the second page (gasp)

So far a slow tea day. I have had a cup of Rooibos Lemon. I didn't have breakfast (I need more oatmeal) and didn't want to drink something on an empty stomach. 

Ah well, more tea when I get back from the gathering at Reston Town Center.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Green Tea = magic.  Just so you know.

This morning I have had major discomfort in my upper chest, back, and arms. To the point I was trying to figure out if I was having a heart attack or something.  I have acid reflux and it wasn't that at all.  Drank some water and took one of my prescription antacids, no help.  Now it's been going on for 4 hours.  I brewed some Shogun (rhubarb, raspberry, vanilla) from TG and 15 minutes later the discomfort level has gone from a 6 to a 2 or 3.  Not bad!  YAY TEA!


----------



## Cowgirl

Songbird...    Wow...IF there is a next time try it right away to see if you get the same result.  Hopefully there won't be a next time...just saying.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Trust me, Cowgirl, it'll be the first thing I reach for!  I'll still take my GERD meds, but I'll down 'em with tea.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Glad that the tea helps. I am going to have to try that tea the next time I order from Gschwender.

I am drinking a pot of Darjeeling Lingia.


----------



## frojazz

I'm so excited! I brought my 2nd Zarafina to work and showed two of my coworkers how to use it. Today I got a text message that one of them went to Tuesday Morning and got his own machine! And then he went to Teavana and got a bunch of tea! Cool, right? I was surprised how fast he bought all this stuff. He only tried my Roobios Vanilla from Teavana yesterday. Must have been the right kind to try!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheheh and now the enabling spreads outside the thread.

Smirks as she drinks a pot of Green Tea Ginger.


----------



## Cowgirl

frojazz...maybe you're just a good salesperson.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Cowgirl said:


> frojazz...maybe you're just a good salesperson.


Everyone in this thread is a a great enabler. I mean salesperson.


----------



## frojazz

Thanks, Cowgirl, but I think the tea sold itself.    I didn't have to do much, anyway.  He already liked Oolongs from Chinese restaurants.  When he told me he liked Oolongs, I tried really hard to keep a straight face.  Maybe he'll let me try one sometime, and I'll get rid of my assumption that they taste like feet.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

At least you didn't tell him that Oolong tastes like feet.


----------



## Cowgirl

I still can't try oolong because of that comment.  I know I need to get over it but ...........


----------



## frojazz

ProfCrash said:


> At least you didn't tell him that Oolong tastes like feet.


Yeah, I think I'll keep that one to myself.

hehehe

but I'll always think it when he talks about it


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wow, I just visited this thread for the first time, lots of catching up to do!

I will note that all tea tastes better if I'm drinking it while reading my Kindle1 in its wonderful Oberon Roof of Heaven cover.  The sensory overload is great--taste, touch, sight, and smell are all involved!



(I knew y'all needed some major Accessory enabling in here.  )

Betsy


----------



## Shizu

I'm in Japan with my daughter and we are buying a lot of tea to bring back. lol. One of my daughter's net friend is a tea master in Japan and she is buying what he recommended and more... She is so happy going to these tea shops.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Thanks Betsy. (grins)

Shizu: I am so jealous. So very, very jealous


----------



## Aravis60

Thanks to all of you tea-enablers, I am sitting here sipping on my brand new Rooibos Peach Blossom in my brand new Tea Harmony tumbler. I think I'm in love....


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Aravis60 said:


> Thanks to all of you tea-enablers, I am sitting here sipping on my brand new Rooibos Peach Blossom in my brand new Tea Harmony tumbler. I think I'm in love....


OK, I love that tumbler. The flowering tea in it is cool.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

frojazz said:


> Thanks, Cowgirl, but I think the tea sold itself.  I didn't have to do much, anyway. He already liked Oolongs from Chinese restaurants. When he told me he liked Oolongs, I tried really hard to keep a straight face. Maybe he'll let me try one sometime, and I'll get rid of my assumption that they taste like feet.


Now how do you know what feet taste like


----------



## SongbirdVB

Good morning all! I'm starting the day with my non-footy Oolong, Maracuya Passion, blended with Peach Tranquility. I dearly love this blend!

Carol... sometimes you just KNOW.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Morning all. I am starting my day with Rooibos Capetown. 

Songbird I like the sound of that blend


----------



## Cowgirl

I'm a fan of Teavana on Facebook and yesterday they posted they are harvesting new teas for the fall.  Can't wait to smell so new blends!


----------



## drenee

Nooo!!  As good news as that is, I don't have enough time in the day to drink all of the teas I love now.  
deb


----------



## Cowgirl

Deb...I didn't think about the downside !!! LOL


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheheheheh It takes me 6 months to go through my tea purchases. Adding new teas is only going to make that worse.

OH, I tried that summer romance fruit herbal blend again the other day. I added 50% more tea, brewed it twice on the herbal setting, and added half a sugar packet. It was pretty good.


----------



## SongbirdVB

I'm trying very hard to NOT buy any more tea for a while... My "tea drawer" at work is full, and it's one of the deep file drawers!  The front third has files but the rest is full of tea.  Yum!  It's fun to dig down to the bottom sometimes and rescue a tea I forgot I had.  After I reinfuse the Oolong/Peach I'm going to have a pot of Vermont Maple.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Yesterday I bought The Scottish Blend at a little British store in downtown San Clemente, so this morning, that's what I'm enjoying!


----------



## drenee

Rooibus Orange and Ginseng Vitality, iced.  
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Arabian Nights for mid morning. 

The Scottish Blend sounds good. Is it a black tea blended with something?


----------



## Aravis60

Rooibos Chai for me today


----------



## Cowgirl

Carol...I wish I could find a cute little tea shop in town.  I love to give business to local business owners.
I'm making a trip to Teavana this morning.  I think I need to get some honeybush vanilla, almond biscotti and ginseng vitality.  
I've talked my best friend into getting a zarafina because she loved having tea at my house.  Also getting her my 3 favorites...
Aztec Fire, Pacific Sunrise and Pistachio apple pie.


----------



## SongbirdVB

I gave my DD 2 oz of Pacific Sunrise because she was out of tea (horrors!).  She likes it, but I don't think it will be one of her favorites.  I'm going to give Rooibos Sweet Amore one more try and if I still don't care for it I'm passing it on to her.  She's feeling kind of guilty for getting all of this free tea, silly child!  LOL!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am on to a green tea this afternoon. It is one that I like from time to time but it is not a favorite. Asatsuyu. Sencha with peony and sunflower blossoms.


----------



## kevindorsey

ProfCrash said:


> I am on to a green tea this afternoon. It is one that I like from time to time but it is not a favorite. Asatsuyu. Sencha with peony and sunflower blossoms.


Had some green tea yesterday and it many me a little uneasy in the stomach. Probably because I haven't drank it a while.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I find that I need a full stomach or to be eating something while drinking green tea. If I don't, I end up with an uneasy stomach. I drink green tea every day, so I don't think it is a use to it or not. So I have a piece of fruit or a scone when ever I have my green teas.


----------



## drenee

I wonder what's in green tea that would upset a stomach?  Just curious.
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have no idea. My stomach reacts the same way to green tea as it does most Earl Greys. Something in it makes it uneasy. But I love it so I drink my green tea while eating. If I am drinking it on an empty stomach is is a great time to break out an apple or a banana or something good for me. Or the occasional scone or cookie....


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

ProfCrash said:


> The Scottish Blend sounds good. Is it a black tea blended with something?


The Scottish blend is a black tea, but I looked on the box and it doesn't say what is in it. I think I could go to Scotland and drink tea all day, then who knows what I'd drink in the evening?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Cowgirl said:


> Carol...I wish I could find a cute little tea shop in town. I love to give business to local business owners.


Cowgirl,
It is an adorable little shop. I don't get there very often, but I always stop by when I get the chance. It's only three doors down from where I get my hair cut.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> I have no idea. My stomach reacts the same way to green tea as it does most Earl Greys. Something in it makes it uneasy. But I love it so I drink my green tea while eating. If I am drinking it on an empty stomach is is a great time to break out an apple or a banana or something good for me. Or the occasional scone or cookie....


Isn't that funny? The first cup of the day is ALWAYS on an empty stomach and I haven't noticed a problem with either green tea or Earl Grey.


----------



## Aravis60

I don't usually have a problem with green tea. Sometimes I drink it at work in the mornings and I rarely ever eat breakfast.


----------



## PJP

I'm putting together a teavana order . Has anyone tried the mate vana ? 
PJP


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yup. Good stuff. Blends well with Rooibos Vanilla and Rooibos Chia


----------



## Cowgirl

PJP said:


> I'm putting together a teavana order . Has anyone tried the mate vana ?
> PJP


My daughter loves it. It tastes like coffee (which is why I don't like it) and there is a lot of caffeine in it.


----------



## Cowgirl

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Cowgirl,
> It is an adorable little shop. I don't get there very often, but I always stop by when I get the chance. It's only three doors down from where I get my hair cut.


Carol...I'm jealous! 
Just got back from Teavana. Bought the HoneyBush Vanilla, ginseng vitality and almond biscotti. Can't wait to try them. I took a friend of mine's Mom with me and she insisted on buying my tea...even bought me the perfect teamaker clear glass cup for taking her on a few errands around town. It's a good day!


----------



## KBoards Admin

FYI, here are some new items being offered by (our thread sponsor) Teavana:

Golden Dragon Bone China Tea Tumbler - Only $27.95 - New at Teavana









Amandine Decanter - Only $49.95 - New at Teavana









Lavender Dreams Scented Tea Candle - Only $27.95 - New at Teavana









Teavana Tea Flip Tea Ball Infuser - Only $12.95 - New at Teavana


----------



## drenee

Wow, how nice of her.  I need to find someone to take on errands.  
deb


----------



## Cowgirl

I also got that pink travel tumbler that was on sale.  They only had one left in the store.  
Harvey ...I'll check out some of the new tea gadgets...I'm a sucker for gadgets of any kind and I have drawers full of useless gadgets that sounded good at the time.


----------



## Rasputina

I love that Amandine decanter! Lovely.


----------



## Cowgirl

My next purchase has to be one of those clear pots so I can buy the blooming teas.  Not sure if I should get the cylinder or pot style.


----------



## Shizu

How do you keep your tea fresh? Do you use the tea can, the glass container, etc? We've been looking for good size tea can since Japan should have one right? lol. But couldn't find the good size tea can, not too big not too small. I know Teavana sells the tea can for 1lb and something smaller. We already have more than 15 tea so...


----------



## Cowgirl

Shizu...I get my tins from teavana.  I think it holds 6 oz.  Each time I go I buy 1 more so I have about 10 right now.  I don't put the tea in the tin if it's one I use a lot becauset the 2 oz doesn't last that long.


----------



## Rasputina

I use tins for mine. I saved ones that my republic of tea came in and just peeled off the label. I have a couple teavana ones also that are larger than the ones I already had. I also have a canister that I store my multitude of small sample teas that came in resealable bags. 

How do the teas come that are bought on their website? I'm guessing not in those thin paper bags they give you at the store.


----------



## Lynn

Mine came in a resealable foil pouch. They also have the directions for the various types of tea on the back which is nice.

Lynn  L


----------



## frojazz

Rasputina said:


> How do the teas come that are bought on their website? I'm guessing not in those thin paper bags they give you at the store.


Teavana sends their tea in bags that are a little more heavy duty than the ones you get in the store. They are also sealed and are resealable. I don't keep them in those bags long, though. I have a few small Teavana tins (3oz) and many more medium tins. It seems like they are phasing out their small tins, though, because they didn't have any at the store I went to a couple of weeks ago and I couldn't find any on their website. I really like the small tins for 2oz samples of new teas that I want to try. I use the medium 6oz tins for storing quantities of the kinds of tea I drink often.


----------



## Shizu

I just realize I could find the tea tins online and order.  Like these maybe. These are for about 6oz. What do you think?

http://www.cha1.co.jp/shop/tanosimu/chaki/index.htm


----------



## frojazz

Shizu,
I have 4 of those tins.  Love them!  The only drawback is that you have to remember what kind of tea you put in it since you don't want to put those sticky labels on the pretty paper wrapping.  (I label the plastic seal-y thing inside under the lid.)


----------



## Rasputina

frojazz said:


> Teavana sends their tea in bags that are a little more heavy duty than the ones you get in the store. They are also sealed and are resealable. I don't keep them in those bags long, though. I have a few small Teavana tins (3oz) and many more medium tins. It seems like they are phasing out their small tins, though, because they didn't have any at the store I went to a couple of weeks ago and I couldn't find any on their website. I really like the small tins for 2oz samples of new teas that I want to try. I use the medium 6oz tins for storing quantities of the kinds of tea I drink often.


ok yeah I know what you mean, I have some teas I bought online from somewhere else that came that way.


----------



## Rasputina

Shizu said:


> I just realize I could find the tea tins online and order.  Like these maybe. These are for about 6oz. What do you think?
> 
> http://www.cha1.co.jp/shop/tanosimu/chaki/index.htm


It's hard to judge proportions from a picture but they don't look like they would hold 6 oz of tea to me, unless it was a heavy herbal like the pina colada. But it may just be hard to tell since there isn't anything next to it.


----------



## Shizu

Rasputina said:


> It's hard to judge proportions from a picture but they don't look like they would hold 6 oz of tea to me, unless it was a heavy herbal like the pina colada. But it may just be hard to tell since there isn't anything next to it.


You can click on the picture in their site and it'll show the size of the tins. 
7.5cm x 12cm holds 100g - 200g (3.5oz - 7oz)


----------



## drenee

I bought the Amandine decanter my last time at Teavana.  I love it.  I do herbal and rooibos teas, so I can stick it in the fridge and not strain the tea leaves.  
deb


----------



## drenee

A cup of hot Ginseng Vitality this morning.  I think I'm going to add some Honeybush Vanilla to the next pot. 
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

You could put a sticky on the underside of those cans so you can tell what type of tea they are. I wonder how it would work if you bought one of the 1 lb tins and then stored the tea, in bags, in the tin. 

Starting off with Rooibos Jungle Fire


----------



## Aravis60

I'm drinking Rooibos Peach Bloom mixed with Frutto Bianco Pearls this morning.


----------



## drenee

Are the pearls something from Teavana?
deb


----------



## SongbirdVB

The Zarafina at Amazon is down to $32.95!  Now I might HAVE to buy another one.

Starting the day with some Connor's Cream black tea.  I love this stuff.


----------



## Cowgirl

Deb...You inspired me to buy the ginseng vitality.  Made my first pot this monring....love it!


----------



## Aravis60

SongbirdVB said:


> The Zarafina at Amazon is down to $32.95! Now I might HAVE to buy another one.
> 
> Starting the day with some OConnor's Cream black tea. I love this stuff.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Cowgirl

My friend is looking for a zarafina...I need to tell her about the new price on amazon.....


----------



## drenee

Cowgirl said:


> Deb...You inspired me to buy the ginseng vitality. Made my first pot this monring....love it!


It is one of my favorites. I added some Honeybush Vanilla to the second pot and it is very good as well.
deb


----------



## Cowgirl

drenee said:


> It is one of my favorites. I added some Honeybush Vanilla to the second pot and it is very good as well.
> deb


I bought that one too and will have to try that


----------



## SongbirdVB

I have a favorite custom blend, it's 2 oz of Ginseng Vitatlity, 2 oz of Honeybush Vanilla, and 3 oz of Zingiber Ginger Coconut. Out of this world flavor!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Sounds yummy. You ladies are more adventurous then I. I stick with the tea basics. I had a nice pot of Bancha with my lunch today. Good stuff.


----------



## SongbirdVB

That blend is not my own making, there's a "regular" at Teavana who made it up.  It's "John's blend."  John happened to be there the first time I went to Teavana and he helped me pick what teas to get, including his personal blend, LOL!


----------



## drenee

I wouldn't say I was adventurous.  I'd say it's more of not smart enough to know better.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

You don't give yourself enough credit. It takes guts to start mixing things. I am sure some combos work and some don't but that is part of the fun. Well, for you. I stick to what is sent to me and don't make my own combos.


----------



## Rasputina

I'm signing off for awhile since we leave town in the morning for a trip so my hubby can find a job. I'll check in when I can.


----------



## drenee

Good luck!!!!  And try to enjoy the trip as well.
We'll miss you.
deb


----------



## Cowgirl

Rasputina said:


> I'm signing off for awhile since we leave town in the morning for a trip so my hubby can find a job. I'll check in when I can.


Hope you have a successful trip. Don't forget your tea and a travel cup.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Rasputina said:


> I'm signing off for awhile since we leave town in the morning for a trip so my hubby can find a job. I'll check in when I can.


Good luck!!!


----------



## BTackitt

So this morning. I grabbed a bottle of Diet coke (my old mainstay)... and the day has just not seemed right.. I can't even finish the 16oz bottle. Have barely drunk(Drank?) it down to the top of the lable. Off to make some tea... maybe I can get my butt in gear finally.


----------



## BTackitt

When I brought home the Zarafina, DH said something to the effect of, "another gadget  ".
Now, he is coming around to liking it. When I make my tea, if he is home, he gets a cuppa too. DD tried to *put it away* under the counter last night, and DH said. Don't bother. Mom will be making a pot or two in the morning anyway.


----------



## Cowgirl

The Zarafina is a mainstay on my counter.  I brew 4 pots each day. My friend took advantage of the 32.50 price on amazon this week and finally bought one.


----------



## 1131

I've been entertaining company for the last week so have had no chance to check in on this thread. I've been sitting here sipping on a glass of iced Earl Grey from Tea Gschwendner and catching up. I've started an Amazon wish list for tea this morning and already have 8 teas on it! But y'all are bad for me. Those Zarafinas in the basement are gifts. I do not need a Zarafina. I DO NOT need a Zarafina. They are not calling to me. One is already wrapped. I can't unwrap a Christmas gift. The other one isn't wrapped yet...I DO NOT need a Zarafina. I do not need...I do not...I do...


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

HAHAHAHAHA - imallbs!  Yes, we can see where you're going.............

My daughter's girlfriend brought her a tin of loose Earl Grey from London,  (Twinings), so we enjoyed 2 pots of that this morning.  mmmmmmmmmmmmm
Put my tea strainer to good use...... It needs polishing though.


----------



## 1131

A friend just returned from London and brought me some loose leaf Earl Grey as well.  I want to finish up the other tea before I start that one.  Right now I'm enjoying  an evening cup of Monkey Picked Oolong


----------



## Cowgirl

imallbs..I have unwrapped many a Christmas presents!!!!


----------



## BTackitt

This weekend I got my Sister-in-law, and the girlfriends of both of my sons hooked on my favorite tea from Lupicia, Hibiscus Cinnamon. SIL took home a 10-pack of teabags since she didn't have a Zarafina.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Good work!

Remember gang, there is always time for a cuppa and to spread the word. 

Now to spread the infusers and loose leaf....


----------



## SongbirdVB

Howdy all!

I gave my DD one of my Perfect Tea Makers this weekend and she was very excited.  She has no idea she'll be getting a Zarafina for Christmas!  

I'm having some Assam Mangalam right now... mmmmmm...


----------



## Cowgirl

ooohhhh what kind of tea is Assam Mangalam....sounds different.


----------



## Chad Winters

I have some its pretty good. Assams are black teas from India, I beleive. They seem pretty similar to English Breakfast and Irish Breakfast

edit: after research....
I knew they tasted similar to English Breakfast!

----------------------------------------------
Assam tea:
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search
Assam 
This 1850 engraving shows the different stages in the process of making tea in Assam. 
Type: Black, Green, White

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Other names: NA 
Origin: Assam, India

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quick description: Brisk and malty with a bright color and a touch of fruitiness.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Assam is a black tea named after the region of its production: Assam, India. Assam tea is manufactured specifically from the plant Camellia sinensis var. assamica (Masters).[1][2] This tea, most of which is grown at or near sea level, is known for its body, briskness, malty flavor, and strong, bright color. Assam teas, or blends containing Assam, are often sold as "breakfast" teas. English Breakfast tea, Irish Breakfast tea, and Scottish Breakfast Tea are common generic names.

Though "Assam" generally denotes the distinctive black teas from Assam, the region produces relatively smaller quantities of green and white teas as well with their own distinctive characteristics.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Cowgirl said:


> ooohhhh what kind of tea is Assam Mangalam....sounds different.


Black with deep malty notes, cocoa and subtle fruit. It's a TG selection and I really enjoy it.


----------



## Cowgirl

Songbird ..Sounds good.  I usually don't do the blacks but the Almond Biscotti (Teavana) is really really good.


----------



## SongbirdVB

I was SOOOOO tempted to go to Teavana over the weekend. Lucky we went out of town, it was cheaper!


----------



## Cowgirl

SongbirdVB said:


> I was SOOOOO tempted to go to Teavana over the weekend. Lucky we went out of town, it was cheaper!


I hear yah


----------



## MamaProfCrash

SongbirdVB said:


> I was SOOOOO tempted to go to Teavana over the weekend. Lucky we went out of town, it was cheaper!


LOL

I love my Assam's. I have a bunch of them at home. For some reason I don't drink them at the office.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> LOL
> 
> I love my Assam's. I have a bunch of them at home. For some reason I don't drink them at the office.


I was in serious need of a black tea caffiene infusion. Stupid Farm Town.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheeh Farm Town is strangely addictive. I don't know why but it is. Now they need to allow people to grow tea to make a nice cuppa.


----------



## Chad Winters

SongbirdVB said:


> I was SOOOOO tempted to go to Teavana over the weekend. Lucky we went out of town, it was cheaper!


I stopped into Teavana this week and got Rooibos Hazelnut Dolce....I needed something decaf.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

OK, that sounds really, really good.


----------



## SongbirdVB

That DOES sound yummy.  How does it taste? 

LOL on growing tea.  Instead we'll have to have some lemonade.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have plenty of lemons at my farm. And Oranges. And Apples. I like my trees. Easy money and I don't have to plow to get it.


----------



## Chad Winters

SongbirdVB said:


> That DOES sound yummy. How does it taste?
> 
> LOL on growing tea. Instead we'll have to have some lemonade.


It smelled good...but I haven't tried it yet. I'll let you know tommorrow......


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> I have plenty of lemons at my farm. And Oranges. And Apples. I like my trees. Easy money and I don't have to plow to get it.


AND they don't rot. I lost a bunch of crops over the weekend when DH decided we were going to the lake. BAH.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> It smelled good...but I haven't tried it yet. I'll let you know tommorrow......


Yes, please DO let us know! That will start the run on Teavana for this week...


----------



## Cowgirl

I have the real citrus trees in my backyard.  Can't wait for November until I can pick a fresh lemon and squeeze it in my tea!


----------



## MonaSW

I was watching Paul Blart: Mall Cop and in one of the scenes you can see a Teavana store.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL Now I need to watch this movie.

Starting the day with Rooibos Capetown


----------



## SongbirdVB

I can't believe I missed the Teavana store!  Does that mean I have to watch the movie again?

Having a morning cup of Bossa Nova.  I'm almost out, might be time for a TG order.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

When you order Bossa Nova order a decent amount of it. I have had several occasions were I went to order it and it was sold out. Although, that was a couple of years back. Maybe they have a better idea of how much to keep in stock.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Will do.  Last time I only ordered 100g, I'll go for at least 250g next time.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Or we could petition to grow tea on our farm. And then a tea processing plant.


----------



## SongbirdVB

LOL!  I would love that.  We can grow coffee. At least EVENTUALLY I'll be able to grow coffee.  BTW, I accepted your neighbor request but it still said you were not my neighbor when I gave up late last night.  Maybe tonight it'll all be straightened out.  This game is very addictive.

My second infusion of Bossa Nova (to keep on topic) was pretty weak.  I forgot to switch the Zarafina to "strong" and am paying the price.  Still good, but not strong enough.


----------



## drenee

I miss being at home and getting to brew whatever cup of tea suits my fancy for the day.  
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

drenee said:


> I miss being at home and getting to brew whatever cup of tea suits my fancy for the day.
> deb


I carry several teas with me and an infuser or individual tea bags. That way I can make my own tea where ever I go.



SongbirdVB said:


> LOL! I would love that. We can grow coffee. At least EVENTUALLY I'll be able to grow coffee. BTW, I accepted your neighbor request but it still said you were not my neighbor when I gave up late last night. Maybe tonight it'll all be straightened out. This game is very addictive.
> 
> My second infusion of Bossa Nova (to keep on topic) was pretty weak. I forgot to switch the Zarafina to "strong" and am paying the price. Still good, but not strong enough.


Yeah the neighbor thing can be a bit weird. I saw you on my list last night.


----------



## drenee

I have my perfect tea maker with me.  And it works very well.  But I didn't bring a huge variety with me.  
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

drenee said:


> I have my perfect tea maker with me. And it works very well. But I didn't bring a huge variety with me.
> deb


LOL OK, well you are more devoted then I. heheheh


----------



## SongbirdVB

drenee said:


> I have my perfect tea maker with me. And it works very well. But I didn't bring a huge variety with me.
> deb


What did I miss? Where are you?

When I got my Zarafina I took my Black & Decker teapot and my Perfect Tea Maker to our motorhome, along with some of my favorite teas. Now I can enjoy a nice cuppa when we go camping.


----------



## drenee

I'm at work. Not in court. I'm filling in for the secretary this week, who is on vacation. So I'm actually having to get up and get dressed and go to work 5 days this week. That is something I have not done for almost 20 years. 
deb


----------



## SongbirdVB

drenee said:


> I'm at work. Not in court. I'm filling in for the secretary this week, who is on vacation. So I'm actually having to get up and get dressed and go to work 5 days this week. That is something I have not done for almost 20 years.
> deb


That's got to be tough when you're not used to it. It's tough for me to get up and out the door 5 days a week, and I've been doing it forEVER. It's got to be harder when it's not YOUR desk or YOUR stuff.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

SongbirdVB said:


> That's got to be tough when you're not used to it. It's tough for me to get up and out the door 5 days a week, and I've been doing it forEVER. It's got to be harder when it's not YOUR desk or YOUR stuff.


And without your tea. There is a reason I have 30 teas at the office. The bathroom breaks help break the boredom of the day. (grins)


----------



## drenee

Absolutely.  It is interesting to see the system from this side of the desk.  But the pace is sooooo much slower than what I'm used to.  And, I normally work at my home office 10 days or more a month.  I'm having a heck of a time figuring out what to wear for five days.  LOL.  
deb


----------



## SongbirdVB

I'm lucky, I get to wear scrubs.  I don't HAVE to, but I can.  It's like working in my jammies!


----------



## drenee

^^And that's what I do most of the time, work in jammies.  I'm an early riser, 5:30 or 6, and I usually can get in 3 or 4 hours of work before I have to get my day started and look presentable.  
deb


----------



## SongbirdVB

I'm an early riser (alarm goes off at 5:15) but have to force myself to get ready and out the door.  Once upon a time my alarm was set for 4AM, I would get up and work out for an hour or so THEN get ready for work.  The older I get the more sleep I need... no more early morning  workouts.  Sometimes I miss them, but not enough to give up my pillow time.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My alarm is set for 7 AM and I get up at 8 AM. I value every second that I can spend in bed.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Lunch is over, is it time to go home yet? I want to sit in my chair, read, and tend to my crops.  =D

This afternoon's tea is... Diet Coke.  Hopefully the caffiene will keep me awake for the next 3.5 hours until I can go home.


----------



## Cowgirl

I've made 2 pots of Raspberry Sangria.  I was in the mood for tart today.


----------



## drenee

I had Raspberry Sangria yesterday and it was too tart for me.  So I added my normal Ginsing Vitality and some Honeybush Vanilla to it to tame it down a bit.  It's brewing now.
deb


----------



## SongbirdVB

I've GOT to pick up some of that Raspberry Sangria. I had Raspberry Black and it was wonderful. That's been gone for a while now, it went quick. <<heading to Teavana's website to make a list>>


----------



## Andra

So we are camping this week (we have a travel trailer) and an entire cabinet is now devoted to the K-cups for the Keurig and my tea assortment.  Heaven forbid I can't have exactly the right tea at the right moment!
I have had 2 Diet Cokes in the past three weeks - other than that, it's tea and water.
I still mostly have teabags, but my collection of loose teas is growing.  THANKS everyone.


----------



## Chad Winters

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I stopped into Teavana this week and got Rooibos Hazelnut Dolce....I needed something decaf.


I liked it, it still had the red bush flavor along with a creamy, hazelnut finish


----------



## SongbirdVB

I'll have to grab a couple ounces of that next time I go.  Thanks for the review, Chad!


----------



## Cowgirl

Deb...I think the Raspberry Sangria is one of those teas that you either love or hate.  I love that tart taste but I get why it's not for everybody.  That's the beauty of the teas...sometimes I'm in the mood for fruity teas and sometimes spicey ones.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I started this morning with 2 cups of Scottish blend.  Then by the afternoon, I use what's still in the teapot for iced tea.  (See, those iced tea spoons DO come in handy!)  It really cuts down on the soda pop consumption!  And it's practically free since the tea is already in the teapot!


----------



## Cowgirl

I only drink diet coke when I'm out at a restaurant.  Drinking tea at home helped me kick the diet coke habit.


----------



## frojazz

I brewed some Lemon Green (Teavana) today.  It was good, but a little bitter the first time brewing on medium.  I'll start next time with a 'mild' Zarafina brew.  I was able to steep it twice more and got a good pot out of it each time.  The tea became more 'green' and less 'lemon' with each steep, so it was interesting with each cup!

I am now sipping on Tranquil Dream (Teavana).  I bought it at the store because I didn't like the plain chamomile, this was was suggested by the lady at the counter, and it smelled good.  Ingredients: Chamomile, rosehips, hibiscus, orange blossoms, lemongrass, nana-mint, and citrus peels.  It has a 'light' taste, with citrus notes.  It has a delicate flavor, but I think it might resteep once more.  I used medium for the first brew, and I might try it again on strong.  (Don't ask me what 'nana-mint' is!)

It has been a slow week for me in tea.  It was hot here during my last work week so I'd brew a pot when I got home at night and put it in the fridge for some quick 'iced tea' on my way to work the next day.  I leave the top to my mug out on the counter so that I don't forget to grab it before I head out the door.  Yum!


----------



## Cowgirl

I just smelled Tranquil Dream at a friend's house tonight.  She says she drinks it before she goes to bed.  I've added it to my list for my next visit to Teavana.


----------



## koolmnbv

Everytime I read some posts or pages in this thread I always have to make a cup of tea. Usually end up with it before even finished on this thread.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

koolmnbv said:


> Everytime I read some posts or pages in this thread I always have to make a cup of tea. Usually end up with it before even finished on this thread.


Cool, koolmnbv. OK so it is a lame pun.

What type of tea are you making these days?

I am stating the day with Rooibos Ginger.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Morning all!  

I've had a pot of Rhubarb Cream this morning, and it was wonderful.  Going to try for a second infusion.

I gave my DD the Rooibos Sweet Amore tea.  I don't like spicy tea at all, I guess.  Live and learn.  Anyway, here is her review:

"So, I kinda like the Sweet Amore Rooibos, but it kind of tastes like horse sweat smells."

LOL!!!  So now we have "footy" tea and "horse sweat" tea!  I know a bunch of you really like the Sweet Amore, but this cracked me up.


----------



## Cowgirl

Note to self...no sweet amore tea!


----------



## PJP

I started my day with a cup of Teavana's Maracuya Passion Oolong . It's a bit different from what I usually go for but quite nice and soothing . Later on I'll probably reach for the Rose Marzipan Delight which I love.
PJP


----------



## Cowgirl

It's only 7:30 in Arizona so I'm on my first pot. You East Coasters are probably thinking about lunch. I decided on ginseng vitality with honeybush vanilla.


----------



## SongbirdVB

PJP said:


> I started my day with a cup of Teavana's Maracuya Passion Oolong . It's a bit different from what I usually go for but quite nice and soothing . Later on I'll probably reach for the Rose Marzipan Delight which I love.
> PJP


Oooohhh, I love that Oolong. I mix it with Peach Tranquility. I'm going to brew some as soon as I finish this Rhubarb Cream!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am drinking a pot of Arabian Nights and loving it.

Tastes like horse sweat smells. I would have never thought to describe a tea that way...


----------



## SongbirdVB

I told her that I love the smell of horses...  But she also says she kind of likes it!  She spent too long eating my cooking, I guess. Even horse sweat tastes better than that!


----------



## frojazz

SongbirdVB said:


> "So, I kinda like the Sweet Amore Rooibos, but it kind of tastes like horse sweat smells."
> 
> LOL!!! So now we have "footy" tea and "horse sweat" tea! I know a bunch of you really like the Sweet Amore, but this cracked me up.


What a hoot! I don't understand how it smells like horse sweat, though! I brewed some Sweet Amore at work the other day and _three people_ asked me what smelled like cookies in the break room. Maybe they eat horse-sweat cookies?  Could you have got some *gasp* bad tea?

Wanted to drop by and let y'all know that I recieved a Teavana email this morning saying that all orders will get free shipping. Use the code "summer" at checkout. It is good until 07/26. Might have to get some of that Rooibos Hazelnut Dolce.


----------



## Cowgirl

Good to know frojazz...I ordered last time they had free shipping.  I like the vacuum sealed packages the tea comes in.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Awesome frojazz. Thanks for the heads up. I might need to order online instead of going to the store. That way  I can pitch Kindle Boards.


----------



## drenee

Cowgirl said:


> It's only 7:30 in Arizona so I'm on my first pot. You East Coasters are probably thinking about lunch. I decided on ginseng vitality with honeybush vanilla.


My favorite.

I'm thinking we might need to start using spoilers on this thread if we get any more stinky feet or horse sweat smell discussion.


----------



## Cowgirl

Deb...I stole the idea from you and should have given you credit for the ginseng vitality with honeybush vanilla!  It's very good.

The ordering on line through kindelboards will give the boards a few cents...I also spend too much when I go to the store.


----------



## SongbirdVB

frojazz said:


> What a hoot! I don't understand how it smells like horse sweat, though! I brewed some Sweet Amore at work the other day and _three people_ asked me what smelled like cookies in the break room. Maybe they eat horse-sweat cookies?  Could you have got some *gasp* bad tea?


Nope, she said it smelled fine, just tasted like horse sweat smells. She then said it is MUCH better with 3 Equals. Sweet and spicy!


----------



## Rasputina

Checking in, we are in New Orleans. I brought my tea pitcher, mugs and Zo hot water dispenser. Had a cup of almond biscotti this morning sitting on the balcony looking down on the garden district. Toured St. Louis cemetery #1, played in the French Quarter, toured the Garden District and ate at Brennan's. The hubby found a place that was hiring his specialty and applied. He had never been here and now that I've finally gotten him here he loves it. Now he is talking opening his own business if this job doesn't pan out. We are here until at least Friday and after that I'm not sure where we are going. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## SongbirdVB

That sounds so exciting!  I'll be praying for the job.  And look at you, being all prepared with tea and accessories!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It sounds like you are having a good trip! Good luck to the hubby. (Sending positive vibes your way)

Seriously, all of you traveling with Zarafinas and hot water dispensers make me feel like a tea traveling wuss. I bring an infuser or my home made tea bags and five or six teas. Sheeesh. (grins)


----------



## SongbirdVB

And the students surpass the master!  LOL!


----------



## Cowgirl

Rasputina...I was just thinking where are you?  I forgot you were going job hunting with your husband.  Good luck.  
I'm leaving for St. Louis on Friday and I bought a zarafina to leave at my daughter's house since I'm there so much.  Going to Portugal for a wedding in September.  I guess it will be bagged tea for that week.


----------



## BTackitt

OK.. I have been trying some of the Teavana teas I bought online..
Bangkok Lemongrass. not my favorite. ick I will not be drinking this again.. which is sad, I have an unopened bag, and one that I have just one scoop out of.
Rooiboos Sweet Amore. I like it. Glad I bought 2 bags of this.


----------



## frojazz

BTackitt said:


> OK.. I have been trying some of the Teavana teas I bought online..
> Bangkok Lemongrass. not my favorite. ick I will not be drinking this again.. which is sad, I have an unopened bag, and one that I have just one scoop out of.
> Rooiboos Sweet Amore. I like it. Glad I bought 2 bags of this.


I'm sorry that you didn't like the Bangkok Lemongrass. It is one of my favs! I guess that it just goes to show you...everyone is very different.

I tried an Oolong a coworker brought to work tonight. It was very good.


Spoiler



Not like feet at all!


  But I won't be getting some myself. I'm convinced that caffinated teas give me headaches. Had another tonight. Guess I'll have to stay away.


----------



## Cowgirl

I kicked (almost) the diet coke habit by substituting my daily intake of fluids with all the non-caffeinated tea choices so I am also staying away from the blacks and oolongs.  I make the occasstional exception with the Almond Biscotti Black Tea.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

frojazz, it is probably the caffeine that is giving you the headache. What type of Oolong was it?


----------



## BTackitt

Ok.. I am looking for a really GOOD lemony flavored tea. I have recently struck out hard on 2 I tried.. One smelled lemony when dry, but after making it, it tasted ... uck. when I try to describe it my mouth opens and my tongue does something weird.
The second one I tried was Bangkok Lemongrass from Teavana, but I didn't like it either.

I know I always liked Lemon Zinger from Celestial Seasonings (or someplace like that) I am trying to find a loose leaf I like as well.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Have you tried Lemon Grass from Teavana?


----------



## Chad Winters

Now we have "feet teas" and "horse smell teas" and "funny face teas"


----------



## frojazz

ProfCrash said:


> frojazz, it is probably the caffeine that is giving you the headache. What type of Oolong was it?


I think it was Teavana's Six Summits Oolong. It had a good taste and a nice smell, but there was that headache later that night. I'm glad that not all kinds of tea do that to me.

I first figured out that I was getting 'tea headaches' when I was training on the day shift for my current job. I had to be up early (I am one of the most un-morning people I know.), so I would make Green Tea Mojo* from Teavana in the morning to sip on at my first break. I thought that getting up early was giving me headaches later in the afternoon since I didn't have the problem on the weekends. Later after I switched to my later start schedule (I now work starting at 1pm.), I made some Mojo one day and had one of those headaches! I'm so glad that it seems to be only caffinated teas. I don't know what I would drink all the time without my trusty herbals and roobios' (yeah, I know technically they are herbal, too!). I'll have a green tea every now and then, but black/oolong I try to avoid. (But Green Tea Mojo is really, really yummy! Sadly, I had to give the rest to my mum and she'll drink it but doesn't like it as much as she should!)

*Green Tea Mojo ingredients: Full-leaf Sencha and Ceylon black teas mixed with sunflower petals, cactus blossoms, guava, strawberry pieces, raspberry pieces, and rhubarb pieces.


----------



## Dankinia

frojazz said:


> *Green Tea Mojo ingredients: Full-leaf Sencha and Ceylon black teas mixed with sunflower petals, cactus blossoms, guava, strawberry pieces, raspberry pieces, and rhubarb pieces.


This sounds really good. I put it on my list of teas to smell next time I get to Teavana.

So over the last week I have tried both iced and hot a variety of teas and have had some pretty good results with them. I am a sugar addict who is working to break the addition to soda so I am trying to find teas that taste good unsweetened.

Utopian Jewel Oolong is pretty good. I think I like this one iced better then hot. I did notice that with doubling the amount of tea when making it iced it is a bit week, but when I add and extra .5 of a teaspoon it comes out just right.

Cacao Mint Black Tea is alright. It smells wonderful. I love the combination of chocolate and mint. This one is better hot then iced. Even with as sweet as this sounds, I still need to add a little bit of sugar to it, but not as much as I would add to the instant tea I used to drink.

Sweet Oolong Revolution is pretty good iced. I haven't tried the one hot yet. I think it also came out a little week with only doubling the amount of tea, but it had a good flavor to it with out adding any sugar.

I think my favorite so far is the Rooibos Tropica. Excellent iced with out any sugar and pretty darn good hot too. This is one I will re-order for sure using the link here, and the free shipping coupon.

Ok I think I have rambled enough now.


----------



## 1131

ProfCrash said:


> Have you tried Lemon Grass from Teavana?


I got the lemon grass tea from Teavana in my last order and it has turned into one of my favorite lemon teas. The Utopian Jewel Oolong Tea sounds really good too. There's another one for my wish list.


----------



## koolmnbv

ProfCrash said:


> Cool, koolmnbv. OK so it is a lame pun.
> 
> What type of tea are you making these days?
> 
> I am stating the day with Rooibos Ginger.


I usually always drink Earl grey with french vanilla in it. Sometimes I will add honey. I want to branch out but I am not good at picking out the right teas. I will have to get a mixed batch and try a few variations.


----------



## frojazz

Dankinia said:


> This sounds really good. I put it on my list of teas to smell next time I get to Teavana.
> 
> So over the last week I have tried both iced and hot a variety of teas and have had some pretty good results with them. I am a sugar addict who is working to break the addition to soda so I am trying to find teas that taste good unsweetened.
> 
> [...]
> 
> I think my favorite so far is the Rooibos Tropica. Excellent iced with out any sugar and pretty darn good hot too. This is one I will re-order for sure using the link here, and the free shipping coupon.
> 
> Ok I think I have rambled enough now.


I'll have to try that Roobios Tropica. Sounds good. I am also trying to cut back on the amount of sugar I add to my tea. (It is an unhill battle, for sure!)

Love the tea ramble...keep it up!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The Green Tea Mojo is a green black blend which might be why it was giving you the headaches.

I had a pot of Rooibos Chocolate this morning and am brewing a pot of Formosa Oolong Ming Xiang.


----------



## SongbirdVB

I'm having Diet Coke this morning, but I'm ashamed of myself if that helps. 

The Green Tea Mojo sounds great and has been added to my shopping list.  

Does the Cacao Mint Black taste like a York Peppermint Patty?  If so I'm heading to Teavana right NOW.


----------



## crebel

Well Gang, I have been reading this thread every day but not participating but I haven't had access to loose-leaf teas (I don't like to order on-line) and have been stuck with bagged teas unless I find something while traveling.  Anyway, a tea shop has opened 90 miles from me that has about 120 varities of blended teas to smell, taste, BUY!!!!  For those of you who like to order on-line, you can check it out at GONGFU.TEA.COM  I got a Masala Chai (good), Marrakech Market (green tea blended with hint of mint and touch of bergamot - yummy), Cream Assam (my new favorite), and Lemon & Hibiscus (also a green tea - great iced).  I am in heaven!  The packages each have hand-written labels telling me how much to use per 6oz water, whether to brew at 208 or 175 degrees and how long to let it steep.  Right now I boil the water and use a thermometer and timer, but if I can find a Zarafina I don't have to order, I will be right there with the rest of you!

Chris


----------



## MamaProfCrash

crebel said:


> Well Gang, I have been reading this thread every day but not participating but I haven't had access to loose-leaf teas (I don't like to order on-line) and have been stuck with bagged teas unless I find something while traveling. Anyway, a tea shop has opened 90 miles from me that has about 120 varities of blended teas to smell, taste, BUY!!!! For those of you who like to order on-line, you can check it out at GONGFU.TEA.COM I got a Masala Chai (good), Marrakech Market (green tea blended with hint of mint and touch of bergamot - yummy), Cream Assam (my new favorite), and Lemon & Hibiscus (also a green tea - great iced). I am in heaven! The packages each have hand-written labels telling me how much to use per 6oz water, whether to brew at 208 or 175 degrees and how long to let it steep. Right now I boil the water and use a thermometer and timer, but if I can find a Zarafina I don't have to order, I will be right there with the rest of you!
> 
> Chris


Welcome Chris!

Check Tuesday Morning for a Zarafina. Those teas sound excellent. Masala Chai's are really, really good. The Cream Assam has me intrigued.


----------



## crebel

BTackitt said:


> Ok.. I am looking for a really GOOD lemony flavored tea. I have recently struck out hard on 2 I tried.. One smelled lemony when dry, but after making it, it tasted ... uck. when I try to describe it my mouth opens and my tongue does something weird.
> The second one I tried was Bangkok Lemongrass from Teavana, but I didn't like it either.
> 
> I know I always liked Lemon Zinger from Celestial Seasonings (or someplace like that) I am trying to find a loose leaf I like as well.


If you have anyplace that sells Ahmad Tea of London (really good bagged tea), they have a Lemon and Lime black tea that I really like (if you want to send me a PM, I will mail you a couple of packets to try).


----------



## crebel

Thanks for the welcome Prof.  The Cream Assam is described as a heart Assam base combined with smooth honey vanilla.  To me it smells like a rich Black Cavendish pipe tobacco.  I tend to prefer hot tea sweet and milky, but this one has a "creamy" feel and taste without adding anything else.  I will check out Tuesday Morning for a Zarafina next time I head to the "big city" (maybe tomorrow).


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

frojazz said:


> I am also trying to cut back on the amount of sugar I add to my tea. (It is an unhill battle, for sure!)
> 
> Love the tea ramble...keep it up!


Frojazz,
I too know it's an uphill battle. When we were backpacking, I was drinking tea with no sugar because we didn't bring any. And the tea tasted great those mornings. Now I'm back to civilization, I'm also back to putting sugar in my tea. It's one of my vices.....


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Frojazz,
> I too know it's an uphill battle. When we were backpacking, I was drinking tea with no sugar because we didn't bring any. And the tea tasted great those mornings. Now I'm back to civilization, I'm also back to putting sugar in my tea. It's one of my vices.....


Where did you go backpacking? I have been on one trip and really enjoyedit. Normally we car camp.

So pretend you are backpacking and ditch the sugar. Enjoy the natural flavors and loveliness that is tea unencumbered by sugar.


----------



## SongbirdVB

The Cream Assam sounds fabulous!

I am also a fan of sweet tea.  I've cut back on the sweetener since I started drinking loose leaf tea, but haven't cut it out entirely.  If the tea is new to me I'll try it before I sweeten it, some need more than others.  Previously I'd just add the sweetener to the cup before I even poured the tea.  So I'm taking small steps...


----------



## frojazz

crebel said:


> Well Gang, I have been reading this thread every day but not participating but I haven't had access to loose-leaf teas (I don't like to order on-line) and have been stuck with bagged teas unless I find something while traveling. Anyway, a tea shop has opened 90 miles from me that has about 120 varities of blended teas to smell, taste, BUY!!!! For those of you who like to order on-line, you can check it out at GONGFU.TEA.COM I got a Masala Chai (good), Marrakech Market (green tea blended with hint of mint and touch of bergamot - yummy), Cream Assam (my new favorite), and Lemon & Hibiscus (also a green tea - great iced). I am in heaven! The packages each have hand-written labels telling me how much to use per 6oz water, whether to brew at 208 or 175 degrees and how long to let it steep. Right now I boil the water and use a thermometer and timer, but if I can find a Zarafina I don't have to order, I will be right there with the rest of you!
> 
> Chris


Chris,
Welcome to not lurking on the tea thread! That Marrakech Market sounds really good. I checked out the Gongfu Tea website. Looks like they have a few kinds I'd like to try. Have you ever tried the Lotus tea?  It looks good. I am also thinking about ordering some Matcha to make green tea ice cream.

I've been burned by getting loose tea from an online supplier that was really poor quality. I prefer to order tea from places that other people recommend. Thanks!



SongbirdVB said:


> The Cream Assam sounds fabulous!
> 
> I am also a fan of sweet tea. I've cut back on the sweetener since I started drinking loose leaf tea, but haven't cut it out entirely. If the tea is new to me I'll try it before I sweeten it, some need more than others. Previously I'd just add the sweetener to the cup before I even poured the tea. So I'm taking small steps...


This is a good idea. When I'm in a hurry I'll just put some sugar in the cup before the tea is done, but I'll try sweetening it after it is done. Maybe I can use less. One thing that helped me was actually pouring the sugar onto a spoon before adding it so that I actually think about how much I am adding to the cup.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

ProfCrash,
We went to Yosemite, hiked 38 miles in 4 days, and climbed Half Dome. (That's Half dome, in the picture) My husband, a seasoned backpacker, brought the tea, and it tasted so good those mornings before the next part of our hike began. Irish Breakfast. Thankfully, tea bags weigh practically nothing, because in backpacking, it's all about the weight!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yeah! We did that same trip. We backpacked up to Little Yosemite camp ground and camped there. Did Half Done the next day (I chickened out 3/4 of the way to the chains part, fear of falling to my death kicked in), and then camped out that night.


----------



## SongbirdVB

I love Yosemite.  Went there the first time when I was stationed in Monterey, 1977/78, and fell in love.  Took a ton of pictures and they turned out great.  I'm no Ansel Adams but it's hard to take a bad picture in a place that beautiful!  I've been back a few times and the love affair continues.  It's my favorite of the National Parks that I've visited.


----------



## crebel

frojazz said:


> Chris,
> Welcome to not lurking on the tea thread! That Marrakech Market sounds really good. I checked out the Gongfu Tea website. Looks like they have a few kinds I'd like to try. Have you ever tried the Lotus tea? It looks good. I am also thinking about ordering some Matcha to make green tea ice cream.
> 
> I've been burned by getting loose tea from an online supplier that was really poor quality. I prefer to order tea from places that other people recommend. Thanks!


I haven't tried anything else yet besides the 4 I listed, but they gave me a booklet listing all their current offerings that I have been going through and marking what I want to try next - Lotus is one I have marked. The description says it is made by taking a lotus flower bud and peeling back the petals then placing 2 grams of tea into each bud and reclosing it - "After several hours, the scent of the lotus has produced a tea that can only be described as heavenly." I am impressed with the quality of the four I have tried. Let us know what you think of their quality and what their service is like if you do order from them so I know whether to continue recommending the site for on-line purchases. They were very pleasant and helpful in the store. I think I have at least a dozen different teas that are marked for my next trip.


----------



## Dankinia

frojazz said:


> I'll have to try that Roobios Tropica. Sounds good. I am also trying to cut back on the amount of sugar I add to my tea. (It is an unhill battle, for sure!)
> 
> Love the tea ramble...keep it up!


Yep a very uphill battle that I have been struggling with for awhile. Drinking nothing but water is borning, and I can't handle artifical sweeteners so the Crystal Light and Liption On-the-go things you add to water are not possible for me. I grew up drinking instant tea with sugar and that stuff tastes horrible when I tried it unsweetened. The loose teas should really help now that I have found a few that I like.


----------



## Dankinia

SongbirdVB said:


> I'm having Diet Coke this morning, but I'm ashamed of myself if that helps.
> 
> The Green Tea Mojo sounds great and has been added to my shopping list.
> 
> Does the Cacao Mint Black taste like a York Peppermint Patty? If so I'm heading to Teavana right NOW.


It doesn't taste as smooth as a peppermint patty, but adding a bit of sugar brings out the chocolate/mint taste more then drinking it plain does. It is pretty good though and my nephew says it is his favorite.


----------



## BTackitt

DH and DS#2 took me to breakfast, I made sure to grab one of *MY* teabags to take with me..
Waitress didn't even bat an eye when I asked for hot water, son did though.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Are you still talking tea?  I only drink L Grade (aka Earl Grey ) by Twinings.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Kindle Gracie said:


> Are you still talking tea? I only drink L Grade (aka Earl Grey ) by Twinings.


LOL there is so much tea to discuss and so little time.


----------



## BTackitt

Tea and chocolate.. 2 of the gifts of living.


----------



## 1131

koolmnbv said:


> I usually always drink Earl grey with french vanilla in it. Sometimes I will add honey. I want to branch out but I am not good at picking out the right teas. I will have to get a mixed batch and try a few variations.


Earl Grey is one of my standards but I never thought to put french vanilla in it. Is that the same stuff the strange people put in coffee? What I mean is, can I get it in the coffee isle? I've been drinking my Earl Grey iced lately. I'm thinking french vanilla may not taste to good if it is iced. Have you ever tried it that way?


SongbirdVB said:


> I am also a fan of sweet tea. I've cut back on the sweetener since I started drinking loose leaf tea, but haven't cut it out entirely. If the tea is new to me I'll try it before I sweeten it, some need more than others. Previously I'd just add the sweetener to the cup before I even poured the tea. So I'm taking small steps...


I've never liked my tea sweetened. I'm not much for sweet stuff. But chocolate, now there's something I can't pass by and it tastes great with all the teas I drink. Did I see something about peppermint pattie tea? There's another one for my wish list.


----------



## koolmnbv

Kindle Gracie said:


> Are you still talking tea? I only drink L Grade (aka Earl Grey ) by Twinings.


Thats the exact kind I drink, I love it!


----------



## frojazz

Uff. I just hung out at the Gong Fu Tea website for too long. I ordered an iced tea pitcher, some tins, and 2oz each of Lotus, Moroccan Mint and Marrakech Market. Will let y'all know how the shipping and order are with this company.

I'm trying to stay away from Teavana, but today is the last day to get free shipping with that 'summer' code, and I can hear them calling my name...

BTW, Gong Fu Tea has a few choices of smaller tins available. Did anyone else notice that you can't get those small basic tins from Teavana anymore? boo.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Kindle Gracie said:


> Are you still talking tea? I only drink L Grade (aka Earl Grey ) by Twinings.


What is L grade? I drink Twinings Earl Grey, but never noticed a grade.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL what a bunch of enablers we are. So many wonderful teas, so little time.


----------



## Rasputina

I'm home now. Off to make a pitcher of Luzianne iced tea. And collapse. LOL


----------



## Cowgirl

Been so busy with my dranddaughter since Friday,  I haven't had a chance to brew a pot of tea.  Finally getting around to brewing a pot of Rooibos Tropica.  Ahhhhhh


----------



## 1131

Ahhh, I'm having a nice peppermint tea (only have some stash tea bags for this one) before going to bed.  Any recommendations for a good peppermint loose leaf?


----------



## koolmnbv

Carol Hanrahan said:


> What is L grade? I drink Twinings Earl Grey, but never noticed a grade.


Mine is twinings earl grey in the pale yellowish box. I just assumed it was the same type, Ive never noticed a grade either and Im not exactly sure what L grade is.


----------



## frojazz

imallbs said:


> Ahhh, I'm having a nice peppermint tea (only have some stash tea bags for this one) before going to bed. Any recommendations for a good peppermint loose leaf?


I love Teavana's Moroccan Mint. However, it is more like spearmint than peppermint. I bought some actual peppermint from them as well, but it smells so strong that I like to mix it with other teas. Usually I will brew a couple of times with the Moroccan Mint and then add a scoop or so of the Peppermint. I'll have to try a cup of just Peppermint. The reviews on Teavana's website are high.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Carol Hanrahan said:


> What is L grade? I drink Twinings Earl Grey, but never noticed a grade.


LOL, L Grade is Earl Grey. I had a friend that thought that's what the name of it was. When she started searching for it in the grocery store and asking if they carried it, she discovered the 'real' name. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It scare sme that I can list of four different Earl Grey's that I like and none of them are found in the grocery store. 

The Peppermint is good. I drank it mainly when I was feeling sick. It was great for the stomach.

So far today I have gone through a pot of Roobios Lemon, Anna's, and Darjeeling Margarets Hope. I am starting a pot of Earl Grey 69 as I type. 

OK, so I am twelve, the name makes me laugh and think of Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure.


----------



## Someone Nameless

WHAT?  there are different kinds of Earl Grey?    who knew!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

TG has 6 Earl Greys:Earl Grey, Earl Grey Bouquet Decaf, Earl Grey Imperior, Earl Grey No. 13, Earl Grey No. 69, Earl Grey's Lady Violet

http://www.teamerchants.com/Categories/1/BlackAroma.aspx

Teavana has two Earl Greys: Earl Grey Creme and Earl Grey.

http://www.teavana.com/Loose-Leaf-Teas/Black-Tea/

I know that there is a Lady Grey out there as well that is pretty good.

See, this is why you should branch out of tea found in the grocery store. There are so many yummy options.


----------



## drenee

drenee said:


> IAlso found this one that looks interesting. It doesn't look double-walled though.


I ordered this mug, in pink. It arrived while I was out of town, so this morning was the first time I tried it. It is double-walled. I love it!! I leave between 5 and 5:30 in the morning, and I have a 2 hour drive. I was able to put my loose tea in the little basket, close it and put it in my bag. Then when I got to the office I added hot water. Ginseng Vitality and Honeybush Vanilla, of course. Then after I got back home I added more water for a second infusion, and drank that one over ice. Did I mention I love this mug? It is very nice and I'm sure I'm going to get a lot of use out of it.
deb


----------



## BTackitt

It's raining.. Time for another cup.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

BTackitt, what do you make to deal with the rain.

So far today I have had two pots of Rooibos. One was Capetown and the other Ginger.


----------



## BTackitt

Well, I made a pot of Teavana's Rooibos Sweet Amore last evening, but I brewed up 3 pots of Lupicia's Hibiscus Cinnamon in my Zarafina to have duting class today as cold tea.

I have now gone 2 weeks with NO Diet Coke. This is HUGE for me, as I used to drink 6-20oz bottles or more a day. I drank alot of tea then too, but feel better about myself for kicking DC out. I keep staring at the 2 bottles sitting in the fridge and now I can look  and think, "nope, that doesn't even sound good".


----------



## BTackitt

Actually, late last night, I had a slightly upset stomach... HAD to have some peppermint tea w/honey. It helped me sleep.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

BTackitt said:


> Well, I made a pot of Teavana's Rooibos Sweet Amore last evening, but I brewed up 3 pots of Lupicia's Hibiscus Cinnamon in my Zarafina to have duting class today as cold tea.
> 
> I have now gone 2 weeks with NO Diet Coke. This is HUGE for me, as I used to drink 6-20oz bottles or more a day. I drank alot of tea then too, but feel better about myself for kicking DC out. I keep staring at the 2 bottles sitting in the fridge and now I can look and think, "nope, that doesn't even sound good".


Congrats! I would imagine that you are seeing a decent cost savings as well. That is awesome!


----------



## Lynn

Just got home from work and made some cocoa mint black tea from teavana. It has become one of my favorites. I thought my Zarafina was broken though, it was making a funny clicking noise and didn't heat the water or drop the infuser basket. Fortunately it was user error- I didn't have the part that holds the water seated all the way down on the base- what a relief!

Lynn L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Sounds like a good tea. Glad to hear that the Zarafina is working fine. They do make a great cuppa.


----------



## crebel

frojazz said:


> Uff. I just hung out at the Gong Fu Tea website for too long. I ordered an iced tea pitcher, some tins, and 2oz each of Lotus, Moroccan Mint and Marrakech Market. Will let y'all know how the shipping and order are with this company.


Frojazz, I am anxious to hear what you think of the company, I know Teavana is working with Kindleboards (which is just awesome), but I was so excited to find a place that sells "real" tea somewhat close to me that I had to tell somebody (so I told lots of somebodies here ). I just had a cup of the Marrakech Market. It wasn't what I expected from the smell of the blend (thought it would be spicier), but it was a good "light" tea. It reminded me of a Lady Grey. I think I will try it iced next time. If you like sweet tea, this one does not need much sweetner at all, I used too much sugar in the first cup and it almost overwhelmed it.

Can someone tell me about "pearl" teas? I know the name comes from the shape of the leaves being rolled tightly together into a ball or "pearl". Do they brew differently, have a stronger flavor/aroma because of the rolling?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Pearls are suppose to be some of the better tea out there. Since they are hand rolled, the leaves have to be long and whole, which some say requires the use of a better quality of tea. I have only had jasmine pearls from TG and Teavana, both had great pearls.


----------



## BTackitt

Think I will try my Dragon Pearls from Teavana tonight.. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Rasputina

I haven't been on because it's been over 110 here since we got home and our AC hasn't been working. I've gotten very little sleep over the last two days as a result of the heat. The repair guy came today and thankfully it just needed some minor tweaking and a charge and it's nice and cool now. I swear I need a vacation to recover from our trip.

Just been drinking iced tea.


----------



## frojazz

crebel said:


> Frojazz, I am anxious to hear what you think of the company, I know Teavana is working with Kindleboards (which is just awesome), but I was so excited to find a place that sells "real" tea somewhat close to me that I had to tell somebody (so I told lots of somebodies here ). I just had a cup of the Marrakech Market. It wasn't what I expected from the smell of the blend (thought it would be spicier), but it was a good "light" tea. It reminded me of a Lady Grey. I think I will try it iced next time. If you like sweet tea, this one does not need much sweetener at all, I used too much sugar in the first cup and it almost overwhelmed it.


I'm excited for my new tea to be delivered! The only info I have from Gong Fu is that they are sending my order via USPS. I do have a tracking number, but it isn't tracking anything yet. Don't know how close I'll watch that number since I've not had a lot of luck with USPS and their tracking system. I did put my order in on Sunday, so it took until Monday for it to get processed. I will let y'all know asap when I get my tea (and accessories!).


----------



## MonaSW

A nice pot of Triple Berry Tea: http://www.spicetradersteas.com/teas.htm#tripleberrydecaf It's a nice sweet tea and I enjoy it before going to bed.


----------



## koolmnbv

ProfCrash said:


> TG has 6 Earl Greys:Earl Grey, Earl Grey Bouquet Decaf, Earl Grey Imperior, Earl Grey No. 13, Earl Grey No. 69, Earl Grey's Lady Violet
> http://www.teamerchants.com/Categories/1/BlackAroma.aspx
> 
> Teavana has two Earl Greys: Earl Grey Creme and Earl Grey.
> http://www.teavana.com/Loose-Leaf-Teas/Black-Tea/
> 
> I know that there is a Lady Grey out there as well that is pretty good.
> See, this is why you should branch out of tea found in the grocery store. There are so many yummy options.




I tried Lady grey once before and IIRC I dont think I like it, but maybe I should give it another try.

And I should *DEFINITELY* need to branch out of the grocery store tea aisle, there is a Teavana pretty close to me I will have to check it out soon.


----------



## SongbirdVB

koolmnbv said:


> I tried Lady grey once before and IIRC I dont think I like it, but maybe I should give it another try.
> 
> And I should *DEFINITELY* need to branch out of the grocery store tea aisle, there is a Teavana pretty close to me I will have to check it out soon.


Took me a while to figure out IIRC, but I got it! LOL!

Yesterday I was out of water so had to drink Diet Coke. Today I lugged a 5 gallon bottle to work and am a happy tea drinker once again.

Starting the day with Maracuya Passion Oolong blended with Peach Tranquility. Nice fruity tea for the morning. After reinfusing this I'll switch, probably to Thai Tea Blend.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

koolmnbv said:


> I tried Lady grey once before and IIRC I dont think I like it, but maybe I should give it another try.
> 
> And I should *DEFINITELY* need to branch out of the grocery store tea aisle, there is a Teavana pretty close to me I will have to check it out soon.


Teavana is a great store. Lots of tea to smell and sample. IT is a wonderful place to start.

I liked Twinnings Lady Grey. There is a lot less bergamot in it so I could drink it more easily then I could regular Eal Grey. Then I started playing around with other Earl Grey's and well, the rest is history.

I am starting the day with Rooibos Jungle Fire.


----------



## Andra

I like Twinnings Lady Grey, but not iced.  I don't know why.  It's one of my favorites in the winter when I need hot tea for my sore throat.
Current choice for iced tea is Twinnings Herbal Unwind with African Honeybush, mandarin and orange.
I'm still not using much loose tea at work, but tea bags are still better than Diet Coke!


----------



## frojazz

MonaSW said:


> A nice pot of Triple Berry Tea. It's a nice sweet tea and I enjoy it before going to bed.


That one looks good. I'd better lay off purchasing tea for a bit, though. I need to consume some of what is in my cupboard before I order any more.


----------



## drenee

^^that is exactly what I'm trying to do before I make another tea run.  I am out of Blueberry Bliss though, and I'm having a hard time holding myself back.  I don't have a lot left, but I better drink a lot the next few days.  
deb


----------



## Aravis60

It's a blah, rainy sort of day, so I am trying to spice things up with a cup of rooibos chai.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Andra said:


> I like Twinnings Lady Grey, but not iced. I don't know why. It's one of my favorites in the winter when I need hot tea for my sore throat.
> Current choice for iced tea is Twinnings Herbal Unwind with African Honeybush, mandarin and orange.
> I'm still not using much loose tea at work, but tea bags are still better than Diet Coke!


That is 100% true. Go for it. I encourage all tea drinking. I also encourage tea exploration but people really should do what makes them happiest.

I remember when I first branched into tea being surprised at the number of options at World Market. I checked out Republic of Tea online and saw all the loose leaf options and decided to try some. I was surprised at how good the tea was. Slowly over time, I decreased the tea bags and increased the loose leaf tea. I cannot remember when I first found Teavana but I was excited. Since then, it has been a lot of experimenting and learning. Some failed experiments but many wonderful finds.

I blame my Sister-in-Law for my Gschwender addiction, she gave me a sampler set three years ago for Christmas. I went online and was shocked at the massive number of teas that I could try. Now 95% of my teas come from Gschwender because I cannot find them elsewhere.

Of course, that might change given the new tea shops that are popping up here. Maybe I should edit my first post and add in peoples favorite teas? Folks could list their top five teas (blends or straight) and list where they purchased them. That way folks would have a list of recommended teas? What do people think?


----------



## Rasputina

I made some cinnamon toast and had a cup of almond biscotti with milk this afternoon. Twas yummy.


----------



## frojazz

ProfCrash said:


> That is 100% true. Go for it. I encourage all tea drinking. I also encourage tea exploration but people really should do what makes them happiest.
> 
> Of course, that might change given the new tea shops that are popping up here. *Maybe I should edit my first post and add in peoples favorite teas? Folks could list their top five teas (blends or straight) and list where they purchased them. That way folks would have a list of recommended teas?* What do people think?


I think this is a great idea. I know when I first started drinking tea, the selection of tea was overwhelming. It is helpful to have someone ask you the initial question of what you like: caffinated, fruity, minty, sweet, etc. Maybe we could say what kinds we like but what general kinds of tea we gravitate toward (black, white, green, herbal, etc) so that newbies have a place to start?

Of course, the hard thing about this is that my 'top 5' changes from month to month!


----------



## BTackitt

today's brewings, 4 pots of Green Tea Mint, 3 pots of Dragon Pearls, Both from Teavana, 3 pots of Hibiscus cinnamon from Lupicia.com and 4+ hours left til bedtime.... What's next?
Lupicia's Pommier: has Honeybush, rooibos, brown cane sugar, dried apple, safflower, maple syrup.


----------



## Aravis60

ProfCrash said:


> Maybe I should edit my first post and add in peoples favorite teas? Folks could list their top five teas (blends or straight) and list where they purchased them. That way folks would have a list of recommended teas? What do people think?


This sounds like a great idea to me too.  I'm always reading about something here and then going back to try to find it.


----------



## MonaSW

I'm getting down to the bottom of all my tea tins. Time to buy some more.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

MonaSW said:


> I'm getting down to the bottom of all my tea tins. Time to buy some more.


What are you thinking of buying Mona?


----------



## BTackitt

I can give you without a doubt my top 2, but after that, it really changes.
Lupicias Hibiscus Cinnamon is my favorite.
A good strong Mint tea with honey is my second favorite, I like mint, but the real reason is the upset tummy/sore throat factor. Mint settles an upset tummy and honey soothes a sore throat.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Why don't people make a post that says "My favorite teas" I will post them on Sunday.


----------



## drenee

So far my favorites would have to be the Ginseng Vitality and Honeybush Vanilla from Teavana.  I love the Blueberry Bliss also.  Admittingly, I have plenty more teas to try.
deb


----------



## crebel

ProfCrash said:


> Why don't people make a post that says "My favorite teas" I will post them on Sunday.


I suppose "The kind you drink" is too broad ? I seem to have a wide variety of favorites depending on the day or time or day or weather or mood or.....current favorite is Cream Assam from Gong Fu.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The idea is to give new posters or people looking for a new flavor to try a place to look. So it is not going to be perfect but it is a starting place for new people.

My Favorites:

Roobios Jungle Fire (Tea Gschwender):  Red Tea with Cinnamon, Orange Peel, and Cloves. Great in the mornings. A nice red with a little bit of spice.

Genmicha (Tea Gschwender): A Sencha Green tea with toasted rice in it. It has a little smoky salty taste to it. Very nice and a bit different.

Arabian Night (Tea Gschwender): A Green Black Tea with sunflower, jasmine, and rose blossoms. Very flavorful and smells wonderful. 

Anna's (Tea Gschwender): A Black Tea with raspberry. Fruity and yummy. 

Bossa Nova (Tea Gschwender): An Oolong with vanilla. Aromatic  and strong. A great tea to have with a scone.

I have 30 teas sitting at my desk. These are the five that I like to take with me when I travel for any period of time because they are the ones to suit most of my moods. I could easily list more teas and the ones I favor change from week to week. These teas are ones I would recommend to a new tea drinker.


----------



## frojazz

I was so excited to find my package from Gong Fu at my house yesterday when I got home! I ordered on Sunday and it was shipped via USPS, so I really didn't think I'd see it for a while. I realize this may be partly due to location, but I made a Teavana order the same day and the Gong Fu order showed up first. Very nice perk when ordering from a new company.

My package from Gong Fu was nicely put together. There were plenty of packing peanuts to keep my iced tea pitcher safe, and each tin I ordered was prettily wrapped in tissue paper. The order was complete and everything looked great. The teas came in resealable foil pouches with handwritten names and instructions. I also got the statement with a handwritten thank you at the bottom. Nice touch.

Now for the good stuff: I made a cup of Lotus last night. I watched the tea brew and was hoping I could see the Lotus petals unfurl, but it didn't look like anything special. The tea was very good. It smells floral, and I was worried I wouldn't like it, but it is just floral enough, if that makes sense. Hubby even drank a whole cup with me and didn't put the mug down once. He's not so good with feedback when it comes to items of consumption. Appreciation must be inferred by how quickly item is consumed. His tea disappeared quickly. I was able to get a second brew out of the leaves this morning. I think this may have been partly due to me brewing it the first time on mild. I suspect I could have gotton a third brew out of it as well, but I had to clean out my Zarafina so that I could try the Marrakech Market.

Marrakech Market is a very different tea from anything else in my cupboard. It is spicy like Roobios Sweet Amore, but is lacking in the cinnamon so has a completely new taste. I don't have any Earl Greys, so I can't compare it to those. It is good and so strong that I don't need much sugar in it. My mother is a coffee drinker and sometimes complains that tea is too weak; I think she would like this tea.


----------



## crebel

Frojazz, it sounds like you are pleased with your first shopping experience at Gong Fu - I'm glad I didn't lead you astray!  It is very interesting that your taste perception of Marrakech Market was so different from mine (other than not needing much/any sweetner), I described it as light and you described it as "so strong".  I wonder if the difference is in the Zarafina settings (right now all I have is an infuser, thermometer and timer)?  I think I likened it to the Earl/Lady Greys because the bergamot was what came through for me more than any other flavor.  I also like floral teas, I will give the Lotus a try next time.  Enjoy your new teas!


----------



## frojazz

crebel,
Thank you for your recommendation.  I will order from Gong Fu again, but it'll be far in the future since I really need to drink what I have.  I had a very good experience with them.  Besides, I figured that someone needed to order from them and review it for these threads!  So, really, I was taking one for the team.  I think the difference between our descriptions of the Marrakech Market was because I am not as familiar with the bergamont flavor (And now that my cup has cooled, it does have a less intense taste).  It is hard to describe the taste that I'm assuming is bergamont.  It is kinda like mint but not like mint at all.  I'm really not explaining it very well!


----------



## SongbirdVB

My favorites (as of this moment):

Earl Grey Creme (Teavana)

Thai Tea Blend (Teavana) 

Bossa Nova (Tea Gshwender)

O'Connors Cream (Tea Gshwender)

Raspberry Black (Teavana)


Hmmmm... All but the Bossa Nova (Oolong) are black teas.  Yummy!!

Honorable Mention:  Rooibush Kuruman (Tea Gshwender), the first loose leaf tea I tried and I still love it.

THANKS CRASH!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

(giggles)

Harvey said I can talk about this so...

I am going to get to review some teas for Teavana. (giggles) No idea when they are going to arrive, only that it is going to be in August. I have no idea how to review or what they want me to do, all I know is it is free new teas. (giggles and does the happy dance)

I am so excited!!!!


----------



## crebel

ProfCrash said:


> (giggles)
> 
> Harvey said I can talk about this so...
> 
> I am going to get to review some teas for Teavana. (giggles) No idea when they are going to arrive, only that it is going to be in August. I have no idea how to review or what they want me to do, all I know is it is free new teas. (giggles and does the happy dance)
> 
> I am so excited!!!!


I would giggle and do a happy dance too ! Looking forward to your reviews.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> (giggles)
> 
> Harvey said I can talk about this so...
> 
> I am going to get to review some teas for Teavana. (giggles) No idea when they are going to arrive, only that it is going to be in August. I have no idea how to review or what they want me to do, all I know is it is free new teas. (giggles and does the happy dance)
> 
> I am so excited!!!!


Awesomesauce!! So, there's your referral bonus. Fantastic. Can't wait to see which teas you get and how you like them!


----------



## Aravis60

ProfCrash said:


> (giggles)
> 
> Harvey said I can talk about this so...
> 
> I am going to get to review some teas for Teavana. (giggles) No idea when they are going to arrive, only that it is going to be in August. I have no idea how to review or what they want me to do, all I know is it is free new teas. (giggles and does the happy dance)
> 
> I am so excited!!!!


That's great! Can't wait to hear what you have to say!


----------



## drenee

Good for you.  All of your enabling has paid off.  Now you can really give us some great ideas.  I can't wait.
deb


----------



## frojazz

YAY Crash!   That is so exciting!  I'm looking forward to living vicariousally through your reviews.


----------



## Addie

frojazz said:


> YAY Crash!  That is so exciting! I'm looking forward to living vicariousally through your reviews.


Me, too!


----------



## BTackitt

ProfCrash that is seriously awesome!


----------



## drenee

You know we're going to want a detailed list of what they sent, and what you think...and I think you better practice making blends.  You can do it.
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL I will have to start experimenting with blends. Maybe you can help me. When I get the teas in I will list them and their ingredients.


----------



## frojazz

Here are my top five teas today:  

Bangkok Lemongrass (Teavana, herbal): I love the combo of fruity with vanilla.

Moroccan Mint (Teavana, green): This is spearmint with a smoky flavor, imparted from the Gunpowder tea from which it is made.  It is good to calm my tummy, especially after a too-large meal.

Carribean Breeze (Teavana, herbal): So fruity and tropical; it is good hot and great iced.

Rooibos Vanilla (Teavana, rooibos): One of my first loose teas, this is a staple in my cupboard.  It is a nice, basic, rooibos with high quality vanilla.  Yum!

Green Tea Heaven (Teavana, green): My hubby loves this one, and he doesn't consider himself a tea drinker.  It is a good loose tea with which to start, but don't overbrew or it will be bitter.  This is green tea mixed with rhubarb and red currants.


----------



## MonaSW

ProfCrash said:


> What are you thinking of buying Mona?


There are so many choices, but I am thinking of getting more Triple Berry and Winter Storm from Spice Traders and Teas; Azteca Fire Herbal, Haute Chocolate Rooibos, Tarocco Ruby Orange Herbal and Garden Aria White. I just got a case of Organic Rooibos with Honeybush from Traditional Medicinals. Love my tea.


----------



## koolmnbv

How often do you all put honey in your tea?

I got into this habit when I was a young girl, my grandmother would have us do tea time together and she would always put milk and honey into my tea. So when I got older it was already my taste. Just wondering how many others do this.


----------



## BTackitt

Honey in my mint tea is a MUST.
Sometimes though, honey can be a bit overpowering so I don;t use it in every tea.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I prefer honey to sugar when I use a sweetener but I rarely use a sweetener.


----------



## Aravis60

ProfCrash said:


> I prefer honey to sugar when I use a sweetener but I rarely use a sweetener.


Me too.


----------



## BTackitt

I just added 1/2 tsp of:
 to my tea cup. My new cup holds exactly 1 Zarafina pot.


----------



## drenee

I too prefer honey.  I've been experimenting with the german rock sugar.  I find it works best if I add it to the tea leaves before brewing.  
deb


----------



## Cowgirl

drenee said:


> I too prefer honey. I've been experimenting with the german rock sugar. I find it works best if I add it to the tea leaves before brewing.
> deb


I agree Deb...I add mine to the pot before brewing my tea


----------



## drenee

I put on a some tea to infuse before I went to get my hair done.  I'm having a glass iced now.  I also added more than I have been previously using.  I think I was being a bit stingy with the sugar.  It tastes very good.  Not too sweet.  
deb


----------



## Rasputina

I use honey sometimes but I mostly use homemade simple syrup. Or if I want flavored I'll use Torani syrups. But that is mostly for iced tea. For hot it's honey. 

I haven't had any tea yet today, I have a sore throat too I think I'm getting my daughters cold that is how hers started. sigh.


----------



## frojazz

I only put honey in my tea when I'm sick. I don't have many other uses for honey other than making sticky buns, so I don't have regular honey around. I like this organic Hawaiian honey:








So I don't use it unless it is a very special occasion.

I like to use simple syrup for my iced teas and Torani syrup for my hot teas. I've been experimenting with the german rock cane sugar. I like it, but old habits (using syrup) are hard to break.


----------



## BTackitt

had homemade manicotti tonight, ate too much.. had a pot of peppermint tea w/honey afterwards.
now I'm finishing up a pot of my hibiscus cinnamon. then its off to bed.


----------



## drenee

Went to Teavana today because I was completely out of Ginsing Vitality and Honeybush Vanilla.  I also picked up more Blueberry Bliss.  I also picked up some new teas to try.  Matevana, Japeneses Wild Cherry, Peach Bloom, Mandarin Orange, and Bankok Lemongrass.
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have had the Mate Vana, I really like it, and the Japanese Wild Cherry, did not like it. It reminded me of cough syrup. Sorry.

The Lemongrass sounds good. The others are not ones I would probably try, I am not as fond of the fruity teas.


----------



## drenee

I did not like the Raspberry Sangria I had before.  I thought it was bitter.  The Blueberry makes a great iced tea.  And that's why I got the others, for iced teas.  
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

One of the great things about tea is that there are so may varieties out there so everyone can find what they like.


----------



## BTackitt

OK.. for those who like to blend their own teas:
http://www.sfherb.com/store/loose-tea,category.asp
things like 1lb Hibiscus flowers for $6.
I have ordered their Peppermint leaf (cut) 1lb for $5 and their Spearmint leaf (cut) 1lb for $3.35. and the Rooibos tea 1lb $5. Already have the Honeybush. I add it to alot of my non-honeybush teas..

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

wow those are some great prices. You could easily make you own blends.


----------



## MonaSW

I don't sweeten my tea. If I am sick, I make a hot toddy (brandy, lemon, honey, hot water). It seems to help those nasty cold symptoms.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

mmmm hot tody.

I have been known to make hot water and put honey and lemon in it when I have a sore throat. It actually tastes good and it is very soothing. I tend to forget the brandy, mainly because I shouldn't be drinking booze at work.


----------



## Cowgirl

Gone for 10 days now it's time to get back into my morning tea routine.  I think I'm leaning toward Deb's favorite (not) raspberry sangria.


----------



## drenee

When I was at Teavana this weekend I told them I didn't care for Raspberry Sangria.  He mentioned something about the sangria part of it makes it something or other.  I'm not a sangria drinker, so the comment went over my head.  
deb


----------



## SongbirdVB

I'm having Assam Mangalam (TG) for my morning tea.  I need a strong black tea to keep me awake today...


----------



## Rasputina

blech I've been really sick. Not sure what it is but it's nasty and I'm hoping it doesn't turn into pneumonia. I haven't been drinking much of anything other than water. Missing my tea.


----------



## frojazz

Rasputina said:


> blech I've been really sick. Not sure what it is but it's nasty and I'm hoping it doesn't turn into pneumonia. I haven't been drinking much of anything other than water. Missing my tea.


Rasputina, I hope you get better quickly and don't have to deal with pneumonia.

There is something going around at work, and I felt achy and headache-y for a couple of days. I HATE being sick during the summer.



drenee said:


> Went to Teavana today because I was completely out of Ginsing Vitality and Honeybush Vanilla. I also picked up more Blueberry Bliss. I also picked up some new teas to try. Matevana, Japeneses Wild Cherry, Peach Bloom, Mandarin Orange, and Bankok Lemongrass.
> deb


I wanna know how you like Mandarin Orange. Sounds like one I might like. And let us know how you like Bangkok Lemongrass! I'm interested in knowing since BT isn't a fan.

I'll have to agree with Crash about the Japanese Wild Cherry. 



BTackitt said:


> OK.. for those who like to blend their own teas:
> http://www.sfherb.com/store/loose-tea,category.asp
> things like 1lb Hibiscus flowers for $6.
> I have ordered their Peppermint leaf (cut) 1lb for $5 and their Spearmint leaf (cut) 1lb for $3.35. and the Rooibos tea 1lb $5. Already have the Honeybush. I add it to alot of my non-honeybush teas..


BT, let us know how you like ordering from this company, and review the quality of their products! It sounds like a great way to get some bulk tea-making items.

I made Bangkok Lemongrass into an iced tea last night...ummmmmm.


----------



## Rasputina

Thanks, this one starts as a sore throat and then it's all the fever, congestion, exhaustion issues. My daughter has had it for over a week now. 

I'm sure lemongrass would be yummy as an iced tea. So many combos you could do with that too. I love sugarcane sticks in my lemonade and I bet they would be great in iced tea.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Lemon Green from Teavana is one of my favorites when I am sick. That and a Rooibos Lemon.


----------



## BTackitt

frojazz said:


> BT, let us know how you like ordering from this company, and review the quality of their products! It sounds like a great way to get some bulk tea-making items.


Well, order was FAST.. It arrived today. 2 days.. will be testing the mints tonight to see how strong etc they are.


----------



## Cowgirl

Was at the mall today and of course stopped into Teavana.  I had to replenish my azteca fire and then decided to try their zingiber ginger coconut.  Can't wait to try the later.


----------



## MonaSW

I'm on Tea watch. Hope my order gets here soon.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

What did you order Mona?


----------



## MonaSW

I got Haute Chocolate, Tarocco Ruby Orange, Garden Aria White and Azteca Fire.

The Zarafina is down to $19.47 ($42.46 with shipping).


----------



## Cowgirl

Just tried my first cup of zingiber ginger coconut and it is yummy!  I've also been drinking my tea from the clear teavana cup.  I love looking at the color of the tea without looking directly into the cup. I received it as a gift and didn't think I'd like it as much as I do.  Now it's the only cup I use.


----------



## MonaSW

Still on tea watch, sigh. I checked the tracking. It should be here sometime next week.


----------



## frojazz

I was so mad last week when I dropped the top to the tea pot that goes to the Zarafina I brought to work.  It smashed on the floor, breaking into a gazillion pieces.    Well, for those of you who are wondering, yes, the Zarafina still will dispense into the pot without a lid.  I was thinking I'd just get another Zarafina since the price is so low on Amazon, but paying more for shipping than for the actual product just seems crazy!  Since it works without a lid, I'm happy.

Had a mug of iced Roobios Amore this morning and some iced Carribean Breeze yesterday.  Good tea makes me happy.


----------



## Cowgirl

I wonder if you can buy an extra Zaraina teapot on their website?  Although with the recent price drops I still think they must be going out of business or something.  
I made my last pot of raspberry sangria.  Need to replenish soon.  I just love the tart taste of this one!


----------



## MonaSW

You used to be able to get teapots and other replacement parts. I have 2 trays and 2 teapots for one Zarafina.


----------



## suicidepact

I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned it yet, but I'm sure with 43 pages someone has, but I'm a big fan of PG Tips. I even drink it cold whenit's hot outside.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

suicidepact said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned it yet, but I'm sure with 43 pages someone has, but I'm a big fan of PG Tips. I even drink it cold whenit's hot outside.


PG Tips has been mentioned a few times. It sounds like a really good bagged tea.

(PC attempts hypnosis via the internet) follow the pretty pen. back and forth, back and forth, relax, focus on your breathing.....

Loose leaf is yummy. You want to try loose leaf. It is so tasty. And less expensive (well after the start up cost). And more healthy for you. All those yummy flavors. mmmmm loose leaf tea.

On the count of three you will wake up with all normal in your world except for a burning desire to visit a local tea shop and start experimenting with loose leaf tea.

1

2

3

How ya feeling?


----------



## Cowgirl

lol


----------



## Sienna_98

I bought my PG Tips loose leaf from Amazon.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Sienna_98 said:


> I bought my PG Tips loose leaf from Amazon.


LOL

Awesome

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## Lynn

Cowgirl said:


> I wonder if you can buy an extra Zaraina teapot on their website? Although with the recent price drops I still think they must be going out of business or something.
> I made my last pot of raspberry sangria. Need to replenish soon. I just love the tart taste of this one!


I looked at their site this weekend and did not see the tea pots but did see replacement infuser parts.

Lynn L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I just checked their page and did not see the teapots. Weird, because at one point in time they had the tea pots. I thought about getting an extra so I could have one for reds, one for blacks, and one for greens. I don't drink white tea so I didn't need one for whites.

You know, there are times when I am discussing tea or writing about tea and I realize that if I didn't use tea frequently, people would think I am a racist. "I like some blacks, but many are just really hard for me to take. White's are just too bland." It just sounds wrong...


----------



## suicidepact

Cowgirl said:


> lol





ProfCrash said:


> PG Tips has been mentioned a few times. It sounds like a really good bagged tea.
> 
> (PC attempts hypnosis via the internet) follow the pretty pen. back and forth, back and forth, relax, focus on your breathing.....
> 
> Loose leaf is yummy. You want to try loose leaf. It is so tasty. And less expensive (well after the start up cost). And more healthy for you. All those yummy flavors. mmmmm loose leaf tea.
> 
> On the count of three you will wake up with all normal in your world except for a burning desire to visit a local tea shop and start experimenting with loose leaf tea.
> 
> 1
> 
> 2
> 
> 3
> 
> How ya feeling?


Great reply, ProfCrash. Unfortunately I travel a lot (9-10 months out of the year) and carrying around the whole setup wouldn't be efficient for me. It's difficult enough in some countries to get milk instead of cream (yuck!) for my tea! If you've ever tried UHT milk you might know what I'm talking about. However, on your recommendations of of a good strong black tea, I promise to make a concerted effort to start while at home. I prefer strong black teas (builder's tea) and chais (no Starbuck's latte junk,) I like spiced black tea, heavy on flavor.
End of hypnosis treatment...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I will have to disagree with you on the space issue. A tea infuser takes very little space and is pretty much all you need to make loose leaf tea. There are even double wall travel mugs with infusers built in to them. The packages of loose leaf tea probably takes up a little more space then your tea bags, but not much more.  You could even buy your own tea bags and make your own tea bags. The ones that I use are large enough to allow the tea to fully expand and are made with material tat is environmentally friendly.

I sometimes choose to travel with bags because I don't feel like making the effort for a weekend trip but normally, I just bring a portable infuser and 3 or 4 tins of my favorite teas with me.

Sorry, I know I come off as a loose leaf fanatic. OK, I am a loose leaf fanatic. I do think that people believe that loose leaf tea is really time consuming and hard to do but it really is not. I think that folks end up depriving themselves of a wonderful tea experience because they don't know how easy it is to make loose leaf tea.

And now I sound like a condescending fanatic. (sigh)

Sorry...


----------



## Cowgirl

You converted me to loose leaf and now I sound likfe a condescending loose leaf fanatic to all my friends.  Ihave converted a few so at least now I'm not alone!


----------



## MonaSW

Ah, having a nice glass of Tarocco Ruby Orange. Lovely flavor and a beautiful deep red color.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Starting the day with some Strawberry Paraiso and a banana.  The perfect breakfast! 

Went to Teavana over the weekend and picked up the Strawberry Paraiso, some Cacao Mint, Raspberry Black, and Rose Marzipan Delight.  The Raspberry Black was refilling my tin, it's a favorite, but the others were all new to me.  Thanks for the product reviews, guys!  They helped me decide which teas to buy.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Songbird, if you order from TG try the Anna's. It is their raspberry black. I find it more flavorful then Teavana's. I had bought Teavana's Raspberry Black once and was not a fan. Anna's is one of my must have teas.


----------



## Cowgirl

I love Strawberry Paraiso.  I was at Teavana yesterday and they are discontinuing quite a few teas.  When they are gone they are gone.  Two of my favorites are going bye bye...Raspberry Sangria and Pistachio Apple Pie.  I bought 4 oz instead of my usual 2 of each.  If you have a particular favorite you might want to ask if it's on the discontinue list and stock up.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Cowgirl, you can freeze tea. So if you bought more and froze it you could make it last longer.


----------



## Cowgirl

ProfCrash said:


> Cowgirl, you can freeze tea. So if you bought more and froze it you could make it last longer.


Good to know. I'm thinkging of ordering them online because they come in those vacuum sealed packages. Then I could freeze that. I'm so sad about 2 of my favs but glad the salesperson told me.


----------



## SongbirdVB

I had asked about the Green Tea Mojo, it's been discontinued.  Pffft.  I really wanted to try that one!  My daughter bought the Apricot Caramel Torte and LOVES it.  I somehow left the store without buying any of that one so it's on my list for next time!


----------



## Cowgirl

My friend bought some Rooibos Sweet Amoire yesterday and I tried hers last night.  It's definitely one to add to my list.


----------



## Cowgirl

http://www.heavenoftea.com/2009/08/12/2009-discontinued-teas/
This is the list of the discontinued tea at Teavana.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> Songbird, if you order from TG try the Anna's. It is their raspberry black. I find it more flavorful then Teavana's. I had bought Teavana's Raspberry Black once and was not a fan. Anna's is one of my must have teas.


Good to see this, Crash, thanks. Raspberry Black is on the discontinued list and the suggested replacement has strawberry in it too. I love strawberry, but I want my raspberry tea to be strawberry-free!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I see they are discontinuing Lemon Green. That is a shame, it is one of the few Teavana teas I buy at this time. Most of the other tea I have not tried so I can't say much about.

Wonder what the new flavors are?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

And the alternative for Raspberry Black is a good deal more expensive as well.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> And the alternative for Raspberry Black is a good deal more expensive as well.


Yep, and I meant to mention that... got caught up on the strawberry issue. I'll definitely try the TG version.


----------



## frojazz

Wow.  There are about 5 on their d/c list that I have and like.  Big bummer about Lemon Green, though.  I just found that one, and it makes a great glass of iced tea.  Good to know tea is freezable!

OTOH, I'm sure their new lineup will have me ordering away!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

If you freeze the tea make sure it is in an air tight container or bag. OK, so that is probably obvious, but, well, you never know.


----------



## MonaSW

I either need to add more tea or steep the Azteca Fire longer, it was so weak.  The Tarocco Ruby Orange was perfect though. A very nice tea.


----------



## Cowgirl

MonaSW said:


> I either need to add more tea or steep the Azteca Fire longer, it was so weak.  The Tarocco Ruby Orange was perfect though. A very nice tea.


I blend apple lemon pomegranate with Tarocco Ruby Orange....it is delicious iced!!!!!


----------



## drenee

I was holding my breath the whole time I was reading the discontinued list.  A couple of the ones I like are on the list, but new teas are coming, and that is very exciting.
deb


----------



## crebel

I'm spending the weekend with my sister (should add that to the daily bump thread), and spent over an hour at Gong Fu tea shop, BIG FUN!  I picked up more Cream Assam (my favorite), an Oolong called Pacific Breeze (Oolong, wild roses, jasmine blossoms, lemon myrtle and natural citrus oils), A black called Absolute Almond (essential oil of almonds and pieces of dried almonds as well - smells heavenly), their Earl Grey Supreme, a black Chocolate Mint and an herbal called Organic Symphonic Splendor (lemongrass, peppermint, ginger, licorice, cardamom and pepper).  Can't wait to start trying them.

They brew both teas and coffees with an "IgenuiTEA", anyone heard of these or used them?  Link-maker didn't find one at Amazon.


----------



## Rasputina

...catching up

about loose leaf and packing. You can just use small travel tins for loose leaf ( I have some left over from republic of tea travel tins that I refill) and you can get big empty tea bags and just put the loose leaf in and steep in the cup. Throw the whole thing away when you are done. Very easy and takes up almost no space.

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## Susan in VA

I haven't followed this thread in a while (say, about the last 35 pages of it), so my apologies if this has been asked before.  (And yes, I'll catch up with it eventually, just not right now.)

My favorite evening tea has been Twinings Vanilla Black Tea for quite a while.  And now it's been discontinued.  I emailed Twinings to ask whether they had any cases of it left in the warehouse, or whether perhaps they were developing some new vanilla blend to take its place.  No and no.  Not popular enough.  

This was sold in bags only, but that's ok.  I've tried the other vanilla tea that my supermarket carries, Bigelow's French Vanilla, found it drinkable but not outstanding.  I've also tried Republic of Tea's Vanilla Almond, which I liked much better but the vanilla flavor was not as strong as Twinings'  --  AND now I can't find it anymore locally.  And there was a nice one that my dad has, vanilla rum, which was very good but I really don't want the rum flavor every day.  So now I need a new vanilla tea.  Black, and without any fruity flavors, though almond would be ok.  

Any recommendations?


----------



## Rasputina

I drink the Republic of Tea vanilla almond. Not exactly the same but the Teavana Almond Biscotti is very yummy. You could always choose a favorite black tea and steep it with a small piece of vanilla bean in it.


----------



## Susan in VA

Rasputina said:


> I drink the Republic of Tea vanilla almond. Not exactly the same but the Teavana Almond Biscotti is very yummy. You could always choose a favorite black tea and steep it with a small piece of vanilla bean in it.


Now there's a thought! Could probably even use the same bit a few times before it loses its oomph.

Off to Teavana to look at Almond Biscotti...

And it's nice to know that the vanilla almond still exists -- just need to find out who around here might have it. My regular grocery stores (Giant, Trader Joe's, Whole Foods) don't.


----------



## Susan in VA

Hmm, Teavana's Almond Biscotti has cinnamon bits....  makes me a bit wary.  I love the taste of cinnamon in anything baked, and in ice cream.  So when I was a coffee drinker I was thrilled to discover cinnamon-flavored coffee, and then to my great surprise found it awful.  

Still, looking at the length of this thread, if I didn't like it I'm sure I could find someone here to whom I could mail the rest of it so it didn't go to waste.


----------



## MonaSW

crebel said:


> They brew both teas and coffees with an "IgenuiTEA", anyone heard of these or used them? Link-maker didn't find one at Amazon.


ingenuiTEA by Adagio Teas on the left, Perfect Tea Maker by Teavana on the right. Neither comes with a mug.

 

I have used the Perfect Tea Maker, and it seems to work great.


----------



## Rasputina

You could have them brew you cup of the almond biscotti if you have a teavana nearby. I order my republic of teas from their website.


----------



## crebel

Susan in VA said:


> I haven't followed this thread in a while (say, about the last 35 pages of it), so my apologies if this has been asked before. (And yes, I'll catch up with it eventually, just not right now.)
> 
> My favorite evening tea has been Twinings Vanilla Black Tea for quite a while. And now it's been discontinued. I emailed Twinings to ask whether they had any cases of it left in the warehouse, or whether perhaps they were developing some new vanilla blend to take its place. No and no. Not popular enough.
> 
> This was sold in bags only, but that's ok. I've tried the other vanilla tea that my supermarket carries, Bigelow's French Vanilla, found it drinkable but not outstanding. I've also tried Republic of Tea's Vanilla Almond, which I liked much better but the vanilla flavor was not as strong as Twinings' -- AND now I can't find it anymore locally. And there was a nice one that my dad has, vanilla rum, which was very good but I really don't want the rum flavor every day. So now I need a new vanilla tea. Black, and without any fruity flavors, though almond would be ok.
> 
> Any recommendations?


The Cream Assam at gongfu-tea.com is described as "Hearty Assam base combined with smooth honey vanilla". It is my absolute favorite. I thought someone had mentioned a cream assam from Teavana, but I checked before typing this to see if they were similar and couldn't find it listed. I think you would like the one from Gong Fu if you are up for trying a new on-line store sometime.


----------



## crebel

MonaSW said:


> ingenuiTEA by Adagio Teas on the left, Perfect Tea Maker by Teavana on the right. Neither comes with a mug.
> 
> 
> 
> I have used the Perfect Tea Maker, and it seems to work great.


Thanks for finding the links. They appear to be about the same thing from different makers. I went ahead and bought the 32oz ingenuitea today because they had it at the store. I used it tonight and it worked great!


----------



## BTackitt

OK.. Got an order from Republic of Tea today.. I LOVE their Green Tea w/ Acai berry. OH YUM.
Was the first time I had tried it.. and had been a bit leery. Did need to add just a touch of sweetner though...


----------



## Susan in VA

Rasputina said:


> You could have them brew you cup of the almond biscotti if you have a teavana nearby. I order my republic of teas from their website.


I didn't even know they had stores -- thought it was just online. Turns out there are two about half an hour's drive away, so next time I'm in either of those areas I'll be sure to stop by. Thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## Rasputina

I got a free sample of the Green Tea w/ Acai berry last month and it was really good.


----------



## Susan in VA

crebel said:


> The Cream Assam at gongfu-tea.com is described as "Hearty Assam base combined with smooth honey vanilla". It is my absolute favorite. I thought someone had mentioned a cream assam from Teavana, but I checked before typing this to see if they were similar and couldn't find it listed. I think you would like the one from Gong Fu if you are up for trying a new on-line store sometime.


Sure I'm up for it -- it's why I posted here, hoping to get some ideas for new ones to try! Thanks!


----------



## crebel

Susan in VA said:


> Sure I'm up for it -- it's why I posted here, hoping to get some ideas for new ones to try! Thanks!


If there is anyplace to get new ideas, it is sure to be from the KBers! When you check out the site, look at the Absolute Almond (black tea) too. I had a cup this afternoon and it is very aromatic, I will get this one again.

I bought an oolong today too and brewed a pot that is now cooling in the frig for ice tea tomorrow.....are the oolongs the "footy" teas (this one smelled fruity not footy)?!


----------



## 1131

crebel said:


> I bought an oolong today too and brewed a pot that is now cooling in the frig for ice tea tomorrow.....are the oolongs the "footy" teas (this one smelled fruity not footy)?!


I like a good oolong tea. I've never thought of them as feet. I think someone described a Darjeeling as tasting like feet though and that's another one I like. Which oolong did you get?


----------



## crebel

imallbs said:


> I like a good oolong tea. I've never thought of them as feet. I think someone described a Darjeeling as tasting like feet though and that's another one I like. Which oolong did you get?


Somewhere way back in this thread there was a discussion on a particular oolong (I think) that someone said reminded them of dirty feet and "footy" became a descriptor . i got one called Pacific Breeze that has lots of florals in it (rose, jasmine, lemon myrtle and citrus oils) - the lemon was the dominate smell while it was brewing, I haven't tasted it yet. I think when it hits 103 here today it will hit the spot over ice . It is also described as a dry finish, so I think it must be like a dry wine and have heavier tannins in it...I'll let you know. I'm having the Cream Assam to start the day.


----------



## drenee

Susan, I really love the Honeybush Vanilla from Teavana.  I personally use it to blend with my other teas, but it has a wonderful vanilla flavor.  It is a red tea though and not a black tea.  

Be sure to plan on spending some time in the Teavana store.  The clerks are very knowledgable and love to talk tea.  

deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

http://www.teamerchants.com/buy/1/1/142/Vanilla/990.aspx

TG has a vanilla black you can try. The link is above. My favorite vanilla tea is the Bossa Nova. It is an Oolong with Vanilla. Yummy. http://www.teamerchants.com/buy/1/5/144/Bossa-Nova-/993.aspx


----------



## Cowgirl

How about addding the Torini French vanilla to your tea.  By the way...love the almond biscotti


----------



## drenee

I was checking out the new items on the Teavana site.  They have a rock sugar jar that's new.  It comes with 3 lbs. of the rock sugar, and obviously is reusable.  Very nice.  
deb


----------



## BTackitt

I plan on trying the Republic of Teas, Good Hope Vanilla later today.
http://www.republicoftea.com/templates/detail.asp?navID=313


----------



## Cowgirl

drenee said:


> I was checking out the new items on the Teavana site. They have a rock sugar jar that's new. It comes with 3 lbs. of the rock sugar, and obviously is reusable. Very nice.
> deb


They have the rock sugar in the jars in the stores at my Teavana.


----------



## crebel

BTackitt said:


> I plan on trying the Republic of Teas, Good Hope Vanilla later today.
> http://www.republicoftea.com/templates/detail.asp?navID=313


I see they show a vanilla almond black on the same page. I will have to look for this one.


----------



## Rasputina

I had a cup of teavana gingerbread cookie. It was good, but not what I expected. It wasn't like a gingerbread cookie and it's a very pink color herbal blend. I like the almond biscotti better.


----------



## drenee

I did not look for the jarred rock sugar when I went to the store a couple of weeks ago.  Honestly, I really didn't shop much, besides get my tea.  It's too hard on my wallet.  

I made a pitcher of Bangkok Lemongrass Rooibos.  Very good.  It's one of the new ones I got.
deb


----------



## Cowgirl

The Bangkok Lemongrass is my next purchase. I had some at a friend's house this week and I loved it!

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## 1131

A very strange thing happened at my house last night. I had bought 2 Zarafina Tea Makers as Christmas gifts a few months ago. This morning I got up and there was a Zarafina sitting on my counter. I went downstairs and one of the Zarafina's was missing!. I know it wasn't SO because he's out of town this weekend. I don't know what happened but since the Zarafina seems to want to stay at my house, I decided not to argue. By the way the, the Gyokuro Imperial green that I am drinking right now was good before but now OH! MY! GOD! this stuff is seriously good.


----------



## drenee

^^^hmmm...your story sounds a little fishy.  
deb


----------



## 1131

drenee said:


> ^^^hmmm...your story sounds a little fishy.
> deb


No, no fish taste at all. Just a really good green tea.


----------



## crebel

imallbs said:


> A very strange thing happened at my house last night. I had bought 2 Zarafina Tea Makers as Christmas gifts a few months ago. This morning I got up and there was a Zarafina sitting on my counter. I went downstairs and one of the Zarafina's was missing!. I know it wasn't SO because he's out of town this weekend. I don't know what happened but since the Zarafina seems to want to stay at my house, I decided not to argue. By the way the, the Gyokuro Imperial green that I am drinking right now was good before but now OH! MY! GOD! this stuff is seriously good.


Who knew there were Zarafina Fairies? I am sure any leftover pixie dust they sprinkled while unboxing the Zarafina made the tea taste even better!

Last night in the chat room modkindle was telling us about a tea shop in San Francisco that sells loose tea that has to be washed before it is brewed to remove grit. Susan in VA and I thought we might be leery of that. Anyone wash their tea?


----------



## drenee

I think I'd be leery of washing my tea also.  In fact, I'm sure I would.

Having Strawberry Harmony blooming tea.  I love the blooming teas.  
deb


----------



## corkyb

Hello everyone, 
I have been reading this thread on and off for a while. Last weekend I finally made a trip to Teavana and 4oz and $30 later exited with some tea in hand. I am lucky I got out of there without buying a $179 cast iron teapot that I was looking at. I came home and brewed the best cup of tea I have ever had. I then promptly ordered the zarafina which came this week. I was back at Teavana the next day, this time I spent $60 and came home with two more teas and a thermos I can brew tea in at work and it keeps it hot all day. So now I'm in the poor house but seriously thinking about some bangkok Lemongrass that people keep talking about. I purchased some blueberry acai along the way and didn't care for it hot. This weekend I made some iced tea with it and it is fabulous. 
I have to go back on an eating regimen soon that calls for absolutely no sugar, flour or wheat in any form. I am hoping I can continue to drink most of these lovely teas. Things with "natural flavors" in them often have sugar in them, but I don't find that ingredient in this tea but not sure I am down to the level of inactive ingredients that I need to see. I will be devastated if I can't continue to drink these teas. Oh I gave up caffeine too, but am drinking a spot of white tea now and then.

I have a question, two actually. When brewing Rooisbos, what do you brew it on in the zarafina? And when mixing two teas together, what do you brew it on? The strongest or the weakest.

Thanks for your help and for this great thread.
Paula ny


----------



## MamaProfCrash

corkyb said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have been reading this thread on and off for a while. Last weekend I finally made a trip to Teavana and 4oz and $30 later exited with some tea in hand. I am lucky I got out of there without buying a $179 cast iron teapot that I was looking at. I came home and brewed the best cup of tea I have ever had. I then promptly ordered the zarafina which came this week. I was back at Teavana the next day, this time I spent $60 and came home with two more teas and a thermos I can brew tea in at work and it keeps it hot all day. So now I'm in the poor house but seriously thinking about some bangkok Lemongrass that people keep talking about. I purchased some blueberry acai along the way and didn't care for it hot. This weekend I made some iced tea with it and it is fabulous.
> I have to go back on an eating regimen soon that calls for absolutely no sugar, flour or wheat in any form. I am hoping I can continue to drink most of these lovely teas. Things with "natural flavors" in them often have sugar in them, but I don't find that ingredient in this tea but not sure I am down to the level of inactive ingredients that I need to see. I will be devastated if I can't continue to drink these teas. Oh I gave up caffeine too, but am drinking a spot of white tea now and then.
> 
> I have a question, two actually. When brewing Rooisbos, what do you brew it on in the zarafina? And when mixing two teas together, what do you brew it on? The strongest or the weakest.
> 
> Thanks for your help and for this great thread.
> Paula ny


Welcome to the insanity!

I brew my rooibos on the herbal setting. I tend to brew blends at the level of the strongest on the theory that you will not get the stronger teas flavor if brewed at the lower temperature.


----------



## drenee

I purchased one of the cast iron teapots. Not the $179.00 one. I got the Hobnail in green. $70.00. I love it. I will be getting a warmer before winter.

A reminder: if you decided to order online from Teavana, be sure to klick through our link here on KBs. Teavana became an affiliate a couple of months ago and KBs get a small percentage of everything we order.

So glad you decided to try teas, Paula. I just recently began drinking these teas specifically because of the enablers on this thread and I could not be more grateful. I too have been trying to give up caffeine and Teavana has been very helpful. 
deb


----------



## krissynae

I have never posted her before. I was only a black tea drinker until about 5 years ago. Mostly drink English Breakfast or English afternoon. At a recent trip to the Twining store at epcot I found a tea called Winter Spice. It is amazing. But of course I can not locate it at the store to puchase more. Hoping it will be back this winter. I usually drink it at home because I never can enjoy it hot while at work. I just thought I would stop in and say Hi


----------



## drenee

Hi, krissynae.  Welcome to the Tea Thread.  
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

krissynae said:


> I have never posted her before. I was only a black tea drinker until about 5 years ago. Mostly drink English Breakfast or English afternoon. At a recent trip to the Twining store at epcot I found a tea called Winter Spice. It is amazing. But of course I can not locate it at the store to puchase more. Hoping it will be back this winter. I usually drink it at home because I never can enjoy it hot while at work. I just thought I would stop in and say Hi


Welcome to the thread! Have you looked on line for the Winter Spice tea?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

A quick search makes it appear that this is a seasonal tea. Stock up when you see it next. properly stored tea will last up to 6 months. You could get an air tight container at Target (like the kids you store flour in) an put the bags in there. That way you have a supply that will last your for a while.


----------



## Rasputina

I still want to get a cast iron teapot, even though I don't "need" one since I use the Zo hot water pot.


----------



## drenee

I did not think I would use a Zarafina teamaker.  I also got two of the cast iron cups and saucers.  I feel so special when I use the set.
deb


----------



## Cowgirl

I look at the cast iron sets but I'm just not sure I'd use it.  I think my next accessory purchase will be a clear pot so I can brew some of those blooming teas.


----------



## drenee

http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Tea-Cups-Mugs/Travel-Tea-Cups/Teavana-Tea-Rhapsody-Glass-Tea-Tumbler.axd
This tumbler works perfect.
deb


----------



## Cowgirl

I think I'm leaning toward the tumbler style.


----------



## corkyb

drenee said:


> I did not think I would use a Zarafina teamaker. I also got two of the cast iron cups and saucers. I feel so special when I use the set.
> deb


Deb,
Do you have the Zarafina AND the cast iron? I would love a cast iron set. I'd need the warmer though and I wonder how warm a tealight keeps it. I LOVE the Zarafina, but I would like it if the tea were a little hotter. Like my tea hot. Or ice cold. I'm just wondering if I would use both. I have wasted a lot of tea in my life by buying and just not using it, but somehow I can't see myself wasting Teavana tea. It is so delicious. hmmm, wonder how late the mall is open. I could run up there right now for that lemongrass I am dying to try. Has anyone purchased any canisters from Teavana? If so, which kind and how do you like them?
Paula ny


----------



## drenee

I have purchased the canisters.  I use the Teavana brand ones.  Airtight.  

I do not have a Zarafina.  I too like my tea very hot or very cold.  I tend to drink throughout my tea throughout the morning, and it's just not staying hot long enough for me.  It's okay since we're in summer weather, but I'm sure I'll want it to stay hot longer in cooler weather.  Teavana has a couple of different kinds of warmers.  Some of them are open and one the tea light is enclosed.  Seems to me the enclosed one would work better.  

I think most malls are open till at least 6 on Sundays.
deb


----------



## corkyb

One thing I love about the Zarafina is how easily it cleans and it's relatively small footprint. I am enjoying it immensely actually.


----------



## MonaSW

For rooibos I use the herbal setting on my Zarafina. Comes out perfect.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

You could always make your tea in the Zarafina and then keep it warm in the cast iron pot. 

Yes, I am evil. Glad that you noticed.


----------



## corkyb

yes you are!  If I did that, though, then I wouldn't need their $99 teapot that has the temperature built in.  So you just save me$100.  Don't know what you did to Deb though.
Paula ny


----------



## MonaSW

corkyb said:


> One thing I love about the Zarafina is how easily it cleans and it's relatively small footprint. I am enjoying it immensely actually.


I've had mine for almost 2 years and it is still going strong. And for me it's the easiest way to make drinkable white tea since white tea seems to be mush more temperature sensitive than other teas.


----------



## Cowgirl

MonaSW said:


> I've had mine for almost 2 years and it is still going strong. And for me it's the easiest way to make drinkable white tea since white tea seems to be mush more temperature sensitive than other teas.


I agree...I always brewed my white tea too long and it turned out bitter. The Zarafina makes a perfect pot of white tea everytime!!!!

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## Rasputina

drenee said:


> I have purchased the canisters. I use the Teavana brand ones. Airtight.
> 
> I do not have a Zarafina. I too like my tea very hot or very cold. I tend to drink throughout my tea throughout the morning, and it's just not staying hot long enough for me. It's okay since we're in summer weather, but I'm sure I'll want it to stay hot longer in cooler weather. Teavana has a couple of different kinds of warmers. Some of them are open and one the tea light is enclosed. Seems to me the enclosed one would work better.
> 
> I think most malls are open till at least 6 on Sundays.
> deb


That is why I like the Zo hot water pot. I choose the temp and it's always ready, so I can have a cup of hot tea right away at any time.


----------



## Rasputina

corkyb said:


> One thing I love about the Zarafina is how easily it cleans and it's relatively small footprint. I am enjoying it immensely actually.


I've had mine for about a year, honestly it doesn't clean up nearly as good as just making tea in my glass pot. I have to soak or wipe the zarafina with vinegar to get off the black tea stains. It really accumulates. It does make great tasting tea though. Although I still wish it made more tea at a time.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I clean mine once every two weeks. I normally soak it in a cleaning solution over night and then wash it. 

I wipe it down after each use which prevents the vast majority of staining. I have a dedicated dish cloth at the office that I use for the immediate drying after use.


----------



## Cowgirl

I usually brew white, herbal and rooibos teas which don't stain too much.  I do notice the difference when I brew black tea.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I brew rooibos, herbal, green, black, and Oolong. The only serious staining I notice is on the infuser baskets. Wiping down the steeping chamber right after use leaves it with hardly any stains. At least that has been my experience.


----------



## Cowgirl

The pot gets stained also especially with the balck tea.  My infuser basket is definiately stained.  Not sure how to get those stains off but I do brew plain water through it a few times every 2 weeks.


----------



## BTackitt

ok.. Tried another Republic of Tea flavor:Lemon Wintergreen
http://www.republicoftea.com/templates/detail.asp?navID=27 
I really liked this. brewed up perfectly in my Zarafina on herbal setting. I added a little Persimmon honey (local) and it was YUM.


----------



## Rasputina

Cowgirl said:


> The pot gets stained also especially with the balck tea. My infuser basket is definiately stained. Not sure how to get those stains off but I do brew plain water through it a few times every 2 weeks.


I've found a cloth dampened with vinegar and then wiped in the basket gets a lot of it off. Mine will never look new again though and getting it off the bottom where you pop out the metal piece, well that isn't very clean either.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

There is a cleaner for coffee pots that I use on mine. I don't know what it is called though.


----------



## MonaSW

I clean my Zarafina with a Mr Clean magic eraser, then rinse well. Cleans off all of the staining and does not leave a soap taste.


----------



## Susan in VA

I don't have a Zarafina so I'm not sure of the parts involved, but I get rid of tea stains (and coffee and anything else resistant to normal dishwashing) by submerging the stained item in a bowl of hot water, adding one or two tablets of denture cleaner, and letting it sit overnight.  Makes stained teacups look like new.  (Actually I don't need to submerge teacups; those can just be filled with water and one of those tablets and left to sit.)


----------



## Aravis60

MonaSW said:


> I clean my Zarafina with a Mr Clean magic eraser, then rinse well. Cleans off all of the staining and does not leave a soap taste.


I use one of those on my hubby's coffee pot. It does work really well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan in VA said:


> I don't have a Zarafina so I'm not sure of the parts involved, but I get rid of tea stains (and coffee and anything else resistant to normal dishwashing) by submerging the stained item in a bowl of hot water, adding one or two tablets of denture cleaner, and letting it sit overnight. Makes stained teacups look like new. (Actually I don't need to submerge teacups; those can just be filled with water and one of those tablets and left to sit.)


That's a really good idea. . . .I have an iced tea maker.. . .not as fancy as the ones you all are talking about, but it works great for us, though I do get annoyed at the stains. I've used bleach before, and vinegar, to try to clean them, but there seem to be some places that stay brownish no mater what. I think I'll try the denture cleaner idea. . . . .


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think I'll try the denture cleaner idea. . . . .


If it's a big jug, use two or three of the tablets, and be sure to let it sit overnight. I just use the generic brand.

Works for flower vases too, if you keep fresh flowers for a week and then have that stain inside the vase where you can't reach.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

cool. . . .the jug isn't as big a problem, really, but the brewer basket gets really icky looking. . . .I know it's clean, but aesthetically it's. . . well. . . .not.  

I think I have some Polident around here from when my husband or son had some mouth guard thing they had to wear at night after they got braces off. . . . . .


----------



## 1131

Cowgirl said:


> The Bangkok Lemongrass is my next purchase. I had some at a friend's house this week and I loved it!


That one is on my next list as well. I hope to order before all the discontinued teas are gone. 3 of the ones I like are on the list.


----------



## 1131

Some good cleaning tips.  Baking soda great for most of it but it doesn't touch the unglazed parts.  I never thought about using denture cleaner...


----------



## corkyb

imallbs said:


> That one is on my next list as well. I hope to order before all the discontinued teas are gone. 3 of the ones I like are on the list.


I bought some bangkok yesterday and didn't care for it. Not much flavor at all and what there was, I didn't care for. The rest of the pot is sitting in a glass in the fridge and I guess I will try it iced. Right now I am drinking Ayurvedic white chai and I LOVE it. It's a keeper. I hope it doesn't have any sugar or natural flavors in it.


----------



## crebel

I had a cup of Chocolate Mint tea last night - Wow!  It really tasted like a cup of hot chocolate (without the calories) and not a tea flavor at all.  I think this will be a big favorite this winter.  

I love white teas, but I really have to be careful about timing them since they don't "color" as they brew - too long = bitter.  What are the flavors predominate in the white chai?


----------



## BTackitt

corkyb said:


> I bought some bangkok yesterday and didn't care for it. Not much flavor at all and what there was, I didn't care for. The rest of the pot is sitting in a glass in the fridge and I guess I will try it iced.


Corkyb, I didn't care for Bangkok Lemongrass either. Just not a flavor that did it for me. It's not the Lemongrass part, that's in many teas I do like.


----------



## Cowgirl

Maybe you can blend the lemongrass with another tea and at least you'll be able to use it up.  There must be something that would blend well with it.


----------



## corkyb

Well, I'm not too good with flavors, but the White Chai you asked about has a typical chai taste (spicy) with a hint of chocolate and something else, a coffee taste maybe.  It's really good.

Anyone have any ideas what to mix the Bangkok Lemongrass with?
Paula, off to take my dog to my moms for dogsitting while I am in hotlanta.


----------



## Lynn

I mixed the lemongrass in with my english breakfast tea, it adds a bit of lemon flavor. I think I did 1/2 and 1/2.
The white avurvedic chai and samurai chai mate are great together. My mom got me some from the Teavana store, they mixed it there for her.

Lynn L


----------



## drenee

crebel, where is the chocolate mint from?
deb


----------



## crebel

drenee said:


> crebel, where is the chocolate mint from?
> deb


gongfu-tea.com

It is No. 361 Chocolate Mint Tea - the description says "Reminiscent of a thin mint cookie, this blend combines fine China black teas with a gentle dose of dark chocolate flavoring and fresh peppermint. A wonderful dessert tea." It's really good.

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## Addie

So I've never been much of a tea drinker *ducks and covers* but a friend from high school and her family are tea obsessed. So they convinced me to buy Lifeboat Tea, and I have to say I fell in love. I just add some honey and it's absolutely perfect IMO. In fact, I just ordered some more off of Amazon, and it came today, which is great news for me because I've been out for a while and have been going through Lifeboat withdrawal. 

I know it's not a loose leaf, but I'm wondering where it ranks in the tea world? Is it even considered decent? Even if it were rated the worst tea ever, I'd still drink it because I love it, but I always wondered what tea aficionados thought of it. Also, I was wondering if there is a good loose leaf to start with based on my love of Lifeboat. I have a Teavanna in San Antonio, but I haven't dropped by yet.

And for anyone interested in my beautiful tea: 


Although, if you're really interested to try it, but don't want to commit to buying four boxes, I could part with a few and mail them to you! Because, really, it's going to take me forever to drink 320 of them.


----------



## drenee

All tea lovers are accepted here no matter what form you drink it in.  If you're not far from a Teavana store you really should stop by and chat with them a bit.  
Hope you enjoy the tea thread.
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

AddieLove said:


> So I've never been much of a tea drinker *ducks and covers* but a friend from high school and her family are tea obsessed. So they convinced me to buy Lifeboat Tea, and I have to say I fell in love. I just add some honey and it's absolutely perfect IMO. In fact, I just ordered some more off of Amazon, and it came today, which is great news for me because I've been out for a while and have been going through Lifeboat withdrawal.
> 
> I know it's not a loose leaf, but I'm wondering where it ranks in the tea world? Is it even considered decent? Even if it were rated the worst tea ever, I'd still drink it because I love it, but I always wondered what tea aficionados thought of it. Also, I was wondering if there is a good loose leaf to start with based on my love of Lifeboat. I have a Teavanna in San Antonio, but I haven't dropped by yet.
> 
> And for anyone interested in my beautiful tea:
> 
> 
> Although, if you're really interested to try it, but don't want to commit to buying four boxes, I could part with a few and mail them to you! Because, really, it's going to take me forever to drink 320 of them.


I have no idea where it ranks. This is the first I have heard of it. I think that it is great that you have a tea hat you love. Most people discover their love of tea through a good bagged tea. I will second the motion that you try and find a Teavana or a local tea shop and check it out. I think you will be impressed at how much yummy tea there is available to you.


----------



## Addie

Okay, I've been putting off going to Teavanna because it's at the mall, but I'm going to make the trek this week. And I'm not leaving until I buy some loose leaf tea. Here's hoping the people working there know their tea and can give me some sound advice!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

AddieLove said:


> Okay, I've been putting off going to Teavanna because it's at the mall, but I'm going to make the trek this week. And I'm not leaving until I buy some loose leaf tea. Here's hoping the people working there know their tea and can give me some sound advice!


hehehe If you let us know what you like flavor wise, I am sure we can give you a few suggestions.


----------



## drenee

AddieLove said:


> Okay, I've been putting off going to Teavanna because it's at the mall, but I'm going to make the trek this week. And I'm not leaving until I buy some loose leaf tea. Here's hoping the people working there know their tea and can give me some sound advice!


If the clerks in your store are as good as the ones in mine you should walk out with a very satisfying experience. They are very good at listening to what flavors you like and guiding you in the right direction. Don't be shy; let them help you. 
deb


----------



## drenee

A cup of Strawberry Harmony blooming tea.  This is my third infusion and it still very good.
deb


----------



## Cowgirl

Addielove...I agree the instore Teavanna clerks are very knowledgeable.  Be very careful though I never leave that store without spending at least $50.  I started with my favorite bag tea and was converted to the loose leaf.  Pretty soon you'll be going to Tuesday Morning to get a zarafina teamaker...


----------



## frojazz

crebel said:


> gongfu-tea.com
> 
> It is No. 361 Chocolate Mint Tea - the description says "Reminiscent of a thin mint cookie, this blend combines fine China black teas with a gentle dose of dark chocolate flavoring and fresh peppermint. A wonderful dessert tea." It's really good.


This one sounds really yummy!

If you do go to a Teavana, AddieLove, take your time. The people at the Teavana I've been to are always ready to put the next tin in front of you. Don't be afraid to step off to the side and think about your purchases.

One thing I really like about Teavana that I don't take advantage of enough is that they will make you-hot or iced-any tea they have in the store. I've only tried it once, but it would be a good way to try 'em out before you buy.


----------



## crebel

AddieLove said:


> Okay, I've been putting off going to Teavanna because it's at the mall, but I'm going to make the trek this week. And I'm not leaving until I buy some loose leaf tea. Here's hoping the people working there know their tea and can give me some sound advice!


Looking forward to hearing about your adventure and what you choose!



frojazz said:


> If you do go to a Teavana, AddieLove, take your time. The people at the Teavana I've been to are always ready to put the next tin in front of you. Don't be afraid to step off to the side and think about your purchases.


Good advice frojazz! It can be like shopping at a perfume counter and your nose gets overwhelmed with all the different scents. Stepping away once in a while (and check out the infusers, and thermometers, and tea pots, and storage tins and......) lets your sense of smell regroup.


----------



## drenee

I think it's a good idea also to go to their website and check out the descriptions, jot a few down that you'd like to sniff and go from there.  Once you get there, they have booklets that describe each of the teas.  I have one that I go through and mark with what I'd like to try next, or if someone here suggests one that sounds good to me.  Then I take the booklet with me so that I have a list I can stick to.
deb


----------



## drenee

I made a pitcher of iced Rooibus Peach Bloom.  I wanted to blend my normal Ginseng Vitality and Honeybush Vanilla, but I did not.  I really like the flavor.  I only got a small amount though and I used it all in this one pot.  I will be getting this one again.  
deb


----------



## BTackitt

Doing Happy dance     
Lupicia has my Hibiscus Cinnamon back in stock after being out for 2 months! I was almost worried.. down to just 2 bags of it. hehehehhehe


----------



## Aravis60

drenee said:


> I made a pitcher of iced Rooibus Peach Bloom. I wanted to blend my normal Ginseng Vitality and Honeybush Vanilla, but I did not. I really like the flavor. I only got a small amount though and I used it all in this one pot. I will be getting this one again.
> deb


I love the Rooibos Peach Bloom. I haven't tried it iced yet. Yummy!


----------



## drenee

I drank the whole pitcher yesterday.  I just reinfused it.  I added some Ginseng Vitality to it though.  
deb


----------



## Aravis60

At the mall today, I found some really cute little sealing ceramic canisters at Joann Fabrics. I think that they will be perfect for keeping my loose leaf tea at work. They were only $2.50.


----------



## drenee

Nice.  I love the bargains at Joann.  I will check that out this week.  What section were they in?
deb


----------



## Aravis60

drenee said:


> Nice. I love the bargains at Joann. I will check that out this week. What section were they in?
> deb


They were in the plastic bins that have the dollar and other bargain items in them.


----------



## drenee

okay...thanks.
deb


----------



## drenee

I'm having a mug of Matevanna and Honeybush Vanilla this morning.  Matevanna is not caffiene free, but it does not have the acid coffee does.  It's very smooth.  I only bought a small amount, but I do believe I like this and can completely cut out my coffee.  
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yerba MAte is caffiene free. It has some other type of stimulant but it is not caffiene. Does chocolate have caffiene?


----------



## Susan in VA

Yes, but only a small amount.  It's more the theobromine that acts as a stimulant.


----------



## Cowgirl

Has anybody ever heard of "Lets do Tea"...I introduced my friend to teavana because she loves tea.  She was googling tea and found "let's do tea".  It's like a tupperware party where you do home tea parties and sell their tea.  Sooooo she just became a rep and is going to do these tea parties.  Just wanted to know if anybody here ever heard of this company.  www.letsdotea.com


----------



## drenee

That looks so interesting.  A tea party would be sooo much fun.  
I love their teapots.  They have some very nice items.  
I just took a quick look at the teas.  Bubblegum tea?  Interesting.  

deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Interesting. Their tea prices looked a bit high but the flavors looked yummy.

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## drenee

I really liked a couple of their mugs and pots.  They have a travel pot that looks very nice.  
deb


----------



## Cowgirl

I'm pretty sure the tea prices are for 3 oz with the tin.  I I thought that price seemed pretty good.  I let you know what I think once I taste the tea...I need to try that bubblegum one.  I'm traveling for the next month so I'm not going to be able to sample their teas until I get back (friend isn't getting her selling package until after I leave). 
Profcrash...I think you'dd be great at doing these parties!  You're so knowledgeable about tea already.  I'd go to one of your parties!!!!


----------



## drenee

I emailed the link to my DIL and to my goddaughter.  They both love tea and would be so very good at it.  I'm a very terrible salesperson, so would not do well at all.

Having a mug of Matevana and Honeybush Vanilla.  I added a bit of milk to my tea this morning.  The first time ever to have milk in tea, but I wanted to tame it down just a bit.
deb


----------



## Cowgirl

Deb...I love to go to all the various home parties but hate hosting them and would never consider being a party consultant. I sold tupperware 25 years ago....loved doing the party because I believed in the product but hated being aggressive about getting people to host parties.  This one certainly sounds different.  As my friend gets more into this I'll pass along what I find out.


----------



## drenee

Thanks.  There are no reps in WV.  I am the same way, cannot put pressure on people.  But otherwise I think it would be a pretty fun job.
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It sounds like fun. I would think about doing something like that after I get married. Right now I am a bit stressed and trying to pull together the last little bit for the wedding. I can't believe it is in 6 weeks.

And I would need to try the tea before thinking about doing it. If I don't like the tea I can't sell the tea. I like the teas I get from Teavana and from Gschwedner so it is easy for me to hype them. OK, so I hype Gschwender more but that is because they have flavors that I cannot get at Teavan and all the flavors I can get at Teavana.


----------



## Cowgirl

I agree...I haven't tasted the tea yet and am anxious to do so.


----------



## 1131

corkyb said:


> I bought some bangkok yesterday and didn't care for it. Not much flavor at all and what there was, I didn't care for. The rest of the pot is sitting in a glass in the fridge and I guess I will try it iced. Right now I am drinking Ayurvedic white chai and I LOVE it. It's a keeper. I hope it doesn't have any sugar or natural flavors in it.


That's disappointing. I'm looking for a lemon tea with a strong lemon flavor. If I want a hint of lemon I can always add lemon balm to my black or green tea.


----------



## 1131

Cowgirl said:


> Has anybody ever heard of "Lets do Tea"...I introduced my friend to teavana because she loves tea. She was googling tea and found "let's do tea". It's like a tupperware party where you do home tea parties and sell their tea. Sooooo she just became a rep and is going to do these tea parties. Just wanted to know if anybody here ever heard of this company. www.letsdotea.com


Their site looked interesting but no reps in my area. I don't usually do home parties anyway. I really liked the looks of their travel tea maker. I may have to look around for one of those.


----------



## Cowgirl

I think you can also just order "stuff" from my friend once she gets her website up and running.  You don't necessarily have to have a party.  As she gets this going I''ll  let you know how it works.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Keepus updated Cowgirl. I'll be interested to know what you think of the tea.


----------



## Cowgirl

ProfCrash said:


> Keepus updated Cowgirl. I'll be interested to know what you think of the tea.


I'm hoping I to sample it before I head off on a month of traveling otherwise it won't be until I get back the first week of October. But I am curious!


----------



## Addie

I went to Teavanna today! It took me a little longer to make the journey (I had planned to go last week), but I'm so glad I finally went! The atmosphere was different from what I thought it would be. For some reason, I expected tea chaos everywhere, but it was very orderly and I loved the giant tins of tea. Anyway, I got two ounces of Strawberry Paraiso (white), two ounces of Peach Momotaro and two ounces of good old Earl Grey (black).

The Strawberry one smelled sooo good, I just had to get some. The only one I've tried so far is the Peach one. They had it already brewed at the store. It was lovely. And I absolutely love those little flower balls. What can I say? I'm a sucker for gimmicks.

So ... I'll probably be getting a Zarafina soon since that one seems to be the tea maker of choice here.
KB has opened my eyes to so many great products. I love enablers!


----------



## Cowgirl

I got a teavana $10 store coupon today.  At the store if you fill out a card with your email address they will email you a coupon.  I'm off to the mall tomorrow to spend it.


----------



## 1131

FYI, y'all are enabling by remote now.  A coworker just had me order a Zarafina for her.  I gave her some samples of my Teavana and Gschwender teas and she wants to place an order when I do so she can get the free shipping.  She doesn't have a credit card so she has me order and then pays me.  All good for KB.  The majority of the stuff she has had me order is from Amazon and I go through the links here to place the order.


----------



## BTackitt

I think I am totally bummed atm.

I have been having GERD/ARD problems for years.. noticed recently it got worse when I would drink my 2 favorite teas..... Chai and hibiscus cinnamon. ... I remembered reading some time ago that cinnamon can aggrivate the stomach...So I  have not had either for the last 2 weeks... and my problems have CONSIDERABLY lightened up.
*cry* cinnamon is killing me.

Now I will have to find new favorites......................and I have alot of Cinnamon Hibiscus and chai left here.....


----------



## Rasputina

If it's specifically the cinnamon you can have spiced chai without it. I wouldn't be surprised if the jamaica/hibiscus is a possible aggravation too.


----------



## pidgeon92

Some fool had to go put this in a blog posting :

*Chocolate Truffle Tea Collection*

Contains 6 tins of loose leaf tea: Mayan Chocolate Truffle, Masala Chocolate Truffle, Chocolate Mint Truffle, Chocolate Orange Truffle, Mocha Pu-erh Truffle and Pear Caramel Truffle.



There goes another $28.95. *sigh*


----------



## crebel

OMG!  How good does that collection of tea sound - Chocolate Orange Truffle, Pear Caramel Truffle..... (where is the drool icon)?!!  I think I am going to have to break down and order tea online.


----------



## corkyb

I just had my first cup of zinzibar ginger coconut or something like that.  It's my new favorite and I hope it's not going away.  When do they actually discontinue the discontinued teas?
Paula ny


----------



## Cowgirl

Paula...I love the zinzibar giner coconut.  It wasn't on the discontinue list...this time!


----------



## Addie

Just had a lovely cup of Strawberry Paraiso.



And drank my favourite tea, Earl Grey, earlier this afternoon. 

I've got to say I'm loving the loose leaf world!
Oh, and if anyone here gets the chocolate truffle tea collection, will you let us know how you like it? It sounds absolutely yummy.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

And the world of loose leaf tea loves you. (grins) The variety of teas are amazing and the taste is so much better. It really i a night and day difference.


----------



## BTackitt

Since I am having to give up my 2 favorite teas (darn cinnamon) I am looking for suggestions for something new. I have been drinking Teavana's Lemon Apple Pomegranate... and it's ok. I did like a Green Tea Acai Berry tea from Republic of Tea a bit better. SO I am thinking, something fruity/berry? 
I also tried a Green Tea Jasmine, that smelled divine, tasted icky. Ok.. new potpourri for the house. My leftover Chai will be going the same way, simmering potpourri. At least the house will smell good.


----------



## Cowgirl

So I tasted the Let's do Tea and it is very good. The sample kit they give to do the parties gives you a lot of stuff. I tried several of the teas and I was impressed. They like to talk about the health benefits of the teas as well as flavor. Last night I tried their After 7 tea. It says it helps with sleep which I sometimes has trouble with...I slept pretty well last night and maybe it was the plesbo affect but who knows. I'll have to try it a few more times to see. My Friend went to one of their parties and she said the tea consultant did the party like a tea party...served a light lunch and dessert. There was a bowl in the middle where you could put the tea if you didn't like it...just like a wine tasting party. She served the tea in china cups. If anybody wants to try it and order ...if you go to the website it will ask you for the area...if you put in 85298 (zip code) you should find my friends name...Elaine Beaver.

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Anna's from Tea Gschwender is a nice black tea with raspberry. It is one of my favorites.

Try Jasmine Pearls. They are night and day better then Green Tea Jasmine. Totally eoth the expense.


----------



## Addie

Okay. I just did it. I read all the posts in the thread. My goodness that was an adventure! Here I was in my blissfully ignorant world, and after reading the whole thread, I have a large list of teas to buy. I was going to try and stay away from Teavana for a bit since I just went, but now it looks like I'll be getting several that interest me but are on the discontinued list. 
The apple pie one sounds marvelous. 

So this means I'm going to have to buy a Zarafina at Tuesday Mornings, go to Teavana today (I was going to the mall anyway to get a Mac, and I was totally going to stay away from Teavana), get 2 ounces of all the discontinued ones, try them all out and then head back to buy a ton more of the discontinued when I realize I can't live without them. Oh, and did I mention I'll probably buy tins? Should I buy the smaller ones or the medium sized ones?
You guys are horrible ... I mean awesome. 

Oh, by the way, I was wondering about the iced tea. If I make a pot, do I just stick it in the fridge overnight? Do I leave the leaves or bloom in the tea as well or will that lead to oversteeping?
Also, do I still have to put the double amount of tea if I'm not going to add ice?

Thanks! And now I'm getting ready to head out!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL

We are evil. Maybe we should change the name of the thread to Evil Tea Lovers Enable Unsuspecting Tea Drinkers...

I would buy the medium size tins. The small ones hold about 50 grams of tea, the medium about 100 grams (or 2 ounces). Most people buy tea in 2 ounce qunatities, so the medium ones make more sense. Teavanas teas come in great resealable bags, at least when you order on line they do. 

All I can say is have fun and enjoy the ride.


----------



## SongbirdVB

pidgeon92 said:


> Some fool had to go put this in a blog posting :
> 
> *Chocolate Truffle Tea Collection*
> 
> Contains 6 tins of loose leaf tea: Mayan Chocolate Truffle, Masala Chocolate Truffle, Chocolate Mint Truffle, Chocolate Orange Truffle, Mocha Pu-erh Truffle and Pear Caramel Truffle.
> 
> 
> 
> There goes another $28.95. *sigh*


Oh, FINE. I ordered too. And you forgot, shipping adds another $7.95. But... who could pass up chocolate tea? LOL! I'm really looking forward to the chocolate/orange one. Mmmmmm.


----------



## pidgeon92

SongbirdVB said:


> Oh, FINE. I ordered too. And you forgot, shipping adds another $7.95. But... who could pass up chocolate tea? LOL! I'm really looking forward to the chocolate/orange one. Mmmmmm.


Yeah. Stupid shipping. I looked up discount codes on RetailMeNot.com, and, of course, there were *no* codes for this package.

I have had chocolate tea before, and it is an interesting experience... Not intense like hot chocolate, but mild and pleasant..... I like my dessert teas with a little cream and sugar, I am very much looking forward to trying these; especially now that Autumn is here (actually, Summer never showed up).


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have a rooibos chocolate that I really like.


----------



## frojazz

AddieLove said:


> So this means I'm going to have to buy a Zarafina at Tuesday Mornings, go to Teavana today (I was going to the mall anyway to get a Mac, and I was totally going to stay away from Teavana), get 2 ounces of all the discontinued ones, try them all out and then head back to buy a ton more of the discontinued when I realize I can't live without them. Oh, and did I mention I'll probably buy tins? Should I buy the smaller ones or the medium sized ones?
> You guys are horrible ... I mean awesome.
> 
> Oh, by the way, I was wondering about the iced tea. If I make a pot, do I just stick it in the fridge overnight? Do I leave the leaves or bloom in the tea as well or will that lead to oversteeping?
> Also, do I still have to put the double amount of tea if I'm not going to add ice?
> 
> Thanks! And now I'm getting ready to head out!


I like to have some of the smaller tins around for when I only order 2 oz of tea. I like to have a little of a lot of different choices of tea around, plus it makes it easier to bring some in to work to share!

As for iced tea, you will use the same amount of tea whether you make it with the full amount of hot water or if you use only 1/2 the amount of water but double the amount of tea and pour over ice, since you are using only 1/2 the amount of water. Get it? I do not leave the tea leaves in the container to avoid bitterness/oversteeping. And I like to make it just like hot tea and then put it in the fridge.

I cannot believe that you went back and read all of the tea thread! You should get a banner for that or something!


----------



## Rasputina

AddieLove said:


> Oh, by the way, I was wondering about the iced tea. If I make a pot, do I just stick it in the fridge overnight? Do I leave the leaves or bloom in the tea as well or will that lead to oversteeping?
> Also, do I still have to put the double amount of tea if I'm not going to add ice?
> 
> Thanks! And now I'm getting ready to head out!


in my experience the blooming white teas are fine in the pot in the fridge for a day or two. I don't leave black tea leaves in the pitcher though, it will get bitter usually. I have gotten to the point now where I make fresh ice tea and make a quart at a time and don't have leftovers. I never keep a pitcher in the fridge anymore because it's so easy to make fresh with my Zo hot water pot and fresh tea tastes so much better. You only double the tea by volume if you will be diluting with ice or cold water.


----------



## Addie

ProfCrash said:


> LOL
> 
> We are evil. Maybe we should change the name of the thread to Evil Tea Lovers Enable Unsuspecting Tea Drinkers...
> 
> I would buy the medium size tins. The small ones hold about 50 grams of tea, the medium about 100 grams (or 2 ounces). Most people buy tea in 2 ounce qunatities, so the medium ones make more sense. Teavanas teas come in great resealable bags, at least when you order on line they do.
> 
> All I can say is have fun and enjoy the ride.


I'm absolutely loving my tea adventure, and it is completely thanks to this thread. Thanks to KB, I now have a Keurig, tons of K-Cups, a Zarafina and a growing loose-leaf tea collection.

I feel a little guilty spending all that money all at once, but the fun is outweighing the guilt!



frojazz said:


> I like to have some of the smaller tins around for when I only order 2 oz of tea. I like to have a little of a lot of different choices of tea around, plus it makes it easier to bring some in to work to share!
> 
> As for iced tea, you will use the same amount of tea whether you make it with the full amount of hot water or if you use only 1/2 the amount of water but double the amount of tea and pour over ice, since you are using only 1/2 the amount of water. Get it? I do not leave the tea leaves in the container to avoid bitterness/oversteeping. And I like to make it just like hot tea and then put it in the fridge.
> 
> I cannot believe that you went back and read all of the tea thread! You should get a banner for that or something!


It took forever! 
It was fun to read through all of them, though. Plus, I didn't want to ask the same questions that had already been answered.

I figured that's how icing the tea worked, but I wanted to make sure. I think I'm going to stick with the 2 oz containers for now as well. Once I find out which teas I can't live without, I'll probably get larger containers for those.

Oh, and unfortunately I didn't get to go to Teavana today. I did get the Mac, but I made the mistake of doing that first instead of the tea. Everything was so heavy, I didn't want to make the people I was with carry it to the other side of the mall for tea. 
So that means I get to probably go back tomorrow or Wednesday strictly for tea shopping.

Although, I did go ahead and get a Zarafina from Tuesday Morning. It's wonderful! I apparently wasn't steeping my white teas enough because the taste is so much better in the Z.



Rasputina said:


> in my experience the blooming white teas are fine in the pot in the fridge for a day or two. I don't leave black tea leaves in the pitcher though, it will get bitter usually. I have gotten to the point now where I make fresh ice tea and make a quart at a time and don't have leftovers. I never keep a pitcher in the fridge anymore because it's so easy to make fresh with my Zo hot water pot and fresh tea tastes so much better. You only double the tea by volume if you will be diluting with ice or cold water.


Perfect! It always seems like such a shame to take out that beautiful bloom. I'm glad I can leave it in there.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Tea is medicinal. It has all sorts of things that are good for. The two biggies are anti-oxidants and flouride. So your tea is a part of your regular health regime. It will help to strengthn your teeth and fight those pesky free radicles. Personally, I think there should be a way to write off the purchase of green and red teas as part of a health care plan. 

Black teas and Oolongs don't have as much of the anti-oxidants so they are more of a luxury.

So don't feel guilty about buying loose leaf tea and the necessary accoutrements since it is all for the health of your body.

Plus which, once you have a stable of teas that you enjoy you will find that your spending will greatly decrease. I tend to have three tea sprees a year which ranged between $100-$250. It sounds like a lot of money but when you think how mych money people are spending on Starbuks and soft drinks, it really is not that much cash.


----------



## Addie

ProfCrash said:


> Tea is medicinal. It has all sorts of things that are good for. The two biggies are anti-oxidants and flouride. So your tea is a part of your regular health regime. It will help to strengthn your teeth and fight those pesky free radicles. Personally, I think there should be a way to write off the purchase of green and red teas as part of a health care plan.
> 
> Black teas and Oolongs don't have as much of the anti-oxidants so they are more of a luxury.
> 
> So don't feel guilty about buying loose leaf tea and the necessary accoutrements since it is all for the health of your body.
> 
> Plus which, once you have a stable of teas that you enjoy you will find that your spending will greatly decrease. I tend to have three tea sprees a year which ranged between $100-$250. It sounds like a lot of money but when you think how mych money people are spending on Starbuks and soft drinks, it really is not that much cash.


Thanks for helping to quell my guilt! 

It's for health reasons, it's for health reasons, it's for health reasons ...


----------



## BTackitt

BTackitt said:


> Since I am having to give up my 2 favorite teas (darn cinnamon) I am looking for suggestions for something new. I have been drinking Teavana's Lemon Apple Pomegranate... and it's ok. I did like a Green Tea Acai Berry tea from Republic of Tea a bit better. SO I am thinking, something fruity/berry?
> I also tried a Green Tea Jasmine, that smelled divine, tasted icky. Ok.. new potpourri for the house. My leftover Chai will be going the same way, simmering potpourri. At least the house will smell good.





ProfCrash said:


> Anna's from Tea Gschwender is a nice black tea with raspberry. It is one of my favorites.
> Try Jasmine Pearls. They are night and day better then Green Tea Jasmine. Totally worth the expense.


Thanks Prof. I ordered the Jasmine Pearls. I like the Dragon Pearls, so heres hoping. Wish any tea place was within an hour of where I live... closest teavana is 2 hours away, and I'm never "in the neighbohood"
Black tea with Rasberry sounds good. I think I'm going to concentrate of fruity/berry flavors for a while.. see if I can find one I just LOVE. So far I like Rooibos teas better than black teas. Greens and whites are ok.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

http://www.teamerchants.com/Categories/1/RooibushTea.aspx

There are more then a few Rooiboses (sp) to choose from at the link above. Some are similar to Teavana's but most are a bit less complicated.


----------



## drenee

So far I seem to like the Rooibus teas better than others as well.  They don't get bitter if you oversteep.  They can have a stronger flavor, which is nice, and not be bitter.

deb


----------



## Addie

Just had a delicious pot of Sweet Cranberry Black. I brewed some extra to stick in the fridge. And I can't wait to try the Apple Pie one. Yes, I did make that other oh so necessary trip back to Teavana.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Just got an email... Teavana is having a sale!  30% off some of their teas, including the Sweet Cranberry Black.  Go crazy, tea lovers!


----------



## drenee

Oh no, this is good and bad.  I'm doing a major upgrade on my equipment, costing lots of money, tea and book money.  But 30%, I have to at least look.
Thank you,
deb


----------



## drenee

They have the 6oz. tins on sale for 2.97.  Great price.  

Just a reminder to order through KB.
deb


----------



## SongbirdVB

I picked up 10 of the tins, also over a pound of tea... so I got an additional 10% off!  YAY!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am going to have to check out the website when I get home. (sigh)


----------



## Addie

Oh, my gosh. I'm loving the deals on the site!
I can't believe the 6oz tins are only $2.97! I guess I have no other choice but to buy them now. *sigh*
Well, at least I didn't buy any tins when I went to Teavana this last time. I'd be kicking myself right now if I had.


----------



## Rasputina

I need to have a tea party or something because I really can't justify any more tea purchases for awhile. I have a lot of tea right now.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Rasputina said:


> I need to have a tea party or something because I really can't justify any more tea purchases for awhile. I have a lot of tea right now.


No such thing as too much tea.


----------



## Addie

Okay, so I was just about to add the Teavana tea tins to my cart (I actually am kicking myself a bit because there are a few teas I bought and now they're on sale. *sigh* Well, at least that means more tea for me!) when I read some reviews saying the tea tins are not actually air tight. For those who have the tea tins, do you find them to be air tight? Do you like them? At $2.97 a piece, it's hard to resist, but I don't want to buy ten of them if they're not keeping my tea fresh and delicious.


----------



## frojazz

I have several of the basic Teavana tins in small (3oz), medium (6oz) and large (9oz), and I haven't had any problems with the tea not staying fresh. However, the reviewers who gave the tins a less than airtight review had soaked the tins in water. I have not tried this. I quickly clean my tins when they are empty (rarely!), so I have not 'tested' them for leakage. I have been happy with their performance, however. Hope that helps. (For $3, it is a pretty good deal. I'm wondering if they are completely phasing out those tins-you can't get the small ones anymore-and going to something else or just offering the fancier ones.)

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## Addie

frojazz said:


> I have several of the basic Teavana tins in small (3oz), medium (6oz) and large (9oz), and I haven't had any problems with the tea not staying fresh. However, the reviewers who gave the tins a less than airtight review had soaked the tins in water. I have not tried this. I quickly clean my tins when they are empty (rarely!), so I have not 'tested' them for leakage. I have been happy with their performance, however. Hope that helps. (For $3, it is a pretty good deal. I'm wondering if they are completely phasing out those tins-you can't get the small ones anymore-and going to something else or just offering the fancier ones.)


Ah. I see. Thanks for the reply!
I'm wondering what tea tins (if any) they're planning to replace the ones that seem to be getting phased out. It kind of makes me want to wait and see ...

Oh, and while looking up tea tins on the internet, I came across www.specialtybottle.com. They have tea tins for ridiculously cheap. I guess it's whole-sale buying, but you don't have a minimum you have to buy! There are tea tins that are $.89! They're simple and boring, but I'm more concerned with price and quality than I am with aesthetics. Plus, I could probably just stick something on there later if I really wanted to.


----------



## Rasputina

ProfCrash said:


> No such thing as too much tea.


LOL ya but I want to be able to drink up what I have before it gets stale.

As far as tins, I'd never try soaking or submerging them in water. I've used tea tins for many many years, probably about 20. They work great but tea isn't meant to be stored forever.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

OK, so I bought 15 tins. What? I ordered 12 teas and I have a bunch that are not in tins right now. 

Why are you all looking at me like that?


----------



## Addie

ProfCrash said:


> OK, so I bought 15 tins. What? I ordered 12 teas and I have a bunch that are not in tins right now.
> 
> Why are you all looking at me like that?


LOL I ordered ten.


----------



## Andra

Here's a funny for you.  I forgot to bring home a bag of ice yesterday and didn't think to brew my morning cup of Chai last night and put it in the fridge.  So I am having one of my emergency Diet Cokes instead - and it doesn't taste good any more.  Thanks everyone - I think I have finally gotten over them.
I also have  my portable Keurig in the car so I can have my tea this weekend when I am at my Mother's.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Andra said:


> Here's a funny for you. I forgot to bring home a bag of ice yesterday and didn't think to brew my morning cup of Chai last night and put it in the fridge. So I am having one of my emergency Diet Cokes instead - and it doesn't taste good any more. Thanks everyone - I think I have finally gotten over them.
> I also have my portable Keurig in the car so I can have my tea this weekend when I am at my Mother's.


YEAH!!!! Raise a cuppa for a healthier, and better tasting, habit.


----------



## merri

Does it count if you drink peppermint instead of a black tea?  I make and drink iced peppermint infusion, half gallon at a time, rotating glass pitchers (as fast as I can make the ice, sometimes).

I don't drink regular tea (or green tea, or white tea) because the tanins inhibit iron consumption and my body has a problem absorbing iron in the first place.


----------



## corkyb

Andra said:


> Here's a funny for you. I forgot to bring home a bag of ice yesterday and didn't think to brew my morning cup of Chai last night and put it in the fridge. So I am having one of my emergency Diet Cokes instead - and it doesn't taste good any more. Thanks everyone - I think I have finally gotten over them.
> I also have my portable Keurig in the car so I can have my tea this weekend when I am at my Mother's.


I don't know much about the Keurig.....can you use it to brew loose tea? do you have link to it?
thanks
Paula ny


----------



## MamaProfCrash

merri said:


> Does it count if you drink peppermint instead of a black tea? I make and drink iced peppermint infusion, half gallon at a time, rotating glass pitchers (as fast as I can make the ice, sometimes).
> 
> I don't drink regular tea (or green tea, or white tea) because the tanins inhibit iron consumption and my body has a problem absorbing iron in the first place.


It counts. Many of us here drink herbal teas which are not really teas. (grins)

Have you looked into Red Teas? I don't know how much tanins exist in the Red Teas but it is not a tea, it is made from the root of the rooibos plant.


----------



## Rasputina

I'm pretty sure rooibos is made from the leaves of the plant. I like a variety of different tisanes, jamaica being one of my favorites.


----------



## Rasputina

corkyb said:


> I don't know much about the Keurig.....can you use it to brew loose tea? do you have link to it?
> thanks
> Paula ny


I don't have one myself, but from what I understand you can get a brew cup that allows you brew whatever you want, be it your own supplied coffee or loose tea. Although I don't know if there are any temperature setting so you can brew correctly for the different kinds of teas. That would be the key factor. And they only make one cup at a time. I like my Zojirushi hot water dispenser because I can instantly make 1 cup or 1 pitcher at a time.


----------



## BTackitt

Rasputina said:


> I'm pretty sure rooibos is made from the leaves of the plant. I like a variety of different tisanes, jamaica being one of my favorites.


From Wikipedia:
Generally, the rooibos leaves are oxidized, a process often, and inaccurately, referred to as fermentation by analogy with tea-processing terminology. This process produces the distinctive reddish-brown colour of rooibos and enhances the flavour. Unoxidized "green" rooibos is also produced, but the more demanding production process for green rooibos (similar to the method by which green tea is produced) makes it more expensive than traditional rooibos. It carries a malty flavour somewhat different from its red counterpart.


----------



## Addie

corkyb said:


> I don't know much about the Keurig.....can you use it to brew loose tea? do you have link to it?
> thanks
> Paula ny


 I have the little personal one you can see here (the only difference is mine is red). It's a great little machine, but I do think it's better for coffee (And do they have a lot of coffee flavours. Yum!). I haven't tried it with tea yet, but I've heard the tea isn't fantastic. It doesn't steep for a long enough time. You definitely can't change the temperature with the personal one, but you can with some of the more expensive ones. It's a great machine to use in a pinch for tea, though, and you can get a reusable K-Cup where you can put your own grounds of coffee or own tea leaves in it. The Zarafina is a much better tea maker, of course, but if you have a family of coffee AND tea drinkers, then it can work for that.
Here's Keurig's website: http://www.keurig.com/
Just to note: I got mine from Bed, Bath & Beyond with a coupon, and it was a lot cheaper.


----------



## BTackitt

YIPEE! I finally got to go to a Teavana store! We are in Dallas for what my DH refers to as freakfest, better known as Anime Fest with our kids. I conned my DH into going to the Northpark Mall here (about 7 miles away form the hotel) 
Bought some Honeybush Vanilla, Sweet Fruit Garden, a 2lb jar of German sugar, and a jar of Winter White tea. now I am back in our hotel room, supposedly doing homeowrk, but I had to check in and tell you, it was a TINY store, but they do have a table full of 1lb cans of the teas they are discontinuing, at 30% off. I like the smells of many of them, but was told not to spend a ton of $$  .


----------



## Rasputina

I've come to the conclusion that I do not like acai tea at all. The bitter aftertaste is just yuck to me. I tried a free sample from Republic of Tea and I bought the acai blueberry from Teavana. I gave it a couple tries and I just don't like it.


----------



## Aravis60

I was talking to a couple of my friends about my tea obsession, and one of them was telling me that she can't drink tea at all because her doctor told her that the kidney stones she had a while back were caused by drinking tea. That scared me a little.


----------



## frojazz

Aravis60 said:


> I was talking to a couple of my friends about my tea obsession, and one of them was telling me that she can't drink tea at all because her doctor told her that the kidney stones she had a while back were caused by drinking tea. That scared me a little.


From this website:

"The reason tea is listed on the AVOID list for oxalate-containing kidney stones is because they are considered to be "oxalate-containing" beverages. But is there a difference in oxalate content between the different types of tea?

[...] soluble oxalate contents of black tea in tea bags and loose tea leaves were 4.68 and 5.11 milligrams per gram of tea. Green teas and oolong tea had lower oxalate amounts, ranging from .23 to 1.15 milligrams per gram of tea. The oxalate content of the herbal teas they tested ranged from "not detected" to 3 milligrams per gram of tea.

Anyone with kidney stones should check with their doctor or specialist first, but it appears that herbal and green teas may be a great option (in sensible amounts) for someone who has a history of oxalate kidney stones but finds comfort and enjoyment in an occasional cup of tea."


----------



## corkyb

Rasputina said:


> I've come to the conclusion that I do not like acai tea at all. The bitter aftertaste is just yuck to me. I tried a free sample from Republic of Tea and I bought the acai blueberry from Teavana. I gave it a couple tries and I just don't like it.


I didn't like the blueberry acai tea hot but I LOVE it iced.
Paula ny


----------



## Rasputina

I had the blueberry acai iced yesterday, it was slightly improved with some simple syrup but I still really don't like it. Oh well, lots of others I do like


----------



## bkworm8it

LOL, no matter what time of day/night it is, everytime I see this thread (even just the title) I want a cup of tea....     Off to go make some.  

Thanks for the iced tea idea, never thought of doing it that way!

theresam


----------



## crebel

Nights are starting to cool off earlier here already this year and I am having a cup of Masala Chai with warm gingerbread (and whipped cream) I just baked. The combination is wonderful - feels like Fall is here.



BTackitt said:


> YIPEE! I finally got to go to a Teavana store! We are in Dallas for what my DH refers to as freakfest, better known as Anime Fest with our kids. I conned my DH into going to the Northpark Mall here (about 7 miles away form the hotel)
> Bought some Honeybush Vanilla, Sweet Fruit Garden, a 2lb jar of German sugar, and a jar of Winter White tea. now I am back in our hotel room, supposedly doing homeowrk, but I had to check in and tell you, it was a TINY store, but they do have a table full of 1lb cans of the teas they are discontinuing, at 30% off. I like the smells of many of them, but was told not to spend a ton of $$  .


What is the German sugar? I didn't find the Winter White at Teavana on-line, am I just missing it or is it only in the stores? What's the flavor? I wish, wish, wish there was a Teavana closer than 200 miles from me!


----------



## BTackitt

/smack myself on the forehead.. Winter White Honey, not tea...
http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Rock-Sugar-Honey/Winter-White-Honey.axd
German rock cane sugar
http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Tea-Gifts/Rock-Sugar-Jar-3lb.axd


----------



## MamaProfCrash

bkworm8it said:


> LOL, no matter what time of day/night it is, everytime I see this thread (even just the title) I want a cup of tea....    Off to go make some.
> 
> Thanks for the iced tea idea, never thought of doing it that way!
> 
> theresam


Tea helps with plundering and pillaging.


----------



## 1131

I've just been catching up on this tread.  Wow, lots of good suggestions.  The chocolate tea sounds really good but I'm not fond of mighty leaf.  Of course I've only had it at the Nordstrom's Cafe, maybe they don't brew it right.  Looks like I'm trying to talk myself into getting some.  

I'm ordering from Teavana tomorrow.  Several people at work want to order so I have to wait until then.  Looks like I'll be picking up some tins too; it's hard to pass them up at that price.  I've been looking for some tins.  I need a couple of smaller ones for my more expensive so I buy them in smaller quantity teas.  Has anybody tried the tins from Specialty Bottle?  It doesn't say if they are air tight and I definitely want air tight.  If Teavanna's are on still on sale when I order tomorrow, I'll probably pick up a couple (or dozon) of those.


----------



## pidgeon92

I got the chocolate tea order from the Mighty Leaf a few days ago.... We've only tried two flavors so far....

The Masala Chocolate Truffle smells fabulous, very cinnamon-y, but really had very little chocolate flavor....

The Mayan Chocolate Truffle.... Oh MY. It was *fabulous*! I made a 2-cup pot with about 1.5 tablespoons of tea.... After steeping I add two tablespoons of raw sugar, and one tablespoon of cream (or 1/2 & 1/2 if I have it).... This is the _perfect_ chocolate dessert tea.... I've had other chocolate teas that were pretty dull and bland, but this has quite a bit of flavor....

My plan is to mix the Mayan and Masala next time, I think that will really enhance the flavor of the Masala.

If anyone is interested in ordering, The Mighty Leaf has free shipping on all orders over $30 until tomorrow night... Wed. 9/9. According to the email I received, no promotion code is needed.

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## Addie

imallbs said:


> I've just been catching up on this tread. Wow, lots of good suggestions. The chocolate tea sounds really good but I'm not fond of mighty leaf. Of course I've only had it at the Nordstrom's Cafe, maybe they don't brew it right. Looks like I'm trying to talk myself into getting some.
> 
> I'm ordering from Teavana tomorrow. Several people at work want to order so I have to wait until then. Looks like I'll be picking up some tins too; it's hard to pass them up at that price. I've been looking for some tins. I need a couple of smaller ones for my more expensive so I buy them in smaller quantity teas. Has anybody tried the tins from Specialty Bottle? It doesn't say if they are air tight and I definitely want air tight. If Teavanna's are on still on sale when I order tomorrow, I'll probably pick up a couple (or dozon) of those.


I ordered some from Specialty Bottle, but I haven't received them yet. The ones I got from there specifically say they're tea tins, so here's hoping! Even if they're not completely air tight, I'll be okay with that because I read reviews saying the Teavana ones aren't air tight. For the price of the tins at Specialty Bottle, I figure it's worth the risk. I'll update once I get them, though!


----------



## 1131

AddieLove said:


> I ordered some from Specialty Bottle, but I haven't received them yet. The ones I got from there specifically say they're tea tins, so here's hoping! Even if they're not completely air tight, I'll be okay with that because I read reviews saying the Teavana ones aren't air tight. For the price of the tins at Specialty Bottle, I figure it's worth the risk. I'll update once I get them, though!


Thanks, I look forward to hearing about them.


----------



## Cowgirl

Been gone a week and had a lot of Tea talk to catch up on.  I have to check out the 30% off sale at Teavana for sure.  I was at a wedding in Portugal and the wedding favor was a tin of tea...5 "sachet's" of tea in each tin.  The tea is in little silk bags with bows on them...very fancy.  Just got home last night so I haven't had a chance to try the tea.  I went around and got several extra tins from the coffee drinkers. I thought of Profcrash and her upcoming wedding....it would be the perfect wedding favor!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

What is the name of it?


----------



## SongbirdVB

I went to a wedding a few weeks ago, the bride and groom had ordered M&M's in their wedding colors and put little gauze bags of them on the tables.  Very cute!

I haven't seen my chocolate teas yet, hopefully this week.  Maybe my Teavana order will show up this week too!  Tea HEAVEN!


----------



## Cowgirl

ProfCrash said:


> What is the name of it?


The tea is in a round silver tin. On the top of the tin it says Wedding and under that it says...A Tea for Marriage. Then both of their names with the date of the wedding. Tea bags say Harney & Sons (Master Tea Blenders). I need to google them to find out more about their tea. I had a cup and it tasted like a black tea. It also has some dried flowers in it. It was definitely a different favor...rather than the typical chocolate or candy.


----------



## Cowgirl

Profcrash....OK...I just googled Harney & Sons...I typed in wedding tea in their search field and the personalized silver tins with the 5 tea sachets came up.  They are $6.00 per tin.  I'm guessing she ordered them directly from their website. I thought the wedding tea was black but their website says.

This elegant tea is a special blend created for that special event. Mutan White tea, with a touch of lemon-vanilla to taste, pink rosebuds and petals. For a special wedding favor, or perhaps as a nod to special couples, the tagalong tins can be personalized with the couple's names. 

 I will tell you that this Portuguese wedding was the most extravegent wedding I've ever been to...and I thought I'd been to quite a few grand ones.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I know Harney and Sons. I thin I mentioned their satchels in this very thread a while back. One of the best bagged teas I have had.

I am not sure that my Fiance will go for tea as the party favor. We are leaning towards coasters that have the wine labels we are serving on them and the our names and wedding date.


----------



## SongbirdVB

WOO HOO!!!  I got my Teavana order!  Got the Mighty Leaf one too, but TEAVANA came!  LOL!

I did have one issue... 4 of the 10 tins I ordered were dented in transit.  I called them and they're sending new ones out today.  Great customer service!

Just had my first taste of Formosa Nut Oolong and I think I love it.  I'll know better after my mouth stops burning.  I was a tad impatient.


----------



## drenee

^^^Your impatience made me laugh.  Sorry.  
deb


----------



## Cookie

While my brand new Kindle 2 is charging (YES!) I thought I would take a look at other boards and found this thread...yes, I am a tea lover also, although for breakfast I just need that quick first cup of PG Tips. If anyone reading this lives in New Jersey check out Anna Beal's in Westfield. It's a really wonderful tea house with lots of goodies to go along with the tea. Try the Versailles Lavender Earl Grey. You can walk over to Trader Joe's from there and buy a box of their Pomegranate White tea which is delicious....or you can pick up a bottle of wine to have with lunch at Anna Beal's before, in between or after your tea!


----------



## SongbirdVB

Thanks deb, thanks a lot.  Laughing at my misfortune.  LOL!

Cookie, what wine goes good with an Oolong?    I'm planning a liquid dinner!  I'll have to pass on Anna Beal's, I'm in Minnesota and it's just too far to drive.  Even for tea.  CONGRATS on your new K2!!  What are you going to read first?

Crash, this is ALL your fault!


----------



## Cookie

*Well....in my book any kind of tea goes with any kind of wine.  My husband teaches wine courses and collects....I drink it. I haven't decided what book I will order to deflower my Kindle. I know it will be one of the classics and a woman author.The anticipation is wonderful...just like Christmas morning. Is there a Kindle Board for people who love to travel (with their Kindles, of course!). I am always looking for new and interesting travel ideas....especially to warm places. Summer is over here in NJ! *


----------



## drenee

We have travel threads on our Boards.  There is a thread that says something about what would I see if I came to your area.  I'll see if I can find it.
Welcome, congratulations, and glad you love tea and decided to join our tea thread as well.
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I received my tea order form Teavana on Friday. The Haught Chocolate is amazingly good. Really, really good. The Cocoa Mint Black was awesome. I enjoyed the monkey picked Oolong. My niece and nephew asked why it was called that and looked like I was nuts when I told them that because monkeys were trained to pick the tea. 

Life is good.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Really?  Monkeys DO pick the tea??  

I was right, after the burns and blisters subsided I DO love the Formosa Nut Oolong.  Also tried the Pistachio Apple Pie and Sweet Cranberry Black, both of which will be added to my MUST REORDER list.  Yum!


----------



## crebel

SongbirdVB said:


> Really? Monkeys DO pick the tea??


From the catalog of the Gong-Fu shop:

Monkey-Picked Ti Kwan Yin Oolong - "The monkey-picked variety comes from the ancient, unpruned tea trees that produce leaves that are so far off the ground that "only monkeys can pick them."

and

Monkey-picked Black - "This legendary black tea owes its name to an interesting bit of lore that claimed that to get to the best tea bushes, monkeys were trained to scale the cliffs and select only the finest buds. They would place the buds in their vests and climb back down the mountainside. Even though human hands pick these buds today, the quality is still excellent. The liquor of this tea is monkey-colored in appearance."

Makes for a fun story even if monkeys don't really do the picking!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I like the story and it made my Nephew go "Really?" I had been told that it was because the bushes were in areas that were too difficult for humans to get to without damaging them. 

So I have 10 new teas at work. I didn't really need 10 new teas but ah well, they taste yummy.


----------



## Chad Winters

If they are like the poo-flinging monkeys at the zoo, I think I would rather they were human picked now!!


----------



## SongbirdVB

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> If they are like the poo-flinging monkeys at the zoo, I think I would rather they were human picked now!!


That's what I was thinking! 

Me too, Crash. 7 new teas from Teavana PLUS the 4 chocolate teas from Mighty Leaf. I'm thinking I'll take the Chamomile home... not often I'll need help sleeping at my desk. I can do that without any help at ALL!

Less than 4 weeks, Crash! Are you going crazy yet?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Nope. Everything feels like it is under control. And I lost 2 1/2 inches on my waist and 2 inches on my back. I dropped two wedding dress sizes (which means nothing, since wedding dress sizes are way silly. I went from a 16 to a 12). 

I got some really nice larger bowls at Crate and Barrell for my center pieces. I am going to do a test runt his weekend and see how I like the set up. That way if I don't like it there is time to change things up a bit. 

LOL on the poo flinging monkeys, my Brother went there as well.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> Nope. Everything feels like it is under control. And I lost 2 1/2 inches on my waist and 2 inches on my back. I dropped two wedding dress sizes (which means nothing, since wedding dress sizes are way silly. I went from a 16 to a 12).
> 
> I got some really nice larger bowls at Crate and Barrell for my center pieces. I am going to do a test runt his weekend and see how I like the set up. That way if I don't like it there is time to change things up a bit.
> 
> LOL on the poo flinging monkeys, my Brother went there as well.


Cool beans! How did you lose the inches? Diet and exercise (my two least favorite words)? Please tell me you found a magic tea... Please?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Sorry. Diet and exercise. I started working with a trainer in January and have been lifting weights three to four days a week and doing some type of cardio two to three times a week. I have decreased my junk food in take, Five Guys burgers once a month instead of twice a week, Chick fil a once a week type of thing. I have increased my fruit and veggie in take. I try to eat only half of a meal served to me at a restaurant. Nothing too drastic but good life style changes. 

The tea does help. It keeps my stomach full and there are some nutrients in it.


----------



## Addie

ProfCrash said:


> Sorry. Diet and exercise. I started working with a trainer in January and have been lifting weights three to four days a week and doing some type of cardio two to three times a week. I have decreased my junk food in take, Five Guys burgers once a month instead of twice a week, Chick fil a once a week type of thing. I have increased my fruit and veggie in take. I try to eat only half of a meal served to me at a restaurant. Nothing too drastic but good life style changes.
> 
> The tea does help. It keeps my stomach full and there are some nutrients in it.


Congrats on successfully sticking with the diet and exercise. I have absolutely no sense of self control. My catch phrase seems to be "starting tomorrow" lol

Oh, and I wanted to say that I did get my tins from The Specialty Bottle. They're great. I filled a few with water and discovered no leaks. So now all my wonderful teas are happily packed away in my air-tight tins! The best part is they were 1.08 a piece. The shipping cost was about $12, though. So I spent about $25 for all ten.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> Sorry. Diet and exercise. I started working with a trainer in January and have been lifting weights three to four days a week and doing some type of cardio two to three times a week. I have decreased my junk food in take, Five Guys burgers once a month instead of twice a week, Chick fil a once a week type of thing. I have increased my fruit and veggie in take. I try to eat only half of a meal served to me at a restaurant. Nothing too drastic but good life style changes.
> 
> The tea does help. It keeps my stomach full and there are some nutrients in it.


YAY Crash!! That's fantastic! Congratulations! Never heard of Five Guys burgers, are they different than regular burgers?

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

AddieLove said:


> Congrats on successfully sticking with the diet and exercise. I have absolutely no sense of self control. My catch phrase seems to be "starting tomorrow" lol
> 
> Oh, and I wanted to say that I did get my tins from The Specialty Bottle. They're great. I filled a few with water and discovered no leaks. So now all my wonderful teas are happily packed away in my air-tight tins! The best part is they were 1.08 a piece. The shipping cost was about $12, though. So I spent about $25 for all ten.


More exercise then diet. Diet wise I needed to build in moderation. I moved from twice a week burgers to once a week, then to once every two weeks, now once a month. Keeping a food journal for the first few months helped a ton. It let me catch all the small snacking and reminded me to think before I eat.

OK, I need the URL for your tin store.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

SongbirdVB said:


> YAY Crash!! That's fantastic! Congratulations! Never heard of Five Guys burgers, are they different than regular burgers?


Keep an eye for them, they are rapidly expanding. They are similar to In N Out in California. I don't think they have freezers in their stores because all the patties are made fresh that day. The potatoes are cut and fried that day. Everything is more fresh and more yummy. But they are high in calories. My normal meal (Bacon Cheeseburger and regular fries) is 1600 calories. You can see were cutting back from twice a week to once a month (gradually) would help with weight lose.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> Keep an eye for them, they are rapidly expanding. They are similar to In N Out in California. I don't think they have freezers in their stores because all the patties are made fresh that day. The potatoes are cut and fried that day. Everything is more fresh and more yummy. But they are high in calories. My normal meal (Bacon Cheeseburger and regular fries) is 1600 calories. You can see were cutting back from twice a week to once a month (gradually) would help with weight lose.


Yep, I can see that. 1600 is more than some people eat in a whole day! One thing I struggle with (one of many things) is trying to remember to eat breakfast. As I type this I'm reaching for a 100 calorie snack. Not the most nutritious breakfast, but better than nothing!

You're doing great, making some healthy changes and that is super. You're going to look AMAZING on your big day! Are you going to share wedding pictures with us?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am planning on sharing pictures.

I had the Yin Yang Dragon for my morning tea today and it was really weak. I put in the right amount on the herbal setting and on the strong setting. I am going to try it on the black setting next time. I might have to double the amount needed.


----------



## BTackitt

ProfCrash said:


> OK, I need the URL for your tin store.


Specialtybottle.com

I used to use them all the time when I was a soapmaker.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Yesterday I had Garden Aria and it was wonderful.  Didn't try to reinfuse tho.


----------



## Addie

ProfCrash said:


> More exercise then diet. Diet wise I needed to build in moderation. I moved from twice a week burgers to once a week, then to once every two weeks, now once a month. Keeping a food journal for the first few months helped a ton. It let me catch all the small snacking and reminded me to think before I eat.
> 
> OK, I need the URL for your tin store.


Okay, Five Guys Burgers sounds delicious. When I eat food I know is really high in calories, I just pretend to not notice.  It's the best way not to feel guilty. It's wonderful that you've been able to cut back to once a month.
I've heard keeping a food journal really helps ... hmm ... I guess I could start that. Baby steps!

Oh ... except I've just seen there's a Five Guys Burgers place in San Antonio ... 

Here's the url to the specific area of tea tins.
http://www.specialtybottle.com/index.asp?PageAction=Custom&ID=41
I got the TWS6. It's the tin on the left. I wasn't sure what the slip lid tin would be like. I thought it might just go over the tin itself, but it's more like the Teavana style lids. It has the little insert that goes inside the tin ... if that makes any sense? Part of the lid actually goes inside the tin for a secure closure. Did that make sense? Anyway, the part that goes inside is made of a plastic type material, so I think it actually keeps a tighter seal. Plus, it takes me a bit to actually open the tin. It's not ridiculously difficult, but it takes me about five seconds to open it.
The one I got would probably hold about four ounces ... possibly a little less. I didn't have any four ounces of tea. The max I had was one with 3.5 ounces, and it fit with some room to spare. Of course, there are many different sizes to choose from for the slip cover container.
Now I just need to decide if I want to try and decorate the tins at all ...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Those look great. I like that there are other tins that would work nicely for travel. The price is good too.

Yeah the food journal helped a lot. Nutrition data is a great website that allowed me to look up the calories and nutrients of what I was eating. Making myself more aware of how many calories I was taking in made a huge difference. It was more of a "wow" factor. Even on my non-Five Guy days, the four Thin Mints plus that small bag of chips added up. We all knw it does but somehow writing it down made it easier to see how it added up. Then I slowly cut back. I didn't drop out chips entirly but I limited myself to chips or cookies. It was more of a conscience decision to pay attention to what I was eating and to make changes that added up over a period of time.

I don't believe that the programs that sell you the food or require that you attend meetings and that type of thing work. They might in the short run but when you remove yourself from their food plan or their meetings you loose something and revert to old habits. At least, I did. Small changes over the course of 8 months have made a huge difference and now look like large changes. It felt manageable and less overwhelming.

http://www.nutritiondata.com/


----------



## SongbirdVB

Thanks for that link, Crash, it looks great!  It will be a great resource for me as I begin this journey... again.  I lost 70 pound with WW 6 years ago and was doing fine, was even a leader!  Then menopause hit.  Sigh.  I gave up on WW, regained all of the weight, and now get to start all over.  yay.  I'm going back to WW this Saturday because my work will pay for it.  But I'm not counting points, I'm focused on calories this time.  I got a GoWear Fit armband and it's AWESOME.  It helps me focus and motivate.  In the 6 weeks since I got it I lost 11 pounds.  I'm very happy with that.

This morning I tried another new (to me) tea, Green Tea Heaven.  I can see this becoming a regular go-to tea for me.  It's not bland but not overwhelming either.  Yum!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

SongbirdVB said:


> Thanks for that link, Crash, it looks great! It will be a great resource for me as I begin this journey... again. I lost 70 pound with WW 6 years ago and was doing fine, was even a leader! Then menopause hit. Sigh. I gave up on WW, regained all of the weight, and now get to start all over. yay. I'm going back to WW this Saturday because my work will pay for it. But I'm not counting points, I'm focused on calories this time. I got a GoWear Fit armband and it's AWESOME. It helps me focus and motivate. In the 6 weeks since I got it I lost 11 pounds. I'm very happy with that.
> 
> This morning I tried another new (to me) tea, Green Tea Heaven. I can see this becoming a regular go-to tea for me. It's not bland but not overwhelming either. Yum!


Way to go! And neither of us require an Oolong that tastes like feet. I mean, I drink plenty of Oolongs but they all taste yummy and not like feet.


----------



## SongbirdVB

But if footy Oolong would help, I'd drink a little!  =D


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Bleech. Not I. I prefer to sticking to making incrimental changes that I am more likely to maintain then bad tasting tea or dehydrated food.

Which means lots of good tasting tea. It helps keep me full and is yummy.


----------



## SongbirdVB

I'm already doing the changes... but a little magic couldn't hurt!  

Am drinking Mighty Leaf's Mayan Chocolate Truffle.  YUM!  Tastes almost exactly (if NOT exactly) like Teavana's Azteca Fire so would just keep buying that one in the future.


----------



## Addie

SongbirdVB said:


> I'm already doing the changes... but a little magic couldn't hurt!
> 
> Am drinking Mighty Leaf's Mayan Chocolate Truffle. YUM! Tastes almost exactly (if NOT exactly) like Teavana's Azteca Fire so would just keep buying that one in the future.


Oh, dang it! That's what I forgot. I forgot to get Azteca Fire to try. Well, good think I have an extra tea tin! 

I miss the tea thread! We haven't had tea conversation in a while. I think I'm going to try the Almond Biscotti tea tonight. Yum!
Right now, though, I'm enjoying a nice cup of Lifeboat Tea. I know, it's not loose leaf, but sometimes I have Lifeboat cravings.


----------



## LindaW

I just found the tea thread - and I have to ask about a favorite tea that I haven't been able to find in years.  I used to get this wonderful tea at a tea shop in my area - but alas, the shop closed years agao, and I haven't been able to find the tea since.  For some reason I think it was Wagner (or maybe just began with a "W"), and it was just a plain apricot tea. It had wonderful flavor, and wasn't mixed with anything else.  I found an apricot ginger tea - but all you can taste is the ginger.  Does anyone know of a really good apricot tea?


----------



## frojazz

LindaW said:


> I just found the tea thread - and I have to ask about a favorite tea that I haven't been able to find in years. I used to get this wonderful tea at a tea shop in my area - but alas, the shop closed years ago, and I haven't been able to find the tea since. For some reason I think it was Wagner (or maybe just began with a "W"), and it was just a plain apricot tea. It had wonderful flavor, and wasn't mixed with anything else. I found an apricot ginger tea - but all you can taste is the ginger. Does anyone know of a really good apricot tea?


I haven't ordered from this website, so I can't vouch for it, but I found an apricot green tea on Adagio's website. They also have a black and a decaf, but the green seems to have better reviews.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am experimenting with flowering teas for my wedding centerpiece. I will let people know which ones I prefer sometime tonight. There is one that is gorgeous and I will be using it. I just can't remember its name right now. One is ok looking. Steeping the third right now.

The key is not only how they look but how often do I have to steep them so that they do not turn the water in the bowl brown but still retain their looks. 

This of course means that I have had three pots of tea today and am working on a fourth.


----------



## BTackitt

Prof, have you tried brewing once, then refilling with ice cold water?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yup that is exactly what we did and they looked great with very little tea color developing over an 8 hour period.


----------



## LindaW

frojazz said:


> I haven't ordered from this website, so I can't vouch for it, but I found an apricot green tea on Adagio's website. They also have a black and a decaf, but the green seems to have better reviews.


What a great web site. I ordered samples of both flavors. I'll let you know how they are!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Teavana's Cocoa Black Mint is wonderful. It tastes like a peppermint patty. Very, very good.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001ELLABM/ref=ox_ya_oh_product This was my favorite blooming tea. It looks very, very pretty and tastes pretty good as well.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001ELLAC6/ref=ox_ya_oh_product This was my second favorite. It does look nice but not as dramatic.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001ELLACG/ref=ox_ya_oh_product This one I did not like how it looked. It was not pretty and very dark. The tea tasted good though.


----------



## BTackitt

For the first one, at $10 per flower it BETTER BE FREAKIN AWESOME... that tea is liquid gold!


----------



## drenee

I thought the same thing, but when i read down further that price was for 18 tea flowers.  That's the way I understood it.
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yup they ship as three boxes of 6. Since each blossom makes 4-5 pots of tea, I think the price is fine. Even if you steep the blossom one time, it is $1.50 per pot. Since I can make a 32 ounce pot with one, that would be the equivalent of 5 teaspoons worth ot tea, which costs about $1.25. No real big price difference.


----------



## drenee

I can't believe I'm almost out of tea again. My next trip I'm taking in my tins and telling them to fill up my Ginsing Vitality and Honeybush Vanilla. I have enough Blueberry Bliss left for maybe 3 iced tea pots. 
I guess I need to go to the site and get a wish list started.
deb

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## drenee

Free ground shipping code till 9/30 FBFREE.  
deb


----------



## drenee

Where have all of my tea friends gone to

I just brewed a pot of Matevana and Honeybush Vanilla.  It is very very good.  I tried the Matevana alone a couple of weeks ago and it was a bit too strong for me.  The Honeybush gives it a very smooth flavor for me.
deb


----------



## SongbirdVB

I'm here, Deb!

I'm having Raspberry Black this morning, it's one of my all time favorites.


----------



## drenee

Yah, I'm not alone this morning.  

I am enjoying this pot of tea so much I wrote down my blend so I don't forget it.  
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

IJust made a pot of Chia tea. I started the day with Rooibos Lemon.


----------



## Chad Winters

ProfCrash said:


> IJust made a pot of Chia tea. I started the day with Rooibos Lemon.


I'm the last person to make fun of typos, but "Chia" tea, gave me a hilarious image of a fuzzy cup!!


----------



## SongbirdVB

Good eye, Chad!  I didn't even notice that.

Crash, I have discovered I'm not much for spicy teas so am avoiding the teas with a chai, cinnamon, etc. inclusion.  They smell so wonderful, I wish I did like them!


----------



## drenee

I only like Chai if I add some milk.  
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL silly dyslexia and lack of a spell check on my browser...

I moved on the some Earl Grey Creamer


----------



## BTackitt

Mint/peppermint tea.. am at school, and this was one of the available teabags. Not complaining about free tea.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Morrocan Mint right now


----------



## drenee

I rebrewed the Matevana and Honeybush Vanilla from yesterday.  It's not as strong this morning, but still a very good substitute for my morning coffee.  
deb


----------



## SongbirdVB

DISASTER!  My Zarafina has stopped dispensing the tea!  How can I possibly get through my day now?  The stupid tea maker is only 4 months old!  GAAAAHHHHHHH!


----------



## drenee

Oh no, not good.  I hope you still have your receipt.  
deb


----------



## SongbirdVB

Bought it through Amazon.

Edited to add:

All is well with the world again, I fixed it.  Whew!  I was in a panic!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

That happens to me from time to time. I normally give it some down time and make sure that the seal area is dried out before using it again.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Glad to hear it, because it didn't work this time again.  BAH!!!!!


----------



## angelad

I finally bought a new electrical Tea Kettle.  What a beaty it is.


----------



## drenee

angelad said:


> I finally bought a new electrical Tea Kettle. What a beaty it is.


What kind did you get?
deb


----------



## BTackitt

I found this interesting recipe which uses strong black tea in it today. I have not tried it yet.. but I think I could do it tomorrow, soaking fruit over night tonight first... 
-
Barmbrack
An authentic recipe for the classic Irish fruit bread.
Recipe for Barmbrack, contributed by Mike Lewis
Barmbrack is a traditional Irish spicy fruit bread, and one of my favorite accompaniments to afternoon tea. It's delicious sliced, toasted and buttered - or you can eat it on its own. Similar to the Welsh bara brith, it's easily available in bakeries and supermarkets in Ireland and Britain. It's also quite easy to make at home, although you do need to plan ahead to allow time for the fruit to soak and the dough to rise. 
Don't be tempted by inferior barmbrack recipes that use self-raising flour or baking soda. Barmbrack is essentially a yeasted bread (barm is another name for fermented yeast). Recipes that call for chemical raising agents will be quicker, but not nearly as good as this one, which is the genuine article.
Barmbrack is usually baked in a round cake tin. I use a 20 cm (8 in) tin with a loose base, but the recipe works just as well with a rectangular loaf tin. The quantities given here will make one large loaf. 
•	2 tea bags, or 3 tsp. loose tea (a strong black blend works best) 
•	3½ cups (12 oz, 350 g) mixed dried fruit (raisins, golden raisins/sultanas, currants, candied peel) 
•	1 cup (8 fl oz, 240 ml) milk 
•	1 tsp. sugar 
•	2 tsp. dried active yeast (not instant yeast) 
•	3 cups (1 lb, 450 g) strong bread flour (I usually use white flour but you can also use a mixture of white and wheat meal) 
•	1 tsp. salt 
•	¼ cup (1 oz, 25 g) brown sugar 
•	1/3 cup (3 oz, 75 g) butter or margarine 
•	1 beaten egg 
•	1 tsp. mixed spice
Oven: Pre-heat to 350F (180C).
Start by making two cups (16 fl oz, 480 ml) of strong black tea. Remove the tea bags, or strain the tea to remove the leaves. Soak the dried fruit in the tea. Ideally, the fruit should soak for several hours or even overnight, but if this is not possible, don't worry - just leave it soaking for as long as you can.
Warm the milk until it is hand-hot (you can do this in the microwave). Stir in the teaspoon of sugar and the yeast, and leave in a warm place for about 15 minutes or until it becomes frothy.
Mix the flour, salt and brown sugar in a large bowl. Rub in the butter or margarine. Add the frothy yeast, the beaten egg and the spice. Drain any remaining liquid from the fruit, then add the fruit to the mixture. Mix well to make a smooth dough (add extra flour if the mixture is too wet).
Turn the dough onto a floured board and knead it thoroughly. Place it in an oiled tin, cover with a cloth, and leave in a warm place to rise for 45 - 60 minutes; the dough should have doubled in size.
Place the tin in the oven and bake for about 30 minutes. Remove the loaf from the tin, turn it upside down and put it back in the tin or directly on the oven shelf. Bake for another 20 minutes or so. The loaf will be ready when it sounds hollow when you tap on each of the sides. Cool the loaf on a wire rack before serving.


----------



## drenee

The nice thing about a rainy afternoon is a pot of hot tea.  Not sure what I'll brew, maybe a flowering tea this afternoon.
deb


----------



## SongbirdVB

I had sent an email to Zarafina and got a response this weekend.  They wanted me to fax my receipt with a letter explaining the problem, which I did this morning.  We'll see what they come up with.

I forgot to bring a bottle of water today so I'm going to have to drink Diet Coke.  Pffft.  HATE when that happens.


----------



## SongbirdVB

WHERE IS EVERYONE?! Did everybody <gasp!> stop drinking tea? This morning I am having some of the wonderful Formosa Nut Oolong. It's a chilly morning and this is helping warm me from the inside out!

The finale of my Zarafina saga: they sent me a new teamaker! It came to my house Friday, I haven't opened it yet but am highly impressed with their customer service.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am lucky to remembe rto fully clothe myself these days. (grins) I have been a wee bit busy and distracted. Saturday cannot get here fast enough. Now if someone could find a way to slow things down on Saturday so that it does not feel like a total blur, I would be very appreciative.

I am glad you had better luck with their customer service people then I did when I had a problem. They were awful.


----------



## Rasputina

Fall has finally hit and we have gotten down to the 50s at night and 80's during the day. So I'm able to drink hot tea again with overheating like in the summer. Been enjoying the almond biscotti sweetened with milk. I haven't bought any new tea in months since I bulk purchased and I'm still set.

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> I am lucky to remembe rto fully clothe myself these days. (grins) I have been a wee bit busy and distracted. Saturday cannot get here fast enough. Now if someone could find a way to slow things down on Saturday so that it does not feel like a total blur, I would be very appreciative.
> 
> I am glad you had better luck with their customer service people then I did when I had a problem. They were awful.


Luckily I didn't have to talk to a soul. I think that helped. 

WOO HOO! It's almost W-Day! I'm so excited for you. What time is the ceremony? I'll concentrate on slowing time right about then...

I told my DH we should renew our vows but he says it's only been 5 years and he remembers them just fine. LOL!


----------



## drenee

Prof, I'm so excited for you!!  I can't wait till we get to see some pics and hear all about it.  I hope you have a good maid of honor.  I do believe if they can do their job it will make your day so much better.  

I have been drinking my tea.  I have a list going for my next trip.  Probably this coming weekend.  
I know one thing I am going to get is a warmer for my cast iron teapot.  

deb


----------



## Chad Winters

ProfCrash said:


> I am lucky to remember to fully clothe myself these days. (grins)


So.....was there an episode where this didn't happen?

(I watched How I Met Your Mother last night and the main character began his new job as Architecture proffessor and had the dream where you forget to where pants to class


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have caught all instances of missing clothing (mainly under garments) before leaving the garage.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> I have caught all instances of missing clothing (mainly under garments) before leaving the garage.


WHEW! 

I hate those dreams.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I wish these were dreams. (grins)


----------



## crebel

Just want to add my very best wishes for a wonderful day on Saturday, ProfCrash.  I hope all your dreams (well, not the forgetting your clothes dreams) come true.

I am heading to the "big city" tomorrow for a long weekend with my sisters and I will get to the Gong Fu shop for more tea!!  I am thinking about treating myself to their Jasmine Dragon Pearls.  For those of you who have used pearl teas from anywhere, can you tell me are they usually more intense?  Would a Jasmine Pearl generally have more Jasmine aroma/flavor than just a loose-leaf jasmine?

I've started carrying a plastic ice-cream bucket as my "portable" tea room when I travel overnight or longer by car....four or five loose-leaf teas, cap infuser, tea bags, honey sticks, individual liquid creamer, 2C mug - don't have to be without when I'm not home - every gas station coffee machine has a hot water only dispenser, so I am set.


----------



## drenee

Good idea to wish you a great day Saturday now.  I'm sure you're going to be too busy at the end of the week to be on KB, Tea Thread or otherwise.  
So happy and excited for you.
deb


----------



## KBoards Admin

How exciting, ProfCrash. May your lives be infused with love and steeped in friendship. 

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Thanks everyone. I think I am currently going insane. But this will pass. 

Off to have some more monkey picked Oolong.


----------



## SongbirdVB

GOING insane?  Ahem.  Not even gonna say it. j 

Enjoy your Oolong, Crash, and have a WONDERFUL, beautiful, perfect day on Saturday.  You deserve it!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheheh On to Jasmine Pearls.


----------



## Cowgirl

ProfCrash said:


> heheheh On to Jasmine Pearls.


Been gone awhile ... happy to see that yur big day is almost here. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Addie

Crash, hope your day goes beautifully as well as the rest of your lives together!


----------



## BTackitt

I was making a pot of tea while my DD was making rice crispy treatsthis afternoon. She heard it percolating in the Zarafina, and spun around saying, "oooo Mom it's about to drop!" She's 15... and loves to watch the heat waves in the water, and watch it drop obviously.
Oh and I was making a pot of "wedding" from Lupicia: 
http://www.lupiciausa.com/product_p/12405503.htm

One of my newer favorites, is Pommier:
http://www.lupiciausa.com/product_p/13109207.htm
A blend of rooibos tea and honeybush, scented with maple syrup and apple.

Another is Cache Cache:
http://www.lupiciausa.com/product_p/12405522.htm
"CACHE-CACHE" means "hide-and-seek" in French. This is a tea where various flavors are hidden and found.


----------



## akpak

Just had to come in here and brag a bit... http://twitpic.com/lalnt

I got my cast iron pot very *very* cheap and am loving it!


----------



## Addie

akjak said:


> Just had to come in here and brag a bit... http://twitpic.com/lalnt
> 
> I got my cast iron pot very *very* cheap and am loving it!


Beautiful!


----------



## drenee

akjak, very nice pot.  And congrats on cheap.
deb


----------



## drenee

I'm having a cup of blooming minty tea, and wondering how Prof's wedding went and if she's having a good time on her honeymoon.
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Hey all. I just got back from the mini-honeymoon. Saturday was wonderful. The day went from cloudy and dreary to sunny and beautiful about 30 minutes before the ceremony. The Groom was handsome. The Bribe was pretty (if I do say so myself). The centerpieces were wonderful. I'll post pics when I finally have some.

Today we had a massage. I choose the Oolong tea oil. A mixture of Oolong tea and Green tea. I can safely report that it did not smell like feet. (grins)

Thanks for the kind words and positive vibes. It was a great day.


----------



## Cowgirl

ProfCrash...Glad you had your perfect day!


----------



## F1Wild

ProfCrash said:


> Hey all. I just got back from the mini-honeymoon. Saturday was wonderful. The day went from cloudy and dreary to sunny and beautiful about 30 minutes before the ceremony. The Groom was handsome. The Bribe was pretty (if I do say so myself). The centerpieces were wonderful. I'll post pics when I finally have some.
> 
> Today we had a massage. I choose the Oolong tea oil. A mixture of Oolong tea and Green tea. I can safely report that it did not smell like feet. (grins)
> 
> Thanks for the kind words and positive vibes. It was a great day.


I just happened upon this thread - as only a part-time boring grocery store tea drinker (although when living in Ireland was told I made a mean pot) - and saw your post.

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Addie

Congratulations, Crash! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## drenee

Thanks for checking in, Prof, and giving us an update.  So excited for you.
deb


----------



## drenee

The new teas are up on the Teavana site. I can't wait to try a couple of them.
deb

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## F1Wild

After reading these posts I've come to the conclusion that tea is in and wine maybe out.  True?  Should we be seeking out tea bars instead of wine bars...and a tea club?

Maybe Arizona (especially since being so hot a lot of the time) is behind the trend?  Would I be a trailblazer with tea?


----------



## drenee

Go for it.  I love wine, but since I've discovered tea, I can't seem to get enough.
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

ahhh tea.


----------



## drenee

Having a pot of my favorite, Ginsing Vitality and Honeybush Vanilla.  
deb


----------



## corkyb

anyone try any of the new teas yet?
Paula ny


----------



## Addie

corkyb said:


> anyone try any of the new teas yet?
> Paula ny


I second the question! I'm really excited about the Strawberry Misaki Blooming Tea and the Silver Yin Zhen Pearls White Tea. Although, $22 is pretty pricey. Ooh. And I'm also excited about the Peachberry Jasmine Sutra Green Tea. Who am I kidding? I'm excited about all of them.


----------



## drenee

I'm excited about hte Blooming tea as well.  And I agree that the price is pretty high.  
I guess the Strawberry Misaki will have to be a special occasion tea.  
I'm thinking about going to Teavana on Sunday.  Less traffic through Pittsburgh unless
the Steelers are playing at home.  I guess I better check the schedule.
deb


----------



## corkyb

No new tea drinkers yet?  I was going to go today but cut my finger pretty bad so am feeling a bit sorry for myself. Am busy cooking.  Tried someone's ginsing vitality and honeybush vanilla and find i like peppermint and honeybush vanilla together better.  reminds me of junior mints or peppermint patties and I can't eat sugar so it's a treat.
Paula ny


----------



## drenee

I'm the ginsing/honeybush vanilla lover.  The peppermint combo does sound good.  
I had another pot of my ginsing this morning.  
I have some cherry something or other that I haven't tried yet.  
Maybe I'll have that this evening.
deb


----------



## BTackitt

I harvested and dried quite a bit of stevia from my plants a few weeks ago, and have been throwing a few leaves in with my tea as it brews. 
Today's flavor: Malama from Lupicia
http://www.lupiciausa.com/product_p/13105906.htm
Chocolate flavors blended with macadamia nuts. Enjoy and relax under the Hawaiian moon.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Just back from England, and brought some tea back with me.  My favorite, Yorkshire Gold, - the price difference will make me cry next time I have to buy it here.  Maybe I can find it cheaper on the internet.  Also, Twinings Afternoon Tea and Assam Tea.  Both were a Select version I have not seen here in the States.  I wanted to go to the Twinings store in London, and when we got there - blast - it was under renovation, and not open.  I saw another couple also walk up and look disappointed as they gazed in the window at the workmen..... and walked away.  Made up for it with a pub lunch at Blackfriars, though!  I also hauled back some shortbread cookies!  They go so well with tea!


----------



## drenee

Carol, how awesome.  
My god daughter uses a website called (I think) mybrands.com to find some specialty items for her husband, who is from Australia.  I've never visited the site myself, but I know she has been able to find some things for her hubby online since they have not been able to make a visit for about 4 years now.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Thanks Deb - I will certainly give it a try.  Heck, for the price difference, I might as well start my own tea importing company!  Then I could write off my trips to England!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

(sigh) My Doctor told me that I could drink all the Red Tea and Herbal Tea that I want but I had to limit myself to one pot of black or green tea a day. (pouts)

I like my Red's but I like my Green's and my Black's. They are going to feel so lonely and unwanted if I am reduced to drinking three pots of Red Tea a day.

Sounds like you had a great trip to England and a brilliant busness plan!


----------



## drenee

Prof, can I ask why?  Not trying to be nibby; just wondering what the thought process is.

Or should I say Mrs. Prof?
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

She thinks that it is too much caffeine. One pot a day is more then enough caffeine in her mind. (Sigh)


----------



## drenee

Same reason I gave up teas and coffees.  Well, if you count Hills Brothers classic cappuccino powder mix as coffee, then I'm kind of still drinking coffee.  Although in my opinion it's more sugar and milk than coffee.  
I was very worried about giving up tea.  But I'm loving all of the Rooibus teas.  In fact, I gave my SO all of my Splenda today because I haven't been using it to sweeten tea.  
Good luck.  I know cutting back on caffeine is a hard thing to do.  
deb


----------



## BTackitt

Lady Prof, I just received my monthly newsletter from Lupicia, and this month they are featuring all things Rooibos.
They even have green rooibos.


----------



## BTackitt

http://www.amazon.com/Book-Teas-Orign-Route-Living/dp/B0029BLI/ref=sr_1_51?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1256008554&sr=1-51









Book of Teas: The Orign of Tea, The Route of Tea, and The Art of Living with Tea! (Kindle Edition)
Product Description
From the multiplicity of charming legends going back about 5,000 years, tea has the
distinction of being the most ancient beverage (after water of course) in the world. 
But its exact origins are lost in antiquity.
According to the Chinese legend, Emperor Chen-Nung, the Divine Cultivator, discovered
tea accidentally as he was boiling water under the shade of a wild tea bush. The leaves
were gently rustling in the breeze when a few leaves dropped into his pot. The Emperor
drank the resulting infusion and felt himself overwhelmed with a sense of well being. Tea
was thus born.
To the lone drinker, the tea's subtle flavor and aroma serve to focus and calm the mind.
Shared by two it acts as an unobtrusive third entity bridging the two poles of conversation.
A simple cup of tea could contain the elements for the social, sensual and even the
spiritual. 
---
I have nothing to do with this book.. just found it, and thought it related to this thread.. am downloading a sample of it tonight.


----------



## drenee

I got a sample of the book as well.  Thank you for posting.
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am not worried about giving up caffiene, it makes me sleepy so I try and limit its intake. I just love the flavors of a good Oolong and Darjeeling. I love the variety of tea. Having different pots throughout the day makes me happy because of the different tastes and aromas. 

I can drink more Rooibos, I love my Red teas. I love my black and green teas as well.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Wow the board has been quiet.

http://gallery.mac.com/douglasdsmith#gallery

I'll pull the link in a few days but I thought people might want to see some pics. None of the centerpiece yet.

I just placed a tea order. I am trying to be good and heed my Dr's advice on the Green and Black teas. I needed a massive red tea refill and to add a few more flavors to the mix. I ordered about $30 in red teas from Teavana and $120 in teas ( about half red) from Gschwender. I can't help it, Gschwender has a larger and more varied selection. Also, I tend to like stronger flavors and less of the fruity flavors.

From Gschwender I ordered: 
Japan Genmaicha 
Japan Bancha 
Anna's 
Arabian Night™ 
Rooibush Capetown 
Rooibush Lemon 
Rooibush Plum Cinnamon 
Rooibush Vanilla 
Rooibush Ginger 
Rooibush Chocolate

From Teavana I ordered:
Rooibos Tiramisu
Haute Chocolate
Cocoa Mint Black

I am figuring out which of my Oolongs and Darjeelings are my favorites and pairing down there. I have a few greens that I think are good but that I don't drink all that frequently. I was surprised at how much easier it was to pair down the caffienated teas then I thought it would be. I just need to order my favorites in larger quantities. I am noticing that I am more bouncy and hyper at work. The Caffeine helps me to calm down, I prefer it to ritalin. We shall see how long this experiment lasts.

Then again, cutting back now will make it wasier to cut caffeine out when I get pregnant...


----------



## BTackitt

Looks like it was a beautiful fun day!
Congratulations again!


----------



## crebel

Looks like a wonderful day, Prof.  Thanks for sharing it with us - I wish you ongoing happiness.

I'm having a cup of Cream Assam now.  Even though I drink hot tea year round, the change of seasons to cool and damp really makes me want hot tea often.  I would have a tough time giving up black tea completely - at least you can still enjoy one pot a day (how big a pot?).

Does anyone make chai with almost total milk instead of water?  If so, how do you heat (and how hot) the milk and do you add the tea while heating or pour heated milk over the leaves to brew?  I've been heating milk with sugar in the micro and pouring it over the infuser, but I am getting some "skin" in the milk.  Any help?


----------



## Addie

Great pictures, Prof! Thanks so much for sharing! It looks like everyone had a great time.

I'm going to make Peach Momotaro now. It's my absolute favourite.

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am taking a pot to mean 32 ounces. So that is one big pot or two pots in the Zarafina.

Thanks folks. It was a great day.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

So I had the Tiramisu Treviso this morning. If you like Almonds you will enjoy this tea. I have no idea what Almonds have to do with Tiramisu but they are in the tea. It is ok. I won't chuck it but I won't get it again. The flavors are good but not the flavors I prefer.


----------



## crebel

ProfCrash said:


> So I had the Tiramisu Treviso this morning. If you like Almonds you will enjoy this tea. I have no idea what Almonds have to do with Tiramisu but they are in the tea. It is ok. I won't chuck it but I won't get it again. The flavors are good but not the flavors I prefer.


Is it a black tea? Nutty almond or "cherry"/almond in the flavors? Sorry if you are using up part of your black tea quota on a flavor you aren't wild about.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Red tea so no damage there. I love tiramisu so I thought this would be yummy. It is good but more almondy then tiramisu.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Hello MrsCrash!  Please don't pull the link to the pictures yet, I want to look at them when I get home.  My work computer won't display them.  Pfffft.

Congratulations!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

They are still there. I am enjoying a Zarafina pot (1/2 pot) of Cocoa Mint. It is like drinking a thin mint. 

Ah tea, how I love thee...


----------



## crebel

I bought a box of Stash tea bags at the grocery store this morning called Christmas Morning.  It is a blend of Ceylon, Keemun, Sumatra and Jasmine teas.  I am having a pot now.  I guess I would describe it as a smoky Jasmine.  I really like it.  I imagine from the name it is a limited edition (not sure why Jasmine should make me think of Christmas Morning), but I will definitely be picking up some more or trying to blend black and Jasmine on my own.


----------



## F1Wild

I decided t be a bit adventurous and hopefully will soon be up to your distinguished tea discussions.  My choice was Zhena's Gypsy Tea in the Coconut Chai - pretty yummy with a tiny bit of milk and honey.  I did a search but nothing popped up with this name.  Has anyone tried these teas?  I found them in the organic section of my grocery.


----------



## crebel

F1Wild said:


> I decided t be a bit adventurous and hopefully will soon be up to your distinguished tea discussions. My choice was Zhena's Gypsy Tea in the Coconut Chai - pretty yummy with a tiny bit of milk and honey. I did a search but nothing popped up with this name. Has anyone tried these teas? I found them in the organic section of my grocery.


I've never heard of or seen Zhena tea, but I haven't met a Chai I didn't like either - I'll try it if I find it. The organic section of our grocery store also has more interesting teas than the regular tea/coffee aisle, that is where I found the Stash tea yesterday.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Lovely photos, Crash!  A beautiful location and your dress was gorgeous.  Congratulations again, and many wishes and prayers for a long and happy life together.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have seen them sold at Whole Foods and World Market. I have not tried them myself.


----------



## F1Wild

crebel said:


> I've never heard of or seen Zhena tea, but I haven't met a Chai I didn't like either - I'll try it if I find it. The organic section of our grocery store also has more interesting teas than the regular tea/coffee aisle, that is where I found the Stash tea yesterday.


I find it to be a pretty mild Chai, but then my only comparable is my husband's aunt's own morning brew she does up from scratch with tons of Indian spices.....of course I had a Starbuck's version once, but found it way, way, waaaaaaay too sweet!


----------



## crebel

I love Starbuck's Chai (made with soy and an extra pump of chai) - only with the syrup at a store, the boxed concentrate (Tazo) they sell has already been watered down.  I tend to like most of my teas extra sweet, but I am trying to add less sugar with better teas and concentrating on enjoying the true flavors.  Do you have your Aunt's recipe and can you share it?


----------



## F1Wild

crebel said:


> I love Starbuck's Chai (made with soy and an extra pump of chai) - only with the syrup at a store, the boxed concentrate (Tazo) they sell has already been watered down. I tend to like most of my teas extra sweet, but I am trying to add less sugar with better teas and concentrating on enjoying the true flavors. Do you have your Aunt's recipe and can you share it?


I used to do the sweeter teas, but when living in the UK my hubby had a nice cuppa every night before bed...although he used too much milk for my liking.

I don't have her recipe handy, but will check her website for it...or get it straight from the source.

Update: http://www.valerie-mccleary.com/b/recipe0001.html
Indian Chai

water
brown sugar
ginger
lemon grass
tea powder

In a small saucepan, heat one mug of water with 11⁄2 tsps brown sugar (more or less as you wish), a small piece of ginger, grated and a few pieces of cut lemon grass, if available.
When the water starts to boil, add 1 tsp of tea powder (a mixture of Orange Pekoe and CTC is ideal, but I like P.G. tips as well). It's important to use a grainy tea powder as leaf tea tends to become bitter when boiled.
Let the tea boil for a few seconds (careful that it doesn't boil over!), then remove from the heat, cover the pot and let it "draw" for about 4 minutes.
In the meantime, heat some milk in a separate pot.
The tea is ready when the tea powder has sunk to the bottom of the pot.
Pour a little milk into the mug or cups (as per individual preference but you should have some milk with your tea and not vice versa!) and add the tea (pour through a strainer). Enjoy!
Ginger is very good for the digestion and for throat and chest. It also minimises the effects of the Tannin found in black teas. If you prefer to drink herbal tea, it can also be made with ginger as above (especially good with Fennel tea!).


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have never heard of tea powder before. Any idea what it is?


----------



## F1Wild

ProfCrash said:


> I have never heard of tea powder before. Any idea what it is?


We used to be able to get it in the UK, but I've seen it here too - just finely mashed up tea leaves. I guess you could use the leaves or do a whirl in the processor.


----------



## crebel

Interesting recipe F1, thanks for sharing!  I was expecting all kinds of spices (cardamom, star anise, etc.) and haven't heard of lemongrass in a chai.  This sounds like a good tea when you have a cold/flu/scratchy throat.  I can remember my Mom using tea powder (like you said, finer ground tea leaves - not instant), when we lived in Jamaica in the 60s.  I always heard it was "poor man's tea" made from leftover, broken leaves - I have no idea if that is true.


----------



## F1Wild

crebel said:


> Interesting recipe F1, thanks for sharing! I was expecting all kinds of spices (cardamom, star anise, etc.) and haven't heard of lemongrass in a chai. This sounds like a good tea when you have a cold/flu/scratchy throat. I can remember my Mom using tea powder (like you said, finer ground tea leaves - not instant), when we lived in Jamaica in the 60s. I always heard it was "poor man's tea" made from leftover, broken leaves - I have no idea if that is true.


No problem - Auntie Val is one heck of a cool mama - an ex-hippie diva who has lived all over the world and now resides in Munich. She travels to India twice yearly and also teaches Indian cooking classes almost every week. I would suspect her recipe is from a specific region in India where she goes to cleanse & meditate...and visit friends.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am really enjoying this Rooibush Cinammon Plum. It is quite yummy.

So my tea orders came in. I needed to increase my Red teas and refill my favorite other teas. I have figured out which ones I am going to drop from my list. I really don't need four Darjeelings. I will probably stick with just the Avongrove. I have some greens I am not refilling. I don't need three Earl Greys. It isn't too difficult winnowing down the ones that I like but don't drink as regularly to just the ones that I really, really like. 

Red Tea: Lemon (G), Capetown (G), Haute Chocolate (T), Vanilla, Ginger (G), Jungle Fire (G), Chocolate (G), Cinammon Plum (G), Tiramisu (T), Chia (T), Yin Tang, Dragon (t), Peachy Green (G),

Black Tea: Earl Grey Imperior (G), Arabian Night (G), Darjeeling Avongrov (G), Orange Bloosom Oolong (G), Formosa Fancy Ming Xiang Oolong (G), Bossa Nova (G), Anna's (G), Earl Grey Cream (T), Cocoa Mint Black (T), Darjeeling Vidyaranya (T)

Green Tea: Bancha (G), Sencha (G), Genmaicha (G), Green Tea Ginger (G), Moroccan Mint (T)

Other: Indian Chia (G), Chocolatte Chia Tea Blend (T)

I won't be refilling the Orange Bloosom Oolong or the Darjeeling Vidyaranya next go aroound.


----------



## drenee

Making a trip to Teavana store tomorrow.  
I'm out of my favorites, and I'm anxious to 
try out some new teas.
deb


----------



## Addie

drenee said:


> Making a trip to Teavana store tomorrow.
> I'm out of my favorites, and I'm anxious to
> try out some new teas.
> deb


What new teas did you end up getting? I want to make a trip out soon, but I need to drink the tea I have first.
... or I guess I could just buy more tins.
I'm having a cup of Twinings Earl Grey in Keurig K-Cup form. I know, I know. I'm mixing threads. 
I'm really loving the weather in Texas. It's cool enough to have me craving hot tea but warm enough for me to go outside and enjoy the day without a heavy coat.


----------



## Rasputina

hey everyone. Just checking in. My husband has been in the hospital but he is fine and will be home this week. My tea of late has been limited to drive through iced tea sadly. Hopefully I can get to Teavana and pick up some of the news teas soon. I've been feeling the transition to black teas, from the fruity herbals and greens I had been drinking over the summer


----------



## BTackitt

I have a zarafina question.
Mine has some funky sickly sweet smell now... 
I ran 3 pots of vinegar & water through it yesterday, as well as 10 pots of just straight water after the Vinegar. What else can I safely use? it's not 6 months old yet. I did leave the basket in it for all runs, as the basket has the same smell, but it still semlls too. I had the setting on black and strong in hopes that the water would be in longer to help clean better...


----------



## Rasputina

I put straight vinegar on a cloth wipe it all off until no more residue comes off. Make sure you remove the snap off metal piece under the basket and clean there.


----------



## drenee

I picked up:
Raspberry Riot Lemon Mate.
Tahitian Limeade Rooibus.
My Morning Mate.
Cinna-Zen Tang Rooibus.
And of course, my favorites:
Ginseng Vitality and Honeybush Vanilla.

I tried the Cinna-Zen Tang this morning and 
did not like it at all. The combination of cinnamon
and pineapple, I did not care for.

deb

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## Addie

drenee said:


> I picked up:
> Raspberry Riot Lemon Mate.
> Tahitian Limeade Rooibus.
> My Morning Mate.
> Cinna-Zen Tang Rooibus.
> And of course, my favorites:
> Ginseng Vitality and Honeybush Vanilla.
> 
> I tried the Cinna-Zen Tang this morning and
> did not like it at all. The combination of cinnamon
> and pineapple, I did not care for.
> 
> deb


Ooh. I love getting new teas. It's so exciting to try them all. Good to know about the Cinna-Zen Tang. That sounds like a combination I probably wouldn't be a big fan of either. The Raspberry Riot Lemon Mate sounds delicious.


----------



## Addie

Rasputina said:


> hey everyone. Just checking in. My husband has been in the hospital but he is fine and will be home this week. My tea of late has been limited to drive through iced tea sadly. Hopefully I can get to Teavana and pick up some of the news teas soon. I've been feeling the transition to black teas, from the fruity herbals and greens I had been drinking over the summer


Sorry to hear your husband is in the hospital! I'm glad that he's doing well. Hopefully he's had a Kindle to keep him occupied! 
I really love the fruity teas, but winter always makes me crave black teas as well.
I'm thinking I may have to get Earl Grey next time I decide to stock up.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The Earl Grey Cream is devine. I love it.


----------



## Addie

ProfCrash said:


> The Earl Grey Cream is devine. I love it.


That's one I'm going to get as well as Tea Gschwendner's Earl Grey No. 69 because I read it's your favourite.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yeah it is. That is one great Earl Grey. I figured more people here go to Teavana so I tend not to mention my TG favorites unless I am posting what I have bought recently.


----------



## Rasputina

AddieLove said:


> Sorry to hear your husband is in the hospital! I'm glad that he's doing well. Hopefully he's had a Kindle to keep him occupied!
> I really love the fruity teas, but winter always makes me crave black teas as well.
> I'm thinking I may have to get Earl Grey next time I decide to stock up.


Thanks Addie.

I haven't gotten any new tea. Although I did try a yummy cinnamon vanilla red tea from Republic of Tea called Dream by the fire. They send me a free sample with the most recent catalog.


----------



## crebel

I'm having the new Holiday Blend from Gong Fu that I picked up last weekend.  It is a black that tastes like gingerbread - not heavy on the spice, but tastes just like it smells.  Really yummy.  I also talked with the owner/tea buyer/blend master, and he is going to work on a black/lime blend for me!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

crebel said:


> I'm having the new Holiday Blend from Gong Fu that I picked up last weekend. It is a black that tastes like gingerbread - not heavy on the spice, but tastes just like it smells. Really yummy. I also talked with the owner/tea buyer/blend master, and he is going to work on a black/lime blend for me!


Awesome! Let us know how it tastes.

Do you have a URL for Gong Fu?


----------



## crebel

http://www.gongfu-tea.com/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=323

Let's see if the URL works for the Holiday Blend

_--- fixed url_


----------



## crebel

Okay - trying one more time.

http://www.gongfu-tea.com/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=323

I think I got the clickable link right!

Chris


----------



## crebel

Thanks Pidgeon!  I figured it out and you had already fixed it for me.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

There are some interesting teas there. Have you tried the yellow tea? I have never heard of it before.


----------



## crebel

I think they only have the Huo Shan Yellow that they list as a rare tea.  I had never heard of yellow tea either.  At $22.50 for 2 oz, I haven't been able to bring myself to try it.  I have tried maybe 15-20 of their teas and there are only two I probably won't get again - the Herbal Organic Symphonic Splendor which sounded and smelled wonderful but tasted pretty "grassy" to me (definitely better iced) and the Black Brandied Apricot Organic which was fine (I'd take more as a gift), but not that special.


----------



## 1131

I've been gone for a while and am catching up on this thread (those employers of mine think I should be working or something instead of staying up late and talking tea.  They are wrong, but they are bosses.  What are you going to do?).  Right now my tea maker is steeping in denture cleaner (Thanks for the tip) and I am sipping on a nice Teavana Peppermint tea.  I picked up a Zarafina for a friend for Christmas (that would be the 3rd one I have bought for a gift).  I have been looking for her favorite tea.  Of course she doesn't know the name of it.  It is a black tea with orange in it.  Anybody tasted anything like it?  I looked at Teavana and couldn't find anything so I'm going to check Tea Gschwendner.  I'm also putting together a bunch of 2 ounce green teas as a gift.  Of course reading through this tread I found a lot more teas to try so I'll be getting some stuff for me too.  It is only fare; you can't expect me to look at teas and not want them.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

TG has an Oolong with Orange. It is ok but not my favorite. Then again, I tend to prefer teas with tart fruit and not sweeter fruit.


----------



## patinagle

Constant Comment has orange in it.  Also clove.  Of the grocery store brands, it's pretty good.


----------



## 1131

Just sitting here enjoying a nice cup of Monkey Picked Oolong as I puruse the Gschwender site. I found a couple of black teas with orange in them so I picked those up for a gift. They are not my taste but then, they are not for me. Now I'm just picking out some green teas for a different gift. I want to give my mother 7 - 10 different green teas to try out. I got her started on loose leaf teas a few years ago, now I'm working on getting her to try high quality and/or rare loose leaf teas to supplement her every day teas. So many to choose from, this could take hours. I'm also getting her this (in purple)


I figure if she doesn't like it, she can always give it to me.


----------



## F1Wild

We had a cool weekend and so I decided to settle my evening with a nice cup of Earl Grey and a wee bit of milk and honey.

Quick question - do any of the tea websites offer suggestions based on teas that you already love?


----------



## drenee

My morning Mate and Honeybush Vanilla this morning.  
I'm so happy to be home to my tea.  
deb


----------



## crebel

imallbs said:


>


Well now, how cool is that! I have added it to my Christmas Wish list. Thanks!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

There are only four green teas that I drink regularly. Sencha, Bancha, Green Tea Ginger, and Genmaichia. I get all four from TG. I do like the green tea Jasmine Dragon Phoenix Pearls but it is not a regular tea due to its cost. (Grins)

I do like the Moroccan Mint and the Lemon Green at Teavana but they are not a part of my regular rotation. Especially on a more limited caffienated tea routine.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

imallbs said:


> I figure if she doesn't like it, she can always give it to me.


I would like to know how you feel about it when you get it. I refuse to use tea balls. They don't give the tea enough room to open up and so you don't get all the oils and flavors out of the tea. It looks cool, I would be concerned that it is too small and would not work as well as a filter. Sorry to be a downer


----------



## crebel

I know just what you mean Prof., I don't use a tea ball for the same reason.  Since this one looks like it is attached to a spoon-type handle, I thought it might be easier to "swirl" the leaves while brewing than you can with a chain on the ball.  For $10 I am going to check it out - I'll let you know what I think.  I don't think something this small will work well for more than 1-2 cups at a time.

When you say you always use a filter do you mean in a machine, the make your own tea bag kind, the top hat style infuser or what?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

http://www.teamerchants.com/buy/3/41/281/Large-Tea-Filter/3132.aspx

This is similar to what I use, except that mine is made by Bodum and I bought it at Target. I do use my tea machine at work but only for Oolongs, greens, and white tea.

I do have make your own tea bags that I use when travelling.


----------



## patinagle

ProfCrash said:


> http://www.teamerchants.com/buy/3/41/281/Large-Tea-Filter/3132.aspx
> 
> This is similar to what I use, except that mine is made by Bodum and I bought it at Target. I do use my tea machine at work but only for Oolongs, greens, and white tea.
> 
> I do have make your own tea bags that I use when travelling.


That's the filter I use too.

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

ahhh I see the ads are back. Does that mean Teavana likes us? They never did send me tea samples. (pouts)


----------



## drenee

They didn't send you any  samples; bummer.  

I guess Harvey had some time to put some ads 
on our posts.  I love the pics of the teas.
deb


----------



## crebel

ProfCrash said:


> ahhh I see the ads are back. Does that mean Teavana likes us? They never did send me tea samples. (pouts)


I wondered why you hadn't given any updates, thought maybe I had just missed it. I would pout too.

I like the looks of the tea filter you and patinagle use. I have something similar that was an insert in a 6-cup glass tea pot except it is plastic. The plastic stains so easily and there aren't enough holes like there are with the mesh. I will check it out next time I am at Target. Thanks.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Teavana sells them as well


----------



## MamaProfCrash

http://www.teavana.com/c=oolong_tea_details/shop.axd/Static?SC=EMN1109C&cm_mmc=Email-_-News1109-_-custs-_-OolongTeaArticle

hehehehe

If this info is right, all Oolong is good for weight loss. So that means the non-foot tasting Oolongs are good for you. Yeah!!!


----------



## drenee

Making my first pitcher of iced tea in a few weeks.  
Tahitian Limeaide with a little bit of Raspberry Riot.
Might be too many flavors.  
deb


----------



## KBoards Admin

ProfCrash said:


> ahhh I see the ads are back. Does that mean Teavana likes us? They never did send me tea samples. (pouts)


Oh dear! I will check with Teavana about that.


----------



## 1131

ProfCrash said:


> http://www.teavana.com/c=oolong_tea_details/shop.axd/Static?SC=EMN1109C&cm_mmc=Email-_-News1109-_-custs-_-OolongTeaArticle
> 
> hehehehe
> 
> If this info is right, all Oolong is good for weight loss. So that means the non-foot tasting Oolongs are good for you. Yeah!!!


Doesn't work for me, or maybe it does and I'd be as big as a house if I didn't drink it. 
I'm enjoying a nice cup of peppermint tea from Teavanna right now. I don't know how much I'm going to order from them now that they have discontinued my favorite. Glad I order a ton of it a couple of months ago.


----------



## 1131

ProfCrash said:


> There are only four green teas that I drink regularly. Sencha, Bancha, Green Tea Ginger, and Genmaichia. I get all four from TG. I do like the green tea Jasmine Dragon Phoenix Pearls but it is not a regular tea due to its cost. (Grins)
> 
> I do like the Moroccan Mint and the Lemon Green at Teavana but they are not a part of my regular rotation. Especially on a more limited caffienated tea routine.


Thanks for the suggestions. I'll check them out. I have the Lemon Green from Teavana; I like it, my mother did not.
I'm getting my mother this 

because she insists on using a tea ball and this one is too cool. I've started her moving towards larger disposable filters. Who knows, maybe someday I will convince her tea needs room to open up for the best taste. I'll know I've convinced her when she tells me how good the tea is when made that way and that I should give it a try.


----------



## drenee

Having a lovely cup of Morning Mate and Honeybush Vanilla.  
I have not had any coffee for 3 mornings and no headache.  
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

imallbs said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I'll check them out. I have the Lemon Green from Teavana; I like it, my mother did not.
> I'm getting my mother this
> 
> because she insists on using a tea ball and this one is too cool. I've started her moving towards larger disposable filters. Who knows, maybe someday I will convince her tea needs room to open up for the best taste. I'll know I've convinced her when she tells me how good the tea is when made that way and that I should give it a try.


Now that makes sense. Hey, she is drinking loose leaf tea. That is a great place to be. And it does look cool.


----------



## crebel

drenee said:


> Having a lovely cup of Morning Mate and Honeybush Vanilla.
> I have not had any coffee for 3 mornings and no headache.
> deb


That's awesome deb. I still haven't managed the switch away from first two cups must be coffee without a headache, but I have moved from 1-2 pots of coffee a day to just those 2 (although 2C cups). It may be because my coffee pot has a timer and I can just stumble out of bed and pour and drink instead of waiting for water to heat and tea to brew.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My doctor would say yeah to Deb and way to cut back to crebel. crebel,what about using the hot water from the tea pot to make a cup? Or does it not come out hot enough?

I am enjoying a pot of Roobois Vanilla right now.


----------



## patinagle

I'm having my favorite, Margaret's Hope Darjeeling.  Ahh....


----------



## crebel

ProfCrash said:


> My doctor would say yeah to Deb and way to cut back to crebel. crebel,what about using the hot water from the tea pot to make a cup? Or does it not come out hot enough?
> 
> I am enjoying a pot of Roobois Vanilla right now.


Do you mean just set my timed coffee pot with water only and use that to brew the tea? I think it would be hot enough, but I would still have to wait the 3-5 min (that would be a LONG time for me to get my first caffiene hit of the day) for the tea to actually brew. Or can I put tea leaves in the mesh coffee pot filter and let it brew and then it is all ready when I try to pry my eyes open? I may try that with an afternoon pot today - I'm not sure the water stays in the brew basket long enough before dripping thru to the carafe to brew the tea, but that may not be right either since it obviously stays long enough to brew the coffee grounds. Does anybody use a coffee maker to brew their tea - is there any problem with crossover taste if you use the same one for both?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

crebel said:


> Do you mean just set my timed coffee pot with water only and use that to brew the tea? I think it would be hot enough, but I would still have to wait the 3-5 min (that would be a LONG time for me to get my first caffiene hit of the day) for the tea to actually brew. Or can I put tea leaves in the mesh coffee pot filter and let it brew and then it is all ready when I try to pry my eyes open? I may try that with an afternoon pot today - I'm not sure the water stays in the brew basket long enough before dripping thru to the carafe to brew the tea, but that may not be right either since it obviously stays long enough to brew the coffee grounds. Does anybody use a coffee maker to brew their tea - is there any problem with crossover taste if you use the same one for both?


I doubt that you could brew it that way because the water runs through it qucikly.

Does your coffee pot allow you to put a cup under it instead of the pot? How about putting your cup with an infuser instead of the pot. The machine clicks on, the hot water comes through, your tea steeps and is ready when you get to it. It all depends on how you time it then. You could have your steeped tea waiting for you if you know your schedule well enough to set the timer to five minutes before you get to the kitchen.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

patinagle said:


> I'm having my favorite, Margaret's Hope Darjeeling. Ahh....


Ohhh that is one of the TG teas that I love.


----------



## crebel

ProfCrash said:


> I doubt that you could brew it that way because the water runs through it qucikly.
> 
> Does your coffee pot allow you to put a cup under it instead of the pot? How about putting your cup with an infuser instead of the pot. The machine clicks on, the hot water comes through, your tea steeps and is ready when you get to it. It all depends on how you time it then. You could have your steeped tea waiting for you if you know your schedule well enough to set the timer to five minutes before you get to the kitchen.


Hmm...that is what I was afraid of. I don't have a single cup option. Maybe I'll try putting the tall basket filter like we were talking about yesterday directly in the carafe with loose leaves and let plain hot water drip down into that to brew. I am usually up within a few minutes of when my coffee is done brewing so I don't think it would sit long enough to get bitter. Experimentation is in order!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

crebel said:


> Hmm...that is what I was afraid of. I don't have a single cup option. Maybe I'll try putting the tall basket filter like we were talking about yesterday directly in the carafe with loose leaves and let plain hot water drip down into that to brew. I am usually up within a few minutes of when my coffee is done brewing so I don't think it would sit long enough to get bitter. Experimentation is in order!


Can't you fill the reservoir with only enough water to fill the one cup?


----------



## patinagle

Aren't coffee pots unlikely to get the water hot enough for brewing tea?  That's what I'd always heard.  I boil a kettle, myself.


----------



## akpak

Myself and the Man Unit just tried my local tea shop's Green Tea with Pomegranate. Yummy.

I've just realized how lucky I am to have a local tea shop. They also do mail order:
http://www.summitspiceandtea.com


----------



## LauraB

HI all  . I'm new to tea and the tea thread. So new that right now I'm still drinking grocery store purchased tea. I'm getting off of diet coke, down to one a day from an embarrassing number, and only drink two cups coffee in the morning, down from 4/day. I didn't know about all these on line stores. This is as exciting as when I found the kindle accessories thread! Anyway, I like green tea, usually with a little fruit flavor. But my problem is at work. I teach 2nd grade and only have access to a microwave (to heat water) and wanted to know if anyone here has used, or has an opinion on the quality of tea that is brewed in a tea infuser or press, here is a link from Amazon of one I'm looking at:

http://www.amazon.com/Trudeau-Tea-riffic-16-Ounce-Travel-Tumbler/dp/B001FYOEGG/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&tag=kbpst-20&qid=1258632513&sr=1-5

But I would like opinions of anyway anyone thinks would make it where I can brew some at work without a tea maker. They have having big $$ problems and said no electricity sappers, we have to keep 1/2 the lights in the room off, only 1 refrigerator in the school (outside of the cafeteria) for staff, and only 2 microwaves in the building for all staff. And only one coffee pot in the building. No other kitchen type appliances allowed. There motto is: "Save electricity, Save a teacher", I had not part in the making of that catchy slogan 
Does the infuser above look like it would work making something with loose tea, or should I stick to bag tea in water heated in microwave? Any opinions?


----------



## drenee

I have that exact infuser in pink.  I bought it for work.  
I like it better than using a bag for my loose tea and putting it in a cup.  
My reason is because it's bigger than a cup and I don't get a lot of 
chances to go make another cup.  

I would suggest taking a small bowl to put the infuser in after the tea has steeped.  
I normally re-infuse at least once, and sometimes I'll add another teaspoon of tea 
and refuse an additional time.  I'm drinking mostly Rooibus teas though, which re-infuse
very well for my taste.

I'm drinking the My Morning Mate, which I have blended with Honeybush Vanilla to 
smooth it out a bit.  These are Teavana teas.  Teavana's site is down right now so 
I can't check and see what My Morning Mate is.  I know it has some caffiene, but not
the kind that makes you jittery.  I'm on my 4th day of no coffee.  
I have a root beer every once in a while when I go out to eat fast food.  And I still like
a glass of iced tea when I go to a restaurant.  But these are only occasionally.  

This thread and the members here have helped a lot with all of their information and knowledge.
deb


----------



## Andra

Thanks to The Tea Thread and my Keurig and Zarafina tea maker I am pretty much off Diet Coke. I may have one every few weeks, but I don't think it tastes as good as it used to taste 
I do drink one or two (regular-sized) cups of black tea in the morning so I am still getting some caffeine. After lunch it's strictly decaf stuff.
I know most people here are really into the specialty teas and I do some of those, but I still get the majority of my stuff at the grocery store. This week I am going nuts over the Celestial Seasonings holiday teas. So far I've tried Candy Cane Lane, Sugar Cookie Sleigh Ride and Sugar Plum Spice (this one is good iced).
My next goal is to not add any sugar.


----------



## drenee

Andra, I did that this summer; cutting out the sugar, or Splenda is what I was using. 
I ended up giving all of my Splenda away. I use no sweeteners at all. I have been 
using the Honeybush Vanilla tea to sweeten up my morning tea. 
Good luck.
deb

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Seriously, you can't bring an electric tea kettle? Heck, I would bring one, hide it my classroom and plug it in when using it. That is seriously silly.

In case you have not seen them here are the links to my two favorite (For now) tea stores

http://www.teamerchants.com/Catalog/Default.aspx: TeaGschwender They have a ton of teas. My favorite green teas from TG are the Bancha, Sencha, Genmaichia, and Green Tea Ginger.

http://www.teavana.com/The-Teas/Green-Teas/ Teavana is the other favorite. I don't get any green teas from them. I also tend not to drink things that are too fruity. You might find that Teavana has green teas that fit your tastes.

The other option is to buy a good vacuum bottle that will keep water warm through out the day.

http://www.rei.com/product/752887. Here is one review "This bottle is so great! I can make a boiling pot of tea at 6am and its still piping hot by 3pm. Easy to clean with a bottle brush, no plastic taste because its metal. It doesnt get hot on the outside and does not leak~! I Love this thing and it is so large it lasts all day! Definetly would recommend and buy for others."

Andra: I think you will find that you get more bang for your buck with the specialty teas. They are less expensive then the store bought teas and are a better quality. Drink what makes you happy, that is what is most important. If there is a Teavana in your area try you might want to visit it. I know a decent number of other folks thought that I was nuts with my FPT (fancy pants tea) but when they hit a Teavana and tried some of the samples there they got why I had hyped it so much.

For everyone, if you are on a limited caffiene regime (silly doctors) then a cup of regular caffienated tea can be made into decaf pretty easily. You steep the tea for 30-45 seconds and pour the tea out. Then you resteep it. Apparently caffiene is one of the first products that comes out of the tea. I have not tried this yet, I have decided to drink more Red Teas, but I have read about it in a bunch of different places.


----------



## LauraB

ProfCrash said:


> Seriously, you can't bring an electric tea kettle? Heck, I would bring one, hide it my classroom and plug it in when using it. That is seriously silly.


They came and did inspections yesterday and confiscated peoples kettles and electric coffee pots  
Said they would give them back when people signed and "agreement" to not use them at school 

Thanks for all the great tips! I'll be looking into those links, should keep me (fun) busy after school


----------



## drenee

Red, that is so sad.  I hope the financial issues can be worked out for your school.  
deb


----------



## SongbirdVB

Hi Red, welcome to the tea thread!

You might want to try the Perfect Tea Maker:

http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Tea-Makers-Infusers/Teavana-Perfect-Tea-Maker-16oz.axd

It's awesome. I used that until I got my Zarafina(s) and it makes great tea.

Having a cup of Maracuya Passion Oolong blended with Peach Tranquility this morning. I'm counting on that weight loss boost!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Red said:


> They came and did inspections yesterday and confiscated peoples kettles and electric coffee pots
> Said they would give them back when people signed and "agreement" to not use them at school
> 
> Thanks for all the great tips! I'll be looking into those links, should keep me (fun) busy after school


That is just lame. Does the ocffee pot have a hot water option on it?


----------



## Andra

ProfCrash said:


> Andra: I think you will find that you get more bang for your buck with the specialty teas. They are less expensive then the store bought teas and are a better quality. Drink what makes you happy, that is what is most important. If there is a Teavana in your area try you might want to visit it. I know a decent number of other folks thought that I was nuts with my FPT (fancy pants tea) but when they hit a Teavana and tried some of the samples there they got why I had hyped it so much.


That's the problem. The closest Teavana is in Houston. I'm in Austin and I don't get that direction very often. I am planning a trip in the general area in February to do some training so I will definitely find time to seek out Teavana.


----------



## Andra

drenee said:


> Andra, I did that this summer; cutting out the sugar, or Splenda is what I was using.
> I ended up giving all of my Splenda away. I use no sweeteners at all. I have been
> using the Honeybush Vanilla tea to sweeten up my morning tea.
> Good luck.
> deb


Thanks, I'm down to 2 lumps of sugar in some teas and 1 in others. Since I started out with 4  in each cup, I've at least made a start.


----------



## drenee

If you can make at least one trip to the store and let the associates help you 
it would be beneficial.  I found that some of the teas I thought I would like, I 
don't.  I'm not liking some of the raspberry teas, which I thought I would love.
The tea experts at my Teavana are very knowledgable, helpful, and not pushy. 
They ask a lot of questions about what you like and then make suggestions.
Before I went the first time I did some research on their website.  I knew kind of 
what I was interested in, and I knew the price points.  Obviously they are sales 
clerks and they will show you the pearls and high priced teas, and I wanted to 
be a well informed shopper.
I did end up purchasing a clay teapot the first trip.  It wasn't much more than a
Zarafina, and I love making my tea in it every morning.  It makes me feel special. 
Good luck.  Be sure to ask any questions and let us know what you decide.
deb


----------



## crebel

Okay, I have various experiments scheduled throughout the day with the coffeepot for tea brewing, I will report back.  The easiest solution may have been suggested above.  Brew a pot with my tea kettle late at night and pour it into a good metal thermos (I have one that keeps things piping hot for about 10 hours) so I can just get up and pour first thing in the morning....don't know why I hadn't thought of that, duh.


----------



## drenee

Quick interesting statistic: *The Tea Thread * is no. 7 on the list of top ten topics here at KB.

deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

WOOHOOO

Red: If you would like suggestions regarding teas we are more then happy to provide some. 

Is there a World Market in your area? If so, go there. I started with the Republic of Tea loose leaf teas and started to figure out which flavors I liked the most. I was surprised at how much I prefered the loose leaf to the bagged tea. Then I moved to Teavana. I was surprised at how much better the Teavana tea tasted, they use a lighter hand when infusing the tea with different flavors so that you can taste the tea as well as the flavor. Same thing when I moved to TG, although it was not as much of a change from Teavana to TG, there is a subtle difference. That and TG has a ton more teas.


----------



## BTackitt

I get to go shopping! hehheheheeh
I do not live near any tea stores, but next week, I will be in San Francisco.. and I am SOOOOOOOOO hitting Lupicia! (www.lupicia.com )
All of their holiday teas are coming out now.. and it is time to restock! I'm soo excited! Happy dance happy dance!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

BTackitt said:


> I get to go shopping! hehheheheeh
> I do not live near any tea stores, but next week, I will be in San Francisco.. and I am SOOOOOOOOO hitting Lupicia! (www.lupicia.com )
> All of their holiday teas are coming out now.. and it is time to restock! I'm soo excited! Happy dance happy dance!


Have fun!


----------



## Addie

Andra said:


> That's the problem. The closest Teavana is in Houston. I'm in Austin and I don't get that direction very often. I am planning a trip in the general area in February to do some training so I will definitely find time to seek out Teavana.


Actually, they have a Teavana in San Antonio. Although, an hour is still pretty far away to go.


----------



## drenee

The Teavana I visit is 44 miles, about an hour if I go on Sunday.  
And I have to watch the sports schedules to make sure there isn't 
football game or baseball game traffic to muddle things.
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It seems reasonable to go that distance once every 4 months. But that is me.


----------



## drenee

Same here, Prof.  I did stock up a bit more this last time because of the winter months coming.  
deb


----------



## Andra

San Antonio is slightly more reasonable.  I just have an irrational fear of Houston traffic for some reason.
Hopefully the SA one is more on the north side...

EDIT
OK, the SA one is not exactly on the north side, but I know where the mall is located.  But, the Teavana website shows a store in Friendswood.  My trip in February is actually to Dickinson - 9.5 miles from the store!!
I know what I'm saving my pennies for now.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL. Make sure you try the tasting teas that they have. They normally have 3-5 tea blends that you can try. They are always good. The only problem is that they tend to be their more expensive tea blends so I rarely buy them. They do give you a good idea as to what type of flavors you like and how things are blended so you have a better starting point.


----------



## drenee

I believe I just discovered another benefit of My Morning Mate tea. 
For the past ten+ years I have had terrible


Spoiler



menstrual cramps. 
I would normally stop drinking tea and coffee a couple days before, 
but still had symptoms, plus the headache from the caffeine withdrawal.
This week, not one symptom. It has to be the fact that I'm only drinking
the Rooibus teas, and then the Morning Mate is decaffeinated. But they say 
it's a different kind of caffeine. 
I'm very happy. I was getting pretty tired of being in pain for 2 or 3 days a
month.


deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Great to hear that Mate can help with cramps. I know Mate has a non-caffiene based stimulant in it but I don't know what it is. It is suppose to be better for you then caffiene though.


----------



## BTackitt

I eat soybeans (aka Edamame) once or twice the week before mine.. fake estrogen is made from them, I have not had cramps in 2 years since I started doign this.


----------



## drenee

Do you buy your edamame fresh?  I haven't been able to find it other than frozen.
deb


----------



## BTackitt

well, we have a Japanese restaurant about a mile from my house.. so I get it there alot.. but yeah.. I do buy the frozen bags and steam them.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Gordon Ramsay has said that frozen peas and the like are good to use in cooking because they are flash frozen and retain the freshness, nutrition, and taste of the fresh veggies. I know I have seen him use frozen peas in his show the F Word.

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## drenee

kindle zen, you should post the video in the Infinity Thread also.  I'm sure lots of people will see it there that never visit with us here in the Tea Thread.
deb


----------



## Rasputina

drenee said:


> I believe I just discovered another benefit of My Morning Mate tea.
> For the past ten+ years I have had terrible
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> menstrual cramps.
> I would normally stop drinking tea and coffee a couple days before,
> but still had symptoms, plus the headache from the caffeine withdrawal.
> This week, not one symptom. It has to be the fact that I'm only drinking
> the Rooibus teas, and then the Morning Mate is decaffeinated. But they say
> it's a different kind of caffeine.
> I'm very happy. I was getting pretty tired of being in pain for 2 or 3 days a
> month.
> 
> 
> deb


Wow that is good to know. So is there supposed to be a connection between caffeine and cramps?


----------



## Rasputina

My Zo hot water dispenser is proving difficult to get the mineral deposits off of. I've used straight vinegar on a cloth but it's still pretty bad. I can't soak it in vinegar because the thing holds almost a gallon of water and I haven't found diluted vinegar to work well for cleaning. Our water is very alkaline.


----------



## drenee

Rasputina said:


> Wow that is good to know. So is there supposed to be a connection between caffeine and cramps?


I've always been told there was. I know the times I would cut out my coffee and other caffiene a few days 
before I was more comfortable. Now that I've cut 98% of the caffiene out of my daily life, I'm feeling the 
difference. 
Maybe it was an old wives tale from years ago. 
deb


----------



## Rasputina

I hadn't heard it before, that was why I asked. I don't drink coffee or very much soda. Just looking for anything other than pills that would reduce cramps


----------



## BTackitt

Since Dr put me on Nexium for my GERD 9 days ago I have not had 1 problem with it.. so, I tried one of my 2 favorites that I had had to give up.. Hibiscus Cinnamon from Lupicia.. IT was as wonderful as I remembered, and ... NO GERD flare! today I may try a Chai again.. ohh yum.


----------



## drenee

BTackitt said:


> Since Dr put me on Nexium for my GERD 9 days ago I have not had 1 problem with it.. so, I tried one of my 2 favorites that I had had to give up.. Hibiscus Cinnamon from Lupicia.. IT was as wonderful as I remembered, and ... NO GERD flare! today I may try a Chai again.. ohh yum.


So glad to hear something is helping.

On the cramps issue, I did an internet search and cannot find anything definitive. Most say it's better to avoid caffiene in general, but do not relate caffiene with more pain.

deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

BTackitt said:


> Since Dr put me on Nexium for my GERD 9 days ago I have not had 1 problem with it.. so, I tried one of my 2 favorites that I had had to give up.. Hibiscus Cinnamon from Lupicia.. IT was as wonderful as I remembered, and ... NO GERD flare! today I may try a Chai again.. ohh yum.


That is great news!!!


----------



## SimonWood

ProfCrash said:


> A place for tea lovers to discuss tea in all of it's yummy glory. And tea accessories. I don't think that it is possible to have a tea thread without discussing tea accessories.
> 
> We accept people at all levels of tea love, bagged or loose leaf.
> 
> As a card carrying Englishman, can I confess, I don't like tea in all its forms. That may be the reason they shipped me out to the Americas.


----------



## drenee

Simon, if you're a coffee drinker, we do have a coffee thread of some sort.  The Keurig coffee maker thread, I believe.  

deb


----------



## SimonWood

drenee said:


> Simon, if you're a coffee drinker, we do have a coffee thread of some sort. The Keurig coffee maker thread, I believe.
> 
> deb


I saw the tea thing and had to laugh because I was at an event yesterday and people kept offering me tea because I was English. 

And I am a Keurig owner with a fancy little modification to my machine.


----------



## drenee

You'll fit in perfect over there then.  But feel free to come in and chat whenever you want.  We don't have a lot of men visit us in this thread.
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Maybe they just thought you had a ton of class and know that classy people drink tea. (grins)


----------



## SimonWood

drenee said:


> You'll fit in perfect over there then. But feel free to come in and chat whenever you want. We don't have a lot of men visit us in this thread.
> deb


I must admit I love the smell of teapot full of hot tea. I could inhale the scent all day, but not the taste.


----------



## SimonWood

ProfCrash said:


> Maybe they just thought you had a ton of class and know that classy people drink tea. (grins)


Oh, I don't know about that...


----------



## 1131

SimonWood said:


> I must admit I love the smell of teapot full of hot tea. I could inhale the scent all day, but not the taste.


I agree with you on the smell of tea. But not only could I inhale it all day I drink it all day. Coffee on the other hand; can't stand the smell or the taste. I guess that's what people such as yourself were made for


----------



## BTackitt

SimonWood said:


> I must admit I love the smell of teapot full of hot tea. I could inhale the scent all day, but not the taste.


Rofl.. I am exactly the opposite.. I LOVE LOVE LOVE the smell of coffee... and cannot stand it in any form, not as a drink, not as a candy, not in baked form.. yuck. Back when DH & I first got married I worked in a coffee bean retail shop.. we carried about 100 varieties/flavors of beans... I loved brewing up whatever the flavor of the day was, and when DH would go on deployment, he would get pounds of coffee to take with him (he loves it), the other guys loved him for bringing it all heheh.


----------



## SimonWood

BTackitt said:


> Rofl.. I am exactly the opposite.. I LOVE LOVE LOVE the smell of coffee... and cannot stand it in any form, not as a drink, not as a candy, not in baked form.. yuck. Back when DH & I first got married I worked in a coffee bean retail shop.. we carried about 100 varieties/flavors of beans... I loved brewing up whatever the flavor of the day was, and when DH would go on deployment, he would get pounds of coffee to take with him (he loves it), the other guys loved him for bringing it all heheh.


I'm sure there must be something wrong with us. I know my wife say there is--but I don't think it's got anything to do with tea or coffee.


----------



## Rasputina

hmmmm I'm thinking of experimenting with almond biscotti tea with eggnog instead of milk in it. Sounds yummy.


----------



## F1Wild

Rasputina said:


> hmmmm I'm thinking of experimenting with almond biscotti tea with eggnog instead of milk in it. Sounds yummy.


Isn't everything just a little better with eggnog?


----------



## Rasputina

ok I tried it and it was good. Thumbs up rating!


----------



## SimonWood

Rasputina said:


> hmmmm I'm thinking of experimenting with almond biscotti tea with eggnog instead of milk in it. Sounds yummy.


No eggnog for me either. I had an unfortunate experience as a child when I kept sneaking drinks my aunt which were laced with booze.


----------



## LauraB

I've been experimenting and I went to a tea store in town. I found an iced wine tea that I really like. It is a black tea and is really good.  I've tried it at dinner a few times and like it. I also got a chocolate chai tea that is good. It smells like chocolate milk, but not as strong and is good with a little milk in it. But, strangely doesn't need sugar.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

What is the iced wine teas name? I would love to look it up.

Eggnog is yummy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I have a wonderful eggnog recipe that was my grandmothers. I use half the liquor and it's still strong! When we were kids she'd make a double batch and only spike half so that we kids could have some. . . . .. yummy

I like spiced cider/cranberry juice or mulled wine too. . . .

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## BTackitt

First off, I cannot BELIEVE this thread slipped to page 3! This is penultimate tea season!

Ok, I live in a small city? Bigger than a town, smaller than most other cities I have been in. Needless to say, no tea place NEAR me. So I was very excited to go to San Francisco last week, was going to go tea shopping, instead I barely left grandma's house because of massive homework due today. I did have to go out once, for paper and ink. (ran her printer OUT ehhehehe) hm.. there was a World Market, Step inside, and OO there were some teas! I bought 3, Republic of Tea: Pomegranate Green Tea loose lea, Goji Raspberry Green tea (bags were all they had), and Cinnamon Vanilla.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Sorry to hear that you were not able to get to a tea store. I know one of the posters here has a favorite store in San Fran that is not Teavana or TeaGschwender.

My Husband looked at my Christmas list and went "Is this a tea year or something?" I had included a nice cast iron pot, a cast iron pot warmer, the hot water dispenser found at Teavana, and some other tea related items. 

What? I want nice tea stuff for the house. There is not much that I actually need so may as well go for some of the slightly practicle tea stuff that I flat out want.


----------



## BTackitt

Prof. I think you are thinking about ME... I like Lupicia and they are in San Fran...I like Teavana too went there last time we were in Dallas.. but thats almost 2 hours away... like I said nothing near here... sigh


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL sorry. I misread your post. I thought you said that you were in San Fran and unable to get out due to homework.


----------



## BTackitt

I was.. and I did.. you read right.. hehe. I am also the one who posts about loving the tea shop Lupicia when I am in San Fran. I go there a couple times a year, my grandma lives there.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Finally got those tea posies for my sweetie, but they are for Christmas so don't mention it too loud.  I'll let you all know how they turned out.


----------



## talleylynn

I was perfectly happy drinking the green tea that I buy from a local Chinese lady who imports it from her family in China who either grow it or are middlemen (middlepersons, middlefamily). Anyway, her tea is soooo much better than anything else I can buy locally. 

Then I started reading this thread. And after lurking here for a couple of months, you convinced me to branch out and try some new flavors. So, I went to Teavana online and ordered 5 new teas to try - as well as canisters to store it in, and a perfect tea maker, and the cup...you get the picture. I justified this purchase because Christmas is coming and I could just give it all to my husband to wrap and put under the tree for me. Well...the package came yesterday and I am dying to try the new teas and play with my new toys. December is going to be a very looooong month.

Also, a tip from the Chinese tea lady. After you make your morning cup of tea, put the leaves into a mug or jar or water bottle and add water and you can have mild tea flavored water to sip all day long and take with you. Just keep adding water.


----------



## drenee

Brandon, good for you.  I'm sure she's going to love what you did. 

deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

talleylynn said:


> I was perfectly happy drinking the green tea that I buy from a local Chinese lady who imports it from her family in China who either grow it or are middlemen (middlepersons, middlefamily). Anyway, her tea is soooo much better than anything else I can buy locally.
> 
> Then I started reading this thread. And after lurking here for a couple of months, you convinced me to branch out and try some new flavors. So, I went to Teavana online and ordered 5 new teas to try - as well as canisters to store it in, and a perfect tea maker, and the cup...you get the picture. I justified this purchase because Christmas is coming and I could just give it all to my husband to wrap and put under the tree for me. Well...the package came yesterday and I am dying to try the new teas and play with my new toys. December is going to be a very looooong month.
> 
> Also, a tip from the Chinese tea lady. After you make your morning cup of tea, put the leaves into a mug or jar or water bottle and add water and you can have mild tea flavored water to sip all day long and take with you. Just keep adding water.


You have better self control then I. I would just open the tea and enjoy it. Save the other stuff for Christmas.

Yes, I am evil. Why do you ask?


----------



## SongbirdVB

Crash, you're not evil... but you are a VERY busy minion of the Tea God.  You probably have more converts than any other minion out there!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

And yet no free tea. (sigh) the things I do for love. (grins)

Brandon: Sounds like a great gift!


----------



## talleylynn

I am thinking about sneaking out one packet of tea to enjoy before Christmas. I do still have 3 kinds of green from China and some Puh-er in the cabinet, so I'm not destitute.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheheeh 

I was the kid whose parents had to hide the Christmas gifts at the neighbors house because I always found them at the house. I was also the kid who gave Christmas gifts the second that she bought them. My Mother used to take my gifts and hide them from me so I couldn't give the early.

What can I say? I enjoy gifts, giving and receiving. That and I am highly impatient.


----------



## Addie

Oh, tea thread. How I've missed you. It's finally getting cold here, so I decided to have a giant cup of Strawberry Paraiso. 

Today I went to Office Max and saw something interesting: Tea! It was the Primula flowering tea. They had Green Tea with Jasmine as well as White Tea with Peach. And they even had some tea pots there. I was quite surprised. Anyone else ever seen tea at Office Max before? I would have bought some, but I wanted to go back and check the reviews. I think Prof, you tried the different kinds for your wedding? Or maybe that was another brand. Anyway, I thought it could be a good gift idea.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Last night I got out my Christmas tea pot and tea cups.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I used the Numi. They looked pretty but we didn't drink any of it. They were the centerpiece.

The couple I did drink when experimenting where yummy. I'll have to check which type I had. I know I had two green and two white teas that I tried.


----------



## patinagle

Snowing here this morning.  Spouse is home telecommuting as the roads between here and his workplace are nasty.  Fortunately, his job is such that he can do that. 

I made us a pot of Darjeeling.  May have to make another.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

What type of Darjeeling?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I love Darjeeling.  My girlfriend and I always joke about having some Darjeeling with Mrs. Nesbit.  It's a joke from Toy Story, when Buzz Lightyear loses his arm and is rescued by the little girl who sets him down to a tea party.  Obviously, we watched alot of Toy Story when our kids were younger.  Sorry to prattle on.....


----------



## drenee

That is my most favorite part of the Toy Story movies!!!!
deb


----------



## TheSeagull

I love a good brew! There's nothing as good as a great cuppa, no matter what the variety be it Assam or English Breakfast.


----------



## crebel

It is cold and yucky here.  I'm having a cup of Holiday Blend that taste's like gingerbread in a cup - forget the weather outside, I'm cozy.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

crebel said:


> It is cold and yucky here. I'm having a cup of Holiday Blend that taste's like gingerbread in a cup - forget the weather outside, I'm cozy.


----------



## patinagle

ProfCrash said:


> What type of Darjeeling?


Margaret's Hope.


----------



## BTackitt

I just went to teavana's website, and then Lupicia's website.. filled my cart with teas I want.. and then printed out cart page to give to hubby... This is what I want for X-mas dear.. not some necklace I will never wear.(anniv was last month .. and ...)

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## Angela

I have decided the best thing about winter is a nice cup of tea before bed... I am enjoying a wonderful spicey chai and then I will read for a bit before turning out the lights...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I stopped by Teavana today while at the Mall. The poor staff person kept trying to sell me on stuff and I kept telling her no and then explaining exactly what I wanted. Every hard sell (Need canisters? A pound of tea gets your 10% off? What you know that it is a pound total and not of one tea?)

Anyway, I picked up my swap gift for work (infuser and 2 ounces of Earl Grey). Then I picked up Jasmine Dragon and Rooibos Tropica blend, the White Ayurvedic and Samurai Chai Mate blend, Sweet Oolong Revolution, and Masala Chai. I am sipping on the White Ayurvedic Chai blend right now. It is soooo yummy.


----------



## Rasputina

I've heard some very unflattering things about the pressure Teavana puts on it's sales associates. I'm not surprised about the hard sell, I get that every time I go in there too. When I first found out about the store I thought it would be a fun place to work at as a tea lover, but I guess not. 

I'm getting my mom some tins and teas for Christmas, since I got her a Zarafina for her birthday.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Well, after many months of dry weather, we finally got some rain here in So. Cal.  You don't realize how much you miss rain when you hardly ever get it.  So to celebrate, I "cocooned" today and sipped tea and watched the rain and watched my birdfeeders, which were very busy.  AAAAAhhhhhhhh.......


----------



## patinagle

$5 gift certificate to Adagio Teas: 4472761928. Expires in 24 hours. http://www.adagio.com


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Pati.  
deb


----------



## Sendie

I am LOVING the Gingerbread tea from Adagio they have this season!


----------



## BTackitt

tiniest bit of a scratchy throat when I woke this morning.. good excuse to drink Peppermint tea w/honey all day long.


----------



## F1Wild

BTackitt said:


> tiniest bit of a scratchy throat when I woke this morning.. good excuse to drink Peppermint tea w/honey all day long.


Irish toddy to you - hot water, honey, lemon & Irish whiskey (preferably Jameson's or Bushmills)!


----------



## patinagle

Cup of Margaret's Hope and fresh, homemade scones.  Lovely start to a busy day.


----------



## Andra

I picked up some new Republic of Tea stuff this weekend.  So far I really like the green tea with kiwi and pear.  It's good either hot or cold.
I am looking forward to my trip to Teavana in February or March so I can pick up some more loose leaf teas.


----------



## drenee

I really need to make a tea run for My Morning Mate.  
I am really liking this tea.
deb


----------



## BTackitt

I got my monthly Newsletter from Lupicia today, and it came with a free teabag of 
Carol http://www.lupiciausa.com/product_p/12405516.htm 
Tea flavored with strawberry and vanilla and elegantly decorated with rose petals.

This is one I already had on my wishlist that I gave to my hubby. and I'm glad it is there.. it's yummy.


----------



## earthlydelites

I was a loose leaf tea drinker for ages, we have some good tea shops that have popped around in Sydney, and so i just used to buy 100g satchels and try out all sorts of different ones 

I got lazy recently and just buy the good ol' lipton green tea bags, and go through about 3 of them on a workday


----------



## Addie

earthlydelites said:


> I was a loose leaf tea drinker for ages, we have some good tea shops that have popped around in Sydney, and so i just used to buy 100g satchels and try out all sorts of different ones
> 
> I got lazy recently and just buy the good ol' lipton green tea bags, and go through about 3 of them on a workday


No time like the present to get back into the loose leaf world!  Although, I can totally understand the laziness. I've been eyeing the Keurig tea K-Cups lately because they're so convenient. 
If you don't mind me asking: What were some of your favourite teas?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I don't think it takes that much more time to make a cuppa loose leaf then it does to make a cuppa bagged, but that is me. My big time sink is trying to decide which of the 30 teas I have I want to make. (winks)


----------



## patinagle

My favorite local tea shop, the St. James Tearoom, is having a sale on some discontinued teas. I may have to go over and spend money.

http://stjamestearoom.com


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I really need to go looking for a local tea shop.

Wait a minute, then I would spend more money...

Maybe I don't need to go looking for a local tea shop


----------



## drenee

Face it, Prof, you're already incensed and you're not going to be able to help yourself.
deb


----------



## 1131

ProfCrash said:


> I really need to go looking for a local tea shop.


I would love a local tea shop that has some good variety but have not been able to find any. So I stick with Teavana, Tea Merchants and The English Tea Store. I used to have a link to a tea shop in Seattle that had some really good teas; but I lost the link. Oh well, I had to pay tax there anyway.

Right now I'm taking a break from candy making (all I have left is turtles and I don't want to start them at 8:00 pm) so I get to sit back, drink my current favorite (lemon green from Teavana) and belatedly start Old Man's War. Yeah, I could address those Christmas cards or mix up some cookies or bread but after a week in the kitchen, I think I'll just enjoy my tea.


----------



## Rasputina

I'm having jasmine pearls for breakfast. Tried the tiramisu treviso rooibos tea yesterday. It's good, but I like almond biscotti better


----------



## Addie

Rasputina said:


> I'm having jasmine pearls for breakfast. Tried the tiramisu treviso rooibos tea yesterday. It's good, but I like almond biscotti better


I love the almond biscotti. In fact, I'll probably run off and have a cup now. 
How do you like the jasmine pearls?


----------



## Rasputina

I really like the jasmine pearls. It's grassy but not as grassy as gyokuro imperial.


----------



## Addie

Thanks! I've been eyeing them for a while now, but wasn't sure if I would like the taste. Looks like I'll be picking some up on my next tea trip!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Jasmine PEarls are my favorite but they are a bit pricey. I really like Teavana's Jasmine Dragon and Rooibos Tropica blend. It is really, really good.

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## 1131

I just put in a new order at Teavana. I'm going to try out a couple of new greens and a new black. And I had to have this mouse teapot.










I'll have to find him a nice home with the rest of my pots, somehow.

Right now, I'm enjoying some Monkey Picked Oolong.


----------



## patinagle

Oh, that's really cute!


----------



## Addie

ProfCrash said:


> Jasmine PEarls are my favorite but they are a bit pricey. I really like Teavana's Jasmine Dragon and Rooibos Tropica blend. It is really, really good.


I love anything that blooms it seems, and they're always expensive. 
Ooh. That sounds like a good combination. I'll definitely have to get some of both when I make my next trip.



imallbs said:


> I just put in a new order at Teavana. I'm going to try out a couple of new greens and a new black. And I had to have this mouse teapot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to find him a nice home with the rest of my pots, somehow.
> 
> Right now, I'm enjoying some Monkey Picked Oolong.


Oh my gosh. That teapot is adorable.


----------



## F1Wild

Sooooo cute!!  At foirst I thought it was a little piggy, but then reread.  

I finally experienced my first Teavana store (thought we only had one, in Scottsdale) at our local mall - a person could do some royal damage in that place.  Mr. M. and I sampled several teas, but I was yanked out of there before I even had a chance to choose a favorite.


----------



## drenee

I need to make a tea run.  I really would like to go today, but that's a crazy idea.
Traffic through Pittsburgh today will be insane.  So I guess I can wait until next 
week.  
deb


----------



## BTackitt

Teavana is having a "Heavenly Sale" according to the e-mail I received this morning.
http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Sale-Clearance/?SC=EMHSOC&cm_mmc=Email-_-HeavenlySale-_-cust-_-HeavenlyHeader


----------



## corkyb

Also, there is an iphone app for teavana or just for making tea.  I didn't take a close look; saw it advertised at the bottom of the Teavana sale page this morning.
Paula ny


----------



## Rasputina

Thank you so much for posting about the teavana app. Just came out a week ago I guess and I haven't looked at tea apps in ages, I've been using another one for a tea timer. downloading it now

I love the favorite section in the app, so you can put the teas you have and go right to the timer. And the tea blender is pretty cool.


----------



## Rasputina

My only complaint about the app is that it doesn't have some of my teavana teas included. No piña colada and no peach apricot


----------



## 1131

I tried out the app and it doesn't have much of what I drink on it.  But the timer is nice.  It will come in very handy at work where I ruin one cup after another because I forget I'm making tea.
I have a sore throat today so I'm indulging in lemon tea.  I'm using some old Stash tea bags because I ran out of Lemon Green from Teavana and my order isn't here yet.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

So the Hubby was good to me this year. Well, he has always been good to me but this year was a tea year.

I got my red dragon cast iron tea pot and cast iron tea pot warmer. (yeah). He also bought me the blooming tea infuser set. Two clear glass tumblers and 12 blooming teas. Yummy and pretty.

Toss in a waterproof Kindle cover and all is good.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Hello and a belated Happy Holidays to my tea-loving friends!

I've been unable to spend much time on the boards and I've missed you all.  

Not much time today either   but I'm going to try to get back on KB at least once a day after the 1st.

Happy New Year!

Vicki


----------



## patinagle

A friend gave me a wonderful gift - a selection of 1st and 2nd flush Darjeelings!  Wow, they're so fragrant and wonderful!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yeah they are some of my favorites. I miss unlimited black tea. (pouts)

Why am I listening to my Doctor?

(wanders off to ponder the benefit of listening to the Doctor and the benefits of drinking as much black tea as she wants)


----------



## Andra

ProfCrash said:


> Why am I listening to my Doctor?
> 
> (wanders off to ponder the benefit of listening to the Doctor and the benefits of drinking as much black tea as she wants)


Then remembers all the good green and herbal teas that are available and decides that she is not missing THAT much...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Doctor said to cut back on all caffienated teas, that means greens as well. (pouts)

I enjoy my red teas. I really do. I miss have two or three different black teas and then some green tea during the day. I like my Oolongs and Darjeelings. (sigh)


----------



## Andra

I have found quite a few decaffeinated green teas.  Can you have those?


----------



## BTackitt

or decaf blacks? according to the tea gurus, something like 90% of the caffeine in tea comes out in the first 45-60 seconds of brewing, so if you brew, pour out after 1 minutes and resteep they should be decaf?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I need to try the decaf process. If it lets me have more of the teas that I love so much it will be worth the effort.


----------



## meglet

Hi tea drinkers,

I'm hoping you will help an infrequent tea-drinker out. I'm don't drink very much tea, but as cold as my office has been this winter I need to start, or I'm going to OD on hot chocolate. What little tea I have been drinking over the years has been general grocery-store types with most of the flavor (such as it is) drowned out by milk and sugar. I'd like to find something that has a nice flavor so I can drink it without doctoring, and that is caffeine-free.

Teas I have tried:

Stash Peppermint, and maybe a berry flavor - drinkable with aforementioned sugar and milk. Lots of sugar.
Celestial Seasonings in a couple flavors: peppermint and honey/vanilla come to mind - again with the milk and sugar
Traditional Medicinals Organic Peppermint - picked this up in the "natural" section of my grocery store last night. While I don't care about the so-called health claims they make, halfway through my first mug of this, I like it OK. Still not at the point of "ooh, I really want a cup of tea" but definitely an option.
mystery Irish tea - a few years ago, a friend from Ireland brought me 4 small bags of tea. I *think* it might have been black tea, probably had caffeine in it. But that was the best tea I'd EVER had. I used all 4 bags, and drank every one of them without any sugar or milk added. Unfortunately, I don't remember the name, and lost touch with the friends so I can't ask.


And now for what I'm looking for in tea. I know at least some of the following will offend your proper tea-drinking sensibilities, but I hope you'll give me some suggestions in spite of that. 


The ability to make 1 mug at a time. And by "mug" I mean 16-oz insulated travel mug. I will probably only drink one of these a day, so I don't see the need to make an entire pot. If my new office doesn't have an instant hot water spout, I'll be boiling water in one of those handy electric kettles.
Caffeine free
Peppermint, berry, or maybe black tea flavored, at least to start out
Easy to get, either locally or online. I'd prefer something that I can find locally at least to try, then if I like it I can order more online, preferably from Amazon. I'm in the Seattle area, and while I don't go into the city that often, I'm sure there are health food shops and tea shops around that stock a good variety.


So please, share your suggestions and expertise with me, and I'll try to follow them without letting this turn into yet another of my over-obsessive hobbies. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

meglet said:


> . . . . . or I'm going to OD on hot chocolate.


Sorry, I don't see what the problem is. 



(I'll let some of the very more knowledgeable tea aficionados really answer your question though.  )


----------



## meglet

Ann in Arlington said:


> Sorry, I don't see what the problem is.
> 
> 
> 
> (I'll let some of the very more knowledgeable tea aficionados really answer your question though.  )


I wouldn't really consider "too much hot chocolate" a problem either, except for the 200 calories per mug of the one I like the best.  That pretty much cancels out most of the benefits from cutting waaaaay back on the Mt Dew I normally drink.


----------



## F1Wild

meglet said:


> Hi tea drinkers,
> Teas I have tried:
> 
> mystery Irish tea - a few years ago, a friend from Ireland brought me 4 small bags of tea. I *think* it might have been black tea, probably had caffeine in it. But that was the best tea I'd EVER had. I used all 4 bags, and drank every one of them without any sugar or milk added. Unfortunately, I don't remember the name, and lost touch with the friends so I can't ask.
> Thanks!


The most popular teas in Ireland are: Lyons, Barry's, and Punjana (top tea in N. Ireland, where we lived). I think they all have decaffeinated available. Funny, my hubby used to drink a cup of caffeinated (not de-) every single night before he went to bed saying it helped him sleep. And he was snoring in minutes compared to me (who never drank tea at night) lying awake, staring for eons!


----------



## Emily King

Okay, so I've just discovered this thread (no idea why it took me so long, but I digress).  I've also discovered that we have a Teavana store about 20 minutes from the house, so we're headed out there tonight!  I've only made it to page 19 of this thread, so I am nowhere near the end and haven't been able to read up on everything!!

I already have little teapots with the filters that sit inside.  I have a variety of rooibos (from SpecialTeas): Rooibos Orange (No. 959), Honeybush Organic (No. 690), Rooibos Chocolate-Mint (No. 952).  All of the packets say to heat to a roaring boil and steep for 7-10 minutes.  I don't have any fancy water pots or anything, just the teapot that screams when the water is ready  .

We like a wide variety of teas, nothing specific stands out.... I did try a tea recently that reminded me of a barn (odd and DH noticed it as well - not sure the brand, but it was in a bag) and I absolutely could not drink it. I like green, white, black, red... you name it.  I'm not too terribly fond of the berry flavors.

Are there any specific teas we should try?!  I've already made note of the apple pie one and the aztec one... I just don't want to miss anything!


----------



## F1Wild

EKing - we discovered, while Christmas shopping, we have a Teavana at our local mall (and not the one on the other side of town) and although it is a pretty small store, they sure had it packed with goodies! They had 4 (or 5) tea samples to try right there and found we really loved 2 of them...BUT due to "the Budget" (and the anticipation of shopping for K-cups) we decided to wait until the holidays are over before venturing back to do real damage.

I fact, when the salesperson asked what we thought of the samples she was able to point us to similar teas as well. Have fun!!

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## meglet

EKing said:


> Rooibos Chocolate-Mint (No. 952). . . . . apple pie one...


Ok, these sound reeeeeeeeaaaaaaallllllllllly interesting. There may be more to this tea thing than I thought.

*I do NOT need another hobby, I do NOT need another hobby, I do NOT need another hobby. . . *


----------



## Emily King

Well now... $100 later... On our way home.  

They had 1 pound tins of the pistachio apple pie one for 50% off, so I got that to split with my mom. The Earl Grey Cream and then enough other tea to get the pound discount. When I get home I will type it all out and attempt to read the rest of the thread. 

Emily


----------



## F1Wild

EKing said:


> The Earl Grey Cream..
> Emily


Yummmmmmm, we love Earl Grey and Lady Grey - this one sounds yummy!


----------



## Emily King

It smells wonderful! Too bad we don't have scratch-n-sniff computers!


----------



## F1Wild

EKing said:


> It smells wonderful! Too bad we don't have scratch-n-sniff computers!


...yet!


----------



## Emily King

Posting back with burned knuckles .  I was trying to do my best at getting the correct temperature of water to brew the tea, so I was using my instant read thermometer in the top opening of my tea kettle... stupid me, I didn't put the top back on for pouring, so all the steam blasted my knuckles.  Ouch.  The Earl Grey Cream is wonderful!!  DH is drinking that... my MateVena combined with Azteca Fire is still steeping.  Off to read the vast posts on this thread to see if this is all complete repeat info (except for the burnt knuckles).


----------



## F1Wild

Anyone know if anyone makes an Earl Grey creme k-cup for the Keurig?  I'm loving tea in it.  I hope I'm not offending with the untraditional brewing method!


----------



## Emily King

Can you make your own cups?  I know nothing about Keurig, with the exception of what the cups and machine look like.


----------



## corkyb

Many people on here have the zarafina teamaker.  It does it all, heats water to right temp and times steeping depending in type of tea.  It's wonderful and not expensive either.
Paula


----------



## Emily King

Is there someplace cheaper than Amazon to find it?  I'm only on page 22 of this thread, so I haven't caught up to the more recent stuff... The one on Amazon is $180.


----------



## corkyb

Wow.  That's crazy.  I bought it at Amazon through a third party a few months ago for less than 1/3 of that price, delivered.
Google it.  I'm sure it's out there cheaper.
Paula


----------



## MamaProfCrash

On the K Cups: You would need to make your own. Teavan, the only company I know that has Earl Grey Creme, does not make K-Cups. Personally, I say nuke the water or boil it on the stove and make it the traditional way, but that is me.

meglet: I would try the Red teas. Also know as Rooibos. They are actually an herbal brew and decaffinated. Teavana and Tea Gschwender has many a yummy flavor for the Reds. I am going to post links to my favorites for you.

http://www.teagschwendner.com/US/en/Shop_Rooibush_Tea.TG?activeID=1072&parent_id=1009 TG's list of Red teas.

My favorites from TG are:

http://www.teagschwendner.com/US/en/publish/Shop_Rooibush_Tea.aspx?ActiveID=1072&parent_id=1009 Capetown

http://www.teagschwendner.com/US/en/publish/Shop_Rooibush_Tea.aspx?ActiveID=1072&parent_id=1009 Ginger

http://www.teagschwendner.com/US/en/publish/Shop_Rooibush_Tea.aspx?ActiveID=1072&parent_id=1009 Jungle Fire

http://www.teagschwendner.com/US/en/publish/Shop_Rooibush_Tea.aspx?ActiveID=1072&parent_id=1009 Lemon

http://www.teagschwendner.com/US/en/publish/Shop_Rooibush_Tea.aspx?ActiveID=1072&parent_id=1009 Plum Cinnamon

My Favorites from Teavana:

http://www.teavana.com/The-Teas/Rooibos-Teas/Rooibos-Chai-Rooibos-Tea.axd Chai

http://www.teavana.com/The-Teas/Rooibos-Teas/Haute-Chocolate-Rooibos-Tea.axd Haute Chocolate

The other trick, one that I am going to have to start doing myself, is to brew a caffeinated tea, let it steep for a minute, and then empty it out. Re-steep what is left. That is suppose to remove most of the caffeine in the tea. If you want to go that route, I have about 2,000 more teas I can recommend.

Yes, I am that evil.

http://www.teavana.com/The-Teas/Mate-Teas/ The Mate Teas

I cannot say that I have tried any of these but Yerba Mate is naturally caffeine free but has some other stimulant. It is very popular throughout South America, specifically Peru. I have had the Samari Chai Mate as part of a blend that I really, really like so I am guessing it is good on its own.

http://www.teavana.com/Azteca+Fire+Herbal+Tea/edp_no=4474/shop.axd/ProductDetails Aztec Fire is another really good option.

http://www.teavana.com/Teavana+Perfect+Tea+Maker+16oz/edp_no=3970/shop.axd/ProductDetails This is great for steeping the tea in. It makes 16 ounces.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Teavana can be found at:

Pacific Place Mall

600 Pine Street
Seattle, WA 98101
Phone: (206) 623.3581

You can buy decaffeinated black teas, but your supply will be limited.


----------



## BTackitt

The Zarafina could be found at Tuesday Morning. $40. If there is not a Tuesday Morning store near you, maybe someone can check the ones near them. I bought mine at the TM near the college I attend, but.. it was may or June, so I dont know if they still have them... they did have ALOT of them.


----------



## Emily King

Whoo-Hoo!! I finally finished reading the ENTIRE thread!! Holy Moly... shew. I can hear my friends now, "So, Emily? What did you do yesterday evening?" ME: "Well, I went on an adventure with my hubby and 4 year old to a fancy tea store [put the boy in the corner with his DS and it went well - bull in a chinashop, literally!]. Then I spent the rest of the evening enjoying said tea and reading a ginormous thread about tea!" 

Okie dokie. I've also looked up where the local Tuesday Morning stores are located. I may send my hubby out to the one by our house (yes, literally right around the corner and I was completely unaware of it) to check for one. Then, I have an appointment tonight after work near another one, so I'll try there too. Cross your fingers!

I'm going to try to reuse the Earl Grey Creme in the morning for me... and then not sure about the other one. If it has the chocolate in it, will it still work on another infusion? It was the Azteca Fire with the Matevena blend (50/50).


----------



## meglet

Wow! Thanks ProfCrash! Looks like a trip to the mall is in order, and they've added a Teavana store to the expanded Southcenter mall, which is about 5 minutes from my house (this is a BAD THING for my checkbook.)

The red teas do look good, "rich, mildly aromatic, and sweet" sounds right up my alley. And some of the flavors. . . Strawberry Cream, Lemon, Cream Caramel, Orange-Peppermint. If even half of those are as good as they sound, I'm in trouble. 

Hmm, browsing through the Herbal teas yields some very interesting flavors, too. . . Strawberry Lemonade, Organic Peppermint, Pina Colada, Strawberry Kiwi. . . Yep. I'm in trouble. 

Well, I'll just reassure myself with the thought that I'm doing "research" for a Mother's Day gift, as my mom is a tea drinker.


----------



## F1Wild

ProfCrash said:


> On the K Cups: You would need to make your own. Teavan, the only company I know that has Earl Grey Creme, does not make K-Cups.


Thanks for this suggestion!


----------



## Emily King

Drinking my first pot of pistachio apple pie rooibos right now. I wasn't sure about it when I smelled the tea dry but it tastes wonderful! Going to rebrew the leaves when I finish drinking this batch. I brought the earl grey creme with me for this afternoon.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

EKing, what do you use for steeping your tea?


----------



## Emily King

I have a 16 oz ceramic pot with lid and a steel mesh basket. I'm using the hot water tap on the coffee maker here at my office.


----------



## Emily King

Oh happy day! DH just called to tell me he found a zarafina (sp?) at the Tuesday Morning by our house!


----------



## Addie

Yay! Glad to hear you're loving the world of tea, EKing! I love my Zarafina. It's so easy to use for all the types of tea I have. I love that it even has a setting for bagged teas. I hope you like yours!

And, whoa. I can't believe how expensive the Zarafina got on Amazon. The price is constantly fluctuating. So weird. I bought mine at Tuesday Morning as well ... and there was one that was super close to my house that I had never noticed before.


----------



## BTackitt

EKing said:


> Oh happy day! DH just called to tell me he found a zarafina (sp?) at the Tuesday Morning by our house!


YAY!!!! ok may I suggest, if your water is ... less than great, I use bottled water in mine. It's the perfect amount. and if you allow it to cool in the teapot, you can pout it right back into the water bottle to carry it with you with a sealed lid.. That's how I got through Summer school this year.. I would brew up a few pots at night, pouring them back into the bottles and refrigerating them for the next day. I have completely cut soda from my diet... been 7 months since I had a diet coke... and I used to drink up to a sixpack per day.


----------



## Emily King

So far, I've used filtered water from the fridge, but the bottled water is a great idea!   Our water really tastes pretty good from the fridge, so I'm thinking that's probably going to be okay.  We made the pistachio apple pie (and reinfused it once) in the zarafina tonight.  I was able to use my batch of earl grey creme 3 times today, but the last pot was kind of weak.  I don't think I've ever drank this much tea in one day!  Wow!

Kind of funny, when we brewed the first batch of tea in the zarafina tonight, all of us gathered around to watch it brew.  So cool!

Also, I just made up 2 batches of shortbread with tea... one with the earl grey creme and the other with lemon rooibos.  They're resting in the fridge right now.  The base recipe is from Real Simple - the unbaked "dough" tastes awesome and DH is aboslutely thrilled. (he's a huge shortbread fan)


----------



## BTackitt

EKing said:


> Also, I just made up 2 batches of shortbread with tea... one with the earl grey creme and the other with lemon rooibos. They're resting in the fridge right now. The base recipe is from Real Simple - the unbaked "dough" tastes awesome and DH is aboslutely thrilled. (he's a huge shortbread fan)


ok.. Since I love to try recipes, I went there and printed out the recipe.. will make these tomorrow.. I have all sorts of flavors that I can try... 
OH! and DH ordered teas for me from Lupicia.com and they all came in today (only a week late, but whatever) I got Carol, Cache-cache, Spice, Wedding, Jingle Bells, Hibiscus Cinnamon, and they included 4 samples... Happy day!

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## Emily King

I love trying new teas!!   I hope you like the recipe for the cookies... I'm getting ready to go slice and bake mine.

Has anybody here ordered from www.specialteas.com??  That's apparently where my sister buys her loose-leaf tea.  I just found out today that she loves tea.  Huh.  They have sample boxes you can buy... I'm thinking about getting some of them.  That's the company I have the other rooibos and honeybush teas from (still in the zip-top bags they came in though  ).


----------



## BTackitt

Zarafina for Sis if she does not have one


----------



## Emily King

I would be more likely to buy one for my mom (tends to not buy stuff for herself and dad was laid off more than a year ago).   I'm planning on splitting the pound of pistachio apple pie with my mom and would have bought her the 2nd zarafina DH found at Tuesday Morning, but it appeared to have been opened and he wasn't sure it was okay.

Shew!  More than you wanted to know, I'm sure.   My mom actually posts on this board, but she's at their cabin with no internet all week this week.

Okay, these cookies smell AWESOME in the oven!  Wow!


----------



## Emily King

Drat, 12 minutes at 375 is too long... start checking at 10 and pull them when they're slightly browned on the edges.  Mine got too dark.  Still taste yummy, though.


----------



## BTackitt

uh... the instructions I printed out from the Real Simple website say 325* for 30 minutes...


----------



## Emily King

I could have just posted a link in the first place, eh?

http://www.realsimple.com/food-recipes/browse-all-recipes/earl-grey-tea-cookies-10000001046907/index.html

And it took a while running the food processor for it to come together as a dough, but it does definitely come together. For a while it was just a powder - not dough.


----------



## BTackitt

Ahhh.. see the one I looked up was Lemon chamomile shortbread.
http://www.realsimple.com/food-recipes/browse-all-recipes/lemon-chamomile-shortbread-10000000610499/index.html

I did a search for shortbread, and there were only 4 recipes, and this was the only one with tea...Yours are earl grey cookies.


----------



## 1131

EKing said:


> Has anybody here ordered from www.specialteas.com?? That's apparently where my sister buys her loose-leaf tea. I just found out today that she loves tea. Huh. They have sample boxes you can buy... I'm thinking about getting some of them. That's the company I have the other rooibos and honeybush teas from (still in the zip-top bags they came in though ).


I've bought from www.specialteas.com before. Their tea was fine and the prices were competitive. I just found more that I like at Teavana and Tea Merchants. I usually place big orders at those places to take advantage of the free shipping so I kind of stopped going to Special Teas. I was actually planning on going back there since Teavana stopped selling their black decafs.


----------



## Emily King

BTackitt said:


> Ahhh.. see the one I looked up was Lemon chamomile shortbread.


Well, that recipe does look tasty - just wouldn't be anywhere near as strong of a flavor. It probably would be more along the lines of shortbread that DH wanted in the first place. The cookies are good, but they're not as shortbready as I expected. The lemon rooibos smells good, but I'm waiting until they totally cool. They seem to crisp up really nice when cool.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I think everyone has their favorite tea store. I tend to prefer Tea Gschwender but buy some tea from Teavan. I relly like their blends. 

I am going to have to try that cookie recipe.


----------



## Emily King

Part of the reason I picked that recipe was due to using my new teas... the other part was it was finally a recipe I can use my new food processor to make!   That was my big Christmas present this year... a beautiful brushed silver finish, quiet, wonderful machine. Once I figured out how to use it (stinkin' safety features), it was a breeze!

By the way, the rooibos ones are good, but the leaves are a bit rigid in the cookies. Just gets in your teeth more and is a bit more noticable than the earl grey. Might be because I used the tea from an older tin of bags (I wanted the tin to put my new teas in!). <shrug> Still tasty.


----------



## Emily King

Brewed my first pot of fancy tea... DH got a few oz of the Pi Lo Chun organic green tea from teavana. It is very mild and light - not at all bitter. You brew for 1 minute at 175 degrees. Definitely going to reinfuse this one since its so $$.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheheh

I am one of the few folks who does not do a lot of reinfusing.


----------



## Andra

I am getting ready to place my first Teavana order.  Trying to keep the total low is difficult.  I can't imagine how you do it when you actually get to go to one of the stores!  I want small tea tins, but I can only find them in a gift set.  I don't remember if anyone has mentioned 2-3oz tins from other locations??


----------



## Andra

OK, found some tins at Tea Gschwender (am only on page 12 of re-reading and just decided to google it). Ordered those and some teas: Winter Magic, Oriental Moon, Grandpa Harmsen, Rooibush Jungle Fire, Apple Coriander, Kashmiri Chai Decaf and Christmas Herbal.

This was ordered in addition to the Teavana order: Apple Lemon Pomegranate Rooibos, Masala Chai Black, a Teavana Tea Rhapsody Glass Tea Tumbler and a gift set that contains the following: 16oz Perfect Tea Maker, 12oz of Rock Sugar, 4 reusable, 3oz tea tins, one Perfect Teaspoon and 2oz each of four teas: Rooibos Sweet Amore, MateVana, Rooibos Tropica and Earl Grey Creme.

Also ordered from The Republic of Tea to get bulk packages to refill my tins.
I worked from home this morning and I think I'm on about my 6th cup of tea. I am a happy convert!


----------



## Emily King

Andra, I haven't found tins anywhere yet.  I don't want to spend a huge amount of money on any, either.   Right now, we're using tins we've had from other teas and such.

Let me know what you think of the Tea Gschwender teas... I would like to keep my options open, I just went with Teavana first because their store was close by.  I figured I could get my hubby on board easier if he was involved. 

I'm going to try making a batch of the Jasmine Pearl blended with Tropicana Rooibos this afternoon after everybody wakes up from naps (I just got home from work and they're sleeping).


----------



## Emily King

I'm making a batch of Pistachio Apple Pie with Honeybush blended into it. I was going to use the Vanilla Honeybush, but didn't find it until I already added the plain Honeybush. <shrug> Next batch.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Somewhere in here there is a link to a store that sells containers very inexpensively. I can't remember its name so I can't help you. 

Andra: Welcome to the addiction. (Grins)


----------



## Emily King

Urgh... I don't want to go back through all the pages since I just did that!  I googled tea tins and found this site:

http://www.specialtybottle.com/index.asp?PageAction=Custom&ID=41

No idea if they're good or not, though.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Teavana is a great place to go to learn more about what flavors you like. Gschwender has a lot more variety in their teas. I think the quality is better with Gschwender, they participate in tea contests and win a decent number. The price is about the same as Teavana. Gschwender also sends you a teaspoon with each order.


----------



## Andra

Y


ProfCrash said:


> Somewhere in here there is a link to a store that sells containers very inexpensively. I can't remember its name so I can't help you.
> 
> Andra: Welcome to the addiction. (Grins)


Yeah, I'm only on about page 15 and haven't found them yet. When I find them, I'll repost.
I honestly never thought I would be able to get off the Diet Cokes and I have. I'm also slowly cutting back the amount of sugar in my tea. I use one cube in most things and some I can drink with NO SUGAR AT ALL. This is huge for me.

Of course, I just spent most of my Christmas money on tea instead of books - I'm not sure what that says about me.


----------



## Emily King

I just made a pot of the Jasmine Dragon Phoenix Pearls combined 50/50 with the Rooibos Tropica.  It's VERY good.  I'm going to reinfuse it after we're done drinking it.   We'll see how it goes.  I did add a little honey to it, since I wasn't too impressed with it when we tasted the combo at Teavana.  This selection was DH's choice and I've changed my mind about it and like it.


----------



## Emily King

We're on the third infusion of the jasmine pearl blend and it's still just as good as the first run through.  I'm amazed!


----------



## Emily King

To prove I'm a total dork, we've made... drumroll, please... TEA-mosas!










We made Teavana's Carribean Breeze a little strong and then added some champagne. Not bad, not bad....


----------



## BTackitt

EKing said:


> Urgh... I don't want to go back through all the pages since I just did that!  I googled tea tins and found this site:
> 
> http://www.specialtybottle.com/index.asp?PageAction=Custom&ID=41
> 
> No idea if they're good or not, though.


I used to purchase from them years ago when I was a soapmaker.. they were a reputable company with a good reputation.. I doubt that has changed or they would not still be in business.

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## BTackitt

I just received this in my e-mail thought someone else might be interested here too.
---
In Japan, stores traditionally sell gFukubukuroh (Happy Bags) on the first business day in the New Year. Fukubukuros are grab bags filled with mystery items. In true Japanese fashion, LUPICIA will be offering these Happy Bags in the United States beginning January 1st to celebrate the New Year.
The contents are worth approximately twice as much as the sale price. What a deal! Why not take this chance to try a variety of teas you normally would not? The quantity is limited, so please hurry! 
*If you place more than one order, you may or may not receive the same items.
Bags are $30 or $50 each..
http://www.Lupicia.com


----------



## Emily King

Well, I went ahead and took advantage of that... opted to do the $50 one since it was free shipping on over $35.  I shall report back when I receive my order.


----------



## Addie

EKing said:


> Urgh... I don't want to go back through all the pages since I just did that!  I googled tea tins and found this site:
> 
> http://www.specialtybottle.com/index.asp?PageAction=Custom&ID=41
> 
> No idea if they're good or not, though.


I ordered tea tins from this place. They were very cheap, and the quality was good. They're not fancy by any means, but none of them leaked when I poured water in them to check, which is all I really care about.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yeah that Jasmine Pearls and Roobios Tropica is awesome.

For the record, the votive candles seem to work better in the cast iron tea warmers then the tea lights.

Thanks for the info BTackitt. I knew it was in there but too lazy to dig it up. Now to order a surprise tea bag.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

OK so I bought two bags


----------



## Emily King

Did you do the 30 or 50 bags? I'm so excited to see what I get! I stopped in at Teavana today and didn't buy anything! My DH should be happy...


----------



## 1131

Well I tried to get the Lupicia $50 bag but it was out of stock   Oh well, my Teavana order arrived yesterday so I'm not even close to being low on tea.  I am happily sipping on Monkey Picked Oolong again.  Hey it's New Years day, I decided why not savor a favorite (and celebrate the end of cold and the return of the taste buds)


----------



## BTackitt

I ordered 2 $30 bags because the $50 was gone. Good thing I like tea ehhehehe.


----------



## Emily King

I guess I'm glad I jumped in last night and got my $50 bag!   I checked as soon as BTackitt posted the message and the bags were available to buy (at 11:30, so not quite New Years Day).  I'm curious what stuff will be in them and can't wait until they arrive!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I got one 50 and one 30.


----------



## talleylynn

I'm currently reading *The Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs * by Olivia Darnell. The main character is always drinking tea, or serving tea, or giving it as gifts. He quoted a poem by a Chinese poet, Lu Tong. I thought you tea lovers would enjoy it....

The first cup caresses my dry lips and throat, 
The second shatters the walls of my loneliness, 
The third explores the dry rivulets of my soul 
Searching for legends of five thousand scrolls. 
With the fourth the pain of past injustice vanishes through my pores. 
The fifth purifies my flesh and bone. 
With the sixth I commune with the immortals. 
The seventh conveys such pleasure I am overcome. 
The fresh wind blows through my wings 
As I make my way to Penglai.

_LU TONG_, Thanks to Imperial Censor Meng for His Gift of Freshly Picked Tea


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Thanks!!!


----------



## BTackitt

A new SS in honor of that poem:


----------



## drenee

That's a beautiful poem, and I am going to have to do the screensaver hack so I can put that on my K.  Thank you.
deb


----------



## BTackitt

just brewed up a pot of Wedding from Lupicia to start the day, ended it with a Teavana tea last night, but atm I'm a bit brian fried and cant remember the name.


----------



## drenee

I just broke my beautiful glass Amandine decanter. I'm really bummed. It was beautiful, and it was also my own fault it broke. The tea was so pretty in it. 
I made a pot of Ginseng Vitality and Honeybush Vanilla. My usual.

My boyfriend got me flowering teas for Christmas. They are by Primula Tea. http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/180-2619715-5532708?ASIN=B000N2XM4Q&AFID=Froogle&LNM=B000N2XM4Q|Primula_Flowering_Green_Teas_12_pk.&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=B000N2XM4Q&ref=tgt_adv_XSG10001 
They are amazingly good. He got them at an office supply store. Office Max, I think. We went back after Christmas and I bought the last three containers they had for $5.00 each. Great deal. 
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

drenee said:


> My boyfriend . . . .


You can say "fiancé" now. . . .


----------



## Emily King

Brewed a pot of the Aztec Fire and Matavena combo this afternoon... I don't really like this combo so much, just not my cup of tea (hardee-har-har ). I might pass this one on to my mom and see if she likes it.

Okay, found a deal on tins to store our tea... went to IKEA yesterday afternoon (and endured the horrible crowds - ugh) and picked up MANY sets of these:










They were $2.99 for the set of 3 tins and they're pretty nice. DH is clearing out a section of the lazy susan to store our teas and the labels all pull off the bags, so we can label the tins with them! Whoo-Hoo!

** On a side note, I've learned to NEVER go to IKEA on a Saturday... we live 15 minutes from it, so evenings are it for us from now on. Yuck.


----------



## corkyb

drenee said:


> I just broke my beautiful glass Amandine decanter. I'm really bummed. It was beautiful, and it was also my own fault it broke. The tea was so pretty in it.
> I made a pot of Ginseng Vitality and Honeybush Vanilla. My usual.
> 
> My boyfriend got me flowering teas for Christmas. They are by Primula Tea. http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/180-2619715-5532708?ASIN=B000N2XM4Q&AFID=Froogle&LNM=B000N2XM4Q|Primula_Flowering_Green_Teas_12_pk.&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=B000N2XM4Q&ref=tgt_adv_XSG10001
> They are amazingly good. He got them at an office supply store. Office Max, I think. We went back after Christmas and I bought the last three containers they had for $5.00 each. Great deal.
> deb


How did you break it Deb? Was it from Teavana?
Paula ny


----------



## drenee

Ann in Arlington said:


> You can say "fiancé" now. . . .


Please don't tell him I did that AGAIN. When I went to the oncologist Tuesday I said boyfriend a couple of times, and when we were walking down the hall he whispered the same thing, you can say fiance` now. 
deb


----------



## drenee

Paula, I washed it, then placed it on my towel to dry instead of putting it in the drainer.  
I was talking on the phone and picked up the towel without thinking and it tipped and broke.
Yes, from Teavana.  
deb


----------



## corkyb

I'm so sorry.  I was thinking of purchasing one of those.


----------



## drenee

Thank you. The glass was very thin. It was beautiful, but I don't think I'm going to purchase another one. 
I'm thinking of this one. http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Teapots-Teapot-Sets/Glass-teapots/Camellia-Cylindre-Glass-Tea-Maker.axd
I have a perfectly good plastic pitcher, but I love the way the tea looks in the glass pitcher.
deb


----------



## corkyb

For those of you still looking for Zarafina, I found a decent deal. Shipping for me would be $13 and free shipping if I purchased over $99 worth of products:

http://www.irawoods.com/Zarafina-TH1000-Tea-Maker-W-Cups-Tray-Tea-Pot?whence=

(don't know how to put the pic in here)


----------



## corkyb

drenee said:


> Thank you. The glass was very thin. It was beautiful, but I don't think I'm going to purchase another one.
> I'm thinking of this one. http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Teapots-Teapot-Sets/Glass-teapots/Camellia-Cylindre-Glass-Tea-Maker.axd
> I have a perfectly good plastic pitcher, but I love the way the tea looks in the glass pitcher.
> deb


That's funny. Those are the two I looked at last summer and couldn't decide. Well decided I didn't really need one. I have a lovely old clear glass pitcher but it has not top to it and it's kiind of fluted so I couldn't use the perfect teamaker in it if I bought one of those. The zarafina is small for making iced tea in the summer and I was looking for an alternative.
Paula

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## drenee

I bought a Bodum plastic pitcher that works perfectly.  But again, not as pretty as the glass ones.  
deb


----------



## loca

I like tea with cardamon lately.  Great flavour.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

drenee said:


> Please don't tell him I did that AGAIN. When I went to the oncologist Tuesday I said boyfriend a couple of times, and when we were walking down the hall he whispered the same thing, you can say fiance` now
> deb


LOL! We'll keep reminding you so you get used to the idea!


----------



## drenee

thank you...and I'm sure he will thank you.   
It might help me when we get the ring sized.  
I need like a size 4 and the ring is probably a size 7.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

meanwhile you could wrap a bunch of knitting wool around it so it fits. . . .kinda like wearing the boy's class ring in HS.


----------



## drenee

Actually, I DID do that for Christmas gatherings.  No one knew he had got it, nor had we told anyone we 
were discussing engagement.  So it was great to see everyone's response when they discovered it on my 
hand.  DF (dear finance`) thought it was too funny that I even came up with the idea.  But then, he was 
never a teenage girl.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

LOL!  That's great!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hehehe that is great news. Enjoy being engage for a bit. Then take a deep breath and step into the planning. It sounds silly but the sooner you get things off the list the better off you are. The last 6 months get pretty hectic and it is soooo much easier to deal with parents when you can say things are done.


----------



## drenee

Oh, how sweet, Prof, thank you.  But there will be no wedding.  First, we've each been married once.  I had a big wedding the first time which my mom planned, right down to picking out the flowers and the dress.  She wanted the big wedding; I wanted a smaller affair.  His first marriage was a small affair, but done at the lake where we all hang out.  (I didn't know him then.)  So I'm thinking something very small, like go to the courthouse and catch a judge between hearings.  
But thank you.  If I were younger I would love to plan a beautiful wedding.  But I think I might just use what would be wedding money and we can go on a nice vacation this year. 
deb


----------



## Andra

Heaven help me, I'm on Tea Watch.  I've gotten ship notices from Tea Gschwendner and the Republic of Tea.  No notice yet from Teavana.  We're supposed to be getting some pretty cold (for Central Texas) weather this week and I WANT MY TEA!


----------



## drenee

Where abouts in Texas do you live, if I may ask?
deb


----------



## Andra

Cedar Park - north and west of Austin


----------



## drenee

I ask because I'm hoping to make a trip to Conroe, TX sometime this year.  
If we're there enough days I'm hoping to meet some KB members.  
deb


----------



## Emily King

OH!  I'm on tea watch, too!!   I got my notice from Lipicia that my Happy Bag is on its way to my house... Too bad the "Arctic Blast" is hitting us right now.


----------



## BTackitt

<Granbury Tx here.. and it's gonna be record lows here for the next couple nights... lowest temps in over a decade... I actually HOPE they cancel the kids school.. I hate to think about the kids who ride the bus.


----------



## Andra

YES!  ship notice from Teavana received this morning...


----------



## BTackitt

My Happy bags from Lupicia shipped yesterday.. should be here Friday or Saturday! Wonder what I got.. hmmm...  I love surprise packages!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hmmmm I have not recevied a notice from Lupica. I hope it gets here before I leave for Australia. I want to see what comes before I go and stock up on Mighty Leaf tea bags. I have decided that loose leaf on travel is too much of a hassle so I will be using tea bags. (sigh) Less variety but that is ok. I tend to drink tea when I am at work because I can make it asily and it is better for me then soda or coffee. And I love the taste. If we are out walking around I am less likely to crave tea.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Hi all!  I've been away from the thread for a while...

Australia?  Do tell, Crash!  Going for a specific reason, like visiting relatives?  Just a wonderful vacation?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

We are going for our honeymoon.


----------



## BTackitt

Prof? check your order on the Lupicia website.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Cool. It has shipped. (grins)

I just moved about 30 books from my archive to Tavar and ordered about 15 more. I am buying my own PSP for the plane flight. I am dreading the plane ride and want to have as much as I can to entertain myself with. (sigh)


----------



## SongbirdVB

Cool beans on the honeymoon.  Have fun and take a ton of pictures to share with us!  I've always wanted to go to Australia and dive the Great Barrier Reef.


----------



## drenee

My goddaughter and her husband and two kids are going to Australia in a few months to visit his family.  It's their third or fourth trip.  She was pregnant with their youngest on the last trip, so it's been a while.  I know she said the worst part is how long you are on a plane.  I can't imagine what my hips would feel like after sitting for that long.  
Can't wait to hear all about your trip, Prof. 
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I wish we were going to the great barrier reef but we are not. We are starting in Sydney and moving to Melbourne for the Australia Open. Then we fly to Queenstown, New Zealand. The whole trip started with my desire to do a Lord of the Rings Tour. Yes, I am a geek. A tea drinking, video game loving, book worm, sci fi geek. (grins). I think I am most looking forward to visiting the fjords in New Zealand.

That reminds me, I need to download Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy to my Kindle. The fjord discussion in it is great.

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## SongbirdVB

It sounds like a marvelous holiday.  We need fjord pictures!

Talking about fjords brings Monty Python skits to mind.  Now I'll have to find my DVDs and figure out which one mentions fjords.  Maybe the Lumberjack skit?


----------



## Andra

Teavana is randomly giving away a 6mos Classic Tea of the Month Club once we reach 15,000 fans (we're close). Suggest your friends fan Teavana on Facebook!


----------



## 1131

ProfCrash said:


> Yes, I am a geek. A tea drinking, video game loving, book worm, sci fi geek. (grins).


But soon to ge a geek in Australia


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Apparently Teavana is going to be discontinuing some more teas. I just received an email.


----------



## hsuthard

I'm so excited to find this thread! I didn't realize Kindles and tea went together, but it sure suits my personality. 

I didn't read all 69 pages, but if anyone is interested I wanted to share my favorite tea, a strange find. I'm a bit of a tea hog, and have a basket and a drawer full of all different types, but flavored black teas are my go-to faves. I found this one on a recent trip to Walt Disney World, in Goofy's Confectionary on Main Street in the Magic Kingdom:









I can't figure out who makes it, but it's good. Ingredients are: Premium Blend of Indian Black Teas, Safflowers, Calendula Petals, Ginger Bits, Apricot Bits, Peach and Apricot Flavors.

And the description is too fun: You'll be simply mad about this premium blend of Indian black teas, ginger, peach & apricot flavors. (But no mustard -- don't let's be silly!)


----------



## Chad Winters

I am loving my new 50/50 blend of Matevana and Masala Chai from Teavana


----------



## drenee

hsuthard, welcome to the Tea Thread.  Of course we want to know what your favorite tea is.  We love all 
things tea.  I'm having a cup of blooming tea.  The snow is coming down and I'm home and safe and drinking
tea.  Life doesn't get much better.
deb


----------



## Emily King

I brewed 4 "pots" worth at work (using my infuser in my travel mug) - twice with Teavana's Pistachio Apple Pie and twice with Phoenix Dragon Jasmine Pearls and Rooibos Tropica 50/50 blend.  DH has been home and feeling miserable with a new cold, so he's been drinking green tea with honey and lemon.

I'm anxiously awaiting my tea from Lupicia... it's supposed to get here by Saturday via FedEx.  Are you guys planning to post what you get in your Happy Bags??

Oh, and the Disney tea looks really interesting!  Can you take a picture of what the tea looks inside?  I'm fascinated with the look of tea...   I'm weird.


----------



## drenee

Please post what you get in your happy bags.  I've been looking forward to knowing what's in them.  
I tend to live vicariously through others.  
deb


----------



## hsuthard

EKing said:


> Oh, and the Disney tea looks really interesting! Can you take a picture of what the tea looks inside? I'm fascinated with the look of tea...  I'm weird.


No problem! I'm happy to be useful. I just wish I could upload the smell; that's the best part. And why Teavana is so addicting!

An iPhone pic, but you get the idea. Luckily, I'm going to WDW next week so I can stock up on more. The best part? It's only $6.95 for over 3 oz.!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Welcome hsuthard!! Take your time reading the thread, I think you will find some interesting info.

I will post what I get in my bags as soon as they arrive. This is the one time I am hoping for some bagged tea.


----------



## hsuthard

ProfCrash said:


> Welcome hsuthard!! Take your time reading the thread, I think you will find some interesting info.
> 
> I will post what I get in my bags as soon as they arrive. This is the one time I am hoping for some bagged tea.


I'm so proud of myself. With my newfound knowledge from KB, I was able to save the entire thread to my Instapaper account to read later on my Kindle! 

I can't wait to find out about the happy bags!


----------



## Emily King

hsuthard said:


> I'm so proud of myself. With my newfound knowledge from KB, I was able to save the entire thread to my Instapaper account to read later on my Kindle!


Say what now


----------



## hsuthard

EKing said:


> Say what now


Yep! I clicked the print button at the top of the thread and it opened the thread in a new window, then I just clicked the Instapaper bookmarklet and then downloaded it and copied to my Kindle. I'm really loving the Instapaper. www.instapaper.com


----------



## Andra

My Tea Gschwendner order arrived yesterday.  It was like Christmas unpacking everything!  I am sitting here at work with my first cup of tea - Oriental Moon.  It's so good - and I didn't even add sugar.
Thanks everyone for encouraging me to try the loose tea route


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Andra You are welcome. I love my TG. They do have some amazing teas.


----------



## BTackitt

WOOOOHOOO
My New Year's order from Lupicia arrived. I will post pics in a while, but I got 2 well constructed canvas bags w/ a nice variety of teas. Loose leaf as well as teabagged teas Oh, and 1 mesh tea ball in each bag. 
Fed Ex did not knock on my door so I did not know it was delivered yesterday, I found the box this am when letting the dog out.


----------



## Emily King

Another woo-hoo from Ohio! My Lupicia order arrived this morning (I actually ambushed the fedex guy when I heard him on the porch). 

I got an infuser that fits into your mug w/ lid.

The following came in boxes of 5 tea bags each:

Decaf Muscat - Black Tea scented with muscat flavor
Piccolo - Rooibos Tea scented with honey and berries (DH is sick and claimed this one)
English Caramel - Black tea with bittersweet caramel flavor
Breakfast Earl Grey - Black Tea (Earl Grey made with broken leaves brews up a more robust taste to go well with milk)
Jardin Sauvage - Rooibos Tea with mango & citrus fruit flavor
Momo (peach) - Black Tea with white peach flavor
Muscat - Black tea with juicy muscat grapes flavor

The Tea Palette Box has 10 tins of 20g each in it:

Darjeeling The First Flush - Black Tea (Darjeeling leaves picked in Spring)
Afternoon Tea - Black Tea (Blended Assam & Darjeeling teas)
Earl Grey - Black Tea (Flavored with Bergamot)
Sakurambo - Black Tea (with Japanese Cherry Flavor)
Rose Hip Tea - Black Tea (with Wild Dog Rose and Hibiscus)
Golden Osmanthus - Oolong Tea (Fujian, China)
Sencha "Matsuri" - Green Tea (Full-bodied Sencha)
Grapefruit Green - Green Tea (with fresh Grapefruit flavor)
Matcha Black Soybean Rice Tea - Genmaicha (Sencha with roasted rice, matcha, and black beans)
Honeybush - (South Africa)


----------



## drenee

Nice.  How much fun it would be trying all of the new teas.
deb


----------



## Emily King

I decided to try the Sakurambo (Black Tea with Japanese Cherry Flavor) first.  It's different and not what I would normally try.  I think there are rosemary leaves in it?  It's kind of savory, but a touch of a berry/cherry flavor to it?  I'm going to use some honey to make it a little less "dry".  The Piccolo smelled REALLY good and DH got 2 infusions out of it. Yum!


----------



## crebel

All of those new teas sound like big fun to try (maybe not the Matcha-that doesn't sound real appealing to me).  BTackitt, did you get different teas than EKing?

DH gave me huge quantities of my favorite teas from Gong-fu for Christmas.  They are in re-sealable foil bags.  After putting smaller amounts in the tins in my cupboard, what is the best way to store the rest until I need to refill?  Freezer?

Chris


----------



## drenee

I thought I read somewhere that you shouldn't put tea in the freezer.  But I could be wrong. 
I'm trying to look it up but my computer is being stupid today.
deb


----------



## corkyb

I read that somewhere too.  Unlike coffee, which you should freeze the beans.
Paula


----------



## MamaProfCrash

no tea for me yet. (pouts)

I can't wait to see what I get!

I just checked. Mine won't be here until the 12th.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I know its been a long time, but I promised to come back and tell what happened. I finally bought my girl a tea posy tea set with a box of tea posies. She said she 'loved it' and that she had been wanting one. Personally, I was a little disappointed in the size of the teapot and the tea cups. Still have not had a chance to try it out. I'll get back with you.

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## BTackitt

crebel said:


> BTackitt, did you get different teas than EKing?
> Chris


I got six 50gram bags of tea:
Pumpkin Pie
Chestnut
2x Decaf Muscat
Orange Kidd
Ginger Tea

Five 50g tins of teas:
Afternoon Tea (Black)
Grapefruit Green
Golden Osmanthus (Oolong)
Rose Hip Tea (Black)
Sakurambo (Black)

A bag of 10 teabags of MOMO 
(Which I already know I like I have two 50g bags stockpiled)

2 boxes of 5 teabags each
English Caramel
Jardin Sauvage

And 15 individual teabags
Pothotuwa, FBOPF
Darjeeling the First Flush
Afternoon Tea
Breakfast Earl Grey
Framboise
Momo
Sakurambo
Rosehip tea
Sencha "Matasuri"
Jasmin Mandarin Special Grade
Grapefruit Green
Tsugaru Green
Momo Oolong Super Grade
Tokio
Kirara Rice Tea

Somewhere along the way (of life), I managed to pick up an empty collector's tin from a China Tea. It says net wt. 2 lbs.. I just put all of the teabags into it (it is now STUFFED) and I can drop it into my rolling bag that I take all my books and laptop to class in so I can make a cup of tea (coffe/tea table in Library on campus) whenever I want.. I am soo psyched. Looseleaf teas for home, bagged teas for school... last semester I was really bummed while at school because I had no way to make hot tea other than the generic teabags provided in the library.


----------



## BTackitt

Brendan, traditionally a tea cup was only 4 or 6 oz. 

Now me? I like my 24oz travel cup.. lasts through 1 class usually. At home I use a 16 oz mug, and drink 3-6 mugs a day.


----------



## drenee

Brandon, so glad you checked back in.  Most tea pots and cups are smaller than what we're used to.
But it's such fun to make a pot of tea and fill the little cups.  
Keep us posted. 
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I have a recipe that is very old . . . . from my grandmother who got it from her mother. . . .one of the measurements is "a scant half teacup of sugar". . . . . . .

(My brother Richard, if he reads this thread, will know exactly which recipe I mean. . . . .)


----------



## Andra

I tried some of my Apple Coriander today.  I was expecting more of the spice flavor, but it's mostly apple.  It's still yummy though.  I think this one might be good iced, but we are having unusually cold weather here in Texas and I am keeping my teas HOT for now.
Checked the tracking info for my Teavana order and it arrived in Austin this morning.  So it should be on the truck Monday for sure.  I'm not as impressed with Teavana's shipping so far - the link in the shipment email is not clickable and it took them an extra day to get the order together and shipped compared to the other two orders that were placed at the same time.  I haven't tried all my new TG ones yet, so I shouldn't really complain...


----------



## hsuthard

With all this cold weather, I'm looking for a good Chai tea. Does anyone have a favorite to recommend?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

drenee said:


> Brandon, so glad you checked back in. Most tea pots and cups are smaller than what we're used to.
> But it's such fun to make a pot of tea and fill the little cups.
> Keep us posted.
> deb





BTackitt said:


> Brendan, traditionally a tea cup was only 4 or 6 oz.
> 
> Now me? I like my 24oz travel cup.. lasts through 1 class usually. At home I use a 16 oz mug, and drink 3-6 mugs a day.


Thank you, ladies, for the info. I guess I must have missed that when I was playing teaparty with my little sister! LOL.  So I guess they are like those little handle-less (sp) cups at the Oriental place for hot tea. I love that tea... I wonder why? Is it cause we get our own little pot and we get to keep pouring our cup full? Good association for me anyway. Thanks, again. Can't wait to see one of the little posies bloom.


----------



## drenee

hsuthard said:


> With all this cold weather, I'm looking for a good Chai tea. Does anyone have a favorite to recommend?


I used to get a really good Chai mix from Mystic Chai. Sam's Club sold it for a long time and then they quit. I have not ordered it online. http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/search.do?searchtype=simple&catg=1&simplesearchfor=chai+tea&simpleitemtype=0&x=14&y=6
deb


----------



## hsuthard

drenee said:


> I used to get a really good Chai mix from Mystic Chai. Sam's Club sold it for a long time and then they quit. I have not ordered it online. http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/search.do?searchtype=simple&catg=1&simplesearchfor=chai+tea&simpleitemtype=0&x=14&y=6
> deb


I'll have to look for that. There's a place outside Denver that sells the best Chai I've ever had, Kataluma Chai Co. and I've mail-ordered from them before. I'll have to look them up again. But there's was a powdered mix, and I'd rather find a loose or bagged tea that I can sweeten and add milk to myself.


----------



## drenee

The Mystic is a powdered mix also. Teavana has several different Chais.
http://tea.teavana.com/?D=chai&Ntt=chai&Dk=0&N=0&Nty=1
deb


----------



## Emily King

I neglected to mention that in my Lupicia shipment, I  got the tea newsletter with 2 bags of tea as samples.  One of them is "Cookie" and tastes fabulous!!  I really like this one and will probably include it in another order I were to place.  I love opening up the foil packets and getting that first whiff of smell of the tea...


----------



## hsuthard

I just got back from Tuesday Morning where I found this Zarafina teamaker for $29.99









And this Bodum tea press:









I can't remember the price, but I'm thinking it was right around $24.99. Good deals if you're looking!


----------



## Homebru

Man, I just got my Kindle and now I find out you guys are tea nerds too?

I got into Green teas several years ago.  I found Teavana about 3 years ago, and this is what I usually ask for for my birthday.  This year it may change as I have asked for Amazon cards to feed my new habit.

Anyway, Teavana canceled one of my favorite teas: 9 Treasures.  Does anyone have a recommended replacement?  It was a fruited Puerh Green tea.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## drenee

Welcome to the Tea Thread, Chris.  
We have 70 pages of some great tea information. 
deb


----------



## Cora

After browsing these boards for a while, dressing my K2 and whatnot, I discovered this thread. A few years ago I had gone into my local Teavana store and really wanted to get into the loose tea trend, but I didn't have the money for the habit. So after reading a few posts here, I decided to brave the unknown (bringing my ever-patient boyfriend) and see if I could pick out some teas. I also didn't have any way to make the loose leaf tea, so I picked up a beautiful tumbler with a built in basket.

http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Tea-Cups-Mugs/Travel-Tea-Cups/Dragon-Double-walled-Travel-Tumbler.axd

I also picked up three teas. Tranquil Dream, Jasmine Dragon Phoenix Pearls, and Rooibos Tropica. I picked up the Pearls and the Tropica because of a blend of the two they had as a sample in the store.

I'm so excited to try out my new teas and tumbler (I might go brew some in a few minutes), just thought I'd share. Of all things to regularly spend money on, I'm sure I could pick worse things than books (for my Kindle 2 of course!) and fine teas.


----------



## Emily King

Man, that stinks!  I just got mine a little while ago for $40 at Tuesday Morning... Though, I may need to swing  by and pick one up for my mom!


----------



## corkyb

I called Tuesday Morning around here and they don't have the Zarafina.  Isn't that wierd?  One would think they would have the same product.  Was it in with the Mr. Coffee type coffeemakers or somewhere else in the store?
Paula


----------



## Emily King

DH says he found it in the small appliance section - I have yet to walk into a Tuesday Morning.  I think he's afraid of me going in all by myself (for fear that I'll buy more small appliances to clutter up our counter).


----------



## drenee

Cora, that is a beautiful tumbler.  I have been eyeing that one for a while, but I can't justify yet another tumbler.  
deb


----------



## Cora

deb, it's a wonderful tumbler. I didn't own any before this one, so it was easier not to feel guilty (though the $30 price tag didn't help). It's wonderful quality and feels great in hand; the hot tea warms up the outside just enough to be soothing. 

A question to the more tea savvy folks here. With Teavana's tea, do you use the leaves only once per cup? I'm trying to make sure I'm getting the most out of my tea. I only have the tumbler to brew the tea in, so it's not a matter of pots I'm dealing with.


----------



## Emily King

I usually do at least 2 infusions of tea... the Earl Grey Creme is pretty strong, so I can get 3 brews.  DH put too much in the zarafina basket, so we actually got 4 infusions out of it!  Try it out and see what you think - worst case, you have really mild tea.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It really depends on how you like your tea. I rarely resteep but I like really strong tea.

Welcome to all of our newcomers! Glad to see you here.


----------



## Emily King

It really helps stretch the tea when DH has a nasty cold and can't taste anything.  His response to new flavors is, "Well, it's warm!"

I don't like super-strong tea, which is probably why I don't mind the second or third infusion.  Give it a shot (and of course, report back). 

Also, I just tried the tea that has the toasted rice, black beans, and matcha... its... well... very different.  It's VERY toasty flavored and green.   I do like it and it's growing on me.  I have discovered that I don't really like sweetener in my teas... just not good to me.  (honey)


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

Okay tea folks, how is Harney & Sons tea?  A friend of mine has been raving about a cinnamon tea she got that is Harney & Sons.  I am a huge fan of cinnamon teas so it should be interesting.


----------



## BTackitt

EKing said:


> Also, I just tried the tea that has the toasted rice, black beans, and matcha... its... well... very different. It's VERY toasty flavored and green.


hmm that one came in my box too.. I may have to try it.... but classes start tomorrow, and it is just one of the many in my tin to try.. 

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## frojazz

Homebru said:


> Man, I just got my Kindle and now I find out you guys are tea nerds too?
> 
> I got into Green teas several years ago. I found Teavana about 3 years ago, and this is what I usually ask for for my birthday. This year it may change as I have asked for Amazon cards to feed my new habit.
> 
> Anyway, Teavana canceled one of my favorite teas: 9 Treasures. Does anyone have a recommended replacement? It was a fruited Puerh Green tea.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris


Have you tried their Green Tea Heaven? It is not a Puerh but a Sencha. It is not exactly a replacement for the 9 Treasures, but it is a good green tea.


----------



## Homebru

frojazz said:


> Have you tried their Green Tea Heaven? It is not a Puerh but a Sencha. It is not exactly a replacement for the 9 Treasures, but it is a good green tea.


No, I have not, but I will. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## BTackitt

Off to class. Spring Semester starting and I have my tin full of bagged teas to take with me... took pics of the tin, will post later.


----------



## talleylynn

For Christmas I bought myself a collection of Teavana teas (and a Perfect Teamaker and a Perfect Cup and several storage containers). The order arrived early and it was torture to wait until Christmas morning, but I did wait. Ever since Christmas I've been so busy sipping tea and reading my Kindle I haven't come back to post.

I bought Green Tea Heaven
            Superfruit Unity
            Honeybush Vanilla
            Jasmine Dragon Phoenix Pearls
            Lemon green.

My opinions: I love the Perfect Teamaker and cup. The containers are a little big for the amount of tea that I bought, but that will change later when I buy larger quantities. As for the teas, Jasmine is a really strong jasmine flavored and scented tea. I enjoy the scent more than the flavor, but it's not bad. Lemon green is strongly scented and is a good green tea. Green Tea Heaven is fruited and flowered green tea, that is okay but is my least favorite. Of the green teas, my real favorite is Superfruit Unity. I love this stuff and can't stop drinking it. It seems to have more fruit than tea in it. The Honeybush Vanilla is my second favorite. I don't usually like herbal teas as much, but this one is really good. I don't really notice a vanilla flavor, though. 

Before I ordered from Teavana, I was drinking a Ben Shan green tea, a Mao Feng green tea and a Westlake Dragonwell that I buy from a Chinese lady in town who imports them from her family in China. So that is my basis of comparison. I notice that Teavana carries Dragonwell and Mao Feng.

I think I'll grab my Kindle and make another pot...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

One of my favorite green teas is Genmaicha. It is a Sencha mixed with toasted rice. I love the subtle flavor the toasted rice gives it. It is quite yummy.

I have had Harvey and Sons and really enjoyed it. Some of the best bagged tea I have ever had. I might be looking for it on Wednesday to toss into my tea container for my trip to New Zealand. They actually have found a way of combining the glory that is loose leaf tea in a bag. It works well and their bags are better then the do it yourself homemade tea bags.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The tumbler discussion made me want to go looka t tumblers. Not because I need one but because, well, I like all things tea. This lead me to discover that the tumblers included in my Christmas gift were suppose to include infusers. The ones I received did not have infusers. I called Teavana and they are sending me two new tumblers complete with infusers.

Awesome.


----------



## Cora

Speaking of tumblers, the one that I purchased (the green jade-looking one from Teavana) does have a basket (infuser?). However, the mesh is a little big and small teas (like Rooibos Tropica) tend to go right through. It's good enough for big teas (the pearls work beautifully) though I have some trouble with the water getting through the tea when I try to fill it, and sometimes have little messes when I pull the basket out after steeping. Otherwise a good (and beautiful) product. 

I ordered myself the Teavana Tea Gift Set, mostly because of the Perfect Tea Maker, the Scoop, and the Rock Sugar. The extra teas and tins were also a strong motivator . I'm really excited to have the Perfect Tea Maker so that I can experiment more with the teas in a more forgiving environment. The hot water from filling my tumbler has singed my fingers a little, hehe. On my fourth fill today at work!

A question to anyone with the Perfect Tea Maker. When you release the tea, is it from a small, central hole? I'm hoping I can use this at work to fill my tumbler which is rather narrow, versus filling up a mug.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yup. There is a hole in the middle that drains the infuser. It works on pretty much every mug.


----------



## Emily King

I just brewed a cup of the English Caramel bagged tea and its wonderful! Its really smooth, not bitter, and has a lovely caramel flavor. Definitely going to order more of this one!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Do you think pouting will get my tea delivered more quickly?


----------



## Cora

If is does, Crash, would you let me know? I might try it so I can get my tea more quickly as well.


----------



## Homebru

TalleyLynne-  You should try Teavan's Dragon Well Green.  I have tried several other manufacturers, and Teavana's seems to be the freshest.  There is a very subtle honey type note that I only get with Teavana's Dragon Well.  The aroma seems fresher too.

AFA the Perfect Teamaker goes, this is what got me into loose teas in the first place.  It works on every mug/tumbler in my house.  I use it everyday I am home, and I miss it when I'm not.  I use Teavana's teabags filled with my own stash for the road, and I'm just not that happy with the execution. 

Does anyone know of a better empty teabag solution for taking loose on the road?  Specifically something that utilizes a string.  I don't want to have to wash an infuser.

Chris


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I wish I could help ou. I don't like the self fill tea bags that I have tried from Teavana or Tea Gschwender. I use a portable infuser. I have a double walled metal one that I use for backpacking but that only holds 11 ounces and requires a second cup to pour the finished product in. It is harder to clean then a regular infuser so I don't use it all that often.


----------



## BTackitt

Homebru said:


> I use Teavana's teabags filled with my own stash for the road, and I'm just not that happy with the execution.
> Does anyone know of a better empty teabag solution for taking loose on the road? Specifically something that utilizes a string. I don't want to have to wash an infuser.
> Chris


I use the small size sealable teabags from http://www.sfherb.com 
Just put teabag in the search box on the site.. I want to say its under $3. for 50. I buy other stuff there too and just add the bags to whatever I am buying. I like them, use your iron to close them. (you may not like ironing.. I just make them while I am ironing my quilting projects)


----------



## drenee

I'm having a pot of Honeybush Vanilla and Ginseng Vitality. 

Talleylynn, I do not like to add sweetners to my tea either, so I've been using the Honeybush Vanilla to sweeten any teas that might need a little sweet boost.  

When I infuse my teas a second time I sometimes add another teaspoon of tea to give it a little boast and make the tea stretch a little further.  I like my teas, not necessarily strong, but I like flavor. 

I'm hoping to make a trip to the Teavana store tomorrow.  I have to have an MRI at a hospital that's just a couple exits from the mall where Teavana is located.  I think since I'm that close, and since I have to go through the MRI, I should be able to go to Teavana.  
deb


----------



## Emily King

I stopped  by Tuesday Morning on my way home tonight and they had a Zarafina... it was still $39.99, but I bought it anyway.  My dad told my mom that she isn't allowed to buy one, because she just bought $40 worth of coffee (keurig cup-type) to use at work.  So, happy birthday mom!  (her b-day is in September )

DH tried the English Caramel tonight and has proclaimed it "Awesome"... I'm not sure how much he can taste yet, though.


----------



## talleylynn

The Perfect Teamaker does work with any cup or mug. I had a little difficulty with my tiny (4 oz) cups, but just a little jiggling until I hit the right spot to release the tea and it worked fine. One slight problem with using my pottery mugs is that they are a little smaller than the Teamaker and they are not transparent; so I have to guess when they are full and stop the flow. At the moment I am really enjoying the clear glass teacup. Tea is really beautiful and I'm enjoying looking at the different colors it is.

Drenee and Homebru - thanks for the tips. I'm always happy to try something new.


----------



## Cora

Thank you everyone for your replies. I'd prefer to use something like the glass mug pictured with the tea maker, but at work I have to use something with a lid (medical office/charts and spilled drinks don't mix!). I can't wait to get my package... more teas to try and my tea maker!


----------



## F1Wild

hsuthard said:


> I'll have to look for that. There's a place outside Denver that sells the best Chai I've ever had, Kataluma Chai Co. and I've mail-ordered from them before.


You can order from them online.
http://www.katalumachai.com/index.php


----------



## Cora

More sore fingers today from hot water (and hot metal, the basket in my tumbler is metal!). Can't wait to get my perfect tea maker, ordered Sunday night and it was shipped Monday.  Delivery date is Thursday, so excited.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I checked the website and my tea is waiting for me at home. Is it bad that I really want to go home right now? 

(sigh)

A few more hours...


----------



## Emily King

Great news! I can't wait to hear what you got!


----------



## BTackitt

/nod Here's hoping Prof got alot of teabags to take with her on Honeymoon. I loved that almost half my order came in teabags so I could take them to school with me.


----------



## Homebru

Awesome travel tumbler:

My mom got me a Thermos/Nissan Thermax tumbler for Christmas. It has two tops: one with an infuser basket and one with a sippy top. Just tried it today. I left the house at 0630 this morning. I had another cup of tea before I got to the new tumbler. I took the sealed cap off the sippy top at 0900 and almost burned myself the water was so hot. I drank half of it and got out of the car (sealed cap still off, but sippy top on) and made a call until about 1015. When I came back I was sure that the tea (Dragonwell by Teavana) would be cool...NO WAY...it was still hot, not warm.

I'm stunned. I have never had a Thermos of any type work this well. Oh, the temparature this morning? 23-30 degrees.

Here's a link:
http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Tea-Cups-Mugs/Travel-Tea-Cups/Tea-Thermos-with-Strainer.axd
you can get them in colors too. Mine is a very dark burgandy/brown.

I'm not usually one for writing reviews, but this product is that good.
Chris


----------



## MamaProfCrash

OK so here is what I got.

The small bag included: The large bag included

5 Jardin Sauvage Rooibos Tea Bags 5 Jardin Sauvage Rooibos Tea Bags 
5 English Caramel tea bags 5 English Caramel tea bags
10 Momo tea bags 5 Piccolo Rooibos tea bags
2 gram tin of Grapefruit Green 5 Breakfast Earl Grey tea bags
2 gram tin of Golden Osmanthus Oolong 5 Momo tea bags
2 gram tin of Rose Hip Tea 5 Muscat tea bags
2 gram tin of Afternoon Tea 5 Decaf Muscat tea bags
2 gram tin of Sakurambo 2 gram tin Sencha
50 grams Decaf Muscat 2 gram tin of Golden Osmanthus Oolong 
1 tea ball 2 gram tin Honeybush
2 gram tin Genmaicha
2 gram tin Grapefruit Green
2 gram tin Darjeeling First Flush
2 gram tin Afternoon Tea
2 gram tin Earl Grey
2 gram tin Rose hip
2 gram tin Sakurambo

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## Chad Winters

The only problem is....how do you make 11 oz in the Perfect Teamaker?

Even Teavana puts all their directions in 8oz increments. I prefer 16 oz at a time....I guess I could put 5 oz in a separate cup....

If you used the strainer would you use 1.5 tsps per 8oz?  ( although the strainer probably takes up some room itself...)


----------



## Emily King

ProfCrash said:


> OK so here is what I got.


Sounds like the big bag was just like mine! Have you tried any of them yet? (I know, I know... you just opened the darned thing )

And at least you got plenty of bag tea to take on your honeymoon! Yay!


----------



## drenee

Chris, that is an awesome review.  I do not need another travel mug, but I think I might have to ask for that one for Valentine's Day.  Although after the engagement ring I got for Christmas I'm guessing I'm only going to get a card for Valentine's Day. 

I went to Teavana today after my MRI.  I only got Honeybush Vanilla and My Morning Mate.  
I did find out something interesting at the oncologist/radiologist today.  When I start radiation I have to stay away from a lot of the different teas because of their antioxidants.  Oh well, it could be worse.

deb


----------



## crebel

Deb - Do you know what teas you will be able to enjoy?  I didn't realize there is a conflict between antioxidants and radiation.

BTW, I enjoyed my first mug of Jasmine Pearls tonight - Wow!  It is the best pure Jasmine aroma/flavor I've had.  Very delicate though, I tried to reinfuse for another cup and ended up with lightly colored hot water.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yeah the pearls are awesome but do not reinfuse.

drenee, how is it I missed that you were starting radiation? I'll keep you in my thoughts.

No I have tried any of the teas yet. The bags are divided into my tea tins for the plane and the loose leaf are going in the suitcase with the infuser for when we land. 

hmmm need to pack an approriate mug.....

I on't get why they sent a tea ball. Tea balls are evil. At least this one is pretty large. It seems like it would be ok for red teas or something that does not expand.


----------



## crebel

ProfCrash said:


> I on't get why they sent a tea ball. Tea balls are evil. At least this one is pretty large. It seems like it would be ok for red teas or something that does not expand.


Snicker, snicker, snort . I agree with you 100%. Tea balls are okay if you are making a 6 oz tea cup, otherwise, worthless.


----------



## BTackitt

ProfCrash said:


> I on't get why they sent a tea ball. Tea balls are evil.


I got 2 and wondered the same thing Prof. and 2? why would I need 2?


----------



## Emily King

I'm really thankful I got the cup style infuser that sits in your mug rather than a teaball. It has plastic edges, so it doesn't get hot like the one I got from teavana.


----------



## BTackitt

I tried a Jardin Sauvage teabag at school yesterday, and really liked it. As a matter of fact, I was dissapointed about halfway through class to have finished my drink, and not be able to get a quick refill.


----------



## Emily King

I just tried the Piccolo one... It tasted kind of like cough medicine to me. Its one of the wellness teas and would probably be goods if you have a cold. I struggled to finish one mug of it. DH really liked it, but he's very stuffed up right now and probably couldn't taste it much.


----------



## talleylynn

I had a meeting at my house last night. I had already bought an electric teapot to heat a larger quantity of water (previously, I only had a 2 cup microwave teapot) and was all prepared. I put out a variety of teabags planning for the girls to finish up my old teabags so I would have more room in the cabinet for my new teas. 

Snack time came and as we're munching on the cookies, someone mentioned the Chinese lady that sells tea in our town. I found myself diving into the cabinet and dragging out all my new Teavana teas as well as the tea from the Chinese lady. It was a big hit and turned into a tea-tasting party. I ended up spending the next hour making round after round of tea - my Perfect Teamaker only makes 2 cups at a time - and the girls would finish one brew and wanted to try another. The meeting lasted an hour longer than usual because everyone was having such a good time. Needless to say, nobody touched any of my teabags.  

It looks like I'm going to have to invest in a larger Perfect Teamaker. The question still remains - does anyone know how to brew (how much tea to use) in the larger pots? I use one tea scoop for the two cup brewer and have no idea if that is right, but it works for me.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I put one scoop per 6 ounces of tea. So I normally use at least 2 scoops in my teamaker. If you were to get the larger one double the amount you put in since it is twice the size as the regular.

The small bag came with the ball the large bag came with the in cup infuser. The in cup infuser is packed in my suitcase. for my trip.

It sounds like you had a great meeting. You might need to put out a donation jar for tea refills though.


----------



## talleylynn

Prof - thanks for the info. I guess I like mine weak. I never thought about it before. Now I've got some more experimenting to do.

Yes, if this continues I might have to think about a donation jar. Last night was just surprise fun sharing a hobby. They all seem interested in tea, but don't know anything about it and don't really like the grocery store stuff. I think we can all relate to that.


----------



## Emily King

I saw a 32 oz glass teapot at Tuesday Morning that had a filter/mesh in the spout to prevent your tea leaves from pouring out. I can't remember how much it cost though.

I just brewed a mug of the grapefruit green and it's really quite lovely! It is very refreshing and has a surprising amount of grapefruit aroma and flavor. This goes on my list of repeat teas to buy.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Crash, I missed all of the conversation about the stuff you guys ordered. Where did it come from that someone would send you a <<gasp>> tea ball?! Sounds like you got some good teas to take on your honeymoon, though.

Deb, you're in my prayers. Now... tell me about the engagement ring because I missed that conversation too!

Or... you could both make me hunt up the relevant posts.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The tea ball was part of the Lupicia grab bag that I bought. You could buy two types of grab bag, one $30 and one $50. Each would come with tea products worth twice what you paid. The $30 grab bag came with the tea ball and the $50 grab bag came with a tea infuser.

I think it is a brilliant idea. It helps them get samples out to people in a fun way. I think they need to ditch the tea ball because, well, tea balls suck.


----------



## Emily King

I have a monster sized tea ball that is so big, I can't fit it into any of the mugs in my house! Defeats the purpose for me though... Doesn't make me a mug of tea!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Keep in mind that the containers that have the built in strainers and pitchers that have strainers built in to prevent leaves from coming out, will continue to steep the tea if the water touches the tea. It is not a big deal with the built in strainers, normally they can be removed and emptied. It can be a problem with a tea pot that doe snot use a strainer but a filter. The Teavana tea maker, and all of its clones, works well because it makes the right amount of tea for most of our cups. 

A tea pot with a filter and not a basket/strainer could be problematic. Unless you drink all of the tea at once the tea will continue to steep and risks becoming bitter or too strong. I would not buy a tea pot witha filter. I would only by a tea pot that uses an infuser basket or strainer of some sort.

But that is me.

As for how to make tea in a 16 ounce container for an 11 ounce tumbler. You fill the tumbler with water and pour it into the teamaker. Use a permanent marker to mark the fill line. Fill your tea maker to a little higher then that level and make your tea. You might need to experiment with how much tea to use in the tea maker but I would think that 1 1/2 teaspoons would be the right amount.


----------



## BTackitt

SongbirdVB said:


> Crash, I missed all of the conversation about the stuff you guys ordered. Where did it come from that someone would send you a <<gasp>> tea ball?! Sounds like you got some good teas to take on your honeymoon, though.


Here are the relevant posts Songbird:



BTackitt said:


> « Reply #1651 on: December 31, 2009, 08:26:11 PM »
> I just received this in my e-mail thought someone else might be interested here too.
> ---
> In Japan, stores traditionally sell gFukubukuroh (Happy Bags) on the first business day in the New Year. Fukubukuros are grab bags filled with mystery items. In true Japanese fashion, LUPICIA will be offering these Happy Bags in the United States beginning January 1st to celebrate the New Year.
> The contents are worth approximately twice as much as the sale price. What a deal! Why not take this chance to try a variety of teas you normally would not? The quantity is limited, so please hurry!
> *If you place more than one order, you may or may not receive the same items.
> Bags are $30 or $50 each..
> http://www.Lupicia.com





EKing said:


> Well, I went ahead and took advantage of that... opted to do the $50 one since it was free shipping on over $35. I shall report back when I receive my order.





ProfCrash said:


> I got one 50 and one 30.





BTackitt said:


> I ordered 2 $30 bags because the $50 was gone. Good thing I like tea ehhehehe.





EKing said:


> Another woo-hoo from Ohio! My Lupicia order arrived this morning (I actually ambushed the fedex guy when I heard him on the porch).
> 
> I got an infuser that fits into your mug w/ lid.
> 
> The following came in boxes of 5 tea bags each:
> 
> Decaf Muscat - Black Tea scented with muscat flavor
> Piccolo - Rooibos Tea scented with honey and berries (DH is sick and claimed this one)
> English Caramel - Black tea with bittersweet caramel flavor
> Breakfast Earl Grey - Black Tea (Earl Grey made with broken leaves brews up a more robust taste to go well with milk)
> Jardin Sauvage - Rooibos Tea with mango & citrus fruit flavor
> Momo (peach) - Black Tea with white peach flavor
> Muscat - Black tea with juicy muscat grapes flavor
> 
> The Tea Palette Box has 10 tins of 20g each in it:
> 
> Darjeeling The First Flush - Black Tea (Darjeeling leaves picked in Spring)
> Afternoon Tea - Black Tea (Blended Assam & Darjeeling teas)
> Earl Grey - Black Tea (Flavored with Bergamot)
> Sakurambo - Black Tea (with Japanese Cherry Flavor)
> Rose Hip Tea - Black Tea (with Wild Dog Rose and Hibiscus)
> Golden Osmanthus - Oolong Tea (Fujian, China)
> Sencha "Matsuri" - Green Tea (Full-bodied Sencha)
> Grapefruit Green - Green Tea (with fresh Grapefruit flavor)
> Matcha Black Soybean Rice Tea - Genmaicha (Sencha with roasted rice, matcha, and black beans)
> Honeybush - (South Africa)





BTackitt said:


> I got six 50gram bags of tea:
> Pumpkin Pie
> Chestnut
> 2x Decaf Muscat
> Orange Kidd
> Ginger Tea
> 
> Five 20g tins of teas:
> Afternoon Tea (Black)
> Grapefruit Green
> Golden Osmanthus (Oolong)
> Rose Hip Tea (Black)
> Sakurambo (Black)
> 
> A bag of 10 teabags of MOMO
> (Which I already know I like I have two 50g bags stockpiled)
> 
> 2 boxes of 5 teabags each
> English Caramel
> Jardin Sauvage
> 
> And 15 individual teabags
> Pothotuwa, FBOPF
> Darjeeling the First Flush
> Afternoon Tea
> Breakfast Earl Grey
> Framboise
> Momo
> Sakurambo
> Rosehip tea
> Sencha "Matasuri"
> Jasmin Mandarin Special Grade
> Grapefruit Green
> Tsugaru Green
> Momo Oolong Super Grade
> Tokio
> Kirara Rice Tea
> 
> Somewhere along the way (of life), I managed to pick up an empty collector's tin from a China Tea. It says net wt. 2 lbs.. I just put all of the teabags into it (it is now STUFFED) and I can drop it into my rolling bag that I take all my books and laptop to class in so I can make a cup of tea (coffe/tea table in Library on campus) whenever I want.. I am soo psyched. Looseleaf teas for home, bagged teas for school... last semester I was really bummed while at school because I had no way to make hot tea other than the generic teabags provided in the library.





ProfCrash said:


> OK so here is what I got.
> 
> The small bag included: The large bag included
> 
> 5 Jardin Sauvage Rooibos Tea Bags 5 Jardin Sauvage Rooibos Tea Bags
> 5 English Caramel tea bags 5 English Caramel tea bags
> 10 Momo tea bags 5 Piccolo Rooibos tea bags
> 2 gram tin of Grapefruit Green 5 Breakfast Earl Grey tea bags
> 2 gram tin of Golden Osmanthus Oolong 5 Momo tea bags
> 2 gram tin of Rose Hip Tea 5 Muscat tea bags
> 2 gram tin of Afternoon Tea 5 Decaf Muscat tea bags
> 2 gram tin of Sakurambo 2 gram tin Sencha
> 50 grams Decaf Muscat 2 gram tin of Golden Osmanthus Oolong
> 1 tea ball 2 gram tin Honeybush
> 2 gram tin Genmaicha
> 2 gram tin Grapefruit Green
> 2 gram tin Darjeeling First Flush
> 2 gram tin Afternoon Tea
> 2 gram tin Earl Grey
> 2 gram tin Rose hip
> 2 gram tin Sakurambo


----------



## MamaProfCrash

OK so I tried the Oolong. It was good. I don't know that I like it any better then the Oolongs I get from TG but I would order it if I bought from Lupicia again.


----------



## BTackitt

Every month I get a newsletter from Lupicia, and I just found most of their backissues for it online at :
http://www.lupicia.com/english/magazine/backnumber.html
If anyone else was interested in reading them.. there is interesting information in most of them.


----------



## drenee

Hi everyone.  
I have been posting about my bout with cancer in the prayer thread, but I can give a quick synopsis here.
Had my regular mammogram in September; went back for additional views a couple weeks later; went to surgeon; he sent my films to a radiologist specialist who only does mammograms.  That office took more mammograms, this time digital.  They found calcifications.  Scheduled a stereotopic needle biopsy.  Because the area was so close to the chest wall, and I'm petite, they could not do this procedure.  So I had more mammograms and then was sent back to my surgeon for a partial mastectomy on December 10th.  My diagnosis is Ductal Carcinoma in Situ.  If I'm going to have cancer, this is the one to have.  The surgery took all of the cancer, hopefully.   I have met with my oncologist and my oncologist/radiologist, and Tuesday I had an MRI to rule out any further areas.   

My fiance is actually the one who asked about the tea and radiation.  I'm not sure I'm going to say this right, but the fact that certain teas are high in antioxidants, which protect the cells, good and bad, might hamper the effectiveness of the radiation.  

Now the engagement ring:  We had discussed becoming engaged a couple of months ago.  I said okay, I could be engaged.  So I thought we were going to wait till spring to look at rings.  And he surprised me with one at Christmas.  We've been together for 7 years.  He's a great guy, and the ring is beautiful.

I'm currently drinking a cup of My Morning Mate and of course I added some Honeybush Vanilla.  I'm on my second infusion.  I added a little bit more Mate and Vanilla on the second infusion because I like my tea a bit strong.  

deb


----------



## patinagle

Has anyone tried this place?

http://englishteastore.com


----------



## drenee

OMG, the teapots are beautiful at the English Store.  
Thank you for the link.
deb


----------



## F1Wild

drenee said:


> ...My diagnosis is Ductal Carcinoma in Situ.
> deb


My MIL had the same diagnosis last year and has had a wonderful, complete recovery. I wish you the very same! Not sure if you know, but I am also a CancerChick, a recovered one in fact. When I look back on the whole series of events I would not change a thing (except my damn employer, Dr. Pete Dellios, cancelling my health insurance after my diagnosis) - I treated everything as an adventure, even though there were a few low parts. I even met my husband during chemo (yes, he is up for sainthood!)!

Tap into your best resources for tea and any supplement info - your oncology nurses. They are great for information and love to provide it! (and some of mine turned around and became my dental patients)

Best of luck and have fun when you can!

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## drenee

Your DOCTOR boss cancelled your health insurance? What an


Spoiler



ASS


!

My oncologist/radiologist told me that I am a poster child for mammograms. They caught mine so very early.

I have looked at this as an adventure also. All of the new wonderful people I would otherwise never have 
had an opportunity to meet; the fact that my oncologist is also an expert with blood disorders, and is going
to now be following me for all of my abnormalties in my boold work. If this had not happened I would never 
have had that opportunity.

Having Morning Mate and Honeybush Vanilla. Second mug already this morning.

F1, thank you for the kind words. 
deb


----------



## F1Wild

drenee said:


> Your DOCTOR boss cancelled your health insurance? What an
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ASS
> 
> 
> !
> deb


I prefer the term,


Spoiler



dickhead


, but that would be a disservice to all of the decent DHs out there.

And yes, it does make you feel absolutely great when you know you have the best oncologist out there who really cares about YOU!

Also, you might ask the nurses about the post-radiation tea that seems to be quite popular among us CancerChicks!


----------



## drenee

Post-radiation tea?  Really?  I am writing that down in my notebook right now.  
Thank you so much.  
deb


----------



## Andra

OK, I am trying my Teavana teas that I got in my package on Monday.  I'm not crazy about Earl Grey, so I had a friend try it this morning.  She was making "yum yum" noises for a good while 
I tried the Mate Vana and didn't really care for it.  I'm not really sure why.  I think if I could figure out what I didn't like, I could determine what I could mix it with to make it taste better.  I did have to add a lot of sugar which is kind of defeating the purpose...
I had some Apple Lemon Pomegranate and I really like it.  Just a nice fruity flavor.
Then this afternoon I tried the Rooibos Sweet Amore and Wow! I think I have a new favorite.  I will definitely order more of this one when I run out.  I had the second infusion (plus a little bit) over ice and it was even better.
So now I'm cool - getting into the loose tea thing


----------



## drenee

I put Honeybush Vanilla with my Mate teas.  I think if you like fruity teas, which I don't really care for first thing in the morning, then the Mate Vana may be a bit more bitter.  I tried mine with sugar and Splenda, but prefer the smoothness of the Honeybush Vanilla.  
deb


----------



## BTackitt

Putting together a care package for a friend whose brother just died. loading up a bunch of chocloate, and tea...


----------



## SongbirdVB

BTackitt said:


> Putting together a care package for a friend whose brother just died. loading up a bunch of chocloate, and tea...


So sad to lose a sibling. You're a great friend, I'm sure the tea and chocolate will be appreciated.


----------



## drenee

Having a cup of Morning Mate and Honeybush Vanilla.  My tea is probably going to be this for the next several weeks.  
I go for my planning session for the radiation on Thursday and start my treatments next week.  
And my MRI came back fine.  
deb


----------



## Chad Winters

Be careful about drinking or eating anything you like around chemo treatments. Many people get an aversion to whatever they ate around the time of chemo due to nausea. Your body thinks it was caused by whatever you ate and tries to get you to avoid it in the future


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Chad, but I only have to have radiation.  Do you think it's the same with radiation?  
deb


----------



## Chad Winters

I don't think so, not as much immediate nausea from that.


----------



## drenee

Okay, thanks.  They did tell me I may have some loss of appetite.  Maybe I should just be careful anyway.  
I could eat the things I'm trying to work out of my diet anyway.  Make it easier to give up foods that aren't
necessarily good for me.  
deb


----------



## Andra

Started the day with Teavana's Skinny Chai Pu Erh - I really liked the flavors in this one.  The package says the ingredients include Oolong, Pu-Erh, apple bits, hibiscus, lemongrass flavoring, raisins, blackberry leaves, lime tree blossomes, rooibos, vervain, orange peel, star anise, cinnamon, cornflowers, almond flakes, rosehips, vanilla bits and cloves.  Out of all that, I'm not sure which flavor is coming through the strongest.  I'll try again tomorrow to see if I can figure it out.
Next up is TG's Rooibush Jungle Fire.


----------



## crebel

Andra said:


> Started the day with Teavana's Skinny Chai Pu Erh - I really liked the flavors in this one. The package says the ingredients include Oolong, Pu-Erh, apple bits, hibiscus, lemongrass flavoring, raisins, blackberry leaves, lime tree blossomes, rooibos, vervain, orange peel, star anise, cinnamon, cornflowers, almond flakes, rosehips, vanilla bits and cloves. Out of all that, I'm not sure which flavor is coming through the strongest. I'll try again tomorrow to see if I can figure it out.
> Next up is TG's Rooibush Jungle Fire.


That Skinny Chai is quite a smorgasboard of flavors! I'll bet it will taste a little different each time you make it. Did you like it? Did you add any sweetner or milk?

I'm having Gong-fu Holiday Blend this morning. I've decided that with sweetner and milk, it is the closest thing to a Starbucks chai latte I can make at home - it has that real pepper taste that lingers at the end.


----------



## drenee

I'm just having a plain ole glass of iced tea.  Bagged iced tea.  Boring.  I miss my Teavana teas already.
deb


----------



## Andra

I made 16 ounces and drank a little bit with no sweetener. Then I added one cube of my Demerara sugar. I am hoping that I can get to a point where I don't need the sugar.

_edit to fix grammar_


----------



## crebel

Speaking of chai, Guy Feiri is currently on making this Chai Big Bite Cocktail:

Ingredients
2 ounces coffee liquor 
2 ounces Irish cream 
1-ounce vanilla vodka 
8 ounces Chai-tea concentrate (recommended: Oregon Chai Brand) 
6 ounces milk or half-and-half 
Shaved chocolate, for garnish 
Freshly grated nutmeg, for garnish 
Fresh mint sprig, for garnish 
Directions
Fill blender with ice, pour in all ingredients, and blend thoroughly. Pour into a tall iced tea glass

I'm pretty sure I would be willing to drink that


----------



## F1Wild

drenee said:


> Okay, thanks. They did tell me I may have some loss of appetite. Maybe I should just be careful anyway.
> I could eat the things I'm trying to work out of my diet anyway. Make it easier to give up foods that aren't
> necessarily good for me.
> deb


Good luck Deb - you know I have your back! Don't be surprised if the docs are not able to pinpopint exact side effects for you during your planning phase - patients are individual and it seems so are the fun bits.  When I went through my chemo I decided I was my own project (as they had my bod for a chemistry experiment) and chose to eat and drink as healthily as possible, without going too weird, as it was the perfect opportunity to pamper myself inside and out. Plus, this meant I was working in coordination to rid my body of the vicious shit!

I seriously doubt you will have to give up tea (your docs will advise) and will probably be able to find even cooler, more wickedly tempting ones for all of us!

Cheers and keep focussed!


----------



## drenee

Thank you, F1.  I'm not having to give up all tea.  They just recommend the tea that's full of antioxidents, which is the ones I like the best and drink continually.  
Only a couple of months.  Not a big deal.  It could be worse, I'm well aware of that.  
I got a packet of stuff in the mail today I'm going to read this evening.  Maybe it will have some hints.  
deb


----------



## MAGreen

Hi ladies...
I know many of you are already aware of the jewelery I am offering to pass along, but I was wondering if there would be any interest in teas too. I found a couple tea shops out here that I am really excited about. I haven't had time to scope them out yet, but I plan to soon. So, I was thinking, if there is any interest in some tea, I could get a menu and price list so you could see what I have access to. I know I always get tea when I go out, and it is far better than anything I have gotten in the states. It is hard to describe, but it just has a different taste that I really enjoy. I love sharing my discoveries, so let me know if anyone would like to check it out and I will get the info when I make my trip to the tea shop! 
I am also planning a trip to a formal tea ceremony. I will post pics, if I am allowed to take any!


----------



## Andra

from Teavana on Facebook:
Teavana FREE SHIPPING on any order! Our Valentine's Gift to you. Use FORYOU as the coupon code in the shopping cart. Shipping charges will disappear as you checkout. Valid to US addresses. Offer ends Monday at midnight.

This was posted yesterday so I am guessing that Monday is January 25th.


----------



## drenee

A formal tea ceremony - how exciting.  I can't wait to hear about it.  
I think it would be great to hear about teas you can find.  
deb


----------



## Andra

I'm trying the Mate Vana again this morning.  This time I mixed it with TG's Apple Coriander.  I still didn't like it much hot, but I poured it over ice and it's better.


----------



## drenee

I didn't really care for the Mate Vana either.  Does it have some chocolate in it?  
deb


----------



## Andra

It smells kinda chocolately. Let's see, the bag says cocoa and brown and white chocolate chips (and some other stuff). I usually like chocolate so I don't know why I really don't like this tea. Maybe it's beacause I smell the chocolate but I can't taste it?

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## drenee

I'm not sure.  That could be it.  I wasn't that crazy about it either.  
My favorite recently has been My Morning Mate.  
deb


----------



## drenee

Having Ginseng Vitality and Honeybush Vanilla over ice.  
deb


----------



## BTackitt

Eking, I agree! the English Caramel from Lupicia is really good! I'm so glad they sent it as teabags, I had one Friday at school!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Peaks in for a quick hello. New Zealand is great. Australia was wonderful. Melbourne was a great city. Eclectic and funky and a really fun time. The tennis was great. We got to see Nadal, Federer, Murray, the Williams sisters, Dellacqua, and a bunch of other folks. 

Tea wise, I am enjoying the Lupica teas I got. they are the pefect size for traveling. One of the flight attendants noticed I was drinking tea and we talked tea for about 15 minutes. She was interested in the English Caramel so I gave her a bag.

I don't think I would order from Lupica. the tea is good but not any better then what I get from TG and  the flavors are pretty comparable to what I can find at TG and Teavana.

deb: I hope your cancer treatment goes well. You are in my thoughts.

Oh, I got to see Prince William at the Federer match the other night. That was pretty sweet.


----------



## drenee

Prof, I'm so glad you're having a great time on your honeymoon.  Seeing Prince William, wow.  I'd be star struck.  And I don't get star struck very often.  
Have fun.  And thank you for your kind thoughts.
deb


----------



## Emily King

My mom is in town (she's taking home the zarafina I picked up for her), so we made a trip to Teavana.  It was perfect timing: 8:00 at the mall that closes at 9:00.  There was 1 other couple shopping in there, so we had the devoted attention of one employee for the entire time we were in the shop.  We smelled all kinds of teas and were able to combine our order to get the 10% off.  I got 2 oz. of peppermint, 4 oz. Almond Biscotti, 4 oz. Earl Grey, 4 oz. Zingeber Coconut Ginger, and 2 oz. Toasted Nut Brulee.  I did give my mom the Matevena/Azteca Fire 50/50 combo I bought the last time.  I just don't like it at all and she thought it smelled good.  The lady at teavana was shocked I didn't like the combo.  Maybe I'm weird.

Last night, I made a pot of Peppermint blended with Honeybush 50/50 and it was awesome!!  The second infusion was definitely more pepperminty, but didn't make a third infusion (will try that tonight).  Just now, I made a pot of the Almond Biscotti and it's SO good!  I'm very happy with my teas.


----------



## 1131

I'm enjoying some Darjeeling that I got as a sample from TeaGschwendner. It's really good.



EKing said:


> Last night, I made a pot of Peppermint blended with Honeybush 50/50 and it was awesome!!


I drink Teavana's Peppermint tea several times a week. I never thought about blending it with anything. I may have to give that a try.

Ok I ordered the honeybush to try with my peppermint (I like the taste of vanilla and the combination sounds intriguing). I was nice to be able to place a small order and not double the cost with shipping. On the down side, shipping on my tiny mouse teapot has been delayed another month.


----------



## drenee

I love the Honeybush Vanilla blended with just about any other tea.  It's so smooth.  
deb


----------



## Emily King

I only have plain old Honeybush... it does not smell like much of anything and isn't good on it's own.  I like to use it in the stronger flavored teas to "stretch" them a bit.   I was going to do the peppermint blend tonight, but now I'm thinking either the ginger/coconut one or the toasted nut brulee.  Off to sniff and see.


----------



## Andra

Wow - crash goes on her honeymoon and this thread keeps slipping to Page 2...
I'll do my part - having a mug of Teavana's Rooibos Sweet Amore.  The more I drink this one the more I like it - and I liked it to begin with!


----------



## 1131

Andra said:


> Wow - crash goes on her honeymoon and this thread keeps slipping to Page 2...
> I'll do my part - having a mug of Teavana's Rooibos Sweet Amore. The more I drink this one the more I like it - and I liked it to begin with!


The second page! That's just wrong. I like to check in here even when I can't post and I'm used to finding it at the top of page 1. I'll do my part
Drinking my current favorite Teavana's Lemon Green. I'm thinking of looking into Lupicia for the English Caramel (love carmel only next to chocolate) but I just got orders from Teavana, Gschwendner and the English Tea Store. I think I'm going to have to start a tea list that is similar to my TBR. Any suggestions on what to call it...


----------



## drenee

You all are right.  We owe Crash more than that.  

Having a morning cup of My Morning Mate and Honeybush Vanilla.  

deb


----------



## talleylynn

Having a morning cup of Mao Feng. I'm in the mood for plain this morning.


----------



## Andra

Trying another one of my new teas - TG's Kashmiri Chai.
The description says it's a lighter, decaffeinated chai.  Cinnamon, cardamom, clove and vanilla are blended with green tea for a true "Khali Kahwa" or "really good cup."
I like this one too.


----------



## SongbirdVB

imallbs said:


> The second page! That's just wrong. I like to check in here even when I can't post and I'm used to finding it at the top of page 1. I'll do my part
> Drinking my current favorite Teavana's Lemon Green. I'm thinking of looking into Lupicia for the English Caramel (love carmel only next to chocolate) but I just got orders from Teavana, Gschwendner and the English Tea Store. I think I'm going to have to start a tea list that is similar to my TBR. Any suggestions on what to call it...


TBS - To Be Savored

I had a couple cups of Sweet Cranberry Black tea this morning. Yum! This afternoon I think I'll have some of my Green Tea Heaven.


----------



## Addie

SongbirdVB said:


> TBS - To Be Savored
> 
> I had a couple cups of Sweet Cranberry Black tea this morning. Yum! This afternoon I think I'll have some of my Green Tea Heaven.


I like that! TBS sounds perfect.

I've been on a tea kick lately, and the weather isn't even cold here! Three days ago I had tons of Earl Grey. Two days ago I had a couple cups of Sweet Cranberry Black. Yesterday I had two pots of Almond Biscotti. Today I think I may head back to Earl Grey or maybe give my Lifeboat Tea a whirl in the Zarafina.


----------



## BTackitt

ok.. I checked today on my way home from school. the local Tuesday Morning has 2 Zarafina machines left...I think that on Friday, I am gonna buy one of them for my friend and ship it to her with the teas I am sending when I finish her quilt.


----------



## drenee

^^are you taking applications for friends?
deb


----------



## Emily King

Tried the Toasted Nut Brulee this afternoon (blended with a little Oolong to make it not quite so strong - it has a very strong smell) and it was really lovely!  I did 2 infusions, the second being a little more spicy than the first.


----------



## Andra

Long day at work during hectic week.  Getting ready to head home and looking forward to a chamomile of some sort.
(Also seriously considering stopping for pizza, but that's another story)


----------



## drenee

Andra, you post about your pizza for dinner in the What's for Dinner thread.  LOL.

I am sooo cold this evening.  I can't seem to get warm.  I'm going to go see what kind of tea I can have.
deb


----------



## bookfiend

Ive been checking in and out here lately, and am liking the idea of tea. Right now, I'm just using the coffee maker with tea bags, someone mentioned that on one of the first pages of the thread. I went so far as driving 25 miles to Tuesday Morning today, but couldn't make myself buy something so big with only one purpose. Do any of you have the Hamilton Beach 3-in-1 hot beverage center? Or know of something like that, that works well? (The only reason I have the coffee maker is for when my dad visits once a year) I have a small electric kettle, but hated waiting so long in between cups for water to boil, brew, and cool down enough to drink. The coffee maker works OK, but so far all Ive tried is a generic green tea. Reading about all of the great loose teas you talk about makes me want to try them. So any advice you all could give about tea makers would be appreciated. Ive Only gotten to page 30 on the thread, so if this was already dissussed in full I will say sorry in advance.


----------



## Andra

Sipping my last cup of tea for today.  It's from The Republic of Tea and it's called "get some zzz's"
Basically it's a blend of rooibos, chamomile, passionflower and valerian.  
I've got to get another Perfect Tea Maker when I go to Teavana next month.  I left mine at the office...


----------



## 1131

SongbirdVB said:


> TBS - To Be Savored


I like it. I've renamed my generic Amazon wish list TBS
Right now I'm enjoying a cup of Tevana's Monkey Picked Oolong. Gotta go easy on this one. I'm almost out and it's one of my expensive indulgences.


----------



## Addie

bookfiend said:


> Ive been checking in and out here lately, and am liking the idea of tea. Right now, I'm just using the coffee maker with tea bags, someone mentioned that on one of the first pages of the thread. I went so far as driving 25 miles to Tuesday Morning today, but couldn't make myself buy something so big with only one purpose. Do any of you have the Hamilton Beach 3-in-1 hot beverage center? Or know of something like that, that works well? (The only reason I have the coffee maker is for when my dad visits once a year) I have a small electric kettle, but hated waiting so long in between cups for water to boil, brew, and cool down enough to drink. The coffee maker works OK, but so far all Ive tried is a generic green tea. Reading about all of the great loose teas you talk about makes me want to try them. So any advice you all could give about tea makers would be appreciated. Ive Only gotten to page 30 on the thread, so if this was already dissussed in full I will say sorry in advance.


I absolutely understand what you mean about having one device dedicated to just teas. I have limited counter space, and I feel like my Keurig and Zarafina clutter things up quite a bit. It's definitely a pain having one machine dedicated to coffees (I know it does other things, but that's all I use it for) and another dedicated to just teas. I never put either up, though, because I use them everyday. I was hesitant at first with purchasing it but decided to take the plunge when I went to Tuesday Morning and now love it. It's great because I don't have to time how long I need to steep the tea, and I don't have to worry about the temperature of the water for whatever tea I want.
I don't know about any other tea makers like the Zarafina, but I have read that many really like the Zojirushi. It seems to be one of the top-of-the-line electric water boilers. They have a three liter version, a four liter version and a stainless steel version. They can keep the water warm as well (is that a standard thing for water boilers?), so that might be something worth investigating. The only problem is the smallest one is about three times as expensive as the Hamilton Beach or the Zarafina.

You could also consider the Keurig. I don't think the smallest one would work for you since it's a single-cup server, but the ones with a reservoir might be something to consider as the water is heated up and ready to go (the first one I listed is the cheaper one with a reservoir, but with the second one you have some temperature control). You can have coffee, hot chocolate and tea with it. You have to buy the little k-cups or you can buy a refillable cup and add your own coffee or tea. Again, though, it's going to be about the same price as the Zojirushi. You can check the Keurig out at BB&B, and if you like it, you can use a 20% off coupon.

If you're looking for something just smaller than the Zarafina and are okay with a dedicated tea maker, you could get Teavana's Perfect Tea Maker. They have a 16 oz and a 32 oz (I listed both).
Teavana also has a really cool glass tea maker.
With these you have to boil water separately and add it to the tea makers, but they're larger than a single cup. So that might be something that interests you. And they're considerably cheaper, which is always a plus!

You could also get a coffee press. That way you could have something both you and your dad can use.

Even though I linked a lot, I feel like I didn't really help much ... or maybe feel like I missed the point since I couldn't give you any opinions on the Hamilton Beach ... but I got carried away.  So hopefully somebody else can chime in and give you better suggestions!

       

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## 1131

bookfiend said:


> Ive been checking in and out here lately, and am liking the idea of tea. Right now, I'm just using the coffee maker with tea bags, someone mentioned that on one of the first pages of the thread. I went so far as driving 25 miles to Tuesday Morning today, but couldn't make myself buy something so big with only one purpose. Do any of you have the Hamilton Beach 3-in-1 hot beverage center? Or know of something like that, that works well? (The only reason I have the coffee maker is for when my dad visits once a year) I have a small electric kettle, but hated waiting so long in between cups for water to boil, brew, and cool down enough to drink. The coffee maker works OK, but so far all Ive tried is a generic green tea. Reading about all of the great loose teas you talk about makes me want to try them. So any advice you all could give about tea makers would be appreciated. Ive Only gotten to page 30 on the thread, so if this was already dissussed in full I will say sorry in advance.


I use a beverage dispenser at my sister's (I'm not sure of the make). I don't care for it because there is a slight coffee taste to my tea - and I don't like coffee. My sister uses it for coffee, tea and hot chocolate, she says she doesn't notice a problem with the taste. I get coffee singles (like tea bags) for when my mother and sister visit.

I use the small Zojirushi water pot at work. It takes about 20 minutes for the water to heat up. I use it because if I forget to turn it off it will shut off if it gets too low.


----------



## Andra

Need Caffeine!  I stayed up too late last night because I couldn't put down the book I was reading.
So it's a Chai morning.


----------



## talleylynn

I got some Green Tea Heaven from Teavana for Christmas. It smells wonderful, but I really don't like the flavor. Does anyone have any ideas on how to spruce it up?


----------



## bookfiend

WOW Addielove!!  Thanks so much for taking the time to inform me of all my choices.  I hadn't even thought of a Keurig. I really appreciate all of the time you spent.
Imallbs, I didnt even know they made such a thing as coffee bags.  Thanks


----------



## Addie

bookfiend said:


> WOW Addielove!! Thanks so much for taking the time to inform me of all my choices. I hadn't even thought of a Keurig. I really appreciate all of the time you spent.
> Imallbs, I didnt even know they made such a thing as coffee bags. Thanks


No problem!  I hope you're able to find something that works!


----------



## Addie

It's drizzling here, so I heard Almond Biscotti call out my name. How's the weather? Is everyone staying safe? Here in San Antonio it's 64.


----------



## drenee

Snowing here earlier today.  It's stopped now.  But the temperature is dropping.  Currently 25.  
I'm hearing something call my name, but I don't know what.  Probably Ginseng Vitality.  
deb


----------



## BTackitt

I just got in from today's classes. I am trying to decide on which tea to get going.. I just wanna get warm. It's about 50 here atm, but it is raining HARD, and the wind is blowing. (And my DH decided to trade cars without saying anything to me, with my trenchcoat sitting in the passenger seat of the car i normally drive.)


----------



## Addie

BTackitt said:


> I just got in from today's classes. I am trying to decide on which tea to get going.. I just wanna get warm. It's about 50 here atm, but it is raining HARD, and the wind is blowing. (And my DH decided to trade cars without saying anything to me, with my trenchcoat sitting in the passenger seat of the car i normally drive.)


Oh no! Definitely tea time with maybe a nice fire or a hot bath.


----------



## Andra

We've got a cold front breathing down our necks so I've been battling apressure headache all day.  Just got back from a massage and am enjoying some chamomile tea.  Also realized that all of my chamomile stuff is bagged from the grocery store - why didn't I order any loose varieties last time
So I'm busy creating a wishlist for my Teavana visit next month.  I wanted some sort of guideline to start out.  I really like the foil bags that they do for the mail orders and Kboards gets a bit when we use the affiliate link, so I may sniff at the store and order later.  I know that I want one of those mugs to go under my Perfect Teamaker, but I want to see what the sayings are and pick out my own - so that's definitely a store purchase.
Rambling post - sorry...


----------



## drenee

Don't worry about it, Andra.  We love rambling posts.  
I thought about getting the mug for my Perfect Teamaker, but I found I had Fiestaware tall mugs that work perfect.  They are large enough that I don't have to keep checking to see if I'm going to run over, and they are wide enough that nothing leaks down the sides.  I have 3.  Now I need to make a trip back to the factory and get a few more.  
deb


----------



## corkyb

EKing said:


> My mom is in town (she's taking home the zarafina I picked up for her), so we made a trip to Teavana. It was perfect timing: 8:00 at the mall that closes at 9:00. There was 1 other couple shopping in there, so we had the devoted attention of one employee for the entire time we were in the shop. We smelled all kinds of teas and were able to combine our order to get the 10% off. I got 2 oz. of peppermint, 4 oz. Almond Biscotti, 4 oz. Earl Grey, 4 oz. Zingeber Coconut Ginger, and 2 oz. Toasted Nut Brulee. I did give my mom the Matevena/Azteca Fire 50/50 combo I bought the last time. I just don't like it at all and she thought it smelled good. The lady at teavana was shocked I didn't like the combo. Maybe I'm weird.
> 
> Last night, I made a pot of Peppermint blended with Honeybush 50/50 and it was awesome!! The second infusion was definitely more pepperminty, but didn't make a third infusion (will try that tonight). Just now, I made a pot of the Almond Biscotti and it's SO good! I'm very happy with my teas.


I love the honeybush vanilla and peppermint together. Reminds me of a peppermint patty.
Paula ny


----------



## Andra

I started today with TG's Holiday Blend - it's good, but I wasn't in the right mood for it.
Second pot was Teavana's Formosa Nut Oolong - it was a gift, can't decide if I like it or not.
I'm going back to a standby since I'm in a weird mood today - Kiwi Pear Green from Republic of Tea.


----------



## drenee

Andra, that Kiwi Pear sounds very good.  
deb


----------



## Andra

drenee said:


> Andra, that Kiwi Pear sounds very good.
> deb


Yeah, it's just a nice-tasting green tea. The one I have is decaf. It's a tea bag, not loose, but I've already purchased the 250-count refill bag and am on my second refill of my tin. I think it tastes good hot or cold and I can drink it with no sugar. (yeah me!)


----------



## drenee

I have given up all sugar in my teas.  So I understand you being excited about that.  
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I'm back!!!

Not that I want to be. I prefer shorts and sun to snow and cold. (sigh) Silly work.


----------



## 1131

corkyb said:


> I love the honeybush vanilla and peppermint together. Reminds me of a peppermint patty.
> Paula ny


That sounds really good. My honey bush vanilla gets here next week, I can't wait to try this.


----------



## drenee

Yay, Prof is back.  How was the trip?  We want to hear all about it.
deb


----------



## BTackitt

and did you find any new Teas on your adventure?


----------



## LisaB12303

Who is the marketing moron who came up with the idea of seasonal teas anyway?  Do they not understand that some of us need to have our favorite teas available to us year long?  And that we may not have the foresight to stock up well enough in advance

I am currently addicted to (among others) Republic of Tea's Comfort and Joy tea.  I just realized that I am down to my last container... and it's out of stock until next October!     Does anyone have an idea of a secondary source who may still have it in stock?  I've checked all of my stand-bys, and everyone is out.


----------



## Malweth

Just found this thread...
I almost exclusively drink Upton's TD50, "No. 1 Tippy Orthodox GFOP Darjeeling," iced.
I easily drink 2L of iced tea a day


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LisaB12303: Check Ebay. I know that Girl Scout cookies are for sale there for a long time.

I did not find any new teas on my trip. We didn't run into any tea shops and were pretty busy most of the time so looking for one would have been problematic. I was able to decide which breakfast joints I would return to based on the use of tea bags or loose leaf. I love being in countries were most place serve loose leaf.


----------



## 1131

LisaB12303
I checked ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/Comfort-and-Joy-Tea-by-The-Republic-of-Tea-6-tea-bags_W0QQitemZ250526163143QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3a5485e0c7
They have one seller of Comfort and Joy Tea - 6 left @ $4.50 each with $3.99 shipping on the 1st one and free on others ordered at the same time.

Me? I'm enjoying some lemon green from Teavana. My Honybush Vanilla and Lemon Youkou should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## frojazz

talleylynn said:


> I got some Green Tea Heaven from Teavana for Christmas. It smells wonderful, but I really don't like the flavor. Does anyone have any ideas on how to spruce it up?


Is it bitter at all? I didn't like Green Tea Heaven until I had a Zarafina, and it steeped the tea at the right temp and for the right amount of time. For that reason, I avoid teas that may be bitter if steeped too long. Green Tea Heaven is made with strawberries, raspberries, rhubarb and red currants, so any fruity tea should accompany it well. Teavana's website specifically says to blend with Rooibos Peach Bloom Tea, but I haven't tried that; I've only drank Green Tea Heaven on its own. Good luck!

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## talleylynn

frojazz said:


> Is it bitter at all? I didn't like Green Tea Heaven until I had a Zarafina, and it steeped the tea at the right temp and for the right amount of time. For that reason, I avoid teas that may be bitter if steeped too long. Green Tea Heaven is made with strawberries, raspberries, rhubarb and red currants, so any fruity tea should accompany it well. Teavana's website specifically says to blend with Rooibos Peach Bloom Tea, but I haven't tried that; I've only drank Green Tea Heaven on its own. Good luck!


Frojazz - thanks for the suggestions. I've been playing around with temperature and brewing time with little success. I even tried adding honey. Since I don't have other fruity teas - yet - I don't have anything to blend with. I did make a pot where I had picked out all the fruity bits and I found that that improved it. So, I have concluded that it's probably the rhubarb flavor that is bothering me.


----------



## Cora

Home recovering from being sick this weekend. Waiting on some water to boil so I can have my Jasmine Dragon Phoenix Pearls Green Tea mixed with Rooibos Tropica. A classic Teavana sample blend, and I love it. Not to mention the green tea and the rooibos are supposed to be good for me. 

Edit: MMMMmmmmmmmmmm. <3


----------



## MamaProfCrash

That is one of my favorite blends. Feel better!

So I go back into the office (loud sigh) and go to make my moring pot of Red Tea. I check one of my tins, limited tea in it. I remember thinking how I should order more tea before I leave because I was running low on some and pick another tin. No tea in it. Now that is weird, my no tea tins go into a special area on my desk. Check a third, no tea. It turns out my office mates thought it would be fun to take and hide all of my teas. 

I know them well enough to know that my tea is safe and sound some place in the office so I ask them where it is. Several try telling me that they drank it all after I told them to help themselves to it while I was gone. Since I know that none of them drink loose leaf tea on a regular basis, I know this is bunk. I turn to my drawer and pull out one of my giant bags of loose leaf that I had brought in to refill several teas before I left and proceed to make a pot. They all laughed and I got my tea back 10 minutes later. All nicely packed in labeled ziploc bags. 

I love my office mates.


----------



## Cora

I was coughing like mad earlier, but after two large mugs (one perfect tea maker full each) my coughing has much diminished. Be this from having something warm and soothing or the tea itself I'm not sure.... I lean towards the wonders of tea!  

Hehe, I wish I had office mates as good-natured as that.


----------



## Labrynth

*sigh* As if having you people as Kindle enablers wasn't bad enough, now you have to post a link to Tea Mecca.

I gotta get a second job just to support the habits YOU guys have started!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

At least you will have some great quality hot beverages to help keep you focused at your jobs!!


----------



## Emily King

I think my absolute favorite is the Almond Biscotti (Teavana) followed by the combo of Jasmine Dragon Pearles 50/50 with Rooibos Tropica and the blended Peppermint.  It's so hard to choose which one to drink and when!!


----------



## Cora

I absolutely love the flowery taste of the Jasmine Dragon Pearls. I'll drink it by itself (with some sugar of course  ) if I'm not in the mood for something more fruity.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I love Jasmine Pearls by them self. They are so yummy.


----------



## Labrynth

I'm scared to count the number of teas I put in my wish list.  LOL And there's a store not too far from me.  That's not necessarily a good thing!


----------



## hsuthard

I finally caved and went to Teavana on Monday. I walked out with Honeybush Vanilla, some more Matevana and more Rooibos Tropica. I haven't stopped drinking the Honeybush Vanilla. It is absolutely heavenly! I'm so glad I got some. I've blended it with several different flavors and even had some iced. Thank you all for recommending it!

Oh, and the clerk said that the Matevana is 100% caffeine, is that possibly true? I've had it before (I mixed it with the dragon pearles) and didn't realize that. It might be why I like it so much


----------



## drenee

If you look on the Teavana site they explain about the caffeine.  I don't recall reading 100%, but maybe I missed that part.  I know it's a different kind of caffiene that doesn't make you jittery like coffee.

Honeybush Vanilla has become my favorite.  It adds a smooth flavor to anything I add it to.
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Mattes have stimulants, one of which is caffeine. Wikapedia explains it better then I can

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yerba_mat%C3%A9


----------



## BTackitt

my poor little girl  (15) has been coughing all night... making her peppermint tea w/honey right now.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I sense drinking a ton of tea this weekend while sitting in front of a roaring fire and reading ony Kindle. 

Snow storms are good for something after all.


----------



## drenee

Make sure you all charge your Ks just in case the power goes out.
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I hae min efully charged and I have my back up battery.


----------



## corkyb

No storm for us the the northeast.  Gee, this seems about the third time this year the mid atlantic states have gotten blasted and nothing here.  
Hope you all enjoy the storm, LOL.  I HATE SNOW.  And why do I live in the NE you may ask?  Well, because I was born here, have a great job here, 
and love the seasons and can't tolerate the real bad heat.  But I think I would like something a bit more moderate when I retire in three years.  Just don't know where, except Hawaii, and I can't afford to live there.
Paula ny


----------



## Andra

I started the day with TG's Oriental Moon and now am having some iced Herbal Unwind with African Honeybush and mandarin organge tea (yes, the sun is shining and I want iced tea - it's only 51 degrees, but still...)
I'm also getting ready to haul out the lawn chair and sit in the backyard.  I NEED some sunlight.


----------



## bookfiend

Rainy day, in So Cal got 12-cups of costco green tea in the coffee maker  I still have not decided on a beverage machine, or tea maker and am waiting to buy real tea until I've decided.  Andra will you pull out a second lawn chair for the rest of us?


----------



## Addie

I'm drinking Pistachio Apple Pie Rooibos today. I'm dealing with a cold, so I've been drinking a ton of tea (mainly Earl Grey and Almond Biscotti). I was wondering if anyone had tried any of the apple teas from Gschwendner. They have quite a few! I want something different from the Pistachio Apple Pie I have. Any ideas?
I tried looking at Teavana's site, but it doesn't seem like they have any prevailing apple teas.


----------



## Andra

bookfiend said:


> Andra will you pull out a second lawn chair for the rest of us?


We're supposed to get some sun again tomorrow. You can all come over if you want - I have lots of lawn chairs.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have not tried the apple teas at TG. I tend not to be a big fan of the fruit teas. Sorry


----------



## Andra

I have TG's Apple Coriander.  It's good and I can smell the apple pieces - I just can't taste them in the tea.  Maybe it's just me.  They have a few others I want to try the next time I order.


----------



## bookfiend

Andra said:


> We're supposed to get some sun again tomorrow. You can all come over if you want - I have lots of lawn chairs.


Thanks for the invite. Glad you will have another day of sun, it should help with the winter dul-drums.

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## Addie

ProfCrash said:


> I have not tried the apple teas at TG. I tend not to be a big fan of the fruit teas. Sorry


I always thought I would like fruity teas, but when I actually went and bought a whole bunch, I found I still leaned toward the simple black teas. Lesson learned. But since I really like apples, I thought maybe it would be a flavour I wouldn't completely ignore. Here's hoping!



Andra said:


> I have TG's Apple Coriander. It's good and I can smell the apple pieces - I just can't taste them in the tea. Maybe it's just me. They have a few others I want to try the next time I order.


Thanks! I'll probably just order a few different ones to try. Hopefully they taste as good as the description sounds!

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The fruit teas are the only ones I use sugar or honey in. Just a little bit not a full packet) seems to help the fruit flavor come out.


----------



## Aravis60

Today is a great day for tea here. I'm going to brew some later this evening and be glad that I don't have to go anywhere. I'm not sure what kind yet. Last night I had some Salada Comforttime.


----------



## Cora

Went to Teavana today to restock my Jasmine Dragon Phoenix Pearls. They're expensive... but so good. Got 4oz. Also got some new tea, the Apple Lemon Pomegranate Rooibos tea. I love it. It has a soft lemon flavor (which is primary, but not tart) accompanied by the other fruity flavors. I'm looking forward to blending it with my green tea!


----------



## 1131

AddieLove said:


> I always thought I would like fruity teas, but when I actually went and bought a whole bunch, I found I still leaned toward the simple black teas. Lesson learned.


I'm with you on this. I have tried a few fruity teas but the only ones are like are the tart lemon ones. I keep going back to English/Irish/Scottish Breakfast teas. I have given away several fruit teas. Strange how certain people encourage me to try them again - to see if I like them better the 2nd time around, yeah right. 
I did get my Honeybush Vanilla but have not tried it with the peppermint yet. I'm also thinking of mixing it with English Breakfast and Earl Grey. Has anyone tried either of these combinations?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Tea stores are evil. (grin) 

I want to drink tea but I am having some issues and sticking to juices with cranberry in them.


----------



## cheerio

ProfCrash said:


> Tea stores are evil. (grin)
> 
> I want to drink tea but I am having some issues and sticking to juices with cranberry in them.


Evil, evil, evil


----------



## drenee

http://www.abcdistributing.com/home/catalog/cat_item_pg3.asp?G=694&P=71&Rec=1&N=35+461&Nao=56&R=464247-6GE3---2

Found this Primula tea pot for 6.95. I priced a similar pot at Macy's a couple weeks ago and it was $29.99 on sale. 
deb

Edit: the tea pot and teas are sold out.


----------



## Cora

I ordered more tea from Teavana last night after trying my new tea. I know that just going to the Teavana here in town would be easier, but then I would have to deal with the "woman, you're crazy" look from my boyfriend.  

Six Summits Oolong 2OZ  1  $18.00
Teavana 9oz Tea Tin         2 $12.00
Youthberry Tea 2OZ         1 $12.00
Tiki Twilight Tea 2OZ         1 $6.80
Tarocco Ruby Orange 2OZ 1 $6.00

There's my order. I'm trying to vary my different types of tea. I already have Rooibos Tropica, Jasmine Dragon Phoenix Pearls Green Tea, Apple Lemon Pomegranate Rooibos, Tranquil Dream, Rooibos Sweet Amore, MateVana, and Earl Grey Creme. 

The Sweet Amore has a strong cinnamon taste, which isn't bad, but it would be something I'd drink when it's cold and not so much all the time. The MateVana I've only had once, and need to try again. I remember enjoying it. The Earl Grey Creme had a weird aftertaste I didn't like. I need to have my mom try it and see if she'd like it. It's been a while since I've had the Tranquil Dream. I'd like to compare that and the Apple Lemon Pomegranate since they're both strong in their lemon flavors. I really don't need two very similar lemon teas, so I want to make sure their flavors are unique. And I love the Rooibos Tropica alone and with the Pearls.

I got the four teas I chose because I haven't tried an Oolong, and I love raspberries so the Six Summits sounds lovely. I don't have any White, thus the Youthberry, which sounds very good. The Tiki Twilight is a Black, and I don't have one of those that I like. And The Tarocco Ruby Orange is suggested as a blend for quite a few teas on the Teavana site by reviewers, and I like orange flavored teas especially when I'm sick. And I got more tins because, well, I need more tins! I'll have 4 9oz tins now, as well as 4 3oz tins that came with my Teavana Gift Set. 

Maybe I need to start a tea journal to keep track of all these flavors, hehe. 

Edit: Was looking at the teas again on Teavana's website. Tiki Twilight is a Black/White blend. Whoops!


----------



## Dana

The article looks interesting...  I've saved it to my InstaPaper file to read later.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Labrynth

I'm avoiding going back to the site cause I have a store nearby that I want to go there and avoid shipping!  More money to spend on tea *G*


----------



## hsuthard

sailorman said:


> Stash Tea had a link to this article on their facebook page this morning. I thought others here might enjoy reading it as well.
> 
> Confessions Of A Tea Addict.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2010/jan/31/tea-drink-alexander-mccall-smith


What a great article! Alexander McCall Smith is one of my favorite authors, thanks for sharing that.


----------



## bookfiend

Went shopping on the teavana site today, but bailed last min. Decided to see what I could find locally. Started at TJ Maxx, thinking I could get some tea in tins, then I wouldn't have to buy the tins separately. Found some great deals,and some great tins, a white pomegranate, a Scottish afternoon, some green blooming tea (which I really want to watch), and a loose leaf white tea. Then I went over to Big Lots, and they had Yogi Tea on sale 16bags for $2.00 I also got some roobios and jasmine. Spent less than $40. Now I just have to decide between the beverage center, or the zarafina


----------



## drenee

I love blooming teas.  I am amazed every time I brew one how pretty they are.
deb


----------



## bookfiend

drenee said:


> I love blooming teas. I am amazed every time I brew one how pretty they are.
> deb


Ive been intrigued with them since I first heard of them. I got 3 blooms for $1.50. I think I will take it to my sisters, she just had twins the hard way, it could be a pleasant diversion.


----------



## drenee

Bless her heart.  I'd say she needs a diverson.  Did you see the pot I posted a few threads up that's really nice for blooming teas?  The price is great at just over 6.00.  I have also put my latest blooming teas in my Perfect Tea maker.  Not as pretty as glass, but you can still watch them bloom.
deb


----------



## bookfiend

Yea, great pot, fantastic price, I just dont have enough cupboard space.  I think Ill end up using my coffee pot, or my 4 cup pyrex, that will take away some of the experience but we can use our imaginations.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Sounds like a great shopping trip. Have fun visiting your sister.


----------



## bookfiend

Thanks Prof.

I'm confused. One of my teas says pour boiling water over tea bag, and store tea in refrigerator?  I thought these were both no no's?  Or is the manufacturer just over simplifying for "Joe Stupid Consumer"?


----------



## drenee

Different types of teas require different temperatures of water.  And some teas will not get bitter if left in the water.  
What kind of tea is it?
deb


----------



## bookfiend

The brand is called Hedley's, its a Rooibos.


----------



## drenee

Rooibus teas do require boiling water and they do not get bitter.
I love Rooibus and they are the main teas I drink.
deb


----------



## bookfiend

wow, thanks Deb, I didn't know any tea took boiling. I have so much to learn


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Black tea and Herbals take boiling water


----------



## bookfiend

Thanks Profcrash


----------



## MamaProfCrash

No problem. Follow the directions on the packaging for your tea. It normally will give you the temperature that best brews the tea.

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## drenee

http://www.teavana.com/tea-info
Here is a link to Teavana's page that gives some good information about the different teas and brewing.
deb


----------



## crebel

The boiling water really makes a difference in the full flavor of black teas.  I used to heat water in my microwave until I thought it was hot enough.  After I started reading this thread months ago, I tested the temperature with a thermometer and I wasn't getting it anywhere close to boiling.

It has made a huge difference in getting all the flavor out of most any tea I have tried, bags as well as loose.  Test your temperature, give the boiling water a try, and I think you will notice the difference and be pleased.  Enjoy!

Chris


----------



## drenee

I have always hated water heating in the microwave.  DF used to get frustrated when I'd heat my water on the stove (before I got an electric kettle) and not use the microwave for energy saving purposes, but I never thought it got hot enough.  
deb


----------



## crebel

I use an electric kettle now also (only cost $13 at Menards).  It heats the water just as fast or faster than the microwave and shuts off automatically when it hits boiling.  It works great!

BTW I am having my usual Cream Assam this morning, sweetened - hits the spot on a cold, snowy day!


----------



## drenee

I have one that shuts off automatically also.  I LOVE it.  

I'm getting ready to make me some My Morning Mate and Honeybush Vanilla.  
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

We have a steaming hot water tap which works great.


----------



## Emily King

We also have the hot water tap on our coffee machine, but when I checked the temp with my instant read thermometer, it only read 165 degrees. I take the hot water and microwave it for 30 seconds to take it up to 195 or so.


----------



## crebel

My packages of loose leaf black teas actually say:

Bring water to a boil, then cool to 208 degrees.  Pour water over leaves, steep for 5 minutes.

After Christmas I asked about storing the quantities of loose leaf tea I received as gifts and I asked about freezing.  Advice of the tea-threaders was not to freeze.  Just wanted to let you know the packages also say (in fairly fine print, way at the bottom of the label):

Your tea needs cool, dark, airtight storage.  Please do not refrigerate or freeze.

The KB tea experts come thru with the right advice again!


----------



## bookfiend

So I finally decided, and got a Zojirushi water boiler. Last night I placed my first order at Teavana, including a perfect tea timer. My husband thinks Ive lost my mind, I just offer him a cup of stress relief blend. Im excited about the Zojirushi, hopefully I stay on this tea kick, and get my money out of it.


----------



## drenee

I had the same fear when I started getting loose teas.  Turns out, I love them.  I have not been able to drink any other teas for a while now.  
deb


----------



## bookfiend

Glad you found some to drink with the radiation,  one month to go. 
I decided on the Teavana 16 oz perfect tea maker instead of a teapot, because I wanted to watch the leaves, I figure if I have to wait for it to steep, I might as well have something to see.  Should have my first cup of loose leaf this weekend.


----------



## drenee

I have the Perfect Tea Maker and I do love it.  

Be sure to tell us which one you have first.  
Tea-watch, woo hoo.

And yes, I'm glad I found some.  In fact, if the weather cooperates I need to make a tea run this weekend.
deb


----------



## bookfiend

I  just realized I did regular shipping for Teavana . Guess Tea Watch will be a long one. I cant imagine going into the actual store.  I dont think my bank account would survive. The smells must be overwelming


----------



## drenee

I have to be very careful, go in with a list and stick to it.  
I try very hard not to browse, or sniff.
deb


----------



## bookfiend

Thanks sailorman, I should have them at least by next weekend.  I wonder if you called Teavana's customer service line, they might be able to tell you the blend ratios.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

sailorman: Most of mine I do a 50/50 blend. You might try experimenting. Or check their website, they might have the info there.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

And I can drink tea again. How I missed it so. Of course, I have been stuck at home all week with a more limited supply since most of my tea is at the office...


----------



## bookfiend

That must have been torture, no tea for the tea master.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It was. But I feel much better for it.

And technically it is Tea Mistress (winks)


----------



## BTackitt

well, you are Married now, so how about Tea Maven? (didn't like the look of Tea Madam)


----------



## crebel

Tea Goddess?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL ProfCrash works just fine especailly since the number of Tea Maves/Mistress/Goddesses/Gods/Masters has greatly increased. You all are easily my equal. It has been fun reading about the various adventures with tea that people are having. I have learned a ton from you.


----------



## bookfiend

Woke up extremely cranky this morning. Hit snooze twice.  Then my wonderful husband came into the room with a big cup of black tea.  Am I  the luckiest woman in the world or what


----------



## drenee

ahhh....how sweet.  
deb


----------



## BTackitt

I really made my poor Zarafina work hard yesterday, I must have brewed 10 pots or so... I use Dasani bottled water in mine, and for half of the pots, I just poured the (cooled) tea back into the bottles so I could have cool tea tomorrow at school. Mondays are my long days with classes from 9-4:30, and I hate paying $1 for a drink out of the vending machine, because they are usually out of water, and I have been really good about no soda for almost a year now.

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## Andra

We have the day off today and I'm just getting going with a morning cup of mandarin orange spice from the Keurig.  I have a Teavana wishlist more or less ready to go since I will be getting to visit an actual store later this week.  Other than taking cash and sticking to a budget, any tips for a first-time Teavana visit?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Ask the attendants for help but know that they do a really good job of pressuring you to buy more tea and tea related products. Remember that you get 10% off if you buy 1 pound total tea and not one pound of a particular tea. I know many folks who have bought a pound of one tea because they thought they had to in order to get the discount. You don't.

Taste the samples that they have. Have some room in your budget to buy something you were not expecting to, such as one of the sample teas. 

Prepare to be a little overwhelmed and want everything in the store. I love the cast iron tea posts that they have and stare longingly at them everytime I go in.


----------



## Dana

just a little bump to get this thread back on Page 1....  it was several posts down on Page 2!  *gasp*

I'm in the middle of reading the entire thread....  starting at Page 52 today....  making notes....  of course by the time I finish reading the thread, everything in my notes may have been discontinued!  LOL


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL I doubt it Dana there are many old favorites that are still available. Tea Gschwender has not discontinued too many teas. It is one of the reasons that I love them, they have waaaaayyyy to many teas to choose from. It is overwhelming and exhillerating at the same time.

Teavana does not discontinue all that many teas but the ones that they do discontinue seem to have been among some of the gangs favorites.

OK, so tell us more about your tea drinking habits? Whats your favorite? 

And we really do need someone with more skill then I to develop a tea enabler bar to put into signature lines.


----------



## Cora

I just had the Six Summits Oolong tea last night... Ohmygosh! The first cup I brewed was rather leafy tasting, but still good. The raspberries add a lovely flavor to the tea without tasting like a 'fruit' tea. The second and third cups were absolutely divine. One of the reviews for the tea specifically mentioned that the flavor got better with each steeping, and they were right! At first I wasn't sure if I'd want to keep this tea in my rotation, but after those additional cups I sure will. Even though the tea is $18 for 2oz, you get three or even four uses out of each serving of tea. 

I still need to try my three other new teas.


----------



## Dana

ProfCrash said:


> OK, so tell us more about your tea drinking habits? Whats your favorite?


I'm really new to this.... have never developed a favorite over the years except for a green tea a Chinese restaurant nearby used to serve... they switched over to regular old black tea and I've been disappointed ever since. I've never tried loose leaf tea, only bags. Flavor always seems weak to me and I can't get by without adding sweetener, which I hope to change.

That being said, yesterday I had the opportunity to try some tea bags that were pretty good. All were Bigelow...

I Love Lemon: rosehips, lemongrass, soy lecithin, lemon verbena, lemon peel, hibiscus, peppermint leaves and citric acid.

Orange and Spice: rosehips, spices, hibiscus, orange peel, roasted chicory, soy lecithin

and

Lemon Lift: black tea, soy lecithin and spice (much preferred the other lemon flavor)

I plan on making a trip to Teavana very soon to get set up with beginner supplies as soon as the road conditions improve. Had planned on going today, but tis, it wasn't meant to be. I've made a list of many recommended teas as I've made my way through the thread and can't wait to try the ones so many here love.

Crash, maybe I missed it, but do you have a closeup of your tea centerpiece? I got a glimpse of one in one picture, but would love to see a close up!  Also, did Teavana EVER send you some teas to try?

I finally finished reading all 79 pages... I think this should count toward my February 2010 Book Count Thread Totals! Anna Karenina has been severely neglected as I've read this thread! LOL


----------



## Dana

ProfCrash said:


> And we really do need someone with more skill then I to develop a tea enabler bar to put into signature lines.


We could make our own.... but one from Harvey would match all the others and be classier.... Here is my first try with a banner maker... it links back to this thread. I think I'll better go beg for one in the banner thread.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I never got a close up picture. I did not have a camera with me on my wedding day and lost track of that in the shuffle. All the pictures show more of the flowers floating on top and less of the tea blossoms. Kind of a bummer actually.

I think you will find that the loose leaf tea will taste stronger then the bagged tea. You will need to experiment with steeping times and the amount of tea placed in the infuser but it shouldn't be too long before you figure out what you like. I would guess that the green tea you had at the Chinese restaurant was either a Bancha or a Sencha, I am leaning towards the Bancha. Bancha tends to be more wildly available at tea stores then Sencha so it would make some sense that it would be the more commonly used in restaurants. It also tends to be less expensive.


----------



## Dana

I'm experimenting also with alternative sweeteners.  I'm on a pretty strict diet at the moment that allows no sugar (except for some fruit) and I'm also trying to avoid using Splenda or Sweet n Low.  I'm growing accustomed to the liquid Sweet Leaf Stevia and plan to try some of the Stevia packets now available in the sugar section to see if they've improved since the last time I've tried them.

If anyone has any suggestions for a great tasting Stevia or other no calorie sweetener, please let me know.

Someone mentioned in this thread growing their own Stevia plants and putting the leaves in with the tea to steep....  that sounded promising too.

I've read many times about using Honeybush Vanilla to add sweetness, so definitely plan to get some of that one....

WOW!  Just got a phone call...  someone has a meeting near the Teavana place and will drop me at Teavana while they're at their meeting!  Yee Haw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  See y'all later!


----------



## Dana

Oh my................... did anyone the license plate number of the semi that ran over my debit card?! The poor little thing is STILL smoking! LOL


----------



## Andra

Dana, I hope you got some good teas with your smoking debit card - LOL.
I have my wishlist ready and plan to hit Teavana later today.  I know that I want one of the clear mugs that the Perfect Tea Maker fits on because it's a pain to use it will a smaller mug that I can't see through...
I also have a variety of teas,  but am planning to be somewhat flexible on those.  I REALLY want to find something that I can mix with the Mate Vana so I'll drink it.  I keep hearing Honeybush Vanilla also so I'm going to try that.
Wish me luck!


----------



## Dana

Andra, I think I did..... got a lot of the favorites mentioned here and one or two that I don't remember being mentioned. 

Btw, before you go, go to http://www.teavana.com/join and fill out the info and you can print out a $10 gift certificate to take with you. I was gonna fill out the card in the store that was near the register, but then I saw the web address and just did it myself upon my return. My certificate is good for a month.

I have a very busy morning, so I don't have time to list all my goodies, but my very first cup was Strawberry Paraiso. It was pretty good, the fragrance was WONDERFUL, but I think I will add a little more to the tea maker next time. I used a Tbsp per 16 ounces. After I put a little artificial sweetener in it, I liked it much better, but hope to wean myself off sweeteners eventually. I just loved breathing in the scent of the tea as I sipped........ and it even scented the room! Very pleased!


----------



## Andra

Thanks Dana, I didn't think to look for coupons...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheheh The good news is that you should have enough tea to last you for a while. If you allow tea to replace soft drinks and coffee I think you will find that you save money in the long run. The initial start up costs (infusers and a ton of tea) can be pricey but it is worth it.

You should use 1 TBSP per 6 ounces. That is what is recommended by just about every tea maker out there. 

Try your tea without sweetner. I think if you use the right amount and steep it properly you will find that you don't need any sweetner. I know a bunch of folks on this thread started off using sweetner and are now sweetner free.


----------



## Andra

I don't know how you folks who live near tea stores manage to keep from going broke!
Today was my very first trip to Teavana and I am glad to report that I stayed within my budget (even though I had to leave some things in the store).
I just picked up stuff until I used up all my allowance.
I got 2 16-ounce glass mugs to go with my tea maker, one says "Make tea, not war." and the other says "Each cup of tea represents an imaginary journey."
Then I got 8 different teas, the first three in tins:
Tahitian Limeade (having a cup of this and it's yummy)
Arcadian Apple
Honeybusy Vanilla
Bangkok Lemongrass
Tarocco Ruby Orange
Tiramisu Treviso
Tranquil Dream
Sweet Fruit Garden

RESISTANCE IS FUTILE...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Welcome to the club. (grins)


----------



## BTackitt

DD is begging to go to some car show up in Dallas this weekend.. If I get dragged along, I am SO hitting Teavana.


----------



## Cammie

Andra said:


> We have the day off today and I'm just getting going with a morning cup of mandarin orange spice from the Keurig. I have a Teavana wishlist more or less ready to go since I will be getting to visit an actual store later this week. Other than taking cash and sticking to a budget, any tips for a first-time Teavana visit?


I just went to the Teavana store for the first time today. I got 3 Teavans Easy Tea Steepers (work, home and bf), three of the Perfectea Glass Tea Mugs, two timers, two scoops, a few tins and an assortment of teas. I forgot to buy the German Rock Sugar...I'll probably end up buying a couple of the 3 pound jars online with the free shipping since the store is some distance from me. I haven't searched yet online if the rock sugar can be purchased for less elsewhere.

I agree with sticking to a budget...I got a bit carried away. I would check the website clearance section...I saw a few teas there that are 50% off that I would buy online rather than the store. I thought the prices for ceramic/cast iron teapots and teapot sets were very high. I would consider checking local Asian grocery stores to compare prices.

The Tea Steeper is easy to use and has a removable, easy to wash filter. The hinged lid is seated so that it can stay open on it's own and the mouth of the steeper is wide enough to easily add water. It was fun watching the tea bloom in this very pretty steeper. The steeper does not lay completely flush on the glass mug but still works like a charm to dispense the tea into the mug.

We had fun making several cups of tea tonight...tried a number of different combinations. We used honey as a sweetner added directly to the steeper....yum.


----------



## Andra

I was surprised that the store was so small.  Just a counter with all those teas in big tins behind it and shleves along the walls with teapots and stuff.
Had some of the Tranquil Dream last night and I liked it too.  This morning it's Arcadian Apple and I am glad I purchased a larger amount of this one.  It's my favorite so far.
I did check the website and a few of the teas on my list that the store said were discontinued were still available there.  So I guess when I get a little allowance saved back up, I'll see if I can order some.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

And the collective grows...

I am starting the morning with Rooibos Chocolate. Yummy goodness

My Hubby got me a tea blossom set for Christmas that came with two tea tumblers. The tumblers did not have the infuser baskets. Teavana sent me replacements (and let me keep the old ones). I have used them a few times and think that they are pretty but not all that great. The website actually calls the basket a strainer and not an infuser so you are suppose to only pour tea made in a pot through the strainer. The strainer it was too small to use as an infuser for the amount of tea that you need for the tumbler. It is an 11 ounce tumbler and you can only get one scoop of tea in there. To make matters worse, the actual product calls the basket an infuser.

It is a bummer because I think they are pretty but not all that practicle.

http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Tea-Cups-Mugs/Travel-Tea-Cups/Harmony-Glass-Tea-Tumbler-with-Infuser.axd


----------



## Andra

ProfCrash said:


> And the collective grows...
> 
> I am starting the morning with Rooibos Chocolate. Yummy goodness
> 
> My Hubby got me a tea blossom set for Christmas that came with two tea tumblers. The tumblers did not have the infuser baskets. Teavana sent me replacements (and let me keep the old ones). I have used them a few times and think that they are pretty but not all that great. The website actually calls the basket a strainer and not an infuser so you are suppose to only pour tea made in a pot through the strainer. The strainer it was too small to use as an infuser for the amount of tea that you need for the tumbler. It is an 11 ounce tumbler and you can only get one scoop of tea in there. To make matters worse, the actual product calls the basket an infuser.
> 
> It is a bummer because I think they are pretty but not all that practicle.
> 
> http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Tea-Cups-Mugs/Travel-Tea-Cups/Harmony-Glass-Tea-Tumbler-with-Infuser.axd


I have the 16-ounce version of that travel mug. I just pour my tea into it once it's made becuause it does fit in the cup holder in the car and has a lid. I wasn't sure how to use the strainer thingy anyway since it seemed too small to hold much tea! It's really pretty though.
I'm up to Bangkok Lemongrass and it was good too. So far, I'm 4 for 4 from my trip yesterday.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I guess most people put the tea leaves in, add water, and add the strainer. So they leave the strainer in while drinking their tea. All that means to me is that people are going to end up with very strong, potentially bitter, tea. 

I use these types of mugs to make my tea and then drink it at meetings and the like. I have a larger mug that I use at the office on a daily basis. For the most part these will turn into juice cups for me at the office. I can't see using them for tea. But that is me.


----------



## Labrynth

Hoping to hit Teavana this weekend.  LOL I'm scared to go into the sore for fear what I might come home with!


----------



## Dana

ProfCrash said:


> heheheh The good news is that you should have enough tea to last you for a while. If you allow tea to replace soft drinks and coffee I think you will find that you save money in the long run. The initial start up costs (infusers and a ton of tea) can be pricey but it is worth it.
> 
> You should use 1 TBSP per 6 ounces. That is what is recommended by just about every tea maker out there.
> 
> Try your tea without sweetner. I think if you use the right amount and steep it properly you will find that you don't need any sweetner. I know a bunch of folks on this thread started off using sweetner and are now sweetner free.


Well, I don't keep soft drinks in the house and have diet drinks rarely... such as at the movies. My favorite drink with a meal out is sweetened iced tea. But I've cut those out since I've been trying to lose weight and have been drinking water with lemon instead. But I'm getting sick of plain water, so I'm really enjoying experimenting with tea.

I haven't read about using a Tbsp per 6ounces. The direction stickers on my Teavana tins have 1-1.5 tsp per serving.... so that's why I doubled it (maybe a tad more) for a 16oz pot. (The starter kit came with a tsp as well. The Zarafina machine comes with a 1.5 tsp scoop... and the instruction booklet recommends 2 scoops per 16 ounce pot. So I'm very confused on this point....

I just had 2 cups of the Tranquil tea... the first with artificial sweetener and the second without..... definitely prefer the sweetened, but I think at some point I will adapt without.........


----------



## BTackitt

in my Zarafina I use 1 scoop to a full pot, and can reinfuse (not adding more tea) at least once, sometimes twice, depending on the tea...

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

1 serving of tea is 6 ounces. That is not listed on most packages but that is what a serving of tea is. Think of the size of a tea cup. Not our traditionally used coffee mug or anything along those lines but the smaller tea cups sold at stores and used in most Chinese restaurants. Those are about 6 ounces. Tea Gscwender's tea packages suggest 1 heaping teaspoon per 8 ounces. Many websites I have read suggests one teaspoon per person and one for the pot, so a bit more then one teaspoon per person. Most Americans make their tea too weak because they assuming it is one tea bag per mug no matter the size of the mug. It is not. 

The Teavana and Tea Gschwender tea scoops are 1 teaspoon. The Zarafina is 1.5 teaspoon. So 1 teaspoon per 6 ounces is pretty close to the same as 1.5 teaspoon per 8 ounces, which is what Zarafina is recommending.

It will take some experimenting on your part to figure out how strong you like your tea. I like mine strong so I tend to use a bit more tea and let it steep a minute or so longer then recommended. Others like their tea a bit weaker and cut back on the amount of tea they steep. Experiment and figure out what you like. 

I can pretty much guarentee that you will find your tea really weak if you use 1 teaspoon for anything over 8 ounces.


----------



## Cammie

I was looking around for tins....found this company:

http://www.plymouthtea.com/jaststaiti.html

Is anyone familiar with this business or tried their products? The reviews I did find were good. Also noticed that they had this:

http://www.plymouthtea.com/japefigrnew2.html

and this in their clearance sections:

http://www.plymouthtea.com/pilochragr20.html

The tea seems to be quite the bargin but so hard to judge the quality of the tea from a website. I am thinking about being the Guinea pig and just purchasing some. Any advice?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

A one pound pack at that price is amazing. 2 ounces normally costs in the $20 range. The cynic in me thinks that this means that the quality is not all that great. I have had friends who have noticed how much I love Jasmine Pearls give me some that they had and loved that were awful. I never told them that the quailty was bad, I served them some of mine when they were at the house. They normally figured it out pretty quickly.

I could be totally wrong. Their other teas seem to be priced at what I would expect to find at Gschwender so it could very well be that they are trying to get rid of the extra pearls to make room for fresher stuff. I would say go for it but stick to a few teas that you know that you like. Then you can decide on how good the tea is based on comparing it to what you normally get.

Please report back!


----------



## Dana

Okay, this is REALLY getting confusing.... Here's my first post about how much tea to use per 16oz:


> my very first cup was Strawberry Paraiso. It was pretty good, the fragrance was WONDERFUL, but I think I will add a little more to the tea maker next time. *I used a Tbsp per 16 ounces.*


Here's Crash's reply:



ProfCrash said:


> *You should use 1 TBSP per 6 ounces.* That is what is recommended by just about every tea maker out there.


To which I replied:


Dana said:


> *I haven't read about using a Tbsp per 6ounces.* The direction stickers on my Teavana tins have 1-1.5 tsp per serving.... so that's why I doubled it (maybe a tad more) for a 16oz pot. (The starter kit came with a tsp as well. The Zarafina machine comes with a 1.5 tsp scoop... and the instruction booklet recommends 2 scoops per 16 ounce pot. So I'm very confused on this point...


To which Crash replied:


ProfCrash said:


> 1 serving of tea is 6 ounces. That is not listed on most packages but that is what a serving of tea is. Think of the size of a tea cup. Not our traditionally used coffee mug or anything along those lines but the smaller tea cups sold at stores and used in most Chinese restaurants. Those are about 6 ounces. Tea Gscwender's tea packages suggest *1 heaping teaspoon per 8 ounces.* Many websites I have read suggests one teaspoon per person and one for the pot, so a bit more then *one teaspoon per person*. Most Americans make their tea too weak because they assuming it is one tea bag per mug no matter the size of the mug. It is not.
> 
> The Teavana and Tea Gschwender tea scoops are 1 teaspoon. The Zarafina is 1.5 teaspoon. So *1 teaspoon per 6 ounces* is pretty close to the same as 1.5 teaspoon per 8 ounces, which is what Zarafina is recommending.
> 
> It will take some experimenting on your part to figure out how strong you like your tea. I like mine strong so I tend to use a bit more tea and let it steep a minute or so longer then recommended. Others like their tea a bit weaker and cut back on the amount of tea they steep. Experiment and figure out what you like.
> 
> I can pretty much guarentee that you will find your tea really weak if you use 1 teaspoon for anything over 8 ounces.


It looks like my first post was misread.... mistaking Tbsp (tablespoon) to mean tsp (teaspoon). Since I stated that I used a Tbsp of tea per 16 ounce pot... that would mean that there was more than one tsp per each 6 ounce serving, which falls into the guidelines you posted in your second reply, but not in your first reply where you stated that I should use 1 TBSP per 6 ounce serving.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Whoops typo on my part. And since 1 TBSP is the eqqivalent to 3 TSP, 1 TBSP per 16 ounce pot would be perfect. 

Sorry. My bad.


----------



## Crystalmes

I didn't read thru the entire thread.. but I was on a tea kick for awhile and used http://www.adagio.com/

I love strawberry teas!


----------



## Cammie

Back from Tuesday Morning.....with my Zarafina!!!


----------



## drenee

Crystalmes said:


> I didn't read thru the entire thread.. but I was on a tea kick for awhile and used http://www.adagio.com/
> 
> I love strawberry teas!


Welcome to the Tea Thread. Don't feel like you have to read the whole thread. We'll answer any questions you have.

I am almost out of My Morning Mate. I _might_ try to go to Teavana tomorrow and stock up for the rest of the winter. 
Which seems like winter is going to last forever. 
BTW, missed you all in the last week. Hope my computers don't die on me again so I don't have to be off line.
deb


----------



## BTackitt

Dh took me to a kitchen store today, I picked up 3 teas to try.. willl let ya know after I try them out.


----------



## drenee

I have found some great tea things at kitchen stores.  
Can't wait to hear.
deb


----------



## Cora

I tried the Youthberry tea last night. The tea itself smells really good, but something about the tea itself didn't impress me. I don't think I'm a fan of the more subtle flavors. Also, I didn't check the temperature of the water before making the tea, and it may have steeped a bit too long. Reading up on white teas, I hear they are very delicate in preparation and flavor. I figure I'll try it again later when I bother to try with a thermometer. For now I'll stick with the stronger, less fragile teas. The Six Summits Oolong has to be one of my favorite 'sitting at home and reading' teas since I can steep the leaves 3-4 times before needing new leaves. It also has a wonderful relaxing flavor.


----------



## drenee

I had a bad experience with a white tea also.  
I think it takes some patience to work with white teas.
deb


----------



## Andra

I'm back home and enjoying a hot cup of Tarocco Ruby Orange.  Yummy, but I think the Arcadian Apple is still my favorite.


----------



## Dana

Crash....  glad that's all cleared up!  

Cora: I had the exact opposite experience with Youthberry to report...  That was the first tea I've tried on my foray into Tea Land that I truly enjoyed even without sweetener.  I thought it had an excellent flavor all its own and didn't taste like a watered down version of another drink.  It left a wonderful aftertaste in my mouth as well.  When I bought mine in Teavana, the salesperson told me its her favorite and she drew a line through the recommended steeping time on my sticker and hand wrote 2-3 minutes.  I have only made mine in my Zarafina however...  used the white tea setting and medium strength.  I would like to try it again using my glass tea kettle and see if there's a difference, but I was very pleased with my results with Zarafina.  Also the apple pieces were yummy to eat after I was done with the tea!  LOL

This morning I had a cup of Azteca Fire and it was good....  infused it again, but added some Almond Biscotti and a little Sweet n Low and it was also very good.

Deb, I also got some of the My Morning Mate but haven't tried that one yet....  

I'm having so much fun experimenting with all these flavors without ruining my diet.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have had several people tell me that the best way to move into White Teas is to try and not drink black teas for 2 weeks, stick with green tea. Then it will be easier to taste the flavors in the white tea. The flavors are more subtle in a white tea and drinking black tea makes it difficult to taste the white tea.

So I was clothes shopping with some friends yesterday and found that there is a Teavana in this mall. A mall that is really easy to get to damnit. Either of my friends are tea drinkers. I had them try some of the various sample teas and they loved the white chai/samurai chai blend. Which means we are off to find infusers and proper tea cases. I am happily explaining away the differences and why one should never need a tea ball when one of the sales associates asks me if I want to apply for a job. 

Later when we are buying tea and I am giving some advice on amounts and flavors a second associate asks me if I want to apply for a job. 

By the time we left the store I had a discounted large cup of tea and three job offers. We all found it amusing.


----------



## Dana

ProfCrash said:


> By the time we left the store I had a discounted large cup of tea and three job offers. We all found it amusing.


Hmmm.... employee discount....... get to talk tea as much as you want.......... Might not be that bad of an idea!  Sounds like y'all had a GREAT time!

Had a great time at church today.... took my Kindle and also some of the Aztec Fire/Almond Biscotti blend in a travel mug... fielded lots of questions from people considering a Kindle.... and worship and class weren't bad either! LOL Pretty good day thus far... 40 oz of home brewed tea and a large glass of unsweetened iced tea at the restaurant. Have really bumped up my fluid consumption. Getting ready to go out again and will take another 16 ounces with me.


----------



## BTackitt

I went to http://teavana.com & http://www.tgtea.com/MyPages/Home.aspx looking for teabags that I could restock my tin for school with... teavana doesnt carry bags at all, and the TG tea site ones did not look appealing.. so it's back to http://www.lupiciausa.com for teabags, I really like the pyramid shape for allowing the teas to open up and allow flow-through. and since there's no way for me to deal with loose-leaf tea between classes, bags are the best way to go for me.

So. getting 2 English Caramel 
http://www.lupiciausa.com/product_p/13355500.htm
1 Jardin Sauvage
http://www.lupiciausa.com/product_p/13469203.htm
1 Cache-Cache 
http://www.lupiciausa.com/product_p/22291184.htm
1 White Christmas
http://www.lupiciausa.com/product_p/22291182.htm
1 Joyeux Noel
http://www.lupiciausa.com/product_p/22291118.htm

Along with some loose-leaf versions for home of course.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

If you are ever in a bind and you need tea bags quickly you should be able to find Mighty Leaf at your grocery store and Whole Foods. It makes a really nice cup of tea and uses the pyramid design. I am not taking anything away from Lupica, I would buy tea bags from them again, but if you look on a Saturday and need something for Monday, Mighty Leaf should work in a bind.


----------



## crebel

Over the weekend someone gave me a bag of Tazo Vanilla Rooibos (they bought it at Starbucks).  I am having it now and it is absolutely delicious.  Has anyone else had this and, if so, do you know of a looseleaf blend that is similar?  I wonder if it is like the Honeybush so many of you like.  BTW, the one Tazo bag was big enough to brew a 16 oz mug and was still good for a smaller rebrew.


----------



## Dana

crebel said:


> Over the weekend someone gave me a bag of Tazo Vanilla Rooibos (they bought it at Starbucks). I am having it now and it is absolutely delicious. Has anyone else had this and, if so, do you know of a looseleaf blend that is similar? I wonder if it is like the Honeybush so many of you like. BTW, the one Tazo bag was big enough to brew a 16 oz mug and was still good for a smaller rebrew.


Sounds good..... perhaps blending the Honeybush, which is an herbal tea, with a Rooiboss... not sure which one would be most like what you had...

I would really like to try those Lupicia caramel bags....... love love love caramel.....


----------



## palady

Just like you, I tried the Starbucks Tazo Vanilla Roobios tea.  I have only had once cup so far, and it is delicious.  A nice treat on a cold wintry day.


----------



## crebel

palady said:


> Just like you, I tried the Starbucks Tazo Vanilla Roobios tea. I have only had once cup so far, and it is delicious. A nice treat on a cold wintry day.


I am usually pretty good at flavor profiles, but I couldn't figure this one out so I looked it up. From the Starbucks Tazo site:

Ingredients: rooibos, licorice root, blackberry leaves, cinnamon, apple pieces, peach pieces, vanilla extract, chamomile flowers.

Even though a lot of fruit it listed, it is not overpowering and it slightly sweet without adding sweetners. I could go back to bagged tea regularly for this one - I think it would be great iced too.


----------



## BTackitt

ProfCrash said:


> If you are ever in a bind and you need tea bags quickly you should be able to find Mighty Leaf at your grocery store and Whole Foods. It makes a really nice cup of tea and uses the pyramid design. I am not taking anything away from Lupica, I would buy tea bags from them again, but if you look on a Saturday and need something for Monday, Mighty Leaf should work in a bind.


Sigh, if only there was a Whole Foods near me. I swear I live in BFE, the closest ANYTHING other than Wallyworld is over an hour away. Which is why I never let myself get so low I have nothing on hand.. I place orders usually while I have a good 2 weeks worth of goodies left, for ANYTHING I have to order over the 'net. I did just go to Specialtybottle.com and order some food grade tins with twistlug tops for my Teavana and kitchen store loose teas I have. 20 tins @ $0.94 each plus $14 shipping. still under $2 a tin total.


----------



## Dana

Crebel, I'm looking at my pack of Rooibos Sweet Amore....  it has Red Rooibos, apple, peach, pear, rose buds? (label smeared, ot positive it's "buds," almond, vanilla, and cinnamon bits....  kind of similar.


----------



## BTackitt

Dana said:


> I would really like to try those Lupicia caramel bags....... love love love caramel.....


Dana, I first tried them when I got my New Year's special order, and absolutely loved it! DH is a coffee drinker with a sweet tooth, and even he liked it without adding a sweetener. This will be my third re-order of the english caramel.

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## crebel

Dana said:


> Crebel, I'm looking at my pack of Rooibos Sweet Amore.... it has Red Rooibos, apple, peach, pear, rose buds? (label smeared, ot positive it's "buds," almond, vanilla, and cinnamon bits.... kind of similar.


Thanks, that does sound similar! Is the Sweet Amore at Teavana?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I know Tea Gschwender has a Rooibos Vanilla. I belive that Teavana has one as well.


----------



## brenwinter

I went to the health food store in my area on Saturday and they had several tins of Comfort and Joy tea in the bags.  I believe each tin was about $8.99 each for 50 tea bags.  Could have been a bit more or less, can't remember exactly.

If you'd like me to pick some up for you, just let me know.  I'd be happy to do so.

Brenda Winter
[email protected]


----------



## Dana

crebel said:


> Thanks, that does sound similar! Is the Sweet Amore at Teavana?


Yes, it's from Teavana.... so maybe you could try alone or blend it with the Honeybush Vanilla....


----------



## Cammie

I'm in Seattle this week for a conference.  I decided to check out two recommended tea shops.  The first one was the Vital Tea Leaf on 1st street.  My friend and I sat at the tea bar and sampled a variety of teas.  The ladies helping the customers were fairly knowledgeable.  They explained the various qualities of the teas and the mechanics of preparing the teas.  After trying a dozen or so teas, I purchased some Lichee Black tea, Blue People Ginseng-Oolong and Milk Oolong.  I was given about 3 ounces of Iron Goddess King tea as a gift....very cool.

The second place was the Seattle Best Tea Corporation on King street.  I can't say enough good things about this shop.  It's a small hole-in-the wall place on the outskirts of the International District.  What distinguishes this shop is the love, knowledge and passion the owner of the shop, Lydia, had for tea.  They only stock the best and they stock seasonally.  We arrived close to closing, but they stayed open for the next hour and half to teach us about tea and have us sample some really special teas.  There was so much to learn about the tea itself; how to consume, savor and enjoy the flavors and purity of tea; and the use and differences between the various types of teapots.  

I could not resist a couple of truly phenomenal teas.  I ended up purchasing some High Mountain Oolong Tea from Taiwan along with a small unglazed clay teapot that will be used exclusively to brew this tea.  I also bought the last bit of a very special 30 year old oolong tea. This tea is so wonderful...drinking it is akin to sipping a fine wine or brandy.  I left my contact information so Lydia can contact me when the spring and summer teas arrive.  If you are ever near Seattle, I would strongly encourage you to visit this wonderful shop for the friendly knowledgeable proprietor and the excellent quality Asian teas.

We decided to grab some dinner after our tea shop visits.  We went to a nearby Chinese restaurant that had very good food.  I have to say though, neither of us could tolerate drinking the very avearge tea that was served with the meal after sampling the teas at the Seattle Best Tea Corporation.


----------



## Dana

Cammie, Seattle Best Tea Corporation sounds like a tea lovers dream come true!  Here are more glowing reviews: http://www.yelp.com/biz/seattle-best-tea-corporation-seattle#hrid:jeRlLc0YL6YRVJcvwCA8Aw/src:search/query:tea%20shops Wish I could swing by there too...........


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Cammie that sounds like an amazing day. I am truly jealous.


----------



## drenee

Started a new medicine a couple days ago.  
In the directions, no tea or coffee one hour before or two hours after medication.  Errrrr!!!
So I'm brewing a pot of My Morning Mate and Honeybush Vanilla.  It's too dreary of day to 
not have a pot of tea.  
I hope I don't have to take this medicine for any length of time.
deb


----------



## crebel

drenee said:


> Started a new medicine a couple days ago.
> In the directions, no tea or coffee one hour before or two hours after medication. Errrrr!!!
> So I'm brewing a pot of My Morning Mate and Honeybush Vanilla. It's too dreary of day to
> not have a pot of tea.
> I hope I don't have to take this medicine for any length of time.
> deb


That is crummy Deb! Is it a medicine you are taking at home? More than once a day? I'm not trying to be nosy, just wondering if you can time it to bedtime so the 3-hour wait is while you are sleeping. I'm glad you don't have to give your tea up completely. Waiting for the comfort of tea on a dreary day when your treatment is already making you tired does not sound like fun. Hang in there. I hope a virtual hug (hug, hug, hug) will help.

Chris


----------



## drenee

It is a med I'm taking at home.  It's something they're trying in hopes I won't have to have IV treatments.  
I need to take it in the morning hours, which definitely conflicts with tea or coffee time.  I guess I could get
up a little bit earlier, take the med, shower, etc., and then have my tea a little bit later in the morning.  
Only once a day, thank goodness.  
deb


----------



## Dana

Deb, maybe ask the doc and pharmacist if caffeine free tea would be okay? I hope this treatment works so that you can avoid the IV treatments!

Was doing a little shopping over at the Teavana site and saw they have a special offer up:



> For a limited time, receive a 1 year subscription to Body + Soul magazine (valued at $9.95) with every order of $30 or more from Teavana.com!
> 
> Body + Soul magazine is dedicated to healthy living. From great recipes to fitness ideas and beauty tips, Body + Soul is a great choice for tea lovers. When you make a Teavana.com purchase of $30 or more, we will automatically start your one year subscription.
> 
> Details: Get a one-year (10 issue) subscription to Body + Soul magazine valued at $9.95 with any purchase of $30 or more from Teavana.com. Not valid in Teavana retail stores. Does not apply to past purchases. Subscription will be sent to the billing address on your order. If you have an existing Body + Soul subscription, it will be extended by 10 issues. Please allow 4-6 weeks for delivery of your first issue.
> 
> If you would like to decline this subscription and receive a refund for the $9.95 value, send your name and address along with your Teavana.com receipt within 30 days of your order to: Body + Soul Refund Offer, PO Box 60015, Tampa, FL 33660-0015.
> 
> Name:
> Address:
> City:
> State:
> Zip:


----------



## drenee

I have been receiving Body & Soul since last summer.  I have to say I really like it.  
Normally I don't take time to read magazines, but this one has some really interesting stories.
My GF suggested I talk to my doctor and see if I have to follow all of the med's directions exactly.  
We'll see.  I think I've decided to put the pill beside my bed and when I get up at 4 or 5a.m. for a 
bathroom run I can take the pill then.  Then by the time I get up I can have my tea and not have to 
worry.  
deb


----------



## bookfiend

drenee said:


> I have been receiving Body & Soul since last summer. I have to say I really like it.
> Normally I don't take time to read magazines, but this one has some really interesting stories.
> My GF suggested I talk to my doctor and see if I have to follow all of the med's directions exactly.
> We'll see. I think I've decided to put the pill beside my bed and when I get up at 4 or 5a.m. for a
> bathroom run I can take the pill then. Then by the time I get up I can have my tea and not have to
> worry.
> deb


That is what I was about to suggest. Take it way early. Then it wont mess up your routine too much. Good Luck


----------



## Dana

Deb, sounds like a plan!


----------



## bookfiend

BTackitt said:


> I did just go to Specialtybottle.com and order some food grade tins with twistlug tops for my Teavana and kitchen store loose teas I have. 20 tins @ $0.94 each plus $14 shipping. still under $2 a tin total.


I was looking at these tins. Please give us a review when you get them.


----------



## bookfiend

Wouldn't you know it, my first Teavana order came late wed. night, and I had to go out of town early thurs. morning.  So Im finally home and brewing my first loose tea.  Rooibos Chai, In my perfect tea maker, with my perfect tea timer.  So far so good, 1 TBS of tea 16oz water, push the red button (on the timer), what could go wrong?  It smells great, but way too hot yet.  I didn't even spill.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I would try 2 tsp per 16 ounces but that is me. tsp = teaspoon right?


----------



## BTackitt

BTackitt said:


> I did just go to Specialtybottle.com and order some food grade tins with twistlug tops for my Teavana and kitchen store loose teas I have. 20 tins @ $0.92 each plus $14 shipping. still under $2 a tin total.





bookfiend said:


> I was looking at these tins. Please give us a review when you get them.


http://www.specialtybottle.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=408
These are the ones I ordered. 8 oz tins. because some of the teas I just got I bought 1/4 lb as it was the smallest order I could make. I took a long look at the lid in all of the various the pictures before ordering.. I liked this version the best.


----------



## bookfiend

ProfCrash said:


> I would try 2 tsp per 16 ounces but that is me. tsp = teaspoon right?


It was a little strong, the second infusion was better, I will try 2 tsp. tomorrow. tsp.=teaspoons


----------



## Andra

I've noticed that a lot of the herbals from Teavana show 1.5 teaspoons per 8 ounces of water.  Sometimes I think that's too strong and sometimes it's just right.  I guess it depends on my mood and particular tea.
Deb, sounds like you have a plan for your meds - hang in there.
I am still liking my Arcadian Apple the best followed by Bangkok Lemongrass.  The Tahitian Limeade is very good iced - go figure, it snowed here yesterday (very rare occurrence) and I had iced tea.
I need to order a few things from Teavana anyway since I want to try the Raspberry Sangria that is no longer in the stores.  I might give the magazine a try.


----------



## Dana

Yes, I picked up a couple of the clearance teas in my order yesterday too....  but I forgot to grab the Sangria....    Picked up a few more tins.  They were cheaper online than in the store.


----------



## drenee

I took my pill with a full glass of water as soon as I got up this morning.  
By the time I got ready to leave it was okay to have a cup of tea to go.  
Worked out perfect.  Pill is out of the way for the day and I got my tea.

I'm leaving for my Teavana store in just a few minutes.  I'm completely out
of the tea I can drink, and another snow storm is heading our direction.  
I hate fighting the Pittsburgh traffic, but it will be worth it. 

deb


----------



## BTackitt

Going through and organizing my tea cabinet today, I realized I had 2 teas that kept getting moved to the back, because I like the smell of them, but the taste? ICK. I pulled them out, and moved them to my


Spoiler



"craftcrap"


 area, to make into hotpad/coaster things.. so I can smell them without tasting them.


----------



## drenee

Back from Teavana.  I'm ready for snow and chilly weather.  
The clerk told me there are new blends coming out soon.  
deb


----------



## bookfiend

I have been looking at these at amazon to seal the foil bags that hold my teabag in their box. (did that make sense?) it says you can cut them to sizeWhat do you guys think? or do you use something better?

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## Dana

Deb, glad to hear that the pill situation is all settled and that you had time to make a Teavana run....  did they give you any clue about what the new stuff would be?  Inquiring minds want to know.    

Bookfiend, that would probably work well for securing the foil package the bags come in....  or you could put them in a tin....  The foil pack will probably take up less space and you will be able to see the label which would be a plus with the clips over the tins.


----------



## drenee

One of the blends is Apple Pomagranite and I think a strawberry.  
The other blend I can't remember.  
He did say they should be announced soon.  
deb


----------



## Dana

Deb, that sounds good....  I did a blend of Youthberry and Strawberry Paraiso today was pleased.  

I'm only getting one good brew from the white teas...  Even so, I think white teas are gonna be my favorite...  so far Youthberry is my most loved tea and I can enjoy it even without any sweetener.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Not a surprise that you are getting only one brew out of the white teas. They are the most felicate of teas. Ibelievethey require a really short steeping time and the lowest temperature of the teas. I am glad you are enjoying the white teas. I still have not acquired the taste for them. I drink way too many black teas I think.


----------



## Dana

Yeah, but I was hoping..............  Youthberry is more expensive than many of the other varieties of tea I purchased and I was hoping to stretch it a bit.


----------



## drenee

Dana, I know what you mean.  I spent 56.00 on tea only yesterday.  I would be very upset if I could not get more than one pot each time.  
Have you tried adding half of the required amount of tea to the second brewing?  I do that once in a while to get a little more flavor out of a second pot.
deb


----------



## Dana

Deb, that is a great idea...  Yesterday I stretched it by adding another white tea, Strawberry Paraiso, which was good, but I really do enjoy the Youthberry on its own.  That was a beautiful color......  

But yes, the next time I brew Youthberry, I'll try adding a little more and stretching that second brewing.  Great idea.


----------



## Andra

Heaven help me, I placed another Teavana order yesterday.  I wanted to try the two teas that the store didn't have before they disappear entirely...
so I am expecting some Eastern Chamomile, Raspberry Sangria, Peppermint and some more Bangkok Lemongrass and Arcadian Apple (my favorite so far).  I also got another tea maker thingy so I can leave one at the office.


----------



## crebel

Hooray, I am heading to the "big city" for the weekend so I will be able to stop at the tea store to restock and also at a Starbucks to get some of the vanilla rooibos I was raving about earlier.  Last time my store was out of the Absolute Almond which is one of my favorites.  When I walked in, Lisa, the salesperson, said "Oh no, we don't have any Absolute Almond but I'll get a big bag of Cream Assam ready for you."  It is fun to be recognized and known for your tea-drinking habits when you walk in the door!

Andra, good idea about another "tea-maker thingy" - I have one at home, my sisters, and even at my friend's house in Virginia (I am in Iowa) so I don't have to worry if I forget to bring at least an infuser with me.

Dana, Deb's solution of adding half again to rebrew white teas works great.  Have you tried it yet?

Chris


----------



## BTackitt

talking to my mom today on the phone, I realized I had drunk 16 cups of tea on Thursday.............


----------



## drenee

Holy cow, 16 cups? I'd still be


Spoiler



peeing


.
deb


----------



## BTackitt

That's pretty much what my mom said. I didn't even realize it until I was talking to her... seemed like a pretty normal day for me...but I always drink 10-12 cups a day..


----------



## MamaProfCrash

How big a cup? I go through about 6-8 16 ounce cups a day during the work week.


----------



## BTackitt

Yep Prof.. about the same as me.. when I say a cup, I mean 8oz, 16 is a pint.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheheh You are more precise then I. I think of a cup as the vessel I am drinking from regardless of size.


----------



## BTackitt

I also start out my day with an 11.5 oz can of low-sodium V8. 
Oh and I drink out of a 16oz cup at home, and a 20 oz travel mug while at school... which technically means I drink 8-12oz more per school day than I counted... depending on how often I refill the travel mug.

DH and I were discussing this thread this morning over breakfast, and he said "you realize you drink about a gallon of tea every day?" I said yes, but I don't drink soda, or milk (can't stand it unless I have vanilla wafers) or anything else.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

And tea is good for you. It has anti-oxidants and fluoride in it. If you don't put any sugar in it, it has no calories. And it helps keep you hydrated. Sounds like a great beverage to drink a lot of.


----------



## loca

I drink about 6-7 cups of good black tea everyday.  Been doing it since I was a teenager.  Coffee has always been a second fiddle


----------



## MamaProfCrash

loca: What is your favorite tea?


----------



## BTackitt

I have been trying out the new teas I got at the kitchen store, Cherry Vanilla I liked very much. Cinnamon orange, REALLY strong cinnamon smell and taste, not so much on the orange... tastes good to me though. Khan's Delight I like very much.. it's a good thing I liked them all, since the smallest amount I could buy was 1/4# and no taste test first...


----------



## Emily King

Trying a new blend this morning... 50/50 Toasted Nut Brulee and Pistachio Apple (whatever its called - discontinued from Teavana). Pretty tasty!


----------



## patinagle

ProfCrash said:


> And tea is good for you. It has anti-oxidants and fluoride in it. If you don't put any sugar in it, it has no calories. And it helps keep you hydrated. Sounds like a great beverage to drink a lot of.


Actually, tea is a diuretic, so it's not the best thing to drink if hydration is an issue.


----------



## drenee

patinagle said:


> Actually, tea is a diuretic, so it's not the best thing to drink if hydration is an issue.


I did not know this and found it interesting, so I looked it up. Here's one article I found that claims green tea is a good diuretic, but it said nothing about other types of tea.

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-are-some-natural-diuretics.htm
deb


----------



## drenee

patinagle said:


> Actually, tea is a diuretic, so it's not the best thing to drink if hydration is an issue.


I did not know this and found it interesting, so I looked it up. Here's one article I found that claims green tea is a good diuretic, but it said nothing about other types of tea.

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-are-some-natural-diuretics.htm
deb


----------



## crebel

I made it to my tea store Saturday morning. Nothing new there, but I did buy a pound of Cream Assam this time in a gorgeous embossed tin like they use at the store. I don't have to worry about running out of it anytime soon. I restocked on Earl Grey Supreme too, but still no Absolute Almond (probably not until April). I was also able to stop at a Starbucks and get 30 bags of the Vanilla Rooibos - these are regular size tea bags and not the pot-sized bag given to me in Virginia. Guess I am set for a little while.

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## patinagle

Black tea is also a diuretic, as is coffee.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Strange, my Dr. told me that drinking tea was fine for hydration purposes. I know I have read that Oolongs are considered good for dieting because they are diuretics (hence the foot tea being a diet tea). My Doctor told me that was silly and don't worry about it.


----------



## patinagle

It's the caffeine that is a diuretic.  Tea has less than coffee, which may be why your doctor said not to worry about it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yup. And I drink mainly Red Teas, no caffeine.


----------



## drenee

I drink the non-caffeine teas also, mostly Rooibus.
And in 9 more days I'll be drinking any tea I want.  Woo hoo.
deb


----------



## corkyb

Yeah, Deb, no more chemo.  You seem to have held up remarkable well.  I hope that is true and that the treatment puts you in remission.
Paula ny


----------



## drenee

Thank you.  This has been pretty easy.  I've been very tired the last few days, spending most of my day napping or just laying down.  And my skin is burning and blistered.  It's starting to get on my nerves, but not something to really complain about.  
deb


----------



## BTackitt

BTackitt said:


> http://www.specialtybottle.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=408
> These are the ones I ordered. 8 oz tins. because some of the teas I just got I bought 1/4 lb as it was the smallest order I could make. I took a long look at the lid in all of the various the pictures before ordering.. I liked this version the best.


Well, they came in yesterday, and I filled 16 of the 20 I ordered. I am GLAD I bought 8 oz size, because a 2oz bag from Teavana pretty much filled them. those 1/4# bags I got from the kitchen store took 2 tins each. I have to say, I LIKE these tins. I have no doubt they are waterproof, inside of the lid is a gasket that helps them seal tight. They are just a hair difficult to line up and twist closed, but it only takes a second to get the hang of it. if I ever need more tins, this is where I will be getting them from.


----------



## Andra

I finally tried a mix of the Honeybush Vanilla with the Mate Vana and it's drinkable.  I still don't care for the taste (maybe too much coffee-flavored), but I'll drink it.
My new Teavana order has shipped and should be here Thursday.


----------



## Cammie

BTackitt said:


> Well, they came in yesterday, and I filled 16 of the 20 I ordered. I am GLAD I bought 8 oz size, because a 2oz bag from Teavana pretty much filled them. those 1/4# bags I got from the kitchen store took 2 tins each. I have to say, I LIKE these tins. I have no doubt they are waterproof, inside of the lid is a gasket that helps them seal tight. They are just a hair difficult to line up and twist closed, but it only takes a second to get the hang of it. if I ever need more tins, this is where I will be getting them from.


Ty for the review. I need more tins...I went ahead and ordered these:

http://www.specialtybottle.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=411

They have the same lid...hoping they hold 4 ounces.


----------



## bookfiend

BTackitt said:


> Well, they came in yesterday, and I filled 16 of the 20 I ordered. I am GLAD I bought 8 oz size, because a 2oz bag from Teavana pretty much filled them. those 1/4# bags I got from the kitchen store took 2 tins each. I have to say, I LIKE these tins. I have no doubt they are waterproof, inside of the lid is a gasket that helps them seal tight. They are just a hair difficult to line up and twist closed, but it only takes a second to get the hang of it. if I ever need more tins, this is where I will be getting them from.


Thank you so much for the review of your tins, BTackitt. I've been wondering. Also these are by far the least expensive tins I've seen on the internet. Also they are not ugly!! Good to know about how much actually fits in the tins, they seemed kind of small for 8 oz of tea, I almost ordered the smaller ones, Im glad I waited for your review. Thanks again!


----------



## Andra

I know I must have heard Adagio Teas from this thread somewhere.  I was poking around their site the other day and then backed out before making a purchase and I got an email from them:
"We see you attempted to place an order of tea with us recently, but did not complete the transaction. Hopefully, this complimentary $5 gift certificate will encourage you to reconsider."
Anyone have any favorites from these folks?


----------



## drenee

Andra said:


> I finally tried a mix of the Honeybush Vanilla with the Mate Vana and it's drinkable. I still don't care for the taste (maybe too much coffee-flavored), but I'll drink it.
> My new Teavana order has shipped and should be here Thursday.


The salesperson at Teavana suggested adding a bit of milk to the Mate teas. Perhaps you could try that.
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have never ordered anything from Adagio tea. Maybe try ordering a type of tea that you know you like from Teavana and comparing the two.


----------



## BTackitt

My teabag order from Lupicia is supposed to arrive Saturday, I wish it would magically appear today, I am almost out of teabags, and they are what I use during school....


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Do you have enough to get through the rest of the week?


----------



## BTackitt

I have 3 bags left.. should last tomorrow hehe... especially if I Zarafina brew my togo cup full before I go.


----------



## Andra

I placed an order with Adagio Teas today.  When I completed the order, it offered to let me send a $5 certificate to anyone I wanted.  So if you'd like to try them and want a $5 coupon, pm me your email address and I'll do it.  

Full disclaimer here:  They apparently have a "purchase credit" thing where you gets points for each dollar that you spend.  Once you get to $100, you get a gift certificate (amount not specified).  If I send you a coupon and you use it, I get 10 points.


----------



## Addie

Okay, so I made a trip to the mall today and just had to stop by Teavana. And of course spent a small fortune. 
I bought a refill of Peach Momotaro. I bought for the first time Monkey-Picked Oolong, Earl Grey White and Black Dragon Pearls. 
I'm drinking the Earl Grey White right now and really like it. It's exactly as it sounds: nice and light. I'm finding I don't feel the need to add any honey like I do with regular Earl Grey.
I was going to buy the Earl Grey Creme, but when I got a smell of it, I thought the creme part of it might be overpowering the Earl Grey. Anyone out there love Earl Grey and also love Earl Grey Creme? If so, I might pick some up next time.
I'm looking forward to trying the other two I bought today. Then I think I might try and do some tea mixing. I'm thinking Black Dragon Pearls and maybe my cranberry or raspberry or cherry teas.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I prefer the Earl Grey Cream to regular Earl Grey. You still have the Earl Grey flavor but the bergamot is a bit more under control. It is one of my favorite Teavana teas.

Let us know whatyou think of the Black Dragon Pearls. I have never had those.


----------



## Addie

ProfCrash said:


> I prefer the Earl Grey Cream to regular Earl Grey. You still have the Earl Grey flavor but the bergamot is a bit more under control. It is one of my favorite Teavana teas.
> 
> Let us know whatyou think of the Black Dragon Pearls. I have never had those.


Thank you for letting me know about the Earl Grey Creme! Even though I love smelling the teas, I find it extremely difficult to know if I will actually like the taste. I'm adding it to my "definite buy" list for my next Teavana trip.

Will do! I'll probably give that one a try tomorrow.
I still have so many other teas I want to buy and try, too! I'm taking up all the pantry room with my tea tins and K-cups! Who needs food, right?


----------



## BTackitt

Brewing a pot of Teavana's Rooibos Lemon Twist to take to class this morning.. which really means, I will drink it on the 45 minute drive to school, and then use one of my remaining teabags from Lupicia .. Think I have a Jardin Sauvage left...


----------



## Andra

Prof, that's interesting about the Earl Grey Creme.  I have some but haven't tried it (came as part of a set) since I really don't care for Earl Grey.  I'll have to try it at least once.
Right now I'm having Raspberry Sangria.  Wow!  I really like this one, even without sugar.  I'll have to get some more ordered soon.  The next cup I make I'm going to add a little Tahitian Limeade to it.  I think that will be even better.


----------



## Dana

That Raspberry Sangria sounds right up my alley....  The next time I place an order, I need to get some.  

I'm having a mix or Haute Chocolate, Toasted Nut Brulee, and Honeybush Vanilla....

I've got my routine down now...  straight from the Zarafina into my insulate travel mug.  The Zarafina teapot just doesn't keep it warm any time at all.......  

I think I will cave and get a cast iron teapot the next time I go to Teavana...


----------



## corkyb

I'm thinking of a cast iron teapot myself. but then the dilemma is how do I assure the correct tea temperature? I'd have to make it in my zarafina and pour it in the cast iron teapot? Or buy an expensive zojurushi? My, this is getting to be an expensive habit. Plus I probably would have already had the cast iron, but I could not make up my mind on which one I wanted nor which size I wanted. I have looked extensively twice in teavana (they must love me in there as I strongly suspect they are on commission).
Paula ny

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheheh. I asked for and recieved my cast iron tea pot and warmer for Christmas this year.

http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Teapots-Teapot-Sets/Cast-Iron-Teapots/Imperial-Dragon-Cast-Iron-Teapot.axd

This is what I got. Its pretty...


----------



## loca

ProfCrash said:


> heheheh. I asked for and recieved my cast iron tea pot and warmer for Christmas this year.
> 
> http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Teapots-Teapot-Sets/Cast-Iron-Teapots/Imperial-Dragon-Cast-Iron-Teapot.axd
> 
> This is what I got. Its pretty...


Beatiful Prof.


----------



## Andra

When I use my Zarafina, I fill the pot with hot tap water for a few minutes before I get started.  It seems to help a little, but if I want it to stay hot, it goes right into my thermos.

I was right, the combination of the Raspberry Sangria and the Tahitian Limeade is incredibly tasty.  I had half of the cup hot and poured the rest over ice and it was yummy that way too.  Definitely going on the reorder list.


----------



## Dana

Corky, I would pour my tea from the Zarafina, or whatever I brewed it in, into the cast iron kettle to be kept warm....



ProfCrash said:


> heheheh. I asked for and recieved my cast iron tea pot and warmer for Christmas this year.
> 
> http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Teapots-Teapot-Sets/Cast-Iron-Teapots/Imperial-Dragon-Cast-Iron-Teapot.axd
> 
> This is what I got. Its pretty...


Ooh la lah!!! VERY pretty!


----------



## drenee

Prof, I love your teapot.  It's beautiful.  
I can't seem to find mine of the site anymore.  Guess they quit selling it.
I would suggest getting a teapot warmer.  I used my pot without a warmer for several months and it was okay,
but over the winter the warmer has been very nice.  
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I use the candle that is one size larger then the tea light candle inmine. I find that the tea lights don't work very well. But that is me.


----------



## drenee

Where do you get those, Prof?  I'm liking the tea lights, but I would love to try something a bit bigger.
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I buy them at Target. They are in the same area as the tea lights. I make sure that I put down a pice of tin foil before lighting the candle.


----------



## drenee

Awesome idea.  Thank you.
deb


----------



## corkyb

deb,
what is the name of your teapot?
Paula


----------



## corkyb

Do you use votives?  Do they fit in the warmer?
Paula


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yup votives. They fit just fine


----------



## Addie

Okay, so I've been drinking the Black Dragon Pearls. It's not bad, but I definitely prefer Earl Grey. It is a very smooth black tea. It doesn't scream out a need for honey. It's very malty. I think the malty flavour is what throws me off a bit. If anyone likes that type of flavour with their tea, then it's a definite get. I doubt I'll buy this again. However, I'm interested to see how it blends with some of my fruit teas. Many of the fruit teas I have I think have almost too much fruit taste to them. I definitely think mixing them with the pearls will help bring them down a bit.


----------



## bookfiend

corkyb said:


> I'm thinking of a cast iron teapot myself. but then the dilemma is how do I assure the correct tea temperature? I'd have to make it in my zarafina and pour it in the cast iron teapot? Or buy an expensive zojurushi? My, this is getting to be an expensive habit. Plus I probably would have already had the cast iron, but I could not make up my mind on which one I wanted nor which size I wanted. I have looked extensively twice in teavana (they must love me in there as I strongly suspect they are on commission).
> Paula ny
> 
> Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking at variable temp kettles lately. I bought an "expensive Zojurushi", and found it just wasnt what I wanted, so sent it back. There seem to be a few of these variable temp on the market, this is the first I noticed, and haven't had time to research further. I will be looking into more of these, but will probably buy something similar. What do you think?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The lowest tech solution is using a thermometer and testing the water temperature. Otherwise, I think you have to get a water dispenser that is set to specific temperatures.


----------



## drenee

corkyb said:


> deb,
> what is the name of your teapot?
> Paula


I believe it was called Hobnail. It looks kind of like the one on Teavana's site called Nailhead. 
Mine is a very nice green. And I also got 2 cups and saucers with dragonflys in the same green.
deb


----------



## Andra

Having some Sweet Fruit Garden today and I really like this one too!  It's just enough sweetness from the fruit that I don't have to add sugar.  
I've at least argued the case that now that I know what kind of tea I like, I should be able to get it from the grocery budget instead of just my allowance, so the next Teavana order will come from a different pot of money.  That's a good thing too, because I am almost at the "buy 5lbs, get 20% off" point.
heh, heh, heh


----------



## BTackitt

OH my teas came... WOOOT I have teabags again.. DH just rolled his eyes rofl... as he asked DD to hook up Diddy Kong Racing for him.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Andra said:


> Having some Sweet Fruit Garden today and I really like this one too! It's just enough sweetness from the fruit that I don't have to add sugar.
> I've at least argued the case that now that I know what kind of tea I like, I should be able to get it from the grocery budget instead of just my allowance, so the next Teavana order will come from a different pot of money. That's a good thing too, because I am almost at the "buy 5lbs, get 20% off" point.
> heh, heh, heh


LOL that is awesome


----------



## corkyb

WHERE is it buy five lbs get 20 percent off?
Paula ny


----------



## corkyb

Went tea shopping today, oh my!
I was looking at hot water heaters that are temperature specifice.  Here is what it is down to.  Teavana has the Zo for $149 and my local kitchen store has an electric pot that heats to whatever temp. you set it and holds the temp.  It sits on a round disk and looks like a coffee pot, made of stainless I think.  It's $99 and I can get 15 or 20 percent off.  Anybody have any opinions on which works better?

Also today I spent a fortune in teavana.  I bought the red elephant cast iron teapot and three black pine needle cast iron cups.  Also bought the large covered warmer, a new teaspoon, and three kinds of tea.  Some orange something or other which I think is new.  Some new white pearls tea, and youthberry.  My only reservation about the teapot is, well, the cost, for one, and two, it's a 40 oz teapot.  I really love the red color and the elephants, although I don't want people thinking I am a republican, LOL>  But I'm afraid the teapot will be too large for just myself.  Any opinions on the size of the teapot?  I can return it in 30 days but  it has to be unused.  Don't know if I can even hold off tonight.

Paula ny


----------



## corkyb

What is your favorite cast iron teapot from teavana, what is the pattern, size and color that you would buy?
I just bought the red elephant which is a large flat one.  It's very attractive to me, but for the size of it.  It holds 40 oz.  
Paula ny


----------



## Cammie

corkyb said:


> What is your favorite cast iron teapot from teavana, what is the pattern, size and color that you would buy?
> I just bought the red elephant which is a large flat one. It's very attractive to me, but for the size of it. It holds 40 oz.
> Paula ny


I think all the cast iron teapots are lovely at Teavana. I was at Teavana's yesterday and looked at them all. I am partial to the Tatara ones designed by Hisanori Masuda. I like their sleek modern look. I honestly am not sure about the size I would want or even if I would find myself using the teapot with any frequency. So, I bought a pound of different varieties of teas and came home cast iron teapotless.

I decided to buy this one:

http://www.amazon.com/BonJour-Stainless-Infuser-Matching-Climbing/dp/B0010AREM6/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&tag=kbpst-20&qid=1267923369&sr=8-9

The price is low enough to qualify for an "introductory" cast iron teapot and will help me decide if this is something I would regularly use and like.


----------



## Andra

corkyb said:


> WHERE is it buy five lbs get 20 percent off?
> Paula ny


At Teavana if you buy 1 lb, you get 10% off. If you buy 2lb, you get 15% off. And if you buy 5 lb, it's 20%. But it's just on the tea itself, not other stuff.


----------



## drenee

http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Tea-Cups-Mugs/Cast-Iron-Tea-Cups/Hobnail-Cast-Iron-Tea-Cup.axd/

My teapot is the hobnail like this teacup. 
But I got my teacups in the dragonfly design. http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Tea-Cups-Mugs/Cast-Iron-Tea-Cups/Dragonfly-Cast-Iron-Tea-Cup.axd?cm_sp=Recos-_-ProductPage-_-XCI KO CU HO&cm_vc=pdpz1

I love my teapot. If I have tea I'm not going to drink I put the tea in a container in the frig and use it for iced tea later. 
deb

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## BTackitt

Well, if you go to the Teavana website, and do a search for Hobnail, the teapot WILL show up, but you cannot look at it, until you add it to your cart, then from your shopping cart, you can click the link and get to actually look at it, theres a black version and a purple one. and it IS still available, for over $70.


----------



## drenee

Thank you.  I was wanting to know the size.  It's 28 oz.  
deb


----------



## corkyb

That's the size that I think I need.  I was doing some reading and it said the larger pots don't keep the tea as hot, especially if you don't fill it up.  It is just me and I don't have company all that often, so as much as I love the red elephant, I think I am going to have to lug it all back.  That bag was heavy.  This habit has gotten quite expensive.  I really want a cast iron pot though as it is my best bet for keeping it warm.  I love the monkey one, very whimsical, but it only comes in green and not sure I want green.  There is a pretty purple one with bumps on it that signify the mountains and stars I think.  I may look at that one again.  Oh decisions, decisions.  I Have such a hard time with decisions.  Under the reviews there is a pretty pink cherry blossom on red tray or coasters with hand glass with pink swirls in it.  It is gorgeous.  But I think it is big also.
Paula ny


----------



## drenee

Paula, do you have a link to the teapot you're describing?
deb


----------



## corkyb

Cherry blossom pink set but it's too big I think. gorgeous though: http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Teapots-Teapot-Sets/Cast-Iron-Teapots/Cherry-Natura-Cast-Iron-Teapot.axd?cm_sp=Recos-_-ProductPage-_-XCI%20KO%20HB&cm_vc=pdpz1#reviews

Vine: http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Teapots-Teapot-Sets/Cast-Iron-Teapots/Vine-Cast-Iron-Teapot.axd?cm_sp=Recos-_-ProductPage-_-XCI%20KO%20HB&cm_vc=pdpz1

Purple mountainS: http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Teapots-Teapot-Sets/Cast-Iron-Teapots/Stars-and-Mountain-Purple-Cast-Iron-Teapot.axd?cm_sp=Recos-_-ProductPage-_-XCI%20KO%20HB&cm_vc=pdpz1

Monkey green: http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Teapots-Teapot-Sets/Cast-Iron-Teapots/Year-of-the-Monkey-Green-Cast-Iron-Teapot.axd

I went and looked at your hobnail also and it is very pretty. And, last, here is the elephant one that I think is going back:

http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Teapots-Teapot-Sets/Cast-Iron-Teapots/Elephant-Cast-Iron-Teapot.axd?cm_sp=Recos-_-ProductPage-_-XCI%20JC%20PO%20MO&cm_vc=pdpz1


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It has been a while since I apologized to everyone for starting this topic.

Paula, I like the purple mountains but purple is my favorite color but that pot design does nothing for me. I see in one of the reviews that there is a 19 ounce version of the cherry blossom tea pot. Go with your gut. And then give yourself the gift of a new tea pot once a year. I am planning on asking for another one for my birthday.


----------



## BTackitt

Sigh, My tea doesn't last long enough to worry about keeping it hot. I brew it, I drink it. :/


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL.

I use my cast iron tea pot at home when I am working on the computer. The warmer and the cast iron combined allows me to make a pot of tea with 5 cups and drink it over a 2-3 hour period. It is great.


----------



## drenee

Prof, don't apologize.  You introduced me to a world I did not know existed and I absolutely love.  
When I make tea in my teapot it makes the day feel special.

A new teapot a year, hmmmm.  That's not a bad idea.  I love the pink teapot Paula linked to.  35 ozs. is not too big for a cold winter day.

deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I figure that this topic has cost just about everybody a few hundred dollars, probably more. But it is fun. Tea pots and teas, a great place to spend money.


----------



## Addie

drenee said:


> Prof, don't apologize. You introduced me to a world I did not know existed and I absolutely love.
> When I make tea in my teapot it makes the day feel special.
> 
> deb


I absolutely agree! I'm so happy I came across this thread and joined the loose-leaf tea world. It's been so much fun. Oh, I just tried the Monkey-Picked Oolong, and it is so good! I don't add any honey to it, and it is just perfect. Although, it better be at $25/2oz.
Has anyone here tried Teavana's Silver Needle White Tea http://www.teavana.com/The-Teas/White-Teas/Silver-Needle-White-Tea.axd or their Silver Yin Zhen Pearls White Tea http://www.teavana.com/The-Teas/White-Teas/Silver-Yin-Zhen-Pearls-White-Tea.axd?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have not tried those.

I like the Monkey Picked Oolong but the really good Oolongs are available at Tea Gschwender. That could be because I have not liked the infused Oolongs as I do the pure Oolongs but I have strongly prefered the Oolongs from TG. 

Formosa Ming Xiang is my favorite but I also like Sumatra Oolong Barisan a lot. Bossa Nova is amazing.


----------



## Addie

I've already got a list for all the teas I want to get from TG.  Thanks for the recommendations! I'm adding them to the list!

Edited to add:
I was looking at TG, and I can't seem to find Earl Grey 69 anymore. Did they get rid of it?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I don't see it there. That sucks, it was one of my favorite Earl Greys. Bummer


----------



## BTackitt

I jsut realized.. I was so sexcited about getting my teabags for school...... I did not order any tea for here at home. Not that I am at ALLL in danger of running out in say the next YEAR... but still..


----------



## crebel

BTackitt said:


> I jsut realized.. I was so sexcited  about getting my teabags for school...... I did not order any tea for here at home. Not that I am at ALLL in danger of running out in say the next YEAR... but still..


Wow! Those must be some really great tea bags  - your Monday morning typo started my day with a smile!

Chris


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheheheh I was going to ask what type of tea that she got.


----------



## Cammie

Mind you, I'm not trying to encourage anyone in any way to spend more money . But, TeaGschwendner appears to have a clearance sale going on related to their cast iron teapots. You buy 250 grams of tea and can then purchase one of the cast iron teapots at 50% off. Although the selection is more limited, it seems like a pretty good deal:

http://shop.tgtea.com/store/

For a larger teapot, I like this one in both the blue and the black colors:

http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/1012/Large-%22Tsuki%22-Black-Japanese-/

Not that I ordered or anything,  but please note, the second symbol in the coupon code is an "I" not a "1." I'm looking forward to trying the Bossa Nova ProfCrash!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

ohhhh I really like these two

http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/996/Medium-%22Arare%22-Japanese-Teapot/

http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/999/Medium-%22Senbiki%22-Japanese-Teap/

I need to order replacements from TG any way....


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Cammie said:


> Mind you, I'm not trying to encourage anyone in any way to spend more money . But, TeaGschwendner appears to have a clearance sale going on related to their cast iron teapots. You buy 250 grams of tea and can then purchase one of the cast iron teapots at 50% off. Although the selection is more limited, it seems like a pretty good deal:
> 
> http://shop.tgtea.com/store/
> 
> For a larger teapot, I like this one in both the blue and the black colors:
> 
> http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/1012/Large-%22Tsuki%22-Black-Japanese-/
> 
> Not that I ordered or anything,  but please note, the second symbol in the coupon code is an "I" not a "1." I'm looking forward to trying the Bossa Nova ProfCrash!


The Bossa Nova is one of my favroites. I thought it was an Oolong, the lable I have says that it is, but it was not listed in the Oolong section. I think they might have put it with the flavored black teas because that is where all the flavored teas go and the other Oolongs are not flavored.

Now to convince myself that I don't need another cast iron tea pot. Maybe I can get it past the hubby with "It holds less tea so it is better for my I want less tea days" since he just gave me a cast iron tea pot for Christmas. It is not an issue of buying it, we each have our monthly allowance to spend how we want, it is more an issue of hurting his feelings.


----------



## corkyb

How many grams in a lb?
It's looking like that red teapot from Teavana is going back.
Paula ny


----------



## drenee

453.592 grams equals a pound.

deb


----------



## drenee

So 250 grams would be just over half a pound of tea, or just under 9 oz.  
I used onlineconverson.com.
deb


----------



## Chad Winters

Ok quick question
TG reccomends one heaping teaspoon for rooibos and Teavana reccomends 1.5 tsps. Is this roughly equivalent or is one better than another? TG also reccomends 1 heaping teaspoon for plain black teas, while Teavana reccomends one level teaspoon. Its probably fine both ways but which should I use when I'm not smart enough to know which is better and just want to follow the directions?


----------



## drenee

Chad, do you like stronger tea?
deb

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## drenee

I'm having a pot of Mate Vana and Tiramisu Treviso, with a splash of Honeybush Vanilla.
The Tiramisu smells wonderful.  Better than any tea I've ever smelled.  
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Chad: I use one heaping tsp per 8 ounces. It really does come down to individual preferences and taste. Try it both ways and see what you like. 

I think people tend to use a larger serving for herbal teas, technically rooibos is herbal, because it does not have as strong a flavor to it as greens and blacks.


----------



## corkyb

OK, what about when one is blending teas, say a green tea and an herbal tea.  What zarafina setting do you use?
Paula


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I use the higher setting with blends. Otherwise the flavor from the tea that requires the higher setting is weak. Also the flavor from the higher setting will normally compensate for any possible bitterness from the lower setting tea.

An herbal/tea blend is harder to say but I would probably go with the herbal setting.


----------



## BTackitt

crebel said:


> Wow! Those must be some really great tea bags  - your Monday morning typo started my day with a smile!
> Chris


Dang typoglycemia always strikes when you're half asleep. I had a hard time waking up this morning.


----------



## Chad Winters

BTackitt said:


> Dang typoglycemia always strikes when you're half asleep. I had a hard time waking up this morning.


Haha!! I like that one!!



drenee said:


> Chad, do you like stronger tea?
> deb


i don't know I guess I'll have to experiment more. It definitely makes red teas more expensive, they already usually cost more than blacks and I have to use 50% more!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Where do reds cost more then black tea? hmmm maybe I should look at the prices at TG and Teavana again. I thought they were pretty comprable.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

OK so the TG sale is not just 50% off of the tea pot but 50% off your entire order. I just ordered a ton of tea and a tea pot and all of my teas were 50% off as well as the cast iron tea pot. I saved $80.63 on tea and $55 on the tea pot.

What, I ordered 14 teas. I had some serious replacing to do. So if you are looking for a cast iron tea pot these could be a very good deal for you.

Just working the numbers here, without the cast iron tea pot my order would have cost $161.26 with the tea pot my order cost $144.21. Buying the tea pot saved me money. I think I can live with that.

The Tea Pot I selected. It was between this and the one with dimples.

http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/999/Medium-%22Senbiki%22-Japanese-Teap/

I am trying some new teas:

Chili Chocolate Black Tea 
Oriental Moon 
Rooibush Cream Caramel


----------



## corkyb

Do you know where I can find a list of ingredients for each tea on TG?  I couldn't find that nor the size of the teapots. Can anyone help?  Their site seemed kind of limited to me compared to Teavana.  I want to get a teapot though once I take the Teavana one back.  
Paula ny


----------



## Andra

I have the Oriental Moon and I really like it.  It's a good morning one since it's caffeinated.


----------



## Dana

Crash, that is a great deal!    Your teapot is lovely...  Btw, do you know how many ounces each teapot holds?  I'm gonna write the company to ask, but thought you may have already done so before placing your order.

(I called the company and left a message on a machine...)


----------



## corkyb

I can't have any tea with any sugar or other sweetened products, nor any caffeine.  I do drink white tea sometimes.  I miss caffeine actually.  But that is why I asked about ingredients in TG.
Paula


----------



## MamaProfCrash

They cahnged the site recently and not for the better. I do not know how many ounces the tea pot holds. I am guessing that a medium size pot holds 16-24 ounces but that is a guess. They used to list the ingredients in the teas but for some reason they have removed that. If you have a question about a tea I might be able to answer it. The old labels list all the ingredients on them.

All tea has caffeine, unless they are listed as decaffeinated. This includes white tea. If you want something without caffeine you should focus on the red teas and the other herbals. I don't know of too many teas that come with sweeteners in them although I guess it is a possibility.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I see that they have a 50% off tea filter deal at TG. I wonder if that would get you 50% off teas as well. 

You can call them with questions. 888-884-8327


----------



## Andra

I have a few teas from TG that are decaf and they say so right on the label.  If you go to TG you can put "decaf" in the search box and it will bring up about a dozen teas.
I remember their website being a little friendlier around Christmas.


----------



## Chad Winters

so do you use the cast iron teapots just like a regular teapot? do you boil the water in the pot and steep the tea in it as well?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Chad. Yup. Most cast iron tea pots come with an infuser basket. Infuse the tea, remove the basket, drink away. Cast Iron tea pots are heavier but they retain the warmth of the hot water and keep your tea hot for about 2 hours. And they are really, really pretty.


----------



## Dana

Yeah, I did call thinking that would be faster than email....  but got a machine and no return call yet...  I think I will email as well......


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I couldn't find an email. (sigh) I used to be able to do what I needed online without a problem. If there was a problem I could call and there was always someone there. I can't say that I am happy with these changes.


----------



## drenee

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> so do you use the cast iron teapots just like a regular teapot? do you boil the water in the pot and steep the tea in it as well?


I do not boil the water in my pot. I add boiling water to my teapot.
deb


----------



## corkyb

You SHOULD NOT boil water in cast iron pots on the stove. I read that they will blow up.
Paula ny


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I would be surprised if cast iron tea pots would explode. I cook with cast iron over a camp fire on a regular basis. Sometimes with coals surrounding, sometimes with the cast iron directly on the flame. Also, cast iron pots and pans are sold for conventional use.

When I visited my Great Aunt in Ireland she did all of her cooking over an open fire using cast iron. That include one huge tea pot. 

Still, I put the boiling water into the pot and do not boil the water in the pot. I use the cast iron tea pots for heat retention and because they look pretty.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

mmmmm tea


----------



## Dana

Somewhere in my Teavana info, it said not use the pots to boil the water in because they might crack.  It REALLY surprised me when I read that because we have also used cast iron over open fires, kept a kettle on top of a wood stove to add some moisture in the air, etc.  I thought cast iron was practically indestructible.  Maybe these new varieties lined with enamel are a different "critter."


----------



## MamaProfCrash

http://www.enjoyingtea.com/cast-ironteapots.html I don't know this site from adam but the tea pot prices are very reasonable. I have no idea bout quality, customer service, or anything along those lines. I did a search online for cast iron tea pots for kicks and this is one site that came up.

Right now you can get a similar priced tea pot from TG after buying some tea but they are more affordable then what you find at Teavana or TG on a non sale day.

And I am bummed. My Zarafina is not working right now. (pouts)

Dana: That is the only thing that I can think of. It has to be the enamel lining bacuse cast iron is pretty much indestructable. It is made to be put directly in fire or ontop of fire. The enamel is nice though. I means that you don't have to worry about rusting. Normally we wipe down our cast iron cookware with a little bit of oil after cleaning it (no soap allowed) so that it doesn't rust. Oil and tea don't strike me like a good combo.

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicous, healthy teas!


----------



## Andra

ProfCrash said:


> http://www.enjoyingtea.com/cast-ironteapots.html I don't know this site from adam but the tea pot prices are very reasonable. I have no idea bout quality, customer service, or anything along those lines. I did a search online for cast iron tea pots for kicks and this is one site that came up.


I went out here to look and signed up for their newsletter and got a 15% off coupon for my first order... It expires the end of April. I'm liking the look of a few of these teapots.


----------



## Dana

ProfCrash said:


> And I am bummed. My Zarafina is not working right now. (pouts)
> 
> Dana: That is the only thing that I can think of. It has to be the enamel lining bacuse cast iron is pretty much indestructable. It is made to be put directly in fire or ontop of fire. The enamel is nice though. I means that you don't have to worry about rusting. Normally we wipe down our cast iron cookware with a little bit of oil after cleaning it (no soap allowed) so that it doesn't rust. Oil and tea don't strike me like a good combo.


Oh no! Do we need to be on a Zarafina watch for you or do you have a spare? I think there was one left in the store where I bought mine....

Just consulted an engineer friend and he thinks we're correct that it's the enamel that causes the warning... but he still doesn't think the cast iron would crack, only the enamel.

On another note... just tried Teavana's Garden Aria... I bought a bunch of it in my last order because they were closing it out and it was cheap. I love it almost as much as the Youthberry. If I had know, I would have bought even more of it. LOL


----------



## Dana

On this page they have some sets very reasonably priced.... spend over $60 and get free shipping. 

http://www.enjoyingtea.com/cast-iron-tea-sets.html

That blue hobnail is purty! But it holds slightly less than 16 ounces, but not much less.... The blue dragonfly holds 20 ounces... either would work well enough to put tea in as soon as the Zarafina has done its duty.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am going to let it sit for a day and see if it works tomorrow. The water stopped heating up. It was working fine when I made a pot earlier in the day. No idea. I am going to see where there is a Tuesday Morning near me and call and see if they have a Zarafina. Or I will look for a programable water heater. I actually think I prefer that option to the Zarafina.

I was reading one cast iron tea pot website and they specifically said that the enamal would crack but that the cast iron itself would be fine. This site sold pots with enamal and without and so had a detailed explination of the problem. 

There are some nice tea pots out there but the money saved on a large tea order with the 50% off form TG can't be beat. I paid less for my teas and the tea pot then I would have had I just ordered tea. I am still thrilled by that fact. I figure that this is the time to buy from them. What the hey, you can stock up on tea and get a great tea pot. 

It is nice to know that there are some great sites to go and look at for cast iron tea pots that are more reasonable then Teavana or TG. I wonder if World Market sells cast iron tea pots?


----------



## Dana

Got an email response from TG:



> Dear Dana,
> 
> Thank you for choosing TeaGschwender, we appreciate the opportunity to serve you!
> 
> If you could please tell me which specific cast iron pots you would like to know the capacities of, I would be happy to find that information for you.
> 
> Thanks so much and have a wonderful day!
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Grace Ingham


So now to pick a few favorites and see what she says.... but that will have to wait a bit... right now I'm downloading free books from Smashwords left and right.......


----------



## Andra

I got my order from Adagio Teas today. So far I am very impressed with their service. I even got an email when the package was delivered!
I ordered one of their ingenuiTEA tea makers - it's like the Perfect Tea Maker from Teavana because it came with some samples of tea - I picked the herbals and I got a small tin of rooibos, chamomile, spearmint and blood orange. Then I got an 8-ounce bag of lemongrass. Then the individual teas: each 4oz came in a nice tin - apple, sour apple, spiced apple chai, rooibos caramel and rooibos cinnamon apple. Can you tell I'm on an apple kick
I've got some sour apple in the tea maker right now so I can let you know how it tastes shortly. It smells nice and jolly rancherish...
Their website has a cool feature once you place an order you can go to an area called Reorder and Refill. It's a quick way to add teas that you have already purchased. And if you want a refill so you can reuse your tin, the price is 50 cents less. Not much, but it's something.
And they added a book called _a guide to tea_. It looks interesting.
Oh, and all your purchases add up and once you've spent $100, you get a $10 gift certificate.
This is the place where I can still send out $5 gift certificates if anyone is interested. Just pm your name and email address. If you use the certificate on an order, I'll get 10 points added to my account.


----------



## Andra

Apparently you also get 5 points for each review that you do for the teas in your order.  Here's mine for the Sour Apple:
"I have been on a apple kick lately and this tea has a very good apple flavor. It smells like a jolly rancher, but I don't really think it's that sour. I can drink it without adding any sweetener. This will be a reorder for sure."


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Sounds great! Enjoy!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I had a pot (big pot, 32 ounces) of Haute Chocolate this morning. I love this tea. It is flavorful and rooibos and fills the chocolate void without actually eating chocolate. Life is good.

I have decided that I am going to bring my new cast iron tea pot to the office when it arrives. It will keep the tea nice and warm for a long period of time and it will mae my desk look even more like a tea shop then it currently does.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

And the good news is that my Zarafina is working today. Yeah!!

Stike that, no it is not. It brewed the tea but didn't dispense the tea. So the Zarafina went into the trash. I am off the research programable hot water dispensers.


----------



## Dana

Andra, that sour apple sounds very interesting....  like something I would like...

Crash, so sorry that your Zarafina wouldn't behave.


----------



## Chad Winters

ProfCrash said:


> And the good news is that my Zarafina is working today. Yeah!!
> 
> Stike that, no it is not. It brewed the tea but didn't dispense the tea. So the Zarafina went into the trash. I am off the research programable hot water dispensers.


I noticed at the Teavana store they put tealight candles underneath the cast iron kettles, is this a good idea to keep it warmer longer?


----------



## Andra

I had some Apple Tea this morning and it was OK - nothing special though.  I will finish it but probably won't get any more of it.
I did have two spectacular failures:  the rooibos caramel and the rooibos cinnamon apple are definitely NOT for me.  The caramel has some weird bitter aftertaste that was still there even after adding sweetener.  The cinnamon apple was more cinnamon than apple, probably drinkable, but nothing special.  The reviews of the caramel at Adagio suggested adding it to the cinnamon apple, so I tried that and it was gross too.  There's something in that caramel that I just don't like.  And somehow I messed up when I ordered and I got two tins of the stuff.  I'm going to look into the return policy because I know there is NO WAY that I am drinking this stuff.
So, back to Raspberry Sangria for the rest of the day.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I noticed at the Teavana store they put tealight candles underneath the cast iron kettles, is this a good idea to keep it warmer longer?


I have a cast iron tea warmer but I am not certain how well it actually works. I think I am going to experiment this weekend. my tea seems to stay warm for a couple of hours even when using the tea warmer. This weekend I am going to try the tea pot without the warmer and see if it cools down more quickly.

I do like the look of the tea warmer, it is pretty. I think getting the large might have been a mistake and that the medium size might have been better. The candle would heat more of the tea warmer and would be closer to the pot then it is with the larger tea warmer.


----------



## Dana

Chad, the Teavana site says:


> Teapot Warmers
> 
> A warmer keeps your tea warm much longer with just a tealight candle. For example, a cast iron warmer combined with a cast iron teapot will keep tea warm for as long as the candle lasts, often 5 to 8 hours. It's a great way to enjoy hot tea all day without constantly steeping more.


http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Tea-Accessories/Teapot-Warmers/

Andra, sorry to hear you got some duds in that last order.  I guess they don't want THOSE reviews......... LOL


----------



## Cammie

I received the cast iron teapot I bought from Amazon today:

http://www.amazon.com/BonJour-Stainless-Infuser-Matching-Climbing/dp/B0010AREM6/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&tag=kbpst-20&qid=1267923369&sr=8-9

It is really nice...the picture doesn't do it justice. I think this one will end up being my work teapot since I also ordered another cast iron teapot and some other other items from the TG sale. I'm going to wait and decide on Monday when my TG order is supposed to arrive.

I received the Jasmine Pearls and Pi Lo Chun from Plymouth Tea. The flavor of the Jasmine Pearls from Plymouth was weaker but still quite good. I did notice that the tea was not as well manicured as the Jasmine Dragon Pearls from Teavana. I would consider buying more if it's available when my current supply is gone. The Pi Lo Chun is surprisingly wonderful....refreshing, light and and slighly fruity. If you haven't tried Pi Lo Chun, it's definitely worth a try.


----------



## drenee

Cammie, that is a beautiful teapot.  

I used my cast iron teapot for a few months before I bought the warmer.  I did not feel my tea was staying warm as long as I wanted.  I light my tea light at the same time I turn my water on to boil.  That gives it a few extra minutes to get the warmer itself warm before I add the water to the pot.
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

What a great looking tea pot. (grins)


----------



## Dana

Cammie... that is a beautiful pot!  I hadn't even thought to look on Amazon for teapots.....

But now that you brought it up, I think this purple one is GORGEOUS! 

Phoenix Teas 28 Fl Oz Cast Iron Circular Time Teapot, Purple


----------



## drenee

My gosh, you guys are such enablers.  I DO NOT NEED ANOTHER TEAPOT.  
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Why, yes we are. At lest we are enabling the pleasure of a perfectly healthy and good for you habit. You are in real trouble when Oberon starts making leather tea pot covers...


----------



## Andra

The Spiced Apple Chai from Adagio Teas is really good - nice and spicy.  I think I'm on my 4th 16-oz mug today...
I did pick up a new Tervis Tumbler from Bed Bath and Beyond the other day.  It's the 24-oz size (to allow for ice) and it's double-walled so I can carry it around and not worry about leaving wet rings on other people's desks.


----------



## patinagle

Bought two teapots yesterday at my favorite tea shop, the St. James Tearoom.  They are moving to a new location in a couple of weeks, and having a half-price sale.  I couldn't resist!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

What type of tea pots? Bone China? Glass? Cast Iron?


----------



## Dana

Andra, that sounds like a flavor I would like...  Those Tervis Tumblers are great, aren't they? 

Pati, lucky you! I would like to hear more about what you got too! 

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


----------



## drenee

Tervis Tumbler?  Where can I find one?
deb


----------



## Andra

drenee said:


> Tervis Tumbler? Where can I find one?
> deb


They have some at Amazon, but I picked mine up at Bed Bath and Beyond. And apparently, Tervis has their own web storefront: http://www.tervis.com/Main.aspx?gclid=CLWXtajBtKACFRSbnAodyX7Kmg

hmmm, looks like they've got some specials...

edit to add:
Yikes!! I can get a purple iris and have my name put on it in purple too! Sheesh! Now I have to save up for that too!


----------



## corkyb

Prof,
Did you get your teapot from Tea Gersh. yet?
wondering how it compares to Teavana's teapots.
I also love that Phoenix purple one.
Paula ny


----------



## corkyb

corkyb said:


> Prof,
> Did you get your teapot from Tea Gersh. yet?
> wondering how it compares to Teavana's teapots.
> I also love that Phoenix purple one.
> Paula ny


I love my Tervis tumblers. I have the 16 oz I guess. The large, but not the extra large. I didn't know bbb sold them. I ordered mine online. Am thinking I might like two extra large for cold drinks. I used to hate drinking from plastic, now I prefer my tervis tumbler.
Paula ny


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I will get my tea pot on the 16th. I went with the free delivery.


----------



## Cammie

Dana said:


> Cammie... that is a beautiful pot!  I hadn't even thought to look on Amazon for teapots.....
> 
> But now that you brought it up, I think this purple one is GORGEOUS!
> 
> Phoenix Teas 28 Fl Oz Cast Iron Circular Time Teapot, Purple


Oh my, that's pretty...now I want another cast iron teapot.


----------



## Neo

Hi everyone!!! I'm not new to the board but new to this thread - well kind of, I have actually been lurking for a little while 

Anyway, I too am a big time tea lover - can't have a day going by without a few cups, both at home and in the office, and always and only loose tea. I like to seep it only once, put quite a bit of tea, and only seep it very shortly to get all the taste without the bitterness. In French they call this "sweating" the tea.

My favorites are the Prince Vladimir from Kusmi Tea, Marco Polo and The sur le Nil from Mariage Freres. But I also love Roibos, Teavana Raspberry Sangria and Weight to go, and am just trying a new vanilla roibos as I'm typing (just added some sugar and I think that was a mistake, still not sure about that one). I also lived in India at some point, and I make myself some stove top chai with masala and whole milk (all boiled together) every day where I don't go to work - it really gives you a good kick in the morning, more so than coffee I sometimes think! I also really enjoy Japanese rice tea every once in a while.

I own I don't know how many cups, a battery of tea pots BUT... No iron tea pot yet - I know, I NEED one, right? 

I have been looking around and I'm hesitating between:

The Medium "Senbiki" Japanese Teap from TeaGschwendner










and the Black Dragonfly from the Enjoying Tea website (adding the link as the pix is really small!!!!! http://www.enjoyingtea.com/bldrcairteas2.html )










I really like the more round shape from the TG, but love the discreet dragonfly design on the Enjoyingtea one, and I'm just torn between the 2! I also wonder about the capacity of the TG one, as it is nowhere indicated. I'm alone and don't want too big a pot, but still big enough that it lasts me for a few hours. I think the 20 oz of the dragonfly one is quite adequate.

What do you think? Which one to get? Do I need both? Help please !!!!


----------



## BTackitt

in a quilting class all day today, so... taking my Zarafina and some teas with me..  Gotta have the necessities.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Neo said:


> Hi everyone!!! I'm not new to the board but new to this thread - well kind of, I have actually been lurking for a little while
> 
> Anyway, I too am a big time tea lover - can't have a day going by without a few cups, both at home and in the office, and always and only loose tea. I like to seep it only once, put quite a bit of tea, and only seep it very shortly to get all the taste without the bitterness. In French they call this "sweating" the tea.
> 
> My favorites are the Prince Vladimir from Kusmi Tea, Marco Polo and The sur le Nil from Mariage Freres. But I also love Roibos, Teavana Raspberry Sangria and Weight to go, and am just trying a new vanilla roibos as I'm typing (just added some sugar and I think that was a mistake, still not sure about that one). I also lived in India at some point, and I make myself some stove top chai with masala and whole milk (all boiled together) every day where I don't go to work - it really gives you a good kick in the morning, more so than coffee I sometimes think! I also really enjoy Japanese rice tea every once in a while.
> 
> I own I don't know how many cups, a battery of tea pots BUT... No iron tea pot yet - I know, I NEED one, right?
> 
> I have been looking around and I'm hesitating between:
> 
> The Medium "Senbiki" Japanese Teap from TeaGschwendner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Black Dragonfly from the Enjoying Tea website (adding the link as the pix is really small!!!!! http://www.enjoyingtea.com/bldrcairteas2.html )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the more round shape from the TG, but love the discreet dragonfly design on the Enjoyingtea one, and I'm just torn between the 2! I also wonder about the capacity of the TG one, as it is nowhere indicated. I'm alone and don't want too big a pot, but still big enough that it lasts me for a few hours. I think the 20 oz of the dragonfly one is quite adequate.
> 
> What do you think? Which one to get? Do I need both? Help please !!!!


Neo, I can let you know how big it is in a few days since I bought that very tea pot. Or you can call and ask them if you don't want to wait. Keep in mind that it ends up being 50% off your entire order when buying a cast iron tea pot from TG right now. That includes your tea order.

welcome to the thread. No more lurking, you drink some teas I had not seen before and hiding teas is a bad bad thing. (grins)


----------



## corkyb

I just bought the medium Senbiki from TG along with several teas.  It was hard to find teas that I can drink.  I do drink white tea because it is supposed to have 1/100th the caffeine of a cup of coffee which is less than decaf coffee I think.  But I really shouldn't be drinking it.  I also can't have any kind of sugar and most TG teas have natural flavor listed as an ingredient.  That is almost always a euphamism for sugar.  But I managed to spend $100 after the 50% off of everything.  ANd I liked that there were no taxes.  That is always refreshing as here in NY I even pay tax to Amazon.  Which grates on me no end.
Paula


----------



## Neo

Thank you for the kind welcome ProfCrash !

I actualy just went ahead and ordered the TG pot: I figured 50% off was too good an opportunity to pass off!!! The weird thing though is that after I had placed the order (which seemed to go through without any problem), I noticed that under the teapot, there was a mention saying "Availability: Contact us for availability" . So I left them a message on their answering machine and sent them an e-mail. I am however keeping my fingers crossed that they still have the pot (of course, now I really want it!)... We shall see. On the bright side, when I went to my account on the TG website, it was indicating "processing" for my order, and not saying anything about an item not being available - so maybe all is well .

I am not familiar at all with TG teas, and so I limited myself to only 3 sorts, and only 100g of each, to try. i went with:
Roibush Panna Cota Rhubarb (I figure it will either be delicious or gross, with no in-between, for some reason, but I'm curious)
Summer Romance
Shogun

I really hope I like them! I just love discovering new teas, and like fruity teas - these seemed to fit the bill. I was also curious about the Asatsuyu, but decided to try it another time - see how bad I am? I haven't even received the new teas, and I'm already planning what I will get "next time"!!!!! 

ProfCrash, can't wait for you to get your new teapot and let us know how it is and how you like it!

P.S. I just saw that the Kusmi teas are available on Amazon (unbelievable!!!!), and my favorite amongst them too:










I do find my Mariage Freres here in the US also, but I live in NYC and so far have only found it at Dean and Deluca's - but thankfully they ship internationally too directly from their website http://www.mariagefreres.com/
Dean and Deluca also ships some of them (they have the Marco Polo in both black and green, but to me this is most definitely a black), but they don't have the The sur le Nil for example (this one is originally a green tea based tea, but they now also offer it as a red and black - also VERY nice).

In my opinion, Mariage Freres are the best teas in the world - which obviously doesn't mean I don't enjoy others!!!!!! Love my herbal Teavana Raspberry Sangria!

I think I need to go heat some water now...


----------



## Neo

corkyb said:


> I just bought the medium Senbiki from TG along with several teas. It was hard to find teas that I can drink. I do drink white tea because it is supposed to have 1/100th the caffeine of a cup of coffee which is less than decaf coffee I think. But I really shouldn't be drinking it. I also can't have any kind of sugar and most TG teas have natural flavor listed as an ingredient. That is almost always a euphamism for sugar. But I managed to spend $100 after the 50% off of everything. ANd I liked that there were no taxes. That is always refreshing as here in NY I even pay tax to Amazon. Which grates on me no end.
> Paula


Hi Corkyb <waves>!!!!

I was wondering, when you just ordered your TG medium Senbiki, did it indicate it as "in stock" for availability or like for me did it say "Availability: Contact us for availability"? I ordered late last night. Could you please check for me and let me know? I'm curious - I just find it so weird that they would indicate that but still let you order as for me they either have it (and then no problem) or they don't , and then one shouldn't be able to order it


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Oh yeah they added the ingredients on the web page. 

Corkyb do the Rooibush teas have too much sugar in them? If there is sugar, I have to say I have never tasted it but I wouldn't know because I have not tasted a rooibush tea without natural ingredients.

Why can't you have sugar and caffeine?

Neo: I don't think that I can help you with tea selection, I tend not to like the fruity teas. The one I really like is Anna's. It is a black tea with raspberry that is divine. Found at TG


----------



## MamaProfCrash

http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/996/Medium-%22Arare%22-Japanese-Teapot/

For those who like the round tea pots this is an alternative at TG. It has the dimples instead of the circular lines. It was my second choice.


----------



## corkyb

Hi Neo!! 
I checked and that's what my order said too.  I wrote to  them as I am none too happy they took my money and then said call for availability.  They did the same thing with a tea really.  they have posted that it would be available March 9 or 10, but those dates are long gone.  Why are they on there?  So I wait to see what they say, but so far my experience with TG hasn't been all that great.  Except for the discount.  I be liking that.  Maybe if they don't have the teapot, we will just get the tea at half price anyway.  I will get something if they don't have the teapot and didn't say that up front.  
Paula


----------



## corkyb

ProfCrash said:


> Oh yeah they added the ingredients on the web page.
> 
> Corkyb do the Rooibush teas have too much sugar in them? If there is sugar, I have to say I have never tasted it but I wouldn't know because I have not tasted a rooibush tea without natural ingredients.
> 
> Why can't you have sugar and caffeine?
> 
> Prof,
> I break out in fat when I do. That's funny but not funny as it's true. I have to stay on a quite proscribed eating plan that can have no sugar whatsoever, and there are about 100 names of sugar. I am a sugar addict and I lost 80 lbs and kept it off for six years. Then I relapsed and gained 90 lbs during the past year. No more. With caffeine, people think it is an appetite suppresant, but it is actually an appetite stimulator and leads me back to sugar, flour and wheat, which I just cannot tolerate. I'm not diabetic, but my body has a insulin reaction to that stuff. And natural flavors may not be sugar, but most of the time it is. It's only miniscule so you might not taste it, but it also might be why you like TG tea better than others. I truly believe this country is addicted to sugar and I also believe it can cause cancer. If you ever get a chance watch the movie, Sweet Suicide. I think there is a cut from it on you tube.
> Paula ny


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Gotcha. You can message them and ask if the teas have sugar in them. Explain that you have a medical condition and need to know what the natural flavors are. If you can be 100% certain that it is not sugar you would buy more tea from them.

weird about your tea pots. I guess I got lucky and didn't have that problem.


----------



## Neo

corkyb said:


> Hi Neo!!
> I checked and that's what my order said too. I wrote to them as I am none too happy they took my money and then said call for availability. They did the same thing with a tea really. they have posted that it would be available March 9 or 10, but those dates are long gone. Why are they on there? So I wait to see what they say, but so far my experience with TG hasn't been all that great. Except for the discount. I be liking that. Maybe if they don't have the teapot, we will just get the tea at half price anyway. I will get something if they don't have the teapot and didn't say that up front.
> Paula


Thank you for that! At least they are consistent in their weirdness...  Not that it's any consolation, but I guess we'll know soon enough...

I have to say that I kind of got the teas because of the pot though, so while I'm always in for new teas, I obviously wouldn't be too impressed if I only got the teas, even at half price...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hmmmmm I think I need to change my wax catcher in my tea warer, I have wax leaking out one of the holes. heheheheh

TG used to be more customer friendly. I don't know what is happening. I used to be able to call and talk to someone really quickly and easily.


----------



## Emily King

HA!  I just went to Teavana with my mom and sister... $250 later.  

Mind you, we bought 2 perfect tea makers and 1 infuser... and 5 POUNDS of tea at 20% off.   We had a LOT of fun and the guy working there was just fantastic (he was in a suit).  We got there just as the mall opened, so we had his full attention for about an hour.  He was so excited to show us different blends and such, he made us each a cup (16 oz) of whichever tea we wanted (he advised us to pick a more expensive one to try out) and then told my mom if she put back the infusor and got a perfect teamaker instead, he'd buy her the 2 oz. of Mind + Body she picked.  How cool is that?

Anyway, we had a BLAST there... and my whole family got a ton of tea to try out.  SO much fun!


----------



## drenee

Wow, EKing, it sounds like you had a wonderful time.  
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

What a great day


----------



## corkyb

So  what kind of tea did you get?
Also, have you decided on a water heating machine?  Amazon has a newer zo than Teavana for the same price and they have the one Teavana has for $50 less.
I wish tea didn't make me pee so much.  I would drink much more of it.  But my bladder can't take too much tea.
Paula ny


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Not yet. I will make a decision soon but I know that I will order through Amazon and not Teavana. I am not sure I need the 4 liter version.


----------



## Andra

ProfCrash said:


> Oh yeah they added the ingredients on the web page.


I emailed them about the redesign and the missing ingredients last week and got a message that pulling them was definitely an oversight. I'm glad they fixed it quickly.

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


----------



## corkyb

A cup of zhin white pearls and youthberry.
Nothing like a cup of tea for what ails ya.
I have had a nose running like a faucet and sneezing my head off for two days.  Went through a box of tissue yesterday.  was hopeful it would be gone today, as it sometimes does that, but no such luck.  This one may be a full fledged cold.  I hate that this time of year.
But I am enjoying my tea.  If I can stop blowing my nose long enough to get dressed today (didn't happen yesterday), I may return that Teavana teapot.
Paula ny


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I find alka seltzer cold plus works wonderfully. You need to get the tablets though. It can be hard to drink but it stops all of my symptoms 10 minutes after taking it. Love the stuff!

Feel better!


----------



## Dana

I hope you're feeling better soon Corky!

I have a new favorite.... I love the Teavana Raspberry Riot Lemon Mate Tea. But it's not for those avoiding caffeine:


> This Mate tea contains 21 vitamins and minerals. In addition, studies show that Mate teas are a cardiovascular aid, help supress hunger, aid in weight loss, and act as a mental and physical stimulant. This tea contains approximately the same amount of caffeine as a cup of coffee.


Also still really enjoying Teavana's Garden Aria and Youthberry...

Still perusing teapots.........


----------



## corkyb

Thanks.  Can't take alkaseltzer; it makes me vomit.  When I was young and foolish, I pledged a sorority and they made us put a few tablets in our mouth and not swallow and not spit and then touch our noses to another pledge doing the same thing.  I have tried alka seltzer once or twice since then and no go.  I just can't do it.  PLus I can't take antihistamines as they make me climb walls. so I'm stuck with a saline spray which just isn't doing it's job this time.

Dana, are you thinking about that purple Phoenix teapot?  I love that one and am going to be ticked off if TG doesn't have the one I ordered and paid for in stock as I could have purchased the phoenix one for even less than the half price I paid on TG.

Prof, let us know as soon as you make a water dispenser decision.  

Paula ny


----------



## Andra

Dana, that Raspberry Riot is on my list to try next time.  I'm trying to wait until next weekend to place my next order since my Mom will be here and she wants a few things.  But I'm almost out of Sweet Fruit Garden...


----------



## BTackitt

having my zarafina, bottled water, and loose tea with me Saturday at the quilting class was inspired. I was there for 6 hours, and had 4 pots of tea. I did quilt too hehe. A couple of other ladies said my tea smelled so good while brewing, and ended up asking for a cup.
We had Lupicia.com teas:
English Caramel and Jardin Sauvage and a thoroughly enjoyable day. Great teacher, fun class, good teas.


----------



## Neo

No news from TG on the availability of the Senbiki pot yet - no answer to my e-mail, no answer to my phone message. And the status of my order on my account still says "processing". I did pay for 2 days UPS, so I'm getting a bit ... upset I guess...

Paula, any news from your side?

UPDATE: I just got a phone call from TG. Turns out they are out of the medium Senbiki and are not at all sure they will get it again, ever. 

She however gave me the choice to go for the small (which is not shown on their website) or the large one. I asked about content, and it turns out that the small one is 24 oz (which is waaaay enough for me!), the medium around 1 quart, and the large around 8oz more than the medium (she didn't have exact content for that one). The small one cost $70, and she said they are sending my whole package out today, yeeeey!

I did mention that it would have been useful to have the capacity of each teapot precised, and she said she would add it, and that the website was still work in progress at this time.

While I'm a bit miffed about how this whole process has gone, I have to say that I'm actually quite glad that I went with the small teapot, which is (I think) much better adapted to my needs (I'm alone, and I figure that after 24oz of tea I'll be ready for another sort !).

Paula, please let us know how it's going for you!!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Glad to hear that it worked out for you. I don't get why their customer service has slipped but it has. It sounds like they are really helpful when you get ahold of them but it shoudln't be so hard to get a hold of them.

Yikes the medium is 1 quart? That is four cups. Actually, not so bad. The one I got for Christmas from Teavana is the large size because it hold about 5 cups of water. 

I can see that the website has been improving but I still prefer the original website. 

The hubby predictably whined that the tea pot he got me for Christmas must not be nice enough. I told him it was exactly what I wanted and I loved it but that tea pot was going to the office. I also commented that tehre is no such thing as too many pretty cast iron tea pots. He asked why I would need more then one. I told him that way I have tea pots for when people come over and want different types of tea. He seemed to think that was silly because no one came over and wanted tea and I don't have tea parties. I told him he was missing the point and thatpurple was a great color for a cast iron tea pot.

Men


----------



## Dana

Paula, I'm seriously considering it...  that one is so pretty...  

Andra, I'm volunteering today and everyone is talking about how great this tea smells....  it's definitely a reorder.... and will have to do that soon if I keep drinking at this rate.  LOL


----------



## Neo

Thanks Prof! You got it exactly right: she said the small was 3 cups (8oz per cup), the medium 4 and the large 5. For me small is really enough because when I brew a pot I use smaller cups to drink from (else I just make them by the cup - have those Bodum cups with strainer, love them). And then I drink much slower too. Anyway, hope I don't regret it when I actually see it...

I LOVE your explanation to your husband, simply awesome !!!! And VERY logical. Too bad he needed one though 

According to your logic then, I guess I should also go for the dragonfly pot, hum.... 

P.S. these are the cups I use when brewing by the cup:

http://www.amazon.com/Bodum-Personal-Stainless-Infuser-12-Ounce/dp/B0010NR7C0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1268672037&sr=8-2


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Tea pots are functional and look great so they can be used as decoration in your house. 

Part of me hopes that I can drop enough hints, ie cast iron tea pots on the foot, that he gets me one of his choosing for my birthday without my putting it on my list. He is a very list orienented guy which is cool because I always get stuff that I like and want but a bit boring because I have a good idea what I am going to be getting.

Pretty cups. I have a basket infuser I use and of course my perfect tea maker.


----------



## corkyb

ProfCrash said:


> Glad to hear that it worked out for you. I don't get why their customer service has slipped but it has. It sounds like they are really helpful when you get ahold of them but it shoudln't be so hard to get a hold of them.
> 
> Yikes the medium is 1 quart? That is four cups. Actually, not so bad. The one I got for Christmas from Teavana is the large size because it hold about 5 cups of water.
> 
> I can see that the website has been improving but I still prefer the original website.
> 
> The hubby predictably whined that the tea pot he got me for Christmas must not be nice enough. I told him it was exactly what I wanted and I loved it but that tea pot was going to the office. I also commented that tehre is no such thing as too many pretty cast iron tea pots. He asked why I would need more then one. I told him that way I have tea pots for when people come over and want different types of tea. He seemed to think that was silly because no one came over and wanted tea and I don't have tea parties. I told him he was missing the point and thatpurple was a great color for a cast iron tea pot.
> 
> Men


What purple one did you get?
Paula ny


----------



## corkyb

The small senbiki (sp) was not available by the time I called.  I ordered the medium Arare.
Paula any


----------



## Neo

corkyb said:


> The small senbiki (sp) was not available by the time I called. I ordered the medium Arare.
> Paula any


Wow! How few of the things do they have? I'm a little worried about mine (again) as I still haven't received a shipping notification and the status of my order on my account still says processing 

Any idea how that usually works - as it's my first time ordering from them, I have no idea what to expect...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I called this weekend to find out how many ounces the teapot held and they left a message on the phone. Since their machine ran out before I left my number I was impressed.

I normally get a notification pretty quickly. If you created an account online you can check there.

I don't have a purple cast iron tea pot. I just want one (grins)


----------



## corkyb

oh me too.  I want one too.  And the pink cherry blossoms at Teavana.
And, and, and
What will I do for cups for the black one from TG?
Paula


----------



## drenee

When you return your teapot to Teavana, take a look and see if they have cups to match a black pot.
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Since it is black I would guess any cup would go with it.


----------



## Neo

corkyb said:


> oh me too. I want one too. And the pink cherry blossoms at Teavana.
> And, and, and
> What will I do for cups for the black one from TG?
> Paula


Good call Deb! Paula, check these out, I thing they should go perfect with your new pot

http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Tea-Cups-Mugs/Cast-Iron-Tea-Cups/Nailhead-Cast-Iron-Tea-Cup.axd

Incidentally, they also have the perfect cups for the senbiki pot

http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Tea-Cups-Mugs/Cast-Iron-Tea-Cups/Senbiki-Cast-Iron-Tea-Cup.axd

and I think I HAVE to have this one too -wouldn't it be perfect for the office

http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/New-Items/Happy-Dragon-Tea-Cup.axd

Hmmm, and did I mention that I have an addiction to cups and mugs and that all my cupboards are filled with them ?


----------



## corkyb

I like those cups.  And I have seen the one that goes with the Senbiki teapot in silver.  They are very pretty in silver.
I bought some black cups to go with the elephant teapot.  They wispy pine needles or something on them,
Paula


----------



## Cammie

I received one of my two TG orders today. I might as well confess now. Between the two orders, I got three cast iron teapots, a warmer, a kettle, two trivets and several teas. The second order should be here tomorrow. I got this one:

http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/1012/Large-%22Tsuki%22-Black-Japanese-/

and, this one:

http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/998/Small-%22Senbiki%22-Japanese-Teapo/

Tomorrow, this one should be here:

http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/1015/Medium-%22Kambin%22-Black-Japanese/

I also got this:

http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/3936/Zojirushi-Zutto/

Both teapots are beautiful and are of excellent quality. The Tsuki appears smaller that you would expect for a pot that holds 4 and 1/2 cups. It will be perfect for my boyfriend and I to enjoy tea together. The Senbiki is going to be great for when I just want to make a pot for myself. It holds 3 cups. I actually took a 1 cup measuring cup and filled both these teapots myself to see how much they hold. Since I tend to drink from a bigger cup...14-16 ounces, I can even see myself using the Tsuki with the warmer by myself on a long afternoon. If you ordered either of these, I think you're going to be awfully happy.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Cammie said:


> I received one of my two TG orders today. I might as well confess now. Between the two orders, I got three cast iron teapots, a warmer, a kettle, two trivets and several teas. The second order should be here tomorrow. I got this one:
> 
> http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/1012/Large-%22Tsuki%22-Black-Japanese-/
> 
> and, this one:
> 
> http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/998/Small-%22Senbiki%22-Japanese-Teapo/
> 
> Tomorrow, this one should be here:
> 
> http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/1015/Medium-%22Kambin%22-Black-Japanese/
> 
> I also got this:
> 
> http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/3936/Zojirushi-Zutto/
> 
> Both teapots are beautiful and are of excellent quality. The Tsuki appears smaller that you would expect for a pot that holds 4 and 1/2 cups. It will be perfect for my boyfriend and I to enjoy tea together. The Senbiki is going to be great for when I just want to make a pot for myself. It holds 3 cups. I actually took a 1 cup measuring cup and filled both these teapots myself to see how much they hold. Since I tend to drink from a bigger cup...14-16 ounces, I can even see myself using the Tsuki with the warmer by myself on a long afternoon. If you ordered either of these, I think you're going to be awfully happy.


Wow. Just wow


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I ordered the medium Senbiki, it arrives tomorrow.

How much tea did you order? I am looking at a hot water warmer that has four settings other wise it would make sense to order another tea pot and get that one for 50% off.


----------



## corkyb

Looks to me like they are out of stock on the Zojirushi's.  I was thinking of getting one for half off.
Paula ny


----------



## Cammie

ProfCrash said:


> I ordered the medium Senbiki, it arrives tomorrow.
> 
> How much tea did you order? I am looking at a hot water warmer that has four settings other wise it would make sense to order another tea pot and get that one for 50% off.


I ordered 250 grams each of Sumatra Oolong Barisan, Spring Fruit Tree and Bossa Nova.

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


----------



## Andra

OK, everyone line up and laugh.  I just called a friend down the hall so she could come and check out my Teavana teas in case she wants to add to my order this weekend and I FORGOT MY TEA!  I brought the bag with my lunch and FORGOT the bag with the tea in the pantry.  Stupid time change...
(It's not quite as bad as it sounds - I do have tea bags and a few loose teas up here.  I was just in the mood for Raspberry Sangria and it's at the house...  Did I mention that I hate the time change??)


----------



## Dana

Andra..........  sounds like something I would do!  LOL    Well, actually I did do something similar just yesterday actually.....  fixed a travel mug of tea before leaving for my volunteer job.  Left it sitting on the counter at home, but did remember my lunch.  Luckily I had packed some tea and my perfect tea maker, so I had yummy tea all day yesterday... in a paper cup instead of my travel mug, but, ya gots to do what ya gots to do.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My friend who I took tea shopping a few weeks back emailed me. She is loving her tea and went back to Teavana. She says that she will never go without me there again. Apparently the sales staff did their usual hard sell. She managed to ignore it but only after remembering my telling her to be careful with it. She knows if she goes with me I can chase away the teavana sales people and help her. Less of a hard sell.

She did like the vanilla green tea that she bought.

I just love that people are traveling with perfect tea makers and tins of loose leaf. It makes me feel all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Andra

After my next order, I will have tins to keep duplicates of my favorites here at the office...  I've discovered that once I focus on a particular flavor, that's what I want.  And if I have to substitute, it's just not as good.


----------



## Dana

I took my Zarafina with me one day, but I know that's asking for trouble...  so much to break.  The water from the hot water dispenser seemed to work fine for the tea I drank yesterday, so the Perfect Tea Maker is probably the best solution.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Andra said:


> After my next order, I will have tins to keep duplicates of my favorites here at the office... I've discovered that once I focus on a particular flavor, that's what I want. And if I have to substitute, it's just not as good.


I know the feeling. I have tried a couple of Darjeelings from Teavana but they are not as good as the Darjeelings I really loved from TeaGschwender. I made sure to get the TG Darjeelings with this last order.

Yeah, I just checked. My tea should be at the door when I get home. I love tea deliveries.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Cammie said:


> I ordered 250 grams each of Sumatra Oolong Barisan, Spring Fruit Tree and Bossa Nova.


Sumatra Oolong and Boosa Nova were on my reorder list. I live them. I am sure you will enjoy them.

Is it bad that I am checking the clock so I can run home and get my tea pot?


----------



## Neo

ProfCrash said:


> Is it bad that I am checking the clock so I can run home and get my tea pot?


Nope, I'm totally with you on that!!!! Except I keep checking UPS tracking as my TG stuff is due to arrive tomorrow . OK I haven't ordered half as much as our friend Cammie (I am VERY impressed with her order - and a teenie bit envious too ! I do keep thinking I should have gone with a trivet and a warmer too, why didn't I think of that ??), but still, I am quite excited about getting my first ever iron cast pot 

I remember that of old they used to say that you should use your iron cast post with always the same kind of tea, as the flavor of the tea would always "stay" and get better with time, but I do assume that now that the inside is enameled that is not a valid point anymore/ I sure hope not as else I'll need at least 3 or 4 pots (at least!!!!)!

Oh, and I caved in and ordered the black senbiki tea cups (2 of them for the time being) from teavana, along with the happy dragon cup (so cute for the office, couldn't resist  ), some more raspberry sangria, one more large tin, and some other tea, sight... I also found that 10OFF entered as discount on teavana gets you $10 off the entire order, and it is cumulative with the free shipping ! I figure everybody must already know that, but if not, it can come in handy 

And now I'm not allowed to order any tea or tea stuff for a while anymore - please remind me of that when I next consider going nuts over all things tea !!!!


----------



## corkyb

ProfCrash said:


> Sumatra Oolong and Boosa Nova were on my reorder list. I live them. I am sure you will enjoy them.
> 
> Is it bad that I am checking the clock so I can run home and get my tea pot?


We want pics! I just ordered the warmer, the Zutto, a teaspoon, five gold tins, magical teamaker, and the trivet.


----------



## Neo

corkyb said:


> We want pics! I just ordered the warmer, the Zutto, a teaspoon, five gold tins, magical teamaker, and the trivet.


Wow!!!! Congratulations !!!!!!!! Did you get a discount on those too? Also, the Zutto too says "contact us for availability" - seems that is a standard line for TG . Hope yours was in stock when you ordered!!! Please let us know how it all looks together when you get it 

Also, I was wondering about the warmer and trivet: does anyone know what the bottom of them is made of? I mean, is it just metal or is there some kind of soft fabric or something to avoid scratches from the iron on tables or something?


----------



## Dana

Neo, I don't know, but you could always add some felt to the bottom if needed...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It is always nice to come home to tea....

The tea pot is gorgeous. I added water in cup by cup and it only has room for three cups of water, which means they sent me a small and not a medium. I called them and am waiting a return call at work tomorrow. I actually wouldn't mind if they sent me a second small pot instead of refunding me the difference. I figure the difference in price is $40 which is about what a second small tea pot at 50% off would have cost.


----------



## Cammie

I'll check the trivet for you when I get home.  I think I've spent my tea budget for at least the next 6 months. I tried to place the teapots around the house to sort of make it appear that they have always been there. I don't think I'm fooling anyone though, lol.  I was told that certain ceramic pots should be used exclusively for the fine quality high mountain oolongs.  I'm not sure about cast iron pots.


----------



## Dana

If you sign up for the email list at EnjoyingTea.com you will get a 15% discount code to use with your first purchase.


----------



## Andra

Well, I finally got home and am having some Raspberry Sangria.  I also went ahead and did my Teavana order, with 2-day shipping so it will be here Friday.  If my mom wants something when she gets here Saturday, I'll just place another order.
Also heading to Adagio for more sour apple.
No teapots for me yet...


----------



## corkyb

Hey, we should all have a tea party to celebrate Deb's being done with chemo.
Yoohooo, Deb, how's it feel?  I'm so happy for you and I hope the treatment works perfectly for you.
Paula


----------



## drenee

Let's wait about two more weeks for my party.  Until I can have green tea again would be great so I could join you all with the tea I'm missing the most.  Is that okay?
It's going very well.  I'm not near as tired this week.  No morning, afternoon or early evening naps.  
Still burnt and very tender, but coming along very well.
deb


----------



## corkyb

So glad to hear it.  
I have been meaning to tell you,also, I just love your new avatar.  Is that a painting?  So spring-like and hopeful.
Paula


----------



## drenee

Thank you.  I get my avatars from a site called Mystic Stitch.  They're are cross stitch patterns.  
I really needed to get rid of the snowman.  It was time for him to go nite nite until next winter.  
deb


----------



## corkyb

Neo,
Does your order still say processing?  Mine does and it's starting to tick me off.  I called them today, but haven't heard back yet.
Paula


----------



## Andra

I'm having some Blood Orange from Adagio and it's really good.  It smells great and turns such a pretty color when it brews.  I'm drinking the first half hot and then I'll ice the second half.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

So my new tea pot is at work holding tea. Yeah. It is the perfect size for me, even if it is smaller then what I ordered, because it will help me limit the amount of caffeinated tea I drink. It looks pretty and cute and makes me happy.

I tried one of my new teas in it. The Chili Chocolate Black Tea. It is dissapointingly weak and you cannot tast the chili in it. I am bummed because Dog Figh Head makes a great beer that uses chocolate and chili, based on the Aztec's brew, and it is really yummy. This tastes like chocolate and that is it. 

Ah well, sometimes you try something new and it works out, sometimes it doesn't. I am calling TG in a couple of hours if they don't get back to me before then.


----------



## corkyb

I still haven't heard from them either.
Paula


----------



## Neo

My order also still says processing, but when I called them yesterday they said it had already shipped and even provided me with a tracking number - I should get it today according to ups...

I am getting slightly bummed with them again though: I noticed yesterday that I got charged on my CC for the total of my order - including medium sized teapot, but in the end had to go with small as the medium one wasn't available anymore. I called them and explained the issue and was waiting for them to call me back today. So far no news. I just called them back (again!) and had to leave a message, again. I wonder when I will hear back from them...

Honestly, while I'm sure I'm going to love my pot, I think this is the first and last time I'm ordering from TG, this is simply too painful  ! I really hope I don't fall in love with any of their teas...

UPDATE: Just got a shipment notification from TG, saying that my order is shipping to NY today... At the same time, I got an e-mail from my concierge informing me that they have just received a shipment from TG for me today.... That was fast ! Still waiting for them to call me back though: anybody hear from TG today?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Nope I have not. Which bites because their service used to be excellent.


----------



## Cammie

A little weird...I was expecting the second package yesterday.  When it didn't arrive yesterday, I checked the tracking number and saw that the delivery date had either moved from the 16th to the 17th or I misread it the first time I looked.  The tracking information now shows that the package is here in town and out for delivery to me today.  Then, about an hour ago I received this email:

This is a short notification email to let you know that we have now processed your order and it is pending shipment to CA.

If you have any queries don't hesitate to contact us,

Thank you once again for your custom!

Regards,

Michellle Steffey,
TeaGschwendner Internet Shop

I'm thinking the notification system is a little behind.  I would trust the tracking information over your account notations or email notifications.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I got the same thing except VA instead of CA. I called them last night to let them know that my medium tea pot had been replaced with a small tea pot. I suggested that they could refund the difference between the pots or I could get a second small tea pot. I asked them to call me at work. No phone call but the weird email. If I am getting a second small pot I would like a different design. I love the one I have, it is pretty, but think that a different design would be more fun.

I am very confused.


----------



## Neo

and same e-mail to me, exactly, except with NY instead of CA... And I confirm that my shipment is already waiting at home for me - can't wait to get there and see what actual size of teapot I got in the end (one has to wonder)?? Will report back tonight!


----------



## corkyb

I called them AGAIN this afternoon.  No call back, but I then got two similar emails that said it was being prepared to be sent to NY or something like that.  Then I got a UPS notification on my second order that it would arrive on Friday.  Then I checked my first order and it says will be delivered tomorrow, but it's still in Illinois. 
The whole thing is annoying me today.  As is another transaction I have going over the internet.
So I'm very annoyed at internet vendors and my blood pressure is up.
Paula ny


----------



## Cammie

So, the package was here when I got home.  I know the customer service has been spotty, but the products have been first rate. I don't like the leave a message thing and then no one calls back...frustrating and I'm sorry some of you are going through this. 

The trivets have three cast iron "feet" and each has a little removable plastic cap (a couple of them fit loosely and I had to find them after they fell off).  There were no directions so I'm going to assume you can leave the caps on to protect your table/desk surface from scratching.  I'll have to watch how the plastic caps hold up to heat though.

The medium pot I bought was the one with the bumps.  It's just as nice as the other two.  It holds 4 cups when I filled it with a one cup measuring cup.  The baskets in the Senbiki and the Tsuko were the same size.  The basket in the "bumpy" one is about 20% smaller and the teapot has a smaller opening at the top.  I would say the the largest pot is my favorite in terms of design.  It's like a work of art.  All the cast iron pots I received from TG are beautiful and are of excellent quality.

The water heater is really nice...has three temp settings...will test it tonight with the new oolong tea.


----------



## corkyb

Oh I wish I had been able to get the senbiki.  I got the one with the small bumps, called Arare, I think.  I don't like the idea of a smaller opening and smaller basket though.  I guess I will see tomorrow though.  I have a trivet and the Zutto coming on Friday.  I figure those Zarafinas aren't going to last very long.  The Zo has a good reputation and will allow me to use the teapots.  If it doesn't fit underneath the spout though, I will be bummed.
Paula ny


----------



## Labrynth

So I made the trek to Teavana yesterday and actually didn't go broke. They were out of a few of the things I wanted to try, so I probably got lucky there.

[teavanasearch]Cacao Mint black tea[/teavanasearch]: Fabulous! Had it on the way in to work this morning.
[teavanasearch]Almond Biscotti Black Tea[/teavanasearch]: Good, not a strong tea, but nice.

Also got:
[teavanasearch]Raspberry Riot Lemon Mate Tea[/teavanasearch] - Holy CRAP this one smells GOOD
[teavanasearch]Toasted Nut Brulee Oolong Tea[/teavanasearch] - The smell didn't grab me, but I figured I'd give it a shot.
[teavanasearch]Masala Chai Black Tea[/teavanasearch] - I've really gotten into Chais and I'm looking forward to this one.

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


----------



## Cammie

Paula,

I just went and tried all three teapots with the Zo Zutto.  Neither the large Tsuko or the medium Arare will fit under the spout.  I will have to use a carafe or just get a heat resistant/metal funnel to transfer the water.  The small Senbiki fits just fine.  There's a chance that a small Arare might fit but I don't think so.  

Just used the Zo with the perfect teamaker and the Sumatra Oolong.  It worked like a charm.  The tea is light and delicious...it tastes comparable to some of the fine Taiwanese oolongs I have had.  In honor of St. Patrick's, I am having a slice of warm, buttered, fresh from the oven Irish Soda Bread (with raisins) with my tea


----------



## Neo

So, I got my TG order. The small Senbiki is gorgeous, but well, VERY small. I actually tried to fill it with a 1 cup measuring cup, and by 2 and a half it was full to the brim (without tea or anything), so it is smaller than I was told (I was told it held three cups of tea - I'd make that 2). So Prof, I think you actually did get a medium  

I kind of regret not having gone for the large - think I'll check out if the large is still available, as it is absolutely beautiful, and I love the shape (and don't mind having 2 of the same).

I'm just having a cup of the Roibush Panna Cotta Rhubarb as I'm typing, and have to say that it is absolutely delicious - a very discreet hint of the cream and rhubarb, and the nice roibos taste, absolutely perfect!!!!! I only got 100g of that though... 

I hope I do get a call from them tomorrow though, as I still got charged for a medium senbiki pot, and well got a small one.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hmmmm I am ok with it if that is the medium but it must be based on a 6 ounce cup and not an 8 ounce cup.

I love the Cacao Mint black tea. It is one of my favorites.


----------



## Neo

Well, the lady on the phone did tell me it was based on 8 ounce cups and that the small could contain 24oz... Not sure what to do: go for the large? It is a beautiful pot, and the 50% off are nice - they still have the large...

Also had a cup of Shogun since: absolutely dreadful, went straight to trash  . Glad I hadn't bought more of that one! REALLY love the Roibush though


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I would say that they are based on 6 ounces. 6 * 4 = 24 and 8 * 3=24. I was able to get three cups in without a problem. I could get part of a fourth but it was overflowing before I hit half a cup.

The tea pot is wonderful. It is gorgeous and will work perfectly at the office. I am happy with it. It is smaller then I thought it would be but it is a high quality piece of art that I can drink tea from.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

OK so I spoke to someone from TG. It looks like I have the medium tea pot, which is fine. She says that sometimes the mediums do hold 4 cups but sometimes three, it sounds a bit off to me but whatever. I love my tea pot, I don't have a problem with it.

I suggested that they add how many ounces the tea pots hold on their web site. I also commented that I posted about TG here and that several folks have been to the website to order but have found the lack of information about the teas and tea pots frustrating. I pointed out that folks were posting that they loved the quality of the tea and the tea pots when they got them but that they were not sure that they would return because it had been difficult getting the info they need in order to place an order. 

Who knows if it will help but I would say that you should share with them your frustrations when they call or send them an email and let them know how you have responded to their customer service. The more they know the more likly they are to change.


----------



## Neo

I also just spoke with someone from TG - because I called yet again though, not because they ever returned my phone call...

Anyway, I was asking about getting a refund for the difference of price for the medium teapot or the possibility of exchanging the small for the large, and all options seemed fairly complicated. So in the end, the simplest solution was for me to order the large Senbiki: they are still applying the 50% discount to it even though I am not ordering more tea at this point (I thought that was nice!), and subtracting the difference of what they owe me to the total. So I got the large Senbiki for less than $70 dollars, and am a happy camper .

I was not totally ready to send the small one back - although it is smaller than the expected 3 cups, definitely more like 2.5 (she told me the same as you Prof: there 2.5 "small" pots and others that are closer to 3 cups, go figure ? ), I still kind of like it for a short afternoon alone. I figure if I find that I really like one of the pots much better than the other, the one I don't use will make a beautiful gift to someone some day  

Like you I did give the lady CS feedback, and said how annoying it was to have to constantly call them - the emails I sent were never answered, and also about the "shipping notification" glitches. I also reiterated the need for mentioning pots' capacities on the website (had already told her about that earlier this week). Let's see what comes out of that...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I do really like the Senbiki. She offered me the option of the larger one and I told her that this fit my needs just fine. I didn't want to have to return the one pot, I am already using it, and if I was buying a large pot I would want a different design. 

Here is hoping that all of the feedback helps them to improve. They offer a great product but seem to have lost the way in the customer service area. The women I spoke with was polite, professional, and helpful.  It shouldn't have taken leaving two messages to get his cleared up. I should be able to call during regular business hours and speak to someone live or have them return my call in a timely fashion. More likely then not they have cut back on people due to the recession but it just feels bad. Especailly since I have had exceptional experiences with their customer service folks before this.


----------



## Andra

I'm glad that you guys are getting things straight with TG.  I know that I've been happy with the products I have ordered from them.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I love TG. The tea is superior to most other teas that I have tried. The tea I get from Teavana is good but if I can get teh same tea from Teavana or TG, I go to TG. I have 36 teas at work and 30 of them are TG. 

I do think that Teavana has a better selction of cast iron tea pots. There are more designs and colors available. The over all quality of the tea pot I was given from Teavana is great. It is on par with the tea pot I bought from TG. The one from TG feels a bit more solid but it is a more traditional tea pot made in the region of Japan known for making cast iron. The one from Teavana is prettier. 

Each store has their strenghts. I just want TG to get its customer service back up to speed.


----------



## corkyb

Well today I got a lot of packages in the mail.  I received a new decal girl skin, a scentsy warmer,  a scentsy gift from MaryAnn, a package of Japan jewelry and a buddha, and my TG package which had the trivet, warmer, teaspoon, miraculous tea maker, large tea filter, five Edmond tea tins and the zutto.  Time to make some tea.  Do you guys make your tea in your Zarafina and then pour it into the cast iron pot or do you make it in the cast iron pot?  My pot and all my new teas came yesterday.  I am eating well, and because of that, I am peeing my brains out and am afraid, really, to drink any tea.  If I have to go any more often I will never leave the bathroom.  
Paula


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My zarafina broke so I make my tea in my tea pot. The hot water comes out of the hot water tap at work or home.


----------



## Andra

I got a box today too.  Mine was from Teavana since I decided to stock up on Raspberry Sangria and Sweet Fruit Garden.  I only got 2 new ones to try:  a key lime rooibos and the Raspberry Riot Lemon Mate.  the mate smells really good - think it will be a keeper.
Now having some "Get Some zzz's" from Republic of Tea because I am up way too late!


----------



## kdawna

I just discovered this thread last night and sat a very long time reading older posts.  I have been enjoying Bigelow Vanilla Chai tea. I have been sick with sinus problems and very sore throats for weeks and this tea just seems to sooth my throat. I would love to try other varieties , any suggestions for me?
It's been years since I bought and made loose tea but after reading here I may order some. Coffee just does not agree with me.


----------



## corkyb

I made a pot of China Pai Mu Tan from TG white tea this morning in my new cast iron pot on my new warmer.  Well, actually I made it in the Zarafina and poured it into the pot.  I love my new pot.  It doesn't hold four cups though, about 3.5, which is fine I guess.  I love having the warmer, although I think a different warmer would look better with this pot.  It IS keeping my tea quite hot with just a tea lite candle.  I highly recommend this form of keeping tea hot.  I do like the tea also.  It is quite different for a white tea.  A little woodsy I think and a slight sweetness to it.  It's very interesting.  I do indulge in white tea even though I am not supposed to have caffeine.  I think it has less caffeine that decaf coffee, which I stay away from.  Overall, I am very pleased with my TG and I do need to get my teavana pot returned this weekend.  I am a happy camper. I couldn't wait to try my tea and this morning I finally had the opportunity.  Don't think I can drink tea in the evening unfortunately.
Have a good day all.
Paula  ny


----------



## talleylynn

I was watching a video of 'The #1 Ladies Detective Agency' and they are constantly having a cup of bush tea. Does anyone know what this is? - another name for it?


----------



## corkyb

Maybe honey bush?  I love honey bush vanilla.  I love to mix it with mint tea also.
Paula ny


----------



## Andra

I think I read somewhere that the "bush tea" is honeybush. But don't quote me on that.
I am having some of the Raspberry Riot Lemon Mate and it's really good. I had the first part hot and then I iced the rest. I think I like it better cold, but today I have to sit in front of the fire to drink iced tea!

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


----------



## Andra

Ha!  found the reference - this is from Alexander McCall Smith's FAQ on his website:

Bush tea is very important to Mma Ramotswe and her assistant, Mma Makutsi. It is a reddish tea, caffeine-free, which is also known as rooibos (red bush tea). It is an acquired taste, and may be drunk with honey, in which case it is called honeybush tea.


----------



## Neo

I love roibos "tea" - which is not really a tea and 100% herbal (Paula you should definitely give this one a try, absoutely NO caffeine!). It is the national drink in South Africa, and has a bit of an "earthy" taste to it. I am right now enjoying a cup of TG roibush (German for roibos) panna cotta rhubarb, it is simply divine! I will continue ordering from TG despite the numerous ordering mishaps this last week just because of that particular tea!!!


----------



## frojazz

kdawna said:


> I just discovered this thread last night and sat a very long time reading older posts. I have been enjoying Bigelow Vanilla Chai tea. I have been sick with sinus problems and very sore throats for weeks and this tea just seems to sooth my throat. I would love to try other varieties , any suggestions for me?
> It's been years since I bought and made loose tea but after reading here I may order some. Coffee just does not agree with me.


kdawna,
If you can get to a Teavana store, you will be able to smell the teas before you purchase them. An in person visit is the best way to start your loose leaf tea experience. Then once you have a few favorites picked out, it is easier to pick and choose on the internet (if the store isn't convenient). I use the ingredient list and the customer reviews to determine if I'd like a certain tea, keeping in mind that individual opinions vary.

If you want some suggestions, it would help if you list the flavors you like (mint, vanilla, chai, fruity) and what kinds of tea you like (herbal, black, green, white). That would give us a starting point for suggestions.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

When you go to Teavana be prepared for a hard sell. They have a ton of information but are very good at putting pressure on you to buy more. Their favorite is the "If you buy a pound you get 10% off". This is a true but it is a pound total and not a pound of any one tea. If you go in prepared for the pressure you will do fine.

What type of bagged tea do you enjoy drinking? Do you have restrictions on caffeine or something along those lines?


----------



## kdawna

I don't have any caffeine restrictions but was only drinking decaf Lipton tea for the most part, 2 bags to my mug.With regular lipton I use only 1 bag/mug. Bigelow Vanilla Chai tea is what I have been drinking lately with half and half and sugar( I have a sweet tooth). For flavors I like vanilla, caramel,coconut,peach,blueberry, strawberry,and lemon. I am picky about mint(spearmint gives me a headache), I like wintergreen and mild pepermint. Some herbs I am leary of  since I have an allergy to pollen/ragweed. 
  Brenda


----------



## Neo

Ok, someone please shoot me and take the CC out of my hands!!!!! I haven't even received my TG large Senbiki pot yet, and I just ordered yet another iron cast pot from Teavana!!!!!!! I mean, I've lived my whole life without one (I have ceiladong, glass, clay and ceramic - so it' snot like I don't already have plenty of teapots!!!!), and now I have to have three all at once?? 

So, the one I've ordered from Teavana is the thousand lines pot in pewter (silvery gray)

http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Teapots-Teapot-Sets/Cast-Iron-Teapots/Thousand-Lines-Cast-Iron-Teapot.axd

I also ordered 2 more black cast iron cups, the Hada ones

http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Tea-Cups-Mugs/Cast-Iron-Tea-Cups/Hada-Cast-Iron-Tea-Cup.axd

I figure that with the 2 black Senbiki cups I already have, I should be all set for the 3 Teapots, as I find the 2 sorts of cups, in black, will fit with pretty much everything.

Oh, and I finally also caved and ordered a [teavanasearch]warmer[/teavanasearch] from Teavana: hope it will work with all 3 Teapots too, but not too sure what to expect as that particular one didn't have any reviews at all (but I did like the shape and simplicity)

http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Tea-Accessories/Teapot-Warmers/Kura-Oval-Cast-Iron-Teapot-Warmer.axd

What do you think?


----------



## corkyb

Neo,
I LOVE that tepot. I might have to get it in copper or pewter. I think it is new as I didn't see it at the store. I think you need to buy more teacups though. The Japanese feng shui say that you have to have odd numbers of teacups, so 1, 3 or 5 for good luck I think. I love the hada teacup. Am thinking of that for my teapot. AM also thinking of buying this: http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/1013/Large-%22Tsuki%22-Deep-Blue-Japane/ in blue or black, but probably blue, or the large Senbiki from TG. They are still half price. Did you buy accompanying coasters too? (don't kill me yet).
Paula


----------



## Neo

Wow, that blue Tsuki pot from TG is GORGEOUS!!!! I'd definitely go with blue too on that one! If you do order again from TG, please do try the Panna Cotta and Rhubarb Roibush, it is my favorite at the moment (having one cup after the other type of thing!) and 100% caffeine free - wish you could just come by and try a cup with me .

Hmmm, maybe one silver senbiki cup to add, or one more Hada? I'll wait until I get in another order from Teavana though, and that may be a while now since I just got 8oz of Raspberry Sangria (if you like fruity teas with a tang you should definitely give that one a try too, as it is also 100% caffeine free)...

No coasters yet, but I'm safe on that side, as I have found from experience that while I like coasters and the idea of coasters, and I end up never using them <wiping my brow in relief> 

Let me know what you decide and end up ordering, as I KNOW you are not done yet


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hello, you good Tea Thread people.

This weekend I programmed a "tag" that lets you make the text in your posts searchable on Teavana.

For example, if you are writing a post about Masala Chai black tea, and want to give others an easy link to see that tea on Teavana, you would put the tag *[ teavanasearch ]* (without the spaces) before the text, and the closing tag *[ /teavanasearch ]* (again without the spaces) after the text.

Here's an example:



Code:


  [teavanasearch]Masala Chai Black Tea[/teavanasearch]  

The resulting text, [teavanasearch]Masala Chai Black Tea[/teavanasearch], takes you to Teavana's search results for that string. And, in doing so, it passes our site's affiliate ID along, which helps support these forums whenever any of those visits result in a sale for Teavana.

Anyway, it is out there, so feel free to use it whenever you feel like it!

-Harvey


----------



## Cammie

Grats Neo!  The thousand lines teapot and cups are beautiful.  I got the large Tsuki in black Paula and it is my favorite of the three I purchased from TG.  I was really torn between the blue and the black when I was deciding.  I think the blue is really stunning.  I think I'm through buying equipment for the moment but I do want to try the Panna Cotta and Rhubarb Roibush...it sounds wonderful.


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Harvey.  
Where do I find the tag?
deb


----------



## KBoards Admin

drenee said:


> Thank you, Harvey.
> Where do I find the tag?
> deb


You are welcome! You have to type it in manually, before and after the desired text.


----------



## drenee

Gotcha. Thank you.

[teavanasearch]Ginseng Vitality Roobios Tea[/teavanasearch]

I did it!!!
deb


----------



## Neo

Thanks Cammie ! Like you though, I have to stop buying now!!!! I really think I'm well equipped for all things tea now (again, not that I wasn't before!) 

The ONLY order I'll allow myself shortly, is another order of Roibush Panna Cotta Rhubarb, which I'm going through so much faster than I expected - I definitely should have bought 250g of that one, instead of the prudent 100g. Seriously, it's AMAZING!

Thanks Harvey for the neat Teavana linker 

Just trying it out with the [teavanasearch]Raspberry Sangria Herbal Tea[/teavanasearch]


----------



## corkyb

I'm getting closer to ordering the blue teapot.  Also the glass teapot so I can do my flowering white tea that I bought and put it in a proper vessel.  
My favorite teavana tea is (teavana) ayurvedic chai (/teavana)
Paula


----------



## corkyb

ok, figures I would do it wrong.  Where are the brackets on a mac?


----------



## corkyb

[teavanasearch]white ayurvedic chai[teavanasearch]


----------



## corkyb

[teavanasearch]white ayurvedic chai tea[/teavanasearch]


----------



## Andra

Neo said:


> ... and that may be a while now since I just got 8oz of Raspberry Sangria (if you like fruity teas with a tang you should definitely give that one a try too, as it is also 100% caffeine free)...


I just got 2 POUNDS of [teavanasearch]Raspberry Sangria[/teavanasearch] - and part of it was backordered. It is tied for my favorite tea right this moment with [teavanasearch]Sweet Fruit Garden[/teavanasearch] (only got 1 pound of this one last time since it's still available in the stores...)
I think I'm having a fruity thing since they taste so good iced - and I don't have to add sugar.

Harvey, this link thing is cool! Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

You folks are a quick study! Thanks for picking up on the teavanasearch tags so quickly. That makes my day.


----------



## corkyb

[teavanasearch]raspberry sangria tea[/teavanasearch] Is this one still available in the stores? I see it is not available online.

Paula ny


----------



## MamaProfCrash

That Tsuki is wonderful. I really like it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

still pouting about not getting free tea....


----------



## corkyb

Yes, I can't get my mind off the blue one.  Don't have any blue in my house, but I still think it would be gorgeous.  You mean TG didn't send you a free packet?  they sent me one, but it's green tea and I can't drink it.  
Paula


----------



## Neo

Andra said:


> I just got 2 POUNDS of [teavanasearch]Raspberry Sangria[/teavanasearch]


Wow, 2 pounds!!!!! That's commitment, lol!!!!!! And here I am regretting not having gotten a QUARTER pound of the TG roibush, lol!

Hmmm the [teavanasearch]Sweet Fruit Garden[/teavanasearch] does sound good too though, and its' definitely going on my Teavana wish list, thank you for sharing !!!!!!

Paula - I think you NEED that blue Tsuki, and I'm actually super impressed by your willpower and that you haven't gotten it yet !

Not sure about the [teavanasearch]Raspberry Sangria[/teavanasearch], I just ordered my 8 oz this past week and got it without any problem. It does however seem to be a big Teavana favorite, so I'm sure they'll have it again soon! No Teavana shop in NYC, so I can't help you with store availability . I would however call any store near you and ask!

Prof - what free tea? Where?

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Nah TG always does and Lupica did recently. Teavana was suppose to send me free samples of tea this year but didn't.


----------



## Andra

corkyb said:


> [teavanasearch]raspberry sangria tea[/teavanasearch] Is this one still available in the stores? I see it is not available online.


When I tried to purchase this one in the store last month, I was told it was discontinued. But then when I got home and checked online, it was available. That's why I ordered so much once I decided that I liked it. They did tell me that they anticipated shipping the rest of my order within 30 days, so we'll see.


----------



## Andra

Neo said:


> Wow, 2 pounds!!!!! That's commitment, lol!!!!!! And here I am regretting not having gotten a QUARTER pound of the TG roibush, lol!
> 
> Hmmm the [teavanasearch]Sweet Fruit Garden[/teavanasearch] does sound good too though, and its' definitely going on my Teavana wish list, thank you for sharing !!!!!!


Part of the reason that I got 2 pounds is so I can keep some at home and some at the office and some in my travel thing... That day last week when I WANTED some and it was at home just messed me up 

The [teavanasearch]Sweet Fruit Garden[/teavanasearch] was suggested as a replacement for the [teavanasearch]Raspberry Sangria[/teavanasearch]. I really don't think they taste that much alike. The [teavanasearch]Sween Fruit Garden[/teavanasearch] has many more flavors in it; DH said it reminded him of tropical punch koolaid.


----------



## corkyb

I wrote to TG to see what the "flavor" is that is added to the Rooibush rhubarb to see if I can have it. I'll probably wait on the teapot to see if they answer me.


----------



## Addie

Oh my goodness, you guys have to stop!  I keep lusting after the teapots, and I don't need one! Thanks for the tag system, Harvey! First thing tomorrow, I'm making a pot of [teavanasearch]Almond Biscotti[/teavanasearch]. (I just couldn't resist!)


----------



## Andra

Starting off the day with [teavanasearch]Raspberry Riot Lemon Mate[/teavanasearch]. I think this is in 3rd place on my list right now.


----------



## talleylynn

Andra - thanks for doing the research. I didn't realize that honeybush vanilla, one of my favorites, is related to rooibos which I tried several years ago and didn't like at all. Tastes change, and that's a good thing. Now I can sip my honeybush vanilla while I watch the rest of the #1 Ladies Detective Agency videos and know what they're talking about.


----------



## Labrynth

Andra said:


> Starting off the day with [teavanasearch]Raspberry Riot Lemon Mate[/teavanasearch]. I think this is in 3rd place on my list right now.


I just had this one this morning and liked it. Very fruity and less tea-y, but good.


----------



## frojazz

kdawna said:


> I don't have any caffeine restrictions but was only drinking decaf Lipton tea for the most part, 2 bags to my mug.With regular lipton I use only 1 bag/mug. Bigelow Vanilla Chai tea is what I have been drinking lately with half and half and sugar( I have a sweet tooth). For flavors I like vanilla, caramel,coconut,peach,blueberry, strawberry,and lemon. I am picky about mint(spearmint gives me a headache), I like wintergreen and mild peppermint. Some herbs I am leery of since I have an allergy to pollen/ragweed.
> Brenda


Sounds like you are very similar to me. (I also have pollen/ragweed allergies, but I haven't had any problems with any of the teas that I've tried. I've heard that drinking tea can actually help alleviate allergy symptoms.) I've found that I like vanilla and lemon flavors a lot. I am trying to cut back on my sugar intake, but it just makes the tea so yummy!

Some teas you could start with:
[teavanasearch]Bangkok Lemongrass[/teavanasearch]-this is not that lemony because of the vanilla in it. It sounds weird, but is really good.

When I want to add some more lemon flavor to Bangkok Lemongrass, I add a teaspoon or two per cup of [teavanasearch]Lemon Green Tea[/teavanasearch]. It is also good on its own.

I've also found I like [teavanasearch]Tranquil Dream[/teavanasearch]. It has an ingredient called "nana-mint" -- not sure if that would contribute to your headaches or not.

For your caramel cravings, check out [teavanasearch]Hazelnut Dolce[/teavanasearch].

You can also put a flavor that you like into the Teavana search and it'll show you several teas with that ingredient:
[teavanasearch]coconut[/teavanasearch]

You should think about getting some of Teavana's [teavanasearch]rock sugar[/teavanasearch]. It adds sweetness without changing the flavor of the tea.

I'm partial to low caffeinated choices, so most of the teas I've mentioned are herbal, but you should check out the green, black, and white teas, too. Maybe others here have some suggestions?

PS--Thanks for the new link function, Harvey! It is awesome.


----------



## Addie

One suggestion I have for you, kdawna, is [teavanasearch]Peach Momotaro[/teavanasearch]. It's a blooming white tea, and it's a bit expensive. But you can reinfuse it, and the peach flavour is wonderfully delicate.

Also, one of my favourites is their [teavanasearch]Almond Biscotti[/teavanasearch]. It's a black tea. I add honey to it, and I can drink that stuff all day. Yum!

Please let us know what you decide to get and how you like them!


----------



## drenee

I started with the [teavanasearch]Imperial Blooming Tea Collection[/teavanasearch]. 
I love the blooming teas. They were perfect for me to start with. Such great mild 
flavors and fun to watch bloom. 
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Some of my favorites (OK, all of my favorites) are from Tea Gschwender (I know, there is no cool link thing and they don't sponsor the board). They have two vanilla teas that I ador, Bossa Nova and Oriental Moon. They have Rooibos Lemon and Rooibos Vanilla that I drink regularly. Anna's is a black tea with raspberry which I love. I tend to prefer the taste of tea with a hint of the additional flavor so I go for themore subtle fruit flavored teas. Anna's is devine

Links to my favorites that I think you would like

http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/5141/Anna%C2%B4s/ Anna's
http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/5436/Bossa-Nova/ Bossa Nova
http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/5663/Peachy-Green-Rooibush/ Peachy Green Rooibos
http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/5611/Rooibush-Cream-Caramel/ Rooibos Cream Caramel
http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/5639/Rooibush-Lemon/ Rooibos Lemon
http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/5603/Rooibush-Vanilla/ Rooibos Vanilla

I had to laugh. I opened my email this morning to find an e-mail from Teavana all about cast iron tea pots.


----------



## drenee

Having a pot of [teavanasearch]Tiramisu Teraviso[/teavanasearch] and [teavanasearch]My Morning Mate[/teavanasearch].
deb


----------



## Andra

deb, I never thought to mix those two - maybe that would help me enjoy the mate better.
I have to share a funny - Prof, you'll be proud of me.  A friend of mine at work who shares a cub wall with me has been converted to the loose tea thing.  It's so cool.  We go down to the canteen for hot water several times a day so we can have more tea.


----------



## drenee

Andra, you're an enabler.  Congratulations!!
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Andra said:


> deb, I never thought to mix those two - maybe that would help me enjoy the mate better.
> I have to share a funny - Prof, you'll be proud of me. A friend of mine at work who shares a cub wall with me has been converted to the loose tea thing. It's so cool. We go down to the canteen for hot water several times a day so we can have more tea.


You have reached the next level of teadomm: Enabler. We are proud of you.


----------



## angelad

drenee said:


> Having a pot of [teavanasearch]Tiramisu Teraviso[/teavanasearch] and [teavanasearch]My Morning Mate[/teavanasearch].
> deb


Tiramisu Teraviso is very yummy! Good way to start your morning.


----------



## Neo

Just wanted to report back that I just got my large Senbiki pot from TG, and it's simply gorgeous!!! Ok, it's the same as the small one, but it does look better in large for some reason 

Oh, and I got the same e-mail as you Prof, from Teavana - but I'M DONE!!!!! For now...  Can't wait to get and see my thousand lines pot though! 

I had a weird telephone conversation with a Teavana CS rep today. I called them to ask if they could add one more cup to my order that I placed last Sunday - decided to follow Paula's advice on Japanese feng-shui and go for 3 Hada cups instead of 2 . Those cups are backordered until 10 April in black, so it's not like they are shipping anytime soon. The lady I had on the phone was very rude (a tone thing, and I was really extremely polite) and told me that my order was already processed so nothing could be added to it. When I said "but the website indicates that the item is backordered and won't ship until 10 April, is that not the case?" she confirmed that yes indeed, it wouldn't ship until 2 and a half week from now but the order was processed, and if I wanted anything else I could place another order. To which I answered that I couldn't really justify buying one additional cup for $12.99 and then pay close to $7 in shipping on it when I had already spent so much there (again, I said that on a tone of regret, not anger). To which her answer was "well that's too bad" and hung up! What the <beeeep>

Anyone had a similar experience with them before? I mean, TG is hard to get to, but they are extremely nice to work with when you finally get in contact with them and the lady I talked to every time was very polite, accommodating and professional!!!!

And is it me or is it weird that they can't add a cup to an order that is backordered and not shipping until in almost 3 weeks??


----------



## corkyb

Oh now, I would have to call and ask for the top supervisor or manager in the place and complain.  
Jees, makes a girl want to drink coffee (which I desperately miss, I admit it).

Now, I emailed TG to ask the what was the flavor added to their Rhubarb tea.  I sent it yesterday or the day before and haven't had the courtesy of even a "we got your email and will get back to you" response.  And this was me writing to the "contact us" link on their web page.  Little do they know they are missing out on moi buying a large cast iron teapot because they are ignoring me.

CS sure isn't what it used to be these days, anywhere.
Paula ny


----------



## Neo

corkyb said:


> Oh now, I would have to call and ask for the top supervisor or manager in the place and complain.
> Jees, makes a girl want to drink coffee (which I desperately miss, I admit it).
> 
> Now, I emailed TG to ask the what was the flavor added to their Rhubarb tea. I sent it yesterday or the day before and haven't had the courtesy of even a "we got your email and will get back to you" response. And this was me writing to the "contact us" link on their web page. Little do they know they are missing out on moi buying a large cast iron teapot because they are ignoring me.
> 
> CS sure isn't what it used to be these days, anywhere.
> Paula ny


You know, maybe I will call Teavana back tomorrow and give it another try - or ask to talk to a supervisor, good point! I think I was just in shock at that point (and been spoiled by Amazon CS too  ) and wondering where I had gone wrong... Thank you, I thought I was maybe too demanding 

As for TG, I have to say that I never got an e-mail answer from them or any answer to any of my e-mails! They have however always called me back when I left them a message on their answering machine (I have done both), so maybe you should just give them a ring? I would leave something to the effect of "I was thinking of ordering a large teapot from you but would need some further information..." 

I'm really curious about their answer on the roibush, please do share when you get it . It is definitely a big hit with me and fast becoming a huge favorite - having a cup as I type (first thing I do these days when I get home from work, turn on the kettle!)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Call TG. they have normally taken a day to get back on a telephone call. I have a sneaking suspicion that they only have a CS person working a couple days a week. I have never had them answer an email but they did return my phone calls.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I just wanted tot ake the time to say that tea is yummy. I am currently enjoying a pot of Earl Grey Imperior from TG. I hope that the next time I order they have Earl Grey 69 which I really liked as well.


----------



## Neo

Just wanted to say that I called Teavana back today and had a different CS rep - super nice and sweet and problem solved in about 2 seconds. Actually, she didn't seem to think it was a problem to start with, just a very normal situation!

Guess the person I had on the phone yesterday was havig a bad day   I didn't mention anything about yesterday, figured it wasn't worth it...


----------



## drenee

Glad to hear it worked out, Neo.  
deb


----------



## Sandpiper

A Teavana store opened near me not too long ago. Though they give little brewed samples, I'm surprised they don't sell sample single packets for a cup of the various flavors. Would be OK if you had to buy 6 - 12 packets of various flavors. You could try a whole cup of various flavors. I keep thinking about Teavana, but at the price of most of them I am just not likely to buy the minimum amount that makes a number of cups -- of something you may not like. They sell fancy gift boxes with a few flavors, but that's not what I want either. Or am I missing something? 

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


----------



## drenee

Mary, you're right.  It can be a gamble when you go into Teavana.  I thought I would love Raspberry teas and have discovered the ones I picked up were just too bitter for me.  So then I had to figure out how to blend it with something
else in order to not waste it.  
On my second visit to Teavana I was determined to not let the salesman influence me.  I did a lot of research online, took a list with me, and asked to smell each of the teas I had on my list.  I took my time and let them know I was in charge.  LOL.  I felt like I made better choices the second time.  
I've also discovered for me it's better to go during the week when the mall is not so busy.  That way the sales clerks do not feel pressure to hurry me along so they can help someone else.
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Sandpiper said:


> A Teavana store opened near me not too long ago. Though they give little brewed samples, I'm surprised they don't sell sample single packets for a cup of the various flavors. Would be OK if you had to buy 6 - 12 packets of various flavors. You could try a whole cup of various flavors. I keep thinking about Teavana, but at the price of most of them I am just not likely to buy the minimum amount that makes a number of cups -- of something you may not like. They sell fancy gift boxes with a few flavors, but that's not what I want either. Or am I missing something?


Mary, the samples are there more expensive flavors. If you go in and buy the more regular flavors (like the reds, blacks, and greens) you will find that they range in the 6-8 dollar range for 2 ounces. 2 Ounces makes about 25 cups of tea. I know that it is not the sample size that you are looking for but it is not that expensive.

The key to shopping at Teavana is going in with someone who knows tea who can beat off the sales people or going in knowing what you want. If you are thinking about trying loose leaf tea we can help you choose some tess at teavana we think you will like. Go in with that list and ask for 2 ounces of each tea. Ignore the 10% off if you buy 1 pound sales pitch. You don't need 1 pound of any one tea and I think it only takes 4 teas at 2 ounces to get to the one pound mark anyway.

If you tell us what type of bag teas that you have enjoyed in the past or what your tastes generally run like (Do you like a strong fruit flavor or a subtle fruit flavor? Do you prefer strong bold flavors or more muted flavor? Do you like mint or chocolate or peaches?) we can help you with tea selections.


----------



## drenee

Prof is right, if you tell us what kind of teas you like the folks here will give you reviews of the teas they like.  I found that to be immensely helpful.
deb


----------



## Sandpiper

Lipton.  LOL  I've never bought any flavored teas in the grocery store.  English Breakfast.  I have the Teavana booklet here and looked at the site.  It said something about starting with flower flavored / infused teas.  That doesn't sound good to me.  I don't know where to start.  Guess I should buy what they offer as a few swallows of brewed tea.  But that doesn't allow trying different flavors.  I think they'd do more business with offering sample packets.  Stupid business practice not to.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

OK, what type of flavors do you like most in the food that you eat. Do you love fruit? Do you love cinnaminn and similar spices?

If you like Lipton and English breakfast you are probably going to want to start with black teas. Teavana has an English Breakfast tea so start there. That lets you experiment a bit with brewing in order to figure out how strong you like your tea. 

I really like their Earl Grey Creame, it is not as strong as a regular Earl Grey. Very yummy and a little bit different but still an Earl Grey. 

If you like thin mint cookies, try the Black Cocoa Mint. It is great. 

Stay away from the Darjeelings, Oolongs, and Assams for the time being. They tend to be stronger flavors and can be a bit off putting for people who have not drunk a decent amount of loose leaf tea. Many of my favorites fall into this catagory but it took me a few years before I really started experimenting with them. They tend to be more expensive and they have a very different taste to them then any of the mass marketed bagged teas.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am a lover of green teas and red teas but I think you want to start experimenting in your comfort zone. Try and find some black teas that you like. Get an idea for the flavors that you like in black tea. You can use that to help guide your forays into green, white, and red tea. 

I would stay far away from white tea for now. White tea can be very good but its flavors are much more subtle then black tea or even green tea. You want to hold off on white tea exploration until you are at the point were you know what green teas you like and you are drinking green tea a bit more regularly. I know I moved into white tea way too eary. I culd not taste any of the flavor and couldn't figure out why people paid so much money for it. A few years later, after I had started drinking a pot of green tea a day, I had some white tea and liked it. Not as much as others but I could finally taste the tea.


----------



## drenee

I love cinnamon, but have not cared for it in my teas.  I started with the flowering teas and loved the subtle flavor.  And they're entertaining.  I ordered a set from Teavana, $80.00 or so, and was very happy with it.  I still use the cylinders to make flowering teas.  
I wish we all lived closer so we could have a tea party.  That way newbies could sample all kinds of teas.
deb


----------



## Sandpiper

Fruit.  Yes.  I'd have to be a little careful with spices.  Earl Grey Creame sounds kinda good.


----------



## Andra

Getting into tea IS a gamble.  It took me several months to purchase and give away large amounts of tea until I could figure out what I really liked.  Some of the things I thought would be great were awful and some things I thought would be awful are now on my favorites list.  I've only been in a Teavana store once since there are none close to me, but some people have reported that they were able to ask for specific flavors to be brewed for them.  And it's definitely better to go when they aren't as busy so you can have the salesperson's undivided attention - as long as you resist the hard sell.
FWIW, I've also found that I like some teas better hot and some better iced.

deb, a Kindleboards tea party would be fun, wouldn't it?  We all like such a different range of teas.


----------



## drenee

And all of our teapots and teacups.  We'd be in tea heaven.
deb


----------



## Andra

Sandpiper said:


> Fruit. Yes. I'd have to be a little careful with spices. Earl Grey Creame sounds kinda good.


I have some of the [teavanasearch]Earl Grey Creme[/teavanasearch] that I can send to you if you'd like to try it. I didn't care for it. Just pm your name and mailling address and I'll try to get it out this weekend.
For fruity teas, my favorite that you can get in the store is the [teavanasearch]Sweet Fruit Garden[/teavanasearch]. The ingredient list on my label says: apples, candied papaya and pineapple bits, sour cherries, grapes, raspberries, rosehips and hibiscus. It reminds me of a punchy kool-aid. It's a little tart, but I don't add sweetener and I think it's yummy, especially iced. If you'd like to try a little, I can always put some in a baggie and send it along with the other.


----------



## Andra

drenee said:


> And all of our teapots and teacups. We'd be in tea heaven.
> deb


Yup - then I would HAVE to purchase a cast iron teapot!


----------



## drenee

I was at the local outlets this past Saturday.  I went into, I think it was, Le Gourmet Chef.  
They had cast iron teapots for a fraction of the price.  
Small ones for 19.99, medium was 29.99 and large was 49.99.  I picked up one and looked at it.
They had a black hobnail that looked every bit as nice as the one I paid twice as much for at
Teavana.  
I will be looking there for my next pot.
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I think one of the reason the tea pots at Teavana and TeaGschwender are more expensive is that they are buying the top of the line cast iron teapots. I did a bit of research and the prices charged by both stores are pretty much inline with the other websites I have found. The tea pots are made by very well known cast iron makers in Japan. I have never owned a cast iron tea pot from a maker other then the ones found at the two stores but I wonder about the quality of some of the less expensive pots.

It could also be that I am a total tea snob so I am willing to pay for the more high end pot. (grins)


----------



## drenee

I thought the same thing, Prof.  I do know the one I got from Teavana came from Japan.  
I was thinking if someone wanted to try a pot for teas that would be a nice entry level
price as compared to close to $100.
deb


----------



## Sandpiper

Thanks, Andra.    I PMed you.


----------



## Sienna_98

Just another point of view.  I drink mostly black teas and I started with Darjeeling (after enjoying English Breakfast).  I don't care for Earl Grey anything because I find the Bergamot flavoring too floral.  I like a couple of the fruit teas as iced teas, but not at all as hot tea.  If you are comfortable with ordering online, I'm a big fan of Upton Teas and they do sell samples of almost all their teas.  I probably drink the Baker Street blend the most, but it does contain Lapsang Souchang (a very smoky tea), which tends to be a flavoring people either love or hate.  After that I like Assam and Russian Caravan equally well.  Peet's is another favorite source if you have a store nearby and I really like their Scottish Breakfast blend (also contains Lapsang Souchang), Pride of Port, and a green tea:  gun powder pearls.  I do like some Oolong teas, but I agree that they are probably not the best one to start experimenting with.  Green teas tend to be 'vegetal' in flavor, so you might try them later.  If you like mulled cider or wine, I'd highly recommend any of the various Chai teas (especially masala chai) which generally contains cinnamon, clove, ginger, and cardamom.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I find the Bergamot in most Earl Greys is a bit harsh on my stomach and I have to drink Earl Grey while eating something. The Earl Grey Creame is just perfect for my stomach.

I also have two Earl Greys from Tea Gschwender: Earl Grey Imperior and Earl Grey 69. I like my Eaerl Grey (grins)

I love a good darjeeling. Most of the Darjeelings are priced in the $10 or higher range. I figure that someone who is just trying tea for the first time might want to stay in the $5 range and figure out what she likes and what she doesn't before moving into the more expensive teas. I think Darjeeling teas are amazing but they are a bit more pricey so I tend to hold people back on them until they have a better idea what they like.

mmmmm Chai....

Green teas: Bancha and Sencha are great starters. They are not as pricey and are pretty much the starting point for a fair amount of the green teas out there. Or at least, for most of the Japanese green teas out there.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I found an interesting site discussion tea pots. I was intrigued by the Taiwanese Tea Pots at Lupica's web site and did a search on them. Said search brought me to this website which had some interesting info on traditional tea pots.

http://www.holymtn.com/teapots/tetsubin.htm

Well, I found it interesting.

I think my next tea pot purchase might be a set of Taiwanese Tea Pots. They sound interesting. The concept is similar to the Yerba Mate Gourds I have tried from Argentina.

What? I am a tea nerd.


----------



## drenee

And we LOVE that you're a tea nerd.  You've helped every one of us!!
deb


----------



## BTackitt

I almost had heart failure yesterday.. I had taken my zarafina apart to clean out the parts, and was standing at the sink 2 feet from the base unit. DD said Oh are you going to make tea? I said yes, she grabbed a bottle of water and poured it in....says Mom, why is it going straight through? I looked and yellled NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO........... so then I grabbed the plug from the wall, snatched the base, flipped it upside down over the sink, shook it grabbed a hand towel, dried it out til I could see no more water....explained to her about electricity and water and how the unit had to be completely together before adding water...she's grabbing towels to clean up all the water on the counter and floor.

I left it out on the counter completely apart for another hour, then put it together, added my water & tea basket, replugged it in, and prayed.

AND IT WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *WHEW* had 2 more pots last night and one so far thsi morning, and nothing seems the worse for wear.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yikes. well that is a lesson learned.


----------



## drenee

My first cup of green tea in two months.  It's yummy.
deb


----------



## corkyb

Yeahhhh! Deb.  Good for you
Paula


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Welcome back Deb! enjoy the tea.

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


----------



## Dana

Yay for Deb!


----------



## Addie

Yay, Deb!


----------



## Andra

I can't believe that this thread was idle for over 24 hours!
You guys should have seen me with my bag of tea stuff as we headed out to the travel trailer - for ONE night.  I must have had 7-8 different loose teas, some tea bags, a perfect teamaker, my tervis tumbler, the sugar just in case I picked a tea that needed sugar...
I can't imagine how bad I'll be when we really go on vacation for over a week!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I went with a friend to Teavana last night but it was closed. I wanted to get a tea pot warmer for the office. (sigh). Instead we ended up at my house eating lemon cake sipping tea. She has bought two teas from Teavana and wanted to try a rooibos, an oolong, and a straight up green tea. So she sampled my Roobois Carmel Cream and Sumatra Bossan Oolong (both TG) last night. She ended up buying both. Plus Rooibos Jungle Fire and Green Spring (which I have never had) and a tea thermometer and a filter so she can drink tea at the office.

So over all a great weekend. Ben Folds concert on Friday, MSU advanced tot he Final Four, and I got to spend a night indoctrinating a friend to the world of loose leaf tea.


----------



## drenee

I decided not to travel with any tea this week.  I know, shame on me.  I'm glad I'm back to work,
but I'm hating that I have to start packing again.  I did have a travel mug this morning, and I'll be
back home by Thursday.  So technically only two days without tea.  
deb


----------



## Andra

I'm trying to keep from the Diet Cokes this week with the help of [teavanasearch]Raspberry Riot Lemon Mate[/teavanasearch]. It has caffeine and tastes yummy, so here's hoping. The last time we had a Commission Meeting, I blew through a 12-pack in 3 days, even with having some tea also. But this is the first try with the mate.


----------



## BTackitt

Since getting back into tea, and buying my Zarafina, I have completely dropped sodas (diet coke for me) from my diet, except for an occasional Diet Coke Float from Jack in the box. but it's 75%ice cream, 25% DC.. so I don't feel tooo bad about it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have a Dr. Pepper when I go to Chick-fil-a. Normally that is once a week. The only soda in the house is Diet Coke which I don't drink. I hate the taste. I also prefer to drink regular sugar and corn syrup to whatever the heck chemicals they combine to make the fake sweetners. I don't trust that stuff.

Other then that I drink tea, water, and milk.


----------



## Andra

I had a rum and coke this past weekend - the coke was made with real sugar.  The taste was incredible.

Prof, can you get the Dublin Dr. Pepper with real sugar?  DH swears that it's just about perfect.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have heard about the Dublin Dr. Pepper. You can order it online but it is expensive. I need to pick up some of the heritage Dr. Pepper that is for sale these days and try it.


----------



## BTackitt

DH & the kiddoes LOVE Dublin Dr. P. We can get it at various stores here in town.
Personally I never liked DrP so I don't care either way.
I used to drink a 6-pack or more of Diet Coke though, so almost cutting it out altogether seems like a good thing to me. I only get the float once or twice a month.


----------



## Addie

Oh, goodness. Dublin Dr. Pepper is my absolute favourite soda. I have a high school friend who lives in town, and she got a ton of it for her birthday. So whenever I head over, I just have to have some. And she's always very generous with it. 
The best, though, is the fountain Dublin Dr. Pepper. I stopped in this little town on the way back home from Dallas and got some. Heaven!

Yeah, I'm with Prof I'm not a big Diet Coke fan. I don't really care for the taste, and I do make an effort to avoid aspartame.


----------



## Andra

I got started on the Diet Cokes when I started college.  After a while you stop noticing the aftertaste.  Now that I don't drink them much any more, they just don't taste good.  And I'm trying to stick with real sweeteners when I need them instead of the artificial stuff.  But my tea count that I can drink plain is creeping upwards every day.  Maybe it's because most of my stuff in herbal infusions, but I'm counting it as progress.
I'd offer to ship some Dublin Dr. Pepper, but I think it would be very messy... You folks just need to get to Texas from time to time.


----------



## crebel

I discovered another really good bagged tea from Tazo.  I spent 12-18 hours a day at a hospital with my Dad for the last 2 weeks and the cafeteria had a nice selection of tea bags - thank goodness.  This one is Tazo Focus.  It is described as "A cleverly invigorating mix of black tea, roasted yerba mate, orange essence and cocoa peel".  It tastes great and is a good pick-me-up.  Good stuff if loose tea brewing isn't an option.


----------



## Cammie

Guess I'm a TG victim too of sorts.  My evening class teacher is a kind and caring man.  Despite the fact that he leads an incredibly busy life, he has literally helped save many a young person by teaching them a vocation (auto refinishing) and getting them off the streets.  He loves tea.  I decided to order him one of the Zo kettles, a cast iron teapot, tea, a tea warmer and some canisters as a thank you gift from the class.  The order was placed about 10 days ago while the sale was still active.  Payment was debited from my bank account, shipping notification was sent to me from TG.....no indications of any problems what so ever....until the package arrived today.  When I opened the package, there was a note on top that said sorry...Zo kettle not in stock...we will issue you a refund.  

I really think they should have notified me before they shipped that the item was out of stock so I could make the choice about whether to cancel the entire order.  Although they shipped 5 days ago, no refund has yet been sent.  I'm thinking about sending everything  back since this was a theme gift purchased with funds collected from the students.  Either that or I'll have to track down another Zo quickly and make up the price difference myself.  Another alternative would be to give him an Amazon gift certificate in lieu of the tea gift.  

I called TG...of course I had to leave a message.  Grr


----------



## Andra

crebel said:


> I discovered another really good bagged tea from Tazo. I spent 12-18 hours a day at a hospital with my Dad for the last 2 weeks and the cafeteria had a nice selection of tea bags - thank goodness. This one is Tazo Focus. It is described as "A cleverly invigorating mix of black tea, roasted yerba mate, orange essence and cocoa peel". It tastes great and is a good pick-me-up. Good stuff if loose tea brewing isn't an option.


Chris, I haven't seen that one, but I'll have to look closer. It sounds good.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Cammie said:


> Guess I'm a TG victim too of sorts. My evening class teacher is a kind and caring man. Despite the fact that he leads an incredibly busy life, he has literally helped save many a young person by teaching them a vocation (auto refinishing) and getting them off the streets. He loves tea. I decided to order him one of the Zo kettles, a cast iron teapot, tea, a tea warmer and some canisters as a thank you gift from the class. The order was placed about 10 days ago while the sale was still active. Payment was debited from my bank account, shipping notification was sent to me from TG.....no indications of any problems what so ever....until the package arrived today. When I opened the package, there was a note on top that said sorry...Zo kettle not in stock...we will issue you a refund.
> 
> I really think they should have notified me before they shipped that the item was out of stock so I could make the choice about whether to cancel the entire order. Although they shipped 5 days ago, no refund has yet been sent. I'm thinking about sending everything back since this was a theme gift purchased with funds collected from the students. Either that or I'll have to track down another Zo quickly and make up the price difference myself. Another alternative would be to give him an Amazon gift certificate in lieu of the tea gift.
> 
> I called TG...of course I had to leave a message. Grr


That sucks


----------



## corkyb

They never answered my email about the Rhubarb Tea flavor.  I was waiting for an answer before buying the cast iron at half price.  Now the cast iron teapots are no longer on sale at half off.  Which means I can't get my teas at half off either.  And I was also going to buy a glass pot for blooming teas at half off.  Plus the tins I ordered at almost $6.00 a piece are not airtight. I am really aggravated with this company.
Paula


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I can see why you would be. They are hurting themselves and losing business.


----------



## Andra

Did y'all see the Teavana post on Facebook today?
"Teavana is proud to announce of new line of whole bean coffees! From Dark Roast Tropica to Jasmine Dragon Phoenix Japanese Roast, each is a delicious addition to our line of teas . . ."

Cute joke.

Chris, where did you find the Tazo Focus?  I checked the grocery store and the closest Starbucks and no luck.


----------



## crebel

Andra said:


> Chris, where did you find the Tazo Focus? I checked the grocery store and the closest Starbucks and no luck.


Andra, the regular grocery store in the "Big City" - store name, HyVee, is where I found a box to buy a bring home. The first place I found it was individually packaged in the hospital cafeteria. I think it is a very new blend. If you have a store that regularly carries Tazo bagged teas, I'll bet they will or can get it. PM me with your address and I will send you a bag to try while you are looking for it.


----------



## corkyb

Returned my teavana teapot today.  They are having some good sales at Teavana.  They had several cast iron teapots at 30% off.  The hobnail and I think a dragon one.  Some coasters and cups too.  My big find though was a pound of garden aria tea on the shelves in a tin for 75% off.  Wow!  I paid $24 for a pound of it.  COuldn't get any of the sangria stuff.  I did buy strawberry lemonaide herbal tea though and it is wonderful.  I just hope there is no sugar in it.  I bought the cylindrical glass Iced Tea pitcher with strainer and almost three pounds of tea.  I got 15 or 20% off all my teas.  I almost bought the greenish blue hobnail teapot but it was banged up and they only had the floor model.  I spent almost as much as I got back for my teapot.  

I also am calling TG tomorrow again I think and complain to them.

Teavana's website doesn't seem up to date to me.  THey had something about Valentine's day on it and I couldn't find the cast iron stuff on sale.  That store is dangerous for me.  One of the managers could sell me the shirt off her back.  But I have some nice replenishment of my teas.
Paula


----------



## Cammie

I received a call back from TG today.  As several of you have related...the sales person I talked to was very polite.  I was offered the smaller Zo at the sale price and partial refund as a replacement for the out-of-stock larger Zo.  She also gave me the option of returning eveything at TG's expense.  I decided to go with the smaller Zo which is now on its way to me.  So the issue appears to be resolved.  I'm not certain whether I will order from TG again in the future.


----------



## Cammie

corkyb said:


> Returned my teavana teapot today. They are having some good sales at Teavana. They had several cast iron teapots at 30% off. The hobnail and I think a dragon one. Some coasters and cups too. My big find though was a pound of garden aria tea on the shelves in a tin for 75% off. Wow! I paid $24 for a pound of it. COuldn't get any of the sangria stuff. I did buy strawberry lemonaide herbal tea though and it is wonderful. I just hope there is no sugar in it. I bought the cylindrical glass Iced Tea pitcher with strainer and almost three pounds of tea. I got 15 or 20% off all my teas. I almost bought the greenish blue hobnail teapot but it was banged up and they only had the floor model. I spent almost as much as I got back for my teapot.
> 
> I also am calling TG tomorrow again I think and complain to them.
> 
> Teavana's website doesn't seem up to date to me. THey had something about Valentine's day on it and I couldn't find the cast iron stuff on sale. That store is dangerous for me. One of the managers could sell me the shirt off her back. But I have some nice replenishment of my teas.
> Paula


Great finds...I really like the Garden Aria.


----------



## drenee

Cammie, I'm glad you got the TG situation worked out.

I packed up several of my teas and brought them to the lake with 
me this weekend. I'm ready for a great glass of iced tea. 
I opened my tin of Ginseng Vitality and sniffed -- OMG, how I've missed
my teas.

Paula, I know what you mean about going into a Teavana store. I've gotten 
into the habit of making a list and bringing the sheet of paper out so the sales
clerk can see it. Then they know I'm sticking to a plan. 
deb

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I posted on TG's facebook page about the problems people were having with emails and the like. Hope that it helps.


----------



## Dana

I didn't have any problems with being coerced in Teavana, even though I was an easy target. I told her right off the bat that I was a newb to tea and wanted her advice.  I told her the ones that I was definitely wanting to try since they were mentioned in this thread so much and then she suggested others to blend. Together we pared down the ones I was interested in to a more reasonable variety so I had a little of every variety to try... green, chai, black, white, rooibos, etc. Now she may have been tired.... had just returned that day from a trip to Peru! LOL But we spent a lot of time together and discussed a lot of stuff... I didn't feel pressured or ripped off.

My bank offers free Starbucks beverages.... yesterday I tried the Tazo Tea Passion and I'm in love.......... WOWZERS!



I bet you'd love this one, Andra!


----------



## Andra

Dana, I have a tin of the full-leaf version of the Tazo Passion.  I haven't tried it yet, but it just jumped in the pile for today's tasting.  Thanks!


----------



## patinagle

I'm so happy for the folks at the St. James Tearoom! They're now in their new home and it's beautiful!

If anyone is ever in the Albuquerque area and wants to go to afternoon tea, this is the place!

http://www.stjamestearoom.com/home.html


----------



## Dana

Oh wow......... the afternoon tea looks and sounds scrumptious......
http://www.stjamestearoom.com/coming-to-tea.html


----------



## drenee

My best friend, her daughter, mom, neice, sister and myself went to a local tea room last spring.  
I loved the experience.
deb


----------



## BTackitt

well, the weather has gone back up here, so I am back to brewing my teas up at night, rebottle-ing back into the water bottles, so I can have cold tea the next day.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

http://www.amazon.com/Zojirushi-CD-WBC40-4-Liter-Electric-Champagne/dp/B00114Z464/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1270487193&tag=kbpst-20&sr=8-2-catcorr

I purchased a Zojirushi CD-WBC40 Micom 4-Liter Electric Water Boiler and Warmer, Champagne Gold for my office space. I don't really need a 4 liter water dispenser but I like that it has four water temperature settings, the others seemed to have three. The reviews were excellent. I believe that it is the same version for sale on the Teavana website but Amazon's was $30 less expensive. I am cheap so I ordered it with free shipping so it will be here in about a week.

I friended Tea Gschwedner on Facebook and left a wall post regarding their customer service. I told them that I had sent several people to their website to order teas and spend money and that those peoples emails with questions had not been returned. I also commented that it used to be easier to get a customer service rep on the phone. I concluded with they had a great product but my friends ended up going to another tea site to buy what they needed because it was easier to get the help that they needed. He claimed he left me a message in response but there was nothing in my message bin or email.

I suggest that you guys search for Tea Gschwender and add them as a friend and leave your comments there. I think that you are more likely to get a response since it is a more public venue and they probably don't want to see negative posts there.


----------



## Andra

Dana, the Tazo Passion was very good iced.  It's another one that I like with no added sweetener.
Chris, I got the Focus teabags in the mail today.  Too bad they have caffeine and I have to wait until tomorrow to try it!  Oh wait, that's why I wanted to try it in the first place.


----------



## Andra

I was scoping out Teavana again today so I can get some stuff to keep in the travel trailer (will the madness ever end??).
Any comments from anyone on [teavanasearch]Raspberry Soiree[/teavanasearch], [teavanasearch]Pear-Lemon Panache[/teavanasearch], [teavanasearch]Mate Lemon Blast[/teavanasearch] or [teavanasearch]Lemon Youkou[/teavanasearch]?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

People keep asking me if I am pregnant yet. That whole newly married, 38 and want a baby thing makes it a natural question. I have finally told some of my office mates that they will know when I am pregnant long befor eI make an announcement because I will be removing all of the caffienated teas from my tea shelf. They chuckled and looked at my shelf. I was drinking a pot of Arabian Nights (a black/green blend from TG)

And yes, I have a tea shelf at work. With 30 teas on it. My boss commented that I need more cannisters because some bags have shown up. Those are mainly teas that I have tried and not been all that thrilled with. Some are likely to be chucked in the near future due to their age and the fact that I never touch them. (sigh)


----------



## crebel

Andra:  Did you try the Focus tea today?  What did you think?

Prof:  We will need a regularly updated picture of your tea shelf at work because we want to know at least as soon as your co-workers!


----------



## Dana

Andra said:


> Dana, the Tazo Passion was very good iced. It's another one that I like with no added sweetener.


I just bought a tin of it at Starbucks and haven't tried it iced, but I am sure it will be delicious.  _(and the tin is beautiful too.......)_


----------



## Andra

Chris, I did try to Tazo Focus this morning.  It was really good.  I could taste the mate, but just as an aftertaste.  AND NO SWEETENER!
(sorry, that's big for me.  it's only the 2nd tea I've found with mate that I can drink plain.)
Now if only I can find some in the stores near me...
Thanks again for the sample - KindleBoards and the Tea Thread rock!


----------



## Addie

I'm having some Teavana Earl Grey tonight. And I just checked TG's site and saw their Earl Grey No. 69 is back! Whoo!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Today I got my haircut in San Clemente, and that always means stopping by the British Store for some Yorkshire Gold tea.  Ok, I must have been hungry because the Walkers shortbread cookies got in my basket too.  And then, my brother had asked about these, if the British store would carry them.  Pickled walnuts.  And they did!  So I bought him a jar.  They look awful.  The liquid they are in is black, and you can see the walnuts in there, sort of.  Has anyone heard of pickled walnuts or do you know what they taste like?  I am not brave enough to try them.......


----------



## Addie

I have never heard of pickled walnuts. That sounds ... interesting. I'm not sure I would like soggy, sour walnuts. Let us know, if you get brave enough to try them, what they taste like!
Have you ever tried pickled spicy greenbeans? Oh my gosh they are delicious, especially in Bloody Marys.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Where in the world do you find pickled spicy green beans?  I bet my brother would like those too - when he was a kid, all he would eat were green beans!


----------



## Dana

I like to try weird stuff....  will keep an eye out for pickled walnuts.  I just can't imagine what they would be like.......

Haven't had the pickled green beans, but my youngest son and I love pickled okra.  We can finish a jar in one sitting unless we really try hard to pace ourselves.  LOL


----------



## Addie

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Where in the world do you find pickled spicy green beans? I bet my brother would like those too - when he was a kid, all he would eat were green beans!


The only place I've been able to find them is Sun Harvest. I would imagine Whole Foods would have them as well, though. They're a Louisiana thing, I think. And delicious. And pretty expensive, IMO. A little jar costs about $8.



Dana said:


> I like to try weird stuff.... will keep an eye out for pickled walnuts. I just can't imagine what they would be like.......
> 
> Haven't had the pickled green beans, but my youngest son and I love pickled okra. We can finish a jar in one sitting unless we really try hard to pace ourselves. LOL


I'm the same way with the pickled green beans. I've seen the pickled okra next to the pickled green beans, but I've never tried them. I'll have to pick a jar up next time!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

AddieLove said:


> I'm having some Teavana Earl Grey tonight. And I just checked TG's site and saw their Earl Grey No. 69 is back! Whoo!


Awesome. Maybe Arabian Nights will be in.

heads off to order tea.

I would love to show everyone a picture of my tea shelf but we are not allowed cameras at work. (pouts)


----------



## Dana

Well, I think I will be fasting today until supper, so this will be heavy tea day for me...  bought a couple of tins of Tazo that I wanna try.


----------



## BTackitt

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Where in the world do you find pickled spicy green beans? I bet my brother would like those too - when he was a kid, all he would eat were green beans!


Pickled Spicy Green beans and pickled walnuts are for sale at Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Pickled+Green+beans&tag=kbpst-20
http://www.amazon.com/Opies-Pickled-Walnuts-Malt-Vinegar/dp/B001D49JHM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=grocery&qid=1270663544&sr=8-1&tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Addie

BTackitt said:


> Pickled Spicy Green beans and pickled walnuts are for sale at Amazon
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Pickled+Green+beans
> http://www.amazon.com/Opies-Pickled-Walnuts-Malt-Vinegar/dp/B001D49JHM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=grocery&qid=1270663544&sr=8-1


Ooh! Thanks! I didn't even think to look on Amazon. You'd think I'd have learned by now that nearly everything is on Amazon. 
These are the ones they sell at my Sun Harvest:


----------



## Cammie

BTackitt said:


> Pickled Spicy Green beans and pickled walnuts are for sale at Amazon
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Pickled+Green+beans
> http://www.amazon.com/Opies-Pickled-Walnuts-Malt-Vinegar/dp/B001D49JHM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=grocery&qid=1270663544&sr=8-1


Gonna try them just because 

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Ok, Cammie.  You are brave.  And you must report back to us!


----------



## patinagle

Had a great time today, tasting several different Darjeelings with some friends.  We discovered that first flush has a much sharper flavor than second flush (more tannins, maybe?).  Closer to a green in flavor and also in color (lighter) than the second flush.  It was really interesting to compare them.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

patinagle said:


> Had a great time today, tasting several different Darjeelings with some friends. We discovered that first flush has a much sharper flavor than second flush (more tannins, maybe?). Closer to a green in flavor and also in color (lighter) than the second flush. It was really interesting to compare them.


Sounds great! Where did you do this? Yeah the differences are pretty appraent when you try them side by side.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

patinagle said:


> Had a great time today, tasting several different Darjeelings with some friends. We discovered that first flush has a much sharper flavor than second flush (more tannins, maybe?). Closer to a green in flavor and also in color (lighter) than the second flush. It was really interesting to compare them.


Interesting - I have some Darjeeling first flush, and I was surprised at how sharply it tasted! Now I'll have to go back and try it again!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My tea warmer arrived today. Yeah1 Testing it out at home this weekend and then bringing it to work. It heated up pretty quickly but seems to take a while to get down to 175 for green tea. But it is easy to use and looks fine. I need to read about programing the various features.


----------



## patinagle

ProfCrash said:


> Sounds great! Where did you do this? Yeah the differences are pretty appraent when you try them side by side.


At a friend's house. A half-dozen or so of us get together for tea every couple of months.


----------



## patinagle

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Interesting - I have some Darjeeling first flush, and I was surprised at how sharply it tasted! Now I'll have to go back and try it again!


You might try shortening the brewing time. I plan to try that next.


----------



## Dana

Has anyone received their first issues of Body and Soul from the Teavana promotion a while back?  I received BOTH the April and May issues today.  LOL


----------



## Andra

No on the Body and Soul. But I did get a sad email from Teavana yesterday. It looks like I won't be getting my remaining 4 oz of Raspberry Sangris that were on backorder. Something about not getting it from their supplier. 
Good thing I received almost 2 lbs on my last big order.


----------



## Dana

Wow!  That worked out well that you placed such a large order last time!    That should last quite a while.


----------



## Jane917

As I sit here sipping my green tea, I just found this thread. I started to review it from the beginning, but it is just too long! I used to order a lot of teas on the internet, but have not done that in years, and I am totally out of the loop regarding good internet tea merchants. Also, there is just so big a selection that I need some "favorites." I used to buy loose tea, but now only buy teabags. I have my share of infusers, and could go back to loose tea, though storage is always a problem because there are only 2 of us.So...any suggestions are appreciated.

Preferences:

I have bought white and green tea in grocery stores and specialty stores for years, but am not limited to it.

Love spicy, citrus, berry flavors

Prefer herbal, but also will venture into caffeinated

Need to find some good tea vendors!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

If you love spicey then there are some great red teas at Tea Gschwender for you.

http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/5651/Rooibush-Ginger/ Rooibush Ginger
http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/5595/Rooibush-Jungle-Fire/ Rooibush Jungle Fire (A favorite of mine)
http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/5141/Anna%C2%B4s/ Anna's is a raspberry infused tea but it is a black tea.

The other favorite store in this thread is Teavana. I like spicy teas but I don't think of any I have from Teavana that are spicy per see.


----------



## Addie

The berry flavours that I've tried at Teavana have been black, so I don't know if that's something you're willing to try. I did try a green tea one as well. [teavanasearch]Sweet Cranberry Black Tea[/teavanasearch] [teavanasearch]Raspberry Black Tea[/teavanasearch] [teavanasearch]Japanese Wild Cherry Green Tea[/teavanasearch]
I liked these all pretty well. I found out I'm not a huge berry tea person, though. I think I got most of these because I read others mentioning them on this thread, though.
Oh, and one I always recommend is [teavanasearch]Peach Momotaro[/teavanasearch]. It's a white blooming tea and one of my favourites.
We've all got plenty of recommendations to give, so I'm sure you'll get a lot more. If you're easily enabled, you may need to watch out or you'll end up with a home full of tea!


----------



## cruising ann

Oh so many Teas.  So many places to try.  Did not read all 97 pages, but feel a trip to London coming on..... Best tea I have ever had in my life.  Dark, Strong with just a tad of sugar.  Of course the scones and clotted cream didnt hurt.    Brought lots home, but that stash is long gone.


----------



## Neo

Hi everyone!!!

Been gone for a while but finally back. In the meantime I received my pewter 1000 lines Teavana cast iron pot, and I have to say that I couldn't be more pleased with it! It's beautiful and VERY well made. I have also started brewing my tea in it, and I don't know if it's only in my mind, but I do find that my tea tastes better 

I also got my Kura Oval Cast Iron Teapot Warmer (which has no review on the Teavana site) and I am very happy with it too. It is simple yet easy on the eyes and will fit any size of teapot, which is really convenient!

These 2 items have immediately become everyday use items: the warmer is on my coffee table and the pot, when not in use (i.e. at night when I sleep and during the day when I'm at work) on my kitchen counter, waiting for me to get home and brew myself a pot - which is the first thing I do when I get home at night: I put the water to boil BEFORE I even change or take my shoes off!!!

Very strangely though, I haven't even yet tried my TG iron cast pots. They are gorgeous, but I somehow first tried the Teavana one, and can't seem to want to change? I have to admit that I do find the Teavana nicer, but can't pinpoint exactly why. It seems that I prefer Teavana Tea pots and TG teas  I think my large Senbiki TG pot will be a gift to someone, along with the Senbiki cups I got from Teavana. I have also received my black Hada cast iron teacups and love them, they are by far my favorites and will fit with any pot.

So now, I am once again looking at Teavana cast iron pots - and no, I don't NEED any other, but boy do I want one more!!!! These things are as bad as Kindle covers, seriously ! So I'm thinking that I have a black small Senbiki from TG, a pewter Thousand lines, and I'm now looking at red, with motifs. And I find myself hesitating between the red Year of the Dragon pot, and the Four Seasons one. The four Season is slightly bigger (18 oz against 16 oz for the year of the dragon), and I really like the color of it on my monitor, a real red, whereas the Year of the dragon looks somehow more orange-y... But I do like the dragon design VERY much, as I have a thing for dragons (always have), and would love to have one on a teapot I would use daily! I could always go with the black dragon pot (which I find gorgeous too), but I'm trying to justify the purchase by the fact that red is different from what I already have ...

Any thoughts or advice? Does anyone have the red Year of the dragon pot and could tell me what the color really is like?

Else, still tremendously enjoying my Panna Cotta Rhubarb Roibush from TG, had another 250g shipped and can see how I'm going to go through that in a jiffy. Maybe next time I need to order 500g... It's the only tea I truly enjoy without sugar (besides the Japanese roasted rice tea, that is, and the Teavana diet Tea - which I'm not sure I really like, but hope helps as I'm on a diet...).



Andra said:


> No on the Body and Soul. But I did get a sad email from Teavana yesterday. It looks like I won't be getting my remaining 4 oz of Raspberry Sangris that were on backorder. Something about not getting it from their supplier.
> Good thing I received almost 2 lbs on my last big order.


I'm getting to the end of my 8 oz of [teavanasearch]Raspberry Sangria[/teavanasearch] and can see now how you would have bought 2 pounds of it! I'm getting a bit panicky as to not getting anymore of it and hoarding the last I have . I really hope they start having it again soon, seems like a lot of people would be sad if it was discontinued...


----------



## Jane917

Neo, I love both teapots you are looking at. My cast iron pot is black with a dragonfly. I got it in San Franciso many years ago. Do you have any Yixing pots? I have a couple, but haven't ever used them.

I have never used cast iron teacups, but will have to look into them. We use Bee Hive pottery cups. Not very fancy or celebratory.

My advice? Buy them all and let me know what you don't want to keep!  

Jane


----------



## Neo

Jane917 said:


> Neo, I love both teapots you are looking at. My cast iron pot is black with a dragonfly. I got it in San Franciso many years ago. Do you have any Yixing pots? I have a couple, but haven't ever used them.


Thank you Jane ! I am leaning towards the black Year of the dragon pot myself, just because I find that I never tire of black and because it would go very well with the simple black Hada iron cast cups I already have (not that the red pot wouldn't go with black cups, but...).

No Yixing pots - yet, in my collection, but who knows ? Right now I'm really obsessed with iron cast: just love the heft there is to them, and how they keep my tea warm for so long.



Jane917 said:


> I have never used cast iron teacups, but will have to look into them. We use Bee Hive pottery cups. Not very fancy or celebratory.


I like iron cast cups because of the weight and size: relatively small but comfortable heavy in the hand. Thye allow me to always have hot tea, instead of having a bigger cup in which I let my tea grow cold. I am however right now) partial the the Hada cups: they sit very nicely in my hand, love the shape, but also the slight structure they have, very "comfortable". They are not very fancy either, just simple and black!



Jane917 said:


> My advice? Buy them all and let me know what you don't want to keep!


LOL, you are not helping me here Jane!!!!!! And... I already toyed with the idea of buying all three  (the Four Season in red, the Year of the dragon in both red and black), and return the 2 I wouldn't keep, but 1) it is too dangerous, I may end up keeping 2! and 2) Tevana doesn't do free returns, so it would become quite expensive, seeing how much these things weigh!!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have the red year of the dragon. It looks more coppery then red but it is beautiful. I makes about 32 ounces of tea.


----------



## Neo

ProfCrash said:


> I have the red year of the dragon. It looks more coppery then red but it is beautiful. I makes about 32 ounces of tea.


Thanks for the info Prof!!! But I wonder, because they do specify 16 oz on the site: do you have the Year of the Dragon or Imperial Dragon pot? I think the Imperial Dragon is absolutely gorgeous but simply too big for everyday (or rather every evening) use for me alone (it is just me). It may be in my future though, for when I have guests . Which now makes me think I should go for the black Year of the dragon, and then later (like next month or so) for the red imperial dragon, hmmm.... Would this make sense?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have the Year of the Dragon and I can easily pour 4 cups of water in mine. Maybe they used to sell a larger size?


----------



## KindleChickie

Well, I would love to read this thread but 97 pages....aint happenin.

Just ordered a Portmeirion tisaniere from Amazon. I use to buy a lot of Portmeirion, love their botanical stuff.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002LY8Y7E/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=AIIPVFX3AG363&tag=kbpst-20


----------



## drenee

You don't have to read all 97 pages.
You can talk about something we've already discussed, and we'll happily discuss it again.
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

We have no problem with repeating discussions. (grins) We like hearing ourselves type.


----------



## drenee

LOL.


----------



## Neo

ProfCrash said:


> I have the Year of the Dragon and I can easily pour 4 cups of water in mine. Maybe they used to sell a larger size?


wow, nice! Must be that they had a larger size. I am happy to report that I clicked on the black one . I know the red Imperial dragon will probably follow someday sooner rather than later ...



ProfCrash said:


> We have no problem with repeating discussions. (grins) We like hearing ourselves type.


Oh yeah!!!!! 

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


----------



## frojazz

Welcome to all the new tea thread readers!  We have our very own tea expert on this thread and many tea and tea accessory enablers. Pull up a chair and put your feet up, but don't knock over my tea pot!

I just wanted to post that I got a postcard today from [teavanasearch]Teavana[/teavanasearch] with a code for 20% off one pound of tea. Use LOVETEA in the coupon code section when you checkout. It is only 10% more off than normal if you order that much tea, but every little bit helps you save for that cast iron tea pot! (The pound does not have to be all the same kind.)


----------



## Jane917

This is a very enabling thread! Thanks for the discount code. I just placed an order.


----------



## Neo

Jane917 said:


> This is a very enabling thread! Thanks for the discount code. I just placed an order.


Another code - that cumulates with others: 10OFF (takes USD 10 off the whole order)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I got the same postcard yesterday.

Loving my hot water dispenser. My family teased me mercilessly for it over the weekend. I laughed along with them. It is a luxury item and I can see how it seems to be a bit silly. But it makes me happy and I can afford it so why not? It is sitting on my desk at work as I type. It looks like I go through 5-6 liters of water a day (yikes) making tea. And it will be handy for oatmeal and my raman noodles. 

Now off to TG to order some teas that they just got back in. Arabian Nights here I come!!!


----------



## angelad

Jane917 said:


> This is a very enabling thread! Thanks for the discount code. I just placed an order.


Switch from the dark side of coffee to the light side of TEA


----------



## Andra

Jane917 said:


> Love spicy, citrus, berry flavors
> 
> Prefer herbal, but also will venture into caffeinated


Well, I can't recommend my top favorite since it's been discontinued, but I really like Teavana's [teavanasearch]Sweet Fruit Garden.[/teavanasearch] It has a very complex fruit flavor, but absolutely no real tea!
I have also ordered from Adagio Teas and I love their Sour Apple. It smells like a jolly rancher and has a nice puckery flavor.


----------



## Andra

Neo said:


> I'm getting to the end of my 8 oz of [teavanasearch]Raspberry Sangria[/teavanasearch] and can see now how you would have bought 2 pounds of it! I'm getting a bit panicky as to not getting anymore of it and hoarding the last I have . I really hope they start having it again soon, seems like a lot of people would be sad if it was discontinued...


I'm already finding myself hoarding it... I am drinking more of the [teavanasearch]Sweet Fruit Garden[/teavanasearch] instead. It's just not the same flavor though. I'm really disappointed about the Raspberry...
Now I'm trying to figure out if I was charged for the entire order when I was short 4 oz...


----------



## Neo

Andra said:


> Well, I can't recommend my top favorite since it's been discontinued, but I really like Teavana's [teavanasearch]Sweet Fruit Garden.[/teavanasearch] It has a very complex fruit flavor, but absolutely no real tea!
> I have also ordered from Adagio Teas and I love their Sour Apple. It smells like a jolly rancher and has a nice puckery flavor.


Your favorite from Teavana being also my favorite from Teavana, I'm thinking maybe I should give the Adagio Sour apple a try...

BTW, just received my Black Year of the Dragon iron cast teapot from Teavana, and have to say that I am once again blown away: it is simply gorgeous!!!!! The black makes it look very classy, and it actually looks bigger than I expected - it is a bit flatter too (i.e. not so high), which gives more room to the dragon on it. I can see it becoming my ultimate favorite, especially for evenings - I think it's the perfect size when I get home late from work but still want to drink more than a cup.

I have to say that so far I'm not overly in love with Teavana's teas, except for the Raspberry Sangria which is discontinued or something , but I LOVE their iron cast teapots !!!! Wonder which one will be next ...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

OK TG lovers. There is a TG store in North Carolina. I joined their facebook page as a fan. 

"TeaGschwendner Raleigh Renee, we can send you a list of available teas, you can call the store and work with a tea consultant, and we'll ship to you same day for about $5 to $7."

It sounds like they would be better to work with directly then the TG website and the shipping is reasonable. You might want to call them


----------



## Andra

Neo said:


> Your favorite from Teavana being also my favorite from Teavana, I'm thinking maybe I should give the Adagio Sour apple a try...


Neo, I can send you some of the Adagio Sour Apple if you want to give it a try. I can also send you an email for a $5 gift certificate from Adagio if you pm me your name and email address - that will give me 10 "frequent cup points" if you redeem it. Adagio does let you order samples of their teas - the Sour Apple is $2 and it makes 10 cups. https://www.adagio.com/herbal/sour_apple.html?SID=9d0e1684378e7cd72665d0a5e22680a1


----------



## Andra

So this morning I was telling my friend over the cubicle wall that the Raspberry Sangria was discontinued because she's been drinking it too. But Teavana's website says that it's backordered and will ship after May 4th I'm officially confused. But believe you me, I'm going to be stalking their site and if I catch it in stock again, it's major order time. In the meantime, I'm going to try the [teavanasearch]Raspberry Soiree Green[/teavanasearch].


----------



## Neo

Andra said:


> Neo, I can send you some of the Adagio Sour Apple if you want to give it a try. I can also send you an email for a $5 gift certificate from Adagio if you pm me your name and email address - that will give me 10 "frequent cup points" if you redeem it. Adagio does let you order samples of their teas - the Sour Apple is $2 and it makes 10 cups. https://www.adagio.com/herbal/sour_apple.html?SID=9d0e1684378e7cd72665d0a5e22680a1


Thank you so much for your kind offer Andra, that is sooo nice, really! Unfortuantely, being so not patient myself, I just went ahead last night and placed an order already .

The thing is that I'm on this stupid and harsh diet, and the only thing I can have as normal, is tea. So I indulge, both on teas and tea pots, as well, no harm done on those, and unlike clothes, they will always fit 

BTW, someone on the Adagio site was recommending mixing the Sour Apple with Caramel Roibos (which I happen to have from TG). Thought it sounded like a really good idea too, but was wondering; how would you mix it? 50/50? Or other proportions? I have to admit I've never mixed teas, and any help and advice on this one would be most welcomed 

But really, thank you so much on your kind offer, I'm VERY touched !

BTW, I really hope you are right on the Raspberry Sangria - I noticed that myself last night (before it just said "out of stock" on it, so maybe there is indeed hope ). Fingers crossed!!!!!!


----------



## Andra

Neo, I printed the page from Teavana's site today and put it on my cube wall to remind me to keep checking on the Raspberry Sangria!

LOL! You sound like me when it comes to ordering teas - just do it! I've even expedited shipping...

I did have some of the different rooibos teas from Adagio - Caramel and Cinnamon Apple. I didn't care for either of them. The Caramel was especially nasty - there was something in there that just had a BAD aftertaste, no matter what I mixed it with. I tossed the tea but kept the canister.
That's one bad thing - their 4-oz things used to come in nice little canisters - now it's just a bag...

What I've discovered about mixing teas is that sometimes I get something good and sometimes I don't. I think it's trial and error to find a mix that works for you. For example, to stretch my Raspberry Sangria, I do the first 16 ounces plain (I have a Teavana Perfect Teamaker at the office). Then for the next one, I toss in a spoon of [teavanasearch]Tahitian Limeade.[/teavanasearch] I think it adds a nice lime touch to the raspberry. But when I tried the same trick with the Sweet Fruit Garden, I didn't like it. I think Sweet Fruit Garden has too many flavors to start with and adding the lime was just too much.
I'm also trying to find something to mix with [teavanasearch]Mate Vana[/teavanasearch] because it has a harsh flavor that reminds me of coffee and I am NOT a coffee drinker. But no matter what I try, it still tastes yucky.


----------



## Andra

OK, one more entry from me today...

My friend Deani from over the cubicle wall (who is now a loose-tea convert) saw a local coffee/tea place the other day and we had to go check it out.
It's called The Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf (http://coffeebean.com/index.aspx) - they have some loose teas and some that are "full-leaf" bags. They also sell cups of hot tea and iced tea. They had several of the ones we wanted to try already brewed as iced tea so we got to taste them.
I walked out with Apple Rooibos, Raspberry Ceylon, Chai and Swedish Berries. The Raspberry is a black tea and I was pleasantly surprised to find that it tasted good without sugar...

According to the site, their Domestic stores are only in California, Arizona, Nevada, Hawaii and Texas but they have quite a few stores outside of the US.


----------



## drenee

Andra, I mix my [teavanasearch]Mate Vana[/teavanasearch] with [teavanasearch]My Morning Mate[/teavanasearch].
But that's just more of a coffee flavor, so I don't think it's very helpful. 
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

OK, joining the Raleigh North Carolina TG fan page on Facebook might have been a bad idea. They have tea tasting events there. I want a TG near me damnit. I want one near me right now!!!

Maybe if I hold my breath they will get around to opening a store in my area. 

But then I wouldn't be able to finish off my pot of Anna's. I love Anna's. A nice raspberry black tea. Good stuff.

(releases her breath) But only cause I wanna drink tea.


----------



## Andra

Poor Prof!  How far are you from Raleigh?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Far away. I am in Northern Virginia. I have been to the TG store in Chicago when I visit the city. Love that little shop.


----------



## Andra

I checked the Raspberry Sangria a few minutes ago.  The search page still says "Out of Stock" but if you click on it the details show "In Stock".  So I just ordered 5 more pounds of it - we'll see if I actually get it (huge grin).


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Five pounds? Wow. That is some serious tea love.


----------



## Neo

Andra said:


> I checked the Raspberry Sangria a few minutes ago. The search page still says "Out of Stock" but if you click on it the details show "In Stock". So I just ordered 5 more pounds of it - we'll see if I actually get it (huge grin).


Woohoooooo!!!! Thank you so much Andra!!!! I learned my lesson this time, and just ordered 4 pounds of it 

Now I can drink it all summer long without hoarding or worrying about running out . What a relief!


----------



## Andra

ProfCrash said:


> Five pounds? Wow. That is some serious tea love.


5 pounds = 20% discount...
And it's sealed so it will keep for a while...
But I've blown through over a pound in the past month - it's so yummy iced when we are having warm weather here. It just makes me smile


----------



## Andra

ProfCrash said:


> Far away. I am in Northern Virginia. I have been to the TG store in Chicago when I visit the city. Love that little shop.


But aren't all those states over there real close together??
(remember, I live in Texas and my distance perception is skewed.)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

They are close together but the drive is about 5-6 hours away. That is a long way to go for tea. (grins) It is better for me to fly to Chicago, visit with my Brother and the In Laws and go to TG in Chicago. 

Or they could open one up close to me. We all know that I can held keep a store up and running for a good long time.


----------



## corkyb

just ordered a pound of the sangria. Hope I like it. Also a pound of strawberry lemonade. I really like that. Got 20% off.

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


----------



## drenee

I need to make a tea run.  Maybe one afternoon next week.  
deb


----------



## Andra

corkyb said:


> just ordered a pound of the sangria. Hope I like it. Also a pound of strawberry lemonade. I really like that. Got 20% off.


If you don't like it, one of us will take it off your hands 
(ducks and runs)


----------



## Neo

Andra said:


> If you don't like it, one of us will take it off your hands
> (ducks and runs)


We might even fight for it!!!!!!!! LOL 

Andra, my sour apple is on the way, should get it tomorrow (actually should have gotten it today but UPS made a routing mistake, can you believe this !!!!!). My Caramel Roibos is from TG, so I hope I like it better than you did yours - but haven't tried it yet, still stuck on the the Roibos Panna Cotta Rhubarb (also from TG, it's AMAZING!!!!!)....


----------



## Andra

Neo, I sure hope you like the Sour Apple...


----------



## BTackitt

Andra said:


> OK, one more entry from me today...
> 
> My friend Deani from over the cubicle wall (who is now a loose-tea convert) saw a local coffee/tea place the other day and we had to go check it out.
> It's called The Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf (http://coffeebean.com/index.aspx) - they have some loose teas and some that are "full-leaf" bags. They also sell cups of hot tea and iced tea. They had several of the ones we wanted to try already brewed as iced tea so we got to taste them.
> I walked out with Apple Rooibos, Raspberry Ceylon, Chai and Swedish Berries. The Raspberry is a black tea and I was pleasantly surprised to find that it tasted good without sugar...
> 
> According to the site, their Domestic stores are only in California, Arizona, Nevada, Hawaii and Texas but they have quite a few stores outside of the US.


So Andra? which state are you in? because I am in San Francisco atm (emergency trip Grams is in the hospital) and I saw one of these stores on my way to visit with her today. Now, instead of wondering if I should stop there, I may have to allow extra drive time so that I can stop and look around.


----------



## Andra

BTackitt said:


> So Andra? which state are you in? because I am in San Francisco atm (emergency trip Grams is in the hospital) and I saw one of these stores on my way to visit with her today. Now, instead of wondering if I should stop there, I may have to allow extra drive time so that I can stop and look around.


I am in Austin, Texas which seems like one of the few places they have stores in the state. Their store finder is pretty lame. I tried to find all stores in the state and couldn't get it to do it. The folks where we went were pretty nice and not hard-sell at all. Granted, they had more coffee than tea, but they did offer us samples of everything they had made up - I think we tasted 4 iced teas.
I've tried 3 of the 4 that I bought - the Chai is on the list for this morning - and I've enjoyed all of them. I've gotten to where I don't really want tea bags, but I do like these.


----------



## Andra

Got my ship notice on the [teavanasearch]Raspberry Sangria[/teavanasearch]. It will probably come in when I'm on the road for work next week. I sure hope I got the whole order - the draft on the bank account shows the total amount...


----------



## Neo

Andra said:


> Got my ship notice on the [teavanasearch]Raspberry Sangria[/teavanasearch]. It will probably come in when I'm on the road for work next week. I sure hope I got the whole order - the draft on the bank account shows the total amount...


Lucky you! Mine is still "processing to ship" . I seem to have no luck with tea shipping these days... Of well, thank god I still have my other 17 kinds to fall back on I guess


----------



## corkyb

Mine went from processing to shipped sometime within the last two hours.
Can't wait to try the raspberry sangria.
Paula ny


----------



## Neo

corkyb said:


> Mine went from processing to shipped sometime within the last two hours.
> Can't wait to try the raspberry sangria.
> Paula ny


Finally just went to "shipped" too, which means I should be getting all of it on Monday  - not that I'm really in that much of a hurry though, as I still have some left and can now drink it without counting 

I REALLY hope you like the [teavanasearch]Raspberry Sangria[/teavanasearch] Paula, I have to say it's one of my favorite herbal tea ever (except for the TG Panna Cotta rhubarb Roibos of course, but we already knew that !). I do like mine with some sugar though (whereas I don't need any in the Roibos). can't wait to hear from you what you think/how you like it!


----------



## corkyb

hmmm, I may not like it if it needs sugar as I can't use any.
I do have an artificial sweetener out of Canada that I can use, but I prefer not to sweeten my tea.  But that means some are too tart.  I was wondering about the raspberry part as that can be tart.  Well, keep your eye out, I may be listing a pound of it on Buy,Sell, Trade and Barter.

I went to Teavana today and came home with a 28 oz black shogun.  Shogun is not my favorite pattern but it was 30% off so it only came to $105.  I thought that was a good buy, but then I had to have some hobnail cups to go with it and my shiny red and black coasters.  Then I bought 4 of those blue artistic tins with the white bamboo painted on them.  They are $9.78 in the store, marked down from $13.99.  They had some pretty colored hobnail pots but they were the demo model and were pretty beat up I thought.  The black one is pretty and now I have a little bigger teapot.  Still mad at TG for not calling me back about the Rhubard tea so I missed out on the CI50 sale and didn't buy that beautiful blue cast iron teapot.  Plus I have some tins that I paid a pretty penny for from TG and they are't even airtight.  They don't even close tightly and they were the Edmon tins.
Paula ny


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Wow, a tea thread!  With thousands of messages!

While usually I'll read an entire thread before posting, in this case, I'm going to read the first message, and skip the other 2500 or so.  

I drink a couple teas a day.  I usually drink a green tea in the morning with a bit of lemon.  In the evening I like chamomile.  Lately I like the "Celestial" brand, but I'm not picky.

I also drink two or three coffees a day, but can I mention that in a tea thread?


----------



## drenee

Welcome to the tea thread.  We have a Keurig coffee thread, but you can talk about coffee here.  
I personally love coffee, although since I've discovered loose teas I've pretty much cut out the coffee.
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I know what this coffee thing is, I choose not to consume it (grins)

You wounnd't happen to have a Teavana or a nice local tea store near by would you?


----------



## Neo

Andra said:


> Neo, I sure hope you like the Sour Apple...


So I got my Sour Apple last night and of course started experimenting right away .

I tried it on its own, and mixed 50/50 with the TG Cream Caramel Roibos, and I have to say that I like both! Mixing it with the Roibos subdues the tartness a bit, while still leaving the nice sour apple taste - and I only need a little bit of sugar (or rather stevia, as I'm on a diet at this point in time). I think it's very nice like that as an evening tea, soothing with a tang - does this make sense?

On its own, I see it more as an afternoon tea, very nice and energizing through the taste buds . I do need quite a bit of sugar with it though.

I am now contemplating buying myself the large [teavanasearch]Perfect Tea Maker[/teavanasearch] along with the Teavana [teavanasearch]Perfect Iced Tea Pitcher[/teavanasearch] to make loads of iced [teavanasearch]Raspberry Sangria[/teavanasearch] this summer, but the pitcher doesn't have good reviews . On the other hand I am still tempted because I'm sure with that one that the lid will fit the [teavanasearch]Perfect Tea Maker[/teavanasearch]... I think I still need to think about that one, but any feedback from actual owners would be welcomed - as always 



DArenson said:


> Wow, a tea thread! With thousands of messages!
> 
> While usually I'll read an entire thread before posting, in this case, I'm going to read the first message, and skip the other 2500 or so.
> 
> I drink a couple teas a day. I usually drink a green tea in the morning with a bit of lemon. In the evening I like chamomile. Lately I like the "Celestial" brand, but I'm not picky.
> 
> I also drink two or three coffees a day, but can I mention that in a tea thread?


Welcome to the Tea Thread, and beware the (not always so subtle but always VERY well meant) enabling here


----------



## corkyb

Neo,
I bought this one but haven't used it yet.  And now that you say that, i wonder if I wanted to use it with the perfect teamaker instead of leaving the leaves in it, I wonder if it would work.  I liked this because it's an all in one, but I am coveting the larger perfect teamaker.  I bought the smaller one and took it to work and it's ease of use with the hot water tank has resulted in my drinking a lot more tea at work.
Paula


----------



## Neo

Thanks Paula! So the Perfect Tea Maker seems to be a good idea anyway, from your use and what you are saying. I know I won't take it with me to work (it would disappear in a minute, I already have to lock in my cup and loose tea!), and would really only use it to make big pitchers of Iced Tea, so for me the large one would make more sense.

At home I either use one of my iron cast teapots (so here the Perfect Tea Maker wouldn't work anyway), or one of these


----------



## corkyb

Do you have a link for that?


----------



## Neo

I bought it on Amazon and love it! Keeps my tea warmer longer and the outside stays always cool to the touch. It's my everyday morning cup before work, when I don't have time for a whole pot! It's also VERY light weight wise, but still sturdy.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0010NR7C0/ref=ox_ya_os_product


----------



## Andra

I've been trying to cut out the sweetened in my teas and have been very successful with the herbals.  For some reason, I still need a little for most things that have real tea leaves in them!
Having said that, I drink both Teavana's Raspberry Sangria and Adagio's Sour Apple plain and love them - but I do like things a little on the tart side.
I'm also trying to decide the most efficient way to make larger amounts of iced tea as we head into the summer months.  I use my 16-oz Perfect Teamaker during the day since it lets me switch flavors every 2 pots or so.  Decisions!  Decisions!


----------



## Andra

DArenson said:


> Wow, a tea thread! With thousands of messages!
> 
> While usually I'll read an entire thread before posting, in this case, I'm going to read the first message, and skip the other 2500 or so.
> 
> I drink a couple teas a day. I usually drink a green tea in the morning with a bit of lemon. In the evening I like chamomile. Lately I like the "Celestial" brand, but I'm not picky.
> 
> I also drink two or three coffees a day, but can I mention that in a tea thread?


Welcome to the Tea Thread! You don't have to read all the earlier posts - as Prof pointed out a few days ago, we'll happily repeat ourselves multiple times if necessary. We even talk about other things from time to time... but mostly tea.


----------



## corkyb

Can't wait for my raspberry sangria to try it.  It's in the UPS warehouse in my area since 5 am this morning.  But it says Monday delivery. I was kind of hoping it would come today and the big brown truck comes late to my house.  But no such luck so far.  UPS tracking is usually right on spot, So I'm guessing I will see it monday.


----------



## Jane917

I am really bummed. I thought I placed an order with Teavana last week, but I can find to record of the order or payment. Maybe I forgot to hit submit. I even used the LOVETEA code. I have e-mailed Teavana to see if they have any record of me, but have not heard back. I guess the good news would be that if I have to work up another order, I can add the raspberry sangria, which was listed out of stock when I placed my order.


----------



## Neo

Andra said:


> I'm also trying to decide the most efficient way to make larger amounts of iced tea as we head into the summer months.


So, I've decided to take one for the team  and just ordered the large [teavanasearch]Perfect Tea Maker (32oz)[/teavanasearch] along with the Teavana [teavanasearch]Perfect Iced Tea Pitcher[/teavanasearch]. Will try them when I get them next week (if the weather cooperates that is, we are back in the cold and certainly NOT in iced tea weather right now!!!), and report back here.

I figure that if I can make 64oz of Raspberry Sangria Iced Tea at the time, I should be fine this summer 



Jane917 said:


> I am really bummed. I thought I placed an order with Teavana last week, but I can find to record of the order or payment. Maybe I forgot to hit submit. I even used the LOVETEA code. I have e-mailed Teavana to see if they have any record of me, but have not heard back. I guess the good news would be that if I have to work up another order, I can add the raspberry sangria, which was listed out of stock when I placed my order.


Jane, don't be bummed: it's fate telling you you NEED that [teavanasearch]Raspberry Sangria[/teavanasearch], and gving you anotehr shot at getting it with the free shipping you will get on your larger order


----------



## Andra

Neo said:


> So, I've decided to take one for the team  and just ordered the large [teavanasearch]Perfect Tea Maker (32oz)[/teavanasearch] along with the Teavana [teavanasearch]Perfect Iced Tea Pitcher[/teavanasearch]. Will try them when I get them next week (if the weather cooperates that is, we are back in the cold and certainly NOT in iced tea weather right now!!!), and report back here.
> 
> I figure that if I can make 64oz of Raspberry Sangria Iced Tea at the time, I should be fine this summer


Neo, thanks for making such a sacrifice for us 

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


----------



## Jane917

I had the 16 oz Perfect Tea maker on my phantom order. If I find out I really have not placed an order, I will be sure to order the raspberry sangria tea.


----------



## Jane917

I just confirmed by checking one of my debit card accounts that I actually did place a Teavana order on 4/15. Although my account has been charged, I have received no order confirmation or shipping information from Teavana. Does it sometimes take a while?


----------



## Andra

Jane917 said:


> I just confirmed by checking one of my debit card accounts that I actually did place a Teavana order on 4/15. Although my account has been charged, I have received no order confirmation or shipping information from Teavana. Does it sometimes take a while?


I usually get mine quite quickly. Did you check your Spam folder?? Yahoo sometimes marks things that should come through. I've also had very good results calling them with my questions. Not sure if they are open on Sunday, but you can find the number on their website.


----------



## Jane917

I just checked my SPAM folder, and the notification is not there. I have already e-mailed, so hopefully they will respond tomorrow.


----------



## Neo

Jane917 said:


> I just checked my SPAM folder, and the notification is not there. I have already e-mailed, so hopefully they will respond tomorrow.


That's really weird though: they usually ship the same day if the order is placed before noon eastern time, or at the latest the next day. Have you checked your account on Teavana? They are pretty good at updating it and it usually says "shipped" one day before I get the notice - which means that I usually get the shipping notice in my inbox the same day I receive the package (they are really close by I guess).

Also, I would call them tomorrow morning: my experience with them has almost always been that phone calls have gotten an immediate solution, whereas my e-mails have taken days to be answered...


----------



## Jane917

Neo, another mystery. When I go to the Teavana website, and try to look at my account, it doesn't seem to know me. I don't ever remember setting up an account. I will try to find time to call them tomorrow if I don't hear from them first.


----------



## Neo

I can't remember if I had to or not, but I clearly remember setting up my account with them when I checked out the first time I ordered there. Please let us know what happens, and I really hope this gets sorted out fast!


----------



## Jane917

I have $70 of tea and the Perfect Tea maker on order! All due to the enabling on this thread! I sure hope no one starts a Mixology thread!


----------



## Neo

Jane917 said:


> I have $70 of tea and the Perfect Tea maker on order! All due to the enabling on this thread! I sure hope no one starts a Mixology thread!


LOL, I'm soooo with you on that! Tea has ever been my thing, but then had to let it go a bit while living in developing countries (couldn't really get to the teas and stuff). Then I moved here and found my favorite teas again at Dean and Deluca's, but no real tea shop per se in the area.

THEN I came across this thread here, and boy have I been enabled!!!! I stopped with Kindle accessories a while back (found my perfect skin and cover, still get the occasional BB bag, but that's pretty much it  ), but in the past couple of months I have discovered Teagschwendner and my favorite Roibos yet (panna cotta Rhubarb), as well as Teavana and their [teavanasearch]Raspberry Sangria[/teavanasearch] (among other teas from both shops, but those are the definite favorites!), bought 4 iron cast tea pots (one of them is going to a good home on Tuesday as a birthday gift - never been used and probably never will be here, just too big for me alone, my friend has regular tea sessions with one or the other of her 2 older kids but doesn't own a teapot), 5 iron cast cups (2 of them will go to the same home on Tuesday as they go with said big teapot), and let's not go into the number of different teas, some hits, and some definite misses, one of them being now in my bathroom in lieu of pot-pourri (smell like heaven, taste like - well you know what!).

So yeah, I know EXACTLY what you mean!!!

Oh and did I mention that thanks to KB and the rice cooker thread, I now also own a wonderful - could - never - live - without - it - anymore - rice cooker? And am lusting after the 3 in 1 Fagor slow cooker... Shoot me !!!!


----------



## Jane917

Neo, I don't want to one-up you, but I have been using a rice cooker for a long time. I got my current Sanyo programmable rice cooker a couple of years ago. My on/off rice cookers all went off to college. I knew I had met my match when my oldest son, after spending time in Japan as a college student, asked for a rice cooker his junior year. 

This morning we made oatmeal in the rice cooker. Tonight I am making risotto. My rice cooker seldom leaves my counter. I also have an electric pressure cooker, which I use occasionally, and which also makes excellent risotto (for a crowd).

Back to tea. In years back I ordered loose tea online. I have had an old Brown Betty teapot for many years, and also some English teapots. In fact, I went on a teapot collecting kick for a while. Most of them have been sold except for a few favorites. A couple of years ago I got my first cast iron teapot in Chinatown in San Francisco. It didn't cost very much, so I assume it is not as heavy as the ones I see at Teavana and TG. Until I get my Teavana order, it will have been a long time since I have actually used loose tea. It has been so simple to use teabags, but this thread made me remember why I used to love loose tea so much. 

I have no tea shops anywhere near here.....coffee yea, but hey, this is Washington. Next time I make a trip to Seattle I will make a stop at Teavana. 

I won't shoot you, I will just keep enabling!


----------



## Neo

Jane917 said:


> Neo, I don't want to one-up you


LOL, no worries, on the contrary: you are just comforting me that I REALLY needed to have those things in my kitchen and that it was more than time I got properly equipped, thank you 



Jane917 said:


> I won't shoot you, I will just keep enabling!


Now why am I not surprised ?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hehehehe

So my Brother called me on Saturday asking for a tea recommendation. He is a coffee drinker and wanted a strong tea. Since he was at a grocery store and not about to go to find the local Teavana, I ended up recommending the Twinnings English Breakfast loose leaf. He really liked it.

So he follows that up with an email asking for tea help. My 6 year old niece is reading a book that talks about blending teas. So he is looking for a suggestion for a tea he can get for her birthday and make with her. I suggested the Haute Chocolate, Rooibos Chocolate, and Peachy Green Rooibos. No caffeine for my niece and sweeter flavors. I also sent him some ideas for special tea mugs he can get her. She is currently into a series of books about warrior cats so I suggested this glass for her

http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Tea-Cups-Mugs/Ceramic-Tea-Cups/Kitten-Paws-Tea-Cup.axd

heheheh I am having fun with this.


----------



## BTackitt

Cute Prof!
Yesterday I came home from San Francisco via 3 hour flight...
since it had been a mad-dash flight to get there after class last Wed, I had my bookbag with me, and had just tossed some clothes in it w/ most of my books, and my Tea-can of Lupicia teabags, I decided I wanted tea while on the plane. I pulled out a Jardin Sauvage teabag (http://www.lupiciausa.com/product_p/13359203.htm) and the lady across the aisle was fascinated by the pyramid shape. (and the fact that I carry my teas w/me heheh).

On the flight out I had a cup of Momo (http://www.lupiciausa.com/product_p/13465215.htm) and the gentleman next to me liked the smell of it, but said my tea was almost as dark as his coffee.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheheh Gotta love the people who are surprised by tea lovers. Someone saw me filling up my water dispenser in thebreak room today and asked me about it. I said that it had four temperature settings so that I could make tea properly. He was surprised and commented that he didn't like tea and he hadn't realized that tea was suppose to be steeped at different temperatures. When I said yup, Green tea is steeped at 195 or 175, depending on the green tea he said "Green tea is always bitter." I smiled and said "That is because people steep it using boiling water and for too long. Green teas need cooler water and to be steeped only for a minute." I suggested that the next timehe tried to make a cup of green tea that he let the boiling water cool for a minute or so then put in the tea bag. 

He looked amused that someone could enjoy tea and know this type of stuff. I laughed and said "People are not surprised when someone can talk about different coffees. Tea is no different except that it is better for you and less expensive."

The cleaning ladies were not happy when I called Lipton crap tea made from the dregs of tea leaves. I let them know that they could come back and have a cup of good black tea whenever they wanted and compare that to the Lipton.

I love tea.


----------



## Jane917

Good news! Teavana has my tea order! It was shipped 4/14. I haven't tracked it yet to see where it is, but at least I know it is coming!


----------



## Andra

Jane917 said:


> Good news! Teavana has my tea order! It was shipped 4/14. I haven't tracked it yet to see where it is, but at least I know it is coming!


Yeah! Now is this the one WITH the Raspberry Sangria??


----------



## Jane917

No raspberry sangria in this order.    If I had re-ordered, I would have added the raspberry sangria. It will have to wait for the next order, but I want to try some TG teas, and the raspberry sangriai is only available from Teavana, right? Maybe I will just mix up some Sangria and throw in some raspberries!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

TG has a tea called Anna's that has raspberry in it. It is a black tea though. I see that the Raspberry Sangria is a herbal tea.


----------



## corkyb

Ok, received my teavana order today.  I ordered a pound of raspberry sangria and I don't think I like it.  It's very tart.  I ordered a pound of strawberry lemonade,which I already know is my favorite tea at the moment.  Question, though.  This was my first online order from teavana and both pounds came in 8 2 oz bags.  Is that the norm when you buy a pound of tea online?  I didn't expect that and had ordered two one pound tins which I now won't need.  Pretty sure the store will take them back for me though.
Paula ny


----------



## Andra

Paula, that's what I like about the Raspberry Sangria   If you decide you don't want it, I'll take it off your hands.
Teavana sells all their teas online in those resealable 2-oz packages, so they do keep pretty well without the tins.  I keep tins for my favorites just because it's easier for me to measure from the tins instead of the packages.


----------



## corkyb

Andra,
I'll let you know if I decide to get rid of it.  I may acquire a taste for it.  I did put a few drops of the one artificial sweetener I can use in one cup and it improved it.  I don't like to sweeten my teas, but some you just gotta I guess.  The store doesn't use any bags nearly as nice as the ones that were shipped.  I may have to do more ordering online from now on if I can avoid the shipping cost.  I may like this tea iced too.  Will have to give that a go.


----------



## drenee

I've never been crazy about the Raspberry Sangria either.  I have a little bit left and I just mixed it with the Honeybush Vanilla and I have a hot mug setting in front of me.  We'll see if it's any good or not.
I prefer the Raspberry Riot Lemon Mate.  When I told the clerk in the store I didn't care for the Raspberry Sangria that's what they recommended.  
deb


----------



## Andra

Paula, I do like the Raspberry Sangria better iced. And I definitely agree about the packaging. The bags that you get in the store do not seal as well as the mail-order ones. So when you add in the fact that I don't have a store near me, I do most of mine online - just save it up until I get free shipping. Harvey should be getting some good affiliate funds from me 
Deb, I drink the Raspberry Riot also, but I have to quit after lunch since it has caffeine.
If y'all like fruity flavors, but the Raspberry Sangria is too tart for your liking, you might try the [teavanasearch]Sweet Fruit Garden[/teavanasearch]. It has more flavors in it - still a little tart though.

Edit: I have 975 posts - I'm going to try for the 1000th one in this thread.


----------



## Jane917

Oh, no! There is a Teavana/KindleBoards affiliate? I don't see the link.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It is not as obvious as other affiliates. Harvey drops a link every 15 posts or so though.

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


----------



## Andra

And if you go all the way back to Page 1 of this thread, it's in there.
I just created a bookmark from that so every time I go to Teavana I use that link.


----------



## loca

Andra said:


> And if you go all the way back to Page 1 of this thread, it's in there.
> I just created a bookmark from that so every time I go to Teavana I use that link.
> 
> A simple thread search should make it easier.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

If you use the link that has the KB affiliate code, and then bookmark _it_ in your browser, you can use that link to access the site without going to KB first. I do that with my Amazon.com link. . . . .

(Betsy taught me that trick!  )


----------



## BTackitt

Next Friday I will be going back to San Francisco, for at least 3 weeks. I plan on packing up and shipping quilt supplies, and my Zarafina & Teas. Starting to go through them now to decide what to take.


----------



## Jane917

^^ Where do you buy your teas in SF?


----------



## BTackitt

I have been buying them from
Lupicia
845 Market Street, 
San Francisco, CA 94103 
But since I will be up there a while this time, I may try to seek out other places. I know I am taking a couple of my Teavana teas with me, I will just buy new Lupicia ones since I will be there.

It looks like there's a Pete's Coffee & Tea shop in West Portal pretty close to my randma's house. I can manage getting there for sure!


----------



## Jane917

My Teavana order arrived at the UPS dock in town, so should be OUT FOR DELIVERY soon. Yippee!


----------



## Neo

Jane917 said:


> My Teavana order arrived at the UPS dock in town, so should be OUT FOR DELIVERY soon. Yippee!


Yaaaay Jane, I'm so excited for you!!! I hope you are happy with what you get, please let us know


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> Yaaaay Jane, I'm so excited for you!!! I hope you are happy with what you get, please let us know


A girl's favorite words: OUT FOR DELIVERY


----------



## BTackitt

I put off betting a cast iron pot from TG, as I have never purchased anything from them, and it seemed like so many of you were having problems with their CS and orders..

Well, today I found a pot I may ask for, for Mother's day at Teavana ...
http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Teapots-Teapot-Sets/Cast-Iron-Teapots/Cherry-Natura-Cast-Iron-Teapot.axd
I like the Iris Blue color.


----------



## Jane917

Teavana order arrived! Here I am sitting on the lake sipping Zingiber Ginger Coconut Rooibos. I lied about the lake.   The tea kind of has a strange taste, but I think I just have to get used to it. I love the Perfect Tea Maker, but now I realize it would be a great benefit to have clear glass teacups....oh well, next order. Thanks to everyone who enabled me!


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Yay, Teavana! I worked for Teavana over my winter break a few years back...I got free tea every day while working there, it was awesome.

Has anyone had bubble tea before? It's probably been mentioned, but I didn't want to read through all 100 pages to see. I used to drink it a lot in Oregon, but I haven't found anyone who sells it out here in the UP. I miss it!


----------



## frojazz

I have not had bubble tea, but it looks good. I found this instructable if you want to try make it yourself.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

I actually did buy a bubble tea kit! I had forgotten all about that until you mentioned that website. It's definitely not as delicious as buying it in a teashop, but I might have to find that kit again...


----------



## corkyb

Ok, what's bubble tea?

Also, here is a link to an article about rain adversely affecting tea growth in China (or something like that)

http://www.worldteanews.com/index.php/20100421930/International/Severe-Weather-Effects-Tea-Production-in-China.html

Paula ny


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

I probably won't do a very good job of explaining it, but basically it is like a tea smoothie with balls of tapioca in it. It comes in A LOT of different flavors and can be extremely delicious! It's sweet and creamy and you drink it with a giant straw so the tapioca pearls can get through. Yummmm...


----------



## Neo

Jane917 said:


> Teavana order arrived! Here I am sitting on the lake sipping Zingiber Ginger Coconut Rooibos. I lied about the lake.  The tea kind of has a strange taste, but I think I just have to get used to it. I love the Perfect Tea Maker, but now I realize it would be a great benefit to have clear glass teacups....oh well, next order. Thanks to everyone who enabled me!


Congrats Jane! Just know that this is just the first shipment of many to come 

I also received my 2 Teavana shipments: the first with the 4 pounds of [teavanasearch]Raspberry Sangria[/teavanasearch] (now I feel well covered for the whole summer and comfortable even maybe giving a pack or 2 away to friends for them to try - but no more than that !).

The second shipment arrived with my large [teavanasearch]Perfect Tea Maker[/teavanasearch] and the [teavanasearch]Perfect Iced Tea Pitcher[/teavanasearch]. Both look great but I haven't used them yet as the weather hasn't been exactly conducive to iced tea lately . I have to say that the pitcher is made out of very thick plastic (it's absolutely pristine), and looks sturdy and very nice. I really hope that it lives u to my expectations once in use... I had also ordered some [teavanasearch]Blueberry Bliss[/teavanasearch], which is a green Roibos with Blueberries about which I have been curious for a while, as I love blueberries and never had any green roibos. I haven't tried it yet either, but I have to say it smells heavenly. I'm taking it with me to work tomorrow, where I will have ample time to sample it - and hopefully enjoy it!

Will report back after usage of all the above


----------



## frojazz

chelzaya said:


> I probably won't do a very good job of explaining it, but basically it is like a tea smoothie with balls of tapioca in it. It comes in A LOT of different flavors and can be extremely delicious! It's sweet and creamy and you drink it with a giant straw so the tapioca pearls can get through. Yummmm...


That sounds so good. I'm gonna have to try making some sometime.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Neo said:


> I also received my 2 Teavana shipments: the first with the 4 pounds of [teavanasearch]Raspberry Sangria[/teavanasearch] (now I feel well covered for the whole summer and comfortable even maybe giving a pack or 2 away to friends for them to try - but no more than that !).


Haha, Raspberry sangria was definitely one of my very favorite flavors. I used to recommend it to everyone who came in to the store wanting something fruity. It smells so good! That's one of the things I really love about loose-leaf tea: the smell and the way it looks. So much more satisfying.


----------



## Sienna_98

I just placed an order with NUMI Organic teas as they had an earth day discount (code is Eday40).

I ordered the following: 
Berried Treasures - 4 oz. bag    
Morning Rise™ - Breakfast  Blend of Black Teas - 4 oz. bag
Chocolate Puerh - Black Tea Blend - 4 oz. bag

I am most intrigued by the Chocolate Puerh.  Puerh tea has a very earthy flavor which I like in moderation.  It'll be interesting to see how the Chocolate impacts that flavor profile.  In theory it should work well together, but who knows?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hmmmm PLease pass on your reviews. The only Numi teas I have had are their blooming teas. I used a ton of their blooming teas for centerpieces at my wedding.


----------



## crebel

Neo said:


> I had also ordered some [teavanasearch]Blueberry Bliss[/teavanasearch], which is a green Roibos with Blueberries about which I have been curious for a while, as I love blueberries and never had any green roibos. I haven't tried it yet either, but I have to say it smells heavenly. I'm taking it with me to work tomorrow, where I will have ample time to sample it - and hopefully enjoy it!
> 
> Will report back after usage of all the above


I didn't know there was such a thing as green rooibos, I thought all rooibos was red. I will be interested to hear your report.

DH is on his way to the big city this morning and will stop at Gong Fu Tea to replenish my Earl Grey Supreme and Absolute Almond (which has been out of stock for 3 months). He will also get some Black Mango and Le Tour De France (fruity black with vanilla and black currant) both of which I prefer iced. They have discontinued one of my favorite teas for ice tea - Lemon Hibiscus (herbal) , so I'm going to try their Organic Scarlet and Ginger (large slices of ginger paired with schisandra berries, ginseng, orange, rosehips, licorice, hibiscus and fruit essences). What's a schisandra berry


----------



## crebel

I just called Gong Fu and DH no longer has to worry about trying to follow my list.  They will have my order ready for him to pick up and all he has to do is hand over the $$$ and bring it home to me!!!!  AND, they haven't discontinued the Lemon Hibiscus, so it will be here too.  Happy day!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Wooohooo That is great news. Is he going to buy you a cast iron tea pot as a nice little reward for doing such a great job not smoking?


----------



## crebel

ProfCrash said:


> Wooohooo That is great news. Is he going to buy you a cast iron tea pot as a nice little reward for doing such a great job not smoking?


Darn it - why didn't I sneak that in to the order? Maybe next time 

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

You can still call back.

I got my small cast iron tea warmer for the office last night. It is working great. My office mates are now chiming in with "Tea Time" when my tea timer goes off. I told them I won't be happy until they all show up at my desk with mugs in hand wanting a hit of tea.

hmmm if that ever did happen I would need a larger cast iron tea pot....

Back to training the masses. (evil grin)


----------



## Andra

DH says that I have Teavana boxes at the house.  I am hopeful that all 5 pounds of my Raspberry Sangria arrived.
You should see my tea shelf in my cabin - I must have brought at least 6-7 different flavors with me just in loose teas (plus my teabag box).  This was just for 4 days


----------



## Neo

crebel said:


> I didn't know there was such a thing as green rooibos, I thought all rooibos was red. I will be interested to hear your report.


Hi Chris!!!!!

I didn't know about green Rooibos either, and just had to try it! Well, I have now sampled it (again and again and again all day long!), and I have to say that I find it absolutely delicious!!!! A new big hit for me! I even already reordered 10oz of it (had only ordered 2oz initially as I wasn't sure I would like it) immediately, which I should get tomorrow 

It is actually very light, and very fresh - even though I drank it hot. Am I making sense? It's so difficult to explain taste! I think it will be a big favorite for this summer, as warm tea and along with the [teavanasearch]Raspberry Sangria[/teavanasearch] which I intend to drink iced, and especially to drink all day long at the office. I really highly recommend the [teavanasearch]Blueberry Bliss[/teavanasearch] if you are placing an order with Teavana anyway. I'm really VERY positively surprised (in case you couldn't tell !).


----------



## Jane917

One of my teas from Teavana is called Rooibus Tropical. It says it has green rooibos in it, so I will try it soon. Before I met you guys I had never heard of rooibos, so this is all new discovery to me.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have a Peachy Green Rooibos from TG that I really like.


----------



## Andra

Wow!  I did get my entire order of Raspberry Sangria - I counted all 40 packets of it to make sure.
Now I'm adding to my list of things to try for the next order...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL. At least TG sends things in 250 gram bags in stead of a ton of 2 ounce bags. Yikes


----------



## Andra

Neo, any word on the larger tea maker and the pitcher that you got?
I think I want something that makes a larger amount of tea at once and that looks like a nice combination.


----------



## Neo

Andra said:


> Neo, any word on the larger tea maker and the pitcher that you got?
> I think I want something that makes a larger amount of tea at once and that looks like a nice combination.


Sorry Andra, still haven't used that yet, but for having it all in my kitchen "for real", it does look as perfect a combination as it does on-line . The pitcher is not THAT big, 2 quarts I think, but is a great size and shape to park in the fridge. You'd need 2 full large Perfect Tea Maker to fill the pitcher (tried it while washing both - like this now they are ready for use as soon as I am), and for me alone it really seems like a perfect size for a day or 2. I can see myself making it in the evening and having it in the fridge to cool over night.

I am totally convinced that the combo is a keeper and will perfectly do the job I bought it for. My only questionmark at this point concerns the quality of the pitcher, based on the 2 reviews on the website - but then those reviews are not super recent either, so maybe the quality has improved since?? I sure hope so, as it is honestly very nice and pretty in a very simple way.


----------



## Jane917

I am loving a cup of Teavana Bangkok Lemongrass tea after running errands all over town. I have sweetened it with a little bit of agave. I think it is my favorite from my order so far. I love the Perfect Tea Maker 16 oz. for making 2 cups of tea. I was surprised that the tea maker was plastic, not glass, but I will get over it. Did someone say in an earlier post that rooibos tea could be steeped twice?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yup. You might want to add half a teaspoon of new tea to help make it a bit stronger but it does steep a second time.


----------



## Neo

I have a question for those using their iron cast tea pots on a daily basis. I have had my latest for 10 days now and have used it daily with the warmer I also got from Teavana. Today, while cleaning it in-between brews, I noticed that the inside (the enameled part) had changed colors, become more brownish, which makes sense as I've mainly been brewing Rooibos in it. That doesn't bother me too much, although I am a bit sad that it's not all pristine and shiny anymore already.

What really got me worried though is in the middle of the pot, exactly the spot where the candle would be under: the enamel looks almost black and scratched, super weird and not nice, and more importantly, is it still safe for me to brew and drink my tea from my pot like that? Is it normal for that to happen? I only rinse it out for cleaning and am very gentle and careful with it.

Would be super grateful for any feedback


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Have you tried to see what it looks like after wiping it down? Normally mine will go back to its original condition if I wipe it down. I have not noticed a different discoloration over where the candle is on the warmer. My warmers have a lid on the top with small holes that disperse the heat. It is solid under the middle of the tea pot.

http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Tea-Accessories/Teapot-Warmers/Cast-Iron-Warmer-Small.axd


----------



## MamaProfCrash

http://shop.tgtea.com/store/

TG is selling their perfect tea maker for $9.99. Not a bad deal. It works the same as Teavanas


----------



## Neo

ProfCrash said:


> Have you tried to see what it looks like after wiping it down? Normally mine will go back to its original condition if I wipe it down. I have not noticed a different discoloration over where the candle is on the warmer. My warmers have a lid on the top with small holes that disperse the heat. It is solid under the middle of the tea pot.
> 
> http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Tea-Accessories/Teapot-Warmers/Cast-Iron-Warmer-Small.axd


Thanks Prof, I obviously have a problem with my tea warmer (I have this one: http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Tea-Accessories/Teapot-Warmers/Kura-Oval-Cast-Iron-Teapot-Warmer.axd - as you see on top of that it was expensive too!). I've just checked my one thousand lines pot and it is scorched too - scorched is really the only and best word to describe the status of the inside of my pots. I am beyond angry, truth be told, as I spent a lot of money on all these items 

I think I'll take some pictures tomorrow and send them to Teavana CS - and follow-up with a phone call on Monday. I really hope they come through and can do something about this, as I kind of feel cheated... I mean, I only used their products, and all this stuff is less than one month old at the most!!!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yeah I was looking at those and decided against them. I did not like the open flame directly on the tea pot.

Sorry that you are having problems.


----------



## corkyb

Neo
are both your TG and Teavana teapots scorched? If so, it is obviously a problem with the warmer.  What type of candle do you use in it? I don't think they are meant for anything more than a tealite and I know some use a votive. I think that could cause a problem.  

My TG teapot has some rust on the inside lid where the top sits on it.  It got it the first time I used it. I think it was defective as there is no way that moisture in nOT going to get on that lid while tea is in the pot.  I thought about calling TG but since they never called me back, I just let it go NOw I am kind of angry at myself for doing that.  So don't let yours go.  

Let us know what they have to say.
I have the same warmer that Crash has.  
Paula ny


----------



## corkyb

ProfCrash said:


> http://shop.tgtea.com/store/
> 
> TG is selling their perfect tea maker for $9.99. Not a bad deal. It works the same as Teavanas


That's the one I got for work. I like it and it is holding up fine to daily use. I use it with a Tervis mug.

Paula ny


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I use a votive in my large warmer but still don't have any scorching. Both warmer and pot are from Teavana. I use a tealite in my small teavana warmer with a TG pot and I have not noticed anything.

corkyb if your pot is rusting call TG. If you are on Facebook friend TG and post your problem on their wall. That will get their attention.


----------



## Neo

Thanks Prof, and you obviously had the right feeling looking at this warmer. It always beats me that a company would sell stuff that would harm their own products  

Thanks Paula, you are right, no way I'm letting this go. It only happened on my Teavana pots, but then again I have only been using those 2 since I got the warmer. I've only been using tea lights with the warmer.

Does any of you have any experience with Teavana's CS? When I write to them, should I just explain the problem or should I also ask if they would replace my items, seeing that really they are literally new! I don't like to "demand" anything, but really on this one it's a lot of money all in all (2 pots and one warmer, plus taxes...). What would you advise? I mean, I'm happy to send them everything back for them to look at even, but not at my cost at this point...

I'm really bummed


----------



## corkyb

What's the closest store to you? I was talking to a manager in the store about how some tins I ordered from the website came danged in and I was concerned they might not be airtight.  She offered to exchange them in the store for me.  
Paula


----------



## corkyb

Prof
I befriended the Raleigh store, is that where you mean I should post?
Paula


----------



## Neo

corkyb said:


> What's the closest store to you? I was talking to a manager in the store about how some tins I ordered from the website came danged in and I was concerned they might not be airtight. She offered to exchange them in the store for me.
> Paula


I'm in Manhattan, and unfortunately there is no store whatsoever in NYC  - which is why I've been doing all my shopping with them on line...


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> Does any of you have any experience with Teavana's CS? When I write to them, should I just explain the problem or should I also ask if they would replace my items, seeing that really they are literally new! I don't like to "demand" anything, but really on this one it's a lot of money all in all (2 pots and one warmer, plus taxes...). What would you advise? I mean, I'm happy to send them everything back for them to look at even, but not at my cost at this point...
> 
> I'm really bummed


I am so sorry about your teapots. I have had some experience with customer service, though my contact with them was a much different request than yours. When I could not find any documentation of my last order on their website, and no e-mail confirmation of purchase or shipping, I e-mailed them on a Sunday and had a response Monday morning. They were very polite and provided me with all the information I needed, apologizing for my inconvenience. Of course, I wasn't asking for money back or replacement.....you will be our test case, but I do think they will work with you. Good luck!


----------



## Jane917

ProfCrash said:


> http://shop.tgtea.com/store/
> 
> TG is selling their perfect tea maker for $9.99. Not a bad deal. It works the same as Teavanas


Thanks for this tip. I love my perfect tea maker from Teavana, so I just might pick up another one at this price. However, I have never ordered from TG, so I might at well pick up some tea also! I don't want to get to much because just received 1 pound from Teavana which looks like it could last us a loooooonggggg time. Any special recommendations from TG? Is that where the raspberry sangria comes from/

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

corkyb said:


> Prof
> I befriended the Raleigh store, is that where you mean I should post?
> Paula


There is a regular TG page as well. That is the one I would post on. The Raleigh one is a franchise store.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

TG has Anna's which is a black tea with raspberry. It is very good but very different then the raspberry sangria. 

My favorites from TG are:

Bossa Nova Oolong with vanilla and hazelnut
Arabian Night Black/Green blend. My boss at work bought 250 grams this last order.
Anna's Raspberry Black
Sumartra Booson Oolong (I think I got that right) Yummy
Avongrove Darjeeling My favorite Darjeeling
Rooibos Carmel Creme
Early Grey 69
Early Grey Imperior


----------



## Neo

Thank you Jane, I REALLY hope Teavana will come through on this one!  

My favorite from TG is the Rooibush Panna Cotta Rhubarb, absolutely delicious!!!!!!!


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> Thank you Jane, I REALLY hope Teavana will come through on this one!
> 
> My favorite from TG is the Rooibush Panna Cotta Rhubarb, absolutely delicious!!!!!!!


Dania, I had remembered that you mentioned the panna cotta tea before, so it is already in my cart! Thanks!

Are there any current coupon codes for TG?


----------



## Andra

I went ahead and ordered a 32-oz tea maker and a pitcher from Adagio. Their teamaker is like Teavana's except that you can replace the filter (or remove it to clean) and it was a little less expensive.
So these are what I ordered:
http://www.adagio.com/teaware/iced_ingenuiTEA_teapot.html?SID=1c3db2c2fa9bf8acfcbd8950c6d56118
http://www.adagio.com/teaware/glass_pitcher.html?SID=1c3db2c2fa9bf8acfcbd8950c6d56118

I will probably want one of the Teavana iced tea pitchers later since this one only holds 40 ounces, but we'll see.

My favorite TG tea so far is Oriental Moon - it's a black tea with cardamom, sandlewood, lemongrass and jasmine.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Oriental moon is yummy


----------



## Neo

Next time I order from TG I will definitely add the Bossa Nova to my order, it sounds really yummy!!!

Jane, I hope you like the Panna Cotta as much as I do - can't wait to hear your feedback!

I have sent my e-mail to Teavana, including pics of the damage. Now fingers crossed for their answer - which I hope will come fast either way... I am back to my individual tea cups for today, as I'm really kind of worried to use the scorched tea posts - it just can't be good healthwise!

Andra, those look nice, and I especially like the fact that the pitcher is glass. I would be really tempted (especially at this price!), but it doesn't seem to have a lid, which doesn't work for me as I would want to store it in my fridge for a day or 2 (or at least overnight to cool). Could you please let me know if it has a lid after all when you get it? Thank you  !


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Neo I would bring the pots and warmer to a store with your receipts. I am sure that they can help you out.


----------



## Neo

ProfCrash said:


> Neo I would bring the pots and warmer to a store with your receipts. I am sure that they can help you out.


I would much prefer to do that too, but as I already mentioned, I live in Manhattan, and there is no Teavana store in New York City, not in either of the 5 boroughs, so unfortunately I don't have that option .

BTW, I was wondering for the future: is the small warmer you have big enough for the Year of the Dragon pot?


----------



## drenee

I was just on the TG website and they are advertising a new TG store coming to New York.  
To Rockefeller Center.
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

OHHHH There is  TG that is going to be opening in Rockefeller Center. You lucky SOB


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hehehe drenee beat me too it.

No, I have a large warmer for the dragon tea pot. It is the third option on that webpage. The small fits my small from TG perfectly. I actually think that the medium would work better for the dragon tea pot but it has that opening in the center and I don't like that.


----------



## Neo

ProfCrash said:


> OHHHH There is TG that is going to be opening in Rockefeller Center. You lucky SOB


Aaah, THAT is the good news of the day !!!!! I hope it's not just a store but that one can also taste stuff there ! Any idea on when that is supposed to happen?



ProfCrash said:


> hehehe drenee beat me too it.
> 
> No, I have a large warmer for the dragon tea pot. It is the third option on that webpage. The small fits my small from TG perfectly. I actually think that the medium would work better for the dragon tea pot but it has that opening in the center and I don't like that.


Thank you, and I'm definitely with you on that one! No more center openings for me with regards to tea warmers!!!!! So I guess I would need to get both the small and the large for my various pots, as I think the small would also work well with the 1000 lines pot - and with my small TG pot too of course!


----------



## Cammie

Neo said:


> I have a question for those using their iron cast tea pots on a daily basis. I have had my latest for 10 days now and have used it daily with the warmer I also got from Teavana. Today, while cleaning it in-between brews, I noticed that the inside (the enameled part) had changed colors, become more brownish, which makes sense as I've mainly been brewing Rooibos in it. That doesn't bother me too much, although I am a bit sad that it's not all pristine and shiny anymore already.
> 
> What really got me worried though is in the middle of the pot, exactly the spot where the candle would be under: the enamel looks almost black and scratched, super weird and not nice, and more importantly, is it still safe for me to brew and drink my tea from my pot like that? Is it normal for that to happen? I only rinse it out for cleaning and am very gentle and careful with it.
> 
> Would be super grateful for any feedback


Sorry to hear this Neo. I have not had a problem with the TG teapots and warmer. I'm very careful about drying the pots throughly after each use because I heard that small rust spots can form even with the enamel coating. I agree that it does sound like a warmer issue. I do hope Teavana responds well. You used the warmer as designed and it ended up damaging your pots. I hope they respond quickly.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

http://www.teagschwendner.com/US/en/News_and_Press.TG?ActiveID=1687

http://www.teagschwendner.com/US/en/upload/TG_Rock_Crains_NY_Business_3125.pdf

"It plans to develop a New York-specific tea in time for its June opening here."

The specific date is not given. The store I went to in Chicago had teas to taste and had tea tasting that you could attend. I have seen the Raleigh store advertise tea tastings as well.


----------



## Andra

Neo said:


> Andra, those look nice, and I especially like the fact that the pitcher is glass. I would be really tempted (especially at this price!), but it doesn't seem to have a lid, which doesn't work for me as I would want to store it in my fridge for a day or 2 (or at least overnight to cool). Could you please let me know if it has a lid after all when you get it? Thank you !


Neo, I'm a little worried about that also. I'll let you know.


----------



## Andra

OK, I really don't have anything earthshattering to say, but I wanted my 1,000th post to be in this thread.  So here it is - I'm a Shakespeare!


----------



## Addie

Andra said:


> OK, I really don't have anything earthshattering to say, but I wanted my 1,000th post to be in this thread. So here it is - I'm a Shakespeare!


Whoo! Congratulations!!


----------



## corkyb

Wow!  Congratulations Andra.  That is so cool
Paula ny, who will never get there


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Neo make sure you post ar eview of the tea pot warmer. It might help someone else avoid your problems.


----------



## hsuthard

I'm sorry if this has been posted before, I don't keep up with this thread regularly (you guys move way too fast!), but I wanted to share a little enabling love. I just picked this thing up at TJ Maxx for $16.99 and I'm loving it! I'm using it to make iced tea and it's perfect. I didn't realize there was a larger size, that might be even better. Now that we're in the mid-80's, iced tea is where it's at here.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

OK, that is awesome. I love that it has the sleeve for keeping the tea warm or cold. I love that the infuser is removable. I love that it is BPA free. hmmmmmm My allowance kicks in next week....

The Hubby and I both have the same allowance that we drop into our accounts on the first of the month. That way we can buy what we want and not worry about the other complaining about how money is being spent. He buys tons of stuff for tennis and pays for court time. I buy tea and books and my personal trainer. Life is good.


----------



## Addie

ProfCrash said:


> The Hubby and I both have the same allowance that we drop into our accounts on the first of the month. That way we can buy what we want and not worry about the other complaining about how money is being spent. He buys tons of stuff for tennis and pays for court time. I buy tea and books and my personal trainer. Life is good.


That's a good idea! I'm not married or in a serious relationship, but I've wondered how couples deal with money issues. I've tried to think about what purchases are acceptable to buy without consulting the other and which aren't, but then you have to worry if the other person buys a lot of acceptable ones and starts gathering debt. Your allowance way solves both of those problems.


----------



## Andra

hsuthard said:


> I'm sorry if this has been posted before, I don't keep up with this thread regularly (you guys move way too fast!), but I wanted to share a little enabling love. I just picked this thing up at TJ Maxx for $16.99 and I'm loving it! I'm using it to make iced tea and it's perfect. I didn't realize there was a larger size, that might be even better. Now that we're in the mid-80's, iced tea is where it's at here.


Oh, I may NEED one of these - jus the larger one, I think. I get my allowance on Friday...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

AddieLove said:


> That's a good idea! I'm not married or in a serious relationship, but I've wondered how couples deal with money issues. I've tried to think about what purchases are acceptable to buy without consulting the other and which aren't, but then you have to worry if the other person buys a lot of acceptable ones and starts gathering debt. Your allowance way solves both of those problems.


My Mom suggested it ages ago. She is a firm believer that every woman should have her own cash set aside just to be safe. I can see how that would carry over to the man in a relationship. We discussed what was an amount that works for both us based on our activities and joint income. He can buy his video games and I can buy my hot water dispense. (grins)

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


----------



## Andra

We each get an allowance that can be spent or saved as desired.  I did convince him a few months ago that if the grocery budget is purchasing his K-cups, it should also purchase my tea (or at least, part of it).  Thank goodness!  I was spending all my book money on tea!
So I keep track of what I am spending on K-cups to make sure I get an equivalent amount of tea stuff.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I buy tea once every three months with joint money and anything else with allowance money.


----------



## drenee

Prof, that is an awesome idea.  I have been single for about 8 years now, and recently got engaged.  
I love being single and spending my money the way I chose, but I know there will have to be comprises
IF we decide to get married or live together.
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

We did not join accounts until we were married. He bought a house and I gave him rent money for the mortage and utilities. We would both occassionalyl roll our eyes at what the other bought with their own money which is what lead to my suggesting a monthly allowance.

When he bought the house he wanted me to co-sign with him and I said no. It was very important to me that we remained seperate in finances and major purchases as long as we were not legally together. I think it drove him a little bit crazy but I was not going to be one of the woman who ended up screwed by buying a house with someone and not being married. As Judge Judy says, there are laws established to handle seperating things betweened married people but not people who are playing house. Paraphrased of course. I have seen many a female friend or aquaitence (sp) get screwed over by joining fiances before being married. I loved him and thought I was going to spend the rest of my life with him but until the words were said and the rings were on our fingers, I was not joining squat.

The good news is that he bought a great house based solely on his income. So we know that we are going to be financially ok if one of us loses a job because I make more then he does.


----------



## Neo

Woohooo!!! Just wanted to report back that Teavana really did come through for me! 

I just called them - I still had no news from them, and I wanted to make sure they had gotten my e-mail that I sent them yesterday, and well, let's be honest, I'm not really the patient type, hem  ...

So, I talked to this super sweet lady who said they hadn't received my e-mail and could I please resend it (thank god I had BCCed myself on it and had a copy in my own inbox  !). While I was doing that, she asked me what the issue was and so I explained it to her. She was horrified and really sorry, and immediately offered to either replace or reimburse both tea pots! I opted for replacing them, as I told her I absolutely loved them, no question asked, and was just sorry I couldn't use them anymore. So she's having my two same new teapots sent out to me, along with a return shipping thingy so I can return the damaged ones. I told her I also wanted to return the warmer, as I would obviously NEVER use it again, and she said they would reimburse me my purchase as soon as they got it back. Isn't that nice!!!!!

I also immediately ordered both the small and large warmers that don't have a hole in the middle, same as yours Prof  

I am sooo happy, you have no idea! This whole story really ruined my week-end and made me quite miserable, truth be told. Funny how a month ago I didn't even own one iron cast teapot and now have a hard time living without, but... 

The good news is that because of where I live - obviously quite close to their storehouses, I will get my items on Wednesday if they ship them out tomorrow, yaaaayyyyyyyyy  

Thank you so much everyone for all the support and kind advice, you guys have been absolutely great! And yaaayyy for Teavana CS  !!!!!

And I will definitely post a review under that warmer on the Teavana site - I would hate for this to happen to others


----------



## drenee

Neo, how awesome.  And I know what you mean about never even thinking about a cast iron pot, and then the enablers at Teavana convincing me I needed one, and they were right.  I LOVE my pot.
deb


----------



## Jane917

I am glad the cast iron teapot story has a happy ending! I really felt it would turn out this way! Sorry you had to worry over the weekend.


----------



## Neo

Thank you deb and Jane - it's always nice when it all ends well, which is really what matters (and I have a tendency to over worry, hem...)


----------



## Andra

Neo, great to hear that Teavana came through for you.  And thank you very much for sharing your experience so that when I end up NEEDING cast iron tea accessories, I have a better idea of what I'm getting into


----------



## Addie

Andra said:


> Neo, great to hear that Teavana came through for you. And thank you very much for sharing your experience so that when I end up NEEDING cast iron tea accessories, I have a better idea of what I'm getting into


I agree. Glad to hear you had a happy ending with the teapots, Neo!


----------



## Neo

Andra said:


> Neo, great to hear that Teavana came through for you. And thank you very much for sharing your experience so that when I end up NEEDING cast iron tea accessories, I have a better idea of what I'm getting into





AddieLove said:


> I agree. Glad to hear you had a happy ending with the teapots, Neo!


Thank you so much guys, it's such a relief, really ! Maybe I should even go post in the bump thread, this more than made my day !

Oh and Andra: trust me, you do NEED those cast iron tea accessories !!!!! I know it sounds weird, but I also know I'm not the only one saying that so there must be something to it, but tea TASTES better when coming from a cast iron tea pot. Of course, the fact that they look nice AND keep your tea hot longer are just added bonuses 

The only problem now is: what to do with all my other pots ?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Great news! When I look at the top of my tea pot warmers I can see black smudge and the like from the candle. I can't imagine that on my tea pot. 

I would leave a review on their web page. I checked today and didn't see any for your original type of tea pot warmers.


----------



## Neo

ProfCrash said:


> Great news! When I look at the top of my tea pot warmers I can see black smudge and the like from the candle. I can't imagine that on my tea pot.
> 
> I would leave a review on their web page. I checked today and didn't see any for your original type of tea pot warmers.


I'll definitely leave a review for my original warmer on Teavana's site, but I think I first want my items to ship, just to be sure that all really does end well - a bit superstitious that way . But I certainly would not want for someone else to have the same bad experience I've just had, it's just really not nice . I wonder if that's why there is no review for this item yet?

I also thought I'd post some pictures here to show what your pot should NOT look like after 10 days of use!

The discoloration inside the 1000 Lines pot









Scorching inside the 1000 lines pot

















Scorching and discoloration inside the Year of the Dragon pot

















And even outside the Year of the Dragon pot!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

That scorching is on the underside of my tea warmer. Which I am totally fine with, It is not on my tea pot. I am glad that they are fixing this for you.


----------



## Addie

Wow. Those are some major scorch marks, Neo! How horrible it must have been to realise they were there! My heart would have sunk.

Speaking of horrible, you all are horrible. I wasn't even interested in a cast iron teapot. But you guys keep bringing them up, and I keep looking. And now I want one, too.  *sigh*
I'm thinking the [teavanasearch]Vine Cast Iron Teapot[/teavanasearch] in gold or wine or the [teavanasearch]Four Seasons Red Cast Iron Teapot[/teavanasearch] or the [teavanasearch]Coins Cast Iron Teapot[/teavanasearch] in copper or the [teavanasearch]Dragonfly Cast Iron Teapot[/teavanasearch] in gold black. So many to choose from. For those who have a cast iron teapot, do you brew in a Zarafina and then pour the tea into the cast iron or do you just brew in the teapot? Also, I don't want to get a tea warmer. Will the tea stay warm for a good while without one? Will the tea stay warmer in the cast iron pot than the Zarafina's ceramic pot? For the Zarafina, by the time I finish the first cup and go back to the pot for the second, it's already significantly cooled down. I could just brew one cup at a time, but I'm impatient and want my tea now, so I usually end up microwaving the second cup for a few seconds.


----------



## drenee

All of the cast irons you've picked are beautiful.  
My personal experience is that the tea did not stay hot enough for me for very long, and so I did end up getting a warmer a few months after I got my cast iron tea pot.  
I do not have a Zarafina, so I don't have an answer for those questions.
Let us know which one you pick.
deb


----------



## Andra

OK, I ordered some tea from TG today.  I got some of the Anna's, Acerola Fruit Tea, Nature's Garden, Magic Flute and Mr. Ollivander's Magic Potion.  I also got one of their Miraculous Tea Makers since it was such a good price (9.95 for a 16-oz maker).


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Magic Flute and Mr. Ollivander's Magic Potion What are these two?


----------



## Neo

Just wanted to report back that I got my new pots and warmers yesterday, and I'm a totally happy trooper now ! I enjoyed my black year of the dragon pot last night and all is well . Seriously, funny how those 3 days without my pot (that 1 month ago I didn't even own!!!!!) seemed long to me. How on earth did I EVER live without an iron cast tea pot??

The new warmers also seem to be MUCH better, and using the large one last night, I think we have numerous nice evenings ahead of us together 

The "old" and scorched teapots along with the "not acceptable" warmer are already packed and ready to go back, and I'll be more than happy to put this nasty episode behind me and pretend it never happened!



AddieLove said:


> Speaking of horrible, you all are horrible. I wasn't even interested in a cast iron teapot. But you guys keep bringing them up, and I keep looking. And now I want one, too.  *sigh*
> I'm thinking the [teavanasearch]Vine Cast Iron Teapot[/teavanasearch] in gold or wine or the [teavanasearch]Four Seasons Red Cast Iron Teapot[/teavanasearch] or the [teavanasearch]Coins Cast Iron Teapot[/teavanasearch] in copper or the [teavanasearch]Dragonfly Cast Iron Teapot[/teavanasearch] in gold black. So many to choose from. For those who have a cast iron teapot, do you brew in a Zarafina and then pour the tea into the cast iron or do you just brew in the teapot? Also, I don't want to get a tea warmer. Will the tea stay warm for a good while without one? Will the tea stay warmer in the cast iron pot than the Zarafina's ceramic pot? For the Zarafina, by the time I finish the first cup and go back to the pot for the second, it's already significantly cooled down. I could just brew one cup at a time, but I'm impatient and want my tea now, so I usually end up microwaving the second cup for a few seconds.


AddieLove, we are not nasty: this is for your own good, trust us !

I've been looking at the pots you mention, and they are all really nice, and like Deb, I'm sure you'll be happy with whatever you get - you may not get just one either ...

I personally really like both the 4 seasons pot and the dragon fly one, as I had been considering them myself. One thing you may want to take into account is their capacity. Depending on how you want to use your pot (for how many people, for how long at a time, etc.), you may want a bigger or smaller pot. The 4 season is definitely the smaller one, with a 18 oz capacity. The Wine and Coins have a similar medium capacity of 26oz and 28oz respectively. The Dragonfly comes in both 18 or 37oz.

It's funny, because I first bought the 1000 lines pot in pewter, it just jumped out at me. Later, I got the black year of the dragon one, and I have to say that the dragon is MY pot, I just love it so much and use it EVERY day! It only has a capacity of 16oz they say (but I honestly think its capacity is bigger in real life, as I really don't see the difference with the 1000 lines which says it has a capacity of 24oz, so go figure), and while I would have loved for it to have a 32oz capacity, I will put up with making tea more often just because I love it so much and this is MY pot . All of this to say that you need to go for the pot that will just make YOU happy when you use it .

Oh, one word of warning though: these are addictive! I am already looking at more pots to get a bigger one, say 32oz or 40oz capacity for when I have visitors ... The Imperial dragon in red and the Shogun in black are calling me, but so far I am resisting... Not sure for how long I can do that though! Maybe wait at least a couple of weeks to be sure I don't have any issue with the new warmers...

I would however definitely get a warmer, as it makes a tremendous difference! I wholeheartedly do NOT recommend the Kura Oval Warmer (no kidding!!!!), but would go with either the small or large one that Prof has (and I have now too), without a hole in the middle. Which one will depend on the model of pot you get (I would use the large with the dragon pot and the small with the 1000 lines pot just based on their shape, not capacity).

Sorry I have no comment with regards to the Zaraphina as I don't have one...

Have fun making your choice and please let us know which one you go for and how you like it when you get it !!!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

See and I am thinking of a multitude of smaller pots so that my guests can make their own pot of whatever tea that they like. And I can totally see having a ton of cast iron tea pots and tea pot trivets and tea pot warmers around the house.

I like the tea pot I got from TG, it is nice. I love my dragon tea pot. I have it in the cooper and it is gorgeous and fun and cool. Then again, I really like dragons. My Kindle cover is Oberons Air Dragon in Red. 

The Zarafina is great. It makes a smaller amount of tea. One of mine lasted under a year and the other close to two years. I made a lot of tea with it in that time period. The hot water dispenser is very nice because it allows me to make tea at the right temperature. I use a timer to make sure I don't over steep. The cast iron tea pot and warmer does a nice job of keeping my tea warm. I am not certain that it keeps tea as warm as they are said to but they keep it long enough for me to go through the entire pot.

On tea pots, I would recommend something that is more flat then round. I find that my more round tea pot is more likely to have drips then the flat pot. Look at the Dragon pot to see what I mean by a flat top.


----------



## Andra

ProfCrash said:


> Magic Flute and Mr. Ollivander's Magic Potion What are these two?


TG has them classified as Fruit Teas...

Magic Flute has Apple pieces, Hibiscus blossoms, Rose hips, Orange peel, Lemon peel, Flavor.

Ollivander's has Apple pieces, Rose hips, Orange peel, Papaya pieces, Peppermint leaves, Licorice root, Lemon grass, Cinnamon bits, Flavor, Black currants, Rose blossoms, Mallow blossoms.

I ordered the smaller packages in case I didn't like them.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Andra said:


> TG has them classified as Fruit Teas...
> 
> Magic Flute has Apple pieces, Hibiscus blossoms, Rose hips, Orange peel, Lemon peel, Flavor.
> 
> Ollivander's has Apple pieces, Rose hips, Orange peel, Papaya pieces, Peppermint leaves, Licorice root, Lemon grass, Cinnamon bits, Flavor, Black currants, Rose blossoms, Mallow blossoms.
> 
> I ordered the smaller packages in case I didn't like them.


heheheh that would be why I don't know them. I am not a big fan of the fruity teas. I drink some, Anna's (TG), Sweet Oolong Revolution (Teavana), Rooibush Lemon, and Rooibush Plum Cinnamon are the only teas with fruit prominent in them.


----------



## Addie

drenee said:


> All of the cast irons you've picked are beautiful.
> My personal experience is that the tea did not stay hot enough for me for very long, and so I did end up getting a warmer a few months after I got my cast iron tea pot.
> I do not have a Zarafina, so I don't have an answer for those questions.
> Let us know which one you pick.
> deb


It's so hard to pick just one! But I do want to start out with one first to see how I like it and then go from there. I think I might try what you did. I'll get the pot first, and then if I feel I have to have it, I'll get the warmer.



Neo said:


> Just wanted to report back that I got my new pots and warmers yesterday, and I'm a totally happy trooper now !


Glad to hear Teavana CS was true to their word!



Neo said:


> AddieLove, we are not nasty: this is for your own good, trust us !
> 
> I've been looking at the pots you mention, and they are all really nice, and like Deb, I'm sure you'll be happy with whatever you get - you may not get just one either ...
> 
> I personally really like both the 4 seasons pot and the dragon fly one, as I had been considering them myself. One thing you may want to take into account is their capacity. Depending on how you want to use your pot (for how many people, for how long at a time, etc.), you may want a bigger or smaller pot. The 4 season is definitely the smaller one, with a 18 oz capacity. The Wine and Coins have a similar medium capacity of 26oz and 28oz respectively. The Dragonfly comes in both 18 or 37oz.


Oh, thanks! You know, I didn't even look at their capacity. I just looked at what I thought was pretty.  
Hmm. I think I should start off with a smaller capacity. Well, it's nice that capacity helped eliminate some options! ... for now ...



Neo said:


> Oh, one word of warning though: these are addictive! I am already looking at more pots to get a bigger one, say 32oz or 40oz capacity for when I have visitors ... The Imperial dragon in red and the Shogun in black are calling me, but so far I am resisting... Not sure for how long I can do that though! Maybe wait at least a couple of weeks to be sure I don't have any issue with the new warmers...


I'll probably end up like you. For daily use, I think I will love the smaller capacity ones, but I'll most likely want a larger one as well when friends come over for tea.



Neo said:


> I would however definitely get a warmer, as it makes a tremendous difference! I wholeheartedly do NOT recommend the Kura Oval Warmer (no kidding!!!!), but would go with either the small or large one that Prof has (and I have now too), without a hole in the middle. Which one will depend on the model of pot you get (I would use the large with the dragon pot and the small with the 1000 lines pot just based on their shape, not capacity).


Yes, when I get a warmer, it will definitely not be the Kura Oval Warmer! One horrible warmer experience on this thread is enough!



Neo said:


> Have fun making your choice and please let us know which one you go for and how you like it when you get it !!!!


*gasp* What? And give you enablers the satisfaction? Absolutely I will! 



ProfCrash said:


> See and I am thinking of a multitude of smaller pots so that my guests can make their own pot of whatever tea that they like. And I can totally see having a ton of cast iron tea pots and tea pot trivets and tea pot warmers around the house.
> 
> I like the tea pot I got from TG, it is nice. I love my dragon tea pot. I have it in the cooper and it is gorgeous and fun and cool. Then again, I really like dragons. My Kindle cover is Oberons Air Dragon in Red.
> 
> The Zarafina is great. It makes a smaller amount of tea. One of mine lasted under a year and the other close to two years. I made a lot of tea with it in that time period. The hot water dispenser is very nice because it allows me to make tea at the right temperature. I use a timer to make sure I don't over steep. The cast iron tea pot and warmer does a nice job of keeping my tea warm. I am not certain that it keeps tea as warm as they are said to but they keep it long enough for me to go through the entire pot.
> 
> On tea pots, I would recommend something that is more flat then round. I find that my more round tea pot is more likely to have drips then the flat pot. Look at the Dragon pot to see what I mean by a flat top.


I think once my Zarafina dies (noooo!) then I'll probably get the Zojirushi you have. The Zarafina is great for tea newbies and lazy people. I've graduated from one to the other. 
That's good to know about the shape of the pots. So then out of my choices, it would seem the [teavanasearch]Coins Cast Iron Teapot[/teavanasearch] is eliminated. Do you think the [teavanasearch]Four Seasons Red Cast Iron Teapot[/teavanasearch] is too round or flat enough?
By the way, I'm kicking myself for not taking advantage of that fantastic cast iron sale on TG.


----------



## Andra

ProfCrash said:


> heheheh that would be why I don't know them. I am not a big fan of the fruity teas. I drink some, Anna's (TG), Sweet Oolong Revolution (Teavana), Rooibush Lemon, and Rooibush Plum Cinnamon are the only teas with fruit prominent in them.


I was gonna say something about that and then decided not to...
I think I'm a fruity fan - mostly because I don't have to add sugar. I still seem to need some sweetener in "real teas" and I'm trying to cut that out.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Each person has their own tastes which is why I love tea so much. There are sooooo many varities and infusions. I have the Sweet Oolong Revolution to fill my sweet need. The others have a more subtle fruit flavor that I like. I do tend to prefer more earthy flavors.

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


----------



## Neo

ProfCrash said:


> Rooibush Plum Cinnamon


Prof where do you get that one from? Haven't seen it on TG nor Teavana, but it sure sounds yummy!!!!! And I can't wait to order again from TG, that Bossa Nova is calling my name! Is it a bit sweet as it sounds to be?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Plum Cinnamon is TG. The Bossa Nova is not sweet at all. It has a nice earthy flavor with a touch of vanilla.


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> Just wanted to report back that I got my new pots and warmers yesterday, and I'm a totally happy trooper now ! I enjoyed my black year of the dragon pot last night and all is well . Seriously, funny how those 3 days without my pot (that 1 month ago I didn't even own!!!!!) seemed long to me. How on earth did I EVER live without an iron cast tea pot??
> 
> The new warmers also seem to be MUCH better, and using the large one last night, I think we have numerous nice evenings ahead of us together
> 
> The "old" and scorched teapots along with the "not acceptable" warmer are already packed and ready to go back, and I'll be more than happy to put this nasty episode behind me and pretend it never happened!
> 
> AddieLove, we are not nasty: this is for your own good, trust us !
> 
> I've been looking at the pots you mention, and they are all really nice, and like Deb, I'm sure you'll be happy with whatever you get - you may not get just one either ...
> 
> I personally really like both the 4 seasons pot and the dragon fly one, as I had been considering them myself. One thing you may want to take into account is their capacity. Depending on how you want to use your pot (for how many people, for how long at a time, etc.), you may want a bigger or smaller pot. The 4 season is definitely the smaller one, with a 18 oz capacity. The Wine and Coins have a similar medium capacity of 26oz and 28oz respectively. The Dragonfly comes in both 18 or 37oz.
> 
> It's funny, because I first bought the 1000 lines pot in pewter, it just jumped out at me. Later, I got the black year of the dragon one, and I have to say that the dragon is MY pot, I just love it so much and use it EVERY day! It only has a capacity of 16oz they say (but I honestly think its capacity is bigger in real life, as I really don't see the difference with the 1000 lines which says it has a capacity of 24oz, so go figure), and while I would have loved for it to have a 32oz capacity, I will put up with making tea more often just because I love it so much and this is MY pot . All of this to say that you need to go for the pot that will just make YOU happy when you use it .
> 
> Oh, one word of warning though: these are addictive! I am already looking at more pots to get a bigger one, say 32oz or 40oz capacity for when I have visitors ... The Imperial dragon in red and the Shogun in black are calling me, but so far I am resisting... Not sure for how long I can do that though! Maybe wait at least a couple of weeks to be sure I don't have any issue with the new warmers...
> 
> I would however definitely get a warmer, as it makes a tremendous difference! I wholeheartedly do NOT recommend the Kura Oval Warmer (no kidding!!!!), but would go with either the small or large one that Prof has (and I have now too), without a hole in the middle. Which one will depend on the model of pot you get (I would use the large with the dragon pot and the small with the 1000 lines pot just based on their shape, not capacity).
> 
> Sorry I have no comment with regards to the Zaraphina as I don't have one...
> 
> Have fun making your choice and please let us know which one you go for and how you like it when you get it !!!!


Neo,
I got the black Shogun at the Store for 30% off. They had green and another color too, maybe the aqua one. But they were last one and they were beat up so I got the shogun. Haven't used it yet. Do you drive? There has to be a teavana on the Island or up in Westchester. Nice Sunday drive, maybe?
Paula
Paula ny


----------



## MagicalWingLT

Well I might not of tried all the different teas but I do like green tea... Hot and cold... I usually drink Arizona Green Tea...


----------



## Neo

corkyb said:


> Neo,
> I got the black Shogun at the Store for 30% off. They had green and another color too, maybe the aqua one. But they were last one and they were beat up so I got the shogun. Haven't used it yet. Do you drive? There has to be a teavana on the Island or up in Westchester. Nice Sunday drive, maybe?
> Paula
> Paula ny


Thank you Paula, and you are right, there are some Teavana stores outside of NYC, and while I do have a driver's licence, I don't have a car, hem ...

I was wondering, how do you like your shogun, and which one do you have? I assume you have the [teavanasearch]Shogun Cast Iron Teapot[/teavanasearch] as it is the one offered in different colors (the [teavanasearch]Yamaji Shogun Cast Iron Teapot[/teavanasearch] seems to only exist in black and is out of stock anyway - although I do like its capacity of 32oz), but was wondering if you went for the 16oz or 40oz one and how big/small it seems?

Incidentaly, I decided I really wanted to know the capacity of my black Year of the Dragon pot (which Teavana says is 16oz) and so went down to business last night and mesured it with measuring glass and all: its "real" capacity (i.e. actual amount of tea you can have in it with tea and steeper - versus "theoritical" capacity of how much water you can fit in without taking into account the need for space for actually steeping the tea ) is 22 oz .


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Do you want me to measure the amount of tea I get out of my pot this weekend? 

Neo I am so jealous because you are getting the store that I want. I want the TeaGschwendner store. And I want it now. 

I like Teavana, I think that they have a better tea pot and tea accessory collection. I prefer TG's teas. I think they are a better quaility and they have a much better selection, especially in the Oolongs, Darjeelings, and Assams. 

I want a TG in Northern Virginia or DC. Someone get a franchise down here.

And I am not the right someone. I suck with detailed work and could not handle running a store or a franchise.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

TG has sent a five dollar coupon to FB fans. The code is FBFan

Enjoy!


----------



## Andra

You beat me to it!  I was just going to post that.  Too bad I placed my order a few days ago...
I guess the coupon will go on the next order once I decide which of my new teas I like best.


----------



## frojazz

ProfCrash said:


> TG has sent a five dollar coupon to FB fans. The code is FBFan
> 
> Enjoy!


Yeah! And Shogun (green), one of my fav TG teas, is back in stock!

*does a happy dance*


----------



## frojazz

MagicalWingLT said:


> Well I might not of tried all the different teas but I do like green tea... Hot and cold... I usually drink Arizona Green Tea...


Welcome to the Tea Thread, MW. Arizona Green Tea is a good tea in a pinch (I also like Gold Peak, sweetened of course!).


----------



## Neo

ProfCrash said:


> Do you want me to measure the amount of tea I get out of my pot this weekend?


That would be super nice if you don't mind? I don't know why, but all of a sudden I really want to know as I find that the given capacities don't always seem to match  But then again, if those pots are really handmade then it would make sense for them to be all slightly different I guess (although from 16 to 22 oz seems to quite a big -relatively - difference).



ProfCrash said:


> Neo I am so jealous because you are getting the store that I want. I want the TeaGschwendner store. And I want it now.
> 
> I like Teavana, I think that they have a better tea pot and tea accessory collection. I prefer TG's teas. I think they are a better quaility and they have a much better selection, especially in the Oolongs, Darjeelings, and Assams.


I am a 100% with you on that one!!!! From Teavana, I only order the pots (all iron cast, I don't think I'll ever buy any other, I'm too spoiled now ), some accessories such as the [teavanasearch]Perfect Tea Maker[/teavanasearch] and pitcher (hoping to make iced tea this weekend for the first time as the weather is finally cooperating !), the [teavanasearch]Raspberry Sangria[/teavanasearch] and the [teavanasearch]Blueberry Bliss[/teavanasearch]. For all the other teas, I go to TG: I agree that I also find the quality of their teas superior, and think they have more choices. And I am very excited that they will open here soon (wonder if I will be the first in line at their opening?!), so I can try before buying . Unfortunately, I don't think I'll be able to wait for their opening before I buy from them again, as I'm getting low on the Caramel Rooibos and Panna Cotta Rhubarb Rooibos, and really want to try the Bossa Nova  - at the very minimum!

BTW, I also just got an e-mail with their coupon, and I'm not even befriended on FB with them, nice!!!


----------



## Addie

Yay! Thanks for the coupon! I'm also super happy because their Earl Grey 69 is FINALLY back in stock. Whoo hoo!



Neo said:


> ... as I'm getting low on the Caramel Rooibos and Panna Cotta Rhubarb Rooibos, and really want to try the Bossa Nova  - at the very minimum!


Neo, I like caramel, but I'm not the biggest Rooibos fan. I bought Pistachio Apple Pie Rooibos from Teavana before they discontinued, and it's not my favourite. I want to try a caramel tea, but I'm not sure if that's the one to go with. What do you think? I read reviews on TG's Caramel Black, and they weren't that great. They have another called Cream and Nut Brittle, but I couldn't find reviews on it.

So far what's in my TG cart: Anna's Black, Earl Grey No. 69, Blood Orange (I haven't completely decided on this one yet), Bossa Nova, Formosa Ming Xiang and Summer Romance. I know I said I'm not the biggest fruit tea lover, but with spring here and summer on its way, I've been slightly more open to them.

Oh, and I believe I've decided on the [teavanasearch]Dragonfly Cast Iron Teapot[/teavanasearch] in gold black. I do want to go to the store, though, and see it in person first.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I was not a fan of TG's Carmel Black. There was not a strong enough Caramel taste for my liking but I really like the Roobisu Caramel. Maybe that is because the Rooibush is not as strong in flavor as a black tea.

The Formosa Ming Xiang is really good


----------



## Addie

ProfCrash said:


> I was not a fan of TG's Carmel Black. There was not a strong enough Caramel taste for my liking but I really like the Roobisu Caramel. Maybe that is because the Rooibush is not as strong in flavor as a black tea.
> 
> The Formosa Ming Xiang is really good


Do you think for someone who isn't crazy about rooibus but loves caramel that this is something I would like as well? Do you think I wouldn't notice the rooibus as much?

LOL half of my list is made up of your recommendations. 
I'm so excited about the Earl Grey that I'm ordering more of that than any other.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

There is a difference between the Rooibush teas and the Blacks, obviously. I don't notice a distinct rooibush flavor with the ones I drink but that is because of the flavors I pick. Or it could be that I just enjoy the taste and so I don't really have a problem with it.


----------



## Addie

Thanks! I think I'm going to give it a try. I'll get the smallest size. I'm so excited!


----------



## Neo

AddieLove said:


> Do you think for someone who isn't crazy about rooibus but loves caramel that this is something I would like as well? Do you think I wouldn't notice the rooibus as much?


AddieLove, I have to admit that I'm very fond or Rooibos myself, but occasionally they are just bad - but the TG Rooibush teas are truly of exceptional quality, IMHO, and that may make all the difference for you. I really hope you like it and don't regret getting it! Please let us know what you think when you get it!

I am getting ready to place my next TG order myself, and I'm trying hard to keep my order under control, as I will soon have the opportunity to actually try them before buying - I'm so excited !

I'm planning on replenishing my Rooibush Panna Cotta Rhubarb, Rooibush Caramel (LOVE it on its own but even more mixed with Adagio's Sour Apple, they were truly MFEO ), and trying the Bossa Nova (I've been wanting to try it for a while now and just can't wait 2 more months!). I also wanted to try the Rooibush Plum Cinnamon you mentioned Prof, but couldn't find it anywhere on the TG website . Could you please post a link if you have it handily available - I'm going nuts searching for this! Thank you


----------



## Addie

Neo said:


> AddieLove, I have to admit that I'm very fond or Rooibos myself, but occasionally they are just bad - but the TG Rooibush teas are truly of exceptional quality, IMHO, and that may make all the difference for you. I really hope you like it and don't regret getting it! Please let us know what you think when you get it!
> 
> I am getting ready to place my next TG order myself, and I'm trying hard to keep my order under control, as I will soon have the opportunity to actually try them before buying - I'm so excited !
> 
> I'm planning on replenishing my Rooibush Panna Cotta Rhubarb, Rooibush Caramel (LOVE it on its own but even more mixed with Adagio's Sour Apple, they were truly MFEO ), and trying the Bossa Nova (I've been wanting to try it for a while now and just can't wait 2 more months!). I also wanted to try the Rooibush Plum Cinnamon you mentioned Prof, but couldn't find it anywhere on the TG website . Could you please post a link if you have it handily available - I'm going nuts searching for this! Thank you


Oh, goodness. You're making me want to order Adagio's Sour Apple as well. Hmm ... well, the sample size is only $2 ...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It is not on their website for some reason. If you are on FB, try contacting the TG Raleigh store. They offered to send me tea from their store if I needed it when I posted a question on their boards.


----------



## Addie

Andra, I know this was a while back, but I think when you talked about Adagio you mentioned something about being able to give a coupon out to first timers? Did the promotion already pass?

ETA: Also, what kind of packaging does TG's tea come in? Do I need to buy more tins? My house is being overrun by tea, coffee and plastic grocery bags.


----------



## Neo

ProfCrash said:


> It is not on their website for some reason. If you are on FB, try contacting the TG Raleigh store. They offered to send me tea from their store if I needed it when I posted a question on their boards.


Hmm, maybe I'll just be patient on that one and wait for their store to open here - one more ting to look forward to for when they get here already . Prof, I think you should plan a trip here this summer, NYC is truly nice when it's warm!!!



AddieLove said:


> Oh, goodness. You're making me want to order Adagio's Sour Apple as well. Hmm ... well, the sample size is only $2 ...


Sorry . I tend to mix 1/3 Sour Apple and 2/3 Caramel Rooibush for a smoother taste, and half-half for a tarter taste, depending on my mood


----------



## Jane917

I just cruised through the Adagio site looking for sour apple to mix with my rooibos caramel when it arrives next week. You are such enablers! I noticed that they have a "tea club" and you can earn points by sending friends and family a $5 gift certificate. Does anyone want to send me a certificate and earn themselves some points?  Jane


----------



## Neo

Jane and AddieLove: I would be happy to send you those $5 Adagio certificates, but I need your e-mail addresses. If you pm them to me, I'll get those certificates to you by the end of the day today at the latest (have to run some errands now)


----------



## TLM

WOW, a Tea Lovers area!  I love hot tea, find ice tea nasty though.  My favorite is Oolongs.  And like Roobios also.  We have a Teavana on the other side of town, but I haven't ever heard of TG.  I am usually too busy to actually steep a pot of tea and am force to drink a cup from bags  .


----------



## drenee

Welcome to the Tea thread, TLM. 
deb

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


----------



## Addie

Neo said:


> Jane and AddieLove: I would be happy to send you those $5 Adagio certificates, but I need your e-mail addresses. If you pm them to me, I'll get those certificates to you by the end of the day today at the latest (have to run some errands now)


Thanks! I pmed you. Whoo!



TLM said:


> WOW, a Tea Lovers area! I love hot tea, find ice tea nasty though. My favorite is Oolongs. And like Roobios also. We have a Teavana on the other side of town, but I haven't ever heard of TG. I am usually too busy to actually steep a pot of tea and am force to drink a cup from bags .


Welcome to the Tea thread! With my Zarafina, it's been really easy to brew loose leaf tea. Have you tried it? It's pretty much dummy-proof, which is something I dearly need and love. If you have a Tuesday Morning nearby, they might have one for a lot cheaper. That's where I got mine. I think it was around $40.


----------



## Andra

Thanks for doing the gift certificates neo - I'm just starting to function today!


----------



## Andra

Jane917 said:


> I just cruised through the Adagio site looking for sour apple to mix with my rooibos caramel when it arrives next week. You are such enablers! I noticed that they have a "tea club" and you can earn points by sending friends and family a $5 gift certificate. Does anyone want to send me a certificate and earn themselves some points? Jane


You also earn points on your purchases and every time that you do a review on one of their products. I've gotten a lot of points from the reviews - which reminds me, I have to catch up for my last order.

Neo, the pitcher from Adagio that I got does NOT have a lid. But it's only 40 ounces and I can drink that easily in an afternoon. So I filled the pitcher almost half-way with ice and then used the 32-ounce teamaker to brew the tea and put it over the ice...
I think I still want something larger so I can KEEP some in the fridge.


----------



## Addie

Okay, I just ordered the tea. Whoo! I got a sample of sour apple, a sample of mango black and a sample of Valentine. The Valentine one is supposed to taste like chocolate-covered strawberries, but we'll see. I can't wait! *taps desk impatiently*


----------



## Andra

AddieLove, I hope you like the Sour Apple.  It's my favorite from Adagio and it's pretty tart.  But it's good hot and totally yummy iced!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Welcome TLM!!!

I think that you would find that steeping tea is not all that time consuming if you use a filter or a perfect tea maker. They allow you to steep individual cups instead of whole pots. 

What Oolongs do you like? I am always on the hunt for a good Oolong.


----------



## TLM

I don't own a speciality brewer, just 12 or more ceramic tea pots.  I also don't have a specific Oolong, I just know that I like Oolongs.  Until Teavana showed up here last fall there really wasn't a speciality Tea shop.  And it is a 45 min drive on the other side of town.


----------



## Andra

Today my friend Deani and I went looking for another tea place here in Austin. I picked up a sample packet of Berry Hibiscus at the Farmer's Market on Saturday and am hooked - I'm on my 3rd infusion of this one and it's still great.
The shop is very small and it's about 10 minutes from work. It's called Zhi Tea and they have a website http://www.zhitea.com/. There is a 20% off code good through Mother's Day on online orders that shows up on the home page.
We tasted a few different teas and I came back with more Berry Hibiscus (hibiscus, currants, rosehips, elderberries, cranberries, rooibos and natural plum and currant flavors), Ginger and Lime Green Rooibos (green rooibos, ginger, lemongrass, lemon myrtle, licorice root, lime and tangerine essential oils) and some more samples.
Deani got a Ginger Peach Oolong that I think is pretty good - even if I'll add a little sugar to it.
They are a little more expensive, but as I'm on the the 3rd infusion of my first tea, it may come out mostly even...


----------



## Neo

Thank you Andra, really ! LOL

Now I just ordered from Zhi Tea: Sweet Desert Delight (looks like an incredible Rooibos blend, and well, I'm soooo into Rooibos these days that I couldn't resist), and some Plum Oolong (have been looking for a Plum Oolong FOREVER but couldn't find any anywhere in loose leaf form!) 

I resisted the lure of the Berry Hibiscus on the grounds that I first have loads of [teavanasearch]Raspberry Sangria[/teavanasearch] to go through - and was very proud of myself for that 

BTW, I finally made some iced tea this week-end, using both my [teavanasearch]Perfect Tea Maker 32oz[/teavanasearch] and my [teavanasearch]Perfect Iced Tea Pitcher[/teavanasearch]. I have to say that so far I am very pleased with both - the pitcher easily accommodates 2 full loads of the 32oz Perfect Tea Maker with a bit of space to spare for some ice cubes or just a bit more tea. Also like the fact that the lid rotates to not spill, very nice. Now the question is to see how it holds up over time! Too bad the Adagio pitcher doesn't have a lid, I really liked the fact it's glass ...


----------



## Andra

LOL Neo!  I promise not to try any more new tea stores until next month.  I can send you some of the Berry Hibiscus if you want.  The flavor is more complex than the Raspberry Sangria...
My TG order came today - it had slipped my mind!  I've got some of the Magic Flute steeping now - it smells very lemony - I can't wait to try it.
I really like the way TG does the internet orders.  I got another measuring spoon, a handwritten thank you note and a sample of Wild Cherry which smells great too.

I mentioned in my review at Adagio that I would like the pitcher even better if it had a lid.  I'll probably follow that up with an email to the same effect.  We'll see if that helps at all.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My evil plan to spread tea around the world is working. I now have random people who I have discussed tea with in the break room coming to my desk. One guy gave me five bucks to cover the tea he is drinking. I think that makes me an offical tea pusher and enabler.

(wipes away a tear)


----------



## Neo

Andra said:


> LOL Neo! I promise not to try any more new tea stores until next month. I can send you some of the Berry Hibiscus if you want. The flavor is more complex than the Raspberry Sangria...


That is so sweet Andra, and I'm very tempted to take you up on your offer, but at the same time I'm afraid I'm really going to like it and then order it anyway . So I may just wait for my next Zhi order (see how I'm already saying "next"??) and by then I'll have gone through quite a bit of the Raspberry Sangria and will feel gilt-less to try Berry Hibiscus 

By the way, they are fast: my order already shipped!!!! Can't wait to try my new teas - the problem will be which one to try first, decisions decisions 



ProfCrash said:


> My evil plan to spread tea around the world is working. I now have random people who I have discussed tea with in the break room coming to my desk. One guy gave me five bucks to cover the tea he is drinking. I think that makes me an offical tea pusher and enabler.
> 
> (wipes away a tear)


LOL Prof, we are so proud of you!!!! And so not surprised!!! After all, we were your first victims, right


----------



## MamaProfCrash

> LOL Prof, we are so proud of you!!!! And so not surprised!!! After all, we were your first victims, right


hehehe Well that was the enabling. None of you have sent me checks. (grins)


----------



## Andra

ProfCrash said:


> hehehe Well that was the enabling. None of you have sent me checks. (grins)


Well, we are buying our OWN tea - not drinking your stash!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Andra said:


> Well, we are buying our OWN tea - not drinking your stash!


Finders fee? heheheh

I love having a group to discuss tea with. My Hubby doesn't get it, I guess he isn't perfect after all.

Right now we are preparing to adopt a puppy. We have a friend fostering this cute 3 month old german shepard/boarder collie mix. She didn't bark or whimpering in the few hours we were around her, she is friendly and didn't nip at anyone in the two hours we saw her, she is inquisitive and loves to explore, she rolls over and shows her stomach easily, you can gently play with her paws. She is a wonderful little fur ball. Our friend is going to let us know which adoption event she is going to and when she is getting there so we can adopt her. Hopefully we get to her first. (fingers crossed).

We have decided that she is not going to be allowed on the furniture (shedding nightmare) so I am going to have to wait for her to get a bit bigger to pet while I read. Guess that means finding a place to set my tea down while reading so I can pet the puppy.


----------



## bookfiend

So I just tried the [teavanasearch]herbal Pina Colada[/teavanasearch] tea I got from teavana this weekend, It is defiantly not for me. I bought it cuz it was on sale really cheep, and it gave me the last two oz I needed for the discount. Ingredients: Hibiscus, rose-hip peels, apple bits, pineapple bits(w/sugar), desiccated coconut, flavoring. If anyone is interested it this tea, please pm me, I will send it to you, Hate to see a tea go to waste, weather I like it or not. If a few of you are interested, maybe Ill split it into samples for you. let me know.


----------



## Jane917

bookfiend said:


> So I just tried the [teavanasearch]herbal Pina Colada[/teavanasearch] tea I got from teavana this weekend, It is defiantly not for me.


It is hard to believe that anything with Pina Colada in the name could be bad!


----------



## Jane917

ProfCrash said:


> Right now we are preparing to adopt a puppy. We have a friend fostering this cute 3 month old german shepard/boarder collie mix. She didn't bark or whimpering in the few hours we were around her, she is friendly and didn't nip at anyone in the two hours we saw her, she is inquisitive and loves to explore, she rolls over and shows her stomach easily, you can gently play with her paws. She is a wonderful little fur ball. Our friend is going to let us know which adoption event she is going to and when she is getting there so we can adopt her. Hopefully we get to her first. (fingers crossed).
> 
> We have decided that she is not going to be allowed on the furniture (shedding nightmare) so I am going to have to wait for her to get a bit bigger to pet while I read. Guess that means finding a place to set my tea down while reading so I can pet the puppy.


Congratulations on deciding to adopt a rescue dog. The GS/Border collie mix promises to be a very smart mix. I have had lots of dogs, and have lots of experience training. However, a dog wants to be a member of the family, and it is very hard to keep them off the furniture. They find a way to sneak up there when you are not looking. Good luck! Jane


----------



## Addie

ProfCrash said:


> My evil plan to spread tea around the world is working. I now have random people who I have discussed tea with in the break room coming to my desk.


LOL Yep, we've all fallen under your tea plan and have never looked back. You should really open your own little tea house.

And yay for looking at rescue dogs to adopt! I'll keep my fingers crossed that you get her!



bookfiend said:


> So I just tried the [teavanasearch]herbal Pina Colada[/teavanasearch] tea I got from teavana this weekend, It is defiantly not for me. I bought it cuz it was on sale really cheep, and it gave me the last two oz I needed for the discount. Ingredients: Hibiscus, rose-hip peels, apple bits, pineapple bits(w/sugar), desiccated coconut, flavoring. If anyone is interested it this tea, please pm me, I will send it to you, Hate to see a tea go to waste, weather I like it or not. If a few of you are interested, maybe Ill split it into samples for you. let me know.


Sorry the Pina Colada turned out to be a bust for you! I dislike coconut, or I would be all over that.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

We were always going to go with a rescue dog. There are so many dogs and cats that have been left at shelters or been taking form owners that it made more sense for us to get a dog who had been left then one that was intentionally breed. We are not interested in dog shows or anything like that so pedigree means nothing to us. We just want a dog that we can love and play with and who will be good with any children we have in the future. 

I wonder how she would like some cool rooibos vanilla in her doggie bowl?


----------



## BTackitt

I was reading a magazine tonight, and there was a 1 paragraph note about drinking tea w/Hibiscus in it to lower cholesterol. I felt giggly to know my favorite tea is a hibiscus cinnamon


----------



## drenee

I am trying very hard to again give up the coffee powder stuff I have each morning.  
It's a Hill's Brothers powdered mix called Classic Cappuccino.  It's the calories I need to give up.  
I looked it up one time on Weight Watchers points and one mug is like 1/3 of the points I would allowed for the day.
I gave it up in January, but when my treatments started I started drinking it again because it's one of my comfort 
foods.  
I like the My Morning Mate, but I would like to add milk.  I'm just not sure how much milk to use.  Any hints?
deb


----------



## bookfiend

Jane917 said:


> It is hard to believe that anything with Pina Colada in the name could be bad!


I was suprized as well.


----------



## bookfiend

drenee said:


> I am trying very hard to again give up the coffee powder stuff I have each morning.
> It's a Hill's Brothers powdered mix called Classic Cappuccino. It's the calories I need to give up.
> I looked it up one time on Weight Watchers points and one mug is like 1/3 of the points I would allowed for the day.
> I gave it up in January, but when my treatments started I started drinking it again because it's one of my comfort
> foods.
> I like the My Morning Mate, but I would like to add milk. I'm just not sure how much milk to use. Any hints?
> deb


Deb, after all of the stuff you've been through lately, I say go ahead and enjoy your Cappuccino!


----------



## Andra

drenee said:


> I like the My Morning Mate, but I would like to add milk. I'm just not sure how much milk to use. Any hints?


Sorry, no good hints from me - I'm a non-milk drinker... maybe start with a tablespoon or so and keep tasting until you figure it out??

I have a question though - why do some teas taste totally different hot and cold? I tried the Mr. Ollivander's Magic Potion from TG today and when it was hot, it was VERY sweet. I couldn't really tell where the sweetness was coming from, but I could still taste it a minute or two after taking a drink. So I was going "YUM!" and iced the other half of the batch... No sweetness at all - it was like I had a changling in my cup or something. I had to add sugar to be able to drink it. What's up with that? 

As a reminder, the Ollivander's has Apple pieces, Rose hips, Orange peel, Papaya pieces, Peppermint leaves, Licorice root, Lemon grass, Cinnamon bits, Flavor, Black currants, Rose blossoms, Mallow blossoms.

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


----------



## corkyb

The licorice root is giving you your sweet taste but I have no idea why you wouldn't taste it iced.
Paula ny


----------



## Andra

My husband added his two cents at supper.  He said that the tasters on your tongue for sweet are less sensitive for cold things than for hot things...
I think I'll try using a little more tea when I am planning to ice it and see if that helps.


----------



## Neo

That's weird Andra - especially as I've been thinking about this, and in my experience, things taste sweeter when cold. I always have to be careful when sweetening my iced tea as I know it will always taste sweeter once cold (I usually sweeten it while it's still hot as the sugar melts better), so I'm at a loss on this one  I do however find that in general, I need to make my tea stronger when I want to ice it, as it does lose overall taste. I'm curious to hear back from you when you make another batch stronger!

I have a confession to make. I just ordered myself another iron cast teapot . And I went for the [teavanasearch]Year of the Dragon Cast Iron Teapot[/teavanasearch] again, but in red this time .

I have been using my new replacement black one everyday since last week, with Rooibos, and I've noticed the same discoloration as before - but thank god no scorching or dulling of the enamel, so I think all is well with the warmer, and it's just a side effect of heavy Rooibos consumption (even the steel mesh infuser has taken a brown sheen!!!! But that I can dip in bleach and get back, the pot however, not so much!).

Again, it doesn't bother me too much, but it has proven to be ample enough excuse for me to go for yet another pot . My rationale? Well, now that I've ordered a couple of Oolongs, I can't brew them in a Rooibos steeped pot, right? So I will continue using my favorite black dragon pot for Rooibos, and the new red dragon pot shall be for Oolongs and green teas. The 1000 lines pot will be for black teas. Makes sense, no?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL I would think that the red pot would be good for red tea and the black pot for black teas. Now you need a green pot for your green teas.

I am glad to hear that you have not seen any scorching. I did measure my water when I put it in my dragon tea pot and found that it took close to four cups.


----------



## Neo

ProfCrash said:


> LOL I would think that the red pot would be good for red tea and the black pot for black teas. Now you need a green pot for your green teas.
> 
> I am glad to hear that you have not seen any scorching. I did measure my water when I put it in my dragon tea pot and found that it took close to four cups.


LOL, you are so right, but it's kinda too late now that the "damage" is done to the black pot . And well, I mostly drink Rooibos these days, so like this I still get to use my favorite pot most 

I'm kinda envious your pot is bigger than mine (OMG this just sounds so silly "your pot is begger than mine!!!!!!) - but still in love with my pot, so it's ok . Wonder if there is a difference between the black and the red? Will find out shortly I guess! Thank you so much for taking the time to do that Prof, much appreciated


----------



## hudsonam

Hi all! I'm new to the tea thread, but I knew I could come here for some advice.  I want to get my mom a tea-related gift for Mother's Day. Her only glass tea cup broke a few weeks ago, so I definitely want to replace that, but I was also thinking about replacing it with one that has an infuser. And then maybe pick up some fancy tea for her to go with it. Or should I get her the Teavana Perfect Tea Maker and a glass mug? What do you think? She likes tea, and she always has it in the morning and sometimes after dinner, but I don't think she'd get much use out of anything that brewed a ton of tea at one time. But she likes pretty tea pots and things like that. Help! 

PS - I am trying to stay under $40. Unless I get something bigger as a birthday/Mother's Day combo gift, since her birthday is in a week. 

Also, she has expressed interest in the blooming teas, but they are so pricey. That's what got me looking at the Republic of Tea and Teavana sites.


----------



## Neo

hudsonam said:


> Hi all! I'm new to the tea thread, but I knew I could come here for some advice.  I want to get my mom a tea-related gift for Mother's Day. Her only glass tea cup broke a few weeks ago, so I definitely want to replace that, but I was also thinking about replacing it with one that has an infuser. And then maybe pick up some fancy tea for her to go with it. Or should I get her the Teavana Perfect Tea Maker and a glass mug? What do you think? She likes tea, and she always has it in the morning and sometimes after dinner, but I don't think she'd get much use out of anything that brewed a ton of tea at one time. But she likes pretty tea pots and things like that. Help!
> 
> PS - I am trying to stay under $40. Unless I get something bigger as a birthday/Mother's Day combo gift, since her birthday is in a week.


Hi Hudsonam, and welcome to the tea thread. If you want to stay under $40, I would suggest you go for a cup with strainer, and some tea, as any nice pot would cost a bit more (I am very partial to iron cast tea pots myself, and quite obsessed  taken with them  - but they are definitely worth it and there are a few small ones totally suited to one person).

Accordingly, I would recommend the below which I also have a really like for when I go for an individual cup. They are very light (weight wise) but also quite sturdy in my experience.

http://www.amazon.com/Bodum-Personal-Stainless-Infuser-12-Ounce/dp/B0010NR7C0/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1273171188&tag=kbpst-20&sr=8-4

Sorry, tried to copy the image, but somehow can't figure out how to do that on my work PC (have no problem on my Mac!!!!) 

Hope this helps though 

For tea ideas, Prof is the best, but I think it would help if you could tell us wht kind of teas she enjoys already .


----------



## hudsonam

Neo said:


> Hi Hudsonam, and welcome to the tea thread. If you want to stay under $40, I would suggest you go for a cup with strainer, and some tea, as any nice pot would cost a bit more (I am very partial to iron cast tea pots myself, and quite obsessed  taken with them  - but they are definitely worth it and there are a few small ones totally suited to one person).
> 
> Accordingly, I would recommend the below which I also have a really like for when I go for an individual cup. They are very light (weight wise) but also quite sturdy in my experience.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Bodum-Personal-Stainless-Infuser-12-Ounce/dp/B0010NR7C0/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1273171188&sr=8-4
> 
> Sorry, tried to copy the image, but somehow can't figure out how to do that on my work PC (have no problem on my Mac!!!!)
> 
> Hope this helps though
> 
> For tea ideas, Prof is the best, but I think it would help if you could tell us wht kind of teas she enjoys already .


Thank you! I should also add that she does have a tea ball infuser already, so it's not like she *needs* a cup that incorporates one, but they look so nice.  As for the Bodum one you linked to, I'm not sure if she'd prefer a handle... She has rheumatoid arthritis that's pretty bad in her hands... 

As for what tea she enjoys, she likes just about everything. Black teas of all kinds, some herbals, but I'd probably lean more towards the different black teas. She just picked up some nice loose tea on a trip a couple weeks ago. One was an earl grey, and also a rooibos, but I can't remember if they were one and the same.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hudsonam said:


> Thank you! I should also add that she does have a tea ball infuser already, so it's not like she *needs* a cup that incorporates one, but they look so nice.  As for the Bodum one you linked to, I'm not sure if she'd prefer a handle... She has rheumatoid arthritis that's pretty bad in her hands...
> 
> As for what tea she enjoys, she likes just about everything. Black teas of all kinds, some herbals, but I'd probably lean more towards the different black teas. She just picked up some nice loose tea on a trip a couple weeks ago. One was an earl grey, and also a rooibos, but I can't remember if they were one and the same.


Tea ball? Tea ball? For you Mothers Day gift throw away the tea ball and get her an infuser or perfect tea maker. If you look up evil in the dictionary it should have a picture of a tea ball next to it. Tea balls do not allow the tea leaves to fully open up so you do not get all the flavor and health benefits of tea. An infuser or perfect tea maker will allow the tea to open up fully and improve the taste of her tea.

You could always take her out to Teavana and let her pick out the teas that she wants while insisting on a tea infuser or perfect tea maker. That will give her the chance to smell the various teas and pick what she likes best. Toss in lunch and you have a wonderful Mothers Day gift. Tea and time together.

(mutters to herself tea ball)


----------



## hudsonam

ProfCrash said:


> Tea ball? Tea ball? For you Mothers Day gift through away the tea ball and get her an infuser or perfect tea maker. If you look up evil in the dictionary it should have a picture of a tea ball next to it. Tea balls do not allow the tea leaves to fully open up so you do not get all the flavor and health benefits of tea. An infuser or perfect tea maker will allow the tea to open up fully and improve the taste of her tea.
> 
> You could always take her out to Teavana and let her pick out the teas that she wants while insisting on a tea infuser or perfect tea maker. That will give her the chance to smell the various teas and pick what she likes best. Toss in lunch and you have a wonderful Mothers Day gift. Tea and time together.
> 
> (mutters to herself tea ball)


LOL!  I had no idea the evil ways of the tea ball! Thank you for telling me! Then I feel better about getting her something with a proper infuser. I don't know if I have a Teavana near me, but I will go check.  Thanks again!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheheh

If you don't have a Teavana I am sure that there is a local tea shop that you could visit. 

If not check out Teavana's and TeaGschwendner's websites. There are a ton of Rooios teas available on both websites. Choose something that has flavors in it that you know that she likes. Same for the black teas. If she likes Earl Grey she might like Teavana's Earl Grey Creme or TeaGschwendner's Early Grey 69 or Earl Grey Imperior. All three are favorites of mine. If you were to get her a Perfect Tea maker ($20 I think) you could easily pick up at least two teas for her, possibly three and be under your budget.

I don't know how old your Mother is but there are many smaller tea pots out there. They make plenty of tea pots that hold two cups of tea. If you want to go that route, ask yourself if she can handle lifting a cast iron tea pot or not. The cast iron tea pots are more expensive but they keep the tea warm for a couple of hours. If you pair that with a cast iron warmer she could have her tea kept warm for four or five hours. The down side is that cast iron tea pots are expensive and addictive.

There are many nice ceramic and glass tea pots available as well. You can also get tea pot warmers for them. They will be more affordable and lighter.


----------



## Jane917

OMG! I am at work, but I want to run home and throw out all my teaball and teaspoon infusers! Then I will head over to confession (and I'm not even Catholic), but we must rid the world of this evil! Thanks, Prof, for the salvation.

mutters to herself.....I hope no one takes this post seriously......


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Jane917 said:


> OMG! I am at work, but I want to run home and throw out all my teaball and teaspoon infusers! Then I will head over to confession (and I'm not even Catholic), but we must rid the world of this evil! Thanks, Prof, for the salvation.
> 
> mutters to herself.....I hope no one takes this post seriously......


Man and I was all happy with another successful conversion. (grins)

I have a tendancy to be a bit over the top but tea balls really are not the best for making tea. They are better then tea bags but you are losing out on the oils that are found in the tea leaves not given the proper space to open up. That is where you find the flavr and many of the health benefits of the tea. A tea infuser, one that fits in a cup, takes up a little more space then a teaball but will give you a better cup of tea then a tea ball and they cost about the same as a tea ball or tea spoon.

I really like the perfect tea maker but they take up more space and for folks with limited counter and cabinet space that can be a problem. Which is why I mention the in the cup infusers. I don't use my perfect tea make all that freqeuntly these days but that is because I have a tea pot and tea pot warmer at the home and the office.


----------



## Addie

No tea ball here! 

Welcome to the Tea Thread, Hudsonam!

Well, I just got my tea samples from Adagio! They all smell wonderful, and I love the little tins! I wish all tea shops gave tins for free with their tea and then maybe gave you the option to not get tins in case you are reordering a flavour and don't need it. I just made a giant pitcher of [teavanasearch]Cranberry Black[/teavanasearch], so I want to finish that before I brew more tea. And I'm impatiently waiting for my TG order. *incessantly taps pen on desk*


----------



## hudsonam

ProfCrash said:


> Man and I was all happy with another successful conversion. (grins)
> 
> I have a tendancy to be a bit over the top but tea balls really are not the best for making tea. They are better then tea bags but you are losing out on the oils that are found in the tea leaves not given the proper space to open up. That is where you find the flavr and many of the health benefits of the tea. A tea infuser, one that fits in a cup, takes up a little more space then a teaball but will give you a better cup of tea then a tea ball and they cost about the same as a tea ball or tea spoon.
> 
> I really like the perfect tea maker but they take up more space and for folks with limited counter and cabinet space that can be a problem. Which is why I mention the in the cup infusers. I don't use my perfect tea make all that freqeuntly these days but that is because I have a tea pot and tea pot warmer at the home and the office.


Can the Perfect Tea Maker be used to brew only one cup of tea? If I'm understanding the description, it appears to make two servings at a time.


----------



## crebel

I got rid of my tea balls shortly after "meeting" ProfCrash on this thread!  I use a cup infuser all the time unless I am making quantities of ice tea that I transfer from my Ingenuitea (just like Perfect Teamaker) to a half gallon plastic milk jug.

I have converted my DIL to loose tea at our house, so for her birthday on Saturday she will be receiving a cup/infuser/lid, a 4C Ingenuitea, a measuring spoon, and a selection of loose teas.  It was all (w/3 teas) around $50 and I will probably add an electric hot water pot ($15 at my Menards).  You really can put together a nice gift set in your price range (particularly if you have a store near you and don't have S&H to add to an internet order).

Thank you, Prof, for setting me on the straight path!


----------



## Jane917

ProfCrash said:


> Man and I was all happy with another successful conversion. (grins)
> 
> I have a tendancy to be a bit over the top


As you might guess, that makes two of us!


----------



## Jane917

My adagio order arrived also! Love the tins. However my TG order (made April 30) is still "processing." Does that sound typical?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hudsonam said:


> Can the Perfect Tea Maker be used to brew only one cup of tea? If I'm understanding the description, it appears to make two servings at a time.


It makes 16 ounces. I have measured out 8 ounces and marked it off using a sharpie on mine.


----------



## hudsonam

ProfCrash said:


> It makes 16 ounces. I have measured out 8 ounces and marked it off using a sharpie on mine.


Thanks! I think I've decided to get the tea "stuff" for my mom's birthday which is next weekend, and I have a few things picked out at Adagio. Plus, maybe it'll be here by her birthday. Obviously if I order something now, it won't be here for Mother's Day.

I might get her the IngenuiTEA teapot, the glass cup and saucer and the glass infuser and tea samples, for when she's making just one cup. 

ETA: Orrrrrr... maybe I'll get her the Teavana Perfect Tea Maker and Perfect Tea Mug with one of the teas...


----------



## pattyaz

I am not new to tea but a newbie to the tea thread.  I love reading all your recommendations and already have a teavana and adagio order on the way.  Do many of you have one of those water heater thingies like the Zarafina?  I know - very precise wording - LOL!!  If so, do you like them?  And which ones do you own?  Right now, I just microwave my water and pour it in the perfect tea maker - I have at least graduated from the tea ball  .....


----------



## Neo

Jane917 said:


> My adagio order arrived also! Love the tins. However my TG order (made April 30) is still "processing." Does that sound typical?


Nice that they give tins with the samples, they don't with bigger order sizes, unfortunately .

Not sure what is "typical" for TG, but I just received today the order I placed last Sunday (2 May). I really hope you get your order soon!!!! The Bossa Nova smells simply divine, and really hope the taste matches the smell!

I also received my Zhi Tea order today, and not sure about that one. The Rooibos is... different. I'm not sure I dislike it - think I need to drink the whole pot before I get to any conclusion, but it doesn't taste very Rooibos-y. The strongest after taste is coconut (not my favorite), but it's very complex when in mouth: anise, sweet, cocoa, minty, and a whole host of other savors, each individual and blended together... Very interesting.

The Plum Oolong, well, I'm still to try it of course, but I'm already a bit disappointed as it doesn't smell like plum AT ALL, but rather like almonds, with a bitterness to it  I kind of expected it to be sweet, because of the plum, and based on the description. But again, until I try it, I give it the benefit of the doubt: I've had teas that smelled divine and tasted like cr*p (really!), and others that don't smell too good but taste heavenly 

Will be going through testings and tastings over the week-end (my new oolong red dragon pot is also to arrive tomorrow - perfect!), and will report back then. This almost makes me happy that the weather is getting colder again this week-end (but only almost....)


----------



## Addie

pattyaz said:


> I am not new to tea but a newbie to the tea thread. I love reading all your recommendations and already have a teavana and adagio order on the way. Do many of you have one of those water heater thingies like the Zarafina? I know - very precise wording - LOL!! If so, do you like them? And which ones do you own? Right now, I just microwave my water and pour it in the perfect tea maker - I have at least graduated from the tea ball .....


Welcome to the Tea Thread, Patty! I have a Zarafina, and I love it. It's a great tea maker for lazy people (like me!) because you don't have to stress about getting the temperature right, and you don't need a timer. If you decide you want one, I got mine at Tuesday Morning, and it was quite a bit cheaper compared to what you pay for it online.
I'm sure you'll get tons of suggestions, and before too long, you'll be cheerfully cursing the day you ever stumbled upon this thread.



Jane917 said:


> My adagio order arrived also! Love the tins. However my TG order (made April 30) is still "processing." Does that sound typical?


I don't really know what's typical since this is my first TG order, but I ordered from Adagio May 3rd and from TG May 1st, and I finally got an email from TG yesterday saying it shipped. You could try contacting them tomorrow to see what's up. I know their CS isn't exactly fantastic, though.



Neo said:


> Nice that they give tins with the samples, they don't with bigger order sizes, unfortunately .
> 
> ...
> 
> Will be going through testings and tastings over the week-end (my new oolong red dragon pot is also to arrive tomorrow - perfect!), and will report back then. This almost makes me happy that the weather is getting colder again this week-end (but only almost....)


Oh! I got all samples, so I just assumed they gave tins to larger orders as well. Well, that's disappointing.

Let us know what you think of all the new teas you got!

Congrats on your soon-to-arrive red dragon pot! Your logic makes absolute sense to me, but I'm still going to try and run away from you and the tea thread's enabling ways.


----------



## Andra

hudsonam said:


> Thanks! I think I've decided to get the tea "stuff" for my mom's birthday which is next weekend, and I have a few things picked out at Adagio. Plus, maybe it'll be here by her birthday. Obviously if I order something now, it won't be here for Mother's Day.
> 
> I might get her the IngenuiTEA teapot, the glass cup and saucer and the glass infuser and tea samples, for when she's making just one cup.


If you go with Adaigo, look around a bit. They sell a set with the teamaker and 4 tea samples that is the same price as just the tea maker...

edit to fix weird quote...


----------



## Andra

Adagio used to sell their tea in tins and then you had a choice to purchase a "refill" that was little cheaper than the original. They just changed this in the last few months. I have heard from a CS rep that they are going to start selling the tins separatly at least...

Neo - I told you to get the Berry Hibiscus from Zhi!! (ducks and runs...)

I also think that TG had their tea make on sale for $10-ish when I placed my last order. And there is coupon maybe a page or so back that's good until Mother's Day-ish. Sorry for the not-clear post - it's WAY past my bed time...

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


----------



## hudsonam

Andra said:


> If you go with Adaigo, look around a bit. They sell a set with the teamaker and 4 tea samples that is the same price as just the tea maker...
> 
> edit to fix weird quote...


Thank you! I did see that.  I'm still going back and forth between there and Teavana.


----------



## corkyb

TG miraculous teamaker only $1.00 with purchase of 250 g of choice of five teas.  I have this teamaker and love it.
Paula ny


----------



## Neo

Andra said:


> Neo - I told you to get the Berry Hibiscus from Zhi!! (ducks and runs...)


Yeah, you better - duck and run!!!!!!!!! LOL 

No worries, who said this would be the last time I order from Zhi ? I even got a coupon for free shipping for any order of $35 or above (so not a problem for me, unfortunately!), which I will post tonight as I am now at work (and of course the code is on the card at home  )

I just brewed a cup of Plum Oolong (took some to work as I REALLY wanted to try it!), and have to say it smells better brewed than in the tin, so we are already seeing an improvement. Unfortunately I just burned my tongue trying to taste it, so will have to wait a few more minutes before I have an opinion!

You know what's funny though? Before my diet, I would have never imagined trying any type of tea without sugar, and the only question would have been how MUCH sugar to pour in to start with. I now realized that I didn't even think of putting any sugar into my cup, and come to think of it, not only have I reduced the quantity of sugar in my morning cappuccino, but I now drink (and appreciate!) most of my teas without sugar. A couple of blacks still require sugar though, as well as the [teavanasearch]Raspberry Sangria[/teavanasearch] or the sour apple (but not when it is mixed with the TG Caramel Rooibos, which is the way I prefer it anyway). But for the rest, no sugar!



corkyb said:


> TG miraculous teamaker only $1.00 with purchase of 250 g of choice of five teas. I have this teamaker and love it.
> Paula ny


LOL Paula, thank you for posting it, I just got this in the mail also! The five teas are:

Cranberry Mango
Pineapple Mago
Rooibush Lemon
Nature's Garden
Summer Romance

The offer is valid until Sunday May 16. I'm toying with the idea of going for the Lemon Rooibush, as I wanted to buy some for my parents for when I go to visit anyway. But I'm only seeing them end of July, and I wonder if the tea will keep as nicely that long?


----------



## Addie

Dang it! I already ordered Summer Romance! I don't really need that tea maker, but I could just try another flavour and get it ...


----------



## hudsonam

Ok, I ordered the tea maker from Adagio with the samples included (black teas) as well as the glass cup and saucer (to replace the one that broke) and a replacement infuser.  Thanks for all the help! I'll be checking in here often!


----------



## Andra

Yeah!  Remember if you rate your purchases it adds points to your Adagio account. 
So in the travel trailer for 11 days I have about 20 different teas. Sheesh!
And I only add a little sweetener to a few of them.


----------



## pattyaz

I found a Zarafina tea maker at Tuesday Morning for $34.99 - can't believe what a steal I got!!  I didn't realize that this tea maker does the whole thing for you....  I can't wait to try it this weekend  .


----------



## Addie

pattyaz said:


> I found a Zarafina tea maker at Tuesday Morning for $34.99 - can't believe what a steal I got!! I didn't realize that this tea maker does the whole thing for you.... I can't wait to try it this weekend .


Yay! Congrats on your purchase!
I know! I can't believe how much cheaper it is there.


----------



## Andra

I have a funny tea story from last night but it's too long to type on my BB. But here's the punch line - DH and I found a Teavana in Dallas and he tasted all the samples and ended up with 2 of his own teas!


----------



## hudsonam

My Adagio stuff came today! I just ordered it... yesterday? I have to see where it mailed from. I couldn't believe it though! Now I want to place an order for me.


----------



## Neo

hudsonam said:


> My Adagio stuff came today! I just ordered it... yesterday? I have to see where it mailed from. I couldn't believe it though! Now I want to place an order for me.


I think you should!!!!!


----------



## drenee

Andra said:


> I have a funny tea story from last night but it's too long to type on my BB. But here's the punch line - DH and I found a Teavana in Dallas and he tasted all the samples and ended up with 2 of his own teas!


That's a great story. What did DH like?
deb


----------



## Andra

OK, here's the long version of the funny tea story...

We are camping at Ray Roberts Lake State park which is north of Dallas/Ft. Worth. We drove up here on Friday and will be staying a little while. We brought the travel trailer, the bikes and the kayaks. Remembered the paddling gear but forgot the bike helmets. So after dinner we headed toward Denton/Lewisville to find somewhere to pick up replacement bike helmets.

All of a sudden, it occurs to me that we are near somewhere that has a Teavana so we might as well try to track it down... So I pull out my BB and do a Google Map search and find one listed on Belt Line - about 12 minutes from our current location. We head that way and find the shopping center and NO Teavana, not even after driving around the parking lot 3-4 times. So out comes the BB again and this time I Google search for Teavana in Dallas to get a phone number. The guy says that there is not a Teavana on Belt Line (duh) but they are at the Galleria (mall) right down the road a piece. So we head for the Galleria. Let's not talk about the missed turns to get to the Galleria - just say that we got there.

Now you have to picture this in your head. We are in DH's truck. It's a GMC ¾ ton truck with 17" wheels - so it's tall. Then add the kayak rack on top and we need about 8' of clearance. THEN add the fact that we have four kayaks on top and tw0 of them are standing on edge and we need 9-10' of clearance. The parking garages - 6'9". Now this is Texas - folks drive big vehicles here - I can't believe that we are being discriminated against like this - inconceivable. DH is really getting antsy at this point because we have now attempted to park and made 4 passes through the parking areas with no place for us, but I am determined to find somewhere to park and find the Teavana. So we went across the street and parked in a strip mall and jaywalked back to the Galleria.

Fortunately I am better at navigating the mall itslef than the parking lot and we get to the Teavana pretty quickly. They have 4 different teas brewed - I don't remember all of them but I know one was a Chai blend and one was [teavanasearch]Strawberry Lemonade[/teavanasearch] and [teavanasearch]Blueberry Bliss[/teavanasearch]. So while I'm at the tea wall trying to remember which teas I wanted to smell, DH is walking around tasting all the teas that are brewed.

He ended up with a tin of the Strawberry Lemonade/Blueberry Bliss mix, some [teavanasearch]Arcadian Apple[/teavanasearch] and some German Rock Sugar as well as his own 16-oz Perfect Tea Maker. He also wanted some [teavanasearch]Peach Tranquility[/teavanasearch] but I had already checked out so I told him I would add it to my next order...

I got a 32-oz Perfect Tea Maker to leave in the trailer, along with one of those 64-oz pitchers that Neo got earlier (ditto the trailer) and a few new teas - [teavanasearch]Lemon Youkou[/teavanasearch], [teavanasearch]Citron Sonata[/teavanasearch] and [teavanasearch]Raspberry Soiree[/teavanasearch]. I also got some more [teavanasearch]Raspberry Riot Lemon Mate[/teavanasearch]. I haven't actually tasted any of the new ones yet, but I'll let you know how it turns out.

I told DH not to listen when she told me the total, but he did and I thought he was going to fall over - it was a little over $200. I told him to be glad that I didn't get a cast iron pot. The saleslady was trying to talk me into a pot that was on sale for $130... but it wasn't purple so I resisted...

Note to self - DH is just as much trouble in Teavan as I am...


----------



## pattyaz

Andra -  I love that story about your DH - how awesome that he has become a tea convert too.  I also just purchased the 32 oz perfect teamaker and pitcher from teavana but have been waiting for my online order to arrive to try it.  I absolutely love the Apple Lemon Pomegranate and Strawberry Lemonade blend for iced tea and have 8 oz. on its way to me.  I am very curious about the Strawberry Lemonade/Blueberry Bliss blend also - glad to hear it is good!  I was trying to decide between that one and Tarocco Ruby Pomegranate blend and the Tarocco won out.  Now you know exactly where Teavana is - so it will be easier to visit next time.


----------



## drenee

Andra, just story.  Thank you for sharing.  

Having my morning pot of My Morning Mate and Honeybush Vanilla.
deb


----------



## Addie

Andra, I love that story! Did your DH never really care for tea before?

Okay, so I just got my TG order ... aaaannnd they got it wrong. Instead of giving me 100g of Anna's, they gave me 250g of Summer Romance _in addition to_ the 100g I had actually ordered. *sigh* Luckily, everything else in my order is accurate.
I don't know what I'll do. I wanted to try Anna's, and I _seriously_ don't need 350g of Summer Romance. But I don't know if it's worth going through the hassle of trying to contact their customer service. What do you guys think? I mean, if I end up really liking Summer Romance, then it's no big deal, but if I hate it, that could be a bit unfortunate.


----------



## hudsonam

Andra, that's a great story!


----------



## Addie

Okay, so I just brewed Summer Romance and tasted it hot. I think it will taste better cold, so I'm making several pots to put in my pitcher and refrigerate. It's not bad, but I just can't imagine wanting that much of it. So I guess I'll call TG tomorrow, and hopefully I can get this taken care of and get my Anna's on the way!


----------



## TLM

Teaballs are evil?  And here I thought they just didn't work and a waste of time and tea    

Back before I knew better, I got a small metal one.  Obviously I got frustrated because it was too small and didn't do the job.  So, I got a large mesh one.  Better, but not that much.  So, now I just put the loose tea in the pot with the water and then pour the brew through a tea strainer over the cup.  (or if at work, a clean 4x4).


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Tea strainers work nicely. I like the infuser because it is a bit quicker. 

Addie, call TG. Hopefully they send you your Anna's and you get to keep the extra Summer Romance. For everyone else, I would seriously consider contacting the Raleigh store. Their Facebook rep told me that she would be happy to fill orders and mail them to me for a small fee, she guessed $5. It would mean calling in orders instead of using the internet but it probably will turn out to be better customer service. I think that is what I am going to try the next time I have an order to place.

So we adopted a 3 1/2 month old German Shepard mix puppy on Saturday and named her Caya. She is totally adorable and playful and confused. She had been turned into a shelter in West Virginia not too long ago by someone who found her on the street. Lost Dog Rescue, a local rescue agency, adopted her and gave her to a friend of mine to foster two Saturdays ago, and we adopted her on Saturday. She is little turned around. I felt so bad leaving her to go to work yesterday. I live close enough that I can go home for about 30 minutes to let her out to pee and poop and take her for a walk. So she has some time out of her crate in the day time. Then she has all evening with us. 

My husband already commented that it feels like he gets nothing done at the house because he is out in the back yard playing with her or walking her or keeping an eye on her so she doesn't pee in the house. hehehehe I told him it is training for both of us for when I get pregnanat and we have our first child. (grins) He enjoys being with her and playing with her but I think we both were caught off guard when it came time to try and work on the computer. She is a puppy so laying down quietly while we work is not in the cards. We have to take turns at the computer.


----------



## Addie

ProfCrash said:


> Tea strainers work nicely. I like the infuser because it is a bit quicker.
> 
> Addie, call TG. Hopefully they send you your Anna's and you get to keep the extra Summer Romance. For everyone else, I would seriously consider contacting the Raleigh store. Their Facebook rep told me that she would be happy to fill orders and mail them to me for a small fee, she guessed $5. It would mean calling in orders instead of using the internet but it probably will turn out to be better customer service. I think that is what I am going to try the next time I have an order to place.
> 
> So we adopted a 3 1/2 month old German Shepard mix puppy on Saturday and named her Caya. She is totally adorable and playful and confused. She had been turned into a shelter in West Virginia not too long ago by someone who found her on the street. Lost Dog Rescue, a local rescue agency, adopted her and gave her to a friend of mine to foster two Saturdays ago, and we adopted her on Saturday. She is little turned around. I felt so bad leaving her to go to work yesterday. I live close enough that I can go home for about 30 minutes to let her out to pee and poop and take her for a walk. So she has some time out of her crate in the day time. Then she has all evening with us.
> 
> My husband already commented that it feels like he gets nothing done at the house because he is out in the back yard playing with her or walking her or keeping an eye on her so she doesn't pee in the house. hehehehe I told him it is training for both of us for when I get pregnanat and we have our first child. (grins) He enjoys being with her and playing with her but I think we both were caught off guard when it came time to try and work on the computer. She is a puppy so laying down quietly while we work is not in the cards. We have to take turns at the computer.


I'm about to give them a call, so we'll see how it turns out. I just tried the Summer Romance cold, and I like it sooo much better. Very light and fruity. I think it would taste even better with sugar, but I'm trying to stay away from adding any. I've gained a bit of weight and need to lose that first.

Congrats on adopting Caya! She sounds absolutely adorable. Of course, we'll want to see pictures when you have time.
I think puppies are great practice for children. It takes a lot of patience and eyes like a hawk to keep the little stinkers out of trouble.


----------



## drenee

Prof, congratulations on the puppy.  Pictures please.
deb


----------



## Andra

DH has been a little mystified at the whole tea thing so it was funny to see him go overboard in Teavana. 
Congrats on the puppy Prof. DH wants one but I don't think he fully realizes how much time it takes. My kitties are fairly high maintenance but at least they mostly do their own thing


----------



## Neo

Hi everyone! Sorry it's been a while...

Andra: the story of your DH is hilarious, thank you so much for sharing  !

AddieLove, sorry to hear TG got your order wrong, and even though you ended up enjoying summer romance, you should definitely give them a call and a chance to make up for their mistake! I hear you with the sugar, and I'm in the same spot myself. I have however found that a bit of stevia (not splenda or stuff like that that I hate) does wonders in herbal teas (not so much in "real" teas though). Maybe it's worth a try?

As for me, I am a super happy trooper with both the Zhi Plum Oolong and the TG Bossa Nova: both are absolutely fantastic and will be ordered again and again and again!!!!!!! Also loving my new red year of the dragon pot, simply gorgeous (but I had no doubts whatsoever on this one   ).

I did make one big mistake though: I ordered a tin AND a 8oz bag of Zhi's Vanilla Rose Assam, hoping that the vanilla taste would be strong, and the rose taste subdued. Turns out it's the exact contrary, and I absolutely hate the rose taste  . So, I'm happy to ship it to whomever would be interested, before I just throw it all out, just pm me about it!!!! Anyone who likes rose taste would love this, I think.


----------



## Jane917

My TG order arrived last week, and I just got around to opening it today! It has been pretty busy here. Any way, I got Bossa Nove, Panna Cotta Rhubarb, Shogun, Jungle Fire, ad Cream Caramel. I know I am supposed to mix my panna cotta with SOMETHING, but I can't remember what! Was it you, Dania, that recommended a blend? I think you talked about a blend with Adagio Sour Apple. My Adagio order arrived a couple of days before my TG order, but I haven't opened any of the tins. I am definately tea-poor right now, and have lost my direction! HELP!


----------



## Neo

Jane917 said:


> My TG order arrived last week, and I just got around to opening it today! It has been pretty busy here. Any way, I got Bossa Nove, Panna Cotta Rhubarb, Shogun, Jungle Fire, ad Cream Caramel. I know I am supposed to mix my panna cotta with SOMETHING, but I can't remember what! Was it you, Dania, that recommended a blend? I think you talked about a blend with Adagio Sour Apple. My Adagio order arrived a couple of days before my TG order, but I haven't opened any of the tins. I am definately tea-poor right now, and have lost my direction! HELP!


LOL Jane, no worries! Yes, it was me who recommended blending Adagio Sour Apple with TG Cream Caramel. I usually use 1/3 Sour Apple to 2/3 Cream Caramel, but you may want to experiment with it and find what works best for you 

Hope you enjoy it! Can't wait to hear from you on what you think of all your goodies - I LOVE the Panna Cotta and Bossa Nova, but Shogun was not for me. Please let us know


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> LOL Jane, no worries! Yes, it was me who recommended blending Adagio Sour Apple with TG Cream Caramel. I usually use 1/3 Sour Apple to 2/3 Cream Caramel, but you may want to experiment with it and find what works best for you
> 
> Hope you enjoy it! Can't wait to hear from you on what you think of all your goodies - I LOVE the Panna Cotta and Bossa Nova, but Shogun was not for me. Please let us know


Oh no! I checked my Adagio order. I ordered 2 samplers, and sour apple was supposed to be in one of the samplers, but I don't have any! Maybe I will try a mango? I thought you combined panna cotta with the sour apple. I will try the panna cotta on its own. I am so over-my-head in tea culture!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

There is no such thing as being over your head. You can easily be in a place where you get to have some serious fun experimenting and figuring out what you like and don't like.


----------



## Addie

Well, I kept forgetting to call TG , but I called them just now. I talked to their CS, and she told me to keep the 250g of Summer Romance and they'll send out Anna's tomorrow!

I haven't tried any other TG teas aside from Summer Romance. I've been so busy with house stuff. I have two peach trees in the backyard, and one of them is ready for picking. Every day I have to go out and pick some more as well as pick up the gross, discarded ones on the ground. I throw out the gross ones and give the rest to neighbors. I'm so tired of picking peaches! That and now all the bluebonnet seeds are ready to get picked up. Plus, I have to pick up ripened raspberries each day, and I'm stressing over the health of various flowers and other fruit-bearing plants. I managed to kill several roses, and I'm fretting over inside plants because some of them are yellowing. *sigh* Have I mentioned I hate working outside, and I'm terrible with plants? I'm like Death for those poor things.
[/rant]

Okay, back on topic. I think I'm going to give my new Earl Grey a try in a bit. I can't wait!


----------



## Addie

Okay, so I tried the Earl Grey. I think I need to add more tea next time. I only used one TG scoop for the Zarafina, and it came out weak. I normally use the Zarafina's scoop, which is a bit bigger. I'm not able to say how much I liked it this time because of my lack of TG tea scoop experience. I'll try again tomorrow.

After that, I tried the Bossa Nova. I added two scoops for that one and YUM. The Oolong is delicious, and the vanilla is strong and pleasant. If you hate vanilla, I don't think you'll like it. I'm not a huge vanilla fan, but I'm really enjoying it. It's such a smooth, soothing tea, and that's without honey! I think it's the perfect bedtime tea for me.


----------



## Neo

So I guess TG is back to not paying attention... I had ordered 250g of Lemon Rooibush to take advantage of the $1 promotion for their version of the perfect tea maker. And I ordered some more Bossa Nova along with it, seeing how I fell in love with it but originally only ordered a little bit to try it. 

I got my order today and... no Bossa Nova in my order!!!! And nothing to replace it either, it was just not there!!!! But I was charged for it  .

Needless to say I am neither impressed with their services, nor excited at the prospect of having to call them tomorrow again   . Can't wait for their shop to open here so I don't have to deal with their web service anymore!


----------



## Addie

Oh no! I can't believe they did it again! How hard is it to look at the order and then put the corresponding tea in the box? Would you like some of my Summer Romance? That way your screwed up order will have a bright side. If you want, PM me, and I'll send some out tomorrow or Monday.

The good thing is that I was able to reach their CS immediately, and it took about a minute to correct the problem. I'll cross my fingers that you have a pleasant CS experience as well.


----------



## Neo

Thank you AddieLove, you are so sweet! I already have the Summer Romance from a previous purchase, and believe it or not I haven't tried it yet! Maybe time for a cup tonight  

It's ok, and I'm glad I got my tea maker (although it looks so small compared to the 32oz one I have from Teavana), just really not looking forward to trying to contact TG again and to wait longer for my Bossa Nova (I find it quite addictive!),which I probably won't get before end of next week now - and so I will have to hoard whatever I have left of it now  ...

I'm glad you liked the Bossa Nova too, isn't it lovely? I have to say that before last week I had never had any Oolong tea, and now I can't get enough of either the Zhi Plum Oolong nor the TG Bossa Nova (although I prefer Plum Oolong in the morning and Bossa Nova for the afternoon/evening)!!!! I would love to try more Oolongs but not sure which ones to go with - maybe it's better that way  !


----------



## Addie

Let us know what you think about Summer Romance. I definitely prefer it iced. I tend to favour fruity teas iced, though.

I was very surprised with Bossa Nova. I couldn't decide if I liked it when I smelled it, but when brewed, it was marvelous. It's a definite reorder for me as well. 

You know, it never hurts to have a variety of delicious Oolongs so you can alternate ...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Addie: Bossa Nova is my favorite. They sold out of it once and I was sooo bummed.

Sorry to hear you have had problems again Neo


----------



## Addie

ProfCrash said:


> Addie: Bossa Nova is my favorite. They sold out of it once and I was sooo bummed.
> 
> Sorry to hear you have had problems again Neo


*gasp* That just made me think: You don't think they'll ever discontinue it, do you? Do they discontinue teas like Teavana? That would crush me!


----------



## Neo

AddieLove said:


> *gasp* That just made me think: You don't think they'll ever discontinue it, do you? Do they discontinue teas like Teavana? That would crush me!


Addie, I'll be crushed right along with you!!!!!!! 

Can't introduce me to a tea like the Bossa Nova and then try to not let me have it anymore!!!!!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I doubt they would discontinue it. TG does have a decent number of teas that they run out of stock on (Bossa Nova and Earl Grey 69 are my two favorites that can be hit or miss). I get the impression that TG is worried enough about quality that they don't buy more then they feel that they can store and sell while still fresh and they won't buy tea that is not up to their quality. I tend to buy 250 grams of my favorites so that I can have a decent stock of it and I strat looking to buy when I am down to about 50 grams.

I have seen TG discontinue teas but they have never discontinued something that I like. Then again, Teavana has never discontinued anything that I like either.


----------



## Andra

I tried my [teavanasearch]Raspberry Soiree[/teavanasearch] last night and it's really good. Of course, it's also twice as expensive as the [teavanasearch]Raspberry Sangria[/teavanasearch]... But it's a green instead of an herbal, so at least I am drinking one more "real" tea.
I'm gonna need to try some of these oolongs you guys are talking about. I don't know if I like oolong...
Neo, I'm sorry you had TG problems again. My last order had a thank you note with a person's business card in it. If you got a card from someone, maybe that person will take a more personal interest in you? I hope you get it fixed easily.


----------



## Neo

Thanks Andra!

I have to say that I talked to TG this morning, and the guy I talked to was very nice and helpful - I also took the opportunity to increase my order (from 100g Bossa Nova to 250g - better safe than sorry  !), and he let me choose which sample I wanted (I chose black cream and nut brittle, let's see how that one is).

I also took the opportunity to ask when Asatsuyu would be back in stock (I've been wanting that one for a while now), and he said they should have it again in a week or two at the most, and that he would personally send me an e-mail when it's up for the ordering - if anyone else is interested in that one, let me know and I'll make sure to post.

He also told me that the opening of the NY shop is planned for 18 June (give or take a few days), I'm soooo excited (no more mess ups with web orders, yaaaaay!)!!!!!

Also, re-offering to send my vanilla rose assam from zhi to whomever is interested (free of charge of course, just don't want to throw it out!!!). If you like rose, I think it must be a lovely tea, and the quality of the zhi teas is outstanding from everything I've tried from them so far.

I will soon be ready for a re-order of Plum Oolong from Zhi and I'm very excited as a friend from work asked me if she could order some with me - so feeling like a real life enabler now   Prof, now I know exactly how you felt a while back when it happened to you


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Just wait until someone comes and gives you money to cover their tea habit. (grins)

I am glad that TG is doing a better job on customer service.


----------



## Addie

Well, I'm still eagerly awaiting my Anna's. It's supposed to arrive on Wednesday at the latest. I've been drinking Summer Romance iced. Yum. I'm happy TG made the lovely mistake. I love that I don't have to add honey.

I don't feel a need to add honey to any of TG's teas, actually. I'm very surprised as I add honey to all of Teavana's teas, save their blooms and white teas. I do feel like TG's tea itself is weaker than Teavana's, though. Does anyone reinfuse their TG teas? I always reinfuse Teavana's teas (especially their blacks), but when I tried to reinfuse a few of TG's, I felt like it was too malty and had lost it's original delicious flavour.

Prof, how much of the Earl Grey 69 would you recommend putting in the Zarafina (using the Zarafina scoop or the TG scoop) for two cups? I feel like I'm just not getting it right.

Now I'm off to try the caramel and apple mix!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I used two of TG's teaspoon when I made tea in the Zarafina. I also had mine set to strong and bagged in order to get the flavor that I liked. 

I actually am resteeping pretty much everything twice these days. There are a few that I will put in one scoop during the resteep but no too many. 

I tend to like the Darjeelings and Oolongs and straight Greens then the infused flavors. I like my Earl Grey's but normally choose an Oolong over the Earl Greys 75% of the time. I enjoy the Bancha and Sencha over the jasmine infused greens 90% of the time. 

I think that is why I prefer TG to Teavana. I think that TG lets more of the tea flavor come through and less of the infused flavor. I remember when I tried Teavana for the first time after drinking loose leaf Republic of Tea was how much better the Teavana tasted because you could taste the tea more then the infused flavors. I think the samething about TG's teas in comparison to Teavana's.


----------



## Addie

Thanks, Prof! I'll try two scoops with Earl Grey next time and change the settings as well.

And now you've made me crave Green Tea ...


----------



## patinagle

I'm going to tea at the St. James Tearoom tomorrow with a couple of friends!  So excited!  (Pardon my giddiness...)


----------



## patinagle

ProfCrash said:


> I tend to like the Darjeelings and Oolongs and straight Greens then the infused flavors. I like my Earl Grey's but normally choose an Oolong over the Earl Greys 75% of the time. I enjoy the Bancha and Sencha over the jasmine infused greens 90% of the time.


Darjeeling fan here!

I enjoy flavored/scented teas occasionally but most of the time I like traditional black teas. Really like Keemun and Assam as well as Darjeeling.

Somewhere along the line I got burned out on bergamot, but I occasionally enjoy a cup of Lady Grey which has less of it.


----------



## ashash

whats the best way to make good tasting iced tea?


----------



## teanicole

I loveeeee tea, hence part of my username  \
I didn't read through all the posts, so i don't know if this has been mentioned or not but...Casteel Coffee, located in Evanston, IL has really good, affordable tea. You can order through the website as well. I just bought some of my favorite tea there yesterday, Genmai cha, it has roasted rice in it. Yum. The cafe i used to work for had a variety of loose leaf teas supplied by them- some of my other favorites are their darjeeling, english breakfast, and blue eyes (sweet rose scented). Soon i want to try their hibiscus.

Here's the site http://www.casteelcoffee.com/Default.aspx

They sell by the quarter lb and a little goes a long way


----------



## patinagle

ashash said:


> whats the best way to make good tasting iced tea?


Make a pot of hot tea, extra strong (but don't overbrew or it gets bitter). Put ice in a pitcher and pour the tea over it.

Sun tea jars don't get the water hot enough to brew the tea well.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

teanicole said:


> I loveeeee tea, hence part of my username  \
> I didn't read through all the posts, so i don't know if this has been mentioned or not but...Casteel Coffee, located in Evanston, IL has really good, affordable tea. You can order through the website as well. I just bought some of my favorite tea there yesterday, Genmai cha, it has roasted rice in it. Yum. The cafe i used to work for had a variety of loose leaf teas supplied by them- some of my other favorites are their darjeeling, english breakfast, and blue eyes (sweet rose scented). Soon i want to try their hibiscus.
> 
> Here's the site http://www.casteelcoffee.com/Default.aspx
> 
> They sell by the quarter lb and a little goes a long way


Welcome to the thread!

Genmachia is one of my favorites. I get mine through TG. Good stuff.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

patinagle said:


> Darjeeling fan here!
> 
> I enjoy flavored/scented teas occasionally but most of the time I like traditional black teas. Really like Keemun and Assam as well as Darjeeling.
> 
> Somewhere along the line I got burned out on bergamot, but I occasionally enjoy a cup of Lady Grey which has less of it.


I do enjoy Lady Grey. You might want to try Earl Grey Creme from Teavana. It is identifiable as Earl Grey but very low on the bergamot.

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


----------



## frojazz

patinagle said:


> Make a pot of hot tea, extra strong (but don't overbrew or it gets bitter). Put ice in a pitcher and pour the tea over it.
> 
> Sun tea jars don't get the water hot enough to brew the tea well.


And sun tea can be a great place for bacteria to grow!


----------



## teanicole

After reading 30 pages of this post while in class ( i was bored ) made me have the urge to go to teavana, I went there once before but was turned off by the place for some reason. So today i made a wishlist of everything i wanted and asked my mom to accompany me to the store in which she replied "i have no reason to go, I'm not buying anything," but she went anyway...and lo and behold my mom instantly fell in love with the jasmine tea and one of the elegant clear glass teapots with the tealight candle warmer. I walked out with 2 oz of almond biscotti, matevana, honeybush vanilla, thai tea blend, and rooibos peach bloom, as well as a tea tumbler. I cannot wait to dig into these teas! I already got an oberon cover and decalgirl on the way because of KB and i only found out about these boards a week ago!

Now all i need is that handy Zarafina.


----------



## Addie

Welcome to all the new tea lovers!

Ashash, I'm not sure which is the best way to make iced tea, but I just put my brewed tea in a pitcher (I don't brew it stronger), let it cool a bit and then stick it in the fridge. If I'm going to add honey, I do it when the tea is still hot. The reason I don't brew it stronger than normal is because I don't add ice to my tea. I'm not a big iced drink fan. If you want to add ice, make it stronger, of course.

Nicole, I definitely think a stop to Tuesday Morning for a Zarafina is in order. [teavanasearch]Almond Biscotti[/teavanasearch] is one of my Teavana favourites.
Glad to hear your mom is getting into the loose-leaf tea world as well!

If you like coffee, you might stop by the Keurig thread as well. Oh, and don't forget the rice cooker thread! 

Well, I got my Anna's today. I tried it hot and knew I didn't need to add any honey to it. It's a stronger raspberry flavour than I was expecting, but it's very lovely. I'm going to try it iced as well. I think I will love it iced.
When I opened the box, I got a nice card apologising for the mistake. My experience with TG's CS has been very pleasant.

Unfortunately, I also got my boxes of contacts delivered today as well. They sent me two boxes for my right eye, and that's it, even though I ordered two for the right and two for the left. So unless I want to squint for the next year, I should probably get that taken care of.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yeah the Anna's is really good. You can taste the raspberry but it still isn't too strong. 

Hey Neo, how is the new tea pot warmer working out for you?


----------



## pattyaz

I had a really yummy new-to-me cup of tea last night - Teavana's Zingiber Ginger Coconut Rooibos Tea.  I added some Splenda and just a splash of vanilla creamer and it was dessert.  It reminded me of Coconut Macaroons with a little zing.  And it smells absolutely scrumptious!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Sounds good!


----------



## crebel

Neo said:


> Also, re-offering to send my vanilla rose assam from zhi to whomever is interested (free of charge of course, just don't want to throw it out!!!). If you like rose, I think it must be a lovely tea, and the quality of the zhi teas is outstanding from everything I've tried from them so far.


Yippee, skippee, Neo sent this tea to me! I absolutely love it, hot and cold. There isn't much vanilla taste, but if you like rose and Assam it is very perfumey (is that a word?) and yummy  Thanks again Neo!


----------



## Andra

I had some stomach problems yesterday so I'm drinking mostly ginger teas today.  The star performer is Zhi's Ginger and Lime Green Rooibos.  I have to add a little sugar and it's good hot or iced.


----------



## drenee

pattyaz said:


> I had a really yummy new-to-me cup of tea last night - Teavana's Zingiber Ginger Coconut Rooibos Tea. I added some Splenda and just a splash of vanilla creamer and it was dessert. It reminded me of Coconut Macaroons with a little zing. And it smells absolutely scrumptious!!


I have never thought to add a creamer to my tea. I have added milk, but the result is not that great. 
I'm going to pick some up and give it a try.
Thank you,
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I don't use milk or creamer in my tea. It is a personal taste prefernce but there are studies that show that milk blocks the absorbtion of the good stuff found in teas.


----------



## crebel

drenee said:


> I have never thought to add a creamer to my tea. I have added milk, but the result is not that great.
> I'm going to pick some up and give it a try.
> Thank you,
> deb


One thing to remember about the flavored creamers is they are all sweetened (whether real or artificial/diet), so they are not a good choice if you don't like any sweetner added to your tea. That being said, I add some sweetner and some milk or creamer to almost any hot tea. Coffee-mate has a new flavor creamer called Honey Vanilla Creme. The honey flavor really comes through and I love adding it to tea.


----------



## drenee

Thank you for the information.  I don't think it's something I would do often, but there are a couple of teas that I have kinda liked, that I think I'd like more if they were a little sweeter, creamier.  
The Honey Vanilla sounds perfect for tea.
deb


----------



## Jane917

ProfCrash said:


> I don't use milk or creamer in my tea. It is a personal taste prefernce but there are studies that show that milk blocks the absorbtion of the good stuff found in teas.


I think this is one of the suspected reasons that British don't seem to get the health benefits from their tea consumption that the Asians do.


----------



## teanicole

AddieLove said:


> Nicole, I definitely think a stop to Tuesday Morning for a Zarafina is in order. [teavanasearch]Almond Biscotti[/teavanasearch] is one of my Teavana favourites.
> Glad to hear your mom is getting into the loose-leaf tea world as well!
> 
> If you like coffee, you might stop by the Keurig thread as well. Oh, and don't forget the rice cooker thread!


Luckily i already have a Keuring , it has been neglected though since i have solely been drinking teas lately.

Has anyone had any luck with Zojirushi hot water dispensers? I'm interested because then i can make instant oatmeal, soup, and whatnot. The only thing I'm concerned about is the time it takes to cool the temperature to the desired temp...Does anyone have any input on these machines? The boyfriend is offering to buy me one, since he just bought an expensive snake (he feels a little guilty ) I just want to make sure it is worth the money though


----------



## drenee

I visited Asheville, NC last weekend, and one of the shops we stopped by was The Spice & Tea Exchange on Haywood Street.  They didn't have a lot of teas, but I did pick up a couple of 1 oz. bags.  One is Ginger Twist tea.  The ingredients say Australian ginter, orange and lemon slices, lemongrass, mint, papaya, apple, ginseng and licorice.  
The other is African Nectar tea.  An African Rooibos.  
I haven't tried either one of them yet.

The shop was an amazing little place.  They had about 30 or 40 different teas.  They also had different salts, sugars, cinnamons, and other spices.  My boyfriend picked up a couple of spice packets that looked pretty good.  
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

teanicole said:


> Luckily i already have a Keuring , it has been neglected though since i have solely been drinking teas lately.
> 
> Has anyone had any luck with Zojirushi hot water dispensers? I'm interested because then i can make instant oatmeal, soup, and whatnot. The only thing I'm concerned about is the time it takes to cool the temperature to the desired temp...Does anyone have any input on these machines? The boyfriend is offering to buy me one, since he just bought an expensive snake (he feels a little guilty ) I just want to make sure it is worth the money though


I have one and I live it. It does take a while to drop the temperature or reheat the water but it works beautifully.


----------



## 1131

I've been away from this thread for a while (well not much time lately for KB really) and now after reading the posts I've missed, I find even more tea to buy. I love buying tea. Lately I've been into the peppermint/honeybush vanilla comb someone here mentioned. The ginger teas sound really good, I may have to make another order....somewhere.



teanicole said:


> Has anyone had any luck with Zojirushi hot water dispensers? I'm interested because then i can make instant oatmeal, soup, and whatnot. The only thing I'm concerned about is the time it takes to cool the temperature to the desired temp...Does anyone have any input on these machines? The boyfriend is offering to buy me one, since he just bought an expensive snake (he feels a little guilty ) I just want to make sure it is worth the money though


I use a Zojirushi hot water dispenser at work; I like it a lot. It takes about 15 mins for it to heat up. You can set the temperature to 175, 195 or 215. At least you can on the one I have.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

imallbs said:


> I've been away from this thread for a while (well not much time lately for KB really) and now after reading the posts I've missed, I find even more tea to buy. I love buying tea. Lately I've been into the peppermint/honeybush vanilla comb someone here mentioned. The ginger teas sound really good, I may have to make another order....somewhere.
> 
> I use a Zojirushi hot water dispenser at work; I like it a lot. It takes about 15 mins for it to heat up. You can set the temperature to 175, 195 or 215. At least you can on the one I have.


What size is yours? I have a four quart with four temperature setting. I am not sure that I will ever use the 145 for anything but it is there.


----------



## bookfiend

drenee said:


> I visited Asheville, NC last weekend, and one of the shops we stopped by was The Spice & Tea Exchange on Haywood Street. They didn't have a lot of teas, but I did pick up a couple of 1 oz. bags. One is Ginger Twist tea. The ingredients say Australian ginter, orange and lemon slices, lemongrass, mint, papaya, apple, ginseng and licorice.
> The other is African Nectar tea. An African Rooibos.
> I haven't tried either one of them yet.
> 
> The shop was an amazing little place. They had about 30 or 40 different teas. They also had different salts, sugars, cinnamons, and other spices. My boyfriend picked up a couple of spice packets that looked pretty good.
> deb


I bought one and didn't like it. but others here love them, if you get one, I would suggest Amazon, that way, if you find it is not for you, you can return it free. For me the draw backs were: it needs its own outlet, nothing else can be plugged into the same panel, or hazard of fire.. I have very limited plugs so this was sucky. Also our water is very hard, so the scale buildup was allot more than I expected, had to scrub it out every night. I also thought I could switch quickly between the water temps, but it was a long waiting game process. I would say try it, if you don't like it send it back. I liked the Idea.


----------



## Cammie

drenee said:


> I visited Asheville, NC last weekend, and one of the shops we stopped by was The Spice & Tea Exchange on Haywood Street. They didn't have a lot of teas, but I did pick up a couple of 1 oz. bags. One is Ginger Twist tea. The ingredients say Australian ginter, orange and lemon slices, lemongrass, mint, papaya, apple, ginseng and licorice.
> The other is African Nectar tea. An African Rooibos.
> I haven't tried either one of them yet.
> 
> The shop was an amazing little place. They had about 30 or 40 different teas. They also had different salts, sugars, cinnamons, and other spices. My boyfriend picked up a couple of spice packets that looked pretty good.
> deb


Deb, I'm going to wait on your review of the teas....that ginger one sounds great.....they do have an online store: http://www.spiceandtea.com/. I also want to try some of the flavored and smoked salts...they sound very tasty.


----------



## drenee

The salts and the sugars were amazing.  Unfortunately, this was our next to last stop of the day and I was getting tired.  
I will definitely be stopping in again on my next visit.  
I will probably try the ginger tea later in the week.  
deb


----------



## Neo

Hi everyone!!!!! It's been a long (and busy!) week, and I'm finally sitting down with a nice pot of TG Bossa Nova, life is good (this is fast becoming my favorite tea ever, so yummy!!!! Prof, if this is your favorite too, you HAVE to try the black Marco Polo from Mariage Frere, I'm sure you would love it)  

Prof: I love my new warmers, no problem whatsoever with those since I got them, thank you! As I said, the inside of my black Year of the Dragon pot is very discolored (totally brown actually, but no scorching at all), but I think it's due to the Rooibos I exclusively brew in it: the red one is still perfect and I use it just as much, just no Rooibos in that one, only Oolongs  

Deb, that store looks totally cool, and I am just now resisting placing an order - very tempted by the herbal Cranberry Apple (I have a feeling it would make a terrific iced tea), but I think I should wait a bit and not buy immediately for a change   But please do let us know how you like those you bought - I'm also very interested in the African Nectar you got (surprise  !!!)! Maybe I can hold off buying from them until I know whether I should get that one too  

Chris, I'm so glad you like the Vanilla Rose Assam from Zhi: I was sure it would be a great tea (their quality is outstanding I find), just not my ... cup of tea   i have however re-ordered 8 oz of their Plum Oolong, which is simply divine!

BTW, I just wanted to let you know that I am slightly disappointed with the Teavana review system. I did write a review (obviously not a nice one, although I did mention Teavana's outstanding CS too) for the warmer that scorched my pots. I even added pictures of my pots. I did that 2 weeks ago, but it is still not up - and I guess it will never be, as Teavana reserves the right to post or not. Guess they don't like negative reviews, and now we know why that warmer doesn't have any reviews at all  . Oh well.

Hope every one had a great week-end, filled with delicious teas


----------



## Andra

drenee said:


> I visited Asheville, NC last weekend, and one of the shops we stopped by was The Spice & Tea Exchange on Haywood Street. They didn't have a lot of teas, but I did pick up a couple of 1 oz. bags. One is Ginger Twist tea. The ingredients say Australian ginter, orange and lemon slices, lemongrass, mint, papaya, apple, ginseng and licorice.
> The other is African Nectar tea. An African Rooibos.
> I haven't tried either one of them yet.
> 
> The shop was an amazing little place. They had about 30 or 40 different teas. They also had different salts, sugars, cinnamons, and other spices. My boyfriend picked up a couple of spice packets that looked pretty good.
> deb


Oh, there's one of these in Ft Worth! Wait, I just got back from Ft Worth - guess I know what's going on the list next time. They have some interesting spices and I want a few teas too.


----------



## Angela

I had a wonderful Black Currant iced tea at the restaurant where we had our Kindle Meet-up today. I wish I had checked with them before I left to see what brand it was... 

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

"Hi everyone!!!!! It's been a long (and busy!) week, and I'm finally sitting down with a nice pot of TG Bossa Nova, life is good (this is fast becoming my favorite tea ever, so yummy!!!! Prof, if this is your favorite too, you HAVE to try the black Marco Polo from Mariage Frere, I'm sure you would love it) "

Not another web site to look at. (grins)

The Bossa Nova is sooooooo good. Love it. I am glad to see that others are enjoying it as much as I do.

I think all tea pots are going to end up with some discoloration to them. I think of my tea pot the way I think of my wok. The slight discoloration = seasoning and that is good. I wipe mine out as soon as I finish a pot and that seems to have reduced the amount of discoloration. I am glad to hear that you are not having problems with the Scorching. I am disappointed with Teavana. They should be willing to post negative reviews as well as the positive.


----------



## Sienna_98

I'm another fan of the black Marco Polo from Mariage Frere.  It was given to me as a gift at Christmas time, so I tend to associate it with winter months.  The only place I've found it is at William-Sonoma though.

Speaking of new websites, I've been drinking the tea I bought from NUMI on Earth Day.  I'm still on the fence about the Chocolate Puerh, but highly recommend the Morning Rise breakfast blend (very smooth) and the Berried Treasures (superb iced).


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Mariage Frere's website is very confusing. Just FYI


----------



## Neo

Yeah I know ! If it's just for the black Marco Polo (I always precise black as they have recently started making green and red version of it, which in my opinion are just not as nice), Dean and Deluca also sells that one on-line, and a VERY small selection of other Mariage Frere Teas. This would be a bit cheaper on the shipping too, as Mariage Frere only ships out of France and for a minimum of 500g, if I remember correctly. Which may not be a problem by the way  ! Just in case, another one of my favorites is the green The sur le Nil (although I also tried the "The sur le Nil - Rouge" same but Rooibos based, also VERY nice).

Another classic from Mariage Frere is Buddha Bleu.


----------



## teanicole

Thank you for all the advice on the Zojirushi hot water dispenser, I decided to go for it since there is a Korean store by me that sells them for a little less than Amazon, I have yet to plug it in but i hope i love it! Today was a great day, i was able to make it to the TeaGschwendner store downtown and wow, I love that place! Just smelling there teas and comparing them to Teavana was a great experience...they seem a lot more fragrant than teavana and the teas are just about the same price per 2 ounces. I think its my new favorite place now 

I bought:

Arabian Nights
Rooibush Cream Caramel 
Green Coconut
Bossa Nova

Most of these are recomendations from Profcrash that i picked up after reading this entire thread. 
And me being the ditz that i am, forgot to get the panna cotta rhubarb, the specific one that i went for!

I also was given generous samples of the Earl Grey no. 69 and a seasonal green tea called Caipirinha

I cant wait to try all of these with the correct temperature from the dispenser


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Three of my favorites. I love Arabian Nights and got my boss hooked on it. 

Teavana is posting a special on Facebook. If you enter the word secret when you check out you get a free tin of green tea dark chocolates when you spend more then $10.


----------



## John Dax

I used to think that English Breakfast Tea was really all I need to know in the tea world.

Then I discovered Irish Breakfast Tea.


----------



## Andra

Ditto on the Arabian Nights.  I think it's my favorite from TG.
I saw the Teavana special last night and I keep telling myself that I don't need to order anything else right now - lol - let's see how long that lasts.


----------



## Sienna_98

JohnDax said:


> I used to think that English Breakfast Tea was really all I need to know in the tea world.
> 
> Then I discovered Irish Breakfast Tea.


Obviously your world will not be complete until you try Scottish Breakfast tea!


----------



## hsuthard

Hi guys, 
I'm jumping in here to look for some enabling help   I was out of town this weekend and while I was gone my glass iced tea pictcher broke. So now I need to replace it. I'd like something ceramic preferably that can handle hot water for brewing the tea in and also has a lid to help keep the tea fresh while it's in the fridge chilling. My mom had a great one (if somewhat ugly) when we were growing up but I can't find anything like it now. Hers was Corningware, I think. 

Any ideas? What do you all use?


----------



## bookoffers

I like Red Tea. It contains magnesium, which is necessary for a healthy nervous system. It also contains potassium and copper minerals that are necessary for several metabolic functions.


----------



## Andra

hsuthard said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm jumping in here to look for some enabling help  I was out of town this weekend and while I was gone my glass iced tea pictcher broke. So now I need to replace it. I'd like something ceramic preferably that can handle hot water for brewing the tea in and also has a lid to help keep the tea fresh while it's in the fridge chilling. My mom had a great one (if somewhat ugly) when we were growing up but I can't find anything like it now. Hers was Corningware, I think.
> 
> Any ideas? What do you all use?


I have a glass pitcher from Adagio, but it's very small and it doesn't have a lid.
I got one of the Teavana pitchers a few weeks ago and I really like it. [teavanasearch]Perfect Iced Tea Pitcher[/teavanasearch] It's 64oz, so I fill it with ice and then brew strong in my 32oz tea maker.


----------



## John Dax

Sienna_98 said:


> Obviously your world will not be complete until you try Scottish Breakfast tea!


My worry there is that once someone sets a cup of it in front of me, would I be able to resist saying "Get in mah belly"?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

JohnDax said:


> My worry there is that once someone sets a cup of it in front of me, would I be able to resist saying "Get in mah belly"?


heheheh As long as you enjoy drinking the tea it doesn't matter what silly movie you quote.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

mmmmmm tea

Just saying


----------



## Andra

I'm drinking [teavanasearch]Raspberry Soiree Green[/teavanasearch]. I got 4 oz to start and was planning to order some more in the new few weeks. Holy cow! It's $8 for 2 oz. I think that's the most expensive one from Teavana that I have. But it's getting closer to the top of my favorites list, so I have to get some more.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=1zlXw47XIDr4KMKD3yUdmw_3d_3d

TG is running a survey regarding their customer service. The link above will take you there.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Promo Code: teasurvey 

Promo code and offer expire 6/23/2010. 

I typed a long answer when it asked what I thought about TG. I included my comments about problems with customer service in that box since there was no other space.


----------



## pattyaz

I am waiting on my first TG order - it is supposed to arrive tomorrow.  I think I ordered all the board favorites:

Arabian Night
Bossa Nova
Rooibush Cream Caramel
Rooibush Panna Cotta Rhubarb
and Green Coconut (they say this is a store favorite)

I can't wait to try them all.....


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am interested in what you have to say about the Green Coconut. I tend to stick to the traditional Japanese Green Teas, the Bancha, Sencha, and Genmachia.


----------



## teanicole

I bought the green coconut from TG, i love it, there's a nice subtle hint of coconut- I add a little bit of raw sugar and I think it enhances the flavor a little more. I thought it was a somewhat vegetabally- (sorry dont know correct term ) at first, but of course when it cools you get a better feel for the flavors. I will definitely repurchase when i run out


----------



## brenwinter

Hi all,

I don't post here much, but I read everyone's comments all the time.  I have a question --- I have a Zarafina (thanks to all of you) and several Teavana teas (also thanks to you).  I wanted to brew some Apple Lemon Pomegranate Roobios tea, but found that there wasn't a setting for Roobios tea.  What brew setting should I use?  Thanks for any help you can give.

Brenda


----------



## Sienna_98

Rooibos is an herbal 'tea.'  So I would use the herbal setting on the Zarafina.


----------



## pattyaz

Sienna_98 said:


> Rooibos is an herbal 'tea.' So I would use the herbal setting on the Zarafina.


Yep - I agree. I have used my Zarafina to make Rooibos and I use the Herbal setting. It comes out perfect!


----------



## brenwinter

Great! Then that's what I'll do next time. Thanks for the info!!!

Brenda

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My Mom is retiring this month. I am flying home for her surprise party. She knows that I am coming in but thinks that I am coming home for Father's Day. My Aunt is throwing a tea for her and I am providing the tea. (giggles) I guess I will get to use the TG survey saving code after all. 

Yeah


----------



## bookfiend

Wow Prof, with you in charge of the tea, it should be absolutely fantastic.  Have fun.


----------



## drenee

How much fun you will have, and we want pictures.  Please.
deb


----------



## Addie

Welcome to the thread, Brenda! Glad you decided to post! I love the Zarafina. It makes brewing tea sooo easy.

Yes, Prof. We definitely want pictures and to know what type of tea you served!

Well, the day has been cloudy here in SA, which is better than the crazy, windy thunderstorms we had last night. It could have something to do with the weather, but I'm feeling a bit under it. I'm crossing my fingers it's not a cold, but we'll see. I'm drinking TG's Earl Grey with honey, hoping that will soothe my throat and send this bad feeling packing!


----------



## pattyaz

Just wanted to say, I got my first TG order in the mail and it is perfect.  I know there have been some issues in the past with orders getting filled correctly.  I ordered 5 different teas - not all the same size - and everything is correct.  I also got a handwritten note, a measuring spoon, and a sample of Vanilla rooibos.  I am very pleased and would not hesistate to order again.


----------



## drenee

A pot of My Morning Mate and Tiramisu Treviso this morning.
My son tried the Ginseng Vitality and when I opened my tin this morning I see he took some of it when he left.  I told him to take the whole tin, but he wouldn't.  I guess I'll be sending him a care package soon.
deb


----------



## Andra

I finally got around to trying some of my new stuff yesterday and today.
Yesterday I had Zhi Tea's Black Passionfruit - good but needed a little sugar - I infused it 3 times and it was still good the 3rd time.
Today I'm having Anna's from TG - it's a black with raspberry - again, very good, but needs a little sugar.  I'm on the 2nd infusion of this one.
I've been drinking more herbals lately and was shocked at how much the real tea leaves expand  - guess that's why Prof teaches against tea bags (grins).
I think a tea party where she supplies the tea will be pretty special - what a great idea.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Andra said:


> I finally got around to trying some of my new stuff yesterday and today.
> Yesterday I had Zhi Tea's Black Passionfruit - good but needed a little sugar - I infused it 3 times and it was still good the 3rd time.
> Today I'm having Anna's from TG - it's a black with raspberry - again, very good, but needs a little sugar. I'm on the 2nd infusion of this one.
> I've been drinking more herbals lately and was shocked at how much the real tea leaves expand - guess that's why Prof teaches against tea bags (grins).
> I think a tea party where she supplies the tea will be pretty special - what a great idea.


Isn't it amazing how the leaves open? And you can see that little sheen of oil on the top of the cup. It is beautiful and oh so yummy.


----------



## Chad Winters

Help me out..... I want to drink more tea at work but find it difficult. As a doctor, I'm constantly running from room to room and rarely stay in my office. I have a Teavana [teavanasearch]Perfect Teamaker[/teavanasearch] and $15 electric kettle to boil water. I find this works great at home when I am leisurely but rarely gets used in the office as I just don't have the time. And then I dont have the time to drink the tea before it gets too cool. A thermos works ok but I hate cleaning it.

I considered one of those things that boil the water and keep it hot, then I can make small batches, or possibly the cast iron pot with warmer or a Zarafina. What do you think would work best?

If it takes too long I grab a soda instead which is not as healthy!

I have been doing some iced tea concentrate that I got at whole foods that works pretty well


----------



## MamaProfCrash

http://www.rei.com/product/794391

Something like this would work for you. Make the tea and place it in a Vauum Mug. It will keep it warm forever. I use one when packpaking or hiking. It has kept water warm (or already made tea) for 4-6 hours. The cast iron tea pot with warmer will do the same thing and look prettier but is a lot more expensive. (grins)


----------



## Andra

I have one of these: 

It's basically a tall travel mug with a strainer that screws on and then a lid. I mostly drink herbals so it doesn't matter how long they steep and it's great for when I'm running around.
It was available directly from Amazon when I made my purchase - now it's 3rd party folks. I'm trying to find something similar elsewhere.

Edit: OK, I found a newer version at Teas Etc and am ordering a second one to keep at the office.
http://www.teasetc.com/browse.asp?cat=19

Edit again:Amazon has the new ones: (link-maker only found the one, but if you click on the manufacturer's name, you will find the green one as well...)


----------



## Neo

Hi everyone!

It's been a while, but happy to see that we are still all enjoying our teas  

Deb, I was wondering if you have had a chance to sample your African Nectar you bought the other day, and if yes, what you thought of it? Thinking of ordering some but really wanted your feedback first  

Prof, can't wait to hear back from you about the tea party, I'm sure it's going to be great!

I haven't bought any new teas lately, but I'm very excited about the up-coming TG shop opening here, yaaaay!!!!


----------



## Neo

Oh and I almost forgot: I wanted to ask you all if anyone had tried the Asatsuyu from TG? Any feedback? I have been very tempted by that one for a while now and it's finally back in stock...


----------



## Jane917

Good to see you back, D.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Neo said:


> Oh and I almost forgot: I wanted to ask you all if anyone had tried the Asatsuyu from TG? Any feedback? I have been very tempted by that one for a while now and it's finally back in stock...


I have tried it a couple of times. It is not something I would order again. I don't know why, it just doesn't sit well with me. I tend to find that I like green teas in their raw form and without too many infused flavors. I like Jasmine Pearls but not much else.


----------



## Neo

Jane917 said:


> Good to see you back, D.


Thank you Jane, it's good to be back too ! How have you been? I was thinking of you the other day and envying you the upcoming season of vacation!!! This is the time of the year I wish I were in the education sector (like so many other people I guess!!!) 



ProfCrash said:


> I have tried it a couple of times. It is not something I would order again. I don't know why, it just doesn't sit well with me. I tend to find that I like green teas in their raw form and without too many infused flavors. I like Jasmine Pearls but not much else.


Thank you Prof! I kind of have the same, but then again, every once in a while there i an exception (like The sur le Nil from Mariage Freres) - and I guess I'm kind of hoping that would be one of those! Maybe I should wait for their shop to open and have an opportunity to try it before buying


----------



## Addie

I can't wait to have their shop open near you as well so you can enable us some more! So far I've been lucky with my tea picks (thanks to those here recommending them), but I do dislike ordering tea online when I can't actually smell/taste it beforehand.


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> Thank you Jane, it's good to be back too ! How have you been? I was thinking of you the other day and envying you the upcoming season of vacation!!! This is the time of the year I wish I were in the education sector (like so many other people I guess!!!)


I am fine, thanks. Yes, looking forward to my last week of school. In a couple of weeks we will be going on our annual salmon fishing trip to the coast with 3 of the kids, one girlfriend, and one DIL. Unfortunately, my job has been eliminated for next year, at least the fun part of my job. They left me all the managerial duties, and I said no thanks. I am interviewing this week and next with several other districts and am confident just the right job will come along.


----------



## drenee

Okay, I'm trying the African Nectar now.  It's very smooth.  I can taste/smell faint apple, peaches, citrus.  But it is not fruity at all.  I'm not crazy about hot fruity teas.  I really like this one and can see me getting more when I go back to visit my kids.
deb


----------



## Neo

Jane917 said:


> I am fine, thanks. Yes, looking forward to my last week of school. In a couple of weeks we will be going on our annual salmon fishing trip to the coast with 3 of the kids, one girlfriend, and one DIL. Unfortunately, my job has been eliminated for next year, at least the fun part of my job. They left me all the managerial duties, and I said no thanks. I am interviewing this week and next with several other districts and am confident just the right job will come along.


Jane I'm so sorry to hear that, that's so unfair !!!!! I think you did the right thing though to turn down an offer you were not ok with, and will keep my fingers crossed for you for your interviews! Please keep us updated on how it goes!!!!!



drenee said:


> Okay, I'm trying the African Nectar now. It's very smooth. I can taste/smell faint apple, peaches, citrus. But it is not fruity at all. I'm not crazy about hot fruity teas. I really like this one and can see me getting more when I go back to visit my kids.
> deb


Thank you Deb, really appreciate your feedback !


----------



## drenee

No problem, Neo.  It was very good hot, and then it cooled down and it was good cool also.  
deb


----------



## Neo

drenee said:


> No problem, Neo. It was very good hot, and then it cooled down and it was good cool also.
> deb


Nice!!!! I am VERY tempted to place an order of that one along with some Cranberry Apple... Maybe I should just go ahead and get it over with


----------



## drenee

I'm on my third infusion of the African Nector.  I added one teaspoon to it.  It's just as good as the first time.
deb


----------



## Daphne

I'm English, so tea flows through my veins - the orange kind that looks like it's been brewed for several hours. Tea  - on the hour, every hour - or I can't function.


----------



## Neo

Welcome to this thread Daphne! If you live tea, you've come to the right place . Please share with us which kinds of teas, flavors, brand, etc. We love being enabled to new tastes 

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


----------



## drenee

Welcome to the Tea Thread, Daphne.  
deb


----------



## Daphne

As I happens I'm just drinking my morning cup of tea. I like to start the day gently and this is  Orange Pekoe leaf tea. I'm also a big fan of Earl Grey and Lady Grey - nice subtle flavour. But later is the day I like my tea brutish and any supermarket tea bag given a good soaking will do me.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Daphne said:


> As I happens I'm just drinking my morning cup of tea. I like to start the day gently and this is Orange Pekoe leaf tea. I'm also a big fan of Earl Grey and Lady Grey - nice subtle flavour. But later is the day I like my tea brutish and any supermarket tea bag given a good soaking will do me.


Trust me when I say that you will enjoy it even more when you try loose leaf. Most grocery stores have Twinnings loose leaf on the shelf. It is a good place to start.

I do enjoy a good cup of Lady Grey. It has less bite then Earl Grey but is still very distinctive.


----------



## Daphne

When is a tea not a tea? I've been looking at what I drink and I have one favourite tea - which looks like potpourri and smells lovely - it is called Chocolate Chai and I make it in a teapot and drink it with milk, but now I come to look at it, no actual tea leaf in it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Technically tea has to have tea in it to be tea. Most folks refer to any hot beverage that is steeped as "tea" even when there is no tea in them. So Herbal Teas, Red Teas are not really tea but that is what they are called.

White, Green, Oolongs, Black, and some Chai's are authentic teas. All the others are herbal products that are steeped and so misnamed.


----------



## Andra

I tried a sample of Zhi's Kenya Chai this morning.
It's a red rooibos chai so there is no caffeine.  This is the first chai that I am drinking without added sweetener.  Maybe it's because there is stevia leaf in it??


----------



## drenee

I'm trying the Ginger Twist Tea from The Spice and Tea Exchange.  
Different from what I've been drinking, but I like it a lot.  Not fruity, which is great.
deb


----------



## Andra

Libre also makes a travel tumbler and there was a Facebook special posted late yesterday:

how about a little june joy - its our best sale of the year for Libre tea glasses
and remember tea moments can be cool - ice it down 
use discount code 'june joy' for 25% off
http://libretea.com/

I don't have one of these but I am curious. If anyone has one or decides to try one out, please let me know how you like it.


----------



## patinagle

Generally, a tea that contains no actual tea is called a tisane.


----------



## Daphne

Thankyou Pati, you've just added a word to my vocabulary and increased my tea knowledge. By the way, has anyone else tried lapsang souchong? Some mistake surely - it tastes of kippers. I can't make up my mind if I like it or hate it.


----------



## jkent

hercule poirot was a BIG fan of tisanes.  they must be good for "the little gray cells"


----------



## Addie

*sigh* I should have never subscribed to this thread. I went to Williams-Sonoma today and bought Mariage Freres' Earl Grey Silver Tips and Marco Polo.


----------



## Andra

Got an email from TG today with a Father's Day sale - a 27oz "Bamboo" cast iron teapot - regularly $159.99 on sale for $69.99.
Let me see if I can do a link:
http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/1283/Bamboo-Teapot/


----------



## Neo

AddieLove said:


> *sigh* I should have never subscribed to this thread. I went to Williams-Sonoma today and bought Mariage Freres' Earl Grey Silver Tips and Marco Polo.


Oooooh, congratulations!!!!! Please please please let me know what you think of the Marco Polo, one of my favorite teas ever, if not THE one


----------



## Addie

Neo said:


> Oooooh, congratulations!!!!! Please please please let me know what you think of the Marco Polo, one of my favorite teas ever, if not THE one


The Williams-Sonoma I went to only had three of their flavours. The other was a darjeeling, I believe. I was super excited to see the Marco Polo there (they only had one box of it left) since I know you and someone else recommended it. Right now I've left it on my counter to look pretty. I love the containers. I'll be sure to let you know what I think!


----------



## Chad Winters

Andra said:


> Got an email from TG today with a Father's Day sale - a 27oz "Bamboo" cast iron teapot - regularly $159.99 on sale for $69.99.
> Let me see if I can do a link:
> http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/1283/Bamboo-Teapot/


I'm really thinking about that one! I missed the iron teapot frenzy a couple of months ago. Do any of the experts think this would be a good one? Can I use it with a warmer?


----------



## patinagle

Daphne said:


> Thankyou Pati, you've just added a word to my vocabulary and increased my tea knowledge. By the way, has anyone else tried lapsang souchong? Some mistake surely - it tastes of kippers. I can't make up my mind if I like it or hate it.


Yes, I've tried lapsang souchong. Don't really care for it. It is flavored with pine smoke and that's usually too heavy for me.


----------



## Daphne

patinagle said:


> Yes, I've tried lapsang souchong. Don't really care for it. It is flavored with pine smoke and that's usually too heavy for me.


It's beginning to grow on me. It's nice on it's own, or with a plain oatcake, although it tastes a bit weird with other food. Quite refreshing, though.


----------



## Andra

I got another tea coupon

Zhi Tea: free shipping on orders over $35 to FB friends...enter FREE35 at checkout. 
good thru monday.


----------



## Sienna_98

Lapsang souchang is a favorite of mine, although generally I drink it in a blend with other black teas (keeman, assam, and ceylon).  Peet's Scottish 
Breakfast tea has lapsang souchang in it.  I prefer to drink it during the colder weather months as the smell makes me think of campfires.  Love it!


----------



## Addie

Just tried Marco Polo, and I'm in love. The flavour is just absolutely delightful. I can taste the floral notes as well as possibly a strawberry flavour at the end? I feel like it's almost chocolatey at times as well. It's a lovely blend that keeps me happily guessing. I don't even add any honey to it. It's perfect by itself.
I'm off to make some to stick in the fridge now.
So thanks for recommending it!


----------



## drenee

Rather than look through 100 pages to find out how to make Teavana links, could someone remind me please?
Thank you,
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Include a teavana tea name and let Harvey do it when he comes though


----------



## drenee

Thanks, Prof. I knew I should have jotted down the instructions.

Anyway - this morning I blended [teavanasearch]Spice of Life[/teavanasearch], [teavanasearch]My Morning Mate[/teavanasearch] and [teavanasearch]Honeybush Vanilla[/teavanasearch] for a very smooth cup of tea.
All Teavana teas.
deb

Found the instructions.


----------



## Daphne

Sienna_98 said:


> Lapsang souchang is a favorite of mine, although generally I drink it in a blend with other black teas (keeman, assam, and ceylon). Peet's Scottish
> Breakfast tea has lapsang souchang in it. I prefer to drink it during the colder weather months as the smell makes me think of campfires. Love it!


Mixing it with other teas...what a clever idea. I'll try that.

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


_(how to make Teavana links)_


----------



## KBoards Admin

drenee said:


> Rather than look through 100 pages to find out how to make Teavana links, could someone remind me please?
> Thank you,
> deb


Thanks Deb - to make a teavana link, use our teavanasearch tag. To do that, put 'teavanasearch' in square brackets in front of the words to be searched, and '/teavanasearch' in square bracket immediately after.

Example:



Code:


I'm trying out the [teavanasearch]six summits oolong[/teavanasearch] this week.

...will result in this:

I'm trying out the [teavanasearch]six summits oolong[/teavanasearch] this week.


----------



## Neo

AddieLove said:


> Just tried Marco Polo, and I'm in love. The flavour is just absolutely delightful. I can taste the floral notes as well as possibly a strawberry flavour at the end? I feel like it's almost chocolatey at times as well. It's a lovely blend that keeps me happily guessing. I don't even add any honey to it. It's perfect by itself.
> I'm off to make some to stick in the fridge now.
> So thanks for recommending it!


I'm so glad you like it !!!! Isn't it lovely? I've been in love with this tea for over 10 years now (it used to be my biggest and only luxury I allowed myself while I was a student!), and I just never tire of it.

I also really think that the reason I like TG's Bossa Nova so much is because it makes me think of a lighter, slightly simpler and more subtle version of Marco Polo.

Anyway, I am really happy you like it! Enjoy


----------



## terryr

I love tea... strong and with milk, with or without sweetener. 

In addition to my everyday cheap tea (Tetley Round tea bags, two at a time in a big 20 oz mug, a decent, full bodied workhorse tea), I'm fortunate to live only a mile from the Stash Tea Company in Portland, Oregon. I love some of their flavored teas you can't get in stores (you can get them online though.) Cherry vanilla and blueberry are good, I get the loose tea with those and make it very strong in my little brown teapot, definitely with milk and sweetener. 

I was big on spiced teas for a while, too. Mostly in winter.

I also like the Ahmad Blackcurrant. I used to like the Twinings but they changed their formula somehow since changing the box. 

I confess to using one Earl Grey and one black (everyday tea, english breakfast type, Ceylon) in combination. And when I had my big herb garden, of course, I'd have herbal teas coming out my ears... making all kind of blends and giving them as gifts to friends. (Now it's just a pot of peppermint, lemon thyme,  and cinnamon basil on the apartment balcony.)

I'm finding all kinds of new types in this thread to try. Making a list so when I get full time work again I can start trying them out.


----------



## Addie

Welcome to the thread, TM Roy! That's awesome that you made your own tea! I think that would be a lot of fun, but unfortunately, everything I touch dies.

Neo, the tea is amazing. It even tastes good iced. I've found I either like a certain tea iced or hot but not both. This one breaks that rule. Do you add anything to Marco Polo, or do you drink it plain?

I'm excited to try the Earl Grey Silver Tips one next. I really want to try their Earl Grey Imperial and Earl Grey French Blue, but the only place close to me that sells Mariage Freres is Williams-Sonoma, and they don't have either. So I may just break down and buy it online. Do you have any other favourites from them?


----------



## drenee

Yes, welcome to the Tea Thread.  
deb


----------



## Neo

Welcome TM Roy! hope you enjoy it here with us 



AddieLove said:


> Neo, the tea is amazing. It even tastes good iced. I've found I either like a certain tea iced or hot but not both. This one breaks that rule. Do you add anything to Marco Polo, or do you drink it plain?
> 
> I'm excited to try the Earl Grey Silver Tips one next. I really want to try their Earl Grey Imperial and Earl Grey French Blue, but the only place close to me that sells Mariage Freres is Williams-Sonoma, and they don't have either. So I may just break down and buy it online. Do you have any other favourites from them?


I do add a bit of brown cane sugar to Marco Polo: I find it acts as a taste enhancer and feel it allows me to better taste all the different flavors.

My other BIG favorite from Mariage Freres is the green The sur le Nil (also like the red version of it - Rooibos based). Simply divine and very refreshing: definitely a "summer" tea for me.


----------



## Daphne

Sienna_98 said:


> Lapsang souchang is a favorite of mine, although generally I drink it in a blend with other black teas (keeman, assam, and ceylon). Peet's Scottish
> Breakfast tea has lapsang souchang in it. I prefer to drink it during the colder weather months as the smell makes me think of campfires. Love it!


Just tried it 50/50 with Twinings Traditional Afternoon Tea. Perfect!


----------



## Sienna_98

Glad you liked it!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Harvey said:


> Thanks Deb - to make a teavana link, use our teavanasearch tag. To do that, put 'teavanasearch' in square brackets in front of the words to be searched, and '/teavanasearch' in square bracket immediately after.
> 
> Example:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> I'm trying out the [teavanasearch]six summits oolong[/teavanasearch] this week.
> 
> ...will result in this:
> 
> I'm trying out the [teavanasearch]six summits oolong[/teavanasearch] this week.


To make the instructions easier to find, I added a link to the instructions - underneath the Teavana banner that shows at the top of the current page.


----------



## leslieray

Hello to everyone who may read this! This is my first posting on the tea thread! 

I am following up on a promise to Deb that I would post my homemade recipe for Chai spice that I use in my daily cups of tea. I began making my own mixture since I could not find a ready made chai tea mixture that wasn't already heavily layden with way too much sugar. So I improvised with this!

Chai Spice Mix

2 tsp. cloves
1 tsp cardomon
2 tsp cinnamon
2 tsp ginger

Although I haven't done so as of yet, 2 tsp of fennel can also be added.

I keep my mixture in a small glass spice jar with a shaker top and add several shakes to loose oolong tea in a very fine mesh strainer. Also will go great with black teas as well.

I sweeten my tea with liquid Stevia drops and add a small amount of cream.

Leslie


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Leslie. 
deb


----------



## leslieray

drenee said:


> Thank you, Leslie.
> deb


You are very welcome, Deb!!! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## frojazz

leslieray said:


> Chai Spice Mix
> 
> 2 tsp. cloves
> 1 tsp cardamon
> 2 tsp cinnamon
> 2 tsp ginger


That looks really good. Makes me think of warm fires and brisk fall nights. I'll have to keep this in mind. I wonder if it would be good in apple juice if I'm feeling like drinking cider but not up to making it?


----------



## leslieray

You may have something there with adding these chai spices to apple juice and warming it up for a makeshift apple cider!!!!


----------



## Addie

Thanks for that, Leslie!
I have everything but cardamon, I believe. Next time I go to the store, I'll have to pick that up along with an empty shaker and give it a try. Sounds delicious!


----------



## leslieray

AddieLove said:


> Thanks for that, Leslie!
> I have everything but cardamon, I believe. Next time I go to the store, I'll have to pick that up along with an empty shaker and give it a try. Sounds delicious!


You are very welcome also, Addie! Just be sure to use a very fine filtering system, whether it be a bag or mesh strainer, so as not to get the spices sitting at the bottom of your cup!

Have a great day!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I don't know, spices in the cup could be yummy. 

T.M. Roy: Do you use bags or loose leaf? I know that I have seen STASH bags but never loose leaf.


----------



## drenee

I stopped by Teavana yesterday since I was in the area for my MRI.  
I had got a small amount of the Spice of Life and found I really love it.  
So I got Spice of Life and, of course, Ginseng Vitality.  I was a bit short 
for the discount, so I got more Honeybush Vanilla.  
deb


----------



## A_J_Lath

I'm an earl grey man. I love it. I find that it is best consumed whilst wearing a smoking jacket; preferably in the company of an enchanting young lady.

"My dear - shall we play Scrabble now, or shall we play later?" (You have to imagine it being said in the voice of Leslie Phillips)


----------



## teanicole

I ordered some Marco Polo after reading the recs. on here and i just want to say thank you for everyone that talked about it- this tea might just be one of my favorites now, it is delicious. Has anyone tried any other teas by mariage freres that you can recommend?


----------



## terryr

ProfCrash said:


> I don't know, spices in the cup could be yummy.
> 
> T.M. Roy: Do you use bags or loose leaf? I know that I have seen STASH bags but never loose leaf.


You can get the loose Stash online www.stashtea.com I've never seen loose in the stores. You can also get a lot more varieties from the tea store than in the grocery stores.

I've mixed my own chai using whole and broken spices and herbs and bits of orange peel I dried myself. I used to be _really _into the mixing and blending scene. I've had issues with powdered spices getting very thick and mucilaginous when simmered (I tried it once by simmering the spices first and using that spice water to make the tea) or left in hot tea. Maybe it's just me? But it's fun to use broken cinnamon sticks and whole cardamom pods (the fresh stuff smells so good) whole cloves and etc. I made a huge jar and stuck it way back in a cabinet for a month or so, and had some lovely chai.

I'm going to have to check out this Marco Polo stuff everyone's talking about. It's cloudy and 50 degrees where I am in Oregon, it's a good afternoon for a cuppa.


----------



## Neo

teanicole said:


> I ordered some Marco Polo after reading the recs. on here and i just want to say thank you for everyone that talked about it- this tea might just be one of my favorites now, it is delicious. Has anyone tried any other teas by mariage freres that you can recommend?


So glad you like it too 

Another delicious Mariage Freres tea is the The sur le Nil, in both green and red versions (with a preference for the green as it was the original one - red is a more recent creation). Enjoy


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> So glad you like it too
> 
> Another delicious Mariage Freres tea is the The sur le Nil, in both green and red versions (with a preference for the green as it was the original one - red is a more recent creation). Enjoy


Where does one purchase Mariage Freres tea? I must have missed that post.
Paula ny, who needs no more tea.


----------



## Neo

corkyb said:


> Where does one purchase Mariage Freres tea? I must have missed that post.
> Paula ny, who needs no more tea.


LOL Paula, you know one ALWAYS needs more teas !

Marco Polo can easily be ordered through the Dean and Deluca website: http://www.deandeluca.com/coffee-tea-cocoa/tea-by-type/black-tea/mariage-freres-marco-polo.aspx

Dean and Deluca also caries a few other mariage freres teas.

For the green/vert (or red/rouge) The sur le Nil, you would have to actually order it directly from the Mariage Freres website (sadly not super user-friendly to put it mildly, and they ship from France, not the cheapest either): http://www.mariagefreres.com/


----------



## Addie

teanicole said:


> I ordered some Marco Polo after reading the recs. on here and i just want to say thank you for everyone that talked about it- this tea might just be one of my favorites now, it is delicious. Has anyone tried any other teas by mariage freres that you can recommend?


Yay! I'm so glad you like it! I believe Marco Polo could be my favourite now.



corkyb said:


> Where does one purchase Mariage Freres tea? I must have missed that post.
> Paula ny, who needs no more tea.


I got this list from the website  LASplash:


> You can find Mariage Frères teas in these stores in the US:
> WILLIAMS SONOMA
> BARNEYS NY
> BERGDORF GOODMAN
> 
> New York
> DEAN & DELUCA
> BALDUCCI'S
> AEDES DE VENUSTAS
> 
> Brooklyn
> GARDEN OF EDEN GOURMET MARKET
> 
> Chicago
> FRENCH LOOK INTERNATIONAL
> 
> Berkeley
> THE PASTA SHOP
> 
> San Francisco
> SUE FISHER KING
> 
> North Dallas
> THE CULTURED CUP
> 
> Ketchum, ID
> DAVIS


I got mine from Williams-Sonoma, but they only had a few flavours. If none of those work for you, you can order online at http://www.mariagefreres.com/.

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


_(how to make Teavana links)_


----------



## brenwinter

I ordered some from http://www.porterouge.biz/

Order shipped fast - have no complaints...

Brenda


----------



## Neo

brenwinter said:


> I ordered some from http://www.porterouge.biz/
> 
> Order shipped fast - have no complaints...
> 
> Brenda


Woohoooo, thank you Brenda!!!!! They have the The sur le Nil, yaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And here goes another order, shoot me .

Funny, I sometimes have lots of different teas, sometimes few. The only 2 I ALWAYS have are Marco Polo and green The sur le Nil. I think I now have to always have 3 and add TG Bossa Nova to those 2


----------



## brenwinter

You're quite welcome, Neo!  I haven't tried mine yet (don't know why) but it sounded so good when I read about it on this board that I had to get it!

The packaging is great and Porte Rouge puts the nicest hand-written note in the package.

Enjoy!

Brenda


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Man now I have another bunch of teas to try.


----------



## Neo

brenwinter said:


> You're quite welcome, Neo! I haven't tried mine yet (don't know why) but it sounded so good when I read about it on this board that I had to get it!
> 
> The packaging is great and Porte Rouge puts the nicest hand-written note in the package.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Brenda


If you got the green The sur le Nil, I would recommend you don't let it seep too long: it's delicious but can quickly become too bitter if left for too long. I find this tea "fresh", even when hot, so I enjoy it even more on a warmer day. Please let me know what you think once you've tried it . Can't wait to place my first order with them (I have to admit I'm a sucker for cute packaging), but will have to wait a bit as I'm going to be out of the country for the next couple of weeks. Oh well, something to look forward to for when I come back 



ProfCrash said:


> Man now I have another bunch of teas to try.


You have no idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Most green teas should be steeped for 1 minute and brewed using water at 195 or 175.


----------



## teanicole

Thanks Neo for the recommendation, now ill probably have to do the same and order from http://www.porterouge.biz/ as well


----------



## Neo

teanicole said:


> Thanks Neo for the recommendation, now ill probably have to do the same and order from http://www.porterouge.biz/ as well


lol, you're very welcome. And just remember, it's all Brenda's fault, she's the one who found the website


----------



## Addie

Brenda, what type of packaging do they have for the tea? I see some have tea tins with them but not all of them.


----------



## brenwinter

Well, to be honest, all I know is that the tea comes in a slender black box.  I got the tea bags because it's easier for me to use at work. I haven't actually used any of them yet (I really must do that this weekend).

Brenda


----------



## MamaProfCrash

A tea infuser is pretty easy to use at work.


----------



## teanicole

I was excited to find out my local coffee/tea shop carries Mariage Freres tea, so i picked up some of the sur de nil and its so good! I might go back tomorrow and pick up the opera tea as well- it smelled delicious!


----------



## Neo

I'm so glad you liked it Teanicole! I know that Mariage Freres teas are nit exactly cheap, and I would hate for someone to pick up a tin and hate it  !

I want to try the Wedding Imperial from them next time, the description sounds incredible: black tea with chocolate and caramel, can only be yummy, right  ?


----------



## drenee

I picked up some plastic containers the other day.  They are by Ball.  Shaped like a cup, with a twist on lid.  
Since I really like to blend my teas these work great for me.  I was getting very tired of carrying two or three tins, and my tins were getting dented.  
Next I'm going to use my label maker to put on each cup so I know what blend I've concocted.
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Sounds great!

My Mom's tea went beautifully. She had no clue it was going to happen. She thought I had flown in to surprise Dad for Father's Day (nevermind that I had to fly out at 9 AM on Father's Day). Everyone enjoyed the teas I brought. I brought Somatra Oolong, Earl Grey Creme, Jasmon Dragon and Rooibos Tropica, and White Ayruvedic Chia and Samari Chai Mate blend. I need to get pictures from my Cousin.

It was a wonderful tea and a great way of honoring Mom.

Dinner was fun. I continued my exploartion of seafood by trying some calamari, crab dip, and shrimp in a dragon roll. Then I had a steak. I am not quite ready to order an entire plate of seafood. Still munchng off of other peoples plates. I have had enough that I am contemplating leaving the epi pen at home.


----------



## A_J_Lath

^^Earl Grey Creme? I'm a big fan of ordinary Earl Grey, but I've never heard of a Creme version. What is it like?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It has the taste of Earl Grey but limited bergamot so it is less stomach upsetting. At least, I have problems with the bergamot upsetting my stomach and can only drink it on a full stomach. I can drink the Earl Grey Creme on an empty stomach.

It is available at Teavana.

My favorite Earl Greys are Earl Grey 69 and Earl Grey Imperior from TG but I really like Earl Grey Creme and find that it is a great introduction tea for folks used to tea bags and who do not know about different blends.


----------



## A_J_Lath

^^Ah right. Perosnally, I love the Bergamot. The more, the better, for me!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I enjoy the bergamot when I have a full stomach.


----------



## drenee

I having a cup of the blend I've created using My Morning Mate, Tiramisu Treviso, Spice of Life, and Honeybush Vanilla.  It has an AMAZING taste.  It has such a full body.  This will definitely replace my coffee.  Just wish I had thought to write down the exact amounts I used.  
deb


----------



## leslieray

Hello Everyone! 

I am currently shopping for a tea press and was wondering if any of you have recommendations? I would prefer really good construction, with no cheap, flimsy parts,  as well as ease of cleaning of the entire press.

Thanks in advance for any help!!!!!

Leslie


----------



## drenee

Bodum makes a good press.  Just be sure to get glass and not plastic.
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

leslieray said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am currently shopping for a tea press and was wondering if any of you have recommendations? I would prefer really good construction, with no cheap, flimsy parts, as well as ease of cleaning of the entire press.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!!!!!
> 
> Leslie


Do you want a tea press or an infuser? If you are looking for a press you can use a french press just make sure never to use it for coffee otherwise you will end up with a slight coffee flavor in your tea. As for a tea infuser, Teavana and TeaGschwendner both sell some nice infusers.


----------



## leslieray

Thanks Deb and ProfCrash!

I am very grateful for your expert advice! Taking that advice shopping online right now!!!!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Or you could get a nice cast iron tea pot that includes an infuser basket. Pretty and it makes great tasting tea.

Why yes, I am evil. Why do you ask?

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


_(how to make Teavana links)_


----------



## leslieray

ProfCrash said:


> Or you could get a nice cast iron tea pot that includes an infuser basket. Pretty and it makes great tasting tea.
> 
> Why yes, I am evil. Why do you ask?


Oh, I don't believe you are evil! Fellow tea drinkers cannot be evil!

And while I will take your advice for a pretty way to make my tea, I am really looking for practicality, and more importantly, ease of clean up at the end of a day. I have been using single cup strainers that sit atop my favorite tea mug and they work great, however, trying to clean out the bottom of the strainer is becoming tedious to say the least.

I truly am a no frills, but very devoted, tea drinker! So my search will continue for that perfect press!

Thank you for your sense of enabling though! I can appreciate that! 

Leslie


----------



## drenee

I bought my son a nice Bodum at Bed, Bath and Beyond. 
http://www.amazon.com/Bodum-Assam-4-Cup-Press-Teapot/dp/B00005LM0Z/ref=sr_1_50?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&s=home-garden&qid=1277228185&sr=8-50
This is the one I'd like to have. It would work great for blooming teas also. 
The image is not showing on the Amazon page, but if you go down to frequently bought together, you can see it.
deb


----------



## jkent

Leslie, I use a Bodum press every single day and I love it.  The best part is that they come in many sizes and shapes and can be purchased in most coffee shops as well as on line.


----------



## leslieray

Thank you Deb and jkent! You are really helping to narrow my search down!

I appreciate it!  

Leslie


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have that press on my desk. I stopped using it when I got the cast iron tea pot.


----------



## drenee

I love my cast iron, but I leave it at home.  So the French Press currently lives at fiance's house.
deb


----------



## Andra

Changing the subject a bit, I got my mom some tea stuff for Mother's Day and finally got it to her when I came down here this week. 
She got an infuser from Adagio Teas with a sampler of green and black teas. Then I brought my favorites with me since I'll be here until Friday. So last night we had Raspberry Sangria and this morning we had Berry Hibiscus. 
She was amazed at how easy it was to use the infuser. It may take a little while, but I think she's hooked (grins).


----------



## drenee

Way to go, Andra.  You've earned enabler points.
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Enabling means that you are cool


----------



## Sienna_98

My Teavana [teavanasearch]perfect teamaker[/teavanasearch] (a gift) has died.  I've been using it heavily for the last 6 months. Do you think that 6 months is a normal? Should I just expect to have to replace that often, or should I go with a similar product from someone else? I really liked it, but am disappointed that it didn't last that long (the round metal ball bearing that holds the tea in has moved and I can't jostle it back in place).


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Wow. I would call Teavana or bring it into a store and get it replaced if you can.


----------



## Sienna_98

I went to their website to see what the reviewers said and several had the same complaint and noted that Teavana wouldn't replace beyond 30 days.  I'm trying to decide if it's worth going to a store (nearest one is 1.5 hours away  ) as I suspect that at the store they might have more leeway to swap out a tea maker or if I should just order online (shipping is currently free) and try the newer version for $20.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

If it died on you that quickly I wouldn't replace it. I woul dbuy one of the hot water dispensers with adjustable temperature and a timer. You can make great quality tea without the tea machine. I have a friend who uses a thermometer and timer to make her tea. She boils the water, lets it cool, and makesher tea.

If you want a tea machine, I would look for a zarafina or a different brand then the one that Teavana sells since it seems to have issues.


----------



## Sienna_98

I already have a Zo (at work) and a Zarafina (at home). The Zarafina is fine for home use as it requires taking apart and cleaning after each use, which would be cumbersome to haul from my desk to the breakroom after each pot. I love my Zo and I use it with the Tea Maker and a timer to make my tea. I liked the Tea Maker because it allowed the leaves to move more freely than a traditional infuser (more like a traditional teapot, but without the fuss). I liked how easy it was to clean. I'm just disappointed that it failed after 6 months, although I never dropped it and I always washed it out by hand each time. In other words, it was well-used, but not abused.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I had a zarafina that I used a ton at work and I would break it down and wash the part once a week. It worked just fine although it broke after 18 months. Then again I was making something like 6-8 pots of tea a day at work so I am not surprised that it finally died.


----------



## corkyb

Two things:  Does anyone know if Tuesday morning still carries Zarafinas?  They are so expensive online now. 

Also, you may want to try the TG version of the perfect teamaker.  I use that at work.  I don't use it often, but have had no problem so far, but it might just be better quality. I would personally go to the store and make a fuss, but then I have a lot of tin that have dented and I haven't returned them.  I just can't be bothered sometimes.
Paula ny


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have never heard of a tea maker breaking. I was thinking of a Teavana version of the Zarafina and went to the website. I have had two perfect teamakers for three years and have not had any problems with them. God knows how many cups of tea I have brewed.

I would order another one from TG or Teavana.


----------



## Sienna_98

I'll use the excuse to order a new tea maker from Teavana so I can order some more of the fruity teas.  I don't normally care for fruity tea, but I really like it iced and as we have probably 3 more months of 90+ degree days, I'm pretty sure I can use up a pound of fruit tea before cooler weather sets in and I go back to my black teas. (BTW, I found a discount code LOVETEA, which got me 20% off one pound of tea -- good until the end of this month).

I'm ordering the following teas:
[teavanasearch]Japanese Wild[/teavanasearch] Cherry Green
Fruta Bomba Green Tea
Tiki Twilight Tea
Raspberry Riot Lemon Mate
Tahitian Limeade Rooibos
Caribbean Breeze Herbal

The only one I've had before is the Raspberry Riot Lemon Mate which I really like. Any comments on the others?


----------



## corkyb

Make sure you get the free shipping too.  Good til early July.


----------



## Andra

Adagio Teas also has a teamaker similar to the Teavana one. The main difference is that you can replace the filter.


----------



## Sienna_98

Well, I went over $50 anyway, so got the free shipping.  

I ordered the tea maker 'steeper,' and supposedly you can remove the filter for cleaning, which will be nice.

I'll let you know how it works out.  I'm going to hold on to the broken one for the next time I actually go the physical store and see if they will swap it out.  Never hurts to ask!


----------



## Andra

OK, my mom is hooked on [teavanasearch]Raspberry[/teavanasearch] Sangria. We almost went through the whole tin that I took with me (about 6 oz). She even got my niece to drink it and that's great since we don't add sugar. The 4-year-old does NOT need additional sugar! 
So I went ahead and ordered some more - hope it's really in stock. The search page says it's out, but the product page says it's in...
I suspect I'm going to get her a larger teamaker and a pitcher for her birthday this summer...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Having a bit of trouble with the teavanasearch tag - something has changed on the Teavana server and searches are not working right now when more than one search term is tagged. I'm looking into it now. - Harvey


----------



## BTackitt

Well, I went to the Lupicia website, wrote out a list of what I wanted, then took said list to the store here in San Francisco and picked up a BUNCH of packs of 10teabags... *sniff* miss my Zarafina...
SO far I have liked all but one of them.. It's called Kikeriki, http://www.lupiciausa.com/product_p/13359500.htm
I have 9 teabags left if someone wants them.. Lemongrass & Peppermint. It smelled great, but taste (to me) wasn't wonderful. PM me if you want them.


----------



## drenee

I have discovered that I prefer my tea in my iron pot or in my French pot. I'm not liking the same blend when I put make it in a smaller infuser. Like Kerri said, I like my tea better when the leaves can float freely. It just tastes different. It's actually a more full flavor. IMO. YMMV.
deb

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


_(how to make Teavana links)_


----------



## BTackitt

Oh believe me that's not a problem with these bags.. These are those new pyramid bags that definately allow full movement of the tea & water. It's still normal loose tea, just a less messy option while I am helping out at my grandmother's house.


----------



## BTackitt

OH Yum! I tried a cup of Caramel & Rum (http://www.lupiciausa.com/product_p/13359210.htm) this morning, and it was DIVINE. Then I had time for a cup of Afternoon Tea (http://www.lupiciausa.com/product_p/13355101.htm) and really enjoyed it too. (although it was before 9am  )


----------



## Daphne

It's been lovely and hot and sunny here in England - so I thought I'd share my daughter's recipe for iced tea (which we have been drinking in quantity). Make a cup of fruit tea (or other tea of your choice) as usual and cool in fridge. Mix chilled tea 50/50 with lemonade. Add ice and mint leaves. Enjoy!


----------



## corkyb

Sounds really delicious.  Too bad I don't drink lemonade.  I do love mint leaves in my iced tea though.
Paula


----------



## Addie

That does sound really good. I'll have to try that with my Summer Romance. Thanks!


----------



## bookfiend

Harvey said:


> Having a bit of trouble with the teavanasearch tag - something has changed on the Teavana server and searches are not working right now when more than one search term is tagged. I'm looking into it now. - Harvey


Hey Harvey, Just wanted to take a second to thank you for all you do here for us. THANK YOU !!!


----------



## corkyb

Ditto, Harvey!


----------



## Addie

Agreed! Thank you, Harvey!


----------



## Jane917

Does anyone have a good source for Matcha (green tea powder). I want to make some green tea ice cream.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I know that it is sold by TeaGschwendner and Teavana. I have never used it so I don't know what the quality is.


----------



## BTackitt

I guess I was beyond a little tired at some point this weekend... It seems I placed 2 different orders for tea from the same website. It seems my favorite Hibiscus Cinnamon is going to be an online flavor only from now on, and So when I placed both orders, I ordered it as a part of the orders, the rest of the orders were different, but... I don't remember placing the first one, and it arrived today. The other one isn't due til Thursday. I just got the e-mail today that it had been shipped.


----------



## patinagle

Jane917 said:


> Does anyone have a good source for Matcha (green tea powder). I want to make some green tea ice cream.


I'll be right over!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

BTackitt said:


> I guess I was beyond a little tired at some point this weekend... It seems I placed 2 different orders for tea from the same website. It seems my favorite Hibiscus Cinnamon is going to be an online flavor only from now on, and So when I placed both orders, I ordered it as a part of the orders, the rest of the orders were different, but... I don't remember placing the first one, and it arrived today. The other one isn't due til Thursday. I just got the e-mail today that it had been shipped.


hehehehe Sleep walking is such a great excuse for ordering tea.


----------



## jkent

Does anyone on this thread use Typhoo loose tea?  I would love to know where you are getting it.  It is getting harder and harder for me to find it and I drink it every morning.


----------



## BTackitt

http://bluemoontea.com/typhoo-tea.htm


----------



## jkent

I checked a lot of tea sites but I didn't find that one.  Thanks BTackitt


----------



## BTackitt

I have never purchased from this company, all I did was put typhoo tea in my search engine... (Bing)


----------



## lonestar

This is an amazing thread.  I grew up drinking iced tea- Lipton.  I'm still a fan but rarely use sugar in my tea now.  I like green tea and have tried some flavors.  There aren't many tea choices when I go to the stores around here.  I drink one cup of coffee in the morning then switch to tea.  In the winter, I drink hot tea and in the summer I make iced tea.  The coffee, I always drink hot- never iced coffee.  As a child, my mother would brew us chamomile tea for stomach upset and there were others she brewed for different things.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

ohhh loose leaf, well blossom, chamomile is absolutely amazing. Try some of that if you ever get the chance.

I am ignoring the l word. (shivers)


----------



## lonestar

ProfCrash said:


> ohhh loose leaf, well blossom, chamomile is absolutely amazing. Try some of that if you ever get the chance.
> 
> I am ignoring the l word. (shivers)


Is that ice? Here, sweet iced tea is tradition. I rarely drink sweetened tea, either hot or cold but when I have cold/cough I can't help but think about the HOT tea with honey and lemon my mother used to make for us. And I love the soothing feeling that I get from Chamomile tea.

Or is that an L? As in Lipton?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

L that is L.

(grins)

I am, admitidly, kind of a tea snob. (grins)

That said, I am happy to see people drinking whatever tea makes them happy. There are some really great teas available that blow most of the bagged teas in the US out of the water (including Bigelow and Celestial Seasons)

Chamomile blossoms are use to make a loose version of the bagged chamomile that we all know. It is amazing how good the loose version tastes.


----------



## patinagle

I dislike chamomile tea, alas.  It smells like weeds to me.  

Realize that lots of folks like it.  They may have my share.


----------



## Aravis60

Made a trip to Teavana today. I got strawberry lemonade herb tea and peachberry jasmine sutra. I haven't tried them yet.


----------



## lonestar

patinagle said:


> I dislike chamomile tea, alas. It smells like weeds to me.
> 
> Realize that lots of folks like it. They may have my share.


I had some green tea before that smelled and tasted like weeds. I changed brands.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I just got an email from TeaGschwendner. They are having a 10% sale this weekend, enter the code USA when you check out. Also, the Rockefeller Center store will be opening July 16th. I might have to find a reason to go visit my brother in NJ and suggest a trip to Rockefeller Center with my Niece and Nephew....

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


_(how to make Teavana links)_


----------



## Andra

TG is also doing free ground shipping in the US on orders placed before July 5th.


----------



## corkyb

I sense a business trip to Manhattan in my future.


----------



## Jane917

Thanks for the tips about TS. I have ordered my matcha tea (to make green tea ice cream) at a 10% discount and free shipping! That is pretty spendy stuff. I am no where near an Asian import/grocery store to run out and buy it there. Thanks for the suggestion, though!


----------



## Andra

Well, I did get my entire 5 pounds of Raspberry Sangria yesterday.  So I packed some of it up along with the Zhi Berry Hibiscus that I picked up Thursday to send to my mom.  She's getting an early birthday present!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Awesome. She should like that.


----------



## Andra

I'm happily working on converting other people to tea (well, my herbals anyway...)
DH did BBQ yesterday and we had family over.  I was at the grocery store in the morning and found some lemonade and remembered the suggestion to mix a fruity tea with lemonade.  So I was reaching for the lemonade when I noticed the limeade.  DH really prefers limeade so I thought I would try it.
I made Raspberry Sangria (what else??) and used about 2/3 of it with 1/3 limeade and it was really good.  I think we went through over a gallon of it during the evening.  I like the way it adds some additional flavor without extra sugar.  DH actually drank it without reaching for the sweetener (which he does with the straight Raspberry Sangria).
He wants me to get some lemonade the next time I go grocery shopping and try that way too.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Sounds yummy. I love how people are experimenting with how they use tea. It is amazing how versatile tea is.


----------



## lonestar

I have added Acai juice and Pomegranate juice to my tea.  They are good sweeteners I think.

For a refreshing drink after working outside in the heat, we mix lemonade and pineapple juice (no tea).  It sounds strange but is good and seems to help restore the energy that the heat zaps out of us.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am having Arabian Nights this afternoon.  I do love this tea.


----------



## VictoriaP

Currently brewing:  Teavana Rooibos Peach Bloom and herbal Strawberry Kiwi.  Serve iced.  

This was my favorite iced tea last year, so I dug out my big Perfect Teamaker and matching pitcher to serve up a batch in honor of our first 80+ degree day so far this year.


----------



## NogDog

I've been drinking a couple glasses of iced tea a day with this heat wave. I put a tall glass with 3 ice cubes in it under my Keurig (have to remove the normal cup stand), pop in a K-cup of Twinings Decaf Breakfast Tea, hit "brew", and 20-30 seconds later add sweetener and about half a dozen more ice cubes. Yummy!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Settling down this morning with a pot of Yorkshire Gold.  Before it's time to clean this house.  I'm glad you can't see it!


----------



## Neo

Hello everyone!!!! I'm finally back from my business trip overseas, and of course I had to immediately order some new teas upon my return  . And so I thought I'd share my new finds with all of you, as usual  

I finally placed an order from Porte Rouge for Mariage Freres teas. They were indeed very fast in fulfilling the order and shipping. They were also very nice: I had ordered a blue tin, but turned out they didn't have it anymore, and so they called me to ask what I wanted them to do (cancel the order or keep it until they got it back in stock and they would then ship it to me at that time, or get another item). Anyway, I replenished my Marco Polo and green The sur le Nil reserves, and also tried a new one: Imperial Wedding. I sampled it last night and it is very nice, albeit very different from the other 2. I think it's more of a winter type of tea. It's less sweet than the others (it's described as a black tea with caramel and chocolate), even a bit bitter - I'd say almost almond-y, but I still really liked it and didn't feel the need to add any sugar. While it's a keeper, I am however glad that I only ordered 100g of it, as I don't see myself having it super often.

I also placed an order with TG. Here I ordered their new Rockin' Red Apple as well as their Asatsuyu (on which I had had my eye for a very long time already). The Rockin' Red Apple is a black tea with Apple bits and vanilla. I tried it last night and liked it too - although I don't see it becoming a favorite. It's nice, but nothing really special - the first word that came to my mind while trying was "cute" (I know, weird to describe a tatse, but really fitting in a way). I definitely doesn't need any added sugar though, as it is quite sweet on its own. I am now sampling Asatsuyu, and OMG! That one will definitely be a regular. It's a green tea, with Peonies and other floral notes. It is VERY subtle in taste (and color - actually it's almost colorless!) but literally blooms in your mouth. I was afraid I wouldn't like it (I got a bit carried away and ordered 250g of that one), but no regrets whatsoever!!!!!! I think it's also perfect for summer - I'm drinking it hot but it has some definite refreshing quality. I am really very happy with that one  .

Hope everybody is doing well and keeps on enjoying their teas, be they green, black, red or herbal, hot or iced


----------



## crebel

Welcome back Neo!  The Imperial Wedding sounds yummy, it sounds like something I would like with the addition of cream to enhance the carmel/chocolate flavor.  I will have to check that out.  I am still enjoying the Zhi vanilla rose and it is almost gone, it is very refreshing iced.

I was at Gong Fu this morning and the only tea I replenished was the cream assam.  I did buy a wonderful iced tea pitcher with removable infuser.  It is plastic rather than glass, but it was only $30 and the infuser goes down the whole length of the side of the pitcher and is removable when it is done brewing.  I'm looking forward to trying it out when I get home tomorrow.


----------



## terryr

Is there anything more perfect than opening up that fresh box or tin of tea before making a cup... that fabulous aroma.

Right up there with fresh cut limes, ginger, herbs, and right before a thunderstorm.  (Not that you cut thunderstorms.)

Sigh.


----------



## BTackitt

This was the recipe included in this month's Lupicia Newsletter: (pretty sure it will work with any tea)

Ripe Mango Oolong Gelatin Dessert

You will need : Ripe Mango Oolong tea, powdered gelatin and sugar.
1.Soak 2 ½ tbsp of powdered gelatin in ½ cup of cool water.
2.In a separate pot, steep 4 heaping tsp of tea in 3 ½ cup of hot water for 2 ½ minutes and strain.
3.Add the gelatin and 4 tbsp of sugar and stir until dissolved.
4.Divide mixture into 4 servings and refrigerate until firm.

* Serving suggestion : Top with fresh mango and condensed milk or mango flavored rum.


----------



## Jane917

Yesterday I received my Matcha tea from TG. This is a powdered tea that is tricky to serve. It clumps very easily. However, I plan to use it to make green tea ice cream.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I know that there is a special whisk you are suppose to use when preparing matcha. It is part of the traditional tea ceremony.


----------



## corkyb

TG Raleigh is having 30% any 100 mg tea that normally costs over $17.00.  Good til the end of July I thnk
Paula


----------



## Jane917

What is the name of the electric tea making device that people have found at Tuesday Morning? I don't live any where near one, but a friend is going to check for me.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Zarafina. It is a great little device


----------



## Andra

Important Lesson Learned about purchasing large quantities of tea in the store at Teavana -
I don't have a Teavana in Austin, so the last time I was near a store, I got a pound of the Raspberry Riot Lemon Mate.  Instead of the little paper bag, she put it in a larger foil bag with a ziplock top.  I've used about half of it and when I went to refill my tins over the weekend, the tea was kinda clumping together.  So I'm trying to drink some every day to use it up before it gets totally nasty.  As much as I laugh at the 2-oz packages that I get when I order online, I do think they keep the tea better.

And Raspberry Sangria tastes pretty good mixed with lemonade too!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

If you are going to buy that much tea I would suggest a storage container. Either the ones they sell at Teavana or something lie the Oxo containers. Something with an air tight seal. It will keep the tea fresh for a long time.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have caved and started using half a teaspoon of German Rock sugar in a couple of teas. The White Ayurveduc Chai/Samurai Chai Mate combo tastes better with a little bit of sweetner.


----------



## Addie

This brings up something I've wondered: How long does loose leaf tea last if it's in an airtight container?



ProfCrash said:


> I have caved and started using half a teaspoon of German Rock sugar in a couple of teas. The White Ayurveduc Chai/Samurai Chai Mate combo tastes better with a little bit of sweetner.


I haven't tried Teavana's German Rock [teavanasearch]Sugar[/teavanasearch]. How does it compare to honey? I've been thinking about getting the GRS or the Winter White [teavanasearch]Honey[/teavanasearch] or White Gold [teavanasearch]Honey[/teavanasearch] on my next trip to Teavana.
For the most part, I love sweetened tea (not too sweet, though), but there are days when I just want it plain. And there are some teas that just taste better without.

Right now I'm having Adagio's Valentines tea (tastes like chocolate-covered strawberries) sans honey.

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


_(how to make Teavana links)_


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Teavana tells people that their containers will keep tea for three months. I have kept plenty for longer then that just fine.

I do love me some good honey. I cannot say how it tastes different but it does. If you are interested in those honeys I would look for them online. You will find them cheaper then what you would pay at Teavana


----------



## corkyb

I think they say a year in my store.  I am in deep shit if it's only three months.  I better get drinking and stop buying.  I like the sealed bags from online, but I like smelling all the teas in the store.  (where are all the smileys, and underlines and blackout lines, etc?  I wanted to block my bad word.


----------



## BTackitt

to black it out.. use [spoiler and /spoiler] tags
adding in ] at the end of first spoiler and [ at the beginning of the second.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I figure we are adults and the occassional swear word is ok. (grins)


----------



## BTackitt

Yeah, most of us are adults, but Harvey's teen girls do peruse the boards, and I think they are like 12 or 13.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

For those of you who enjoy Earl Grey 69, it is back in stock at TG.


----------



## corkyb

I just couldn't let this thread go to page 3.  How are you all doing?  Anybody made it to the NYC TG store?
It will definitely be my stopping point on my next NYC trip.  No clue when that will happen though.
Paula


----------



## Addie

corkyb said:


> I just couldn't let this thread go to page 3. How are you all doing? Anybody made it to the NYC TG store?
> It will definitely be my stopping point on my next NYC trip. No clue when that will happen though.
> Paula


 Everyone's been so excited about the K3 announcement, they're not spending as much time on the NQK part of the forum, I suppose. BUT I've still been drinking lots of delicious tea. I've also been drinking lots of delicious Dr. Pepper, but that's only because they've flooded the stores with real sugar Dr. Pepper. I'm in love. <3
I think I'm going to make a cup of Earl Grey 69 from TG. Love that stuff.
Also, I had a dream a couple nights ago about the Winter White [teavanasearch]Honey[/teavanasearch] from Teavana. Next time I'm by the mall, I'm going to have to grab some.


----------



## Andra

We are going to be in San Antonio the end of August and I am planning a Teavana run then.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

What does your list look like Andra or are you walking in blind? I would suggest a shpping list so that  you can control your spending. I still don't let my friend go to Teavana without me. The one time she did she was overwhelmed byt he sales people and ended up with stuff she didn't like in large quantities.

OK, "don't let" is a bit hard. I highly encourage her to call me when she wants to go to Teavana. She gets her tea, I get my tea, and we go to the Cheesecake Factory.

I just got my tea Gschwendner order in. I picked up 250 grams of Earl Grey 69 since it sold out on a regular basis. Good stuff.


----------



## Andra

It's a short list right now.  I discovered that I really like the cute little packages that I get in the mail.
I know I want some Raspberry Soiree and some Raspberry Riot Lemon Mate.
I'll probably have a list of some others that I want to smell.
And DH will walk around tasting all the samples...


----------



## drenee

Prof, I love to go to Cheesecake Factory when I go to Teavana also.  
I don't need any tea right now.  I probably won't need to make a trip for a couple more months, at least.
My morning blend has been so good I don't even miss coffee anymore.
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

What is this coffee thing you type of?


----------



## drenee

My Morning Mate, Tiramisu Treviso, Spice of Life, and Honeybush Vanilla blended.  I play with the amounts each time.  My favorite is using a bit more, two or three scoops more of the Spice of Life than the Morning Mate and Tiramisu, and half the amount of Honeybush.  For example: 6 scoops of Spice, 4 of Morning and Tiramisu and 3 of Honeybush.  
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

ahhh Earl Grey 69 is back in my life. I love it. And now I am brewing a pot of Darjeeling Margaret's Hope.


----------



## Addie

Okay, so I went to Teavana and bought the Winter White [teavanasearch]Honey[/teavanasearch]. I swear that's all I was going to buy! But my mom went with me, and we were sampling the different honeys. She wanted the [teavanasearch]Tupelo[/teavanasearch] Honey, so I bought that as well.
And then we went to go visit one of her friends at the restaurant she owns, and I left the honey in the car. And when I came home, I went online to learn more about my delicious honey and read that it's sensitive to hot temperatures (and actually, the company that makes it refuses to ship it right now because of that). And I live in Texas. *sigh* I haven't tried it yet, but I'm super annoyed with myself. It looks fine, and I'm pretty sure it'll taste fine. Still annoyed, though.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Don't be. You didn't know and it is probably just fine. Shipping in the summer manys many days in heat and not a few hours.


----------



## Addie

ProfCrash said:


> Don't be. You didn't know and it is probably just fine. Shipping in the summer manys many days in heat and not a few hours.


Well, I just tried it with toast, and it was delicious. Hooray! So even if I did damage it in the heat or Teavana damaged it while shipping in the heat, it's still yummy. Although, now I want to order directly from the site during the winter to see if it's any different ...


----------



## drenee

I made a pot of African Nector again this evening.  It's the last of it.  
Such a smooth tea.  
deb


----------



## Andra

The last time I was in a Teavana store, I bought an herbal called Lemon Youkou.  It smells yummy but I found that I didn't really like the taste.  So yesterday I used 2 spoons of Raspberry Sangria with 1 of the Lemon Youkou and boy, that's good!  I guess I know what I will be doing with the remainder of the lemon stuff


----------



## LilBigBug

I haven't been to Teavana forever.  The nearest one to me is in Portland (about 70 miles away), so I never get up to where it's at.  I may have to try when I go up for my friends wedding.

I didn't backread, so forgive me if this has already been asked:  Does anybody else put coffee creamer in their tea?  I'm the only one that does it out of my friends-well the few that actually drink tea-, and they think I'm odd for it.  I never used to, but last year at a family reunion, my aunt got me hooked onto it.  I like the flavored ones, but I realize that I need the little bottles, otherwise it goes bad.  I just grabbed the Silk French Vanilla because I don't do a lot of dairy, and it's easier on my stomach.  Plus, it was only $1.99.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Nope. There are a few teas that I use some German rock sugar with but that is it. I have found that I need three (I kid you not) crystals to give some of the blends from teavana the same flavor they have at the store


----------



## Neo

Hi everyone!!!!

I'm back!!!!!!! And enjoying my lovely teas again  

I've been out of the country quite a bit lately, and while I took some tea with me (Zhi Plum Oolong and TG Asatsuyu), it just wasn't the same without my iron cast pots and I also found that the water not tasting the same made a huge difference in overall taste/enjoyment  

Since I got back Friday night, I've been enjoying a few pots of TG Bossa Nova (boy do I like that tea!!!!!!) and TG Asatsuyu (also a big hit!), and I'm just really happy with them - all well again in my tea world


----------



## Addie

Welcome back! Glad to hear all is right in your tea world once again! Now you've got me craving Bossa Nova. I've been on a Marco Polo kick lately. Yum. Well, today seems like a Bossa Nova day. 

Welcome, LilBigBug! I also don't add coffee creamer to my tea. But I also don't add it to my coffee.
I used to add milk way back when because a friend did, but I find I prefer it without. Plus, there have been studies that show milk blocks the healthful effects of tea. Of course, there have been other studies that contradicted that as well. *shrug* Have you tried it with soy milk? I've heard that doesn't have the same effects as milk. Also, studies have shown that when you add citrus to tea, your body absorbs more antioxidant catechins. Hmm. I suppose I should be adding lemon to my teas more often. I do add honey to some of my teas. I've been trying to cut back, though.

Anyway, it doesn't matter how you drink your tea as long as you enjoy it! I hope you stick around and keep us company!


----------



## LilBigBug

AddieLove said:


> Welcome, LilBigBug! I also don't add coffee creamer to my tea. But I also don't add it to my coffee.
> I used to add milk way back when because a friend did, but I find I prefer it without. Plus, there have been studies that show milk blocks the healthful effects of tea. Of course, there have been other studies that contradicted that as well. *shrug* Have you tried it with soy milk? I've heard that doesn't have the same effects as milk. Also, studies have shown that when you add citrus to tea, your body absorbs more antioxidant catechins. Hmm. I suppose I should be adding lemon to my teas more often. I do add honey to some of my teas. I've been trying to cut back, though.
> 
> Anyway, it doesn't matter how you drink your tea as long as you enjoy it! I hope you stick around and keep us company!


I don't like milk, that's why I use soy milk and soy creamer. The Silk French Vanilla creamer is actually pretty good in black tea. I've also never tried lemon in my tea, but I'll try it. What kind of tea do you put the lemon in?

I plan on sticking around, if you can catch me. This summer is insanely busy with weddings and working two jobs. Come September or October it will start to slow down (I hope)!

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


_(how to make Teavana links)_


----------



## drenee

Welcome to the Tea Thread, LilBigBug.  
deb


----------



## Jane917

Welcome back, Dania! I missed ya!  Jane


----------



## Addie

LilBigBug said:


> I don't like milk, that's why I use soy milk and soy creamer. The Silk French Vanilla creamer is actually pretty good in black tea. I've also never tried lemon in my tea, but I'll try it. What kind of tea do you put the lemon in?
> 
> I plan on sticking around, if you can catch me. This summer is insanely busy with weddings and working two jobs. Come September or October it will start to slow down (I hope)!


I'm thinking Earl Grey might taste okay with lemon. I'm not really sure. Seems like some experimentation is in order. Although, that very well may cause me to put some honey back in ... darn.


----------



## LilBigBug

What's wrong with honey in tea?


----------



## Addie

Oh, there's nothing wrong with adding honey to tea that I know of. I just want to lose seven or so pounds.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Nothing is wrong with tea in honey. It is a personal choice. I have two teas I use sweeteners in, the rest I drink straight. Other folks use milk in all their teas, some sweeteners. It is all personal choice.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

So I am in the kitchen at work cleaning out tea stuff when one of the cleaning ladies comes in. She takes a bag of Lipton (shiver) and gets a cup. She turns the tap to hot (not the water cooler hot knob) and uses that to steep her bag of Lipton tea. Then she adds three packets of sugar to her tepid, Litpon tea brew.

I feel the need to make about 25 pots of tea to wipe out the memory of someone making this type of "tea".


----------



## Neo

Thanks Addie and Jane for the warm welcome back, I missed you guys too!!!! It is indeed good to be back  !

OMG Prof, I'm feeling sick just reading about this, can't imagine having to witness it, really so sad


----------



## drenee

Oh, Prof, that is bad.  I have nothing against Lipton.  But tap water?  
deb


----------



## Chad Winters

I tried the PG Tips someone recommended early and it was pretty good for bagged tea


----------



## patinagle

Crisis!  My electric kettle has died!


----------



## Addie

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I tried the PG Tips someone recommended early and it was pretty good for bagged tea


I've never tried PG Tips, but I've heard good things about them from a lot of people. I heard their bag shape is better than the standard for steeping tea.



patinagle said:


> Crisis! My electric kettle has died!


Oh no! Will you be able to buy a replacement quickly?
That worries me. Perhaps I should buy a backup Zarafina ...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

patinagle said:


> Crisis! My electric kettle has died!


OK there are the old fashion ways of heating water until you are able to buy a new one. Deep breath, you can boil water on the stove.

Just don't use hot tap water. (shudders)


----------



## patinagle

ProfCrash said:


> OK there are the old fashion ways of heating water until you are able to buy a new one. Deep breath, you can boil water on the stove.
> 
> Just don't use hot tap water. (shudders)


I just can't believe that about hot tap water. Ugh!

I do have a regular kettle that I use when the electricity goes out. However, at the end of August I'm brewing tea at the annual Authors Tea at Bubonicon, and I MUST have an electric kettle for that. So it's shopping I will go, and soon.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Good shopping!


----------



## corkyb

AddieLove said:


> I've never tried PG Tips, but I've heard good things about them from a lot of people. I heard their bag shape is better than the standard for steeping tea.
> Oh no! Will you be able to buy a replacement quickly?
> That worries me. Perhaps I should buy a backup Zarafina ...


They are hard to find these days at a decent price. I wish I could find another one.


----------



## Addie

corkyb said:


> They are hard to find these days at a decent price. I wish I could find another one.


I haven't been back to Tuesday Morning since I bought my Zarafina. Are they not being restocked there anymore? Perhaps I should go and look at mine. I just assumed they would keep having them.


----------



## LilBigBug

AddieLove said:


> Oh, there's nothing wrong with adding honey to tea that I know of. I just want to lose seven or so pounds.


I see.



ProfCrash said:


> Nothing is wrong with tea in honey. It is a personal choice. I have two teas I use sweeteners in, the rest I drink straight. Other folks use milk in all their teas, some sweeteners. It is all personal choice.


I know, I was just asking said person why they didn't want honey in tea. I wasn't sure if they didn't like it, or dietary reasons, or whatnot.



Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I tried the PG Tips someone recommended early and it was pretty good for bagged tea


I like that kind. Sadly, I'm out, and it's expensive as hell over here.



corkyb said:


> They are hard to find these days at a decent price. I wish I could find another one.


Do you have a Ross near you? They're decently priced, although I can't remember if they have electric kettles. My electric one died, and I just bought a regular teapot (it's pink!), and use that instead.

So, I have a crappy crappy cold (coughing, sneezing, runny nose, fever, general malaise). What's a good tea to drink?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I like teas with lemon on those day. I have a Rooibush Lemon that is really good when I am sick.


----------



## Addie

Sorry you're feeling under the weather! When I'm sick, I drink any type of black tea with honey.


----------



## corkyb

Teavana online is having 30% off their thousand line teapots in all colors.  I bought it in pewter. I also bought some pewter coin cups to go with.  They were 30% off too.  I wanted the copper but they were sold out.  They have pewter, gold, black and mint.  Check it out.  It holds 24 oz I think.  I can't wait to get it.  Of course I ordered another pound of tea too.  I could drink tea daily for the rest of my life and not run out.
Paula


----------



## Addie

Today, I'm catching up on Charlie Rose, editing some video and enjoying TG's Marzipan. Absolutely lovely. I've decided to allow myself honey with tea once a week.  Baby steps, ya'll. I'm really liking Teavana's Winter White [teavanasearch]Honey[/teavanasearch]. It's a light, fluffy-tasting honey (if that makes sense) and it doesn't disturb the tea's flavour, which is great. The honey I normally get from Sun Harvest changes the flavour a bit too much.
I haven't tried the [teavanasearch]Tupelo[/teavanasearch] Honey yet, but I imagine that would change the flavour a bit more since it has a buttery taste. I bet it'll be fantastic with Teavana's Almond [teavanasearch]Biscotti[/teavanasearch]. I bought that honey for mom, so I'm waiting for her to open it. *impatiently taps desk*

Now I'm off to look at cast iron teapots I don't need. Thanks, Paula.


----------



## corkyb

I'm here to enable...


----------



## Andra

...sticks fingers in ears and doesn't listen to anything about spending money right now...
I just ordered my new Dell Streak - and that combined with my new Kindle, used all my savings...
Maybe next time.


----------



## Neo

Just wanted to chime in that I have the 1000 lines in pewter (have had it for 6 months or so now) and wanted to confirm that it's a gorgeous pot, with a VERY nice size for one person - actually quite the perfect one person pot 

Enjoy all!!!!!

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


_(how to make Teavana links)_


----------



## Chad Winters

Got an email today from Teavana.....they have come out with a new Perfect Teamaker (PT2)

-removable stainless steel strainer and one piece chamber for easy cleaning


----------



## Bane766

Not sure what's going on in this thread  (can't read all 121 pages)...but I like the selective seasons teas.  They are bagged ones.  My favorites are sleepytime and chamomile...but I do like the variety packs with the 'fruit' flavored teas. 

My mother-in-law collects tea sets so I'm going to get her a nifty glass one they are selling downtown (I'm currently in Saudi Arabia).  It's made out of smooth rocks...haven't seen much like it in the states before.  My wife and I got her a bunch of different sets when we were in Japan (tea and tea sets are HUGE there).


----------



## BTackitt

Bane766 said:


> My mother-in-law collects tea sets so I'm going to get her a nifty glass one they are selling downtown (I'm currently in Saudi Arabia). It's made out of smooth rocks...haven't seen much like it in the states before. My wife and I got her a bunch of different sets when we were in Japan (tea and tea sets are HUGE there).


I have 3 tea sets from our time in Okinawa, and DS#1 has his own set from there. (He was 9 when we left and very much wanted his OWN Japanese stuff... Now he's going off to his first year in college, and taking Japanese language courses.)


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

I drink tea all of the time, but I drink mostly Earl Grey, but I've received gifts of lots of other teas, and I sometimes try them.
I don't know how long the other teas will keep fresh. I still prefer the Earl Grey.
Ann


----------



## terryr

I finally ordered some of that Marco Polo some of you've been raving over. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## patinagle

Have replaced the electric kettle.  New one is Hamilton Beach.  I like it.


----------



## Addie

P.A. Woodburn said:


> I drink tea all of the time, but I drink mostly Earl Grey, but I've received gifts of lots of other teas, and I sometimes try them.
> I don't know how long the other teas will keep fresh. I still prefer the Earl Grey.
> Ann


I love Earl Grey. Do you drink yours with anything? I used to add honey, but I've been trying to cut back.



T.M. Roy said:


> I finally ordered some of that Marco Polo some of you've been raving over. Can't wait to try it!


I hope you like it! Please let us know what you think!



patinagle said:


> Have replaced the electric kettle. New one is Hamilton Beach. I like it.


Glad to hear! I hope this one lasts you a long time!


----------



## cegrundler

A *TEA* thread!    My daughter once said, "If you cut us, we'd bleed tea!"

The more I explore these Kindle boards the more I think I'll never get anything else done!


----------



## Addie

cegrundler said:


> A *TEA* thread!  My daughter once said, "If you cut us, we'd bleed tea!"
> 
> The more I explore these Kindle boards the more I think I'll never get anything else done!


That's pretty much what happens to me!  I almost spend more time on these boards than I do reading books!

Welcome to the tea thread! What types and brands of tea do you enjoy?

By the way, if you buy [teavanasearch]tea[/teavanasearch] from Teavana online at all, please use an affiliate link (like the one I just set for "tea"). It doesn't add any additional costs to you, and a small portion goes to help maintaining these boards.


----------



## cegrundler

My favorites are: Stash Black Peach, Earl Grey, something from Teavana, it's loose black tea with cranberry, and Constant Comment. Last Christmas my daughter gave me a box containing 120 bags of Stash Black Peach; unknowingly I had gotten her exactly the same gift. For some reason it hadn't been in any store for months, neither of us could find it, so we both decided it was the perfect gift! And each year the boat cannot be launched unless it's been properly provisioned with a box of Constant Comment and some Pepperidge Farms Chessmen cookies for luck.


----------



## Addie

cegrundler said:


> My favorites are: Stash Black Peach, Earl Grey, something from Teavana, it's loose black tea with cranberry, and Constant Comment. Last Christmas my daughter gave me a box containing 120 bags of Stash Black Peach; unknowingly I had gotten her exactly the same gift. For some reason it hadn't been in any store for months, neither of us could find it, so we both decided it was the perfect gift! And each year the boat cannot be launched unless it's been properly provisioned with a box of Constant Comment and some Pepperidge Farms Chessmen cookies for luck.


Great minds and all that!

Stash Black Peach sounds delicious. I love peach-flavoured black tea. Have you tried Teavana's Peach [teavanasearch]Momotaro[/teavanasearch]? It's a blooming white tea, and it's got a great taste. Constant Comment sounds good, too. I don't have any orange-flavoured teas yet. But goodness, where would I put it? I'm running out of tea storage room.


----------



## cegrundler

One kitchen cabinet is devoted entirely to teas. On the boat space is limited and that orange/clove/black tea combo of Constant Comment is so heavenly whether we have milk onboard or not. I think my husband gave me Momotaro for Christmas last year. In fact, he and my daughter actually 'disguised' the netbook they were giving me by wrapping it between teas... they know I sniff my presents to tell which might be teas or soaps from Crabtree and Evelyn. The beauty of giving predictable gifts (such as tea and fancy soaps) is that you can use them to camouflage the less expected ones.


----------



## Addie

I've got a cabinet dedicated to teas and coffees ... and a good part of the pantry.
Ha, ha! That's how to do it! Plus, there's a bonus because your other stuff will smell like your favourite soaps and teas.


----------



## hsuthard

I just got back from South Africa, where I drank nothing but Rooibos tea for the entire time. I've got a few types of loose rooibos teas from Teavana, but they're all flavored. I'd like to find a plain rooibos tea similar to what I had in Africa, preferably in bags. The brand there was Five Roses. I've looked in the supermarkets here with no luck. Any ideas for me to try? I did find another brand on Amazon that I'll try if I cant find anything else.


----------



## SarahBarnard

Earl grey, fully caffeinated, none of that decaff stuff, ew. Preferably fair trade and organic too, tastes so much better.


----------



## Neo

I just went to the TG website to order a Bossa Nova refill (I'm actually scared to go the actual shop that opened here last month!!!!!!!!!!!!), and noticed that they had a whole lot of new teas!!!!!!

I - of course   - couldn't resist and had to add 100g of Chocolate Banana Crepe to my order, just to try  ...

So I thought I'd share this little piece of info here, for those who would like to have a peak at the new teas


----------



## Addie

Neo said:


> I - of course  - couldn't resist and had to add 100g of Chocolate Banana Crepe to my order, just to try ...
> 
> So I thought I'd share this little piece of info here, for those who would like to have a peak at the new teas


That sounds delicious. Let us know how you like it!
Is there an easy way to look for new teas added?


----------



## Neo

AddieLove said:


> That sounds delicious. Let us know how you like it!
> Is there an easy way to look for new teas added?


I thought it sounded yummy too, will definitely report back as soon as I get it!

Not that I know of, unfortunately, it doesn't even say "new" or anything, you kind of have to browse and trust your memory - or re-discover stuff


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

DD just returned from a few days in Ireland.  Brought me some Bewely's Dublin Morning Tea.  Yum.
Also, just arrived, some Earl Grey from a company called Teapigs in the UK.  I ordered it from amazon UK, so I could post over on those forums.  What a silly rule!  But hey, got some tea out of it!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Go away on vacation for a week and find tonds of posts...

I think the gift of a tea set from Saudi Arabia is awesome. Great idea. Feel free to send me one. (grins)

Earl Grey is great. I have three that I drink. Earl Grey Cream from Teavana and Earl Grey 69 and Earl Grey Imperior from Tea Gschwendner. Earl Grey 69 is my favorite.

Oh a new Perfect Tea Maker. I'll have to take a look.

The only problem with vacation is that my Dad makes the tea and it is always weak (sigh) Not such a bad life when that is the worst complaint!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Gotta get in on the tea discussion here.  I just bought some Rishi Silver Needle Jasmine and I love it.  I've bought from Teavana before (apparently I couldn't read the signs well cause I bought about $140 worth of tea!!!) that I really liked.  I also like some yummy peppermint/chamomille infusions before bed.  

I have the feeling this thread will be bad on my wallet


----------



## Sienna_98

Oh, we might have a ...few... enablers on this list! LOL

For undoctored Rooibos, you might try Upton Tea Imports. I buy a lot of tea from them and have been very happy with both the tea and the service.

http://www.uptontea.com/shopcart/catalog.asp?begin=0&categoryID=233

Bewley's is a favorite of mine as well, although it's been a long time since I've had any!

Currently drinking Peet's Pride of Port -- a very smooth black tea. I also love Peet's Scottish Breakfast tea which contains Lapsang Souchang, but I'm saving that smoky flavor for when cooler mornings arrive. Although, the current 10 day forecast shows triple digits every day, so that may be another month or so. <sigh>


----------



## Neo

Just wanted to share that I just got an e-mail from TG (of course AFTER I just ordered  ...) and got a coupon for 15% off that is good through Monday 25 August, for on-line orders.

The coupon code is METIME

Oh, and TG also sells delicious organic Rooibos, but it's loose tea.


----------



## NogDog

Y'all probably know this already, but anyway: Brewed tea healthier than bottled (Yahoo news).


----------



## Addie

NogDog said:


> Y'all probably know this already, but anyway: Brewed tea healthier than bottled (Yahoo news).


Interesting article. Thanks! I did figure brew was better than bottled tea, but I thought it was all about the amount of sugar. I didn't know there were less antioxidants as well.

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


_(how to make Teavana links)_


----------



## Neo

So, it's been a week since anybody posted here which is waaaaayyyyy too long!!!! I assume everybody is busy playing with their new K3s 

I have received my TG order, and while the Chocolate banana crepe is definitely interesting and not bad (a bit on the bitter side, but sometimes I'm in the mood for that too), I don't think I'll order it again (but I won't throw it out either and will definitely finish it).

I also received an e-mail from TG that they are extending the validity of the code METIME for 15% off until the end of the month, if anyone is interested.

Finally, don't know if anyone noticed, but Teavana has a new cast iron pot: the Sea Foam Teapot. It's silver and it's gorgeous. And I want it . But I really don't need it - I already have 4 cast iron tea pots and really mostly only use my red year of the dragon every day... It's the one I use for Oolong and green teas. Then I use the Black Year of the dragon for all Rooibos. And the Thousand lines (pewter) for black teas. And then I have a small black Senbiki from TG that I have not even used yet, ever . So I really don't need one more, right? But boy it's pretty... <sigh>

I also wanted to ask Paula and others who might have gotten the One thousand lines pot from Teavana on sale, how you like it? I have to say that I'm always happy when I use mine - I will use it more during the winter as I tend to drink more black teas (like Marco Polo and Prince Vladimir from Kusmi Tea) then.

Hope all who got their new K3s are enjoying them this week-end, along with a nice cup of tea


----------



## BTackitt

I was about to go find and rez this thread too! All six 16" cube boxes I shipped home from California finally got here and I have spent the weekend unpacking my life again. I got ALOT of tea while I was in San Francisco. somewhere in the neighborhood of 30 different types. MOSTLY from the Lupicia store (lupicia.com). I did pick up a few other loose teas while wandering the Pier 39 shops down at the wharf. I barely had room in my cabinet for the teas I had.. Now, I have bags of loose tea sitting on my counter. DH keeps saying you need to put this stuff away, and I'm thinking to myself WHERE??


----------



## Neo

BTackitt said:


> I was about to go find and rez this thread too! All six 16" cube boxes I shipped home from California finally got here and I have spent the weekend unpacking my life again. I got ALOT of tea while I was in San Francisco. somewhere in the neighborhood of 30 different types. MOSTLY from the Lupicia store (lupicia.com). I did pick up a few other loose teas while wandering the Pier 39 shops down at the wharf. I barely had room in my cabinet for the teas I had.. Now, I have bags of loose tea sitting on my counter. DH keeps saying you need to put this stuff away, and I'm thinking to myself WHERE??


Hmmm... Drink it? A LOT of it?


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> So, it's been a week since anybody posted here which is waaaaayyyyy too long!!!! I assume everybody is busy playing with their new K3s
> 
> Finally, don't know if anyone noticed, but Teavana has a new cast iron pot: the Sea Foam Teapot. It's silver and it's gorgeous. And I want it . But I really don't need it - I already have 4 cast iron tea pots and really mostly only use my red year of the dragon every day... It's the one I use for Oolong and green teas. Then I use the Black Year of the dragon for all Rooibos. And the Thousand lines (pewter) for black teas. And then I have a small black Senbiki from TG that I have not even used yet, ever . So I really don't need one more, right? But boy it's pretty... <sigh>


Sounds like you don't need much enabling from the board. You are doing fine by yourself! I have inside information that you live in a very small apt. Where do you keep all those pots? If you need to make more room you know where to find me! J


----------



## Neo

LOL Jane!!!! I manage, but you are right, it's not easy  ... One thing that did help though is that I haven't been adding/piling up on DTBs in the last year and a half - and once again, Kindle to the rescue  . I will however definitely come to you first if any of those pots need to go!

As for the enabling part, you are sadly very right   - but it's such a pleasure  

So far I'm still resisting, but not sure for how long I can keep the resistance up   Hopefully long enough to forget about the pot, but sadly (not really!) I doubt it...


----------



## BTackitt

BTackitt said:


> I was about to go find and rez this thread too! All six 16" cube boxes I shipped home from California finally got here and I have spent the weekend unpacking my life again. I got ALOT of tea while I was in San Francisco. somewhere in the neighborhood of 30 different types. MOSTLY from the Lupicia store (lupicia.com). I did pick up a few other loose teas while wandering the Pier 39 shops down at the wharf. I barely had room in my cabinet for the teas I had.. Now, I have bags of loose tea sitting on my counter. DH keeps saying you need to put this stuff away, and I'm thinking to myself WHERE??





Neo said:


> Hmmm... Drink it? A LOT of it?


Well, My classes do start up again on Monday, so I plan on spending tomorrow brewing up about 8 pots in my Zarafina. Pop in a bottle of water, brew it up, pour it back in the bottle, move onto next bottle etc... all into the fridge overnight for some lovely cold tea for school.


----------



## Neo

BTackitt said:


> Well, My classes do start up again on Monday, so I plan on spending tomorrow brewing up about 8 pots in my Zarafina. Pop in a bottle of water, brew it up, pour it back in the bottle, move onto next bottle etc... all into the fridge overnight for some lovely cold tea for school.


Nice, and at that rhythm I'm sure you'll make space pretty fast!

Incidentally, I'll be doing the exact same thing tomorrow morning and filling up a few pitchers for the week (I gulp my ice tea down in the morning, on my way to the gym, when I don't have time for anything else anyway because it's so very early  )


----------



## cmg.sweet

Neo said:


> So, it's been a week since anybody posted here which is waaaaayyyyy too long!!!! I assume everybody is busy playing with their new K3s
> 
> I have received my TG order, and while the Chocolate banana crepe is definitely interesting and not bad (a bit on the bitter side, but sometimes I'm in the mood for that too), I don't think I'll order it again (but I won't throw it out either and will definitely finish it).
> 
> I also received an e-mail from TG that they are extending the validity of the code METIME for 15% off until the end of the month, if anyone is interested.
> 
> Finally, don't know if anyone noticed, but Teavana has a new cast iron pot: the Sea Foam Teapot. It's silver and it's gorgeous. And I want it . But I really don't need it - I already have 4 cast iron tea pots and really mostly only use my red year of the dragon every day... It's the one I use for Oolong and green teas. Then I use the Black Year of the dragon for all Rooibos. And the Thousand lines (pewter) for black teas. And then I have a small black Senbiki from TG that I have not even used yet, ever . So I really don't need one more, right? But boy it's pretty... <sigh>
> 
> I also wanted to ask Paula and others who might have gotten the One thousand lines pot from Teavana on sale, how you like it? I have to say that I'm always happy when I use mine - I will use it more during the winter as I tend to drink more black teas (like Marco Polo and Prince Vladimir from Kusmi Tea) then.
> 
> Hope all who got their new K3s are enjoying them this week-end, along with a nice cup of tea


What is TG? That coupon code is making me want to explore new tea sources


----------



## kcmay

Oooh I didn't know about THIS thread! I drink tea. I don't drink coffee. Mmmm! In the morning, I have earl grey hot in the winter and over ice in the summer. And after my first 2 cups, I switch to white tea with orange (caffeine free). I use a Flavia 1-cup brewer, so I buy all my teas from Flavia, and they're delish!


----------



## cmg.sweet

White tea with orange sounds yummy...I'm a sucker for orange flavored anything


----------



## BTackitt

kcmay said:


> Oooh I didn't know about THIS thread! I drink tea. I don't drink coffee. Mmmm! In the morning, I have earl grey hot in the winter and over ice in the summer. And after my first 2 cups, I switch to white tea with orange (caffeine free). I use a Flavia 1-cup brewer, so I buy all my teas from Flavia, and they're delish!


How big is a Flavia "cup"? 6 oz, 8oz, 16oz? I like the Zarafina because it takes a 16 oz bottle at a time, and that's how big my drinking "cupsize" is. 6oz & 8oz just need to be refilled to often for me.


----------



## kcmay

The Flavia cup is 8oz, but there's a button that'll make just 4oz. I reuse a tea packet when I make my 2nd cup, so I get 12-16 oz of tea from each packet, but yes -- I have to push the buttons to brew it twice. However, Flavia's earl grey is the best earl grey I've ever had. Once my brewer dies (I've had it about 5 years now), I'll get another!


----------



## Addie

cmg.sweet said:


> What is TG? That coupon code is making me want to explore new tea sources


TG stands for Tea Gschwendner. They've got some great teas. I like their Bossa Nova, Earl Grey 69 and Marzipan.


----------



## Neo

cmg.sweet said:


> What is TG? That coupon code is making me want to explore new tea sources


TG stands for Teagschwender, and you can find it here http://shop.tgtea.com/store/

My personal favorites are Bossa Nova and Asatsuya. Anna is another big favorite from TG here. No matter your tastes, TG has excellent quality of teas! Hope this helps! Have fun browsing, and enjoy your teas


----------



## cmg.sweet

Thanks, I'll have to go check it out!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have been on vacation so I have not been posting much.

My Favorite TG teas: Early Grey Imperior, Earl Grey 69, Bossa Nova, Darjeeling Avongrove, Genmaicha, Romosa Fancy Oolong Ming Xiang, Rooibush Jungle Fire, Rooibush Creame Carmel


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am starting my morning with Rooibos Capetown today. This is one of my favorite Red teas. I need it to help settle back in at work after two glorious weeks of vacation.

Our house sitter is a tea drinker so I think I am going to get her a nice cast iron tea pot to say thanks.

http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/5599/Rooibush-Capetown/


----------



## Andra

Enjoying a glass of Raspberry Riot Lemon Mate today.  It's especially tasty since I actually remembered my Tea Maker today.  Yes, I know it's hard to believe, but I took the one from my desk when I went out of town last week and then left it at home yesterday!
Prof, I had to use tea bags and it just wasn't the same...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I know, I almost prefer drinking no tea to tea in tea bags. The exception is really good tea in really good tea bags like Lupica or Mighty Leaf. The ones that use loose leaf tea in a large pyramid style bag work nicely in a pinch.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Hmm, I think this thread is going to cause me some trouble!  I just went to check out TG and couldn't resist Blood Orange, Rooibush Oranje, and Moroccan Mint.  As if I needed more tea


----------



## Neo

cmg.sweet said:


> Hmm, I think this thread is going to cause me some trouble! I just went to check out TG and couldn't resist Blood Orange, Rooibush Oranje, and Moroccan Mint. As if I needed more tea


LOL, on the contrary, I think you have come to the right place, welcome !!!! And are you familiar with Mariages Freres ?


----------



## cmg.sweet

Neo said:


> LOL, on the contrary, I think you have come to the right place, welcome !!!! And are you familiar with Mariages Freres ?


I was not, but I have the feeling I will be.


----------



## Neo

cmg.sweet said:


> I was not, but I have the feeling I will be.


For an introductory trial, may I then highly recommend the Marco Polo (black tea - they also have it as a green, but not so nice) from Mariages Freres?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

cmg.sweet said:


> Hmm, I think this thread is going to cause me some trouble! I just went to check out TG and couldn't resist Blood Orange, Rooibush Oranje, and Moroccan Mint. As if I needed more tea


Is there such a thing as too many teas? I hope not. My 10 teas of two years ago has grown to 35 teas today. And that is just at work...

Drinking a nice cup of Bossa Nova right now.


----------



## Addie

Neo said:


> For an introductory trial, may I then highly recommend the Marco Polo (black tea - they also have it as a green, but not so nice) from Mariages Freres?


And, in order to help out, I get that particular brand and flavour at Williams Sonoma.

And here's a list of different places that will have Mariage Freres:
WILLIAMS SONOMA
BARNEYS NY
BERGDORF GOODMAN
New York
DEAN & DELUCA 
BALDUCCI'S 
AEDES DE VENUSTAS

Brooklyn
GARDEN OF EDEN GOURMET MARKET

Chicago 
FRENCH LOOK INTERNATIONAL

Berkeley
THE PASTA SHOP

San Francisco
SUE FISHER KING

North Dallas
THE CULTURED CUP

Ketchum, ID
DAVIS

You can also go to their website, or try here: http://www.porterouge.biz/ since Mariage Freres' website is not the most user-friendly.

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


_(how to make Teavana links)_


----------



## MamaProfCrash

and by not all that user friendly you mean totally unintuitive and next to impossible to navigate then I have to agree with you. (grins)

Patiently waiting for my water dispenser to drop to 175 so I can brew a nice green tea. I am thinking Gyokuro Imperial for my afternoon tea.


----------



## Violet

I drink tea all of the time up to 7PM (any later would make it hard to fall asleep). I used to drink a  lot of different teas but have settled into just drinking my favorite morning tea all day - English Breakfast. I also enjoy Darjeeling but I like a fairly intense orange color and strong sweet flavor and I just haven't found a brand I like.  In a Denver restaurant once I was served Darjeeling in a little fabric tea bag shaped like a hobo bag on a string -  best I ever had and I never found a place to buy it.  I also enjoy the tea they serve at Waffle House - the name escapes me but it has a lion on the tag. What I usually buy is Red Rose English Breakfast (used to be in a lot of stores, then none and I mail ordered it, now I get it at Wegmans). Sounds cheesy but it has a pretty good flavor and it's strong so it works for me.  And it's less expensive per bag than Twinings etc.

An English couple I know once showed me how they make a whole thermal carafe of tea and I know many probably find that cheesy but it lets me have hot tea all day and it's much like making it in a teapot. I hold the teabag (or bags for weaker teas) dangling into the thermal carafe and pour in boiling water over the teabag(s) and into the carafe until the carafe is nearly full and the teabag(s) submerged. Then I close the carafe and trap the tag end of the string(s) outside the lid.  Then wait about 10-15 minutes and take my first cup. I leave the bags in (the water level will drop below them as I drink tea so the tea never gets bitter).


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Violet: step away from the tea bags.....

(grins)

OK, so I am a tea snob. I bet that you would be thrilled with the result that you get from properly made loose leaf tea. The quality of tea in a loose leaf tea is normally a great deal better then the tea used in bags, unless the bags are loose leaf bags which your darjeeling in Denver was, the type of bag gives it away. So you get better flavor and more of the health benefits from drinking a loose leaf tea then a bagged tea.

Loose leaf tea is also less expensive then bagged tea. One 100 gramm bag costs about $10 and makes over 50 ups of tea. 

It is not too difficult to make a cup of loose leaf tea. You get a good infuser (try a basket and not a tea ball), put in one teaspoon for each 6 ounces of water, steep for the right amount of time. You said you like English breakfast tea so 3 minutes in boiling water. 

I know it sounds silly but you will be impressed with how much better the tea tastes. And best yet, you can make more then one pot/cup per infuser basket. I normally do at least two infusions, some people on the board go for three infusions. 

One of the big mistakes that people make when making tea (bagged or loose leaf) is that they steep the tea at too high a temperature or for too long. Most people make green tea the same way they make black teas, using boiling water and steeping for five minutes. This leads to really bad tea. But steep the green tea for 1 minute using cooler water (175 - 195 or let the boiling water sit for a couple of minutes and then steep).


----------



## cmg.sweet

My TG order from yesterday is scheduled for delivery tomorrow!  Is this quick shipping normal for them, or is it just my lucky day?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

You are lucky. Mine tend to take 7 days. Enjoy!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Ah, a benefit to living in GA!  I'm looking forward to a cup of Moroccan Mint for my evening treat tomorrow.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I'm sure this has been answered elsewhere, so I'll try to look back and find it, but just in case...for those who drink tea at work, what do you use for steeping/drinking?  I'm trying to find some non-messy way to make tea here at work cause the old tea ball thing I brought in today just isn't cutting it.


----------



## Neo

cmg.sweet said:


> I'm sure this has been answered elsewhere, so I'll try to look back and find it, but just in case...for those who drink tea at work, what do you use for steeping/drinking? I'm trying to find some non-messy way to make tea here at work cause the old tea ball thing I brought in today just isn't cutting it.


This is what I use at work and it's been working very well for me (I bring my own loose tea and have afew tins of different ones I keep at work):

http://www.amazon.com/Bodum-YoYo-13-Ounce-Tea-Infuser/dp/B00008WUA9/ref=sr_1_20?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&tag=kbpst-20&qid=1283356951&sr=8-20


----------



## MamaProfCrash

http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Tea-Makers-Infusers/Teavana-Perfect-TeaMaker.axd?cm_sp=Home-_-Main-_-TeaMaker

http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/919/Large-Permanent-Teafilter/

When I don't use my cast iron tea pot, yes I have one for the office, I use one of these two devices.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

mmmmm Sencha. Gotta drop the temperature on my hot water dispenser to make some....


----------



## BTackitt

Lupicia.com sent me my monthly e-newsletter, and in it was another recipe.
Tea Soda Recipe

Ingredients:

•6 tsp. tea leaves
•1 c. hot water
•24 oz. club soda
•6 oz. simple syrup (made with a ratio of 2 sugar to 1 hot water then cooled)
Directions:

1.  Steep 6 tsp. tea leaves in 8 oz. of hot water. Steep for the recommended brewing time written on package. 
2.  After brewing time is up remove leaves and cool tea concentrate. You should have about 6 oz of concentrated tea.

3.  In a glass filled with ice add 2 oz. of tea concentrate, 8 oz. of club soda and simple syrup to taste (1.5 to 2 oz. should be good). Adjust sweetness for the type of tea you are using. 
4.  Stir and serve.


----------



## Addie

Thanks for sharing the recipe! I've never had tea soda before. I bet Marco Polo soda would be delicious.


----------



## BTackitt

somewhere in this thread, I also posted a recipe I got from tehm for Tea jello. I tried it with my favorite hibiscus cinnamon, and OMG I LOVED it.


----------



## Addie

Ooh. Cinnamon jello sounds yum!
I remember the recipe. I saved it on my computer. For those wondering about it, here it is again:


> Ripe Mango Oolong Gelatin Dessert
> 
> You will need : Ripe Mango Oolong tea, powdered gelatin and sugar.
> 1.Soak 2 ½ tbsp of powdered gelatin in ½ cup of cool water.
> 2.In a separate pot, steep 4 heaping tsp of tea in 3 ½ cup of hot water for 2 ½ minutes and strain.
> 3.Add the gelatin and 4 tbsp of sugar and stir until dissolved.
> 4.Divide mixture into 4 servings and refrigerate until firm.
> 
> * Serving suggestion : Top with fresh mango and condensed milk or mango flavored rum.


I was thinking maybe I would try it with my Summer Romance fruit tea from TG.


----------



## D.M. Trink

So I have a question----

I drink coffee in the morning and tea the rest of the day but when I'm at work I need to bring tea bags along.
Somehow I can't seem to find a good-tasting black tea in teabags.

Out of all the regular bagged teas in the grocery stores what are your favorites?

Thanks!
Delyse


----------



## MamaProfCrash

badtrink said:


> So I have a question----
> 
> I drink coffee in the morning and tea the rest of the day but when I'm at work I need to bring tea bags along.
> Somehow I can't seem to find a good-tasting black tea in teabags.
> 
> Out of all the regular bagged teas in the grocery stores what are your favorites?
> 
> Thanks!
> Delyse


I guess my question is why do you need to use tea bags at work? Loose leaf tea is easy to store and the infusers do not take up much space. You can even make your own tea bags at home and carry those to work if you would like.

OK: Tea bags that I like Mighty Leaf, Lupica, Harney & Sons are three tea bags I have used. I have not tried the tea bags from TeaGschwendner but I would guess that those are really good. I would be looking for tea bags that use loose leaf and have the pyramid shape. These will taste a ton better then other teas. I have seen Mighty Leaf at a decent number of grocery stores.


----------



## D.M. Trink

Thanks Brian and Prof!

I will make a list of all the suggestions and look for them in the stores!

The answer to the bagged tea at work thing--it has to be convenient and quick.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

i would humbly suggest that loose leaf is convenient and quick. In the time you open your tea bag you can put the tea leaves into a infuser. Steeping is the same process.


----------



## D.M. Trink

Hmmm--I might have to rethink the bagged tea. I am liking the idea of the Teavana perfect teamaker.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

badtrink said:


> Hmmm--I might have to rethink the bagged tea. I am liking the idea of the Teavana perfect teamaker.


Come to the dark side....


----------



## Andra

I have to admit that Prof is right. I keep a Teavana Perfect TeaMaker at work and it's so easy to put in my tea, add the water and enjoy a perfect cup of tea.
I only use tea bags in dire emergencies - they just don't taste as good since I've gotten used to loose leaf teas...


----------



## crebel

I got a newsletter from my Gong-Fu tea store offering some new "yellow" teas and an Oolong with this description:

Milk Oolong

This semi-oxidized tea varietal has a very distinctive "buttery" characteristic to its liquor that is the result of a unique combination of harvest-timing coupled with processing technique. The leaves are selected from tea plants growing in the mountains of Fujian province, China at elevations between 1600 and 4000 feet above sea-level. The plucking must then occur only on a morning following a precipitous drop in temperature in comparison to the day before. The hand-picked leaves are then removed to the tea factory where they are carefully oxidized in climate controlled rooms, steamed and rolled, then dried and packed for the enjoyment of the lucky few tea enthusiast that have access to this rare treat. 
2 oz.-$9.50 4 oz.-$19 8 oz.-$38

Anybody had something like this? I think it sounds interesting and will pick some up to try next time I get to the big city.



badtrink said:


> Hmmm--I might have to rethink the bagged tea. I am liking the idea of the Teavana perfect teamaker.


Take the plunge, you won't be sorry. It really is just as easy as bagged tea and tastes so much better.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

(wipes away tears of happiness)

I feel like my kids have all grown up.

(sniffles)

That milk oolong sounds interesting

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


_(how to make Teavana links)_


----------



## cmg.sweet

I got my TG order yesterday and am in love with the Blood Orange black tea...a very smooth black tea with the tiniest hint of orange.  Yummy!  I was also very pleasantly suprised that they included some free gifties in my order; looking forward to trying my rooibush cream caramel sample later, it smells delish.


I impulse ordered the "Adagio Teas 0 16-Ounce Ingenuitea Teapot" on Amazon Wednesday night and it should be here today, I hope I like it as much as everyone likes the Teavana one.


----------



## Andra

cmg.sweet said:


> I impulse ordered the "Adagio Teas 0 16-Ounce Ingenuitea Teapot" on Amazon Wednesday night and it should be here today, I hope I like it as much as everyone likes the Teavana one.


I have both sizes of the Adagio brewers. I think they are made just as well as the Teavana ones. Just be careful because the mesh strainer is removeable...
If you like tart, fruity teas, Adagio's Sour apple is excellent.


----------



## Andra

From Teavana's Facebook page:

At Teavana, we strive to truly be a "heaven of tea." In order to continuously provide fresh, high-quality teas and blends each year, we must retire or improve some teas. Although a favorite may be discontinued, we have similar teas and forthcoming teas to both please and challenge your palette. Below is a list of the discontinued teas (on the left) along with a current replacement tea. Once the new 2011 teas are announced, we will update this list with alternative choices.

Some discontinued teas can still be found online and in our stores. But don't wait too long; stock up before they are gone for good!

If you liked: You should try: Snow Peak Downy Tips White Tea Silver Needle Emerald Bamboo Forest White Tea Youthberry White Tea

[new tea coming] Sour Cherry Serenade Black Tea Weight to Go! Black tea

[new tea coming] Tiki Twilight Black Tea Peach Cran-Tango Black Tea

[new tea coming] Thai Tea Blend Almond Biscotti Black Tea

[new tea coming] Masala Chai Black Tea White Ayurvedic Chai Tea

[new tea coming] Himalayan Majestic Black Tea Darjeeling Vidyaranya or
Darjeeling Sungma

[new tea coming] Three Kingdoms Mao Feng Green Tea Dragonwell

[new tea coming] Pi Lo Chun Green Tea Dragonwell

[new tea coming] Arcadian Apple Green Tea Fruta Bomba Green Tea

[new tea coming] Apricot Caramel Torte Green Tea Superfruit Unity Green Tea

[new tea coming] Citron Sonata Green Tea Lemon Youkou

[new tea coming] EverSummer Punch Herbal Tea Frutto Bianco Pearls White Tea

[new tea coming] Pear-Lemon Panache Herbal Tea Swiss Vervaine Melange Herbal Tea

[new tea coming] Caribbean Breeze Herbal Tea Sweet Fruit Garden Herbal Tea

[new tea coming] Strawberry Kiwi Herbal Tea Sweet Fruit Garden Herbal Tea

[new tea coming] Tao De Fruit Herbal Tea Strawberry Lemonade Herbal Tea

[new tea coming] Eastern Beauty Oolong Tea Golden Jade Green Tea

[new tea coming] Maracuya Passion Oolong Tea Kamiya Papaya Oolong Tea

[new tea coming] Utopian Jewel Oolong Tea Six Summits Oolong Tea

[new tea coming] Tahitian Limeade Rooibos Tea Lemon Youkou

[new tea coming] Rooibos Sweet Amore Tea Tiramisu Treviso Rooibos Tea

[new tea coming] Bangkok Lemongrass Rooibos Tea Apple Lemon Pomegranate Rooibos Tea

[new tea coming] Cinna-Zen Tang Rooibos Tea Zingiber Ginger Coconut Rooibos Tea

[new tea coming]

The 2011 teas will be announced soon, so keep checking back for more alternative choices. Thank you for drinking Teavana tea!


----------



## BTackitt

Nooooo.. I like Rooibos Sweet Amore! and Strawberry Kiwi Herbal... well ... pooo.


----------



## crebel

ProfCrash said:


> (wipes away tears of happiness)
> 
> I feel like my kids have all grown up.
> 
> (sniffles)
> 
> That milk oolong sounds interesting


LOL - Should we start calling you Mom instead of Prof? Yes, you are Chief Enabler and instructor here on the tea thread. Thanks for all your help and suggestions along the way.


----------



## D.M. Trink

Okay Prof,Crebel, and Andra--you've got me convinced to carry on the loose tea tradition even at work.
(The force is with me but I will come over to the dark side Prof!)

Delyse


----------



## Tatiana

My TeaGschwender order will be delivered today.  I order monthly from TG.  We use the Ceylon Uva Highlands.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

ohhh I have not tried that one. Any others or is that the house standard?



badtrink said:


> Okay Prof,Crebel, and Andra--you've got me convinced to carry on the loose tea tradition even at work.
> (The force is with me but I will come over to the dark side Prof!)
> 
> Delyse


Ahhhh young Padawan, you will grow stronger and live longer with the force and the additional antioxidant benefits of drinking loose leaf tea.


----------



## Andra

Fortunately, none of the teas showing up on Teavana's discoutinued list are on my "must-have" shelf. But I am getting ready to order some more Raspberry Riot Lemon Mate and I think I'll throw in a little Tahitian Limeade and Bangkok Lemongrass just because I can 



badtrink said:


> Okay Prof,Crebel, and Andra--you've got me convinced to carry on the loose tea tradition even at work.
> (The force is with me but I will come over to the dark side Prof!)


Oh, Oh, I want Enabler points for that!!


----------



## cmg.sweet

I'm going ot have to try this raspberry riot lemon mate everyone seems to like so well


----------



## bookfiend

ProfCrash said:


> i would humbly suggest that loose leaf is convenient and quick. In the time you open your tea bag you can put the tea leaves into a infuser. Steeping is the same process.


 If only my perfect teamaker fit on my toolbelt  At least a teabag can be crammed into my pocket, if I actually have time to wait for water to boil....


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL It has a handle on it, I am sure you could rig something up. (grins)


----------



## cmg.sweet

ProfCrash, I'm starting to wish you hadn't shared that TG coupon code.  I can see way too much of my paycheck going to them in the future!

I just tried the Rooibush Cream Caramel sample they sent me and it was delish!  Definitely going on my next order.


----------



## Neo

cmg.sweet said:


> I got my TG order yesterday and am in love with the Blood Orange black tea...a very smooth black tea with the tiniest hint of orange. Yummy! I was also very pleasantly suprised that they included some free gifties in my order; looking forward to trying my rooibush cream caramel sample later, it smells delish.


I am so glad you are licking your TG teas ! How did you find roibush cream caramel? I like it very much myself, but have to say that I like their roibush panna cotta rhubarb even more 

Today I went to Dean and Deluca and bought a new Marriage Freres tea: Eros, described as a "flowery black tea for lovers", lol. It's lovely. Not too strong, slightly on the sweet side (especially for a black tea), and the floral notes, while very noticeable, are not overpowering. I am very pleased with my purchase, and while this may not be an everyday tea (although that remains to be seen), it will definitely be a repeat purchase


----------



## Neo

cmg.sweet said:


> ProfCrash, I'm starting to wish you hadn't shared that TG coupon code.


I'm afraid I was the culprit this time ...

But not feeling guilty, and glad you are enjoying it!!!!!!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Neo said:


> I'm afraid I was the culprit this time ...
> 
> But not feeling guilty, and glad you are enjoying it!!!!!!


Oh no, I'm placing the blame on the wrong enabler!!! Whoops!

The roibush cream caramel was very nice...kinda reminded me of the scent of a Tinderbox store (if anyone else remembers those places) and some of my favorite of the pipe tobacco that my dad used to smoke. Will have to buy in the future (along with about a dozen others that look good from their tea book/catalog.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yeah TG is a dangerous place to start shopping. They have soooo much yummy tea


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yikes! I had to go to page three to find this thread.

Intersting article here

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/38628844/ns/health-womens_health/

"4. Wait to brush your teeth after meals 
Acids in foods and drinks can soften tooth enamel, making teeth more sensitive and vulnerable to damage from brushing. Since you don't always know if a meal contains highly acidic foods, wait an hour before you pick up your toothbrush regardless of what you eat. Bonus: Waiting also gives your saliva a chance to wash away acids and for the enamel to reharden.

Expert tip: Rinse thoroughly with water or unsweetened tea to dilute acid while you wait the hour to brush (or if you're not able to brush). Both green and black tea kill germs that cause tooth decay and bad breath, and they're natural sources of protective fluoride.

5. Brew tea for up to 5 minutes 
The longer the steep time, the greater the quantity of health-boosting flavonoids, explains Jeffrey Blumberg, PhD, professor of nutrition at Tufts University. Drink tea with a squeeze of lemon juice and you'll increase antioxidant levels by up to 80%.

Expert tip: If you like tea with milk, go easy: Milk may reduce the absorption of tea's beneficial components, says Blumberg. This may explain why the consumption of black tea, which is associated with the reduction of heart disease, provides greater benefits to folks in the Netherlands and the United States - but not in Great Britain, where adding milk to tea is more common. "

OK I don't agree with number 5. I am fine with steeping some teas for five minutes but others will just over cook the tea and make it taste yucky, most Oolongs, Greens, and White teas should be steeped between 1 -3 minutes. Heck many of my black teas recommend a 3 minute steep time. The only teas that I have that recommend five minutes are my herbals, and they are not technically a tea.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I agree with you about #5.  What's the point of having the extra flavinoids if the tea tastes so bitter and burnt that you don't want to drink it?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am finishing a second pot of Rooibos Plum Cinnamon for breakfast. Good stuff.


----------



## Neo

ProfCrash said:


> I am finishing a second pot of Rooibos Plum Cinnamon for breakfast. Good stuff.


Sounds yummy - where do you get it from?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

TG.


----------



## cmg.sweet

That does sound yummy.  I had some moroccan mint this morning but got distracted with a student and oversteeped it, so down the drain it went 

The pink peppermint rooibush that I brewed afterwards made up for it though.


----------



## Neo

ProfCrash said:


> TG.


Sorry to be a pain, but I can't find it for some reason . Would you mind posting a link to it directly? Thank you


----------



## cmg.sweet

It wouldn't be a seasonal would it? Sounds like a yummy tea for Christmas gatherings.

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


_(how to make Teavana links)_


----------



## MamaProfCrash

huh it is not on the web page any more. That means that it is curretnly not available or is no longer being sold. You could email them and ask about it. I am finishing off a 250 gram bag that I bought 6 months ago.


----------



## Neo

ProfCrash said:


> huh it is not on the web page any more. That means that it is curretnly not available or is no longer being sold. You could email them and ask about it. I am finishing off a 250 gram bag that I bought 6 months ago.


 

THank you though! Maybe that will finally prompt me to go to their shop  - but I'm soooo scared to go there, lol!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

You are trying to make me jealous by mentioning the ability to go to the store, aren't you?

It's working. 

hmmmm Maybe I should plan a trip to NJ to visit my brother and his family and suggest a trip into NY....


----------



## Neo

ProfCrash said:


> You are trying to make me jealous by mentioning the ability to go to the store, aren't you?
> 
> It's working.
> 
> hmmmm Maybe I should plan a trip to NJ to visit my brother and his family and suggest a trip into NY....


Ooooh yes!!!!!! And maybe we could even meet and go together? I'd feel less scared


----------



## cmg.sweet

Ok, next trip to New York I'm hunting down this shop.  I checked the book I got with my order last week and it says it is a seasonal flavor, so maybe it'll be availalbe online soon once it gets a bit closer to the holidays.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

ahhhhh So order a lot of Plum Cinnamon when it is available. Gotcha.

I am starting my day with Rooibos Jungle Fire.

I guess I am strange. I start with the non-caffeinated teas. Caffeine makes me sleepy so I save that for later in the day when I am wide awak and hyper. I refuse to go back on ritalin, I'll use tea instead thank you very much.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I'm all for (safe and healthy) natural alternatives over medications whenever possible.  I think I need to go steep myself a cup while I wait for my Adagio order to arrive today.

Prof, what discipline do you teach?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I taught Political Science for 8 years.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Time for another question...what is everyone's favorite/go-to tea when fighting a cold or other illness?  I've got a cold that just won't stop and I can't even smell the lovely smells of any of my teas today


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Rooibos Lemon and Green Lemon


----------



## drenee

Neo said:


> Sorry to be a pain, but I can't find it for some reason . Would you mind posting a link to it directly? Thank you


http://www.teagschwendner.com/US/en/Homepage.TG


----------



## Neo

Thank you Deb, but I meant a link that would take me directly to that particular tea  . I am sadly VERY familiar with the TG website  

Just wanted to share that I got a coupon for $5 off with every TG order of $25 or more - valid until Monday. They also have a few new seasonal teas out (but not the cinnamon plum roibush).

Oh and the code is FALL


----------



## drenee

Sorry, I was reading through the thread kind of fast.  'Cause if I read slow I'll find more tea I "need".  
deb


----------



## Neo

drenee said:


> Sorry, I was reading through the thread kind of fast. 'Cause if I read slow I'll find more tea I "need".
> deb


Hahaha! No worries and really, thank you for taking the time anyway


----------



## cmg.sweet

Neo said:


> Thank you Deb, but I meant a link that would take me directly to that particular tea . I am sadly VERY familiar with the TG website
> 
> Just wanted to share that I got a coupon for $5 off with every TG order of $25 or more - valid until Monday. They also have a few new seasonal teas out (but not the cinnamon plum roibush).
> 
> Oh and the code is FALL


Stop it with these codes!!! My wallet is crying (but my teacup is very happy)!


----------



## Neo

cmg.sweet said:


> Stop it with these codes!!! My wallet is crying (but my teacup is very happy)!


I'm sorry!!!! (not really  ) But well, they keep sending me all those e-mail, so what can I do, really


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> I'm sorry!!!! (not really  ) But well, they keep sending me all those e-mail, so what can I do, really


Neo, your assignment, should you choose to accept it, is to go to the TG store in Manhattan and report back on your experience and whether they have that luscious sounding plum roisboos tea. I cannot believe you have resisted this long! You owe it to this thread to make the trip; take picutures, taste test lots of teas and report back pronto!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Seriously Neo. I would have been there on opening day.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Yeah Neo, go scope it out and report back so as to fuel our jealousy!  Seriously, I had to have walked buy it half a dozen times while I was in NYC in May but I don't think it was open yet.  Which is probably a good thing or I would have had to purchase another suitcase to bring everything home.


----------



## Andra

Yay Neo!  I think you SHOULD check out the TG store and report back 
(NYC is definitely NOT on my radar anytime soon...)


----------



## Neo

FINE!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll go!!!!! Any unexpected expense or going overboard is on you guys   (like we all don't already know how this is going to end  , lol)


----------



## cmg.sweet

But now when you go overboard you have someone you can blame


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Just wear a t-shirt that says "I was enabled at Kindle Boards". Heck, see if you can show them how much we discuss them on the website and see if you can't get a discount!


----------



## Neo

Hahaha, I love you guys!!!!! Will definitely blame it all on you and will even SHOW them this thread on my iPhone if needs be! Maybe we can all get KB discounts?


----------



## corkyb

Oh I can't wait to hear all about it. When are you going to go?

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


_(how to make Teavana links)_


----------



## Neo

corkyb said:


> Oh I can't wait to hear all about it. When are you going to go?


LOL, I was wondering the same thing - it's not exactly in my part of town, and today is just too ugly to go out... I was thinking of calling them tomorrow and find out how late they are open, so I can maybe go after work sometime this week


----------



## cmg.sweet

I'm starting my day with a peppermint rooibos today


----------



## cmg.sweet

So, I've undertaken the task of trying to read through this entire thread (I'm about 1/2 way through)....which means another tea order was needed!

So from Teavana I ordered:
Haute Chocolate
Cacao Mint 
My Morning Mate
Rooibos Chai 
Honeybush Vanilla
Azteca Fire
Pina Colada
Sweet Amore
Strawberry Paraiso


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL I think I am responsible for half of those and I barely shop at Teavana. (evil grin)


----------



## cmg.sweet

Yep, the first two were "influenced" by some of your posts!  I've been wanting something chocolately to hopefully keep me out of the candy bowl at work.


----------



## Andra

I've got a funny for y'all.  I normally drink Raspberry Riot Lemon Mate in the mornings but yesterday I decided on Sour Apple instead.  Well, when they are brewed, they are about the same color.  So I picked up my glass forgetting that it was Sour Apple and was shocked that it was not Raspberry!  Those are totally different tastes!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The Coca Mint is amazing so is the Haute Chocolate. Great sweet teas that do a nice job of filling a chocolate craving.

Andra: heheheheh


----------



## cmg.sweet

Andra: I would be bit surprised too!

I just checked my teavana account and there is a tracking number listed, but it also says that something is backordered.  I hope it is the tea listed by itself and not the other 7 that are listed together...I'd be sad if 7 of my teas are backordered


----------



## cmg.sweet

Ok, looks like pina colada is backordered and the rest will be here Tuesday.

I just had some rooibos caramel mixed with vanilla black and it tasted good on the first steeping and the resteeping.  I wasn't real crazy about either by theirselves (both from Adagio) but together they are ok, so maybe they'll get used together.

Oh snap!  I just realized I left some white blueberry steeping about 20 minutes ago!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   At least my kitchen will smell nice.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hehehehh

TG has a Roobush Carmel that I love.

I walked into the office and saw a co-worker of mine using my Teavana infuser. I was all excited, she nromally is a coffee drinker. She had made "something with carmel" so the Roobiush Carmel. The infuser looked a bit weird, I couldn't see the tea floating like it normally does. It turns out she had used the infuser for my tea basket inside the teavana infuser. heheheh I told her that she need not do that next time. She was worried that I would mock her tea making attempt but I was thrilled to see her drinking tea.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I LOVED the rooibush cream caramel sample I got from TG, so I thought I'd try adagio's rooibos caramel to get me to the free shipping mark.  It just isn't as good.

But, my second try at white blueberry iced tea today was a success!  It is yummy.


----------



## BTackitt

I just got an e-mail from Lupicia.com about all of their new Darjeeling First Flush teas that are now in stock. wanted to give a heads up here.. now I'm off to go see if I can't live without any.


----------



## Neo

I think the whole world is sending me a hint here (ok, it's not even a hint anymore, it's a really clear message at this point): just received my TG order last night, and hand written on my receipt was the following: "please check out our new Rockefeller center store!"...


----------



## cmg.sweet

The tea gods have spoken...you must make a pilgrimage!


----------



## Andra

Neo said:


> I think the whole world is sending me a hint here (ok, it's not even a hint anymore, it's a really clear message at this point): just received my TG order last night, and hand written on my receipt was the following: "please check out our new Rockefeller center store!"...


Hah! It's your destiny NEO


----------



## Addie

Absolutely! I want to hear all about how awesome it is!


----------



## Chad Winters

So I'm thinking of ordering one of these from Amazon, do you think it would work as well as the teavana versions?


----------



## cmg.sweet

I don't know, but that is beautiful (I've been drooling over the blue version)...


----------



## Atunah

I can't believe I never posted on this thread. I am a total tea freak. I had to give up coffee because of medical issues which was really hard. This german was raised on coffee. I always drank tea though, usually flavored leafs from a special store back in Germany. 

Now I am a full fledged Tea a holic. I have so much tea I had to buy a large DVD/CD case to put all my containers in.   

I buy from Adagio, have a lot of their blacks, some oolongs, some greens. Some from enjoyingtea, few others. Then I buy also direct from the countries where the tea is from. China, Japan India. I just got a shipment of some darjeelings straight from India and holy moly I never knew what Darjeeling was suppose to taste like. 

I also have some Sencha I get from japanese companies, some based in america, some not. 

I now prefer non flavored teas unless its rooibos. I have some belgium choco rooibos and some herbs of province that I drink in between my cups of tea. 

I also have some cute little mini pots and a tea table on my dining room table. In order to enjoy more different teas during the day, I learned to make them in 4-5  oz increments. I also use a scale to weigh all my teas. I write down how many grams for each tea and how long I steep them. That way I always get the same great cup. 

I am not sure if I should be reading to much in this thread, my Tea case is full. I mean really full


----------



## cmg.sweet

Do you like the teas and customer service from EnjoyingTea?  They have a tea set that I've been looking at...


----------



## Addie

Well, I arrived in Dallas yesterday and will be leaving tomorrow, and I just didn't want to leave without trying The Cultured Cup (they have a lot of Mariage Freres). So on my way out, I'm going to swing by and probably buy too much tea.  I'm really looking forward to trying their Imperial Earl Grey and their Wedding Imperial. And of course I'm going to ask them for their favourites.


----------



## Atunah

cmg.sweet said:


> Do you like the teas and customer service from EnjoyingTea? They have a tea set that I've been looking at...


I have liked all the teas I ordered so far. Good quality and really good prices. I got a lot of the containers from them too, they have some great ones for $2 with their logo, they have a inner seal and are great for storage. Takes a couple of days for them to ship, I guess to pack the teas 
I got some really good ali shan from them. Very nice for the money. 
I will order from them again, no doubt.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I'm starting this lovely Saturday with some TG Blood Orange (black tea).  

It looks like DH and I might be going back to NYC next May so I may get to check out the TG there...


----------



## cmg.sweet

Atunah said:


> I have liked all the teas I ordered so far. Good quality and really good prices. I got a lot of the containers from them too, they have some great ones for $2 with their logo, they have a inner seal and are great for storage. Takes a couple of days for them to ship, I guess to pack the teas
> I got some really good ali shan from them. Very nice for the money.
> I will order from them again, no doubt.


Uh-oh...I was hoping you wouldn't say that...I have the feeling this http://www.enjoyingtea.com/bltrcairteas1.html might end up at my home soon. Or maybe the blue dragonfly, or the blue bamboo, or...you get the idea


----------



## Atunah

That is really a nice set. I haven't ordered any teaware from them so I don't know about that. But those prices are sure a lot better than other sites for cast iron pots.

I think you should go ahead and get it, you want it right? You really really want it?  

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


_(how to make Teavana links)_


----------



## cmg.sweet

Starting with a silver needle jasmine white tea today (Rishi).  Yum!


----------



## Atunah

hmmm, white tea, haven't had that in a while. 

I am starting the say with some Golden Monkey from Adagio. I really like the tea from the fujian region, Golden spring is fantastic too. Still struggling to get used to the finer yunnans.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I've got to learn not to make white tea unless I'm going to sit there and watch the tea steep.  Almost forgot about it this time too!

I'm really looking forward to my teavana order arriving tomorrow...


----------



## Andra

I'm enjoying some Raspberry Soiree today.  I don't usually do greens at work because I tend to oversteep them... But today I set a timer and have perfectly brewed green tea!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Yeah, yeah, yeah timer schmimer    just kidding!

Maybe I should invest in one of those...


----------



## Atunah

I don't make any tea without a timer. I even weigh my tea leaves  

On my netbook I use the tea timer from Adagio, you can add your own teas and steep times on there. 

Otherwise its just a el cheapo magnetic digital kitchen timer. I detest over steeped tea.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I've got the adagio timer on my computer here at work, but I always forget to use it.  I use a plain kitchen timer at home.

Having some TG Blood Orange (black tea) today.  Yummy.  Should be having some Haute Chocolate from Teavana for dessert tonight after my order arrives.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am really enjoying Gyokuro Imperial pretty frequently these days. It seems to be in between a Sencha and a Bancha, maybe closer toa Bancha. It tastes yummy. It can be purchased at Teavana.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I'm having some My Morning Mate right now and really liking it.  I can see how some would replace coffee with this.


----------



## Chad Winters

i gave in and ordered the shogun cast iron set from Enjoyingtea.com, I'll post how it goes when I get it. I googled and online 15% off coupon "ZEN" which worked and made it irresistible. Free shipping too!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Sounds great Chad! It looked wonderful.

Drinking Rooibos with lemon this morning.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Yay Chad!  Please share once you get it.  The coupon code and free shipping would indeed make it irresistable!

After My Moring Mate I had Azteca Fire...it was amazing!!!! The first tea I haven't wanted to add sugar to!

Now I'm having some rooibos chai, enjoying the spicy kick


----------



## cmg.sweet

I'm continuing my teavana taste testing journey and just have sweet amore left to try.  So far azteca fire and haute chocolate have been my favorite, the mix of chocolate with a little spicy kick in both is very yummy.


----------



## Chad Winters

so do you guys with cast iron pots put sweetener in the pot or in each cup? Will it hurt the pot?

Ouch I didnt realize the cast iron cups would get so hot!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheheh I put it in the pot. Is yours lined with enamel or is it pure cast iron?


----------



## Chad Winters

Enamel, luckily


----------



## cmg.sweet

Wow Chad, you already got your tea set?  That was pretty fast.  Now I am jealous...but tea set will have to wait a week or two, I just made the mistake of reading the rice cooker thread!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

This site is filled with enablers. It is pretty bad in a good way.


----------



## Andra

I'm enjoying a hot cup of Lady Grey tea this morning.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I'm having some My Morning Mate this morning.  I'll probably follow it up with some Azteca Fire.


----------



## cmg.sweet

ProfCrash said:


> This site is filled with enablers. It is pretty bad in a good way.


I've noticed! I think the only things I've held out on were kindle skins and an oberon case (just cause I haven't decided which one I want yet).

The hubby wants me to get some of "that tea the chinese restaurant has" for him. I'd like to get a teaset also and then we could have tea in the teaset and some stir-fry and rice from the rice cooker.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

That would be something like a Bancha, Sencha, Genmaicha, or Gyokuro Imperial. Bancha and Gyokuro are available at Teavana. Sencha and Genmaicha are available from TG. Keep in mind that green teas should be steeped for about 1 minute at 175 degrees. 

I am working on my resteeped pot of Rooibos Carmel Cream right now.


----------



## Rita

Up until this year I've never been much of a tea drinker (except sweet iced tea) until I bought a Keurig. I have found a lot of teas that I like and have just ordered some samples of chamomile k-cups. I've never had chamomile before, but decided to try it because of all the great reviews about its being a sleep aid. 

After reading the earlier replies in the tea thread I saw a link for Teavana and wondered if anyone here has tried the Tranquil Dream Herbal. What tea do you recommend for relaxation and sleep??


----------



## Andra

Rita said:


> After reading the earlier replies in the tea thread I saw a link for Teavana and wondered if anyone here has tried the Tranquil Dream Herbal. What tea do you recommend for relaxation and sleep??


I have some of the Tranquil Dream and I like it. But my favorite for right before sleep is a tea bag from the Republic of Tea (Prof, don't shoot me!). It's called Get Some ZZZs and I just really like the combination of flavors. And because it's a tea bag, I can just heat the water in the Keurig and put the bag in and there's no fuss when I'm already winding down for the evening.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I haven't tried Tranquil Dream, but I've got some Cha Cha from Adagio that seems similar. I like it for relaxing before bed, it has camomille and some mint.

I've been enjoying some Rooibos Chai and Azteca Fire this morning.

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


_(how to make Teavana links)_


----------



## Rita

Andra...I've never heard of Republic of Tea and I like the fact that it's in a bag. If I have to measure something I'd probably never do it and it would sit there and go stale. The Keurig has ruined me on measuring!  

CMG...Since I'm new to the tea world I haven't heard of Adagio either. I have seen several comments of people really liking the Rooibos. What sort of flavor is that?

BTW...My chamomile tea was delivered just now and I can't wait to try some tonight!! If it works like everyone claims it does then I am one happy chick!!!


----------



## Cochise

Just got home from work, sat down with a cup of tea and wow, there's a Tea thread. Finding a Tea thread and not yet having coming across gratuitous use of the word "Dude" (or TXTSPEAK) makes me think I have found a forum for people with brains and taste.

Anyways, I'm a Yorkshireman Born and bred, this stuff runs through my veins.....










I'm certainly no connoisseur, but I can count on the fingers of one hand the number of occasions in the last decade when I have gone for more than a day without a cup of tea.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Rita said:


> Andra...I've never heard of Republic of Tea and I like the fact that it's in a bag. If I have to measure something I'd probably never do it and it would sit there and go stale. The Keurig has ruined me on measuring!
> 
> CMG...Since I'm new to the tea world I haven't heard of Adagio either. I have seen several comments of people really liking the Rooibos. What sort of flavor is that?
> 
> BTW...My chamomile tea was delivered just now and I can't wait to try some tonight!! If it works like everyone claims it does then I am one happy chick!!!


Rooibos is also known as Red Tea. It is made from the root of the rooibos bush which is found in South Africa. Technically, it is not a tea since it does not have any tea in it. It is a herbal beverage. Rooibos is believed to have 100 times the antioxidants of green tea, which has ten times the antioxidants of black tea. I don't like straight Rooibos but I do like it infused with other flavors, like caramel, lemon, vanilla, ginger and the like. It is my normal morning tea.

I get that people think that measuring is a pain in the wazoo but do yourself a favor and try a cup of loose leaf tea made properly, water temperature and steeping time matter, and compare that to a bagged tea. I think you will find the difference quite remarkable. One of the problems with using water from a coffee pot is that it is not going to be the right temperature for many teas, like greens, whites, and oolongs. Steeping a tea at the wrong temperature is going to affect the flavor and nutritional benefit of the tea.

Take spinach. If spinach is slightly sauteed it tastes yummy. Sautee it for too long and it tastes bitter and awful. Over cook your tea by using too high a temperature and you wil have bitter tasting tea.

I understand the convience factor of bags but they just don't taste as good as loose leaf. I am not a huge fan of herbal teas, except rooibos, so I can't say that I have tested many of those. I have had loose leaf chamomille and it is soooooo much better then bagged. The flavor is amazing when you use the whole flower as opposed to the ground up petals.


----------



## Andra

ProfCrash said:


> I understand the convience factor of bags but they just don't taste as good as loose leaf. I am not a huge fan of herbal teas, except rooibos, so I can't say that I have tested many of those. I have had loose leaf chamomille and it is soooooo much better then bagged. The flavor is amazing when you use the whole flower as opposed to the ground up petals.


I will agree that the only straight chamomille that I like is the loose leaf. But the ROT Get Some ZZZs is not available loose and I really like the flavor. Here is what the website says are the ingredients: Organic Rooibos (leaf), Orange (peel), Spearmint (leaf), Chamomile (flower), Passionflower (herb), Stevia (leaf), Valerian Root Extract.

It's kinda weird that I like it since I usually don't like things with stevia in them...


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Hi,

I don't know if this particular tea has been mentioned on this thread yet, but I'd just like to recommend Tulsi, Peppermint tea, by Organic India.  It's probably the best tea I've ever had, although I'll admit I'm not a tea connoisseur.  I found it at Wegmans but it also has it's own website at OrganicIndia.com

Dawn


----------



## Rita

Cochise said:


> Just got home from work, sat down with a cup of tea and wow, there's a Tea thread. Finding a Tea thread and not yet having coming across gratuitous use of the word "Dude" (or TXTSPEAK) makes me think I have found a forum for people with brains and taste.
> 
> Anyways, I'm a Yorkshireman Born and bred, this stuff runs through my veins.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm certainly no connoisseur, but I can count on the fingers of one hand the number of occasions in the last decade when I have gone for more than a day without a cup of tea.


Welcome Yorkshireman! I've just discovered the Tea Thread also and am learning so much. I'm finding all kinds of different teas that I want to try.

I agree about the text speak. It has killed the English language as I knew it. My youngest son loves to text and I do some, but would much rather say what I have to say and get it over with instead of having to wait and wait for a reply. Unfortunately I do find myself saying the word "Dude" on occasion.


----------



## Rita

ProfCrash...I will have to take your advice and try loose leaf tea. Where do you buy your loose leaf tea?


----------



## Cochise

Rita said:


> Welcome Yorkshireman! I've just discovered the Tea Thread also and am learning so much. I'm finding all kinds of different teas that I want to try.
> 
> I agree about the text speak. It has killed the English language as I knew it. My youngest son loves to text and I do some, but would much rather say what I have to say and get it over with instead of having to wait and wait for a reply. Unfortunately I do find myself saying the word "Dude" on occasion.


I only use the word Dude when discussing The Big Lebowski (white Russian anyone?)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Teavana and Tea Gschwendner are two of the favorite places to shop online here. I know some folks like Luipica (I think) is anothe rpopular one. Teavana has stores across the US.


----------



## Addie

Rita said:


> ProfCrash...I will have to take your advice and try loose leaf tea. Where do you buy your loose leaf tea?


I feel obliged to point out that another favourite is Mariage Freres.  Their black tea Marco Polo is divine. I get it at Williams-Sonoma, but there are other places as well.


----------



## BTackitt

Lupicia handles alot of Japanese teas, which is probably why I like them so much after living there for 3 years. I also like their New Year's Day Special they ran last year, and am counting on them to run again this coming year.. Giving presents at New Year's is considered good luck for companies in Japan. I still have some (not much) left from my splurging there last New Years.

Lupicia does have 4 different sites, 
one in Japanese, http://www.lupicia.com/index.html
one for the USA, http://www.lupiciausa.com/
one for Australia, http://www.lupicia.com.au/
and one for Taiwan, http://lupicia.com.tw/online_shop/

I have also learned alot about teas from their monthly newsletters, which can all be viewed online at:
http://www.lupiciausa.com/v/static/monthly-magazine/backnumber/


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The tea bags for New Years was pretty cool. I liked the teas that I got in the bags and use the smaller tins and bags when I travel.


----------



## BTackitt

Yeah, When I reorder teabags for use at school I use the tiny tins for carrying them. I love the fact that they use whole leaf teas in their teabags and those little pyramids really let the teas expand.


----------



## Addie

Well, I hope you all are proud of yourselves.

I just tried a cup of my previously favourite, first-loved bagged black tea called Lifeboat, and it now tastes horrible to me. I got hot water from my Keurig, stuck the bag in for a couple of minutes like I used to, added honey and couldn't stand to drink it. So I had to break down and make TG's Earl Grey 69 in my Zarafina. Look what you all have done. I still have four boxes of Lifeboat left! I'm going to have to give it to a friend of mine who still loves that tea. *sigh* Maybe I can try brewing the bags in my Zarafina. You all should be ashamed.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I had to do another teavana order today...I've only got a cup or two of azteca fire left.


----------



## Andra

cmg.sweet said:


> I had to do another teavana order today...I've only got a cup or two of azteca fire left.


Don't forget to use the affiliate link at the top of the boards so KB gets a little something from your order.
And you get a discount at 1lb, 2lb, and 5lb of tea - and it doesn't have to be all of one kind - you can mix and match to get to the numbers. I have some friends at work who drink tea and we usually order at the same time so we can get to 5lb and the 20% discount.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

AddieLove said:


> Well, I hope you all are proud of yourselves.
> 
> I just tried a cup of my previously favourite, first-loved bagged black tea called Lifeboat, and it now tastes horrible to me. I got hot water from my Keurig, stuck the bag in for a couple of minutes like I used to, added honey and couldn't stand to drink it. So I had to break down and make TG's Earl Grey 69 in my Zarafina. Look what you all have done. I still have four boxes of Lifeboat left! I'm going to have to give it to a friend of mine who still loves that tea. *sigh* Maybe I can try brewing the bags in my Zarafina. You all should be ashamed.


It will still not taste as good. I fail to feel ashamed.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Working on some My Morning Mate today, trying to get myself to quit being lazy and get to work on homework.  What in the world made me think I should go back to school again


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Increased pay, job promotions, hope of a better standard of living, love of learning even though homework sucks, it is good to stay mentally active....


----------



## cmg.sweet

ProfCrash said:


> Increased pay, job promotions, hope of a better standard of living, love of learning even though homework sucks, it is good to stay mentally active....


Only the last two apply to me I'm afraid. The college where I teach doesn't require/reward anything above a masters. But after this degree I'm moving on to fun classes only, like Spanish and digital photography.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

See that is why you do it. (grins)


----------



## BTackitt

Oh it's a nice cool morning here! Great time for a nice warm cup... now to go wander through my stash and pick a flavor. So many choices... so little time..


----------



## Andra

It's cooling off enough here that I am going back to hot tea in the mornings.  It's fun to rediscover those teas that I haven't had since summer started.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I went to Teavana last night to buy a gift for my friend who watches our house when we are on vacation. I wanted to get her a cast iron tea pot but she wouldn't let me. Instead she picked out a tea steeper for her office and two tea blends. I ended up with a new steeper, easier to clean, my normal blends, and a 2 ounce bag of White Earl Grey. I am really enjoying the White Earl Grey right now. It is lighter in flavor then the black earl grey but still has the Earl Grey taste to it.


----------



## BTackitt

Recieved my monthly Lupicia Newsletter, and it came with another recipe (although this one is easy..)


> Tea Latte Recipe
> THÉ AU LAIT, COOKIE, and MARRON CHOCOLAT are among our staff's favorite choices when adding milk to tea.
> 
> You will need : Tea, low fat milk, sugar or sweetener and a milk frother (optional) Makes 2 servings
> 
> 1.Steep 2 tsp or 2 tea bags of tea in 1 cup of boiling water for the longest recommended brewing time.
> 2.In a microwave safe container like the Qto Milk Frother glass pitcher, add milk to the milk line (about ½ cup) and microwave on high for 30 to 40 seconds. 2% milk fat or less works well with tea.
> 3.Use an electric milk frother and whip the hot milk into a foam about 30 seconds, not all the milk will turn to foam. (optional)
> 4.Pour ½ cup of tea in 2 mugs and top with equal portions of the hot milk and foam.
> 5.Add sugar or sweetener to taste.


Now, I bought Cookie this summer and really enjoy it, but I never thought about adding milk.

The newsletter can be found @:http://www.lupiciausa.com/v/static/monthly-magazine/#special

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


_(how to make Teavana links)_


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

The Beweleys Irish morning tea DD brought me back from Dublin is all gone!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

HAve you looked online to see if it is available?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Not yet.  I have a few other kinds to get through before I order more!    But it was good!


----------



## LilBigBug

OK, here's a question for tea lovers.  What's a good tea to drink when you're upset?  I know chamomile is one of the answers, but I'm not a huge fan of it, or fruit flavored teas.


----------



## BTackitt

I grew up in a home that felt peppermint tea "cures what ails ya." My kids think this too, even though I have like 150 or more  teas in the house, if I ever run out of peppermint, my life is in danger.


----------



## cargalmn

Cochise said:


> Just got home from work, sat down with a cup of tea and wow, there's a Tea thread. Finding a Tea thread and not yet having coming across gratuitous use of the word "Dude" (or TXTSPEAK) makes me think I have found a forum for people with brains and taste.
> 
> Anyways, I'm a Yorkshireman Born and bred, this stuff runs through my veins.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm certainly no connoisseur, but I can count on the fingers of one hand the number of occasions in the last decade when I have gone for more than a day without a cup of tea.


I **love** that tea!!! We usually have some of that on hand (that and our old standby, Tetley). btw, my father-in-law is from Hull - where do you hail from? Do you also like your toast cold and your ice cream warm? LOL


----------



## BTackitt

I have judicously saved (and savored) some of my x-mas seasonal teas, allowing myself a little each week, but, today, I finished off my White Christmas, and By next week I will be out of Carol, and Lupicia doesn't have them in stock again yet. *sniff*


----------



## MamaProfCrash

BTackitt said:


> I have judicously saved (and savored) some of my x-mas seasonal teas, allowing myself a little each week, but, today, I finished off my White Christmas, and By next week I will be out of Carol, and Lupicia doesn't have them in stock again yet. *sniff*


They should be back soon. Think good thoughts and buy more for storage this year.


----------



## patinagle

LilBigBug said:


> OK, here's a question for tea lovers. What's a good tea to drink when you're upset? I know chamomile is one of the answers, but I'm not a huge fan of it, or fruit flavored teas.


I don't like chamomile, either.

I like green tea with a little honey, or ginger tea, when I'm upset.


----------



## Addie

Went to Teavana today and bought Earl Grey Creme, German Rock Sugar and Peppermint tea. I've never had Peppermint tea before, but after discussion here in the thread, it sounded wonderful to me. Plus, mom has been having issues with acid reflux, and I read this is supposed to help. Right now I'm drinking Earl Grey Creme and really enjoying it. Tomorrow, I'll have the Peppermint tea!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Peppermint teas are great when sick, at least I enjoy them. 

People think it is hilarious that I have five Earl Greys. A regular Earl Grey, Earl Grey 69, Earl Grey Imperior, Earl Grey Creame, and White Earl Grey.


----------



## Addie

ProfCrash said:


> Peppermint teas are great when sick, at least I enjoy them.
> 
> People think it is hilarious that I have five Earl Greys. A regular Earl Grey, Earl Grey 69, Earl Grey Imperior, Earl Grey Creame, and White Earl Grey.


Those people just don't understand the Earl Grey love. I have Earl Grey (Teavana), Earl Grey Creme (Teavana), White Earl Grey (Teavana), Earl Grey 69 (TG) and Earl Grey Silver Tips (Mariage Freres). I still want Mariage Freres' Earl Grey Imperial. They don't sell it at the Williams-Sonoma I go to, so I'll probably have to order it online.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hmmmm I wonder if TG'd Imperior is the same as MFs Imperial.


----------



## Addie

Hmm. I'm not sure. Might be worth getting both just to see.  I do have a question about TG's two versions. I'm a bergamot lover, so which would you say has more bergamot: TG's Earl Grey Imperior or Earl Grey 69.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hmmm I have never tasted them back to back. I'll have to try that.


----------



## Cochise

cargalmn said:


> I **love** that tea!!! We usually have some of that on hand (that and our old standby, Tetley). btw, my father-in-law is from Hull - where do you hail from? Do you also like your toast cold and your ice cream warm? LOL


I'm originally from Sheffield, South Yorkshire, which is England's fourth largest city (I think) but most people outside of England do not know it exists. Most people who visit England seem to think That London IS England (so very wrong).

I do like my toast cold, my ice cream warm and my beer at just under room temperature. I also like bacon that does not shatter if you drop it 

Reading through this thread I sort of feel like Bob Hoskins in "Mona Lisa" (one of my favourite movies). At one point his character (George) is sat in the lobby of an up market hotel waiting for Simone (played by cathy Tyson) and he asks a waiter for a cup of tea. The waiter asks him if he would like "Earl Grey or lapsang souchong?" Hoskins looks at him slightly puzzled and replies "No.... Tea".


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheheheh

Welcome to the wonderful world of tea. There are soooo many yummy varieties out there. It is fun to be able to explore a new world of experiences.


----------



## BTackitt

Having some Teavana "Roiboos Lemon twist" and gotta say, it's not one of my favorites. kinda makes me think of varnish w/lemon pledge. probably not going to finish this cup, and I know I won't make it again.


----------



## john_a_karr

I have a Salton tea maker that I use every four or five days to keep my tea pitcher going. I kid with the family that tea is *The Elixir of Life*. Now and then I get fancy with black chai but for the most part I like Red Rose.


----------



## BTackitt

I am so very glad cooler weather is about to arrive, I really have a problem drinking/eating hot things on hot days. but it's supposed to be down in the low 40's tonight, and 30's tomorrow night, which means the mornings will be wonderfully chilly, and great for hot tea time!

If my Zarafina ever breaks I may cry though.

Oh and a new tea recipe:

Green Tea Spiced Shortbread
Ingredients 
•	1 stick (1/2 cup) Unsalted premium butter, softened
•	1/4 cup Superfine granulated sugar
•	1/2 tsp. Premium vanilla
•	1/8 tsp. Salt
•	¼ tsp. Ground cardamom
•	½ tsp. Orange zest
•	1 tbsp. Matcha green tea
•	1 cup Cake or All-Purpose flour.
Preparation
Preheat oven to 375°F.
Blend together butter, sugar, vanilla, cardamom, orange zest, Matcha and salt in a bowl with a fork until combined well. Sift flour into butter mixture and blend with fork until mixture forms a soft dough.
If using cookie cutters, lightly flour a clean surface and flatten your dough onto surface with a lightly-floured rolling pin. Then cut shapes into the dough, by pushing the cookie cutters into the dough. Roll scraps back onto surface so new shapes can be cut, until the remainder of dough is used.
Transfer dough to an un-greased large baking sheet.
Bake shortbread in middle of oven until edges are golden, about 15 minutes. 
Cool shortbread on baking sheet on a rack 10 minutes. 
Transfer slices with a spatula to rack to cool completely.
Serves
Makes 8 cookies.
History
Around the early 9th century, a Japanese Buddhist monk, Saicho, is credited with introducing tea to Japan. During this period, Chinese culture significantly influenced and impacted art, politics and religion in the Far East. Consequently, while studying in China, Saicho became exposed to tea and brought back seeds to start growing at his monastery.
Other monks over time followed suit, and soon small tea plantations sprouted up at secluded monasteries. However, due to the isolation, tea's popularity did not blossom until the thirteenth century. At this time in history, people only drank tea in powdered form prepared by grounding tea leaves into a green powder and whipping in water with a whisk. Inspired by Buddhist spiritual philosophy, this marks the origin of the Japanese Tea Ceremony or "Chanoyu."


----------



## MamaProfCrash

OK those sound yummy


----------



## BTackitt

Yeah, I may have to make them, but I'm hoping the # made is off. it makes 8 cookies? come on.. that's insane.


----------



## Terrence OBrien

Whoa, one hundred and twenty-nine pages on tea? Great! OK. Here's what I do. Every morning forever, I have had a smoothie for berakfast. Two apples, two oranges, two bananas, seven dates, half cup grapes, and two raw eggs. Then I add a teaspoon of Pu-ehr black tea leaves. No steeping, no brewing, no heat or water. I just throw the leaves into the smoothie and blast it all in the blender. Breakfast of champions...


----------



## Andra

Teavana has the new fall teas posted!
I want to try the Blackberry Mojito Green Tea.


----------



## BTackitt

YIPEE a lovely brisk morning! great for a hot cup of tea.
I'm having Lupicia's *Neptune* atm, and totally loving it. Good and strong with a hint of sweetness.

http://www.lupiciausa.com/product_p/12405502.htm
Black tea with honey-preserved fruits and marigold petals.

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


_(how to make Teavana links)_


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

Okay tea gurus, I need some suggestions.  I am currently drinking a blend from Teavana, Samurai Chai Mate/White Avurvedic Chai, I have a rooibos tea and I also like teas like cinnamon stick or Bengal spice (I tried Hot Cinnamon Spice from Harney & Sons but it tasted like melted Hot Tamales candy)

I am looking for a sweet tea but not over powering sweet or really overpowering flavor.  I am not overly fond of the rooibos but have found it growing on me over time.  Got any suggestions?  I have a Teavana near me, I can order online and I have a resident expert in teas that is not too far from me that would know local tea hot spots :::::looks over at resident expert, you know who you are!:::::


----------



## luvmy4brats

RavenclawPrefect said:


> Okay tea gurus, I need some suggestions. I am currently drinking a blend from Teavana, Samurai Chai Mate/White Avurvedic Chai, I have a rooibos tea and I also like teas like cinnamon stick or Bengal spice (I tried Hot Cinnamon Spice from Harney & Sons but it tasted like melted Hot Tamales candy)
> 
> I am looking for a sweet tea but not over powering sweet or really overpowering flavor. I am not overly fond of the rooibos but have found it growing on me over time. Got any suggestions? I have a Teavana near me, I can order online and I have a resident expert in teas that is not too far from me that would know local tea hot spots :::::*looks over at resident expert, you know who you are!*:::::


LOL! I know who you're talking about too....


----------



## MamaProfCrash

(Whistles while looking around innocently)

Let me know if you want to meet at the Teavana at Fair Oaks Mall Sunday. 

I really like Teavana's Sweet Revolution Oolong. It is sweet but not too sweet.


----------



## kdawna

I couldn't resist any longer and I have finally ordered some teas from Teavana and expect them early this week.  After placing my order I also found a place online called 
teaguys.com. Has anyone ordered from them? Their teas sound pretty tasty! I was trying to figure out what TG was and found this place....
Brenda B.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

ProfCrash said:


> (Whistles while looking around innocently)
> 
> Let me know if you want to meet at the Teavana at Fair Oaks Mall Sunday.
> 
> I really like Teavana's Sweet Revolution Oolong. It is sweet but not too sweet.


I could probably get over that way but not until after 2 tomorrow...would that work?


----------



## Andra

We went by the Teavana in Houston at the Galleria this morning and I got the Blackberry Mojito.  I'm enjoying my first glass.  I like it hot and I'm going to ice the next one.


----------



## bookfiend

Ive been drinking Teavana's Rooibos Chai all weekend ive been sick, its not too strong, and not too sweet


----------



## kdawna

I hope you feel better soon! I can't wait for my Chai tea,among others, to arrive. What is the "proper" temperature for water to brew loose tea in ? I heat my water in the microwave.... for 2 1/2 minutes.


----------



## Andra

kdawna said:


> What is the "proper" temperature for water to brew loose tea in ? I heat my water in the microwave.... for 2 1/2 minutes.


I'm sure that Prof or someone will chime in about the importance of heating the water to the proper temperature for each particular tea. My teas from Teavana all have instructions on them that include the correct water temperature. The greens are typically around 175 degrees and my herbals use boiling or really close.


----------



## corkyb

Wish I could find another Zarafina as a spare.  At a reasonable cost, that is.  I think we all lucked out with the timing of those things.  Or we bought so many they jacked the price way back up again.  I paid less than $50 for mine and now they are around $199 again I think
Paula


----------



## corkyb

Oh they are down to $76 on Amazon.  Not too bad, considering they were back up close to $200.  I might have to pick one up at that price.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

RavenclawPrefect said:


> I could probably get over that way but not until after 2 tomorrow...would that work?


Whoops. Didn't look here again until now. Sorry. Your hubby should have my cell phone number, call me. Saturday and Sundays are fine for me. Softball is over.



> I'm sure that Prof or someone will chime in about the importance of heating the water to the proper temperature for each particular tea. My teas from Teavana all have instructions on them that include the correct water temperature. The greens are typically around 175 degrees and my herbals use boiling or really close.


Follow the directions on the bags from Teavana.

Herbals boiling water 5 minutes
Black boiling water 3 minutes
Oolong Teavana has 195 water 3 minutes. Tea Gschwendner has boiling water 3 minutes. I tend to go with TG
Greens 195 or 175 normally 1 minute
White 175 2 minutes
Blended Tea, the temperature of the most sensitive tea.

Greens really depend on the region. Sencha and Sencha based greens are listed at 195 while Bancha and Bancha based teas are listed at 175.


----------



## Neo

Just checking in, and glad to see that everyone is enjoying their teas  

I've been drinking a lot of Mariage Freres Wedding Imperial (it's growing on me fast, that one, and becoming a solid favorite), and Mariage Freres Pleine Lune (newly discovered, just lovely!) lately. TG Bossa Nova and Zhi Plum Oolong are also still daily treats.

Have a great week


----------



## Addie

Neo said:


> Just checking in, and glad to see that everyone is enjoying their teas
> 
> I've been drinking a lot of Mariage Freres Wedding Imperial (it's growing on me fast, that one, and becoming a solid favorite), and Mariage Freres Pleine Lune (newly discovered, just lovely!) lately. TG Bossa Nova and Zhi Plum Oolong are also still daily treats.
> 
> Have a great week


Oh, tea thread. How I've neglected you. I'm sorry. 

Neo, how would you describe the Wedding Imperial? It's one of the many Mariage Freres teas I'm interested in. Also, I'd love to hear more about the Pleine Lune.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Hello fellow tea lovers. As I sit here sipping a cup of Rooibos Ginger I am reminded of how wonderful it is to VOTE. If you are an American citizen, please remember to vote today. It is the most important right that we are granted in this country and a true shame that so many people choose not to exercise it.


----------



## kdawna

I have some questions for you all. For you who have the perfect tea maker(16 oz) do you heat the water up in the microwave? I was looking on line for the Zarafina's and it seems like alot of places do not sell them  anymore. I am wondering if they are coming out with a new one or they just won't be made anymore? Anyone know?
  I made my first Teavana tea. I made Cacao Mint Black. Wow the taste is just so smooth! My stomach has been upset for over 24 hrs and this really helped. The peppermint in it is not overpowering, just very soothing. It kind of reminds me of the Schwan's mint chip ice cream.  Of course I added the Geman Rock Sugar and milk. 
  Do the tins keep the tea fresh? The lids don't seem too snug.
    Brenda B.


----------



## BTackitt

Amazon has Zarafinas.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Isn't that Cocoa Mint awesome? I love it.

I have a hot water tap at home that spews out steaming hot water. I use that for most of my teas. Before that I would heat water up on the stove. I am not a huge fan of the microwave for some reason. I use them at work for heating up my lunch but I am more likely to heat soup and stuff up on the stove at home.

I am weird that way.

The Zarafina is nice. I prefer having my hot water dispenser to the Zarafina. I have 4 liters of water ready to go at the press of a button. I can change the temperature setting as needed. It does take a while for the temperature to drop or reheat (30 minutes normally) but it is worth it to me. And I tend to drink my Rooibos in the morning (208 degrees), then a black or Oolong with lunch (208 degrees), then a green or white in the afternoon (195 or 175 degrees). By the time I have to drop the temperature for my afternoon teas I am at 2 or less liters so the time needed to cool the water has diminished.


----------



## kdawna

I am full of questions..... what type of thermometer could be used to check the water temp? 
The teavanna tea spoon..... if anyone has this, looks bigger than a regular teaspoon... kind of more like 2 teaspoons?  If so, I used way too much tea. That could get really expensive!   I don't think I will buy a Zo hot water dispenser.... I just bought a rice maker and probably shouldn't have... I did order a Zarafina from Amazon while I can get one.
What decaf teas do you all reccomend? My husband prefers no caffeine and I want him to "experience" real tea!
I am trying to decide what tea I want this morning.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Any thermometer will work for tea. Teavana has one that they sell but you could buy a regular thermometer at the grocery store and it will work just fine.

All tea can be made decaf. All you need to do is steep a tea for 30 seconds, pour out the tea, and then resteep. SOmething like 95% of the caffeine is removed in the first 30 seconds.

The free teaspoon you get with every order through TG is 1 tea spoon. I would not buy a special measuring spoon.

Enjoy!! Tea is a ton of fun. It tastes good and there are plenty of teas to experiment with.


----------



## Neo

AddieLove said:


> Neo, how would you describe the Wedding Imperial? It's one of the many Mariage Freres teas I'm interested in. Also, I'd love to hear more about the Pleine Lune.


Hi AddieLove ! Hmm, that's a tough one! OK, I like the Wedding Imperial with my meals, and when I'm feeling like less sweet - which doesn't mean that it's bitter either! It does have a lovely taste, but you definitely taste the slight bitterness of the chocolate more than the sweetness of the caramel. And it's very obviously a black tea. Does this make sense? It's kind of like the "adult" version of Marco Polo, in a way (that was my first thought when I first tried it). At first I didn't quite know how much I really liked it, but it's definitely grown on me and it's now one of my favorites 

Pleine lune has bits of almonds in it, but also quite a bit of flowers (and no, surprisingly, those different tastes don't clash ), and is somehow lighter in taste. It's simply lovely, and quite refreshing.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Addie

Neo said:


> Hi AddieLove ! Hmm, that's a tough one! OK, I like the Wedding Imperial with my meals, and when I'm feeling like less sweet - which doesn't mean that it's bitter either! It does have a lovely taste, but you definitely taste the slight bitterness of the chocolate more than the sweetness of the caramel. And it's very obviously a black tea. Does this make sense? It's kind of like the "adult" version of Marco Polo, in a way (that was my first thought when I first tried it). At first I didn't quite know how much I really liked it, but it's definitely grown on me and it's now one of my favorites
> 
> Pleine lune has bits of almonds in it, but also quite a bit of flowers (and no, surprisingly, those different tastes don't clash ), and is somehow lighter in taste. It's simply lovely, and quite refreshing.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Yes, it's helped me want to try them both now.  Thanks!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

AddieLove said:


> Yes, it's helped me want to try them both now.  Thanks!


What are friends for?


----------



## Luke King

Wow! A tea thread. I don't suppose anyone really expects me to read 130 pages of tea-related information, so I'll just jump right in.

I drank my first mug of tea when I was four or five. My mother used to give it to me in a plastic mug that had a lid with a sucking spout on it. Within a month or so, I was hooked.

I haven't looked back. A present I average five cups a day.

I drink bushells (a famous brand here in Australia) - and yes, I make it in a pot.

I really don't understand the whole tea bag thing. I mean, how much effort is it? When you look at all the fuss and nonsense people put into a cup of coffee, you really have to wonder why the teabag?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Luke King said:


> Wow! A tea thread. I don't suppose anyone really expects me to read 130 pages of tea-related information, so I'll just jump right in.
> 
> I drank my first mug of tea when I was four or five. My mother used to give it to me in a plastic mug that had a lid with a sucking spout on it. Within a month or so, I was hooked.
> 
> I haven't looked back. A present I average five cups a day.
> 
> I drink bushells (a famous brand here in Australia) - and yes, I make it in a pot.
> 
> I really don't understand the whole tea bag thing. I mean, how much effort is it? When you look at all the fuss and nonsense people put into a cup of coffee, you really have to wonder why the teabag?


I think I love you....

You don't have to read the entire thread but there are some fun stories, recipies, and tea suggestions listed there. 10 -1 most of those will be repeated sometime soon.

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


_(how to make Teavana links)_


----------



## kdawna

Are there any good books on tea you all recommend? I think I am going to order  some more samples for my afternoon tea! About the tea bag.....that's what we were brought up on.... I am working on learning about and enjoying loose tea. I still like my bagged Bigelow Vanilla Chai tea. I had some Teavana Earl Gray Cream yesterday afternoon and noticed how red my face and nose got after drinking it. It must be the bergamot...I didn't have a headache or wasn't jittery from caffeine.
  Brenda B.


----------



## BTackitt

we were out of peppermint tea today, and both DD & I are home not feeling good. (she gets ill less than once a year.) so I went to the grocery to grab some, and also came home with a box of Lipton loose leaf tea.*shrug* I wanna try it and see how it is.. But I had 2 cups of chai first.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Let us know. Here is hoping that it is good.



> Are there any good books on tea you all recommend? I think I am going to order some more samples for my afternoon tea! About the tea bag.....that's what we were brought up on.... I am working on learning about and enjoying loose tea. I still like my bagged Bigelow Vanilla Chai tea. I had some Teavana Earl Gray Cream yesterday afternoon and noticed how red my face and nose got after drinking it. It must be the bergamot...I didn't have a headache or wasn't jittery from caffeine.
> Brenda B.


If you like vanilla, Tea Gschwendner sells an Oolong with Vanilla called Bossa Nova. It is one of my all time favorites.

http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/5436/Bossa-Nova/


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> If you like vanilla, Tea Gschwendner sells an Oolong with Vanilla called Bossa Nova. It is one of my all time favorites.
> 
> http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/5436/Bossa-Nova/


Crash, I "heard" you talking about Bossa Nova and decided to drop by the tea thread. It's been a while since my Bossa Nova tin had any tea in it... maybe it's time to fill 'er up!


----------



## drenee

Made a trip to Teavana last weekend.  I picked up a couple of new teas.  I'm at work currently and do not remember the names of them.  I'll try to remember to post them later.  
Definitely hot tea weather.
deb


----------



## john_a_karr

My wife is taking my little niece to an actual Tea Room in Wake Forest today: http://oldeenglishtearoom.com/

My daughter is a little old for the dress-up, but would have gone were it not for her dance recitals.


----------



## kdawna

The Bossa Nova tea from TG sounds good to me however... I just ordered some samples from Adagio, so that will have to wait.
My Zarafina came and I love it.
Can those Zarafina tea cups be put in the microwave to reheat the tea? Also I have the  Teavana Perfect Tea maker (16 ounces) and I was wondering does the bottom come off of those When I go to toss out the tea leaves it makes a mess all over the inside and it's hard to get all the tea leaves out. I really don't want to dump tea leaves down my sink because we don't have a disposal. 
  I have never had formal tea. That would be enjoyable.
  Brenda B.


----------



## Addie

kdawna said:


> The Bossa Nova tea from TG sounds good to me however... I just ordered some samples from Adagio, so that will have to wait.
> My Zarafina came and I love it.
> Can those Zarafina tea cups be put in the microwave to reheat the tea? Also I have the Teavana Perfect Tea maker (16 ounces) and I was wondering does the bottom come off of those When I go to toss out the tea leaves it makes a mess all over the inside and it's hard to get all the tea leaves out. I really don't want to dump tea leaves down my sink because we don't have a disposal.
> I have never had formal tea. That would be enjoyable.
> Brenda B.


I don't have a Teavana Perfect Tea Maker, so I can't help there; but I'm so glad you love your Zarafina! I don't know what I'd do without it. It makes making tea so simple.



john_a_karr said:


> My wife is taking my little niece to an actual Tea Room in Wake Forest today: http://oldeenglishtearoom.com/
> 
> My daughter is a little old for the dress-up, but would have gone were it not for her dance recitals.


I love that! I bet your niece will have a great time!



drenee said:


> Made a trip to Teavana last weekend. I picked up a couple of new teas. I'm at work currently and do not remember the names of them. I'll try to remember to post them later.
> Definitely hot tea weather.
> deb


Looking forward to hearing what you bought!


----------



## john_a_karr

AddieLove said:


> I love that! I bet your niece will have a great time!


She did enjoy then occasion, but opted for hot chocolate! My wife said they had a HUGE assortment of teas to choose from. My daughter brought me a Chai from Starbucks today; nice.


----------



## drenee

My new teas:  Cocoa Praline Tart.  Blackberry Mojito.  Taj Masala Chai. 
deb


----------



## stormhawk

I just ordered some of the Blackberry Mojito. I can't wait to get it!


----------



## drenee

I haven't tried the Blackberry yet.  Perhaps next weekend when I'm home.  I've been traveling so much I only take the old favorites with me.  
deb


----------



## Andra

The Blackberry Mojito quickly worked its way into my regular rotation.  It's yummy!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My parents are evil. They brought me back a tea sampler from a Tea Store in Barcelona. First, the tins in the sampler are awesome. They are round tubes that look to hold a decent amount of tea, say 20 teaspoons. Even if I don't like the tea, I now have new travel tea tins. Their website is bothering me a bit right now, I'll have to play with it when I get home.

So the sample tins that came in the cute wooden box are:

Garcia Blend Black: Ceylon Black Tea with orange peel, vanilla pieces, rose, safflower, sunflower petals, aromas

Superior Earl Grey

Pakistani: Chinese black tea with cardamonm, cinamon stick, cloves, vanilla, aromas

Moon Oolong: Chinese Oolong, pollen, mallow, safflower petals, almond brittle, grated almonds, aromas

Orange Pu Erh: Chinese Pur Eh, blood oranges, safflower flowers, aromas

Vanilla Pur Eh: Chinese Pur Eh, vanilla pods, vanilla aroma

Japanese Lime: Japanese Sencha, line aroma, lemon peel, daisy flowers

Choc&Berry: Chinese Sencha, chocolate chips, cocoa, cranberries, aromoa

Strawberry Pai Mu Tan: Pa Mu Tan white tea, carmalised strawberries, aroma

Rooibos Live Savannah: Fermented rooibos, grated coconut, raspberry pieces, orange peel, honey pollen, blackberry leaves, raspberry leaves, aroma.

I have never heard of Chinese Sencha before, so I am very interested in trying that. The Choc&Berry sounds awesome. 

The Rooibos is good. It tastes different then most other Rooibos I have tried. 

It is going to be a fun couple of days


----------



## john_a_karr

ProfCrash said:


> Vanilla Pur Eh: Chinese Pur Eh, vanilla pods, vanilla aroma


Vanilla? My favorite flavor. Don't think my local grocery stores carry that one, but I'll look.


----------



## BTackitt

Teavana posted this on their FB page yesterday:
FREE SHIPPING ::: THREE DAYS ONLY ::: Stock up on new teas & gifts ::: Looking for gift ideas? Check out our Top 10 Gifts tab where you can buy & share the most popular Teavana gifts

It's good until Friday Nov. 12.


----------



## Tatiana

Tea Gschwender announced via email and their FB page, that they will charge only $1.00 shipping on all orders under $50.00 until November 15th.  Any order over $50.00 will be free shipping as usual.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I love this time of year. I need to restock. I sent an email to The Tea Shop, a chain in Spain, to see if they did online orders. Their website is not set up to allow online orders but my parents brought me back some tea from them and I have really enjoyed some of the teas. They have some cool looking teas that I would love to try.


----------



## corkyb

ProfCrash said:


> I love this time of year. I need to restock. I sent an email to The Tea Shop, a chain in Spain, to see if they did online orders. Their website is not set up to allow online orders but my parents brought me back some tea from them and I have really enjoyed some of the teas. They have some cool looking teas that I would love to try.


I'm waiting for that grab bag I missed out on last year. Was that Lupicia? Also seems like I have seen a 15% off TG fairly recently. I'll have to go search my emails. Or maybe it was that North Carolina TG that changed their name (and I assume products).
Paula

Paula


----------



## corkyb

Oh, I missed it.  It expired last Monday. Poop.


----------



## corkyb

Maybe I'll mosy to the Teavana store today.  I 'd like to try that blackberrry tea.  Have to see if I have a spare $200 before I go though.


----------



## Jane917

I haven't dropped by here in a while, but now you have me going again. I just put on some water for Bossa Nova. Haven't had tea in a while, and today is a good day to cozy up and drink tea.


----------



## BTackitt

corkyb said:


> I'm waiting for that grab bag I missed out on last year. Was that Lupicia?
> Paula


Yep that was Lupicia, and if they do it again, it will be on Jan 1, 2011. It's Japanese custom for merchants to give gifts to the first customers of the year. New Year's used to be a MUCH bigger holiday there than Christmas, but their merchants are becoming a but more......western-commercial... Although when we lived there in 96-99 they did at least wait until DECEMBER 1 to start putting out Christmas-related goods.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

corkyb said:


> I'm waiting for that grab bag I missed out on last year. Was that Lupicia? Also seems like I have seen a 15% off TG fairly recently. I'll have to go search my emails. Or maybe it was that North Carolina TG that changed their name (and I assume products).
> Paula
> 
> Paula


I saw on facebook that they changed their name but I don't know if they changed their products. They are not listed on the TG website.


----------



## Addie

Deb: Those teas sound delicious! I'll have to start making a list of all the new teas I want to try.

Prof: What wonderful parents!
Those teas sound delicious. Let us know what you think of them! My favourite part is trying all the different teas.

Paula: I'm definitely going to get that grab bag from Lupicia as well!

After I finish up my coffee, I think I'm going to make some Teavana Almond Biscotti or maybe TG's Marzipan. I haven't had either in a while.

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


_(how to make Teavana links)_


----------



## stormhawk

drenee said:


> My new teas: ... Blackberry Mojito. ...
> deb


OH MY GOODNESS.

Everyone must have this tea. It's amazing! Thanks for the suggestion, deb!


----------



## BTackitt

WOOHOO my favorite winter flavors are back @ Lupicia!
http://www.lupiciausa.com/v/static/monthly-magazine/

--Edit:
Darn, I got happy just a tad early.. they announced the return, but the teas are not in stock yet... *sniff*


----------



## Addie

BTackitt said:


> WOOHOO my favorite winter flavors are back @ Lupicia!
> http://www.lupiciausa.com/v/static/monthly-magazine/
> 
> --Edit:
> Darn, I got happy just a tad early.. they announced the return, but the teas are not in stock yet... *sniff*


Okay, I'm definitely going to have to try some of those. They sound too good to pass up!


----------



## corkyb

Which ones Addie?  It just took me to a low caffeine/no caffeine page with tons of teas on it.


----------



## Addie

corkyb said:


> Which ones Addie? It just took me to a low caffeine/no caffeine page with tons of teas on it.


Oh, that's weird! It shows me their holiday teas. Here are the holiday teas they're featuring:

Carol: A black tea blend with strawberry, vanilla and sprinkled with coconut and rose petals.

Cache-Chache: "Hide-and-seek" in French. A different fruit flavor is revealed in every sip of this black tea blend.

Joyeux Noel: A bold black tea blend with the sweetness of chestnuts roasted on an open fire.

Jingle Bells: A winter holiday black tea blend with yogurt and citrus fruit flavors.

White Christmas: A black tea blend with the sweet aroma of white chocolate and apricot.


----------



## corkyb

stormhawk said:


> OH MY GOODNESS.
> 
> Everyone must have this tea. It's amazing! Thanks for the suggestion, deb!


I wish I could. I reallllllly wanted to try that tea. I spent some time looking at their new teas last night and I don't think I found one that had no/low (white) caffeine and NO sugar. Very disappointing that so many of their new ones have some form of sugar in them. 
Paula


----------



## Andra

Yikes! The Tea Thread dropped to page 4!
I am rediscovering my favorite hot teas since the weather here has finally gotten colder.
Currently in my cup is Zhi Tea's Berry Hibiscus - and I have to make a run by the store sometime in the next week before I run out!


----------



## drenee

I got a postcard from Teavana for $10.00 off a $50.00 order.  I think I'm going to use it to fill up on Spice of Life.  
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

drenee said:


> I got a postcard from Teavana for $10.00 off a $50.00 order. I think I'm going to use it to fill up on Spice of Life.
> deb


My husband got that same card. He tried to play the "But it is mine" game with me. (eye roll)

The Spanish Tea House never responded to my email. I guess that they are not interested in international orders. (pouts)


----------



## Andra

News Flash!!!
There is a Teavana in Barton Creek Square in Austin!!!!
I'm in heaven!!!


----------



## Addie

Yay!! Heaven or trouble? 
Speaking of tea, I think I'm going to make myself some delicious Earl Grey.


----------



## Andra

(Sound of hysterical laughter)
Probably both!!
I'll probably still do large amounts online since those packages keep better.


----------



## Neo

Just wanted to report that I just placed an order at Porte Rouge, to replenish my Mariage Freres Pleine Lune and Wedding Imperial. Wedding Imperial is really becoming my favorite, I have to say: it seems that it's the one I always end up reaching for when I get home after work.

And to celebrate the fact that today is my one year anniversary of quitting smoking (what a great excuse, really  ), I also added the black Mariage Freres Drop cast iron tea pot, and a blue tin which I thought was really cute  

Can't wait to see my new tea pot  

I'm seriously thinking of selling my small black TG Senbiki pot (never used!) and my Teavana sea foam one, as I have actually never used the first and hardly ever the second...


----------



## corkyb

What have you been using then, a dragon one?


----------



## Neo

Yes, my 2 dragons and the pewter one thousand lines are my everyday pots (red dragon for Oolongs and green teas, black dragon for rooibos teas, and one thousand lines for black teas).


----------



## Sienna_98

Andra said:


> News Flash!!!
> There is a Teavana in Barton Creek Square in Austin!!!!
> I'm in heaven!!!


What Where in the mall?


----------



## Andra

Sienna_98 said:


> What Where in the mall?


It's on the upper level next to Sephora. The staff said that it opened about three weeks ago.


----------



## Emmalita

I'm looking for some new tea suggestions.  My favorite types of tea tend to have the chai spices in them.  For instance, my all time favorite is Celestial Seasonings' Bengal Spice and I love the Pumpkin Spice from Stash.  Anyone have any recommendations for something in that vein, that I might try?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Neo said:


> Just wanted to report that I just placed an order at Porte Rouge, to replenish my Mariage Freres Pleine Lune and Wedding Imperial. Wedding Imperial is really becoming my favorite, I have to say: it seems that it's the one I always end up reaching for when I get home after work.
> 
> And to celebrate the fact that today is my one year anniversary of quitting smoking (what a great excuse, really ), I also added the black Mariage Freres Drop cast iron tea pot, and a blue tin which I thought was really cute
> 
> Can't wait to see my new tea pot
> 
> I'm seriously thinking of selling my small black TG Senbiki pot (never used!) and my Teavana sea foam one, as I have actually never used the first and hardly ever the second...


Congrats and enjoy.

I am trying to be good and wait until after Christmas to buy more tea. I figure that will letme work throught he teas I have now and maybe pair down a bit.


----------



## Sienna_98

Andra said:


> It's on the upper level next to Sephora. The staff said that it opened about three weeks ago.


Dang it. I was probably at Barton Creek just before it opened then . I have a habit of only hitting specific stores when I go to the mall and I don't wander around much. I avoid Barton Creek during the month of December, even though my office is just across it on Mopac. The traffic around here is a nightmare. Guess I'll have to wait until after Christmas to check it out. Very cool to have a local store though!


----------



## BTackitt

Sienna_98 said:


> I avoid Barton Creek during the month of December, even though my office is just across it on Mopac.


See.. I view this as an opportunity for a long lunch walk.. across the street, to the tea store & back.


----------



## Andra

Sienna_98 said:


> Dang it. I was probably at Barton Creek just before it opened then . I have a habit of only hitting specific stores when I go to the mall and I don't wander around much. I avoid Barton Creek during the month of December, even though my office is just across it on Mopac. The traffic around here is a nightmare. Guess I'll have to wait until after Christmas to check it out. Very cool to have a local store though!


We may have to meet for lunch one day then. My office is further east down Ben White then off Burleson. If I can plan ahead I can take a long enough break to get there and back - but NOT between Thanksgiving and Christmas!


----------



## Addie

Saw this on Woot and just had to post it here:

This looks like a pretty good deal for tea beginners:

$19.99 + $5 shipping on Woot. Good until midnight.

Includes:

Perfect Cup Tea Pot - 16 oz 
4 Flower balls in individual foil bags
Loose Leaf Fruit tea in foil bag - 2 oz 
Loose Leaf Green Tea in foil bag - 2 oz
Loose Leaf Earl Grey - 2 oz
Wooden Tea scoop

I don't have the one by Teavana or Adagio, but it looks pretty similar.


----------



## Sienna_98

BTackitt said:


> See.. I view this as an opportunity for a long lunch walk.. across the street, to the tea store & back.


Mopac is a 6 lane highway, with 2 lane feeder roads on each side. Although the mall is very close as the crow flies, walking is definitely prohibited, LOL!


----------



## Sienna_98

Andra said:


> We may have to meet for lunch one day then. My office is further east down Ben White then off Burleson. If I can plan ahead I can take a long enough break to get there and back - but NOT between Thanksgiving and Christmas!


Sure thing! I was actually in your neck of the woods last month when I attended a continuing legal education class over at the fire academy. We got to watch them set a couple of cars on fire and a structure. Very cool way to spend a day out of the office! 

If you can't get a long enough break, perhaps we can meet at Hill's Cafe or something over in that area, which is about half way, I should think. I've only been there once, so I'm a little shaky on the location...

Support our sponsor: Teavana - delicious, healthy teas!


_(how to make Teavana links)_


----------



## BTackitt

I just got my January Newsletter in the mail from Lupicia.

The Jan 1 _fukubukuro_ "Happy Bags" will once again go on Sale for New Year's Day.
WOOHOO I can't wait! I am saving to get a few this time.. Loved stocking up like that last year.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am not sure if I will be getting them again this year. I love the idea but was not thrilled with the teas I got. I have a ton of tea left from last years bags. I wish you could at least pick bags based on tea like a green tea bag, or a black tea bag, something along those lines.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Sienna_98 said:


> Mopac is a 6 lane highway, with 2 lane feeder roads on each side. Although the mall is very close as the crow flies, walking is definitely prohibited, LOL!


Aw come on, where's your sense of adventure? Think of it as a real life Frogger game...


----------



## Neo

Prof, just wanted to let you know that I finally found the Plum Cinnamon Rooibush on the TG website (you were right, it is indeed a seasonal one!), and immediately ordered some while thinking of you  . I went immediately for 250g, just based on your recommendation


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> Prof, just wanted to let you know that I finally found the Plum Cinnamon Rooibush on the TG website (you were right, it is indeed a seasonal one!), and immediately ordered some while thinking of you . I went immediately for 250g, just based on your recommendation


I think I lost my mind.. I can't find TG in a search because I can't get close enough to the spelling of Gshwender. You would think I never bought anything from there. Anyway, I want to check out this tea. Can someone post the website for me?


----------



## Neo

LOL Paula, here you go 

http://shop.tgtea.com/store/


----------



## Maryn

I like Lipton Tea as well.  Nothing like a tall glass of iced tea on a hot summer day.  A squeeze of lemon sets it off just right.  I love hot tea in cold weather, and again Lipton is what I like.  Although I used to love Red Zinger and Orange Spice (I think it was) from that hippie tea company  back in the 70s (senility setting in, the name of the company is on the tip of my tongue...).  I think it's available but it's been awhile since I bought any.


----------



## drenee

I have to give a review on my Thermos mug with tea infuser yesterday.  It kept my tea piping hot for over 6 hours.  I drink slow.  Teavana has a chocolate colored one I love.  It was actually a prize today on FB.  But the Teavana price is $27.00.  Amazon has a stainless model for around $16.00.  I paid $19.95 a couple of months ago.  
The size is perfect.  It fits my hand perfectly.  I love this mug, and just may have to ask for another one for Christmas.  
deb


----------



## jkent

@Maryn
I think the name of the tea company you are referring to is Stash.  I've loved their Bengal Spice Tea for years.


----------



## Jane917

Maryn said:


> I like Lipton Tea as well. Nothing like a tall glass of iced tea on a hot summer day. A squeeze of lemon sets it off just right. I love hot tea in cold weather, and again Lipton is what I like. Although I used to love Red Zinger and Orange Spice (I think it was) from that hippie tea company  back in the 70s (senility setting in, the name of the company is on the tip of my tongue...). I think it's available but it's been awhile since I bought any.


I think you are referring to Celestial Seasonings. I had forgotten all about Red Zinger.


----------



## lonestar

Red Zinger- that takes me way back.


----------



## corkyb

I love Red Zinger Iced Tea


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Neo said:


> Prof, just wanted to let you know that I finally found the Plum Cinnamon Rooibush on the TG website (you were right, it is indeed a seasonal one!), and immediately ordered some while thinking of you . I went immediately for 250g, just based on your recommendation


aww Thanks. hmmm I am going to have to go and order a ton of it.

Red Zinger (shudders)


----------



## Maryn

Yes!  Celestial Seasonings is the brand name   I'm wanting some right now!

Maryn


----------



## Jane917

Does Celestial Seasonings still make tea? I downed a lot of it in the 70s and 80s. We could even buy it as loose tea.


----------



## corkyb

Yes, it's in the grocery stores.  I think they even still make red zinger


----------



## Andra

Sienna_98 said:


> Sure thing! I was actually in your neck of the woods last month when I attended a continuing legal education class over at the fire academy. We got to watch them set a couple of cars on fire and a structure. Very cool way to spend a day out of the office!
> 
> If you can't get a long enough break, perhaps we can meet at Hill's Cafe or something over in that area, which is about half way, I should think. I've only been there once, so I'm a little shaky on the location...


Yeah, it's kinda cool to be out here in the middle of nowhere - but warehouse/office complexes are starting to get too close for comfort.
If I know that I want a longer lunch, I just have to make arrangements to work a little later one day that week. It's not a big thing.

It's cold in Texas this week so I'm starting out with some TG called Mr. Ollivander's Magic Potion. This is one I like hot but not iced so it's perfect right now.


----------



## john_a_karr

Egg nog is an excellent creamer in tea, I'm finding.


----------



## Andra

Got this special offer from TG (TeaGschwendner) in my email this morning:

$1 Shipping Starts today!
We are offering $1 shipping on all Internet orders under $50 placed online now until Thursday, December 9th so hurry before it ends.  

Shipping is free on all orders $50 and greater.


Offer expires Thursday, December 9th and is available online only.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Jane917 said:


> Does Celestial Seasonings still make tea? I downed a lot of it in the 70s and 80s. We could even buy it as loose tea.


OK you all are scaring me now. Stop it. Pretty please (shivers)

I am going to focus on my really yummy cup of White Earl Grey tea. mmmm good loose leaf tea from Teavana. Yummy tea.

ommmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## corkyb

Ijust got a 20% off TG.  I'd post it, but I think it had the word private in it.  I wll go look and see if it is specific to me.  I don't know what to order though.  I need no sugar, no or very little caffeine, no natural flavors as that is usually sugar.  any suggestions?


----------



## theaatkinson

How have I missed a thread about tea? I love tea! My family is Scots and I've been drinking tea since it was put into my baby bottle. 

sigh. I'm drinking a cup right now.

teehee. who'd have thought there was an entire thread about it?


----------



## Neo

theapatra, Welcome to the tea thread  !!!! Please share with us which are your favorite teas and were you get them from 

Prof, just wanted to let you know that I found the Plum Cinnamon Rooibush absolutely lovely (not that I'm terribly surprised, lol!), and considering whether or not I should take advantage of this week's special to order some more to stock up on (it seems to only be available for 3 months or so a year!)... Right now I have 250g of it.

Thank you for mentioning it again and again  !


----------



## corkyb

Coupon code PCDEC for 20% off for preferred customer.  Not sure if it will work for everyone or not.
Let me know if it works for you. hope it's not a onetimer.  With that code I seriously doubt it could be.  I have a bunch of teas in my cart.  Last thing I need is more tea.  Plus I keep thinking about Neo's silver blue cast iron teapot that I missed.  Who got that anyway?  anybody want to speak up?


----------



## theaatkinson

well, i'm pretty much a chai and pekoe kinda gal...mostly pekoe, but I'm reading through the thread anyway and getting very educated....what's a rooibos? ha.

thanks for the welcom


----------



## MamaProfCrash

theapatra said:


> well, i'm pretty much a chai and pekoe kinda gal...mostly pekoe, but I'm reading through the thread anyway and getting very educated....what's a rooibos? ha.
> 
> thanks for the welcom


Rooibos is a plant that grows mainly in South Africa. It is used to make a beverage that is not tea (no tea leaves in it) but is quite yummy. It is called Red Tea because the resulting brew is red in color. It is reported to have 100 times the anti-oxidants of Green Teas making it very good for you. It does taste very different then black, green Oolong, or white teas. I tend to prefer my Rooibos when it is infused with flavor or mixed with other teas.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Neo said:


> theapatra, Welcome to the tea thread !!!! Please share with us which are your favorite teas and were you get them from
> 
> Prof, just wanted to let you know that I found the Plum Cinnamon Rooibush absolutely lovely (not that I'm terribly surprised, lol!), and considering whether or not I should take advantage of this week's special to order some more to stock up on (it seems to only be available for 3 months or so a year!)... Right now I have 250g of it.
> 
> Thank you for mentioning it again and again !


I am glad to hear you are enjoying it. I need to order some for myself.


----------



## Tatiana

theapatra said:


> How have I missed a thread about tea? I love tea! My family is Scots and I've been drinking tea since it was put into my baby bottle.
> 
> sigh. I'm drinking a cup right now.
> 
> teehee. who'd have thought there was an entire thread about it?


We,too, are Scots from the Glasgow/Motherwell area. DH likes to say he's been drinking tea since "toddlerhood". DH is totally addicted to his tea. Welcome to the tea thread!


----------



## theaatkinson

Tatiana said:


> We,too, are Scots from the Glasgow/Motherwell area. DH likes to say he's been drinking tea since "toddlerhood". DH is totally addicted to his tea. Welcome to the tea thread!


thanks. I'm in New Scotland, as my granny was a war bride and came here to be with gramp. She taught me lots, all very stereotypical Scottish, i'm afraid. I have family in Glasgow. I'm so pleased to meet you


----------



## BTackitt

I need some tea.. Just got in from running errands, and it's low 50's out there.. nice hot cuppa tea sounds divine..


----------



## john_a_karr

Just got done hanging Christmas lights outdoors with my wife and finished a glass of Tea. This batch was 1 bag of Vanilla Chai and some regular black tea from the Charleston Tea Company ... in a pitcher via my tea maker. Going for a second glass now.


----------



## Casse

Iced green tea (Lipton) in the summer - even better than a Diet Coke  

Camomile in the evenings before bed - I think the brand is Celestial Seasonings.

I use tea bags and nuke in the microwave.... probably not the best way but it's easy


----------



## BTackitt

Casse said:


> I use tea bags and nuke in the microwave.... probably not the best way but it's easy


Well, it's better than the tepid tap water tea that Someone saw being made in their lunchroom..


----------



## Chad Winters

Had my first cup of Kamiya Papaya Oolong Tea from Teavana. This is definitely going on my favorites list!


----------



## john_a_karr

My favorite way to make tea is the sun tea process, but that's rare. Something spiritual about having the sun unleash the tea powers.


----------



## Atunah

So I keep reading about Tea gschwendner and I am bit overwhelmed in what to order from them first. 

So for those that order there, what would you say are the must buy teas there. 
I like about anything other than minty stuff. I drink everything from green to black, oolong, rooibos.
Not to big on lemony stuff though. 

So far I have this list from reading the thread and looking at their stuff.

Bossa Nova
Rooibos caramel cream
Arabian nights
plum cinnamon rooibos
and banana choco.

Also, how do they ship their 100 gram size. Is it a resealable bag? 

The other place I never ordered from is Teavana. I went to the store here once and ran out as fast as I could. So many people and the sales people would not leave me alone  . No, I don't need a whole pound of tea that is really expensive. But I saw a double wall glass mug I like on there and might as well get some tea to off set the shipping. I see their small size is 2 oz and lots of teas there are pretty high priced. But I am willing to be converted  

So any must buy from there too?

I have to add I smile at the name of the Gschwendner store, such a typical german name that makes my hubby, who I made to read it, get all tongue tied  

I wish that they had sample offers for all their tea like Adagio has. I don't like much sampler sets as it most always has stuff in it I wouldn't pick. 

So go ahead with the enabling. I am ready with CC in hand


----------



## Neo

Hi Atunah! You have a pretty good list for TG there!!!!! The only one I had and didn't like was the banana choco. I do love their Rooibush Panna Cotta Rhubarb though  . In the greens, I'm a BIG fan of their Asatsuyu, simply divine! And Bossa Nova is of course my favorite  

I have found that while I love Teavana's tea accessories, I don't particularly love their teas, so I'm not sure how much I can help you here  . I did really like their Blueberry Rooibos, and their Raspberry Sangria - but on the latter, have now found that I much prefer Zhi's Berry Hibiscus...

Actually, I've noticed the following on my tea preferences:

TG has my favorite Rooibos teas, Green, and Bossa Nova, which is in a category all by itself!
Mariage Freres is my go to for black teas - Marco Polo, Wedding Imperial, and Pleine Lune. I do also like their green The sur le Nil.
Zhi Tea has the most amazing Oolongs, and Berry Hibiscus  
Teavana has the best cast iron and tea accessories.

But that's just my 2 cents  ! Good luck, and let us know what you end up getting and then how you like it when you get it


----------



## Atunah

Thanks Neo. The banana choco just sounded good. Was it one of those artificial tasting blends? That is usually what happens to me when I get fruity things flavored. 

I find more teas that sound interesting on Gwschendner than Teavana. Teavana is really kind of expensive looking at comparing. I don't want to get sometthing just to get it, I can live without that mug or find it elsewhere. But I am open for suggestions anyway  

Never heard of Freres or Zhi. Darn, don't do that to me  . My 2 addictions, books and tea. I don't buy many shoes, purses or any jewelry, so I don't feel to bad  

Now the Rhubarb sounds interesting. We used to grow that stuff in the garden in germany and make rhubarb Kompott out of it. Delish stuff.


----------



## Neo

Atunah said:


> Thanks Neo. The banana choco just sounded good. Was it one of those artificial tasting blends? That is usually what happens to me when I get fruity things flavored.
> 
> I find more teas that sound interesting on Gwschendner than Teavana. Teavana is really kind of expensive looking at comparing. I don't want to get sometthing just to get it, I can live without that mug or find it elsewhere. But I am open for suggestions anyway
> 
> Never heard of Freres or Zhi. Darn, don't do that to me . My 2 addictions, books and tea. I don't buy many shoes, purses or any jewelry, so I don't feel to bad
> 
> Now the Rhubarb sounds interesting. We used to grow that stuff in the garden in germany and make rhubarb Kompott out of it. Delish stuff.


LOL, I'm half German, and my mum (100% German) made sure that 1) we were all native German speakers no matter where we grew up and that it wasn't our main language, and 2) that Rhubarb Kompott was on the table whenever possible/available (which wasn't often, as I grew up in Africa, lol) - I LOVE the stuff, and to the day can't pass by Rhubarb when it's available in stores!

Not to be labeled an enabler or anything , but you should definitely check Zhi Tea and Mariage Freres out - good stuff, really. Mariage Freres is a French company, but you can find quite a few of their teas at Porte Rouge http://www.porterouge.biz

I'm not sure which style of double walled glasses you have been looking at on Teavana, but I really love my Bodum ones. I have this style, but they have many more styles/sizes:



I just saw that they also sell them in sets of 6 without the infuser.


----------



## BTackitt

Neo said:


> I really love my Bodum ones. I have this style, but they have many more styles/sizes:


I love my Bodum too.. but I got it ... at Starbucks..


----------



## Atunah

I was looking at the one with handle. The only double wall with handle I could find. 

Those Bodum ones look good though. 

Yay, someone else that knows and loves Rhubarb Kompott  . I haven't had it though in many many years. My grandma was the master of that, she is gone now. She was also the master of Carrot Schnitzel. Breaded (the Schnitzel way)  large, slightly precooked long slices of carrots. 

And I am already checking out Zhi, darn.  . I like that you get a container with the tea. 

Now I have to google Rhubarb Kompott as I never made it myself. 
What in the heck did I do before the interwebs, I just don't know


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> I'm not sure which style of double walled glasses you have been looking at on Teavana, but I really love my Bodum ones. I have this style, but they have many more styles/sizes:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw that they also sell them in sets of 6 without the infuser.


I love the look of that cup! It even has an infuser? Off to take a look!


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> Hi Atunah! You have a pretty good list for TG there!!!!! The only one I had and didn't like was the banana choco. I do love their Rooibush Panna Cotta Rhubarb though . In the greens, I'm a BIG fan of their Asatsuyu, simply divine! And Bossa Nova is of course my favorite
> 
> I have found that while I love Teavana's tea accessories, I don't particularly love their teas, so I'm not sure how much I can help you here . I did really like their Blueberry Rooibos, and their Raspberry Sangria - but on the latter, have now found that I much prefer Zhi's Berry Hibiscus...
> 
> Actually, I've noticed the following on my tea preferences:
> 
> TG has my favorite Rooibos teas, Green, and Bossa Nova, which is in a category all by itself!
> Mariage Freres is my go to for black teas - Marco Polo, Wedding Imperial, and Pleine Lune. I do also like their green The sur le Nil.
> Zhi Tea has the most amazing Oolongs, and Berry Hibiscus
> Teavana has the best cast iron and tea accessories.
> 
> But that's just my 2 cents ! Good luck, and let us know what you end up getting and then how you like it when you get it


Zhi is having 10% off right now. Can't remember if there is a minimum. Neo, what is your favorite oolong from there? Your second fave?
Paula


----------



## Neo

corkyb said:


> Zhi is having 10% off right now. Can't remember if there is a minimum. Neo, what is your favorite oolong from there? Your second fave?
> Paula


My 2 favorites are Plum Oolong and Oriental Beauty.


----------



## BTackitt

Just brewed up a pot of a nice black, and added amaretto coffee liquor. Yum almond tea.


----------



## Addie

Atunah, to add to your list for TG , I also like Marzipan (black tea) and their Earl Grey 69.
And for Teavana, I like their Almond Biscotti (black tea), Monkey Picked Oolong and their Peach Momotaro (white tea). They also have a strawberry blooming tea (white). I haven't bought any yet, but I tried it at Teavana and liked it as well. Oh, and their Jasmine Dragon Phoenix Pearls (green) are pretty yummy.


----------



## JPStarr

I've just discovered that I've run out of milk for my English Breakfast tea.


----------



## Andra

I like fruity teas.  So my favorites from Teavana right now are Raspberry Riot Lemon Mate and Blackberry Mojito.  I still have a good bit of Raspberry Sangria as well - still upset that it was discontinued.
And I LOVE Zhi's Berry Hibiscus.


----------



## Tatiana

I just got an email from TeaGeschwender.  Free Shipping on all online orders today.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I do love the Earl Grey 69.

Atunah : My best advice is start with flavors that you know you like. So if you enjoy English Breakfast int ea bags, try English Breakfast in loose leaf. Try one or two new teas with each order. That way you are ordering what you like and there is still an element of anticipation with a new flavor or two. Read the description of the teas that you are experimenting with. Bossa Nova is an Oolong with Vanilla. I love Oolong, I love Vanilla so it was an easy one for me to try. If you don't like vanilla, it might not be a good one for you to try. After a few orders you will start to get a feel for it and it will be less overwhelming.

TG bags are not resealable. I would recommend going to Target and getting a large air tight container. You can store the bags of tea in that. If I were to do it again, I would go the one large container route and not the individual tea tins.

As for Teavana, it is better to go there when you have a feel for what you like. They are a bit pushy but they do have good knowledge. If you walk in confident and can talk the talk they are much less pushy.


----------



## corkyb

Did I tell you guys I spent $85 at Zhi last night and that's AFTER the 10% discount and free shipping?  Gee Thanks Neo!  I am not going shopping on TG.  I am not, I tell you.  Now where does the bossa nova come from?  And how much caffein is in ooolong tea? I'm not supposed to have caffeine, but i couldn't resist. From what I remember, I loved oolong tea (from bags) when I was in my 20s.


----------



## Atunah

ProfCrash said:


> I do love the Earl Grey 69.
> 
> Atunah : My best advice is start with flavors that you know you like. So if you enjoy English Breakfast int ea bags, try English Breakfast in loose leaf. Try one or two new teas with each order. That way you are ordering what you like and there is still an element of anticipation with a new flavor or two. Read the description of the teas that you are experimenting with. Bossa Nova is an Oolong with Vanilla. I love Oolong, I love Vanilla so it was an easy one for me to try. If you don't like vanilla, it might not be a good one for you to try. After a few orders you will start to get a feel for it and it will be less overwhelming.
> 
> TG bags are not resealable. I would recommend going to Target and getting a large air tight container. You can store the bags of tea in that. If I were to do it again, I would go the one large container route and not the individual tea tins.
> 
> As for Teavana, it is better to go there when you have a feel for what you like. They are a bit pushy but they do have good knowledge. If you walk in confident and can talk the talk they are much less pushy.


Thank you . I like to many things to really narrow it down, but I think I have a list for my first order. I still have a few containers to use and then I will get more from enjoying tea. They have the ones with the extra inner seal and they are only $2 each. I like to have my teas all seperate so I can reach in my DVD rack and go. I think I need another one of those DVD racks though 

Yeah, not sure if I brave the mall again where the Teavana is. I absolutely detest malls and only went to the one here twice in 10 years. 
It looks like though I am finding more teas I will probably like on Gwschwender than Teavana and I am already planning a list for Zhi.

Its not like I am out of tea


----------



## corkyb

What's this about tea containers and DVD rack?  I need something to store my tea containters in.  I have way too many and they are taking up too much space.


----------



## Atunah

I bought this one from Walmart, free shipping to home. 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sauder-O-Sullivan-Multimedia-Storage-Tower-Cinnamon-Cherry/13044874?findingMethod=rr

It looks great with all my teas its a nice darkish wood color. I used to use a bookshelf, but I don't like double stacking the tea containers. With this one its not very deep and with that many shelfs, I don't have to double stack. Hubby says it looks like a tea store 

I would take a pic, but my camera batteries wont recharge anymore.

I use the exact same shelf in medium brown for my actual CD's and DVD's which I bought from Big Lots. Thats how I got the idea. I prefer the darker color though.


----------



## corkyb

Does your phone have a camera?  I want pics.  Did you have to assemble this shelf?  I am no good at assembling things.


----------



## corkyb

I want my tea order today.  And it's coming by ground from Austin, TX.  I think I've got quite a wait on my hands.  But it's fedex rather than UPS so maybe that will be quicker.


----------



## Neo

Paula, you will be surprised how fast it will make it from Austin to NY - I'm sure you will have it before the end of the week!!!! Yaaayyyy!!!!

I just placed another order of Plum Cinnamon Rooibush from TG, just taking advantage of the free shipping today and to stock up on it as it's a seasonal - now I don't need to think about it anymore  

The only issue is that I just realized that I'm going to need some more new tins to stock all this up, and so off I am to Teavana to order some tins (I really prefer theirs)  ...


----------



## Atunah

corkyb said:


> Does your phone have a camera? I want pics. Did you have to assemble this shelf? I am no good at assembling things.


Yes, you have to assemble. Its not hard, I did it myself. Its only the frame as the shelfs sit on pins.

My phone has no camera. Its a really dumb phone lol. Cheap and prepaid. Hubby has a fancy one though, I'll ask him tomorrow to do it.

Oh cool, so Zhi ships from Austin? I would have that really quick then since I am in San Antonio.


----------



## Andra

Atunah said:


> Oh cool, so Zhi ships from Austin? I would have that really quick then since I am in San Antonio.


Zhi is actually a local Austin company. They have a tiny little storefront kind of down in south Austin and they also sell through some of the local farmer's markets and places like Whole Foods (but they didn't have the Berry Hibiscus  ). I had to make a trip to the Zhi store instead.


----------



## corkyb

Atunah said:


> Yes, you have to assemble. Its not hard, I did it myself. Its only the frame as the shelfs sit on pins.
> 
> My phone has no camera. Its a really dumb phone lol. Cheap and prepaid. Hubby has a fancy one though, I'll ask him tomorrow to do it.
> 
> Oh cool, so Zhi ships from Austin? I would have that really quick then since I am in San Antonio.
> 
> Cripey, you could drive there. Itr's a neat site; I wonder if they have a store? I have a feeling I am going to love their tea. More expensive = more likey for me everytime. I can walk into a store and pick out the most expensive product there as my favorite without even trying. My panasonic phones came yeterday. I haven't charged them yet. Still ticked off that mine cut out on me. Did some searching on the web and apparently it's a problem with that model. I thought it might be my house and interference, but it's actually good to know it's not that. Gives me ope these will be better. I always buy expensive phones and they never last long enough..


----------



## cmg.sweet

I think I need a cup of rooibush cream caramel after catching up on this thread.  yummy


----------



## Atunah

Starting the day with some Rooibos Provence, love that stuff.


----------



## kdawna

This weather has me in the mood to drink more tea! I just placed an order to TG, my first one to there.  By the way, the 20% worked but they did charge me shipping. I searched and finally ended up ordering nearly the same list as Atunah had. I ordered 2- 100gm of Rbsh. Plum Cinnamon(I hope I like it ),Arabian Night, Bossa Nova, Flower of Hawaii (anyone try this one?), and Roob. Cream Caramel.
I still love my first loose tea I ordered and prepared after reading the thread. It is Teavana Cacao Mint Black Tea.
It goes so fast for me. I ordered some peppermint tea from them and am going to try to make my own mixture.
Stay warm everyone!
Brenda B.


----------



## Atunah

I been putting stuff in my shopping basket and I thought over 49.99 is free shipping. I am at 58 and it still shows 4.75 for shipping.  

Has anyone tried the eggnogg rooibos? 

eta: When I go to check out it lists the free shipping there. I wonder if I can use that 20% off too. 

eta 1.1 :

Ok, did my order. I got the 20% off and the free ship. The order total after the discount has to be still over the 49.99 to get the free ship. 

This is what I got

Bossa Nova
Arabian Nights
Caramel Cream Rooibos
Plum Cinnamon Rooibos
Panna Cotta Rhubarb
Marzipan black
Asatsuyu


Wohooo


----------



## Neo

Yaaaayyyy Atunah, how exciting!!!!!! I can't wait for you to get them now and try them and tell us what you think!

On another note, I can't believe I placed my order yesterday and forgot to apply the 20% off  ... Oh well, at least I got free shipping (they had a special yesterday only, no matter your minimum)...


----------



## Atunah

I'll be doing a review on them all. Knowing me, I'll try them all as soon as they get here. One after the other.   I am already making lists for other orders on TG  

Reading the site is making me miss the days when my mom and I would either go to our Tea Laden and sit and have a pot of tea, or buy some good one and sit at the kitchen table and play cards. 
I haven't seem my mom in 15 years so I am getting sentimental.

I never seen a Tea Laden like that here in the US. Don't think it would be profitable here. In Germany you expect to sit and sit and sit, in restaurants too. Here is more like, get the heck off the table so someone else can spend money  

No lack of coffee houses here though. 

So how long will it take to get the order. Not impatient, nope


----------



## corkyb

I wanted my Zhi tea order today.  No dice.  It didn't come.  No surprise since it's coming by ground from Austin.  I am relying on Neo saying I will have it by week's end though.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Since I went to the mall today (and wore myself out) I stopped at Teavana and got myself some tea. I got the Roobos Tropica. I think I'll make myself a pot when I get home.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Rooibos Tropica blends well with Jasmine Pearls. 

Just saying...


----------



## BTackitt

I have been trying to be a good girl.. have not bought any tea for almost 2 months. Have been trying to use up some of what I have. Re-finding some favorites, I LOVE Teavana's Sweet Fruit Garden! After brewing, and rebrewing, I threw the fruit chunks into my oatmeal one morning.


----------



## BTackitt

With my monthly newsletter from Lupicia, they send a teabag. This last one was Champagne Rose. I just made it up this morning to try, and I really like it. Here's a link to the newsletter, which has some tea-recipes in it.
http://www.lupiciausa.com/v/static/monthly-magazine/


----------



## Atunah

I am so weak. I am a weakling.

I got an email from TG sale for the teapot for one, I been eyeballing that one, so I had to put another order in  . I also wanted the white mug with the weird handles. And a few other things. Heck, my first order hasn't even shipped yet  . The code worked a 2nd time so I saved money again. 

I try to tell myself that I hadn't ordered tea in a while, but that isn't entirely true  

I might have to hide these new teas from hubby  . 

BTackitt, now I have to look at lupicia, darn it


----------



## corkyb

Atunah said:


> I am so weak. I am a weakling.
> 
> I got an email from TG sale for the teapot for one, I been eyeballing that one, so I had to put another order in . I also wanted the white mug with the weird handles. And a few other things. Heck, my first order hasn't even shipped yet . The code worked a 2nd time so I saved money again.
> 
> Can you share the code? I get mail from TG but I haven't gotten anything like that.
> 
> I try to tell myself that I hadn't ordered tea in a while, but that isn't entirely true
> 
> I might have to hide these new teas from hubby .
> 
> BTackitt, now I have to look at lupicia, darn it


----------



## Tatiana

FREE SHIPPING FROM TG.

I just received the following information in an email from *Tea Geschwender*:

We are offering FREE shipping on all Internet orders now until December 25, 2010

Save 10% on all orders under $50 using coupon code 10.
Save 20% on all order between $50 and $150 using coupon code 20.
Save 25% on all orders over $150 using coupon code 25.

Offer expires Monday, December 20th and is available online only.

*All orders placed by Monday December 20th are to be delivered by December 24th. Contiguous US only.


----------



## Atunah

I was just going to post that too. Great deal. I already put my 2 orders in and I got the 20% off with a different coupon. 

Do they have these kind of specials often at TG? I ordered a 2nd time just 2 days after the first because they send an email about that teapot I wanted. If they keep sending out those emails on a regular basis, I'll go broke  

But it would be nice to know down the road that these codes keep coming when its time for restocking. 

I was reading reviews on a site of TG stores and they seem to always have lots of offers to customers coming to the store. So its nice they offer some to online customers too. Since I am on the other end of the Country of where the TG stores are, I will never be able to visit one. 

I do wish they'd sell the tea in 50 gram packages online too. I think it would be a great way to try a lot more that way.


----------



## Tatiana

I, also, wish they would go back to selling teas in the 50g packages.  I tried a lot of different teas that way.  

They have free shipping often but not the discounts as often.  I think it's just for the holidays that they are coming so frequently.  They had a 20% OFF in September and I bought 1000 grams each of the two Ceylon teas we use.  I'll be needing to replenish them within a few weeks.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Since they send samples in every package you might be able to leave a note that you would like samples of specific teas. The worst that happens is that they say no.

TG tends to have pretty regular sales but this is one of the better ones I have seen.


----------



## Atunah

Ah, so I'll get some samples, that's cool. Looks like my 2 orders are being shipped in one package UPS and gets here on Tuesday. I can't wait to try all the teas.

I am really exited though about the white porcelain mug with the 2-ish handles. I went on the German TG site to see the volume of the mug and I found out it was made in Oberfranken. Now Oberfranken is a region of Bavaria. I am from Oberpfalz which borders Oberfranken. The regions are very big in porcelain ware and pottery. There have been a lot of closings of factories in my hometown and surrounding areas, but some survived. They aren't saying which factory is making this mug for them, so I am exited to see. I am familiar with most of them since its the area I am from.

Its just pretty amazing that I can sit here in Texas and order a mug from basically my home area in Bavaria. 
I am partial, but nobody makes porcelain pottery better then they do there 

As far as what samples they send? I am willing to try about anything when it comes to tea so I don't mind being surprised. As long as its different sample from the tea I already ordered 

I wish they had a few more of the pottery items they carry on the German store in the American store. I guess Americans like different things as a lot of the mugs sold on the US site, aren't on the European site.

I am just happy to find a mug that isn't a huge 16 ounce like most sold here are. I been looking for months to replace some mugs I love using for my Tassimo cappuccinos and they are at most 10 ounces in size. I cannot find any decent in that size, they are all huge around here . Texas sized I guess 

I am so glad I will be getting my shipment before Xmas though. That gives me a chance to try all of them and relax at home, while I read some nice novels on my Kindle. Life doesn't get much better than that.

eta: I forgot to ask * Tatiana*, what Ceylons do you like from TG?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

They send one sample per order. I think they might send more if you ask them to. If there is a specific tea you want to try then you might try asking.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks, maybe next time I'll ask them.  

I was mistaken in them sending my 2 orders in one package. I just got 2 more ship notices, so one package gets here Tuesday, the other Wednesday. For some reason I get 2 of the same ship notice from quantum so I got a total of 4, but only 2 packages, I swear  

I been experimenting with mixes this afternoon. I don't usually mess around with mixing stuff, but I mixed the Belgium chocolate rooibos(enjoyingtea) with the hazelnut rooibos (adagio) and it was very good. Then I mixed the Choco with the rooibos Provence(enjoyingtea) and that was also really good. Next up is hazelnut with provence and then all 3 together  .

I was going to ask if anyone is using one of those Zojirushi  water heater thingies. I am looking at the 3 quart micom on Amazon. I been using a electric kettle, but somehow that Zo appeals. But I was wondering how it would work if you drink different types of teas during the day. I can go from a green, to a black, to a herbal and back during a day. The Zo keeps water at whatever temp you set, so I wonder how practical it is to go from 175 to 195, back to 175 and so on.


----------



## BTackitt

Does anyone else carry their teabags with them, just in case you go to a restaurant and want hot tea? Since I have mine in my rolling bookbag to have at school, I have taken them in restaurants sometimes.
And I don't mean the old teabags, I mean some of your favorites, in like pyramid bags.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I will order what the restaurant has. If it is sub par I won't buy from there again.


----------



## CathyQuinn

A tea thread! Fantastic!  

I joined a "swap" group online a while ago, and swapped teabags with people from all over the world. Got some very interesting teas out of it!


----------



## corkyb

Atunah said:


> Ah, so I'll get some samples, that's cool. Looks like my 2 orders are being shipped in one package UPS and gets here on Tuesday. I can't wait to try all the teas.
> 
> I am really exited though about the white porcelain mug with the 2-ish handles. I went on the German TG site to see the volume of the mug and I found out it was made in Oberfranken. Now Oberfranken is a region of Bavaria. I am from Oberpfalz which borders Oberfranken. The regions are very big in porcelain ware and pottery. There have been a lot of closings of factories in my hometown and surrounding areas, but some survived. They aren't saying which factory is making this mug for them, so I am exited to see. I am familiar with most of them since its the area I am from.
> 
> Its just pretty amazing that I can sit here in Texas and order a mug from basically my home area in Bavaria.
> I am partial, but nobody makes porcelain pottery better then they do there
> 
> As far as what samples they send? I am willing to try about anything when it comes to tea so I don't mind being surprised. As long as its different sample from the tea I already ordered
> 
> I wish they had a few more of the pottery items they carry on the German store in the American store. I guess Americans like different things as a lot of the mugs sold on the US site, aren't on the European site.
> 
> I am just happy to find a mug that isn't a huge 16 ounce like most sold here are. I been looking for months to replace some mugs I love using for my Tassimo cappuccinos and they are at most 10 ounces in size. I cannot find any decent in that size, they are all huge around here . Texas sized I guess
> 
> I am so glad I will be getting my shipment before Xmas though. That gives me a chance to try all of them and relax at home, while I read some nice novels on my Kindle. Life doesn't get much better than that.
> 
> eta: I forgot to ask * Tatiana*, what Ceylons do you like from TG?


Atunah, can you post a picture of the mug? And are you ordering it from the TG US or TG Euro?


----------



## drenee

CathyQuinn said:


> A tea thread! Fantastic!
> 
> I joined a "swap" group online a while ago, and swapped teabags with people from all over the world. Got some very interesting teas out of it!


Another tea lover. Welcome to the Tea Thread.
deb


----------



## corkyb

Well I received my ZHI teas yesterday and they sent me a tin of blood orange instead of berry hibiscus.  The berry Hibiscus is why I went on that site in the first place and ended up spending $100.  Well, I wrote them yesterday and did not hear back so I called today and they were very gracious.  They are sending the berry hibiscus right out and I can keep the blood orange as a gift.  NICE CS!  Unlike Vera Bradley where I ordered a 26 inch rolling duffell in Jave blue, a retired color.  They said they subsequently sent  me an email cancelling it but I didn't see it.  Meanwhile I have a JB small duffel that arrived and now goes with absolutely nothing.  well they made me chase my tail this morning calling all the outlets, none of which had it.  I Called back and got disconectd, called back again.  They have a ten minute waiting period each time with horrendous music.  I asked for another color, any color for the sale price and 20% off of that that the Java Blue was.  Now they have to wait til Monday to speak with a superduper Manager.

ANyway, to get back on topic.  I am sitting here drinking plum oolong and I love it.  It is making me a little loopy witht he caffeint though as I am not supposed to have it.  But it is also, at teh same time, a relaxing tea.  And not too fruity, which I like.  Too fruity and my lips pucker.  I also LOVE their little tins more than any others I have purchased.  Classy company I think.  Of course it is, Neo referred me to it


----------



## drenee

Just steeped a pot of Masala Chai and Tiramisu Treviso.  Added a bit of creamer.  Yum.
deb


----------



## Atunah

*corkyb* This is the mug I ordered. I ordered from the US site, but looked on the german store for more info on it like volume.

http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/968/Porcelain-Mug,-white/

I started the day with an old standby I fall back on when I need a pick up. Yunnan jig from Adagio. Its a solid strong and basic yunnan.

I think its time to switch to a oolong now, not sure which one, choices choices


----------



## Neo

Yaaayyyy Paula, so glad you got your Zhi order (I knew you would still get it this week   and that you like the Plum Oolong (really the one tea that got me hooked to Zhi!!!!!).

I placed another order with Zhi, just to get more Berry Hibiscus with the 10% discount (that one too is a keeper), and to get to $35 for free shipping, I just got a bunch of samples - now I can't wait to get my order to try all those new teas, lol!

How is the Blood Orange Paula? I was curious about that one, but except for the Berry Hibiscus, I only got "real" teas this time, no herbal, so would love to hear your opinion on it.

Oh, and we all have Andra to thank for discovering Zhi in the first place


----------



## corkyb

I will let you know when I try the Blood Orange.  I am just loving those tins though.  Very classy.


----------



## drenee

Do we have a picture of the tins?
deb


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

We made a stop at Teavana today, I didn’t realize the mall we went to had one so I didn’t have my empty tins with me. (Prof, we went to Tyson's since we had to pick up something.  I just checked the store directory for fun since  I thought only Fair Oaks had a Teavana) My teas are now safely in a tin back at home. 

They don’t carry Rooibos Sweet Amore any longer!! (but I can order it on the web) I ended up getting 3 new teas to try out:

Spice of Life (white tea - zesty orange, coriander, pistachios, almonds and a pinch of red pepper)  I am on the fence with this so I only got a small bit
Zingiber Ginger Coconut (rooibos tea -ginger, coconut and spicy black pepper )  This one smells really good
Tulsi Dosha Chai (rooibos tea - tulsi, cinnamon, ginger, pepper, cloves)  She said this was similar to Sweet Amore but comparing them side by side at home, not so much but I am still willing to try it out.  I was not overly fond of Sweet Amore the first few times I drank it. 

This was husband’s first time in there and he was a bit overwhelmed.  I think he was expecting to see boxes of teas, not giant tins with the person waving the smell towards you.  I mentioned that ProfCrash pointed me towards Teavana and he sorta rolled his eyes and said "Yeah, I will be sure to thank her"  hee hee


----------



## drenee

Spice of Life has become my absolute favorite.  I mix it with a bit of Honeybush Vanilla.  Yummy!!
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Tyson's was my mainstay for Teavana until I heard about the one at Fair Oaks.

Great, so I am going to hear from you hubby at the Christmas Party tomorrow.


----------



## Andra

drenee said:


> Do we have a picture of the tins?
> deb


I can take photos of mine later if no one beats me to it.
I will say that I don't think all of my Zhi tins seal the same. Some of them feel loose. And if you are in a hurry, it's possible to drop the lid into the tin!


----------



## Atunah

So I just had to order from Teavana. I am going to get 4 packages this week related to tea  . I am going to hide them in the closet and bring the teas out in stages, slowly, hubby will never notice that way  .

I feel bad for ordering online at Teavana for those that would like a store near by. I have one that is really close, as far as distance that is. Its in a mall though, Huge humongous mall. I looked at the map and getting there would cause me to have a panic attack I think. I only drive backstreets here in San Antonio. I just can't deal with the traffic and intersections here. Thats saying something, considering I was trained on the Autobahn.  . 

Can't ask hubby to drive as he already picks on me for not driving the big roads around here. 
I miss small town living  

Anyway, I got a nice selection of mostly rooibos teas from Teavana from going through the recommendations on this thread. I actually have been working my way through this thread from the beginning, I am at page 57 now, but a lot of the teas talked about then are already discontinued. That seems to be especially the case with Teavana. Do they get rid of teas all the time? 

Starting tomorrow, I will get really friendly with the UPS and Fedex guys. Mostly UPS though


----------



## Andra

Atunah said:


> I feel bad for ordering online at Teavana for those that would like a store near by. I have one that is really close, as far as distance that is. Its in a mall though, Huge humongous mall. I looked at the map and getting there would cause me to have a panic attack I think. I only drive backstreets here in San Antonio. I just can't deal with the traffic and intersections here. Thats saying something, considering I was trained on the Autobahn. .


But if you order online you get those nice 2-oz packages that seal tightly. You don't have to deal with pushy salespeople. And if you use the affiliate links, KB gets a little money too!
So even though we now have one in Austin, I suspect that my major purchases of tea will still be online


----------



## Atunah

I do like that they use seal packages. That way I don't have to open all of them at once. Oh who am I kidding  .
Part of the reason I am getting so many different teas is to distract me from doing anything else with my mouth, like munch on things. 
I am having a really really bad case of TMJ(jaw issues) at the moment and I am trying not to chew much. So by drinking all these flavored teas, I hope I can help with that. 
Now I need a new pillow, I thought a memory foam one would help, but its made it so much worse, its hard like a brick and now my ear is hurting like heck too.  . I need a head transplant. 

I been drinking mostly plain black, oolong and greens in the last few months so I felt like something else. I still can't believe how many different teas I have coming in.    I won't know where to start.

Here is what I got from Teavana:

Azteca Fire 2OZ	
Blueberry Bliss 2OZ
Ginseng Vitality 2OZ
TEA: Cocoa Praline Tart Tea 2OZ
Rooibos Tropica 2OZ	
Zingiber Ginger Coconut 2OZ	
Almond Biscotti 2OZ	1	
Tiramisu Treviso Tea 2OZ	1	
Sweet Amore Tea 2OZ	1	
Tao De Fruit Tea 2OZ	1	

And my orders from TG:

Bossa Nova	
Rooibush Panna Cotta Rhubarb Cream
Rooibush Plum Cinnamon
Asatsuyu	
Arabian Night	
Marzipan
Rooibush Cream Caramel
Banana Walnut	
Mr. Ollivander's Magic Potion	
Shogun


Thats a lot of tea   . But I only have a couple of flavored teas in the house now and my hubby drinks tea as much as I do, although he drinks mostly strong blacks and oolongs.


----------



## Tatiana

I just sent an order to TeaGschwender to take advantage of the special discount.  I ordered 1000 grams of Ceylon Uva Highlands and 500 grams of the Ceylon Decaf (I still have about 400 grams of decaf left so I didn't need 1000 grams).  I was able to use the 25% off special with the free shipping.  We order so much tea at a time I never have to pay the shipping because all shipping is free for orders over $50.00.  I'll be placing a order again in 3 months.  We have enough UVA to last another 2 - 3 weeks but I wanted to take advantage of the 25% discount that ends today.


----------



## corkyb

Well, Zhi overnighted my berry hibiscus and I am sitting here sipping it.  The first cup I wasn't so sure, but the second is tasting better and better.  The Zhi teas seem to have a lot of body or something.  Like it goes through stages in my mouth, down my throat, etc.  Kind of like a good wine I guess, although I no longer drink wine.  I am quite impressed with the Plum oolong and now the berry hibiscus.  Did you guys know that hibiscus is known for lowering blood pressure?


----------



## rho

corkyb said:


> Well, Zhi overnighted my berry hibiscus and I am sitting here sipping it. The first cup I wasn't so sure, but the second is tasting better and better. The Zhi teas seem to have a lot of body or something. Like it goes through stages in my mouth, down my throat, etc. Kind of like a good wine I guess, although I no longer drink wine. I am quite impressed with the Plum oolong and now the berry hibiscus. Did you guys know that hibiscus is known for lowering blood pressure?


I placed an order there tonight and I soo wanted the plum oolong but there was no button to order it so I got 3 other samples to try

A couple questions for the experts please - what temperature water to steep the tea. And I keep reading about steeping more than once - is that right in a row or could it be a little later in the day?


----------



## Atunah

Wohoo, my first TG order just arrived. The UPS guy never smelled so good  

Now I sit here sniffing the bags and don't know where to start  

OMG that marzipan smells good and I haven't even opened the bag yet. It smells like actual marzipan like we always ate at xmas. 

I think I should start with the seasonal ones, in case I like them and need to stock up before they gone. So in this order the plum cinnamon is a seasonal item. Off to go brew a cup.

Small cup though as I am sure I will try them all by tonight


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm a little bummed. I just got my TG order and I had ordered the plum cinnamon (among other things) and the cancelled that one saying it was out of stock. It's still showing for sale on the site though. If I try to reorder it now, I'll lose out on the discount and free shipping I got on my order. 

I plan on calling them tomorrow (I tried tonight and the voice mail isn't working) but I was looking forward to trying this one as soon as i got it based on all the rave reviews here. Phooey.


----------



## Atunah

Oh no luv, when did you order. I ordered on the 14th and got my order today with the plum cinnamon.

And you are right, it still shows as in stock online, I even put the 1000 grams in the pull down and it still said in stock  
All my order came, I still have another one coming tomorrow and that has some more seasonal in it. I hope I get it. 

I have tried the plum cin, the marzipan and the roo caramel so far and I am drinking the bossa nova right now. I am not sure about the marzipan yet, I think I need more leaf or longer steep. For now I am following the instructions to the letter with my gram scale and go from there. I only make 4oz at a time, as I have 7 teas to try today


----------



## Neo

Oh no Luv, so sorry to hear that  . TG's CS is not easy to catch, but once you do they are actually really nice - I'm sure they'll make it right if they can!

Atunah: LOL - hope the bathroom is close to your bedroom  . But tell us how you like all your new teas please!!!!!!

I got my Zhi order with all my little samples that I took to work with me, and I'm trying a new one every day. Yesterday was Mango black (my hopes on this one weren't too high), it was stunning!!!!! A soft, very mango-y black tea, I will buy again! Today, I had White Blueberry - not so much (I actually gave it immediately to a co-worker who was willing to give it a shot). Tomorrow... I'll decide when I get there  

Paula, the Plum Oolong is one of my big favorites, and you should definitely try to second steep it (third steep is just not good). It's totally different on second steep, and sometimes I think it's even better than the first, amazing!


----------



## corkyb

I like the plum oolong better than the berry hibiscus.  As a matter of fact, I loved the plum oolong.  But that may be partially because of the caffeine in it.  I seldom drink caffeinated beverages although I much prefer them.  They are not good for my heart rate and they stimulate my appetite, oddly enough.  I didn't try a tea today.  My back is bothering me; I spent the morning in bed and then cleaned myself up and got my second acupuncture treatment.  It didn't help as much as the first and I could not relax into today.  Last week I fell right asleep.  

I am definitely a Zhi fan now though.  You can just tell they are good teas.  What size are their samples?  I didn't notice.  I only bought their tins, which, of course, are more expensive and the other oolong came in a bag.


----------



## corkyb

Heather, the CS at TG stinks.  Make sure you leave your name and number; they'll get back to you in about a week.  But Neo is right, then they will take care of you.


----------



## Neo

corkyb said:


> What size are their samples?


Their samples come in cute little resealable pouches, and size, or rather weight (size seems to always be the same) varies by tea. I think most of them are at 0.3oz, and I would say that you would get around 6-8 cups out of each pouch maybe. A perfect sampling size


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hmmmmm I have been waiting for Christmas to order tea. I have TG gift certificates on my list. They had better not be out of Plum Cinnamon.


----------



## rho

corkyb said:


> I like the plum oolong better than the berry hibiscus. As a matter of fact, I loved the plum oolong. But that may be partially because of the caffeine in it. I seldom drink caffeinated beverages although I much prefer them. They are not good for my heart rate and they stimulate my appetite, oddly enough.


This might be worth a try to reduce caffeine - from the Zhi site http://www.zhitea.com/steeping-tips-3/

I wanted to try the plum oolong but the order button wouldn't come up - do you think it is because it is next months tea club tea? Or they are out of it. I have some samples coming though.. But that sounded yummy


----------



## Atunah

So I am starting my day with black Marzipan (TG) and I am liking it a lot better than yesterday. I think I did a sensory overload by drinking 7 teas one after the other. I like that they don't use cheap malty black to mix with the flavor. Its a gentle enough black so I can drink without getting stomach issues. 

I will try the Bossa Nova again later and hope I get similar results as I didn't really like that one at all last night. It smelled like bandaids to me and everytime I took a zip, thats what I smelled  . Since so many love that tea, I must try it again in a more calm environment and not the hectic excitement of trying all those teas. 

So far as a whole I am liking that TG doesn't let the flavors overpower the tea. Sometimes flavored teas can be cloying. Not so with TG. It adds to the tea rather than covers, if that makes sense. Its like a perfect harmony in flavor. 

And I do remember really really  liking the arabian nights and the panna rhubarb last night, but again, I have to do them one by one and drink them like I usually drink tea. Rhubarb was like love at first sip, like woah


----------



## Neo

Atunah said:


> Rhubarb was like love at first sip, like woah


It was the exact same thing for me with this one 

I find that I let the Bossa Nova steep for less time than what they indicate - I feel it allows for more flavor/less bitterness, and I also use a bit more of it than recommended. But it's definitely one of my favorite teas off all times 

I am getting seriously addicted to the Mango Black from Zhi Tea... I tried the Cacao Chai this morning: very nice, but not sure if I would purchase again (I had to add a bit of sugar - which is very rare, and milk as they advise, and it was really nice but not wow).

I was toying with the idea of immediately ordering some more of the Mango Black (already having a cup now, after the Cacao Chai testing), but they seem to be out of stock, so it shall wait


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Atunah said:


> So I am starting my day with black Marzipan (TG) and I am liking it a lot better than yesterday. I think I did a sensory overload by drinking 7 teas one after the other. I like that they don't use cheap malty black to mix with the flavor. Its a gentle enough black so I can drink without getting stomach issues.
> 
> I will try the Bossa Nova again later and hope I get similar results as I didn't really like that one at all last night. It smelled like bandaids to me and everytime I took a zip, thats what I smelled . Since so many love that tea, I must try it again in a more calm environment and not the hectic excitement of trying all those teas.
> 
> So far as a whole I am liking that TG doesn't let the flavors overpower the tea. Sometimes flavored teas can be cloying. Not so with TG. It adds to the tea rather than covers, if that makes sense. Its like a perfect harmony in flavor.
> 
> And I do remember really really liking the arabian nights and the panna rhubarb last night, but again, I have to do them one by one and drink them like I usually drink tea. Rhubarb was like love at first sip, like woah


LOL pace yourself woman! 7 teas back to back. Wow


----------



## Atunah

My second package from TG arrived. I got a teaspoon with this one  .

I am really pleased with the no drip teapot. It is exactly what I wanted. Makes 16 ounce with some room and came with a filter. The way its built with the spout going up high, it is so easy to pour and no dripping. I can't tell you how hard it is to find a small teapot that doesn't make a mess all over my tea table. 

The mug with the double handle is very well made. Only thing is, its a bit weird to pick up as the handle is flat, not rounded. I have bad wrists, carpel tunnel and its a bit harder to use that some of my others. Not horrible and I don't think anyone else would even notice. Its actually easier for me to stick my index finger in the bottom loop only and put the thumb on the outside of the upper loop for balance. Can be used either way. 

I also got the small and large permanent tea filters in addition as I want to give one to hubby for work. The one that came as a special with the no drip pot is similar to those just minus the lid. 

I got 3 more teas with this order, Banana walnut black which I am drinking now and Shogun and Something Ollivar, can't recall the name now  . Its a fruit tea. 

All in all I am very happy with TG, the quality of the teas is fantastic, the teaware is very nice and they pack well too. I will be ordering many more times there I am sure.


----------



## luvmy4brats

corkyb said:


> Heather, the CS at TG stinks. Make sure you leave your name and number; they'll get back to you in about a week. But Neo is right, then they will take care of you.


I can't even leave my name and number, it says the voicemail is unavailable... I'm frustrated.


----------



## corkyb

I feel your pain.  I remember trying to reach them and getting so frustrated.  Perhaps you should email them or did you already?


----------



## corkyb

Bad news from TG re plum cinnamon Rooibush. I received the below email form them today:

Paula,

Unfortunately, our stock of Rooibush Plum Cinnamon is already out of stock for this season. I would be happy to answer any other questions you have about our teas!

Best Regards & Happy Holidays,

Brandi DeYoung
________________________________________
From: Corky [[email protected]]
Sent: Tuesday, December 21, 2010 9:06 PM
To: Monica Aniszewski
Subject: flavor in tea

Can you please tell me exactly what the ingredient "flavor" consists of in your Plum Cinnamon Rooibush tea? I would very much like to try this tea,however, I cannot have any form whatsoever of flour, sugar, or wheat.
Thank you very much.
Paula Bradwell

Heather, if I were you I would write to them and scream bloody murder. I just did that with Vera Bradley and got the sale price for a piece of rolling luggage that wasn't on sale because I ordered the Java Blue and it was on the site when I ordered it and they cancelled my order the next day. Of course, purple punch isn't going to go with all the Java Blue stuff I picked up. But overnighted it to me and didn't charge me any tax. So I made out I guess in some ways. Would much prefer the java blue though.
Paula


----------



## rho

I got my samples from Zhi today - wow that was fast.  Trying to decide which to try first.  And thinking about which to order next to try


----------



## Tatiana

My Ceylon Uva Highlands was just delivered via UPS. I ordered it on Monday morning. We don't need the tea yet. I have enough for another 3 weeks at least, but the 25% discount it was too good to pass up. When you're ordering 1500 -2000 grams of tea at a time a 25% discount really helps. We saved $40.00 this time. I got another Teelamas spoon; I have about a dozen of them now which I don't use. I use my silver Teelamas instead. I also got a sample of _China Wuyuan Jasmine Tea_ in a little bag. I think I'll put it in my daughter's stocking.

I won't have to order tea until April (hopefully there will be a 20 - 25% discount about reorder time).

Merry Christmas, Happy Tea Time.


----------



## Atunah

I just got my Teavana package. It came a day early, which is good, but it was intercepted by hubby . Um yeah, more tea .

Still drinking the Rhubarb Panna Cotta from TG right now, don't know which teavana to start with. I'll just grab in the box randomly .

*Tatiana* tell me about the Ceylon highlands. Is it smooth? Not to astringent? I could use a basic good black tea for the future. I am currently drinking something from fuijan and hubby likes the yunnans I can't drink those. I never had issues with Ceylons but the ones I had in the past were pretty boring. Obviously they weren't of a great quality.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

When I got some Teavana tea last week, I was on the fence about Spice of Life.  I liked the smell but was not sure that I liked it that well.  After drinking my first cup, my opinion changed!  It smells so much nicer when it is tea than the loose leaves.  It is really tasty too.  I am so sad that I got such a small amount of it (since I was not sure I would like it)

Funny enough, the one that I really liked the smell of (Zingiber Ginger Coconut), I am not totally sold on when it is a tea.  I like it but I am not sure I like well enough to get more of it.  

After Christmas, I see a trip to Teavana in my future.


----------



## Tatiana

Atunah said:


> *Tatiana* tell me about the Ceylon highlands. Is it smooth? Not to astringent? I could use a basic good black tea for the future. I am currently drinking something from fuijan and hubby likes the yunnans I can't drink those. I never had issues with Ceylons but the ones I had in the past were pretty boring. Obviously they weren't of a great quality.


It is smooth, not astringent at all. DH used to like the India black teas until I introduced him to Ceylon. We tried all TG's Ceylon varieties and preferred Uva. We don't drink coffee, tea is our drink of choice which is why I order so much of it at one time. DH likes a strong, bold flavor to his tea and I thought he wouldn't like the Ceylon but he actually prefers it to the India's we were getting. It might be worth a small amount to try it out.

I must go now, DH is anxious to get home and have his evening cup of tea after a hard day in our retail shop.


----------



## kdawna

mmm... sitting here sipping my Cacao Mint Black Tea with a bit more peppermint tea added.  TG sent me one sample I haven't tried.(nothing that excited me) Thankfully I had ordered the Rooibush Plum Cinnamon.  It is so fragrant and really good. Wouldn't it be nice if they would make it year round? They would certainly make more money so that would be to their advantage. Recently I also opened a package of Teavana Assam Breeze and it's now in my top favorites list. I am so happy to have been enabled here!
Brenda B.


----------



## Atunah

Tatiana said:


> It is smooth, not astringent at all. DH used to like the India black teas until I introduced him to Ceylon. We tried all TG's Ceylon varieties and preferred Uva. We don't drink coffee, tea is our drink of choice which is why I order so much of it at one time. DH likes a strong, bold flavor to his tea and I thought he wouldn't like the Ceylon but he actually prefers it to the India's we were getting. It might be worth a small amount to try it out.
> 
> I must go now, DH is anxious to get home and have his evening cup of tea after a hard day in our retail shop.


Thank you, I think I will try some in my next order. I like to have at least one cup of unflavored black tea a day. I am trying to cut back on it a bit which is why I got so many different herbals and rooibus teas, but once a day I need that pure kick. I just don't like them to malty and strong, it hurts my stomach.
The description of the Ceylon Highlands sure sounds interesting.

I am drinking the almond biscotti now from Teavana. Yum that is some good tea. Very smooth and it smells just like a biscotti .

I had the Ginger Vitality last night after coming home from the Indian restaurant. That one is great too. It resteeps also very well, I could have gotten a 3rd one from it easy.

And I agree on the plum cinnamon and making it year round. It is pretty good.


----------



## kdawna

I am trying to enable my sibblings to use loose tea so I ordered some tea strainers on Amazon. I got a call from the place who sells them and it was a lady owns a  tea business and she was so nice. She was trying to save me the high shipping charge I was going to pay since I wanted the items by next week. She sells a Plum Black tea but it doesn't have cinnamon in it. I don't know if I am allowed to put her site on here so let me know it anyone wants it. Brenda B.


----------



## rho

I got an email from Zhi and the Plum Oolong is back on site...so of course I ordered that, Ginger peach and some samples to try ... Great customer service!


----------



## Addie

Hope everyone is enjoying the holidays with their family, friends and tea!
I'm happy everyone who bought new teas is, for the most part, enjoying them all! Next year I'll have to make a plan to order that Plum Cinnamon tea. Wow, did that sell out fast!
I just got Kusmi Prince Vladimir Tea as one of my gifts, and I love it! The description says it's "a blend of Ceylon and China teas with scents of orange, lemon, vanilla, grapefruit and spices." Lovely. It's a giant size (8.8 oz), so it looks like I'll have to find a different place to store my teas since the current space is filled to the brim. And, of course, now I want to try their other teas.


----------



## Neo

AddieLove said:


> I just got Kusmi Prince Vladimir Tea as one of my gifts, and I love it! The description says it's "a blend of Ceylon and China teas with scents of orange, lemon, vanilla, grapefruit and spices." Lovely. It's a giant size (8.8 oz), so it looks like I'll have to find a different place to store my teas since the current space is filled to the brim. And, of course, now I want to try their other teas.


Yaaayyy AddieLove, I'm so glad you like it! Along with Marco Polo, this is the first tea I posted about when I joined this thread . It is a staple in my pantry, and I always come back to it: to me it's a winter/Christmas classic, for some reason.

I've tried their other teas, but have to say that they didn't really do it for me - Prince Vladimir is the one! However, if you are interested, Dean and Deluca sells sets of smaller tins of Kusmi teas, kind of like samplers of different kinds 

On this note, I'm off to brew a pot of Prince Vladimir 

MERRY CHRISTMAS to all, and happy tea time on this special day


----------



## Addie

Neo said:


> Yaaayyy AddieLove, I'm so glad you like it! Along with Marco Polo, this is the first tea I posted about when I joined this thread . It is a staple in my pantry, and I always come back to it: to me it's a winter/Christmas classic, for some reason.
> 
> I've tried their other teas, but have to say that they didn't really do it for me - Prince Vladimir is the one! However, if you are interested, Dean and Deluca sells sets of smaller tins of Kusmi teas, kind of like samplers of different kinds
> 
> On this note, I'm off to brew a pot of Prince Vladimir
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS to all, and happy tea time on this special day


  I should have known it was you! I remember reading about the tea here and had put it on my wishlist, but then over time I forgot who mentioned it. I am not surprised. 
I'm loving this tea. Bergamot is one of my favourite tea flavours (which I guess is obvious given the number of Earl Greys I have), and I love the additional spices together with it. It does seem very wintery to me as well. Thanks for the tip on the smaller sets! I won't rush to buy them since you weren't in love with the rest, and you and I seem to have pretty similar tea tastes. I'm thrilled that I like the tea or 8.8oz would be terrible. I love the tin, too, and looking at it just makes me happy. And thirsty.


----------



## Neo

AddieLove said:


> I should have known it was you! I remember reading about the tea here and had put it on my wishlist, but then over time I forgot who mentioned it. I am not surprised.
> I'm loving this tea. Bergamot is one of my favourite tea flavours (which I guess is obvious given the number of Earl Greys I have), and I love the additional spices together with it. It does seem very wintery to me as well. Thanks for the tip on the smaller sets! I won't rush to buy them since you weren't in love with the rest, and you and I seem to have pretty similar tea tastes. I'm thrilled that I like the tea or 8.8oz would be terrible. I love the tin, too, and looking at it just makes me happy. And thirsty.


LOL, I too noticed that we seem to have similar tea tastes (amongst other things  ) - you should definitely try the Mariage Freres Wedding Imperial! I feel like it's kind of the next step from Marco Polo, where Marco Polo would be a nice introduction, and Wedding Imperial the graduation from the introduction (does this make sense).

I know what you mean with the 8.8oz tin: it really is quite big. They used to also have a 4oz tin, but it seems difficult to find lately, for some reason - not that I'm complaining, I find the 8.8 oz perfectly adequate 

I too was shocked how fast the TG Plum Cinnamon was gone, especially as they were supposed to have it until end of February. They obviously grossly miscalculated. Such a pity really, it's a lovely tea which would totally deserve being offered all year long!


----------



## Addie

Neo said:


> LOL, I too noticed that we seem to have similar tea tastes (amongst other things  ) - you should definitely try the Mariage Freres Wedding Imperial! I feel like it's kind of the next step from Marco Polo, where Marco Polo would be a nice introduction, and Wedding Imperial the graduation from the introduction (does this make sense).
> 
> I know what you mean with the 8.8oz tin: it really is quite big. They used to also have a 4oz tin, but it seems difficult to find lately, for some reason - not that I'm complaining, I find the 8.8 oz perfectly adequate
> 
> I too was shocked how fast the TG Plum Cinnamon was gone, especially as they were supposed to have it until end of February. They obviously grossly miscalculated. Such a pity really, it's a lovely tea which would totally deserve being offered all year long!


Yes, I do pretty much buy whatever you like and then love it to death.  Wedding Imperial will definitely be the next tea I'll buy. I want to try and drink some of the tea I have now so I can make some room! But who knows how long I'll be able to hold out for? 

I like the idea of seasonal items, but in practice, they just end up irritating me and making me sad when I can't get them when I want them or when I run out before I can repurchase. Hopefully they'll consider making it all year since it seems so popular.


----------



## Atunah

Hope everyone had a good holiday  

Our heater in the apartment died yesterday, they just fixed it. It has been really cold here in San Antonio and I was drinking a lot of tea to keep me warm  

So I had a chance to try most of the teavana teas I got over the weekend and I have to say I am a bit dissapointed in them. I do like the almond biscotti and the Tiramisu is pretty good, although it doesn't really taste like Tiramisu to me. I didn't like the Azteca at all.
I kept trying more and less leaf, its just so cloying. The Cocoa praline smells just like a tart, it taste like one too, a very very sweet one. Its good, but its really more like a liquid sweet than a tea experience. 

So for me the Teavana teas seem a bit over the top as far as flavor goes. To much going on at once I think. I much prefer the understated flavors of Tea Gschwendner. I get the tea experience with those even with the rooibos ones, although they not technically teas. 
So the Teavana will be for when I need a liquid candy bar and when I want to drink Tea/Tisane, I will go for the TG. 

Now I am wondering about a Mango or strawberry cream that might be good. TG has a few different ones I see. 

I bought one tea from TG that I cannot drink. My own fault as I didn't read the ingredients right, the Mr Ollivander magic potion has licorice in it and it makes me ill. Always has. Hubby doesn't like licorice either, so no clue what to do with that one.  

Making a list for my next TG order in the new year. Anna's, Ceylon Uva and I want something mango or strawberry.

I found with the Teavana that I don't like much plain fruit teas. I don't drink iced tea of any kind, only hot so maybe they do better cold. I don't mind fruit with tea, as long as I taste something other than just fruit. 

I might try some samples from ZHI, I keep reading about some of them here. They should ship here fast as they are in Texas, so no long wait  . I want to try that plum oolong. 

Off to have some Bossa Nova, which I am still experimenting with. I am liking it better the more I drink it.


----------



## Neo

Atunah, I agree with you: I'm just not that into Teavana teas, and have actually given up on them. I only order from Teavana for tea accessories (on that front, I find them way better than all the others, their tins especially, are fantastic!).

In terms of Mango: I have recently discovered the Mango Black from Zhi Tea, and it's AMAZING!!!!!! Really, absolutely outstanding, and I highly recommend it (along with their Plum Oolong - and their Very Berry herbal which satisfies my "sour/fruity" cravings when I get them  ). I actually just ordered 8oz of the Mango Black on Friday, as my sample was getting to the end and I couldn't bear the thought of being without now


----------



## Atunah

Thanks   So you like the Zhi mango? You really like it?  
I might get some different samples there to see what I like. 

Ok I did some researching on the Teavana teas and it looks like that they get their teas from Specialteas.com. I actually found the almond biscotti there as almond cookie. On my Teavana order they list as location stratford CT, 500 Long Beach Blvd. 

That is the exact location of the specialteas site. After googling, it seems its been known amongst tea folks for a while that specialteas supplies amongst others to Teavana. They do the private labeling for them. The almond cookie that is the almond biscotti on Teavana is half the price getting it from the supplier. 

I looked at a few others and the ingredients do line up, just the names are different. Since specialteas sells samples for $1, it might be worth to try. I personally have not ordered from them, but I might try that almond cookie one to compare with the biscotti. 

I just found this all interesting.


----------



## Neo

Atunah said:


> Thanks  So you like the Zhi mango? You really like it?


How did you guess


----------



## Atunah

Just a note for those that like some of the discontinued teas from Teavana, they are having a sale on them on the website. 
So far I seen 
Tao de Fruit 3.90
Pearl Lemon Panache 3.40
Tahitian limeade Roo 3.40
sweet amore roo 3.10
citron sonata green  

and a bunch of others.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

I was pretty thrilled to see Teavana is opening a store in Reston!  Woo hoo!  I saw it last night, the signs covering the window in Town Center.  I don't know when it is opening though.


----------



## Andra

Atunah said:


> I bought one tea from TG that I cannot drink. My own fault as I didn't read the ingredients right, the Mr Ollivander magic potion has licorice in it and it makes me ill. Always has. Hubby doesn't like licorice either, so no clue what to do with that one.


Atunah, I like the Ollivander's. It's one of my favorite hot teas for winter. I'll buy your package from you if you want.


----------



## Andra

kdawna said:


> I am trying to enable my sibblings to use loose tea so I ordered some tea strainers on Amazon. I got a call from the place who sells them and it was a lady owns a tea business and she was so nice. She was trying to save me the high shipping charge I was going to pay since I wanted the items by next week. She sells a Plum Black tea but it doesn't have cinnamon in it. I don't know if I am allowed to put her site on here so let me know it anyone wants it. Brenda B.


I don't think there is anything on KB that says you can't post a link. We've posted all kinds of links to tea-related stuff. I say - go for it!


----------



## Atunah

Andra, its great there are so many teas out there for all of us. Hubby wants to try it, but I don't think he will like it, I told him its got licorice. I'll just send it to you, I wouldn't know what to do with it anyway. Just pm me your address here and I get it out to you as soon as I find a envelope and send it off  

I literally only made one cup out of it  

I been playing with the Teavana stuff I don't like so much as its way over flavored. I think its because I don't every put sugar in my teas, I don't drink ice teas of any kind, especially not with sugar in it and so I am not used to and not liking the sweet stuff so much. So I have this green rooibos hanging around here, way back I bought a pound of that stuff in bulk of Amazon  . 
I mixed 1ts of green roo with 1 ts of Azteca from Teavana and its a lot better. It really tones down the sweetness and because the green is more hayish then the regular roo, I think it works better. I think I will try that with the others too.


----------



## rho

Tried ZHI GABA Oolong today and like it - then I tried it with some True Orange and liked it THEN I tried it stirred with a cinnamon stick. Yummy.  I didn't try steeping it a forth time though  . I think next order will have more than a sample of that one...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

RavenclawPrefect said:


> I was pretty thrilled to see Teavana is opening a store in Reston! Woo hoo! I saw it last night, the signs covering the window in Town Center. I don't know when it is opening though.


Oh good god, I am a dead woman.



> So for me the Teavana teas seem a bit over the top as far as flavor goes. To much going on at once I think. I much prefer the understated flavors of Tea Gschwendner. I get the tea experience with those even with the rooibos ones, although they not technically teas.
> So the Teavana will be for when I need a liquid candy bar and when I want to drink Tea/Tisane, I will go for the TG.


This is my saving grace. The teas Ilike from Teavana are the basic teas. I do not like their floavored teas nearly as much because they are, in my opinion,over infused. So I love the Gyokuro Imperial, the White Earl Grey, and a few of the blends but that is about it. 75% of my tea comes from TG because when they do infuse teas you can still taste the tea. The infusion is subtle and in the back ground.

I am trying to resist putting together a tea order. I have 20 some teas at my desk and really need to make my way through them before ordering more. I need to write down the teas that I love and stick to those.


----------



## Andra

ProfCrash said:


> I am trying to resist putting together a tea order. I have 20 some teas at my desk and really need to make my way through them before ordering more. I need to write down the teas that I love and stick to those.


Ha! Let us know how that works out for you, Master Tea Enabler!


----------



## bobavey

The spiced Chai tea is my favorite.


----------



## Atunah

ProfCrash said:


> This is my saving grace. The teas Ilike from Teavana are the basic teas. I do not like their floavored teas nearly as much because they are, in my opinion,over infused. So I love the Gyokuro Imperial, the White Earl Grey, and a few of the blends but that is about it. 75% of my tea comes from TG because when they do infuse teas you can still taste the tea. The infusion is subtle and in the back ground.
> 
> I am trying to resist putting together a tea order. I have 20 some teas at my desk and really need to make my way through them before ordering more. I need to write down the teas that I love and stick to those.


HaHa. Good luck with that one. I am writing a list already too. lol. Hey, at leasts its an obsession thats good for you. Could be worse I guess. 
Yes, I do prefer the subtler flavors too, TG is just perfect for me that way. I still know what I am drinking and the flavor enhances the tea just right.

Teavana does have some cool looking teaware and I like the look of their perfect tea maker better than the Adagio one I have right now.

They have a sale too right now with some teaware also marked down for those that need some. I saw a couple of Tetsubin on sale. That is something I don't have yet..... Hmmmm No no no no.


----------



## rho

Neo said:


> In terms of Mango: I have recently discovered the Mango Black from Zhi Tea, and it's AMAZING!!!!!! Really, absolutely outstanding, and I highly recommend it (along with their Plum Oolong - and their Very Berry herbal which satisfies my "sour/fruity" cravings when I get them ). I actually just ordered 8oz of the Mango Black on Friday, as my sample was getting to the end and I couldn't bear the thought of being without now


I have to try the Mango Black in my next order .... The Plum Oolong came in today and it is super .. Going to try the restful blend tonight too. And the Ginger peach smells heavenly that is tomorrows trial


----------



## cmg.sweet

Atunah said:


> They have a sale too right now with some teaware also marked down for those that need some. I saw a couple of Tetsubin on sale. That is something I don't have yet..... Hmmmm No no no no.


I spent the last couple days in Atlanta and happened by a mall with a Teavana store. I only bought one tea while I was there but couldn't resist the Senbiki Gold Cast Iron Teapot that was on sale for $49...just the right price for the Christmas money I got this year.


----------



## drenee

Can anyone give me some hints on adding milk to my teas please. I have a nice Chai, but it's a bit too strong. 
Thank you. 
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Start with a small amount and add more if you need.


----------



## Atunah

cmg.sweet said:


> I spent the last couple days in Atlanta and happened by a mall with a Teavana store. I only bought one tea while I was there but couldn't resist the Senbiki Gold Cast Iron Teapot that was on sale for $49...just the right price for the Christmas money I got this year.


I was looking at that one on the website. I think it would be nice to have one. I just need one though for everything. I assume it is coated on the inside? How long does tea keep warm in there without using a tealight warmer? I don't want to use one of those. 
Thats what I really need, something to keep the tea warm for some time. Maybe I need a good thermos instead. But that pot sure looks nice.


----------



## Neo

I find that tea brewed in a cast iron tea pot simply tastes better. I don't know how, and I don't know why, but it really does!!!!!! The problem with them, is that once you start buying one, you are hooked (one year ago, I didn't have even one, now I have 5   Although I am trying to sell my black TG Senbiki, as I have never used it in the end - not sure why either, it's really a cute pot  )!

Anyway, I find that tea stays really hot for about one hour in a cast iron teapot, then warm for about another hour, without a tealight warmer. And yes, they are coated inside, actually, enameled (like those Le Creuset cast iron pots). 

Hope this helps


----------



## Atunah

, in this case, I would be able to stick with just one. Couldn't really afford to buy a lot of these. Plus I am the only one using it  and I just don't have an space to put it. I only have a small barrister  bookcase with glass doors for all my special dishes and pots and everything. Its packed. So no more ware  

I need a kitchen hutch or something at some point. I just would like to sometimes make 2 cups at a time and sit down and slowly drink my tea in proper smaller cups over a period of time. When I do that now with my porcelain pots, the tea gets cold way to quickly and if there is something I just can't stand, its cold tea. Just cannot handle it  . 

Tea, coffee, food, everything has to be hot with me. I never did get the allure of cold/iced tea. Didn't know about that when I grew up until I moved to the US so I was never used to that. 

I guess one hour would be pretty good. Enough to sit down on the sofa and refilling my small cup while watching a show. 

I kind of blown my tea budget already on well tea


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am working on convincing the hubby that we should bring in an interior decorator to help us work a Japanese theme in our main living areas. We both like the clean lines and the style that comes with the Japanese theme. He loved the bonsai plants we saw on vaction, Huntington Gardens has a wonderful collection, and is on board with the idea. I view it as an oppertunity to better display my tea pots and pick up a few more.

Yes, I am just that evil.


----------



## Atunah

That sounds fantastic. I would love to have a section for like a tea relaxing station. Or just a reading corner or a sitting are converted to such. Alas I live in an apartment and area is limited for such  .

My tea shelf with the teas is in the hallway and my teatable is on the small dining table crowding everything and hubby whining about it. Oh well  . 

If you do the decorating, we all want to see pictures when its done.  

I was thinking of finding some shelfs for the dining nook wall to put the pots on, but I would be afraid I'd knock them off. 

I wish I had a Ikea closer as they have what I want in the price I can afford as far as cabinets with shelfs and glass doors go. I can't find anything in other stores in the price range I need. 

What I really need is a house  . Never had one so it would be nice to have like a study or something for the tea. 

I should start playing the lottery


----------



## BTackitt

I got a special e-mail today reminding me that at 12:01am PST, Lupicia will be having its New Years special sale, and it is going to be a bit more customizeable than last years.

From their website: http://www.lupiciausa.com/v/static/monthly-magazine/1012-p2.html
In the Japanese tradition, LUPICIA will be offering fukubukuro, "Happy Bags", beginning January 1st. These bags are a grab bag of pre-selected tea, and contain double the retail value.
The contents remain a surprise until you open them, and that is part of the fun! It is a great way to try a variety of new teas and share tea with friends. Happy Bags will be available as long as supplies last.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The Lupica bags are fun. If you have the chance, get the bigger of the two bags. Last year it had a better infuser then the smaller one. 

I will probably order one because I am a total sucker for surprise bags.


----------



## Atunah

Hmmm, that sure sounds like a great way to try some different teas.
And since I need more tea like I need more hairballs in the house, I will probably get one  

Signed, me weakling.


----------



## Neo

Me too Atunah, me too.... I just "cleaned up" my tea shelves the other day, and had determined that I wasn't buying any new teas anymore... But just now I clicked on the Lupicia website, and already I want to try the Monsieur (black tea with blueberry and vanilla), the Blueberry & Cassis, and the Litchi Oolong (which will either be totally gross or delicious!)... Please shoot me  

And I would love one of those surprise bags!!!! I just hope I forget tomorrow night... (highly doubt it, but it may get to be super late as I'm on th East cost...)


----------



## Atunah

Zhi's site has been down all day. I was trying to see if I needed some samples and it doesn't even exist.
Someone forgot to pay their bill?  

Putting together a list for TG next order. I think I am going to try their black sampler as I wanted to try that ceylon highlands and its in there. That way I get to try a few others too. The other samplers aren't as useful as I either already have or not interested in what they put in there. 

I am bored and in a limbo. I have to go without lenses for some issues my hard lenses caused and I don't have glasses and the ones I ordered yesterday at the doc will take 2 weeks to come back. I am totally lost, can't drive and have to use cheap reading glasses for the computer and reading which aren't strong enough of course. You can't buy them that strong over the counter. 
I haven't had a pair of glasses in 20 years as I have been wearing rigid gas permeable lenses. I despise glasses  

I am depressed and therefore look at tea online, and pots and ... you get the idea. Someone please lock up my credit card


----------



## rho

Atunah said:


> Zhi's site has been down all day. I was trying to see if I needed some samples and it doesn't even exist.
> Someone forgot to pay their bill?


It seems to be up now - maybe try again....

On the contact front - I so understand. I had to stop wearing contacts some years ago and I still hate glasses


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, they are up again. Not sure if thats a good thing though for me right now  .

I hope I can wear contacts again. It all depends on how my cornea heals I guess. Bad thing is, I hate soft contacts too. I only ever loved my hard lenses.  . Chances are not good I will every wear those again and so 20 years of being able to fix my vision pretty good is gone as neither soft contacts or especially glasses can give me the clarity and sharpness I come to expect from Rigid lenses.

Plus I live in a sun state, I cannot be out the house without sunglasses and I have seen nothing yet that doesn't look like a total dork as a solution over glasses.  . And I just do not look good in any way shape or form with glasses. Ugh. 
I will beg on my knees at the doctors for contacts. 

I been drinking a lot of comfort tea since yesterday  . Caramel Cream, Panna Cotta Rhubarb and Shogun work good.


----------



## rho

What is the Panna Cotta Rhubarb like?

My issues were with my eyes drying up too much for contacts so hopefully you will be back in contact land very soon....fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Atunah

The Panna Cotta Rhubarb is hard to describe. Especially for me the review/description challenged.  . I either like something, or I don't, or I like it some. Let me see. It has some creaminess to it, not a cloying kind, just a smooth creaminess. I guess thats the baked good the Panna and the sweet cream flavoring they listing. Then I get just a little of the rhubarb tartness and then there is something else I can't really identify. 

Its very balanced, to me at least. I love rhubarb. I had no expectation as to how this one would taste. I never seen dried rhubarb so I was very curious. It turned out to be one of the favorites of the 10 teas  ordered from TG. 
I like the shogun too and it has some rhubarb in it. There is still a black tea with rhubarb they carry I haven't tried yet  

As to the contacts, yes soft lenses tend to dry out the eyes much more than the rigid gas do. Its because the soft ones suck the moisture from the eye to the lens, like a sponge, they need to stay moist. The rigid doesn't have that as its just a piece of plastic. And rigids let more oxygen to the eye than soft. Most people don't even know that hard/Rigid lenses are a more advance technology then soft ones. But I am not sure if I'll ever be able to wear the rigids again and I tried soft ones in the past and they feel not very good on my eye. They dry out like crazy.  . If I were the praying kind I would say some so in 2 weeks I get the ok for the rigids. But the doctor didn't really sound hip on it on Wednesday. 

Oh well. Enough of my whine. 

Starting my day with the Marzipan. Its a really good one to start the day when I need the kick of a black. 
I think what I really like about TG black flavored teas is that they use mostly indian black teas for the base. I have seen other places where they use Assam. I don't like Assam teas as they are to astringent for me and cause stomach issues. Some places use Ceylon which is better than Assam. But I am really liking the base TG uses. Its as important to me than the flavor used in a tea. And since TG doesn't overpower the tea itself, a good base has to be used. 

The Panna Cotta of course is a rooibos so I like that one later in the day when I drank enough caffeine or whatever the tea stimulant is called


----------



## BTackitt

Neo said:


> Me too Atunah, me too.... I just "cleaned up" my tea shelves the other day, and had determined that I wasn't buying any new teas anymore... But just now I clicked on the Lupicia website, and already I want to try the Monsieur (black tea with blueberry and vanilla), the Blueberry & Cassis, and the Litchi Oolong (which will either be totally gross or delicious!)... Please shoot me
> 
> And I would love one of those surprise bags!!!! I just hope I forget tomorrow night... (highly doubt it, but it may get to be super late as I'm on th East cost...)


Neo, Samples are on their way to you.. but obviously won't get there before tomorrow...


----------



## Jane917

Sipping a cup of Teavana Rooibos Tropica, steeped in a cast iron pot,  on a cold day!

Atunah, sorry the contacts might not work out for you. I was never successful with contacts, so bear wearing glasses, knowing I can't read a thing without them. I tried Transition lenses for a while. They were good, not great. I have compromised the sunglass problem by wearing Cocoons over my glasses. Not the most attractive, but at least I can see and shield the sun at the same time.


----------



## lonestar

Just started drinking hot tea again after years of only drinking iced tea.  After much reading, I ordered three teas and a small glass teapot from Teavana.  So far, I am enjoying all three.  Two have caffeine and I have to be careful of the time of day I drink them.  I may have to try some of the samples I have read about on this thread.  I think a sample package might help me choose future teas.

I'll always love my iced tea but this is a good change from coffee as a hot beverage.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Neo

BTackitt said:


> Neo, Samples are on their way to you.. but obviously won't get there before tomorrow...


Thank you so much BTackitt, so nice of you, really! Wonder if I'll remember to order the surprise bag at 3:00 AM tonight


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> Thank you so much BTackitt, so nice of you, really! Wonder if I'll remember to order the surprise bag at 3:00 AM tonight


I thought it started at midnight? I will never be awake at either time. I wanted to order one too.


----------



## corkyb

I just went to the Lupicia site and don't find anything about surprise bags even when I do a search.  Anyone help me out?


----------



## Atunah

Tea Gschwendner is having free shipping until 2nd of January, Sunday and also 20% off with coupon "NEW" until Sunday. 

I guess I'll need to complete my ordr list then


----------



## BTackitt

Corky, 12:01AM PST.. Not EST.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

grrr it is 12:30 EST and no good luck bags. Pouts


----------



## Atunah

patience grasshopper...


----------



## Neo

Will the good luck bags appear on the home page? I'm a bit confused by the Lupicia website


----------



## luvmy4brats

I can't believe I'm staying up to wait for these bags.... 15 more minutes...


----------



## Neo

They are on already! And I'm with you Luv  

Small bag or big bag


----------



## luvmy4brats

Big bag... Possibly 2 of them... I might be in trouble...


----------



## Neo

Yaaayyyy, you go girl!!!! I'm going small, and just one - decided to be "reasonable" (I got kind of carried away at Lululemon yesterday afternoon, hem...)


----------



## luvmy4brats

Yep. Two bags. One Black, one decaf... I blame the champagne...


----------



## Neo

LOL! I went $15 black and $15 green/oolong, and now I can't wait to get my goodies (of course!)


----------



## luvmy4brats

After I ordered I thought that maybe I should have gotten a small green/oolong... But decided against it. I don't really drink too much of either.


----------



## Neo

I had the same though about the herbals, but I really have enough roibooses already. I wish I could have had a third each, but that's ok


----------



## BTackitt

I went 1 big black, and added $30 of extra stuff I knew I would be out of soon. And I'm thinking about going back to get a small... sigh..


----------



## cmg.sweet

I got 1 big non-caf and 1 small half green/oolong and half black.  Now I'm looking forward to seeing what is in each of them.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Why can't they have the $50 bags have a loose leaf or bag option? Why?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

OK ordered a $50 bag, what the heck it came with a nice infuser last year, and a $30 bag.

I went with a Green/Oolong for my $50 and a Green/Oolong loose leaf plus Black loose leaf for my $30. I love that they are giving you more choices this year. That is really neat.


----------



## BTackitt

I caved, I got a small too.. half black, have decaf/noncaf Which I assume is herbal.

Prof, you can put in a comment on the order, you might try specifying loose only.

And if they don't, I can swap you some of the decaf for your teabags, I like the bags for school.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I did just that. I said that it was nice to have the option for the $30 bags and I would love to have that option for the $50 bags. We shall see what happens.

ohhhhh I have a ton of tea bags left from last year. I was going to bring them into the office for the tea bag loving folks there.


----------



## Atunah

I been waffling over those bags all day, then I waffled over getting that cast iron pot on sale from Teavana. I ended up deciding not to get either and use those funds for another large TG order. 

I saved 31 Dollar with that 20off coupon and got the oolong and the black sampler among other teas I had compiled on a list. 
I am going to try that diplomat tea. Its kind of expensive, but more palatable with that coupon.  

Had to make a budget decision  

I think I am set for a while now  . 

But it will be fun to hear from all you when you open your surprise bags.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am surprised that the bags are still available. Last year they were sold out by now.


----------



## Neo

Nice haul Atunah, and nice savings !!!!!!! What is that diplomat tea you are talking about?


----------



## Atunah

Diplomat's tea

"Negotiate a peaceful accord between two of the world’s most exquisite teas—Formosa Fancy Superior Oolong and the finest First Flush Darjeeling. The bright, brisk muscatel edge of the Himalayan tea is a worthy companion to the woody, apricot influences of the Taiwanese selection."


Just sounded like something I would like


----------



## Neo

It sounds very nice indeed!!!! Let us know how it is once you have tried it please - for future orders


----------



## Atunah

Ohhh, does that mean I can be an enabler maybe in my future?  

Its rubbing off Profcrash. I'll be your minion  

I am still making a list of review for the teas I already got. I am really really bad at reviews though, but I'll try


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Drinking some sleepytime tea.


----------



## corkyb

I tried the Zhi blood orange last night. It's an herbal tea.  It's very nice.  When it's really hot, it tastes like tea with an orange aftertaste.  Very nice.  As it cools down a bit, you taste more of the orange while it's in your mouth.  I really like it.  I may make it tonight.  are herbal teas able to be reinfused?  I am really liking Zhi teas.  I think I definitely will be a continuing customer.  Did someone say they sell samples?  I am off to look and see.
Paula


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Atunah said:


> Ohhh, does that mean I can be an enabler maybe in my future?
> 
> Its rubbing off Profcrash. I'll be your minion
> 
> I am still making a list of review for the teas I already got. I am really really bad at reviews though, but I'll try


It is nice to know that my evil reach continues to spread. bwwwaahhahahahahah


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, they do sell samples on Zhi.  . I had to close the browser window to stop myself at looking for samples of teas that I just need to try from Zhi  . 

I think I will still try at some point the plum oolong, the mango black and the hibiscus as I keep hearing about it again and again   
Only problem is that it will cost $5 shipping plus tax and just for samples that seems a lot. I wouldn't want to buy $75 worth of tea just to get the free ship. Wonder why they don't have a store in San Antonio, they have lots in Austin.


----------



## Chad Winters

So I want to get a new way to heat the water for my tea. I use a plastic electric water kettle now but should probably get away from the heating in plastic. I use a cast iron teapot, but I can't heat that on the stove.

Is the Zhojirushi thing from Teavana plastic? I like the idea of instant hot water.....


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It is plastic but probably treated with something. No idea what. You can find it on Amazon for a lot less then they have it at Teavana.


----------



## corkyb

Tea Gwschwender sells one too.  I don't know if they are still having their 20% off sale, but that might make it worth buying from them.


----------



## Neo

I'm not sure about the Zo, but I have been lusting after this one for a while now...



Love the fact that it's stainless steel, that it's fast, and that it will keep the water at the desired temperature for 30 mn. And the reviews are stellar! It's just kind of expensive though


----------



## Atunah

I been looking at the Zo too, and that kettle Neo posted. I am using a plastic Braun electric kettle that has lasted me many years now.

From what I am reading on the Amazon site about Zo, the tank is stainless steel, but its covered in non stick coating to prevent calcium buildup.

I do like the idea of the Cuisinart, but darn thats expensive for a kettle. I was looking at the one from Adagio too, has adjustable temps and its $50. I don't think its stainless though.

With the Zo I just worry about how useful it would be. I go from green to black to herbal and back all through the day and it takes a while to get the Zo up to temp. If you set it at lets say 175, but then you want to make some black tea, it has to boil all that water first. Then you are at boiling or 195 and want a green tea, you have to wait for it to cool down.


----------



## corkyb

Ohh I like that Cusineart.  I haven't seen that before.  I might have to buy that.  But jees, I have a Zarafina or whatever it's called, and a zo which I have never taken out of the box.  But this one looks like it would be quick and easy for brewing cups of tea.  hmmm, maybe i should try and sell my zo.  Does anyone have the Cusineart?  Looks like it would be fast.  How does it work if it's cordless?  Neo, you know you are going to buy it and Amazon has it marked down by about $100; I say go for it and report in.


----------



## Tatiana

I had the Capresso Water Kettle that we got from TG.  It was glass and worked wonderfully...for one year and two weeks, then it died.  
I got the all metal Aroma AWK-115S Hot H20 X-Press 1-1/2-Liter Cordless Water Kettle from Amazon last year for under $30.00.  It works well, just as well as the Capresso.  The water guage is not as easily viewed and it's a heck of a lot noisier than the Capresso but, all things considered, it was a good buy.


----------



## Neo

OK, I'm not really interested because I'm really partial to brewing my tea in a cast iron tea pot, and because it's so ridiculously expensive that I will never consider it, but doesn't this thing look amazing (clickable image):


----------



## Neo

corkyb said:


> Ohh I like that Cusineart. I haven't seen that before. I might have to buy that. But jees, I have a Zarafina or whatever it's called, and a zo which I have never taken out of the box. But this one looks like it would be quick and easy for brewing cups of tea. hmmm, maybe i should try and sell my zo. Does anyone have the Cusineart? Looks like it would be fast. How does it work if it's cordless? Neo, you know you are going to buy it and Amazon has it marked down by about $100; I say go for it and report in.


LOL Paula, I've been resisting it for a few weeks now 

It isn't really cordless: the kettle itself is cordless, but the base isn't.


----------



## Atunah

Holy hack. Thats like Tea Porn  

Holy hack again $250 Dollars? American Dollars?


----------



## Neo

Atunah said:


> Holy hack. Thats like Tea Porn
> 
> Holy hack again $250 Dollars? American Dollars?


Yeah, I know!!!!!!!! It's like the Rolls Royce of tea makers !!!!!!!!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Neo said:


> OK, I'm not really interested because I'm really partial to brewing my tea in a cast iron tea pot, and because it's so ridiculously expensive that I will never consider it, but doesn't this thing look amazing (clickable image):


I have seen that. You can get a 2 or 3 liter hot water dispenser and a cast iron tea pot for about the same price. But it does look really nice.


----------



## 1131

Neo said:


> OK, I'm not really interested because I'm really partial to brewing my tea in a cast iron tea pot, and because it's so ridiculously expensive that I will never consider it, but doesn't this thing look amazing (clickable image):


I'm considering this as a Christmas gift to me. I have the Zarafina Tea Maker but my sister broke the pot to hers and they don't sell replacements. At the current price, she will not be buying a new one so she may get mine and I could have this. Right now I'm trying to talk myself out of it.


----------



## corkyb

oohhhhhh, go for it and let us all know how you like it.  The zarafina has somehow become work to me.  Am looking for a simpler solution and something for brewing just a cup of tea.  I have two small cast iron teapots and I don't seem to drink all the tea in them so feel like I am wasting it.  I love tea and wish I could drink more, but it goes right through me.


----------



## Neo

imallbs said:


> I'm considering this as a Christmas gift to me. I have the Zarafina Tea Maker but my sister broke the pot to hers and they don't sell replacements. At the current price, she will not be buying a new one so she may get mine and I could have this. Right now I'm trying to talk myself out of it.


No no no, don't talk yourself out of it!!!! Please get it and tell us how it is so we can live vicariously through you 

Plus, you would make your sister so happy, and it would be so nice of you to give her your Zarafina


----------



## Atunah

corkyb said:


> oohhhhhh, go for it and let us all know how you like it. The zarafina has somehow become work to me. Am looking for a simpler solution and something for brewing just a cup of tea. I have two small cast iron teapots and I don't seem to drink all the tea in them so feel like I am wasting it. I love tea and wish I could drink more, but it goes right through me.


See thats me. I keep thinking about getting a cast iron pot. But I really only drink a cup at a time of any tea. So I only ever make 8 oz at one time. Then I drink something else. I still drink a LOT of tea during the day, jut not more than a cup of each kind. 
So all these pots would be a waste for me. Thats why I still am eyeballing the Zo, if it wasn't for the temperature issues. Maybe I do need one of those temperature kettles and the Adagio is more in my price range than the cuisinart one. That Brewville mansion is way out of my range lol


----------



## 1131

Neo said:


> No no no, don't talk yourself out of it!!!! Please get it and tell us how it is so we can live vicariously through you
> 
> Plus, you would make your sister so happy, and it would be so nice of you to give her your Zarafina


 
I have the page open on my computer with my finger hovering ready to one-click, then I look at the price. I say to mayself, "My Zarafina cost me $40 with shipping and it works fine. You don't need a new tea maker. But it's so shiny. Just click go on do it" Not yet, staying away. but the page is still open


----------



## Neo

imallbs said:


> I have the page open on my computer with my finger hovering ready to one-click, then I look at the price. I say to mayself, "My Zarafina cost me $40 with shipping and it works fine. You don't need a new tea maker. But it's so shiny. Just click go on do it" Not yet, staying away. but the page is still open


Where are you buying from? It shows as out of stock on Amazon for me - thank God! hopefully by the time it's back I will have forgotten about it, because really, it's totally out of my price range, and also really doesn't fit my tea drinking style no matter how much I wish it did, lol! Cast iron teapot and tea light with mini cups are perfect for me . Which is why that Cuisinart kettle would be perfect, sigh...

Anyway, I think you should totally go for it and treat yourself, especially if you haven't made yourself a Xmas present yet: it's more than time!


----------



## StaceyHH

I have BOTH the Zoji, AND the UtiliTEA from Adagio. Love them both. With the Zoji, I just use a water cooler. Keep it on 205 most of the time, unless I know I'm going to be drinking a lot of green teas that day. Sometimes I just throw an ice cube on the leaves before dispensing. For tea brewing I've used everything from traditional teaware (tokoname, yixing, gaiwan, etc) to the teavana "perfect" brewer thingy. For quick and easy/easy to clean though, nothing I've found beats this: http://vitaltleaf.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=13_11&products_id=177


----------



## 1131

It's in my basket at Williams-Sonoma but they want too much for shipping ($2.  I may see if they have it at the store when I go downtown tomorrow.  It's out of stock at both Amazon and Teavana.  Amazon is taking orders though.  On 2 other sites it's advertised to be available in February.  I may go ahead and order it and then cancel if my brain finds it's way back home.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Tatiana said:


> I had the Capresso Water Kettle that we got from TG. It was glass and worked wonderfully...for one year and two weeks, then it died.
> I got the all metal Aroma AWK-115S Hot H20 X-Press 1-1/2-Liter Cordless Water Kettle from Amazon last year for under $30.00. It works well, just as well as the Capresso. The water guage is not as easily viewed and it's a heck of a lot noisier than the Capresso but, all things considered, it was a good buy.


I use that Aroma kettle too, it is a bit loud but I'm still very happy with it for the cost.


----------



## Andra

For anyone local - like Austin - one of the Groupons for today is $20 for $40 at Zhi Tea.  BUT you have to use it in the store.  And they only have the one actual storefront here in town.


----------



## Chad Winters

I'm thinking about this one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001POAT6A/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER

It's about 1/2 to 1/3 the cost of the zho, but it might be a you get what you pay for kinda thing


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Sounds kind of hit and miss Chad. The reviews are pretty bi modal.


----------



## 1131

They wanted $300 for this at the local Williams-Sonoma so I didn't get it there. I put in my order at Amazon. I'm hoping it won't be in stock until February so I'll have time to come to my senses.


----------



## corkyb

imallbs said:


> They wanted $300 for this at the local Williams-Sonoma so I didn't get it there. I put in my order at Amazon. I'm hoping it won't be in stock until February so I'll have time to come to my senses.


Wiliams Sonoma was advertising $239, I think, on the web. That's crazy.


----------



## corkyb

Woot sellout has a glass teapot and variety of flowering teas for $22.99

http://deals.woot.com/sellout


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I brought in Lupica sampes from last years bags to try at work. I drank a decent number while we were travelling for the honeymoon but still have some left over. I have five flavors that I did not try that I will be trying this week. Just in time for a new shipment to come in.

For now I am enjoying a pot of Rooibos Lemon.


----------



## Atunah

Starting the day with some Banana Walnut (TG). I really like it and I am sad its just a seasonal  . I did order the Banana Choco Crepe in the hope that I will like it too. 

I am not really a fan of seasonal flavors. I really don't like that when I find something I like, I can't just go and get it. 
Thats mean


----------



## cmg.sweet

I'm breaking in my new cast iron pot with some Sencha this morning, it is chilly here today so I'll probably be drinking tea most of the day. I need to pick out  a few flavors to take tomorrow when I go back to work.  Spring semester has come too soon!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am bummed that my "You can't use candles at work" co-worker has been moved next to my desk. I used to be able to use my tea warmer for for my tea pot but not now. 

(sigh)


----------



## Atunah

I am confused. Why can't you use your tea warmer, you aren't using candles on it, just a pot.


----------



## Neo

I just wanted to say that I am selling my small black Senbiki cast iron teapot from Teagschwendner on the Buy/Sell/Trade and Barter part of the boards!










Just in case anyone was interested - I'm planning to put the money of that sale towards the purchase of that Cuisinart kettle


----------



## Atunah

Oh how cute. I can't I can't I can't I can't  

Buts its adorable....................the right size for me too. 

But I can't. Sigh.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Atunah said:


> I am confused. Why can't you use your tea warmer, you aren't using candles on it, just a pot.


I use a tea candle in it to keep it warm and help keep my tea warm.


----------



## Atunah

ProfCrash said:


> I use a tea candle in it to keep it warm and help keep my tea warm.


Oh, I thought you had one of those electric mug warmers. Some put those melt candle thingies on those.

What kind of people do you work with, man that stinks. Do they think you'll burn down the office?


----------



## Neo

Atunah said:


> Oh how cute. I can't I can't I can't I can't
> 
> Buts its adorable....................the right size for me too.
> 
> But I can't. Sigh.


LOL, I know exactly how you feel: that's exactly what's going on in my head with regards to that Cuisinart kettle, which I know would work out perfectly for me, sigh...

Let me know if you change your mind though


----------



## Atunah

I'll let you know. But hubby would kill me if I bring another pot on the house.   

I am sitting here with a cinnamon roll we bought at the store yesterday, warmed up a few seconds in the Micro and a cup of
Marzipan black (TG). Oh my oh my thats good.  

I really really like the Marzipan, the more I drink it, the more I want it. Definitely a re buy. The Marzipan, Bossa Nova I will get larger amounts next time.  Panna Cotta Rhubarb, Shogun and Asatsuyu are all re buys. Well will be once I re buy them that is  

The Banana Walnut is good too, but I can live without if I have too  . The Arabian night is good, but I am not addicted to it yet. The Caramel Cream Rooibus is really good too, but I don't drink it every day as its very creamy. Not that thats a bad thing, just not a everyday thing for me. 
The Plum Cinnamon is really good too, but again I can live without, since its a seasonal its a good thing  

The only one I didn't like found a new home, so I am happy  

Thats a really good ratio of liking teas. Unfortunately I didn't have that much luck with the Teavana teas with only one of them I ended up liking a lot, the Almond Biscotti. But I like the Marzipan from TG better than that. 

I will in a while though get hubby the teavana teamaker as I like the style of it better than the one he is using now from Adagio. He has worn his out. What I do like though about the Adagio one is that I can order replacements for the filter, which he has gone through 5 of those by now. The plastic though looks dingy and even cleaning with baking soda doesn't make much of a difference anymore. 

Again, Marzipan tea with some dessert is tea paradise


----------



## Trilby

Just got one of these,(different pattern)..love it! (EliteElishi)


----------



## frolic

Admission, I don't have a kindle- yet. I spend to much of my money on tea(and yarn). Your tea thread is just to nice to look in on. I think the kindle will be coming for my birthday in March.

So I've been stalking this tread first because I was looking for info about lupicia's happy bags then because people started talking about the breville one touch, my dream.

I've been planning on buying one for a while. Samovar has it in stalk and free shipping in the US. Live social has a deal today where for $25 you can get a $50 gift card so that cuts the price down to $225 http://livingsocial.com/deals/18116?ref=conf-jp&rpi=3207001, still hefty for a tea toy but for those of us who want to justify it it makes it a tad bit easier.

Did anyone get a bag from Lupicia last year remember what was in their bags? Hopefully by the time it comes the kettle won't be far behind.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Welcome frolic!

Last year I got one large bag and one small bag, just like this year. Last year there was no loose leaf option for the small bags.

Off the top of my head, the small bag had a large tea ball (I recall whining about it), about 8-10 sample tins of black, green, herbal, and oolong tea, a couple box of bagged tea, a bag of loose leaf decaf, and several packets of tea bag samples. 

The large bag had a tea infuser (yay) and twice the amount of loose leaf and bagged tea. 

I used the bags and sample tins while traveling for my honeymoon. I enjoyed the bags on the plane. The pyramid style was greatly appreciated and made a yummy cup of tea. The loose leafs were good but none of them really stood out.

I am finishing up tea samples from last years bags at the office right now and I think I have figured out why I prefer the TG teas to Lupicia's teas. Most of the teas I have had from Lupicia have been blends. So the Darleeking was a blend of first flush Darjeeling teas, the Afternoon tea was a blend of Assam and Darjeeling. The teas I get from TG come from one specific estate per tea.  So the Darjeeling is Darjeeling Avengrove or Darjeeling Margret's Hope. It is not a blend of Darjeelingbut a specific Darjeeling. It gives the tea a different flavor that is distinctive.

Not that I could pick them out blindfolded or anything but you can taste that they are similar but different. 

The quality of both teas are excellent but TG's are more localized, and a bit more pricey, and so a bit more distinctive.

Does that make any sense?


----------



## frolic

Thank you for the descriptions ProfCrash. I got the $50 oolong/green tea bag. I do kinda understand about the single estate issue even though I've only had single estate from Teance. I can be a sucker for flavored teas and blends but with white teas and oolongs I'm learning to learn the nuances.

I'd really like to try to some TG eventually, I'll have to put it next on the tea budget. I'd love to be able to go to one of their stores but I'm on the west coast but I can always virtual window shop right now. 

Thanks again for the welcome and the advice.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I do like the flavored teas. Many of my favorites from TG are flavored. It is just that TG uses a lighter hand with the flavoring then Teavana. so you can taste the tea and the flavor is a bit more subtle. Amazingly enough, TG's prices are in line with Teavana and Lucipia when you compare the specific teas.


----------



## Atunah

I been hanging out on the german Tea Gschwendner site and have been reading in their Guestbook. It goes back to 2002 and what is really interesting is that any questions are answered by someone at TG in many details. About the teas, where they from, regions, everything. I am quite impressed with their customer service there. 

I read one thing that I hadn't considered, or just not thought about. In germany it is against the law to put artificial flavors in. So they all natural. I mean they list that as natural, but I haven't thought about the german laws. They told one person they would happily email the ingredients of the aroma's to them. I think I remember that question coming up at some point in this thread. 

That guest book is so large, I could be reading until next Christmas. 
I have seen a few americans posting after they bought tea while in Germany and they got the answer in english too


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Awesome. Too bad their US Customer Service is not so good. They are great when you finally get a hold of them but they are hard to get a hold of.


----------



## corkyb

Yes, I asked about ingredients and did not get an answer that was satisfactory enough for me to determine if I could drink the Rhubarb Pannicotta tea.  I asked about ingredients in their "natural flavors" because that is often sugar.  They basically told me to drink their teas without natural flavors, rather than telling me the actual ingredients so I could make an informed decision.  But even at Teavana, I think some have sugar in them that don't list any kind of sugar or "natural flavors" in them.  It's very difficult to find teas that I Can drink.  ALthough you wouldn't know that from looking at my lazy susan.


----------



## corkyb

Today I bought this lovely little set of four blue and white chinese mugs with tops to them from a co-worker for $10.  They are so adorable and they hold over 8 oz tea so they aren't the little ones that you usually see.  I will post if I can when I get them home.  I have nowhere to put them,but I couldn't resist because of the little tops on each one and I  love blue and white porcelain.


----------



## Atunah

corkyb said:


> Yes, I asked about ingredients and did not get an answer that was satisfactory enough for me to determine if I could drink the Rhubarb Pannicotta tea. I asked about ingredients in their "natural flavors" because that is often sugar. They basically told me to drink their teas without natural flavors, rather than telling me the actual ingredients so I could make an informed decision. But even at Teavana, I think some have sugar in them that don't list any kind of sugar or "natural flavors" in them. It's very difficult to find teas that I Can drink. ALthough you wouldn't know that from looking at my lazy susan.


Here is a email I got off the german site.

[email protected]

I bet you could email them and ask for the list of ingredients in the flavorings. Since this is their homebase and since they have tea locations all over the world, they should have a english version of the list. If not, I'll tell you what it says.

There is also a Guestbook on the site which seems to get answered quickly by the staff.

http://www.teagschwendner.com/DE/de/Gaestebuch.TG

"Neuen Eintrag verfassen" is where you would click to enter your message.


----------



## corkyb

Thank you.  I will try that.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL the poor German site is going to get hit with a ton of questions from the US. Maybe someone will take note and add a CS person to the US store.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Another thought, try calling one of the US physical stores.


----------



## Tatiana

ProfCrash said:


> Awesome. Too bad their US Customer Service is not so good. They are great when you finally get a hold of them but they are hard to get a hold of.


I have found TG's US customer service to be extremely helpful and had no difficulty making contact with Customer Srvice. They have always answered my questions in a timely manner both via phone and email. When shipping sent my order to my old address even tho' my new address was on the order, TG CS arranged reshipment overnight at no charge to me. When the snow caused UPS to delay delivery they arranged a reshipment via another carrier. They have given recommendations or various kinds of tea, etc.

When I call I use this US #: 1-888-884-8327
when emailing I use this address: [email protected]


----------



## Atunah

Strange that there are so many different experiences with their CS. Maybe they having staffing issues? 

I emailed them a question on December 15th about the size of a teapot and I never got an answer to that either. I never called them and I ended up buying the pot anyway and it turned out to be perfect. 

I am still waiting for my order to ship that I placed on the 1st. But since the 1st was weekend and holiday and they had a sale, I expect it to take a few days. Unfortunately for me, if it doesn't ship now, it will be next week before I get it because of UPS and how far they are away from me. 

Can't wait to try the new teas I order, but its not like I don't have any to drink in the house


----------



## Tatiana

TG almost always (just once they 'lost' my order in the shipping dept and it didn't get shipped) ships my order within 24 hours of placing it.  Delivery time is usually 4 days, unless it falls over a weekend because UPS doesn't deliver here on weekends.  TG CS has always answered my emails within 12 hours and called me back almost immediately.  They have been very responsive to all my questions, problems and requests.  I've been ordering from them for over 3 years now, often on an almost monthly basis.


----------



## Atunah

Glad you always got great service. It seems more of a reachability for some that actual CS. Once they get a hold, they seem great. But it does give me hope that its just a temp blurb since you always been able to read them quickly. 

So far my order hasn't shipped yet. 

But I did get my order from Specialteas. I had never ordered from them and only did because I read they are supplier to Teavana and have some of the same teas for much less. So I ordered the Almond cookie said to be the same as the Almond biscotti and its true, its the exact same tea. I happen to have both of them in the house now. I got a pound of the Almond cookies for $10 as Special teas has a half off everything sale going. They are apparently owned by Teavana and from reading articles I can find online, they are absorbing the site so looks like they just are selling everything under specialteas. I got a couple of other teas too, also cheap. The quality is great and since they also ship in smaller resealable bags, the tea will stay fresher longer. 

By the time I ordered they were pretty much out of a lot of things already. 

I love tea delivery days


----------



## Addie

Atunah said:


> But I did get my order from Specialteas. I had never ordered from them and only did because I read they are supplier to Teavana and have some of the same teas for much less. So I ordered the Almond cookie said to be the same as the Almond biscotti and its true, its the exact same tea. I happen to have both of them in the house now. I got a pound of the Almond cookies for $10 as Special teas has a half off everything sale going. They are apparently owned by Teavana and from reading articles I can find online, they are absorbing the site so looks like they just are selling everything under specialteas. I got a couple of other teas too, also cheap. The quality is great and since they also ship in smaller resealable bags, the tea will stay fresher longer.


Wow! That's a great price! Thanks for letting us know about this! Almond Biscotti is my favourite Teavana tea.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, its my "cant have dessert now" tea  . It really does taste like liquid almond cookies, or biscotti  . I don't need anything with it. 
Reason I got so much of it is that hubby seemed to like the biscotti from teavana and he ususally only drinks non flavored teas.
The only description I ever get out of him is hmm, its good  . Everytime I make one of my teas, I make him sip it and thats the standard answer. Its good  .

I get that answer everytime with the TG teas, only got that one on the biscotti with Teavana though.  He didn't like the other flavors either.


----------



## Tatiana

Atunah said:


> I emailed them a question on December 15th about the size of a teapot and I never got an answer to that either. I never called them and I ended up buying the pot anyway and it turned out to be perfect.


Which teapot did you get? I have the MIKO medium glass teapot with the strainer that I use for everyday. I bought the small MIKO for my daughter over a year ago and she also loves it.

The tea table looks nice when I combine the pot with the 0.2l glass tea mugs and saucers.

I love teapots and tea sets. My grandmother used to host teas for her local chapter of the WCTU in the early 20th century. I have two antique tea sets and dozens of tea cups. They are too delicate to use "everyday" so I prefer the glass teapot and mugs. The pot has held up very well, except when I knocked the spout on the ceramic sink and broke off the end of it. Totally my own clumsiness. I got a new pot from TG very quickly.

I'll start the new 1000g shipment of Ceyloln Uva Highlands tomorrow. It's the shipment I got before Christmas at 25% off. It should last about 12 weeks unless DH drinks more tea than usual.


----------



## Atunah

I love looking at the glass teapots, but I worry about breaking those. I do have glass cups and they are holding up fine though. I do have a smaller hybrid glass gaiwan that is more like a small pot. It has a handle unlike most gaiwans, but the lid is still like a gaiwan. It holds about 8 ounce and I use that for green teas.

I got the Never drip teapot from TG. I drink my tea alone, so I need small stuff. It looked to be the smallest one as it said online for one person. It holds about 16 ounces so its technically for two I guess . They had a special on that teapot that came with a filter for 12.99. Its usually 18.99 without the filter.

Its small enough to fit on my small tea table with all my other supplies 

I have old pottery sets in my bookcase, I only have that for all my dishes so I am cramped. Some of the stuff my mom send from germany and not all survived the shipping and some I bought of ebay. Most of it is Bareuther porcelain as that is my hometown and they closed up the factory and my mom worked there when she was 14.

I don't use but a cup with saucer of one set I got from ebay. I have way to much stuff . I really need a proper cabinet or something. I just can't find any cheap ones that look good. I want an Ikea here. Hmpf.

I really like the glass pot they sell on the german TG site. 
http://www.teagschwendner.com/DE/de/publish/Shop_Glas_Edelstahl_Mono_Filio.aspx?ActiveID=1151&parent_id=1078

and I also like this one
http://www.teagschwendner.com/DE/de/publish/Shop_Glas_Edelstahl_Mono_Filio.aspx?ActiveID=1151&parent_id=1078

ok, somehow I cant get a direct link. But one is called Mono Filio Teakanne and the other is Mono Ellipse Teakanne. I can only copy the page they all are on for some reason.


----------



## Atunah

I am sipping one of the other teas I got from the specialteas clearance. Its a green rooibus peach and I am surprised how much I like it. Its got pieces of peach in it and I think using the green roo instead of red really works with this one. I am not usually big on super fruity stuff, but this is a nice balance between the hayish green and the peach. I got 1/2 pound for 6 bucks. Can't beat that.


----------



## 1131

I cancelled my order for the The Breville One-Touch Tea Maker at Amazon but have not placed the order at Samovar.  I got a $5 coupon plus free shipping and no tax.  The tax thing alone should make me click buy but I think my brain is coming back on line.  Still, I keep the site open on my computer and agonize over getting that shinny tea maker.

I got my Lupicia order today.  It's gonna take me a while to drink all that tea.  I got some oolong, black, green and herbal.  I'm trying to decide what to try first.  Life is sooooo hard.


----------



## BTackitt

I got my shipping notices today for my 2 orders from Lupicia.. I should have my goodies by next Monday... siiiigh.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I got my shipping order a few days ago. I am hoping that it is different samples then last years. I have found the vast majority to be good and would probably be more enjoyable if I wasn't use to single estate teas like the ones from TG.


----------



## cmg.sweet

My Lupicia order tracking says it should arrive tomorrow, just in time for a cold weekend!


----------



## Atunah

It will be fun to "watch" you guys try all the teas you get in the bags  

I am still waiting for a ship notice from TG. Hmpf 

Starting the day with some Asatsuyu, I really like this one. Perfect delicate balance of green and flavor. Their descriptions on the site really are spot on with the teas.


----------



## Neo

I should be getting my happy bag from Lupicia tomorrow also, and I'm ridiculously excited  !

Atunah, Asatsuyu is also one of my favorites! Super subtle and refreshing


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am surprised that there are gift bags left. The only ones left today are herbal/decaf but the lat couple of days when I checked all of the various bags were available. I wonder if they ade more available this year since they sold out so quickly last year.


----------



## frolic

Most of the bags were in stock last night so they went quite fast at the end. Mine is on the truck out for delivery and I keep listening for fedex to come.

As for my habit of drinking flavored teas I'm taking things to extremes today with chocolate bacon tea. Yup it sounds disgusting but it is sooo good.


----------



## Atunah

Chocolate bacon?   . Now I'll try about almost anything, but that combination, I think you're on your own   
I am trying to imagine it and can't.  

My TG order finally shipped today, they must have been swamped from the New Year sale that was going on. I won't get the package until Tuesday...pouts. But it would still have been next week even if it had shipped yesterday so its ok. 

I ordered a lot of tea   But the package says it weighs 4.5. I am pretty sure I didn't order quite that much tea


----------



## rho

Neo said:


> I'm not sure about the Zo, but I have been lusting after this one for a while now...
> 
> 
> 
> Love the fact that it's stainless steel, that it's fast, and that it will keep the water at the desired temperature for 30 mn. And the reviews are stellar! It's just kind of expensive though


I got a Gift Card for Christmas for $50 and added $10 from Swagbucks so I only had to actually pay out the equivalent of the cheap one I was thinking about getting. It should be here Tuesday - I considered sending it overnight but figured if we get the snow they are forecasting it would be Monday anyway and I would be ticked that I spent the extra $3.99. . I can't wait to see if the difference in taste is a much as people were saying in the reviews - I've just been using water from my Keurig up till now


----------



## MamaProfCrash

ack water from the Keurig. Probably not the right temperature.

I play in the what are you drinking thread at Mobile Read and have just watched a poster who drank her green tea with milk, it was bitter, try her first cup of green tea steeped in the right temperature water realize that she doesn't need milk for her green tea. And she was using water from a kettle and let it sit a minute before making her tea.

It really does make a difference.

Enjoy the new toy!


----------



## rho

ProfCrash said:


> ack water from the Keurig. Probably not the right temperature.
> 
> I play in the what are you drinking thread at Mobile Read and have just watched a poster who drank her green tea with milk, it was bitter, try her first cup of green tea steeped in the right temperature water realize that she doesn't need milk for her green tea. And she was using water from a kettle and let it sit a minute before making her tea.
> 
> It really does make a difference.
> 
> Enjoy the new toy!


For sure not the right temp but it was quick ... I don't like milk in my tea but do enjoy a little lemon or orange in them sometimes.. I'm really looking forward to trying all my teas with the right temps I will probably way over due how many cups I have the first few days. I think this will be a present I enjoy many times a day.

I'm having fun with white teas, and oolongs. I may try some green and red in future orders. Using it as a way to cut waaaaaay back (yes I drank that much) on diet coke. I grew up drinking tea with my mom even when it was very weak tea when I was young so I am coming back after lots of years.... I'll still have my coffee in the morning can't kick that addiction 

I had to make a spot on my counter for my teas and the pot so everything will be readily available for choices. The beverage area is taking over the kitchen. Drip coffee for hubster, Keurig for me, electric kettle for me .. I'm going to need a bigger kitchen and darn it I didn't win the MegaMillions


----------



## Atunah

I had to move my tea operation into the hallway and dining table, which makes hubby grumble. I have to drag the kettle to the table to pour the water in. Thankfully its a cable less one. Or whatever they called  . I do have a spot in the kitchen counter for beverages too, but its filled up with the Tassimo, the Tassimo rack and a set of 2 of perfect tea maker from Adagio. When I use that one, I go there, but mostly I use my assorted tea pots and filters and stuff, which sits on tea tables on the dining table. Of course my dining table isn't very big so it takes over. 

Lets not even talk about the cramped bookshelf full of all my dishes and pots and everything else. Its serves as our hutch I guess normal people would have one in their dining room. 

All my tea is around the corner in the hallway, so I do a lot of running around when I make tea unfortunately. 

It certainly was easier when I still drank my Tassimo cofffee, pod in, cup on holder, press button  

Oh, I forgot, I also have to hunt down the tea timer since I seem to place it in a different spot every time


----------



## corkyb

I use my iphone teavana app for my timer.  It's great.


----------



## Atunah

I only got a dumb phone   But I think I would have the same issue then, I would have to track down my phone to set the timer. 

One day, I want a room that is a tea room with comfy chairs and all my tea stuff displayed in it. With a counter for the teamaking. It would be nice it was near the kitchen so it wouldn't be completely separate.

I am looking at houses right now, well been looking for 2 years and nothing I see would make my tea hobby any easier. At least nothing I could afford  . The real estate bubble is still quite inflated in our city unfortunately, not many deals to be had. I guess thats Texas for you. The property taxes will kill you here.


----------



## corkyb

Atunah said:


> I only got a dumb phone  But I think I would have the same issue then, I would have to track down my phone to set the timer.
> 
> One day, I want a room that is a tea room with comfy chairs and all my tea stuff displayed in it. With a counter for the teamaking. It would be nice it was near the kitchen so it wouldn't be completely separate.
> 
> I am looking at houses right now, well been looking for 2 years and nothing I see would make my tea hobby any easier. At least nothing I could afford . The real estate bubble is still quite inflated in our city unfortunately, not many deals to be had. I guess thats Texas for you. The property taxes will kill you here.


I think we in NY lead the nation in property tax. OUr new governor just told us we have the top two most expensive counties in the country for property tax.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Got my Lupicia fukubukuro bags yesterday.  What I've tried so far has been yummy.  I got:

For my small bag I picked the black loose leaf and green loose leaf options.  I got:
Greens: Tsugaru Green, After 5, Chestnut, Matcha Kirara Rice Tea, and Sencha "Chiran" 
Blacks: Kiwi, Passion Island, Oasis, Decaf Carol, and Silonibari

For my big bag I picked the Decaf & Non-Caffeine Tea option.  I got:
Accessories: A canvas lupicia bag, probably going to end up as a lunch bag, a strainer with a handle, a set of 3 bag clips to close the open tea bags
Loose Tea: Pommier, Orange Kidd, Golden Honey Dew, La Vie En Rose, Caramel & Rum, Jardin Sauvage, and Sweet Autumn
Tea Bag Packs (10 bags in each): Ginger & Lemon Myrtle, Sweet Dreams, Peach Melba, Kikeriki, and Elderflower & Chamomile

I've tried Pommier and Orange Kidd so far and really like both.  I'm looking forward to trying Jardin Sauvage since I've never had green rooibos before.


The newsletter came with 2 sample tea bags, Grapefruit Green and Pommier.  BTackitt, does the newsletter come every month?  Does it always have samples?


----------



## rho

I did some rearranging today and may do some more today. i checked the tracking - and my kettle is just up island so I am hoping for a Monday delivery.   Hubby will squawk about another thing on the counter I am sure - but I think I'm allowed a counter for my stuff when he has the entire rest of the house for his stuff  .


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I will hopefully get my bags today. I am glad to see that they seem to have all new teas in the bags this year.


----------



## BTackitt

cmg.sweet said:


> Got my Lupicia fukubukuro bags yesterday. What I've tried so far has been yummy. I got:
> 
> For my small bag I picked the black loose leaf and green loose leaf options. I got:
> Greens: Tsugaru Green, After 5, Chestnut, Matcha Kirara Rice Tea, and Sencha "Chiran"
> Blacks: Kiwi, Passion Island, Oasis, Decaf Carol, and Silonibari
> 
> For my big bag I picked the Decaf & Non-Caffeine Tea option. I got:
> Accessories: A canvas lupicia bag, probably going to end up as a lunch bag, a strainer with a handle, a set of 3 bag clips to close the open tea bags
> Loose Tea: Pommier, Orange Kidd, Golden Honey Dew, La Vie En Rose, Caramel & Rum, Jardin Sauvage, and Sweet Autumn
> Tea Bag Packs (10 bags in each): Ginger & Lemon Myrtle, Sweet Dreams, Peach Melba, Kikeriki, and Elderflower & Chamomile
> 
> I've tried Pommier and Orange Kidd so far and really like both. I'm looking forward to trying Jardin Sauvage since I've never had green rooibos before.
> 
> The newsletter came with 2 sample tea bags, Grapefruit Green and Pommier. BTackitt, does the newsletter come every month? Does it always have samples?


I get the newsletter every month with samples yes. You can also access all of the newsletters from the past on their website, I have gone back and read them all, and really enjoyed them. 
You got some of my favorites in your bags! I love Carol (never tried it decaf though), Pommier, La Vie en Rose, Caramel & rum, Jardin Sauvage, Orange Kidd, Kikeriki and Sweet Autumn. I haven't tried any of the others you have.. and *sniff* I'm in San Francisco, so I won't be home with my 2 bags come in. I got the same choices on the small bag, but the big bag I chose blacks I think.


----------



## cmg.sweet

ProfCrash, I forgot to mention that one of my black teas (Silonibari) and one of my green teas (Sencha Chiran) are both labeled plantation specified.  I'm assuming that means the contents  are from single estates, but I could be wrong.  Perhaps you will get some with that labeling as well.


----------



## BTackitt

Alright, since I am here in SF.. I think I'm going down to the Lupicia store so I can at least sniff to my heart's content.


----------



## cmg.sweet

That sounds like fun!


----------



## frolic

Besides my fukubukuro they also included a envelope of about 5 assorted single teabag samples including black teas when I had ordered the green/oolong(which I thought was rather nice because if I could have afforded it I would have gotten both). Do they normally include samples with orders?

When I had bought before in the store I seem to remember being given a sample with my purchase. Which funnily enough now that I think of I'm pretty sure was a single estate.


----------



## CaitLondon

I love tea, but made in tea pots. Thus, I have a number of teapots, each suited to how I feel at the moment. Needless to say, a variety of teas, which I use in my stories.

A visiting friend was astonished when I prepared and served tea, in a pot, rather than the bagged in a cup stuff. She's the microwave-the-water fast girl, I'm boil-it-girl. One of the handiest things on my kitchen counter is a little hot water pot and I travel with it, too. 

As for loose or bags, that depends all on what I'm doing, where I'm at. I mix my own loose tea sometimes, depending on the need and thoroughly enjoy it, healing, too. But green tea bags, in a pot, are fast and easy. Love blackberry and most of the fruit teas, for afternoon, and green while working at the keyboard. But in mixing, cleaver's tea, cinnamon, and a mixture of other stuff is always ready from the canister. Orange spice and others for maybe a sore throat. Red raspberry leaf is excellent for women at certain times. Then all the calming, healing ones. 

Not fond of tea in the a.m., tho. But late morning on, and esp. after a hard writing day, I enjoy a cup or two with maybe fruit, etc.


----------



## 1131

I finally got a chance to go through my Lupicia boxes.

In the decaf box I got Jarin Sauvage, Golden Honey Dew, Pommier, Adagio, 

For the green/oolong teabags (I checked my order and I didn’t order bags but that’s OK, these can be my go with me teas) I got Happiness, Sencha “Matsuri”, Jasmin Mandarin Special Grade,  Momo Oolong Super Grade

Green/oolong loose leaf was: Grapefruit Green, Chestnut, Sakurambo Vert, Ripe Mango Oolong, Matcha Kirara Rice Tea, Melon Oolong, Strawberry and Vanilla, Happiness and Momo Oolong Super Grade

The Black Tea Box (which was also tea bags) is Earl Grey, Grapefruit, Cookie, Strawberry, apple

the Momo Oolong is brewing right not, smells good.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

(sigh) I checked my tracking and it was in Ohio yesterday. FedEx came by and brought something else today so no new tea for me until Monday (pouts)


----------



## 1131

I wasn't expecting my Lupicia delivery.  I got home and saw a box on my porch and couldn't imagine what it was.  Unfortunately I wasn't home long enough to enjoy the tea until today.  Now I'm on my second (big) cup of oolong.  I don't like it as much as the TG oolong I get but it is good.


----------



## BTackitt

My Daughter called me, said I had boxes on the front step when she woke up this morning. I asked are they from Lupicia, yep... so I told her just put them in my sewing room, I'll get them in a week. I did go to world Market today and check on the teas they carry, picked up a sampler of loose leaf teas. About to go make supper, so Will be able to try one then.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

imallbs said:


> I wasn't expecting my Lupicia delivery. I got home and saw a box on my porch and couldn't imagine what it was. Unfortunately I wasn't home long enough to enjoy the tea until today. Now I'm on my second (big) cup of oolong. I don't like it as much as the TG oolong I get but it is good.


Yeah that has been my reaction to most of their teas. They are good and had I found them before Teavana I would probably have a few I buy from them but their teas are not as good, for me, as TG's. I was also a bit surprised by the prices. I expected that they would be less then TG but looking at their webpage they seem to be pretty comparable.


----------



## Atunah

I did notice their prices are pretty high. They have some fun sounding flavor combinations though. But I just can't get into another site to try teas  . Most of their 50 grams are over $5, which makes the 100 gram equivalent as TG sells all $10 and above. Some of TG teas are 7-9 for the 100 grams. 

I do wish though TG would sell 50 gram sizes on the web, that way I could try more flavors. 

Lots if tea has been delivered today, yesterday it sounds like.  . I have to wait until Tuesday for my loot. 

I been drinking a lot of tea today looking at Houses online. My heard hurts  . If it has a nice bath, it has a crappy kitchen, if it has a nice Kitchen, it has no yard. And on and on. So tomorrow we are looking at a House. I have never looked at one in my life, I never owned one and I have always lived in Apartments so I am nervous as heck about the whole thing.   

I am going to cut back on tea tomorrow so I won't have to pee while I am looking at the House


----------



## frolic

I'm a big fan of 50gm sizes because I like to have a huge amount of different kinds of tea and if I bought them in bigger amounts they wouldn't stand a chance of being consumed while they were still fresh.

All this talk about TG makes me want to blow my tea budget but I have to wait until I get my Breville before there's anymore tea buying.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

frolic said:


> I'm a big fan of 50gm sizes because I like to have a huge amount of different kinds of tea and if I bought them in bigger amounts they wouldn't stand a chance of being consumed while they were still fresh.
> 
> All this talk about TG makes me want to blow my tea budget but I have to wait until I get my Breville before there's anymore tea buying.


But you need to have tea on hand for when your new toy arrives. It should be properly greeted.

Atunah: It is probably not the same amount but I would guess that TG would send you specific samples if they have them. Keep a list of teas that you are interested in trying. The next time you order ask them for samples of those teas.


----------



## 1131

I ordered my Breville today.  I kept that browser window open for days trying to talk myself out of it.  If I had caved earlier it would almost be here, sigh.  I don't know why I caved.  I'm packing stuff up trying to get my house ready sell.  My counters are so small my friend (a realtor) has advised me to keep them cleaned off.  I think I'll do that except for the tea maker.


----------



## frolic

ProfCrash said:


> But you need to have tea on hand for when your new toy arrives. It should be properly greeted.


I have at least 3-5 kilos of waiting to be drunk. I give away the stuff I don't like as much to weed things out now and then so there's plenty waiting for the new tea maker. It lives in it's own Rubbermaid chest of drawers.


----------



## Neo

So, I got my small fukubukuro bag today, and I got the same stuff as cmg.sweet - I too picked black loose and green loose tea as options.

I also got 4 samples: Sakurambo, Hibiscus & Cinnamon, After 5, and Grapefruit Green. I'm keeping the samples to take with me on an upcoming trip at the end of the month.

I'm a bit overwhelmed, and not sure what to start with to try, lol. I'm also a bit worried by Oasis, which is described as having flavors of "tropical fruits" but without any further information. Unfortunately I'm highly allergic to pineapple (yes, just a mouthful of Hawaiian Punch, which contains 0.1% of pineapple juice sends me to the ER  ), so I may just pass on that one until I contact Lupicia and get more info on it  . I'm also a bit disappointed that there isn't any Oolong in the mix  

Oh, and I have a confession to make: I caved and ordered the Cuisinart Kettle I had been lusting after  . I got it yesterday, and have been systematically going through and rediscovering my Oolongs and green teas, for the first time with water brewed at the proper temperature (and not just approximately, with water almost boiling, almost almost boiling, etc). And wow, just wow! In particular, both Asatsuyu and Bossa Nova hae just taken a new dimension!!!!!! I am so glad I went with this, a most definitely good purchase for me


----------



## Neo

imallbs said:


> I ordered my Breville today. I kept that browser window open for days trying to talk myself out of it. If I had caved earlier it would almost be here, sigh. I don't know why I caved. I'm packing stuff up trying to get my house ready sell. My counters are so small my friend (a realtor) has advised me to keep them cleaned off. I think I'll do that except for the tea maker.


Oh, I'm so excited for you, congratulations!!!!!!! I'm sure you are going to love it and get so much use out of it, that you will end up wonderig why you ever resisted, lol. And because you know that, you caved 

Can't wait for you to get it and tell us how it is!!!!! Do you already know which tea you'll brew first in it?


----------



## Jane917

Neo, I am so glad to hear your report on the Cuisinart. I have had my eye on it, but with a bit of overspending last month, I think I will wait a month or two.


----------



## Atunah

Neo said:


> Oh, and I have a confession to make: I caved and ordered the Cuisinart Kettle I had been lusting after . I got it yesterday, and have been systematically going through and rediscovering my Oolongs and green teas, for the first time with water brewed at the proper temperature (and not just approximately, with water almost boiling, almost almost boiling, etc). And wow, just wow! In particular, both Asatsuyu and Bossa Nova hae just taken a new dimension!!!!!! I am so glad I went with this, a most definitely good purchase for me


Darn darn darn darn, I didn't wanna hear that . Shoot darn ..... So you use the preset thingies for the Bossa Nova and the greens? Or did you program your own. Darn darn darn I need that thing.


----------



## Neo

LOL, you can't program your own temperatures on the Cuisinart, you can only choose one of the preset ones. You can choose between Delicates (160*F), Green (175*F), White (185*F), Oolong (190*F), French Press (200*F), and Black (boil). 

What I totally love though, is that now I don't need to stand next to it waiting for it to boil anymore: once it gets to the desired temperature, it keeps the water there for 30mn! Just great, really


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> LOL, you can't program your own temperatures on the Cuisinart, you can only choose one of the preset ones. You can choose between Delicates (160*F), Green (175*F), White (185*F), Oolong (190*F), French Press (200*F), and Black (boil).


Where does Rooibos fall in the temperature range. I think I cool to about 180.


----------



## Neo

Actually, Roiboos being a herbal, it falls under boil, with the blacks (that's what it said on the manual, and I double checked on TG's website too, as I wondered the exact same thing  ).


----------



## rho

Neo said:


> LOL, you can't program your own temperatures on the Cuisinart, you can only choose one of the preset ones. You can choose between Delicates (160*F), Green (175*F), White (185*F), Oolong (190*F), French Press (200*F), and Black (boil).
> 
> What I totally love though, is that now I don't need to stand next to it waiting for it to boil anymore: once it gets to the desired temperature, it keeps the water there for 30mn! Just great, really


Ohhh now I am more excited for mine to get here. And I probably would have gotten it today if I had done overnight. .. Oh well I'm thinking I will get it Monday and that was free


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I make Rooibos using boiling water.

OK enough of the tea only talk what other goodies did you get?


----------



## 1131

Neo said:


> Oh, and I have a confession to make: I caved and ordered the Cuisinart Kettle I had been lusting after . I got it yesterday, and have been systematically going through and rediscovering my Oolongs and green teas, for the first time with water brewed at the proper temperature (and not just approximately, with water almost boiling, almost almost boiling, etc). And wow, just wow! In particular, both Asatsuyu and Bossa Nova hae just taken a new dimension!!!!!! I am so glad I went with this, a most definitely good purchase for me


Tea brewed at the correct temperature makes a huge difference in the taste. I don't think I can ever go back to just a tea kettle. But I do like using my kettle for the teas that call for boiling water.


----------



## Atunah

I showed it to my hubby, he went "84 DOLLARS?? Are you out of your mind? its a kettle"

Um me tiny voice "Well it does all different tea temps" Him "Its a kettle!!!



Me thinks he isn't getting it.  . He just boils water, pours it into the tea maker thingy and thats it. No matter what tea.  

This will take some sacrifices to work him over......


----------



## corkyb

I can't decide between the cuisineart and the Breville.  I do like the cast iron kettles but having everything in one place and being able to program it for when i get up in the morning would be heaven. What to do, what to do.  Did you buy from Amazon?


----------



## cmg.sweet

Neo said:


> So, I got my small fukubukuro bag today, and I got the same stuff as cmg.sweet - I too picked black loose and green loose tea as options.
> 
> I also got 4 samples: Sakurambo, Hibiscus & Cinnamon, After 5, and Grapefruit Green. I'm keeping the samples to take with me on an upcoming trip at the end of the month.
> 
> I'm a bit overwhelmed, and not sure what to start with to try, lol. I'm also a bit worried by Oasis, which is described as having flavors of "tropical fruits" but without any further information. Unfortunately I'm highly allergic to pineapple (yes, just a mouthful of Hawaiian Punch, which contains 0.1% of pineapple juice sends me to the ER ), so I may just pass on that one until I contact Lupicia and get more info on it . I'm also a bit disappointed that there isn't any Oolong in the mix
> 
> Oh, and I have a confession to make: I caved and ordered the Cuisinart Kettle I had been lusting after . I got it yesterday, and have been systematically going through and rediscovering my Oolongs and green teas, for the first time with water brewed at the proper temperature (and not just approximately, with water almost boiling, almost almost boiling, etc). And wow, just wow! In particular, both Asatsuyu and Bossa Nova hae just taken a new dimension!!!!!! I am so glad I went with this, a most definitely good purchase for me


I was also hoping for an oolong as I haven't tried any of those before (I'm not even sure of a good oolong to try for my first one). Everyone keeps posting about that cuisinart kettle and I'm going to end up caving too!


----------



## HappyGuy

Ok, I've been following this thread for some time now and haven't seen any of the basic information - how do you brew tea?  So one tea needs 180 degrees and another needs 160. Is that constant temperature, because if your get the water that hot then pour it into a cup it immediately starts to cool and isn't 180 or 160 or whatever. So do you brew in the pot? Do you start counting the steeping time from the moment you drop the bag into the pot? Whatsup with all this brewing and steeping stuff?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

HappyGuy said:


> Ok, I've been following this thread for some time now and haven't seen any of the basic information - how do you brew tea? So one tea needs 180 degrees and another needs 160. Is that constant temperature, because if your get the water that hot then pour it into a cup it immediately starts to cool and isn't 180 or 160 or whatever. So do you brew in the pot? Do you start counting the steeping time from the moment you drop the bag into the pot? Whatsup with all this brewing and steeping stuff?


Welcome!

The water temperature does not have to remain constant while brewing the tea. The suggested water temperatures are for when you start the process. Most teas are brewed/steeped in a quick enough time frame that you will not see a huge drop in temperature.

Brewing and steeping are the same thing. For some reason the baskets used for loose leaf tea are called infusers. It really doesn't make sense, they should be steepers or brewers but they are called infusers.

I start my time from when the tea meets the water. I use loose leaf tea, it tastes soooooo much better then bagged tea.

As a general rule of thumb:

Black Teas: Boiling water, 3 Minutes
Herbals: Boiling water 5 minutes
Oolongs: 195 3-5 Minutes
Green: 195 or 175 1-2 minutes
Whites: 195 2 minutes


----------



## talleylynn

Has anyone packed tea in their suitcase when travelling by air? Any problems with security?


----------



## BTackitt

I do it all the time Tallylynn. Although, I do pack it in the original packaging, not in say a ziploc bag, which would look like well... you know what, going through the x-ray machine.


----------



## 1131

corkyb said:


> I can't decide between the cuisineart and the Breville. I do like the cast iron kettles but having everything in one place and being able to program it for when i get up in the morning would be heaven. What to do, what to do. Did you buy from Amazon?


I ordered my Breville from Samovar http://shop.samovarlife.com/Breville-One-Touch-Tea-Maker-p/btm800xl.htm. If you sign up for their newsletter you get $5 off.
I like the idea of being able to program it and that it keeps warm for 1 hour but what I'm really looking forward to is the larger capacity than my current tea maker. I drink large cups of tea so really the Zarafina isn't big enough for more than 1 person. SO may not understand why I need a fancy tea making machine but he likes the tea it makes so now I won't have to have him standing behind me asking when it's gonna be done.

Right now I'm enjoying a cup of Tevana's Lemon Green with added lemon zest while SO cleans the tea maker to make his tea.


----------



## Atunah

To those that now have the Cuisinart kettle, is it stainless steel on the inside? Does it feel really well made, especially the lid part and the buttons? I don't mind spending a bit more on a kettle, but then I expect it to last for a long long time when I do. 

My Braun kettle is now 8 years old and I use it every day several times. The braun has a stainless bottom disc and the rest including the sides is all plastic. Sometimes I do smell the plastic when I put my nose close after boiling water.


----------



## Neo

Atunah, the inside of the Cuisinart is mainly stainless steel. There are a couple of little silicone "buttons" inside that cover a screw or something that looks like it, and the little "window" that shows the water level on the outside (but touches the water on the inside, logically) is also plastic. The inside of the lid is black plastic (but not really in contact with water as you shouldn't have so much water inside that it comes up to the lid, lol). I have just rinsed it and boiled a couple of kettle fulls of water that I threw out before using it for consumption, and there has never been any metallic or plastic-y smell or taste.

The buttons on the outside (those you push to operate the kettle and set the temperature) are also plastic, made to look like stainless steel. The handle is also plastic. All in all though, it does feel well made for a kettle, and compared to what you find on the market today. 

But I have to say that I do find that such "small" (even if certainly not cheap!) appliances tend to be less well made and flimsier than stuff made a few years ago. So, in my opinion, I'm pretty sure that it won't be as well made as your Braun that you've had for 8 years!

Do I think your Cuisinart kettle would still be working like a champ in 8 years? I honestly doubt it (heck, I doubt my $1000 laptop will still working like a champ in that time, so why would a $83 kettle in a way - but I know EXACTLY what you mean, as I'm the same, it's just that my laptop is actually on the verge of dying, and it's been 6 years, and most people seem amazed that I still have it and use it, lol). I would however expect it to at least last me 3-4 years. And seeing how much I use it, it will actually have been a well invested $83 in the end  

Hope this helps


----------



## Tris

talleylynn said:


> Has anyone packed tea in their suitcase when travelling by air? Any problems with security?


My mom and I traveled a bit not too long ago and she brought her own "coffee" (everything comes in a tube and extra sugar...yes, I know sounds odd) and I brought my unopened green tea (still in silver reflective wrapping) and both went through just fine. Though it could all depend on your TSA person. I seem to have met some who are checking everything, while some (maybe more experienced?) who let's more pass.

I am just doing a happy dance with my wonderful and very flavorful green tea and Genimatcha tea! I got them recently and it is the best companion to my books. I love to get loose Genimatcha tea, add water and tea in a large mug, and once it stews a bit...use a spoon and scoop out the roasted rice. Yummy! Smells just awesome! No cream, no sugar, no lemon, and no honey...just pure tea!

Tris


----------



## Atunah

Neo said:


> Atunah, the inside of the Cuisinart is mainly stainless steel. There are a couple of little silicone "buttons" inside that cover a screw or something that looks like it, and the little "window" that shows the water level on the outside (but touches the water on the inside, logically) is also plastic. The inside of the lid is black plastic (but not really in contact with water as you shouldn't have so much water inside that it comes up to the lid, lol). I have just rinsed it and boiled a couple of kettle fulls of water that I threw out before using it for consumption, and there has never been any metallic or plastic-y smell or taste.
> 
> The buttons on the outside (those you push to operate the kettle and set the temperature) are also plastic, made to look like stainless steel. The handle is also plastic. All in all though, it does feel well made for a kettle, and compared to what you find on the market today.
> 
> But I have to say that I do find that such "small" (even if certainly not cheap!) appliances tend to be less well made and flimsier than stuff made a few years ago. So, in my opinion, I'm pretty sure that it won't be as well made as your Braun that you've had for 8 years!
> 
> Do I think your Cuisinart kettle would still be working like a champ in 8 years? I honestly doubt it (heck, I doubt my $1000 laptop will still working like a champ in that time, so why would a $83 kettle in a way - but I know EXACTLY what you mean, as I'm the same, it's just that my laptop is actually on the verge of dying, and it's been 6 years, and most people seem amazed that I still have it and use it, lol). I would however expect it to at least last me 3-4 years. And seeing how much I use it, it will actually have been a well invested $83 in the end
> 
> Hope this helps


Thank you Neo for all those details, this helps a lot. I think you are right about how stuff is made now. I mean if it lasts 3-4 years it would still be pretty good. I don't really expect 8 years, maybe my kettle is an anomaly . Its all plastic buttons too so who knows why its still working . 
Some of my stuff lasts, others just breaks to fast. I had a wine cooler from Cuisinart and it lasted barely over a year. I was so mad. My Tassimo is still going strong and its the old Braun model.

I am just tired of guessing the tea temp. I have a candy thermometer, but it takes to long, by the time I watch the thingy go up, water is another 20 degrees cooler. I was thinking of the Zo water dispenser, but it would be to complicated I think drinking all different type teas during the day. I think a kettle would be quicker for that.

And the only 2 Kettles I can find with temp control is the Cuisinart and the one Adagio sells. And the Cuisinart just looks a bit better I guess.

I think hubby is starting to break


----------



## corkyb

Teavana used to sell a kettle for the stove that had the water temperature on the handle.  But you'd have to keep an eye on it as it was heating in order to take off the burner at the appropriate time or to watch it go down to the correct temp. after boiling.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, I wouldn't want to use my stove anymore for water. Before I got my kettle, I wore out some of those whizzle kettles for the stove, I would forget, they wouldn't make a sound and I would burn the water out of them  . Then I killed 2 saucepans doing the same thing, the bottom literally fell off after burning the water off one to many times. 

Once I got my electric kettle, I was amazed how I ever lived without it  

It has gotten really really cold here in Texas. It will be down to 31 at night and like 40 during the day the next few. Perfect tea weather, but oh so cold  

House looking didn't go so well. Maybe I am expecting to much. A bit depressed now. 

Sipping on some some Marzipan.


----------



## Jane917

Atunah said:


> House looking didn't go so well. Maybe I am expecting to much. A bit depressed now.
> 
> Sipping on some some Marzipan.


House hunting is always stressful, but the right house will come along. There are some terrific deals out there. Don't give up your dreams after one day of house hunting. There are always compromises that must be made. Make a list, but be willing to give up many of the items. Don't sweat over the things that can easily be changed....carpets/floors, countertops, paint. Good luck!


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

Atunah said:


> House looking didn't go so well. Maybe I am expecting to much. A bit depressed now.


Don't worry, the right house will appear. Just after the holidays there's a lot of 'left overs', houses that have sat for a while in inventory for a lot of different reasons - most times because they have too many issues and too high a price to account for those defects. The good news is: in about 2 weeks or so, you should see a bunch of houses correct and drop prices - these are ones that might look great but be above your price range. They'll now fall into range becuase they were overpriced. Then, by end of Feb the spring rush should start. A lot of folks don't put homes on the market until end of feb beginning of March. So your home is out there, waiting, and it may be falling into your lap any day. Each house you see and rule out gives you more of an idea of what you want in your home, and also brings you one step closer to your keeper.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I travel with tea all the time. I make sure to declare it when I travel internationally, you never know what is allowed in to some countries and what is not. I have never been stopped because of my tea.


----------



## corkyb

I mixed Sicilian Mate with Plum Ooolong this morning and I am loving it and getting quite the little rush.
I am finding I am especially fond of Zhi teas.  I think I might have said that once or twice though


----------



## talleylynn

I'm just flying from Illinois to Florida to visit a friend. I thought that a cup of tea in the morning would be nice for me while she's drinking her coffee. Then I got to thinking that all my Teavana teas are stored in pretty glass jars here at home and to travel with the tea I would probably put it in a baggie. Ooops, that's when it hit me about how suspicious that would look if anyone checked my luggage. Since I don't drink the fruity ones, all my teas are plain leaves - even more suspicious-looking. 

Since luggage has already been checked when it gets searched, how do you declare or explain anything? Or do you keep it in your carry-on? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I make my own tea bags before I travel and have never had a problem. Additionally, I carry tubes of loose leaf tea with me, think of cigar tubes filled with tea, in my carry on or in my luggage. If people were suspicious it would be easy enough to clear up. Bring over a dog or open the package. Dried tea looks very different then any drug and any security agent knows the difference.

They have drug sniffing dogs and swabs that are meant to pick up chemical components in bombs and drugs. Your tea is not going to register with any of those measures. 

I have had more then one Flight Attendant ask me about the tea I am brewing when flying because it smells so good.


----------



## talleylynn

Thanks for the helpful ideas Tris, BTackitt, and ProfCrash. I guess all I need to do is make it obvious it is tea. Tea does smell like tea. I went into a bit of panic at the thought of it getting confiscated because I am thoroughly addicted to my morning cup, and my afternoon cup, and...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

http://www.rishi-tea.com/

I really did not need to find this site.

The What are you drinking thread at Mobile Readers is mainly a tea thread. One of the posters there really likes Pu-erh. My most recent order from TG includes some Pu-erh and Keemun and Lapsang Souchong based on recommendations there. Hey, I am always up for trying something new and these are slightly more exotic teas that are less frequently found in the US.

I discovered a few things, Teavana sells the Keemun but is a great deal more expensive the TG, which sells two varients. And Teavana does not sell the Pu-erh and Lapsang Souchong but TG does.

So in doing research in Pu-erh I learned many thigns, you can buy it loose leaf or in cakes. The cakes actually seem to be the more traditional way of packaging the tea. And I found the website above. The tea cup infusers they have are awesome, one or two might be coming my way soon. And the teas are almost all organic and fair market, which I love.

Why do I share this with you? I figure if my credit card is going to take a hit, other people should share my pain, I mean, adventure.


----------



## Sienna_98

When my brother returned from China, he brought back one of those Puh erh cakes for me.  It's the only time I've been nervous about having my bags inspected by TSA because Puh erh has a very 'earthy' smell to it, not at all like more traditional black teas, and definitely looks 'odd.'  Thankfully I escaped notice that time because I'm not sure they would have believed me that it was just 'tea'.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

How did you like it? I am intriqued. (sp)


----------



## Atunah

ProfCrash said:


> http://www.rishi-tea.com/
> 
> I really did not need to find this site.
> 
> The What are you drinking thread at Mobile Readers is mainly a tea thread. One of the posters there really likes Pu-erh. My most recent order from TG includes some Pu-erh and Keemun and Lapsang Souchong based on recommendations there. Hey, I am always up for trying something new and these are slightly more exotic teas that are less frequently found in the US.
> 
> I discovered a few things, Teavana sells the Keemun but is a great deal more expensive the TG, which sells two varients. And Teavana does not sell the Pu-erh and Lapsang Souchong but TG does.
> 
> So in doing research in Pu-erh I learned many thigns, you can buy it loose leaf or in cakes. The cakes actually seem to be the more traditional way of packaging the tea. And I found the website above. The tea cup infusers they have are awesome, one or two might be coming my way soon. And the teas are almost all organic and fair market, which I love.
> 
> Why do I share this with you? I figure if my credit card is going to take a hit, other people should share my pain, I mean, adventure.


I sometimes read on the Adagio tea forum, and there are some hardcore pu er folks on there . They have chests full of cakes they store like its some wine. I guess the older for certain, the better. Some of them are quite expensive. Lot of them order from a company in China Yunnansourcing. They got a gazillion of those cakes its quite overwhelming.

Rishi is suppose to be really good as far as tea goes, never ordered there though. They have really nice tea ware. 
I only tried a sample I got from Adagio once of puer, they only have one I think there. 
I did buy my tea table from a puer place called Puer-shop, I think thats the name.

My hubby likes the lapsang, its too smoky tasting for me. He also likes gunpowder tea.

I cannot for the life of me remember what that Adagio Puer tasted like. Its been a while and I am sure it wasn't the greatest quality one either.

I just put in an order to Zhi so I can finally try some of theirs, I really don't need to be browsing anymore tea stores.

Why ProfCrash, Why


----------



## StaceyHH

Atunah said:


> I cannot for the life of me remember what that Adagio Puer tasted like. Its been a while and I am sure it wasn't the greatest quality one either.
> 
> I just put in an order to Zhi so I can finally try some of theirs, I really don't need to be browsing anymore tea stores.


Adagio's puer is not the greatest. IMO, it's a lower mid-range, although loose-leaf puer is easier for first timers. I've ordered from Scott at Yunnan Sourcing, usually a few 25g samples at a time, which last me for a number of sessions. When I hit on one I like, I might order a cake. Last time, I sent him email, with my budget, how much tea I hoped to get, and the styles I prefer. He replied with a list of 8-9 25g sample sizes I might light. I was pleased with all but one which was a little too astringent for my liking.

For exemplary oolongs, especially high mountain and greener varieties, I recommend trying Floating Leaves Tea in Seattle. (FLT) Even the clearance teas tend to be a cut above most larger tea retailers.


----------



## Neo

ProfCrash said:


> http://www.rishi-tea.com/
> 
> I really did not need to find this site.
> 
> The What are you drinking thread at Mobile Readers is mainly a tea thread. One of the posters there really likes Pu-erh. My most recent order from TG includes some Pu-erh and Keemun and Lapsang Souchong based on recommendations there. Hey, I am always up for trying something new and these are slightly more exotic teas that are less frequently found in the US.
> 
> I discovered a few things, Teavana sells the Keemun but is a great deal more expensive the TG, which sells two varients. And Teavana does not sell the Pu-erh and Lapsang Souchong but TG does.
> 
> So in doing research in Pu-erh I learned many thigns, you can buy it loose leaf or in cakes. The cakes actually seem to be the more traditional way of packaging the tea. And I found the website above. The tea cup infusers they have are awesome, one or two might be coming my way soon. And the teas are almost all organic and fair market, which I love.
> 
> Why do I share this with you? I figure if my credit card is going to take a hit, other people should share my pain, I mean, adventure.


Really, you could have refrained from sharing ... 

Can't wait to hear all about your Pu-erh experiences!

Which cup infusers are you looking at? I only found the Finum? Could you please link directly to them? Thank you


----------



## Neo

I knew I shouldn't have looked 

I really like the Koryo Petite Cup-Sky (8oz)



And the Koryo Cup-Sky (10oz)



And the Ceramic Tea Mug with Infuser (Sky)



I really don't NEED either, but I do want. Sigh.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The Koryo are the ones that I like. I have tried loose leaf Pu erh and found it interesting. I can't decide if I like it or not. I ordered 100 grams of ball pu erh from TG this time. I'll see how it goes.


----------



## corkyb

Second page?? In the middle of winter, no less?
What is Pu erh exactly?  I thought I saw a diet blend or energy blend at Teavana that had that as an ingredient, but I really have no idea what it is. 

And, to Neo, what is that tube like thing under the mushroom cap cover for?
Paula


----------



## StaceyHH

corkyb said:


> Second page?? In the middle of winter, no less?
> What is Pu erh exactly? I thought I saw a diet blend or energy blend at Teavana that had that as an ingredient, but I really have no idea what it is.


Puerh is a fermented tea. There are two forms: cooked (shu) or raw aged (sheng). With cooked puerh, the fermentation process is speeded up by adding heat. For both teas it's almost the identical process to composting. Then (usually) the tea leaves are formed while still slightly damp from composting, into round cakes, and compressed to form dense blocks or rounds. They are wrapped and stored at a particular humidity (50-60% will keep the fermentation/aging process going.)

It has a very strong, earthy (sometimes barnyard) taste. I always say the lower quality ones must be like licking a dirty sheep, not that I make it habit to go around licking sheep.  So-called traditional brewing is done with a high tea/water ratio (5g/90ml ish) and steep times are very short. You can steep many many times, a good puerh when prepped this way should yield a dozen infusions.

Teavana (and other unscrupulous tea dealers,) market puerh as a weight loss tea, because there are some properties that may have some slight affect on cholesterol and metabolism. But the studies have proven nothing in particular, so I personally think it's deceitful when the Teavana people try sell you on its "diet" properties.


----------



## Atunah

I personally don't like any sites that tout either slimming or diet teas. Its tea. If you drink a cup instead of sugared soda, then of course over time one would loose weight, thats just common sense  . Given you don't add a bunch of sugar in the tea. 
It also helps that instead of stuffing some snacks in the mouth, just make a cup and sip. I have cut down a lot on snacks this way, but not for weight issues, which I don't have, but for health reasons. 
I think its a mental thing that you think you have to do something with the mouth, snacking, drinking, just something. 

**

I got my Tea Gschwendner package and I am overwhelmed  . I got a lot of tea and so I am starting with the most expensive one, the Diplomats tea. Oh my flying spaghetti monster that is some awesome stuff.   Wow. Its incredibly balanced, you can taste the darjeeling and the oolong then finishes it up. Its hard to explain. You get the "sharp" notes of a fantastic Darjeeling, not sure if sharp is the word I am looking for. Darjeeling drinkers will know what I mean. It is so smooth.  Wonderful aftertaste too. And the smell. 

Now I have had some good darjeelings, I order sometimes straight from the farm in india. But this is some really high quality stuff. Plus the added Oolong, just perfect. 

This is the tea I want to drink while in a sitting room (if I had one), on a settee (if I had one), a room filled with no modern things, dark furniture and reading some Jane Austen or the new Deanna Raybourne "Dark Road to Darjeeling" I am reading right now.  

You have to like darjeeling to like this one though. It has that bite that darjeelings give. 

I smelled all the other teas before brewing this one. Oh the smells. I got a load of them too. Couldn't resist the sale. 
It will take me a while to work my way through them  . I am not doing what I did the last time, where I drank them one after the other.  . I got mostly black teas this time so I have to be careful with the caffeine, or is it tea-eine  

Darn the Diplomat drinks fast   I am going to see how many re steeps I can get out of this one.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL I just ordered the diplomats tea in my TG order yesterday. Now I am really looking forward to it. I am glad that you are enjoying your tea adventures.

My surprise bags finally arrived. I like that there is a lot more tea in the bags this year then last year. I do miss the tea infusers and bags and other random things that were in last years bag. I know, I am never happy. 

OK so the surprise teas from Lupicia:

Green/Oolong bag

Ripe Mango Oolong
Momo oolong Super Grade
Chestnut
Matcha Kirara Rice Tea (A Genmaich/matcha blend)
Melon Oolong
Strawberry Vanilla
Happiness Green tea and green rooibos with fresh fruit and flower petals

Black Tea Bag

Silonibari BSP (CTC) I think this is an Assam
Passion Island passion fruit and mango
Oasis Tropical fruits and rose hip 
Kiwi
Decaf Carol strawberry and vanilla

More Green

Grapefruit Green
Sakuramo Vert (Green with Cherry)
After 5 Peppermint and Spearmint
Tsugaru Green Apple green tea
Sencha Chiran

Tea Bags (They came with it, I had no choice)

Momo Oolong Super Grade
Happiness
Sencha Matsuri
Jasmine Manderin Special Grade

It should be an interesting month or so at work as I try new teas.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

StaceyHH said:


> Puerh is a fermented tea. There are two forms: cooked (shu) or raw aged (sheng). With cooked puerh, the fermentation process is speeded up by adding heat. For both teas it's almost the identical process to composting. Then (usually) the tea leaves are formed while still slightly damp from composting, into round cakes, and compressed to form dense blocks or rounds. They are wrapped and stored at a particular humidity (50-60% will keep the fermentation/aging process going.)
> 
> It has a very strong, earthy (sometimes barnyard) taste. I always say the lower quality ones must be like licking a dirty sheep, not that I make it habit to go around licking sheep.  So-called traditional brewing is done with a high tea/water ratio (5g/90ml ish) and steep times are very short. You can steep many many times, a good puerh when prepped this way should yield a dozen infusions.
> 
> Teavana (and other unscrupulous tea dealers,) market puerh as a weight loss tea, because there are some properties that may have some slight affect on cholesterol and metabolism. But the studies have proven nothing in particular, so I personally think it's deceitful when the Teavana people try sell you on its "diet" properties.


There are many things I like about Teavana, they are making tea more approachable for people, showing folks how to blend tea, and sell a good quality tea. I do not like some of their marketing and how pushy their sales people are.

Thanks for the great description of Pu erh. I know that it is a type of tea I am going to have to give many cups to truely appreciate the taste because it is very different.


----------



## Sienna_98

Stacey's description is much more knowledgeable than anything I could have said.  I like Puerh, but then again, my favorite teas are smoky black teas like Lapsang Souchang, so it's not a huge stretch for me.  I think it is a bit like drinking a single malt whiskey, especially the ones with very strong peat influence.  It can be a bit overwhelming at first, but after a few sips/cups  , you start to savor the nuances.  Enjoy!


----------



## Atunah

I think my hubby would like Puerhs. He likes the smoky strong teas. He still has a cup of coffee in the morning. He is pretty easy to please, he'll drink about anything I get  . He has gotten a little more refined I like to think as I been bringing higher quality stuff in the house  . 
He now scoffs at tea bags which we don't have in the house anymore. I used to get him PG tips, he liked that stuff. 

I am sipping a second steep of the Diplomat tea, its still very good, different. The Darjeeling is much toned down now and more of the oolong is coming through. Its too expensive to just do one steeping I think. I think I'll make this my special weekend tea. 

I can't stop sniffing the roasted almond herbal tea I got. Gosh that smells good.   

Can't wait to hear how you will like the Diplomat ProfCrash.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I resteep pretty much everything I make. I have become cheap these days. 

Well, not really, but when you spend $18 for 2 ounces of tea it had better darn well be resteepable.


----------



## Atunah

It depends on what it is. The herbal stuff doesn't always re steep well. I am doing more re steeping now that I have calmed down a bit with all the flavors I have available.  . 
Sencha I always re steep, I got my little side handle Kyusu just for those. I get at least 3 steeps out of mosts Senchas. I have had one really expensive one I got 5 out off. 

I have some Oolongs I can re steep over and over until fluids come out of my ears  . I do those in a tiny porcelain teapot that holds about 140 ml so I can get the most of it. I am one of those Gaiwan challenged, I could not operate those without burning my fingers   So I got those tiny pots. I guess I need handles to operate. 

For most flavored black teas, I don't always re steep. I guess I should try to see how they taste. 

Going to try the 3rd steep now with the Diplomat tea.   Next time I take the size down to either 6 ounce or 5. That way I get more out of it without overload.


----------



## talleylynn

Instead of resteeping my teas, I leave the leaves in the Perfect Teamaker and pour room temperature water in and leave it for a couple of hours. Then I pour it over ice for a light iced tea. It's kind of like counterop sun tea. 

Sometimes I pour it all in an insulated mug instead. Most of the leaves sink and lurk at the bottom; so you can keep drinking and steeping all day.

I've only tried this with green tea and oolong. I'm not sure the fruity ones would hold up to long soaking.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Just tried the Momo Oolong. It is ok a bit too peachy for my liking.


----------



## StaceyHH

ProfCrash said:


> Just tried the Momo Oolong. It is ok a bit too peachy for my liking.


IMO, momo super oolong shines the most when you do more tea/less water/shorter steeps. I love this tea, but agree it's a little out of balance if you do traditional western style brewing with it. Not that wrong-fu (what I call the nearly gong-fu style I prefer,) makes it less peachy, but you get the fresh summer peach flavor instead of that cloying in-your-face dried fruit flavor.


----------



## Neo

corkyb said:


> And, to Neo, what is that tube like thing under the mushroom cap cover for?
> Paula


Hi Paula! Do you mean the infuser? Each cup that I posted a link to comes in 3 pieces: the ceramic cup, the ceramic infuser, and the little cap that can also be used as a little plate on which to rest the infuser once done steeping. Neat, huh


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I steeped it for three minutes using 208 water. I'll try it using 195.


----------



## Atunah

mmmmmmmmm, the white strawberry is really good.  . I haven't liked white tea much in the past, but this one is really good and smooth. 
I also tried the Strawberry dream, a honeybush with caramel and strawberry bits, its quite good. The Banana Choco crepe is interesting. I'll have to do that again to have an opinion. It smells divine. It turns slightly bitter as it cools in the cup though, I think I will lower the time from 2 minutes to 1.5 next time to see. 

I am not sure about the Capetown Roo yet. It smells a lot better to me than it tastes. Have to try again to say for sure. 

I think that is all I was able to try so far today.  

I haven't even gotten into the black and oolong sampler packs yet.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Capetown is one of my favorites.

hehe pace yourself


----------



## MamaProfCrash

So I am having a pot of Lupicia's Happiness this morning and I am really enjoying it. It is not my normal only rooibos tea but it is very smooth and nice. A good tea to wake up with. I am going to work it into my morning rotation. If I find myself reaching for it often enough it might just be a tea I buy more of.


----------



## Atunah

Its always nice to find a tea to add to rotation, isn't it. I am pretty easy to please when it comes to tea, I'll drink about anything, but only certain ones make it on that list of "must have in the house".

I am drinking my first cup a bit late today, just got back from the eye doctor and froze my behind off outside waiting for my cab to take me home. Holy moly its cold here.   

I am having Anna's and I can already say it will be on my must have list. It is so smooth and yummy and so gentle. I love how it is not overpowering at all. On the german site they call it Raspberry Yogurt and that is exactly what I get, very light and true not fake flavor. I have had bad fake raspberry flavor before, this is just like the berries.  Mmmmmm. 

I don't know if I'll ever get warm after this morning. I can still feel the wind howling in my bones  

I was just looking up the Lupicia Happiness you liked Prof, and I see they use green roo in there. I actually like green one a lot I found. I have a green roo peach that is pretty good.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have a Green Rooibos from TG with Peach that I like but for some reason has not entered my morning rotation. I kind of see Happiness in that same area. I might just need to put them into play and see what happens. It could just be that I am so use to the Red Rooibos that the Green does not come to mind when making my tea.

I am trying the Matcha Kirra Rice Tea. It sure as heck tastes like Genmachia. I like it a lot more then the sample of Genmaicha they sent last year. For some reason they used some type of bean in the genmaicha and not toasted rice. This tastes very nice. I am a bit confused why they said to use 208 water and not 195, like every other genmaicha that I know of. It doesn't matter because it tastes good. I am turning down the water temp on the dispenser so I can compare it to the TG genmaicha I normally get.


----------



## Atunah

Am I blind? Or is TG not having the sampler tins anymore. I do not see them on the website anymore and I just got 2, oolong and black yesterday. I was going to say how I love the tin that comes with it and the bow they put on it, nice presentation. 

But they have disappeared  

I didn't get a sample with this order, but I did get another spoon. Last time I got a sample but no spoon  

Another thing I like about the german TG site is, they list the rating they give each tea as its coming in. Like the tea ratings up to 100. Thats a real nice touch. They also give more info on the grade of certain teas, like medium, above medium and so on. 
Like the Diplomats tea gets a 96, thats pretty high up there.


----------



## Tatiana

I just got an email from TG. The TG shop in Algonquin, IL is closing in a few weeks.

I wonder if they will have a sale on their teas?


----------



## kdawna

I started my day enjoying my first taste of TG Rooibush Cream Caramel.  It was good but I just needed some caffeine. Another TG tea , called Flower of Hawaii has been on my favoites list... so I brewed some of that. I have a sweet tooth. Anyway, the other day I tried 
TG Bosa Nova. I don't know what I did but it was awful... the smell and the taste? Anyone want to tell me the proper time and temp. on this  one so I can try it again?
You all are so enticing... I am debating on getting an electric kettle that will keep the temp at "right" temp. I have a Zarafina (alot of pieces to clean)....and a teavana perfect cup of tea maker. What do you all use to brew your cups of tea? I make 16 ounces at a time.. a small cup is just not enough!
  Brenda


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Bossa Nova is 208 for 3 minutes. At least, I think that is what is on the package


----------



## Atunah

I had some problems with the Bossa Nova too for some reason. I didn't like the first brew at all. I said I got Bandaid taste  .

Then, I think Neo said to use a little less leaf and I brew it at 2 minutes. I used a over full tea spoon first time. Now its level. 

Now its one of my favorites. My water is almost boiling I guess for it. By the time I carry my kettle to the dining table I am sure I loose a few degrees  

Tatiana, oh wow, they closing a store? I guess its still a bad economy. They don't have a lot of stores to begin with. 

I just tried some of my sample of the Ceylon highlands UVA, wow that is some good stuff. I did 2 brewings and the 2nd was almost as good as the first, high quality stuff. That one might be one of those addictive ones.  . I haven't even tried the other samples yet and know I will use that as a regular rotation for unflavored black. Yum

I am really happy to have discovered TG.


----------



## Tatiana

Atunah said:


> I just tried some of my sample of the Ceylon highlands UVA, wow that is some good stuff. I did 2 brewings and the 2nd was almost as good as the first, high quality stuff. That one might be one of those addictive ones. . I haven't even tried the other samples yet and know I will use that as a regular rotation for unflavored black. Yum
> 
> I am really happy to have discovered TG.


Ceylon Uva is my favourite. A TG customer service rep. recommended it and said it was her favourite Ceylon and a "really good tea." I think she was spot on about it. I'm glad you like it. We have tried the Blairlomond and the Nuwara Eliya and while they are good they just can't quite match the "special quality" in the Uva Highlands.

Addictive, yes. We walk in the door and within 30 seconds DH is asking if his tea is ready yet.


----------



## Atunah

I had Ceylon's before, not great quality I am sure and they always have been bland to me. Not this one. It smells good too. It is what I call a special basic tea. Its one for when you just want a non flavored black tea, but want it to be really nice but also accessible and well rounded. 

I am curious Tatiana, how much leaf do you use when you make it? The instructions say to use a over full tea spoon or 2gr,  for 8 ounce.  Well I have a tea gram scale so I weight it and that is way more than 2 gr. 2 gram is teaspoon almost level full. Well that is like 2.2grams. That is what I used. If I had used the overfull teaspoon it would have been more like 3.2 gram or more. 

I think the leafs are smaller so you fit more in a spoon per weight. 

That is why I love my scale, if I like a tea a certain way, I mark it by gram per ounce and it will always be the same.


----------



## Tatiana

Well, DH likes his tea *strong*. We grew up with the one spoon per cup and one for the pot kind of tea brewing. TG says heaping so I do that. I use 8 oz of water for one cup (since I have the extra spoon for the pot).

So when making DH his pot of tea it's 16 oz of boiling water and three *VERY* heaping TG spoons of Uva Highlands into the glass infuser of the teapot. The electric kettle is next to the teapot, so the water is still bubbling as I pour it into the pot. Steep for 3 minutes (thank you TG tea timer  ) . I sit the infuser at an angle and let it drain into the teapot for 2 minutes when the steeping is done then serve it to DH who likes milk and sugar in his tea.

It took lots of experimentation to get it just right for DH. For myself I use just a regular heaping spoonful not the VERY heaping as I don't like it as strong as DH. I also use a bit more milk and lots less sugar then he does.

Even with the tea infuser I still use a tea strainer when pouring the cup. DH HATES (what my grandfather called 'caterpillars') tea leaves in his tea. These Scottish men are very particular about their tea. My MIL warned me about it when I was engaged to DH.  My father used to tell stories about my grandfather's tea drinking peculiarities. (My Dad wasn't a tea drinker like his father.) My FIL drank 7 - 10 cups of strong black tea a day! He never had any trouble sleeping, the caffeine never bothered him.


----------



## Atunah

That sounds strong. Well we all hear about those strapping Scotsmen  

I don't use sugar or milk in my tea so I think the way I made it is perfect for that. Stronger is needed I think if you do add that. 

I use one of those Finum filters, they are really fine and catch everything, but I don't brew with the filter. I actually just put the tea in my pot, pour the water, steep and then I use the filter in the cup to strain the tea out that way. I find the leafs can float better that way in the pot. They just have more room. 

It was especially noticeable with the Bossa Nova. I brewed with filter in pot, then without and filter afterwards. Flavor was more pronounced and more smooth somehow. And I actually got some vanilla aftertaste. 

Only thing I learned not to put in any of those fine filters anymore is any tea that has chamomile in it.  There is nothing worse than that to clog up filters. For that I use those unbleached paper bag filters I have all over the house


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheheh I love reading conversations like this.


----------



## BTackitt

I can't stand reading about all of you and your plentiful teas atm, and I have 2 to choose from atm while here visiting.. I'm going to the Lupicia store tomorrow to taste and sniff to my heart's content. (and see what X-mas teas might be on sale..)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Enjoy!

Although tonight it has been 1 Bell's Hopslam and I am kind of drunk


----------



## Atunah

You doing ok there Prof?  

I woke up this morning and it was so cold. Then I remembered I turned the heat down so my 2nd cat would come to bed and cuddle with me.  . He comes when it gets cold and since he is big and fat, lots of warm surface area  .

Just takes so long to get the apartment warm again, as it is a 2 story. 

I had the Black Rhubarb this morning and although it is a really nice tea, I don't think I'll reorder it. It's creamy with a little rhubarb bite to it. I have so many other black flavored ones I like so I need to narrow it down. 

Now I am having the white strawberry again and it is so so good. I didn't think I would like it so. I never liked white teas much and I thought I am not big on fruity type teas. I am more of a nutty warm creamy type I guess. But I think its mostly citrusy type fruits I am not too fond of, but then I do like the Mango. Go figure. 

I just think I never had good quality white and so I thought I didn't like it. With the Strawberry it is so smooth, but not over the top fruity, just very gentle. Kind of like most TG flavored teas are. They don't hit you over the head with the aroma. 
Its got cute little strawberry bits in it  
On the list for rotation for sure. The list is getting longer


----------



## kdawna

I think I have decided not to reorder tea from this one place. It seems like they use artificial flavorings. Yuck.... I was drinking something with cranberries and apples... only the fake cinnamon flavor didn't taste right with this mixture. How can  you be sure ingredients are real and not artificial before buying? 
Brenda B.


----------



## Atunah

I think the only way to know for sure is ask and have to trust the seller. I know that TeaGschwender uses only natural and I think so does Zhi. For TG, in Germany it is not allowed to put artificial flavor in food by law so it wouldn't be in there at all as they distribute their tea from Germany as far as I can tell. 

Doesn't everyone have to list ingredients like that? I mean if they use artificial, don't they have to say so? I guess if they just put on flavor, one wouldn't know. 

I guess emailing the company is the best one can do. Problem is, a lot of those different companies buy their tea from sometimes the same places and rebrand them. I am pretty sure they still have to have a proper ingredient list though. 

If it didn't taste right to you in a obvious way, just go with your guts.


----------



## Atunah

I just found this funky looking steeper . It folds down. Don't know the site or anything, just saw the link on a review site and thought I share. 









link to more pics

http://theteaspot.com/tuffy-tea-steeper-steepware.html?catid=251&gclid=COzrwfPYt6YCFUeW7QodL3t5Gw

Its like those colanders made ouf of same silicone I seen at the stores.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Someone gave us some loose tea. . . . can I brew that in a french press?


----------



## Sienna_98

Yes.  The mesh on a french press is fine enough to keep out the leaves.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Ann in Arlington said:


> Someone gave us some loose tea. . . . can I brew that in a french press?


Yes you can but if the french press has been used for coffee your tea will have a inge of coffee taste to it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks. . . . .I'm not sure we'll even like the tea but if we don't like it I'll just get rid of it. I don't think it's _old_ but the tin has definitely been opened. . .it was something they'd gotten and used but then decided they preferred bags. . . . .and my husband the magpie will take anything offered free. . . . . He got 10 pounds of popcorn in two big jugs from the same guy. . . . .


----------



## Jane917

Enjoying a cup of TG Bossa Nova on a cold foggy day. I think next time I will take the suggestion (was it Neo's suggestion?) to use level measures. I heaped it a bit, like the package says to do. Steeped 2 minutes.


----------



## Atunah

I think it was Neo, and I have been loving my Bossa Nova since. It is such a lovely tea. 

I had a black Gong fu tea I got from Zhi. I got 2 full sized tea there and the rest samples. I am glad I did so as one of the samples was the Berry Hibiscus and oh boy that is way to tart for me. I don't get any berries, just teeth sticking to lip tartness. 
It might be a good iced tea, but I don't drink cold tea. I also got a sample of the Mango black and didn't really like it either. Didn't taste like mango to me at all and had a weird after taste. I'll try it again playing with the time maybe. 
I also got samples of the Sweet Desert, peach ginger oolong. The sweet desert is interesting. They put in stevia leafs so its a tad to sweet for me for everyday. I don't put sugar in any of my teas. I didn't like the Peach Ginger Oolong much. All I could taste was the very toasted Oolong flavor, no peach in site at least on my palate. Didn't get any ginger either. 

I have to say their packaging is really really nice. Wrapped in tissue paper and nice tins for the full sized. Funny, I love both the full size tins I got, but not so much the samples. I just guessed.  

The Gong Fu is unbelievable. I got that full size as I wanted something from the Fuijan(sp) region and TG doesn't have anything. My stomach doesn't like Yunnan's much, but I love the Fuijan's. I had a couple from Adagio and the golden curl there is one of my favs. But oh my the one from Zhi. Its chocolate, caramel, warm smooth goodness. Yum. 

The Plum Oolong was the other full tin I got from Zhi, very good. 

Going to have some Rooibos now as I need a break from the caffeine. I think I shall have the Strawberry dream again.


----------



## Jane917

I try not to read this thread too much because I have enough tea for 10 years. My bucket runneth over. I can't buy more.....I can't buy.......I can't.......I.......


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, I hear you. I started to make a calculation. I use an average of 3 grams per 8oz cup. That is 33 cups per 100 grams. 
I started adding up the tea in my shelf by cup and how many a day I drink and how long it would take me to drink all. 

I stopped at that point  

I just got my cups I ordered from Special Teas. As I posted before they have 50% off everything on the site. They had those double walled Bodum glasses with handles I wanted, for half off. I am using one now for my Asatsuyu  

Keeps the tea nice and warm while drinking and I get to see the nice color of the tea. Just what I wanted. 

They looked way to big at first. They are 10 oz. But then I realized it has a empty area between the layers so the tea floats on the inside making the size for tea smaller. I think I still might want some smaller ones like 8 oz. They are cute and work great.

Funny thing, my UPS driver went "Tea? Again?"


----------



## Jane917

Atunah said:


> I just got my cups I ordered from Special Teas. As I posted before they have 50% off everything on the site. They had those double walled Bodum glasses with handles I wanted, for half off. I am using one now for my Asatsuyu


I don't see the double walled mugs on the website. Are they no longer available?


----------



## Atunah

They went to 75% off everything left, I don't see them on the site anymore either. Pretty much most of the stuff is gone. I clicked on one of the cast iron pots and it wasn't available anymore.

These are the ones I got. They were 24.99 regular and I got them for 12.50 basically. I was afraid to pay $30 bucks on Amazon not knowing how fragile they might be. This was a bit more palatable. They are a set of 2.

edit to add link


----------



## Andra

Atunah said:


> I had a black Gong fu tea I got from Zhi. I got 2 full sized tea there and the rest samples. I am glad I did so as one of the samples was the Berry Hibiscus and oh boy that is way to tart for me. I don't get any berries, just teeth sticking to lip tartness.
> It might be a good iced tea, but I don't drink cold tea.


I love the tartness of the Berry Hibiscus - it's one of the handful of teas that I like hot as well as iced. But it's definitely puckery!
I don't have too many of Zhi's other teas since I find I don't care for the stevia leaf either.

Isn't it great to have so many choices??


----------



## Atunah

Yes, its wonderful that there are many good quality choices for tea out there now. Its so easy nowadays to order online. Not depended anymore on what stores happen to be local. It sure opens up a world of tea, literally. 

On the other hand I go a little overboard  . I want to try so many things, just because I can I guess.  

I think my hubby might light the Berry Hibiscus, he likes tart things. It was just to much for me. I was hoping to get more of the berries. 

I think I have pretty much narrowed it down now though, mostly sticking with teas from TG, they got pretty much everything I liked so far and what I need. Maybe a couple teas elsewhere like the Fujians I mentioned and teaware and stuff. 

I resorted my tea/DVD rack yesterday and its full, its scary.


----------



## kdawna

I am alone in this tea venture and would like to know how you all got started enjoying loose tea.
My husband is thinking I am crazy... he has no idea how many different teas I already have... I love buying online! There are no tea stores near me.
Also, how many different teas have you all drank in one day?
  One more question, do you what tea do you drink most... blacks, green, etc.
thanks,
Brenda B.


----------



## Atunah

You are not alone anymore now kdawna  


I got started when I was a kid. We had a "TeeLaden" (TeaHouse) in our tiny german town and my mom would buy loose teas there. I think I remember black vanilla and caramel as the first ones that I recall. I remember sitting on the kitchen table with her playing Canasta and Rommy (sp?) and a orange clay tea pot. We played a lot of games in our family. 

Later as a child and young teenager, we would hang out at the Tee Laden, they had tables, games there and we kids would sit there, order a pot of tea. 

We always also drank coffee, a lot. Germans just do  . So I kind of lost sight of tea for a while and it was all coffee. I rediscovered the love a few years back when I started having health issues with all the coffee I was drinking. 

I started with flavored blacks, then I pretty much only drank non flavored blacks and greens. Then I discovered Oolongs. All non flavored. I would order from sellers in China, India, Japan, straight from the source to get the Sencha's, the Oolongs, Even some Darjeelings. 

Recently I started craving some flavors again, but I don't like over powering aroma so I found Tea Gschwendner and the rest is history  . I am now incorporating non flavored teas again. I have to have some nice blacks that are just tea. I think I found the one I was looking for with the Ceylon UVA from TG. 

As far as what I drink during the day, its all over the map. I make my tea by the cup. Usually 8 oz, unless I am drinking Sencha and high quality oolong which I stick with 4-5 oz cups so I can enjoy all the re steeps. 

I drink it all, black, green, oolong, Herbal stuff like Rooibos. In the morning and afternoon, I like something to get me going, so its usually a black then. The rest of the day in between and until evening, I mix it up. Last cup of the day I try to do something gentle though, Rooibos or a light green. 

I guess I drink slightly more blacks overall, then greens and oolongs and then the Rooibos. I just started with a white tea. I'll work it in somehow.  

I drink at least 8 cups a day. Again, 8 ounce portions.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

All of the above? I am trying a ton of teas from Lupicia right now as well. I am probably going to be throwing away some teas because I am just not drinking them and it would be nice to remove some tins if they are not being used. Most of the teas that are in tins that I am not refilling are good teas but I just don't find myself drinking them frequently. There are some teas that I found at Teavana and have found them at Tea Gschwendner. Tea Gschwendner tends to have better quality teas and, surprisingly, the teas were cheaper at Tea Gschwendner then Teavana. Go figure.

Loose Leaf Teas in Tins at my Desk:

Chai/Rooibos

Rooibos Capetown Tea Gschwendner (Keeper)
Rooibos Lemon Tea Gschwendner (Keeper)
Rooibos Ginger Tea Gschwendner (Keeper)
Rooibos Carmel Cream Tea Gschwendner (Keeper)
Rooibos Jungle Fire Tea Gschwendner (Keeper)
Rooibos Vanilla Tea Gschwendner (Keeper)
Haute Chocolate Teavana (Won't reorder)
Masala Chai Teavana (Won't reorder)
Indian Chai Tea Gschwendner (Won't reorder)

Greens

Japan Sencha Tea Gschwendner (Keeper)
Genmaicha Tea Gschwendner (Keeper)
Japan Bancha Tea Gschwendner (Keeper)
Gyokuro Imperial Teavana (Keeper but refilling from Tea Gschwendner)
Three Kingdoms Mao Fen Teavana (Won't reorder)

Blacks

Capital of Heaven Keemun Teavna (Keeper but refilling from Tea Gschwendner)
Black Tea Oriental Tea Gschwendner (Won't reorder)
Arabian Nights Tea Gschwendner (Keeper)
Darjeeling Margaret's Hope Tea Gschwendner (Keeper)
Earl Grey Imperior Tea Gschwendner (Won't reorder)
Earl Grey 69 Tea Gschwendner (Keeper)
Earl Grey Creame Teavana (Won't reorder)
Cacoa Mint Black Teavana (Won't reorder)
Anna's Tea Gschwendner (Keeper)
Chili Chocolate Black Tea Tea Gschwendner (Won't reorder)

Blends

White Ayurvedic Chai and Samurai Chai Mate Teavana (Keeper)
Jasmine Dragon Pearls and Rooibos Tropica Teavana (Keeper)

Oolongs:

Bossa Nova Tea Gschwendner (Keeper)
Formoca Fancy Oolong Ming Xiang Tea Gschwendner (Keeper)

White:

Earl Grey White Teavana (Keeping)


----------



## Someone Nameless

I drink mostly Twinings English Breakfast or occasionally Earl Gray and was considering branching out.  I've had some different inexpensive teas but bleeeech!!!

English Breakfast is probably my favorite but glancing at this thread I would not know where to start!!!!


----------



## frolic

ProfCrash tis a sin to toss tea! Pass it along to someone else unless it is truly crap tea

I just woke up but I think I'm going to have a cup of luicpia's mango oolong. I had one last nigh and my did those leaves get huge, the were filling up half my tea pot by the third steep.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I tried but nobody wanted it and I need the space. I figure a tea that I have not made in 2 months is a tea that has failed for me.

Kindle Gracie : You know that you like Earl Grey and English Breakfast. So try English Breakfast and Earl Grey as a loose leaf from Teavana or Tea Gschwendner. They are easy ones to start with and you will feel comfortable. Try picking one new tea to go with them in your first order.

What are your favorite foods? So you like specific fruits? Are you a chocolate fan? Do you like different lettuces (I actually think that lettuce diversification might mean someone will like green teas)? We can help you with suggestions.


----------



## frolic

Ok I did it. I just ordered the Breville one touch...

I've been obsessing over it for months. Will it live up to my dreams? We'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Neo

frolic said:


> Ok I did it. I just ordered the Breville one touch...
> 
> I've been obsessing over it for months. Will it live up to my dreams? We'll find out soon enough.


Woohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! When are you receiving it ?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

frolic said:


> Ok I did it. I just ordered the Breville one touch...
> 
> I've been obsessing over it for months. Will it live up to my dreams? We'll find out soon enough.


Enjoy!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

OK, so upon hearing from a few folks I have decided that I am going to put together a swap tea list on Fridays. That gives me the week to try new teas from Lupicia and TG and decide which ones I am going to keep and which ones I would probably not drink any more of. If folks want them, I am happy to send the tea to them. 

Keep in mind that most of these will be open packs. There might be a few closed packs because I got two tea bags from Lupicia so there was some overlap.

I'll start next week so there is a decent enough supply to make shipping stuff worthwhile.


----------



## Atunah

You know, thats a great idea the getting rid of unused tea. I have tins sitting on my shelf with maybe 3-5 tablespoons of tea in them, most of them older flavored blacks and greens I used to buy from Adagio. Some of them have sat there now for a year. 

Its just hard for me to throw anything out. I was raised on keeping everything  .

I am also trying to figure out with those Teavana teas I had ordered and will never drink. I just don't like them enough. 

Not going to try anymore new tea stores just for the sake of trying more tea. I am done with that. I just accumulate to much stuff that way.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I threw out about 7 teas today. They had been sitting on myshelf for 3-6 months. I am fine with sending out teas that are in their original packaging but was not comfortable with sending teas that had been sitting in tins. I have no idea why I felt that way but there you have it.

Unless the Pu-erh is amazingly good I see myself taking a break from trying new teas for a little bit. I have 22 teas that I actually drink frequently enough to reorder as it is and I am adding two new teas to try. Plus all the Lucipia stuff.

I can't believe that I might have actually maxed out my tea level.


----------



## kdawna

I just threw away Zingiber Ginger Coconut. Even though I am rather new at this... I can't see keeping teas I don't like.  
   Has anyone tried Black Dragon Pearl from Teavana? How many of the Pearls do you use per cup?
Earlier today I made some but dumped it out... it was too strong. I was amazed how those pearls grew in the hot water.
Last evening I tried some Fruta Bomba Green Tea made in my Zarafina. It smelled wonderful but when I tasted it, it was like drinking nearly plain hot water. I was disappointed.  
 I guess I will learn from you all!
Brenda B.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

You measure the pearls the same way you do a regular tea. So 1 teaspoons of pearls per 8 ounces. If you find that too strong, then try a little less or steeping it for a shorter period. 

The pearl teas tend to be very yummy but very strong. They are also pretty expensive. I use my Jasmine Pearls for special days and when I really want a special cup of tea.

What you will find is that there are teas that smell great but taste bad to you. Lupicia's Sakurambo Vert smells wonderful but tastes like cough syrup to me. I tried a Japanese Cherry tea from Tea Gschwendner once and had the same experience. We all have a different flavor profile that we find appealing. I know that 99% of the Lupicia tea I have is going to end up with someone else. I like teas where I can taste the tea and any infused flavors do not overwhelming the tea flavor. 

Lupicia and Teavana tend to over flavor their teas for me. I know that BTackitt loves their tea, and I am guessing she is going to get most of my goodies. I have no doubt that the tea is quality tea, it smells great, looks wonderful, is packaged nicely, and looks great in the infuser. The flavor profile doesn't work for me.

I love Darjeelings and Oolongs which a fair number of people in this thread have not liked. I love Bossa Nova, an Oolong with Vanilla, but the Vanilla does not overwhelming the Oolong. 

So some of it is going to be trial and error. Start with bagged teas that you know that you like. Then look for ones that are close to those in flavor. Then try branching out some more. When I first started I would get 2-3 safe teas and one risky tea. As I added more risky teas to the safe pile and removed others fromconsideration, I started to get my preferences down. For example, I figured out I liked the Japanese Greens and not the Chinese Greens. I never would have guessed that there was a difference.


----------



## Someone Nameless

> Kindle Gracie : You know that you like Earl Grey and English Breakfast. So try English Breakfast and Earl Grey as a loose leaf from Teavana or Tea Gschwendner. They are easy ones to start with and you will feel comfortable. Try picking one new tea to go with them in your first order.
> 
> What are your favorite foods? So you like specific fruits? Are you a chocolate fan? Do you like different lettuces (I actually think that lettuce diversification might mean someone will like green teas)? We can help you with suggestions.


That is an excellent idea. I'll do that! Although probably not Earl Grey. It's just OK but not my favorite. I'm a FAN of chocolate. I had some kind of chocolate mint tea that was good and also something that was like almond sugar cookie that I really liked, but that tea place is no longer in business here and I don't know what they were.

I like almost all fruits but I'm not sure about fruity teas.



ProfCrash said:


> OK, so upon hearing from a few folks I have decided that I am going to put together a swap tea list on Fridays. That gives me the week to try new teas from Lupicia and TG and decide which ones I am going to keep and which ones I would probably not drink any more of. If folks want them, I am happy to send the tea to them.
> 
> Keep in mind that most of these will be open packs. There might be a few closed packs because I got two tea bags from Lupicia so there was some overlap.
> 
> I'll start next week so there is a decent enough supply to make shipping stuff worthwhile.


This is awesome! I'm in. I'd love to try any of your cast offs.


----------



## Atunah

You know ProfCrash, I found the same with the greens. Once I tried my first good Sencha, I didn't like the China greens anymore. I guess I like the grass taste, the vegetable or whatever its called.  . I found most of the chinese greens I tried to roasted and smoky I guess. 

I also found out strange things on how my body reacts to certain teas. I have no idea why, but I can't drink yunnans, but I am fine with tea from the Fujian region. Both are from China. Yunnan activates my GERD. Same with most breakfast blends. I think its the Assam in them I can't have. I tried the english breakfast yesterday from TG and I felt it. The tea is good, but I can't drink it. Hubby loves the yunnans and the breakfast blends, so he can drink all those. 

I can drink Ceylons fine. I also have issues with roasted type Oolongs, the darker ones. The more green ones don't bother me. I love the Bossa Nova for example, its slightly nutty oolong from what I can tell. But the one from Zhi in the plum oolong and the sample of the ginger peach I tried is very very dark roasted for me. It doesn't have the rolled leafs like the Bossa Nova and although the taste is good on the Plum, I might not be able to drink it often. I find the roasted part a bit overpowering. 

I stopped drinking a lot of the black flavored teas with Adagio as they use Assam as a base if I remember correctly. 

TG uses mostly indian black and again that seems to be ok. I can drink Darjeeling too, but have to be a little careful with the 1st flush ones. 

I found that when a tea is to strong when I make it, rather than using less leafs, use less time. So if you brew a black at 4-5 minutes (shudders  ) and its too strong, brew it at 2 minutes to see. Taste it and if you want more, steep some more.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Kindle Gracie said:


> That is an excellent idea. I'll do that! Although probably not Earl Grey. It's just OK but not my favorite. I'm a FAN of chocolate. I had some kind of chocolate mint tea that was good and also something that was like almond sugar cookie that I really liked, but that tea place is no longer in business here and I don't know what they were.
> 
> I like almost all fruits but I'm not sure about fruity teas.
> 
> This is awesome! I'm in. I'd love to try any of your cast offs.


Try the Cocoa Mint Black at Teavana. It tastes like a Thin Mint


----------



## lonestar

I've been lurking and learning.  I ordered some tea and a glass pot from Teavana.  The pot lasted about a week and got cracked.  So I ordered a cast iron pot that was on sale.  It is beautiful but I do miss seeing the tea swirling in the glass pot.

I have just three teas and like the chocolate flavored the best so far.  I am a chocolate lover of many years and the smell of this tea alone, is wonderful.  I'm in the bedroom with everyone else asleep and the tea is in the kitchen- I can't recall the name of it right now and don't want to wake anyone- especially the cat.

I'd love to have a cup right now but no caffeine this time of the day.

Thanks for all the information.


----------



## BTackitt

Prof, I somehow ended up with a plantation specific Green tea (unflavored), and without opening it I know I don't want it because I don't really like greens, so you can count on getting it from me. it's one of the silver bags from Lupicia, 50g I believe.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Hey, Lonestar, it's a new day.  What kind is it?

I'm planning to order the Cocoa Mint Black at Teavana but would like a couple other ones to add to the order to try.


----------



## Addie

Kindle Gracie said:


> I'm planning to order the Cocoa Mint Black at Teavana but would like a couple other ones to add to the order to try.


My favourite Teavana tea is Almond Biscotti. You can get it cheaper at another place (can't remember the website just now), but if you want to order all from Teavana to start, that's the one I would recommend.

My favourite black tea would have to be Mariage Frere's Marco Polo. I get mine at a Williams-Sonoma store. It's amazing.


----------



## lonestar

Kindle Gracie said:


> Hey, Lonestar, it's a new day. What kind is it?
> 
> I'm planning to order the Cocoa Mint Black at Teavana but would like a couple other ones to add to the order to try.


KG- the chocolate flavor I have is Java Vana Mate. I am putting the Cocoa Mint Black in my wish list so I can remember to order it with my next order. Let me know how you like that Mint. I'm liking the flavors. I know high flavor isn't too popular on this thread but for me, it works. I also like the Earl Grey Creme. I'm just learning and hope to have a water kettle someday so that I can regulate the water temperature.

The cat is asleep so I didn't disturb her getting the tea info.


----------



## Jane917

I love the tea exchange idea. I will start going through my tea to see what I want to get rid of. Ihate having all this tea around, because it keeps me from buying new tea. 

Kindle Gracie, hang on to your debit card. These tea aficionados are among the best of enablers! There are lots of accessories that go with tea, and you are a pro with accessories!


----------



## Neo

KG, welcome to the Tea Thread  !!!!!!!! I'm not a Teavana pro, so I can't really help you here, but... Do you have an iron cast tea pot to brew your tea in??


----------



## Someone Nameless

hehehehe...thanks for the welcome.  I don't have a cast iron pot....yet....

I have what I call the 'jug'.  I hit the button, the water boils and it cuts off, I pour it into my cup over a tea bag (horrors) or a small strainer placed in my cup.

I know.  I have a long way to go.

I do have a gorgeous new tea cup, I'm happy to report.  It is fine bone china.  The size and shape are perfect and the handle is just right.  My friend sent it to me from Australia and it has Aboriginal art on it.  It also came with a little cup holder (tray) that is in the shape of a little tea pot and in the same art pattern.  I absolutely LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> KG, welcome to the Tea Thread !!!!!!!! I'm not a Teavana pro, so I can't really help you here, but... Do you have an iron cast tea pot to brew your tea in??


  Here comes the enabling recommendations! Seriously, listen to Neo.


----------



## Neo

Aw, thank you Jane!

KG: I can see you are on the right track  ! Pictures please of your new cup, it sounds fantastic!!!


----------



## lonestar

I'm watching The Karate Kid (original).  Mr Miyagi has a very nice teapot.  I love this movie and have not seen it in years.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Here you go Neo. Does anyone happen to know what the box behind it is called?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Sorry it is so big.  I made it too small the first time and you can't see all the gorgeous details.


----------



## Jane917

Love that mug! It is deserving of some wonderful loose tea! I think I have the perfect rooibush. Want to send me the mug?  

Is that box called a wedding box? The wood is sure beautiful.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I can't send you the mug, but I can tell you EXACTLY where to get one like it.

The box is called an English Tea Caddy.    (google it)


----------



## Someone Nameless

Here's one for you Jane. Check out the price. 

http://compare.ebay.com/like/250725099154?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&rvr_id=198750211118&crlp=1_263602_309572&UA=M*S%3F&GUID=8df9453d12b0a0e0f2836793fffea7f8&itemid=250725099154&ff4=263602_309572


----------



## Neo

KG, that cup is gorgeous!!! I'm sure it makes you want drink more tea out of it


----------



## Jane917

Kindle Gracie said:


> Here's one for you Jane. Check out the price.
> 
> http://compare.ebay.com/like/250725099154?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&rvr_id=198750211118&crlp=1_263602_309572&UA=M*S%3F&GUID=8df9453d12b0a0e0f2836793fffea7f8&itemid=250725099154&ff4=263602_309572


Well, I overspent in December, so I will have to lay back awhile.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

lonestar said:


> KG- the chocolate flavor I have is Java Vana Mate. I am putting the Cocoa Mint Black in my wish list so I can remember to order it with my next order. Let me know how you like that Mint. I'm liking the flavors. I know high flavor isn't too popular on this thread but for me, it works. I also like the Earl Grey Creme. I'm just learning and hope to have a water kettle someday so that I can regulate the water temperature.
> 
> The cat is asleep so I didn't disturb her getting the tea info.


All that matters is that you drink tea that you enjoy.


----------



## Emmalita

I just ordered the chocolate mint and the almond biscotti tea from Teavana based on some other recommendations.  I'm excited to try both.  I mostly drink different types of chais and mostly in tea bags but I have some loose teas and am excited to be trying some more with all of you experts in here.


----------



## Addie

Emmalita said:


> I just ordered the chocolate mint and the almond biscotti tea from Teavana based on some other recommendations. I'm excited to try both. I mostly drink different types of chais and mostly in tea bags but I have some loose teas and am excited to be trying some more with all of you experts in here.


Welcome! This is a very dangerous thread. I never knew there were so many tea accessories and different types of teas I couldn't live without. 
Let us know how you like them!


----------



## Someone Nameless

OK, I just ordered too.  I got the Almond Biscotti Black Tea, Cacao Mint Black Tea, Earl Grey Creme Black Tea, English Breakfast (High Grown) Black Tea.  Hummmm, I'm not sure how that happened.  I ended up with all black tea.

I'm almost afraid to ask this, but what do all of you keep your loose tea in?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

We are expert enablers, I have no idea if we are expert tea whatevers. (winks)

welcome and enjoy!

I keep my loose leaf teas in tins. If I were to do it again, I think I would get a couple of large air tight containers and keep the teas in their original bags in the air tight container. But that is because most of my tins are pretty messy due to stickers, tape, and markers used to indicate what was in the tin. 

It looks like you ended up with some good teas there. I am not surprised you ended up with black teas. They are normally the most accesible to folks because that is what people initially drink. Green teas, oolongs, and white teas can take some getting used to.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I had the Diplomat's tea today. It was good but nothing exciting for me. It is a nice blend but I think I prefer the straight Darjeeling and straight Assam. I can see drinking it but it is more of a mello tea. I probably won't order it again but I won't have problems finishing the bag.


----------



## Addie

Kindle Gracie said:


> OK, I just ordered too. I got the Almond Biscotti Black Tea, Cacao Mint Black Tea, Earl Grey Creme Black Tea, English Breakfast (High Grown) Black Tea. Hummmm, I'm not sure how that happened. I ended up with all black tea.
> 
> I'm almost afraid to ask this, but what do all of you keep your loose tea in?


I hope you like the teas! Let us know what you think of them! Black teas still remain my favourite even though I do really like Oolongs as well. Black teas just tend to be the ones I always reach for.

I bought really cheap tea tins. The Teavana ones are pretty, but I thought they were too expensive. So I got mine at www.specialtybottle.com. If you click on Tin Containers and then click on Tea Tins, you can see the ones I got. I believe they're the TWS6. They're airtight, and fit maybe 3 ounces? They're $1.08 each. I had a really good experience with the company. Timely shipping and quality tins. They're not gorgeous, but I don't mind. I washed them, dried them, put the tea in and then put the sticker identifying which tea it was on the outside. I kind of wish I had bought more.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hmmmm Maybe it is time to order new tins. I like the twist off tins...


----------



## Atunah

I am using these containers. 
http://www.enjoyingtea.com/endolidtinca.html

They are 1.98 and have a inside seal, like a flexible plastic to close and then the top tin lid over that. Nice and sealed. 
What I do is cut out the labels from the bags the tea comes in and tape it to the tin with strong scotch tape. Then when I put something else in, wash the tin, remove the label and put another one on it. The labels I put right where the company names is 

I'll ask hubby to take a pic of my teashelf which is really a DVD rack. I still have a lot of the Adagio tins, but those seem to crack on my around the plastic where they close onto the metal. So I am switching over slowly to the new tins.

The ones on specialty tin look great too. I think since I already have started with one kind of tin, I want to stick with it and just make it look more uniform.

I also have a few of these black ones for some of my black teas. 
http://www.enjoyingtea.com/roairtiinseb.html

But they are taller and narrower and therefore mess up the shelf distance between the tins.

eta: AddieLove, how do those tins you got close? I can't tell by the picture, but they look like the black ones I got from enjoying tea. Is there part of the lid that goes inside? Don't know how to describe it. The dimensions look to be close to the tall ones I got a few off.


----------



## kdawna

I seem to favor black teas myself , but have been enjoying rooibos teas also. The mint Cocoa is yummy but I seem to need to use three heaping teaspoons full/ 16 ounce mug.... so I run through it pretty fast.  I just tried the English Breakfast tea the other day and liked it alot. So far I have been carefully opening my teas and just resealing them in the bags they came in. They seem fine, and I can go through 2 ounces pretty quickly so they don't seem to get stale. I did purchase a  large tin from Teavana for the peppermint tea I ordered. I also add a scoop of it with  my mint Cocoa tea...  I brewed some Arabian Night Tea from TG the other evening and I was in heaven! It is so good! Anyone else enjoy it?
Brenda B.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Arabian Nights is one of favorites.


----------



## Addie

Atunah, they close the same way you described yours with the plastic part inside the tin and the top tin lid over that. Yeah, they look exactly like the black one you linked to but just a different colour. I like the green colour and design on yours!


----------



## lonestar

Is tin the best for keeping tea?  I was thinking I would like glass.


----------



## Atunah

AddieLove said:


> Atunah, they close the same way you described yours with the plastic part inside the tin and the top tin lid over that. Yeah, they look exactly like the black one you linked to but just a different colour. I like the green colour and design on yours!


Now I am confused, are you saying those tins from specialty bottle have a double lid? It doesn't say that on that site. It says something about slip lid. 
The green ones I have have 2 separate lids. One is a round flexible plastic that goes onto the rim to close the lid, the other is the outside lid to go over that. The black ones have one lid which extents to the inside of the lid. No plastic part, just a one piece lid with a extension going inside, all tin. I am so bad at describing stuff lol.

So the ones you have also have 2 separate lids?

I am including a pic of my tea shelf. Its a Walmart DVD shelf thingy.










I been trying and trying, I can't figure out how to get the pic on here. Its in flickr, I tried html code, BB code, url, nothing is working  No clue what I am doing wrong, I tried with and without image tags with all 3 codes and I get nothing.

Got it finally, copying the url through the flickr system does not work at all. But me clicking it myself and copying did, go figure


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Glass would not be good for storing tea. You want something that light cannot penetrate and that is air tight.


----------



## kdawna

Atunah...nice shelf!!!!!  You could have tea parties galore!  Anyone order tea from enjoying tea? the prices look good but is the tea good?  
Brenda B.


----------



## Atunah

kdawna said:


> Atunah...nice shelf!!!!! You could have tea parties galore! Anyone order tea from enjoying tea? the prices look good but is the tea good?
> Brenda B.


I only ordered some Oolongs and some Rooibos there before as far as tea goes. The Oolong was pretty good, it comes in resealable packages. Seemed like good quality. The Roo was good too, I had the Province and the Belgium choco.

Can't speak for any other teas though, I just order my tins now and some cups and teaware stuff like that.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I think you have more tea then I do Atunah.


----------



## Atunah

It does look like a lot  . Not all the containers are full though. About 10 or so have only a few cups left and will be phased out. One of the reasons I got the shelf was to put all teas in one spot. I used to have them stacked and stuffed in a kitchen cabinet some even spreading to a couple of drawers.

So some kind of got overlooked all the time. Its like out of sight, out of mind. This way, its all there and I find I can now finish some tins that I didn't even know I still had  

It also makes it easier to sort by what is drunk more and what is not being touched at all. I can get it narrowed down to a point so 1 or 2 shelfs will eventually hold some of my cups and small pots I use. 

Hubby drinks a lot of tea too and he loves looking at the shelf now to make his choice. 

Now I am looking for a small side thingy, not too tall with maybe 2 doors so I can sit this shelf on top of it.


----------



## Addie

Atunah: Beautiful tea shelf!

Oh! Okay, sorry, I misunderstood. I thought the black and green ones closed the same. The ones I have are like the black ones you have except the lid isn't all tin. The lid is one piece (well, technically two pieces that are connected together that I can't separate). It has a white plastic part that goes inside the container to seal it, which is connected to the top of the lid, which is tin. I'm terrible at describing this stuff as well!


----------



## Atunah

yeah, I don't like writing reviews on Amazon at all, even books, I just don't know how to describe things. But I get it now though. I think your tins are a bit better than the black ones. Reason is the plastic on yours going into the tin. On the black I have, its metal so sometimes and on some tins its a bit hard to get the lid on. There is no give at all. With yours since its plastic, you probably have a bit wiggle room and flexibility. 

For me the green ones work with the 2 lids, seem pretty air tight. But if I hadn't already started with those, those like yours from Specialty bottle would be a great solution too for uniform displaying of teas. I would like some though that are a bit shorter and fatter though. 

I hope neither one of us ever has to testify as a eye witness on the stand


----------



## BTackitt

I keep my teas in 8oz containers from speacialtybottle.com. there's no flange inside, but inside of the lid is a seal, they are watertight/airtight. http://www.specialtybottle.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=408
They are $0.92 each, and I will be buying a few more soon. I love them.
I also cut the lables from the original tea packaging and tape it to the outside.


----------



## crebel

BTackitt said:


> I keep my teas in 8oz containers from speacialtybottle.com. there's no flange inside, but inside of the lid is a seal, they are watertight/airtight. http://www.specialtybottle.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=408
> They are $0.92 each, and I will be buying a few more soon. I love them.
> I also cut the lables from the original tea packaging and tape it to the outside.


Those look like they would be perfect for my cupboard. I know they say 8 oz, but how much loose tea do they hold? BTW, welcome home, hope the trip was uneventful.


----------



## BTackitt

I think for loose tea, they really only hold about 5 oz. They're not a tea container, so I assume by 8oz they mean something like waterweight. If they made one that was double size, I would really love it, as it stands I have a couple of teas that are in multiple tins.

Flight was fine.. both ladies in my row also had Kindles, I directed them both here to KB.


----------



## BTackitt

wooohoo! I am opening my New Years teas from Lupicia now. it was too late last night when I got home. ok.. My small set Black/wellness teas seemed to be the same as everyone else. In my large set, I did not get a canvas bag like someone else did. I got a large diffusesr ball (to go with the 2 I got last year that I will never use.) a heatproof tall glass that looks like it will hold 10-12 oz, and 11 teas. Muscat, Sakurambo, Strawberry, English Blend, Morning Tea, Earl Grey, Apple, Kiwi, Decaf Carol, Passion Island, & Oasis. (got a Kiwi, Passion Island & Oasis in my small set) There were also 4 sets of tea bags, Decaf Muscat, Afternoon Tea,  Cookie, and Momo.

Now, I did go to the Lupicia store while in SF. and pick up some teas there too. I grabbed Momoko (new flavor) which is Vanilla Peach (it smelled yummy), Te' de Fruitas teabags(an SF flavor), had one on the plane and enjoyed it, and Champagne Rose (Flavor of the month Dec) they had sent me the smaple in Dec, and I liked it.


----------



## Addie

Atunah said:


> yeah, I don't like writing reviews on Amazon at all, even books, I just don't know how to describe things. But I get it now though. I think your tins are a bit better than the black ones. Reason is the plastic on yours going into the tin. On the black I have, its metal so sometimes and on some tins its a bit hard to get the lid on. There is no give at all. With yours since its plastic, you probably have a bit wiggle room and flexibility.
> 
> For me the green ones work with the 2 lids, seem pretty air tight. But if I hadn't already started with those, those like yours from Specialty bottle would be a great solution too for uniform displaying of teas. I would like some though that are a bit shorter and fatter though.
> 
> I hope neither one of us ever has to testify as a eye witness on the stand


I'll give reviews on books, but that's just because I have a Goodreads account and because I'm opinionated. 
But, yes, I'm terrible at describing even the most simplest of devices.

Yes, the plastic part makes it easy to close and open the lid and still keep an airtight seal.

I really like your green ones! If I had known about them, I probably would have gone with yours. They look a lot better.

  I've always thought I would be horrible at that! I pity the law enforcement agency that would depend on me.



BTackitt said:


> wooohoo! I am opening my New Years teas from Lupicia now. it was too late last night when I got home. ok.. My small set Black/wellness teas seemed to be the same as everyone else. In my large set, I did not get a canvas bag like someone else did. I got a large diffusesr ball (to go with the 2 I got last year that I will never use.) a heatproof tall glass that looks like it will hold 10-12 oz, and 11 teas. Muscat, Sakurambo, Strawberry, English Blend, Morning Tea, Earl Grey, Apple, Kiwi, Decaf Carol, Passion Island, & Oasis. (got a Kiwi, Passion Island & Oasis in my small set) There were also 4 sets of tea bags, Decaf Muscat, Afternoon Tea, Cookie, and Momo.
> 
> Now, I did go to the Lupicia store while in SF. and pick up some teas there too. I grabbed Momoko (new flavor) which is Vanilla Peach (it smelled yummy), Te' de Fruitas teabags(an SF flavor), had one on the plane and enjoyed it, and Champagne Rose (Flavor of the month Dec) they had sent me the smaple in Dec, and I liked it.


So many of your teas sound delicious! Please let us know what you think when you try them!


----------



## Atunah

I can't believe I am attempting math here. I hate math, especially with metric being so much more logical yet I have to do the inches thing. I don't think I'll ever get inches, but I wanted to try to get some volume of all these containers. Its otherwise so confusing.

So I am using my green containers from Enjoying tea as the basis. All TG teas in the 100 gram (3.5 ounces) packs have fit in, but the white strawberry. That was shipped in a 250 gram bag as it is very fluffy. That filled one of the silver sample tins I got there. 
So the black flavored leave about 1/2 inch to the rim, the bossa nova a little more. Just to give a start point.

The green containers are 106 cubic inches
http://www.enjoyingtea.com/endolidtinca.html

The twistlug 8 oz (fl) is 63 cubic inch
http://www.specialtybottle.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=408
That's the one Btackitt has.

The one AddieLove has is 129 cubic inch
http://www.specialtybottle.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=329

Here is one I had looked at, another tea one 
it is 152 cubic inches
http://www.specialtybottle.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=411

I didn't round up or down the decimals, just to get a close number.

Maybe this helps a bit as far as what fits in.

If one of you is a math guru and found a big booboo, let me know 

I used a online math tool for the volume from inches so I can blame that 

Here is that tool if you want to measure your own tins and use that base
http://www.calculatoredge.com/enggcalc/volume.html#cylinder

eta: I knew I was going to mess up, I used the diameter measure as the radius so the numbers itself are not correct, but  since I did all of them that wrong way, the number correlate to each other.
One can still see what container is larger and smaller

I give up 

**************************************

ok, I think this is it

green one 26.9 cubic inch
twistlug TTL8 20.2 cubic inch
Tall TWS6 32.9 cubic inch
TWS4 38.1 cubic inch

I need a drink now ..........


----------



## BTackitt

Fixed your math.
The green containers are 26.7 cu inches.

My twistlug is 8 0z & 15cu inches, and I know it seals very well, not slip lid.

Addie's is 32.4cu inches, with a slip lid

And the last one you listed is 38.14 cu inches, and looks like a slip lid.

After looking at all of that, I think I will stick with my twistlug, even being half the size of the others, because I know it seals so well. I wish they made a larger size.


----------



## Atunah

thanks for the corrections, I think I tried to fix it, but it still don't look right. 

All that matters is that you like the containers and they work for you. Sounds like yours are perfect for like 2 oz bags, 50 gram size. (56.6gr)
The last one I listed is quite a bit larger, would be nice to have something in between. 
I also wish they would explain and show the lids a bit better on that site. Its like a guessing game.


----------



## BTackitt

I just got off of the phone with Specialty Bottle, and they said that the Tea tin that Addie was looking at http://www.specialtybottle.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=329 does have the PVC liner in the lid even though is it a slip style lid.

The CS person said if I like the twistlug, I should be happy with this one as it is larger.


----------



## 1131

BTackitt said:


> I keep my teas in 8oz containers from speacialtybottle.com. there's no flange inside, but inside of the lid is a seal, they are watertight/airtight. http://www.specialtybottle.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=408
> They are $0.92 each, and I will be buying a few more soon. I love them.
> I also cut the lables from the original tea packaging and tape it to the outside.


I've got a couple of tins from specialtybottle, I've been thinking about getting the one with the latch (http://www.specialtybottle.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=527, thinking maybe it will be big enough to hold my English Breakfast tea. Since most of my tea is stored out of sight, I don't need decorative tins. I print out labels but I like the idea of taping the labels from the original package to the tin. Which is good because there are a couple of copper tins that are trying to get my attention.

Love that tea shelf Atunah!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

BTackitt said:


> wooohoo! I am opening my New Years teas from Lupicia now. it was too late last night when I got home. ok.. My small set Black/wellness teas seemed to be the same as everyone else. In my large set, I did not get a canvas bag like someone else did. I got a large diffusesr ball (to go with the 2 I got last year that I will never use.) a heatproof tall glass that looks like it will hold 10-12 oz, and 11 teas. Muscat, Sakurambo, Strawberry, English Blend, Morning Tea, Earl Grey, Apple, Kiwi, Decaf Carol, Passion Island, & Oasis. (got a Kiwi, Passion Island & Oasis in my small set) There were also 4 sets of tea bags, Decaf Muscat, Afternoon Tea, Cookie, and Momo.
> 
> Now, I did go to the Lupicia store while in SF. and pick up some teas there too. I grabbed Momoko (new flavor) which is Vanilla Peach (it smelled yummy), Te' de Fruitas teabags(an SF flavor), had one on the plane and enjoyed it, and Champagne Rose (Flavor of the month Dec) they had sent me the smaple in Dec, and I liked it.


Wow all I got was tea. I did not get any tea making goodies. I am even more bummed now.


----------



## BTackitt

imallbs said:


> I've got a couple of tins from specialtybottle, I've been thinking about getting the one with the latch (http://www.specialtybottle.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=527, thinking maybe it will be big enough to hold my English Breakfast tea. Since most of my tea is stored out of sight, I don't need decorative tins. I print out labels but I like the idea of taping the labels from the original package to the tin. Which is good because there are a couple of copper tins that are trying to get my attention.
> 
> Love that tea shelf Atunah!


That one is huge imallbs.. 66.2 cu inches.


----------



## 1131

I buy huge amounts of English Breakfast Tea


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I just finished drinking "Four O'Clock: Green Tea Rooibos".


----------



## Atunah

Looks like that latch one posted, holds about the same in volume than the sampler tins from TG. They don't have them on the site anymore, but I got the Oolong and the black sampler. I am sure I can fit a 250 gram pack in there. I will know once my order gets here as I ordered 250 gr of the Ceylon UVA to put in one of those.
You see those tins in my tea shelf pic end of second row from top.


----------



## BTackitt

imallbs said:


> I've got a couple of tins from specialtybottle, I've been thinking about getting the one with the latch http://www.specialtybottle.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=527,


I just ordered 1 of these to check it out.


----------



## 1131

BTackitt said:


> I just ordered 1 of these to check it out.


I ordered it as well, along with a few of the square ones. I have to have someplace to put all the Lupicia teas.


----------



## 1131

I got my Breville tea maker last week and have been playing with it.  As I write this, I’m sipping a cup of Teavana’s Irish Breakfast, It turned out delicious.  I’ve been sticking to my less expensive teas that I know real well during the experimenting phase.  I think I’m ready to move onto some of my more expensive teas now.  Besides, I’m running low on English Breakfast decaf.  
The Brevile is very well made.  It is a little more complicated than the Zarifina.  I’ve been messing around with the settings and finding what I like.  I like the ability to customize the settings.  The tea is as good as the Zarifina, some of them I like better because of the ability to change the brew time.  I never liked my herbals in the Zarifina, with some practice, I like the way they brew in the Breville.  The keep warm feature is nice but it does make for a stronger tea.  I’m going to try heating up the tea using the Hot Water feature and see if I like that.  I’ve only used the timer once, just to try it.  Tomorrow will be the 1st time I use it for real.  I like to take a good cup of tea to work in the morning because the rest of the day I drink the cheap grocery store bagged tea.  I almost always forget until it’s too late to brew the tea.  I’m looking forward to this feature.
I think I’ve become a Breville convert.  I’ve added the toaster over, the food steamer and the stand mixer to my wish list.


----------



## Melbre

ProfCrash said:


> Wow all I got was tea. I did not get any tea making goodies. I am even more bummed now.


Same here- I thought I was the only one who didn't get any "extras". 
I ordered the large green/oolong and got two boxes full of tea- one loose and one bags, but nothing else... oh well, I'll still have fun experimenting with all the new teas.


----------



## frolic

The oolong/green bag didn't come with any extras for anyone.

My Breville shipped today!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

booo If I had known that I would have ordered something different.


----------



## Atunah

That Breville is drool worthy. I think I finally decided on the Cuisinart kettle. Might order it in the coming months.
I seem to be on a Strawberry kick today. White Strawberry, which is really really good and then the Strawberry dream Honeybush. 

I think I am about done with fluids today  .


----------



## Melbre

Enjoy the Breville - it looks great.  You all have me seriously eyeing the Cuisinart kettle too - I have it in my cart at Amazon, just haven't "clicked" yet.  I know I will, just a matter of how long my willpower lasts


----------



## Atunah

Melbre said:


> Enjoy the Breville - it looks great. You all have me seriously eyeing the Cuisinart kettle too - I have it in my cart at Amazon, just haven't "clicked" yet. I know I will, just a matter of how long my willpower lasts


That is funny, I have it in my cart too. lol. Its been going up and down a few bucks too.


----------



## BTackitt

they STILL have the decaf/nocaff bags left . both $50 version and $30 version.
I looked because they sent the new e-mail newsletter. It says to Celebrate National Hot Tea Month.


----------



## frolic

I want the herbal/decaff bag now...


----------



## BTackitt

Had the apple last night, it was... disappointing. I probably won't bother brewing a second pot even. It smelled like apple. tasted like hot water.


----------



## Melbre

Atunah said:


> That is funny, I have it in my cart too. lol. Its been going up and down a few bucks too.


Ok, it's up to you now... I pulled the trigger last night. 
My husband saw me looking at & said "Would you just order that thing and stop looking at it already", so I did 
I had $25 GC still from Christmas, so that took some of the sting off of the price. Now the shipping watch begins...


----------



## Someone Nameless

My order of 4 teas to test has shipped and I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Atunah

Kindle Gracie said:


> My order of 4 teas to test has shipped and I can't wait to get it!


Which tea did you end up ordering? 
Its always so exiting to try new teas. I hate the waiting lol


----------



## Someone Nameless

I got the Almond Biscotti Black Tea, Cacao Mint Black Tea, Earl Grey Creme Black Tea, English Breakfast (High Grown) Black Tea.


----------



## Atunah

Nice selection. The Biscotti is really good, its like a desert in the cup


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Kindle Gracie said:


> I got the Almond Biscotti Black Tea, Cacao Mint Black Tea, Earl Grey Creme Black Tea, English Breakfast (High Grown) Black Tea.


Sounds yummy. Enjoy!


----------



## frolic

My breville came today. I hope what they say about resteeping reducing cafination in later steeps is true because my tea consumption is definitely going to be rising.

I'm obsessed with it now, I'm going to be peeing all night.


----------



## BTackitt

frolic said:


> I'm going to be peeing all night.


I understand this. Last night my stomach was upset, so I had 2 pots of peppermint tea w/honey within an hour of going to bed. (17oz pots) normally I NEVER get up in the night, not so last night..


----------



## crebel

frolic said:


> My breville came today. I hope what they say about resteeping reducing cafination in later steeps is true because my tea consumption is definitely going to be rising.
> 
> I'm obsessed with it now, I'm going to be peeing all night.


Interesting you should mention that. I just received an e-newsletter from Gong Fu Tea and this is part of one article:

What is a safe intake of caffeine?
In moderation, caffeine can be a healthful benefit that increases the metabolism and stimulates brain function. A consensus of many research reports conclude that approximately 200 - 300 mg of caffeine per day is considered a moderate amount with no harmful effects in the vast majority of the adult population.

How can I decaffeinate my tea?
The process of decaffeinating your own loose-leaf tea can be done easily and will have only minimal effect on the flavor. Since caffeine is highly soluble in hot water, approximately 80% of the caffeine will be released in a brief 30-second infusion. The process is as follows:
•	Steep your tea in the correct temperature water for 30-seconds and then pour the liquid tea down the drain. Do not drink this first cup. 
•	Then, add hot water (to the same tea leaves) and steep the tea in the manner you would normally use to steep this particular tea (water temp. and steeping time). 
•	Since the majority of caffeine is released in the first steeping, all subsequent infusions will only contain minimal amounts of caffeine. 
•	Note: If you are steeping multiple cups (or pots) of tea over the course of the day (with the same tea leaves), only the first cup will have a material amount of caffeine. All subsequent cups will be virtually caffeine-free.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yup which is why I have taken to resteeping tea. For most teas, the second steep is good, not as good as the first sttep but still good, and I don't get the caffeine.

I am having a pot of Winter Magic from TG. Interesting. It is Roosibos, cinnamon, almonds, cardamon husks and seeds, and red sandlewood. The almond comes through nicely. I have a cold so  I have a feeling that I am missing other flavors right now.


----------



## Emmalita

Kindle Gracie said:


> My order of 4 teas to test has shipped and I can't wait to get it!


I got my shipping notice too! I ordered two of the same you got (the chocolate mint and almond biscotti) and also got Maharaja Chai and Wild Orange Blossom.


----------



## Atunah

Well today the Cuisinart went from 88 something to 83 something in my cart, so I pulled the trigger  
Done waffling on that.  
I decided to just get it after I did some green tea yesterday and I poured the boiling water from my kettle to a mug and then another mug so I could cool it down enough to make the tea. 

Resteeping, yes. I been experimenting much more with that. I always resteeped greens in the past. Didn't bother with blacks as it just ended up slightly flavored hot water. Well that is because I didn't use high quality tea. The sample of Ceylon Highlands form TG, I steeped twice easy, second tastes almost as good as the first. 3rd steep is weaker, but still better than a second steep from cheap blacks. 
I will probably stick with the 2 steeps on that one. I ordered larger amount on it.

I am still figuring things out on the flavored teas. Some do ok, just not getting the flavor part on the second steep, but on some it doesn't turn out good at all. So for me it really depends on the flavor. 

The Bossa Nova does resteep quite nicely. I just use a little hotter water and let it sit an extra minute. 

I can't believe I just spend over 80 bucks on a kettle    .

I used my gift card balance, we had a ATT uverse visa GC for getting their service and I just bought a amazon GC with that. So that is what I am using. 

This thing better last...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL

Welcome to the world of tea obsession....


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Pot one of Ripe Oolong Mango from Lupicia. Not bad but I don't think it is a keeper. The Mango is not overwhelming the Oolong but it is not exciting me either. At this point in time I need to be knocked off my socks in order to keep a new tea.


----------



## Melbre

Atunah said:


> I can't believe I just spend over 80 bucks on a kettle   .


Same here... but it will be soooo worth it. I'm tired of guessing and obsessing over the water temp every time I make a pot.
Glad to see you caved too...lol


----------



## Neo

Melbre, Athuna: Wooohooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!! You are going to love your new kettle  !!!!!!!!!!!! I also hesitated and went back and forth on it for weeks before caving in, and now I only wonder why I waited so long  ...


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, waffling is my middle name. Tired of the candy thermometer that takes like 5 minutes to get a reading  

It already shipped, took only like 2 hours from order. Get in on Saturday. Wohooo. 

Oh I like Athuna  . Somehow more mysterious with the H in that spot 

So you still like it then Neo? Good to know


----------



## Neo

Atunah said:


> Oh I like Athuna . Somehow more mysterious with the H in that spot
> 
> So you still like it then Neo? Good to know


Ooops, sorry for the misspelling Atunah, that's what happens when you spell too fast, hem 

And yes, still loving it . Sometimes I'm just almost disappointed when making black tea now because then I just press on "boil" - just seems boring and like I don't make proper use of my fantastic kettle


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Make more green tea. I might need to get one of these for the home


----------



## Neo

Totally Prof! I am actually having more green and Oolong, but still, every once in a while I like a pot of black or Rooibos  

By the way, did you end up ordering those cups from Rishi tea? And how about the Pu-erh?


----------



## rho

I'm loving my kettle and have questions about a few teas you all mention  ( excuse any errors just took sleeping pill and it is kicking in). I'm enjoying oolong a lot , what are Earl Gray like and English Breakfast like..  Good grief its easier to type with wine than with Ambien.    I also like Ambrosia..

Thanks


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am planning on ordering from Rishi but not until the credit card bills are paid down. So begining of March. I have more then enough tea toys to get me through until then.

I start everyday with a couple pots of Rooibos, then have a black or Oolong with lunch, drop the water temperature and have a pot or two of various greens and whites.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

OK teas I have to send out or swap. It's a long list...

All are from Lupicia. I like the idea of the bags and have a feeling that if TG did them I would have a higher hit rate.

Oasis
Kiwi
Passion Island
Decaf Carol
Chestnut (2 packs)
Sakurambo Vert
Grapefruit Green
After 5
Strawberry and Vanilla
Happiness
Momo Oolong Super Grade (Loose leaf and tea bags)
Melon Oolong
Ripe Mango Oolong
Silonibari
Sencha (sampler)
Golden Osmanthus (sampler)
Earl Grey (Sampler)
Afternoon Tea (sampler) 2 tins
Darjeeling the First Flush (Sampler)


----------



## frolic

You have some things I like CrshProf. Problem is I have lots of things you probably don't like!

I might be getting a box o' random tea soon and I'll let you know if there's anything in there I think you'd like that I don't fancy.

Oh and the Breville is amazing. Very easy to use and clean. I'm still playing with all the settings.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL I am fine with mailing it to people with nothing in return. It is better then it going bad. If people are not comofrtable with that Teavana, TG, or Amazon gift certificates are cool.

ETA: I have posted the list at Mobile Reads as well. They have a thread "What are you drinking" with a bunch of tea drinkers in it. So it is first come first serve. I'll modify the list as I hear from folks.


----------



## BTackitt

Well, my list was nowhere near as large as yours Prof. I have 
2 Decaf Carol (50g)
Decaf Muscat (10 teabag package)
Uji Yabukita (plantation specified green tea-Kyoto, Japan) (50g)
Golden Osmanthus (plantation specified- Fujian, China- Green) (20g sampler w/tin)
Grapefruit Green (20g sampler w/tin)
and Apple (50g minus about a tablespoon)

I have not opened nor tried any of the decafs/greens. Not my cuppa tea, as they say.
I haven't tried the Silonibari. What do you like/dislike about it? 

Oasis & Passion Island I thought were ok. Haven't tried chestnut.. I do like Afternoon Tea though...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Silonibari was just boring. It wasn't bad but it wasn't great. Given that I have narrowed my teas down to 23 go to teas, keeping an OK tea just doesn't make sense. That is also the reason I am sending away the happiness and Oasis.

Oasis, the Momo Oolong, and the Grapefruit green have been claimed.


----------



## Atunah

Wow, you guys have a lot of tea listed  

I was being so good today. We went to World Market and they had loose teas in bags there.
The old me would have just got some, just because. The new me stayed strong and visualized my full tea shelf  

I am depressed though about my glasses situation. I got them today, finally took 3 weeks. But I cannot see anything. I am told to take them home and start wearing them tomorrow.  . 
They are unusable to me really. I had them put in 2 focals, or whatever its called. I guess they are trifocal. One for computer, one for reading. the view is so tiny I can only maybe get 2 lines and I have to hold everthing so close on the bottom one and my neck goes stiff as I have to look out on the bottom. But they cant be moved up as I am already getting distortion from just walking around with those magnifiers in there. I am at a loss now. 

I love reading and can't function without, but I can't have glasses without the trifocals. 
I was told to use them and then call monday or tuesday if they don't work. 

I dont know what I will do if I can't wear hard contacts anymore.  

Sorry for the whine, its been really really hard without seeing properly.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

(hugs)

It is going to be an adjustment but I am sure that you will be able to make it. You are used to one way of seeing things now. Give yourself the weekend to see how you adjust to the new glasses.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Lately I've been drinking earl grey every afternoon.  I feel very genteel.


----------



## JRTomlin

The real question, of course, is milk or tea first. The Royal Society of Chemistry announced a study that said you should do milk first but I think many still consider that a tad non-U.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Or do no milk. (winks)


----------



## Atunah

Although I personally don't put milk in tea anymore, anyone should drink their tea whichever way they like it. I think I remember putting the milk in first. When I was younger I put in milk in tea.

I did that after I spend 2 weeks in Wales for a school exchange and I picked up some stuff from my host family  . I think they all put their milk in first as I can remember it. 

I have seen some that put in milk and Lemon. Done wrong, its curdles galore


----------



## Chad Winters

I saw some studies that implied the health benefits of tea were diminished by adding milk, although soy milk may be ok
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Health_effects_of_tea#Effect_of_milk_on_tea


----------



## BTackitt

BTackitt said:


> I just ordered 1 of these to check it out.


ok..http://www.specialtybottle.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=527 came today. it is HUGE.
The largest tins I have are some silver ones with purple lids from Teavana, and this thing is bigger.about the same height, but larger around. The locking lid does have a seal of some type inside the lid. I am positive you can get more than 8oz of tea into it, and I would not be surprised at 12oz. As a matter of fact, the only tins I have that won't fit inside are the Lupicia large round tins that are, I think, almost 5" across, but only 1.5" or so tall. I just looked at Lupicia's website, the silver bags of tea seem to be 50g. is that 2 oz?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hmmmm I am having a cup of Keemun right now. This is my second time trying this tea and I do like it. I am noticing something in the tea that I did not notice the first time I made it. It has an end taste that is close to really good soy sauce. A bit salty and just a hint of a higher end soy sauce. 

I am not sure if this is actually in the tea or it is there because I just had some nuts and I have a bit of a cold. I hope it is actually there because I really like it.


----------



## Atunah

Is the Keemun from TG ProfCrash? And if so which one of the 2. I am looking to replace a keemun I used to get from Adagio. I think they have 3 and the one I liked is the one that is the least smoky if you know what I mean. I like them less smoky, but still with that cocoa feel and that whatever else they got. 

Some teas change quite a bit on me depending on what I ate that day, my Gerd, My mood  . I haven't figured out all the things that affect my taste buds when it comes to tea. Some teas are more finicky that way than others. 

I hope I don't have to many typos, my eyes are so bad and I am typing mostly blind  

I haven't had my afternoon tea yet. Once I get my TG order on Monday it will be the Ceylon for the afternoon pickup, for now I have to pick something out of my magic shelf  . Sometimes too many choices are not the best thing. I can't make my friggin mind up sometimes.  

I forgot, which one of the TG Assams is the gentlest? I can't afford the sample they send me the Mangali or Maragi, or whatever its called. Its like 26 for 100 grams. I should just stick to the Ceylon I guess. I just like to have 2-3 plain blacks to pick from.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The Keemun I was drinking was from Teavana. Tonight I have been drinking Hopslam, a great beer.


----------



## Atunah

I never heard of that beer. Sounds like its good stuff.  I haven't had really great beer for 15 years. Last time was home in Bavaria. Home of the beer  

I had my nightly White Strawberry. I love that tea. Its such a gentle end to a day for me.


----------



## BTackitt

ok.. since the question seems to have been missed.. is 50g about 2oz?


----------



## Neo

It seems that 50g is a bit less than 2oz, around 1.7oz.


----------



## gajitldy

Well thanks to you ladies, I have taken the plunge!  Was on Long Island last week visiting family and went to Teavana in Roosevelt Field mall.  I got a 24 oz. Stars and Mountains cast iron pot in purple.  For tea I got a mix of white Ayurvedic chai and Samurai chai mate.....I have a head cold right now and even the smell makes me feel better!!

I do have a question though.  Can I brew 12 oz. in this pot.  It seems that when I put in this amount of water, all of the tea leaves are not covered with water.  Is that okay?  Seems weaker than when I brew a whole pot.

Also if you like the chai, I would love suggestions for my next teas.  I am thinking almond biscotti and Earl grey creme.....and maybe a strawberry or peach.  

Thanks for the enabling (help)!!

Diane


----------



## BTackitt

Neo said:


> It seems that 50g is a bit less than 2oz, around 1.7oz.


alrighty, I have 3-50g packs of 1 flavor of tea, so wow.. 5.1 oz of Passion Island, I'm gonna dump them all in that big can and see how much room I have left.

gajitldy, I cannot answer your question, as I use my Zarafina machine for brewing. 1 pot = 16oz = 1 drink for me. I have some beautiful teapots, and they sit in my hutch looking pretty.


----------



## BTackitt

ok. in this can: http://www.specialtybottle.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=527 
5.1oz of Passion Island http://www.lupiciausa.com/product_p/12405508.htm 
was barely over halfway. PI does have chunks of Mango in it (Passion fruit and mango flavored black tea with bright-colored flower petals.) so I can imagine a basic tea with nothing added, this can would hold 10+oz or 300g-350g of loose tea


----------



## Atunah

Thats a large tin. Perfect for larger amounts though. I like the mechanism. Would be nice if they had smaller ones like that. 

I got my Cuisinart Kettle today. I am a bit intimidated, I am not afraid to admit  . I turned it onto Oolong for Bossa Nova and carefully walked away. I was expecting it to spout steam, sounds, alarms I don't know  . I only filled in to the 1 liter cause that thing is heavy. Holy cow its heavy. No way could I still lift that thing and pour without a mess if I filled that up. 

I watched it turn on all by itself for a burst to keep the temp for the 30 minutes I assume. So I can now resteep much easier. No more waiting for the kettle. I am usually within the 30 minutes before I want my next cup. 

And let me just say, holy tarp that thing is fast  . I barely had time to measure the tea, wash the pot and rinse the filter and it was done. And thats with a liter. 

I just worry about those buttons over long term. It was a bit hard to press the start button for some reason, some of the tea selection buttons are a bit more wobbly and flexible than others, the start button is very firm so I have to get used to how to hit that thing right. 

Good thing is, there is a 3 year warranty. No clue of course how good theirs is, but in case there is at least a number to call. 

The Bossa Nova is tasting really really good and smooth. I am getting more of the hazelnut and vanilla. 

I am predicting some caffeine overloud today from trying all the teas.  

One thing I noticed is that on the Asatsuyu and the Shogun, TG recommends 194 degrees, but the green tea button is 175, I think 194 is the oolong. I'll try both ways and compare. 

I swear, that thing is scaring me a little


----------



## MamaProfCrash

OK so a Beville or Cuisinart is in my future for the house.


----------



## Atunah

I had my re steep and it was worth to get the thing just for that. The temp is still there, it just keeps heating then stop until the 30 minutes are up. That is fantastic and works great for me. I had contemplated that Zo dispenser where it keeps temp all day, but for me this kettle works better. 
I can change temps more easy I think during the day since I go all over the map with what I drink when. I have no rhyme or reason  

That Breville will be mine when I either win the lottery or find an awesome house with a awesome large counter to dedicate to the appliances. I can dream, can't I  . 
Maybe one day I can even have my Kitchenaid on a counter. Yeah, dream on girl, dream on. 

I just looked on TG and for some reason stuff keeps disappearing on the site. First the sampler packs in the big tins went away right after I had ordered mine, now the Gift section is completely gone. I swear I had just looked at that. It had a few teas in tins on a page. 
They aren't pulling out of the US are they ?   . I will die, no really, I will die


----------



## kdawna

I just placed an order at TeaGschwendner two days ago and another from Teavana prior to that. I have to stop this.... I keep finding teas I think sound yummy.  TG still had some Rooibush Plum Cinnamon. Today I opened my second tin I had gotten from them.... I should maybe have ordered some since it is really good. Maybe the are just working on their online site. What I did get from them is really good so I hope they continue to be available. Diane, your purple teapot sounds nice... I looked at it on the Teavana site. We don't have any  tea stores near us. I have some chai from them, Masala Chai Black Tea, and it is just so strong. I think it's the cardamon. I need to find something to mix it with to tone it down. My teas taste better to me with milk and sugar. I'd like to back off the sugar... no artificial sweeteners though. Agave doesn't seem to do much for me either and I don't like honey in tea. I am glad you are enjoying your Cuisinart Atunah. 
Brenda B.


----------



## Atunah

I am enjoying it a bit too much Kdawna  . I moved on to some Sencha I dug out of the back of my fridge. Ordered while back from a Japanese company. I keep those in fridge if they still sealed. Last longer that way. 

How nice the kettle is for that. Since I only make like 4-5 ounce cups at a time with Sencha, I can steep 3-5 times, depending on the quality on the Sencha. So much quicker. 

kdawna, have you tried the rock sugar yet? I don't put sugar in my teas, only sometimes and I use the rock sugar. Since you need less and it slowly dissolves, might be helpful for cutting back on the sugar slowly. 

I think its really a taste and what you get used too. I can't stand much of anything with sugar in it anymore. Flavored waters, coffee, tea, anything. I don't drink soda either. Way back I drank coffee with milk and sugar. I weened myself off it and haven't looked back since. You have to retrain your tastebuds  

But you have to enjoy it too of course.


----------



## Emmalita

My teavana order came in!  Thanks to all who suggested the cacao mint.  I'm having it right now and it's delicious.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Emmalita said:


> My teavana order came in! Thanks to all who suggested the cacao mint. I'm having it right now and it's delicious.


Mine came too and I love both the cacao mint and almond biscotti!

Now I'm wanting other flavors to try. I'm open to suggestions from anyone that enjoys the taste of these.


----------



## lonestar

going to order the cacao mint and biscotti this week.  Yum.


----------



## Jane917

A few months ago, upon finding this thread, I went crazy and ordered oodles of tea from TG, Teavana, and Tea Chef. We have managed to go through quite a bit of it, but still have a lot left. I over-ordered several different Rooibush teas. We enjoy them, but I am very weak in the black, oolong, green, breakfast tea categories. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tatiana

Jane,

My recommendation for black tea is Ceylon Uva Highlands from TeaGeschwender.


----------



## patrisha w.

Daniel Arenson said:


> Lately I've been drinking earl grey every afternoon. I feel very genteel.


Lol *I* have been drinking High Grown English breakfast tea every morning and I feel more English than I am! I think I like that tea because it is what I drank for the first 27 years of my life...


----------



## patrisha w.

JRTomlin said:


> The real question, of course, is milk or tea first. The Royal Society of Chemistry announced a study that said you should do milk first but I think many still consider that a tad non-U.


 Hmmm, I ALWAYS do milk first. Of course, I AM non-U anyway...


----------



## Atunah

Another win for the Cuisinart. I been having some problems with the Banana Choco Crepe from TG. I just kept getting a bitterness with it that collided with the choco and banana in the tea. I tried it today again and used the white tea setting at 185 degrees and it was perfect for the first time. I finally got the smoothness and the crepe from it, no bitterness.

The base tea is a mix of black and green and the instructions are to use boiling water. Somehow boiling does not work with this tea for me. 
This is great. 
Hubby has if finally figured out too, he still sometimes forgets to hit the start button though


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Good news. Some experimentation is needed. Normally they tell you to use the water that matches the hottest temperature tea, in your case the black. If there ends up with more of the green it could screw up the taste.

I am mailing tea this afternoon. So far I have one person who has asked for anything so she is getting it all. If you would like some tea, please PM me with what you would like and your address no later then 12:30 East Coast time today.


----------



## Atunah

Yes, experimenting is always a good thing and it is so much easier with the Cuisinart. No more holding the pyrex with the water and thinking, yeah, that feels about right . I learned, I do not have a built in thermometer in my paws 

I just got my TG order, larger amount of Ceylon UVA and mmmmmmmm I missed the taste. I only had a sample and this is perfect for now. Midafternoon pickup . The 250 grams fit nicely in the sampler tin they used to sell.

This really is the perfect black tea for me. *Tatiana*, you were spot on with this one. 
It drinks so fast, its addictive 
For hubby I got some English breakfast, he liked the sample and he wanted one anyway to replace some other brand he had before. This one is so much fresher tasting. Those were his words, wow, it tastes so fresh. Can't usually get opinions out of the man other than, umm its good? 

I also got a restock of the Bossa Nova as it disappeared the fastest so far. I noticed this one smells different, much more flavorful than my first order. More of the hazelnut and vanilla which I could barely make out in the first shipment.

I might have to start making this Ceylon by the pot its so good.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Keep an eye on Bossa Nova, they have sold out of that on many an occassion. At one point in time I was ordering 250 grams at a time because I would go to restock and they would be out.


----------



## Atunah

I'll remember that. I wasn't out yet, so I have a little buffer zone. I'll throw some more in the next order just in case. I vacuum seal overstock like that. But in a container, so it doesn't crush but keeps the air out.


----------



## Melbre

Atunah said:


> Hubby has if finally figured out too, he still sometimes forgets to hit the start button though


Funny you say this... the first time I used my kettle this weekend, I'm showing my husband how to fill it and how to select the correct setting. Then, a few minutes later, I can't believe it's still not ready. So, I go looking in the user manual to see how long this thing takes, does it beep when it's finished, etc.... 
Then I realize, you have to push the "start" button - I won't be forgetting that anytime soon 

I'm really, really liking this thing... so much easier than guessing or using the thermometer probe to figure out water temp.


----------



## Atunah

On our old one you just pressed a switched on top of the handle and you're off. So its a learning curve.

I really love it too. This weekend was awesome with it. Hubby and I both drink a lot of tea and so it never took long to heat the water since it keeps it for 30 minutes and even after an hour its only a short few seconds to come to temp. I guess it holds the heat well.


----------



## Tatiana

Atunah, 
I'm so glad that you like the Uva Highlands Ceylon.  It is our favourite, the perfect black tea for us too, and we also make it by the pot!    I buy 1000 grams at a time and it lasts us about 10-12 weeks.


----------



## Melbre

Good to know that the kettle holds the heat so long - I like to resteep too and can be a slow drinker sometimes, so that will come in handy.
I didn't get a chance to experiment too much with it yet.  I've just used it for Teavana Chai/Chai blend and Earl Gray Creme so far.  
I'm really looking forward to trying it with some of the new Lupica greens & oolongs from my new years bag.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Tatiana said:


> Atunah,
> I'm so glad that you like the Uva Highlands Ceylon. It is our favourite, the perfect black tea for us too, and we also make it by the pot!  I buy 1000 grams at a time and it lasts us about 10-12 weeks.


That is some serious dedication to one tea.


----------



## Atunah

Remember, she has a strapping Scotsman in the house


----------



## Someone Nameless

Has anyone ever tried TeaGschwendner's Autumn Spice?  It sounds good.


----------



## Atunah

That one does sound nice. Its only available another 5 days. I tried not to get into seasonal teas too much in case I like one and then I can't get it anymore til next year  

I love that it was formally called Karl Heinz  

I found a tea on the german TG site that I don't see on the US that sounds really interesting. On the german site they have a section called Trend tea. Don't know why they don't do the same on the US site as it does concern those same teas. 

According to  them the Trend teas usually stick around for a year or so and they try new flavors out every 2-3 months and add them and then take one of the Trend teas out. For example the Banana Choco Crepe is a Trend tea. So those teas won't stick around for too long I guess unless they become hugely popular. So now I always check there first to see if I get hooked on a Trend tea  

Anyway, they have a tea in there called Forrest Fruit Thyme, that has red and green rooibos mixed and it has Aroma, Thyme, Raspberries, pink berries (still trying to figure out what in english they are), sugared pineapple pieces, catpaw, mango pieces, Springrose blossoms (whatever those are lol). It just sounds really good. Not available here though. 

They also have a East Friesan (sp)  Assam mix that sound good. I guess thats how the North germans drink their tea


----------



## HappyGuy

Pardon my ignorance, but ... when you steep tea do you let the infuser or whatever just sit or do you like dunk it and swirl it a bit?


----------



## Neo

HappyGuy said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but ... when you steep tea do you let the infuser or whatever just sit or do you like dunk it and swirl it a bit?


I think every person does this a bit differently. I personally dunk and swirl it, and barely let it sit if at all - I call it active steeping


----------



## Atunah

I use my infuser as a colander  . I mean I brew in my 16 ounce little teapot making 8 ounce at a time and then I put the filter in my cup and pour through it. I like the leafs to have as much space to spread as possible. 

If I brew directly in a cup, I just leave it alone until the timer goes off and then I swirl a little and get it out.


----------



## Tatiana

Atunah said:


> Remember, she has a strapping Scotsman in the house


Yup, I do!  
When my FIL used to visit I would go through 100+ tea bags in a week just for him. He loved his tea. DH loves his tea...he just is more discerning in the quality of tea he drinks.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

For the folks who PMed me: I mailed what I could fit into the $5 prepaid box at the post office. It wasn't everything that folks asked for but it is a good amount.

Enjoy


----------



## kdawna

I am a drinking some Rooibos Rose Garden Tea from Teavana. It was on sale and I got quite a bit, and thankfully I like it. I thought I would since I like other Rooibos teas I have gotten, and some black teas with Rose petals and cornflowers in them. I just checked and they are now out of it. I read it has been discontinued in the reviews. Has anyone tried Thousand Mountain Jasmine, Shanghai Orchid or Peachberry Jasmine Sutra?  If so what do you think of these? 
  Brenda B.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am glad you are enjoying your tea. I can't say that I have tried any of them.

I am starting a pot of Pu-Erh right now. Good stuff.

Today was a success, I safely de-scaled my hot water dispenser and am now able t enjoy the water of my labors.


----------



## Atunah

De-scaling, fun. I have white vinegar by the gallon in the house. Our water goes through limestone and in our apartments, they don't seem to have a water softener so its full blast white rocks  . I lug home water so I can drink water and tea with it. I tried filtering with a Brita, but it doesn't take out the minerals and it clogs up within days it seems. Even with the Brita, after one or 2 days I had already a white caked on layer in my old kettle. 

And don't get me started on cleaning the bathroom  

I have to wash dishes a second time each time with a cup of vinegar, oh joy.


----------



## frolic

I make my tea with bottled water cause of my evil hard water.

For dishes Lemi Shine is a miracle worker. When we moved here our apartment company actually recommended it and warned us about how bad the hard water was.


----------



## Atunah

Lemi shine, hmm, I see if I can find it at the store. I put some special stuff in the rinse compartment that is suppose to help, but I don't even know if our el cheap apartment dishwasher is using whats in there. 

One day I'll have my own appliances. One day.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have to descale about once every three months. I probably should do so more frequently but I am lazy. I use citric acid.


----------



## Atunah

I need to pull out some comfort tea.  

Please excuse if I make spell errors, my eye issues haven't been resolved and the glasses I wore now for 5 days are aweful. I feel like I am on a boat and my distance is gone most of the time. They won't do anything until my next doc appointment I have for the cornea node thingies on the 9th of Feb. They should have never taking the eye test on the same day I took out my hard contact lenses.  

Really frustrated. I can't even enjoy watching my Tennis now. I can at least read on the Kindle with the glasses through the upper insert thingy. At least I can still do that, even be it in like 3 inch strips of vision 

I feel like a Hermit. A married hermit with cats  

I think I'll have some Ceylon UVA and pull out my german cookies I bought at Tuesday Morning last weekend  

Tea and cookies, comfort foods.

Later, I think I'll move on to Schnapps.....


----------



## MamaProfCrash

(hugs)

I will never comment on spelling because mine is awful and I don't spell check posts in Word. I know it bothers some folks that I don't care baout my spelling but it is a bulletin board and I don't care enough. So no worries here.

Do you have an old pair of glasses that you can use? Maybe swap between glasses based on what you are doing?


----------



## Atunah

No old glasses, I haven't actually had any glasses in 20 years. All I worn for that time was gas permeable lenses. They are hard kind. Best possible vision with those as suppose to soft and glasses.

Only thing I have plenty are reading glasses from the store. That is what I had been using until I got these glasses. Reading glasses aren't really great for distance though and not strong enough for my reading. 

Yeah as to spelling, I stay away from those grammar pet peeve threads  . Its been so long I went to school learning english so by the time I moved to the US it was all self learn. I still shudder at the memory of having to learn the difference between a Hoagie and a bagel. Don't laugh, those were some of the first words friends were teaching me  . And snuff, for my first job at a convenient store. 
But I never went to school for anything in the US so whatever grammar or spelling I have, I pick up myself. Along with my american accent  

Now that I went way off topic, back to tea. Sipping on my favorite black tea of all time, Ceylon UVA. So happy I found that one. I am neglecting some of my flavored stuff.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Wow. I wear soft lens but have glasses for reading at night and just incase there is a problem and I can't use the lenses


----------



## lonestar

Atunah- so sorry about your glasses.  You must be so frustrated.  When I got my first pair of progressive bifocals I would go a little crazy trying to see near and far and find the right spot.  Not anything like what you are going through and I hope you do okay.

Good news for me is that I emailed Teavana because my glass teapot cracked within a week of when I received it.  They sent me a replacement.  Yay!  I'm a little scared to use it though- I love seeing the tea.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Bodum has a great glass tea pot. I have one at the office and had one at the home which I broke.


----------



## BTackitt

So yesterday, i got home from school, sat down to work on my homework. Had a 20oz bottle of 7UP, but still made a 16oz cup of Hibiscus Cinnamon tea. drank both, then made another pot of HC to take with me to my night class last night. I was drinking like crazy. my class was rather boring to begin with, and about 30 minutes into the class I start having to go...
Moral, use potty before class when you have a 3 hour class coming up. whether you think you should or not....


----------



## Tatiana

ProfCrash said:


> Bodum has a great glass tea pot. I have one at the office and had one at the home which I broke.


I got my glass teapot from TeaGschwender. It comes in three different sizes. I love to see the tea through the clear glass.


----------



## Tatiana

I woke up at 4 a.m. and the first things that popped into my mind were Tea, Atunah and ProfCrash.  I then went back to sleep.   I have no idea what that was all about.


----------



## corkyb

Oh once I start to go from tea, I have to go every five minutes, literally.  I hate that and I would drink more tea if that were not the case.


----------



## Atunah

Tatiana said:


> I woke up at 4 a.m. and the first things that popped into my mind were Tea, Atunah and ProfCrash. I then went back to sleep.  I have no idea what that was all about.


I can relate lol. I wake up more lately at night, part drinking at night, part headache from eyestrain. First thing I do is go in the kitchen towards the kettle. Its automatic, until I really wake up and its like, am I crazy? I got tea on my brain .


----------



## Atunah

corkyb said:


> Oh once I start to go from tea, I have to go every five minutes, literally. I hate that and I would drink more tea if that were not the case.


That is me too. It used to be like this with beer for me, when I still drank beer. Now its tea. Once the floodgates are open there is no stopping it lol. I have learned to not drink any tea at all when I have a doctors appointment or I need to go shopping.
I drank camomille one time at the tooth plumber as I call the root canal specialist. I thought to calm down my nerves. By the time they had all those weird liquid filled glass tube thingies down in my root canal I had to go pee so bad I thought I was going to die lol.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Tatiana said:


> I woke up at 4 a.m. and the first things that popped into my mind were Tea, Atunah and ProfCrash. I then went back to sleep.  I have no idea what that was all about.


I would seek professional help. I know I would be scared if I popped up in my dreams. (winks)


----------



## Atunah

I think I was reading that sentence wrong  . So we were in the dream too? Along with tea? 

As long as I wasn't wearing a Dirndl we are cool


----------



## Atunah

I was just surfing the web looking for reviews on TG teas and came across one of their franchises I guess. Thing is, it looks like they have online shop and they sell in 50 gram packages there.

http://teahaus-annarbor.com/shop-online/

I can't find anywhere how much shipping would be or anything like that, but I am tempted to try them at some point to try some teas and get the 50gr. Get to try more that way.

Sipping on a formosa Ming Xiang sample from TG and I am really liking this one. I usually like green oolongs, but this one is so refreshing and hits the spot without being too smokey and dark. Yum.


----------



## Tatiana

Atunah said:


> I think I was reading that sentence wrong . So we were in the dream too? Along with tea?
> 
> As long as I wasn't wearing a Dirndl we are cool


No, no dream (at least that I can remember). Just three words when I woke up...tea, Atunah, ProfCrash. Then...I must remember to tell them in the a.m., and I went back to sleep. I have NO idea what it was all about.


----------



## Atunah

Now I am really curious   And I feel a little special to be on your mind right along with Tea and well ProfCrash


----------



## cmg.sweet

BTackitt said:


> So yesterday, i got home from school, sat down to work on my homework. Had a 20oz bottle of 7UP, but still made a 16oz cup of Hibiscus Cinnamon tea. drank both, then made another pot of HC to take with me to my night class last night. I was drinking like crazy. my class was rather boring to begin with, and about 30 minutes into the class I start having to go...
> Moral, use potty before class when you have a 3 hour class coming up. whether you think you should or not....


Get the prof. hooked on tea so they have to go every 30 mins and you can get a potty break too  Don't ask me how I know how that works...


----------



## Tatiana

Atunah said:


> Now I am really curious  And I feel a little special to be on your mind right along with Tea and well ProfCrash


I have no idea what it was all about but the two of you and tea were on my mind when I woke up. Dh and I were talking about tea at bed time - and TG and about last Feb. when we had so much snow UPS couldn't deliver our TG order. DH was down to the 'tea dust' with his UVA. Luckily, we had a good friend who worked at UPS and he retrieved the order and got it to us before DH had to go without.

I'm hooked on this thread, tho. This tea thread is the first thing I look for in Not Quite Kindle.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, its my first thread too to check every day.

Down to tea dust? Oh no the horror 

I think at least for me, tea is more than just something to drink. There is so much history behind it and I have memories with friends and loved ones that involve tea. Or I am just obsessed 

I was going to ask, is the UVA every in danger of selling out like some other varieties at TG? Have you ever run into that? 
I am now drinking it to wake up and like now 4pm afternoon if I can. Sometimes even a cup after dinner .

I think I'll need the 500 gram pack next time.

A fun thing I like to do is look up the regions of tea on google. Pictures and such.

This tidbit from wiki I found interesting and so we are in good company 

*Tea is the most popular drink in the world in terms of consumption. Its consumption equals all other manufactured drinks in the world - including coffee, chocolate, soft drinks, and alcohol - put together.*

Thats a lot of tea. And apparently 80 % of tea consumed in the US is as Ice tea.  . I just never could get into Ice Tea. 
Not something I was ever familiar with until I moved to the US in 1995.

I drink tea hot even in our hot summers.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

cmg.sweet said:


> Get the prof. hooked on tea so they have to go every 30 mins and you can get a potty break too  Don't ask me how I know how that works...


I already am hooked on tea...

Atunah: It sure sounds like we have very similar tastes in tea.


----------



## Atunah

Well a lot of what I started out with on TG came from your recommendations and also of others in the thread.  

Even the capetown is growing on me, which I didn't know if I liked that. Still a bit confused by it. I think its because I can't figure out if its suppose to be a floral, or a fruit, or a something  . I keep drinking it though. 

Since I am making some indian food tonight, I will be having a Rooibos Chai I still have some off from Adagio. 

My goal is to finish up some of the teas that are just looking back at me sadly, they are suffering from neglegt  . Clear off some of the shelfs.

I think I will eventually settle on a base stock of teas, but I just love to try new stuff so I will continue to get new ones, just not as many at once as I have been doing


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yeah I have my basic stock, which turns out to be about 25 teas, and then I experiment. I might end up dropping a few green teas. My Pu-Erh experimentation is going to kick into high gear in a month or so.


----------



## Atunah

Pu er is something I never tried. Are they smoky? or very strong? Where do they rank in amount of caffeine in them? I wouldn't even know where to start with those. 
Are you going to a Puer tea shop with those? 

I see TG has one, little cakes. Would that be a good one to try? I could throw that in my next order to see if I even like that stuff.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I got the TG Pu-Erh and am loving it. It is different then a black tea but really good. I like the cakes better then the loose leaf I have tried. A friend at Mobile Reads had started with the loose leaf and really liked it but tried the cakes and says that the loose leaf is good but it is no where near as good as the cakes.

It is a strong taste but not overwhelming. It is earthy, kind of like green teas are grassy. You get a feeling that you know something about where it was grown when you drink it.


----------



## Atunah

Cool, I'll put them on my wishlist on TG for whenever I order again. Sounds like something I might like.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am glad you are liking your purchases. There are plenty of folks who prefer a different flavor of tea then I do.


----------



## JRTomlin

I prefer a full-bodied tea such as Scottish Breakfast. Nice assam with south Indian. 

Speaking of which, I do believe it's tea time.


----------



## Tatiana

Atunah said:


> Yeah, its my first thread too to check every day.
> 
> Down to tea dust? Oh no the horror
> 
> I think at least for me, tea is more than just something to drink. There is so much history behind it and I have memories with friends and loved ones that involve tea. Or I am just obsessed
> 
> I was going to ask, is the UVA every in danger of selling out like some other varieties at TG? Have you ever run into that?
> I am now drinking it to wake up and like now 4pm afternoon if I can. Sometimes even a cup after dinner .
> 
> I think I'll need the 500 gram pack next time.
> 
> A fun thing I like to do is look up the regions of tea on google. Pictures and such.
> 
> I drink tea hot even in our hot summers.


TG sold out of Assam Mangalam and Assam Heeleakah when we were using Assam tea but they have not been sold out of the Ceylon Uva Highlands in the 18 months or so that we have been drinking it. We drink hot tea year round and also iced tea in the summer. I found two tea books in the library that discussed tea plantations and I used that book to pick our first teas from TG. TG was carrying teas from the specific tea gardens mentioned in the two books.

I have so many memories centered around tea it's a real comfort drink for me. I also love the ritual of making my tea...the specific pot, cup, spoons, tea canister, etc.


----------



## cmg.sweet

ProfCrash said:


> I already am hooked on tea...
> 
> Atunah: It sure sounds like we have very similar tastes in tea.


Her professor....I know my students get more breaks when I've been hitting the teapot!


----------



## Atunah

So I am drinking another of the samples from TG. I went for the Formosa Fancy Superior Choice and it is oh so good. Wow, I can actually taste all those layers they always talk about and I never get them, just like with wine. So I go to see how much that one costs and its 51 friggin Dollars for 100 grams       

I don't think I'll be getting that one any time soon  

Apparently I have a refined and expensive taste  .


----------



## Atunah

TG has a sale on the Miko glass teapots 50% off on them.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Atunah said:


> So I am drinking another of the samples from TG. I went for the Formosa Fancy Superior Choice and it is oh so good. Wow, I can actually taste all those layers they always talk about and I never get them, just like with wine. So I go to see how much that one costs and its 51 friggin Dollars for 100 grams
> 
> I don't think I'll be getting that one any time soon
> 
> Apparently I have a refined and expensive taste .


heheheh Yeah it is good. That is a special occassion order and drink for me.


----------



## gajitldy

The Cuisinart just arrived so had to road test immediately.  Am enjoying a cup of Teavana Toasted Nut Brûlée brewed at 190 since there is no 195.  Deelish!


----------



## Atunah

gajitldy said:


> The Cuisinart just arrived so had to road test immediately. Am enjoying a cup of Teavana Toasted Nut Brûlée brewed at 190 since there is no 195. Deelish!


Yay, another new Cuisinart owner. I can't even remember now, who was it that enabled all of us . Got to go back in the thread and find the evil 

This thing really is a tea lovers dream. I already woudn't know what to do without it and I only had it a little while. 
Ok, toasted Nut Brulee sounds pretty good. I don't think I ever seen that from Teavana. I am a sucker for nutty things


----------



## Neo

Atunah said:


> Yay, another new Cuisinart owner. I can't even remember now, who was it that enabled all of us . Got to go back in the thread and find the evil


<blushing> sorry .


----------



## cmg.sweet

I had the feeling it was Neo!  Considering all the enabling you do here on KB it's obvious you have good taste!


----------



## corkyb

cmg.sweet said:


> I had the feeling it was Neo! Considering all the enabling you do here on KB it's obvious you have good taste!


If it's expensive; it's Neo, and it's always good!


----------



## corkyb

How about those of you with the breville, can you check in and let us know how it is going?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I bought the Cuisinart today. I used the rest o my Amazon Gift Cards from Christmas. My husband is very confused, he was wondering what happened to the other hot water dispenser. I told him it was at work. He thought I had two. I said nope. Then he asked about my cast iron tea pot. I explained that is for making the tea and keeping it warm after it was made. Then he said he was glad that we each had a monthly allowance.


----------



## Atunah

Men are so easily confused  

Yeah, evertime mine whines about all my tea stuff, I point to the piles and piles of antennas, radio's, wires and other assorted things. He is a Ham radio operator and since we live in an upstairs apartment, his stuff has to be tied too, hung off and otherwise strangely attached to the railings and windows and well you get the idea. 

So everytime he scowls at my tea ware taking over the dining table, I just give him the look.   Thats a lot of tea I could have had for just one of those radio's. 

Can't wait to hear about how you'll like the Cuisinart


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Hubby has video games including a racing chair that he bought. The chair has the gear shift, pedals, and the like attached to it complete with a rumble seat.

He might ask questions about the tea but he rarely says anything.


----------



## corkyb

I'm thinking of buying it with my amazon gift card too.  I have enough in there right now.  I could take the Zo to work I guess as I have never used it here.  Did you get rid of your zarafina, pRof?  Or didn't you have one?


----------



## kdawna

strange... I posted on here and it didn't show up. Oh well. I was complaining about my Thousand Mountain Jasmine from Tevana that I made awhile ago. It was not good.... it was so strong I couldn't drink it. The Jasmine was so strong it like coated my mouth kind of with an oily type of liquid.  I then resteeped the same leaves and it was much better but still not what I wanted to drink. Do you think I put in too many leaves or that maybe there was just too much Jasmine in this batch?
  Brenda B.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Both my Zarafninas broke about a year ago. I bought the hot water dispenser for work since I drink most of my tea there and most of the electric tea kettles that were programmable were more expensive then the dispenser at the time. I wanted to put one on the wedding registry but the hubby balked about putting a $300 tea pot on the registry. (sigh)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

kdawna said:


> strange... I posted on here and it didn't show up. Oh well. I was complaining about my Thousand Mountain Jasmine from Tevana that I made awhile ago. It was not good.... it was so strong I couldn't drink it. The Jasmine was so strong it like coated my mouth kind of with an oily type of liquid. I then resteeped the same leaves and it was much better but still not what I wanted to drink. Do you think I put in too many leaves or that maybe there was just too much Jasmine in this batch?
> Brenda B.


I did not like the jasmine green I got from Teavana ages ago. It was way to strong. I like the pearls I have gotten from TG. Maybe try fewer leaves and a shorter steep time and see what happens.


----------



## kdawna

to those of you who are using the pots that just heat the water to the right temp., what are you putting your loose tea in to filter it?
The Breville is now out of stock at Amazon.
Brenda B.


----------



## frolic

Well the Breville is not just a kettle but a tea maker so the fliter,or basket as they call it, is built in. I got my Breville from Samovar where I've always seen it in stock(I hope I don't curse it now.


----------



## Atunah

kdawna said:


> to those of you who are using the pots that just heat the water to the right temp., what are you putting your loose tea in to filter it?
> The Breville is now out of stock at Amazon.
> Brenda B.


Depends on, I love my little 2 cup teapot from TG. It depends on the tea, for Oolong and large leaf tea, I just pour the water directly on the leaves in the pot and then I use one of the Finum filters to strain the leaves into the cup. Finum filter are those fine meshed metal filters. If I brew in the cup, I use the filter with the leaves. I want my leaves to have the most space.
I only make a cup (8oz) at a time, so for my small pot, its still not enough water to reach all my leaves properly so that is why I usually strain after the brewing.

eta: I sure used the word leaves a lot, and that is why I am a reader and not a writer


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have the individual cup infusers that you can find at most stores. I have two from Teavana, one 16 ounce and one 18 ounce. You put the tea and hot water in the infuser. Let it steep and then put the infuser cup on top of your mug and it drains out.  I also have a couple of individual cup infuser baskets. You put the tea in the basket and the basket in the cup then add the hot water. Finally, I have individual tea bags that I can fill when I am traveling.


----------



## corkyb

Wasn't the Cuisineart somewhere around $85 or $89 recently on Amazon?  I checked while I was at Macy's and could have sworn it was substantially cheaper than the 10% I could have gotten off there when it was on sale for $99.00.  Now it's $99 on Amazon.  Phooey.


----------



## gajitldy

I paid $83 for mine from Amazon just a couple of days ago.


----------



## pattyaz

corkyb said:


> Wasn't the Cuisineart somewhere around $85 or $89 recently on Amazon? I checked while I was at Macy's and could have sworn it was substantially cheaper than the 10% I could have gotten off there when it was on sale for $99.00. Now it's $99 on Amazon. Phooey.


Wow! I guess Amazon must have sold out because it says 2 to 5 months for arrival. I paid 82 and change a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Atunah

I paid 83. It had been 88 just the day before so I finally jumped on it. For some reason I had a 7.99 promotional from Amazon in there too, I paid with Giftcard. The promo amount only appeared if I used my giftcard, changing to credit card made it disappear. I have no idea why I got that but I took it  

I am glad now I got it when I did or I would have been mad to have it sold out. 

Hubby today actually said he loves the kettle  .


----------



## corkyb

imallbs, do you remember if Sanovar shipped UPS or USPS when they shipped your Breville?  I'm thinking Amazon is going to lose a sale from me since they are out of both the Breville and the Cuisineart.
Also, those who have the Breville, I read a review that said the top took in smells of the tea so you didn't want to leave tea in there overnight.  Has anyone noticed that it absorbs smells?  I think I would leave tea in there if I were going to re steep it. 
Paula


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I enjoyed my Zarafina but in the end I have decided that I prefer the hot water kettles/dispensers to the dedicated tea pot. I like the flexibility of the kettles and I enjoy not having to clean the tea pot. I might end up just getting a french press for my Brother to use to make coffee when he comes and visits since we will have the hot water available. It will take up less space then the coffee machine and make a better cup of joe anyway.


----------



## Atunah

I used to love my french press. We have a roaster down the street literally, I would buy fresh beans, grind them in my Zassenhaus manual grinder and make the french press. OMG it was so good. Unfortunately french press coffee was the worst for me with my GERD, it did a number on me.  . Sometimes I still miss it.


----------



## lonestar

corkyb said:


> Wasn't the Cuisineart somewhere around $85 or $89 recently on Amazon? I checked while I was at Macy's and could have sworn it was substantially cheaper than the 10% I could have gotten off there when it was on sale for $99.00. Now it's $99 on Amazon. Phooey.


Wish I'd bought it. It's in my wish list.


----------



## bookfiend

Holy Cow people, I get busy at work for a month and i was 30 pages behind on this thread alone.  Took most of yesterday to catch up.  Boy have I missed out.  I was really looking forward to getting one of those grab bags too, I clean forgot.  Also I missed out on some great conversations. Stupid work! Breville vs the Cuisineart.  How easy is the Breville to clean, how nice would it be to wake up to tea ready to go, I could probably skip my morning can of Pepsi.  (I didnt think I needed a timer on my rice maker, and am envious of all of you who have oatmeal ready to go every morning.)  How long does it take the Cuisinart to reach boiling? Some teapots are sloooow.  I only give myself 15min to get out the door, so the Breville is kind of calling my name. But both prices WOW!!!  Thats alot of potential books, or tea.  Did we decide which tea tins are best?  And wow that tea shelf so amaizing, so orginized.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Mine just shipped. Hopefully it will be here in a few days.


----------



## Atunah

*bookfiend* I find the cuisinart quite fast. I had a Braun electric kettle now for 8 years or so and I know the Cuisinart is much faster that it. I even filled it up to the top which is 1.7 liter and it didn't take long at all. I don't always fill it up though. For less water is really really fast.


----------



## bookfiend

Thanks Atunah.


----------



## Addie

lonestar said:


> Wish I'd bought it. It's in my wish list.


Same here. I love my Zarafina, but I am getting tired of cleaning the darn thing. This sounds like the perfect replacement. Although, I probably should wait until it stops working first.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

mmmm White Earl Grey. Yummy.


----------



## bookfiend

Putting more thought into tea on the way to work... anyone have a favorite travel mug or Thermos? easily cleanable?  Oh yea, Just finished two big cups of fairtrade Darjeeling with a dash of Honeybush Vanilla, and moving on to Ginseng Vitality, Not sure about this one, it smells pretty fruity


----------



## Addie

I'm no help with the travel mugs, but I believe in the Accessories thread, many there mentioned travel mugs they like. If you pop over there, they'd be happy to help.
I'm about to drink some Kusmi Prince Vladimir tea. Yummm.


----------



## Chad Winters

bookfiend said:


> Putting more thought into tea on the way to work... anyone have a favorite travel mug or Thermos? easily cleanable? Oh yea, Just finished two big cups of fairtrade Darjeeling with a dash of Honeybush Vanilla, and moving on to Ginseng Vitality, Not sure about this one, it smells pretty fruity


I got this one http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004S1CV/ref=oss_product
at Amazon recently and it works very well and has been easy to clean. It is the same as Teavana's but 10 dollars cheaper


----------



## Atunah

Drinking some Roasted Almond Fruit tea (TG). Its only the second time I have had this as somehow the bag was misplaced before I could put it in a tin. Hubby put it up I think  

I didn't get much of the almonds that first time, mostly the apple and the hibiscus. But I steeped it longer today and now its really really good and I can get some of the almond. I think I am going to try some more of the herbal/fruit selections at TG in the future. I been drinking too much real tea so my stomach is acting up by evening. I do like rooibos, but herbals stuff is a nice change of pace. As long as I stay away from the licorice.   . That and too much hibiscus, don't like that either. For some reason most fruit teas start with apple and hibiscus.

I am eagerly awaiting one of the spring offerings at TG. Its a green that tastes like Butterscotch they say. Never had it, but it sounds really good. Says March it is in stock.


----------



## Atunah

So while I was boiling water for my Rooibos Vanilla Chai, I went ahead and timed The Cuisinart. I filled in to above the 1.5 liter mark. Just a little more than 1.5. Thats what, 50 ounces or 6 cups? 

From start to boiling sound it was 5 minutes and 8 seconds, the beep came about 6 seconds later. 

I think that is pretty fast. 

The kettle holds 1.7 liter, so it was pretty full.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yeah. Mine is suppose to arive tomorrow.


----------



## Atunah

Almost there  

I sure do hope you like it, I have a feeling you will. 

I think I am getting a cold, my throat feels fuzzy and the teas don't taste right. So I am drinking older stuff I need to finish  

Like the Roo Chai I have left over from Adagio. Its pretty good actually, lots and lots of spices in there. Since I ate a frozen Tandoori Chicken from the box, I thought it would go well. 

Hoping form my Homeopathic stuff to kick in. I don't like taking over the counter cold meds. 

I went and stocked up this morning on water and munchies since hubby will be gone a few days for business. I had to drive with my reading glasses  . Thankfully the store is right down the street.


----------



## kdawna

Atunah, I love butterscotch. Let me know the name of that if you like it.  Your stomach problems sound bad. Do you take medicine for it? I have to take something once or twice a day for acid reflux.
That stainless steel tumbler looks nice but I make 16 ounces at a time usually. That infuser doesn't look like it reaches too far down into the tumbler, is the tea strong enough or do you have to add extra?
I think I will order one of those Finum Infusers that fit down into a mug. 
I am drinking Teavana High Grown English Breakfast Tea right now. I like it.
Brenda B.


----------



## Atunah

*kdawna*, its called Green Spring and here is what it says on the website

_With a taste reminiscent of creamy butterscotch, this seasonal offering will intrigue your sweet tooth.

Ingredients: Green tea from Sri Lanka, Japan and India, everlasting flowers and flavor._

Just sounds delish. Says returns in March.

As to my stomach, I was put on prescription generic prilosec after I was diagnosed with GERD and apparently Astma. I am still baffled about that one. I had chest pains bad and my brother just had a heart attack at that time so I got worried, doc send me to a heart specialist just to rule something bad out and that heart doc after echocardigrams and CT scans said I had GERD and Asthma. . I don't take anything for Asthma and I guess we all are pretending it was never said. No clue on that.

But I had to get off the Prilosec as it turns off the acid pumps completely and then your food don't digest properly and it starts a completely different issue. So you think you need more anti acid meds when you end up with not any acid and it has similar symptoms. 
I am treating with herbs and supplements now and diet change. So far so good. 
Coffee is a no no, thankfully I can still drink tea. Just have to be careful which tea.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Just curious if the teas arrived or if they got lost in the mail.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Teaprocessing.svg

I found this and thought it was really interesting. I think I get why Japanese Greens and Chinese Greens taste so different, Japanese greens are steamed and Chinese greens are pan fired.


----------



## BTackitt

With today's weather, I have brewed continuous pots of tea all day. My dd piped up at one point and said, "Mom, what will you do if you break your Zarafina?" I said, "Cry." I would say I am closing in on 2 gallons of hot tea today.


----------



## BTackitt

For those of you trying/liking Puer teas, Lupicia has flavored ones featured for the February newsletter. I just got it in my e-mail.
http://www.lupiciausa.com/v/static/monthly-magazine/

I haven't tried Puer teas, so I cannot give any sort of feedback on them. This is just an FYI. from the newsletter:

"Puer, also recognized as puerh, pu-erh and pu'er, is one of the few teas that is purposely aged to improve its flavor and value. Teas are categorized by their rate of oxidization, a reaction between oxygen and the contents in the leaves with green teas having 0% oxidation and black teas having 80 to 100% oxidization rates. Puer teas are actually post fermented which involves the introduction of a special bacteria to transform the leaves. With a history of over 1,000 years, the manufacture of puer has been a long kept secret. No one outside Yunnan Province in China really knows exactly how puer is made. All that is known is that an added bacteria and an aging process transforms this tea into a dark, earthy, smooth sweet tea that is believed to have many possible health benefits. The Chinese drink puer to aid digestion, help with weight regulation and to lower cholesterol. Puer can start out as green or nonoxidized tea, but since the fermentation turns the leaves a dark brown color the Chinese put puer teas in a class of their own.

Puer tea is distinguishable by its earthy, robust flavor and smooth, sweet finish with no traces of astringency and the dark liquor it brews. Puer is a multiple steep tea and the same leaves can last 30 brews or more depending on the grade and vintage. It is said that the good puers are aged from 2 to 50 years and the older the better. A properly aged 50 year old puer tea can go for thousands of dollars per pound. Puer is often pressed into bricks, disks, melons, mushrooms, oversized Chinese coins and other shapes for easy storing, aging and sometimes for display."


----------



## BTackitt

ok.. I admit I am just having fun reading about tea this morning.

Here's an article on how water affects teas.
http://www.lupiciausa.com/v/static/enjoy-tea/water-affects.html (this has some great information & side-by-side pictuers of hard/soft water teas.)

and this one is on how to do a tea tasting.. to compare/contrast teas, even the same tea at different times of the year.
http://www.lupiciausa.com/v/static/enjoy-tea/compare-and-enjoy.html

and one about the origins of Oolong tea.
http://www.lupiciausa.com/v/static/enjoy-tea/wuyi-mountains.html

And Ceylon teas
http://www.lupiciausa.com/v/static/find-tea/by-regions/Sri-lanka/Ceylon.html

(Hmm.. I may have to do a tea-tasting on just Ceylons to see what differences the various altitude varieties have...)

Ohh and this tea calendar! Now I can know which the teas are freshest when.
http://www.lupiciausa.com/v/static/enjoy-tea/tea-calendar.html

And finally:
How long do LUPICIA teas stay fresh?
We recommend that you drink the tea as soon as possible, once you open the package*, in order to fully enjoy the true taste of the tea.

As a rule of thumb:
Black tea: 2 years from the date of manufacture (*unopened)
Green tea & Oolong Tea: 1 year from date of manufacture (*unopened)

*We recommend that you finish the package within 6 months after opening the pack.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am loving my Pu-Erh and will be picking up a bunch from Rishi.

I agree on the recommendation for how long to hold on to tea. That is why I threw some out recently. They were well beyond the 6 month mark. 

I have no patience so I ordered a series of Pu-Erh and a Organic Green sampler set from Risha. The sampler set comes with one of the cool cups. I can't wait to compare the various varieties and see what types of differences exist with the different teas. I love new tea....

Here is what I ordered:

Ancient Sheng Pu-erh Saiqing Ya Tuo Cha, Vintage 2005, Organic & Fair Trade Pu-erh Tea 

Ancient Shu Pu-erh Tuo Cha, Organic Fair Trade Pu-erh Tea 

Bai Beeng Moonlight White 125 gram Tea Cake, Vintage 2009, Organic Fair Trade Pu-erh Tea 

Tibetan Golden Mushroom, Organic Fair Trade Pu-erh Tea

The Organic Green Tea gift set comes with:

• Ceramic Loose Leaf Infuser Cup 235ml/8 oz
• Organic Fair Trade Jasmine Green Tea 1.4 oz (40g)
• Organic Fair Trade Jade Cloud Green Tea 1.0 oz


----------



## cmg.sweet

ProfCrash said:


> Just curious if the teas arrived or if they got lost in the mail.


Mine did, thank you so much for sending them!


----------



## lonestar

My wish list says this is now $115. When I pulled it up on link maker it was $99.

Now I see- Amazon is $99 with a 2-5 month wait. Wow, what happened? Supply and demand I guess.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Woohooo. Mine is being delivered today. It is on the truck.


----------



## Someone Nameless

lonestar said:


> My wish list says this is now $115. When I pulled it up on link maker it was $99.
> 
> Now I see- Amazon is $99 with a 2-5 month wait. Wow, what happened? Supply and demand I guess.


Home Depot online has it for $99.

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&productId=202217578&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=202217578&cm_mmc=shopping-_-googlebase-_-D29X-_-202217578&locStoreNum=2902


----------



## Atunah

I would wait a while if possible. Amazon is usually pretty good getting stuff back in stock. They have to stock their warehouses with them things. I think I have seen it at Macys online too, same 99 Dollars. 

And yay ProfCrash. Can't wait til you unpack it and use it  . You must have gotten one of the last ones in stock.


----------



## Melbre

Congrats ProfCrash - you will love it.  Glad you are getting deliveries today... nobody's on the roads here in North Central Illinois  
The more I use it, the more I like it.... I used mine earlier today for Earl Grey Creme and am getting ready to make a pot of Luipca Momo Oolong Super Grade for something a little fruity.  
Today's snow day is perfect tea drinking & kindle reading weather


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am looking forward to testing it tonight. 

So far my little corner of the world has only gotten hit with one snow storm. It has been very nice. I feel badly that we have had so few issues, so far, but figure that last year was a bit much and this is Mother Natures way of saying sorry to us.

I have no idea why she is screwing with the rest of the country.


----------



## Atunah

You got it yet?  

I been having some of the english breakfast I got from TG for hubby today. I have to say that is one smooth nice black tea blend. Its the best english breakfast I have had so far. Of course I was drinking it in the afternoon not for breakfast  
There is no bitterness at all to this tea. Very very nice. Sometimes they can be a little harsh, this one is perfect. 
I don't put sugar or cream in my teas so I don't know how it would taste with that. I don't even have milk in the house usually. 

I am still trying to warm up so its a lot of tea today.


----------



## frolic

ProfCrash said:


> Just curious if the teas arrived or if they got lost in the mail.


Sorry I haven't been on the boards but my tea came quite quicklu and even though I've been drugged up on painkillers in bed lately it's been with a good cuppa tea. Thanks again.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

So my Cuisinart kettle got here. I think I am in love with an inanimate object....

It takes no time to get the water to the right temperature. It holds 1.7 liters, so more then enough for two cups. It holds the temperature for 30 minutes, which is about the time it takes for me to make two cups.

(sighs)

I am heaven.

I know when we have kids I won't be able to buy as much of this type of stuff and it will be totally worth it but right now I kind of like having the income to be a little silly.


----------



## Atunah

Yay, I had a feeling you would like it, glad you do


----------



## BTackitt

Atunah? you have electricity today? can you get some warm tea into you and start feeling better?


----------



## lonestar

ProfCrash said:


> So my Cuisinart kettle got here. I think I am in love with an inanimate object....
> 
> It takes no time to get the water to the right temperature. It holds 1.7 liters, so more then enough for two cups. It holds the temperature for 30 minutes, which is about the time it takes for me to make two cups.
> 
> (sighs)
> 
> I am heaven.
> 
> I know when we have kids I won't be able to buy as much of this type of stuff and it will be totally worth it but right now I kind of like having the income to be a little silly.


I'll get mine someday. I'm envious but glad you love it. That way I know I will like it too.

Have a great day.


----------



## Atunah

BTackitt said:


> Atunah? you have electricity today? can you get some warm tea into you and start feeling better?


So far so good today. I had 2 hours off yesterday. According to the UPS guy, 3 blocks down they were out for 5 hours. I think someone forgot to turn the switch back on. 
I just made my first cup, so if they turned it off again today, at least I have had some tea first.

Unfortunately my cough has gotten bad and I am just all around sick now. 

I might be drinking more herbs later, I got chamomile, mint, lemongrass. Chamomile is always good when you're sick.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I'm new to this thread but I'm a tea lover. A friend just brought me a bag of tea from Paris called Afternoon in Paris. Can't wait to try it.... think I'll go do that now...


----------



## lonestar

Atunah- hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## Atunah

Kathleen Valentine said:


> I'm new to this thread but I'm a tea lover. A friend just brought me a bag of tea from Paris called Afternoon in Paris. Can't wait to try it.... think I'll go do that now...


That sound interesting. Let us know how it is. What kind of flavor is in it, does it say?

*lonestar* thank you


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Atunah said:


> That sound interesting. Let us know how it is. What kind of flavor is in it, does it say?


I haven't gotten to it yet but if my high school French can be trusted it is a black tea with rose petals, orange peel and vanilla. It's almost break time.....


----------



## kdawna

That Afternoon in Paris Tea sounds really good, that combination of flavors!
Anyway... is anyone drinking tea today? This thread was back to the 2nd page... I drank some TG Rooibush Plum Cinnamon this morning. I am deciding what is next to continue my day... I make 16 ounces at a time and put it in a stainless steel cut and carry it around my house.
  I am curious, how many pieces to clean in the Breville teamaker? 
Brenda B.


----------



## Atunah

I been drinking so much tea its about to come out of my ears  . I am sick and miserable and tea, at least temporary, makes me stop coughing. I think my head is fuzzy, I am having a hard time suddenly deciding what to drink next. I guess having to many choices is not always a good thing. 

I noticed something interesting, I do not like any green teas right now. I made a Asatsuyu yesterday which I usually love. I could not even finish the cup. It tasted weird and just off to me. Somehow my throat and cold issues affect green and delicate teas more than a black tea. 

So I am sticking with more flavored stuff, plain black and the rooibos for today I think. 

I started the day with english breakfast, then a capetown and now I have to decide whats next. I make by the 8 ounce cups and that way I can drink more different stuff during the day.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

One potato two potato works great for picking teas.

Feel better soon


----------



## Atunah

Thanks  . 

You still liking the magical tea contraption?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yes I am. I wish the keep warm button worked for longer then 30 minutes though. It is a minor complaint. It will be less of an issue this weekend when I can use my cast iron tea pot and not making a cup in the morning, checking the computer, and making a cup for the road.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Drinking some chai.


----------



## Chad Winters

Daniel Arenson said:


> Drinking some chai.


I have a 50/50 blend of Masala Chai and Irish breakfast that i mixed today with Toasted Nut Brulee (all from Teavana) its turning out pretty good....


----------



## lonestar

Atunah- I hope you get rid of that ____ soon.  That sounds just nasty.  Over the years, I have found that when I am sick I dislike flavors I usually like.  I'm so glad you have settled on some flavors you can tolerate and that they help your cough.  My Mom always made us hot tea with honey and lemon for a cough.  It always worked and I have made it for my children.  They're grown now but it's our go to remedy for a cough.  I'm not sure if it was the tea or the fact that Mom makes it that make it work.  

Not many things are more annoying and exhausting than a cough.

Sending prayers and good thoughts for your speedy recovery.


----------



## Atunah

Thank you lonestar, that's very sweet of you  

My mom used to make us hot milk with honey  

I might try putting some honey in my tea. I don't usually put sweeteners in, but I have some older teas to use up that aren't as flavorful anymore and I think they can take a little honey.


----------



## Tatiana

Atunah,

I hope you are soon feeling better.  Honey and Lemon in tea was always  the cough remedy my mom used first.  DH's mom added a few tablespoons of malt whiskey along with the honey and lemon in their tea for a cough.  That's the Scots for you...always looking for a reason to imbibe! 

Seriously, I do hope you soon feel better.


----------



## BTackitt

I moved all of my open teas to the front of my stash. I am only drinking those this week, and at 6+ 16oz pots a day, I am going to get through it this month. Then, I promise to be better, and not have more than 3 open at a time.. or maybe I'll let myself have 4... or 5.. or... nonononono.. 3. THREE.
I promise...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have 30 open....


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I'm drinking this now: http://www.davidstea.com/herbal-tea/forever-nuts


----------



## corkyb

None of the Breville people are posting.  I can get a Breville from Samovar for $239 and no tax or shipping, which is quite the deal, since I pay tax on everything I purchase except for kindle books on Amazon, even the Kindle iteself. 

But, I too, wonder how easy it is to clean, how many parts., etc.  I have $180 in Amazon gift cards and I realize I cannot get the Breville nor the Cuisineart from Amazon at the moment, but it gives me license to spend. 

So inquiring minds want to know, which one should I buy?  I get sick of cleaning the Zarafina and it no longer feels really clean to me.  I don't NEED to use cast iron, but it does set a mood occasionally and i have three cast iron teapots.  But, I would love the idea of prgoramming tea for the morning as I don't usually make tea before I leave in the morning now.  I wait til I get to work.  

Paula


----------



## Atunah

That is the downside of some filters and plastics, over time they start looking grubby and take on smells. I like soaking my plastic tea maker and my filters in baking soda or Vinegar. That takes some of the stuff out. 

I can't tell by looking the Breville what kind of filter system they use or how many pieces one has to clean. Its always best to take the leaves out right after brewing, the longer they sit, the more they stain and flavored tea especially can leave some smells on it. My issue would be in the morning I would forget to do that. I do sometimes forget with my Finum filters overnight. But those are easy replaced and cheap. Usually Baking soda takes care of those, the filter part itself is metal so it cleans easier. 

I actually use 2 finum filters, one for non flavored tea, one for all flavored stuff. 

I thought someone here did get the Breville? Or am I mistaken. Maybe they'll chime in.


----------



## corkyb

What the heck is a finum filter?


----------



## Atunah

Oops sorry, I swore I had put a link up last time I mentioned those, here you go.



I like that the lid keeps it warm while brewing and then also serves as a place to put the filter on without a mess. They come in different colors and they sell them in a lot of places including Tea Gschwendner


----------



## corkyb

My goodness, I think I might own one of those from TG.  It's blue.  I never used it and I didn't know it ws called a finum.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I call it an infuser...

The blue one I had came from Lupicia in their gift bag two years go.


----------



## Chad Winters

Atunah said:


> Oops sorry, I swore I had put a link up last time I mentioned those, here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> I like that the lid keeps it warm while brewing and then also serves as a place to put the filter on without a mess. They come in different colors and they sell them in a lot of places including Tea Gschwendner


I may have to get one of those, I had been avoiding them because of the plastic. The finer mesh would be nice


----------



## BTackitt

I LOVE the finium basket! I left one in San Francisco at my grandmother's since I don't have my Zarafina there. It keeps 99.99% of the floaties outta the tea. It's a great filter.


----------



## Chad Winters

BTackitt said:


> I LOVE the finium basket! I left one in San Francisco at my grandmother's since I don't have my Zarafina there. It keeps 99.99% of the floaties outta the tea. It's a great filter.


ok I ordered two...one for home and one for work..... (enablers!!)


----------



## Atunah

They are great. And they are made in Germany  

They keep everything out in those herbal mixes too and Rooibos. I have learned though always to use a paperfilter for anything with chamomile in it. Those flower flake thingies are some of the persistent buggers to get out of any filter. 

I just now am drinking my tea for today, we went house looking again today    and I didn't want to you know have to go  

I am starting to think I'll never get out of this apartment. I just don't know how people afford these nice houses. All I see is run down crap. A house that is only 17 years old looked like crap. I couldn't believe it. Oh well, we keep looking. 

Sipping some Ceylon and then I'll switch to some strawberry white later. 

And my cold is finally better. I started taking homeopathic stuff and voila.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The housing market is interesting right now. So many people let their houses go to crap when interest payments went up and then foreclosures started happening. I have no idea how much you make or where you live but keep looking. I am sure you will find a great place.

My Husband bought our house a 2 1/2 years ago and we were able to find something nice in our price range. He had the down payment and I wouldn't co-sign until we had signed a marriage certificate so it was all on his income. I paid half the mortage up until we were married and joined our accounts. It is comforting to know that if anything happens to one of our jobs we will be ok with house payments and the like since we bought based on one of our incomes and not both.


----------



## Atunah

Its weird here. People ask way too much for what it is and here in San Antonio the housing marked didn't really collapse to the extend then elsewhere. I have a problem finding the in between houses. You know there is the drool worthy ones with nice trees and nice kitchens and such and the low end with chain link fence and looking like crap with appliances and everything from the 60's. There seems to be a gap for the decent, not luxurious but well kept nice houses with still a little yard. 

Its all on hubbies income in our case. Whats sad is, he makes pretty good money, at least in my world. I never had much growing up so my standards might be lower then others  . But he really does and we should be able to get a nice house. 

But I don't want a postage stamp yard while looking in the neighbors window, I have that now in apartments. Its either find one with a large yard in a old neighborhood but then the house was build in the 60's and 70's and looks like a prison. I detest small windows like they used to put in then. 

You were doing it smart with waiting to have your marriage license. That way its all wrapped up. I married my hubby so I could finally have health insurance. I mean we lived already as a married couple and all that, but we were wasting taxes and I couldn't go to the doctor. Now I feel more secure. Doesn't mean I love my hubby any more or less, just its more tidy now. 
I am not getting any younger  

The guy we have is getting a little antsy too. He told us not to use anyone else basically behind his back as he doesn't get paid for driving around all over town. I am like, okey. 

We saw one house that the house was very cute and all, but the yard was so tiny and you look right at the neighbors back porch. I hate that. The other house had a little bigger yard with trees, but again on all sides because it was a little tilted yard, I was able to see everyones deck. You sit out there you be waving at the neighbors all the time  
It also was in bad shape for a 17 year old house. Agent touched the blinds, they fell off. He opened to door to the garage, the handle and the lock fell off. Nasty part carpet, part tile in living room. Its really frustrating. 

The third house had cracks going sideways and even out agent dude pointed out that those are foundation issues. These were not on the low end of the range either. They were closer to our high end of the budget. 

So I am very confused at the moment. I don't know how people can afford those nice houses around here. Like I said, my hubby makes pretty decent money for the are so I am befuddled. I see something nice and its like 100000 over the budget I kid you not. Here is all location location, you want trees you pay. 

I hate city living


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yeah same thing in the Metro DC area. We were able to find a great place that had been dropping in price and got a very good deal.

My guess is that most people are buying on two incomes or took out two mortages or are just barely scrapping buy.

Keep looking. You will find something. And change agents, yours sounds like a dick.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, we didn't really pick him, he kind of just appeared when we submitted online once a want to look at house request  

I don't know how that will go, I am very very very bad at saying no or telling someone I don't want their service, it will have to be hubby, I just can't do it. He doesn't seem to mind that bad though, so I don't know. I am completely clueless about these things, I only ever lived in apartments. Hubby had a house back in Oklahoma, but that a long time ago too so things have changed. I don't even know exactly what the guy is, agent? Realtor? I honestly have no clue. He just opens the doors to the houses for us and shows them. He does have a tag with a realtor company so I assume he's with them.  

He doesn't bug us on a daily basis so I guess thats good. I detest to be pressured into things, I totally shut down when that happens. Me being over analyzer and procrastinator, this is NOT going to be fun  

I just wanna live long enough to at least die in a house, not an apartment, is that too much to ask?


----------



## corkyb

Someone on here said they had a lot of Breville items on their wish list.  Amazon gold box has the indoor grill marked down $65 for the next 50 minutes.  Wish i could remember who it was.  Maybe addielove?  Or iamllb?


----------



## Atunah

Now that I have all the tea I need and no order coming, I miss unpacking new tea thingies. Am I the only one?  

I was curious about Oolongs. I have some in the house, pretty good ones, but most are of the green variety. Ali shan, tinkanyin or however its spelled   and some jade oolong. I have  sample from TG of Minx and that is pretty good and pretty dark roasted. I really liked the sample I got of the formosa fancy superior but its over 50 bucks per 100 grams. They also have a chinese fancy oolong and I think another Formosa. Has anyone tried those? They seem to be in between the very dark roasted and the very green ones. I probably will get the minx in my next order down the line, but I want another little lighter one.


----------



## BTackitt

Atunah said:


> Now that I have all the tea I need and no order coming, I miss unpacking new tea thingies. Am I the only one?


nope.. you are not alone. Which is probably why I spent a couple hours re-organizing mine the other day. Moved all of the open ones to the front, unopened to the back, put away all doubled packages.... and still have too much tea for my cabinet. I keep looking at an old apothecary chest/Chinese medicine chest.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My Rishi shipment arrives tomorrow. (evil grin) Pu=Erh tasting galore.


----------



## Atunah

You are the evil Professor. Evil I say  

I will live through you though, so let us know how you like them


----------



## Addie

corkyb said:


> Someone on here said they had a lot of Breville items on their wish list. Amazon gold box has the indoor grill marked down $65 for the next 50 minutes. Wish i could remember who it was. Maybe addielove? Or iamllb?


Sorry! Not me!

Atunah, I hope you're able to find the perfect house in your price range!


----------



## cmg.sweet

ProfCrash said:


> Yeah same thing in the Metro DC area. We were able to find a great place that had been dropping in price and got a very good deal.
> 
> My guess is that most people are buying on two incomes or took out two mortages or are just barely scrapping buy.
> 
> Keep looking. You will find something. And change agents, yours sounds like a dick.


I'm with Prof on this one, I can't believe he told you not to see another agent...if he was showing you what you want to see and doing a good job he wouldn't have to be worried. After our first agent was less than spectacular we went with a different agent and had a much better experience.


----------



## Sienna_98

It's not uncommon in Central Texas for buyer's agents to want exclusivity contracts.  Our agent on the first property required that we sign an exclusivity contract after the first time he took us out showing.  This was back when the RE market was much more active and we were looking at specialized properties (acreage, barn, etc.)  When I went looking for a strictly residential property (back in 2003 when the market was just beginning to soften), I used a different agent and he did not require me to sign a contract.  I believe we got good service with both agents.  The contract made sense with the first agent as it definitely required a lot of driving to see the various properties.  That said, I would never sign one with an agent who made me feel uncomfortable.  If you don't like him, dump him and move on to the next.  Ask friends for references and/or start going to open houses.  It's very common for someone to meet an agent at an open house.


----------



## angelmum3

was watching Cooks Country/Americas Test Kitchen and they did a review of "tea pots" that use looseleaf teas - this was the winner









http://www.amazon.com/Adagio-Teas-16-Ounce-Ingenuitea-Teapot/dp/B000FPN8TK
$14.95 on amazon...

but, yes, its plastic! but its for the one glass... and has a really interesting mechanism. I usually do use the gold filter that is pictured upthread...

and there is no bpa plastic,


----------



## Atunah

I have that one, and my hubby has one too. He still uses his several times a day when he is home. Its the only way he makes his tea. I use it still sometimes but I also use my small porcelain pots now. What I like about the Adagio one is that you can replace that filter inside. They get gunky over time so I usually buy a few at a time to have on hand. Hubby's gets more dingy as he also makes mate in it. 
I have had them for a while so the only thing really to get them clean now is to use baking soda in it to get most of the stains off. Won't help with the bottom mechanism much, but I mean its just tea residue. Best to not let the leaves sit in it too long. 

Its a really neat item though, hubby loves it. Its pretty much without mess, unless you are my hubby and insists on filling it way to the top so when he closes the lid water comes out, he won't notice and I get to scrape off tea stains from the crappy painted counter tops we have here. I have a glass cutting board they sit on, but he makes such a mess it runs around and under  

He also doesn't calculate the tilt of our counter, its not level so again, he just puts too much water in and no matter how many times I gripe at him as he calls it, he still does it. That goes along with sitting dirty dishes in the sink with water in it so I have to stick my hands in the nasty grime, putting clean dishes in the totally wrong places and loading the dishwasher its such a disorder my cats could do better  

If you don't overfill, its a very clean tea making device its what I am saying  

I am sipping on white Strawberry that has become one of my favorites. I have narrowed down a definite list and working on a maybe now. 

My keep list so far is:
TeaGschwendner

Ceylon UVA Highland
English Breakfast
Diplomats Tea Darjeeling/Oolong mix
Anna's black
Marzipan black
Mango Indica black
Bossa Nova oolong
Asatsuyu green
Arabian Nights Black/green mix
White Strawberry
Strawberry Dream Rooibos
Caramel Rooibos
Panna Cotta Rhubarb Rooibos 
Roasted Almond

Maybe's

Capetown Roo
Cream and Nut Brittle black


Pretty long list


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Atunah: Great list


So I went to the dentist today. I have not been in 10 years and I don't floss.

Spare the lecture, I have gotten it from the hubby, the hygienist, and the Dentist.

So I need five fillings, only two are kind of serious, the others are cavities that are just starting. This is only the second time in my life I have to get a filling, the first time was after the back of my front tooth came off.

I really don't like the dentist.

So I am pretty happy with that. If I floss and go to the dentist regularly I should be in really good shape.

The worst part. Coming home to a package from Rishi. I am not suppose to drink anything hot for 4-5 hours due to a fluoride treatment. I have 8 new Pu-Erh's and two new Jasmine teas and a new infuser cup and I can't use them.

AARRRGGGHHHH


----------



## Atunah

no drinking tea? Can you stand it?

No lecture from me on the teeth, been there done that. Years of not going, my case was lack of insurance and well I don't like dentists either  . My outcome wasn't quite as good though so you are lucky on that. 

I don't think my dad has ever been to a dentist. At least not until like 15 years ago I am pretty sure. His teeth are hard like rock. He used to open german beer bottles with his teeth. I have to clear up that german beerbottles are not as easy to open than american ones. My hubby can twist those, you can't twist the german ones. 

Unfortunately I inherited my moms teeth which she had all of them pulled when she was 28 years old. She's been wearing dentures since. She keeps telling me to do the same thing as it is costing me a fortune with all my bridges and crowns and what nots in my mouth. I had a total of 7 root canals   

So consider yourself lucky and keep it up now and you good to go. My dentist says some folks just have a better PH or something in their mouth than others. Oh well. 

You can always sniff at the tea right?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Both of my parents have crappy teeth and all three of my siblings have had major issues. We have no idea where my good teeth come from. I brush regularly, I use listerine off and on, and I drink a ton of tea. I think the tea has a lot to do with it because of the fluoride. Before tea, I drank tap water but way too much soda.

Five fillings will suck but shouldn't suck too bad. I just want my tea.

(sigh)

You should see the mushroom Pu-Erh. It is huge. Think the size of those large Hershey Kisses people give out at Christmas time. I so want to try it.


----------



## Atunah

So you got those large chunks you have to pry pieces off? I was checking out the http://www.puerhshop.com/ as I was looking to see their tea tables. I got one a while back there really cheap, but they don't have that one anymore.

I did notice they have a video where they show how to take apart one of those pucks. It looked like that thing was pretty hard packed. He was pocking at it with a sort of knife on a table.

I think I'll get the small things they have at TG to see if I even like it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I got the mushroom and one block. The rest are Tuocha, the balls where you use one ball per 8 ounces of water, or loose leaf. I had to get the mushroom. It just sounds so cool.

Their website suggests a cheese or paring knife. Apparently there is a special took for shaving Pu-Erh but they don't sell it.


----------



## Atunah

Ok, that mushroom looks super cool


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Ok so I managed to behave myself and went 5 hours after my fluoride treatment before trying a new tea.

Overall I was impressed with the shipping and service from Rishi. The samplers came in a really nice bamboo basket that I can use for decoration or putting rolls or something in on the dining table. All of the packaging is recyclable which I really like.

The mushroom looks awesome. I am waiting until this weekend to try it since it can be resteeped a ton of times and is a very fast steep initially. I will probably wait on the brick as well. The sampler collection of Pu-Erhs are all loose. I'll try some of those over the course of the week and will probably take them to the office with me. They are also flavored, Vanilla Mint, Ginger, and then two loose blends.

I tried the Ancient Shu Pu-erh Tuo Cha tonight. It was the least expensive Pu-erh that I ordered. It was $4.95 for one ounce which works out to 6 Tuos. The suggestion is to use one Tuo per 8 ounces of water. This was perfect because it meant I could make it in my new infuser.

It is ok, weaker then the Tea Gschwendner Tuos I have been drinking. The second steep was better then the first steep, I think there is something to the Tuo breaking up to let all the flavor out because this is the second time I have noticed that I have preferred the second steeping to the first. This was the least expensive variant so I am not surprised that the TG variant is a better. I have found that the cost does reflect the value for most teas.

I would drink this version again without any qualms and if I was in a pinch for money but really wanted some good Pu-Erh, I would order this again.

Tomorrow night I am going to try the Ancient Sheng Pu-erh Saiqing Ya Two Cha Vintage 2005. It is a bit more expensive, $14.95 for one ounce which was 4 pieces. One Tuo makes 8-12 ounces of tea.

I really like the new tea cup with infuser. It looks pretty, the infuser works nicely, and it lets you know when the tea is too hot to drink because you can't pick up the mug. (grins)


----------



## angelmum3

Thanks Atunah for the review - I appreciate it!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Anything that you use for cleaning denture works well for cleaning tea equipment. I will sometimes let the tea stuff I use at work soak over the weekend. They get pretty nice and clean that way.


----------



## Atunah

That is good to know, about the denture stuff. Is it the tablets? I never bought the stuff so I am not familiar, yet  

What infuser did you get from Rishi? That cute mushroomy looking one with the lid?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yeah I use Polident. heheheh I don't have dentures yet (10 years, no dentist, no floss, and only a few teeth that are in need of help) but this works pretty well as a cleaner. You need to let a little into the drain area to really get the filter clearn and make sure you drain it out like you would drain out tea so that the stuff runs through that last part. Then clean with regular soap and water.

Yup I got the mushroomy one with the lid. It works very nicely. I can see how it will slow down my tea consumption. I am going to bring it to work and try and use it as my main tea cup.


----------



## Atunah

Ok, thanks, I get some poiydent next time I am shopping. Maybe I can get hubby and my plastic adagio tea maker looking better again. Its the little areas I can't get into with just baking soda, I can rub that around the outside and inside, but on the bottom its no good. 

So you saying you will drink your tea slower because of the cup? You have to wait to drink it?  . I bought some cups without handles and can only use them for Sencha. Everything else I burn my fingers  

I do like the look of that cup you got. Is the filter that comes with it good? Are the holes small enough? I guess for oolongs and pu er it should work good.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Some of the Pu-Erh got through the holes. I don't think I would use it for a rooibos but for everything else it would be fine. It might just become my Pu-Erh mug because it works well for that amount of tea and because Pu-Erhs can be resteeped so many times.


----------



## BTackitt

Well, Teavana came out with a new Storage Tin.. holds 16oz of loose tea. BUT it's over $18. Those ones from Specialty Bottle may not have the Teavana logo in the top, but they are MUCH cheaper.
http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Tea-Storage-Tins/Arch-Stainless-Steel-Tea-Canister.axd

Dang where's Harvey when ya need a link fixed?

(*Updated. - Harvey. Note: our teavanasearch tags aren't working correctly right now)


----------



## Atunah

Ouch thats a lot of money just to put tea in it. Specialty bottle tins really are a good deal, I just wish their shipping wasn't so high. I was going to try a few different sizes to see which one would work, but even with only getting a few shipping is high. 
But I guess its still cheaper than the Teavana tin even with shipping


----------



## BTackitt

Thanks Harvey!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am starting the great Pu-Erh experiment at work today. I brought in the four loose leaf Pu-Erhs so I can try them more easily at the office. Two more days until I can try the cakes and mushroom. Although a Part of me doesn't want to try the mushroom because then it won't look as pretty...

I am starting with the Shu Pu-Erh Classic Vintage Blend. Rishi's packaging says that it is earthy, rich, and smooth with the comforting aroma of autumn leaves. I have no idea about the autumn leaves bit but it is a good cup of tea. Again, not as powerful as the Tuo's but I think I have come to expect that the loose leaf varients are just not as powerful as the compressed versions. 

It is quite yummy though. I can see drinking this at the office on a regular basis. I think that the smapler set included a 1 ounce bag which sells for $4. That is an insanely good price for a good Pu-Erh. It is not spectacular but it is good and I can see drinking it on a regular basis.

I also discovered that Rishi Teas are sold at many of the Whole Foods in my area. hmmmmm


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My god I think I have found a Chinese Green Tea that I like. I am trying Rishi's Jade Cloud and I really, really like it. It is a totally different taste then the Japanese Greens but it is nothing like the Gunpowder Greens and the other Chinese Greens that I have had. It is almost like ahybrid.

Really yummy.

hmmmm I sense my next tea order, in like 4 months, going mainly to Rishi as I try out some new stuff.


----------



## Atunah

Well now you got my ears perked up. I am not a huge fan of chinese greens either but always wanted to find one that I could like. Going to check what kind that is. 

You are going to wait 4 months for your next tea order? Yeah right  . I don't see you holding out that long


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL I have 24 full tea tins at the office and 10 at home. Once I start breaking up the Pu-Erh blocks and mushroom at home, I will have more then enough Pu-Erh to get me through three months. 

That does not mean I won't pick up the occassional Rishi tea that I see at Whole Foods...

But even I know that I have plenty of tea to tide me over.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Trying the Ginger Pu-Erh from Rishi. My first few sips were meh but as I dink more of it I am liking it more. The ginger is not overwhelming and the Pu-Erh tastes good. I'll finish off the sample sent and see how I feel about ordering it then but right now it is not high on my list of teas to reorder.


----------



## Tatiana

I just received a notice that TeaGschwender has free shipping until Valentine's Day for all online orders.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am trying the Rishi Pu-Erh Vanilla Mint. I will not be buying this particular tea again. I have come to the realization that I am not a huge fan of mint in tea unless I have a very specific need or I am sick. So I will take it home and the next time I have to stay home from work I will have a nice comforting tea.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, mint isn't one of my favorite flavorings either. If I do drink it, it has to be just the pure herbs. 

What color of that cup did you get from rishi? somehow the colors in the initial photo don't match up with the other photos they have. I like the jade, if its not the bright green the first pic is, the sky is pretty too.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I got the lightest one, it is very pretty. If you go to the green sampler set you will see it.

The mint is in herb form, you can see the little green mint leaf bits. Given that the products they sell are listed as 100% organic I would be shocked to find that they used any type of flavoring. The package lists vanilla, peppermint, cibbanibm and licorice root. When I look in the infuser I can see and identify all of these things.

I like the teas, I like that all of their stuff is organic. I think that it would be a great place for the folks who are restricted on sugar and the like to shop since they teas I have found from them with other ingredients are all easily identifiable.


----------



## Atunah

No I meant I don't like mixes with mint in it, if I drink it it has to be only mint. For some reason mint leaves overpower everything for me and thats all I taste. Its just not my favorite herb do drink. It is good in a mojito though  

I noticed they sell a lot of rishi tea on Amazon, even in the subscribe and save section which brings the price down with free ship. Of course its like 3 tins per shipment. But hey if its something one likes, at least the tins are all sealed. 

I like the light colored cup, somehow I think lighter cups including white show off the color of the tea nice. 

Are you talking about the green tea gift set? That cup there looks like the jade one. They all look lovely. They have that set on Amazon too I see. They have those cups on sale I see on rishi as a single item. Hmmm

Just what I need, another site to browse


----------



## Neo

Hello everyone !

While on holidays, I kept eating at this Japanese place which was serving Matcha tea, and found that I actually quite enjoyed it. I've been researching it on the Internet, and it does look like quite an involved process to produce a cup, lol. 

And so I wanted to ask you guys for advice: any nice Matcha tea I should get/try? What are the must haves to get me started? Is all I need some tea and a whisk?

All advice is appreciated


----------



## Atunah

I have never attempted Matcha I have to admit. Maybe the prof has some experience with it. Do you have to whisk it because it might clump up otherwise? Curious. If you do try it Neo, do let us know how it went.   I think I might be a bit too messy for that kind of stuff.

I attempted today to drink some of my old Adagio flavored stuff to empty the cans finally. I tried the black hazelnut and yuck it was nasty. Ugh, its like the flavor oils in it got rancid. I could not drink it. Same with a old vanilla green. So I threw them out. I have a feeling they will all be like that.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Atunah: OK, I see what you mean. Sorry, I misinterpited it the firstt ime.

I have never made matcha, although it is on my list of things to learn how to do.

hmmm I might have to check out Amazon's Rishi deals.


----------



## BTackitt

Neo said:


> Hello everyone !
> 
> While on holidays, I kept eating at this Japanese place which was serving Matcha tea, and found that I actually quite enjoyed it. I've been researching it on the Internet, and it does look like quite an involved process to produce a cup, lol.
> 
> And so I wanted to ask you guys for advice: any nice Matcha tea I should get/try? What are the must haves to get me started? Is all I need some tea and a whisk?
> 
> All advice is appreciated


My son tried a matcha.. twice... he said it was like drinking green sludge. He was seriously into trying it though, all the gear, special little one person teapot, holds about 4 oz, the whisk, special cup, everything., and now, it all sits on the windowsill looking pretty, and never getting touched.


----------



## Neo

BTackitt said:


> My son tried a matcha.. twice... he said it was like drinking green sludge. He was seriously into trying it though, all the gear, special little one person teapot, holds about 4 oz, the whisk, special cup, everything., and now, it all sits on the windowsill looking pretty, and never getting touched.


Hmmm, that's not very encouraging . And after some further looking into it, it seems to be quite a pricey hobby too... It seems I at least need a bowl and whisk - and the tea powder of course! Maybe not after all !

Too bad though, it did taste really good .

Or maybe I'll just finally make it to the TG store here (well one of them, a second one opened now!!!!) and have them teach me??


----------



## drenee

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I got this one http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004S1CV/ref=oss_product
> at Amazon recently and it works very well and has been easy to clean. It is the same as Teavana's but 10 dollars cheaper


I have the same travel mug and I love it. Works great. And keeps the tea hot for a super long time. Six hours, I think.
deb


----------



## corkyb

OH I have that one too, but I paid the extra ten bucks at Teavana, sucker that I am.  It keeps beverages hot forever.


----------



## drenee

My mom wanted to get me the travel mug at Teavana, but I wanted more tea instead of the mug.  
Found it on Amazon and was very tickled it was significantly cheaper.
deb


----------



## corkyb

Sell out woot: Glass teapot and variety of flowering teas with pretty good recommendation. $19.99 today only

http://deals.woot.com/sellout

Paula


----------



## MrPLD

Not an exotic tea drinker myself... but i'll regularly be having Rooibos, Chamomile, Lemon & Ginger and of course infrequently 'traditional' black tea.

Tonight I'll probably stick with the Chamomile.


----------



## angelmum3

drenee said:


> I have the same travel mug and I love it. Works great. And keeps the tea hot for a super long time. Six hours, I think.
> deb


I have a similar mug - I LOVE IT too, I make sure and fill it with hot tap water while boiling my water - it keeps the tea hot that much longer!


----------



## hudsonam

drenee said:


> I have the same travel mug and I love it. Works great. And keeps the tea hot for a super long time. Six hours, I think.
> deb


I have a similar one by Thermos (just not the tea version) and it's awesome. Keeps my coffee (or tea) hot for at least 6 hrs. Sometimes it works almost too well. We filled up at a gas station once on a long drive and the coffee was so hot that we couldn't drink it for hrs. LOL!


----------



## JimC1946

angelmum3 said:


> I make sure and fill it with hot tap water while boiling my water - it keeps the tea hot that much longer!


Good idea - thanks!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Wow top of the third page.

I don't think I fully reported on my Pu-Erh experiment to date.

So this weekend I tried the Bai Beeng Moonlight White 125 gram Tea Cake, Vintage 2009, Organic Fair Trade Pu-erh Tea and the Tibetan Golden Mushroom, Organic Fair Trade Pu-erh Tea. Both were good but neither blew me away. I think they are both uncooked Pu-Erh but I am still trying to figure all of that fun out. Apparently all Pu-Erh comes from green tea and there are differences between green/raw and black/cooked

I am finding that I tend to prefer what I think are the Black Pu-Erhs, or cooked Pu-erhs. I like the stronger, earthier flavors that come from these Pu Erh. I am guessing that the ones that I have liked are black because,well, the tea looks black when in the infuser and the two that I think were raw/green looked like regular tea that had been compressed together.

Color me confused.

Anyway, here is my list of Pu Erh prefrences so far. The non loose leaf ones where either Tuo Cha (small compressed balls), discs, or mushrooms. 

1) China Pu Erh Tuocha Tea Gschwendner (would buy again)
2) Shu Pu-erh Tuo Cha Vintage Blend (would buy again)
3) Bai Beeng Moonlight White 125 gram Tea Cake, Vintage 2009, Organic Fair Trade Pu-erh Tea 
4) Tibetan Golden Mushroom, Organic Fair Trade Pu-erh Tea
5) Shu Pu Erh Classic Vintage Blend (loose leaf) 
6) Pu Erh Ginger (loose leaf)
7) Pu Erh Vanilla Mint (loose leaf)

I have one more TuoCha to try and I will probably have that tonight. I am going to give the disc and mushroom many additional tries. I have plenty so that won't be a problem. (grins) I think they might grow on me over time. They are much more mellow, more subtle, then any of the green teas I have drunk. It could be that I just need to give myself some time to taste them and appreciate them.


----------



## Atunah

Thank you for the detailed reviews. Its interesting to learn along with you as you try them. I been clueless about them and its interesting how you rate them. So you prefer the cooked kind. 

You still rate the TG one at first place? Thats pretty amazing since they only carry one kind. They must have done quite a few tastings and settled on what that was pretty good quality then. 

How hard was it to chop into the mushroom  . Was it hard to break pieces off them?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The mushroom was easy to take pieces off of. I used a beer bottle opener. Pieces came off very easily. 

Yeah, TG probably did a ton of testing to figure out what they wanted to sell. I think it is a new addition for them so it could be something that they are testing. If it sells well and there are repeat customers, they might add different varities (sp). 

I like the bolder, stronger flavor of the cooked Pu Erh's. At least I think they are cooked, they sure look different then what looks to be uncooked Pu Erh to me. Pu Erh seems to be a specific tea from a specific region of China that is processed in a slightly different fashion. The uncooked varities don't seem to be that different then a regular green or Oolong tea but I could be missing something. they look the same and are similar in flavor. The Uncooked/green Pu-Erh's are pretty similar to a Japanese Green tea but less grassy.

The cooked varieties are the ones that have a very distinctive taste to me. I have recently tried the Keemun and Lapsang Souchong, both are Chinese Black teas. The Cooked variety of Pu Erh tastes similar but a great deal stronger to those black teas. I can easily taste the difference. 

I told my Dad about my adventure into Pu Erh after I ordered a bunch and his comment was that he tried one once and was almost sick. I am guessing that he had a cooked Pu Erh which is very strong. I think he would like the uncooked Pu erh or the loose leaf cooked Pu Erh better. 

I think the ones that I had from Rishi are excellent quality but are not my favorite versions because they are not as strong in flavor as the TG one that I had. I tend to like strong tea flavor and the TG version was simply stronger then the Rishi versions. I am going to keep making the mushroom and disc ones I have from Rishi. Both came in 250 gram so I have a ton of it and both were good just more subtle.


----------



## Atunah

Now I wonder if I will even like Puer then. I don't mind strong tea, but not harsh and bit astringent. Like some Assams or english breakfast feel like they eat through my belly lining  .  I'll try the one from TG and see. Maybe I would like the uncooked if they are gentler. 

Sipping on some Rhubarb black. Its ok, but not different enough than the Anna's as far as creamyness goes and I like Anna's a bit better. I think I will dial down the variety of flavored blacks a bit and get more non flavored stuff. 
I been drinking much more of the Ceylon UVA than all the other flavored stuff.

But note to self, do not drink hot tea while taking Niacin      I am having a really bad flush right now. I look like a lobster and a 1000 ants are crawling over my skin    . I think I forget to take the baby aspirin with it so my fault. Darn high cholesterol. 

I am waiting for March to come around before ordering from TG. There should be some new seasonal flavors poppng up and I do want to try that Green spring one that tastes like butterscotch.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I think you would like the green/uncooked Pu Erhs. Or the older black/cooked Pu Erh. Apparently the older the cooked Pu Erh the less earthy it tastes. Most folks prefer the older version. I am strange and really like the younger variety. Go figure.

For packaging purposes: Shu or Shou = black or cooked Pu Erh. When you are looking at it look for any of those terms. Also, look at the tea itself. The black/cooked Shu/Shou look black. The green/uncooked look like pressed tea leaves. At least, that has been my experience. I have tried 8 now so that makes me a novice with a small sample but that is all that I have to offer.

Go with the stuff that you like. I have my office colelction down to 20 teas (the high was 34) and theya re ones I cycle through pretty readily. I might drop the Teavana blends. I like them but I think I prefer the pure greens, blacks, Oolongs, and Pu Erhs more.


----------



## Atunah

I think I prefer the majority to be no blends too. I do want to have some flavored stuff, but I want a basic line up of black,oolong. Greens I am still experimenting with. I have some Sencha's but not too big on chinese greens mostly. I like the grass  . I do have some Hojicha I really like and some Genma Cha. I guess I just prefer Japanese greens. I like Kukicha too. 

I am going to plow my way through all the 2oz bags of Teavana I had bought. I won't reorder them, but since they are most all herbal stuff, they be perfect for during the day to cut back on caffeine. I am drinking too much black tea.  

I brew all those Teavana herbals now in the filter bags. They got such tiny things in them they get stuck on my other filter, too much work. Love those filter bags, I have boxes of those. I used to order some everytime I used to get tea from Adagio and they are from Germany and unbleached.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Senchas are Japanese in nature.

http://www.japanesegreenteashops.com/teatypes.html

Yeah the homemade tea bags are great. The only herbals I drink are the Red Teas.



> Sencha
> Is the most common type of Japanese Green Tea and is brewed and served on a daily basis in most Japanese homes. Sencha is steamed and rolled soon after it is harvested.
> 
> Bancha
> After the second flush of tea leaves are harvested, the tea plant continues to grow. Bancha tea is made from the later flushes of more firm leaves and stems. It is a coarse tea. The lower quality of Bancha makes it less expensive than Gyokuro and Sench. Bancha is also a popular and commonly served tea.
> 
> Genmaicha
> Genmaicha is a blended tea. It is made with Bancha, dry roasted brown rice and popcorn rice. It has a distinct and fragrant aroma.
> 
> Houjicha is roasted after it is dried. It is made from the remains of Bancha. Houjicha is brown in color.


----------



## Atunah

Oh i know Sencha are from Japan. I like ordering them from japanese vendors for freshness. I think my sentence didn't make sense now that I re read it  ., I meant I like sencha's, but so far chinese greens I haven't liked. So I prefer the japanese.

I tend to like the grassiness of them. 
There was only one I liked, be darned if I can remember the name now, it was expensive and the leaves where very green and very long. It wasn't pan fried like most chinese so I guess thats why I liked it. But just too much money for that. 

I tried making my own Genmacha ones  . I had some leftover Sencha and though, what the heck.  . Nope, not even close. Just didn't turn out well. 

Somehow I am not making much sense today. I think I messed up my brain when I talked to a friend today in german and was reading my german newspapers. I swear, its making my english grammar totally wonky and I have problems forming sentences  

Have to go read some book on my Kindle to re calibrate I guess


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL cool enough. I have been reading up on Japanese teas since posting and have been enjoying the experience. Feel free to not make sense more frequently so I have an incentive to do research. (grins)


----------



## Atunah

I don't think I have to try too hard to appear senseless  . 

Its great research though. Maybe someone else will try some Sencha's. I haven't had Bancha yet, besides in the roasted form that is. Is the one from TG pretty good? 

Reminds me to dig another pouch of Sencha from my fridge  . I only make that in small amounts. I have this cute japanese pot I got from Denstea.com , cheap version, perfect enough for me. I started there with the Sencha's. They have a 3 Dollar sampler for new customers. And the pot is only 19 $. Their fuka midori is really good. Nice for about 3 steepings. Their Genmacha is really good too. I haven't ordered from them in a while as I stocked up on Sencha's from other vendors.
Once I am through I might get some again there.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I love my Bancha. It is good stuff. I think I have drunk just about every version of Japanese tea there is. Great stuff.


----------



## corkyb

Macy's is having 10 to 15% off sitewide except for furniture and mattresses I think this weekend in honor of Presidents Day sale.  The online site is out of the cuisineart and doesn't expect to ship for over 30 days.  But my local Macy's store has four in stock at $99.99 less 10%.  And I can drive it back up there to return if I don't like it.  So I put one on hold. Macy's will be mobbed this weekend though.


Just wanted to let folks know in case anyone else has been thinking of getting one.  They have been a bit hard to find.

And, I still am hoping to hear from the Breville purchasers more about how they are liking their teamaker prior to buying this but am giving up hope.  Seems they aren't checking this thread or something.

Paula


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

We are in the middle of our hot and humid summer and I've found a refreshing drink is to make green tea with lemon grass (from the garden). Cool it and mix with chilled apple juice. The apple juice is enough to sweeten it and you then get a lovely lemony apple flavour.
I also use fresh ginger instead of lemon grass. Helps with digestion as well.


----------



## Atunah

corkyb said:


> Macy's is having 10 to 15% off sitewide except for furniture and mattresses I think this weekend in honor of Presidents Day sale. The online site is out of the cuisineart and doesn't expect to ship for over 30 days. But my local Macy's store has four in stock at $99.99 less 10%. And I can drive it back up there to return if I don't like it. So I put one on hold. Macy's will be mobbed this weekend though.
> 
> Just wanted to let folks know in case anyone else has been thinking of getting one. They have been a bit hard to find.
> 
> And, I still am hoping to hear from the Breville purchasers more about how they are liking their teamaker prior to buying this but am giving up hope. Seems they aren't checking this thread or something.
> 
> Paula


I think we lost a few people along the way. I can't even recall now who got one. Maybe scroll back and inbox them? Or you could just get the kettle for now and you can always get the Brewville later 
I think you will like the Kettle. Its not as programmable as the full machine, but it doesn't take long at all to heat it up and you have more options with it as far as brewing vessel goes. 
Or I am just trying to enable


----------



## Atunah

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> We are in the middle of our hot and humid summer and I've found a refreshing drink is to make green tea with lemon grass (from the garden). Cool it and mix with chilled apple juice. The apple juice is enough to sweeten it and you then get a lovely lemony apple flavour.
> I also use fresh ginger instead of lemon grass. Helps with digestion as well.


That sounds neat to have lemon grass growing right in the garden. Is it hard to grow? Would that grow in containers? Have to check that one out.

I love using fresh ginger for a lot of things. Nothing quite like the powder, which I sometimes use though. I cook indian dishes so I always have ginger in the freezer. That is the best way for me to store it. Then I use one of those microplane graters to grate straight into food. Its as good as fresh that way but wont go bad.

Now I got a want for some tea with ginger


----------



## frolic

I've been MIA but I've had my breville for about a month and I've been loving it. I use it 2-4 times day. The presets are pretty good but I like the ability to customize temp and brew length. It's really easy to use and compltely worth it. I was a bit afraid I'd suffer from buyers regret because I've never spent that much money on any type of appliance before but it was well worth it.

I'm happy to answer any specific questions.


----------



## BTackitt

I feel sooo bad.. I completely broke down. Even though I have a cabinet full of tea, I logged into Teavana today (via affiliate link) and grabbed a pound of Sweet Fruit Garden and half a pound of Strawberry Lemonade.

I never did find a regular Teavana tea that I actually liked, but I do like the SFG & SL.


----------



## Atunah

weakling. 

I have been drinking some of my Teavana's again and I actually like the Ginseng Vitality. So far its the only one I like though. The rest is just ok. I still have to re try some others so who knows. Somehow the Vitality is very refreshing. Its got some good stuff in it and the ginger in it is not overpowering the rest. Its a good after a heavy meal type herbal. It does somehow give a buzz though, not sure what ingredient does that. Ginseng maybe? 

I really don't like the Tiramisu and the Azteca Fire. All I taste in the Azteca are the apples that are first ingredient. 

For that I like the roasted almonds better from TG which also has apple first, but its a better taste all around.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Atunah said:


> That sounds neat to have lemon grass growing right in the garden. Is it hard to grow? Would that grow in containers? Have to check that one out.
> 
> I love using fresh ginger for a lot of things. Nothing quite like the powder, which I sometimes use though. I cook indian dishes so I always have ginger in the freezer. That is the best way for me to store it. Then I use one of those microplane graters to grate straight into food. Its as good as fresh that way but wont go bad.
> 
> Now I got a want for some tea with ginger


I have the lemon grass growing in pots as well (but outdoors, haven't tried indoors). I often end up giving them to visitors after introducing them to the lemon grass tea. I just cut the blades and some of the fleshy ends and screw them up into a knot and pop it into the pot with the tea bag. I've found it best to just cover it with boiling water and let it stand for about 5 mins and then top it up with more boiling water. 

I keep my fresh ginger in the fridge and grate it into the tea pot. I should also be able to grow it in the garden, but digging it up for the root is a bit more of a hassle.


----------



## Atunah

I grew some Thai Ginger in a pot, I only have a few green leaves left though, forgot to bring it in when it got cold here. I am sure as long as one of the root pieces is fine it keeps growing. I want to grow regular ginger too this year. But its hard in containers. I have balconies so all has to be in containers. It has to be a shallow but large container to make any sense. Might take up too much space in my case. 



Tea Gschwendner coupon, spend 40 dollars or more and get $5 off with "Peppermint". Good until the 21st of February.


----------



## stormhawk

I am having some SilverLeaf Jasmine that a friend gave to me. I just checked the label on the bag ... she scribbled over it, but   it's $76/pound!!


----------



## corkyb

frolic said:


> I've been MIA but I've had my breville for about a month and I've been loving it. I use it 2-4 times day. The presets are pretty good but I like the ability to customize temp and brew length. It's really easy to use and compltely worth it. I was a bit afraid I'd suffer from buyers regret because I've never spent that much money on any type of appliance before but it was well worth it.
> 
> I'm happy to answer any specific questions.


Frolic,
How many pieces are there to clean? Did you have a zarafina? Does it get funky like that did? Also, a review said that the plastic top in the filter or pot takes on tastes of different teas so they recommended that you not leave tea in there for any time at all. I am not one to empty my tea right out when I make it as sometimes I intend to resteep it. What do you do and have you noticed any lingering taste? How long does it keep the tea hot and does the tea old tasting and looking the way that coffee does in a coffeemaker? Does it make small amounts effectively? Mostly, I am wondering about convenience as I am finding I am getting sick of cleaning all the variouis pieces of the zarafina each time I make tea. Would like less parts. The Cusineart would do that for me, but then I'd have to time the tea and I would probably not hear the timer go off or forget to set it etc. Those are the kind of differences I am wondering about.
I'm glad to hear you don't regret it and are enjoying it a lot. That's a huge statement right there.
Paula


----------



## corkyb

stormhawk said:


> I am having some SilverLeaf Jasmine that a friend gave to me. I just checked the label on the bag ... she scribbled over it, but  it's $76/pound!!


Nice friend!!


----------



## stormhawk

corkyb said:


> Nice friend!!


Very!


----------



## Addie

Page four?! That's terrible!
Well, I went to Teavana today because mom was all out of peppermint tea. But when I went to get it, the guy there told me all the peppermint tea for Teavanas everywhere had been recalled because of a bad batch (I asked what exactly he meant by "bad batch," but he said he didn't know). I asked where their peppermint tea comes from, and they said China. I left my name and number so they could call me when a fresh batch arrived. But then I went online to TG because I remembered seeing an email from them about peppermint tea recently. I decided to call and ask where their peppermint tea comes from, and they said Austria. I asked if they'd had any recalls with their peppermint tea (just in case), and they said no. So I ordered that as well as the Ceylon UVA I've been reading so much about on this thread. I'm really excited to try it!


----------



## kdawna

I have some Teavana Peppermint tea I have had for a couple months and it's really good. I hope it wasn't recalled. So far I have just added it to some of my other black teas and have never brewed a cup of just pure peppermint.
I am interested in know how many parts there are to clean on the Breville. I have a Zarafina and just get weary of all the many parts to take apart and clean.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

AddieLove, try TeaGschwendner's website. They are pimping their peppermint tea right now.

http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/223/Peppermint/

It is more expensive then Teavana's, who know if that means anything.


----------



## Addie

KDawna, I'm not exactly sure when the recall began and when the recalled tea started selling. I'm hoping my last batch of their peppermint tea was okay as well. I'm guessing it probably was because I've only got about a tbsp left.

Prof, thanks! I did order TG's peppermint tea. I got the email as well. I was going to order it from TG last night, but then I decided to wait and get Teavana's because it is so much cheaper. But after hearing about the recall, I decided to just go for TG's. I got 150g of the peppermint tea and 100g of the Ceylon Uva.


----------



## Mary Pat Hyland

A friend recommended Adagio teas. I ordered a green tea sampler one afternoon, and the next morning as I opened the door to get the newspaper, it was being delivered. Loved that! My Adagio favorites are the Pi Lo Chun and White Monkey.

I have an herb garden and enjoy making tisanes, blends of lemon balm and various mints.

To be honest, my everyday tea is Celestial Seasonings Antioxidant green. When I need strength (for writing) I'll have a tall mug of Barry's Gold Label. Also like Kusmi's Anastasia.


----------



## Addie

Welcome, IrishMPH!
I'm jealous of your herb garden! I would love to make my own tea, but everything I touch dies.
I haven't tried Kusmi's Anastasia, but I'm in love with Kusmi's Prince Vladimir.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Welcome IrishMPH.

My Hubby loves growing hot peppers, sweet peppers, and a few other veggies. This year he ordered a couple of actual tea plants that we are going to try and grow. If they live I'll need some help coming  up with a name for my own special tea.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

AddieLove said:


> Page four?! That's terrible!
> Well, I went to Teavana today because mom was all out of peppermint tea. But when I went to get it, the guy there told me all the peppermint tea for Teavanas everywhere had been recalled because of a bad batch (I asked what exactly he meant by "bad batch," but he said he didn't know). I asked where their peppermint tea comes from, and they said China. I left my name and number so they could call me when a fresh batch arrived. But then I went online to TG because I remembered seeing an email from them about peppermint tea recently. I decided to call and ask where their peppermint tea comes from, and they said Austria. I asked if they'd had any recalls with their peppermint tea (just in case), and they said no. So I ordered that as well as the Ceylon UVA I've been reading so much about on this thread. I'm really excited to try it!


I grow my own peppermint in the garden (make sure it is peppermint as there are so many mints - I also grow eu-de-cologne mint). I add it to green tea for a refreshing drink. It also has numerous health benefits. Peppermint rubbed on your forehead is supposed to help with headaches.


----------



## Atunah

Thats what the problem here is when I go plant shopping. It just says mint on the label, when I ask what mint I get blank stares from the store  . I thought I killed my mint in the cold snap, but I see a few new greens coming up. 

Its really good in a Mojito  . When I have enough I like using it in chutney's and such. Not too big on drinking it, although it does seem to calm me down and help my head.


----------



## BTackitt

Atunah said:


> Thats what the problem here is when I go plant shopping. It just says mint on the label, when I ask what mint I get blank stares from the store . I thought I killed my mint in the cold snap, but I see a few new greens coming up.


You will find mint is VERY Hard to kill or get rid of, and it has a tendancy to take over wherever it is planted. Bcause of its invasiveness, it's definately one to grow in a container. As for what variety to get, yeah, make sure you are getting peppermint, because last time I checked there were something linke more than 30 varieties. Personally I have Apple Mint, Chocolate Mint, Peppermint, Spearmint, and Pineapple Mint all growing in large crocks.

I have bought all of my mints from nurseries, and I'm thinking of ordering some new ones this year from seed catalogs.


----------



## Atunah

I think about growing from seeds every year, then I forget and then its too late . We are still looking for a house so I really could use a garden and a shed for that. And a small greenhouse. Everything is grown in containers. I grow peppers, and large basil and such in Earthboxes. http://www.earthbox.com/?gclid=COrMg8bVnqcCFcxj2godOkS_HA

I have had those for 10 years growing on balconies. Love love them. But I still have a gazillion container stuff all over the stairs from banana plants, which didn't survive the cold this year to bay leaf, amaryllis, goja, everything. I bought a lot of plants from a seller on ebay. Its fun opening the box and there are tiny plants in there 

I do have a choco mint, it is very very good in drinks, hubby likes it. .

I usually go to Home Depot for the plants as the nurseries are so far off to get too for me.


----------



## Atunah

Um, I didn't make links out of hom.e dept and e.bay. Is the board software doing that?


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

BTackitt said:


> You will find mint is VERY Hard to kill or get rid of, and it has a tendancy to take over wherever it is planted. Bcause of its invasiveness, it's definately one to grow in a container. As for what variety to get, yeah, make sure you are getting peppermint, because last time I checked there were something linke more than 30 varieties. Personally I have Apple Mint, Chocolate Mint, Peppermint, Spearmint, and Pineapple Mint all growing in large crocks.
> 
> I have bought all of my mints from nurseries, and I'm thinking of ordering some new ones this year from seed catalogs.


If you want to grow mint in the garden you can plant it in an old bucket with the bottom cut out. Sink it into the ground and then the mint won't become invasive. 
I think this has become a gardening thread


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL what you do with Mint, we do with hot peppers and sweet pepper. We have 20 varities of hot peppers started in the basement and have seeds for 15 varities of sweet peppers.


----------



## frolic

corkyb said:


> Frolic,
> How many pieces are there to clean? Did you have a zarafina? Does it get funky like that did? Also, a review said that the plastic top in the filter or pot takes on tastes of different teas so they recommended that you not leave tea in there for any time at all. I am not one to empty my tea right out when I make it as sometimes I intend to resteep it. What do you do and have you noticed any lingering taste? How long does it keep the tea hot and does the tea old tasting and looking the way that coffee does in a coffeemaker? Does it make small amounts effectively? Mostly, I am wondering about convenience as I am finding I am getting sick of cleaning all the variouis pieces of the zarafina each time I make tea. Would like less parts. The Cusineart would do that for me, but then I'd have to time the tea and I would probably not hear the timer go off or forget to set it etc. Those are the kind of differences I am wondering about.
> I'm glad to hear you don't regret it and are enjoying it a lot. That's a huge statement right there.
> Paula


Sorry I disappear from the thread I need to subscribed to it so I don't forget.

There is the pot the infuser the top to the infuser and the lid to the pot, so 4 parts. Cleaning isn't all that intensive. I don't usually wash the lid or infuser top just a quick rinse. I throw a little vinegar in the pot every week to keep it clean. I haven't noticed the plastic lid absorbing any flavor.

I like playing around with the feature that moves the basket up and down and agitates the leaves and seeing how that effects the flavor. It can make a huge difference a lot of times for the better.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I carry a tea timer with me at work. It works just fine and since it is on my person I always hear it.



Frolic, I am glad that you are enjoying your Tea machine. It sounds like it is working wonderfully for you.


----------



## BTackitt

Received my Teavana order of Sweet Fruit Garden & Strawberry Lemonade today. Nice warm cup of luvvvv.


----------



## Atunah

BTackitt said:


> Received my Teavana order of Sweet Fruit Garden & Strawberry Lemonade today. Nice warm cup of luvvvv.


Are those very tart? I found out I don't like much stuff with a lot of Hibiscus in it or lemon flavored. But I am looking for a herbal strawberry fruit thing that actually has mostly strawberries in it, not apples and maybe one piece of strawberry. I love Strawberries. 
The white Strawberry from TG Is really really good.


----------



## drenee

Hopefully making a trip to Teavana tomorrow to spend my GC from Christmas.  
I have been drinking quite a bit of the Spice of Life white tea.
deb


----------



## Mary Pat Hyland

AddieLove said:


> Welcome, IrishMPH!
> I'm jealous of your herb garden! I would love to make my own tea, but everything I touch dies.
> I haven't tried Kusmi's Anastasia, but I'm in love with Kusmi's Prince Vladimir.


Thanks, Addie Love!
I'll have to give Prince Vlad a try.
I bet you could grow mint. As the others say, very tough to kill!


----------



## Mary Pat Hyland

ProfCrash said:


> Welcome IrishMPH.
> 
> My Hubby loves growing hot peppers, sweet peppers, and a few other veggies. This year he ordered a couple of actual tea plants that we are going to try and grow. If they live I'll need some help coming up with a name for my own special tea.


Thanks ProfCrash!
Good luck with the tea plants. That's _very _ cool! Will they grow only in warm climates? I'd love to give it a try. Look forward to hearing about the progress of "The Tea Project."


----------



## Mary Pat Hyland

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> If you want to grow mint in the garden you can plant it in an old bucket with the bottom cut out. Sink it into the ground and then the mint won't become invasive.
> I think this has become a gardening thread


Terrific idea! I'll have to try this with the lemon balm, too. It's like the kudzu of the herb world.


----------



## kdawna

I just tried a sample of Darjeeling Soom  I got as a sample from TG. The first thing I noticed is that the leaves were green even though the package says it's black tea. I brewed it for 2 minutes and it just had no flavor at all, so I threw it out. How can a "black" tea be green
Now I am sipping on Black Dragon Pearl tea. 
Brenda


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The color of a tea is based on how the tea is processed. Some black teas end up looking greenish even after they have been fired. (shrugs)


----------



## Atunah

The Soom is a first flush Darjeeling, and those are usually greener. Some of them are very delicate so I don't brew them with boiling water, just below. First flush are an acquired taste I think and they are more subtle than 2nd flush. 

If you have any left of the sample, try it again and brew with not quite boiling water 200 or so and use a little more leaf. 3 grams and it looks fluffy from the pic so use a loaded teaspoon and a little more for 8 oz. 

That is some expensive one too, so maybe its good you didn't like it too much, 46 bucks for 100 grams  



eta: a little update on my eye drama, I picked up today my first set of Gas permeable lenses and my cornea is healed. No glasses yet, they seem to take forever. But I am so positive now after wearing the lenses for 2 hours. They will have to be adjusted, RGP lenses always are as they are rigid, but just from driving home looking around I could finally see the streetsigns and the TV is actually HD I can say now   Things are looking up.
I was sad I had to take them out, can only wear them 2 hours first day and add another hour each day. 
Ok, back to regular schedule programming


----------



## BTackitt

WOOHOO Atunah! Congratulations on getting your eyesight back!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Great news.

Now if I could feel the left side of my mouth I would be a really happy camper. Stupid fillings....


----------



## Atunah

Thanks guys  

Lard we are all falling apart here, blind, sipping tea out of one corner of the mouth  . I hate that numb feeling. I had 7 crowns done over the last 3 years or so, more to come and every time its like my whole face is disappeared. Try to drink anything it just comes running back out of the lips  

I guess I'll take the numb shots though over the alternative our ancestors had to deal with   . Especially when I have root canals, which I have had a few. 

So what are we drinking today? ProfCrash, are you drinking any tea at all right now? It might get messy. I am switching over to some herbal stuff, I been having some stomach issues today so I am toning down the caffeine. Could of course have been the wine from last night.  . I needed it to make it through American Idol, I'll be a drunk by the time this season is over  

I am going to drink some rooibos today, I have quite a few different once I have collected. I actual favor the ones with the green roo in them, maybe its the earthiness but it goes good with fruit flavored ones like blueberry or peach. 

I am still not sure about the Capetown Roo, its a mystery to me, I keep drinking it though who knows


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The mouth is back to normal, thankfully. I did not return to work until I could feel the upper lip and jaw. It took three hours to regain full feeling in the bottom lip, jaw, and tongue. I did manage to take in some Arabian Nights using the right side of my mouth. Right now I am working on my second pot of Keemun. Good stuff.

It works very nicely with the Milky Way bar I had. 

I can tell that there is a lot of advil in my future. I had a very serious problem with TMJ in high school and college. Going to the dentist always sucks because of the amount of time you spend with the jaw open. The left jaw is really sore and tight right now, I can only imagine what will feel like in a few hours. (sigh)

And the fillings just feel weird. It is like I have something stuck in my teeth. Not that they feel lumpy but they don't feel like enamel so when I run my teeth over them I want to go and see what is stuck in the tooth. 

Two more on Monday and I am done. So far no need for a root canal or crown. The teeth on the left had the most decay so the teeth on Monday should be a bit easier. 

I love my Capetown Rooibos. It is one of my favorites. Go figure.

I am loving Amrican Idol this season. I love Steven and Jennifer has not been awful. Randy needs to go. The contestants actually seem to have talent. So far there has only been one person let into the top 24 that I am going "Really?" I love that they got rid of Chris Medina (sp). I don't like any of the sob stories on the show. I really don't like the people who pimp loved ones in wheelchairs, dead, or with some type of handicap. It is just manipulative and wrong. Bleech. And I didn't think Chris had that great a voice.


----------



## Atunah

Ah yes, TMJ. I have had this for years and it is getting worse. Good days and bad days. I had a bout so bad a while back where it affected the nerves where Jaw/ear and all that meet. I was curled up in fetal position crying it hurt so bad. That was the worst pain I have ever had in my life. 
I am still looking for a pillow that doesn't make my jaw/neck and shoulders stiff and painful. I can't lay on my right side most days. 
I find slight massages in the area can help, the TMJ that is, not the lumpy fillings  . Sounds like your fillings are just still a bit tight, it'll go away. Try not to think about it. 

I have this image of you inserting Arabian Night on one side of your mouth lol. 

American Idol, ah yes, why do I keep watching it. In 9 seasons I had exactly one winner that I wanted. David Cook. The rest of the time I slam my head against the table  

I agree with the sob stories. I am so sick of it. I could not stand Gokey couple years ago and it didn't help that they kept bringing up his dead wife. So I thought, how can they possibly top the dead wife. Well lookey here, a damaged former beautiful fiance, bingo. Can tell Nigel Lithgow is back. And if I see that 20 year old with his 10 different diseases again crying I am going insane, I swear. You ain't no Adam Lambert. 

What made me really mad though last night we got to see and hear people we never seen before and then they cut them. Like that group with the large black woman, skinny black woman and a black man. They sang unbelievably good, never seen any of them before. And the judges didn't like it, huh? 
And what is with that blonde mushmoush that can't sing consonants. What the heck, its like aouoooouuiiiaaaaaaaaalllllluuu  . She does that everytime. Reinhart or something is her name. 
And already I can't stand that southern blonde 16 year old that looks 35. That means she'll stick around til the end to torture me  
I agree though that there are great singers in there. I thought they cut quite a few better than those that made it in my opinion. Keeping my eye on Paul McDonald.

I think Medina asked to leave. He looked so content from the moment he sat down. No surprise, no sadness, it was like a weight was lifted of his shoulders. Maybe she missed him being around. I guess its all about priorities. 

Back on topic  

I am working my way through samples today from ZHI, TG and Adagio. Trying to get rid of all these small baggies and jars.


----------



## Atunah

Tea Gschwendner coupon code. Get 10% off every order over $20 with code "Feb".

Expires February 28th. 

I think I need to restock my UVA


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hmmm I have teas to restock on....

Drinking my second steeping of TG Pu-Erh today. Yummy stuff.

Mouth is feeling surprisingly good. The fillings still feel weird, hey I am 39 and just got my first fillings, they feel weird. And on Omday I get to go and get two more. At least I know what to expect.


----------



## Atunah

You wont even know they are there in a while, I promise. I know of what I speak, I have very few teeth left that don't have either fillings or crowns or a bridge on them  . My crowns do the same thing until they settle. The need to go over with your tongue will go away too. 

I think I'll be getting that Pu Erh in my TG order to try. I have a couple of others I had put on a list to add. Mostly though I need to drink down some of what I have before adding more. Yeah right  

And now I get to clean the cat boxes, then I sit down for a nice cup of Bossa Nova I think. Then I get to put my lenses in for 3 hours


----------



## BTackitt

Just brewed up my first pot of Teavana's Strawberry Lemonade. It's ok, and I will finish what I purchased, but doubt I'll buy more of this one.


----------



## Sienna_98

I have TMJ as well and trips to the dentist are never fun.  Usually I'll take a couple of advil about 20 minutes before my appointment and that helps.

If I'm sore afterwards I take 2 advil (or tylenol) and 1 aleve.  Alternatively, if it's late enough in the day, I go home and have a glass of wine.  Alcohol does help to relax the tightened muscles.


----------



## Atunah

I can hang with wine .
I find advil to work pretty good. My dentist told me to to tandem when it gets really bad, like advil/aspirin or such. Last time I took 800 mg of motrin and darvocet and it didn't work. I can't take codine stuff as i get bad vertigo from it.

Its amazing how much the human jaw can affect a lot of other parts.

Anyone have a good pillow suggestion? I tried buckwheat, bead thingies which I think are styrofoam, memory foam. Its all too hard. Right now its the neck roll its called dogbone or something.

*BTackitt*, what didn't you like much about the strawberry lemonade? Is it strawberry-ish at all?


----------



## Atunah

I went ahead and got my order in. The large Ceylon Uva and then I got some of that Pu er, a couple of others and I am also trying the Viennese blend. I like some Bergamot, but not overpowering, this says delicate hints of bergamot and summer jasmine. Apparently a Austrian specialty  

I got a second email from Tg after my order which I never got before. Usually I just get the usual order confirm with the items on it. In addition I got a short letter telling me they received my order and it will be processed as soon as possible. Could it be that they got their customer service issues they had a while back in order? Haven't people been calling them recently and got to talk to someone? That would be wonderful.


----------



## Addie

I received two emails as well when I ordered my tea. When I called TG the other day, someone answered, so at least for me their customer service was excellent.


----------



## Atunah

Oh I am glad. They seemed to have had a bit of issues with it I think it was before xmas or such. Maybe they had staff issues. 

I am just so exited I have more tea coming to the house.  . I know I said I wasn't going to order any new kind


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Glad to hear that the Customer Service is improving.

This dentist I went to was great. We had four rest breaks during the procedure. He stopped after filling each tooth and once after he finished the drilling. He used the kids mouth bite because I have a small mouth. I was very impressed.


----------



## Atunah

Nothing quite like finding a good dentist. Glad yours is one of those. I have the same problem with small mouth. Every time I have crowns done, they have problems to find a mold as you have to do 2 molds, one for temporary and then the other way. Ugh I hate that part the most as it makes me gag. They had to dig deep in their closet last time to find one that was small enough, but not too small. I have had this dentist now since I moved to San Antonio 11 years ago. He even moved his practice and I don't care, I told me I'll find him anywhere  . 
Last time I was there for crowns he made a mold out of my palm with the stuff they use for temporary crows  . So I sat there with a mouth full of forms and clay and stuff and my palm full of plastic material  


And TG really had got their stuff together now. Before when you ordered, at least for me, the orders online just showed processed and that was it. I just got another email telling me is has left processed and is pending shipping today. And it actually shows on my account now as shipped and complete, first time. So they definitely changed something. I am glad. 

And as a reminder the code is 10% off for orders over $20    "Feb"
Ends on the 28th, Monday midnight.


----------



## JFHilborne

I'm a Brit so of course I'm a tea lover....can't believe it took me so long to sniff out this thread. My favorites are Yorkshire tea and Earl Grey, and if I have a digestive biscuit to dunk in the brew, so much the better.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

JFHilborne: Welcome!

Well we might need to give Cooper a bit more time to grow and develop some confidence before going to the dog park. We took him for a second time today. He barked less, only 80% of the time, and actually moved about the park a bit. He didn't play with any dogs although he sniffed a few. Then on the way home, he threw up. Again. Thank god for dog seat covers. Poor Caya has to deal with his mess in the backseat.


----------



## Addie

Wlecome, JFHilborne! Earl Grey is easily my favourite tea.

Poor Cooper! Addie (my yorkie) can't eat or drink when in the car or she'll vomit all over the place. Baby steps for Cooper!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

He handles the car fine. The only time he has thrown up in the car is after leaving the dog park. We think it is stressful.


----------



## JFHilborne

Thank you for the welcomes. Our dogs won't even go near the car....they think it means a trip to the vet.


----------



## Atunah

Hi JFHilborne. Nice to have you.  

I used to dunk butter cookies into tea all the time when I was younger, my grandma didn't like it as it made a mess  

Since you are a proper Brit  , can you clear up for me once and for all what goes in the cup first, the tea or the milk. I don't put milk in anymore but used too. Nobody knew what you were suppose to do, which way that is.


----------



## JFHilborne

Not sure there's a hard fast rule, but I grew up always putting the tea in the cup first, followed by the milk. We used to do it properly with tea leaves and a strainer. These days it's the convenience of tea bags, but the milk still goes in after. And yes, dunkers do make a mess, especially when they break off and fall in the cup.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Go back to the tea leaves and strainer or get an infuser basket and make yourself some wonderful loose leaf tea. It tastes better and is better for you.

Just leave out the milk. The milk blocks many of the health benefits of the tea.


----------



## corkyb

AddieLove said:


> Wlecome, JFHilborne! Earl Grey is easily my favourite tea.
> 
> Poor Cooper! Addie (my yorkie) can't eat or drink when in the car or she'll vomit all over the place. Baby steps for Cooper!


Cali used to vomit in the car. She is much better now that she is a little older. I remember when I flew to Pensacola to get her, she vomited in the car on the way to the airport, she vomited in the airport all over me when I was trying to clean her up. Thankfully she didn't vomit on the plane. She used to vomit in the car on the way to puppy training, but then she would be ok on the way home. She's such a lovely little thing; I love her to death. She doesn't vomit around the house as much as my previous yorkie, Corky, did. She's not very well housebroken though as she was six months old when I got her and used to going where she wanted to. And she's a little priss, doesn't like to squat in wet cold grass or hard surfaces. I call her my Princess brat. She's sleeping a lot these days for only four years old. I need to get her checked out as lyme disease was what killed my Corky and he got it in my backyard; I'm sure of that. She doesn't get out much as a consquence and once I gave up on housebreaking her. We try and make the piddle pads, but that's not always possible.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I thought that flea and tick medicines where suppose to do a good job preventing lyme disease? We got both of our dogs vaccinated against lyme disease just to be safe.

The only time Cooper has thrown up in the car has been on the way home from the dog park. He has thrown up a few times at home but that normally seems to contain wood slivers, rope bits, or something he was chewing on that he shouldn't have. We have taken away the rope toys but there is no way to stop him from munching on tree limbs, bark, and mulch in the back yard and one does not leave a lab/shepherd in the house all day. (grins)


----------



## JFHilborne

I did hear milk blocks a lot of the benefits of tea. Somehow, I can't acquire the taste for tea without it, I've tried. I love the idea of going back to loose leaf tea, going to do that.


----------



## Chad Winters

JFHilborne said:


> I did hear milk blocks a lot of the benefits of tea. Somehow, I can't acquire the taste for tea without it, I've tried. I love the idea of going back to loose leaf tea, going to do that.


soy milk is supposed to lack the casein that blocks the health benefits.

Wikipedia:
"Effect of milk on tea"

A study[64] at the Charité Hospital of the Berlin Universities showed that adding milk to tea will block the normal, healthful effects that tea has in protecting against cardiovascular disease. This occurs because casein from the milk binds to the molecules in tea that cause the arteries to relax, especially EGCG. Milk may also block tea's effect on other things, such as cancer.[65] Other studies have found little to no effect from milk on the observed increase in total plasma antioxidant activity.[66] Teas with high EGCG content, such as green tea, are not typically consumed with milk. Previous studies have observed a beneficial effect from black tea which was not attributable to the catechin content.[67] Plant-based "milks", such as soy milk, do not contain casein and are not known to have similar effects on tea.
Milk binds catechins, most notably EGCG. Milk also binds tannin, rendering it harmless, which helps to exemplify the effect on tea's constituent parts (i.e. EGCG binding).[68"


----------



## JFHilborne

Interesting, Chad. Thanks for posting. I'll try it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

JFHilborne said:


> I did hear milk blocks a lot of the benefits of tea. Somehow, I can't acquire the taste for tea without it, I've tried. I love the idea of going back to loose leaf tea, going to do that.


You might find that the loose leaf, properly prepared, tastes good enough that you don't need the milk. When I am making a cup of tea for my friends who don't drink tea or drink bagged teas I ask them to take a few sips before adding anything to the tea. 95% of them end up drinking the tea without anything in it.

One of the reasons people tend to add sugar or milk to tea is because we tend to prepare tea wrong. We use bags, the vast majority of which are made with the broken bits of tea that is not good enough to sell as loose leaf, so we don't get the really good flavor from the tea. The other mistake that most folks make is that they make their tea with water that is too hot and steep it for too long. Most back teas should be steeped for 3 minutes but people tend to steep their tea for 5 or more minutes. This makes the tea bitter. Green teas should be made with water at 195 or 175 and steeped for about a minute, sometimes less. But people make it with boiling water and steep it for 5 minutes.

I get milk and sugar when we make those mistakes. I used to do the same thing. The milk and sugar cover the overcooked flavor of the tea.

If you do move back to loose leaf follow the instructions on the tin/box/bag whatever it comes in. If it says boiling water for 2 minutes then use boiling water for 2 minutes. Try the tea with nothing added to it. I think you will find that it tastes totally different then what you have been drinking and that you will find you need less added stuff.


----------



## JFHilborne

Excellent info. I agree with the tea being too strong and I always add more milk to compensate. I used to love a proper cup in a teapot and poured through a strainer. I'll do what you suggest and try the real stuff with no milk


----------



## Chad Winters

ok so on the tea making tips..
I usually follow the 1 tsp per 8oz (1.5 for some teas that reccomend that) but I sometimes see people reccomend "1 for the pot" as well. Is this true? If I make a large cup (sometimes 16-24 oz in a thermos or large mug) with one of those finum strainers...do I need to add more than 2-3tsps?


----------



## corkyb

I purchased the Cuisineart electric kettle today.  You can now get it through Amazon from one of their retailers with Prime for $90 and change.
Paula


----------



## Neo

Congratulations Paula!!!!! Hope you enjoy it as much as I do mine  !


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> ok so on the tea making tips..
> I usually follow the 1 tsp per 8oz (1.5 for some teas that reccomend that) but I sometimes see people reccomend "1 for the pot" as well. Is this true? If I make a large cup (sometimes 16-24 oz in a thermos or large mug) with one of those finum strainers...do I need to add more than 2-3tsps?


I don't add an extra one for the tea pot but my teaspoons are normally heaping so it is probably the same.


----------



## Atunah

Behold, I made my first Ice Tea, I think  . I have had ice tea before of course like restaurants and other people and the glassed stuff from the store, but I never actually tried to make a batch of it properly. Not really having a clue what to do, I just brewed it normally, just adding a little bit more tea. Same steeping time and temp though. Then I put the tea in the fridge. No ice at that point. 

I am not hip on ice in my drinks. I made the tea a while back and just poured some in a glass with 3 ice cubes which melted and cooled it down just right. Its cranberry mango green from TG which I don't like hot. Hot all I get is citrus, now I get the mango. 

Interesting tidbits about the ice. We didn't put ice in our drinks in Germany. When you go to a restaurant or club and order a coke, you get a full glass of coke, no ice. It never occurred to me to put a lot of ice in it like I started seeing here when I moved to America. German fridges are small, the hight of the counter tops, no space for ice makers. You make trays if you need it I guess. I never thought about it much, just came to me when I made cold tea.  

Of course I been gone a while and things might have changed over there now. They have Halloween over there now for crying out loud  

Anyway, did I do it somewhat right as far as making cold tea? I don't like our ice cubes as they are straight from tab to the ice maker inside and our water is very very hard and has white stuff in it. So I prefer cooling it down in the fridge.


----------



## Addie

Congrats on brewing your first iced tea!  I've got a fruit tea from TG that I really dislike hot but I think is wonderful cold. I do basically the same thing you do. I brew my tea normallly (just without adding extra tea) and usually re-steep. Then I let it cool down to room temperature, stick it in the fridge overnight and enjoy the next day. If you want sweet ice tea, I believe it's best to add the sugar while the tea is still hot. I'm not a big ice cube person, though, so I only add ice to tea I make at home if I want to drink it cold immediately after brewing.

Well, I got my TG order! I got three bags of peppermint tea and one of the Ceylon Uva. I'm drinking the latter right now. It's a great solid black tea. Definitely a necessary staple on my tea shelf. Thanks to those who recommended it!


----------



## Atunah

Glad you like the Uva AddieLove. That is what I said first time I had it. Its a really good solid black tea. Its what I grab for when I want to sit and just have tea  . Hard to explain, its comforting and refreshing. 

I like your way with the cold tea of making it in the evening and sticking it in overnight. I think I added extra tea, because I thought I had to add some ice and it would thin out. But I wont need that If I make it ahead of time. I don't put any kind of sweetener in tea, hot or cold. I just don't like the taste of sweet drinks. I don't drink soda's either. Once in a while I'll have a Mc Shake and I don't mind it being sweet. But thats a desert as suppose to a drink to me  

I don't think I'll be making cold tea very often as I prefer it hot, but I will use up the one I won't drink hot anyway and maybe for when its really hot outside. But for thirst I still drink water. I try to drink a cup of water for each cup or other cup of tea I drink a day. Since Tea doesn't really count as water. 

Now I want a cup of Ceylon


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Enjoy Addie!

I have never been able to enjoy Ice Tea. I like my tea nice and hot. No idea why but that is how it is for me.

So the cavaties are filled and Thursday I get the fun of making impressions for a night guard. Yeah! (eye roll)

The dentist said he had to use the strongest drill he had because I have strong enamel. I managed to actually grow enamel over a formed cavity which seemed to impress the hell out of him. I credit the tea since everyone in my family has crap teeth. That and regualrly brushing even though I have only recently started flossing.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

So far today I managed to drink the following teas:

32 ounces of Rooibos Lemon (home, car to work)
32 ounces of Rooibos Winter Magic (work, this one is really growing on me)
36 ounces of Keemun (work, yummy)
48 ounces of Shu Pu-erh (three steepings, could be more, work, this is becoming one of my go to teas)

How is everyone else doing?

I am thrilled that the fillings are not hot or cold sensitive. I have tested using tea and ice cream. So far so good.


----------



## cmg.sweet

ProfCrash said:


> Enjoy Addie!
> 
> I have never been able to enjoy Ice Tea. I like my tea nice and hot. No idea why but that is how it is for me.
> 
> So the cavaties are filled and Thursday I get the fun of making impressions for a night guard. Yeah! (eye roll)
> 
> The dentist said he had to use the strongest drill he had because I have strong enamel. I managed to actually grow enamel over a formed cavity which seemed to impress the hell out of him. I credit the tea since everyone in my family has crap teeth. That and regualrly brushing even though I have only recently started flossing.


I just had 4 fillings done today with 1 left to do on the other side. My jaw feels like someone socked me. I'm trying to decide if hot tea might be soothing or if I should go straight for the wine. I need to get a professional night gard done, so far I just use one of the boil ones from the drugstore.


----------



## Atunah

ProfCrash said:


> So far today I managed to drink the following teas:
> 
> 32 ounces of Rooibos Lemon (home, car to work)
> 32 ounces of Rooibos Winter Magic (work, this one is really growing on me)
> 36 ounces of Keemun (work, yummy)
> 48 ounces of Shu Pu-erh (three steepings, could be more, work, this is becoming one of my go to teas)
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> I am thrilled that the fillings are not hot or cold sensitive. I have tested using tea and ice cream. So far so good.


     Woah, thats over a gallon by just after lunch? Woah  I am barely on my 4th cup today. That is 8 ounce cups. I been busy trying to fix my vacuum. How I love to take things apart. 

Glad to hear you have no sensitivity. Very good. I on the other hand have very vocal nerves 

*cmg.sweet*. Tea is soothing, but I found wine to be quite effective too when all else fails 

I never had a night guard done, I don't think it would make a difference for me. I can't wear those things, they make me gag. 
I can't sleep. Looking for a donut hole pillow now. Wont help the grinding, but to take the pressure off the painful jaw area.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

cmg.sweet said:


> I just had 4 fillings done today with 1 left to do on the other side. My jaw feels like someone socked me. I'm trying to decide if hot tea might be soothing or if I should go straight for the wine. I need to get a professional night gard done, so far I just use one of the boil ones from the drugstore.


Not fun. I needed three on the left and 2 on the right. It is amazing how much a difference having one less tooth worked on makes. When you get the final one done you will be over it in no time.



> I never had a night guard done, I don't think it would make a difference for me. I can't wear those things, they make me gag.


Talk to your dentist. Making the impression sucks but none of mine have caused me problems when I am wearing them at night and they make a world of difference.
I can't sleep. Looking for a donut hole pillow now. Wont help the grinding, but to take the pressure off the painful jaw area.


----------



## Atunah

Prof, which of the Keemuns are you drinking? I have one coming from TG on Thursday. I picked the cheaper of the 2 they have to see if I like it. Its says mellow, cocoa and plum, sounded good  . The more expensive one mentions smoke. I have a Keemun from Adagio which I got because the reviews stated it wasn't overly smoky. I am not big on super smoky teas. 

A little is ok, but hubby likes the gunpowder and that lapsang one that I have to put in a separate container away from the other friends


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have been drinking the one from TG. I started with the one from Teavana. Both are good but TG's was cheaper. I have the smokey one. I like the smokey one a lot. If you don't like the lapsang stay away from the smokey one because it is a bit less smokey then the lapsang. I like both.


----------



## Atunah

I think I got the right one then to try out. It wouldn't go to waste in any case, hubby drinks just about anything especially smoky stuff. He drinks mostly blacks and oolongs. He isn't convinced of the greens yet and he doesn't like flavored stuff much.

I just checked the german TG site, they have brought in some of the spring teas already. Wonder how long it will take for the US site to get them. Actually, now that I read them, they are Easter teas. I don't think some of them will make it here, 2 are flavored with eggnogg. Which I think here is a winter type drink. I miss having real Egg punch or whatever its called. Not the stuff in the milk, but in the bottles with alcohol. It was served in edible cone type mini cups lined with chocolate. Yum Yum.

Eier Liquer we called it, Egg liquer. Haven't found it here yet. Still looking.

Here is a link of what a bottle of my favorite egg liquor looks like

http://www.bevmo.com/Shop/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=346

This one sounds really interesting, its a Fasting Tea for easter. Don't think that will make it here either. Gimme some time to translate some of those herbs 

Zutaten: Apfelstückchen, Hafer, Schachtelhalm, Melisse, Brennessel, Mate, Fenchel, Lavendel, Malvenblüten, Ringelblumen, Rosenblüten.

Ingredients, Apple Pieces, Oats, Horsetail, Melissa (Lemon Balm), Stinging Nettle, Mate, Fennel, Lavender, Hollyhocks (I think), Calendula, Rose Petals.

Thats a mouthful . I have a feeling some of those herbs wouldn't make it past the FDC.


----------



## kdawna

What teas has anyone drank that has helped them with weight loss?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I think they all help with weight lose. They contain few to no calories, they help to fill you up so you are less likely to feel hungry, and most have caffeine so they help act as a diuretic. I tend to see Oolongs most frequently listed as weight loss teas, that is probably because they have the highest caffeine of any of the teas. I would imagine that the Chinese Blacks are pretty high caffeine, the Keemuns and Lapsang's. The Pu-Erh's are known for being good with digestion and weight loss.

Essentially, I don't buy that any tea is going to help you loose weight. I can see where they might be an aid in weight loss but only for common sense reasons.


----------



## Atunah

I got my package from Tea Gschwendner today  

I only tried the Viennese Blend and oh its so good. Yum yum. It is so delicate and has just enough of the bergamot not to be overpowering and a suble something sweet and flowery which I think is the summer jasmine. Its really really good. So balanced and soothing. I drank the whole cup just gazing into space kind of good  . 

I might have to hide the teas from hubby until my storage containers are dry from rinsing and hidden on the shelf, he'll never know  

I also got the black strawberry cream and roo strawberry cream. I just like strawberries  . I'll try the Pu erh tomorrow, too strong for today. 

And I also am trying some of the other Ceylon. I love love the UVA, but I also wanted to try the Blairlomond and the Nuwara for some variety. I mean its still Ceylon, but it turns out its my favorite kind of black tea and hubby loves them too. And the Keemun also. 

I might have to add to my tea shelf if I keep going like that  . I actually am considering it, not just for tea, but also to have a place to put all my other tea stuff, cups, those tiny teapots I have, all kinds of tea nicknack's. Since I only have a book case for all my nicer pottery stuff and no hutch in my dining room, everything is double triple and quadruple stacked in there. 

I also noticed there was a little work done on the TG website. There is a small clearance section now and they added their 2011 winning teas from the North American Tea show thingy.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yeah for new teas. Let me know what you think of the Pu-Erh. You might need to give it a few tries because it is distinctive.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, I am bit intimidated by it  . I am going to try to cut the circles at least in half. It says one is for 16 ounce and since its meant to re steep, thats just a little too much of the same tea for me  

It looks cute though wrapped like little round candy pieces. 

And I am about to slam my head against the wall with these darn glasses. I went to doc today, again to check the contacts. Usually gas permeable have to be adjusted, very rarely does the first pair fit. But he says they fit. I am like ok? I did tell them they are kind of uncomfortable and my left upper lid, underneath really hurts. So they say my glands or whatever they are called under the lids are clogged and so I have to use lid pads to clean the lids with. You close your eyes and gently rub left to right on the lid and that gets all the gunk moving or something like that. Dry eyes or allergy eyes can get that. 

Then I pick up the glasses as they were finally done, again and couldn't try them as I had the contacts in. They just told me to take them home. So I just took out my contacts and put on the glasses and I can't see squat. Again. They are so bad I put on $10 dollar reading glasses and see better with them on my right. Not for my left of course  . I am so mad I could spit. 
Now what. I am not suppose to wear my contacts too long a day, but what the heck am I suppose to do when I take them out. Its suppose to be the same prescription, but I can't see. 

I am about to cry angry tears I tell you. I am so sick of this stuff and not seeing. The contacts are pretty good as long as stuff is far away. TV is about the limit, anything closer gets blurry and there is nothing I can do about that. If they make them stronger, I cant see distance anymore. Then I can't drive.  

Now I have to call them again about the glasses, I just don't get this. 

Ok, sorry, done with today's whine. *sigh. 

Off to make some Ceylon, I need some.


----------



## JFHilborne

ProfCrash said:


> I think they all help with weight lose.


I agree with this. Unf. for me, the cookies I dunk in my brew seem to counteract any weight loss benefits


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Atunah said:


> Yeah, I am bit intimidated by it . I am going to try to cut the circles at least in half. It says one is for 16 ounce and since its meant to re steep, thats just a little too much of the same tea for me
> 
> It looks cute though wrapped like little round candy pieces.
> 
> And I am about to slam my head against the wall with these darn glasses. I went to doc today, again to check the contacts. Usually gas permeable have to be adjusted, very rarely does the first pair fit. But he says they fit. I am like ok? I did tell them they are kind of uncomfortable and my left upper lid, underneath really hurts. So they say my glands or whatever they are called under the lids are clogged and so I have to use lid pads to clean the lids with. You close your eyes and gently rub left to right on the lid and that gets all the gunk moving or something like that. Dry eyes or allergy eyes can get that.
> 
> Then I pick up the glasses as they were finally done, again and couldn't try them as I had the contacts in. They just told me to take them home. So I just took out my contacts and put on the glasses and I can't see squat. Again. They are so bad I put on $10 dollar reading glasses and see better with them on my right. Not for my left of course . I am so mad I could spit.
> Now what. I am not suppose to wear my contacts too long a day, but what the heck am I suppose to do when I take them out. Its suppose to be the same prescription, but I can't see.
> 
> I am about to cry angry tears I tell you. I am so sick of this stuff and not seeing. The contacts are pretty good as long as stuff is far away. TV is about the limit, anything closer gets blurry and there is nothing I can do about that. If they make them stronger, I cant see distance anymore. Then I can't drive.
> 
> Now I have to call them again about the glasses, I just don't get this.
> 
> Ok, sorry, done with today's whine. *sigh.
> 
> Off to make some Ceylon, I need some.


Call the eye doctor and take the glasses back. Maybe see about changing eye doctors.

Unless you are going to make 8 ounces, don't cut the Toucha in half. The packaging doesn't tell you to do this but it helps the flavor. Rinse all Pu-Erh's. Put in the water for the first steep, let it sit 30 seconds, drain it, then put in more water and steep it for the 3-4 minutes suggested.



JFHilborne said:


> I agree with this. Unf. for me, the cookies I dunk in my brew seem to counteract any weight loss benefits


heheh I have that same problem.


----------



## Atunah

So I am sipping the Pu erh. I did what you suggested Prof, and rinsed the puck for a few seconds in boiling water and then poured it out. Then I steeped it at about 3 minutes. It looked so dark after brewing I was afraid it would be bitter or astringent. But although it is strong, its not bitter. Smell is very earthy, a little bit like dirt  . Not in a bad way. Its hard to describe. It tastes "old", again not in a bad way. I am liking it so far. 
So is this the cooked kind? I know there are 2 different kinds of Pu erh, but I can never remember which is which. 

Hmmm, it reminds me of walking into the silent Bavarian forest on a damp morning. That is exactly what It smells like. You walk over the moss and everything is very quiet you hear the trees and you smell the earth, the trees, pick the mushrooms. That is what the smell and taste reminds me off. 

Very interesting. I am going to try to not branch out, I do not need another obsession. This one is just fine the way it is


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL Told ya.

Yeah that is the cooked/black Pu Erh. Green/Uncooked Pu Erh looks a great deal like green tea. The process used to make Pu Erh Pu Erh and not regular Green or Black tea is not known, all that is known is that it is different and allows for ferminatation so that the Pu Erh can change flavor over time. 

I fully understand your difficulty in describing it because earthy and dirt don't sound ocmplimentary but they are the best words for it. It is not bitter but strong. The best part is that it can be steeped a ton of times. I normally steep mine 4 - 5 times. It really s different then most other teas that I have had but very good. The Green/Uncooked Pu Erh tastes like it is between a white and green tea in flavor. 

I am thrilled that you are enjoying it because it is a bit risky of a recommendation.


----------



## Addie

Atunah, so sorry to hear about your glasses problem! I hope it gets resolved quickly for you!

Well, I've been in a Chai tea mood lately. For those of you who like Chai tea, do you have a Chai spice recipe you'd be willing to share?
Also, I'd happily take suggestions on a chai tea brand you enjoy.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have enjoyed Chai's but find that when I buy a Chai it sits in my kitchen for far too long. Teavana has a blend that is Samauri Chia and some Other Chai that is really good.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

Yay!  The Teavana that is 5 minutes from me is now open so I stopped in last night to get some tea....just some more Spice of Life.  Husband was with me so I didn't have the time to look at some new teas.  He is willing to stand there but I know it is not something he enjoys.  He is just not very adventurous in trying new teas.  

I ordered a Caffeine Free sampler pack some time back from TG....can't say I am a fan.  Out of the teas I got, I only really liked the Blood Orange one.  Fruit Paradise was like drinking hot kool aide....no thanks!  The Cream Caramel Rooibush was okay but nothing I would go out of my way for.  Pure Happiness, Early Riser and Rooibush didn't leave enough of an impression for me to even recall them.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Hi, all.  I'm a long-time tea drinker and thrilled to find this thread.  I love Ceylons -- Vithanakande, in particular, if I can find it.  I love Mount Everest breakfast tea from Specialteas -- they've merged with another company so I hope they keep ME in stock.  Mincing Lane from Uptontea.com is another breakfast favorite as is their lapsang souchong imperial and their Russian Caravan.

I've tried all kinds of tea makers but always go back to my years-old Chatsford teapot.  Simple to use, brews perfect tea, easy to clean!

One off-beat favorite...at least it's off-beat to me...is Turkish apple tea.  I make iced tea with it and enjoy all summer long...

Looking forward to getting new ideas & to knowing everyone....Ruth


----------



## Neo

Hi Ruth! And welcome to the thread  !

I'm sure you will get LOTS of new tea ideas if you hang around here


----------



## Neo

AddieLove - not sure I can help you with Chai recommendations. I love Chai, but having lived in India, I make mine in the traditional way, stove top, with ctc tea, chai masala (that I sprinkle on during the last minute of cooking, just before the milk rises), and whole milk. Love the stuff, but confine myself to only making it on week-ends for breakfast, as it truly is a calorie bomb (with plenty of sugar and whole milk - as it should be  )


----------



## Addie

Welcome, Ruth!

Prof, thanks for letting me know! I'll have to check it out next time I'm at Teavana.

Neo, I definitely want to try making it myself as well. Do you think my Ceylon Uva tea would work as a good base? Also, do you make your own chai masala or do you have a brand you use?
So you brew the tea and then heat milk on the stove, add sugar and at the last minute add the spices and then pour that into the tea?
It's definitely a delicious, delicious calorie bomb. Oh, yum.


----------



## Neo

LOL AddieLove! This is the Chai making process, Indian style:

In a sauce pan, cover the bottom of the pan with water (just a bit). Heat. When it's boiling, add the ctc tea (it looks like mini balls of tea - not like full leaves, and doesn't open up either as other full leave teas - I buy it at the Indian deli, and just ask for CTC tea), and sugar to taste. Let the sugar dissolve (15 seconds), and then add the milk and continue cooking/heating. Add the Chai Massala spices, just before the milk starts rising. Let the milk rise and stop the stove just before it goes over (you don't want to clean the mess, lol). Let it sit for a minute. Pour into cup using a strainer.

And voila  

I got supplied in Massala by a friend that brings me my favorite from Nepal, but I know you can buy it in Indian delis too. It's just that every Chai Massala is slightly different, and I've fallen in love with that particular one. My friend just left Nepal, so I don't know what I'll do when I run out - but I still have a year or so of reserve, so I'll worry about it when I get there. One thing though: some mixes don't have cinnamon, and I don't like those. Also, make sure it's Chai Massala they sell you, and no other kind (they have Lassi Massala and other types for curry cooking, not the same, but all called Massala  ).


----------



## Addie

Neo, thank you! I know, I was asking so many questions!  I just did a search for Indian grocery stores, and it turns out there's one really close to me. So I'll have to get some ctc tea and chai masala (with cinnamon) soon.


----------



## BTackitt

I'm one that likes my chia with cinnamon too. It just doesn't taste "right" to me without it. Oh and I learned to make it with honey not sugar, but maybe that's a taste thing and doesn't reallly matter.


(Oh look! I made Edgar Allen Poe level! WOOT)


----------



## Addie

Whoo! Congrats on your level change!
I've got honey and sugar all over the place here. I suppose that's what happens when you're a tea lover. So I'll definitely try both out and see which I prefer.


----------



## corkyb

Neo, I went to the Mariage Frerers website and they didn't have ingredients either, but the Wedding IMperial is listed under Flavored Black, so I best stay away from it to be safe.  I really did want to try it.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Hi Corky, what turned you off about the Mariage wedding imperial?  That it's a flavored black or something else?


----------



## corkyb

Oh I can't have anything that has any form of sugar, flour, or wheat so I have to be able to see a list of ingredients and I couldn't find one.  Neo loves it and I wanted to give it a try but I can't.  No turn off at all.  It sounds delicious.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

corkyb: Rumor has it that TG's German website has all of the ingredients listed for their teas. Just and FYI. Rishi lists all of their ingredients as well.

Neo: A years supply? That is a lit. Maybe your friend knows someone in Nepal who can mail it to you. You could send her cash?


----------



## Atunah

Page 5?  

$1 shipping on orders under $50 on Tea Gschwendner until the 16th. 

I have really gotten addicted to the Viennese blend, have to have it each afternoon. Still waiting for some of the Spring teas.


----------



## ADCole

Hi all! I'm fairly new to the Kindle Boards. I saw this thread and wanted to jump in. Any room here for a Yerba Mate drinker? I order 5lb bags of Guayaki Vanilla Nut Java Mate about twice a year. It's my go-to drink. 

As far as tea goes, I enjoy a plain Oolong with some honey...not sure what brand it is, I'll have to check. I also got this Apple Vanilla White tea from Celestial Seasonings that was AMAZING sweetened with light agave nectar and served on ice. It is like sunshine in a glass. And I'm very thrilled with the information on chai tea shared a few posts above by Neo. I was wondering, though, if I can't find ctc tea...would a loose leaf Assam work instead?

Thanks to whoever started this thread! I'm very excited about all the ideas I've found just browsing through previous posts. 

Blessings!

Abby


----------



## stormhawk

My girlfriends and I enjoy high tea at a tea house in our area. The lovely lady who runs it has recently sold the business and retired (gasp and horrors). 

We were not able to arrange our schedules to take tea with her before she turned the reins over to the new lady ... and so, the tea house lady invited us to her home so that we could enjoy tea with her! 

It was great because she was able to do a lot of things that she was not able to make at the tea house because of time constraints ... and we got to spend time with the lady who had become our friend rather than merely our hostess!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Welcome DreamWeaver, ADCole, and stormhawk. 

Yerba Matte is more then welcome. I used to make Yerba Mtte lattes for a night time drink. I don't really know why I stopped...

stormhawk, that sounds wonderful. I need to find a good tea to take my Mom to when she comes to visit. The interesting thing is that my Dad is the tea drinker, not my Mom, but tea is something that she and I do.


----------



## Atunah

Hi, welcome all  

I remember when I stumbled on this thread, I was determined to read every single page   . I opened it in another browser and just went through it over time. There was so much info here.

Lots of new stuff I picked up and of course more tea obsession  

My hubby likes to drink the Mate. He drinks the regular greenish looking unflavored kind. I don't mind it. Its a bit messy as he uses the tea maker thing from Adagio and it is dusty and fine so it clogs up the filter in the bottom a lot. 

I so wish I could experience High tea properly just once. I don't even think there is anything like that near where I live. If it hasn't taco's to sell here, its not popular  

I have never tried Agave nectar to sweeten, does it taste like honey?


----------



## ADCole

I've not had the high tea experience either. I did get to have tea and scones at a farmhouse in Ireland on a tour once and it was amazing. I need to make some friends around here and start having tea parties. 

I don't particularly enjoy the plain yerba mate. When it started getting popular everyone was touting it as the perfect coffee substitute. Well I like coffee just fine, but I didn't have a coffee habit. But if I did, I doubt plain yerba mate would do it for me. I really like that java mate, though, with the ramon nut in it. It's darker and bolder. I use a french press. The tea maker looks nice, though. I didn't even know appliances like that existed. Oh so much to learn 

Agave nectar is great in tea. There is a darker one that has a light, molasses-like flavor. But the light colored agave has hardly any flavor at all. It's just liquid sweet.


----------



## Chad Winters

My wife and I had High Tea in Victoria British Columbia at the Fairmont Empress.
http://www.fairmont.com/empress/GuestServices/Restaurants/AfternoonTea.htm

If you are ever in the area it was very nice!


----------



## cmg.sweet

stormhawk said:


> My girlfriends and I enjoy high tea at a tea house in our area. The lovely lady who runs it has recently sold the business and retired (gasp and horrors).
> 
> We were not able to arrange our schedules to take tea with her before she turned the reins over to the new lady ... and so, the tea house lady invited us to her home so that we could enjoy tea with her!
> 
> It was great because she was able to do a lot of things that she was not able to make at the tea house because of time constraints ... and we got to spend time with the lady who had become our friend rather than merely our hostess!


It sounds like you had a great time. I really need to find out the hours for the tea house that is a couple towns away so I can go for afternoon tea.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Rooibos Capetown in my cup.

I hate red eyeplane flights. They really, really suck.

That is all


----------



## ADCole

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> My wife and I had High Tea in Victoria British Columbia at the Fairmont Empress.
> http://www.fairmont.com/empress/GuestServices/Restaurants/AfternoonTea.htm
> 
> If you are ever in the area it was very nice!


Aww! They have a Prince and Princess tea menu! I would love to have some place "fancy" like this to go with the whole family. We've got a tea room or two in the area but they are very, very girly.



ProfCrash said:


> Rooibos Capetown in my cup.


Mmmmmm! The first time I tasted Rooibos was when I was working in a health food store. Our resident tea expert handed me a cup and, since my break was almost over, I guzzled it pretty fast. My muscles turned to mush and I felt really really gooooood. I think they should put a "do not drive or operate heavy machinery" warning on Rooibos packages.

Prefacing my lunch with a light, floral cup of oolong. I loves the aftertaste. Just going to enjoy exhaling for a few moments.

Abby


----------



## Ruth Harris

Yikes!  Tea Alert

Just got a letter from SpecialTeas recalling their peppermint organic herbal tea...potentially contaminated with Salmonella.  Batch #AB-10-831-OPL C/S.

I've been buying tea from them for years and never had anything like this.  Anyway, if you have this tea, you should probably discard or return it in the name of safety.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

ADCole said:


> Aww! They have a Prince and Princess tea menu! I would love to have some place "fancy" like this to go with the whole family. We've got a tea room or two in the area but they are very, very girly.
> 
> Mmmmmm! The first time I tasted Rooibos was when I was working in a health food store. Our resident tea expert handed me a cup and, since my break was almost over, I guzzled it pretty fast. My muscles turned to mush and I felt really really gooooood. I think they should put a "do not drive or operate heavy machinery" warning on Rooibos packages.
> 
> Prefacing my lunch with a light, floral cup of oolong. I loves the aftertaste. Just going to enjoy exhaling for a few moments.
> 
> Abby


Ah Rooibos and oolong, some of my favorite teas. Enjoy!


----------



## drenfrow

Hello fellow tea lovers!  I finally decided to jump into this thread.  I have ordered tea from  Upton Tea Imports for years and really like their selection and great service.  I noticed people talking about Chai tea.  Not authentic in any way, but I blend Assam with a bit of Upton's Chai Spice tea, add agave nectar and soy milk.  Also, I tasted some Smoky Earl Grey this summer that came from Fortnum and Mason and couldn't find it online so I have been blending Earl Grey with Lapsang Souchong--it's wonderful; I highly recommend this to any Earl Grey lovers.

It's nice to know there are so many tea drinkers out there; I am surrounded by coffee drinkers in my life.


----------



## Ruth Harris

@drenfrow....I'm a long-time uptontea fan, too, and a lapsang souchong fan as well.  I love upton's Black Dragon LS & mix it with breakfast tea (usually Mincing Lane) for breakfast.  I look forward to it from the moment I wake up...

I'm going to miss SpecialTeas.  I've ordered from them for quite a while, too.  I especially like their Mount Everest breakfast tea but I spoke to them on the phone yesterday & they told me it's discontinued now that they've merged with Teavana.  Another delish tea bites the dust...bleh.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I do love a good cuppa lapsang souchong. It is especially nice on a rainy day.


----------



## jkent

@drenfrow:
I enjoy both Earl Grey and Lansang Souchong so I would love to know the ratio of the mix you use.


----------



## drenfrow

jkent said:


> @drenfrow:
> I enjoy both Earl Grey and Lansang Souchong so I would love to know the ratio of the mix you use.


I blend approximately 2 parts Earl Grey to 1 part Lapsang Souchong although you might need to vary the ratio to accommodate the degree of smokiness of the L.S. and the perfume-i-ness (you know what I mean ) of the Earl Grey.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

That sounds like an interesting mix. I would never have thought of it.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Been drinking Buttered Rum tea all day:

http://www.davidstea.com/black-tea/buttered-rum










Very nice tea. Highly recommended. You can order online from David's Tea if you'd like some. (No, I don't work there; I just enjoy their teas!)


----------



## kdawna

I have not tried their teas...yet . The buttered rum sounds good!
Brenda


----------



## Neo

Daniel Arenson said:


> Been drinking Buttered Rum tea all day:
> 
> http://www.davidstea.com/black-tea/buttered-rum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice tea. Highly recommended. You can order online from David's Tea if you'd like some. (No, I don't work there; I just enjoy their teas!)


Oh, that one sounds yummy! Is the coconut taste very strong? That's not one of my favorite but find it can work well in combination with others if not overwhelming 

Then again, I just got in an order of Mariage Freres from Porte Rouge, and another from TG...


----------



## Ruth Harris

Right this minute I'm drinking a mug of Baker Street Afternoon blend...Lapsang Souchong blended with Keemun and Darjeeling...I need that lift late afternoon!


----------



## ADCole

Does anyone have any suggestions for teas that are good iced? The one I like most was discontinued a while back and I've been on the search ever since. It was a white tea with a hint of fruitiness, but not overpowering...you couldn't even taste a specific fruit. And it had a vanilla aftertaste. I'd love something similar...something bright for the Spring. Any recommendations?

Abby


----------



## Addie

Neo said:


> Oh, that one sounds yummy! Is the coconut taste very strong? That's not one of my favorite but find it can work well in combination with others if not overwhelming
> 
> Then again, I just got in an order of Mariage Freres from Porte Rouge, and another from TG...


How do you like your Mariage Freres order? I remember you got two LE teas to try.


----------



## Neo

Actually just so so  

The The des Maharajas is actually so bad that I'm considering throwing it out and using the can for my ctc tea for chai (seems somehow fitting) - that was one mightily expensive tea can...

The The du Tibet is just ok - tastes kind of medicinal (not in a bad way, but very herby). Good tea when one has a cold/cough I guess. 

I wouldn't re-buy either, and I really don't think I'll ever even re-try the The des Maharajas. Just having a hard time tossing it out (but it will happen).

Oh well, I had to try, and now at least I have very nice (and very expensive!) tins


----------



## jkent

@drenfrow
Thanks for the blend recipe.  I tried it last night and it was very good.  Surprisingly relaxing.  It is something I will definitely be having again.


----------



## BTackitt

Neo, if you don't like the flavor, but do like the odor, use it as potpourri. I zip up little bags of fabric and throw teas into  them that I don't like the taste of but do like the fragrance. then I can put them wherever I want.... like the kids' bathroom, the boys' closet, in the cars, wherever... and using pretty fabric makes them visually appealing as well.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Neo, I like BTackitt's idea--never thought of that.  Another thing you can try is to "cold brew" them & use them for iced tea.  I just put as much tea as needed in a pitcher, add cold water, put in fridge over night.  The flavor seems "softer" and if you use sweeteners, juice, etc, you may have a different experience.


----------



## drenfrow

jkent said:


> @drenfrow
> Thanks for the blend recipe. I tried it last night and it was very good. Surprisingly relaxing. It is something I will definitely be having again.


Glad you liked it!


----------



## Sienna_98

Ruth Harris said:


> Right this minute I'm drinking a mug of Baker Street Afternoon blend...Lapsang Souchong blended with Keemun and Darjeeling...I need that lift late afternoon!


One of my favorites!


----------



## Addie

Neo, oh no! That's terrible! I'm sorry they don't taste that great! And, yes, I'd definitely be using those lovely tins over and over again.


----------



## daveconifer

I always say I don't do tea, but if I'm at a Chinese restaurant I dig the stuff they put out.  What is that?  Maybe I would be a tea guy if I gave it a chance...


----------



## ADCole

daveconifer said:


> I always say I don't do tea, but if I'm at a Chinese restaurant I dig the stuff they put out. What is that? Maybe I would be a tea guy if I gave it a chance...


It's probably jasmine green tea. That was the first tea my husband ever loved.

Abby


----------



## Atunah

That really depends on the restaurant. I have had Oolong Oriental Beauty, I have had green teas, and others I could not identify  

Most times I get served some roasted type Oolong.

If its a place you go a lot, I am sure you can ask them. Of course you might get the answer, its tea  

Heck, a while back we were eating some Pho and I looked at the tag of the bag and it was Lipton Green  . 
Somehow tea always tastes better in restaurants, even bagged. Could be because I am starving.


----------



## Ruth Harris

At one Chinese restaurant we used to go to a lot (they've now moved on), once they got to know you & know you like tea, they would pull out "the good stuff."  I could never find out what it was, tho, because the label was in Chinese.  lol


----------



## daveconifer

I think I'll ask, good idea.  But I also think Atunah's right that they're going to say "It's tea."


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have recently discovered Chinese black teas and I have a feeling that some Chinese restaurants serve Keemun or Oolongs. Normally you can tell if it is a Jasmine Green tea because you can taste and sent the Jasmine.


----------



## BTackitt

I agree with Prof.. If it's a Jasmine you will KNOW as soon as the scent wafts past your nose.


----------



## daveconifer

Yeah, I'm 37, but I don't know what jasmine smells like.  Surely I've smelled it but I don't know what it is.  I had to come clean.

But the tea I'm talking about in the restaurant seems so basic that I can't believe it's something fancy like that (is that fancy?)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

If it is green then it is probably a Sencha as that is the most commonly drunk tea in Japan. If it is redish brown then it is an oolong of some sort. If it is black then it is probably Keemun. If it smells flowery then it is Jasmine.


----------



## daveconifer

ProfCrash said:


> If it is green then it is probably a Sencha as that is the most commonly drunk tea in Japan. If it is redish brown then it is an oolong of some sort. If it is black then it is probably Keemun. If it smells flowery then it is Jasmine.


Must be the oolong. I've never had green or flowery 

Thanks for the education!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Currently drinking "Organic Silk Dragon" green tea from David's Tea.










http://www.davidstea.com/organic-silk-dragon-jasmine

"Made from premium green tea, our Silk Dragon is a limited-edition treasure. To create it, night-blooming jasmine is gathered in the morning and kept cool all day. In the evening, when the flowers burst open and release their scent, they are placed with the tea until midnight. This is repeated with fresh flowers over the course of five nights, infusing the tea with a most magical flavour."


----------



## Atunah

Daniel, that Davidstea site looks really interesting. How do you like their teas all around? 
Not like I need anymore tea anytime soon


----------



## Ruth Harris

Just got a $25 gift certificate from Teavana via snail mail.  They bought/merged with Specialteas so if you've purchased from Specialteas in the past, you'll probably get one, too.  So watch your mail box--the physical one!  Seems so old fashioned, doesn't it?  

But it's very nice of them & I will definitely order even tho I just got a fairly big order from Upton.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Atunah said:


> Daniel, that Davidstea site looks really interesting. How do you like their teas all around?
> Not like I need anymore tea anytime soon


I discovered David's Tea last month, and am now hooked. I have seven or eight of their teas now. They're a bit pricey, but I like them, and think it's worth it. They have a huge selection (over 100 teas, I think).


----------



## Atunah

Daniel Arenson said:


> I discovered David's Tea last month, and am now hooked. I have seven or eight of their teas now. They're a bit pricey, but I like them, and think it's worth it. They have a huge selection (over 100 teas, I think).


Let me know which one you really like of the ones you ordered. Its not really that expensive, I mean teavana charges 9-18 dollars for 2 ounce sizes, or something like that. A little more than maybe other places. I do like that they ship free to the US if you order $50.

I do like that they sell by the 50 gram bags.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Atunah said:


> Let me know which one you really like of the ones you ordered. Its not really that expensive, I mean teavana charges 9-18 dollars for 2 ounce sizes, or something like that. A little more than maybe other places. I do like that they ship free to the US if you order $50.
> 
> I do like that they sell by the 50 gram bags.


Yeah, I buy their 50 gram bags.

Out of the ones I've tried so far, my favourites are Buttered Rum (a black tea with a rum / coconut flavor) and Silk Dragon (a green tea). Forever Nuts is a good herbal tea of theirs; it smells great, and it's their top seller.

If you like chocolate teas, they have a few good ones; Read My Lips, Chocolate Chili Chai, and Super Chocolate are all good. They have several other chocolate teas, but I haven't tried them. My girlfriend buys those ones, but I've tried and enjoyed them.

I've heard that Dreamsicle is good too, though I haven't tried that one yet. I've also heard good things about Through the Grapevine and Three Wishes.


----------



## Chad Winters

Daniel Arenson said:


> Yeah, I buy their 50 gram bags.


LOL!! That just sounds bad...


----------



## Atunah

Thanks Daniel. That does narrow it down a bit.

Again, I.do.not.need.any.more.tea 

But you know... just in case...


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Atunah said:


> Again, I.do.not.need.any.more.tea
> 
> But you know... just in case...


You need more!

I just counted. I have ten different David Teas at home, and three other teas.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> LOL!! That just sounds bad...


----------



## Atunah

Daniel Arenson said:


> You need more!
> 
> I just counted. I have ten different David Teas at home, and three other teas.


Me thinks you never seen my tea shelf pic


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheh I am workign through 20 or so loose leaf teas at work and 10 at home. And I am thinking of placing a rishi order.


----------



## Tatiana

I went to a Thai restaurant yesterday for lunch and had the absolutely worst cup of raspberry tea I've ever had.  It was totally tasteless.


----------



## drenfrow

Daniel Arenson said:


> Yeah, I buy their 50 gram bags.





Chad Winters (#102) said:


> LOL!! That just sounds bad...


Ten or fifteen years ago one of my friends discovered Upton Teas. None of us had ever ordered tea before, so we went in on an order together. I had a digital kitchen scale so when it came, we met at a sidewalk cafe and I was measuring it out and putting it into baggies and at some point, the realization of what it looked like struck us and we all started laughing hysterically which probably didn't help the situation.


----------



## drenee

I got a Teavana gift card for Christmas.  Fiance ordered it online when he ordered my Yixing teapot. 
I decided to order some Spice of Life this morning and discovered I cannot use the gift card online.  Hmmmm.  
I'm disappointed.  I don't feel like making the 50 minute drive to Teavana today, so I guess I'll be drinking something
other than Spice of Life this week.
deb


----------



## JimC1946

One of my sisters recently visited Bigelow's Charleston (SC) Tea Plantation, which is supposedly the only tea plantation in the continental US. Knowing I'm a tea drinker, she brought me back a box of Charleston Breakfast Tea. It's a black tea that's packaged in tea bags. I've been drinking it today, and it's pretty good tea.

I didn't ask how much she paid for the tea.


----------



## Jane917

Has anyone used this tea mug?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Nope. TG is having a sale. "Save $5.00 on any online order $25.00 or more until March, 31 2011.  This is a perfect time to try one of our award winning teas or one of your favorites.  Please use coupon code 'March11".  The tea of the week is aweomse. It is a Chinese Black tea and rapidly becoming one of my favorites.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Tea is all I drink. Hot tea-twice a day. I do add milk. Because milk protein do precipitate tannins that can harden the arteries.


----------



## corkyb

ProfCrash said:


> Nope. TG is having a sale. "Save $5.00 on any online order $25.00 or more until March, 31 2011. This is a perfect time to try one of our award winning teas or one of your favorites. Please use coupon code 'March11". The tea of the week is aweomse. It is a Chinese Black tea and rapidly becoming one of my favorites.


Prof: Can you list your fave TG teas one more time? I want to place an order while I can get the $5.00 off. Also, is there a TG oolong that you love?
Thanks
Paula


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Milk blocks the absorption of the antioxidants. I doubt that the amount of tannins in tea are all that harmful given that tea has been shown to improve peoples health and there has not been a study that shows that tea increases a persons risk of heart attack.

Corkyb: Bossa Nova is my favorite of the Oolongs, it has a bit of vanilla. I also like the Fancy Ming Viang Oolong (the name is a bit off, I am going from memory) and the Sumatra Oolong. Right now I am drinking a lot of Keemun and Pu Erh but they are not for everyone. They have a very distinctive taste, pretty strong and earthy. I also tend to drink a fair amount of the Sencha, Bancha, and Genmaicha. I'll be placing an order soon to refill my Arabian Nights (green/black blend), Sencha, Pu Erh and a bunch of reds.


----------



## corkyb

ProfCrash said:


> Milk blocks the absorption of the antioxidants. I doubt that the amount of tannins in tea are all that harmful given that tea has been shown to improve peoples health and there has not been a study that shows that tea increases a persons risk of heart attack.
> 
> Corkyb: Bossa Nova is my favorite of the Oolongs, it has a bit of vanilla. I also like the Fancy Ming Viang Oolong (the name is a bit off, I am going from memory) and the Sumatra Oolong. Right now I am drinking a lot of Keemun and Pu Erh but they are not for everyone. They have a very distinctive taste, pretty strong and earthy. I also tend to drink a fair amount of the Sencha, Bancha, and Genmaicha. I'll be placing an order soon to refill my Arabian Nights (green/black blend), Sencha, Pu Erh and a bunch of reds.


Thanks Prof! Gives me some guidance.
I keep waiting for the sale they had about a year ago when we all got those teapots and everything was 30 or 50% off, but I don't see it happening.


----------



## Neo

I recently got the Genmaicha from TG for the first time, and have to say I'm hooked. It's simply delicious in its simplicity! It's becoming a fast favorite and I'm zooming through my first 250g!

I also got a sample of Mariage Freres Black Orchid in my last Porte Rouge order, and had it last night: very nice, kind of like the child of Marco Polo and Imperial Wedding  . Not sure if I would buy it (as I have really become partial to Imperial Wedding), but I will probably consider it strongly during my next Porte Rouge order.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I would love to see that sale again but I doubt it will happen. I think they were trying to clear out a ton of old stock and I think they screwed up the computer code. I don't think that buying a tea pot was meant to get you 50% off all your other purchases. Not that it stopped me from taking advantage of it.

Neo: Glad you are enjoying the Genmaicha. It is such a lovely tea. I love the little bit of saltiness the rice brings to the tea.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Tannins are bad for heart health and for staining teeth.  One doesn't need heart attack to prove the damage.  If milk can help, that's is easiest thing to do. British, Asian Indians and many other cultures do take tea with milk.

I am aware of recent British study that reports: "the antioxidant potential of black tea is reduced by between 7 and 25 per cent than unmilked tea."  But if antioxidants is the concern then oil soluble vitamin E and water soluble vitamin C go long way to keep cells healthy from oxidation damage. 

BTW, Green tea contains between 30 and 40 per cent of water-extractable polyphenols, while black tea (green tea that has been oxidized by fermentation) contains between 3 and 10 per cent.

Enjoyed the thread. Wish all the best.


----------



## Tatiana

I need to place my quarterly TeaGschwender order for my Ceylons and wish TG had more than just $5.00 off right now.  My order will come to over $200.00 for the two teas we use.  The last two times I ordered there were 20% discounts - that was over $40.00 off.  A five dollar discount seems useless when I'm buying over $200.00 worth of tea.  Maybe I'm just feeling stingy, cheap (or as my Scottish FIL called it - parsimonious)  at the moment.  

BTW, as Scots, we grew up putting milk in all our hot  black teas.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Tatiana said:


> BTW, as Scots, we grew up putting milk in all our hot black teas.


Keep doing it, especially if you enjoy the taste.


----------



## ChadMck

I works at a place called Perks in Athens, Ohio during my college years. We had about 50 different kinds of tea that we were allowed to drink for free at any given time of the day. It was such an enviable set up. 

I find it interesting there is a tea thread as opposed to a coffee thread. Do you think readers are more predisposed to tea than coffee? If so, why?


----------



## Daniel Arenson

ChadMck said:


> I find it interesting there is a tea thread as opposed to a coffee thread. Do you think readers are more predisposed to tea than coffee? If so, why?


There's a coffee thread too. It wakes up now and then, but I don't think it's as popular. 

I enjoy both coffee and tea. I usually have one or two cups of coffee in the morning. Then I'll drink tea throughout the day.

Currently drinking some tea.


----------



## BTackitt

Actually there have been a couple of coffee threads. or maybe one thread for coffee in general and one for keurig coffees specifically.. I dunno, I can't stand coffee.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

There is one for the Keurig. There used to be one for what you are drinking but the tea folks dominated it so we created our own thread. No idea what happened to the old thread. (giggles)


----------



## cmg.sweet

It has gotten warm enough here that I'm going to get out some of the teas that I like cold but don't care for hot (namely some really fruity ones from Teavana).  It is spring break at the college where I teach, I'm so excited for some extra time to read on the patio and drink tea!


----------



## Atunah

I wish I could like cold tea, or ice tea as they call it around these parts  . Its getting warm here too, but strangely it still works for me drinking hot tea when I am parched. Its refreshing in summer for me as it is warming in winter. Maybe I am weird. 

I got a new computer and so I am using Windows 7 for the first time. Oh joy  . My old computer was around 7-8 years old. I can't really remember, just kept sticking in new stuff until it ran out of possibilities. We got it in pieces and put it together. Its said to be 6 times faster then my old one   . 
So far so good, just can't get my printer to work yet. And all these fancy schmancy new icons  

Now that I got most of my programs back on board, I need something fancy to drink. I shall have me some Diplomats tea in a fancy cup. I need it


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Atunah: How are the eyes?


----------



## Atunah

Not good, not good at all. I left the eye doc in tears on Thursday. I couldn't even talk about it. Doc talked to me like an idiot. 

My eyes are so red and he said that either I deal with the red, which he says causes no damage, or I go back to where my old ones where made and have them damage my cornea again. I still have difficulty talking about it. I still have no glasses that work, my contacts and eyes hurt like hell right now.  . Vision on the right not quite right either, but he got so pissy and ordered I don't know what other lenses now and just walked out. 

I am a bit at wits end at the moment. I can't use insurance again until January 2012 so I am screwed. 

Those blood vesses in my eye worry me, and every time I asked him, he said, we already talked about this bla bla bla. He insists its just visual, not damaging. 

Nothing I can do about it right now. Don't know what happens when they call for the whateverheck lenses he ordered. Not sure if I can face that place again. But I can't go for 9 months without being able to see. I am just so worn out


----------



## MamaProfCrash

If it helps, I have been knowing to have really red eyes from time to time. I made an appointment with my Doctor and he told me that my blood vessels are closer to the surface then most. It is not dangerous but does not look aesthetically appealing. So I have times during the year where I have to explain that I was not drinking all night but that my blood vessels are closer to the surface then theirs.

Have you done an online search?

Can you change eye doctors?


----------



## Atunah

I can't change docs now since all the insurance was used for this year. I'll have to wait until next year. Can't really afford to pay totally out of pocket. I have to pay more already because insurance doesn't really cover gas permeable exams and such. 
The glasses used 2010's benefits as I went there last day in December. 

I guess I'll have to believe him about the vessels in the eye. I just never had that before like this with my GP lenses and his attitude was just aweful about it. If I want to feel like shit I'll find and call my ex, I don't need that from my doctors.  



Oh well. Back to something pleasing, tea  

I am still waiting for the spring teas to come in at TG. The green spring was suppose to come in in March. March is almost over so where is it. I want it know  .

Hubby is out climbing around some radio tower so I been drinking tea and having cookies instead of dinner.  .


----------



## cmg.sweet

Atunah said:


> I wish I could like cold tea, or ice tea as they call it around these parts . Its getting warm here too, but strangely it still works for me drinking hot tea when I am parched. Its refreshing in summer for me as it is warming in winter. Maybe I am weird.
> 
> I got a new computer and so I am using Windows 7 for the first time. Oh joy . My old computer was around 7-8 years old. I can't really remember, just kept sticking in new stuff until it ran out of possibilities. We got it in pieces and put it together. Its said to be 6 times faster then my old one  .
> So far so good, just can't get my printer to work yet. And all these fancy schmancy new icons
> 
> Now that I got most of my programs back on board, I need something fancy to drink. I shall have me some Diplomats tea in a fancy cup. I need it


It is iced tea here too...actually here the only tea I can find outside my house or the chinese restaurant is "sweet tea" which is iced tea with way too much sugar. I grew up drinking sweet tea but now it is either hot with a little splenda or iced with even less splenda.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Keep in mind that some tea plantations in japan might very well be affected by the earthquake and radiation leaks. I am probably going to put in a large Japanese Green tea order this week at TG so I can stock up on the three that I drink.

Atunah: I understand your frustration. If the blood vessel thing is new then I can understand your concern. Hopefully you can change eye doctors next year and find someone who is not an ass.


----------



## Atunah

I hadn't even thought about the Japanese greens. Aren't the first harvests done right around spring? So right now all stock is still 2010. That will be another blow to the japanese economy if they can't export their tea. 

Ice tea, sweet tea, so thats the same then here in the south areas? I think I mentioned this before, but I was totally unfamiliar with ice tea before I visited the US the first time. I can't recall ever drinking tea with ice growing up. We didn't drink much of anything with ice to be honest. I can't stand that sweet stuff they serve around here, yuck, its like sugar water. Can't tell if its tea. 

One thing I grew up with when it gets hot is mineral water. I still enjoy that when I can find a decent one at the store.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Atunah said:


> I hadn't even thought about the Japanese greens. Aren't the first harvests done right around spring? So right now all stock is still 2010. That will be another blow to the japanese economy if they can't export their tea.
> 
> Ice tea, sweet tea, so thats the same then here in the south areas? I think I mentioned this before, but I was totally unfamiliar with ice tea before I visited the US the first time. I can't recall ever drinking tea with ice growing up. We didn't drink much of anything with ice to be honest. I can't stand that sweet stuff they serve around here, yuck, its like sugar water. Can't tell if its tea.
> 
> One thing I grew up with when it gets hot is mineral water. I still enjoy that when I can find a decent one at the store.


Yep, sounds like what they serve there is the same here (and across most of the southern part of the country).  I remember when I was in England the server at pubs would look at me like I was crazy when I wanted ice in my soda...but it makes sense since there are smaller fridges and more fresh foods rather than frozen like we have here. Now I want to go back...


----------



## Atunah

The first time I saw an american sized fridge my eyes went   . I was like, what the heck do you put in there. Now my fridge is packed 

For those that don't know, fridges are put in under the counters, size of a dishwasher. There wasn't as much processed food stuff around where I grew up so yes, we shopped more often during the week for things. Small stores, not like here. That is one of the things I miss the most, being able to walk with my basket from store to store. No plastic bags and no super stores.

And we had the cutest little Tea House, Tee Laden. It was so fun to hang out there and sit on the seating on the cobble stones.

I found a pic, if I can figure out how to get the link right. Somehow I never can figure that out. I can't find a front view of the Teeladen, but you see on the left bottom that yellowish building, the teeladen would be on the side you can't see. If you look close there are some red umbrellas you an make out the edges off. 
On the side note, building on the right bottom, you see those painting on it, More then 20 years ago I painted that building. . That was my trade. It has been painted since then of course, but its still the same colors and same drawings.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

The number of people drinking coffee in USA should be much higher than tea drinkers. So it should not be surprising to have more coffee threads.

I remember about 20 years back the restaurant will be surprised if you order hot tea. Quite a change.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Atunah said:


> The first time I saw an american sized fridge my eyes went   . I was like, what the heck do you put in there. Now my fridge is packed
> 
> For those that don't know, fridges are put in under the counters, size of a dishwasher. There wasn't as much processed food stuff around where I grew up so yes, we shopped more often during the week for things. Small stores, not like here. That is one of the things I miss the most, being able to walk with my basket from store to store. No plastic bags and no super stores.


When I went to Europe it was with my mom to visit my aunt and be touristy...we had the best time doing little day trips and we'd always stop off in a little town sometime during the morning to go to the different stores to buy fresh bread and meats and produce (and little dessert items from the bakers of course) for our lunch. Some days I wish it was like that here, but I have the feeling the novelty would wear off


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I studied in Milan for a semester as an undergrad and was more then baffled when I saw the size of the fridge and realized that four people were sharing the space. The grocery store was jut down the street so it made for a nice walk. And then there was Luca the bag boy who spoke no English but was oh so hot. We dated for a month or so. I grew to like those small fridges....

I learned to drink my soft drinks warm when I traveled to the USSR and through out Communist Eastern Europe. We could not drink the ice made from the regular water because it was filled with the natural bacteria and all the stuff that the locals can handle but we couldn't. No restaurant had the time to be able to boil the water then freeze the water for ice.

I am working on a pot of Gyokuro Imperial Green Tea right now. I might swing by Teavana and refill on some of the greens or at least check with TG.


----------



## Atunah

Sipping my TG Keemun and its very smooth and very good and really affordable too. I thought of something. I used to steep my blacks longer I think, like 3 minutes. 

Once I started getting teas from TG I followed their instructions and usually 2 minutes for the blacks. I find I like the teas much better now, no bitterness and using enough leaf the 3gr average (Yes I weigh  ) for the 8 oz, its always flavorful. 
I do the same with the black flavored. 

How long do you guys steep the average black teas? 

I always cringe when my hubby makes tea. He just pours in the water and at some point he'll remember he made tea  . It can sit there for 10 minutes, 20 minutes, 5 minutes. Whenever. He drinks about anything though. 

He is a good "me-not-likey" tea  Hoover.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheheh

I follow the directions on the label. I figure the people writing them have more of a clue then I do.

I do like that Keemun. Have you tried the Pu Erh yet?


----------



## Atunah

Oh yes, the Pu Erh was a surprise. Earthy but smooth. Good stuff. I reserve that for weekends as I can share with hubby and resteep over and over.


----------



## Atunah

I am in and out drinking tea in between planting. Every year I do this. I try to make up for the fact that I don't have a garden and I live on the 2nd and 3rd floor with each having a balcony. So I pack as many plants, herbs and stuff in containers as I can  

Nice cup of Strawberry Cream right now. Then I have to get the peppers in. My bay leaf tree died in the cold snap this winter and I lost a few other things too. Its tough when you have no place to put the plants when it gets cold around here. 

But there is nothing like coming in sweaty and dirty from digging in the soil and sipping on a nice cup of hot tea. Ahhh, Instant rejuvenate.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

We have 25 hot pepper plants growing under a grow light in the basement. The hubby is in the process of transplanting many of them because they have gotten pretty large. He is now starting the sweet peppers, carrots, onions, cucumbers, and tomato plants. The hot pepper plants will be moved outside during the day so that there is room under the grow lamps for the new stuff.


----------



## Atunah

How I would love to have a basement. I haven't seen one of those since I left Germany  . 

I would love to have a greenhouse, but alas, one needs a house to live in for that and we just can't find anything affordable no matter how much we look  .

We got a lot of different peppers too, I can only fit 8 in my Earthbox, which is the best container planting invention since, well evah  . The rest goes into separate containers. 

I had thrips last year eating my stuff  . I mean hello, my peppers are on the 3rd floor and the stupid bugs still find us  

My parsley is currently in its perfect growth. It always loves the cold and then its perfect the next spring. 

I tried squash one year in the earthbox and it took over our balcony. I mean it got like 6 foot tall and wide  . Not meant for small spaces that one. 

I grew up with growing about everything in the garden from Rhubarb to salad to tomatos, carrots, beans even potatoes when money got really tight. I miss having a space like that. 

Growlight would be perfect if I had a space to use them in. I could start my own seedlings that way and get a head start.


----------



## cmg.sweet

You ladies are making me jealous with your green thumbs!  I spent part of Monday transplanting the couple aloe plants I haven't killed to bigger pots.  I can't even keep aloe alive!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It is not my green thumb. It is my husbands green thumb. That makes it even better.


----------



## BTackitt

Anyone try the Jasmine tea that came with yesterday's newsletter from Lupicia?


----------



## cmg.sweet

BTackitt said:


> Anyone try the Jasmine tea that came with yesterday's newsletter from Lupicia?


Haven't gotten my newsletter yet...hopefully in next few days


----------



## frolic

Hmm I got my jasmine tea at the beginning of the month.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I probably did but I have yet to find a Lupicia tea that I liked so I don't drink them. They are too flavored for my liking


----------



## drenee

Jane917 said:


> Has anyone used this tea mug?


I have it. I LOVE IT!!!!! 
deb


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I normally use tea bag. That's make tea by pouring hot water over the tea bag.

Some of my friends like to boil adding cloves, ginger etc. Then add milk and sugar and boil one more time.


----------



## crebel

After learning from NapCat that there is a Teavana in Des Moines, I finally got to the store yesterday!  I was so excited, but I have to say I wasn't impressed with this particular store (at least compared to Gong Fu).  The teas didn't seem as fresh, and there were hardly any single origin teas.  I was the only customer, and the 2 sales clerks (one the manager), were kind of snippy.  They were also a hard sell on their tins, which I can understand since they package the teas in foldover paper bags.  They didn't seem to be tea drinkers themselves and couldn't tell me much about any of the teas.

I did get 5 teas to try:  Lemon Lime Kampai, Assam Breeze, Honeybush Vanilla, Almond Biscotti and Cha Ven Thai (which smells really wonderful).  Since we are still in Des Moines, I am heading to the comfort of Gong Fu today to restock the familiar with folks who know what I like when I walk in the door and are glad to see me AND know what they are talking about since they buy and blend their teas themselves.


----------



## drenee

I use the Honeybush Vanilla quite a bit.  I use it to sweeten some of my other teas.  
deb


----------



## crebel

drenee said:


> I use the Honeybush Vanilla quite a bit. I use it to sweeten some of my other teas.
> deb


I remembered you and several others liked the Honeybush for blending and also remembered several recommendations for the Almond Biscotti, so that is exactly the reason I got those. I almost got the Azteca Fire which several had mentioned, but decided I didn't want a chocolate tea right now.


----------



## drenee

I haven't had luck with the chocolates.  Of course, I'm not a huge chocolate lover to begin with.  

My new favorite has been Spice of Life white tea.  I finished the last of mine last night, so I guess there's a tea trip in my near future.
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

crebel said:


> After learning from NapCat that there is a Teavana in Des Moines, I finally got to the store yesterday! I was so excited, but I have to say I wasn't impressed with this particular store (at least compared to Gong Fu). The teas didn't seem as fresh, and there were hardly any single origin teas. I was the only customer, and the 2 sales clerks (one the manager), were kind of snippy. They were also a hard sell on their tins, which I can understand since they package the teas in foldover paper bags. They didn't seem to be tea drinkers themselves and couldn't tell me much about any of the teas.
> 
> I did get 5 teas to try: Lemon Lime Kampai, Assam Breeze, Honeybush Vanilla, Almond Biscotti and Cha Ven Thai (which smells really wonderful). Since we are still in Des Moines, I am heading to the comfort of Gong Fu today to restock the familiar with folks who know what I like when I walk in the door and are glad to see me AND know what they are talking about since they buy and blend their teas themselves.


Go with where you are comfortable. I don't buy a ton from Teavana because most of their teas are blends and they are too flavored for my liking. That said, the single origin stuff that they have is pretty good. The Keemun they sell is wonderful. The Gyokuro Imperial Green Tea is pretty darn good. I hav enot tried their Sencha or Genmaicha yet, I already get those from TG. Their Genmaicha looks interesting because it uses Gyokuro and not Sencha which would give it a different flavor.

Teavana is also known for its hard sell. If you go in knowing that it is easy to be able to fight it off. I normally start by asking if they have any Shu Pu Erh Tuocha's. They go "No we have these flowerly blended Pu erh" and I talk a few minutes about why the Shu Pu Erh is preferred and why the Tuocha's are very nice. They leave me alone after that.


----------



## crebel

I asked about the Imperial Green because I wanted to try that one and they were out.  I am also going to try the Pu Erh from Gong Fu today (comes in the little cone/blocks).  Like you said, the only Pu Erhs at Teavana were in "diet" blends.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

You got Tuochas!!!!!  (yeah)

OK, so here is my Pu Erh bit. If it is dark in color before you put it in the water, it is a cooked Pu erh. Be prepared for it to be earthy and very different tasting them most other teas you have had. If it looks like pressed green tea it is uncooked and tastes somewhere between a white and green tea.

Either way, let the Tuocha steep for about 30 seconds in the proper temperature water and then empty it. Rinsing Tuocha's removes dust from the press and loosens up the block/cone/sphere so that you get more of the yummy flavor. Make the next batch using the instructions. 

I tend to find that I need to double the amount of uncooked Pu Erh and steep it for about 30 seconds to a minute to get a taste that I enjoy. Every time I have followed the instructions for the uncooked I have been, well, bored. A poster at Mobile Reads went to a Master Tea Class nd was instructed to double the tea and steep for 30 seconds. He loved it so I tried it and it works nicely. 

I find that I can steep the cooked Pu- Erh's following the instructions and really enjoy my tea. My friend from Mobile Reads does the double the amount, steep for 30 seconds with the cooked and really likes it. One of these years I might try it. At the very least, I will get 5 - 6 steeps out of that batch instead of the three I currently get.

Enjoy. Let us know how you like it!


----------



## crebel

Do you steep the whole press or break off pieces?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

it depends on the size of the Tuocha. I have some that are 250 grams, so you break off a piece. I have some that are single serving. If it is a small ball shape, then use one. The ones I got from Rishi and TG told me how much to use per cup. The TG Tuocha make 16 ounces with one tuocha. The Rishi makes 8 ounces with one.


----------



## crebel

ProfCrash said:


> it depends on the size of the Tuocha. I have some that are 250 grams, so you break off a piece. I have some that are single serving. If it is a small ball shape, then use one. The ones I got from Rishi and TG told me how much to use per cup. The TG Tuocha make 16 ounces with one tuocha. The Rishi makes 8 ounces with one.


Thanks for the info. I looked at them one other time and I think they are cooked and were about the size of a small bird's nest, so must be "break apart", I will discuss single brew size with them when I go in.


----------



## Atunah

I have the little Pu Erh pucks from TG and I followed ProfCrash's instructions and rinsed them first and it turned out fantastic that way. 
I wouldn't have known about that otherwise. I really like it but I can't drink it too often as it makes a lot of liquid. Since one can steep it again and again, I'd be drinking at least 48 ounces of that tea in one sitting  . So I try to make it when hubby is in the mood so we share the 2 cup pot I have. 

I think one day I want to try the non cooked one too. 

Drinking Strawberry cream black tea while eating chocolate. Equals chocolate covered strawberries  . It really does, its fantastic.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The uncooked is good but I have to increase the amount and decrease the steeping time. Which means it makes many a pot. I can stretch my Pu erh drinking over a three hour period.


----------



## Atunah

I had some really high quality oolong and that is what I did. I followed the Gong fu instructions using a lot of leaf and steeping very short times. Like 20 seconds first and adding a little each time. I got like 8 steepings at least out of that one that way. 

I can only do that if I sit on my dining room table where I have my tea table as its constant pouring of hot water.  

I do have some Gaiwans but I can't use them as I keep burning my fingers on them.  . So I got some tiny porcelain tea pots that hold 120 and 150 ml and it works better for me.


----------



## corkyb

I have a very sore throat and a very deep cough which I think would be described as "loose".  Sometimes I am coughing before I even know it's coming and I can't stop.  Any recommendations for tea that I perhaps might have on hand?  That would be from Teavana, TG, or a few from Zhi Tea.
My nose is running too, but that is the very least of my problems.  Have a temp also.  Bascially feel like crap and I have no desire to swallow.
Paula


----------



## drenee

I don't have a tea suggestion, but I would tell you to get a mucus expectorant.  The store brands are just as effective as name brands.  You will need to drink more liquids, so I guess you can drink whatever tea makes you feel better.
deb


----------



## Jane917

Can anyone tell me about the flowering teas that TG has? They look interesting, but I have never seen them before.


----------



## drenee

I started out with flowering teas from Teavana. http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Tea-Gifts/Imperial-Blooming-Tea-Collection.axd I liked the Peach and the Strawberry. I wasn't crazy about the other two, but I did drink them. They are beautiful to watch. 
I got these for Christmas. http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?sku=14725687&utm_source=google&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=shopping. These are all green teas. Very good for the price. 
deb


----------



## drenee

Jane, did you see my post about the tea tumbler you were requesting info on?  
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Anything with Lemon or Chamomile.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Jane917 said:


> Can anyone tell me about the flowering teas that TG has? They look interesting, but I have never seen them before.


I used flowering teas as part of the centerpieces at my wedding. I think they are pretty but I tend not to use them all that frequently. Mainly because they are not flavors that I like to drink.


----------



## corkyb

Thanks.  I have chamomile and a bunch of teas with lemon in it so perhaps I will mix them.  Deb, I can't take any over the counter medications because they all have ingredients I can't have in them.  Unfortunately, there is no cough medicine even that I can take.  Sometimes it takes me months to get rid of a cough too.  When I get a URI with a bad cough I am sick for a long time.


----------



## drenee

Oh gosh, I'm so sorry to hear that.  Sending healing thoughts your way.
deb


----------



## Jane917

drenee said:


> Jane, did you see my post about the tea tumbler you were requesting info on?
> deb


I hadn't seen it, but just searched for it now. Glad you like it! Mine has arrived, but I have not used it yet. I think it will be just the ticket for me to use while I am out of town working, which is 3 nights/week. I have been using teabags, but now I can take a bag of loose tea and make a nice big cup! How do you judge how much tea to put in the infuser?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

1 teaspoon for each 6 ounces it holds.


----------



## drenee

I put 2 to 3 scoops for the first brew and add a little for the next brew. 
Remember to take a container with a lid to store the infuser. I use a plastic cup I got in the canning section. It holds the infuser so it won't tip and spill. 
deb


----------



## Bunny Hugger

Hello!!

I wanted to pop into your thiread and give you guys a really yummy blend for iced tea:

Blueberry Bliss Rooibos (Teavana)
Pineapple Kona Pop Herbal (Teavana)

I use a little rock sugar but it's pretty good on it's own.  I've really enjoyed reading through this thread, I've created quite a long (and EXPENSIVE!) wish list because of it


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL Welcome to Tea Enablers. In a few months you will be an expert!


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, that wishlist became my doom. I now have a DVD case full of teas  

Tins keep multiplying like rabbits


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I can't believe it but I have 11 empty tea tins and only a few of them are waiting for tea to arrive. How strange is that?

I can see myself experimenting a bit more, when people recommend something that sounds really yummy, but I think I am pretty much done with the "OHHHH That looks good" phase of things. Weird huh?

Working on a pot or Rooibos Vanilla and waiting for my K3 and Oberon Sleeve to arrive.


----------



## Atunah

I know what you mean. Around Christmas I wanted to try everything  ,  and I kept reading all the suggestions. 

But I am pretty much sated right now. I still have a couple of more non flavored teas I need to get at some point once hubby plowed through the ones we had already. I will replacing with TG teas. He doesn't like the flavored stuff at all so I will cut back on the stock of those. 
There were a couple of spring teas I wanted to try at TG, but they aren't in stock yet so maybe I wont need them  . I am plowing through the Vienna blend which I drink every afternoon so thats a definite reorder. 

You getting a K3 Prof? Cool. I looked at those sleeves, they sure look nice. I have Oberon covers on my K1 and on my K3. 

I am a one cover kind of gal.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Same here. I have one cover for my K1 and DXG. I think the K3 is light weight enough that I will like the sleeve. I am planning on using it when I travel so it should be fine without the full cover.


----------



## Atunah

I went from a K1 to a K3. I was eyeballing the DX but its a bit out of price range and really the K3 is perfectly fine size wise for me and I don't travel so it stays mostly at home. I do take it to doctors with me. 

We just can't let you out of the Tea Thread Prof, I see you are spreading your enabling to the Oberon sleeve thread  

I need the cover for my K3 because the buttons are so tiny on the side. I miss my K1 buttons still. I just comfortably laid my thumb there and barely had to apply pressure. I have to kind of squeeze the K3 and I have carpel tunnel and just all around "weak" hands. They cramp up easy. And I do have to pay more attention to where my fingers are to press those buttons than the K1. 
I wish they were just a tad larger and further in from the edge. Otherwise I love that thing. But thats me and my weird hands  
For me thinner is not good. I liked the ergo form of the K1. Fit perfectly in my hand without any kind of cramping. But alas. 

I am drinking up some flavored teas at the moment so I can narrow that selection down. I have 5 empty tins right now  . Like you, I am not used to having that.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have played with the Kindle at Target a bit. I think I'll be fine reading without a cover. I was worried about the DX out of a cover but part of that was the balance of the DX is weird because of the size.

And if I end up not liking the sleeve I can buy a cover. (shrugs)

Pot two of Pu erh.

I have to tell you, I am thrilled that folks in this thread have tried and enjoyed Pu Erh. It is a risky tea but well worth it. I think that the Pu Erh fans will end up enjoying Keemun and Lapsang Souchong. Good stuff.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I put used the tea bag tea around fruit trees to make the soil more acidic in my area.

This is another use of tea.


----------



## Atunah

I think for me it was important not to get intimidated with the Pu Erh. TG made it easy by just having one kind and one I can easily make without having to plow through a large hockey puck  . It was a perfect way of trying it out. 

Now I do like Keemun, but I am not too big on the Lapsang. I like the earthiness part of the Pu Erh and the same with the Keemun and some of the smokiness. Some Keemuns are smokier than others and I actually found some of the less expensive ones or grades are less smoky. To me the Lapsang is pretty much all smoke and ash. Maybe I didn't have a good one, but I prefer Earthiness over Smoky. I am not good at explaining it. Hubby does like the LS. 
That tin though can't be used for anything else as its so strong. 


Are you now drinking more of the cooked kind, or the non cooked kind.


----------



## crebel

ProfCrash said:


> Pot two of Pu erh.
> 
> I have to tell you, I am thrilled that folks in this thread have tried and enjoyed Pu Erh. It is a risky tea but well worth it. I think that the Pu Erh fans will end up enjoying Keemun and Lapsang Souchong. Good stuff.


I have my little package of Puerh now, but I haven't tried it yet. Maybe this evening after grandson goes home and I can relax for a bit. The tea I ended up getting is called "Camel's Breath"  and the description is: "From China's Yunnan province comes this great aged puerh tea featuring a rich earthy taste with briny overtones. It is molded into the shape of a bird's nest and individually paper-wrapped." It was only $10.50 and I think will make quite a bit of tea from it's size.

I want to try their "Rose Toucha" which says is made from dark aged tea blended with red rose petals and rolled into small bowls. Fragrant and sweet with a very distinct earthy flavor. I think these are the individual touchas and I will check them out next time. I probably would have tried this first if I had realized it was available.

Prof, I thought of you when they showed me their "Stone Pressed Puerh" described as: "This highly collectible cooked puerh was pressed into its cake form using a centuries old stone press in the traditional manner. We purchased these cakes from a Chinese tea collector and tooks as many as he was willing to release from his personal collection. This particular puerh was produced in 2003-a very good year for Yunnan teas-and promises to only improve over time with careful storage." This wheel of tea was probably 6-8" round and at least 1" thick for $40.00 They think it is their smoothest, most flavorful pu-erh. Sounds like something you would love. I didn't want to buy that quantity for a first try.


----------



## Atunah

> Camel's Breath


  

So now who's going to do a side by side


----------



## MamaProfCrash

crebel said:


> I have my little package of Puerh now, but I haven't tried it yet. Maybe this evening after grandson goes home and I can relax for a bit. The tea I ended up getting is called "Camel's Breath"  and the description is: "From China's Yunnan province comes this great aged puerh tea featuring a rich earthy taste with briny overtones. It is molded into the shape of a bird's nest and individually paper-wrapped." It was only $10.50 and I think will make quite a bit of tea from it's size.
> 
> I want to try their "Rose Toucha" which says is made from dark aged tea blended with red rose petals and rolled into small bowls. Fragrant and sweet with a very distinct earthy flavor. I think these are the individual touchas and I will check them out next time. I probably would have tried this first if I had realized it was available.
> 
> Prof, I thought of you when they showed me their "Stone Pressed Puerh" described as: "This highly collectible cooked puerh was pressed into its cake form using a centuries old stone press in the traditional manner. We purchased these cakes from a Chinese tea collector and tooks as many as he was willing to release from his personal collection. This particular puerh was produced in 2003-a very good year for Yunnan teas-and promises to only improve over time with careful storage." This wheel of tea was probably 6-8" round and at least 1" thick for $40.00 They think it is their smoothest, most flavorful pu-erh. Sounds like something you would love. I didn't want to buy that quantity for a first try.


Do they have a website I can order from? That sounds wonderful. I would love to order some.

I strongly prefer the cooked Pu Erh. Since I have been doubling the amount of uncooked Pu Erh and steeping it for a shorter period of time I have been enjoying the uncooked Pu Erh more. I will probably end up only buying cooked Pu Erh from here on out. I have tried some flavored Pu Erh's but prefer the unflavored versions. Not a surprise given that I tend to prefer teas with little to no infused flavor over infused teas.

Yeah the Lapsang is by far the riskiest of the black Chinese teas try. It is very smokey. My co-worker smelled it while I was brewing a pot and thought that there were wires burning. The good news is that this is the same co-worker who complained about my candles in my tea warmer so now she thinks when she smells smoke that it is my tea. heheheheheh


----------



## crebel

ProfCrash said:


> Do they have a website I can order from? That sounds wonderful. I would love to order some.


gongfu-tea.com Their phone is 515-288-3388. I love the store and their teas.


----------



## kdawna

Bunny Hugger, that combo sounds good. I don't have the Pineapple but do have Assam Breeze which tastes like Pineapple to me, so I will try it with the Blueberry Bliss. I am just getting started blending my teas. I went overboard and have plenty I need to try for the first time. I tend to drink some of the flavored ones I have mixed with a plainer black tea.
Brenda


----------



## MamaProfCrash

OK, so my individual Pu Erh Tuocha's from TG are 5 grams and Camel's Breath is 3.5 ounces. According to a convesion website, 5 g = 0.176369 oz ( or 3.5 oz = 99.2233 g) so you have enough to make 40 8 ounce cups of tea. Not bad.


----------



## Bunny Hugger

kdawna, 

I've really enjoyed it.  I can't take credit for it though, Teavana had it as a sample over the weekend.  

I'm trying to get teas that are good iced at the moment since it's already getting hot.  If anyone has ideas for great iced teas, I would love to hear them!


----------



## BTackitt

I dreamed about tea last night. Dreamed about one of those ball shaped Puerhs and resteeping it over and over and over, however, I didn't drink the tea, just made a pot, looked at the tea, went "Ok, time to resteep," made another pot...and nothing overflowed, no mess to clean up, just teamaking ad naseum.


----------



## crebel

I tried the puerh last night and wasn't too successful.  I need to find a mallet or something to break this "nest" up, it is like a rock!  

Using a butcher knife, I was able to shave off what I thought was sufficient tea for an 8 oz cup, I don't think it was enough.  Pretty "watery" tasting and I was expecting a more full flavor.  I did the 30 sec, throw away and then steep for 5 min (water at 190) that the directions called for.  I am pretty sure I will like it when I get it brewed properly.


----------



## Atunah

http://www.puerhshop.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=39&products_id=660

This is a prick to get it apart. I wonder if a flat screw driver would work to. Looks a little bit like one.

I swear that site had a video on it where they show step by step how to break them apart. I be darned if I find it now.

Do you have a small scale by any chance? It would help by following the numbers ProfCrash posted and give a bit of a guideline.

But if you felt it was watery, definitely use more leaf next time.

I am sure the Prof will chime in since all I have are the small one serving pucks and never even seen a brick in real life.

I am sipping on my Keemun from TG and I like it better each time. I am nibbling on a homemade Chapati along side and it goes well together.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I used a beer can opener, one that has a pointy end for piercing a can if needed. A screwdriver or awl would work well. You are better with something for puncturing or prying then cutting.

I make sure to put the tea in a teaspoon for measuring purposes.


----------



## Atunah

Free shipping on all orders on Tea Gschwendner until the 13th April. Looks like they have their spring fruit tea in. Have to check about their other spring teas now. 

eta: I noticed several new teas in different categories. I saw a blueberry black and a Macademia black and several new ones in the Edmond section. I see a new Oolong. You can kind of tell by the pictures. The new one have a pic of just tea leaves, while the older ones have the glass tea cup in it. 

And it looks like they got their tea tins in stock also. 

Ohhh they got the wild berry and thyme roo in. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I don't need any tea, I don't need any tea


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I just got my TG order. I have two unused tins at the office now, I am keeping a few duplicates at home so needed extra tins at work. 

They were out of the regular Sencha so I ordered The Japan Sencha Extra Fine. It is steeped using water at 160 for 2 minutes and is very, very yummy.

They were out of Arabian Nights so I'll have to check back.


----------



## Atunah

I do like me some good Sencha. But I only drink that when I can sit on my dining table where my tea table is since I keep having to refill the pot again and again. My computer is upstairs. Its bad enough I have to waddle down for each 8 ounce cup I drink  

They still show Arabian Nights as in stock on the site. Do they not update that? So you don't know until you get the order?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

When I ordered they were out. (sigh)

But the climbing of the stairs just makes tea even better for you because you get all that extra exercise.


----------



## Atunah

Exercise, what is that  

I just noticed my beloved Viennese blend is out of stock. Oh no. How long does it take them usually to restock stuff I wonder.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Probably not all that long. I have more then enough tea on my shelves and a few more Pu Erhs coming. I think I can get by.


----------



## Atunah

ProfCrash said:


> I think I can get by.


Are you sure


----------



## Chad Winters

Atunah said:


> Free shipping on all orders on Tea Gschwendner until the 13th April. Looks like they have their spring fruit tea in. Have to check about their other spring teas now.
> 
> eta: I noticed several new teas in different categories. I saw a blueberry black and a Macademia black and several new ones in the Edmond section. I see a new Oolong. You can kind of tell by the pictures. The new one have a pic of just tea leaves, while the older ones have the glass tea cup in it.
> 
> And it looks like they got their tea tins in stock also.
> 
> Ohhh they got the wild berry and thyme roo in. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I don't need any tea, I don't need any tea


Cool, I finally ordered that Bossa Nova everyone keeps mentioning


----------



## MamaProfCrash

mmmm Bossa Nova. Yummy oolong with vanilla


----------



## Atunah

Everytime I read about the Bossa Nova tea, or everytime I look at my tea shelf and every time I drink it, this comes in my head and I can't get it out 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIGQ1w4wETA

This is the stuff I grew up with. Child abuse I tell you. 

It was already a little older song by the time I was a kid.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My Pu erh order arrived from Gong Fu. I am impressed with the service. They put the bill in an envelop and wrote me a nice note. The tea looks wonderful. I made the Camels Breath today. It is a very mellow Pu Erh. I was surprised that it is as mello as it is given that all of the Shu Pu Erhs I have had are very strong and earthy. It is quite good but not what I expected.

The Camel's Breath

































It is a nice tea. I think I will try a bit more tea in the pot to see if that packs more of a punch. It has a nice flavor to it. It seems to me to be between a black tea and an Oolong. I used 5 teaspoons ofr tea. My pot holds 24 ounces of water so I used pretty much what the directions recommended.

The packaging for the Seven Son Bing Cha


----------



## crebel

I am so glad you were pleased with Gong Fu.  Did they send you a catalog?  I can't wait to hear what you think of the Beeng Cha before I invest $40.  

I found an ice pick worked well to break up the Camel's Breath nest.  I like it much better with about an extra 1/2 teaspoon per 6 oz (may be the equivalent of 2 level spoonsful because I never level off).


----------



## Chad Winters

ohh man.... i like tea but that looks like a camel patty!


----------



## Atunah

But its a great tea to have around when the world comes to an end. It only gets better with age  . It should be part of any survival package. 

I did end up getting another order in to TG for some stuff. Hubby ran out of Yunnan and I needed some more Viennese blend. Since they are out of Viennese, I got some Lady Violet earl grey to see see if I like that in the meantime. I also needed to get some oolong, all I have left is greenish oolong so I got the Minx one. I had that as a sample and its really good and toasty. 

TG also extended their free ship on all orders until the 17th. 

Even though its gotten really hot around here over the weekend, I still love my hot tea. I am weird that way I guess. Doesn't matter if its winter time or in the 90's, tea must be hot for me.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I can't drink iced tea. I have no idea why but I just can't. I drink hot tea year round.


----------



## BTackitt

I can't eat/drink anything hot when the weather is above 90. I look at my DD who will have a hot cocoa anytime anywhere and think, "my god shes a weirdo." Then again, my comfort zone is temperatures of 60-65.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

When it is hot out, I am indoors with the AC on. So it is comfortable in the house and I can drink my hot tea. Yeah!

On a totally different note...

I have been working on eating a bit better (I still go for Chick fil a and pizza but I make sure to eat fruit and steam extra veggies with my lunches at work) and exercising a bit more (I got out of the habit for 6 months or so). For the first time in about 20 years or so I am in 160's. (giggles). 2 1/2 years ago I weighed in around 199, which means I was probably in the 200's given the way weight fluctuates. My wedding got me motivated to loose weight and get in shape. I dropped 25 pounds then. I maintained that for a year and now I am starting to loose again.

I know that the 168.5 I saw this morning could fluctuate up to 170 this even, water weight and all that jazz, but it was exciting to see 168.5.


----------



## Atunah

Congrats ProfCrash on trying to eat a little better and seeing the benefits from it. 

Exercising is one of those things that has always been difficult to motivate myself. I won't pretend to have weight to lose, but I really need to get healthier all around.

Its funny how that goes, I lost some to get back to me "comfy" weight at around 115, down from 123 (I am only 5'4") and yet I have to take meds to lower my cholesterol.  Seems to be genetic. 

My issue is binge snacking  . Gimme a bar of Lindt or Ritter Sport Choco and I'll stuff that down in no time. I open a bag of gold fish and poof they are gone  .

Solution is not to bring any in the house and to drink some flavored teas for the treat. 

I have one of those Gazelle workout thingies, but I just don't use it. I did for a while. I have never liked exercise that is so specific. Back in Germany we would walk and walk and walk all the darn time. I would walk to go shopping, walk on Sunday after the big noon meal, walk in the evenings just because and to say hi to the neighbors. Walk up on the small mountains. 

Its so different here. Have to drive everywhere. Sigh. One other very big difference is that here in the US I noticed the evening meal being the big meal for most people. Its the opposite in Germany. Lunch is the big meal. And evening is often a snack or a cold cut board with meat and cheese and a little bread maybe. Or just soup. 

But back to tea. I can sit outside in 90 degrees and still drink my hot tea. Watch me cook hungarian goulash in the heat and sit there sweating while eating. Or when I make spicy indian food  . Our place never gets very cold with the Air, very old units. I am lucky if I can get the temp down to 75, but not in the Kitchen. 
I just don't like drinking ice tea. I guess I am not all alone in that then. When I am thirsty as far as to cool down, I just drink water. I always have a 2.5 gallon sitting on my kitchen window for tea and just to drink. 

For me tea just isn't tea unless its served in a cup steaming.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I like using the elipical at the gym. It surprised me when I tried it and liked it. I try and go when American Idol or Survivor is on so I can watch and work out. I like working with weights and need to add them back into my routine. I have been focusing on cardio and getting back to the gym on a more regular basis. It is easy to step on the eliptical and go for 50 minutes, weights takes a bit more effort. I will work the weights in starting in May.

I tend to be an active person. I played softball and basketball in high school. I was in Marching Band for a couple of years in high school. I stopped when I got to College and would not be surprised if I was in the 200's during College and Graduate School. I know I was at 200 when I joined Curves shortly after leaving Grad School. I got myself to the 170 mark then, met my husband, started dating, stopped going to curves and ate and drank far too much. 

Last year I had problems with my Achilles and wasn't able to play soccer or work out as much. I didn't gain weight, which was an accomplishment in itself. I need something competitive, and slow pitch softball does not count, to get my juices flowing. I started tennis lessons this week and am joining a tennis team for newbies. Between that and the gym I hope to get to 165, maybe even 160. I am 5'7" but pretty muscular. That is what my trainer and everyone I know who plays any type of sport tells me. So while my ideal weight for my height is something like 135, that aint gonna happen. I am aiming for 165.

I am working on a pot of Rooibos Cream Carmel right now. Yummy.


----------



## Atunah

I have never stepped foot inside a Gym in all my life  . I think my bigger issue is I don't like going where there are other people. Ok that sounded like I am a total weirdo  . 
I just don't like doing things like workout around others and I don't like crowds. I don't like being around unfamiliar territory lets just say it that way. 

Back in school we had sports about every day or every other day. Gymnastics mostly and track and field and some swimming. 
Only team sport we did was Volleyball and I hated it. Kids are mean and I was one to pick on I guess  . Without my glasses I couldn't judge the speed the ball was coming and so I kept getting hit in the face. My mom is still laughing at me today how pathetic I looked trying to do that stuff and swimming   omg I splashed like a frog and swam slower then a 90 year old granny. And they put me on a Relay swim team for lack of participants  

Yeah, me and sports not so good.  . I did always enjoy walking up into the hills and mountains as long as it wasn't on a timer. Just for fun that is. 

Ohh, I haven't had my Roo Caramel in a while. I been on a black tea kicker lately. Sometimes it goes in spurts for me. For a while I was on a green kick, then herbal, now I am working through my black assortment. I haven't had any Oolong in a while either. All I have left is some very green Oolong so my TG order should get here Monday with some more roasted kind. 

I still have lots of Hojicha tea I need to drink up at some point too. I bought that one in bulk long while back.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I start the day with rooibos, move on to a black tea, try to move to a green tea, and who knows what the fourth pot is.


----------



## kdawna

I am trying to be patient waiting for my Cacao Mint Black tea to brew. We have very high winds here and my electric keeps going off and on and my Zarafina keeps starting over.
Brenda B.


----------



## Atunah

Oh no Brenda, that sounds awful. Is it any better now with the wind and power?


----------



## kdawna

Atunah,yes is now very peaceful out and the sun has been trying to peek through the clouds. There was a main road near here that was shutdown for hours because there were powerline and poles down. We were lucky our never stayedoff but it must have gone off and right back on over 25 times . I had to turn off our furnace and turned off power switches on the TV's. Everytime I tried to use the phone it kept going off so I finally gave up and used my cell phone.  I am now making myself some Rooibos Peach. Of course now I have to vacuum up the spoonful I spilled down into my silverware drawer and onto the floor. I am just tired so that tea will be great!
Thanks for asking, Brenda B.


----------



## Atunah

Glad its better. I feel bad about my nice sunny weather here when I hear that stuff. 

I had to laugh though at your spilling tea in the silverware drawer. My hubby is so bad at operating in the kitchen while he leaves that drawer open so I end up with spices and herbs, oils, beer etc all over the drawer  . 
I am like, close the drawer before fiddling with stuff. I get, stop nagging me  . Of course I am the one that gets to clean it out  

Hope you enjoy your tea after the day you have had.


----------



## metal134

Well, this seems a strange thread for me, a heavily tattooed metalhead to drop in on, but I suddenly find myself wanting to know more about tea.  Like anybody, I have drank tea all my life, but for me, tea has just always been tea.  But I was at the mall and saw a Teavana and decided to check it out. I had no idea there were so many different types of tea. They had a lot of samples to try, and holy hell were they good!  I got a blueberry blended white tea and a jasmine blended green tea along with some German rock sugar.  Spent over $80, but it's so d*mn good. Now, as I said, I find myself wanting to try all kinds of different blends.


----------



## Atunah

You are now officially doomed  

Welcome to the world of teas. Its a lot of fun to discover and try.


----------



## kdawna

Welcome metal134! It sounds like you got a good start at the Teavana Store. Do you have a tea brewer or strainer? I like the German  Rock Sugar and need to order some more online soon;no tea stores near me.
There are some experienced loose tea drinkers  on here if you have any questions.?They've helped me.


----------



## metal134

kdawna said:


> Welcome metal134! It sounds like you got a good start at the Teavana Store. Do you have a tea brewer or strainer? I like the German Rock Sugar and need to order some more online soon;no tea stores near me.
> There are some experienced loose tea drinkers on here if you have any questions.?They've helped me.


I also bought a thermos that has a tea filter built in.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Teavana has a really nice tea infuser. It looks like a tea mug but it has a filter at the bottom. It works great and gives the tea a ton of space to open up in.

A warning about Teavana, the sales associates there push for a hard sell. They have a deal that it is 10% off tea when you buy a pound, that means 1 pound of any types of tea. I normally buy five or six teas to get to the one pound mark. They try and push one pound of one tea. That is far more tea then a sane person needs unless they only drink one tea. And they love selling the tins. I have taken to recommending people buy a large gallon storage air tight  container and just store the bags on loose leaf in that. It is cheaper.

Let us know what type of flavors that you like and we can probably help you pick out some teas that you will enjoy.


----------



## metal134

I like all types of flavor, but I'm partially to blueberry, cherry or lemon.


----------



## kdawna

Yummy, I am  enjoying a mixture of hot Tea Gschwender Rooibush Plum Cinnamon and Teavana Rooibos Blueberry Bliss with a little german rock sugar and a spash of milk.
Brenda B.


----------



## Atunah

Hmm, I actually happen to have both of those in the house. Still trying to work through those bags from Teavana I don't like too much. I might give it a try. Minus sugar though for me as I don't like sweet tea too much. 

I was just going to make a pot of Rooibos anyway, so I shall try that


----------



## kdawna

Atunah did you like it? I pretty much like all the rooibush teas I have gotten.  What is your rooibush tea?
Brenda B.


----------



## Chad Winters

ProfCrash said:


> . And they love selling the tins. I have taken to recommending people buy a large gallon storage air tight container and just store the bags on loose leaf in that. It is cheaper.


Wish I'd thought of that about 10 tins ago!


----------



## Atunah

kdawna said:


> Atunah did you like it? I pretty much like all the rooibush teas I have gotten. What is your rooibush tea?
> Brenda B.


Yeah, I made your mix, minus the sugar and milk. Was pretty good, sweet, like a desert 
I have a few Rooibos, just happened to have the same ones in the house you used. I am almost through the Plum cinnamon and little is left of the Blueberry bliss. I am trying to scale down the flavored stuff so I will keep the caramel cream Roo, the Panna Cotta and the strawberry. I do have a green with peach I like also.

Just today I got a new shipment from TG and I got their new Trend tea Rooibos that is wild berries and thyme. It smells heavenly, haven't tried it yet. Tried the Yunnan Downy curls and it was very very good. Got a few others and some dishes that are still on the way.


----------



## Neo

Atunah said:


> Just today I got a new shipment from TG and I got their new Trend tea Rooibos that is wild berries and thyme. It smells heavenly, haven't tried it yet.


Oh, I've been eyeing that one, please let me know what you think once you've had a chance to try it !


----------



## Atunah

I will. I been looking at that one on the german site for a while and they finally have it here in the US. I noticed they updated and added a few teas on the US site that weren't there before.

That Rooibos is what they call trend tea and on the german site they explain that they only sell those for about a year or so and then its replaced with another trend. I wish they would put that category on the US site too. Here they just mingle them with the flavored teas. 

I noticed they didn't list the ingredients so there they are:

Rooibush Wild Berries & Thyme. Rooibush tea, thyme, freeze dried raspberry peices, red peppercorns, pineapple pieces (pineapple, sugar, citric acid), everlasting flowers, mango pieces, peony blossoms. 

There are a lot of mispellings   I tried to fix them. Whoever they have doing the translation needs more sleep  


I also got the seasonal Spring Fruit tea that is available until Easter on the german site. I guess here they sell it until its gone. 
It also smells really good, but haven't tried it yet either. Still working my way through the black teas. 

I got the Kenya and the Terai Kamali . And I got the Minx Oolong that is a Oriental Beauty type tea. Hubby wanted a more roasted kind as all we have is green oolongs.


----------



## Neo

Thank you so much for taking the time to post all the ingredients of the Rooibush, Atunah, you quite literally saved my life: I am highly HIGHLY allergic to Pineapple, and can't ingest anything that has even just touched it! Sadly, that means I won't be able to taste that particular tea - was totally intrigued by the mix with the thyme and the red berries.

So I'll have to live vicariously through you on this one, so please don't forget to share when you get to it


----------



## Atunah

There are definitely pineapple pieces in there, I saw them. Now I had a cup after dinner and I need to try again tomorrow to really form a proper opinion. Its not as exiting as it sounded from the ingredients. Now its good, don't get me wrong and I like that its subtle, but its like a nice fruity rooibos with a touch of herb. I might have had compromised taste buds though as I cooked indian food, hot indian food  

I didn't really taste any thyme in it though, so I'll try again and see then.


----------



## Atunah

Sipping on the sample I got from TG and its Keemun Finest Chuen Cha. I have the lower priced regular Keemun and although its fine and a basic tea, this one is really really good. Once I am through with the regular Keemun, I will be replacing it with the finest. Hmmm, the more I sip the more I like it. Many nice layers to it. They describe it as noble and I think that really fits. 

This was the first sample I got from them in a while. Someone must have looked at what I had previously ordered to make sure I get a sample I didn't have yet  . I now have 33 TG teas in my tea shelf.  

Hmm, I am really loving this Keemun. Of course I only have a sample of it  

I am really drifting back to mostly single estate type teas and more non flavored. For a while I got overboard and I am already drinking up the ones I won't reorder. I'll stick with a basic line of flavored stuff, but I do think I prefer more non flavored for basic drinking. I'll do the Rooibos and fruits at night. 

I found the best way for me to work through stock is to go one by one. I pick one tin of flavored and I drink one cup a day of it at least until its gone. Or make my 2 cup pot. Getting to empty tins faster is like accomplishment


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheh No the Keemun is that good.

Yeah the only flavored teas I have are the Reds, two Teavana blends, Bossa Nova, Anna's, and two Earl Greys. I don't think I will buy the blends anymore, I have not made one in ages. I might cut out the Anna's but I always love it when I drink it so I will probably keep it in my line up. The Earl Grey's will probably go. I just don't drink them often enough. 

I am drinking a ton of the Pu Erh, Keemun, and Lapsang Souchong.


----------



## Atunah

I got a few flavored blacks I like a lot. I like the strawberry cream and I like it a tad better than the Anna's. The Mango is really good too and I really like the Viennese blend earl grey. Then the Bossa Nova and one green flavored the Asatsuyu. I think those are enough on the flavored tea side and maybe I'll have a trend one once in a while.

The Marzipan which I like a lot too I'll keep for fall and winter, seems to work better then. 

I had ordered the Lady Violet Earl grey in this order as they were out of the Viennese and it seemed to be the closest one I could find. Of course after I ordered, the Viennese came back in stock  . They are both very different so I don't know now. I think I like the Viennese better though. The Lady Violet seems to have a little bite aftertaste, almost a little bitterness. 

But I will definitely downsize the flavored stuff and I have way to many rooibos I need to drink up too.  

I am not really into blending teas much either. I have a few of those 2 oz bags left I got from Teavana, but I am just not very fond of them. They are already so flavored on their own I haven't really thought of mixing any of them. That would be flavor overload for me. I just want to open tin, scoop tea and brew.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

TG is offering 22% off all teas and accessories to honor the 22 Earth Day. 

"Save 22% 
To help us celebrate Earth Day we are offering 22% off all teas and accessories from Friday, April 22nd to Sunday, April 24th.  Use coupon code "earth11"
Offer Valid:  This offer is valid from Friday, April 22nd to Sunday, April 24 and is valid online only."

I have some teas to order this weekend. Yeah!


----------



## Atunah

Arg, I just had 2 orders come in yesterday  . 

I do need refill for the Ceylon and could then get the fancy keemun  

I got come cups yesterday, I just love them. That white one with the plate, I got that and I got the tea time mug. There is just something about drinking from porcelain as suppose to stoneware, at least for me.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

How do you like the mugs?


----------



## Atunah

Love them. The Tea time mug is a fine porcelain and made in South Korea. It had a tag on it with the brand. I just liked the way it looked, kind of like a classic look for a mug and I like that its not so huge. I like my mugs to hold around 8 oz and not 16 like most around here  .

The cup and saucer are really nice. Those are made in germany, I think the same place the 2 handed mug is made which is literally just a few miles from where I grew up. Great factory there. The cup is very delicate looking, but its solid feeling. It is very wide with a small base, almost like some of those Japanese cups just with a handle. Very nice. Especially to drink greens out of. I think it holds around 6 oz or so, I haven't measured. 

I like it. My hubby said, I am not touching that one  . He doesn't like delicate mugs or cups. He doesn't even get near my glas cups either. He is a thick stoneware kind of guy  .

I grew up drinking tea and coffee from cups on saucers, didn't use mugs until later and then mostly for hot chocolate.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have moved to an 8 ounce tea cup, the one I got from Rishi


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Are you still drinking tea. I thought you switched to coffee...LOL


----------



## cmg.sweet

I'm feeling an urge to pull out the china teacup and saucer I bought at the spode factory in England and have a "real" tea time.


----------



## Atunah

cmg.sweet said:


> I'm feeling an urge to pull out the china teacup and saucer I bought at the spode factory in England and have a "real" tea time.


Go ahead. When I need a pick me up, I pull out my nicer stuff and just sip with my little finger on the out .
Make you feel like the Queen afterwards


----------



## Michelle Muto

Loose leaf tea for me! I see Teavanna sponsors this thread. My favs from them are To Life, and Black Dragon Pearls.

I do get a really great Ceylon tea from Specialteas. It has a rosey scent and a chocolatey after tone.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Welcome Michelle!

I tried the Seven Sons Bing Cha from Gong Fu yesterday. Phenomenal. Wow.

It has that dark, earthy tone that my TG Pu Erh Tuochas have but it so smooth. Really, really good. Good enough that I am thinking about buying a second cake just to make sure I don't run out. That is the great thing about Pu erh, it keeps forever.


----------



## drenee

I love our Tea Thread.  I have learned so much and spent so much money, albeit gladly. And I've never been happier than when I make myself a pot of special tea.  I would also like to welcome any members who have joined our little tea community.  
That being said I would like to say that this is a thread about tea.  I am not happy when authors feel the need to post randomly.  Of course, if they are tea drinkers or want to learn about tea, welcome.  But I'm becoming very frustrated at silly posts in random threads just so I can see their book titles.  I'm sorry to rant but I like the tea thread the way it is.
deb


----------



## crebel

ProfCrash said:


> Welcome Michelle!
> 
> I tried the Seven Sons Bing Cha from Gong Fu yesterday. Phenomenal. Wow.
> 
> It has that dark, earthy tone that my TG Pu Erh Tuochas have but it so smooth. Really, really good. Good enough that I am thinking about buying a second cake just to make sure I don't run out. That is the great thing about Pu erh, it keeps forever.


Good to know, Prof. That is what Stephanie from Gong-Fu told me, but I was leery of the price. I'll be in the store next week, so will get a cake myself and check to see how many cakes they still have available.

I have been enjoying the "fruitier" teas I got from Teavana (even though I didn't like the store) for iced tea. The Lemon Lime Kampai rooibos is nice to blend about 1:1 with any plain black tea for a refreshing iced tea without a lot of extra sweet from other fruits.


----------



## Michelle Muto

Thanks for the welcome! I've always been a tea drinker. Guess I got it from my mother's side. All tea drinkers.

Lots of good tea recommendations. Mostly, I like black teas, but about three or so years ago I branched out to others. Not overly fond of green tea by itself, unless it's blended with something else - a rooibus or white tea. 

Sweeteners. With most (not all) black teas, I prefer clover honey. Otherwise, white granular, or white/german rock sugar. With the lighter teas, I prefer rock sugar, granulated second. I like the way different sweeteners bring out the flavors of various teas. 

Cream/milk. I love half & half with some of the more robust black teas. The lighter teas I drink without cream or milk.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

What greens have you tried? I have found that I do not like the Chinese Greens but I love the Japanese Greens. I do like the Chinese Uncooked/Green Pu erhs, they taste to me to be between a Japanese green and a White tea.

The sweeteners do bring out the fruitier notes in many teas. There are a few teas that I use sweetener in but very few. But then I tend to prefer the unflavored teas.

crebel have you tried the Camels Breath again? Did you like it? Have you tried the TG Tuochas? The Seven Sons is more earthy and stronger in flavor then the Camels Breath.


----------



## Michelle Muto

crebel said:


> This is the one thing I'd love to learn to brew better: iced tea. I can brew regular iced tea (hot water, Lipton tea bags - *gasp*). But, I'd like to brew a better iced tea - both regular flavors and fruit. I love blackberry, spearmint, peach. Any suggestions? Flavor preferences?
> 
> Also, Crebel, you mentioned you weren't overly fond of TeaVanna for iced teas. Do you have a special place you buy teas for iced tea? I primarily have been shopping SpecialTeas.com for the majority of my teas, along with The Tea Table. Still, I'm thinking it's error in the cockpit for me than the tea itself.
> 
> ETA: I do think Japanese green is better than Chinese, but I still haven't yet acquired a taste for it without it being in some sort of blend.


----------



## crebel

Michelle Muto said:


> crebel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Michelle! Sorry, I didn't word my post very clearly. I do like the Teavanna teas for iced tea because everything I have tried from there is very "flavored" and fruity and therefore tastes sweet to me without adding extra sweetner which is how I like iced tea.
> 
> Others will chime in I am sure, but I brew (all loose leaf) my iced tea the same way I do for hot tea except I almost double the amount of tea so it starts out double-strength but has a full tea taste when "watered down" by the ice.
> 
> I have a few glass bottles from Lipton ice tea from the store. I brew tea (the double strength) in my Igenuitea, fill the bottles about halfway and then add cold water the rest of the way, put the lids on and stick them in the refrigerator. That way I can grab a bottle of cold tea when I am heading out the door. If you like your iced tea extra sweet, you can use a small funnel to put sugar in the bottom of the bottle before putting in the hot brewed tea so the sugar dissolves better before and then add the cold water. Anyway, that is what works for me!
Click to expand...


----------



## Michelle Muto

Chris - thanks. So, double strength brewing. Check. And I LOVE my Ingenuitea. I also have a small version - it's called a Magic something or the other. As for the sugar, would I also double the amount I'd normally use for hot tea? And, do I brew it for the same length of time as I would for hot tea? Or do I double that, too?

Sadly, I do like my tea more sweet (I know, all that sugar isn't good for me). Like I said, I'm certain it's just a matter of getting down the brew/sugar/time thing right.


----------



## crebel

Michelle, sometimes I like "too sweet" tea also!  If I am sweetening tea, I sweeten according to liquid volume.  If you use one teaspoon (or 2 or 3 ) for a 6-8 cup of tea, double it for a 12-16 oz glass of iced tea, etc.  When I use sweetner, I add it to the individual serving, not to a pitcherful.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Michelle Muto

Yes, Chris! Thank you so much! I think I'm going to make some peach sweet tea to go with our lamb dinner. Of course, I'll be the only one drinking it. Hubby doesn't drink tea. :-(


----------



## crebel

I forgot to add, I still brew at the package recommended time and temperature for my double-strength tea.


----------



## kdawna

Welcome Michelle, my tea almost always contains sugar. I did try some honey in my Blueberry Bliss it is really good(milk also).  I make my tea in my Zarafina and I ordered a thermos the other day from Amazon

Thermos 16-Ounce Stainless Steel Backpack Bottle
It keeps my tea warm all day. It's amazing... they have the others with the filters in but I didn't want to have the loose tea in my bottle. This one is great and I got my husband one too.
I was going to get him a different color one but I couldn't see paying $10 more just for color.
Brenda B.


----------



## Michelle Muto

Thanks, Kdawna!

I didn't know what a Zarafina was, so I had to go check. Interesting! I've been using a 16 oz brewer similar to my larger Ingenuity (for the life of me, I can't remember where I bought it, but it wasn't Teavanna and it wasn't Adiago). For a timer, I've been using the Teavanna app on my iphone.


----------



## drenee

I have some black teas my daughter got me.  I have been nervous about trying them.  Do black teas tend to get bitter?
deb


----------



## Michelle Muto

I don't think so. But, I wouldn't steep them for more than 3 minutes, and 3 being on the stronger side. Maybe 2 minutes? You can also try a little milk or cream w/ it.

ETA: I wouldn't necessarily put cream in a darjeeling or Irish breakfast, but an assam or ceylon takes cream well. Oolongs I generally just stick to a little sugar.


----------



## crebel

drenee said:


> I have some black teas my daughter got me. I have been nervous about trying them. Do black teas tend to get bitter?
> deb


I have more black teas than anything else (I want the caffeine). The "regular" supermarket bagged teas like plain old Lipton or Constant Comment that we used to drink (before moving toward the light of loose leaf tea) are black teas. They don't get bitter unless you brew them too long. I think all my Teavana and Gong-fu black teas say water temp of 195-205 and 3-5 minutes.

What black teas did your daughter give you?


----------



## Atunah

I brew pretty much all my blacks for 2 minutes and use 3 grams for 8 ounce of water. I don't like bitter black teas and they can give me heartburn like crazy so the TG instructions have worked for me great without getting any bad effects. 

I shiver everytime my hubby sips his blacks as he steeps them for as long as it takes for him to remember he made tea  . 
I get heartburn just watching him.  

For me if I need any tea stronger, I always use more leaf, instead of brewing longer. I bought a scale as it made it much easier for me to be consistent. 

I would start on the lower end, you can always steep more, but you can't unsteep.


----------



## Michelle Muto

TG? Teagschwendner.

Speaking of, where do most of you buy your teas? Just to browse (like I NEED more tea at the moment) I went to Specialteas.com and saw that they're gone! They've sold out to Teavana? That once enormous selection of teas is gone! The Tea Table, which I shop, has a few of the ceylons I used to buy - but none that mention the description of rosey-chocolately tones like my favorite ceylon did. Luckily, I still have some for now.


----------



## Atunah

It used to be the "secret" out there that Specialteas supplied the teas to Teavana. They had some of the identical stuff for like less than half though and of course they made special blends and labeling for Teavana. When Specialteas went out of business with their sale, I ordered from both them and Teavana and the items came from the same place. That confirmed it all to me.

I started my Tea obsession with Adagio. Now most of my teas are from TeaGschwendner. I really love their teas.

I'll list some sites, others I am sure will add to them 

http://shop.tgtea.com/store/
http://www.rishi-tea.com/
http://teaspring.com/
http://www.enjoyingtea.com/


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I buy 90% of my teas from Tea Gschwendner. 

I have bought tea from Rishi but don't see myself buying too much more from them. Their Pu Erh's were nice but I prefer what I got from TG and Gong Fu. The greens I got from them were fine but nothing special.

I have bought, and still buy some tea, from Teavana. They have a nice Keemun that I like but at this point in time that is about it. I am not a huge fan of flavored teas so Teavana is not my ideal store. The unflavored tea I have had from them has been less expensive or better from TG. I find that the blends, which I live when I have them, tend to sit on my shelf for a longer time then my TG stuff.

I have recently bought tea from Gong Fun and have really enjoyed it. They had two Pu Erh's that I liked. I have been leafing through their booklet and might try a few other teas from them that look interesting.


----------



## Neo

Hi Michelle!

While I buy a lot from TG too, my favorite black teas are from Mariage Freres and can be bought here in the US at:

www.porterouge.biz/

I also enjoy some Oolongs and herbals from Zhi Tea:

www.zhitea.com/

Have fun browsing


----------



## VujaDe

Although not new to the board, I'm definitely new to this thread.  I am a tea junkie but still have so much to learn.
My favorite is the Earl Grey Creme from Teavana and there is a Fair Trade Tea house in Houston that I love and they have a flavor called African Night which has pieces of coconut.  It's delicious!

I have a question about Rooiboos.  I like a little milk in my tea (when I have milk) and I noticed that a few people have mentioned putting milk in their rooiboos.  Is that common?  Or does it just depend on taste?

Ok...off to read all the posts on this thread.  Yikes!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It depends on taste. I don't put any in my tea because it blocks the absorption of anti-oxidants.


----------



## VujaDe

ProfCrash said:


> It depends on taste. I don't put any in my tea because it blocks the absorption of anti-oxidants.


Ohhh...that's a good point!
Well, thankfully, I rarely have milk in the fridge anyway. It always goes bad before I can finish it.


----------



## Atunah

VujaDe said:


> Ohhh...that's a good point!
> Well, thankfully, I rarely have milk in the fridge anyway. It always goes bad before I can finish it.


And I thought I was the only one. It always goes bad. I try to drink some home made Choco from time to time, but by the time I think about it, its bad again. So I buy small containers, still goes bad .
Anytime I make mashed potatoes I have no milk, it never fails.

But I have never tried to put it in Rooibos. Not sure how that would taste. I don't use milk in tea at all. Long long time ago I had a phase when I returned from school exchange from Wales where I put milk and lemon in it. 
But not since then.


----------



## VujaDe

Atunah said:


> And I thought I was the only one. It always goes bad. I try to drink some home made Choco from time to time, but by the time I think about it, its bad again. So I buy small containers, still goes bad .
> Anytime I make mashed potatoes I have no milk, it never fails.


Right! I never have milk when I need it, yet never use it when I have it. LOL


----------



## Atunah

One of Murphy's laws I swear


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I love milk and drink it on a regular basis. Just not in my tea. (grins)


----------



## Michelle Muto

Thanks for the online store suggestions.

I'm so bummed about SpecialTeas. When I'm out of my favorite ceylon, I'll just have to shop around. They had the BEST vanilla chai rooibus! I mixed it with a matte vana, and a green rooibus. All of which came from them. Sans the addition of the vanilla chai, it's a blend I used to buy from Teavana (for a lot more $$).

Has anyone looked at http://www.theteatable.com/ I've found the service very good and the teas quite nice, too. ETA: Coupon for 10% off through Mother's Day on this site _ Get 10% off loose tea! Enter code HAPPYMOTHERSDAY at checkout. No minimum purchase. Discount good only on loose leaf tea. One use per customer. Expires May 7th. Shop for loose tea. _

Do I put milk in rooibus tea? Only the blend above - it tastes like cake.  But, I do drink it without half & half as well when I want more of the chai taste.

Oh, and Neo? I'm happily browsing the Zhitea site. Lots of good mixes there!


----------



## Atunah

Adagio has a Vanilla Chai Rooibos. I actually have that one. Lots of chai spices in that one, at least the batch I have. I do like it. But I have no idea how close it is to the one you had. Adagio's stuff is very nicely priced and they sell samples of everything. Samples are generous.


----------



## drenee

Chris, I'm not sure what blacks I have. I will check when I get home. 
deb


----------



## BTackitt

http://www.mamabeartea.com/ was advertised on my FB page tonight. Has anyone heard of them? any good?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Can't say that I have. The logo is cute and the prices seem reasonable.


----------



## Michelle Muto

Never heard of them. But, I'll check them out.

If there was ever a day to drink lots of tea, today is it. I really need an extra influx of caffeine this morning. 

For those that drink coffee, have you ever noticed that you don't get as jittery with tea? It also doesn't upset my stomach as much. Is it just me?


----------



## Atunah

Not just you Michelle. I had to stop drinking coffee because of me having GERD. Bad reflux. I drank coffee all my life so it was hard. I don't really have that issue with tea, only a few certain blacks can cause me issues so I don't drink those. Some of the cheap teabag dust stuff does that to me. 

With Coffee I would feel this rush sometimes where I felt the heartbeat in the head  , you know what I mean. I don't get that with tea either. Just a little kick, just enough and just right.


----------



## Michelle Muto

Have you ever tried matt vana? I have it in a blend I bought from Tevana. Pretty darn good, does give me just a slight boost. It's really good when I mix it with a vanilla chai.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Matte comes from Yerba matte and has been popular in South America for ages. They drink it very differently then we do, but it contains stimulants, some minerals and vitamins, and an appetite suppressant. I like it mixed with Rooibos Chai or regular Chai. I have also used it to make Matte Latte's, a couple espresso like matte shots with frothy milk. Yummy.


----------



## Michelle Muto

I have a craving for vanilla chai this morning. Good thing I have several tupperware containers stocked with lots of bags of tea!


----------



## crebel

A visit to Gong Fu is scheduled today.  Going to check out the Rose toucha pu-erh.  Having a cup of Cream Assam as I type - yummy.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

ohhh Enjoy. Tell them I said hi.


----------



## kdawna

I drink milk in almost all my tea. It's more of a habit. I even put in my Rooibos teas. Right now I am enjoying Rooibos Peach mixed with High Grown English Breakfast tea since I wanted some caffeine(milk and a bit of honey added).
Brenda B.


----------



## Atunah

I am off today and just got up a while ago. At least I know now how long I can go without sleep  . I didn't sleep into Friday as I wanted to stay up for the wedding and last night I made it to like 11 pm and that was that.  

So I am having some Kenya Millima to wake me up. I really like this one for breakfast. It has a little of an Assam feel to it, but not quite. Its smooth and I am getting something fruity. Delish. 

I really have come to enjoy trying these teas from more unusual areas. Somehow thinking of where a tea comes from and how it might be made, makes it more special to me when I sip it. 

Then of course as I am sipping my first delish sip, Hubby calls me from the beach in Lima Peru. Jee thanks  . He is doing a business trip in South America so he went from Brazil to Chile and they arrived in Peru late last night and they can't work until Monday as the offices are closed. He didn't get to see nothing in Brazil or Chile other then the Hotel in room service so I told him to enjoy himself at least this weekend a little. Still though, the beach in Peru hmpf  

I can't believe how beat my body feels. What happend, when I was in my 20's I routinely didn't sleep, when to work next day, went out again same night  . I feel like I am 80 today


----------



## crebel

ProfCrash said:


> ohhh Enjoy. Tell them I said hi.


LOL, I did tell them. I don't know your "real" name and not sure I have even picked up on where you live (east coast?), but I told them what I knew you had ordered on line and they knew which tea lover I was speaking of.

I got the rose touchas, they smell wonderful. I'll try a cup later today and let you know what I think. I asked how many Seven Sons cakes they still have available and they said 30-40, so you don't have to worry about them running out any time soon and that they will continue to age beautifully.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheheh

Yeah that is a problem. I am not surprised that they recognized the order. It is probably not all that often that someone orders two large pu erh bricks from them.


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Atunah

Awe how cute.   But look at those ears and that face, somebody is not entirely happy


----------



## BTackitt

Yeah.. Last night i was wandering through pages at Icanhazcheezeburger.com for the first time in months, and I saw that, knew it had to be here.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

crebel said:


> LOL, I did tell them. I don't know your "real" name and not sure I have even picked up on where you live (east coast?), but I told them what I knew you had ordered on line and they knew which tea lover I was speaking of.
> 
> I got the rose touchas, they smell wonderful. I'll try a cup later today and let you know what I think. I asked how many Seven Sons cakes they still have available and they said 30-40, so you don't have to worry about them running out any time soon and that they will continue to age beautifully.


How were the Rose Tuochas? I am ordering some more tea from them. They have free shipping in the newsletter and some of the tea looks interesting.

I ordered the Red Plum Tea and four Oolongs: Baozhong, Blue Spring Oolong, High Mountain Artisanal, Milk Oolong.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

I've been sick for over a week now, and I've been sucking down lemon zinger tea with honey. When I'm not drinking that, it's licorice tea. My favorite iced tea is hibiscus leaves, rose hips, and peppermint leaves. Very tasty and RED!

Otherwise, I drink PG Tips and Earl Grey.


----------



## corkyb

ProfCrash said:


> How were the Rose Tuochas? I am ordering some more tea from them. They have free shipping in the newsletter and some of the tea looks interesting.
> 
> I ordered the Red Plum Tea and four Oolongs: Baozhong, Blue Spring Oolong, High Mountain Artisanal, Milk Oolong.


I don't get their newsletter. Is there a coupon for free shipping. Do I need a special teapot for the pu erh Seven Sons? Is it complicated to fix?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The coupon code is Mother11. You actually enter it before you go to check out. 

You do not need a special pot for any pu erh. You can make it using a regular filter if you wish.


----------



## Michelle Muto

kdawna said:


> I drink milk in almost all my tea. It's more of a habit. I even put in my Rooibos teas. Right now I am enjoying Rooibos Peach mixed with High Grown English Breakfast tea since I wanted some caffeine(milk and a bit of honey added).
> Brenda B.


Sounds delicious.

Chris - if you're around, I wanted to say thank you! I made my first perfect batch of brewed iced tea thanks to your suggestions.


----------



## CaitLondon

I vary depending on mood/day. And I mix my own. Today I'm going chamomile bags, but I've been on spearmint loose leaf for days. Chamomile because I drank a little too much coffee this a.m. while working hard.  I'd like to raise it this year.


----------



## crebel

ProfCrash said:


> How were the Rose Tuochas? I am ordering some more tea from them. They have free shipping in the newsletter and some of the tea looks interesting.
> 
> I ordered the Red Plum Tea and four Oolongs: Baozhong, Blue Spring Oolong, High Mountain Artisanal, Milk Oolong.


I think you would love the rose tuochas! The description is very accurate. Dark aged tea blended with rose petals. Extremely fragrant, earthy, with a little sweetness from the rose petals. I will buy this again. Also, there were 20 tuochas in a 2oz bag for $5, I have brewed the first one three times. The 2nd brewing wasn't any different than the first, the 3rd was good but not great.

I always have Red Plum tea on hand - I don't know how to describe it, definitely smoky. I drink it more when it is cold outside. I can't tell you about the Oolongs, I am not usually a big fan (except for the High Mt. Artisinal, the others aren't even listed in my last catalog ). If you like a good jasmine tea now and then, their Jasmine Dragon Pearls are the best I have ever had.


----------



## crebel

Michelle Muto said:


> Sounds delicious.
> 
> Chris - if you're around, I wanted to say thank you! I made my first perfect batch of brewed iced tea thanks to your suggestions.


Michelle - You are welcome. I am glad it worked for you!


----------



## hudsonam

Hi all! I popped in here once last year to get some ideas for my mom for Mother's Day, but now I'm back for me. As another poster said, I too have always been a coffee drinker, but it started to aggravate my stomach, so I am now officially a tea drinker!  I got myself a box of Yorkshire Gold tea bags that I discovered at a Mother's Day tea a few years ago, but I would love someone to tell me what I should get as a starter set so to speak (tea pot, tea, etc). Web site suggestions would also be great. Thanks! (PS - I am not a big drinker of herbal teas, other than my Get Relaxed and Get Relief teas. Oh, and I am a milk adder  ).


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I do most of my shopping at Tea Gschwendner. I would say 90% of my teas from from there right now.

I have recently discovered Gong Fu. The Pu Erhs I ordered from there are wonderful. I am trying some of their Oolongs soon.

I have ordered from Teavana but find that I only like the unflavored teas.

I used to drink Republic of Tea but their stuff is far to flavored for my liking.


----------



## Neo

hudsonam said:


> Hi all! I popped in here once last year to get some ideas for my mom for Mother's Day, but now I'm back for me. As another poster said, I too have always been a coffee drinker, but it started to aggravate my stomach, so I am now officially a tea drinker!  I got myself a box of Yorkshire Gold tea bags that I discovered at a Mother's Day tea a few years ago, but I would love someone to tell me what I should get as a starter set so to speak (tea pot, tea, etc). Web site suggestions would also be great. Thanks! (PS - I am not a big drinker of herbal teas, other than my Get Relaxed and Get Relief teas. Oh, and I am a milk adder  ).


Welcome back Hudsonam !!!

If you just go back one page on this thread, you will find a few links in a couple of posts to tea websites that you could browse and take a look at. They all have lovely teas. The question here is to determine what type of teas you like, and then within those, you will narrow it down further (for example, I like green teas, but really only Japanese green teas - just don't like the Chinese ones). To determine that, there is no way around it: you have to try them, which is great fun !

I would just look at the ingredients, and go with what tempts you. The more you try, the better you will be able to determine what you like, and which are your favorite on-line stores.

While I shop other places also for different stuff, like Prof Crash, I really like Tea Gschwendner, and am not a fan of Teavana. I used to like one of their herbals they have now discontinued, and the Blueberry Bliss - but not enough to just order that from them. I do like Teavana's tea accessories a lot though: love their tins, and love their cast iron tea pots !!!!


----------



## hudsonam

Thank you! And what is your favorite tea infuser? I know the tea ball is a dirty word here, right?


----------



## Neo

hudsonam said:


> Thank you! And what is your favorite tea infuser? I know the tea ball is a dirty word here, right?


Indeed LOL! It's more that it seems like such a waste of good tea, as it doesn't allow the leaves to fully open 

I use this (works by the cup and also in all my teapots!):


----------



## hudsonam

Neo said:


> Indeed LOL! It's more that it seems like such a waste of good tea, as it doesn't allow the leaves to fully open
> 
> I use this (works by the cup and also in all my teapots!):


Thanks Neo!!!


----------



## Atunah

Those are great filters. I use one for flavored teas and another one for non flavored so I have no transfer. 

I am like ProfCrash, most of my tea comes from Tea Gschwendner. I been very impressed with their selection and quality.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I'm going to the TG in NYC next week!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

cmg.sweet said:


> I'm going to the TG in NYC next week!


hmmmmm I am going to be in NYC on Saturday to see the Harry Potter exhibit. Think I can convince my Mom, Dad, SIL, Brother, Husband, 2 nieces (9 and 7), and nephew (11) that TG is a great tourist location?

(sigh)

Enjoy your pilgrimage.


----------



## cmg.sweet

It is on 5th avenue at Rockefeller Plaza/Centre so I'm sure there is some sort of shopping everyone else can do while you are there...like FAO Schwarz (sp) is only a couple blocks away


----------



## Tatiana

ProfCrash said:


> I do most of my shopping at Tea Gschwendner. I would say 90% of my teas from from there right now.


I agree with ProfCrash, Tea Gschwendner. 100% of my teas come from them.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I think I created a monster.... hmmm I wonder if we can get TG to advertise here.


----------



## Atunah

Yes, you enabler your. Its all your fault Prof.  . I didn't even know about TG in America until this thread and then you and others kept dangling their favorites in front of me. One order is all it took for me.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hehehe I really should get a commission....


----------



## corkyb

cmg.sweet said:


> I'm going to the TG in NYC next week!


TG NYC is having a sale in their store right now I believe. I think it's 20%. I rec'd an email about it.
Paula


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I just got my order from Gong Fu. The Milk Oolong is to die for.  It is a unique taste but so yummy. There is a hint of sweetness to it. I made it in my Oolong pot, yes I have an Oolong pot, and it was simply awesome. the leaves were huge. Good, good stuff. Not like any other Oolong I have had.

I am loving Gong Fu.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I had the Red Plum tea but will have to try it again today. It was ok but nothing special. I think I need to put more tea into the pot.

The Blue Spring Oolong is amazing. Very yummy and smooth.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The High Mountain Artisanal Oolong is ok. It is a nice tea but not nearly as exciting as the Milk Oolong and the Blue Spring Oolong


----------



## jonathanmoeller

I love Earl Grey tea. I can go through 3 to 6 cups during a writing session, which I suspect is not terribly healthful!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

If you are resteeping then it is just fine. The second cup of a resteeped tea will be decaf. There are versions of Earl Grey that have smaller amounts of caffeine, for example a White Earl Grey.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I love Gong Fu. 

I tried the Baozhong today. Amazing. Mind blowingly good. All of the Oolongs I have bought from them have a very distinctive taste. They are very unique and amazingly good. The only one I would not buy again is the High Mountain Artisan and that might change when I brew it again. I am going to use more tea and see what happens.

But the Baozhong. It is sweet but just different somehow. I can't put my finger on what it tastes like but there is something very distinctive to it. 

Really, really good.


----------



## crebel

I'm sure Gong Fu loves you now, too!  Thanks for the reviews of the teas you are buying.  You tempt me to try oolongs again to see if my taste for them has changed.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Can you buy individual cups of tea there? If so try some of these. They taste very different then the Oolongs I normally drink.


----------



## crebel

ProfCrash said:


> Can you buy individual cups of tea there? If so try some of these. They taste very different then the Oolongs I normally drink.


Yes, they sure do. I have made a list of your comments in the new notepad app on my K3. Next time I am in the big city I will actually try a couple. Did you order the rose tuochas?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Nope. I am not a fan of Rose so I didn't order the Rose Tuocha's. I have found I strongly prefer unflavord/infused teas to flavored/infused. That is one reason I am enjoying these Oolongs so much. They are not flavored but they are so distinct. Really good.


----------



## Atunah

You are making my check out that Gong Fu site ProfCrash. You are evil I say, evil.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Blame crebel. I went where she directed this time.


----------



## Atunah

I do like that they sell in 2 ounce sizes. I looked at the Milk Oolong. I had some in the past and I like that theirs is the "real" one. There are a lot of Milk Oolongs out there that are just literally flavored with milk. That is not what they really are. This one is the real deal so I might get an order in for the 3 you raved so much about. The Milk oolong, The Pouchong (Baozhong) and the Blue Spring.  

I love the bricks of tea they sell. Such nice designs on them too. I think hubby would get a kick out of one of those.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> You are making my check out that Gong Fu site ProfCrash. You are evil I say, evil.





ProfCrash said:


> Blame crebel. I went where she directed this time.


Teehee!! Isn't being an enabler fun?! I am enjoying a mug of the rose tuocha right now, I think I am addicted already.

Prof, does the licorice powder in the Blue Spring Oolong come thru in the taste and/or aroma?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It has licorice powder? I did not see that.

umm No it doesn't. It is pretty close to the Milk Oolong actually. Different but similar.

The Pouchong (Baozhong) had something to it that was a bit different that I couldn't identify but nothing on the website tells me what it might be.

I will probably end up buying 4 ounces of these when I am done with what I have. It is proving popular at work.

And I would not recommend making it in a smaller basket. Either brew it in a teapot that you can use a strainer with or one of the larger Teavana type infusers. They really open up.


----------



## Michelle Muto

ProfCrash said:


> I just got my order from Gong Fu. The Milk Oolong is to die for. It is a unique taste but so yummy. There is a hint of sweetness to it. I made it in my Oolong pot, yes I have an Oolong pot, and it was simply awesome. the leaves were huge. Good, good stuff. Not like any other Oolong I have had.
> 
> I am loving Gong Fu.


Milk Ooolong? Plum Tea? Enablers! All of you!


----------



## StaceyHH

Do you guys need a little more enabling? 

My new teapot. It's Korean, by potter Seong-il, and it makes THE BEST baozhong. 150ml


----------



## Neo

StaceyHH said:


> Do you guys need a little more enabling?
> 
> My new teapot. It's Korean, by potter Seong-il, and it makes THE BEST baozhong.


Absolutely gorgeous!!!! Where did you get this beauty?


----------



## StaceyHH

The artist has/had an etsy shop here: http://www.etsy.com/shop/ttogarii, but he doesn't stock it anymore, and I don't know if stock is current/maintained. I got it through a private vendor who represents a few Korean potters. If you want the listing link, PM me. (The vendor is a native English speaker.)


----------



## Michelle Muto

That's a beauty! *is jealous*


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Gorgeous!


----------



## Liv James

I bought two boxes of Healthy Leaf Chocolate Mint Truffle Tea on Amazon. Now my fourteen-year old daughter is hooked on tea, too! So yummy with a little skim milk ...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Sounds good. You guys might enjoy Teavana's Cocoa Mint Black Tea. It is pretty much a thin mint in liquid form.


----------



## Lori Devoti

I am a tea addict! My latest love is Stash Peach which I mix with run of the mill black tea for a really great glass of iced tea. 
Lori


----------



## cmg.sweet

I'm chillin in my hotel room before heading out to tonights theatre and thought I'd share by TG haul from the store visit today. I got: mr ollivanders, t- bears strawberry cream, dragonfruit, bossa nova, and panna cotta rhubarb.  The sales lady was very sweet and gave me a big sample of blackberry and a teelamas


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Nice.

I almost got there this weekend. We were going to go after the Harry Potter exhibit but my Nieces wanted to see the Roman and Greek Gods at the art museum. Of course we got there, had lunch at a pizza place, and the girls were zonked so we went home without a TG visit.

Ah the things I do for my nieces.


----------



## Michelle Muto

Having English Breakfast this morning. What's everyone else drinking? This is a 2 cupper this morning. Dang allergies! Had to take 2 Benedryl last night and now I'm in a fog.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am working on my first pot of Rooibos Lemon.


----------



## Liv James

Thanks for the tip, ProfCrash! We'll have to try it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Working on a second pot of Blue Mountain Oolong and now that I know that it is rolled in licorice I know what that yummy after taste is. I love licorice and am a bit dissappointed that I didn't recognize the flavor. Then again it is not overwhelming but refreshing.


----------



## crebel

I have some Milk Oolong on the way from Gong Fu, should be here tomorrow.  They may send me a sample of the Blue Mountain also.  Glad to hear you think the licorice is a pleasant background note and not overpowering.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Working on a pot of the Red Plum and I am still not excited by it. It tastes fine but it is not really distinctive. Then again, I really like the Chinese Blacks and Pu Erh's which have a very earthy taste and the Japanese Greens which have a grassy taste. I guess I like teas with distinctive, natural tastes to them.


----------



## Michelle Muto

Lori- you've inspired me. I love peach iced tea.

Chris - I'm going to have to try that milk Oolong. That's twice now that you've mentioned it and it sounds so good.

Prof - I still like the idea of Plum tea, but I agree that China blacks have a stronger, more distinctive taste.


----------



## Mark Adair

Kind of in a rut but Organic Peppermint during the day & Sleepytime at night...mmm....


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I love the Cinnamon Plum tea that TG sells during the winter. The Red Plum does not have much of a Plum taste to it. It tastes like black tea. (shrugs)


----------



## Atunah

Tea Gschwendner has a coupon this weekend until Monday. Free ship and also 10% off with "may".

I put in a refill order. I plowed through the regular Keemun they have the cheaper one, but they send me a sample of their other one and that one was devine so I had to order that. Its still not that expensive around 12 bucks. But I like it better, its more refined if you will. Also got refill for English Breakfast which my hubby loves, Diplomats tea which I love for weekends, Blairlomond ceylon which I alternate with the UVA and I got more of the Yunnan downy curly thingies. Love that one, nice and earthy. 
ProfCrash you like that one? Its a little "dirty"   as in drinkable mud, earth, dead leafs, you get the idea   No its really good, but I don't know how to describe that earthy organic flavor it has. Liquid dirt so there.  

I am not getting any refills for flavored or any new flavored. I am cutting back to a small stock of the flavored stuff as I keep grabbing the single blacks more than anything. I found I like to taste the actual tea, not the flavorings. I don't put sugar or milk in any of my teas either. I just want to get all the layers. 

Can't wait to get that new Keemun, that sample was so so good.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL I am cool with liquid dirt. I used that to define earthy at one point.

I feel like I am reading a post by my tea twin...

And I drink the more expensive Keemun. It is sooo much better then the other.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

TG has a great looking offer. You can get a nice glass teapot for $5 when you order $35 or more worth of tea.

"To receive the discount you must add the Malmo Tea Pot to your shopping cart (006199) and use coupon code "malmo5" during checkout. This offer expires on Monday, May 23 2011 and is valid online only so hurry before its over! "

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact.com/render?llr=tccymgcab&v=001UDahdbFKBLmAomxeXZRXUnZjBpbbLB6EwdLgJACMWinfojaBhgEE7tlmgtJL3CdziSl98V5f4p6ND0R9V4WTQq1dmIdOsxo4B9nxIc_cI2KbMvAVyL9DaozGb96rKGiQA1LAzFjWp2AMHftSGQgEG-Nf4rqXjFk5QJ-M5ChZAsusSlRmp9pqiFtwTiFC2uy2PD2b-Dy6Q5xnqimYe4NabcVDkcZ9fQlFy4L4NCwgLXAAAr2Q4hsM87hv8wmYgzHZcsq0XDQfdHE%3D


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I always drink tea, one cup in the morning and one in the afternoon. With milk and sugar. No coffee.


----------



## crebel

ProfCrash said:


> I just got my order from Gong Fu. The Milk Oolong is to die for. It is a unique taste but so yummy. There is a hint of sweetness to it. I made it in my Oolong pot, yes I have an Oolong pot, and it was simply awesome. the leaves were huge. Good, good stuff. Not like any other Oolong I have had.
> 
> I am loving Gong Fu.


I am finally sitting here with a mug of Milk Oolong! My phone order never showed up, so I stopped by the store while in the big city today and they gave me a double order free (said to enjoy the original order if it ever shows up). You are right, it is to die for, a tea I may never wish to be out of again. A little sweet, totally tastes like you have added milk already. Love it. My infuser basket looks like it is full of cooked baby spinach, very greeen, very large leaves.

I tried a cup of the Blue Spring while I was there, wasn't as wild about that one. To me it felt thin compared to the Milk Oolong which I would describe as rich.


----------



## Chad Winters

So if I make iced tea without ice, just chill the tea in the fridge...do I still need to double the tea? or does that taste bad?

I like my drinks cold, but uniced


----------



## crebel

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> So if I make iced tea without ice, just chill the tea in the fridge...do I still need to double the tea? or does that taste bad?
> 
> I like my drinks cold, but uniced


If I am bottling tea to just grab a cold one out of the frig, I brew with the normal amount of tea for the size of bottle. I only do double-strength if I am going to dilute it with ice.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

crebel said:


> I am finally sitting here with a mug of Milk Oolong! My phone order never showed up, so I stopped by the store while in the big city today and they gave me a double order free (said to enjoy the original order if it ever shows up). You are right, it is to die for, a tea I may never wish to be out of again. A little sweet, totally tastes like you have added milk already. Love it. My infuser basket looks like it is full of cooked baby spinach, very greeen, very large leaves.
> 
> I tried a cup of the Blue Spring while I was there, wasn't as wild about that one. To me it felt thin compared to the Milk Oolong which I would describe as rich.


You should tell them that you are getting people in the Metro DC area hooked on their tea so they owe you one free thing of tea every time you visit.


----------



## crebel

ProfCrash said:


> You should tell them that you are getting people in the Metro DC area hooked on their tea so they owe you one free thing of tea every time you visit.


I'll be sure to pass your suggestion along! I will go back before I head home to pick up one more bag of the milk oolong and tell them how much I love it.

Okay, KB tea drinkers, if you order from Gong Fu, be sure to tell them Chris from Ottumwa (they will certainly know who that is) sent you. We'll see if they appreciate it


----------



## Chad Winters

crebel said:


> If I am bottling tea to just grab a cold one out of the frig, I brew with the normal amount of tea for the size of bottle. I only do double-strength if I am going to dilute it with ice.


Ohh bottling, thats a cool idea. I haven't figured out what I'm going mine in yet


----------



## Atunah

I got my order from TG today and the Ceylon Blairlomont was out of stock, well actually they put a letter in saying they will not stock it at all anymore. In case someone liked that one. Its no big deal to me, they still have the Uva, it was just to have another Ceylon variety. 
Not that I have any shortage of teas in my super shelf


----------



## Michelle Muto

ProfCrash said:


> Sounds good. You guys might enjoy Teavana's Cocoa Mint Black Tea. It is pretty much a thin mint in liquid form.


When I was in Teavana this weekend, someone was buying that. I overheard them saying how much they loved it and it was one of their favorites.

I bought more Black Dragon pearls. I tried a cup of Golden Monkey for the first time (delicious!). I was surprised to find I liked it without milk or cream! It's expensive, but I suppose it'll be on my list. *sigh*

Speaking of, that's it. I'm buying that Milk Oolong, Cash. Where do you get it from TG?


----------



## Tatiana

I spoke with TG customer service   a few minutes ago and, Tea Gschwendner is "very sorry" but they will no longer be carrying the Ceylon Decaf that my DH has been drinking every night for years.  I told them I'd, obviously, have to find a new tea company that would sell his Ceylon decaf (not a blend like English Breakfast) and the response was, "Well, if you want just Ceylon decaf then you will have to go to another company."

All we want is a plain, black, unblended, unflavoured Ceylon Decaf tea. Nothing fancy, just plain decaf tea.  Is that too much to ask from an very large international tea company?  I guess so.


Lately, I'm disappointed with TG.  We've been getting our teas (and most of our tea accessories) exclusively from TG for more than 5 years.  They have changed and not for the better recent years.


----------



## Atunah

That is the second Ceylon they are discontinuing then after the Blairlomond. Maybe it wasn't a big enough seller for them? 

I am still happy with the teas I am getting from them and I only been ordering for a few months now so I can't speak to what was before that. 

Sorry for you though, or should I say hubby.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

There have been a few teas that TG has discontinued that I have drunk but not too many. You can buy a Ceylon and steep it for about 30 seconds, dump it, and then resteep. You will have decaf Ceylon at that point.

I don't know too many folks who drink Decaf tea so I would guess it is not a big seller.

Michelle Muto: I get my Milk Oolong from Gong Fu Tea in Des Moines Iowa. It is good stuff. Oolongs do tend to be expensive but they are ohhhh so good.


----------



## crebel

Tatiana, I'm sorry you can't get your decaf Ceylon for DH anymore.  I checked at Gong-Fu to see what they have and no decaf Ceylon there either  .  They do have a Decaf Assam (also the decaf English Breakfast, but it is a blend).

If you or Michelle Muto are interested in checking out Gong Fu's offerings, it is gonfu-tea.com.


----------



## Michelle Muto

Tatiana - sorry to hear about the Ceylon tea. I used to have a favorite Ceylon I bought from SpecialTeas. Now, they're gone. :-(

Have you looked at The Tea Table? 

Bookmarked Gong Fu.


----------



## Atunah

http://www.adagio.com/decaf/decaf_ceylon.html?SID=bd453122f0b2d4f31992ccf395284d49

Adagio has a Ceylon decaf. I never tried it myself, but their samples are pretty cheap and generous.


----------



## Tatiana

Atunah said:


> http://www.adagio.com/decaf/decaf_ceylon.html?SID=bd453122f0b2d4f31992ccf395284d49
> 
> Adagio has a Ceylon decaf. I never tried it myself, but their samples are pretty cheap and generous.


Thank you Atunah. I'll have to get a sample for DH to try. He's bummed, he hates trying new teas.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

A pot of Lapsang Sourchang right now.

I had two pots of Rooibos Capetown earlier.

Keep in mind that I resteep pots so the second is always caffiene free.


----------



## Tatiana

Has anyone tried Ceylon Tea from the Kenilworth Tea Garden.  DH wants to "tea test" some new Ceylon teas.


----------



## Atunah

I really need to do the resteeping more. I don't really bother with black teas, I guess I am wasting a lot then. 

I am drinking up the Ceylon Eliya I have from TG. That and the UVA seems to be the only Ceylons they carry anymore. As long as they have the UVA I am cool  

I been neglecting my Rooibos teas lately. I seem to get worn out of the same teas after a while and I need a break. Happens especially with flavored stuff. 

And for some reason I can't get into greens right now at all. Even Oolongs I am bored with right now. I must be in my restless bored stage of the year  .  

Thankfully Roland Garros is coming up.  . Nothing a little red dirt can't cure.


----------



## ruadh

A Tea thread, excellent.

*brews pot of PG*


----------



## balaspa

Has anyone else tried the Republic of Tea's Red Velvet Cake tea? It is pretty good, folks.  My girlfriend liked it so much I gave her the remaining tea I had in the tin, but it is some awesome stuff.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Nope. I am not a huge fan of Republic of Tea teas. They are too flavored for my liking. I know many folks who love their stuff and I did start my tea journey with Republic of Tea. I am glad to know that you are enjoying it!

I resteep everything. I find that the Greens and Blacks do a great job with a second steeping. Most of my Oolongs hold up pretty well to resteeping. The taste is not as strong but still very good.

The Rooibos's do not seem to do as well with a resteep. I might stop resteeping the Rooiboses.


----------



## Michelle Muto

I resteep my teas. The black teas hold up pretty well - Black Dragon Pearls give me 3 steepings.

About the caffiene - so teas only have caffeine with the first steeping? I didn't know that! It would explain things,  

Until Chris gave me the perfect steeping recipe for iced teas, I'd been neglecting icing my teas, raspberry, blackberry, and rooibus teas.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yup, the caffiene is gone after 30 seconds of steeping.


----------



## Michelle Muto

30 seconds!?! Wait... so if I don't drink the tea within thirty seconds, there's NO caffeine? Seems sort of quick. Or do you mean that the tea leaves lose all their caffeinated ability after they sit for that length of time?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The Caffiene is in the first cup/pot of tea. If you want it to be decaf, you can pour out the tea after the first 30 seconds and then the resteep is going to be decaf. If you don't pour out the tea then you will have a caffienated cuppa.

Working on pot two of Keemun.


----------



## Atunah

Hey, I am drinking Keemun too  . I love this one much better than the cheaper version. Its just yum. I think I will need a refill of that one quicker than some others.  

Going to start doing the resteeps and see if I like it.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Oh, tea.  How I love thee.  I do lots of different iced teas, as I don't like to drink soda.  I'm currently enjoyed an iced Mango chamomile.


----------



## Atunah

I feel so weird sometimes. Temps are in the 90's here during the day, yet I still sit outside with a pot of hot tea.


----------



## balaspa

I sure hope there is still a caffeine kick once you steep the tea!  I need that buzz in the morning and coffee is too harsh on my stomach.  Tea seems to do the trick.  Lately I have been drinking the Earl Grey from the 7-11 next door to where I work.  It seems to give me a boost in the morning, too!


----------



## BTackitt

Nope, no caffeine once you resteep. It's all out of the leaves in the first minute. So your first pot has it, not your second or third. If you have a need for decaff, just do a short brew, 1 minute, throw out that pot, then resteep.. second pot let steep normally, and it will be, theoretically, caff free.


----------



## Michelle Muto

BTackitt said:


> Nope, no caffeine once you resteep. It's all out of the leaves in the first minute. So your first pot has it, not your second or third. If you have a need for decaff, just do a short brew, 1 minute, throw out that pot, then resteep.. second pot let steep normally, and it will be, theoretically, caff free.


Being the caffeine junkie, I sort of freaked about this at first. Then I thought, wow... you mean I can drink X before bedtime if I want? That second cup won't cause me to stay awake? Cool.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Atunah said:


> I feel so weird sometimes. Temps are in the 90's here during the day, yet I still sit outside with a pot of hot tea.


Same here. I have never enjoyed Iced Tea and I have no idea why.

Finished a couple of pots of Bossa Nova. Heading home now.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I feel so weird sometimes. Temps are in the 90's here during the day, yet I still sit outside with a pot of hot tea.


My father-in-law was the same was about hot coffee, he carried a thermosfull even when working outside on hot and humid days. He always said that because the drink temperature was higher than his body temperature it made him feel cooler. Whether that is a scientific fact, I don't know, but he swore by it.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Yeah, I'd have to say iced-tea and hot tea are two totally different animals, but I like them both--in all seasons.


----------



## Chad Winters

crebel said:


> My father-in-law was the same was about hot coffee, he carried a thermosfull even when working outside on hot and humid days. He always said that because the drink temperature was higher than his body temperature it made him feel cooler. Whether that is a scientific fact, I don't know, but he swore by it.


scientifically, you are inputting heat energy into the body and increasing your core temp, which your body will work to lower by increased sweating, dilated capillaries, etc.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

New TG deal:

*Save 30% off all of our in-stock Teaware
    
*To receive the discount you must use coupon code"FL".  This offer expires on Tuesday, May 31 2011 and is valid online and in-stock merchandise only so hurry before its over!


----------



## frolic

ProfCrash said:


> Yup, the caffiene is gone after 30 seconds of steeping.


This is actually considered a bit controversial. While caffeine levels do drop it's questionable how significant the drop in a 30 second steep is. Here is one link on the subject http://chadao.blogspot.com/2008/02/caffeine-and-tea-myth-and-reality.html

I've been on a flavored tea kick with 52teas but now I'm migrating back to my basics and want to drink more of my single estates. I can't find my ice tea pitcher(I am a fan of white iced tea) but I like both hot and iced teas during the summer. The iced is an effort to have more variety than water and get me to drink more.

I do really like the 52teas for my evening cuppa herbal teas as they do do fantastic flavored honeybushes and work nicely as dessert teas.


----------



## Jason Blacker

Growing up in South Africa, I was drinking Rooibos as a toddler. In fact
we were weaned from the breast onto Rooibos... I joke 

But I have been enjoying Rooibos since a toddler, and Honeybush too.

Lately I'm really liking my Oolongs. Any of them, though a current 
fav is a Sumatran Oolong.


----------



## kdawna

I am enjoying some TG Arabian Night.  I had dental surgery this morning, so I missed my morning cups.
Brenda


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Arabian Nights, that is a good one.

Jason, try Milk oolong. I order mine from Gong Fu. It is amazing.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Enjoying a cup of panna cotta rhubarb right now, then on to some herbal/fruit iced teas later today.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Working on my first Pot of Rooibos Cream Carmel


----------



## cmg.sweet

ProfCrash said:


> Working on my first Pot of Rooibos Cream Carmel


For some reason the panna cotta rhubarb reminded me of cream caramel


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Rooibois Ginger.

Yummy


----------



## BTackitt

It's soo nice being back in San Francisco, I can stock up again on my teas, try a couple new ones I really liked a strawberry white tea I tried last time.. I may have to pick some this trip.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Enjoy!


----------



## stormhawk

I've been ordering from teavana.com for a while, and while at a local mall I noticed there was a store, so I went to check it out. 

I'm afraid I regretted it. 

The manager of the shop started off quite friendly, asked my friend and myself if we were familiar with the company, all the sorts of things that you would expect ... until I said, "Yes, I really love Teavana Teas, I've ordered them online."

It was like I'd stomped on a puppy or something. 

The woman went on a rant about online shopping that basically reminded me WHY I SHOP ONLINE ... NOT HAVING TO DEAL WITH PEOPLE LIKE HER. I refrained from a full scale argument with her for the sake of my friend who would have been mortified.

To be fair, I am going to give them another shot in a couple of weeks, but if she does it to me again, I will give as good as I get.


----------



## cmg.sweet

You're a better person than I...I would have spun on my heel and walked out in the middle of that rant.  I love being able to go into a store and oh and ah over the pretty teapots and sniff the teas and whatnot but that type of employee tends to spoil it.


----------



## BTackitt

Stormhawk, I would have calmly replied that her rant was EXACTLY why I chose to shop online. Someone yelling at me is NOT a good way to get repeat customers.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

stormhawk said:


> I've been ordering from teavana.com for a while, and while at a local mall I noticed there was a store, so I went to check it out.
> 
> I'm afraid I regretted it.
> 
> The manager of the shop started off quite friendly, asked my friend and myself if we were familiar with the company, all the sorts of things that you would expect ... until I said, "Yes, I really love Teavana Teas, I've ordered them online."
> 
> It was like I'd stomped on a puppy or something.
> 
> The woman went on a rant about online shopping that basically reminded me WHY I SHOP ONLINE ... NOT HAVING TO DEAL WITH PEOPLE LIKE HER. I refrained from a full scale argument with her for the sake of my friend who would have been mortified.
> 
> To be fair, I am going to give them another shot in a couple of weeks, but if she does it to me again, I will give as good as I get.


There is something about Teavana training that makes their store employees so aggressive.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Alternative to stormhawk's anecdote. . . .

I was in a Vera Bradley store the other day and the sales lady mentioned that the item I was considering purchasing was going on sale the next day.  After some discussion and deciding that I wouldn't be able to get back to the store before I'd be wanting to use the item, I asked if it would be on sale on line.  She was quite gracious, said, "yes, I believe so, but let me talk to my manager and see what we can do for you today."  

Well the manager was great, discounted it to nearly what the sale price was due to be -- perfectly fair since on line I'd pay shipping too -- and when she asked my birthday and I told her the date earlier in May she said, "oh, we can give you a birthday present, then."  I got the thing free!  End result:  I'll make a point to pop into that store any time I'm in that mall. . . .just because they're nice people.  And probably buy something I don't even need.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yup.

I have started playing tennis recently. My Hubby has a tennis shop online that he uses. I ordered some shoes through them that were well reviewed but fit me poorly. I am sending those back.

My tennis instructor and a classmate were discussing a new tennis store that had opened near us. I heard my classmate discussing how great the owner was in helpingher find shoes that fit her perfectly. I asked for the name of the store and went there. He spent 35 minutes helping me find shoes. I have bunyons on the inside and "overflow" on the outside. My left hip has been screwed up since birth and my feet have developed in a way to balance out the imbalance from the hip. Finding comfortable shoes is a pain since anything that deals with the bunyons and overflow tends to be too big in the back.

He found a great shoe that fits very nicely. Then we talked rackets. Instead of buying shoes and rackets online, I will go back to him. He is knowlegable and gives great service. I would rather work with someone I know and trust then the online guys. I probably won't buy everything through him, I will end up with three to four rackets and some of those will be birthday gifts bought online, but I will recommend him and his shop to folks I know who play tennis.

Great service brings customers.

Teavana lost me as a customer mainly because I prefer tea that tastes like tea and they don't sell enough of that. I refuse to let my tea novice friends go to Teavana alone because I know that the aggressive customer service will end up with them buying nothing and being afraid of tea stores or buying too much of a tea they don't like and being afraid of tea stores. The last time I was in Teavana I was looking for Milk Oolong. They did not have any. The woman tried to convince me that a dolce Oolong would taste just the same. 

If I walk in and ask for Milk Oolong, a rare Oolong, you should assume that I know enough to know that dolce Oolong, a flavored Oolong, is not going to be close. I told her that I knew it would not be the same and gave a brief history of Milk Oolong. A friend was with me and asked me what teas I bought from Teavana. I said "Not many these days because I like tea that tastes like tea and not flavored." The second sales associate commented "We are trying to bring in more of the unflavored teas". I think Teavana has heard from plenty of folks like me that their teas don't cut it because they are overly flavored. Then he proceeded to open a Green tea with a weird name that I don't know (which is hard to do) and sell me a pound of it so I could get the 10% discount.


----------



## kCopeseeley

Hello, my name is Kate and I am a tea addict.  I just discovered this thread, thanks to Betsy the moderator.  Honestly, how could I have missed it before?  

Favorite teas: Chai, Earl Grey, English Breakfast, Jasmine.  Those are subject to change at any moment.  I'm relegated to non-caffeinated tea at the moment, because I try to cut back on the caffeine when I'm pregnant.

Happy Drinking!


----------



## kCopeseeley

Jason Blacker said:


> Growing up in South Africa, I was drinking Rooibos as a toddler. In fact
> we were weaned from the breast onto Rooibos... I joke
> 
> But I have been enjoying Rooibos since a toddler, and Honeybush too.


I have a Blueberry Rooibos loose leaf that I got from my local tea shop. Delicious! Quite an interesting flavor, as well.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Welcome kCopeseeley.

Did you know that if you steep tea for 30 seconds to a minute, empty it, and then resteep it you will have removed the vast majority of the caffeine? Given that you are pregnant I would aim for the 1 minute mark. It opens up a lot more tea to you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kCopeseeley said:


> Hello, my name is Kate and I am a tea addict. I just discovered this thread, thanks to Betsy the moderator. Honestly, how could I have missed it before?


Have fun, Kate!

Betsy


----------



## kCopeseeley

ProfCrash said:


> Welcome kCopeseeley.
> 
> Did you know that if you steep tea for 30 seconds to a minute, empty it, and then resteep it you will have removed the vast majority of the caffeine? Given that you are pregnant I would aim for the 1 minute mark. It opens up a lot more tea to you.


No I didn't! Thanks so much for the tip!

-Kate


----------



## JFHilborne

I deviated from my favorite Earl Grey for a cup of herbal tea recommended by a friend: Good Earth Original Sweet and Spicy. Have you tried this? First sips and I thought, "not bad." Half way through the cup my tongue felt numb. I found the Cinnamon and Anise so strong in this tea, I couldn't finish it.


----------



## Atunah

kCopeseeley said:


> Hello, my name is Kate and I am a tea addict. I just discovered this thread, thanks to Betsy the moderator. Honestly, how could I have missed it before?
> 
> Favorite teas: Chai, Earl Grey, English Breakfast, Jasmine. Those are subject to change at any moment. I'm relegated to non-caffeinated tea at the moment, because I try to cut back on the caffeine when I'm pregnant.
> 
> Happy Drinking!


You are doomed now that you found this thread. Lock up your credit cards before ProfCrash gets a hold of you . I know of what I speak 

Now go and read all 180 pages of this thread and make a list of the teas you must have


----------



## Atunah

JFHilborne said:


> I deviated from my favorite Earl Grey for a cup of herbal tea recommended by a friend: Good Earth Original Sweet and Spicy. Have you tried this? First sips and I thought, "not bad." Half way through the cup my tongue felt numb. I found the Cinnamon and Anise so strong in this tea, I couldn't finish it.


Oy, sounds like too much Cinnamon. I am not big anymore on overly flavored teas. I had a mix from Zhi that has I think Anise in it and all kinds of others stuff. For me its gets cloying after a few sips. 
You could always mix it with a plain regular tea, or plain green or red rooibos to take some of the edge off. I have had to do that in the past when mixes are too strong.

Now that you mentioned Earl Grey, I'll have some of my Viennese blend Earl grey. Love that stuff. I got a sample of the Earl Grey 69 from Tea Gschwendner in my last order and it was really good. Has anyone tried their Emperial Earl Grey? I wondered about that one.


----------



## Ruth Harris

About to order my usual favorites from Upton but will also order samples of Golden Garden Estate FBOPF and East Frisian TGFOP. Haven't tried either one & looking forward as usual. It's hard to tell because the descriptions make everything sound great...


----------



## JFHilborne

Atunah said:


> Oy, sounds like too much Cinnamon. I am not big anymore on overly flavored teas. I had a mix from Zhi that has I think Anise in it and all kinds of others stuff. For me its gets cloying after a few sips.
> You could always mix it with a plain regular tea, or plain green or red rooibos to take some of the edge off. I have had to do that in the past when mixes are too strong.


Great idea to mix the teas. I'll try it. I'm not a big fan of cinnamon, but the other flavors were nice. Black tea might reduce the cinnamon enough to make it more palatable. I did feel good after half a cup of all those antioxidants, although that might be my imagination


----------



## kCopeseeley

Atunah said:


> You are doomed now that you found this thread. Lock up your credit cards before ProfCrash gets a hold of you . I know of what I speak
> 
> Now go and read all 180 pages of this thread and make a list of the teas you must have


LOL. I have two tea cupboards, because I ran out of space in one and had to move the overflow to a new one. I think I'm already doomed. 

I will probably find a lot of teas to add to my list, though.


----------



## Atunah

I gave up on the cupboards, no room. I have a DVD shelf/rack that is now a Tea paradise.

6 or 7 shelfs of tea goodness easy to access and well labeled . I am thinking of stacking 2 of them as its full. 

Here is a pic, but its outdated already.


----------



## Not Here

Hi just found this thread. I've always liked tea but have recently found myself enjoying a cup once the kids are in bed. It's my peace after dealing with my autistic daughter and 2 year old son all day. I really love chai tea, earl grey, English breakfast, oolong, and jasmine. Sometimes a green tea but I mainly like to seep boiled eggs in it. I also like a tea when I was nursing called Mothers Milk. Lots of fenugreek and very flavorful. A lot of post on here so if anyone would like to pass on some suggestions I'd love that. Oh and I'm total caffeine junkie so no worries about that.


----------



## Teresa Morgan

Celestial Seasonings used to make a mango black tea that, with a little honey, was pure magic.

Gone now. Magic doesn't last.

Teresa


----------



## MamaProfCrash

If you like Oolongs you have to try Milk Oolong. I am going to be ordering a large refill this week because it is so good. I flew through my original order. I got mine from Gong Fu Tea. You can order from them online. I have had several friends in a different tea thread mention that they have tried Milk Oolong from three or four stores before they found one that matched my description. It is a rare tea and some stores try to replicate the flavor using various infusions but once you have the real deal you will know it. It is simply that good.

I have 30 loose leaf teas at work and about 15 at home. I am a wee bit tea obsessed. Only a wee bit.


----------



## BTackitt

Atunah said:


>


Atunah, Thank you for posting this.. Now I can tell my DH, "Hush.. look at what I COULD have.." I thought I had gobs of tea, and I've pared down to about 20 teas.


----------



## Not Here

ProfCrash said:


> If you like Oolongs you have to try Milk Oolong. I am going to be ordering a large refill this week because it is so good. I flew through my original order. I got mine from Gong Fu Tea. You can order from them online. I have had several friends in a different tea thread mention that they have tried Milk Oolong from three or four stores before they found one that matched my description. It is a rare tea and some stores try to replicate the flavor using various infusions but once you have the real deal you will know it. It is simply that good.
> 
> I have 30 loose leaf teas at work and about 15 at home. I am a wee bit tea obsessed. Only a wee bit.


Oh that sounds delicious! I'm going to have to check it out. I just love Oolong..

So how do you all take your tea? I love mine with milk and sugar.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

http://www.ehow.co.uk/videos-on_7359_brewing-tea.html This is a great site with videos on how to brew tea. I tend to use the tea times recommended on the teas that I buy but if a tea tastes off for some reason, I will use the time that the woman in this video recommends. It is a nice little series.

I don't add anything to my tea. Once I understood the importance of using the right temperature water and steeping for the time suggested on the packaging, I found that my tea did not need me to add anything. I think one problem many tea drinkers have is that we tend to steep everything as if it is a black tea when in fact many teas steeps for far less time and require a lower water temperature. I think that we use milk and sugar to cover up the bitterness that comes from improper steeping.


----------



## Atunah

As soon as I enter the Tea thread, I get a ad for a tea company on the bottom of the page.  

I don't add anything to my teas. In the past I used occationally some sugar crystals, they were popular with us back home in Germany. But now, I can't stand any type of sugar in my drinks. No milk in my teas either. 

My hubby always puts some sugar crystals in, or some brown sugar cubes. But then he never uses a timer for his tea brewing *shudders, and he just keeps pouring water in the tea maker to fill up and continue drinking the tea *shudders again. Sometimes that tea sits for 10 minutes, sometimes 20 minutes. He is even known to put his cup in the micro to reheat whatever was left in the teamaker  . Lets just say, I doubt he is able to tell any nuances in any of the tea he drinks. He is getting a wee big better, but I have to remind him. Or I set the timer in front of him, that timer is so loud and annoying it tells the neighbors the tea is ready  

I am trying to get him at least closer to the 5 minute mark. Baby steps, baby steps  

Some tea sites have better instructions then others, I found that Tea Gschwendners 2 minutes for most black teas is a great starting point. Just make sure to use enough leaf. I use a scale and start with 3 grams for 8 ounce. From there I can experiment.


----------



## Not Here

Atunah said:


> As soon as I enter the Tea thread, I get a ad for a tea company on the bottom of the page.
> 
> I don't add anything to my teas. In the past I used occationally some sugar crystals, they were popular with us back home in Germany. But now, I can't stand any type of sugar in my drinks. No milk in my teas either.
> 
> My hubby always puts some sugar crystals in, or some brown sugar cubes. But then he never uses a timer for his tea brewing *shudders, and he just keeps pouring water in the tea maker to fill up and continue drinking the tea *shudders again. Sometimes that tea sits for 10 minutes, sometimes 20 minutes. He is even known to put his cup in the micro to reheat whatever was left in the teamaker . Lets just say, I doubt he is able to tell any nuances in any of the tea he drinks. He is getting a wee big better, but I have to remind him. Or I set the timer in front of him, that timer is so loud and annoying it tells the neighbors the tea is ready
> 
> I am trying to get him at least closer to the 5 minute mark. Baby steps, baby steps
> 
> Some tea sites have better instructions then others, I found that Tea Gschwendners 2 minutes for most black teas is a great starting point. Just make sure to use enough leaf. I use a scale and start with 3 grams for 8 ounce. From there I can experiment.


Wow 20 mins! That has got to be so bitter. My husband is like that. Just wouldn't tell the difference. I wonder if tea is like coffee when you microwave it. The acidity is much higher in coffee that has been reheated. I've never reheated tea so I really couldn't guess.


----------



## Atunah

I can only imagine how bitter and I don't know about the reheating. I am not going to experiment on that one  .


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am really enjoying Sencha Extra Fine and Kabusecha, two Japanese Green teas. They are a bit more expensive but can be resteeped two or three times. And they are yummy. Very, very yummy.


----------



## kCopeseeley

I'm a purist.  I rarely add anything to my tea.  Depending on my mood is how long I'll steep something.  It also depends on the brand.  If it's a cheapo bagged tea, I just leave the bag in.  It is rare that any are strong enough to do anything, even if left to soak.  

If it is a loose leaf tea, then I just wait till the flavor I want is the one that's the strongest.  Sometimes, like with a fruit blend, I'll wait until I feel like the fruit is the strongest flavor. 

I will check out that website, though.  It sounds fascinating, the art of steeping.


----------



## kCopeseeley

Atunah said:


> I gave up on the cupboards, no room. I have a DVD shelf/rack that is now a Tea paradise.
> 
> 6 or 7 shelfs of tea goodness easy to access and well labeled . I am thinking of stacking 2 of them as its full.
> 
> Here is a pic, but its outdated already.


What is it they say? Oh yes, "A thing of beauty is a joy forever!" That is just GORGEOUS. My husband would kill me, though. hahaha At least in a cupboard, my obsession is hidden away.


----------



## skyblue

I was offered tea samples at Teavana today.  I am not a tea person.  Just about every tea I've ever tried is bitter and has a strong aftertaste.  I tried Youthberry and Chai.  Both were exceptionally delightful.  No bitterness and no strong aftertaste!   I could drink that Youthberry all day long!  I didn't have time to go in and shop.  I can only imagine how expensive is!! 

Do you all have cabinets full of tea like Atunah, and expensive teapots?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yup. I have 30 loose leaf teas and a cast iron tea pot at the office. 

Be careful when you go into Teavana. I would suggest making a list at home and walking in like you know what you want. They will try and upsell you on everything. 

You do not need a pound of any one tea. Yes 1 pound gets you a 10% discount but there are few teas that I can go through a pound of in a timely fashion. Normally I get 2 - 4 ounces of my favorites. You can buy 4 - 5 teas and get to 1 pound and get the discount. That normally works better.

You do not have to get tea tins, storing the tea in their bag in a cabinet will be fine for a while. If you really decide that you like tea and you are going to drink it regularly buy the tins. 

You will want to get a good infuser. The ones they sell in the store that you infuse the tea in and then put on top of your cup are a good investment.


----------



## kCopeseeley

They don't have such a thing as Teavana here.  If I want tea I go to a local tea bar, called T. Bar (hahaha)  or the healthfood store.  Those are really the only places in town to buy loose leaf teas.


----------



## Susan in VA

A couple of months ago I discovered quite by accident that there is now a Teavana much closer (or at least much more convenient) to me than the one I had been meaning to go visit for a long time.  I wandered in and browsed for half an hour and left with two ounces each of five different teas, one to be drunk as-is and two pairs to be blended.  Had it not been for this thread, the store name wouldn't even have registered on my radar.  Thanks ProfCrash!

I have an odd question though.  When I use tea bags (I know, I know, but sometimes in the morning it's the only way), my teacups develop stains after about three or four cups (washing after each one, of course).  When I use loose-leaf, they don't stain.  Why is that?


----------



## Not Here

skyblue said:


> I was offered tea samples at Teavana today. I am not a tea person. Just about every tea I've ever tried is bitter and has a strong aftertaste. I tried Youthberry and Chai. Both were exceptionally delightful. No bitterness and no strong aftertaste!  I could drink that Youthberry all day long! I didn't have time to go in and shop. I can only imagine how expensive is!!
> 
> Do you all have cabinets full of tea like Atunah, and expensive teapots?


I do have a pretty little tea set that my mom bought me. I just need some pretty cups to go with it but while the kids are still young I'm not even going to bother. No room for a tea cabinet right now but some day.

So excited, just found out we have a Teavana in town. Going to check it out this weekend.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

No idea about the tea stains. I am awful about washing my mug so it normally has some type of stain.


----------



## Atunah

Mine tea cups stain all the time and I use only whole leaf. Maybe the teabags because they have a lot of dust just stain faster? 

I always wash out my cups with baking soda. Gets every stain out. Doesn't come out in Dishwasher most of the time. Just a little sprinkle baking soda with a sprinkle of water, rub around with your fingers and rinse. 

Also great for cleaning sinks and bathtubs


----------



## Marcin Wrona

David's Tea, a set of shops specializing in loose-leaf teas (for sale both in bulk and by the cup) have been proliferating around Toronto lately. Great blends. I'm growing increasingly fond (particularly since most of our coffee chains have been going downhill some).

Unrelated to that, I just had a cup of Moroccan Mint that my fiancee brought back from Morocco. Delicious. I'm debating turning it into an ice cream.


----------



## Susan in VA

Atunah said:


> Mine tea cups stain all the time and I use only whole leaf. Maybe the teabags because they have a lot of dust just stain faster?


That makes sense! I guess the dust would get in the microscopic cracks in the glaze.



Atunah said:


> I always wash out my cups with baking soda. Gets every stain out. Doesn't come out in Dishwasher most of the time. Just a little sprinkle baking soda with a sprinkle of water, rub around with your fingers and rinse.
> 
> Also great for cleaning sinks and bathtubs


I'll have to try that. Right now I wait until the stains are bad enough to annoy me, and then I fill the cup with hot water and plop a denture cleaning tablet in and let it sit an hour or two. Rinses out clean. Nobody in the family wears dentures, I just buy the tablets for stained cups and vases and stuff like that. But baking soda would be easy enough to use every time.


----------



## Not Here

You could also try a melamine sponge. They are able to slip into those cracks not visible and clean just about everything. I became a huge fan when I was able to get a white mug white again after it had been dyed red by food coloring and left to set.


----------



## Susan in VA

fayrlite said:


> You could also try a melamine sponge. They are able to slip into those cracks not visible and clean just about everything. I became a huge fan when I was able to get a white mug white again after it had been dyed red by food coloring and left to set.


But aren't those abrasive? So then wouldn't they wear off some of the glaze, and thereby make it more inviting to stains afterward? Or maybe I'm confusing them with something else.


----------



## Not Here

Susan in VA said:


> But aren't those abrasive? So then wouldn't they wear off some of the glaze, and thereby make it more inviting to stains afterward? Or maybe I'm confusing them with something else.


No you're right I just looked it up. So maybe not the best for the fancy stuff but for my stuff it's no big deal. Thanks for pointing that out thought. I just love those sponges that it's easy to forget they might not be best on everything. Luckily I haven't used it on the nice tea pot so that's safe.


----------



## kCopeseeley

Atunah said:


> I always wash out my cups with baking soda. Gets every stain out. Doesn't come out in Dishwasher most of the time. Just a little sprinkle baking soda with a sprinkle of water, rub around with your fingers and rinse.


My aunt swears by this method. Maybe I need to give it a try!


----------



## Susan in VA

fayrlite said:


> No you're right I just looked it up. So maybe not the best for the fancy stuff but for my stuff it's no big deal. Thanks for pointing that out thought. I just love those sponges that it's easy to forget they might not be best on everything. Luckily I haven't used it on the nice tea pot so that's safe.


Mine are all white on the inside so even the non-fancy stuff ends up looking bad.  I'm trying out baking soda this morning!


----------



## Atunah

I always have a shaker in the kitchen by the sink. I buy baking soda by the big box as I use it for all kinds of stuff. They make those shaker things so its easier to use. 
Good for garbage disposals too. Pour down a half cup, then pour some white vinegar after  . Nice sizzle. I buy vinegar by the gallon too as we have extremely hard water. 

Most of my tea ware I use on a regular basis is white. Baking soda has been the best. Even if the pot sits, just rub it over. That is how I clean my tea ware. I don't use anything else really. Its a great cleaner all by itself.


----------



## corkyb

What shaker things?


----------



## Atunah

Like a cheap large salt shaker with large holes, or a empty plastic spice container that has the larger holes in it. Last time I bought the Arm and Hammer shaker containers as I lost my usual container.

http://www.amazon.com/Arm-Hammer-Pure-Baking-Shaker/dp/B0009Q63C4

Once its empty I am going to see if I can refill it. If not I find something else as I like to buy the large boxes.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I'll have to try that baking soda wash on my cups!
Back from England and brought some Marks and Spencer's Empress Grey - de-lish!  also my favorite Yorkshire Gold.  I lament the cost of it over there compared to over here!  Also opened up some Scottish Blend this morning and was very pleased with it!


----------



## kdawna

I am going to try the baking soda on my stainless steel container I use for my tea. It looks awful and I just can get the tea stains off of it. I tried vinegar but that didn't work.
I was enjoying my first taste of Teavana's Raspberry Riot Lemon Mate... I loved it hot with some sweetener.
My guess is it would be awesome iced. i just placed an order for TG's Arabian Night. I ran out and I just missed having it so bad I ordered 2 /250 gm bags of it. 
Brenda B.


----------



## Andra

kdawna said:


> I was enjoying my first taste of Teavana's Raspberry Riot Lemon Mate... I loved it hot with some sweetener.
> My guess is it would be awesome iced.


This is my go-to tea first thing in the morning and I usually drink it iced. It's awesome!!! And after several months of drinking it I was able to skip the sweetener and drink it straight.


----------



## frolic

While my tea cabinet overflows I am craving some more oolongs. Any recommendations?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Gong Fu Tea sells the best Oolongs. I love the Milk Oolong and the Blue Springs Oolong.


----------



## Ilyria Moon

Mmmm I love a good cuppa (I like coffee, too, but I'm in a tea phase). I don't know what I'm drinking right now, as I have a tendency to, um, liberate tea from friends' houses and so little is labelled. It's ginger and something. Nice and refreshing.


----------



## Michelle Muto

I'll vouch for the baking soda. But, I usually add a few drops of vinegar or lemon juice to it as well.


----------



## Neo

Hmm, what are we doing on page 5??

I am thinking of branching out to new Oolongs, so had to dig this out to remember that it's the Gong Fu Milk Oolong that I HAVE to try  

While I'm there, anything else I should get? 

Lately I've been liking my less flavored black teas, such as my Mariage Freres French Breakfast, Mariage Freres Black Orchid (have become a big fan and quite addicted!), and surprisingly have fallen in love with a Teavana tea a friend of mine had me try: the Copper Knot Hongcha. It has become my favorite first morning cup.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

What is in the Copper Knot Hongcha? You can see if TG has something similar.


----------



## Neo

It only says "Black Tea" on the package, and the description on the Teavana site goes like this:

Hand-curled in an artful, spiraling knot, this golden and black tippy tea brews to a rich coppery-colored cup. Grown in the famed Yunnan Province of China at a 2,000 foot elevation, this exquisite tea is comprised of delicate pairings of single buds and leaf pairs. The taste is complex and full; this is a tea not to miss. Excellent as a morning or afternoon tea, it contains 20% of the caffeine in a cup of coffee. Good for multiple infusions. 

Not super helpful  ...


----------



## Not Here

So I need some help. I've been looking on amazon for a teakettle but not certain what direction to go. At first I was thinking one of the glass ones might be nice but not certain about that. Then there's this cute orange on but I read the enameled teakettles can catch fire. Anyone have one they love? I'm not adverse to getting one with the loose tea holder in it. Thanks!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

OK so it sounds like it is a Chinese Black tea. You can do a search on the province and the black teas and find equivalent teas.

hehehe is someone really silly enough to ask this group for tea kettle help?

OK do you want a tea kettle (heats the water) or a tea pot? 

If you are going to make Oolongs then you want a clay pot and use it only for Oolongs. 

I have a couple of cast iron pots that I love. they keep the tea warm for several hours. Very nice. Mine have enamel and they have never caught on fire, even when kept on top of a tea pot warmer.


----------



## Addie

So mom came back from her month+ trip to Korea, and while she was there, a monk--who has been traveling--gave her a bunch of items including Darjeeling Oolong. The packaging is so cute, and I'm, of course, excited to try it. Here's the website for the tea brand: http://aapkipasandtea.com/
I can't find the exact tea, but the description on the back says: "Darjeeling known for its world famous black teas (fully fermented teas) has discovered a latent flavour in Oolong Style (partly fermented tea) and thus a new style of tea is born! The only Oolong Tea of the World with a muscat grape-like character. We call it 'Muscatel'. The Master Tea Taster of Aap ki pasand has specially commissioned its skilled team of tea makers to make a tea with sweet, spicy notes like a rare muscat wine. This unique flavour is not found in the Oolong Tea of Taiwan or China. Enjoy the New Darjeeling Oolong Style with a muscat wine flavour."

And I am going to get that Milk Oolong and Mariage Freres Wedding Imperial one of these days! I really need to drink tea faster, but I find I'm moving more towards coffee during the summer.


----------



## Not Here

ProfCrash said:


> hehehe is someone really silly enough to ask this group for tea kettle help?
> 
> OK do you want a tea kettle (heats the water) or a tea pot?
> 
> If you are going to make Oolongs then you want a clay pot and use it only for Oolongs.
> 
> I have a couple of cast iron pots that I love. they keep the tea warm for several hours. Very nice. Mine have enamel and they have never caught on fire, even when kept on top of a tea pot warmer.


Well I have a lovely tea pot so I'm fine there but I lack a kettle. I'd like one that I can just keep on the stove for a few warm cups of tea. Nothing hyper fancy and I debate the whole whistle thing. It's nice to know when the water is hot but my daughter is autistic and might find it a little too fun (meaning she might want to touch it). I have found a fun little infuser but would also love input on that.

See, basically I've been a tea drinker for years but always out of the bag. I recently found my bento collection at max and now need a new collection.  Such a dork right?

Oh I hadn't thought I might want a special one for the Oolong. How does it affect the flavor? So glad to hear about the enamel. There is a pumpkin one that is calling to me (I have a dream of having all pumpkin colored appliance in my kitchen....yes, I drive my husband mad).


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The clay absorbs the flavor so you want to use it only for oolongs since they have a very distinctive flavor. But that would be a tea pot not a kettle.

I have a Cuisinart kettle that has 6 temperature settings. It works perfectly for me. It is a bit expensive, $100, but you can heat the water for any type of tea in it very easily. Otherwise I would think that any tea kettle would work fine. I would aim for stainless steel over anything plasticy for flavor reasons.


----------



## Colin Taber

Lipton black in the morning, just to get things started.

I had a great blend of loose leaf years ago called Arctic Fire. From memory it was peppermint (which gave a wonderfully cool and clean taste) blended with mango and peach.


----------



## stormhawk

Well, I went back to Teavana ... but not the one where the mean lady said bad things about online purchasing of her company's tea ... same mall, but it's a big monster of a mall, two separate buildings on the same property. Today I was there to look at the iPod Nano and on the way to the Apple store, I passed a Teavana. My friend and I decided that it was a fine day to try some free teas, and poke around a bit. 

The clerk was really nice, and very knowledgable about his stock. He was courteous, and I left with one of the more expensive teas ... the Dragon Phoenix Pearls. it's a jasmine tea (and I do so love jasmine). 

Then I went to the fancy kitchen store in the other half of the mall and got a new Bodum tea infuser that I can put in a cup when i just want one cup of tea.  

The Dragon Phoenix Pearls are quite lovely!


----------



## Robert Clear

How can I not have seen this thread before? I'm British, so you would have thought my tea-antenae would have alerted me by now! 

As it happens I've just written a blog post about tea:
http://the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/06/ultimate-cuppa.html

Stormhawk, I've had Dragon Pearls (though not Dragon Phoenix Pearls) before, and it was delicious. Good choice!


----------



## stormhawk

Robert Clear said:


> Stormhawk, I've had Dragon Pearls (though not Dragon Phoenix Pearls) before, and it was delicious. Good choice!


A trip to my cabinet has revealed that the tea I bought today is Jasmine Dragon Pearls ...

Dragon Phoenix Pearls is a variety that a friend didn't like and gave to me that had been purchased at a local spice and tea vendor.

Sorry for my error.


----------



## Robert Clear

I've got into white tea lately. Maybe worth a try if you like delicately flavoured leaves?


----------



## stormhawk

stormhawk said:


> A trip to my cabinet has revealed that the tea I bought today is Jasmine Dragon Pearls ...
> 
> Dragon Phoenix Pearls is a variety that a friend didn't like and gave to me that had been purchased at a local spice and tea vendor.
> 
> Sorry for my error.


And now I have to apologize for my apology ...

It IS Jasmine Dragon Phoenix Pearls. I was checking something else on the Teavana website and there it was. Apparently there wasn't enough room on the bag label for the whole name.

Robert, thanks for the suggestion on the White Teas. I've tried a few but it's not my "go-to" variety. I usually go for the stronger, black-leafed teas. Unless I'm _relaxing_ with tea. The whites are great for that!


----------



## corkyb

Can you recommend an oolong clay teapot?  I find I really like the oolongs best myself.  But I just make them in the cast iron pot.


----------



## Atunah

That Copper Knot from Teavana mentioned earlier, looks an awful lot like the China Yunnan Golden Downy Pekoe from TG that I have. I love love that tea. I have had yunnans from Adagio before, but it was a lower grade and caused me stomach issues. My hubby loved it though. The Golden Downy is curled up like the one I see on the picture on the Teavana site. 
I think Adagio has one even tighter wrapped and they are like large balls.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I just did a search and found Oolong pots that I thought were nice and put them on my Christmas list.


----------



## Not Here

ProfCrash said:


> I just did a search and found Oolong pots that I thought were nice and put them on my Christmas list.


I'm actually doing to same.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Hey all. I am listening to a report on CNN and they are discussing a ban on some teas from Japan due to Radiation. The reports name is Japan is on High Radiation Alert in the video page.


----------



## JimC1946

In a novel I was reading last week, there was a mention of "PG Tips" tea. I looked it up, and it's apparently one of the most popular teas in England. I ordered a box of forty bags from Amazon for about $6. I like the tea very much. It's very robust, reminding me a bit of Irish Breakfast Tea.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

So far today I have brewed

2 pots of Rooibos Lemon
2 pots of Sumatra Oolong Barisan
1 pot of Genmaicha.

I love tea.


----------



## Neo

Atunah said:


> That Copper Knot from Teavana mentioned earlier, looks an awful lot like the China Yunnan Golden Downy Pekoe from TG that I have. I love love that tea. I have had yunnans from Adagio before, but it was a lower grade and caused me stomach issues. My hubby loved it though. The Golden Downy is curled up like the one I see on the picture on the Teavana site.
> I think Adagio has one even tighter wrapped and they are like large balls.


Thank you so much Atunah, that does indeed sound right (except for the smoky part of the description, but maybe I'm just not too sensitive to that particular accent in the copper knot??). In any case, this is super helpful of you and I really appreciate it !

I think I will ask for a sample of the China Yunnan Golden Downy Pekoe with my next order (have to get some Rooibos for my parents) so I can make sure


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

JimC1946 said:


> In a novel I was reading last week, there was a mention of "PG Tips" tea. I looked it up, and it's apparently one of the most popular teas in England. I ordered a box of forty bags from Amazon for about $6. I like the tea very much. It's very robust, reminding me a bit of Irish Breakfast Tea.


My grocery store carries PG Tips. I love it! Right now I'm drinking The Original Scottish Blend I found at the British store in San Clemente, which I also love!


----------



## Robert Clear

JimC1946 said:


> In a novel I was reading last week, there was a mention of "PG Tips" tea. I looked it up, and it's apparently one of the most popular teas in England. I ordered a box of forty bags from Amazon for about $6. I like the tea very much. It's very robust, reminding me a bit of Irish Breakfast Tea.


Yep, I can confirm that PG Tips is one of the most popular brands of tea over here in the UK. In fact there's some in my cupboard right now! I had no idea they sold it in the US, though.


----------



## Ruth Harris

PG Tips is sold at my supermarket (not a fancy gourmet shop) here in NYC. I first heard of PGTips from a Brit hairstylist who drank it throughout the day. Brewed super strong, btw. I guess to help him deal with demanding customers like me! lol


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Go to Rockafeller Center, find the Tea Gschwendner store, buy 2 ounces of Anna's and 2 ounces of Arabian Nights. Give it to your hairdresser. He will be forever grateful. Great teas that are better for you as a loose leaf then the bagged variety.


----------



## Atunah

Neo said:


> Thank you so much Atunah, that does indeed sound right (except for the smoky part of the description, but maybe I'm just not too sensitive to that particular accent in the copper knot??). In any case, this is super helpful of you and I really appreciate it !
> 
> I think I will ask for a sample of the China Yunnan Golden Downy Pekoe with my next order (have to get some Rooibos for my parents) so I can make sure


Yes, ask for a sample. I did not find it very smokey, more earthy. I like earthy, not so much big on smokey. I love love the Golden Downy. That and the Special Keemun are currently my favs at TG. I have had yunnans from Adagio I think I mentioned that, but I could never drink them. For some reason they upset my stomach. I find the TG one much more refined. Ok that sounds snobbish . Its just so smooth and earthy and layered. Very very good. So don't be turned off the smoky in the description as I didn't find it much so.


----------



## Atunah

They sell PG Tips everywhere here. I bought it for my hubby before we went to all whole leaf tea. I liked it a lot, but it messed with my stomach since I have GERD and that stuff is strong  . It also stained my teeth quite a bit. I have very old and porous bridges and crown on the front so I found it difficult to keep my teeth from looking like I was using chewing tobacco  

Hubby still likes it, he finished the box since we had a big one. I have now weened him onto good loose leaf English Breakfast instead. 

But PG Tips does hit a certain spot. Don't know what it is.


----------



## BTackitt

So for 2 months or more, I have been staring at 

and wishing.. now I am sitting here with more than enough in Amazon GC for it...

I may never USE it..... but... wow.. I LIKEY.


----------



## Neo

BTackitt said:


> So for 2 months or more, I have been staring at
> 
> and wishing.. now I am sitting here with more than enough in Amazon GC for it...
> 
> I may never USE it..... but... wow.. I LIKEY.


It's adorable!!!!! I say go for it - but then again, what else would you expect of me 

And why wouldn't you use it?? Surely, once it's there, you would feel the urge to fil it with some hot, liquid, deliciousness


----------



## Atunah

BTackitt said:


> So for 2 months or more, I have been staring at
> 
> and wishing.. now I am sitting here with more than enough in Amazon GC for it...
> 
> I may never USE it..... but... wow.. I LIKEY.


Wow, its large. That's a lot of tea. The color is totally awesome though. You need that one


----------



## JimC1946

BTackitt said:


> So for 2 months or more, I have been staring at
> 
> and wishing.. now I am sitting here with more than enough in Amazon GC for it...
> 
> I may never USE it..... but... wow.. I LIKEY.


And I was perfectly happy with my Mr. Coffee maker. Until you posted this. I hate you, I hate you, I hate you.

I'm okay now.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Go for it. We can point you in the direction of many good brews to fill it with.

Today I managed to make my way through one pot of Rooibos Ginger, 2 pots of Genmaicha, and 2 pots of Oolong.


----------



## BTackitt

I caved.. I bought it... 75 ounces of hot yummy tea.. time to plan a tea party!


----------



## Neo

Yaayyyyy, congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Robert Clear

ProfCrash said:


> Go for it. We can point you in the direction of many good brews to fill it with.
> 
> Today I managed to make my way through one pot of Rooibos Ginger, 2 pots of Genmaicha, and 2 pots of Oolong.


Wow, that's quite a tea-marathon!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

That is a normal day at the office. I'll have 2 24 ounce pots (the cast iron tea pot holds that much), 2 18 ounce pots (one infuser), and 2 6 ounce tea pots (second smaller infuser).

I like tea.


----------



## BTackitt

Came today... and its HUGE!!! HAHHAHAHAHAH OMG HAHAHAH!   I LOVE IT!

First thing DH said was, I want new dishes that exact color! It is totally gorgeous in person, but HUGE!
Leaving for Las Vegas tomorrow morning.. so I'll try it out after we get back. when the temps hit 106* and higher, hot tea is only a early morning thing for me.


----------



## Neo

Just wanted to let you know that I finally made my way to the NYC store at the Rockefeller Center today, but found it closed and out of business


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Damn. That didn't take long


----------



## Atunah

They aren't going to leave the US are they?   Panic panic   . Are there any stores of them left now?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I think they still have one in Chicago. Rockefeller Center had to be really expensive rent.


----------



## Neo

It also seems that they have a small store in the Upper West Side in NYC too, but will have to check up on that one!

So sad though


----------



## wildwitchof

I'm venturing out of the Writer's Cafe and found this thread. Did you know they only serve coffee in there? I couldn't stand it anymore! I've never drank a cup of that foul brew in my life!

Tea, however...

A couple posts up I saw the teapot my husband gave me for Christmas to replace the one he got me a few years ago. Tragically, I dropped a spice jar on the handle and it sliced clean off. Hot tea started pouring out of the hole onto the counter. And because I keep it on a heating element all day (fuels the writing), the glaze had already started to crack. (I knew the heating element is forbidden with the pot, but could deal with the cracked glaze. No handle, however, has meant a switch to glass.)

Anyway, I just had to say hello. My current tea favorite is Peet's Pumphrey's Blend. Well, I prefer the $17 Oolong, but I ration that out.

Glad to find like-minded folks here on KB.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Welcome to the thread

I wish I could ration out my favorite expensive teas. For the moment I am not replacing them while drinking others that really are yummy but less expensive.


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> Just wanted to let you know that I finally made my way to the NYC store at the Rockefeller Center today, but found it closed and out of business


The TG store?? Already Remember the one in Charlotte? That too went out of business or switched to another name. What a shame. I'm surprised you didn't get there sooner though. Or isn't TG one of your faves?


----------



## Neo

corkyb said:


> The TG store?? Already Remember the one in Charlotte? That too went out of business or switched to another name. What a shame. I'm surprised you didn't get there sooner though. Or isn't TG one of your faves?


It is, indeed - which is exactly why I avoided going, it would have been a most dangerous place!!! That, and it's really not in my area of town, lol. Oh well, guess it wasn't meant to be! Just placed an order online and asked for saples of the China Yunnan Golden Downy Pekoe and of the Special Keemun Atunah likes so much


----------



## MamaProfCrash

She is not the only one. That Keemun is one of my favorites.


----------



## ayuryogini

I'm new to this thread as well- just started really getting into tea, as of this week!

*ProfCrash*, you recommend  Gong Fu Tea especially for the Oolongs; 
I fell in love with that site, and I'm wondering if their other teas are also really good, because I have enough in my cart right now to get free shipping, but if there is a better place to get tea in general, I'd like to go there. Thanks.

*atunah*, beautiful tea shelves.


----------



## corkyb

I didn't know you could ask for samples.  Do they charge?  What part of Manhattan are you in Neo?  I always have to laugh at people from NYC.  To you guys, traveling two miles is like travelling 50 for us.  It's weird.  It's like that for everybody too.  And going to another borough is like going to another country, LOL.  It must be related to how crowded the city is.


----------



## Neo

They don't charge for samples, which is a nice way to try a tea before committing to it. I never ask for more than 2 though.

I guess one of the reasons is probably that you would hop into your car to go the 50 miles. I walk everywhere, so when something is at the other end of the city, well, it's far!!!!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Neo said:


> Just wanted to let you know that I finally made my way to the NYC store at the Rockefeller Center today, but found it closed and out of business


Well phooey. Guess I can take that off my list for my visit next March


----------



## corkyb

Well, phooey, I wouldn''t get around much if I had to walk everywhere.  You don't take subways or taxis?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

ayuryogini said:


> I'm new to this thread as well- just started really getting into tea, as of this week!
> 
> *ProfCrash*, you recommend  Gong Fu Tea especially for the Oolongs;
> I fell in love with that site, and I'm wondering if their other teas are also really good, because I have enough in my cart right now to get free shipping, but if there is a better place to get tea in general, I'd like to go there. Thanks.
> 
> *atunah*, beautiful tea shelves.


I really, really Gong Fu's Oolongs and Pu erh's. I have not tried any of their teas but I am going to give them a shot for blacks and greens on my next order. I can see myself splitting my orders between Gong Fu and Tea Gschwendner with Gong Fu getting all of my oolong order right now.


----------



## Chad Winters

Gretchen Galway said:


> . And because I keep it on a heating element all day (fuels the writing), the glaze had already started to crack. (I knew the heating element is forbidden with the pot, but could deal with the cracked glaze. No handle, however, has meant a switch to glass.)


you should try a cast iron pot with a tea light warmer


----------



## crebel

ayuryogini said:


> I'm new to this thread as well- just started really getting into tea, as of this week!
> 
> *ProfCrash*, you recommend  Gong Fu Tea especially for the Oolongs;
> I fell in love with that site, and I'm wondering if their other teas are also really good, because I have enough in my cart right now to get free shipping, but if there is a better place to get tea in general, I'd like to go there. Thanks.
> 
> *atunah*, beautiful tea shelves.


The Cream Assam and Earl Grey Supreme are two of my everyday favorites from Gong Fu along with their Jasmine Dragon Pearls


----------



## Tatiana

I'm looking for a Ceylon Decaf for DH.  Just straight black Ceylon tea, no blend, decaf.  Any suggestions?  I know I can do a quick infusion to get rid of the caffeine, then a 2nd longer infusion for a decaf but DH wants a Ceylon Decaf.    We have been using TG's Ceylon Decaf for years but they just recently stopped carrying it.    DH wants a new tea, and he wants it now!  

Thank you for any suggestions.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Sorry not seeing it any where.


----------



## Atunah

I see decaf ceylon on Adagio.com and I see a couple on Uptontea.com. Also on Harney.com.
If I see any other I'll post.


----------



## wildwitchof

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> you should try a cast iron pot with a tea light warmer


I've never thought of this. I do use cast iron pans. I do have a pewter tea pot, a la Paul Revere, but it's on the small side and is special to me. I seem to destroy things, so I "save up" the good things I own by tucking them away.

Cast iron, though--I'll look into that. Thanks.


----------



## Atunah

I wish there was a coupon from Tea Gschwendner. I have a big reorder to do. Maybe I'll wait a little longer just in case. 
Seems to be my luck that they come out right after I placed an order  

I need more Keemun, I plowed through that and the Downy Yunnan like its crack.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL I'll have to try the Downy Yunnan on my next order. I need to finish off some teas before ordering again.


----------



## jonathanmoeller

My girlfriend bought me something called "Irish Breakfast Tea" from Trader Joe's.

It's really very good, though I never actually have it for breakfast.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yup. It is in line with English Breakfast tea. Similar blend, I am not sure how they are different but they are close to one another.


----------



## stormhawk

Bushmills mixes better with the Irish Breakfast.


----------



## Chad Winters

jonathanmoeller said:


> My girlfriend bought me something called "Irish Breakfast Tea" from Trader Joe's.
> 
> It's really very good, though I never actually have it for breakfast.


I think they call it breakfast because its high in caffeine. Could be dangerous for afternoon or bedtime tea.


----------



## wildwitchof

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I think they call it breakfast because its high in caffeine. Could be dangerous for afternoon or bedtime tea.


TJoe's has a decaf Irish Breakfast, too, that is awesome for iced tea. It comes bagged in large boxes, so you can grab 10 bags at a time and make a big pitcher.

I'm always looking for lower-caffeine teas that have flavor. Real teas, not just tisanes. I'm into TJ's ruby red chai for that reason (a rooibos), though I prefer it hot. My 7 yo daughter loves it and I don't have to worry about turning her into a caffeine addict.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Rooibos is an herbal not a tea. 

Green and white teas tend to be the lowest in caffeine although most blacks and Oolongs are still about half the caffeine of a cup a coffee.


----------



## wildwitchof

Ah, Rooibos not a tea. That makes sense. But it has a tea-ness to it that's lacking with, say, mint.

I don't drink coffee, so I'm fairly sensitive to caffeine. I have a drawer of about 40 teas (and herbals) and often have to make a choice based on how they've "jolted" me in the past.

Especially since I drink about 6 cups every am.


----------



## journeymama

I love PG tips and Typhoo!


----------



## ayuryogini

I placed my first order with Gong-Fu Tea on Wednesday and it arrived yesterday! (They're in Iowa, I'm in California). They included a hand-written note with the order. 
As usual I went a bit overboard, and bought enough so I could get free shipping. 
I ordered 12 different types in the smallest increment they offered. I didn't realize how much tea that was, but it's a great sampler.
At *ProfCrash's* recommendation, I bought the Milk Oolong; so far it's the only one I've tried, and it is fantastic. 
I don't have one of the clay Oolong pots yet, but I prepared the water at the recommended temperature, and steeped it for 6 minutes instead of the recommended 3 minutes, because it didn't taste strong enough at 3 minutes. It is so good.
I am loving this thread, and am really excited about all my new teas, and all the great info and enthusiasm for tea on this thread.


----------



## Atunah

Let us know how you like them as you drink them. Did you get just Oolongs or other teas too. I been looking to get some Oolongs from then since ProfCrash was so happy with them. They have some interesting black teas too.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

ayuryogini: Glad to hear that you are enjoying the Milk Oolong. An alternative to brewing for so long is to double the amount of tea. I find that I can get three infusions out of their Oolongs which is great.


----------



## Tatiana

Tea tasting comparison # 1 today:

We need to find a new Ceylon Decaf because TG is no longer carrying it. I thought, while I was ordering the Ceylon Decaf from Harney & Sons I might try a few others of their Ceylon (we're partial to Ceylon instead of India or China) teas.

We were comparing TeaGschwender's Ceylon Pekoe *Uva Highlands* and Harney & Sons *Kenilworth Gardens* Orange Pekoe and Harney & Sons *New Vithanakade* (Ceylon), this is one of their EXTRA SPECIAL Ceylons.

TG Uva Highlands is our current tea and DH's favourite. Today DH commented that he wished his father was still alive so he could taste the Uva because it's so good and he would have loved it. So, with that in mind I knew the taste testing was going to be an uphill battle.  I steeped the TG-UH 3 tsp of tea (my tea scoop) & 16 oz boiling water for 3 minutes; HS-KG 3 tsp & 16 oz boiling water for 5 minutes (package instructions - I thought it was a bit long but that's what they recommended); and HS-NV 3 tsp and 16 oz boiling water for 4 minutes (again package instructions). They were all steeped in similar glass teapots.

DH's results:

TG Uva Highlands ***** top marks
HS Kenilworth *** acceptable
HS Vithanakade * blah

Me (remember I made it to DH's taste - I prefer my Uva not as strong):

TG Uva Highlands *** good but because I made as DH likes it was just too strong for me.
HS Kenilworth *** good
HS Vithanakade ***** top marks - smooth, well rounded, not overly strong, a really nice Ceylon - now my favourite

I'd heard really good things about tea from the Kenilworth Gardens but it was a disappointment. Tomorrow or Tuesday I'll compare the UH the way I like it with the Kenilworth and see how it is.

So far for our normal every day tea I'll still be ordering TG Uva Highlands for DH and Harney & Sons New Vithanakade for me.

Tonight we're testing Harney & Sons Ceylon Decaf vs TG Ceylon Decaf.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Sounds like a good time is being had by all.

I broke down and put in a Gong Fu order. I included a note that said that Kindle Boards loves them.

Frozen Summit

Milk Oolong

The Iron Goddess

Wuyi Shan Red Cape

Blue Spring Oolong

Keemun Hao Ya

Honyama Sencha

Marrakech Market

Cape Town Rooibos Organic


----------



## Atunah

Which ones of the Gong Fu Oolongs are of the more greenish and medium variety? I need to replace my greenish/medium ones, those that aren't too roasted, or whatever they do with them  . 

I was being really good for a while. But now I ordered my replacement tea from TG and it opened the floodgates.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Milk Oolong and Blue Spring Oolong are more greenish. I have not had an Oolong from Gong Fu that is not greenish. Interestingly, most of the Oolongs from TG are darker in nature.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks, that is what I needed to know. I am stocked on the darker ones, but you are right, I only saw one green one from TG. 

I might just get a few from Gong Fu to see what I like best. Good thing is they sell in 2 oz sizes.


----------



## crebel

I got an e-mail newsletter from Gong-Fu and they are listing a new Organic Green Toucha.  The description says:  "Made from deep green leaves from the Yunnan Province in southern China, this bowl shaped puerh tea produces a slightly smoky and vegetal sweet brew. Produced in the summer, this organic tuocha is sun-dried, steamed and then molded into small bowls. Will provide multiple infusions."  That sounds like what you are looking for Atunah!

As far as being "greenish", the Milk Oolong leaves are a bright green when brewed, they look like spinach in the infuser.  I drink the Milk Oolong more than any other tea now even though the Cream Assam is still my first cup every day.

Ayuryogini, what other teas did you get to try?  Prof, I am interested to hear what you think of Iron Goddess.  I have that on my list to try.  The Marrakech Market is too flavored for me as a hot tea, I like it iced.  Looking at my catalog, it looks like you have just about every Oolong they sell now, enjoy!


----------



## Neo

Nice list Prof! I'll be curious to know whether you prefer the TG or the Gong Fu Keemun! I just had my first pot from the TG sample yesterday, yummy. But I will be traveling ant won't order before my return, so would love to know from you which one you recommend


----------



## Atunah

*crebel* that Toucha does sound nice.

You guys are killing me . I am making a list from your lists and its a really long list 

How in the heck am I going to smuggle more tea in the house without hubby noticing.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I've just had a lovely cup of Bossa Nova and one of rooibos panna cotta rhubarb.  I really like the Bossa nova, but I'm not sure if I'm liking the flavorings, or if I'm liking that it is an oolong.


----------



## Jen

*tip toeing in* (anyone that knows me from the accessory thread knows this is dangerous)

I was at the mall yesterday and I went past the new Teavana handing out free samples, I grabbed one.  It was the Youthberry/wild orange blend and may have been the best tea I've ever tasted.  I almost went in, but was tired of shopping and didn't have the energy to get into it.  Now I do though!  I'm thinking of ordering some online, and a cast iron pot and warmer (from Amazon, I'm going to start a bit cheaper than the ones at Teavava to see how it goes).  I need some other recommendations for a beginner.  I love green tea and plan on trying the Sencha, otherwise I tend to like fruity and sweet but not overwhelmingly sweet.  I don't tend to like the flowery ones.  I have started to skim the pages of this thread but it's a bit overwhelming!  

I have a bad feeling this is the beginning of a very expensive habit.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Bad idea Jen!  This thread is almost as bad as the accessories thread, except tea is a healthy addiction.  I like fruity flavors and rooibos or roobush is my favorite tea base, although it isn't really tea.  

I'm sure some of the others will chime in with favorites and store links soon.


----------



## JMJeffries

I've been a tea drinker since I was a child.  My favorite tea is is Starbuck's Passion, both hot and cold.  My second favorite tea is a bag of tea my husband brought me from India a couple years ago.  Unfortunately, I can't read the name or type, but it is very good and has a strong almost smoky taste.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL

Skimming is dangerous. (grins)

If you like green tea you will probably like some of the more mello Oolongs. I love Gong Fu's Milk Oolong, Blue Spring Oolong, and Baozhong Oolong.

I am experimenting with more of their Oolongs this week. I am trying Iron Goddess right now. It is closer to a black tea then a green tea. It is good but not as good as the Milk Oolong or Blue Spring Oolong.

Tea Gschewndner has some nice Oolongs but they tend to be closer to a black tea then a green tea. 

And the greens. Oh the Japanese greens. So many varieties to play with and all so yummy. Sencha and Bancha are the most common but there are even variants there.

I am not a huge fan of flavored teas but the people who like them tend to like Teavana and Lupicia.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I just made a pot of the Frozen Summit from gong Fu. It is going on my buy more of list. Very nice.


----------



## Ben White

There's a TEA THREAD?  I can't believe I missed this.  My OTT is English Breakfast but lately I've really been enjoying rooibos, especially with vanilla.


----------



## JMJeffries

I am currently drinking a lovely vanilla chai tea which I picked up today at the grocery store.  Love the vanilla undertones.


----------



## corkyb

I just placed an order with Zhi Tea.  I really like their teas.  I order plum oolong, milky something oolong, Mate sicilian, Japanese sencha (never tasted sencha before), and two others I think.  Spent over $100 in 5 minutes flat.  Next stop, that place that Prof likes with the weird name.  Oh I ordered ginseng oolong also.  I really like oolong tea. I was off of caffeine til I discovered that stuff.


----------



## crebel

ProfCrash said:


> I love Gong Fu's Milk Oolong, Blue Spring Oolong, and Baozhong Oolong.
> 
> I am experimenting with more of their Oolongs this week. I am trying Iron Goddess right now. It is closer to a black tea then a green tea. It is good but not as good as the Milk Oolong or Blue Spring Oolong.


Do you think it seems more "black" because the tea master applies a high roast at the end of the processing? How would you describe the Iron Goddess flavor? I am putting the Gong Fu reserve Dan Chong Charcoal-Fired on my Christmas list this year. It is supposedly from wild, ancient tea trees and aged at least 5 years. I don't think they brew individual cups of this tea at the store and I can't bring myself to spend $50 for 2 oz, but I really want to try it.

My list is very long for the next trip I make to Gong Fu. It took me a long time to figure out that it is not flavored tea I don't like, it is "fruity" teas I don't like (except occasionally as iced), I love "floral" teas and "spice" teas even though my favorites are likely to be plain teas.

I read an article recently that said Oolongs are generally considered "at their best" on the 3rd or 4th rebrewing of the same leaves. I know you re-steep many of your teas. How do you think the flavor changes?


----------



## Neo

Hi *Jen*!!! So glad you finally made it over here 

My favorite green tea is from Mariage Freres, and is called The sur Le Nil. I buy my Mariage Freres teas on the Porte Rouge website, they have the best selection here in the US that I could find.

http://www.porterouge.biz/

Another favorite provider here is Teagschwendner, which also offers very good quality teas. I love their green Asatsuyu tea, it's just so light and refreshing, simply lovely!

http://shop.tgtea.com/store/

While I tend to prefer flavored teas (althgouh not overly flavored ones), I am not a fan of Teavana (except for their tea ware - love their cast iron tea pots and other accessories!), nor Lupicia.

I mainly buy my teas from the above 2 websites, and Zhi Tea for the Plum Oolong they have:

http://zhitea.com/

I am also curious to try the Milk Oolong and Cream Assam from Gong Fu, that *Crebel* and *Prof* like so much.

But where tea is concerned, we can all tell you whatever we want, but there is nothing to it: you have to try them and decide for yourself which you like best . The more you drink and try, the better you will know from descriptions alone whether or not you will like what you buy - I hardly ever buy a new tea that I don't like now, but at first it happened all the time! So much fun though!!


----------



## cmg.sweet

I think i want to try this milk oolong and the plum oolong too, but first i need to finish some of what i already have.


----------



## Neo

*Prof*, I was wondering: do you prefer the TG Keemun or the Gong Fu one?


----------



## corkyb

cmg.sweet said:


> I think i want to try this milk oolong and the plum oolong too, but first i need to finish some of what i already have.


No you don't need to do that. Just think of it as an extended accessories thread and you will be pushing that one click button.


----------



## Atunah

Neo said:


> *Prof*, I was wondering: do you prefer the TG Keemun or the Gong Fu one?


I was wondering about this one too. Although for me the TG one is pretty awesome and I don't know how it could be any better than that. Yummy stuff.

I too am making a list for Gong Fu, but it will have to be into the future at some point. I just recently got a order from TG and I have to drink up some stuff I already have first.

But I like to be prepared


----------



## cmg.sweet

corkyb said:


> No you don't need to do that. Just think of it as an extended accessories thread and you will be pushing that one click button.


Nope, gotta start behaving myself!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Neo said:


> *Prof*, I was wondering: do you prefer the TG Keemun or the Gong Fu one?


I have not tried the Gong Fu version yet. Saturday was my softball tournament so I was out of the house from 8 Am to 7 PM. we played five games (lost in the championship game) and came home beat. Sunday was devoted to trying three of the new Oolongs. I am hoping to try the new Keemun this week.

I think that the darker oolongs are simply more processed then the mor green Oolongs. Oolongs are sort of half way between a green and a black so i am sure that the different colors are due to the different processes.


----------



## Andra

Jen said:


> *tip toeing in* (anyone that knows me from the accessory thread knows this is dangerous)
> 
> I was at the mall yesterday and I went past the new Teavana handing out free samples, I grabbed one. It was the Youthberry/wild orange blend and may have been the best tea I've ever tasted. I almost went in, but was tired of shopping and didn't have the energy to get into it. Now I do though! I'm thinking of ordering some online, and a cast iron pot and warmer (from Amazon, I'm going to start a bit cheaper than the ones at Teavava to see how it goes). I need some other recommendations for a beginner. I love green tea and plan on trying the Sencha, otherwise I tend to like fruity and sweet but not overwhelmingly sweet. I don't tend to like the flowery ones. I have started to skim the pages of this thread but it's a bit overwhelming!
> 
> I have a bad feeling this is the beginning of a very expensive habit.


I like fruity "teas" - but I like the ones that are more tart than sweet, especially since I rarely add sugar any more. 
My favorites from Teavana right now are Raspberry Riot Lemon Mate (first pot of the day since it's caffeinated), the discontinued Raspberry Sangria, Sweet Fruit Garden (the replacement for Raspberry Sangria, but it has other fruity flavors) and Blackberry Mojito (a flavored green).
I also keep Adagio's Sour Apple on hand.
And Zhi Tea is here in Austin and I am hooked on their Berry Hibuscus.

It took me about 6 months to figure out what I really like - and was it fun?!?! YES!!


----------



## Atunah

Fun yes, well maybe not for the credit card. But beware, or you'll end up with a DVD shelf packed full of teas.  

I can't help much with the fruity teas as I found out I don't like over flavored or scented teas. I got a bunch of the 2 oz sizes from Teavana and really only liked maybe 2. Then I moved on to other places including Tea Gschwendner and I like their flavored stuff much better, its more unassuming for lack of better word. 

But then at some point I found out that what I really like best are non flavored teas  . So I still have a large flavored section to work though and I have narrowed down to a few I really like. I will end up with more single estate un flavored stuff when I am done downsizing my shelf. Sometimes this decade, maybe.


----------



## Neo

Atunah said:


> Fun yes, well maybe not for the credit card. But beware, or you'll end up with a DVD shelf packed full of teas.


LOL Atunah! But that's not so bad, actually, right ?


----------



## Atunah

That depends 










I need to update my picture, it looks a little different now. This was taken before I bought all the black teas they had in their warehouse at Tea Gschwendner .

At some point I will have mostly containers like the top rows. Phasing out, one cup at a time.


----------



## Neo

Atunah said:


> That depends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to update my picture, it looks a little different now. This was taken before I bought all the black teas they had in their warehouse at Tea Gschwendner .
> 
> At some point I will have mostly containers like the top rows. Phasing out, one cup at a time.


See, I think it's beautiful !!!!

Funny, I'm drinking more and more blacks too these days! And I tried the TG Keemun (got a sample) and agree it's yummy! I'll have to place an order soon but holding up while waiting for *Prof* to give us her final verdict between the TG and Gong Fu Keemuns 

Well, that, and I need to get home before placing an order too, lol. I have been drinking more and more Mariage Freres teas lately too, rotating mainly between Imperial Wedding, Black Orchid, and French Breakfast (love that last one!!!).


----------



## Elizabeth Black

My favorite hot tea is Egyptian licorice. I also like PG Tips. Earl Grey makes incredible iced tea.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL I love the Keemun from TG. I really enjoyed the Keemun from Teavana as well. I'll try the Gong Fu one tonight. I can easily see buying Keemun from Teavan and TG


----------



## Jen

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone! *Neo*, you know I trust your taste  ! *Andra*, it sounds like we have similar tastes too!

I ordered a couple of teapots and warmers from Amazon (I know I'll want one at home, but really envision most of my tea drinking being at work) and a smallish programable temperature tea kettle for my office as well. I wanted a smaller one because I just don't have the space for something gigantic, but also wanted a variable temperature one. This one fit the bill for me.



I'll probably be placing my Teavana order tonight. I'll let you know what I end up with, things have been in and out of my cart for the last few days!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Tried the Gong Fu Keemun. I prefer the TG Keemun.


----------



## Atunah

Caesar has spoken.


----------



## skyblue

*Jen*, I loved that Orange Blossom tea sample, too, but the Teavana people scare me! . I may have purchased some, but the high pressure sales tactics are off putting! I am really craving some iced orange blossom tea in this intense heat!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I would order the tea online if I were you. Or I would tell the sales staff that their high pressure sales are off putting. I do that every time I go there. I saw them selling the giant container to a woman and it was only a quarter filled. I asked if they have smaller containers, they do, and she said "Yes but they are only $1 off and you don't get a refill discount" The woman got the smaller container.

It makes it hard to recommend Teavana to a new tea drinker because I know that they are going to be pressured and if you don't have someone with you it can be expensive and not fun.


----------



## Andra

And if you order online from Teavana and use the affiliate link, KB gets a little something too...
Teavana routinely offers free shipping on orders over $50 and they discount your tea cost based on how much you buy.  But the people in the stores don't usually bother to tell you that the discount is on the TOTAL amount of tea that you purchase.  So you don't need 1 or 2 or 5 pounds of the same tea.  The mail orders also come in nice foil pouches that will keep better than the little bags that you get in the store and they are EXACTLY 2 ounces each.  None of this - "Oh, I went over - is that OK?" stuff that they pull in the stores.
I thought I would be going to the store more often since there is now one in Austin, but I just go in to sample and smell things.  Then I go home and order online.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Andra, that sounds like a good plan.

Have you told the people at the store that you don't like how pushy they are and that you shop online instead because of that?


----------



## Tatiana

My TG Ceylon Uva Highlands is being delivered today!    Dh will be happy.  He's been drinking Harney & Sons Ceylon Kenilworth Garden and, while it's "acceptable", he prefers Uva from TG.


----------



## Atunah

Tatiana said:


> My TG Ceylon Uva Highlands is being delivered today!  Dh will be happy. He's been drinking Harney & Sons Ceylon Kenilworth Garden and, while it's "acceptable", he prefers Uva from TG.


Did you ever find a satisfying Decaf Ceylon?


----------



## Jen

Geez, I don't think I'll ever walk into a Teavana now!  I pretty much loathe malls anyway, they make me claustrophobic - I only go in emergency situations.  I can't STAND pushy sales people!  Or people who ask you 40 times if you're still doing okay.  YES!  Leave me alone!  

I still haven't ordered yet, I keep changing my mind. I know I'm getting lots of the Youthberry/Orange blossom blend because I know I like that, I'll probably get the sencha green tea, the cacao mint (love thin mints, have to try it!), apple lemon pomegranite rooibos, matevana (have had that one before), and maybe the raspberry riot mate.  Plus some tins to keep it all in.  I definitely see this becoming a very expensive habit!  I stayed away as long as I could   !  I'm pretty excited I have to say!


----------



## Neo

Yaaayyyy *Jen*!!!! So exciting !!!!!!!! If you end up ordering from Tevana anyway, one of the few I really love there (besides their discontinued Raspberry Sangria, pity really on that one), is their Blueberry Bliss - with green Rooibos. It's super fresh and yummy, love it hot and cold, so it's the perfect cup to make and that you can actually forget and continue enjoying an hour later


----------



## Jen

Neo said:


> Yaaayyyy *Jen*!!!! So exciting !!!!!!!! If you end up ordering from Tevana anyway, one of the few I really love there (besides their discontinued Raspberry Sangria, pity really on that one), is their Blueberry Bliss - with green Rooibos. It's super fresh and yummy, love it hot and cold, so it's the perfect cup to make and that you can actually forget and continue enjoying an hour later


I added it to my cart, thanks for the tip  !

I'm really curious about the rock sugar - I pretty much only use Sugar in the Raw for my coffee, anyone know the difference? I've always put just a touch of honey in my green tea.


----------



## Neo

Now I can't wait for you to place your order and get your stuff and try it !!!! Not sure about the rock sugar, as I've stopped using any kind of sweetener whatsoever in my tea, a little over a year ago (except for sour herbals ). Before that, I always used sugar in the raw. Bt I think *Atunah* uses rock sugar sometimes?

*Prof*, thank you so much for your feedback on the Gong Fu Keemun, really appreciate it! I will be placing an order with TG soon I think - I think I have some kind of coupon to use before the end of the month, so I might as well get the Keemun and the Golden downy Yunnan (haven't received any sample of that one even though I had asked for it , but guess will take a leap of faith based on Atunah's recommendation - I'm not too worried ).


----------



## corkyb

Neo, will you share the coupon if it not a single use type?


----------



## Neo

OK, what I've been trying to do doesn't seem to be working, but they say to add 100g of the Fruit Paradise Tea to your cart and then use the code SUMMER at checkout for 100g free Fruit Paradise Tea and free shipping if your order is $50 or more.

Enjoy


----------



## corkyb

Oh are you going to be in Chicago?
I;d sure stop in and get a cuppa iced tea if I was going to, but, alas, I am not.
Thanks for posting though.


----------



## corkyb

Holy smoke neo.  I opened this page and saw that you posted a coupon for a free iced tea in their Chicago store.  Now that is gone and the above message is there from you.  Weird.  Pay no attention to my response then.  Carry on.  That is a good deal if it works


----------



## Neo

No *Corkyb*, as I said above, it Just didn't post the part of the email I wanted it to, lol. Coupon now posted. Again, enjoy!


----------



## Andra

ProfCrash said:


> Andra, that sounds like a good plan.
> 
> Have you told the people at the store that you don't like how pushy they are and that you shop online instead because of that?


YUP!! Every time I go in there 
They really are hurting themselves by being so pushy. I have found one or two salespeople to not be that way and then I will buy something in the store.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I tell them that they are too pushy every time. I had one person ask me for my favorite tea, I told him Pu Erh. He pulled out one of their loose, flavored Pu Erh's. I chuckled and said I prefered the Tuochas and the bricks. He looked at me like I was nuts and tried to convince me that the loose stuff was better. Most are smart enough to know that someone who says "Pu Erh" as a favorite tea knows enough about tea to back off.


----------



## skyblue

Wow, sounds like I need to hire security to run interference at Teavana!  Thanks for all the great info and suggestions! I love ordering online to avoid pushy sales people! I need to practice "_*tea jargon*_" and saying, "*NO!*" if I dare step in the store!


----------



## Andra

I think if you are aware of their pushy tactics, you can plan for it.  But I tend to get aggravated easily so it's hard for me to let it roll off my back...  I did learn a lot about the flavors that I like by trying samples in the store and by smelling the teas.
Practicing "NO" is definitely a good idea


----------



## MamaProfCrash

If you walk in with a list and tell them that you know what you want and are very clear with them you should be fine. As soon as they start the hard sell tell them "If you continue I will go home and order online" and be prepared to walk out and do just that.

I have probably pissed off a few of their associates when I have stepped in to help someone who was being pressured and I could see it. I really don't hink that they get that they are hurting the long term bottom line by being so pushy. Suggest the larger amount when the same person has come in three or four times and you know that they are a regular tea drinker. Start small with the new person so that they can feel comfortable. Then they are more likely to return when they like some of the teas and not all of them because they are more likely to trust you.


----------



## Ann Herrick

What I love is going to a Tea Room and having wonderful choices in tea served in beautiful china, accompanied by an assortment of amazing tiny sandwiches and desserts.


----------



## JMJeffries

Ann Herrick said:


> What I love is going to a Tea Room and having wonderful choices in tea served in beautiful china, accompanied by an assortment of amazing tiny sandwiches and desserts.


I attended a formal tea at a local tea room a few weeks ago and the owner also provided hats for all the women. It was lovely and I really enjoyed sampling all the teas and the tiny tea cakes provided.


----------



## Atunah

I've never been to a tea room. Where I grew up we had a Tee Haus, Tea House. It was just like a little place where we teenagers hung out and had a pot of tea while we talked and talked and well talked  . 

I guess I'll have to see if we have any Tea Houses here where I live. I would love a British high tea with scones and all those goodies. Don't know if there is such a thing here.


----------



## Ann Herrick

Atunah said:


> I've never been to a tea room. Where I grew up we had a Tee Haus, Tea House. It was just like a little place where we teenagers hung out and had a pot of tea while we talked and talked and well talked .
> 
> I guess I'll have to see if we have any Tea Houses here where I live. I would love a British high tea with scones and all those goodies. Don't know if there is such a thing here.


Oh, yes, I'd love to go to England for a British high tea! Maybe one of these years...


----------



## Addie

I wanted to add that I have tried the rock sugar. Just so you know, it's what Teavana puts in their tea samples you can drink. The rock sugar tastes fine. I think if you're going to add a sweetener, it's a good one. The problem with some sweeteners (honey in particular) is that it alters the flavour of the tea. I don't notice that with the rock sugar. Of course, I still love honey in my tea, but I prefer it with black teas.

And if anyone is interested in tins, don't forget there are other cheaper options out there, including: http://www.specialtybottle.com/ (Go to Tin Containers, then Tea Tins; I have the TWS6)
I ordered from this company a couple years ago, and I was very happy with the shipping and the product. I know there's another website with tea tins someone mentioned. I liked the look of them better but didn't order any since mine are fine. Atunah, was it you?


----------



## Atunah

Well mine are from Enjoyingtea.com. Those green ones as seen in the picture I posted. They are round and have a plastic inner seal and then the outer cover goes over that. I just put the label of the teas over the company logo. 

I don't put any sweetener in my teas anymore, or any other drink for that matter. I don't like sweet stuff. But as a kid, I remember staying at grandma's, as she had a ceramic honeypot that was always filled with Rock Crystal. It was the only candy we were allowed to eat at the time.  . When I was younger that is what I would put in the tea, brow Rock Sugar. For coffee it was always sugar cubes. But I weened myself off any and all sweeteners many years ago. 

I think its because I don't drink sweetened stuff anymore that it makes me gag when someone tries to serve me ice tea, or sweet tea. I guess my taste buds are not handling that anymore.


----------



## BTackitt

WOW Atunah I LOVE these canisters
http://www.enjoyingtea.com/meststteaca.html
thanks for a new site to browse!


----------



## Atunah

BTackitt said:


> WOW Atunah I LOVE these canisters
> http://www.enjoyingtea.com/meststteaca.html
> thanks for a new site to browse!


Leave it up to you to find the most expensive tins on that site . They are pretty. I have to check if my green $2 ones are back in stock as they been out of the. I need 20 more to make my shelf look uniform and get rid of other containers.

eta: yep, still out. Darn.


----------



## BTackitt

Atunah said:


> Leave it up to you to find the most expensive tins on that site . They are pretty. I have to check if my green $2 ones are back in stock as they been out of the. I need 20 more to make my shelf look uniform and get rid of other containers.
> 
> eta: yep, still out. Darn.


But, but... they are gorgeous! hehehehe.. ok I'm not ORDERING them, just admiring them.


----------



## crebel

Shall I mention that Gong Fu has the exact same cannisters for less money?   The 6-7 oz is $10; the 1-3.5 oz is $7.  I have one that will hold a pound of loose tea and I think it was $18.  They are lovely and seal well.


----------



## Jen

I was talking about this over in Accessories so I thought I'd share here.  I finally placed my Teavana order yesterday.  I went a bit overboard, which I tend to do.  I got some MateVana, Sencha, a lot of the Youthberry/Wild Orange blend that started this nonsense, The Cacao Mint, Raspbery Riot Lemon Mate, My Morning Mate, Blueberry Bliss Rooibos, Strawberry Lemonade, Apple Lemon Pomegranite Rooibos, some rock sugar, then a bunch of tins, a tea thermometer/timer for home and a timer for work, a perfect teamaker and some of the paper filters for on the go.  I ordered 2 cast iron teapots and 2 warmers (one for home one for work) from Amazon last week so those are on their way.  I'm still making my way through this thread, I started off really wishing I caught the Zarafina at Tuesday Mornings but it seems most don't like those anymore.  What is the latest favorite tea brewer?

I'm glad to hear you have those containers from specialty bottle, what a great price.  If, like I think, I fall head over heels in love with loose tea, I will definitely be getting some of those!  Even with shipping those prices are ridiculous.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Mu Cuisinart tea kettle is awesome. I can get the right temperature water for my tea and life is good.


----------



## crebel

I am happy with my $35.00 Presto electric tea kettle that has a temperature gauge on it.

Speaking of tea brewing temperatures, all my packages of tea say things like "Bring water to a boil, then cool to 208 (or 190 or whatever optimum temp is). Pour water over leaves and steep for "x" (whatever optimum time is) minutes."

Do I need to rolling boil the water and then cool to desired temp or I can just heat the water to the optimum temp and pour over leaves?  What difference can it make to heat to a higher temp and then cool it to optimum brewing temp?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It is better to bring the water to a boil and let it cool. Most of the preprogrammed electric kettles do just that.


----------



## Jen

Well, all of my tea and cast iron pots arrived! The tea arrived on Wednesday, I made the Youthberry/Wild Orange in the perfect Teamaker. Last night when I got my cast iron pots I made a pot of Blueberry Rooibos (thanks *Neo* for that recommedation!) and then a pot of the Youthberry/Orange again so my husband could try it. I really like the cast iron teapot and warmer, especially given it's a $20 teapot and $15 warmer! I was impressed with the quality given how cheap they were. I still have some work to do finding a good cup to drink it out of - I like my liquids freakisly hot so I think I'm going to get a mug with a lid from Amazon. I drink coffee mostly out of travel mugs, but for some reason I like a ceramic mug when drinking tea. I'd love recommendations there if anyone has any! I was looking at this one -



It's official, I'm on board! I will have to do more experimenting, but I also really like the rock sugar mixed in with the tea when steeping, it adds the perfect amount of sweetness.

I brought in all of my new tea stuff to work today (electric tea kettle, cast iron teapot and warmer, several tins of tea, etc) - my coworkers are already making fun of my hot drink set up as it's all sitting next to my Tassimo. Whatever, they're just jealous........and I mentioned I don't share with people that make fun of me  !!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Yeah, they are just jealous...everyone looks at my setup funny too until they get cold in the winter...nope not sharing


----------



## crebel

I like that mug, Jen!  Did you order one?

I did some moderate damage at Gong-Fu while in the big city last weekend.  I ended up with:

Oolongs:  Iron Goddess and more Milk Oolong

Black:  Irish Breakfast, Garden Grove (has vanilla & red fruits - smells like strawberry cream, I'm thinking iced), Shanghai Sunrise (lots of florals, again thinking iced), Prince of Wales (says black with a HINT of refreshing mint - it has STRONG mint), Keemum Hao Ya (has replaced their Keemun Hairpoint and Keemun Premium) and a refill of LeTour De France (another I like iced - fruity and vanilla)

It has been so darned hot here for so many weeks in a row that all I could think of were blends I like iced.  Anyone else prefer fruity/floral blends iced and plain/spiced teas hot?  I did half Prince of Wales and half Irish Breakfast for my last batch and the mint was still overpowering, I'll try 1/4 to 3/4 next and I think that will be just about right.


----------



## Jen

I just ordered it yesterday.  I always have to look at EVERYTHING available in the entire world before committing!  I also decided to try out Prime, so I'll have it Wednesday.  I'll definitely let you know what I think!  

I've never been much of an iced tea person, I don't know why.  I like my tea hot, even in the summer.  Then again, in my office in the summer the ladies tend to have sweaters on it's so cold in here!  I can't imagine sitting in the heat drinking it.  Eventually I'm sure I'll try icing some of them!  Some of the ones you bought sound really yummy Chris!


----------



## Atunah

I don't like my tea cold. We never had ice tea where I grew up. I never really knew about it until visiting the US years ago. 
Tea must be hot for me. I don't really drink a lot of iced drinks in general. 

Its over 100 degrees here and its been like this for weeks, and I still sit outside drinking my hot tea  

The only thing that helps me when I am overheated is getting out of the heat and drink water. Heck, even my water is not cooled. I have a 2.5 gallon thingy sitting in my Garden window in the kitchen. 

I don't even like my tea much if it cools in the cup. I might drink it down anyway, but I don't enjoy it. 

I am sure I am weird


----------



## Tatiana

I ordered two pounds of Ceylon Decaf from Harney and Sons today.  DH says it's good, not like the TG Decaf but acceptable for him.  The two pounds should last until about mid October.


----------



## Atunah

I am glad you found a replacement for the Decaf Ceylon. Maybe down the road you find one that is the quality that he used to get. 

I have really settled in now with my teas. I love Black single estate most and then some oolong and green. Once a day I have a flavoured. I am still working through those to narrow the choices. 

Nothing gives me this ahhhhhh feeling then the first sip of a freshly brewed cup of tea.  

Even in 100 degrees.


----------



## Tatiana

I ordered from Harney at 10:30 a.m. this morning and by 4:30 this afternoon I had notification that it had already shipped and should be here by Thursday...just their regular shipping no special delivery.

DH is at a Steely Dan concert tonight in mid-90's temps.  I know he'll want his cup of Ceylon Decaf when he gets home. 

I'm relaxing at home with a nice cup of tea, my Kindle.  My 3 yo Scottish Terrier and I are watching over our new 8 week old Scottie puppy.


----------



## skyblue

As a tea novice, I tip toe through here cautiously!   I finally went back to Teavana and purchased some of the Youthberry blend.  I hate to ask questions in that store because they try to up sell you EVERYTHING!!!  I have a little ball teapot, but seem to have misplaced the mesh insert.  My last tea experience left me with 2nd degree burns so I haven't had hot tea since!   I would like to make iced Youthberry tea, but am not sure how much tea to use to brew it before pouring over ice.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!

If I can't find my mesh insert I guess I will have to purchase some sort of infuser.  Do I dare ask for suggestions here?


----------



## cmg.sweet

I went to teavana today and got some tea and a pot warmer for my castiron pot.  Usual hard sell until I mentioned that I probably knew more about their products than they do.


For iced tea  I think as a general rule you wnt to use two times the tea since you'll be puting it over ice...but someone else may have better instructions.


----------



## skyblue

Thanks, cmg.sweet! . I just have to find an infuser!

What kind of tea did you purchase?


----------



## cmg.sweet

Alot! Actually, tea was the only thing they weren't pushy about and i went ahead and got a mixed pound...youthberry, haute chocolate, kamia papaya oolong, blueberry bliss, wild orange blossom(got 4 oz of this one so i can mix some and have some by itself), and azteca fire.  I also got some rock sugar ...i don't usually buy it but decided to get some yesterday.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

There are replacement mesh infusers for baskets. I tend to find them at Asian Markets. The other type that work well are infusers that fit in your cup but those won't work well for a tea pot. 

If you cannot find a mesh infuser then a large ball infuser (hears the gasps) won't be awful depending on the type of tea you are planning to brew. If you are going to be brewing mainly black tea and herbals, teas that do not expand much in the brewing process, then a ball that is only 1/2 filled should work fine. Do not use a ball infuser if you are brewing Oolongs, green tea, or white tea because all of those expand and the ball will not allow them to expand fully.

The other option is to get a filter you use after you have made the tea. It strains the tea leaves as they come out of the pot.


----------



## Jen

*skyblue*, I hear you! I'm also a tea novice that has just stepped outside of bagged teas. I haven't stepped into a Teavana yet....I like buying things online! Plus I like the 6% ebates . But how funny, the youthberry blend is what sucked ME in too!! I bought the perfect teamaker from Teavana, it's very useful -



I also bought a couple of cups with lids (I'm in LOVE with the white one I posted earlier - it keeps it really hot just long enough for me to drink it) but I also got this one that is handy. It has a lid, but it also has an infuser -



I haven't used this one yet though.


----------



## skyblue

ProfCrash said:


> There are replacement mesh infusers for baskets. I tend to find them at Asian Markets. The other type that work well are infusers that fit in your cup but those won't work well for a tea pot.
> 
> If you cannot find a mesh infuser then a large ball infuser (hears the gasps) won't be awful depending on the type of tea you are planning to brew. If you are going to be brewing mainly black tea and herbals, teas that do not expand much in the brewing process, then a ball that is only 1/2 filled should work fine. Do not use a ball infuser if you are brewing Oolongs, green tea, or white tea because all of those expand and the ball will not allow them to expand fully.
> 
> The other option is to get a filter you use after you have made the tea. It strains the tea leaves as they come out of the pot.


Thank you so much for the detailed response, *ProfCrash*!  I appreciate you taking the time to help a novice! I didn't have any luck in my search yesterday, but I will try to find one of these options today.



cmg.sweet said:


> Alot! Actually, tea was the only thing they weren't pushy about and i went ahead and got a mixed pound...youthberry, haute chocolate, kamia papaya oolong, blueberry bliss, wild orange blossom(got 4 oz of this one so i can mix some and have some by itself), and azteca fire. I also got some rock sugar ...i don't usually buy it but decided to get some yesterday.


Yum, *cmg.sweet*! Let us know how you like the rock sugar. 



Jen said:


> *skyblue*, I hear you! I'm also a tea novice that has just stepped outside of bagged teas. I haven't stepped into a Teavana yet....I like buying things online! Plus I like the 6% ebates . But how funny, the youthberry blend is what sucked ME in too!! I bought the perfect teamaker from Teavana, it's very useful -
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought a couple of cups with lids (I'm in LOVE with the white one I posted earlier - it keeps it really hot just long enough for me to drink it) but I also got this one that is handy. It has a lid, but it also has an infuser -
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't used this one yet though.


Thanks, Jen! Like you, I also like to purchase online. I will check out the tea maker you found at Teavana.


----------



## Nick Wastnage

I'm from the UK. Do any of you guys over there get Lapsong Souchong, a smoky tea, or Assam? Both good morning teas.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

That is an amazing tea maker.

The Teavana clerk in my area gave my friend the following instructions for making ice tea. Use the teavana infuser (or any pitcher that you can put a homemade tea bag in), put in twice the amount of tea, set in the refrigerator over night, the next morning you have great ice tea. Even I am thinking of trying this.

By the way, I received much mocking for bringing 18 teas to the River House this past week. I left the Cuisinart tea kettle at home.


----------



## crebel

Nick Wastnage said:


> I'm from the UK. Do any of you guys over there get Lapsong Souchong, a smoky tea, or Assam? Both good morning teas.


I enjoy Lapsong Souchong once in a while, I think it is an acquired taste. Assam is my every day tea and the base of several blends I like.



ProfCrash said:


> That is an amazing tea maker.
> 
> The Teavana clerk in my area gave my friend the following instructions for making ice tea. Use the teavana infuser (or any pitcher that you can put a homemade tea bag in), put in twice the amount of tea, set in the refrigerator over night, the next morning you have great ice tea. Even I am thinking of trying this.
> 
> By the way, I received much mocking for bringing 18 teas to the River House this past week. I left the Cuisinart tea kettle at home.


Let us know if you try the refrigerated brewing! Are you supposed to start with cold (or room temp) water, no boiling? If that works it would be great not to have the extra steam from the kettle with the crazy humidity and temperatures we have had recently.

How many of your 18 teas did you brew (and how many of them joined you after giving you grief)?


----------



## Neo

*Skyblue*, I use the Bodum version of this, and love it (I would really want to get the one below, but the Bodum one I have just won't die, lol). It works as well in an individual cup as in all of my teapots, and love how it allows the leaves to fully open. I have one at home and one at work:



*Jen*, I'm so glad you are enjoying all your tea purchases!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

You are suppose to start with cold water.

I enjoy Lapsong Souchong on a fairly regular basis. I am even using it in a pickling recipe this summer.


----------



## skyblue

I went back to Teavana with the intent of purchasing an infuser like the one *Neo* posted. I left with the pot *Jen* posted! That pot is *AMAZING*! The sales clerk was a friend of my son's, and extremely helpful! I also left with rock sugar. . I didn't think it would make a difference, but it really did. I put it in my large Tervis Tumbler and was so proud of myself. 

Thanks for letting me kick around in here with all you experts. With the blistering heat I am hooked on fruity teas, but who knows where this strange new addiction will lead! 

*ProfCrash*, I think I am trying your iced tea method tonight! Thanks for posting it! I have to know, did you drink all 18 teas over the weekend?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It was five days and yes I drank from each tea tin. 

I love my tea. (winks)


----------



## skyblue

ProfCrash said:


> It was five days and yes I drank from each tea tin.
> 
> I love my tea. (winks)


Ahhhhh, a true connoisseur, *ProfCrash*!  Love it! (Not that there was _any_ doubt! )

I need to kick back with some of my *Youthberry Tea* and start reading this thread from the start! I have so much to learn! I believe the fact that I hated tea before was due to some incredibly low quality tea. 

I tried the overnight iced tea brewing method with cold water in the frig and it worked like a charm. I am all ready to pour over ice and enjoy! It's delicious and FUN! Who knew tea could be so much fun? Oh, that's right....remember where I am.... .....regaining some decorum.


----------



## Nick Wastnage

Talking about Lapsang Souchong, try it mixed, one on one, with Red Label. Makes it quite earthy.


----------



## drenee

My DIL came week before last to help me get settled into dear fiance's home.  I let her try some of my teas and she loved them.  I sent her home with three, I believe.  She placed an order a couple of days later with Teavana.  
Now I know what to get her for Christmas.
deb


----------



## JMJeffries

I found a tropical fruit tea at a local tea shop.  It's quite delicious and fruity.  I'm heading back tomorrow to the tea room to buy more.


----------



## hsuthard

OK, I stopped following this thread about sixty pages back! Ack, how did that happen?!

Anyway, I got a Teavana gift card for my birthday and I'm looking for recommendations on what to buy. I won't be buying any teas (I prefer other brands), but I know they'll have something I'll love. I was wondering if anyone has the Amandine iced tea pitcher? My last glass pitcher broke when DH used it. I already have (and LOVE) the large Perfect Teamaker, I'm wondering if I could use the smaller size, too. I have the perfect tea pitcher, too, and use it every day. I like the teapot I have, but it's kind of large (a 6-cupper). 

Oh, and it's a $100 gift card! What should I get??!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Get a nice two or four cup tea pot. I think the cast irons they have might be more then $100. I love the 16 ounce perfect tea maker. They have tea thermometers that might be good for you. Canisters. Maybe try a tea or two your normally wouldn't buy, perhaps two ounces of the Keemun or a more expensive green tea.


----------



## BTackitt

hsuthard said:



> OK, I stopped following this thread about sixty pages back! Ack, how did that happen?!


Wow and here I felt bad because with the spotty internet connection I had missed about 3 pages. Welcome to the new followers of this thread who love tea.

So funny/odd story. The last 2 times DH & I have gone to donate blood, I have been turned down because my iron was too low. The last time, they said that if I drink a lot of tea, that could be a factor. I told them I drink over a gallon a day.. she said that was definitely going to be a major factor then. So next time we go, it will be after I switch to tisane teas for a week. Not that that will really bother me.

OMG my computer's spell-check doesn't like tisane...


----------



## KindleGirl

I love iced teas...anyone have suggestions for flavors to try? I see the ones Teavana suggests...anyone have any others? I think I'm going to try a couple of the ones they suggest, but thought that there may be other good ones as well. While I'm ordering I want to get all that I'm interested in.


----------



## corkyb

hsuthard said:


> OK, I stopped following this thread about sixty pages back! Ack, how did that happen?!
> 
> Anyway, I got a Teavana gift card for my birthday and I'm looking for recommendations on what to buy. I won't be buying any teas (I prefer other brands), but I know they'll have something I'll love. I was wondering if anyone has the Amandine iced tea pitcher? My last glass pitcher broke when DH used it. I already have (and LOVE) the large Perfect Teamaker, I'm wondering if I could use the smaller size, too. I have the perfect tea pitcher, too, and use it every day. I like the teapot I have, but it's kind of large (a 6-cupper).
> 
> Oh, and it's a $100 gift card! What should I get??!


I would get a small cast iron teapot. I think the 16 to 18 or 20 oz teapots are around $80. I LOVE their teapots. Someone on here had he almondine and it broke really easily. I think it was drenee. I remember because I was thinking of getting it and I bought the straight glass one with the filiter in it like a bodum I think. I also bought the plastic iced tea pitcher and i like that a lot.
Paula


----------



## Chad Winters

ProfCrash said:


> That is an amazing tea maker.
> 
> The Teavana clerk in my area gave my friend the following instructions for making ice tea. Use the teavana infuser (or any pitcher that you can put a homemade tea bag in), put in twice the amount of tea, set in the refrigerator over night, the next morning you have great ice tea. Even I am thinking of trying this.
> 
> By the way, I received much mocking for bringing 18 teas to the River House this past week. I left the Cuisinart tea kettle at home.


I'm not sure I understand this. You get the same amount of ice tea but use twice as much tea? That sounds expensive..is it better?

I hot brew in my Perfect Teamaker with the normal amount and then put it in the fridge overnight (no ice)
this seems to work pretty well. I could see where the Teavana clerks would want us to use twice as much tea though.....


----------



## Shellybean

Oh no. I've spent a lot of time avoiding this thread and somehow this evening I find myself in here very very tempted to start browsing all the various sites debit card in hand. Sadly (or maybe thankfully) we are moving across two state lines and buying a house so I really can't be spending money on more tea related items (though DH did buy an old cast iron teapot the other day, I'll have to check it out and see if it's still useable when I the kids and I join him this weekend).


----------



## skyblue

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I'm not sure I understand this. You get the same amount of ice tea but use twice as much tea? That sounds expensive..is it better?
> 
> I hot brew in my Perfect Teamaker with the normal amount and then put it in the fridge overnight (no ice)
> this seems to work pretty well. I could see where the Teavana clerks would want us to use twice as much tea though.....


The Teavana clerk told me to use double the amount of tea when making iced tea because you are pouring it over ice. The ice melts, which dilutes the tea. If it's double strength you don't compromise the flavor of the tea. I works great for me.


----------



## Laura Lond

I like adding a mint leaf, fresh or dry, into my teapot as the hot tea brews. Is anyone else doing that?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Most ice tea recipes that I have seen call for double the tea. If you are not going to use ice then I can see using the regular amount of tea.


----------



## hsuthard

corkyb said:


> I would get a small cast iron teapot. I think the 16 to 18 or 20 oz teapots are around $80. I LOVE their teapots. Someone on here had he almondine and it broke really easily. I think it was drenee. I remember because I was thinking of getting it and I bought the straight glass one with the filiter in it like a bodum I think. I also bought the plastic iced tea pitcher and i like that a lot.
> Paula


I'm afraid of the Amandine breaking. I think I'll look at the smaller teapots instead. Thanks!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I would not put a cast iron tea pot on a glass warmer. That would be a disaster.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Wow! There are some serious tea drinkers posting here.
Where do you stand on fruit teas. I like camomile....


----------



## Nick Wastnage

Well, I'm sure they are very nice. But not really tea, as in tea leaf from a tree. Good drinking


----------



## Atunah

Grace Elliot said:


> Wow! There are some serious tea drinkers posting here.
> Where do you stand on fruit teas. I like camomile....


I like my teas flavored more on the lighter side, which tea from Tea Gwschwendner gives me. I like their black mango, Anna wich is raspberry and creme, I also like the strawberry black. One of my favorites though is their white strawberry. Its fun to see the strawberry pieces in there. I don't like them flavored with too many different ingredients. I still want to be able to taste the base tea, if you know what I mean.

I guess it depends what you like as far as strenght of flavoring. Teavana is well liked, its too much for me though.

I also love camomille. I grew up with it grown and dried by my grandma and ma. Now I buy in bulk from Adagio tea. Its less expensive and I have gotten mostly flowers from them. One thing I learned though is not to use any of my regular filters as the small flower pieces are so hard to get out. I use those unbleached paper filters I also get from Adagio for that. I love it when I am upset, to calm down and if I can't sleep well. Its so comforting. 
Makes me think of my mother, who I haven't seen in person for 16 years


----------



## NSRob

Nick Wastnage said:


> I'm from the UK. Do any of you guys over there get Lapsong Souchong, a smoky tea, or Assam? Both good morning teas.


Oh yes, we have both in our tea cupboard (actually, just discovered I'm out of my Assam tea  ) Sometimes I mix a bit of Lapsong Souchong with one of my other teas just to give it a bit of smoky edge. Can't remember the brand for my Lapsang Souchong. I also have a number of Ahmad Tea blends.


----------



## hudsonam

I haven't been here in a while, but I have been drinking only tea since I started having heartburn issues and I need some tea recs.  Besides the Celestial Tummy Mint tea and the Republic of Tea Get Relief tea, can anyone recommend other teas (maybe loose teas) that are good for stomach troubles? More upper GI than lower GI, meaning it's really just sour stomach and heartburn.


----------



## Jen

I'm sorry to hear about your heartburn issues *hudsonam*, what a bummer! I'm a novice, so I'm definitely not the one to listen to!

I pretty much go all in whenever I get into something, and tea has been just like everything else. I'm loving it! I had a pot of Mate Vana earlier and have a pot of Youthberry steeping. I have had at least a pot every day at work, and one every night at home. I'm hooked! I do tend to do the same ones I know I like over and over again, and I have a ton more to try. I ordered a ton of tea tins from specialty bottle that are arriving today, so I'll bring more variety to work. This is FUN!


----------



## skyblue

*Jen*, tell me about your tea tins! I need some!


----------



## Jen

I got them at www.specialtybottle.com - the tea tins are around $1!  You have to pay for shipping, but at that price it's okay by me.  I also got some other jars for other random purposes.  They're so cheap!  If you go to the website look on the left for all of their tea tins. I got the round one reminiscent of the ones at Teavana.


----------



## hsuthard

Jen said:


> I got them at www.specialtybottle.com - the tea tins are around $1! You have to pay for shipping, but at that price it's okay by me. I also got some other jars for other random purposes. They're so cheap! If you go to the website look on the left for all of their tea tins. I got the round one reminiscent of the ones at Teavana.


I order from them, too! I have the square ones like Harney & Sons uses.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Jen said:


> I got them at www.specialtybottle.com - the tea tins are around $1! You have to pay for shipping, but at that price it's okay by me. I also got some other jars for other random purposes. They're so cheap! If you go to the website look on the left for all of their tea tins. I got the round one reminiscent of the ones at Teavana.


You need to stop shopping for the day...I just ordered some tins and travel bottles


----------



## Jen

cmg.sweet said:


> You need to stop shopping for the day...I just ordered some tins and travel bottles


Nice! I'm so happy to be a good influence on you! 
(the day isn't over yet, you can still have Orofluido on the way to you too  )


----------



## cmg.sweet

Jen said:


> Nice! I'm so happy to be a good influence on you!
> (the day isn't over yet, you can still have Orofluido on the way to you too  )


Um...it is on the way to me...


----------



## corkyb

Um yeah, sounds like it's on the way to several people from the comments earlier......I do love mine actually.  It's not as heavy as the aragon oil, which is luxurious and I use it as a conditioner on wet hair, but it does make my hair dirty quicker.  The Orafluido doesn't seem to do that when spraying it on my dry hair.  and with the Aragon, I actually spray it on my hand before putting it in my wet hair.  With the Orofluido, I can spray directly on my hair.  Thanks Neo for the great find.  It seems to be going fast though so am considering a back up myself.


----------



## corkyb

umm, I just posted to the wrong thread.  That belongs on accessories.  Maybe I will double post as Neo is over there asking how I like it.  I LOVE IT!


----------



## skyblue

Jen said:


> I got them at www.specialtybottle.com - the tea tins are around $1! You have to pay for shipping, but at that price it's okay by me. I also got some other jars for other random purposes. They're so cheap! If you go to the website look on the left for all of their tea tins. I got the round one reminiscent of the ones at Teavana.


Thank you so much for recommending this website, *Jen*! It is exactly what I need!


----------



## cmg.sweet

To underail thread(sorry)...

I've been feeling a bit blah after several days of eating out lately, so I think I'm looking at a quasi-fast today, which means lots of yummy teas today!

Also, how does everyone label their blank tea tins?


----------



## skyblue

cmg.sweet said:


> To underail thread(sorry)...
> 
> I've been feeling a bit blah after several days of eating out lately, so I think I'm looking at a quasi-fast today, which means lots of yummy teas today!
> 
> Also, how does everyone label their blank tea tins?


Hi *cmg*! I have a Brother P-Touch labeler that I use for my work folders. I use the clear tape and with black ink. I think it will be perfect to label the tea tins! 

I hope the tea day helps you to feel better!


----------



## Jen

Sorry to have caused the derail guys  ! If you're curious head over to the accessory thread. I'm glad everyone loves the oil AND their tea!

*skyblue*, great idea!! I have a labeler at work that I can bring home. I was just wondering how I was going to label them!


----------



## cmg.sweet

So far some iced blueberry bliss and iced strawberry lemonade.  I think there will be some hot tea up next.


----------



## BTackitt

for my blank tins I cut the label off of the tea package and tape it to the tin. Fast, changeable, and free. Plus most places make beautiful labels so why not?


----------



## cmg.sweet

Btackitt, that is what i was considering, that way it is removable and i can still have the brewing instructions that are printed on some labels


----------



## corkyb

Ellysandra, are you BTackitt?


----------



## cmg.sweet

corkyb said:


> Ellysandra, are you BTackitt?


When i posted yesterday the post from elyssanda was from btackitt


----------



## crebel

cmg.sweet said:


> When i posted yesterday the post from elyssanda was from btackitt





corkyb said:


> Ellysandra, are you BTackitt?


LOL. I am sure BT will be along to confirm that she is Ellysandra today. We were fooling around in chat last night and she changed it on us then. I think it's temporary.

BTW, I bought a 4 oz supply of the Shanghai Sunrise from Gong-Fu yesterday. It is about the only thing I am drinking as iced tea now. It tastes like a good black tea with a smooth strawberry-cream finish. Really good for iced tea.


----------



## corkyb

Well I figured two different people could not both have that same unusual avatar and then CMG called her BTackitt, so I figured I might be the only one who didn't know for sure.  I had been wondering actually.  Seems like for longer than a day though.


----------



## skyblue

corkyb said:


> Well I figured two different people could not both have that same unusual avatar and then CMG called her BTackitt, so I figured I might be the only one who didn't know for sure. I had been wondering actually. Seems like for longer than a day though.


Kind of like *Kindle Gracie* becoming *Someone Nameless*.


----------



## Someone Nameless

skyblue said:


> Kind of like *Kindle Gracie* becoming *Someone Nameless*.


Yes, but everyone that matters - the accessories thread - knows.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Hey all. I go away on vacation and you all get chatty. (grins) I saw a question about stomach problems and tea, I have no idea what teas would help with that. I know that I drink Rooibos Lemon whenever I am not feeling my best. The lemon is soothing on the throat and it seems to help my tummy calm down.


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> Yes, but everyone that matters - the accessories thread - knows.


You betcha!! We love *Someone Nameless *by _*any *_name!


----------



## BTackitt

Yes.. I am BTackitt.. in chat Wed night we were talking about there being multiple people with the same names on the boards, JeanneM & JeanneB all of the Davids, or using middle names instead of first names... and I switched to the name of one of my gaming characters that I played as for 8 years. I will answer to her name in RL too (sad, I know). I'll probably go back to BTackitt soon, It just felt like a fun idea at the time.


----------



## Jen

Now that I've been tea obsessed for a couple of weeks I thought I'd report in on some favorites and not-so-favorites.  
All of these are from Teavana.  I'll likely try one of the other places next.  

Favorites - Youthberry/Wild Orange blend, Wild orange on it's own, Pineapple Kona Pop herbal (YUM, this one hardly needs any sweetner at all), MateVana, Blueberry Rooibos (both alone and mixed with Strawberry Lemonade), Raspberry Riot Lemon Mate (just love the mate energy boost), and the Sencha green.  

Not-so-favorites - JavaVana (just blah compared to the MateVana), surprisingly the Fruita Bomba green isn't my fave since I tend to love both fruity and green teas, and also surprisingly really did NOT like the Cacao Mint at all (though I love thin mints, I did not think they tasted the same, I think it's the mint that I don't like in tea).  

I'm also sold on brewing with the rock sugar, it's just much better than adding sugar in the raw after.  I still have a few to try, but this is my list so far!  If anyone has recommendations based on similar tastes I'd love to hear them!


----------



## Elizabeth Black

I just made iced tea from Darjeeling. No sugar. That way I can drink as much as I like. 

I also like iced tea made from hibiscus leaves, peppermint leaves, and rosehips. Add sugar to taste but I add none. Stevia leaves can probably sweeten it but I've never used them. This tea is very tasty and _red_. LOL


----------



## Addie

Jen, yay! I'm happy to hear you're enjoying your tea! My favourites from Teavana are the Peach Momotaro (this tea is in little balls, and isn't exactly the cheapest tea) and Almond Biscotti. I usually drink the white tea without sugar and the Almond Biscotti with a little sugar. Though I'm not sure my favourites match with your flavour very well since yours seem much more fruit intense. Maybe the Peach Momotaro? It is a white tea, though, so it'll be lighter in taste. I'm sure someone else will come along and give you better recommendations. I haven't tried any of the flavours you like yet; that wild orange blend sounds delicious.
Glad you like the rock sugar!


----------



## skyblue

*Jen*, thanks for posting your _Teavana_ favorites! I added Strawberry Lemonade to my Youthberry with great success! Yum is that ever good! I am totally amazed because I always HATED sweet tea until I tried the Teavana fruit teas with rock sugar. It must be because the rock sugar is very subtle compared to table sugar.

Now I must try the Pineapple you recommend, and and peach *Addie* likes!


----------



## zeus

Oh, I love Teavana! Their teas are not cheap but they definitely worth the money you pay.


----------



## wiccanhot

Hi!

I've been reading this thread and saw how a lot of people recommend Teavana.  I was visiting relatives in NJ over the weekend and I was able to go to the Teavana there.  I went in and tried their samples first.  They're delicious but I asked how much for the smallest amount and they're really expensive!  Previously, I've been ordering samples from Adagio which are $2 for 10 servings.  These delicious teas were upwards of $10 for only 15 servings.  However, about 20 minutes later I realized I had gone back to sample their Chai/Chai blend about 3 times and I was still thinking about it!  So I realized I had to buy it and I did.  I finally brewed it this evening and I am happy to say it tastes exactly as it did in the store and I am a happy customer who will buy from them again!

Robin


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Robin, you can decrease the cost by resteeping. Most teas do well when steeped a second time shortly after you make the first pot.

Personally, I am not a huge fan of Adagio. I think their teas are a bit weak but that is me. I prefer a strong tea taste and think that most of the high end tea sellers sell a better quality of tea. I think Teavana is above average but I prefer Tea Gschwendner and Gong Fu for my teas. Both are found online.


----------



## Atunah

For me Adagio was perfect as a basic source of whole leaf tea when I rediscovered my love of tea after giving up coffee. 
I got to try a lot of different teas there. I have moved on to TeaGschwendner for most of the teas now. I too, like ProfCrash, find the quality and strength to be better on TG than Adagio. 

There are a couple of teas I will still get from Adagio. They are great to get your feet wet and with the sample prices its easy to try a bunch of different stuff. 

I first tried Keemun from Adagio and I liked it very much. Once I tried the TG special Keemun though, there was no turning back.  

One of the big difference for me are the flavored teas on Adagio compared to TG. The base on Adagio is pretty much Ceylon, strong basic black and the flavoring. TG seems to make more effort to use the right base for the right flavor. And there seems for me more balance and gentleness with the TeaGschwendner flavored teas. But then I like them to be lighter rather than overpowering. I still want to get an idea that there is tea behind the flavor. 

One odd thing was with the Yunnans. For some reason the yunnans on Adagio give me stomach ache. The Yunnan on TG is delish and I have no issues. My hubby has no issues with either, so its me. He likes the basic Yunnan Jig from Adagio. For me, its to much bite on my stomach again. I do have Acid reflux (GERD) issues so I had to figure out which teas work and which don't. Trial and error for me. 

The resteeping really works much better with higher quality tea. 

Its all in what one likes and looks for.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Different teas, even in the same family, will different properties based on the estates that they are from. My Dad had tried Pu Erh once and hated it. When i went home I made a pot of the TG Pu erh and he really liked it. 

It could be that your husband likes the flavor from a particular estate. If he likes it, he likes it.

Lupicia, Adagio, Republic of Tea, Teavana have all been great intro to loose leaf options. I know plenty of people who stay with them for life. That is great but I know many others who have moved to stores like TG and Gong Fu once they have tried them. One of the benefits of the higher end stores is that the teas are of a high enough quality that resteeping is possible and even encouraged. Most Oolongs and Pu Erhs are better with the second cup because the tea has had a chance to open up and the second pot lets all the yummy stuff out.


----------



## boquet

As much as I love tea with milk and a biscuit dipped in, it stains your teeth!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I drink a large amount of tea each day and do not have stains. My Dentist was pretty impressed with how white me teeth are for 40, drinking 5 pots of tea a day, and not using teeth whiteners. Tea also has flouride which is good for them. Not to mention antioxidants. Milk blocks the antioxidants though.


----------



## boquet

ProfCrash said:


> I drink a large amount of tea each day and do not have stains. My Dentist was pretty impressed with how white me teeth are for 40, drinking 5 pots of tea a day, and not using teeth whiteners. Tea also has flouride which is good for them. Not to mention antioxidants. Milk blocks the antioxidants though.


You're lucky. Maybe it's okay if you see a hygenist, or drink a certain type of tea. I started having green tea because of all the health benefits, but apparenly it's the worst for stains lol.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I went nine years in between dental visits and only had 5 cavities. (shrugs)


----------



## Neo

ProfCrash said:


> I went nine years in between dental visits and only had 5 cavities. (shrugs)


Sadly, we are not all equal, where dental health is concerned . You are vey lucky that your teeth are not affected by it !

I have never had a cavity since I was a small child, but my teeth do get stained because of high tea consumption - and it's very clear that that is the cause. That wasn't going to stop me from drinking it, and I solved the problem by getting my teeth cleansed regularly, but still, the fact is that tea does stain teeth.


----------



## skyblue

I found some discounted Tazo Passion Tea and bought all remaining boxes. We have been making Passion tea lemonade like Starbucks with great success. It is so refreshing! 

I use the _Crest White Strips_ and they work well for stained teeth.


----------



## Jen

I got these from QVC, they're supposed to work really well. I just started using them. I haven't been drinking tea all that long, but I drink coffee every day and used to smoke for many years. My teeth are surprisingly white despite that, but I'm trying to make them a little sparklier! I hated the Crest White strips and could never finish a round of using them, so this was right up my alley. You just brush it on up to 4 times a day (I do morning and night), wait 30 seconds and you're good to go!

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.A212357.desc.Smileactives-Teeth-Whitening-Pen-Duo?&cookie=set

I've only had I think 3 cavities in my whole life! I went about 5 years in between dental visits until I started going every 6 months again about a year and a half ago and was happy to discover I didn't have any cavities. I HATE the dentist with a passion. That's why I floss every day so it's less painful when I see him!



skyblue said:


> I found some discounted Tazo Passion Tea and bought all remaining boxes. We have been making Passion tea lemonade like Starbucks with great success. It is so refreshing!


How do you make that? It sounds great! I think I even have some Tazo Passion laying around!


----------



## skyblue

Jen said:


> I got these from QVC, they're supposed to work really well. I just started using them. I haven't been drinking tea all that long, but I drink coffee every day and used to smoke for many years. My teeth are surprisingly white despite that, but I'm trying to make them a little sparklier! I hated the Crest White strips and could never finish a round of using them, so this was right up my alley. You just brush it on up to 4 times a day (I do morning and night), wait 30 seconds and you're good to go!
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.A212357.desc.Smileactives-Teeth-Whitening-Pen-Duo?&cookie=set
> 
> I've only had I think 3 cavities in my whole life! I went about 5 years in between dental visits until I started going every 6 months again about a year and a half ago and was happy to discover I didn't have any cavities. I HATE the dentist with a passion. That's why I floss every day so it's less painful when I see him!
> 
> How do you make that? It sounds great! I think I even have some Tazo Passion laying around!


Hi *Jen*!

We brew the Tazo Passion tea and cool it in the frig. The next morning we add an equal part lemonade and a few squirts of the Starbucks classic syrup. I have also brewed it with the Teavana Rock Sugar. Pour over ice and enjoy!


----------



## Jen

skyblue said:


> Hi *Jen*!
> 
> We brew the Tazo Passion tea and cool it in the frig. The next morning we add an equal part lemonade and a few squirts of the Starbucks classic syrup. I have also brewed it with the Teavana Rock Sugar. Pour over ice and enjoy!


I'm going to try that, it sounds great! Thanks!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Working on a pot of Iron Goddess right now. Much better then what I remember. 

I am aware that tea can stain but taking regular care of your teeth should diminish the staining. Even if it does stain, I think the over all health benefits are worth a bit of staining. I can't say that I fully get the white teeth movement. I can understand not wanting yellow teeth but I have always thought that regual brushing prevented your teeth from getting to that point any way.

(shrugs)


----------



## Jen

I seem to be having 2 pots of Mate Vana daily at work (it resteeps wonderfully, and I love it and just keep coming back to it) and a pot of something herbal at home at night. I do have a question on resteeping though - are you supposed to do it longer than the orignal steep? I do it for a minute or two longer and it seems to be working okay but I wasn't sure if there was a resteep rule of thumb I don't know about. I'm sure it's somewhere in this thread......

I absolutely think you're right *Prof*. I smoked for 10 years but you wouldn't know it by looking at my teeth. That's because I brush at least twice daily and floss and mouthwash once. Especially if you use a whitening toothpaste, that'll take care of a lot of the surface stains. I'm not at all concerned about tea staining my teeth - if smoking didn't do it I'm not that worried! *Neo* is right though, every person is different. My husband has never smoked and takes good care of his teeth but his are far more yellow than mine.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, everyone has different chemistry. My problem is very very very old bridge and crowns on the front and so I have to keep up a lot more. They are porous I guess now. 

I almost totally destroyed the color of my teeth with that darn Pro Health rinse. It has something in it that can cause almost permanent dark staining on teeth with those that have that chemistry. My poor dental hygienist took a long long time trying to salvage that. 

One tea that really caused issues with me was PG Tips. Holy cow that stuff stained so bad. Thankfully I got off of the bagged stuff and I weened my hubby off it too.  

I won't give up my tea for nothing. 

I too never got that sometimes obsession with glow in the dark white teeth. Its really noticeable when you watch a movie or a show from like the 80's and then watch something today. Teeth look so blueish unnatural and plastic now. I also think that overuse of that bleaching stuff can cause other issues and breakdown of the natural tooth surface and of course cause gum sensitivity.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Jen: I normally resteep for the original time plus 50%. 

If it is a rolled tea, like many Oolongs, I am likely to use the regualr time for the first resteep and add time for a third infusion. The rolled teas essentially use the first steeping to begin to loosen and then fully unroll in the second infusion. So there is a lot of yumminess in the second infusion. I know that many tea lovers will steep the first batch of Pu Erh (bricks and Touchas) and Oolongs for 20-30 seconds to get the tea loose, pour out the water, and then steep. I find that too time intensive but I do tend to enjoy the second steeping more then the first for the exact reasons that they pour out the first short steeping.

I was thrilled that I only had 5 cavities after nine years. I am awful about flossing (read I don't) but good about brushing. I use the mouth rinses infrequently. I just got an electric tooth brush recommended by my dentist in order to improve on my brushing. My hygentist was thrilled with how good my gums looked at the six month check up. There was very little bleeding and my gums looked a great deal healthier, I had to admit to still not flossing but she couldn't tell. 

My parents have the worst teeth so we have no idea why mine are holding up well.


----------



## Jen

That is very helpful, thanks Prof!  I knew I could count on you    I'll try the plus 50% in my resteep this afternoon.  

I never used to floss, now I force it.  I really hate it, but I also really HATE them scraping on my teeth so if it'll avoid that I'm all for it.  I really love my sonic toothbrush, it's really helped me too.  

I use Pro Health rinse, that kind of scares me!  I don't have any of that going on, but still.  That seems weird that it could do that!


----------



## Atunah

Its the stannous fluoride in the Pro Health products that causes that. It even says on there now on the back that it can stain your teeth and your dentist can remove them. If you haven't had any issues yet, than I doubt you are affected. My dentist explained that some just have a different chemistry in the mouth and I wasn't the first one to come in with that problem. 
There is a lot of postings and such on google. That is how I found out what it was. My hubby has no issues with it at all. 


I been doing really good with my Tea sorting out. I have committed to emptying can after can of those I won't reorder, so I can make space on my shelf a little better. I have mostly flavored stuff to work through. Most of the unflavored stuff is keeper material. I ended up throwing out a couple of old Adagio flavored teas. The flavoring turned I guess, they were just yuck. Not worth it for me.

I do have to make another order soon. I have been waiting for the Yunnan Golden to come back in stock at TeaGschwendner since they were out on my last order. But I need to get to $50 so I am slowly making a list.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hehehe

Well, today has been fun. I managed to yell "Earthquake everyone under their desk" while grabbing my tea mug and getting under my desk. I refilled the mug before I left the building during the evacuation.


----------



## Atunah

Hiding under the desk while sipping tea. Love the priorities.  

Glad though it was just scary and not worse.


----------



## Jen

I was in my car when it happened, but I know several people that felt it.  Crazy that an earthquake in Virginia can be felt in Ohio!


----------



## skyblue

ProfCrash said:


> hehehe
> 
> Well, today has been fun. I managed to yell "Earthquake everyone under their desk" while grabbing my tea mug and getting under my desk. I refilled the mug before I left the building during the evacuation.


This makes perfect sense to me!


----------



## cmg.sweet

ProfCrash said:


> hehehe
> 
> Well, today has been fun. I managed to yell "Earthquake everyone under their desk" while grabbing my tea mug and getting under my desk. I refilled the mug before I left the building during the evacuation.


When i read about the earthquake i thought about you. My aunt works at the pentagon so I'm sure she had a great day too.


----------



## kdawna

I am really missing TG's Rooibush Plum Cinnamon... which unfortunately is seasonal. Does anyone know of a similiar tea from another vendor?
Brenda


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Nope I don't. I will be stocking up on the Plum Cinnamon when it is back in stock.


----------



## Atunah

I still have a little left of the Plum Cinnamon. It would be hard I think to find one line it. Its so balanced and not over flavored like a lot of the Rooibos tend to be. This really would make a good year round one to sell I think. Or is it so special because its only available at a time a year  
I will be getting a larger amount of that one next time for sure. 

I been doing really good at working through my teas. Those that I won't re order or are not sure about. Slowly but surely I am getting there. 

I am still needing a Oolong that is more on the green side. I might try that one that TG has next time. I found I drink a lot more black teas on a regular basis. Some green too. But once in a while I like something different. 

Reminds me, time for my cup of tea.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

I'm enjoying darjeeling with sugar and half and half mainly because I'm not feeling well. Hot tea always helps me feel better. Time for another cupa.


----------



## corkyb

Page 6  Page SIX??
We need a tea sale or something.  I was about to send out a search party.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL. The topic does seen to have gone quiet.


----------



## Neo

It's just because we all relaxing, sipping a good cup


----------



## Jen

I really need to branch out one of these days.  I'm completely hooked on the MateVana and drink 2 pots almost every day, then have the Youthberry Wild Orange blend at night.  One of these days I'll get sick of it and try some new ones!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL drink what you enjoy drinking.

I have had less time to goof off at work so posting has been more challenging.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Drinking a pot of Arabian Nights. I really like this tea. I had a pot of Rooibos Vanilla this morning.


----------



## Tony Richards

Believe it or not, you can make a soup with tea. It's Japanese, and is called ocha zuke. Ingredients:

Grilled salmon, flaked.
Short-grain rice.
Nori (the dark green seaweed that you wrap suhsi rolls with) cut into thin strips.
Soy sauce.
Green tea.


----------



## Tatiana

I have been buying our Ceylon tea from Tea Gschwendner for years now...UVA HIGHLANDS and CEYLON DECAF.  They have been carrying about 5 different Ceylon teas.  I spoke with them recently when they dropped their decaf and they said they would only be carrying the UVA HIGHLANDS in Ceylon teas.  The 500 gram (1.1 lb) package cost us $56.55.

About a month ago a bought Ceylon decaf from Harney's.  DH liked it.  Last week I got a catalog from Harney's and they are selling UVA HIGHLANDS in the one lb. packages for...$19.00.  I bought a lb as we were down almost to dust in the Kenilworth Gardens Ceylon.  I served it to DH for 3 days without telling him it was from a new company.  When I asked he said he was great and he was really enjoying it better than the Kenilworth.  He thought it was the best we'd had in months (we'd been using the Kenilworth for about 10 days since I had run out of UVA from TG).  Then I told him where I got the UVA and how much it cost.  

We're buying all our Ceylon from Harney's now.  Harney's UVA looks and smells the same as TG and tastes the same or a bit better at less than half the price AND I get it priority mail delivered within 2 days of placing my order with just normal shipping costs (or like TG free shipping on orders over $50.00).  Since TG is no longer selling Ceylon Decaf there is no choice about that.  TG charged $43.65 for 500 grams of decaf and Harney's charges $23.50 for 1 lb.

I'm sad to be changing tea companies but we drink so much tea.  At TG we were spending a bit more than $600.00 a year just on UVA HIGHLANDS and CEYLON DECAF.  At Harney's we'll be spending $255.00.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am thrilled that you found a tea that you like and that it saves you money. That sounds like a great find.

Another pot of Arabian Nights


----------



## Chad Winters

Tatiana said:


> We're buying all our Ceylon from Harney's now. Harney's UVA looks and smells the same as TG and tastes the same or a bit better at less than half the price AND I get it priority mail delivered within 2 days of placing my order with just normal shipping costs (or like TG free shipping on orders over $50.00). Since TG is no longer selling Ceylon Decaf there is no choice about that. TG charged $43.65 for 500 grams of decaf and Harney's charges $23.50 for 1 lb.
> 
> I'm sad to be changing tea companies but we drink so much tea. At TG we were spending a bit more than $600.00 a year just on UVA HIGHLANDS and CEYLON DECAF. At Harney's we'll be spending $255.00.


Cool!!! New place to try....gotta go shopping


----------



## Atunah

So happy for you guys Tatiana that you found your Ceylons again, and a better price on the UVA. I never ordered from Harney, I always like looking at their site though. Interesting that you say that UVA tastes just as good. That is a lot of price difference there. Good for you.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Working on a pot of Frozen Summit Oolong from Gong Fu


----------



## Tatiana

Atunah said:


> So happy for you guys Tatiana that you found your Ceylons again, and a better price on the UVA. I never ordered from Harney, I always like looking at their site though. Interesting that you say that UVA tastes just as good. That is a lot of price difference there. Good for you.


I must say that I was surprised that Harney's UVA was as good as TG's.


----------



## Angela

I finally got the chance to visit a Teavana store on my last trip to Houston. It smelled so good and I got to sample about 6 different teas. I did end up buying one of the samples. It is a blend of White Ayurvedic Chai and Samurai Chai Mate (at least that is what the white label on the tin says). It is absolutely wonderful. I also bought some German Rock Sugar and add just a touch of it, not too sweet and never milk or cream.

I don't have a tea kettle for heating water and am a bit confused on tea brewing temps as I have seen conflicting temps. The lowest temp my Kuerig has is 187. My drinking water cooler hot water dispenser is 165-68ish. The Teavana label on my tin says 175. I have been using the Kuerig for my hot water, but is 187 too hot?? Would the lower temp from the water cooler be hot enough? Another reason for confusion is this blend is part White tea and part Mate. According to the back of the tin the Mate brew temp should be 208. See why I am confused So far this blend tastes fine at the 187 temp and is as yummy as the sample I tried at Teavana.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

If you pour the water and let it sit for about 5 minutes you will be at the right temperature. If it tastes fine to you using 187 then don't worry about it.


----------



## Angela

ProfCrash said:


> If you pour the water and let it sit for about 5 minutes you will be at the right temperature. If it tastes fine to you using 187 then don't worry about it.


Thanks!

I don't usually drink hot tea in the summer unless it is a night time drink before bed. I prefer iced tea in the summer, but still drink my one cup of coffee each morning all year long. I don't usually like the flavored iced teas, but last spring had the most refreshing glass of iced Black Currant Tea from Mighty Leaf that doesn't need sweetner of any kind. Of course being a southern girl, I do love my sweet tea, but NEVER with lemon. The only lemon flavor tea I drink is when I use Celestial Seasonings Lemon Zinger K-cup to make a hot toddy when needed!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Try Tea Gschwendners Rooibos Lemon. It is very yummy and better for you then that other unmentionable tea. (winks)

Then blend you got from Teavana is one of my favorite lends. It tastes great. My problem was that I seldom drank it because I found myself strongly preferring the teas that were not flavored. I do use the Samurai Chai Mate for my morning lattes when I make them.


----------



## crebel

Angela, welcome to the tea thread!



ProfCrash said:


> I do use the Samurai Chai Mate for my morning lattes when I make them.


That's it! "latte" sounds so much more civilized than admitting there are some teas I like with lots of sugar and milk  This morning I am enjoying the end of my stash of Gong-Fu's Holiday Blend. Turning it into a latte makes it taste like warm gingerbread. It should soon be available again to stock up for the next year.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hehehe The Mattes are the only tea that I use for Lattes. It tastes yummy. I got in the habit when I was making them with straight yerba matte and the milk and sugar were really needed.


----------



## BTackitt

I am SOO glad it's no longer 100* or hotter here. I can finally have hot tea again. I brew & take cold tea to school with me so that I have tea all day, but I really missed my hot teas. NOw, I get a cup in the morning, and a few once I'm back home. DH teases me because I drink well over a gallon of tea a day.


----------



## Angela

ProfCrash said:


> Try Tea Gschwendners Rooibos Lemon. It is very yummy and better for you then that other unmentionable tea. (winks)


LOL... the only reason I have that one is because it came in the sample boxes of K-cups and you don't really taste much when you have the flu and need that hot toddy!  I don't care for the Keurig k-cups for tea but it is convenient for the hot water as long as I need temps 187-192.

Thanks for the welcome crebel.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## drenee

I'm traveling to the Houston area in a couple of weeks and dear fiance said that we could go to Teavana at the Woodlands mall.  I am out of a couple of teas I want to take with me and it will be easier to pop in there than go to my Teavana and then try to pack it.  
deb


----------



## Atunah

BTackitt said:


> I am SOO glad it's no longer 100* or hotter here. I can finally have hot tea again. I brew & take cold tea to school with me so that I have tea all day, but I really missed my hot teas. NOw, I get a cup in the morning, and a few once I'm back home. DH teases me because I drink well over a gallon of tea a day.


I am hardcore. Even with the over 100 temps we had down here, I still drank my hot tea. I just don't like ice or cold tea. I didn't grow up with it which might be why. I even sat out on the balcony in the early days of the 100, but only lasted like 30 minutes 

I am sipping some nice Terai Kamala (sp?) really like this one. My hubby is addicted now to the Kenya Milima. 
I also got the Nilgiri in the last order and its growing on my nicely. Its a bit lighter which I need certain times a day. 
I been feeling like carp the last couple of days with jaw pain and headaches to make my head bleed and the rooibos flavored ones I had were perfect for this. Since I can't chew, it gets me a little desert at least. The Cream caramel from TG is great, soothing and smooth. Not too sweet. Love it. 
When I don't feel well, a nice hot cup of tea just makes everything better.


----------



## drenee

DM, welcome to the Tea Thread.  
deb


----------



## Neo

Hi DM (funny, these a my real life initials  )!!!

I have never had it, but as I was putting together a wish list from Gong Fu (a well loved source of tea here, that I really want to try), I stumbled upon this one that looked really interesting and may be worth a try?

http://www.gongfu-tea.com/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=342


----------



## MamaProfCrash

That looks interesting. My next order is going to be at TG because I am running out of and low on a lot of Rooibos.


----------



## crebel

Welcome DM!

Neo, you know I am one of Gong Fu's biggest fans, but I would pass on the Vanilla Chai you linked.  It is NOT a brewed tea, but an instant tea.  Not any better than the powdered Chai you can pick up at the grocery store. Just my opinion, of course, it may be exactly what you want! On the other hand, while not a chai, GF's Vanilla Rooibos is really nice.  

DM, if it is the vanilla background that you miss and not the other spices of a chai, Gong Fu's Cream Assam is my everyday go-to, have to have tea.


----------



## jkent

DM
I also enjoyed Trader Joe's Chai but I have discovered several excellent Chai teas at Teavana.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Teavana does have some really nice Chai teas.


----------



## Jane917

I have not hung around this thread in a very long time. I guess I just don't think "teatime" in the not weather. I am not an iced tea drinker. Today is cooler and cloudy, and the "teatime" thought came out of the blue. We are drinking some TG genmaicha. As I was boiling the water in my stove top kettle to pour into the Perfect Tea Maker, I was reminded how much I hate my tea kettle. The only redeeming factor is that it is cute. However, not functional. Pouring from it (after wedging out the hot whistler) is a mess. I give up, and searched online for a better tea kettle. I know a lot of you use electric kettles, but I just do not want another electric appliance. I have a smooth top stove. I dug out an old Revere Ware kettle, which works pretty well, but is quite big. It holds 3 qts, I probably only need a 2 quarter. I thought picking out a new tea kettle would be pretty easy....after all, everyone has one, right?   However, I got very discouraged as I read the reviews. Does anyone have any ideas for me?


----------



## Casper Parks

A friend gave me "sleepy time" tea, thinking it would help me get four year old granddaughter to bed and sleep. Any thoughts on giving that type of tea to a four year old? The box doesn't say anything either way on it.


----------



## Terrence OBrien

I just saw this thread, so I figure I'll take a risk and hope the villagers don't run me off. 

I've been a Pu-Ehr drinker for many years, and since I spent much of that time in remote oil construction camps, my habits adapted. I drop the leaves in the cup, pour the water, and when the leaves sink, it's ready. The leaves stay right where they sink. It does get your attention. 

So when I returned to civilization and a modern kitchen, old habits stayed with me and morphed a bit. I was making a smoothie one morning and noticed the Pu-Ehr can on the shelf. I grabbed it and threw some leaves straight into the smoothie. Voila! I take this as my contribution to humanity, but some folks seem a bit less than impressed. Been doing it everyday for a few years now.


----------



## drenee

http://www.target.com/p/Black-Decker-Programmable-Kettle-1-7L/-/A-13406565

My son got this for my daughter-in-law for their anniversary. It's the cheapest programmable tea kettle I've found.
deb


----------



## jkent

Jane917:  I used the Oxo teakettle for years.  The whistle mechanism lifts out of the way when you pick it up.  The bottom is wide so water boils quickly.  It's a little pricey but worth it.


----------



## kdawna

I Like Bigelow bagged Vanilla Chai Tea. My local store quit carrying it, but Amazon still sells it.
It's not my favorite now that I discovered many loose teas thanks to this thread.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Terrence OBrien: That is one of the more interesting ways of using Pu Erh. Tea in shakes is not unheard of and I am sure that they make it the way you do. 

Sleepy Time tea should be safe. I looked up the ingredients. Chamomile, spearmint, West Indian lemongrass, tilia flowers, blackberry leaves, orange blossoms, hawthorn and rosebuds. It is an herbal tea with no caffeine. Personally, I would stick to hot milk if your granddaughter is having trouble sleeping but this would be a good tea for having tea with her.

And yes, Gong Fu is a dangerous site. Very, very dangerous.


----------



## kdawna

I got an e-mail from TG and the plum rooibos is Now available. The only problem is at the moment they don't list different sizes, only the $80 something price and no picture. They are probably just getting this on their site. I am happy!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL I was just coming to post that the Rooibos Plum was available. hehehehe


----------



## Neo

And shipping is only $1, no matter how much (or how little!) you order  . Until 30 September!


----------



## Jen

Well, it looks like I have an excuse to buy some stuff from TG!  I will have to try this plum rooibos I've heard so much about also!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My shipping is always free because I buy a ton. My Rooibos teas are way low and running out so I willbe placing an order.


----------



## Jen

kdawna said:


> I got an e-mail from TG and the plum rooibos is Now available. The only problem is at the moment they don't list different sizes, only the $80 something price and no picture. They are probably just getting this on their site. I am happy!


I'm going to have to wait, I know most of you guys love it and want to load up, but I want to try it before spending $80 on it!!


----------



## kdawna

Jen, the site is working now. It is $8.17 for 100 grams of the Rooibos Plum.


----------



## Jen

Thank you for the heads up!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

A fried gave me one of Teavana's 1 pound tins and a nice gift certificate to spend at Teavana for my Birthday. Is it bad that I am planning on buying a pound of Rooibos Plum Cinnamon from TG to put in the tin because it is the only tea that I love that I run out of due to it being seasonal in nature. 

And my cousin signed me up for the 6 month tea club with Teavana. I love my family and friends.


----------



## Addie

For the Rooibus Plum Cinnamon, is there a noticeable rooibus taste? I'm not a fan of that particular tea flavour (I didn't care for the Caramel Rooibus because of that), but everyone is raving about this particular one. So it makes me curious. I wish I liked Rooibus.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I find that the Rooibos flavor is covered by just about any other flavor out there. The Cinnamon Plum covers it very nicely.


----------



## wiccanhot

I just got an email from Harrisons and Crosfield saying their Christmas tea is back in stock.  Has anybody tried it?  Is it any good?


----------



## kdawna

Waiting for my TG order, including plenty of rooibos plum. Also another order from Teavana with my chocolate mint black tea. I sure don't like it when I am out of my favorite teas!


----------



## Neo

I'm sooo not happy . I asked to be informed when a certain tea was going to be back in stock at TG. This is the e-mail I got in response:

_Thank you for your interest in TeaGschwendner! Unfortunately, the *China Keemun Finest Chuen Ch'a* has been discontinued from our collection; we will no longer be carrying it. The most likely cause is that it has been discontinued from Germany and we can no longer get our hands on it. We were certainly sad to see it go- it was a staff favorite! We apologize for any inconvenience and appreciate your patience and understanding in the matter._

I know I'm not the only one who will be crushed


----------



## kdawna

sorry to hear that Neo.  Are there any other companies that have a similiar tea to that you could order?  
Brenda


----------



## MamaProfCrash

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Atunah

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

That's like my favorite  

Now what.  

It's still listed on the german site, but they may just go through whatever they have left at that point.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Teavana sells a good Keemun. It is not as good as TG's but it is good.


----------



## Neo

I know  

And I just got hooked on it a few weeks ago too... Totally disappointed  

Prof, did you like the Teavana Keemun better than the Gong Fu one?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yes I did. Teavana was my second choice for Keemun


----------



## Neo

Thank you Prof!

And thank you Kdawna! Maybe Teavana will indeed be the solution  . Still... 

And what I didn't copy here, is that the CS rep who wrote to me, finished the e-mail with "have a wonderful evening!"! I mean, seriously? You tell me that you have discontinued one of my favorite teas, and on that note wish me a wonderful evening?? I almost wrote back to say: thank you but you've ruined it for me...


----------



## Atunah

So I am still looking for a replacement for the Keemun Chuen Cha. I went ahead and ordered 250 grams of it from a teahouse and they sell all TeaGschwendner teas there.

Here is a link to their black teas

http://teahaus-annarbor.com/our-black-teas/

I ordered on Wednesday and I got my order today. From MI to TX. Shipping was 6.95 as I didn't order anything else for now. Its free with 75$ I believe. They also sell the teas in 50gr there instead of only 100 gr like the TG site. They do not have all the teas I don't think from the catalog. 
I didn't get a ship notice and I didn't email them first to ask if they had it, I just ordered it. I got the order confirm and then the package. There was a nice note on the shipping slip and they also included 2 samples for me.

The 250gr should get me through until I find another one. I am looking at Upton tea as they have a large selection of Keemuns. I think I will order 2 of them and a few samples of others to find one I like. Might try the Teavana one too if I could get the courage to go to their store. 

Just thought I let you guys know in case you want to get some more TG Keemun until its all gone.


----------



## Neo

Thank you Atunah!!!! I just did the exact same thing and also ordered 250g  . I almost went for 500g, but it's just not a solution in the long term  

Oh, and I order online from Teavana (no store in NYC), and find them very pleasant to deal with with a computer between us


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, but if I order online from Teavana, I would want other stuff as I like to at least get some free shipping. Their Keemun is really expensive though. 18$ for 2 ounce. The TG one at 100gr is about 3.5 ounce and it was 12.73 for that. 
I do like their tea maker thingy........

I found similar sounding ones at Upton. I look for the Anhui province and the TG one is listed as Bio on the german so Organic. 
I found a couple of Anhui organics on Upton and might try those. 

I too was thinking of getting 500 gr of the TG Keemun, but like you I like knowing I have a long term solution.


----------



## akpak

This weekend I noticed that we're about to get our first Teavana. An Apple store opened in the same mall a couple months ago, and it's the mall that's anchored by Nordstrom.

It's almost like I live in a Real Place now.


----------



## Michelle Muto

LOL! Akpak! The Apple store in the mall near me isn't far from Teavanna. It's my favorite side of the mall. 

I've never tried Keemum. The Black Dragon Pearls are currently my fav from Teavanna.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Try the Keemun. It is a bit different but one of my favorite teas. The Black Dragon Pearls are good but not distinctive enough to enter my regular rotation.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I remember some discussion awhile back about programmable tea kettles, but I hate the search feature on KB and don't feel like trying to read back to find the posts. Does anyone have this kettle? Do you like it?


----------



## Jen

I'm pretty sure lots of people have that one *cmg*, Prof included I believe. It's on my wish list for when my regular kettle at home dies. I can't justify it until then!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Normally I couldn't justify it at that price, but hubby has a 20% off kitchen stuff discount that brings it down to a price I'm more willing to pay (add to that the cost of teas sitting in my house not getting drank because I'm too lazy to bother with trying to wait for the water to drop to the right temp).


----------



## Atunah

I have that Kettle too. I love it. And what surprised me the most is that my hubby loves it too  . He isn't as obsessive about temps and stuff. He used to just pour water and get the tea poured out whenever he thought about it, yuck  

Now he actually uses the right temps and he gets his tea before 10-20 minutes are up  

It's hubby proof so to speak. Since its spelled out on the buttons  

Only thing I always worry is longevity. My old kettle a one temp braun lasted me like 7-8 years. Its actually still working, just a little worn out. I am just not sure this one will last that long. Just too many parts and chips and stuff to break I guess. I sure hope it keeps going. Made making tea so much easier.


----------



## Michelle Muto

Prof - I'll try it the next time I'm over at the mall. Probably within the next few weeks. Black teas are my favorites, so I have no idea how I've never tried Keemun before.

I confess, I don't have a programmable tea maker. Shoot me - but I nuke the water in the micro for roughly 2 minutes. I WISH there were some method of heating the water at the right temp without spending a lot of money. Any suggestions? Yes, I can put a decent one on my birthday/Christmas wish list. I just rarely make full pots of tea. 2-3 cups a day is all I ever drink.

*waits to be pummeled by those who know certain teas require the right temp*

Yes, please educate me on this.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I love my Cuisinart tea kettle. It replaced the Hot Water dispenser very quickly. Right now it is at work and making me a very happy camper. It is wellw orth the money if you are the teaniest bit obsessed with tea.

Michelle, if you love Black Teas you might want to check out Gong Fu and Tea Gschwendner. They have a better black tea selection then Teavana does.

I like Teavana but they specialize in flavored teas not tea that tastes like tea. The Keemun and Mates are the only reason I buy tea from Teavana these days. They do have a great collection of tea equipment and I love buying pots and the like from them. 99% of my tea comes from other places. If you like the Black Dragon Pearls you would probably like some of the more bold teas like Keemun and some of the Pu Erh's out there. There are some really great Oolongs that are closer to a Black then a Green that you would enjoy (Bossa Nova, Iron Goddess, and Formosa Fancy Oolong Ming Xiang). 

Teavana falls into that catagory of a great place to begin your adventure or the slightly steeper climb in your tea trek but there are some other places where you can really challenge your taste buds.


----------



## Michelle Muto

The Gong Fu is on my list of teas to try (sometimes, I just lurk here - there was a discussion about Gong Fu a while back)

I'll look into some cheaper tea kettles with thermometers. Amazon, I suppose!

I'll also check into the greens you mentioned. Any particular one you'd start with? 

I used to shop SpecialTeas before they were bought out. Now, it's usually Teavana or TheTeaTable.com I have bought from TG in the past. I wish we had a store locally!


----------



## Atunah

Before I had my current Kettle with various temps, I just used my one temp Kettle and waited. For greens for example what I did was pour the boiling water into a glass pyrex measuring container. That usually cooled it down enough for a green. I used a cheap thermometer I had in the house for a while to see how long about it took to cool down and then went with that. It wasn't exact, but it worked for most stuff. So after a while I knew kind of how long to let the kettle sit before pouring for either oolongs and greens and whites. 

The electric multi temp ones just make it easier with that, but you can make it work without one. I did that for years like that before I finally broke down and got the Cuisinart.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Greens: I love Sencha and Bancha and Genmaicha. I strongly prefer the Japanese greens (Steamed) to the Chinese greens (pan fried). But that is me.

I buy most of my teas online. I try to avoid the Teavana stores because their sales people are far to pushy for my liking.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Ok, looks like I want that kettle.  

I 2nd (or 3rd or whatever) the TG Bossa Nova....SOOOO yummy!


----------



## Chad Winters

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0013O8J6Y

I like this one, its like a Keurig for water. I set it to start in the AM and it keeps water ready all day


----------



## Flopstick

I've come back from holiday with some arctic thyme + Icelandic moss tea.  It looks a tad grey but it tastes great.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0013O8J6Y
> 
> I like this one, its like a Keurig for water. I set it to start in the AM and it keeps water ready all day


I have a similar water dispenser. It works great if you use one specific temperature all that time. If you have teas that take different temperatures it takes it a while to cool the water down or heat it up. The Electric Kettle allows you to prepare water at the right temperature in a few minutes. It is much more convienent for people who drink white, greem, and oolongs as well as black teas.


----------



## cmg.sweet

My new kettle was waiting for me when I got home from out of town last night.  I can't wait to try it out this evening.  Maybe now my white teas will get some love!


----------



## Atunah

cmg.sweet said:


> My new kettle was waiting for me when I got home from out of town last night. I can't wait to try it out this evening. Maybe now my white teas will get some love!


Did you get that Cuisinart? . It made a huge difference for me on whites and greens especially. Even the oolongs tasted better. I think I always scorched the whites thinking I waited long enough to let the water cool after boiling it. No more guessing game. 
I have a lovely strawberry white from TG, its so delish.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My 500 grams of Rooibos Plum Cinnamon arrived today. It fills the 1 pound tin from Teavana with some left over. (giggles)


----------



## cmg.sweet

It's official.  I love the new cuisinart kettle.  I have been trying teas that were previously put into the "yuck" pile and I find I'm liking most of them when brewed at the right temp


----------



## cmg.sweet

Has anyone here ever looked at steepster.com?  I stumbled upon it while trying to find out what category an old tea fit into that teavana isn't selling anymore.  Kinda neat.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Nope. I'll have tot ake a look when I get home.

I had a pot of the Rooibos Wild Berries and Thyme this morning. It is amazingly good. I am adding it into the permenant rotation ASAP.


----------



## Atunah

ProfCrash said:


> Nope. I'll have tot ake a look when I get home.
> 
> I had a pot of the Rooibos Wild Berries and Thyme this morning. It is amazingly good. I am adding it into the permenant rotation ASAP.


Isn't that one delish? I love that one. Its one of my favorite Rooibos and it doesn't really taste like rooibos to me. The balance of the fruit with the herbs is just perfect.

The only thing I am concerned about is that that tea is a Trend Tea. They explain these on the german site as being temporary unless they are popular enough to go into regular rotation. Otherwise they get replaced with another fancy mix. The Banana crepe was a Trend tea also. And that is showing already out of stock in the US, its not even on the german site anymore.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

So what you are saying is that I should treat it the same way I treat the Cinnamon Plum and buy a ton.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Atunah I see a Banana Chocolate Crepe tea in the flavored tea section. Is that the tea you are talking about?

http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/5910/Banana-Chocolate-Cr%C3%AApe/


----------



## Atunah

Yes, that is a trend tea. It shows as out of stock here in the US. I looked at the german site and searched for it and it says it was replaced as a trend tea by another creation, so its basically toast, or crepe  

I guess it wasn't popular enough to make the regular list. 

I always check the trend tea listings in germany, it seems to take a while for them to get to the US and some I never see. I had waited for the Thyme one after seeing it on the german site as a new Trend tea. I love it too, I think I will get a 500gr of that in one of my next orders just in case. 

I really like one I am seeing in germany's site called oriental fruit. Has some really interesting stuff in it. I don't think I have seen that here yet. 

eta: never mind, just checked, its one of the new additions in the US, yay. Getting that my next order. 
eta 2.0 : or not, it has licorice root in it


----------



## ADCole

Hi everyone!

I've just been reading along with this thread and learning so much. I recently bought a bunch of samples from Harney and wanted to share my experiences with:

*Ti Quan Yin (Spring Floral)*: I just love the oolongs. This one was lighter but there was plenty of flavor. It had an aftertaste of honeysuckle. Sooooo good. I wish I could afford the Top Ti Quan Yin because I have a feeling that one is totally going to take me places.

*Hao Ya A*: This one is a black and I don't really know how to describe it. It's got a toasty/smoky flavor, but nothing super heavy like a lapsang. Kind of has a cocoa-ey aftertaste. Very dark and beautiful. The funny thing is, the tea leaves smell nothing like the tea tastes. They smell rich and fruity. So this tea works for my family because I get to enjoy the smell and my husband gets to enjoy the taste. In fact, my husband, the lifelong coffee drinker, said for me to never let the Hao Ya A run out. We must always have it on hand. So glad to have found something he likes 

*Bai Hao (oolong)*: This one is darker that the spring floral but a bit lighter than formosa. Kind of has a plum taste. The leaves have almost the same fruity smell as that Hao Ya.

*Florence*: I'm not much for flavored tea, but this one really worked for me. It was a chocolate hazelnut. Kind of tasted like Tootsie Rolls and made a great dessert.

*Lapsang Souchong*: Jury's still out on this one. I bought it because of this thread, actually. I read the description on Harney's site and thought that it sounded awful. But so many tea connoisseurs love it that I just had to give it a shot. Didn't like the smell or the initial taste. Then I sweetened and creamed it and...well...I sort of feel it calling me back for more. It was so different. I don't know. But I have it sitting next to my stump pot where it will be until I get another bout of courage to try it.

Also, thanks to this thread, one of you (sorry, can't remember who) posted a recipe for homemade chai, and I've been trying so hard to limit myself to having it for an occasional treat rather than all day every day. I got a CTC Assam (again from Harney) and am absolutely loving making my own chai. Thank you whoever it was that posted that recipe!!!

*Now I have a question:* I'd like to try Pu-erh. I'd like to try one raw and one cooked...does anyone have any recommendations as to where to start on this? What to buy? Where to buy? I've only read enough to know that I don't want any that have been through wet storage. Beyond that, I'm completely open to any advice or suggestions.

Abby


----------



## MamaProfCrash

OK attempt to post take two.

That is a great list of teas. The Lapsang is a very individual preference. I love it most of my co-workers hate it.

I have five Pu Erh's and I really like them all. 2 are from Rishi, 2 are from Gong Fu, and my Toucha's are from Tea Gschwendner. I have found that i strongly prefer the bricks to the loose leaf and the cooked to the uncooked. I could be wrong but I think that the bricks are normally a better quality of tea and then the loose leaf. 

Pu Erh is a bit of search. There is a lot of it out there and figuring out what you like and don't like might take some time. I can say that the TG Touchas are the only ones that I have really liked.


----------



## corkyb

Is Kindleboards too slow for any of you? It's gotten so slow I do not come here as often as I loste my patience. Anyway, Here is a good moolala deal for matcha tea. If you are going to use it, can you let me know so I can forward it to you through your email? I think I will get 2% off your purchases for life and $6.00 cash or something like that. Maybe not, though, as I may need six people for that. But anyway, would appreciate your letting me send the link to your email if you are interested. But here it is to take a look at:

http://www.moolala.com/deals/id/M4573CZ/got-matcha?share=True&hsp=1&cid=ZL67A8A&pid=Y2JEBQG

Thanks
Paula


----------



## crebel

Yes, Paula, posting and moving through KB threads has been really slow for me too.  It has been going on for almost a week.

My Mom just returned from China and brought me some tea and I have no idea what it is.  It is some sort of a toucha.  About the size of and looks a lot like a nutmeg.  Appears to be a combination of a black (or at least dark) and green with some beige leaves running through it.  There are 10 of them inside a ziploc bag within a tin that has all Chinese markings.  It smells kind of like a wheat tea.  What do you think it might be and how would you brew it?  I would also say the size would be about right for a pot of tea vs. individual cup size.

She also brought me a box of foil bags (about 3t of loose tea in each) of Monkey-picked oolong.  It is bright green and smells like the Milk Oolong from Gong-Fu.  I was surprised she thought to bring me tea and pleased even though she has no idea what she bought!


----------



## BTackitt

corkyb said:


> Is Kindleboards too slow for any of you? It's gotten so slow I do not come here as often as I loste my patience.


Man I thought it was just me Corky.

I LOVED this morning's nippy temp of 34* I had 2 cups of tea while waiting to set up our Yard sale this morning and another 2 while setting up. Luckily it warmed up pretty quickly once the sun came up.


----------



## meglet

The arrival of cold weather means it's time for me to re-join this thread and try tea again. After some trial and error over the last couple of weeks, I've found a couple flavors I like OK, and discovered that white tea seems to be my preference. I've liked every white tea I've tried well enough to brave ordering my first loose tea (because the particular flavor I want only comes in loose leaf) so I'm curious what all of you are using to store loose leaf tea? Do you just leave it in the bag, or do you have a canister of some kind?

And because I learned VERY quickly that white tea can't be brewed with boiling water, I went looking for a variable temp electric kettle for the office (I already have a non-variable electric kettle at home.) The Cuisinart and Breville models look really nice, but I'm not ready to spend that much on a 2nd kettle, especially for the office. So I picked up this T-Fal kettle for about $40:



I gave it a test run today, and the low temp was perfect for white tea. I like the fill windows to the side of the handle, much easier to watch when filling. And even though the interior is plastic, I didn't detect any plastic taste.


----------



## skyblue

I got a couple tea tins at Teavana.  Scroll back through the pages of this thread.  You will be amazed by some of the tea collections!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I need to cut back on my tea again. I am up to 35 at the office...


----------



## kdawna

35 cups??


----------



## MamaProfCrash

35 loose leaf teas. Now 34, I finished a green tea that I won't repurchase. It was good but I tend to take a lot longer to drink the green teas. I have 3-4 pots of tea a day, so 6-8 cups at work.


----------



## Atunah

My tea rack hasn't gotten any smaller either. I swear, I was working on drinking down the ones not to re order and narrow it down. Oh well, I could have a worst hobby.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I had gotten mine down and then Karma bit me in the butt and I discovered Gong Fu. Now I have a ton of Oolongs that have joined my tea collection. Where I used to have two Oolongs, I now have nine. There are four Oolongs that I will probably not restock but that still is five new teas. I am pairing down my green teas. I'll probably stick to Bancha, Sencha, and Genmaicha. The more specialized greens are good but I don't drink them frequently enough to want to purchase them due to expense. I will probably not refill the Rooibos Vanilla I have at the desk, I prefer the other rooiboses and I don't need eight rooiboses. And I have some Pu Erh bricks that I broke up that I probably won't replace. I like my Toucha's more then enough. I might keep two Pu Erhs but that would remove 2 Pu Erhs. And I have some black teas that I enjoy but they are not my first, second, or third choices (Anna's, Arabian Nights, and Red Plum)

Essentially, I see myself removing the teas that I just don't drink all that frequently. They are all good but not in my top 20. 

And yes, it is scary that I have a top 20.

Rooibos: Capetown, Jungle Fire, Ginger, Cinnamon Plum, Wild Berry and Thyme, Lemon, and Cream Caramel
Green: Bancha, Sencha, and Genmaicha
Black: Keemun, Lapsang Souchong
Pu Er: TG Toucha's, Seven Sons (If I can find it again, if not Camels Breath)
Oolong: Milk, Bossa Nova, Blue Springs, Baozhong, Wu Yi Shun Red Cape

Teas I like but don't drink enough of to keep buying:

Rooibos: Vanilla
Green: Jasmine Dragon Pearls, Marrakech Market, Kabusecha
Black: Anna's, Arabian Nights, Black Dragon Pearl, Copper KNot Honoccha, Red Plum
Pu Erh: Bai Beeng Moonlight Tea Cake, Tibetian Golden Mushroom
Oolong: Iron Goodess, Formosa Fancy Oolong Ming Xing, Frozen Summit, High Mountain Artisianal

So that is 20 keep and 15 to not restock.


----------



## Atunah

You are not the only one with a top 20, or top 30  . If I could just make a static top that is. It keeps changing. 

This is why I haven't ordered from Gong Fu and gotten into the Oolongs. I have like 3 flavored oolongs and 3 unflavored. If I start getting into more, I will just go nuts. So I stay away. 
I don't do a lot of greens anymore. Not sure what happened, for a while I loved Senchas. But it got to be too much work with the resteeping and the little cups. I still drink my Hojia or however its spelled and I still like the twig green, forgot the name just now. 

I definitely drink more unflavored black teas than anything else. So I have a nice list there I love. I have problems sorting through the flavored stuff. The blacks, the rooibos..... I keep changing the lists and my mind. 

I think for me the best is to stick with TeaGschwendner and that way I am not tempted to try a gazillion different oolongs for example as their selection is limited. It keeps me within a certain selection of stuff and I can work with that. 

I do have to find a Keemun for the future. I am still grumbling about that one.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Teavana has a good Keemun. 

I started with the blacks, I used to go through Earl Grey Cream, Earl Grey 69, Anna's, and Arabian Nights like there was no tomorrow. Then I found greens that I liked and then Oolongs and then Pu Erh and then Chinese Blacks. Now my old stand byes are just sitting there...

Oolong wise I have green and black Oolongs that I like. Green wise, I enjoy a good green but it is something that I have to be in the mood for. The Oolongs, Pu Erh, and Chinese blacks I can pretty much pick on and be happy any time of the day. I get a ton of antioxidants from the Rooiboses so I don't feel the need for the greens for pure health purposes. (shrugs)

As with all things, as your taste evolves, you make new friends and some of the old freinds are out grown. 

I entered the tea realm through flavored teas (Republic of Tea) and then learned to appreciate flavored teas with less flavoring (Teavana) and then flavored tea with even less flavoring (TG). Then I found the greens and the unflavored blacks and the Oolongs and, well, things have changed.


----------



## Atunah

My hubby used to do that all the time. He would still drink the stuff after like 30 minutes   . He has gotten a little better, but I just can't get him to use a timer or even close to proper steeping time. 
He says, I don't care, I just want to drink my tea. At least I weened him off teabags and on to quality tea leafs.


----------



## meglet

Alright, you folks with 30+ teas are making me feel a lot better about my 4 on the shelf plus 4 sampler sets on order.  

I have to admit, though, once I try those samplers I'm sure I'll be ordering a few, plus a few others that I'm forcing myself to wait until I've tried all the flavors I currently "have."

Stupid tea question - I got the Adagio PersonaliTEA pot, and my very first loose leaf tea will be delivered today. Do I fill the pot then insert the infuser basket, or insert the filled infuser basket and pour the hot water through it?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I fill the basket and then poor the water over the leaves. I am not sure it makes a huge difference but that is how I do it.

I started for 4-5 teas that I liked from Republic of Tea. Look where I am now...

Be afraid, be very afraid.


----------



## Atunah

Although I drank a lot of whole leaf tea growing up, I mostly drank coffee in later years. So I started the collecting with Adagio teas. I liked that I could get generous samples there and the prices are affordable. I remember starting with the flavored ones and now I don't like those anymore since I switched to the TG flavors. I like them more balanced and less over powering now. I also like the tea base better at TG. But Adagio was a great place to start. 

There are still a couple of teas I get there as I love them.


----------



## Neo

Atunah said:


> I do have to find a Keemun for the future. I am still grumbling about that one.


Same here . I'm still itching to order another additional 500g from TeaHaus while they still have it... I find that the Keemun is the one I reach the most for, without even thinking about it, and I'm starting to panic as I've just gotten started on my last 250g (which right now don't look like an awful lot either...).


----------



## Indy

Oh my God 196 pages!  I just wanted to know which teas you drink with milk??  (And I found it: earl grey, jury's out on whether milk is good or bad for you in tea.)  At my house two drink coffee, so we have a coffeemaker.  Only one drinks tea and that is me.  And no I haven't gotten out of the grocery store aisle but I will stop by Teavana next time I'm at the mall of georgia.  Currently I like two things- mint for when the sinuses are bad, and some form of black tea because it doesn't feel like it's harsh on my throat.    I did learn that when made right, it doesn't have to have liquor in it to be soothing.  Who knew?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The jury is in. Milk in tea blocks the absorption of anti-oxidants. That is not good. For some folks it is the only way they get calcium into their diet (which is not good in an of itself), in that case it can be a good thing.


----------



## Chad Winters

Soy milk apparently is ok though


----------



## MamaProfCrash

No idea about soy. 

I don't use any milk or sugar in my teas. I find that if you buy a good enough quality tea you don't need to add the extras.


----------



## Chad Winters

ProfCrash said:


> No idea about soy.
> 
> I don't use any milk or sugar in my teas. I find that if you buy a good enough quality tea you don't need to add the extras.


This is from Wikipedia and was fairly interesting. I use it as an excuse anyway to still add soy milk for Chai tea
Not sure if I should start adding lemon though....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Health_effects_of_tea
"Effect of milk on tea

A study[80] at the Charité Hospital of the Berlin Universities showed that adding milk to tea will block the normal, healthful effects that tea has in protecting against cardiovascular disease. This occurs because casein from the milk binds to the molecules in tea that cause the arteries to relax, especially EGCG. Milk may also block tea's effect on other things, such as cancer.[81] Other studies have found little to no effect from milk on the observed increase in total plasma antioxidant activity.[82] Teas with high EGCG content, such as green tea, are not typically consumed with milk. Previous studies have observed a beneficial effect from black tea which was not attributable to the catechin content.[83] Plant-based "milks", such as soy milk, do not contain casein and are not known to have similar effects on tea.
Milk binds catechins, most notably EGCG. Milk also binds tannin, rendering it harmless, which helps to exemplify the effect on tea's constituent parts (i.e. EGCG binding).[84]
[edit]Effect of citrus on tea

Drinking tea, particularly green tea, with citrus such as lemon juice is common. Studies, including a study from Purdue University in 2007, found that most of the antioxidant catechins are not absorbed into the bloodstream when tea is drunk by itself. The study, however, found that adding citrus to the tea lowers the pH in the small intestine and causes more of the catechins to be absorbed.[85][86]"


----------



## Nathan Lowell

Man I thought I had a bad tea habit.

You people are gonna *ruin* me. 

So far I've only played in Adagio's backyard -- love the Golden Monkey, groovin on the lapsang, and have the Ceylon Sonata as backbeat at the moment. I try not to have more than three pounds of tea in the house at a time and I fell in love with the loose leaf. 

I'm at altitude (4800') so "boiling" is 208-209F here. It makes for some interesting challenges and I *never* get a good 212 for blacks but I still love 'em. 

What's the next level up. Hit me.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Pick up the Cuisinart tea kettle. It has 6 different temp settings on it. I love mine.


----------



## Atunah

Nathan Lowell said:


> Man I thought I had a bad tea habit.
> 
> You people are gonna *ruin* me.
> 
> So far I've only played in Adagio's backyard -- love the Golden Monkey, groovin on the lapsang, and have the Ceylon Sonata as backbeat at the moment. I try not to have more than three pounds of tea in the house at a time and I fell in love with the loose leaf.
> 
> I'm at altitude (4800') so "boiling" is 208-209F here. It makes for some interesting challenges and I *never* get a good 212 for blacks but I still love 'em.
> 
> What's the next level up. Hit me.


Adagio was were I started my um, obsession . I still love their Golden Spring, one of my favorite teas of all time and my hubby loves their Yunnan Jig. Most of my teas now come from TeaGschwendner.

I also second ProfCrash recommendation for the Cuisinart kettle, although to be honest, I don't have any experience with altitude so I assume you wouldn't get 212 with that one either. I have to say that most of the time I use the french press setting on the kettle for most of my blacks. Its just below the boiling I think, so I guess what you get when you boil 

Now I wonder how you boil spaghetti  

I guess its time to pull out my tea shelf pic again, so you see what can happen. I don't have an updated one and the narrow tall containers on the top are now taking up 4 of the shelfs. . The shift from the Adagio tins to the Tea Gschwendner teas. 
(and I am thinking of adding a second one of those shelfs, I am running out of space)










Be afraid, be very afraid.


----------



## Addie

Atunah, whenever I see your tea storage, it makes me happy.  When you get it how you want, I would love to see an updated version.


----------



## Atunah

Addie said:


> Atunah, whenever I see your tea storage, it makes me happy.  When you get it how you want, I would love to see an updated version.


Will do, now that I have a semi smart phone with a camera 

I have a feeling though I am a bit over Nathan's 3 pound rule .


----------



## Addie

Atunah said:


> Will do, now that I have a semi smart phone with a camera
> 
> I have a feeling though I am a bit over Nathan's 3 pound rule .


Yay!

I believe he's learning what we've already learned in this thread: storage rules are meant to be broken.


----------



## Neo

What, there are storage rules What storage rules? Never heard of them  

I'm hopeless - I just ordered 500g of Keemun from TeaHaus, just because I got a panic attack when I started on my last 250g last night. I also added some Raspberry Chocolate and Macadamia (but just a bit, just to try them and to get eligible for free shipping, you know...)...

And then I had to go over to Teavana to order a second of those big 16oz tins, to store the 500g of keemun  ... And may have ordered a little bit of Blueberry Bliss (because I like it) and of Opus Rouge (just to try, a new green Rooibos). This gave me the opportunity to verify that the code "TAKE10" still gives you $10 off your order  

I think I'm set for a while  ...


----------



## Atunah

Did you by any chance call or email them to ask if they still have a lot of Keemun in stock? Or did you just go for it. I am still thinking that one over.


----------



## Neo

I just went for it! I figured no matter the answer, we know that the available quantity will be finite, and there is no predicting how many other people will be ordering it - it is, after all, a most excellent tea, that I have to thank you, Atunah, for discovering!!!

I know it won't solve the problem in the long run, but at least it will delay it, and seeing how my taste evolves every so often, here is to hoping that by then I will have fallen in love with something else? Plus I really just hated the feeling that I had to hoard what I had left, instead of just enjoying my pot  

I say go for it Atunah, and just get some more before it's gone!


----------



## meglet

Happy tea day to me! 3 of my 4 Adagio samplers were delivered today (the white sampler is MIA, which I was most looking forward to) plus one box of grocery store tea (I won't mention which one ) because the flavor looked interesting. That should keep me busy for a little while, at least long enough to whittle down the wish list for my next round of samples. 

I'm currently waiting on a blood orange herbal to cool enough to taste, although I have a sneaking suspicion it will be too strong for me - already smells similar to Tazo's Passion which I did not like. Last night's first round of loose leaf went OK, except I mis-remembered the size of the pot and brewed it too weak. Even so, Boston Tea's Blueberry Kiwi White is definitely on the keeper list.

Mostly so far I'm enjoying white tea, peppermint herbal, and branching out into rooibos. I actually like black tea the least, although I think that's partly due to the quality of the ones I've tried. My first attempt at green tea went VERY BAD although I'm going to search around for a good, non-grassy peach green tea to try again.

My apparent affection for white tea is going to be very good justification for getting that fancy Cuisinart kettle for home, because the "stop it right before it boils" method with my current kettle is going to get very old, very fast. (The T-Fal variable kettle I ordered for the office is doing a great job, though.)

Atunah, that tea shelf is inspiring. I found your original picture somewhere way back as I'm working through the entire thread, and I can't wait to see a current version.

Here's my little collection so far, mostly Adagio samples with a few random boxes teas thrown in:


Tea! by Meghan A, on Flickr

The mug in front is a cute little mug/infuser/lid set that I picked up at Amazon, and the infuser is extremely fine (much finer mesh than the one from the PersonaliTea) which is nice. The paper bag at the back is the remainder of the Blueberry Kiwi loose leaf that wouldn't fit in the container it's sitting on since I wasn't paying attention and ordered the 8oz bag. Good thing I like it!

(Oh, and the orange tea has finally cooled, the taste and smell don't match which makes drinking it a bit odd, and it's very tart which is not my, well, cup of tea. Might be OK iced next summer, though.)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

You should let the water boil and then cool down. The problem is that it takes about 5 minutes to drop 10 degrees. I am not that patient.


----------



## meglet

Neither am I. Plus, if I start it and walk away, I'll forget long enough that I have to start all over again.

I got my hands on a 20% off Bed Bath and Beyond coupon, so with that the Cuisinart will be the same price as Amazon, plus instant gratification.   I'll probably go down tonight and pick one up.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Get the kettle...it has made a HUGE difference in my white and green teas!


----------



## Guest

Maybe this is random to drop in and start talking like this, but I've got a good tea experience I'd like to share. I've never been much of a tea drinker (juice addict), but when I was living in Japan I wanted to get to know the culture and one of the first things I was able to do was to undergo a Japanese tea ceremony. The old building was very beautiful with lots of tatami mats, sliding doors, bamboo, and zen garden spaces. One of the toughest parts was maintaining the seiza seating posture, where you're sitting on your thighs for twenty or thirty minutes, but that didn't prevent me from appreciating the finesse and composure of the woman making the tea. Every movement was refined, practiced, and deliberate. Best of all, I enjoyed the green tea very much, which is good because it was quite common. Green Tea ice cream is probably the third most popular flavor after chocolate and vanilla. Anyway, I'm glad I was able to take part, and I'm sure it'll be something I'll remember for a long time.


----------



## Atunah

Oh wow foreverjuly, that sounds like quite an experience. I would be afraid to do something wrong  

It just looks so elegant and peaceful on the pics. Do they make tea like that at home with their families too, or do they go out to tea houses for that experience. 

And I finally made a decision on the Keemun situation and I ordered 2 tins and a few samples from Upton tea. They have a large selection of different Keemuns so I thought I should find something there. I thought about ordering more of the TG from the Tea Haus, but then I guess I'll just make a clean cut. If its gone its gone, I'll drink whats left and hopefully I like some of the ones I ordered. I read reviews carefully and I think I made a good selection. I'll follow up on them when they get here.


----------



## Guest

Atunah said:


> Oh wow foreverjuly, that sounds like quite an experience. I would be afraid to do something wrong
> 
> It just looks so elegant and peaceful on the pics. Do they make tea like that at home with their families too, or do they go out to tea houses for that experience.
> 
> And I finally made a decision on the Keemun situation and I ordered 2 tins and a few samples from Upton tea. They have a large selection of different Keemuns so I thought I should find something there. I thought about ordering more of the TG from the Tea Haus, but then I guess I'll just make a clean cut. If its gone its gone, I'll drink whats left and hopefully I like some of the ones I ordered. I read reviews carefully and I think I made a good selection. I'll follow up on them when they get here.


Fortunately I had to just sit there and enjoy it, but that proved difficult in itself. There are three different rooms we progressed through, the first with a small amount of sweet liquor, the second with the green tea, and then the third with a zen-like meal composed of a bit of sashimi, rice, miso soup--traditional Japanese food meant to offer very distinct, pure flavors. By the time it was time to leave the third room I literally couldn't get to my feet.

I'd think that although they have the tatami mats, the tea kettles, and the equipment, the process of preparing tea is not so regimented at home. Experiencing the ceremony is somewhat special, and people often dress up in nice kimonos etc. The particular house I went to had students learning the craft of it in their free time.


----------



## Atunah

That would be me not being able to get up anymore  . I don't know what happened, I used to be so very flexible, now when I crouch or sit on my legs, I feel like I am 90  . I guess if you do it all the time like they do, you are used to it. 

I think its great that they are so intent on keeping all their rich and colorful history alive.


----------



## Atunah

So I lost another favorite tea at TG. Terai Kamala. I did a order at TG and its just gone. So I got the North Indian Manjhee as it sounded somewhat similar. I am also trying the Vietnam Yen Bai as its suppose to be like a Assam. I just love trying teas from areas not usually known for it, at least to me. 

I also re ordered the Kenya Milima, which I like and my hubby loves it too, the Nilgiri, refilling the Yunnan golden downy. Then I got the Banana Walnut again, loved it last year and I am also trying the Macademia black. I love nutty type teas.

I also got the rooibos Apfelstrudel  . It it smells even close to the real thing, I'll be happy. 


eta:

So I perused the german TG site, which I love doing to see what they have there on new teas before they come to the US. 
They still carry the special Keemun on the German site, but here is where I keep my eye on it. The number for the tea we been drinking was 560. On the german site the special Keemun is 561. The numbers are always the same across the sites, no matter if german or US. The 561 is also certified organic, which it doesn't say on the 560 I have. 

So maybe this will be a new batch and maybe it will make its way over here.  

There are a few teas I see on the German site that aren't in the US. It does seem to take a while for the Trend teas, but others I don't think ever make it into this market. They also still have 4 different types of Ceylons in Germany, only 1 in the US. 

They have a trend tea licorice ahhhhhhhhhhhh  . I don't like it, my grandma would eat "Lakritz candy by the bag full. 

There is a new Trend Herbal tea I would love to try, Bamboo Pomelo. Or not, I see it has licorice in it too. There are too many herbals with it in it. Darn.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL I love your dedication to tea.


----------



## Addie

Meglet, I started out with a similar-sized box for my teas. I'm nowhere close to Atunah or Prof on the tea collection, but now I have a shelf dedicated to tea. And I still want more. So I say go ahead and make more room. 

Foreverjuly, thank you for sharing your experience! The pictures are lovely, and it sounds like it was amazing. Green tea ice cream is my second favorite after chocolate; I definitely understand why it's so popular.

Atunah, does the Banana Walnut tea actually taste like banana?

Also, I keep seeing the Banana Chocolate Crepe from TG. I thought someone here had tried it, but I couldn't remember if it was any good. It sounds delicious; does it taste delicious?

Also, I went to Teavana to pick up some more German rock sugar. One pound lasted me about a year; this time I went with the three pound one in the jar. So I won't have to worry about that for three years.  Anyway, while I was there, I tried some rooibus blend, and it actually wasn't that bad. Not very rooibus flavoured, so I am reconsidering ordering the plum cinnamon one. I figure if I don't like it, someone here will be happy to take it.  Also, I tried some Youthberry Orange herb tea blend, and it was pretty good. Can anyone recommend a better orange-flavoured tea? If not, I may go back and get the one I tried at Teavana.


----------



## Atunah

I used to have a little pile of stuff like Meglet. . Then I used a drawer, then I had to move to a cabinet. Space is limited in apartment so I had to figure out something else. I had a smaller shelf first, but that filled up quickly . Then one day I looked at my DVD rack I use for all my CDs and DVD's and I thought, wow, that is perfect. So I ordered one just for the teas.

I blame some of this insanity on Profcrash 

*Addie* For me the Banana Walnut has the perfect balance of the Banana and the Walnut. Banana flavors have always been difficult for me as usually they are artificial. Since this has the pieces in it, it works good. I love Banana's, but I can't eat them so drinking them has to do for me 
The Banana Choco Crepe, I did like that, not as much as the Walnut, but it had a slight bite after taste. I found it needed very exact steeping times to prevent that. Its not available anymore. It was a Trend tea that did not make it into regular rotation.


----------



## Addie

Atunah, it's hard for me to imagine you and Prof ever had a small amount of tea, but I suppose we all started somewhere!  My bad influences here are definitely you, Prof and Neo (but really, when is Neo not a bad influence? ). Or perhaps I should say good influence since I enjoy 99.9% of the things I'm enabled to buy?
I've never tried a banana tea, but it sounds delicious. I think I'll give it a go. Thanks!
Ah. I just searched "banana" and the crepe one came up as well. I didn't even click on it to see if it was available. Well, I'm glad you like the Banana Walnut one better.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Sure fine blame me. I am cool with that


----------



## Addie

Congratulations, Prof!!! That's so wonderful!!! And definitely worth staying away from certain teas for a little while. 
I hope everything goes smoothly and is perfect next week! Please keep us updated! I'll be sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL I knew someone would read it just as I decided I would be better off waiting to post... (winks)

Well, my insane days are over, at least for the next 9 months.

I went to see the Doctor today and we are reasonably certain that I am 6 weeks pregnant. I get the results of the blood test back tomorrow but all signs point to pregnant.

I am going nuts because we are not suppose to tell people until after the first trimester and I just want to tell the world. 

I have my first sonogram next week. Praying for great results and the news that all is going well. I am 40 so things are statistically a bit more iffy. I am thinking good thoughts (no smoking, moderate drinking, no drugs, good amount of exercise, eat well most of the time) but I will feel less nervous after next week.

So for the next 9 months I will be drinking Rooibos and whatever herbals I come across that I like that do not include rosemary.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Congratulations Prof!


----------



## Atunah

Squeeeeeee , I was wondering what I missed, I thought it was something bad. Not so. Yay. 

Congrats  

All the best for the Sonogram next week. 

You'll be our Rooibos and herbal tester then  . There'll be plenty of enabling to be done.


----------



## Atunah

OMG I want this. From the german TG site, so its in german, but you can see what it does.

you pick the tea type by the icons after you pour the water in. There is also a setting for your own temp. Then when its to temp, you put the tea in the big filter and put it in. Then you see that circle that goes around and when its all the way to a full circle, there is a sound and the tea is done  Take out the filter and take the pot anywhere. Its thick so it holds the temp.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=t-cnT03EVlg#!

http://www.teagschwendner.com/DE/de/teamaker.TG?activeID=2411&parent_id=


----------



## corkyb

Oh wow, Prof.  How wonderful.  Congratulations and I hope all goes smoothly for you.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

Wonderful for you.


----------



## crebel

Congrats Prof, what wonderful news!!

Don't we have posts in this thread talking about second brews of caffeinated teas becoming decaf?  You could make "first cups" for someone else and still enjoy your black teas from a second brew - maybe?

Wishing you all the best.  btw, the vanilla rooibos from GongFu is very good!


----------



## Neo

Congratulations Prof, what wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!! I hope all goes well in the next months, and that you will have a wonderful and easy time of it. And if I believe my friends who have gone through this experience, enjoy your luscious hair and wonderful skin for all that time too  

And thank you foe sharing this with us  

I think you should buy 500g more of the Plum Cinnamon Rooibos from TG  ...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Decaffeinated coffee and tea still have some caffeine in them. It is a small amount but it is there. Embryos and fetuses cannot handle any caffeine. Caffeine has been connected to miscarriages. Since I am already in a high risk catagory, due to my age, adding to the risk by taking in even a small amount of caffeine strikes me as silly. The risk of miscarriage is high in the first trimester, which is why people wait to tell folks until after the first trimester, so I am going to stick with as little caffeine if I can. I know I can't keep it totally out of my system (I like chocolate) but I can seriously curtail the amount I take in.

So no decaffeinated teas for me. Good thing I have 8 rooiboses that I like. (smiles)

And yeah I see myself buying more Plum Cinnamon and Wild Berries and Thyme (I checked, no rosemary so it is safe).


----------



## Atunah

Good for you. It really is handy then that you already had been drinking and loving Rooibos. So the transition wont be too hard. 

I like chocolate that is high percentage cocoa, like the Lindt 70% and 85%. They are still smooth, but instead of me eating a half bar of milk chocolate, I can get my with one square. Its very rich and decadent. Maybe try one of those. I have really cut down on my chocolate intake. For me its high cholesterol issues.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Right now the only chocolate I am eating is a Kind bar that has Peanut Butter and Dark Chocolate. It has 7 grams of protein and is a healthier afternoon snack them other things that I would like to have. I studied the "What you can and cannot eat list" and chocolate was not on the "Don't eat" list. But I do enjoy the dark chocolate and I agree, I need only a small amount of it to fill my chocolate needs. 

Right now I am just hoping to avoid morning sickness.


----------



## meglet

Hmm, not sure how I missed a couple pages of this thread.

Prof, congratulations!

I did pick up the Cuisinart kettle, LOVE IT. Although I had to laugh because the first few times I used it I was just boiling the water anyway (rooibos and herbal teas.) But it's perfect for my white teas, and looking forward to trying greens again this weekend.

To whoever was joking about my tea collection - oh, I fully realize that at some point it will no longer fit in that cute little box. I'm already contemplating how to re-arrange my "pantry" shelves so I can have nice neat rows of tea canisters. 

On the other hand, I'm still working my way through the Adagio samples, and so far I'm 0 for 4.  There are a couple that might be good iced next summer, but even those I don't like enough to be worth ordering. TG doesn't carry many flavors/varieties I like, plus they don't offer samples, so I don't expect to order from them anytime soon either. Sigh. 

I do still have a Teavana trip coming up with a friend, and I've found some Republic of Tea flavors that I like,  most of which are available in loose leaf, so I'm not totally out of luck. Of course, part of my problem is the fact that a) I like flavored white teas best, and those are not terribly popular, and b) the stores near me tend to stock small selections of what sells best, not broad selections of what's actually available so I have to guess with online samples.


----------



## Atunah

Sorry about your ratio from Adagio. I used to like some of their flavored teas but I don't drink them anymore. I find their base tea too harsh and the flavors a tad to artificial.

The no sample issue worried me with TG, thankfully I loved most I got. Only a few that weren't hits. 
I do flove their white strawberry. I could drink that all day.

You go ahead and arrange your pantry shelfs. Been there done that . What I love about having a larger shelf is that I can see all the teas displayed. Its like going to a store and picking something. I have my shelf in the hallway, around the corner from the dining room and the kitchen. I have no other wall to put it on. Works great though. I have the scale sitting on top with the little thin baking cups and some TG spoons and then I take it too my tea table on the dining table. One of those tea tables that has slots and liquids can go down into a tray. Love that thing.

But yeah, TG isn't so great if you want to try samples. Unless of course one lives near them. I know the tea house store I linked before that carries TG teas at least sells in 50 grams, unlike the main store that only sells 100 gram packs.

Here are a couple of sites where people rate teas. You can search around and see what other places have good rated white teas maybe.

http://steepster.com/teas

http://www.teaviews.com/


----------



## meglet

Atunah said:


> Sorry about your ratio from Adagio. I used to like some of their flavored teas but I don't drink them anymore. I find their base tea too harsh and the flavors a tad to artificial.


This! This is EXACTLY what I'm finding with Adagio, I was having a hard time explaining other than "just not right." 



Atunah said:


> The no sample issue worried me with TG, thankfully I loved most I got. Only a few that weren't hits.
> I do flove their white strawberry. I could drink that all day.
> 
> You go ahead and arrange your pantry shelfs. Been there done that . What I love about having a larger shelf is that I can see all the teas displayed. Its like going to a store and picking something. I have my shelf in the hallway, around the corner from the dining room and the kitchen. I have no other wall to put it on. Works great though. I have the scale sitting on top with the little thin baking cups and some TG spoons and then I take it too my tea table on the dining table. One of those tea tables that has slots and liquids can go down into a tray. Love that thing.
> 
> But yeah, TG isn't so great if you want to try samples. Unless of course one lives near them. I know the tea house store I linked before that carries TG teas at least sells in 50 grams, unlike the main store that only sells 100 gram packs.
> 
> Here are a couple of sites where people rate teas. You can search around and see what other places have good rated white teas maybe.
> 
> http://steepster.com/teas
> 
> http://www.teaviews.com/


Ooh, a white strawberry. That sounds GOOD.

My "pantry" shelves are actually bookcases along the wall in my sort-of-dining-area (open floor plan main living space) so I'll still be able to see all my teas. And if not, well, I know exactly where to get a shelf like yours, and have one more piece of wall space where it would fit perfectly. And all those shiny colorful Republic of Tea canisters would look SO NICE lined up on it. 

I'll check out the review sites, thanks.


----------



## Atunah

I just got my Upton package with the Keemuns. I am sipping on the first one right now. Yummy. I am very optimistic now that I can find other Keemuns that I like. 

The one I am drinking is the Mao Feng ZK98. Very very good. Its a different kind of profile then the TG one. This is a little less smokey but more dirty?  . It is very layered. I think I'll try a longer steep next time. It says 5-8 minutes and I did 3. I usually only steep my blacks for 2 minutes. Quite happy with this one. I got that one if full size and another one, the others are in samples. 
They print your name on the label  . I got it with the tin and it has that funny metal popup one where I had to use a spoon to get it off. 

Yay, there is a world after TG Keemun after all


----------



## Neo

Yay Atunah, I am so happy for you (and for me too, eventually    ), and will be avidly following your Keemun experiments, and take notes to be guided by you! Well, when I'm done with my current reserve that is, so maybe in a year or so (I now have 750g of it, and while I drink a lot of it, I certainly don't drink it exclusively)...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL That is a lot of Keemun Neo.

Atunah: Glad that you have found a replacement


----------



## Atunah

Still working through my collection of Keemun. I just had no idea how different these specimens could be. The Mao Feng I got in the full tin steeped at 5 minutes is somewhat close to the TG, not as smokey, but also satisfying and different. Great every day Keemun. 

Now I am sampling the Mao Feng Superior and woah that is an interesting one. I swear I get bacon   and smoke, and dirt and wine, slight sweetness at the end. That is one layered beast that one. Very very smooth. 

They all have been very smooth, even at the longer steeps. Not a harsh tannin in sight, which is important with my stomach issues. 

I am really liking the selection of teas that Upton has. Its a bit overwhelming so in that its nice that TG does that selection and tasting for me. But its been fun trying different stuff within one type of tea. The samples are generous so that helps a lot.


----------



## Chad Winters

ummm dirt


----------



## meglet

New favorite tea: Republic of Tea Orange Blossom white. A lovey light, warm, sweet tea. And it's very soothing (which is good considering how work has gone today.)

And I haven't tried it yet, but if the RoT Organic Peppermint loose leaf tastes even half as good as it smells, I will finally have a good, no sugar required peppermint tea.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

mmmm Skim Milk.


----------



## Neo

ProfCrash said:


> mmmm Skim Milk.


 

But at least it's for the best of reasons


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yes it is


----------



## crebel

ProfCrash said:


> mmmm Skim Milk.





Neo said:


> But at least it's for the best of reasons


The very best of reasons! How goes the withdrawal, Prof? Any headaches? I'm thinking a nice warm herbal (maybe with some ginger) would be excellent before getting out of bed if any morning sickness starts.

Are you storing your caffeinated teas any differently than "out of sight, out of mind"? Will they be okay to drink in 8 months?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

No withdrawls. I drink a lot of tea but at least 1/2 of it is resteeped so I don't take in that much caffeine. I could actually drink pretty much what I had been drinking and be within safe limits according to most of the websites and books that I have read. I am going with the no caffeine through tea is better because I know that caffeine exists in other products, like chocolate, and I would rather limit it as much as possible.

I have store some teas but not all of them. That would be a dead give away at work. I will bring it all home once I tell everyone. They are all in their tins and out of bright sunlight. They should be fine in 8 months. I am not sure what the rules are for breast feeding though...

Is it bad that I might ask for TG gift certificates at baby showers so I can restock once I can drink tea again?

Right now enjoying a large 16 ounce glass of Cran Grape and a blueberry Greek yogurt. Calcium, protein, Vitamin C, and fruit in a mini meal. I promise I'll stop obsessing at some point in time. I am not sure when but I will.

Probably not...


----------



## kdawna

congratulations that is so wonderful! 
Brenda B.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Thank you.

mmmm Skim Milk with a big salad


----------



## Jane917

I haven't been over to this thread in a very long time. Today is a cold, blustery day in the Pacific Northwest.....a great day to start drinking tea again. We are on the second steepingof TG Rooibush Panna Cotta Rhubarb Cream. It has been a long time since I purchased any new teas, and my tea bucket is still full. DH requested some citrus tea today, but I just couldn't find what I was looking for. 

Congratulations, again, Prof, on the news. I am grateful that I had healthy babies. We didn't know back then what we should not do during pregnancy. We drank wine and coffee, used cribs with bedrails too far apart, car seats seats that would never pass inspection today, the list goes on. I am actually surprised that there are so many young people in their early 30s alive today! My wishes for you are for a very healthy pregnancy, easy childbirth, and healthy baby. 

Back to a citrusy tea.....any suggestions? Lemon or orange?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Working on a pot of Rooibos Lemon. Getting ready for a resteep. So I am biased, go with lemon.

I know that the rules have changed pretty drastically and that we know so much more today then we did 20 years ago. I know that babies are tough and can handle most of the bad stuff that we toss at them. Knowing what we know today, I feel comfortable taking the safer road and abstaining from some of the things that I enjoy in order to increase the odds of having a healthy baby. 

I will probably have a cup of tea a day after the first trimester. I am enjoining my peanut butter. I am eating bacon once a week. But I am trying to remind myself that I don't want to put on a ton of weight and that it is better for the baby if I have the salad and not the chocolate bar. Or at least have the chocolate with the peanut and honey KIND bar so I am getting in a ton of protein with my chocolate indulgance. 

With that, I am getting ready for my Chick-fil-a lunch run. Baby likes Spicy Chicken sandwiches and fries...


----------



## Chad Winters

I went out on a limb and when it came to restock I tried the Davidson's bulk tea from Amazon ($12-14 per lb!)
I was actually impressed. They didn't carry the unusual fancy flavors but the basics were pretty good. 
I pasted my review below:

   "My stores of Teavana and Tea Geschwender teas had run low and I needed to re-order but hated to spend the money. I wanted try a bulk tea option from Amazon to use my Prime shipping option. I bought Davidson's Early Grey with Lavender and Green tea with Lemon Ginseng. Both were just as good as anything I bought from the other stores and around 4-6 times cheaper. I was a little worried about some of the reviews which implied some differences in quality batch to batch. I guess I got lucky this time. The Earl Grey with Lavender was very similar to Earl Grey Creme from Teavana although I liked the Davidson's actually a little better. 

  I'm very happy so far, the main problem is going to be drinking 2 pounds of tea before they go stale (12-18 months is usually reccomended when in air tight containers). Then I will see what the next batch is like"


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Good for you!

There is no way I could drink that much of one tea unless I was limited to a certain type of tea for health reason.

Wait a minute....


----------



## drenee

Prof, I am so so so happy for you.  This is absolutely wonderful news.  
Once the news is out please feel free to start a baby thread.  We virtual aunts and uncles love the sonagram pics and new updates.  That is if you feel like sharing that much with us.  
Again, congratulations.  So exciting.
deb


----------



## meglet

For you Kindle Special offer owners, last night's ad was a $25 for $12 offer for ESP Emporium. Looks like it's good on loose leaf and sample tea only. They are located in Idaho (I think) but the voucher can be used online. Link to the Amazon Local deal: https://local.amazon.com/everywhere/B00657U16U and link to ESP Emporium: http://www.espemporium.com. The voucher is good til Feb 2012, and they have some interesting looking teas, so I'll give it a try.

Besides the voucher teas I'll pick up from ESP, I've mostly made it through my crazed rounds of tea-trying and settled on a handful (ok, slightly more than a handful) of flavors, mostly from Republic of Tea. They make a FANTASTIC loose leaf Organic Mint tea, first one I've ever been able to drink without sugar. They also make a couple great fruit-flavored white and rooibos teas, which is pretty much where my tastes have landed. And I realized that Market Spice, down in Pike Place Market, has some great loose leaf, so far I'm enjoying their Strawberries & Cream White tea, and plan to try the Peach Coconut White tea on my next trip.

It's not the high-end and exotic tea that you all are enjoying  but I do like my little collection of teas, and I'm currently averaging around 3-4 cups a day. Bonus - the more I get used to the mild tea flavors, the less I like the highly sugared flavor of the Mt Dew I usually start my day with. So I've ended up just naturally cutting back on that.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Now I want to go back to Seattle...I bought some of the market spice flavored tea from market spice and really liked it, and the huckleberry too.  Pikes Place Market is so neat!


----------



## Atunah

I visited Pike Market once. A few years ago we flew up there for a family function for a weekend. I didn't know anyone and unfortunately we only had a few hours to walk around, we spend the rest preparing food for the party. 

I loved that Market. And I am still drooling for that pepper jelly some smooth talking pretty girl sold my hubby.  

OMG that was delish. Haven't found anything like that since. That is all I bought though, there was so much stuff to look at everywhere that I couldn't make my mind up. Needed more time to browse. I do remember seeing a lot of jars of tea somewhere. Visual and scent overload.


----------



## meglet

cmg.sweet said:


> Now I want to go back to Seattle...I bought some of the market spice flavored tea from market spice and really liked it, and the huckleberry too. Pikes Place Market is so neat!


You can get that tea online, either from the Market Spice site, or from Amazon. I think Amazon only carries it in bags - but it's cheaper than getting it from the shop themselves.

Ooh, Atunah, you reminded me what to look for next time I go to the market! My mom quit making my favorite pepper jelly, I forgot I can probably find a source there. It's a good thing that place is walking distance from me. At least, I think that's a good thing. . . .


----------



## cmg.sweet

Yeah, i kinda went to amazon and ordered a pound of the original marketspice tea loose leaf after i posted that


----------



## MamaProfCrash

So there is a blob in me that has a heart beat. The Doctor assures me that in a few more weeks the blob will start to look human. The blob was roughly 6 weeks and 6 days in size, which matches with my date of conception (our wedding anniversary). And there appears to be only one blob.

So, yeah. No screening tests for possible chromosomal defects until the twelfth week. All that matters right now is that there is a blob that will eventually transform into a human that is right where it is suppose to be size wise. And the Doctor does not think that I have any risk categories other then my age.

I am having a celebratory Ginger Ale.


----------



## cmg.sweet

That is one heck of an anniversary present


----------



## Atunah

Yay  . 

Good news. I am pretty amazed at how exact they can narrow that down, day wise I mean.  .


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I know, I told him that we were not giving each other gifts for our anniversary and he goes and gets me pregnant. (winks)

Yeah she measured from the head to where the tail began (my blob has a tail) and came to six weeks and six days. Go figure. It is pretty amazing.

Pot two of Rooibos Jungle Fire.


----------



## crebel

Very exciting, Prof!  Thanks for sharing with us, and keep enjoying that Rooibos.


----------



## drenee

Happy dance, Prof.  
So exciting.
deb


----------



## Addie

Yay, Prof! Happy to hear the good news! I'm also impressed with how they're able to know the exact day.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I ordered some tea from that ESP special offer, of course it won't be here until tomorrow after I leave to go out of town for the weekend but I'll have to try to report on it next week.  One of the teas I got was milk oolong; I was curious after reading about others enjoying it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Gong Fu is has a promotional code which is sitting at my house. I'll have to remember to enter it later today.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Gong Fu update: The code is valid through 12/31/11. It is for 10% off any purchase $10 or more. The code is 123111

Enjoy!


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

Um, hi.  I'd just like to drop in and say I appreciate a community of tea drinkers.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Welcome. What type of tea do you enjoy drinking? 

I am living vicariously through other tea drinkers these days.


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

ProfCrash said:


> Welcome. What type of tea do you enjoy drinking?
> 
> I am living vicariously through other tea drinkers these days.


Oh, I'm really kind of boring. Bigelow or Twinings, English Breakfast or Irish Breakfast, or if I'm feeling wild, Earl Grey. I drink it with milk, no sweetener, usually.

I'm just unusual as a tea drinker in the US, and it's nice to meet other tea drinkers.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

So, let me introduce you to loose leaf. It tastes better, is less expensive, and takes little to no time to make. You will be impressed with how much better the tea tastes and will probably find that y ou don't need milk to drink the tea anymore.

We are all enablers here, you have been warned.

http://shop.tgtea.com/store/ Tea Gschwendner and http://www.gongfu-tea.com/sunshop/index.php?l=cat_list&c=1 Gong Fu are my favorite online tea shops. Gong Fu has a 10% discount code right now.

http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/5226/Earl-Grey-No.-69/ Earl grey 69 is divine. 
http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/5213/O%E2%80%99Sullivan%E2%80%99s-Favourite/ Irish Breakfast

Just to make searching for favorites a little easier.

All you need is an infuser basket and a tablespoon and you are good to go.

http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/919/Permanent-Teafilter-Large/ Infuser basket


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

A friend sent me a box of a pineapple flavored green tea that is very, very good. That's my current choice.


----------



## Tatiana

Last week I received my final tea shipment of the year...2 lbs of Uva Highlands Ceylon from Harney.  I had a 10% off coupon.  It should last us until mid/late January unless the weather gets really cold.  Our tea consumption is really boring...all Ceylons, either Uva Highlands or Ceylon decaf.


----------



## Andra

Congrats Prof!!  That's great news.

I have a tea funny.  DH and I were out at dinner last night and he was coughing (he's getting over pneumonia) and couldn't stop.  So I asked if he wanted something hot to drink.  The restaurant offered hot tea.  Of course it was a tea bag, but he had a Lipton Cinnamon Apple that he didn't even put sugar in...
Considering that he uses 3 tsp of Splenda in a regular glass of tea that's pretty amazing.
I bet I can find a loose leaf tea with the same flavors if I really try


----------



## Addie

Welcome, Alessandra! 
Yes, you should definitely try some loose leaf tea. It's leaps and bounds better. Prof has, of course, given you great suggestions. Earl grey 69 is a favorite of mine.
If you decide you want a heavier flavored tea, then Teavana has some good choices. My favorite from them is Almond Biscotti.

Welcome, Kathleen!
Pineapple green tea sounds delicious!

Tatiana, I'm still loving Uva Highlands (regular), and I even got my mom to start drinking it. She's not a fan of black teas, but she loves this one.

Andra, I hope your DH is feeling better and gets back to full health quickly!
Mmm. Cinnamon Apple tea sounds wonderful. If you find a loose leaf tea with the same flavors, please let us know!


----------



## Jen

Yes, get sucked in with me!  I only drank bagged teas until about 4 or 5 months ago, when I got hooked on loose leaf tea.  Once you try it you'll never go back!!


----------



## Addie

Jen said:


> Yes, get sucked in with me! I only drank bagged teas until about 4 or 5 months ago, when I got hooked on loose leaf tea. Once you try it you'll never go back!!


I was the same way when I first joined this thread. In fact, I hardly ever drank tea. This board has enriched my life by destroying my willpower.


----------



## Jen

Addie said:


> I was the same way when I first joined this thread. In fact, I hardly ever drank tea. This board has enriched my life by destroying my willpower.


Just like another thread we know and love! 

I've become a crazy tea person, I went from drinking none to at least 3 pots a day. I still have my morning coffee, but for the most part otherwise I'm always drinking tea!


----------



## Addie

Jen said:


> Just like another thread we know and love!
> 
> I've become a crazy tea person, I went from drinking none to at least 3 pots a day. I still have my morning coffee, but for the most part otherwise I'm always drinking tea!


My thoughts exactly! 

I didn't even drink much coffee until the Keurig thread. Now I've got enough coffee and tea choices to keep a small army awake. You beat me when it comes to daily tea love. I drink 1-2 cups of coffee and 1-2 pots of tea a day.
In fact, I think I'm going to make my first pot now ...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

All the yummy rooiboses out there.

(Secretly craving Milk oolong)

OK so not so secretly


----------



## CavMom

I drink a lot of bagged tea but after reading this thread for a couple of days I have found and am planning a trip to Teavana at a local mall.  

On Monday I am going to go buy teas and supplies for myself and for my dd for Christmas - I'm really looking forward to it.

I'm looking forward to checking this tread often for new ideas and flavors!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

CavMom: A few Teavana shopping trips.

Teavana associates are some of the most aggressive sales people I have seen in action. It is pretty impressive.

When they come over to help just say no. If you have a list from here or need help developing a list before you go you are good to go. Include on that list your tea prep stuff (the cool tea infuser) and your teas. It is cool to taste the teas that they have samples of and add those to your list as well. They will come over many times. Just say no. They love the hard sell.

Do not buy more then 2 ounces of anything. The only exception is if you are buying a blended tea, then you have to get 4  ounces because those are normally two ounces and two ounces.

Do not buy the giant tin. They will tell you, truthfully, that you get a 10% discount when you bring it in for refills. And you will. The problem is you do not need to refill that massive thing all that frequently. I think it hold a pound of tea.

You will get the 10% discount if you buy 4-5 teas at 2-4 ounces a pop. You do not need to buy one pound of one type of tea. You need to buy one pound of tea total.

Feel free to ask to smell the teas if you want. They smell yummy. But be ready for them to sell you everything that you smell.

Go in with a set amount of money that you want to spend and do not spend more then that.


----------



## Addie

ProfCrash said:


> Do not buy more then 2 ounces of anything. The only exception is if you are buying a blended tea, then you have to get 4 ounces because those are normally two ounces and two ounces.


I'll add to this point: When they fill the bag with tea, they'll fill it more than the asked ounces. So if you asked for 2, they'll maybe fill it to 2.4oz. And then they'll ask, "Is this okay?" Be firm. Say, "I only want two ounces." When I first went, I just said, "Oh, uhh ... I guess that's fine." And I ended up with way more tea and way more cost than I wanted.

I hope you have fun exploring Teavana!

Also, you don't need to buy even the smaller Teavana containers. We've gone to other sites and bought nice containers for much less.
Here are the two sites I know of that people here have used: 
http://www.enjoyingtea.com/tea-storages.html
http://www.specialtybottle.com/teatincontainersmi.aspx
The second site is the one I used, and I bought several of the TWS6, which fits a little more than 2 oz.

And they do have nice German rock sugar. I bought the giant size in the jar, but you can get a much smaller amount filled in a bag (like tea), that is if you like sugar with tea. If not, then that's even better!


----------



## CavMom

Thank you so much for the tips!  I really appreciate it - if I'm not expecting it I can easily fall for the hard sale.  Now I will go in there prepared.

I was planning on buying us each a diffuser, some tins and a few teas.  I was a little worried that I would be overwhelmed by the quantity of teas so maybe I should narrow my selection before I go.  I am also interested in the rock sugar.

I'm wanting to buy a nice black breakfast tea, something citrusy, and then one more - perhaps the Azteca Fire I keep reading about?

What would you recommend for 'beginners'?


----------



## BTackitt

for a diffuser, I purchased Finum filters:

I really really like these the best when brewing just a cup at a time. 2 of them means I can brew one flavor for DH and one for me at the same time, and there's no little floaties or sinkies in the cup afterwards.


----------



## meglet

BTackitt said:


> for a diffuser, I purchased Finum filters:
> 
> I really really like these the best when brewing just a cup at a time. 2 of them means I can brew one flavor for DH and one for me at the same time, and there's no little floaties or sinkies in the cup afterwards.


I have these as well. I find they also fit in my small 2-cup teapots. They are the only infuser I've found so far that is fine enough not to leave bits of tea in the bottom.

Currently trying to decide if I like this Red Cherry White Tea well enough to order a full tin of it. Unfortunately I think my water was still too hot from the previous boil so the tea ended up bitter.


----------



## Neo

Enjoying my pot of Mariage Freres French Breakfast - one of my favorite teas, but one I only drink during the day (not sure why, but I just don't feel it's suited to evenings), and so I only have it during the weekends when I'm home


----------



## MamaProfCrash

So my cousin got me a 6 month tea of the month club for my birthday. First set of teas arrived today. (sigh)


----------



## cmg.sweet

Just keep them sealed and you can enjoy them later...(and if that doesn't help, just remember why you can't drink them now)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Jasmine Oolong and Keemun to be set aside. 

I am so getting a burger and fries tonight


----------



## Eve Yohalem

Usually I drink my English Breakfast tea with skim milk, maybe 2 percent if I'm feeling indulgent. But today I noticed some heavy cream in the fridge that I had leftover from Thanksgiving, and...oh WOW. It really is the little things that make life worth living!


----------



## kdawna

I can agree with the cream.... I use the fat free half and half. But... there is just something about real sugar in tea... rather than artificial sweetener. I just love my tea so much better with the real sugar. I have been drinking some Chai tea recently and placed an order from TG for Arabian Night tea... with hopes of getting a free cup also as they had advertised.


----------



## crebel

The Holiday Blend is in at Gong-Fu.  I am happy, warm gingerbread in a cup...


----------



## sherylb

ProfCrash said:


> CavMom: A few Teavana shopping tips.
> Teavana associates are some of the most aggressive sales people I have seen in action. It is pretty impressive.


Geeze, I miss a few pages and the information I really need shows up!

I just had my first Teavana Store experience yesterday and am still slightly traumatized. 

I have been a tea drinker for many, many years and have used RoT and some teas I get from Murchies in Victoria, BC plus a lot of other teas. I found the sales people in Teavana very unhelpful for anything but pushing more and more sales. I felt a complete idiot becaust I didn't know how they operated in the store, I didn't even know what the minimum amount of tea I could buy was and had to pry that information out of the sales person. 
All was not lost though, I did buy a nifty Perfecta Maker brewer and a yummy blend of Jasmine Dragon Pearls and Rooibos Tropica with an 8oz tin.
I just used The Perfecta Maker, and it is much better than what I have been using, and the tea blend is absolutely wonderful.

I did my homework by keeping up with this thread, but boy the experience in the store was one I'll not repeat again. I'll buy online from now on!


----------



## Atunah

Oh no, so sorry about your experience.

The one and only time I ever set foot inside a Teavana was a few years ago when I went to our mall here and I literally fled the store. I do not react well in general in any store where employees come up and ask "Can I help you". I never have. There it was 10 times worse for me though. Sales tricks do not work on me as I don't like it when people make me feel like I am an idiot. I shut completely down. 

Car buying for me is a total nightmare and that is why I drive my old clunkers until they literally fall apart  

I have ordered online though from Teavana and it would be the only way I'd ever shop there again.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am sorry you had a bad experience. We try and prep people for the experience. Normally if you say "Go away" the sales people will. I drive them nuts because I'll tell people they don't need to buy a pound of one tea, that they can buy a pound of tea using five different teas, and that they shouldn't buy the huge tin, and all sorts of stuff. Then the sales associates waves someone over to help me and get me out of the store as soon as possible. 

(giggles)


----------



## CavMom

I have to report that my visit to Teavana on Monday wasn't bad at all - I'm sure because of the helpful hints I received here.  

When I first walked in one of the 2 workers asked if she could help me & I said "no thank you I am just looking around."  They both left me alone as I walked around the store looking at the accessories and tasting the samples.  I brought my accessory choices to the counter and said I also wanted to buy some teas.  I first asked for some of the ones that I had just tasted and enjoyed, he did try the "it's a little over 2 ounces is that ok?" and when I said, "no, just 2 ounces" he took out the overage. He also did mention right away that if I bought 1 pound I would get a 10% discount and I could buy several different teas to make up the pound.  He was helpful in finding a tea that I would enjoy after I described what I was looking for.

They even brewed a full cup of tea of my choice 'on the house' after I was done!

All in all it was a good experience and I plan on going back.


----------



## sherylb

ProfCrash said:


> I am sorry you had a bad experience. We try and prep people for the experience. Normally if you say "Go away" the sales people will. I drive them nuts because I'll tell people they don't need to buy a pound of one tea, *that they can buy a pound of tea using five different teas*, and that they shouldn't buy the huge tin, and all sorts of stuff. Then the sales associates waves someone over to help me and get me out of the store as soon as possible.
> 
> (giggles)


Yeah, they left that one out also! When she was pushing the pound of tea thing, all I could think of was what the heck am I going to do with a whole pound of the same kind of tea? 
I like a variety of teas and a pound of the same kind is too much of a commitment for me.


----------



## Addie

*Sherylb*, I'm sorry to hear you had a bad experience at Teavana. 
I'm glad that you got something good out of your visit, though, with the Perfecta Maker!

*CavMom*, glad to hear your visit was better!

And I'm looking forward to thoughts on the teas you both purchased!


----------



## sherylb

Addie said:


> *Sherylb*, I'm sorry to hear you had a bad experience at Teavana.
> I'm glad that you got something good out of your visit, though, with the Perfecta Maker!
> 
> *CavMom*, glad to hear your visit was better!
> 
> And I'm looking forward to thoughts on the teas you both purchased!


I bought a blend that I tasted a sample of in the store. It's half Jasmine Dragon Pearls and half Rooibos Tropica. It's really smooth, fragrent, and very yummy! I'll certainly buy both teas again and maybe blend half myself and keep the other half to drink on their own.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

CavMom: Glad to hear that your experience went well. 

I am working on Skim Milk with my salad for lunch. I am thinking of heading over to Teavana sometime this week to pick up some new Rooiboses. I am getting a bit bored with the same 8.

That sounds so silly but I am use to picking from 30 teas.


----------



## ChadMck

I just curled up with a cup of green tea with honey. I didn't realize how intense this thread was about tea. I think some serious browsing is in order due to all these suggestions!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

We are not intense.

Obsessed maybe....


----------



## cmg.sweet

I don't know Prof, some of your previous posts about the evils of bagged tea were a bit intense!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

OK, I'll give you that.

But bagged tea is evil.

How many more months before I can drink Milk Oolong again?


----------



## teashopgirl

My favorite teas these days are Vanilla Thrilla loose rooibos from TeaSource in St. Paul, MN (isn't that a fun name?) and Sleepytime, which is a blend of mint and chamomile. I like to drink both in the evening because they have no caffeine and they really warm you up. I swear it helps keep our heating bill down, because I'm one of those people who really cranks it if I feel a chill. 

The other tea I drink a lot of is loose leaf Pu erh, from TeasEtc. I got it to lower my cholesterol, and I think it's working.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Gong Fu has some great Pu Erh's and I absolutely adore Tea Gschwendners Pu Erh Touchas. Pu Erh is one of my favorite teas. I did find that I prefered the intensity of the Touchas to the loose leaf variety but botha re very good.

Are you drinking cooked or uncooked Pu Erh?


----------



## teashopgirl

That's a good question. Let me check...I can't actually tell from the description. Here is the link if you're curious: http://www.teasetc.com/details.asp?prodid=0802&cat=8 It has a good, earthy flavor and I like it because it is impossible to oversteep. I leave the leaves right in my pitcher and drink it iced. My bad cholesterol went down 14 points in six months. Of course, I was eating flax like there's no tomorrow as well.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It looks cooked. Strange that they don't mention if it is cooked/uncooked or black/green. If you like those, look at Tea Gscwendners Touchas. They really are awesome.


----------



## Jen

I have a random question.  You talking about tea lowering your cholesterol got me thinking.  I've recently been having some really dry skin and flaking issues around my nose, and the more I think about it, it really may coincide with the beginning of my tea addiction - and I primarily drink Mate Vana.  Could it possibly be connected?  What teas are supposed to be good for the skin, is it the white teas?


----------



## teashopgirl

Hi Jen, I'm not sure. I think tea with a higher caffeine content can be a diuretic, so that probably isn't helping the dry sky situation. Perhaps switch to an herbal for a few weeks and see if there's improvement. 'Tis the season of dry skin, though, so you might just want to try keeping a vaporizer near your bed. That's what I do! Good luck.


----------



## sherylb

Jen said:


> I have a random question. You talking about tea lowering your cholesterol got me thinking. I've recently been having some really dry skin and flaking issues around my nose, and the more I think about it, it really may coincide with the beginning of my tea addiction - and I primarily drink Mate Vana. Could it possibly be connected? What teas are supposed to be good for the skin, is it the white teas?


Food sensitivities are a hard thing to pin down. The only sure way of telling if it's the tea is to not drink it for at least a couple of weeks and see if your skin improves. I'm sensitive to something in Chai tea...it gives me hives. I LOVE spiced tea but have to stay away from it.


----------



## meglet

Success!!! I have FINALLY found a green tea that I like, so now I can use that as a gateway to other greens as I get used to it.  

For the record, it is "Sweet Candy Cane" green tea (bagged, sorry Prof!) that I found at World Market. The desire for candy cane tea was strong enough to over-ride my "no green tea" rule after my last few tries at green ended badly. Amazingly, it really does taste like candy cane (not just peppermint) and has a very mild green tea taste.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL My cousin just told me about that because there is a decaf version and she thought it might help me with my tea cravings. That an a few Mighty Leaf herbals that she liked when she was pregnant.

I am going to ask my Doctor about having a cup a day. I miss my oolongs.


----------



## meglet

I think the only version they make is the Decaf one. At least that's the only version that my local store had. 

Had another cup of it today and still liked it  so tonight I picked up some blueberry green tea to try tomorrow (too late for caffeine tonight.)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Whatever it takes. Drink those for a while and then try something a bit less flavored and see what you think.


----------



## corkyb

Jen said:


> I have a random question. You talking about tea lowering your cholesterol got me thinking. I've recently been having some really dry skin and flaking issues around my nose, and the more I think about it, it really may coincide with the beginning of my tea addiction - and I primarily drink Mate Vana. Could it possibly be connected? What teas are supposed to be good for the skin, is it the white teas?


Jen, too much manual stimulation with brushes, exfoliants, etc., can cause that flaking. As can changing products and/or mixing products from different lines for your facial skin care.


----------



## sherylb

OK. I'm ready to try some teas from TG and have come up with a list of possibilities. What do you think about these choices?

China Keemun 
China Pu-Erh Tuocha 
Bossa Nova 
O'Connor's Cream 
Rooibush Vanilla 
HoneyPie 
Assam Mokalbari Second Flush 
Holiday Tin Rooibush Eggnog 

Thanks!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I  have had and enjoyed the Keemun, Tuocha (love it), Bossa Nova, and Vanilla. I had been ordering them regularly and will order them again when the baby comes.

I highly recommend the Rooibos Jungle Fire and cream Caramel and Capetown and Ginger. They all have more flavor then the Vanilla. The vanilla is good but the others are excellent.

Enjoy and have a cuppa for me


----------



## sherylb

ProfCrash said:


> I have had and enjoyed the Keemun, Tuocha (love it), Bossa Nova, and Vanilla. I had been ordering them regularly and will order them again when the baby comes.
> 
> I highly recommend the Rooibos Jungle Fire and cream Caramel and Capetown and Ginger. They all have more flavor then the Vanilla. The vanilla is good but the others are excellent.
> 
> Enjoy and have a cuppa for me


Thanks! I would love to try the Jungle Fire but since Chai tea gives me hives, I don't want to chance anything spiced. I'm pretty sure it is the cinnamon. I think I will change the Vanilla to Cream Carmel and have a Merry Christmas to me!!


----------



## teashopgirl

All of those selections sound amazing, particularly the Eggnogg. Yum.


----------



## Marie S

Great thread!

My favourite tea is English Breakfast Tea http://www.twinings.co.uk/featured-teas/english-breakfast-4

And at night when I need to wind down and to help me sleep I like Dr Stuart's Tranquility http://www.drstuarts.com/functionalteas_tranquillity.htm


----------



## lea_owens

I do love a good cup of tea. All my life, when a crisis occurs or friends arrive or we're recovering from tragedy or disaster or coming in from a hard day's work, there seems to have been an older female in the family saying, "Let's have a nice cup of tea" as though it was the succour for all ills, ailments and emotional occasions.

I am a traditionalist. I do like my English Breakfast in the morning, and Twinings Traditional Afternoon at other times. I rather like Australian Billy Tea - a brand named after an Australian method of making tea. When camping, everyone has a 'billy' - a tin for boiling water on a fire, often made from an old powdered milk tin with two holes punched in either side at the top so a piece of wire could be threaded through as a handle. Camping stores sell flash new billy-cans, though, so no need to make our own these days. You boil the water in the billy on the coals, then throw in a handful of tea leaves, stand for a minute then swing the billy-can around your head three times to send the tea-leaves to the bottom (or, if you don't fancy the risk of the wire handle letting go and spraying yourself and others with boiling tea, you can just sit it on the ground, turn it around three times and tap it as the other traditional way of settling the leaves). It tends to have a slightly smoky taste - very slight but quite peculiar to the method of making billy tea on a campfire - and the brand 'Billy Tea' has managed to evoke that flavour quite well.

One of the most important things about my tea drinking is the vessel. I have a huge collection of Royal Albert trios and if I have a tea drinking friend visit (most prefer coffee) I like to choose a RA trio to suit the occasion and my favourites are Chelsea Bird, Heirloom, Lady Carlyle, American Beauty, Lady Hamilton and a few others (I have about twenty different patterns). I find drinking tea from a Royal Albert cup and saucer with a spice biscuit on the side plate seems to make me feel cultured and in contact with a centuries old tradition - a nice touch when my friends and I are usually sitting there smelling of horses with mud on our jeans/jods and horse snot on our shirts. lol


----------



## kdawna

Lea, I loved hearing about the Austrailian Billy Tea. A good cup of tea with a friend does help one relax!
Brenda B.


----------



## sherylb

My Grandma used to make coffee with a billy-can when we would picnic or camp. The first sip of coffee I ever had was coffee made in a billy-can. Grandma made me feel special with a cup of what she called milk coffee, due to the proportion of milk to coffee, liberally sugared of course! I never did get used to sifting the grounds through my teeth though.


----------



## Chad Winters

I tried to find some Billy Tea but the shipping on Amazon was crazy


----------



## MamaProfCrash

So I gave away my teas last night. I have a really good friend who I got into tea and they went home with her. I figure that they will be ok after sitting in tins for 9 months but that I would be better off buying fresh teas and really enjoying the flavor when the day came.

My Husband was a bit taken aback by the fact that the tea overflowed the reusable grocery bag that I gave her and that there are still 10 tins or so at the house. She went home for 40 or so teas.

I know that she will enjoy them and it is better for them to be enjoyed while still at peak yumminess then sit and become less yummy waiting for me. And it removes the temptation.

Hubby is realizing that there is going to be a huge tea buy in July. Massive tea buy. And I doubt that there are going to be too many rooiboses at that time.


----------



## Atunah

Oh wow, that is quite some purging. What a good friend you are. She will have a ball drinking all that good stuff. 

And you get to treat yourself after your pregnancy and go on a tea shopping spree. That is going to be some unpacking then of the tea when that time comes.  

Are you saying you might possibly be sick or Rooibos by then?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Might be sick of Rooibos? I think I can guarnetee that I will be sick of Rooibos. And bored. Really, really bored. You should have seen my Hubby's face. He was shocked by how much tea I had.

The good news is that I have a better idea of my favorites and I can order those and not have as many of the more secondary teas around.


----------



## BTackitt

if he were a smart hubby, he would get you a loadable card now, and start loading it with a little $$ every payday between now and BABY time, so that when you are ready to restock, it won't hit your main bank account.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

BTackitt said:


> if he were a smart hubby, he would get you a loadable card now, and start loading it with a little $$ every payday between now and BABY time, so that when you are ready to restock, it won't hit your main bank account.


He is pretty smart. He knows what is coming.

It helps that I told him it was coming.


----------



## Atunah

Well he knows whats coming, now that he's seen what went  

I think its a great solution. Like you said, now you can basically start from scratch, without getting the teas you weren't drinking much. Plus its always nice getting tea shipments. Still a while to go though.  

I can see how drinking rooibos all the time would get boring. 

Are you feeling good otherwise?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Feeling great. I have managed to avoid morning sickness. I am in week 11 right now. We go for an ultra sound next week as part of the Chromosonal Screening process. It is a high def 3-D ultrasound that is used to measure spinal fluid. Too much can indicated the possibility of various chromosonal disorders. There is also a blood test to check protien levels.

The only issue I am having is related to a pre-existing condition. One of my hips is not fully formed and the shifting weight is starting to effect my leg. I am getting numbness due to the ligament pressing on a nerve. It is not dangerous because it is effecting sensation in the skin and only the skin but it is annoying.


----------



## R J Askew

Hmmm, you might think a proper English gentleman *bows* would have something to say on the subject of tea. Hmmmm, I have a cup a few inches from my left hand right now. it's in my teen daughter's goth cup which is decorated with a fetching skull and crossbone design in several differnt hues against a black background. Excuse me while I have a sip .... ahhhhhh! This is about my sixxxxxth cup of the day and I am sure there will be more. The tea is what we in England call 'builders' i.e. not in any way fancy. Marques such as the sickly sweet Earl Grey or the bizarre iced tea are not something any true bred English gentleman wld ever have anything to do with. Hmmm, there is a novel in all this, tea being, well, so universal. In fact I read one recently, or parts of one, BLACK TEA on Harper Collins author's site. Tis set in Kenya where they grow tons of the stuff. Hmmm, I have to go and refresh my cuppa which has now gone a little cold since I've spent so long hacking away here. Toodle pip. *bows*

_<<no self promotion outside the Book Bazaar>>_


----------



## TLM

I rarely post here, but lurk around a lot.  Congulation, Prof.

They opened a Teavana in the mall 3 miles from my house!  Oh, boy am I in trouble.  Yes, I agree the sales people are agressive.  Just be firm with them, like you would with a begging two year old.

Second the wonderfullness of the Jasmine Dragon Pearl and Rooibos Tropica mix.  
Have some of those and the Oolong Sinful Chocolate Decadence and some Celestial Temple Peaks.  Also have a left over Assam and Jasmin Oolong and a few random other loose leave teas from long ago purchases.  Need to pick up some green and whites.

Just wish they wouldn't keep pushing the Monkey Picked Oolong one me.  I have tasted it and don't really see that it is that much better to justify $25 for 2 oz.  Then there is the containers and the sugar . . .  (I found the cutest glass, classic shaped urn with a air tight seal top, $1.50 each and they hold a exactly 2 oz. of tea   )

Thanks to the enablers here I put the Cuisine Art hot water pot on my Christmas list.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I was not thrilled with the Monkey Picked Oolong either. I found Gong Fu has much better Oolongs then Teavana and Tea Gschwendner.


----------



## wiccanhot

I need a recommendation for a tea strainer that will filter out even the tiniest twigs in my beloved Teavana chai/chai blend but not have them get stuck so they can be reused.  It's delicious but I'm running out because I filter it out with a coffee sock.  The pieces then get stuck in the sock and can't be saved for reuse.  So I'm using 3 teaspoons at a time and only using them once.  I only bought 4oz of the tea and I have maybe 2 tablespoons left.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I would get the Teavana filter that looks like a cup. You steep in that device, then place it on the cup you are drinking and it drains into your cup. Great for resteeping and a very find mesh so nothing gets through.


----------



## wiccanhot

Thank you very much ProfCrash.


----------



## Carrien

Hi All
I am a heavy tea drinker and typically drink Teavana and plain ole Teatley Tea... Chai Chai happens to be my favorite right now in the Teavana line up and last week a coworker got me a tin of Nine Dragon Golden Needle tea from Teavana, I was thrilled.. what a perfect gift... I couldn't wait to come home and try it...So I did and Yuck... Its not my cup of tea.  

Possibly if you like this tea let me know.. I hate to see it go to waste...I am the only tea drinker in my family of heavy coffee drinkers, so I have no-one to pass this onto either.  I feel so guilty... what a nice gift and I don't like it.. with the selection of tea in my cabinet, this one will never be choosen...

Do you like Nine Dragon Golden Needle?  Do you want it?


----------



## corkyb

I would like it.  That's a white tea isn't it?  I think I've had it from their cast iron teapot in the store and I liked it.


----------



## wiccanhot

According to teavana.com it's a black tea.  It sounds delicious.


----------



## corkyb

Ohh, I would love to have it then Carrien.  Let me know if it's still available.  I may have some unopened tea I could send you if you like herbals, etc.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Carrien said:


> Hi All
> I am a heavy tea drinker and typically drink Teavana and plain ole Teatley Tea... Chai Chai happens to be my favorite right now in the Teavana line up and last week a coworker got me a tin of Nine Dragon Golden Needle tea from Teavana, I was thrilled.. what a perfect gift... I couldn't wait to come home and try it...So I did and Yuck... Its not my cup of tea.
> 
> Possibly if you like this tea let me know.. I hate to see it go to waste...I am the only tea drinker in my family of heavy coffee drinkers, so I have no-one to pass this onto either. I feel so guilty... what a nice gift and I don't like it.. with the selection of tea in my cabinet, this one will never be choosen...
> 
> Do you like Nine Dragon Golden Needle? Do you want it?


First question: Did you follow the brewing directions? I took a look at the directions and it recommends 195-205 temperature water. I would bet that anything over 195 over cooks the tea and makes it taste bitter.

If you don't have a thermometer or a tea pot that lets you steep to a preset temperature here is what you do. oil the water and let it sit for 5 minutes. I read somewhere that every five minutes you let boiling water sit it drops about 10 degrees in temperature. Then use that water to make your tea. Steep it for two minutes.

One of the "problems" with loose leaf tea is that the various teas are more picky in how they are prepped. Think of the tea like you would spinach. It tastes great when you prepare it properly but awful when it is over cooked.


----------



## Carrien

Hi All....
Corkyb - its yours!  Just have to figure out how to do this off line. How can I get your address?  I hope you do enjoy it and you know that this was in a canister so I will put it in a zip lock baggie and ship it off to you...She bought it at the store so of course its not sealed. 

ProfCrash... Yeap I brewed it correctly I have my Zojoriushi on 208 degrees to compensate for the cups that come from the cabinet on the exterior wall that are freezing cold... I brewed the first cup this way at 208 for 2 min... didn't care for the taste... thinking it was a temp. problem and your right some tea's just are very picky and so I dropped the temp down to 195 using the cold cabinet cup and again same taste.
I tried putting more sugar in it but still didn't care for it...Just wasn't my cup of tea.

ProfCrash - congrats on the baby as well... wishing you all good things.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Cool enough. I know plenty of folks who don't change the temps and find teas a bit bleechy. I figured I would check.


----------



## Carrien

Hey Prof
I usually ask people the same question when they say they don't like tea cause its bitter.... I am like your brewing it all wrong!  

My friends and family think I am a tea nut... they laugh when I go to FL to visit my inlaws I pack several tea bags of loose tea wrapped in plastic wrap and foil and I pack some sugar and my inlaws who will do anything for me (wonderful people) they just don't understand the process and my FIL says it looks like I am brewing weeds.. he said you have weeds in there that is not tea.... that is weeds.. want to me to get some sticks and dirt from the garden and will you drink that! LOL.... He is too funny.

I leave my loose leaf tea wrapped up tight at my parents house too.. I tell them try it but they are opposed, they like their coffee and that is that....

I love my Zojoriushi which makes having a perfect cup of tea so easy and I love that its ready instantly, no waiting on the kettle and now that its colder out, there is always a cup by my side.

Take care
Carrie


----------



## James Conway

I used to be an ardent coffee drinker but now it is all tea all the time. I think my favorites are Irish Breakfast, Darjeeling and Earl Grey. Oh, and don't forget that there is a nice Black Currant tea that they drink in Russia. I've also started drinking Rooibus and Yerba Mate. But, I'm sure the purists don't want to hear that.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I just got back from the Doctors office. We had the first trimester ultrasound screening. They measure the baby, check for all of the limbs, check the heart rate, look for the bladder, stomach, and the umilicial cord. Then they measure the nuchal translucancy, a fluid that is at the back of the babys neck. They can use the fluid measure, the presence of a nasal bone (it was there), and some blood tests to let you know the likelihood that your child may have a chromosonal disorder.

We heard what we wanted to hear, and saw what we wanted to see. All is normal. I like that word, normal. Great word. We have to wait for the blood work to come back but the baby had its nasal bones, most babies with down syndrome do not have a nasal bone formed at this age, and the nuchal tranlucancy fluids were normal. So yeah.

Even better, we got to watch the baby move around, play with its hands, kick its legs, and see its heart beat. It was amazing. And the baby looked human, very very human. No more blob. 

We are so blessed. To have a child at 40 without any type of help and have a smooth pregnacny, so far, and see that the baby is progressing the way it is suppose to is just awe inspiring and wonderful. 

(giggles)


----------



## sherylb

^^^ YAY!


----------



## Atunah

Wohooooooo  

Fantastic news. You just sound so happy, makes us all happy too.


----------



## Addie

That's wonderful news! Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## CavMom

What wonderful and exciting news!


----------



## brenwinter

So, are you going to find out the sex or are you going to be surprised?

Brenda


----------



## TLM

Congratulation, Prof.  Normal is great news.

(weather one finds out the baby's sex on U/S or at delivery it is still a surprise when you hear it.  No wrong way to do it. .  But, us L&D RNs love to have "surprise babies")


----------



## SheenahFreitas

I personally enjoy a good black tea or my licorice tea (to get me going in the mornings). My brother likes to drink his Echinacea tea for its health benefits.


----------



## meglet

Thanks to this thread, every time I sit down to read Kindle Boards I have to go make a cup of tea first.  

Somewhere back in this thread someone posted some "tips" for visiting a TeaVana store - I'm headed there for the first time next week so can somebody post those again? I'm finally going to cave and get a Perfect TeaMaker for the office so I can drink loose leaf at work - you guys were right that after getting used to it I just can't go back to bagged, at least not for the flavors I can get in loose leaf, but the filter I'm using at home just seems like too much of a mess for the office. Or at least, has the potential to create a very big mess when I knock it over on my desk.  

I also need to find some more herbal tea flavors, because right now I'm drinking mostly white and green tea, and I need to find something without caffeine for afternoons/evenings. Since I have yet to find a Rooibos that I like, I'm mostly drinking mint tea and even though it's very good mint tea, I'm getting kind of bored of it. There's a couple flavors each at Market Spice and Teavana that look promising, so I'm headed down there after Christmas to check them out.


----------



## Andra

The big thing about Teavana is that the sales people are pushy.
Go in with a list or at least an idea of what you are wanting.  When they measure out your tea, you can ask for 2 ounces (the smallest amount they will sell) and they will overfill it and say "It's a little over, is that OK?"  If you have a budget, say NO and make them put it right at 2 ounces (or whatever).
They will also try to sell you a tin for each type of tea that you get.  Their tins are nice but you can definitely find some that are just as good and less expensive elsewhere, so don't buy them unless you really want them.
And you get a discount if you purchase larger amounts of tea - at 1 pound, 2 pounds and 5 pounds.  But they don't always tell you that the discount if for the total amount of tea that you purchase.  You don't have to get a pound of one type of tea.


----------



## wiccanhot

Hi!

I have a question about Teavana's chai/chai blend.  Right now I have the two chai's in separate bags in a 1 pound tin along with the rock sugar.  I was wondering since it's supposed to be a blend anyway if I were to empty the two bags into the tin and shake it very well if it would evenly distribute and I could have the same taste with 4 tsps of the two mixed together instead of 2 tsps of 1 and 2 tsps of the other.  

Has anybody done this?

Thanks in advance.

Robin / WiccanHot


----------



## crebel

Robin, you should be able to blend them just fine.  I would suggest pouring them into a bowl and gently stirring them or "folding" with a spatula before putting it back in the tin.  That way you won't bruise or break your tea leaves like you might with shaking.


----------



## wiccanhot

Thank you very much, crebel.


----------



## Ruth Harris

I hear my Lapsong Souchon calling! Will go make some right now...


----------



## meglet

Andra said:


> The big thing about Teavana is that the sales people are pushy.
> Go in with a list or at least an idea of what you are wanting. When they measure out your tea, you can ask for 2 ounces (the smallest amount they will sell) and they will overfill it and say "It's a little over, is that OK?" If you have a budget, say NO and make them put it right at 2 ounces (or whatever).
> They will also try to sell you a tin for each type of tea that you get. Their tins are nice but you can definitely find some that are just as good and less expensive elsewhere, so don't buy them unless you really want them.
> And you get a discount if you purchase larger amounts of tea - at 1 pound, 2 pounds and 5 pounds. But they don't always tell you that the discount if for the total amount of tea that you purchase. You don't have to get a pound of one type of tea.


Perfect, thanks! I already have a list of what to look for, and a source for good, cheap tins (which also just HAPPENS to also sell good, cheap tea so I'm going there before TeaVana) so I'll stock up on tins before hand.

Next problem: creating some nice labels to stick on the tins, right now I know what's in my one unlabeled tin, but after next week there's going to be a bunch more and that could be a problem!

Currently sipping (ok, gulping cause it's so yummy) some Pineapple Guava white tea.


----------



## teashopgirl

Currently drinking very tasty Jasmine "Dragon Pearls" green tea from Teavivre...


----------



## BTackitt

Well, as I was in San Francisco this week I went to the Lupicia store and stocked up on my favorite flavors of Christmas teas. Blew $100 very quickly. Meanwhile DH was here at home (I'm back now) and was chatting with one of our friends who owns a Japanese hibachi & sushi place. We've known him for about 6 years, but never knew he was BIG into tea, like VERY BIG. when he goes home to visit his parents, he can blow $1200-$1500 on tea, shipping it back here to the states in large boxes. Now he wants us to come over for the New Year and have a tea tasting. WOOHOO!


----------



## Ruth Harris

Please report back. Your tasting sounds exciting...I remember tasting shade-grown gyokura (sp?) from Japan. Sublime is the word!


----------



## TLM

Teavana uses a sticky label on their bags that they will package your teas in.  I just gently pull off that label and put it on my jar.  Has the name, temp and time.  Very convenient.

I got a Cuisinart hot water pot for tea as a Christmas Present.  I have to blame, er, thank someone here for the suggestion back a few pages.  Saw it, looked it up, put it in the list.  Really made a difference in the taste of my tea this morning, thanks.


----------



## drenee

My son and daughter-in-law got me a programmable hot water pot for Christmas.  
They have a small tea shop they go to in their hometown and they have been experimenting.  
My DIL also sent me home with some silver needle tea.  I'm anxious to try it.  

deb


----------



## corkyb

Teavana Heavenly sale on now.  Discontinued teas all on sale as well as quite a bit of other stuff.


----------



## drenee

I got an email about the Teavana sale.  One of my favorites is being discontinued.  
deb


----------



## meglet

It was a very Tea-y Christmas for me! 

Sister got me two Fiesta teacups and a set of Numi flowering teas/flowering teapot.
Dad got me the larger Fiesta mugs which shall be used for consuming large quantities of tea
BFF got me a gift certificate which I immediately turned into a tin of loose-leaf Blueberry green tea, and the Lenox Butterfly Meadow Stackable Tea set (aka Tea for One) which is just beautiful and matches my new tablecloth perfectly:



Oh, and my stocking contained samples of a few more tea flavors I've been wanting to try.

In fact, I think I'll go try one now!


----------



## Lisa_Follett

Oh my! I might never find my way out of this thread now that I have found it. My dearest husband bought me a box of Celestial Seasonings Sleigh Ride Sugar Cookie tea a few days ago. We have been searching for this tea in our local stores for the past two years. Skip the cookies and the carbs, and have a cup of tea! Yum! My favorite teas are white tea, iced black tea, Snapple Diet Peach tea, peppermint, and chamomile. I am willing to try virtually any herbal tea. I have dozens. I tend to get on and off of tea kicks depending on my mood.


----------



## corkyb

drenee said:


> I got an email about the Teavana sale. One of my favorites is being discontinued.
> deb


Ohh, which one Deb? I'm disappointed there isn't any cast iron in their sale.


----------



## Jane917

I am going to send my DIL some tea. She does not drink coffee, just that chai mix that comes in a box. She got a nice Staub teapot for Christmas, so I want to send her some tea. I thought I would order from Teavana, since she can find one locally. I want to get her some "beginner" tea. Any suggetions?


----------



## Neo

I just wanted to pop in to say that the code 10OFF50 will get you $10 off any order of $50 or more at Teavana, even on sales items


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

This thread may be the place to ask: How much different are green and black tea in terms of antioxidants and other health effects?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Green teas have a larger amount of antioxidants and other healthy stuff. Essentially, the less processed the tea, the more health benefits. White teas are picked young and are barely processed. Green teas are picked a bit older then then White teas and a re  barely processed. All Black Teas are more processed and hence have the least amount of antioxidants. 

At least that is my understanding.


----------



## BTackitt

I  have been cranking through hot tea today. 2pm and 8 cups so far. My Kitten keeps trying to get to my cup every time I set it down. when I pick him up to move him away he starts sniffing all around my mouth. Methinks he likes Cache-Cache from Lupicia   .


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL Sounds like your cat has good taste.


----------



## drenee

corkyb - Tiramisu Treviso.  

Thanks for the discount code.  More tempting to press the checkout button.
deb


----------



## Atunah

I might have to use that Teavana off coupon. Thanks Neo. I want a couple of the teamaker thingies. The ones you put over your mug. I have some I bought from Adagio long time ago and ours, especially hubby's are really grimy after all this time. He uses his every time he makes tea. Those from Teavana you can supposedly take apart in 4 pieces and the filter is stainless steel, rather than plastic. I can replace the plastic one in the Adagio maker, but its just getting very grimy in there. 

Anyone have that Teavana one? 

Just need to bring it to 50 bucks for the free ship. So I am looking in the clearance section for some something.  

I too have been drinking a lot of tea today. Really all weekend over the Holiday too.


----------



## sherylb

Atunah- I have this one:
http://www.teavana.com/tea-products/tea-makers-infusers/p/teavana-perfect-teamaker

I use it every day and absolutely love it. It's perfect for my 16 oz tea mug!


----------



## Atunah

sherylb said:


> Atunah- I have this one:
> http://www.teavana.com/tea-products/tea-makers-infusers/p/teavana-perfect-teamaker
> 
> I use it every day and absolutely love it. It's perfect for my 16 oz tea mug!


That is one one I am looking at. Is it easy to take apart to clean and to put back together? I know with the old one I have getting the filter in and out is a pain as its the only part removable and one has to stick the and inside and ackwardly grab the stem of the filter. The Teavana one also looks nicer than others.


----------



## sherylb

Atunah said:


> That is one one I am looking at. Is it easy to take apart to clean and to put back together? I know with the old one I have getting the filter in and out is a pain as its the only part removable and one has to stick the and inside and ackwardly grab the stem of the filter. The Teavana one also looks nicer than others.


I have not had to take it apart to clean it yet. After the second or third steep, I just fill with water and swish around then throw the water through a sieve to catch the leaves/plant matter (I don't have a garbage disposal) and finish with another rinse of the pot and I have not had anything that won't come out with rinsing. It's still sparkling and beautiful. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Efferdent is a great tea strainer cleaner.


----------



## Chad Winters

I think I have the older version that doesn't come apart and I kind of stopped using it because it looked a little grimy....maybe I should try the Efferdent


----------



## crebel

ProfCrash said:


> Efferdent is a great tea strainer cleaner.


A brilliant and logical solution! I will buy some next time I am at the store.


----------



## Chad Winters

http://usesforeverydaythings.com/denture-tablets/efferdent/

Uses for Efferdent Denture Tablets

Efferdent was originally created to help remove stains from dentures. Its effervescent qualities however, have been found to remove stains from other household items as well. Read on to find out the other great uses for Efferdent Denture Tablets.
Uses For Efferdent

Burnt or Baked-on Food

Denture Tablets work great for removing baked-on or burnt food from baking dishes. Fill dish with warm water, drop in a tablet and let sit for approximately ½ hour. Then wash by hand or in dishwasher as usual

Coffee Cup Stains

Coffee stains can sometimes be hard to remove but denture tables will make it much easier. Simply fill the stained cup with water - drop in a tablet and wait 15 minutes. Then wash cup as usual.

Coffee Pots and Tea Kettles

Just as the tablets will remove coffee stains from cups, they also work well for Coffee Carafes, Tea Kettles and even hard to clean thermoses. Fill the item with water - drop in two denture tablets and leave overnight. Then wash item as usual the next morning.

Diamond Cleaner

Get your diamond rings or earring sparkling again by dropping a denture tablet in a glass of water and letting your jewelry soak in the mixture for a few minutes. Then remove and gently dry.

Glass Vases

Flowers can leave stains in glass vases that are sometimes hard to reach if the vase is narrow. To remove the stains easily, fill the vase with fresh water and drop an Efferdent tablet in. The bubbles will go to work on the stains and after 15 minutes you can simply rinse the vase out.

Laundry

Efferdent Denture Tablets work great for removing yellow underarm stains. Drop two tablets in a cup of water - wait about 3 minutes (or when the bubbling finishes) then pour the water over the stain. Let it sit for about 10 minutes then wash shirts as usual.

Toilet Bowl Cleaner

Efferdent works great as a toilet bowl cleaner. Simply drop two Efferdent Denture Tablets into the toilet bowl, let it sit for a few minutes, then scrub with a toilet brush and flush.

Unclog Drains

The bubbles in Efferdent work great for unclogging drains. Simply break up one or two tablets - drop them in the clogged drain and then follow it up by running some very hot water down the drain.

Whiten Fingernails

Efferdent also works great for whitening yellowed or discolored fingernails. Simply plop 2 tablets into a bowl of water and when the bubbles stop, soak your fingernails for about 10 minutes and dry with a towel.


----------



## Atunah

What the heck is in those things


----------



## Jane917

Enjoying a pot of TG rooibush panna cotta rhubarb cream. It has become one of my favorites. Someone from here must have recommended it, because I don't think I would have chosen it by the name alone.


----------



## Neo

LOL Jane, I believe it was me, as it was my first TG favorite, and I think I recommended it to everyone then  . Are you surprised??


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> LOL Jane, I believe it was me, as it was my first TG favorite, and I think I recommended it to everyone then . Are you surprised??


Not surprised at all!


----------



## cmg.sweet

When in doubt blame Neo!  That on is yummy though.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

WOOOHOOO

There is a new person to blame. Yes!


----------



## Neo

Hum, yeah well... Let's just remember: it's ONLY for the Roiboos Panna Cotta Rhubarb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BTackitt

Just a reminder for those folks who like the flavored teas. For the past two or three years Lupicia.com has had New Year's Day specials of grab bags at half price. I love getting mine every year. That will be Sunday.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

They seem to have lowered the price this year. For some reason I remember the $50 bag being more expensive.

I will be skipping it this year, no surprise there. Well, if they have an all Red Tea bag I might play.


----------



## meglet

BTackitt said:


> Just a reminder for those folks who like the flavored teas. For the past two or three years Lupicia.com has had New Year's Day specials of grab bags at half price. I love getting mine every year. That will be Sunday.


Awww, dang, now I have to go look at this. Because I LOVE my flavored teas - well, flavored green and white, anyway. Still working on loving rooibos of any kind, and have given up on black teas, they're too strong and bitter for me.

Thanks to whomever posted this tips at my request, I survived my first Teavana experience yesterday! Went in with a list of 5 teas + Teamaker, came out with 6 teas + Teamaker but I figure since I only got 1 out of 4 teas I wanted to try from my other shop, I came out ahead in the long run! 

Ooh, I think tonight's Rooibos experiment might be a success - RoT Good Hope Vanilla rooibos. Very dark and rich and creamy, not bitter at all. Probably partly due to the fact that I steeped at about 3/4 strength. Still, progress is progress!


----------



## corkyb

All Zhi tea is 20% off through tomorrow, I believe.


----------



## Neo

corkyb said:


> All Zhi tea is 20% off through tomorrow, I believe.


Yes, and with free shipping. These are the instructions they give to take advantage of the promotion:

How to apply the 20% off coupon and FREE SHIPPING in your cart

1) Simply enter END2011 in the "discount codes" box
2) Press "apply"
3) Next, In the "Estimate Shipping and Tax" box put in your zip code and then "get a quote"
4) Next, click on "FREE shipping $0.00 and "update total"
5) Then, "proceed to checkout'


----------



## cmg.sweet

Neo said:


> Hum, yeah well... Let's just remember: it's ONLY for the Roiboos Panna Cotta Rhubarb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


. And the bossa nova


----------



## crebel

corkyb said:


> All Zhi tea is 20% off through tomorrow, I believe.





Neo said:


> Yes, and with free shipping. These are the instructions they give to take advantage of the promotion:
> 
> How to apply the 20% off coupon and FREE SHIPPING in your cart
> 
> 1) Simply enter END2011 in the "discount codes" box
> 2) Press "apply"
> 3) Next, In the "Estimate Shipping and Tax" box put in your zip code and then "get a quote"
> 4) Next, click on "FREE shipping $0.00 and "update total"
> 5) Then, "proceed to checkout'


Thanks for this! Neo, didn't you send me some Zhi tea? It was a rose/vanilla something... Do you remember the name? I loved it and would like to get some more.


----------



## Atunah

The plum oolong from Zhi is really good. I only have a couple of their teas so I don't know what else is really good there. 
Thats a really good coupon though. I'll have to check since its only today. Looks like its on everything not just tea then? 

Sigh, I was trying to be so good and I believe I have been. Then all the year end sales start up and I suddenly need more tea  

And I am pretty sure Neo got me hooked on the Panna Cotta too  . But I blame Neo and ProfCrash equally for getting my hooked on all things TG to begin with  

To this day the Panna Cotta is one of my favorites of the rooibos variety. 

I think I have to stay away from Lupicia. I managed to do that last year when all of you where drooling over your packages. I can be strong again.


----------



## Someone Nameless

corkyb said:


> All Zhi tea is 20% off through tomorrow, I believe.


Where?


----------



## Atunah

http://zhitea.com/


----------



## Someone Nameless

duh.  Thanks.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

If you like strongly flavored tea, Lupicia is a great option. If you do not like strongly flavored tea, then it should be easy to stay away. I found Lupicia teas to be slightly more flavored then Teavana teas. Based on my personal preferences, I would not buy the green or black tea bag from Lupicia. Given that I am getting really bored with my Rooibos selections, as good as they are, I would be willing to buy a Rooibos bag if they offer one. I won't get a herbal bag because I find most herbals, with the exception of Rooibos, are boring and lack flavor.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

ohhhh the Zhi teas even have pretty tins associated with them if you are silly and buy them.

hmmmmm


----------



## Neo

Crebel, it was the Vanilla Rose Tea, in the blacks  

Atunah, the Rooibos Panna Cotta Rhubarb is still me favorite too, with the Plum Cinnamon a close second  

Cmg, I think that for the Bossa Nova, we all have Prof to thank  !!!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I think I can be blamed, I mean credited, for most of TG.


----------



## Neo

ProfCrash said:


> I think I can be blamed, I mean credited, for most of TG.


Lol - I think we can all agree that you can be blamed for TG, full stop 

I'm eying the Royal Gold Yunnan Needle on the Zhi site...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am eyeing another year before I can drink tea again. 

Please remind me why breast feeding is good for the baby and mother?


----------



## Neo

Well, it's good for the baby's immune system, good for the mother to loose weight after the pregnancy without having to work at it ( ), and for both for the bonding  . Sooooo worth it!!!!!! Tea will still be there, and just think how much better it will taste then, and how you will get to rediscover it all


----------



## BTackitt

I love Lupicia, but I'm skipping them this time. there were no choices this year like last year. Just $30 bag or $50. 

I'll just place an order for my holiday favorites and leave it at that.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yikes, I preferred last year where you could choose loose or bags and green, black, or herbal. Maybe those were too much work to put together.


----------



## Jane917

ProfCrash said:


> I am eyeing another year before I can drink tea again.
> 
> Please remind me why breast feeding is good for the baby and mother?


LOL, *ProfCrash*! Stay on track....convenience, cost, health for both of you. You will never regret breast feeding.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

but no tea for an additional six months. AAARRRRGGGHHHH

Seriously, it is the only thing I am missing. I can deal with the lack of booze and havig sparkling apple, grape juice on New Years but I want a cup of milk oolong.

(pouts)


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jane917 said:


> LOL, *ProfCrash*! Stay on track....convenience, cost, health for both of you. You will never regret breast feeding.


Unless your baby nearly starves.  After three days of screaming, we took infant son to the doctor and were told to give him a bottle, his mouth was dry and he was starving. I kept trying but it was a no go for us.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I was like SN's son (except I hope her Dr. had better "bedside manner" than my mom's). I couldn't digest mothers milk and have actually been somewhat lactose intolerant ever since.  Makes it easy to not put milk in my coffee


----------



## Tatiana

Cinnamon is one of my favourite flavours but I've never found a cinnamon flavoured tea that was cinnamonny enough.  Yesterday I tried my sample of Harney's Hot Cinnamon Spice and it was absolutely delicious.  I immediately ordered a four ounce tin each of it and the decaf version.  I'll probably buy it by the pound after I finish the tin but I wanted the tin to store it in.  

Harney's Hot Cinnamon Spice is my current favourite.


----------



## Chad Winters

So i bought a cast iron set last year and rarely use. It just seems easier to use the perfect teamaker or finum brewbasket. Does anyone use theirs regularly? What is the advantage?

The cast iron little cups that came with it seem difficult to use....they get very hot and suck the heat right out of the tea. I usually end up burning my fingers and drinking cold tea. I think I'm doing it wrong......


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I use my tea pot on a daily basis at work. The tea pot, combined with a cast iron tea pot warmer, keeps the tea at a nice temperature for about 5 hours. I can make a larger batch, not have to clean out the infuser as frequently, and have warm tea available whenever I want it.

I would never get the cast iron cups. I don't get how you are suppose to drink with them with as warm as they get. I use a nice ceramic cup, it works best that way.


----------



## Neo

I do it like you Prof, and use my cast iron teapots on a daily basis (I have 4: one for black teas, one for roiboos, one for greens, and one for oolongs), but I do use my cast iron tea cup with it as well. I've found that it's the perfect temperature to drink when I can finally hold it without burning myself, so it works out pretty well for me - if it's too hot to hold, it's too hot to drink


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hmmmm I have not tried that. Plus I like the larger ceramic cup.


----------



## TLM

The Teavana at the mall (3 miles away ) had all the sale stuff also.  Talk about free shipping.  Got 3 teas, 4 of the red canisters and the Song Birds Canister Set.  The sales person told me that I can't use the Song Birds to store tea in as it isn't light proof?  Yet the box states it hold 3 to 4 oz loose tea.  hummmm.

Prof.  Breastfed babies are suppose to have higher I.Q.s and it also lowers the mom's risks for developing breast cancer.  Breast milk doesn't stain like formula.  The diapers don't stink as much either.

Don't feel guilty if you can't or don't want to breastfeed.  You and baby will be wonderful eitherway.


----------



## BTackitt

I haven't been feeling 100% for the last couple of days (and it's been below freezing most mornings), and found that the only tea that tasted good, was Republic of Tea's Vanilla Almond. I've probably downed about 20 cups over the last 3 days. Today however, my sniffer & I are doing much better, and I'm definitely ready for a change.

Wandering off to my kitchen to ponder which of my 40+ teas sounds good today.... Man it feels good to not feel bad.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Vanilla Almond is yummy. Sometimes you need the flavor punch to get through the stuffiness. I am glad that you are feeling better.

I hope to breast feed. I know it is better for the baby and for me (hello faster weight loss and the cancer thing) but I am missing my teas. (pouts)

Not a huge deal but it is the one thing I have been missing.


----------



## Jane917

ProfCrash said:


> Vanilla Almond is yummy. Sometimes you need the flavor punch to get through the stuffiness. I am glad that you are feeling better.
> 
> I hope to breast feed. I know it is better for the baby and for me (hello faster weight loss and the cancer thing) but I am missing my teas. (pouts)
> 
> Not a huge deal but it is the one thing I have been missing.


It will all go by quicker than you think and you will be back to enjoying tea.


----------



## Marie S

Drinking a nice cup of English Breakfast right now.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Water to go with my bagel.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

My daughter gave me a box of tea for Christmas.  No. 55 by the Steven Smith Tea Co.  It is so good, I checked out the tea company.  Steven Smith started Stash Tea Co., sold it, then started Tazo Tea Co., and sold it to Starbucks.  Now he makes artisanal teas in Portland, OR.  No wonder it is such wonderful tea!  A rich Earl Grey tea.  I'm going to have some now!


----------



## JScott

Just visited the only tea plantation in the US (South Carolina). It was fabulous and their tea is all pesticide-free. My favorite one is Green Mint (it comes loose or in pyramid bags). I never even knew they grew tea in the US.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

That is new to me as well. Hmmm a few new places to look at. Excellent


----------



## TLM

Bigelow carries Tea grown in America from this plantation.  Never had any, is it any good?


----------



## Jane917

Carol Hanrahan said:


> My daughter gave me a box of tea for Christmas. No. 55 by the Steven Smith Tea Co. It is so good, I checked out the tea company. Steven Smith started Stash Tea Co., sold it, then started Tazo Tea Co., and sold it to Starbucks. Now he makes artisanal teas in Portland, OR. No wonder it is such wonderful tea! A rich Earl Grey tea. I'm going to have some now!


I was in Portland over the holidays, and discovered this tea shop. We found their tea when we went to an incredible ice cream store that carried their tea. Thanks for reminding me to order some tea from them.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Did anyone order a New Years bag from Lupicia this year?


----------



## BTackitt

not I.. I just stocked up on a few of my seasonal faves and went meh to the bags. I liked at least having a choice last year, even if it was only between greens/blacks/herbals.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

That was my take as well but I was interested in what they sent out this year.


----------



## anne_holly

Tea lovers - I have a problem. I have a slight addiction to jasmine tea - it's my emotional/physical lifesaver. It tastes like purple, and I need that in my life.

BUT my town is dry! WTH? I was able to get a bag from a local tea shop, after a week of looking at every drug store, health food joint and grocers - and it was even _their_ last bag!

It was never this hard to find before, so I am confused.

My question (pardon me if it sounds stupid, but it's just weird) - does my town tea supply simply suck (mid-sized Canadian college city), or is there some sort of jasmine shortage happening? I am seriously wondering if some international conflict is making this harder to find, or if it's a seasonal thing, or just out of vogue...?

I am seeing my future of Y2K style bunker stocked with jasmine tea in case of future shortages.


----------



## sherylb

anne_holly said:


> Tea lovers - I have a problem. I have a slight addiction to jasmine tea - it's my emotional/physical lifesaver. It tastes like purple, and I need that in my life.
> 
> BUT my town is dry! WTH? I was able to get a bag from a local tea shop, after a week of looking at every drug store, health food joint and grocers - and it was even _their_ last bag!
> 
> It was never this hard to find before, so I am confused.
> 
> My question (pardon me if it sounds stupid, but it's just weird) - does my town tea supply simply suck (mid-sized Canadian college city), or is there some sort of jasmine shortage happening? I am seriously wondering if some international conflict is making this harder to find, or if it's a seasonal thing, or just out of vogue...?
> 
> I am seeing my future of Y2K style bunker stocked with jasmine tea in case of future shortages.


Is there a restaurant that serves jasmine tea in your area? Maybe they would let you buy some of theirs.


----------



## Chad Winters

have you thought about ordering from Amazon?
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=jasmine+tea&x=0&y=0


----------



## anne_holly

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> have you thought about ordering from Amazon?
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=jasmine+tea&x=0&y=0


I may come down to ordering online. Canadian Amazon doesn't do foodstuffs ( don't think), so it would depend on if Amazon.com ships such things to other countries. Hopefully there's no hyper-diligent rookie drug sniffer dogs on the job at customs Canada... 

Might be a Canuck company that does mail order teas. I'll have to look. (I love online ordering for books, music and movies, but I've been a slow adopter for other things.)


----------



## anne_holly

sherylb said:


> Is there a restaurant that serves jasmine tea in your area? Maybe they would let you buy some of theirs.


Thanks, I hadn't thought of that. It might be worth the asking.


----------



## NS

I just went through this thread with a note book.  As a Russian i can't live without tea. I wake up with it, I go to bed with it. Black in the morning, green during the day, chamomile or some mix at night. Thanks for all the recommendations and sharing, I'll have to get some shopping done.


----------



## crebel

Welcome, Natasha!  Be sure to let us know where you end up shopping and what you end up buying.  There are plenty of tea-aholics here to keep each other's recommendation lists growing.


----------



## NS

crebel said:


> Welcome, Natasha! Be sure to let us know where you end up shopping and what you end up buying. There are plenty of tea-aholics here to keep each other's recommendation lists growing.


I will! I can't get enough tea.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am living vicariously through all of you. I expect lists. And tastings. And discussion of yumminess!


----------



## sherylb

ProfCrash said:


> I am living vicariously through all of you. I expect lists. And tastings. And discussion of yumminess!


Ok, you shamed me into it. I admit I bought some teas before Christmas!
I ordered a variety of tea from TG. I initially sampled all of them over a period of several days and first impressions on some are not so good, but I plan on giving them a second chance.
Here is what I bought and what I think of them, so far.

China Keemun - Meh, I'll give a second chance.
China Pu-Erh Tuocha - So so. Not sure I prepared this correctly, so will give a second chance. Kinda creepy watching it fall apart while steeping!
Bossa Nova - Very good, will buy again.
O'Connor's Cream - My favorite, definitely on rebuy list.
Rooibush Cream Caramel- Yummy, will buy again.
HoneyPie - This is a Honeybush tea and slightly different from Rooibush- another second chancer.
Assam Mokalbari Second Flush - Meh, I'll give a second chance.
Holiday Tin Rooibush Eggnog - Yummy, Yummy, good seasonal Rooibush.
Earl Gray Imperior - FREE GIFT with my order - I usually like Earl Gray, but this one upset my stomach.

After I give the teas a second chance, if they don't pass muster, I'm going to pass them on to DH's boss as she is a tea drinker so they will have another chance with someone else.

At the same time I also bought the Permanent Teafilter Small, which is perfect for work (and for Rooibush Teas) and a few tins to put my teas in. Red tins for Rooibush, Blue for Black, and Green for Green teas.

Since I'm home sick from work, I'm drinking copious amounts of the Rooibush Eggnog. Gives me a warm comforter sort of feeling.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

On The Pu-Erh, let it steep for a minute, empty it, and then steep again. The second and third steepings are the good steepings. You need the first steeping to loosen the toucha enough to get to the flavor.

Keemun is a hit or miss tea. I love it but most the folks I know do not.

I am not a fan of the honey bush.

I would try the Earl Grey 69, it was my favorite Earl Grey. I don't drink enough Earl Grey to justify buying it but that was my favorite.

I just placed an order to replace my Rooiboses but they were out of Cream Caramel, the Wild Berries and Thyme, and the Lemon. grrrrrr


----------



## Atunah

I need to get me some of that eggnog before its gone. I was thinking about it last year. I also have had the O'Connor on my list for a long time, never got around getting it. You seem to like some of the same stuff I do on your list so my next order will have both of them in.

I have the Earl grey 69 and the Vienna earl grey and i love both of those. The 69 is a bit harsher on me than the Vienna which is very gentle. I also like the Lady Violet which is also more gentle for me. 

My next order is going to be a bit bigger than the last one as I ran down on a lot of stuff. This is what happens when I try to be good, I just run out and order bigger next time  . Just doesn't work. I need what I need, so there.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I did not see the eggnog on the website a few minutes ago


----------



## sherylb

ProfCrash said:


> On The Pu-Erh, let it steep for a minute, empty it, and then steep again. The second and third steepings are the good steepings. You need the first steeping to loosen the toucha enough to get to the flavor.


Thank your for that tip, I will try it out this weekend when I can really taste again. Darn cold anyway!


----------



## Atunah

ProfCrash said:


> I did not see the eggnog on the website a few minutes ago


Ah darn, I hadn't even checked. I think that is what happened last year, short duration. Not that have a lack of order list already 

A tea I am really loving right now is the "North India Manjhee Valley First Flush". I really really like this one. I seem to go on these kicks where I love one or two teas specifically, then I flip to something else.

I just noticed the O'Connor is a seasonal too, so I have to get my order in before its gone.


----------



## sherylb

Oh shoot! O'Connor is seasonal? Didn't notice that. I'll definitely have to order more.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, says through February 28th. Can you describe the taste of that one a little? Does it taste more choco or more creamy?


----------



## sherylb

Atunah said:


> Yeah, says through February 28th. Can you describe the taste of that one a little? Does it taste more choco or more creamy?


There is some cocoa & creamyness, I can't really taste one over the other, that comes in at the beginning, and some sort of lushious whisky under note that I get at the end. Not strong, but really harmonizing with the cocoa & cream. If steeped too long, the black tea flavor becomes dominant, which I don't like as well.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

O'Connor sounds so good and is not in my drinking options right now. Hopefully it is back next year.


----------



## Addie

O'Connor's Cream sounds delicious. I've added it to my list of teas to buy. Thanks!

So after 2 years(?) of using my Zarafina, I finally decided to buy the Cuisinart electric kettle. The Zarafina is still functioning, but the inside chamber is starting to chip on the outside (not the basket, but the chamber that holds the water). I'm unsure how long it will last. Also, I'm getting tired of cleaning all the pieces.  I also bought a large Finum basket filter. I'll eventually get a cast iron teapot, but for now I'm good.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I missed it.  Tell me about a cast iron teapot?  Mine is fine china.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Cast Iron tea pots are great. They help keep your tea warm for a few hours so you can drink it a bit more leisurely. They can be very decorative but are a bit expensive. I have one at home and one at the office. I love mine. One is pretty traditional but the one at home has awesome dragons on it. This is fitting since my husband and soon to be born child are Dragons. One is a fire Dragon and the other is a water Dragon, which are both needed to make tea.

I am a boar which explains why I ended up discussing Chinese astrology as it pertains to my life when discussing cast iron tea pots.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Snort...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am finding that my thought process is becoming a bit more random.

I am finishing pot one of Rooibos Plum Cinnamon. I'll be starting the resteep in a few minutes.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Hmmm, cast iron teapots keep your tea warmer longer?  That is one of the things I always have to do - reheat my tea!  Darn it - now I have to look into this!  Does the cast iron retain any of the flavors of previous brewings?  That was my first thought. (And where does one look for such a teapot?)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Nope it does not. I have a tea pot that I use for all my teas and the greens taste like greens and the reds like reds and the oolongs like oolongs. I rinse it out once a week and it is just fine. If I am at home, I use my clay pots for the oolongs because they do taste better coming out of the clay pot. I don't know why but they do.

I use a cast iron tea pot and a cast iron tea pot warmer. My tea stays nice and toasty for 4-5 hours. It is not steaming hot but it is more then hot enough to make me happy.


----------



## Atunah

ProfCrash said:


> I use a cast iron tea pot and a cast iron tea pot warmer. My tea stays nice and toasty for 4-5 hours. It is not steaming hot but it is more then hot enough to make me happy.


I was going to ask, do you use one with those tea light thingies? Are there any warmers that don't use candles? I think I'd prefer something electric on my desk. Me clumsy and my cat is curious 

I think I have one of those cup warmer thingies somewhere that I got as a scented wax warmer, wonder how that would work. But if the pot isn't flat on the bottom it probably wouldn't work that well. I want to get a inexpensive cast iron pot, maybe off Amazon, so I can make like 2-3 cups at a time and then drink out of my fancy dainty little porcelain cups


----------



## Jane917

ProfCrash said:


> Nope it does not. I have a tea pot that I use for all my teas and the greens taste like greens and the reds like reds and the oolongs like oolongs. I rinse it out once a week and it is just fine. If I am at home, I use my clay pots for the oolongs because they do taste better coming out of the clay pot. I don't know why but they do.
> 
> I use a cast iron tea pot and a cast iron tea pot warmer. My tea stays nice and toasty for 4-5 hours. It is not steaming hot but it is more then hot enough to make me happy.


This reminds me that I should use my cast iron pot more often, but the spout is kind of drippy. For the two of us I find myself using the Perfect TeaMaker. I usually steep twice with the Rooibush teas. The mention of the clay pot reminds me that I have some red clay pots packed away somewhere, but I also have a Brown Betty teapot way up on a top shelf. It does not have its own diffuser basket, but I bet one of the ones I already have might fit.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Mine uses candles but it is really stable so I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## Addie

Atunah, like you, I'd be wary to use candles for my warmer. I'm far too clumsy for something like that. 

My Cuisinart kettle arrived! Okay, so I have a few questions:
1. There's no "herbal" setting. Which setting do I use for herbal teas?
2. I see there's a "delicate" setting. Which teas do I use for that?
3. I have a lotus leaves tea. Which setting would be best for that one?

Thank you!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Most herbals take boiling water unless their package says differently. I try and use the water temperature that is on the tea package. Many of mine say 165 or 180 and then I would use the closest lower temperature.

Delicate normally means white teas. I have never had a white tea that asked for 185. All of my whites were in the 160 range. I have had several really good green teas that were in the 160 range. 

I know nothing about lotus leaves so I cannot say.


----------



## Addie

Thank you! A lot of my teas let me know the temperature and how long they need to steep, but I have a few that don't have any instructions. Your answers really helped. I would have probably just pushed "white" without even looking at the preferred brewing instructions. Thanks again!


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, I use the delicate for my whites, which right now is only one, the white strawberry from TG. Before I had the Kettle I would brew it with just water that boiled and sat for a few, but the taste difference after using the Kettle and the proper temp was huge. So so much better. I probably burned those poor leaves. 

I also use the delicate for some japan greens and also for the Gynostemma tea I make.

So I placed my order with TG

New to me:
Linden Blossom Tea
Early Riser
China Wuyuan Jasmine Organic
O'Connor's Cream

Refills:
Marzipan
Viennese Blend	
Arabian Night	
Mango Indica	
Nepal Himalaya View

Can't wait to try the O'Connors. I had a sample of the jasmine in my last order and I liked it. I needed another green. The Linden Blossom I got as I grew up drinking that and other herbs. Early Riser sounded good for the mornings when my stomach is too upset for any real tea and still need something to get me going. 

I noticed there is a lot of stuff out of stock right now at TG.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I know, there were four teas I wanted to buy and I couldn't. Boooo


----------



## Jane917

Does anyone use a red clay Brown Betty teapot? I have an old one I used to use a lot. I would guess it holds about 4 cups. It does not have an infuser basket. I am wondering if I can find an infuser basket that I could slip in. Maybe a Finium? I am not sure what size Finium basket I would use. 

The Brown Betty has "filter" holes near the pour spout so that the tea leaves do not pour into your cup when you use leaf tea. However, the is no way to get the tea leaves out until the pot is empty, so eventually you have over-steeped tea leaves unless you pour all 4 cups at once. My Brown Betty keeps tea very warm, like a cast iron pot does. However, my cast iron pot only holds 2 servings.


----------



## Chad Winters

you could probably use a Finum with no problem but the lid probably won't fit until after you take the basket out. 

You could brew the tea in a Perfect Teamaker then pour it into the teapot


----------



## Jane917

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> you could probably use a Finum with no problem but the lid probably won't fit until after you take the basket out.
> 
> You could brew the tea in a Perfect Teamaker then pour it into the teapot


I think I would lose too much heat if I brew with the lid off, and defeat my purpose of keeping all the tea hot.

That is a good idea to brew in the Perfect Teamaker, then pour into Brown Betty, but I am a minimalist when it comes to keeping the steps few and simple.


----------



## meglet

Jane917 said:


> I think I would lose too much heat if I brew with the lid off, and defeat my purpose of keeping all the tea hot.
> 
> That is a good idea to brew in the Perfect Teamaker, then pour into Brown Betty, but I am a minimalist when it comes to keeping the steps few and simple.


The Finum comes with its own lid, it's probably not as heavy as the teapot lid but should cover enough of the basket to keep heat in. Personally, I usually just brew without a lid, although most of my teas have such short times that I wouldn't lose much anyway.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Black, Reds, and Herbals are the ones with the longest brew times, any where from 3 -10 minutes. A lid would be helpful there. Most greens and whites are done in under 2 minutes, some as fast as 30 seconds.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Is there a difference between decaf and caffeine free?  I had some decaf the other night and had trouble sleeping - does decaf still have some caffeine in it?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yup, decaf still has some caffeine in it. I think it is something like 10% of the caffeine.


----------



## meglet

ProfCrash said:


> Black, Reds, and Herbals are the ones with the longest brew times, any where from 3 -10 minutes. A lid would be helpful there. Most greens and whites are done in under 2 minutes, some as fast as 30 seconds.


I drink mostly greens and whites, usually at the lowest brew times, which is why I don't (usually) need to worry about losing heat. Plus, that little bit of heat loss just gets me closer to drinkable temp anyway.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Agreed. I tend to use my lid but that is because I don't want stuff at work accidentally falling in the tea pot and I am brewing Red Teas these days.


----------



## drenee

Enjoying my second cup of tea this morning.  A combination of a couple of rooibus teas.  
Tasty.
deb


----------



## crebel

I am a happy camper this afternoon after making a trip to the big city to stock up on my favorites from Gong Fu.  I now have an ample supply to last through the predicted snowstorms.

I got:  Cream Assam, Holiday Blend, Milk Oolong, Absolute Almond, Rose Touchas, Iron Goddess and Vanilla Rooibos.  Yesterday my Vanilla Rose from Zhi arrived too!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Now I am jealous. I just got a package from TG of all Rooiboses. They are yummy but I stil miss my Milk Oolong.


----------



## crebel

ProfCrash said:


> Now I am jealous. I just got a package from TG of all Rooiboses. They are yummy but I stil miss my Milk Oolong.


Sorry, Prof  - but it's for such a good cause that you are cut off! I actually thought of you as I was buying the Milk Oolong. I'll raise a toast to you and baby when I have the next cup.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Thanks! I like reading about tea purchases and am looking forward to my re-entry into the world of tea. It will be sooooo much fun. Expensive but fun.


----------



## Atunah

I have a feeling you'll be getting the motherload of tea packages when that time comes  

Have you gotten to try more Rooibos, other than your usual ones? 
I still have yet to try the Jungle Fire one, I believe that is one of your rotations. I still have to drink down some other Roos I have before stocking more. I am drinking down the strawberry dream one and I won't re order that one, its a tad too sweet for me. The regular strawberry roo is better, but still not as good as others. 

I love strawberry and I love it in the white and the black tea, but for some reason, it doesn't work for me in the Rooibos

Yesterday I drank some of my Linden Blossom I got in my last TG order. I grew up with that one, my mom mad it all the time as I was sick a lot as a kid. It was like going back in time. I love the taste of it, very herby. 

I am really now getting the itchies for Gong Fu oolongs, especially that milk oolong I hear so much about. I been really good and have yet to order from them. You guys are wearing me down an inch at a time.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have four new Rooiboses to bring into the office. I am trying the Apple Strudle, the Panna Cata, Winter Magic, and one other that I cannot remember. I have had the strawberry pepper Rooibos and was not thrilled by it and I am bored with Vanilla. I might need to swing by Teavana and see what they have to offer.


----------



## Neo

Atunah said:


> I am really now getting the itchies for Gong Fu oolongs, especially that milk oolong I hear so much about. I been really good and have yet to order from them. You guys are wearing me down an inch at a time.


You and me both!!!! 

Prof, it was about time you gave the Panna Cotta a try! I can't wait to hear what you think of it: it's my favorite, along with the Plum Cinnamon


----------



## crebel

Atunah and Neo, do it, do it, do it.  Order the Milk Oolong from Gong Fu NOW.  It is the best oolong EVAH!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

That it is.

I am off to the gym and trying to fight my taco craving.


----------



## SheenahFreitas

I want to try some tea that you bag yourself at home. I wonder if it actually tastes fresher...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It does. Loose leaf is sooo much better then bagged tea. It tends to be a higher quality then the tea that ends up in bags and when used with a proper infuser (not a tea ball or anything that does not allow the tea to expand) you get more of the natural oils and flavors from the tea.

Let us know what type of flavors you normally like and we can give you some suggestions.

Working on a bowl of vegetable soup after the gym.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Rooibos Panna Cotta  Rhubarb Cream: I am ambivilant. I have avoided it because I was concerned it would be too sweet. It is definently not too sweet. But it did not have any distinctive flavor to it. Either I need to steep it longer or they have so much in there that nothing stands out.

Rooibush Apple Strudel: I'll give it another try but I think it is too appley for my liking. I tend to like more subtle or tart flavors.


----------



## Chad Winters

TG has their Miracle Teamaker (like Tevana's Perfect Teamaker) for $15 with a $40 purchase if you use code 2012 tea at checkout. If anybody has been wanting one it might be a good opportunity


----------



## sherylb

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> TG has their Miracle Teamaker (like Tevana's Perfect Teamaker) for $15 with a $40 purchase if you use code 2012 tea at checkout. If anybody has been wanting one it might be a good opportunity


Thanks Chad, but it's out of stock.


----------



## Chad Winters

oh....I didn't check that....I just received the email like 10 minutes ago...that's just rude!


----------



## sherylb

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> oh....I didn't check that....I just received the email like 10 minutes ago...that's just rude!


I know! I would have made an order right then. I need some more O'Connor Cream and would like to try a few other teas. I could have used the second tea maker at work. Bummer!


----------



## BTackitt

Ask for a rain check. If they did not specify limited quantities at that price, they have to honor the advertised price with a rain check.


----------



## sherylb

BTackitt said:


> Ask for a rain check. If they did not specify limited quantities at that price, they have to honor the advertised price with a rain check.


Oh, great idea!


----------



## sherylb

OK, I've given another of the teas I bought from TG a second chance and I really don't like it. It's Assam Mokalbari Second Flush.

The description on the TG website for this tea says:
"Our most popular Assam. Situated on the banks of the mighty Brahmaputra River, Mokalbari is a regional superstar. Once you have tried this generous, burnt orange cup you will find it difficult to drink other Assams without a touch of nostalgia. Complex and haunting, with notes of burnt caramel, squash, almond butter and earthy tobacco."

The first steep and the second steep tasted the same to me. 
The first taste is very astringent, then it sort of mellows out to a kind of sweetness, but I can't get over the first hit of mouth drying bitterness. I could not taste any of the described flavors. Maybe my pallet is not developed enough when it comes to teas? 
I can differentiate between various Single Malt Scotches (like people do with wine) so I know I have the ability, but with the black teas I seem to only taste the tannins.

This one is getting passed on to another tea drinker.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Or you don't like that type of that tea. I am not a huge Assam fan myself.


----------



## Atunah

I haven't tried that particular Assam from TG, I think I got a sample of another one in the past, I am not big on Assams either. I find them too harsh for me, give me heart burn. 

I got my Teavana tea maker and I was wondering how one gets that filter out. It didn't come with instructions so I assume you just pull out that inside plastic thing? That is what I used to do with the version Adagio carries. But the metal part is under that plastic and I just want to make sure. I don't need to take it out yet, just like to know how. 

I also got a sample with my order of a mix of youthberry with something orange, I forgot now. I had to spend 10 minutes sifting out the rock sugar they put in the mix. It was like a table spoon, holy cow   . I am drinking that tea now and it is sugary sweet, and that is with all the sugar out  . Reading the ingredients it has candied fruit pieces in it. So why they would put that much extra sugar in it in addition I don't get. Do people drink that stuff like that at the store? 

There is supposedly white tea in the youthberry part, I'll have to take their word on it as I can't taste any tea. All I taste is sweet and tart orange. 

But I do like the Tea maker, it looks a little more elegant than the other versions out there. Even hubby commented on it. 

I want to use that for making tea for my 2 cup tea pot to take to the table.


----------



## Atunah

Yikes, I can barely get that tea smell out of the tea maker now. What kind of flavoring are they using   . I even resorted to 9% vinegar and I can still smell it


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Yikes, I can barely get that tea smell out of the tea maker now. What kind of flavoring are they using  . I even resorted to 9% vinegar and I can still smell it


That sounds like a crazy blend! Try the efferdent denture cleanser tablets to clean it out. It is so good at removing stains, I think it would fizz away any remaining tannins clinging to your teamaker that are making it still smell.


----------



## Atunah

I do have some efferdent, but I don't like to have that smell stuck in there either  
Might try it. Will soak in vinegar overnight first.

I brewed some Marzipan and I swear, I can still smell that tart orange  
Not tasting or smelling in the brewed tea thankfully. 

That is some industrial strength flavoring


----------



## Indy

My husband says thank you to the KB folks for emptying his wallet at Teavana yesterday.    Well not really; we only spent $100ish.  We got a gift set because he stated he would drink some tea, it has two travel mugs and some sample teas.  I got a huge tin of Phoenix mountain dan cong because it smells like heaven to me, and a small tin of cacao mint black.  The samples will have to wait.  

Now, the hubby said "oh god did the kindle people recommend this place" but when he got there, he gravitated towards: a cast iron teapot and cup set, and a zojirushi water heater.  WTH.  Those were the things I told him I did NOT need, I just wanted to smell the tea...

I'm making a cup of the phoenix mountain now.


----------



## BTackitt

Yeah husbands can be ... cranky, but I've noticed that when mine is feeling ill lately, he asks for some hot tea, and he no longer mandates that it MUST BE MINT TEA WITH HONEY! although if he's nauseous or has a sore throat, that is what I will make for him.

He has been enjoying some of my teas.. neither of us can stand Jasmine though.. so I'll probably make  a sachet out of it for the closet. it smells GOOD, tastes nasty.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheheheh

My husband just commented that he thinks I am tired by 11PM every night now because I am not drinking tea. I commented that it might have something to do with a baby growing in me. He is s sweet guy but I am not fully sure that he has his head wrapped around the idea that all the nutrients for the kid come from me.


----------



## BTackitt

When I was pregnant with our first child, I napped all day long. Be up 2 hours, take a half hour nap... be up three hours, take a forty-five minute nap... nap nap nap.. bedtime at 9pm, wake up at 8 am.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I napped alot the first trimester. The Second has been better although I get more tired as the week progresses.


----------



## TLM

I was tired the whole 9 months and a few after with both of my kids.  In fact I diagnoised my 2nd pregnancy because I couldn't stay awake and I was actually less busy and getting to sleep at night.  (I was in nursing school and working 2 jobs.  It was Christmas break and I only had the jobs, no school  )  

It takes a lot of energy to grow a whole new human being from scratch.


----------



## skyblue

TLM said:


> It takes a lot of energy to grow a whole new human being from scratch.


  Good one!


----------



## Jane917

TLM said:


> It takes a lot of energy to grow a whole new human being from scratch.


So true! I remember being very tired during the first trimester. However, it doesn't compare with the sleep deprivation after the baby comes! I always wished I could bank some sleep hours before the birth. Nursing also drains some energy. It is all worth it, though!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am enjoying the Winter Magic. It has a very different taste to it. I think it is the almonds that make it so distinctive. I am not sure that it is one I will drink more then once a week but it is good.


----------



## BTackitt

SO last night I brewed up a pot of tea in my Zarafina, and got sidetracked before pouring it.

THis morning half-awake, I refill the Zarafina to make tea to take to school with me.... forgetting that the POT was full from last night......... OH yeah.. tea ALLLL over the counter pouring down to the floor... what a great way to wake up


----------



## Atunah

Just to make you shudder, my husband drinks the tea he left in his tea maker from the night before. He just gives it a shot in the micro and off he goes    . Its been steeping all night.  

I gave him a tea maker, I gave him the good loose tea, I gave him steeping info, but you know, horse and water  

Most times though he is pretty good, although his tea almost always steeps longer than it should. At least he resteeps everything. 

I am still loving my Teavana tea maker and it fits perfect on top of the no drip tea pot from TeaGschwendner I have. It holds 2 cups so perfect for a full tea maker. 

After dinners, I seem to be on a Marzipan kick lately. Its still one of my favorite black flavored teas. That and the Mango are in my top 5.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

BTackitt said:


> SO last night I brewed up a pot of tea in my Zarafina, and got sidetracked before pouring it.
> 
> THis morning half-awake, I refill the Zarafina to make tea to take to school with me.... forgetting that the POT was full from last night......... OH yeah.. tea ALLLL over the counter pouring down to the floor... what a great way to wake up


Last weekend my hisband managed to flood the kitchen while making beer. We are now have to replace the kitchen floor, the wood warped, and have half the garage and the nursery full of things rescued from the basement where the water poured down. Ack


----------



## winspearj

'Clipper' organic in unbleached bags is a mighty fine and strong brew (with milk). I couldn't function without it.
Jonathan


----------



## cmg.sweet

ProfCrash said:


> Last weekend my hisband managed to flood the kitchen while making beer. We are now have to replace the kitchen floor, the wood warped, and have half the garage and the nursery full of things rescued from the basement where the water poured down. Ack


 Oh no!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I figure I have one large mess up coming with o sarcasm or anger. heheheh


----------



## Indy

I'm sorry about your floor, that's terrible.  At least your hubby didn't shoot off a paintball gun in the kitchen.  With a stucco ceiling, that makes the pink paint much, much harder to wash off.  (That was my ex.)

What I like about tea, besides these new flavors, is the same thing I like about coffee from way back.  When I was the only coffee drinker in the house, I bought the folgers in bags and made it like tea.  So I got attached to my corning ware 60 year old teapot, and my little blue and white cups and saucers.  Nowadays we have a coffee maker, my hubby makes it for both of us but sometimes I take out the little brew basket and do it with the tiny filter.  At work, there is none of that.  I bring decent coffee at least once a week and make a good pot.  There I am happy just to get a few sips before something happens and I got to run.  Nothing makes people poop or fall in the floor like sitting down to a good cup of coffee.

Anyway, sinuses.  They are bad.  I got into Twinings Pure Mint last year and started making it at work right before the end of shift, has a little caffeine but helps the throat, and I can sleep good once I get home.  I found out that their irish breakfast tea is really, really good with a little milk so I carry that too.  Now I have six new flavors to play with, I'll have to just buy them a tin of coffee so they don't feel overlooked.


----------



## Andra

Austin TX has some unusual things - in fact, you can often see bumper stickers and t-shirts that say "Keep Austin Weird."
One of our unusual things is a locally-owned chain of movie theatres called The Alamo Drafthouse, where you can do dinner and a movie in the same place. Imagine my surprise when I saw a Facebook post announcing Afternon Tea at the Alamo, complete with baked goods and teas from local Zhi Teas. Below is the blurb from the website, and yes, DH and I are attending this Saturday!

_You might think we created our new Afternoon Tea series just to have an excuse to nibble on delicious British baked goods. Or you might think we started it as a reason to watch period films with gorgeous costumes and classy British accents. Well, congrats, smarty pants, because you're correct on both counts! We're excited to launch Afternoon Tea with the Austen classic SENSE AND SENSIBILITY, featuring luminous performances by Emma Thompson and Kate Winslet set against the beautiful English countryside. The Academy Award-winning screenplay highlights the thrilling (but always polite!) drama and heartbreak of Jane Austen's novel, complete with secret engagements, scoundrels and the unbreakable bonds of sisterhood. Feel as elegant and refined as the Dashwood sisters while you sip on tea, and swoon with a scone over the adorable Hugh Grant and exceedingly dashing Alan Rickman. Whether your inheritance is £5000 or £500 a year, everyone is invited to this delightful and delectable afternoon!

Your ticket to the screening also includes three courses of premium organic tea provided by Austin's own Zhi Tea!_


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am offically jealous.


----------



## Atunah

Ah man. So close and yet so far. Wow, that sounds just freaking awesome Andra 
Nothing cool like that happens down here. We just got Fiestas, many of them. 

ProfCrash, I am so sorry about your floors. I am assuming he lives?  . I hope you get some really cool new floors now. 
I am glad my hubby's hobbies don't include fluids. All I have to deal with are antennas attached to railings and balconies and windows and neck breaking wires everywhere. He is a Ham operator. Oh, and the noises coming through all the speakers in the house even if they aren't turned on  

And pink paintball gun in the kitchen?   . That reminds me of when I struggled to remove a large container of spaghetti sauce from the micro and because the micro has to sit on the fridge, I lost the grip and the sauce was on everything including the ceiling  . Unfortunately my kitchen is a apartment galley type, so all the cabinets are nearby and where all splattered too. 

I remember getting drunk from Schnapps during that cleaning.  

And thinking of drinking, I think I'll have some O'Connors tea with the hint of irish whiskey


----------



## Chad Winters

I remember as a kid my mom was having trouble with the mustard bottle not squeezing out. Thinking it was dried at the nozzle, she squeezed harder and harder....then we found out it was new bottle with the seal still on inside. We found this out when the top popped off and mustard hit all 4 walls and the ceiling.


----------



## sherylb

Atunah said:


> And thinking of drinking, I think I'll have some O'Connors tea with the hint of irish whiskey


And how are you liking the O'Conners?


----------



## Atunah

sherylb said:


> And how are you liking the O'Conners?


Its very good. Its all very nicely balanced and none of the flavours are overpowering. I can't find many teas that have cocoa in it, so I am happy I tried that one. . Very smooth that one.


----------



## sherylb

Atunah, I'm glad you like the O'Connors. It's become my favorite.
I need to order more before the end of Feb. I would like to order a larger quantity than my previous order, which was 100g, but I am not sure how to keep a larger quantity fresh. I currently have some tins from TG, do you think this would keep the tea fresh for about 6 months?


----------



## Atunah

I have had some teas from TG I had for more than a year and they still taste fine. I think black tea does much better in storage anyway. Try to get as much air out of the storage you can and store it dark. Use a smaller container to fill for the daily use and keep the rest in some other storage. Like put in some small ziploc bags and squeeze the air out carefully and then stick it in a container like that. I did that with the larger amount of the Keemun I bought. 

If I had a newer foodsaver I would use that, but mine doesn't have the no crush setting and although I have vacuum sealed some teas before, I always worry about the crushing of the leaves. 

But I also have teas that have been in the containers that I use mostly and just using it out of them and the flavor is still good. I have some Anna's that I have had now for quite some time and I can't tell a reduction in taste yet. 

I don't think 6 months are going to be an issue at all for fresh keeping in the TG containers.


----------



## spotsmom

I am getting back into tea after drinking coffee for 20 yrs...  crebel was wonderful and sent me a lovely assortment of various teas to try.  My question is this:  what does an infuser do that my little ball with the holes in it won't do?  I only brew one cup at a time.

And, what's the advantage (if there is one) of a regular stainless steel/mesh infuser(such as Amazon's FORLIFE Brew-in-Mug Extra-Fine Tea Infuser with Lid) over a Finum brewing basket?

Can't believe that I got rid of all the wonderful tea "things" I had during the 25 years I was a tea drinker...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The tea balls and tea spoons do not allow the tea to fully expand because they are too small. This means that you do not get hot water on all of the leaf and so you don't get all of the oils and flavor from the tea. Also, the baskets tend to be finer mesh so you have fewer bits in your tea.


----------



## Andra

Because I want my 3,000th post to be in this thread:
I read Sense and Sensibility in preparation for our Afternoon Tea on Saturday.  I hope the movie goes faster than the book!
The Drafthouse has put out the February calendar and the Afternoon Tea will be Shakespeare in Love.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

YEah on 3,000 posts and tea


----------



## Addie

Yay, Andra! Congrats on your 3000th post!
The Afternoon Tea sounds like so much fun! Let us know how you like it! I may try and attend the February one.


----------



## meglet

A couple weeks ago, I was very excited to discover that there was a well-regarded tea shop within walking distance of my apartment. So I did a little arm-twisting, and my tea-loving friend came to visit for a day, then we braved the weather (pouring down rain after 3 days of snow - rare here in Seattle) to make the trek to the shop. All natural, vegan tea and snacks, with 150 custom tea blends. They even offer "high" tea. After sniffing my way through my wish list, I picked out 4 teas at 1oz each. By the time we got home it was too late for tea (didn't want to be up using the bathroom all night! ) so the next morning I very excitedly set out to make my "Roasted La Creme" Green tea. Smells like cinnamon rolls. Unfortunately, as I waited for it to steep, it smelled less like cinnamon rolls and more like, well, something I wouldn't want to drink. Sadly, it tasted about the way it smelled, and I just couldn't bring myself to take more than 2 sips. I packed that one in the "to find a new home" pile, and pulled out the "Red Satin" which is a peppermint/cocoa rooibos blend. While this one at least didn't smell/taste like something nasty, it still had that "you're drinking dried, crushed dead plant bits" flavor to it, even though I did a weak brew. Chalk another one onto the "fail" pile. I haven't been able to bring myself to try the other two: a lavender blossom herbal tea, and a Moroccan mint green tea. So that's my sad tea story for the week.

I did talk to my friend, who drinks things like pu-erh and likes to get her tea from some high-end San Francisco shop, and she has declared the teas from my local shop as "wonderful" tea. So my experience can be most likely chalked up to my limited palate for rooibos, and simply not liking the double-roasting that was done to the green that I tried. I've gone back to my "grocery store" level teas, and ordered some more samples from Republic of Tea. At least they were all loose leaf this time! 

For those of you who like a strong tea, and might be in the Seattle area or order online, the shop is Remedy Tea: link. As I said, my friend found them fabulous so I'm sure it's just my low-end tastes that made me not like them. Which makes me sad because their shop is so convenient, and the atmosphere and staff are great. 

And now, I think I will go find myself some Rishi samples to order, since I was able to pick up one of their loose leaf teas locally, but my store doesn't stock the full menu.


----------



## sherylb

meglet said:


> A couple weeks ago, I was very excited to discover that there was a well-regarded tea shop within walking distance of my apartment. So I did a little arm-twisting, and my tea-loving friend came to visit for a day, then we braved the weather (pouring down rain after 3 days of snow - rare here in Seattle) to make the trek to the shop. All natural, vegan tea and snacks, with 150 custom tea blends. They even offer "high" tea. After sniffing my way through my wish list, I picked out 4 teas at 1oz each. By the time we got home it was too late for tea (didn't want to be up using the bathroom all night! ) so the next morning I very excitedly set out to make my "Roasted La Creme" Green tea. Smells like cinnamon rolls. Unfortunately, as I waited for it to steep, it smelled less like cinnamon rolls and more like, well, something I wouldn't want to drink. Sadly, it tasted about the way it smelled, and I just couldn't bring myself to take more than 2 sips. I packed that one in the "to find a new home" pile, and pulled out the "Red Satin" which is a peppermint/cocoa rooibos blend. While this one at least didn't smell/taste like something nasty, it still had that "you're drinking dried, crushed dead plant bits" flavor to it, even though I did a weak brew. Chalk another one onto the "fail" pile. I haven't been able to bring myself to try the other two: a lavender blossom herbal tea, and a Moroccan mint green tea. So that's my sad tea story for the week.
> 
> I did talk to my friend, who drinks things like pu-erh and likes to get her tea from some high-end San Francisco shop, and she has declared the teas from my local shop as "wonderful" tea. So my experience can be most likely chalked up to my limited palate for rooibos, and simply not liking the double-roasting that was done to the green that I tried. I've gone back to my "grocery store" level teas, and ordered some more samples from Republic of Tea. At least they were all loose leaf this time!
> 
> For those of you who like a strong tea, and might be in the Seattle area or order online, the shop is Remedy Tea: link. As I said, my friend found them fabulous so I'm sure it's just my low-end tastes that made me not like them. Which makes me sad because their shop is so convenient, and the atmosphere and staff are great.
> 
> And now, I think I will go find myself some Rishi samples to order, since I was able to pick up one of their loose leaf teas locally, but my store doesn't stock the full menu.


Were you able to try a sample of any tea before purchase? That way you could establish what the tea is supposed to taste like. Maybe their brewing technique was different from yours.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I don't think it was your low end tea taste. I buy teas from many different "high end tea stores" and I can always count on one out of every 3 new teas I am not going to like. If you don't like Rooibos tea, don't buy Rooibos tea. I don't like most Chinese Green teas. I prefer the Japanese Greens. The Japanese Greens are steamed and the Chinese are pan fried. There is a real difference in the taste. 

Tea, like food and wine and all manner of things, is a manner of personal taste. I would say go back to the store and buy an ounce or two of teas that are close to the grocery store teas that you like. Read the steeping directions and follow them carefully. If the package calls for water at 195, boil your water and let it cool for 7 minutes. Set a timer. Then steep the tea for the appropriate period of time. It is a bit more work but your tea will taste better because you won't have over cooked it. 

Start with what you know and then experiment. That way you have your favorites to turn to when an experiment goes wrong. Don't feel likeyou have to force yourself to like a tea that you don't because others do or it is trendy. You are not going to go out to a restaurant and spend money on a meal that you know you won't like because all of your friends think it is the coolest dis ever. Don't be rpessured into teas that smell good but contain stuff you don't like.

So now you know for sure no Rooiboses. Good. Avoid anything that says it is a red tea.

Check the package on the double whatever green tea and make sure you prepared it properly. Many green teas want water that is between 165 degrees and 195 degrees. They tend to steep for 30 seconds to 90 seconds but not too much longer. If you made it with boiling water you overcooked the tea and it probably tasted bitter or even burnt. 

This is an adventure. It took me 8 years to find the 30 or so teas that I really enjoy. Even now I am trying new stuff (well you know what I mean). I added Chinese Blacks and Pu-Erh's to my rotation in the last year or so. Enjoy the ride and expect that  you will find the occassional bum tea but that is ok.


----------



## Andra

Addie said:


> Yay, Andra! Congrats on your 3000th post!
> The Afternoon Tea sounds like so much fun! Let us know how you like it! I may try and attend the February one.


The tickets to this one sold out really fast so make sure you keep an eye on them. I also watch the Action Pack and Zhi Tea on Facebook and that's how I saw the event in the first place.


----------



## skyblue

I tried a new green tea at Teavana. I loved the fruity scent of the _Peachberry Jasmine_ tea, but the taste is definitely acquired. While it smells fruity, it _tastes_ like the scented body powder my grandmother used to wear when I was a kid.  My remedy was to blend it with another fruit tea to offset the undesirable taste. I wish I could taste before I purchase, but I know that is not always possible.


----------



## Chad Winters

skyblue said:


> I tried a new green tea at Teavana. I loved the fruity scent of the _Peachberry Jasmine_ tea, but the taste is definitely acquired. While it smells fruity, it _tastes_ like the scented body powder my grandmother used to wear when I was a kid.  My remedy was to blend it with another fruit tea to offset the undesirable taste. I wish I could taste before I purchase, but I know that is not always possible.


mmmm.....underarm powder......

almost as bad as the feet taste we had about 40 pages ago


----------



## skyblue

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> mmmm.....underarm powder......
> 
> almost as bad as the feet taste we had about 40 pages ago


Oh dear!  Drinking tea for health benefits.....maybe not.....


----------



## MamaProfCrash

In all fairness, the foot tea was a really bad Oolong sold for weight loss. Buy tea because it tastes good not because it is going to help you lose weight or cure cancer.


----------



## spotsmom

Just reporting in that a tea sample I used with the tea ball with holes tastes entirely different (and infinitely better) in the stainless steel infuser I bought!  Wow!  What a difference.  The whole flavor seemed released.  Yum!!


----------



## TLM

Andra said:


> One of our unusual things is a locally-owned chain of movie theatres called The Alamo Drafthouse, where you can do dinner and a movie in the same place. Imagine my surprise when I saw a Facebook post announcing Afternon Tea at the Alamo, complete with baked goods and teas from local Zhi Teas.[/i]


Indianapolis used to have a Dollar movie theater that served dinner and alcoholic drinks downtown. Stayed in business for several years, but in the end couldn't make it. The owner blamed the cost of parking downtown for driving away customers.

Speaking of our downtown. I found a funky Tea Shop just off our Circle. They have a wonderful blend of Tea they call Canterbury after the Canterbury Hotel that they custom blended it for. Anyone attending the Superbowl and liking Tea should drop in.


----------



## cmg.sweet

spotsmom said:


> Just reporting in that a tea sample I used with the tea ball with holes tastes entirely different (and infinitely better) in the stainless steel infuser I bought! Wow! What a difference. The whole flavor seemed released. Yum!!


The first time I tried an infuser I had the same reaction. It is amazing what a little more space can do!


----------



## crebel

spotsmom said:


> Just reporting in that a tea sample I used with the tea ball with holes tastes entirely different (and infinitely better) in the stainless steel infuser I bought! Wow! What a difference. The whole flavor seemed released. Yum!!


Hurray! I TOLD you so! Ladies and Gents, we have enabled another one to the joys of properly brewed tea...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

And people think that my hatred of tea balls is over the top. (winks)

Enjoy your newly discovered full flavored teas!


----------



## spotsmom

OK, next question.  How long can loose tea (or bagged for that matter) be stored before going "bad"?  By stored, I mean, for loose tea, in a plastic zipper bag in a tin in a dark cupboard?  Or bagged, in its box.


----------



## StaceyHH

cmg.sweet said:


> The first time I tried an infuser I had the same reaction. It is amazing what a little more space can do!


Just wait until you try brewing the tea directly in a small pot, then pouring the entire thing through a strainer. 

(Small pots are your friend.)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

If it is in a dark area, 6 months to a year. The key is to keep it dry and out of the sun light. This is why I never by more then 2 ounces of ay given tea. With all the tea I drink it takes about a year to go through two ounces.


----------



## sherylb

I just placed another order with TG. Ack!
The teamaker is back in stock and with the coupon code: 2012tea you get it for $15.00 with an order of $40 or more...only good till the 31st.
I ordered another small teeli also, so now I can have a full set of tea things at work too! I find the teeli is easier to use with the red teas since they are so fine.
Of course I ordered some more teas too! Rasberry Chocolate, Flower of Hawaii, Green Coconut and a large order of O'Conner's Cream which I will split between home and work.
Good grief you people are a BAD influence!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hehehe

Think of it as part of your health plan. You are increasing the amount of antioxidants that you are consuming and as such you are helping your cells stay healthy. This is a great thing. Plus the fluoride in the tea is good for your teeth.


----------



## Andra

Our afternoon tea was amazing! I'll post a picture of the menu tomorrow.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Glad that you had fun!


----------



## skyblue

I love my tea maker from Teavana. I just fill it with heated water and loose tea and watch the "dance party" until my tea timer chimes! I set it on a cup or glass and it empties into my cup! 

I am definitely afraid to ask ......what is *TG*?  I know this will probably cost me.....


----------



## Atunah

TeaGschwendner. Say that 3 times fast 

http://shop.tgtea.com/store/

I leave most of my Tea budget at their doorsteps


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

I recently started drinking tea with caffeine in again, because there's almost no variety in decaf tea.

I mostly drink it with skim milk, but ever since having some amazing tea-flavored ice cream at a Japanese restaurant, I've enjoyed it occasionally as a treat with cream.

Funny thing is, I don't much care for tea with whole milk.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Once a tea has steeped for about 30 seconds the vast majority of the caffeine is removed from the tea. This means that a second steeping is going to be caffeine free.

There are some exceptions to this rule, Pu Erh Touchas probably take a few steepings to get to the caffeine free stage.

Also, remember that drinking tea with milk decreases the antioxidants that you get in a cup. Calcium blocks antioxidant absorption.


----------



## Chad Winters

Its actually the Casein in the tea which is most likely to cause the problem, and soy milk may be ok

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potential_effects_of_tea_on_health#Effect_of_milk_on_tea

"Effect of milk on tea

A study[79] at the Charité Hospital of the Berlin Universities showed that adding milk to tea will block the normal, healthful effects that tea has in protecting against cardiovascular disease. This occurs because casein from the milk binds to the molecules in tea that cause the arteries to relax, especially EGCG. Milk may also block tea's effect on other things, such as cancer.[80] Other studies have found little to no effect from milk on the observed increase in total plasma antioxidant activity.[81] Teas with high EGCG content, such as green tea, are not typically consumed with milk. Previous studies have observed a beneficial effect from black tea which was not attributable to the catechin content.[82] Plant-based "milks", such as soy milk, do not contain casein and are not known to have similar effects on tea.
Milk binds catechins, most notably EGCG. Milk also binds tannin, rendering it harmless, which helps to exemplify the effect on tea's constituent parts (i.e. EGCG binding).[83]"


----------



## StaceyHH

The "30 second brew will remove most of the caffeine" thing is a myth. Unfortunately it's a very persistent one, and there are a lot of otherwise reputable tea sellers who propagate the myth.

http://chadao.blogspot.com/2008/02/caffeine-and-tea-myth-and-reality.html


----------



## crebel

I just got this notice from Gong-Fu tea if anyone is interested in taking advantage of it:

"we would like to offer our clientele a 10% discount on all online orders of $10 or more. 

This offer is good through Tuesday, February 14th.

Use coupon code:  V2012  at checkout to receive your discount. Please note the following instructions to redeem your 10% discount. 

www.gongfu-tea.com 
Fill your shopping bag with tea and/or accoutrements. 
When ready to checkout, click on the “shopping bag” tab at the top of the website store screen. 
Type V2012 in the "coupon code" box on the left side of the screen. 
Click on the green “submit” button below the "coupon code" box. 
You should now see your discount amount deducted from the subtotal on the right side of the screen. 
Proceed to check out." 

They have some nice teapots too!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Nice. Thanks

The Doctor tells us that we are having a little boy and that all is normal. So Yeah!


----------



## Atunah

Yay  . Congrats. You gonna have a little man.  

Such good news that everything is normal.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I know. It is so comforting to go to these appointments and hear that all is well. I know that they can only detect 80% of possible birth defects and that the various screenings do not tell you if the baby will have a chromosonal disorder, just a ratio that tells you the likelihood, but it does make me feel more at ease. 

I love hearing the word normal. The Doctor today said that most babies progess at the same rate for the first 24 weeks or so. Family genetics kick in sometime around week 24 or 26 and then it is not bad to hear that the baby is smaller or larger or whatever is different because genetics have kicked in. Up until that point normal is very, very good.

I'll be interested to see how big the baby is. Last time, the baby was measured to be about five days older then when I know I conceived. I cannot look at the CD until I get home, it is not allowed at work, but it will be interesting to see. After my last sonogram the Dr moved the due date up by three days. 

I'll have another sonogram at 28 weeks. My placenta is too close to the cervex, normal and not problematic for the baby but it could prevent a vaginal birth if it does not move. So shucks, another ultrasound in two months. I am soooo bummed, let me tell you.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I drink tea twice a day with milk and sugar and use Lipton tea bags. Once a while replace evening tea with coffee. The green tea I drink with a little honey--but not regularly.


----------



## Jen

Wow! I've been gone for awhile, and have no hope of catching up on all of these posts, at least at the moment. Congrats on the boy though *Prof*!!! So exciting. Glad to hear the word normal too! I hope you're enjoying pregnancy and not missing your teas _too_ much.

I've still been drinking tea every day, and got my mom hooked on it too! Which is very exciting for a person who literally only drinks water and diet coke! I wanted to report that I FINALLY ordered the Plum Cinnamon from TG, and am sitting having my first cup of it right now. Now, I know why everyone loves it so much, and now I plan on ordering a big fat bag of it to last me until next year! I ordered a few other kinds but haven't had a chance to try those yet. I just know the Plum is limited so wanted to make sure I tried it first.

I used to make tea in my cast iron teapot every day at work, but am completely hooked on this single cup infuser I got on clearance at Teavana. It's so much easier to clean! Lately I've been using just the Perfect Teamaker at home, I still love it!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

WB Jen. I am thrilled that you are enjoying your tea adventures. It is a fun little trip to take.

I am planning on talking to my Doctor about reintroducing tea into my life. I will see her during my 19th week and I really want to drink at least a cup or two of tea a day. I am thinking my Perfect Tea Maker full with a resteep. So it is 32 ounces of an Oolong, green, or black tea. I think I will still avoid the Pu Erhs for a while.


----------



## Neo

Congratulations *Prof*!!!!! Such great news, and thank you so much for sharing it with us 

*StaceyHH*, thank you for linking to that article, very interesting, and good to be able to put some myths and misconceptions to rest . I often think of your gorgeous green clay teapot you got from that Korean artist - hope you are still enjoying it!

*Chris*, you are not helping me resist the call of Gong-Fu's milk Oolong I've been wanting to try for a while . And their cream assam... and and and  ! Thank you


----------



## Atunah

Can you guys list again which of the Gong Fu teas you liked? I know that was posted before somewhere in this monster of a thread, but I can't find it  

I know I want to try the milk oolong, but I am at a loss what else to try. 

I guess the time of me being good is over.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I really like the Blue Spring Oolong, Frozen Summit, Milk Oolong are my three favorite from Gong Ru. I have not tried any of their non-Oolongs.


----------



## crebel

The Milk Oolong (best I have tasted from anywhere) and Cream Assam are my 2 favorite Gong-Fu teas.  

-Their Jasmine Dragon Pearls are wonderful
- if you are an Earl Grey fan, the Earl Grey Supreme is fantastic  
-For a spicy, chai-type black the Holiday Blend which is seasonal, is still in stock (I like this one as a latte)  
-The Absolute Almond is very fragrant and rich
- If you like rose flavor/fragrance in your tea, the Rose Touchas are heavenly

Those 7 teas along with their plain Irish Breakfast tea are always in my cupboard...


----------



## Atunah

Thanks guys, that helps a lot to narrow it down and not go overboard. Or at least I hope so


----------



## Neo

Same here, thank you Prof and Chris  

Atunah, please let me know how the not going overboard works for you


----------



## Jane917

ProfCrash said:


> Nice. Thanks
> 
> The Doctor tells us that we are having a little boy and that all is normal. So Yeah!


Congratulations, Prof! I am thrilled for you!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Atunah said:


> Thanks guys, that helps a lot to narrow it down and not go overboard. Or at least I hope so





Neo said:


> Same here, thank you Prof and Chris
> 
> Atunah, please let me know how the not going overboard works for you


Yeah right. Like either one of you won't go overboard.



Jane917 said:


> Congratulations, Prof! I am thrilled for you!


Thanks

I mentioned to the Hubby about talking to the Doctor about drinking some tea and he was not happy. He is so protective of the little guy. But I want my tea damnit. (winks)


----------



## crebel

Prof, I bet the Dr. tells you a cup or two of tea a day won't hurt a thing.  But, it will be good for him to confirm it!


----------



## Indy

My docs were quite liberal... or maybe the whole attitude was more lax 20 years ago.  I was told that some tea, a little coffee, and maybe a glass of wine would be fine, just wait till after the first trimester.  I did not do hot tea at the time and was not a coffee addict much either; so I had sweet tea probably every other day and a metric ton of milk and fruit juices.    And sometime right after the first trimester, I was treated to a really good long dinner at a japanese restaurant, where I tried sake and sushi.  All parties survived without any appreciable damage.  I do think we're a bit overly regulated nowadays... I don't want to make pregnant women insane over a cup of tea for pete's sake.  If the really bad stuff happens, you can bet your bottom dollar it's gonna happen whether you have tea or not, in my experience.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Okay... I'm an idiot.    Can someone explain the "no tea" pregnancy rule?  I never heard that one!  

Hi, Crash!  Glad to hear everything is normal, and that there will be a baby boy Crash in the not-too-distant future!


----------



## Jen

Songbird, it's the caffeine that's a problem, not the tea itself.  Caffeine is supposedly bad for babies!

I'm sitting here having my first cup of Anna's from TG, and know why this one is a favorite here too!  I'm not usually too into black teas but decided to try it, it's a keeper for sure!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Anna's does rock. I really enjoy it when I have it but I rarely feel the need for that particular tea. A part of me likes having it at my desk but I know I don't drink enough of it to justify paying for it.

Caffeine has been linked to miscarriages so it is deemed important to limit or remove all caffeine from your diet in the first trimester when you are at the greatest risk for a miscarriage. There are some folks who say that you can have up to 300 milligrams of caffeine a day, which is about a cup of coffee or several cups of tea. There are some folks who say no caffeine at all. There are some folks who say it is silly and drink what you want to drink.

Honestly, I have not seen an deffinitive science that explains how caffeine is connected to miscarriages. It is known that caffeine does cross the umbilical cord and enter the babies blood stream and that babies are not able to process it. They have seen babies react to caffeine on ultrasounds and the like. So we know that the baby gets some of the caffeine. How it might hurt the baby, especially in the early stages, is unknown.

That said, many generations of women had babies while drinking their tea and coffee. I do think the key is moderation. I am being overly cautious because of my age. At 40 I am at greater risk for miscarriages, chromosonal things, and birth defects. For the most part, I am past the most dangerous time for a miscarriage (the first trimester and well into the second trimester). My screenings are coming back that I have a very small probablity of having a baby with chromosonal disorders based on how the baby is developing and blood tests. The latest ultra sound shows that that all is normal with the baby. At this point in time all of the major organs are developed and most are starting to function, the lungs lag behind. Bones, skin, fingernails, eyes, and all of that are there. For the most part what is left is for the baby to grow and position itself for birth. So I don't think, and I have no info to back this up, that there is a high risk for causing a serious birth defect unless I start drinking a bottle of booze every night or snorting coke. 

And all this is a long way of saying, I want tea back in my life darn it and if I can do so safely, I will. If my Doctor, who falls into the highly cautious branch of thinking, says nope and here is why I will stick to my Rooibos and dream of the day that I can have my Oolongs back. If my Doctor says sure but no more then X I will happily bring tea back to the office and enjoy a couple of cups a day.


----------



## Jen

You can never be too careful, especially when it comes to the health of the baby growing in your body!  What about after birth, can you have tea or is it dangerous for breast feeding too?


----------



## SongbirdVB

Thanks!  That makes a lot of sense.  I had heard the "no caffiene" rule, just didn't connect the two.  

My only child will be 30 this year, I don't think they cared about caffiene 30 years ago.  Sugar was a biggie then, and that's how I got hooked on Diet Coke.


----------



## Jen

I'm pretty sure my mom drank diet coke through her entire pregnancy with me, and I'm also relatively sure that she only "cut back" on smoking.  I turned out semi-okay.....


----------



## sherylb

SongbirdVB said:


> Sugar was a biggie then, and that's how I got hooked on Diet Coke.


Which is ironic because the chemicals in Diet Coke are far more harmful than sugar! Just goes to show nothing is static when it comes to dietary recommendations.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Jen said:


> I'm pretty sure my mom drank diet coke through her entire pregnancy with me, and I'm also relatively sure that she only "cut back" on smoking. I turned out semi-okay.....


I'm not real sure mom even "cut back" with me...I blame it for being short (nevermind that dad's side of family is short too


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I would love to see some studies that compare the number of birth defects and miscarriages 30 years ago and today to see if all of the restrictions have made a difference. 

I am guessing that most people generally drink, eat, take in caffeine, and all of that in moderation. The bigger problem is the people who are addicted and do not do things in moderation.


----------



## Indy

Prof, you do have a lot to think about there.  I didn't mean to sound overly flip, but when I was pregnant, I was young and pretty ignorant.  I'm still trying my best to forget ever having had an OB quarter in nursing school.


----------



## Jen

A friend of mine told me that her doctor told her that drinking tea blocks iron absorption in the body, does anyone know if there is any truth to that?    

I'd like to see those stats too Prof, but we have also come a long way with medical technology that probably helps with preventing miscarriages too.  I think that people didn't have any clue back then, and now that we know it certainly can't hurt to be as careful as possible.  Though I hope for your sake he says you can have a cup a day and it won't hurt!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I think we are overly cautious now and that we over think things. I tend to be awful about that.


----------



## StaceyHH

Jen said:


> A friend of mine told me that her doctor told her that drinking tea blocks iron absorption in the body, does anyone know if there is any truth to that?


This is true. But...

Tannins in tea bind with non-heme iron, so it can't be absorbed. Tannins do not bind with heme iron. Heme iron comes from meat sources. Non-heme iron is from plant sources. So if you are getting enough iron from meat (especially red meat,) and are not anemic, you can drink all the tea you want, without worrying about iron.

If you are vegetarian, rely on non-heme iron, don't take an iron supplement, and drink a lot of tea especially black teas, you might be in trouble.

If you have been diagnosed anemic, and you drink lots of tea (especially if you are vegetarian,) it is one factor to examine in determining the best way to treat your anemia. One of the easiest things to do is not drink your tea with your meals. You can also have some dairy (or take your calcium supp) with your tea because the tannins will bind with calcium, thus not be as available to bind with your iron. Or try taking a little extra vitamin C with your meals, because v-C is believed to help with the absorption of iron.

Tea will not suck the already absorbed iron out of your system, because once it's in there, it's being used or stored in your own hemoglobin and in your muscle tissue.


----------



## skyblue

ProfCrash, congrats on your baby!  That is very exciting!  Are there any decaffeinated teas you could enjoy during your pregnancy?

When I was pregnant with my children, I gave up caffeinated beverages.  It was tough, but worth it in the long run.


----------



## Indy

Ahh, so I have been hit with the bug.  It acts like a cold except it feels like the flu.  Or, it did yesterday.  I used to make a hot toddy that worked well, but tasted like a$$ in a bucket.  It involved a family size lipton tea bag, some bourbon, honey and lemon and you had to take it with a side of nyquil, usually I could not get through 1/3 of a teacup of that stuff.  It worked but straight moonshine would have been better.

Well with the basket thingy and the phoenix mountain something something black tea, I am happy to report that the same hot toddy now tastes drinkable.  I got through much more of it yesterday morning before sleep hit.  I am alternating between tea, orange juice, broth, and gargling salt water.  My hubby hates lemon in his tea and he said my version (the one without the bourbon) was really good.  More and more I'm glad I bought a huge tin of that stuff.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Glad to hear that it is working out for you in a number of ways.


----------



## TLM

Congratulations Prof!  Wonderful news.

I have been an Labor&Delivery nurse for 14 years and I had never heard of the No Tea rule either.  Of course with the population that I serve Tea drinking or even Caffine is the least of our problems.  I would say poor nutrition is the biggest issue.  Then recreational drug use - street and Rx, smoking then alcohol and heavy drug use(and all of these together are a small % of our moms).  And almost all of our kiddos come out fine.

I am laughing at the change of due date by 3 days.  It is two weeks either side of the due date.  Our baby and uterus will do whatever they want on their own time table of course. 

When I had my kids, 22 and 14 years ago, I drank gallons of black tea to help with cutting out the Diet Coke during the 1st trimester.  And help with the horrible N&V.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am so hoping that my Doctor agrees with everyone here. I know not to drink gallons but I would like a up or two. I might even be good an not re-steep since apparently the tea is not decaffeinated after the first steep.

We have a great group of trainers at my gym. I was talking to one today who was very encouraging and excited to see me working out while pregnant. She shared her positive experiences and was just very nice and reassuring.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

All is right with the world. Tea will be re-entering my life tomorrow. I can have 16 ounces and stay under the 150 milligram per day amount. Most websites say 300 milligrams a day is safe but I am fine with playing it safe and going for the low end of the threshold.


----------



## Atunah

Wohooooooo  

Oh, wait, didn't you give all your teas away? So you have to order everything all over again? 

Let me guess, you'll be hitting the oolongs first?


----------



## crebel

ProfCrash said:


> All is right with the world. Tea will be re-entering my life tomorrow. I can have 16 ounces and stay under the 150 milligram per day amount. Most websites say 300 milligrams a day is safe but I am fine with playing it safe and going for the low end of the threshold.


Hooray! It will be interesting to see if some of your favorites taste different while you're expecting. What will your first cup be? Whatever it is, enjoy!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The good news is that my cousin got me a tea of the month club for my birthday so I have 8 vacuum sealed bags worth of tea at home that are of interest to me. I asked my friend to bring me the milk oolong so I don't have to reorder that. I figure going through what I have left at home works for the time being and I'll restock later.


----------



## Jen

Great news Prof!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My Hubby is a bit concerned. He sent me all sorts of websites on caffeine content in tea and wanted to make sure that I understood how much caffeine was in my 16 ounce mug and that I has asked the Doctor about specific amounts. I understand where he is coming from, I asked specifically about a 16 ounce mug, but a part of me wants to suggest that I will continue to not drink tea if he gives up Diet Coke. 

He is very supportive and loving. I appreciate that. But there are some things that he doesn't fully get and he can't because he can't have a baby. And I get that. But until he is willing to make some of the changes that I have made it is hard to not sigh and say "You do it to and see how much you like it."


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am being good and having my couple of pots of Rooibos Capetown for my morning beverage. I plan on having my Cranberry Juice with my lunch.

And then real tea.

Should I have:

1) Golden Jade http://www.teavana.com/the-teas/green-teas/p/golden-jade-green-tea
2) Gyokuro Imperial http://www.teavana.com/the-teas/green-teas/p/gyokuro-imperial-green-tea
3) Keemun http://www.teavana.com/the-teas/black-teas/p/capital-of-heaven-keemun-black-tea
4) Black Dragon Pearl http://www.teavana.com/the-teas/black-teas/p/black-dragon-pearls-black-tea
5) Jasmine Oolong http://www.teavana.com/the-teas/oolong-teas/p/jasmine-oolong-tea
6) High Mountain Artisinal http://www.gongfu-tea.com/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=331
7) Darjeeling Avongrove http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/4991/Darjeeling-Avongrove-Second-Flush-Organic/
 Three Kingdoms Mao Feng


----------



## BTackitt

I vote 3 Kingdoms.. simply because it looks happy!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL I didn't realize that would become an emoticon.


----------



## Atunah

What store is the 3 kingdoms at?

I am finally making a list of what I want from Gong Fu. But then everytime I go back and look at the site I find more I want to try. And of course those tend to be the more expensive ones. *sigh. 

I like to limit to maybe 5 for my first order there, at the most 10. 

And there I go again.......


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Three Kingdoms was Teavana but appears to have been discontinued.

I ended up with a nice cup of Keemun and a small piece of fudge. Happily sipping away. 

Life is good.


----------



## Atunah

I am so happy for you. I don't know what I would do if I had to give up tea. I already had to give up coffee, and I drank that all my life too. It was harder than quitting smoking. 
They'll have to pry tea out of my cold hand. The one not holding my Kindle that is


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Just make sure you don't spill tea on the Kindle while holding on to both.

I am in heaven. I even used my 12 ounce cup. I did do a double steep, 180 miligrams is a safe number and that way I can do my double steep. I can also spread the wealth out over the afternoon if I want to. Today I wanted both back to back. It took 30 minutes to consume the first cup and I am really savoring the second. 

All is right with the world.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Today was the Jasmine Oolong from Teavana. I like it but I tend to like Jasmine teas. I do wish the Jasmine was not as strong as it is. You cannot tell that it is a Oolong. It tastes pretty similar to the Jasmine Pearls.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

High Grown English Breakfast tea from Teavana for my afteroon treat. It is really pretty good. It is nothing exciting but it is not bitter and does not require milk or sugar like so many of the English Breakfast teas I have tried. I don't think it will replace my normal teas, the Oolongs and Pu-Erh's, but I can enjoy it until I restock on those 6 months or so down the line.


----------



## skyblue

I picked up some _Mighty Leaf Tea_ Green Tea Tropical at Whole Foods. It is delicious!


----------



## ayuryogini

Atunah said:


> What store is the 3 kingdoms at?
> 
> I am finally making a list of what I want from Gong Fu. But then everytime I go back and look at the site I find more I want to try. And of course those tend to be the more expensive ones. *sigh.
> 
> I like to limit to maybe 5 for my first order there, at the most 10.
> 
> And there I go again.......


I know just what you mean; I ended up with a large order so I could get Free Shipping; that was a while ago. 
I would suggest that you stock up on the Milk Oolong; that is the one I've gone through the fastest. 
Their Earl Grey is also phenomenal... and their Moroccan Mint.

*ProfCrash*, I haven't been on this thread in a while, and am happy to see your great news. Congratulations!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I picked up some cupcakes to enjoy with my Milk Oolong tomorrow. 

(giggles)

I am going to have some milk oolong.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Yay!  Glad you get to have some milk oolong, now I can rave about it without feeling bad that you don't get to have it.  It is so yummy and smooth, I think it is my current favorite tea, followed by bossa nova.  My have to have some today to celebrate with you


----------



## skyblue

Mental note to self.....milk oolong....


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It is important to get real Milk Oolong. There are some places that take an Oolong and put some type of powdered milk in it to make it approximate Milk Oolong. The real thing is night and day different. I had one friend buy some and think it was not special. He tried it from a different store and was blown away. I hav eonly had it from Gong Fu but based on the almost buttery taste and tea color I know it is the real deal. It is so good.


----------



## skyblue

ProfCrash said:


> It is important to get real Milk Oolong. There are some places that take an Oolong and put some type of powdered milk in it to make it approximate Milk Oolong. The real thing is night and day different. I had one friend buy some and think it was not special. He tried it from a different store and was blown away. I hav eonly had it from Gong Fu but based on the almost buttery taste and tea color I know it is the real deal. It is so good.


*Prof Crash*, grand advice noted and filed away for future reference. Thank you!


----------



## cmg.sweet

I think mine is real, but even if it isn't it is still good.  Once I work down some of my stash I'm going to get some from gong fu and compare.


----------



## Marie S

Drinking a nice cup of English Breakfast Tea right now.


----------



## spotsmom

glad that I ordered the milk oolong from Gong Fu.  I haven't had it before, but everyone raves about it so I thought I'd try it.  There is a local tea shop here and they hadn't even heard of it.  Nor can I find it at Teavana.

Had my first chai latte from Starbucks yesterday and boy was it yummy!!

What is this "Conners" tea that people write about?  What is so special about it, and where do you get it?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

O'Conners is available at Tea Gschwendner. I have not had it yet and it might be a specialty tea.


----------



## crebel

ayuryogini said:


> I know just what you mean; I ended up with a large order so I could get Free Shipping; that was a while ago.
> I would suggest that you stock up on the Milk Oolong; that is the one I've gone through the fastest.
> Their Earl Grey is also phenomenal... and their Moroccan Mint.
> 
> *ProfCrash*, I haven't been on this thread in a while, and am happy to see your great news. Congratulations!


This last batch of Milk Oolong I picked up from Gong Fu about a week ago is even better than usual for some reason. It comes in kind of rolled nuggets but not quite a "pearl". This batch, when brewed, unfurls to full tea leaves - it is amazing.

Did you get the Classic Earl Grey or the Earl Grey Supreme? The Supreme is only $1/oz more and well worth it. To me there is a HUGE difference in the premium taste.

Are we having a Milk Oolong high tea this afternoon? What time? I have some buttery shortbread cookies that are an excellent treat alongside that I will bring...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have had my Milk Oolong with a Peanut Butter Cup Cupcake. I am in heaven. So, so, so yummy.


----------



## cmg.sweet

That cupcake sounds yummy too


----------



## HappyGuy

Ahhhh, a nice relaxing cuppa Sleepytime after a busy day. My dear wife was to have Camomile, but fell asleep *before* she drank it.  :>)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL That is great.

I had skim milk with my dinner.


----------



## Jane917

I am a bit behind in this thread and it took me some time to catch up. Congrats, Prof, for getting the go-ahead on a bit of tea. I don't think I drank tea, and used very little coffee, in my young (I wasn't so young!) days, so I have no idea if we were warned against it. I don't think we were warned against much, including alcohol. I admire you for taking every precaution you can. 

When I was in the pregnant business (33 and 30 years ago), I had a lot of friends in the same situation. I don't remember anyone having a miscarriage. However, they seem to be fairly common now. Any theories why? We were given pre-natal pills and "see you again in a month." Truly, ignorance was bliss. 

Babies pretty much come when they want to come, and don't follow anyone's schedule. My first came before the doctor could get there. My second came after about 3 feet of snow fell on the ground. The reality I learned, is that you can never be prepared for what becoming a mother means. You will know soon enough, Prof. Take care of that bundle. Get lots of sleep NOW!


----------



## ayuryogini

crebel said:


> This last batch of Milk Oolong I picked up from Gong Fu about a week ago is even better than usual for some reason. It comes in kind of rolled nuggets but not quite a "pearl". This batch, when brewed, unfurls to full tea leaves - it is amazing.
> 
> Did you get the Classic Earl Grey or the Earl Grey Supreme? The Supreme is only $1/oz more and well worth it. To me there is a HUGE difference in the premium taste.
> 
> Are we having a Milk Oolong high tea this afternoon? What time? I have some buttery shortbread cookies that are an excellent treat alongside that I will bring...


That Milk Oolong High Tea sounds like a wonderful idea.

I got the Earl Grey Supreme, and it is amazing. I will purchase it again. I love Earl Grey, and that is my favorite.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I think miscarriages are actually dropping but people are discussing them more. I think that in the past, and to some extent today, many women feel like they did something wrong and that is why the baby was miscarried. They mourned in private. I think the probability of miscarriage is 15% for women under 35 and 25% for women over 35 in the first trimester.

Today we know that most miscarriage cannot be explained. Something like 85% of all miscarriages happen in the first trimester. The Doctors think that most miscarriages in the first few months are due to serious chromosomal abnormalities that the body detects and "spontaneously aborts" the fetus because it is not viable. Others are caused by infections and illness that are hard to control.

I also think that women where not fully aware that they had miscarried before the advent of pregnancy tests and ultrasounds.  My Aunt has PhD in Education and was a nurse her whole life. When I announced I was pregnant and was discussing what I can and cannot do she mentioned that no one did that when she had her kids, 50 to 30 years ago but part of it was that very few women knew that they were pregnant until they started to feel the baby move. Most women do not have regular cycles and women were not keeping track of their period. The by product was women not knowing that they were pregnant until the second trimester or knowing that they had miscarried in the first trimester.

Toss in that there was no way to test and know how various factors, like caffeine, alcohol, smoke and the like influenced a pregnancy because there was no way to track pregnancies and see what was happening. It is really the advent of the ultrasound and other technologies that allowed people to learn what they did and set up the guidance that women get today.

I think sometimes we go over board but I prefer safe to sorry.


----------



## TLM

Congratulation on the Tea Drinking again, Prof.

Yep, it is amazing how much we now know about fetal development now that we didn't know just a few years ago.  Yet we still don't know all the reasons for Preterm labor, pre-eclampsia among other things.  Yes, better safe than sorry.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yup. Today is cold and yucky out so I am going to sit by the fire, read, and hot chocolate. So no tea today. Chocolate has caffeine and I make bug cups of hot chocolate. It will taste yummy and be a great treat. More then enough for me


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I am going back to adding 2% milk in my tea. It used to be skim milk. No more skim milk because I drink soy milk now.


----------



## Chad Winters

ProfCrash said:


> Chocolate has caffeine and I make bug cups of hot chocolate.


Ewww I hope that was a typo


----------



## cmg.sweet

No typo - she is getting an extra source of protien for the baby!  

I'm freezing right now so off to find some form of hot beverage.  I reorganized my coffee and tea and cocoa yesterday (got rid of the keurig) so now everything is so easy to find and use!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Chocolate covered ants go well with hot cocoa....


----------



## Jane917

ProfCrash said:


> Chocolate covered ants go well with hot cocoa....


Spoken by a pregnant woman!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheheheh

I am just thrilled that I don't have a huge sweet tooth and have not craved a lot of sweets. So far I am averaging about 2 pounds a month of weight gain and I want to keep it that way. I don't mind putting on weight, ok that is a lie, I do mind but I know that it is for a good cause and that it has to happen. I can control how I put on the weight so I am trying to keep the sweets in check and go tot he gym 4-5 times a week. I have found that Goldfish crackers actually do a nice job of combating my salt cravings. I can buy those in the smaller bags so I can control how much I take it.

I just don't want to have to take off 50 pounds after the baby is born. So I try to eat healthy and go to the gym. But I do have my occasional cupcake and hot cocoa. The tea was important to me because I was finding myself drinking more Sprite and Ginger Ale which has a good amount of calories. I didn't want to do the artificial sweeteners and all that fun so I was drinking the slightly less worse full sugar versions. The tea adds a little more variety and gives me something to look forward to without the calories.

I am way over thinking all of this.


----------



## sherylb

I reordered some O'Conner's Cream from TG and also picked up some Raspberry Chocolate, which is a black tea. Oh my gosh is that tea good! The fragrance of the dry tea _is_ raspberry and chocolate. The taste is divine with the raspberry being a nice clean natural taste and the chocolate giving a nice depth and sweetness. The tea is so smooth, lot smoother than any other black tea I have tasted. Steeped twice and both were marvelous.

I also picked up some Green Coconut, (which I have not tasted yet) and some Flower of Hawaii, which is another black tea. The Flower of Hawaii is delicious, however, it may have caused me heartburn. I'll have to try it again to be sure. I picked up the tea maker that was on sale for $15 too, and I have it at work. I like it just as much as the one from Teavana, but it has a slight oval shape to it and it fits in the cupboard at work better. _Edited to add: OOPS! I had this wrong...the Magic Tea Maker from TG is more round shaped than the one from Teavana which is oval. The Teavana seems to be smaller in profile but the diameter of the bottom area is the same as the TG. _
Then...Gong Fu had their discount coupon so I decided to try some tea from them.
I ordered Frozen Summit Oolong, Blue Spring Oolong, Milk Oolong & Ceylon Silver Striped Black tea. The Frozen Summit I have not tasted yet. The Blue Spring Oolong is very yummy and smooth with a sweet finish, steeped 3 times and it was great each time.The Milk Oolong is a very unusual, buttery scented and tasting tea that I really like and will keep in rotation. Also steeped 3 times with wonderful flavor each time. The Ceylon Silver Striped Black tea is good, with a smooth, light smokey flavor. Don't know if I like it enough to reorder though.

Whew, OK I feel better after confessing!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The Blue Spring Oolong is one of my favorites. I think that is the one with the licorice coating. And welcome to the world of Milk Oolong. It is just so different and smooth and yummy.


----------



## crebel

Nice assortment Sheryl!  Thanks for the review of the Ceylon Silver, I have the catalog sitting on the desk in front of me and had circled it this afternoon to try next time I get to the big city.

It is probably sacreligous, but I sometimes add a little sugar to the Milk Oolong - I think it enhances the creamy taste.

Prof, I don't think you are over-thinking things at all.  You are so smart to stay in shape and avoid needing to lose 50 lbs after the little guy gets here.  My youngest is 28 and I still have 50-lbs of "baby fat" to lose.


----------



## spotsmom

Well, I am a bit confused.  I am on TG's site ordering some O'Conners Cream and the price looks really cheap.  smallest quantity is 100 oz and there are approx. 28 grams in an oz.  So that means I'm getting over 3 oz of tea for $9+.  what a deal.

You know, so many people on this thread have been ordering from Gong Fu.  I have at crebel's recommendation.  We should all tell Gong Fu we're getting it as a recommendation from the crazy lady in Ottumwa!  Crebel deserves a finder's fee!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I did just that except that I doubt they know who Crebel is based on using Crebel. (winks)

OJ in my cup, skim milk in my cereal bowl.


----------



## crebel

Haha!  You're right, Gong-Fu wouldn't have a clue who Crebel is, but I'm pretty sure they would get "crazy lady in Ottumwa".

It is snowing hard here this morning.  I have a pot of Cream Assam made and don't intend to go anywhere.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Working on a pot of Winter Magic right now.


----------



## corkyb

sherylb said:


> I reordered some O'Conner's Cream from TG and also picked up some Raspberry Chocolate, which is a black tea. Oh my gosh is that tea good! The fragrance of the dry tea _is_ raspberry and chocolate. The taste is divine with the raspberry being a nice clean natural taste and the chocolate giving a nice depth and sweetness. The tea is so smooth, lot smoother than any other black tea I have tasted. Steeped twice and both were marvelous.
> 
> I also picked up some Green Coconut, (which I have not tasted yet) and some Flower of Hawaii, which is another black tea. The Flower of Hawaii is delicious, however, it may have caused me heartburn. I'll have to try it again to be sure. I picked up the tea maker that was on sale for $15 too, and I have it at work. I like it just as much as the one from Teavana, but it has a slight oval shape to it and it fits in the cupboard at work better.
> 
> Then...Gong Fu had their discount coupon so I decided to try some tea from them.
> I ordered Frozen Summit Oolong, Blue Spring Oolong, Milk Oolong & Ceylon Silver Striped Black tea. The Frozen Summit I have not tasted yet. The Blue Spring Oolong is very yummy and smooth with a sweet finish, steeped 3 times and it was great each time.The Milk Oolong is a very unusual, buttery scented and tasting tea that I really like and will keep in rotation. Also steeped 3 times with wonderful flavor each time. The Ceylon Silver Striped Black tea is good, with a smooth, light smokey flavor. Don't know if I like it enough to reorder though.
> 
> Whew, OK I feel better after confessing!


Can someone share the Gong Fu coupon code? I am not aware of it as I have never shpped there, but am wanting to order some ooglongs. Woud like a Pur Eh too, but wish I could sample it first.


----------



## Neo

corkyb said:


> Can someone share the Gong Fu coupon code? I am not aware of it as I have never shpped there, but am wanting to order some ooglongs. Woud like a Pur Eh too, but wish I could sample it first.


You are back!!!!!!!!!!! Woohoooo!!!!! Come on over to the AA thread and tell us all about your trip: I'm sure it was amazing . Good to read you again, we've missed you 

*Prof*, I'm so happy for you that you can enjoy some tea again!

I've decided to pass on Gong Fu, once again: I still have too much and too many others to work through for now ...

On the bright side: the Keemun Finest Chuen Cha is back in stock at TG!!!!!! Not that I need any with the 750g I bought a couple of months ago...


----------



## crebel

corkyb said:


> Can someone share the Gong Fu coupon code? I am not aware of it as I have never shpped there, but am wanting to order some ooglongs. Woud like a Pur Eh too, but wish I could sample it first.


Hi Corky! I posted this one back on page 211 and it is supposed to be good through tomorrow: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,8480.msg1556576.html#msg1556576


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Take your time and work through what you have got. Gong Fu will be there.


----------



## sherylb

ProfCrash said:


> Take your time and work through what you have got. Gong Fu will be there.


And it's only 10% off, but I used it as a good excuse to place my initial order. 
Me to my husband "Wow, it's 10% off! I better hurry and order!"


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Golden Jade today.

"The glistening pride and joy of China, these exquisitely intertwined silver and golden jade tea buds create an orchestra of airy, cocoa flavor on a sweet floral base. Flavors rise from the heating, twisting and intermingling of separately processed perfect buds blending to sing a ballad of smooth green tea bliss. "

It is really good but I don't taste any cocoa. It sure seems like Teavana has some good teas that are not overly flavored but they are in the higher priced catagories.


----------



## sherylb

I'm having some Milk Oolong right now. So soothing after work. It's amazing how when dry it looks like hardly anything but when the leaves unfurl, it's a beautiful garden!


----------



## spotsmom

WOW!!  I placed my first order with Gong Fu at 11 pm last Thursday and it arrived in Oregon today!!!  Very impressive.

Now I'm caught between "do I want milk oolong or do I want some jasmine pearls".  What a dilemma!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Milk Oolong


----------



## corkyb

crebel said:


> Hi Corky! I posted this one back on page 211 and it is supposed to be good through tomorrow: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,8480.msg1556576.html#msg1556576


THANKS Crebel. I have been away on a cruise and have missed a lot, I see.


----------



## spotsmom

Nothing like Cream Assam for morning.  Last night I had Jasmine Pearls and couldn't get to sleep!!!  I thought that stuff was no/low caffeine!  Yikes!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Nope. Green tea has saffeine in it and not that much less then black tea. 

Rooibos Ginger so far today.


----------



## spotsmom

Then I'll go for the roobios tonight!!  Thanks for the info.


----------



## crebel

I want to thank Spotsmom, ProfCrash, and anyone else who ordered from Gong Fu and let them know they heard about it here on KB from me!  

I received a note from Mike at Gong Fu this morning saying "Thanks for both your ongoing business and for referring us to so many of your associates!"  He sent along a 2-oz bag of Oriental Beauty which is, I think, their most expensive tea at $40/2 oz!  The description reads:

"This is a competition grade Formosan Oolong from Hsinchu County in Northwestern Taiwan.  The leaves are lightly roasted, giving the resultant brew a full, rich flavor with a accompanying aroma of ripe fruit and honey.  It is said that Queen Victoria was so taken with the wonderful flavor of this tea when she was introduced to it back in the 19th century that she herself gave it the moniker 'Oriental Beauty'.  This tea is a 'must try' for serious oolong connoisseurs"

WooHoo!  Everybody come on over and we'll have a tea party!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Ok, I was going to hold off on ordering from Gong-Fu, but after reading that post I think I am going to go order from them today...good customer service/customer appreciation always gets my attention (and my money).  

Just don't tell us how wonderful it tastes, cause I know I can't fit that in my budget!


----------



## Addie

Wow! That's awesome! Please let us know your thoughts on the tea! Maybe stick it under spoilers so Cmg won't see.


----------



## sherylb

I was very pleased with the personal touches included in my order from Gong Fu. On my invoice was a hand written note from Deb that said (I'm paraphrasing here) thanks for your order, that the Blue Spring Oolong was one of her favorites, and to steep the Oolongs at least three times. Also included were some labels to use on my tins that I ordered.
BTW, the round silver tins from Gong Fu are wonderful. The lid is nice and tight, but easy to remove.
Great customer service is very hard to come by these days.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Gong Fu rocks. I am thrilled that the crazy women from Ottumwa (sp) got some free tea. That is awesome. God knows I have spent more then enough there and it sounds like others are doing the same thing.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I just ordered a few yummies to try:


Blue Spring Oolong because a few of you have enjoyed it
Milk Oolong because I'm curious how it compares to what I have
Starry Night because I need a non-bagged "sleepytime" type tea and because I am a bit obsessed with the Van Gogh painting
Organic Puerh Tuocha because I'm curious and it was cheap enough that I won't feel like I wasted the money if I don't like it


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL Enjoy!


----------



## spotsmom

I don't remember if there was a "comments" field on the online order form at Gong Fu, but if so I'm planning on putting in "referred by the crazy lady in Ottumwa".  More tea for Chris!!!  We can enjoy it vicariously!!

I also was very impressed with how quick I rec'd the tea and the packaging it came in.  Nice lighter green tissue paper packing the tea.


----------



## Jane917

You guys have sucked me right in! Looks like I will be ordering from Gong Fu soon.


----------



## Jane917

Is there a Gong Fu coupon code I may have missed?


----------



## sherylb

Jane917 said:


> Is there a Gong Fu coupon code I may have missed?


Expired now...it was a 10% off code good through February 14th.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

They send them out pretty regularly


----------



## spotsmom

Ooooo, a friend of mine in LA just sent me 2 oz. of a silver needles tea.  I have heard silver needles is pretty good.  anyone know?

Also, FYI, the O'Conners Cream tea will no longer be sold after Feb 26.  I'm thinking of ordering some.  Does this stuff taste like Irish cream or something?


----------



## Todd Young

I've just finished some Fortnum and Mason's Royal Blend that my brother gave me for Christmas. It sure tasted good.


----------



## sherylb

spotsmom said:


> Ooooo, a friend of mine in LA just sent me 2 oz. of a silver needles tea. I have heard silver needles is pretty good. anyone know?
> 
> Also, FYI, the O'Conners Cream tea will no longer be sold after Feb 26. I'm thinking of ordering some. Does this stuff taste like Irish cream or something?


Sort of, but with a cocoa base instead of a coffee base and with just a hint of whisky. I think it's very well balanced and is one of my daily teas.


----------



## spotsmom

sherylb said:


> Sort of, but with a cocoa base instead of a coffee base and with just a hint of whisky. I think it's very well balanced and is one of my daily teas.


Thanks! I ordered some!


----------



## crebel

cmg.sweet said:


> I just ordered a few yummies to try:
> 
> Blue Spring Oolong because a few of you have enjoyed it
> Milk Oolong because I'm curious how it compares to what I have
> Starry Night because I need a non-bagged "sleepytime" type tea and because I am a bit obsessed with the Van Gogh painting
> Organic Puerh Tuocha because I'm curious and it was cheap enough that I won't feel like I wasted the money if I don't like it


Mike had just filled your order when I was at Gong Fu yesterday! He certainly knows about KB and who we all are now.

I just refreshed my standard teas from them. I didn't get anything new except some blooming jasmine tea balls to take to a women's get-together on the 28th. I think it will be fun to brew the blooming tea while we are visiting. It was also very reasonable, 2 oz for $12 which ended up being 9 balls of tea. I told Mike about the Prof using blooming tea and glass teapots for the centerpieces at her wedding reception. He thought that was an awesome idea and was going to suggest it to some others.


----------



## BTackitt

ok, so someone linked on to my FB that this company had been on the Martha Stewart show on Thursday. I know nothing about them, although some of the teas sound interesting.

http://www.bellocq.com/


----------



## spotsmom

Anybody happen to see Shark Tank the other night with the guys from Talbott Teas?  Sharks made them quite a nice deal, so I went to their website to look at their tea.  Prices a bit higher than other places, but the most interesting news from their website was the announcement that the Sharks worked out a deal so that Talbott was bought out by Jamba Juice, although their teas will still be sold in all the markets where they now sell (Bloomingdales, Dillars, whole Foods).  I looked at their tea list and most of the teas looked kinda "foo foo" to me, but I may go to Whole Foods and get some Lemon Meringue Roobios.

I love watching the Shark Tank, especially the updates on former contestants.


----------



## balaspa

Caribou Coffee has hot cinnamon spice tea that I think is the greatest hot beverage I have ever tasted. I also love Tazo sweet cinnamon tea.  I am now also trying Valerian tea to try and help me sleep.


----------



## cmg.sweet

My gong fu order is out for delivery!!!  Sounds like I'll be enjoying some oolong tonight after I get home.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Enjoy. I am having a cup of Gyokuro Imperial. Good, good green tea. 

For the record, I am not flying while pregnant unless I really have to. I have never had to reach for the barf bag but landing today made me very natious. (sp) Nothing happened but my throat is still has that sore burning feeling. Bleeech


----------



## cmg.sweet

I had some blue spring oolong.  It was yummy


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hehehhe That is one of my favorites.


----------



## sherylb

Mine too! Although I find myself saying that more frequently, and about a whole lot of different teas.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I think it is working its way onto my list too.  When I first started tea drinking it was all herbals, then I started liking rooibos, now I seem to prefer my oolongs and can't hardly get myself to drink my herbals or rooibos.  Oh well, I think they may make good iced tea during the summer.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have a routine. Rooibos in the morning. Something about the anti-oxidants makes me happy in the morning. Black/Oolong in the early afternoon. Green around 3 PM. 

OK so now it is Rooibos and then something with caffeine but I'll go back to my old routine in a little while.


----------



## Atunah

I think I need to finally complete my list for Gong Fu. I just keep looking in all their sections and then I want to try everything  

I think I will just for now stick with the ones you guys have tried and liked and go from there. Compartmentalizing my addiction and needs  

I had some Vietnam black tea and I am really hot now. Too young for hot flashes, I hope  . So I think its because I have a cold now too and its really warm around here today. Its already 76 out and tomorrow its going to be 84  .
I think my body is having problems catching up with temperature control.

Some teas though do seem to heat me up more than others. But then I sit outside in summer here and drink hot tea. I don't do ice tea or cold tea, so there is that.


----------



## sherylb

Since I have the day off work and I have some teas I have not tasted yet, I decided to catch up on my tea tasting.

First one today is from Gong Fu- #209 Frozen Summit Oolong. It's expensive, but it can be steeped 6-7 times. Unfortunately, it's going into to pass along to another tea drinker category for me.
Initial fragrance in the tin is very nice Oolong, with a slight floral hint. First sniff after steeping is a wonderful, very floral honeysuckle like fragrance. First taste was floral, but not perfumey with a smooth sweet finish. For me the floral flavor was accumulative and I found after about 3/4 of a mug, I really could not force myself to finish the tea.

So now I have Raspberry Chocolate from TG to settle my palate and I'll taste the Coconut Green tea this afternoon.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Did you try a resteep of the Frozen Summit Oolong? It might be that a second steeping has less of the floral finish and that you enjoy it more.


----------



## sherylb

Honestly, I could not get past the taste of the first steep and felt guilty for not trying a re-steep. The flavor kind of made me nauseated by the time I decided I could not take any more. 

I tried the Coconut Green from TG and it's nice. Not an everyday tea for me, and probably one I won't reorder, but not one I'll give away. Oh, BTW, it tastes like coconut!


----------



## Atunah

Well, I put in my order to Gong Fu.  . I haven't ordered tea in a while so, you know, well  

I like that I can order 2oz there, so I can try different things, without making too much of a commitment. 

Here is what I got. Don't you say it, don't you dare say it  

Bistro Teacup - White
Blue Spring Oolong
Milk Oolong
High Mountain Artisanal
Wuyi Shan Ti Kwan Yin
Tibetan Tiger
Lords and Ladies Tea Blend
English Breakfast
Cream Assam
Ceylon Silver Striped
Organic Ceylon Black Tips


I got the Ceylon's as I like them and I been just having the UVA, so I want something different there. I am also out of english breakfast and they were out at TG in my last order. That and the Lords and Ladies is also for my hubby, who likes that kind of stuff. I think its the Lords and Ladies that said something about PG tips in the description and my hubby loved that one. 

Most of the Oolongs are from you guys recommendations and I can't remember why I got the Tibetan, I am sure I had a good reason.  

I think I will keep these teas in a couple of larger containers together. Minus the flavored one. I don't have that many containers and I don't have smaller ones anyway. Once I narrow down what to re order, they will get a permanent place, somewhere. 

Only took me a few months to make my mind up what to order there. 

eta: darn, I forgot to put a comment in about the crazy lady


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL. It looks like a great list to me. Enjoy!


----------



## crebel

What crazy lady    

It does sound like a great list, Atunah.  For future reference, I like the Irish Breakfast better than the English Breakfast.  A little stronger and smoother for me.  I want to know what folks think of the Silver Striped, I haven't tried that one yet.

Who has tried vanilla rooibos from other places besides Gong Fu?  Are they all really fine (small)?  I always have pieces make it through my infuser and I don't like that.


----------



## sherylb

When I first received my order from Gong Fu, I tried the Ceylon Silver Striped Black tea and found it good, with a smooth, light smokey flavor. I only tried it the once and haven't got back to it yet.

As to the Vanilla Rooibos...I have had several different Rooibos teas. Two from TG, which were like little slivers. One from Teaopia (Victoria, BC), which looks like the TG Rooibos. And one from Special Teas (Victoria, BC) which is small like the others only it is cut up even smaller in length. I use my small Teeli filter and don't usually get any pieces in my cup. A couple of my blends have some Rooibos in them, and I use my Perfect Teamaker for those. I do find bits of Rooibos sticking in the filter screen that I have to pick out, but don't recall noticing any pieces in my cup.

I've been drinking Rooibos for years, but only since this year have I been getting it loose. I didn't even know what it looked like before!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have had the Vanilla Rooibos from TG and Teavana (when they offered it). I never had a problem with the filter letting pieces through but I tend to use a pretty fine filter.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> What crazy lady
> 
> It does sound like a great list, Atunah. For future reference, I like the Irish Breakfast better than the English Breakfast. A little stronger and smoother for me. I want to know what folks think of the Silver Striped, I haven't tried that one yet.
> 
> Who has tried vanilla rooibos from other places besides Gong Fu? Are they all really fine (small)? I always have pieces make it through my infuser and I don't like that.


I was afraid that the Irish Breakfast would be too strong for me. I try to stay with the ones that seem to be the mildest but still solid. I see they even have a German Breakfast, but its said to be even stronger 
I might try the Irish next time for hubby. He does like them bold and strong.

I hope I can pace myself a little with the tea tastings when I get my package. I tend to get a bit over eager wanting to try everything. 

As to the rooibos, I have had them from different places and they have been mostly the same as far as size. I know that the Honeybush type looks different and has shorter pieces. But most of the flavored ones use the regular. I do notice that sometimes the pieces get stuck in the corners of the Teavana tea maker as they are so thin and straight. I looked at the picture on the Gong Fu site, I never had any of their teas and as far as I can tell that looks pretty much like the rooibus I have from TG. Although on the picture on TG it does look like larger pieces. Its hard to see though since TG has a pile of it and Gong fu has it kind of spread out.

The absolute worst for any filter I found is chamomile. Those little pollen thingies, whatever they are, they go through every hole no matter how fine. Any tea mix having any chamomile in, I make in the paper filters now.


----------



## crebel

ProfCrash said:


> I have had the Vanilla Rooibos from TG and Teavana (when they offered it). I never had a problem with the filter letting pieces through but I tend to use a pretty fine filter.


I'm sure it is already listed somewhere in this thread, but what filter are you using? I have several tophat style filters, and the look pretty fine to me, but little red slivers of the rooibos always make it thru. The taste is still great, I just don't like salad in my tea - ha!

Atunah, I don't know why I haven't used paper filters to brew the rooibos. I will do that next time. It isn't like I don't have them in my cupboard already


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I use a bodum infuser for my 12 ounce cup and then the tea basket that came with my tea pot. I do have the Teavana perfect teamaker which I use at home or lend out to folks in the office. All of them work well.


----------



## Atunah

Wow they are fast at Gong Fu. I ordered yesterday evening and I just got the ship notice. And its Priority Mail so it should get here pretty fast.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

If you didn't figure it out, we all like Gong Fu here. They are awesome. I love supporting a small American based company. It makes me feel happy and warm and fuzzy. 

crebel, have they actually checked out the site? They should. Especially if they are having a bad day. 

On a side note, it looks like Teavana is no longer an ad buyer here. At least I have not seen any ads and Harvey has not posted any Teavana stuff in the thread in ages. Maybe we discussed too many other tea companies?


----------



## Atunah

Tea Gschwendner code for 20% off Edmon's Tea. Code is "premium"

Good through midnight February 29th.


----------



## sherylb

Atunah said:


> Tea Gschwendner code for 20% off Edmon's Tea. Code is "premium"
> 
> Good through midnight February 29th.


Hooboy! Even with 20% off, those are very expensive.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yes they are. I don't think I have ever bought one


----------



## Atunah

I haven't either. I see only 14 in the selection and not anything I would need to have.


----------



## sherylb

LOL, I'm not even at the stage in my tea life where I would be able to discern why the teas are so expensive!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

You will be amazed how quickly you figure it out. Onc you start brewing tea properly you can taste the difference between teas. Milk oolong is worth the extra expense. The more expensive Japanese Greens are amazingly good.


----------



## D/W

This Kindle ebook is currently free (probably today only):

The Green Gourmet Perfect Cup Of Tea Book
Tea History & Culture, Teas of the World, Growth
& Processing, Blending & Grading, How To Match Tea
with Food and How To Make the Perfect Cup of Tea


----------



## Atunah

Thanks for the freebie DreamWeaver.  

My tea from Gong Fu is out for delivery. I am getting prepared for the tastings by only drinking herbal stuff for now. So I don't get a caffeine overdose. Or whatever the tea equivalent is called. 

Now I get to literally hunt down the package for the next 3 hours or so. Packages are not delivered to the door as per postal service rules for apartments. So I have to waddle to my mail box, which is of course on the other side of the complex, then hope for a slip. Then I get to stalk the office folks until I finally get them while they are actually in the office. 

Takes an average of 3 tries. Every time I get to waddle back to my apartment on the other end, waddle back, see the paper clock with the "will be back whenever the heck we want to" and do it all over again. 
In addition its rainy and nasty so I might have to drive, which I hate. No assigned parking means always someone circling to snap up my spot and I also have a hard time pulling in and out as they narrowed the way to make space for a new huge bridge that is being build outside my window. 

But other than that, I am happy it is getting here today and I get to tastes some new teas.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Enjoy the tea when you get it!


----------



## Atunah

Yay, I got my package. Had to stalk the office lady and I ended up dripping wet as it started pouring just when I left the office to walk back home. Murphy's law, I swear.  

Good thing of course is that I am now totally primed for some good tea. I stared at the 10 teas I ordered and could not make my mind up. So I went with the one I remember hearing about first from Gong Fu, the milk oolong. 

It smells heavenly. Really liking this one. Soothing, smooth. 

I was wondering how you guys brew the gong fu teas. On the back of the packages they wrote the amount of tea and water and the temp and time. But its all the same for the black and oolongs, 208 for all. I tend to brew my oolongs at 190 with the cuisinart temp. 

I have to say though I am quite pleased with the amount of tea. Of course I knew I was ordering 2 ounce, but I am so used to dealing with grams that I wasn't sure how it would translate. 

The TG teas come in 100 grams, which is like 3.5 ounces. So 2 ounces are 57 grams rounded up. 

So 2 oz is really a nice amount of tea, without storing too much and risk it going stale. And I love that it comes in resealable pouches, now I don't have to worry about storage. 

Still sipping on the Milk Oolong, very very nice. I am going to take it slow this time around, rather than trying to try all at once. 
The mouth and teeth feel is really nice with the Milk Oolong. The linger that is. Yum. 

Its a good day today


----------



## sherylb

Yay for you Atunah!
The Milk Oolong is a great tea. It can be re-steeped multiple times too.
Take your time tasting and let us know what you think!


----------



## Atunah

I did 3 steepings and stopped. I might have been able to get another one out. By that time the leaves where so large, they barely got covered by the water I put over them  . I am brewing in the Teavana teamaker right now. 

I am doing the 6 ounce water ratio with the oolongs because of the resteeping. Plus the cup I also got holds about 6 ounces, so its perfect. 

I just made a cup of the organic black tip Ceylon, and oh my its good. What a wonderful scent opening the bag. And it tastes as good brewed as it smells dry. A light spicy layer to it. The leaves are very large on this one, very pretty to look at dry and wet. And its very affordable too. 
It is strong and gets a somewhat dry mouthfeel from the tannins I assume, in a pleasant way I mean.  This is something I would drink as a afternoon pick me up tea. 

So far 2 out of 10.  . Both I tried seem like high quality and fresh. 

I am not the only one sticking their nose deep into newly opened teas and inhaling like an addict, am I?


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I am not the only one sticking their nose deep into newly opened teas and inhaling like an addict, am I?


You are not alone. My family calls it the tea snort! I suck the aroma of newly opened tea up my nose like a cocaine addict.

I brew the Gong Fu teas according to package directions and haven't tried anything different. Did you change the temp to 190 for the milk oolong? If so, let us know what differences you perceive if you tried the 208 first. Keep enjoying!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

normally brew my Milk Oolong at 190 and love it that way. When I am at home I use boiling water and it is good but I do prefer the slightly cooler temperature.

Atunah: I am glad that you are enjoying your teas. Don't drink so many tonight that you cannot sleep.


----------



## sherylb

First thing I do is to sniff the tea when I open the package/tin...no matter how long I have had the tea. It's interesting how on some teas, the different smells come out when the tea is wet vs dry. Also I find some tea changes taste as it cools down.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> You are not alone. My family calls it the tea snort! I suck the aroma of newly opened tea up my nose like a cocaine addict.
> 
> I brew the Gong Fu teas according to package directions and haven't tried anything different. Did you change the temp to 190 for the milk oolong? If so, let us know what differences you perceive if you tried the 208 first. Keep enjoying!


Tea Snort, I like that . 
I brewed the Milk Oolong at 190. I didn't try to brew it at 208, I only use that high temp for blacks. And there are some blacks I brew at 200. I also brewed the Ceylon at 2 minutes, rather than the 5 that is on the package. 5 minutes get too strong for me. But I can go up to 3 minutes on some blacks.

And I will take it slow on the tastings. I think I can make better decisions on new teas when I try not to jump ahead.


----------



## crebel

Thanks for the info.  I will try steeping at 190 tomorrow.  Maybe that is why I don't get more than two satisfactory brews when I resteep, the higher temp "cooks" it more to begin with?

I liked hearing the description of the wet leaves.  The bright green of the milk oolong always amazes me, I think the color is beautiful.


----------



## Jeff Menapace

Lapsang Souchong Imperial for me.  Loose.  I drink gallons of the stuff, especially when I write.  I also frequent the bathroom quite a bit as a result


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL Welcome the the thread. Many of us are Lapsang fans. And talking about drinking too much, I have started counting trips to the bathroom into my normal exercise routine. It is about 150 steps to and from the bathroom at work. I knock out a good number of my steps for the day.


----------



## Sienna_98

Lapsang Souchang Imperial from Upton Teas is a favorite of mine as well.  I just received a new shipment of the Lapsang, and also my new favorite Zao Bei Jian Congou, which actually improves with a longer steeping (7 - 8 minutes).  The Zao Bei is not smoky like the Lapsang, just a very smooth black tea.


----------



## Jeff Menapace

Sienna_98 said:


> Lapsang Souchang Imperial from Upton Teas is a favorite of mine as well. I just received a new shipment of the Lapsang, and also my new favorite Zao Bei Jian Congou, which actually improves with a longer steeping (7 - 8 minutes). The Zao Bei is not smoky like the Lapsang, just a very smooth black tea.


That's exactly where I get mine from, Sienna. I have been very impressed with the quality thus far. Best Lapsang I've ever had.


----------



## Jeff Menapace

ProfCrash said:


> LOL Welcome the the thread. Many of us are Lapsang fans. And talking about drinking too much, I have started counting trips to the bathroom into my normal exercise routine. It is about 150 steps to and from the bathroom at work. I knock out a good number of my steps for the day.


Haha, sounds good to me. I've always hated cardio. Would much rather play a sport or lift weights. Now I can justify my cardio with bathroom trips! Thanks, ProfCrash


----------



## MamaProfCrash

But you need to walk fast and pump your arms. 

I get my Lapsang from Tea Gschwendner and love it.


----------



## Sienna_98

I've been buying from Upton for about 3 years.  I love their quarterly newsletters on the tea trade.   I like several of their 'afternoon' tea blends.  I think the only tea that I bought from them that I seldom drink is their Tropical Spice Chai.  I guess I prefer a more traditional Chai, LOL.


----------



## Jane917

I am about to make a Gong Fu order. Has anyone found a favorite Lapsang from them?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have not ordered Lapsang from them.


----------



## Jeff Menapace

ProfCrash said:


> But you need to walk fast and pump your arms.


I can walk fast, but the man in me just won't allow any pumping of the arms. I...I just can't.


----------



## crebel

I am currently enjoying my first cup of Oriental Beauty oolong from Gong Fu.  This was the thank you gift tea I received after you all mentioned kindleboards and me with your orders.  Oh My Goodness!!!!  It is truly wonderful.  Considering the price, I was hoping I wouldn't be particularly fond of it...

I don't think this is the same tea I had a cup of at the store (and subsequently wrote "yuck" beside in my catalog listing).  This is smooth and sweet and perfumey - it tastes and smells like honey.  If you want to indulge your tea habit sometime or are due a nice gift, try it.  It will have a spot in my permanent teas, I just can't enjoy it too often for the price


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Just remind them every time you go in that you sent them all of their Kindle Boards traffic. If we all remember to reference Kindle Boards we might be able to keep you in the tea. (winks)

I'll let you know when I send in my huge post baby order.


----------



## crebel

ProfCrash said:


> Just remind them every time you go in that you sent them all of their Kindle Boards traffic. If we all remember to reference Kindle Boards we might be able to keep you in the tea. (winks)
> 
> I'll let you know when I send in my huge post baby order.


I like the way you think!


----------



## corkyb

Oh I have been thinking about mentioning that crazy lady myself.  ONly problem is, I have to scour these posts to see what to get besides milk oolong.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL let us know when you are going to order and everyone can give you a list of their favorites.


----------



## Atunah

I am slowly and casually drinking my way through the Gong Fu teas. This way is working out so much better. I just drink as I feel like it, without having the need to do them all. 
So far I know I will order the Milk Oolong again and the Blue Spring. Blue spring is the coolest looking tea I have ever seen. I had to show my hubby, so very cool. It also takes a few steepings to completely unroll all the pieces. I love the first steep, so interesting and I I don't usually like licorice. It doesn't really taste like licorice, can't describe it. Then the second steeping is different and also so very good. I love how this one changes through the steepings. 

I am not sure about the HIGH MOUNTAIN ARTISANAL yet. I will have to drink it a few more times to get an idea. So far its not totally exiting, but good. 

I haven't tried the  Ti Kwan Yin yet. 

Of the blacks I like the Black tip Ceylon, but the more expensive silver striped was a bit bitter, so I need to play some more with it. 

The English Breakfast is pretty basic and ok. Good afternoon tea. I think I like the TG english breakfast a bit better I think. Not sure about that one yet either. Still need to play with the Tibetan some more. 

The Lords and Ladies I think my hubby will love that one. It really does remind my of PG tips and he loved that one. Its a tad to strong for me, but I will play more with it too. He has a stomach made of iron I think, he can steep blacks for 20 minutes and more and just goes with it.  . Me, I have to treat my insides like they are made out of gauze  

I also had the cream assam after dinner last night and its very nice. 

So I am still playing with them, but so far 3 are re order teas. Milk Oolong, Blue Spring and the black tip Ceylon. 

I love playing with new teas.  . I play with grams of tea, and with steeping time. 

As a all over comment I have to say I am happy with Gong fu as customer service, packing and the quality of the teas. Very happy. I think I have 2 favorite tea suppliers now, TG and Gong Fu. They complement each other nicely with the selections and quality of teas.


----------



## Jane917

Here is my Gong Fu tea order that I plan to place later this evening. All comments will be appreciated.

Blue Spring Oolong
Milk Oolong
Lavender Sencha
Cape Town Rooiboos
Lapsang Souchong
Organic Ceyon Black Tips

+ a Bee House teapot (I love them!) and a couple of tins to bring the order up to $75 for free shipping. 

Remind me who I give the credit to for letting me know about Gong Fu. Crebel? The crazy lady from where?


----------



## crebel

Okay, tea gurus, talk to me about resteeping.  I rarely find a resteep satisfying and wonder if I am doing it "wrong".

Do you resteep and the same temp and for the same amount of time?  Do you resteep immediately, while the leaves are still wet, or do you let the leaves dry out some? Can I resteep much later or the next day after the leaves are dry again? Do you add any fresh leaves to the resteep?  Do you find you have better results with just a cup or two versus a whole pot?

This wonderful new oolong says it can be resteeped several times.  Obviously that would make these expensive little leaves last much longer, but it tastes so different to me after the first brew.  HELP!

LOL, Jane!  Yes, crebel, or Chris from Ottumwa aka the crazy lady from Ottumwa.  That's me - the Gong Fu Pimp...


----------



## Atunah

I tend to do the resteeping fairly close to each other, I mean I can have a couple of hours in between too, but I try not to leave it all day. I think you were steeping at 208? Try the 190 for the oolongs, then the resteeps taste better. I think if you boil the leaves, lots of the flavor comes out in the first steep. 

Depending on the oolong I use, I go up a little with temp towards the end of the steepings. I guess to squeeze out whatever flavor is left. Like to 200 on the last steep. 

I don't put any fresh leaves in it. I also like to do it per cup, but that is mostly because otherwise I drink so much liquid I need a supply line to the bathroom  . That way I can steep 3 times or more and not get sick of it. As in lots of the same tea. 

If I made a pot, lets say of 16 ounce times 3, that would be 48 ounces of liquid.  

I did try the Gaiwan style brewing too at some point, where you use a lot of leaf and then steep very short time like under a minute and so on, going up in time each time. It only gives you like 3-4 ounces of tea at a time and for me that just wasn't enough. But its fun to sit at the table to try. Of course I had to get a Gaiwan with a handle as I am too stoopid not to burn my mitts of the traditional way.  


eta: I apologies if I missed any spell errors, its atrocious today. Feels like my fingers and brain don't want to get along today.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I resteep within 30 minutes of making the first batch but that is because I am at work and drinking a small 10-12 ounce cup of tea these days. I use the same temperature water and let it sit for the original time plus half.


----------



## crebel

Thanks for the advice Atunah and Prof.  I'll try to pay more attention to what I am doing for times and temps for the resteep.  

The same temp water (using 190 instead of 208 for the oolong) and 4 1/2 min instead of 3 for the second steep sounds like the place to start.


----------



## balaspa

I have now become a fan of the Vanilla Roibos (if I am spelling that right) tea from Starbucks.  Also, the Sweet Cinnamon tea from the Tazo people and the Bedtime tea involving valerian root and other flavors from some company called Yogi.  I had no idea tea could help you get to sleep like that, but I drink a cup or two of that a night and its lights out.  My fiancee tried it and she said it was as if I had drugged her tea (yikes) and she went out fast.


----------



## spotsmom

I am a big fan of Gong Fu's vanilla roobios.  I tried the Starbucks one, and threw out half of it.  So obviously there are some differences!  I have re-steeped the Roobios 3 times, about a half hour apart each time.  Exact same procedure.  

Just to really show you "weird":  I had a chai latte at one Starbucks and thought it was wonderful, so the following week I had one at another Starbucks and actually drove back to the store to tell them it tasted like milky water.  They made it again, but it in no way tasted like the one I had at the first Starbucks.  Sigh...


----------



## Jane917

OK, after all this talk, I have substituted the Cape Town Rooiboos with the Vanilla Rooiboos from Gong Fu. You still have time to comment on my order before I place it later.  

Blue Spring Oolong
Milk Oolong
Lavender Sencha
Vanilla Rooiboos
Lapsang Souchong
Organic Ceyon Black Tips


----------



## crebel

Jane917 said:


> OK, after all this talk, I have substituted the Cape Town Rooiboos with the Vanilla Rooiboos from Gong Fu. You still have time to comment on my order before I place it later.
> 
> Blue Spring Oolong
> Milk Oolong
> Lavender Sencha
> Vanilla Rooiboos
> Lapsang Souchong
> Organic Ceyon Black Tips


Looks like a great list!


----------



## sherylb

For resteeping the Gong Fu Oolongs, there was a hand written note on my invoice that said the Oolongs can be resteeped 3-4 times and to just add 1 1/2 minutes to each steep. So far it works for me. The Red teas I find I only like to steep twice, and the blacks I can go three times. The Oolongs, it depends on what it is. Once with the Blue Spring Oolong, I steeped it twice and then put my perfect teamaker in the fridge overnight and steeped twice more the next day and it was great. The taste does change with each steeping, but it's fun to discover the different taste you can get from just a tiny amount of little bitty dried bits.
I <3 tea!
DH had a conference to go to so I took some time off and went with him, and I brought two teas with me...Raspberry Chocolate from TG and a Rooibos Vanilla from Teopia. I would have brought the Carmel Rooibos from TG, but it's at work and I didn't think to grab it. With the hotel coffee makers, I didn't know if the water would get hot enough, but it worked just great. I brought my own travel mug and my small teeli filter.


----------



## spotsmom

Sounds great, Jane!  I look forward to seeing what you think of some of these. And if you don't like the vanilla roobios, I'll take it!!  

Has there been any talk on this thread about sharing teas that we don't like but others might?


----------



## Jane917

My Gong Fu order has been submitted! Thanks for all the comments. I will let you know how I like it when it gets here.


----------



## BTackitt

Another Free book about TEA today:


----------



## Atunah

Thanks for the freebie Tea Books. This weekend I want to do some reading out of them.

I am having some English Breakfast from Gong Fu. When I first tried my tea order, it didn't stand out to me. Now I noticed I drink a lot of it and it has slowly crept up on the list as one of my favorites. It is so very smooth, not a hint of harshness or bitterness. Just good.
I have had it for breakfast, in the afternoon and even in the evening. It does not mess with my stomach at all, love it. 
I am going to put this one on my list for the next order. It might be my current favorite "anytime" tea. 

I still find the silver striped Ceylon to bitter for me, but my hubby likes it very much.  . He also really likes the Lords and Ladies which is a bit like the PG tips. When I banned teabags from the house he was grumbling at the loss of his beloved PG tips. He now likes the L & L even better. It doesn't have the harshness of the PG tips and is much more flavorful. For me its a bit too strong, but its perfect for hubby.


----------



## crebel

Rats, I had a long post and lost it.  I'll try be be less wordy this time!

After a little research and a friend that can read chinese characters, the tea my Mom brought back from China is an Osmanthus Oolong.  It is very, very, yummy!  Anyone familiar with this oolong through a US source?  I can find it on Amazon, but like the Milk Oolong, I know just because it says Osmanthus doesn't mean it will be the same quality as what I have, and TenFu's Tea (the only english on the box) does not appear to have a US distributor.

The flavor is much like the Gong Fu Milk Oolong with the addition of Osmanthus flower buds that add a little bit of a "spicy" taste on the finish.  There seem to be variations like Jasmine tea where it may be infused with the taste or actually have the flower buds in the tea.  The tea I have has the buds.  I am also on my 3rd 2-cup resteep and it still tastes great - thanks for the resteep tips!

A couple of months ago I would have told you I am mostly a black tea drinker.  Now the oolongs are becoming my go-to teas.  You wonderful KB tea-thread enablers are bad for my budget, but GREAT for broadening my tea horizons!  I'm glad to have been able to return the enabling favor...


----------



## Atunah

Teaspring has an osmanthus oolong. 
http://www.teaspring.com/Gui-Hua-Oolong.asp?section=rating

I have not personally ordered from that company, so I can't speak for the quality.

Tea Gschwendner also has one, they calling it Kwai flower, but its out of stock right now
http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/5095/China-Oolong-Kwai-Flower-Organic/

And the Tea Haus that sells TG teas, doesn't say they are out, so they might have it in stock
http://teahaus-annarbor.com/525-china-oolong-kwai-flower-organic-2/

That is all I could find right now 

And as to the enabling. I have a before Tea Thread and after Tea Thread life. The picture of my super tea shelf is the after TT. Before, I had one shelf in a cabinet


----------



## Jane917

crebel said:


> and TenFu's Tea (the only english on the box) does not appear to have a US distributor.


I think I have seen TenFu tea at Costco, probably only in teabags, though.


----------



## crebel

Jane917 said:


> I think I have seen TenFu tea at Costco, probably only in teabags, though.


Thanks. I've been doing some more searching and found TenFu has stores/teashops in Seattle, Rockville or College Park Maryland and Chicago. The Osmanthus Oolong Supreme is $65/10.6 oz (300grams)  I think there is a Costco in Des Moines, so I can check there next time I go and also at the well-stocked and friendly oriental market right around the corner from GongFu!

I mainly wanted to know if anyone has had this type of oolong before from any of our "known" sources.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Nope I have never had that Oolong before. My guess is that the more expensive variety is going to  be the good stuff.


----------



## spotsmom

crebel said:


> The Osmanthus Oolong Supreme is $65/10.6 oz (300grams)


  indeed!!!

Chris, here's a link to the place where the silver needles came from in LA. They have this stuff. I emailed them with a question, and Anna was very prompt in getting back to me. Am sure she could answer any questions you might have.
http://www.bambooteas.com/nsearch.html?section=&query=Osmanthus&searchsubmit=Search&vwcatalog=yhst-129513082120437


----------



## crebel

Thanks SM!  I guess the $65 price I found is not that outlandish for the amount of tea considering the Milk Oolong is $9.50/2 oz.  That would be around $50 for 10.5 oz.  I'm just not used to ordering in that quantity until I know it is the tea I want! 

I'll check out the Bamboo Teas.


----------



## spotsmom

Crebel, I just ordered you a "sample" from Upton Teas.  Got myself some too.  other people here have said good things about upton, so I decided to give them a try and I ordered a dozen different samples!  Great way to try out a tea without great commitment!  $1 to $1.50 per sample.


----------



## spotsmom

ATT'N O'CONNORS CREAM LOVERS!!!

I'm not really jazzed about this tea, and I know several of you are.  So, I'm willing to send what I have left to whoever PM's me first with an address.  Might be interesting if you have some tea to swap back, but no big deal if you don't.  I just would like to see this go to an O'Connors Fan!


----------



## Tatiana

Harney Teas has 10% off through March 14.  Promo Code LUCKYTEA.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Thanks for the heads up.

So some twit at work complained about my tea kettle, the one that is used once a day and only stays on for 30 minutes, so I had to take it home. The building has an electricity shortage so they cannot allow coffee pots and the like. Because the 30 minutes my tea kettle was on was totally draining enough energy to prevent them from installing the 6 computers that they need in the back room. 

I bought a thermometer/time at Teavana (expensive but a great investment) and discovered that the hot water at work only gets to 180. As we all know, this is not enough to make a good cuppa for most Oolongs, blacks, herbals, and Pu Erhs. So I am stuck having to nuke the hot water for 2 minutes in order to get it hot enough to be able to make any decent cup of tea. I am beyond annoyed. 

and I am pouting over this. I don't like to nuke things if I can avoid it. Yes I nuke my lunch, it is cheaper to buy lean cuisines on sale then to go out and buy a hot lunch, but I try and avoid the microwave as much as possible.


----------



## Chad Winters

ProfCrash said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> So some twit at work complained about my tea kettle, the one that is used once a day and only stays on for 30 minutes, so I had to take it home. The building has an electricity shortage so they cannot allow coffee pots and the like. Because the 30 minutes my tea kettle was on was totally draining enough energy to prevent them from installing the 6 computers that they need in the back room.
> 
> I bought a thermometer/time at Teavana (expensive but a great investment) and discovered that the hot water at work only gets to 180. As we all know, this is not enough to make a good cuppa for most Oolongs, blacks, herbals, and Pu Erhs. So I am stuck having to nuke the hot water for 2 minutes in order to get it hot enough to be able to make any decent cup of tea. I am beyond annoyed.
> 
> and I am pouting over this. I don't like to nuke things if I can avoid it. Yes I nuke my lunch, it is cheaper to buy lean cuisines on sale then to go out and buy a hot lunch, but I try and avoid the microwave as much as possible.


That is crazy. I have a rice cooker and a water boiler....I hope no electroNazis come looking for me..


----------



## Jane917

I am sipping some Milk Oolong. It sure has a light color. My Gong Fu order arrived yesterday. Pretty exciting! I am just about ready to do the second steep.

Prof, that is crazy about tea kettle. It is hard to believe it uses more energy than the microwave. 

I am still trying to get the knack of the right temp of water for the tea. I am using a thermometer, but how many minutes from a boil is water down to 208/195? I take the kettle off the burner and open up the spout.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

5 or 6 minutes I think. The Teavana thermometer actually clips into the cup and beeps off when the water has hit the appropriate temperature. Then you click to start the timer. It is awesome.


----------



## sherylb

ProfCrash said:


> 5 or 6 minutes I think. The Teavana thermometer actually clips into the cup and beeps off when the water has hit the appropriate temperature. Then you click to start the timer. It is awesome.


Ohhh, I'm going to have to get one of those. I don't have a kettle at work, just use the microwave. Kind of hit or miss without a thermometer.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It was $20 but worth it and I had a gift certificate that covered it.


----------



## crebel

That timer/temp gauge sounds awesome.  I, however, am on tea smackdown for a bit.  Spent over $100 at GongFu yesterday...

I took the Osmanthus Oolong with me to ask Mike about it.  He knew what I was talking about and had had it before, but had never bought any for the shop because what he tried overpowered the oolong with the blossoms.  I offered a sample to him and it was fun watching his process.  He had this nifty little 6oz teapot.  First he snorts the dry tea, brews it with a thermometer/timer that sounds like Profs', pours it into a chinese teacup (round, no handles), turns the pot over and taps the wet leaves into the lid so he can snort the wet leaves and evaluate the color and size of the wet leaves.  He agreed that it smells very much like the Milk Oolong.  He loved it!

His next tea buying trip comes in May/June and will be during the Osmanthus Festivals in one region he visits.  He said he will try the latest crop and if he finds something of similar quality, he will bring it back for the store!  WooHoo!!  I also asked him about sample sizes of teas for those of you that can't come in to the shop.  He had not considered it cost effective before, but I mentioned creating a minimum order amount broken between requested samples and he thought that might be very doable.  He is open to the possibility and will let us know!  I also invited him to KB, but I don't know that he will take me up on that - he said I seemed to be doing a good job of keeping you all apprised...

I would be VERY irritated about the electricity complaint!  Hopefully it is only temporary while they are installing new equipment.  If not, I think I would be very *itchy (of course, they might not recognize that as a change for me).


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It is not going to go away. We have 1/3 more people working in the space then they thought when they rented it. The reality is that my one tea kettle doesn't do squat but that other people are not allowed to bring in individual coffee pots for making coffee and there is no group coffee option. Many folks were upset that I had my tea kettle because they could not have their coffee pot and complained. Never mind that the tea kettle does not stay on all day, like most coffee pots, and was used very infrequently. 

It is silly but thems the breaks. I wish I could find a thermos that kept water at a steady temp for 8 hours so I could boil the water properly at home and still have it at 205 degrees at the office but the ones we have at home did not come even close. It is going to be more of a pain in the ass when I can drink a more normal (for me) amount of tea and have to nuke water for the tea pot instead of an individual tea mug.


----------



## Jane917

*Prof*, is this the tea timer/thermometer you are using?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yup that is the one


----------



## cmg.sweet

crebel said:


> That timer/temp gauge sounds awesome. I, however, am on tea smackdown for a bit. Spent over $100 at GongFu yesterday...
> 
> I took the Osmanthus Oolong with me to ask Mike about it. He knew what I was talking about and had had it before, but had never bought any for the shop because what he tried overpowered the oolong with the blossoms. I offered a sample to him and it was fun watching his process. He had this nifty little 6oz teapot. First he snorts the dry tea, brews it with a thermometer/timer that sounds like Profs', pours it into a chinese teacup (round, no handles), turns the pot over and taps the wet leaves into the lid so he can snort the wet leaves and evaluate the color and size of the wet leaves. He agreed that it smells very much like the Milk Oolong. He loved it!
> 
> His next tea buying trip comes in May/June and will be during the Osmanthus Festivals in one region he visits. He said he will try the latest crop and if he finds something of similar quality, he will bring it back for the store! WooHoo!! I also asked him about sample sizes of teas for those of you that can't come in to the shop. He had not considered it cost effective before, but I mentioned creating a minimum order amount broken between requested samples and he thought that might be very doable. He is open to the possibility and will let us know! I also invited him to KB, but I don't know that he will take me up on that - he said I seemed to be doing a good job of keeping you all apprised...
> 
> I would be VERY irritated about the electricity complaint! Hopefully it is only temporary while they are installing new equipment. If not, I think I would be very *itchy (of course, they might not recognize that as a change for me).


 if he does decide to get some I want to try it..sounds yummy


----------



## Atunah

Nice Tea Gschwendner coupon. Get 100 grams of Arabian Night tea for free if you order 39.00 of tea (not including the promo item).
Code is -----night-----

Through March 31. 

They are specifying that 39.00 or more are tea purchase. You add the Arabian Night into the cart.

I like the Arabian Nights a lot.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

IT is a very good tea


----------



## Chad Winters

I've never had that one. I may have to try it.


----------



## corkyb

Ok, Fave Gerswender teas please if I have to buy $39 worth?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Pu-Erh Toucha
Anna's
Organic Sencha
Bancha
Bossa Nova
Keemun

Off the top of my head. I actually get all of my Rooiboses from TG


----------



## corkyb

Thanks Prof.


----------



## Atunah

My TG list is kind of long.  

Here are some that I always have in rotation. We like blacks around here

Blacks:
English Breakfast
North India Majhee Valley
China Yunnan Golden Downy Pekoe
Ceylon UVA
Kenya Milima
Vietnam Yen Bai
Nilgiri Blue Mountain

Black Flavored:
Marzipan
Arabian Night
Mango Indica
Strawberry Cream
Viennese Blend

Green:
Nepal Himalaya View
China Wuyuan Jasmine

Rooibos:
Panna Cotta
Caramel Cream

And the Strawberry White

Those are my most re ordered teas as of now.


----------



## Atunah

So I placed my Tea Gschwendner restocking order and I will be getting my Arabian Night free.  

I noticed that the Keemun finest is back listed. I know some of us were panicking as it seemed like they weren't carrying it anymore. Now I can't remember for sure if it was removed from the website then or not. I thought it was just gone, now its back showing as in stock. 
I still have a container full of it for now as I ordered from the Tea Haus a larger amount. 

Next order will be for Gong Fu for the oolongs I liked and a couple of others. 

Tea and books, my only hobbies. I wish I could say they are cheap hobbies  . Could be worse I guess.


----------



## notreallyhere

A tea thread! How could I not know about this?!

I am a huge tea person, I've been drinking it since I started making sun tea in the backyard as a kid. (yes, with Lipton ) Then a Good Earth opened near us, and there was no going back. I still drink their original decaf, which is rooibos instead of black tea. Num Num.

I also order from Remedy Tea, up in Seattle: http://www.remedyteas.com/

I got hooked on them after hearing about a particular black being praised on another forum. Vanilla Sky (59) - Assam black, with vanilla bits and hand tied stars of white tea. This is heavenly, and I always keep it on hand. My other Remedy obsession is Floraberry (102) - rooibos with lavender, rose, currants and elderberries. Great hot, and awesome iced, with a touch of honey. Yum.

I am also a Teavana fan, and glad there's one at the mall near me, or I'd be spending a fortune on shipping.

Now I'm off to peruse the rest of this thread!

cheers,

~Cate


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Teavana tends to have free shipping for orders over a certain dollar value. 

Welcome to the thread. We drink a lot of tea here. A lot.


----------



## notreallyhere

Thanks! See - I didn't know that about Teavana, since I can just walk in. I look forward to getting to know everyone, and sharing the tea love.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Has anyone ever bought from harney and sons?  I am thinking aboutn stopping by their soho shop for an afternoon tea break on Tues.  i saw on their website that they carry osmanthus oolong but are sold out right now.


----------



## skyblue

cmg.sweet said:


> Has anyone ever bought from harney and sons? I am thinking aboutn stopping by their soho shop for an afternoon tea break on Tues. i saw on their website that they carry osmanthus oolong but are sold out right now.


Have a great trip, *cmg*! I hope you find lots of goodies! Please let us know how all about your trip when you get back!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Thanks skyblue!


----------



## Tatiana

cmg.sweet said:


> Has anyone ever bought from harney and sons? I am thinking aboutn stopping by their soho shop for an afternoon tea break on Tues. i saw on their website that they carry osmanthus oolong but are sold out right now.


I buy from Harney and Sons all the time, at least once every 6 weeks or so (online). We really like their teas. I especially like the Cinnamon Spice tea which is has an overwhelming amount of cinnamon (which suits me just fine  ). I buy the Uva Highlands and the Ceylon Decaf for DH.


----------



## Atunah

I knew someone had ordered from them again, now I remember it was you Tatiana  . You were looking at a replacement for the Ceylon Decaf, after TG discontinued. 

I wish we had a tea shop around here. I think there might be some english tea thingy here somewhere, I am not sure. 
A place to sit and have a nice cup of tea and some pastries. All that is here is Starbucks and such. Downside of large cities I guess, its all chains. 

I am going to order from Gong Fu this week. I been drinking the 2 ounce stuff I got and I already restocked all the stuff I needed from Tea Gschwendner. But I want some of Gong Fu's Oolongs and their Ceylon and maybe the english breakfast. I am probably going to try some more stuff in the 2 ounce size. I love that they sell in that size.


----------



## Tatiana

Atunah said:


> I wish we had a tea shop around here. I think there might be some english tea thingy here somewhere, I am not sure.
> A place to sit and have a nice cup of tea and some pastries. All that is here is Starbucks and such. Downside of large cities I guess, its all chains.


We have a lovely little tea shop in town, The Pink Bicycle. Their tea isn't great and they are a bit pricey but the atmosphere is nice and the tea sandwiches and "goodies" are nice. Unfortunately, with diabetes, I can't eat that kind of thing anymore.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Bummer. I do love a good tea.


----------



## Chad Winters

quick question...If I make cold tea (brew normally and put in fridge to cool, no ice) 
How long can it stay in the fridge before I have to worry about it going bad?


----------



## notreallyhere

For already brewed tea - hmmmm, I'm not sure. I always drink fresh brewed ice tea right away.

I cold brew for ice tea all the time, and it really depends on the tea. I can leave my Good Earth (rooibos version) in for a few days. The green or white I have to drink within a couple of days or it tastes stale. And glass over plastic for the container really does make a difference. I only use glass - for yummy cold brew, it's the way to go. 

My sister-in-law is from South Africa, and cold brewed is the way they make ice tea. I always get a lovely glass of imported rooibos every time I visit.

~Cate


----------



## hudsonam

I have gone from *having* to drink tea because of my ulcer, to *wanting* to drink tea, and I've been experimenting a little, but I haven't ventured out of the tea bag method yet. I regularly drink Yorkshire Gold by Harrogate (?) which I get with the Amazon subscription service, and I like Rebublic of Tea teas and some Tazo teas. I tried a mate and black tea combo by Celestial Seasonings because a friend works there and loves their tea, but it's just Ok. I do love their Tummy Mint though.


----------



## Neo

*Hudsonam*, welcome to this thread!!!! We'll be happy to help you make the switch to loose leaf (and once this is done, there will be no going back!), and enable you on all the wonderful teas this world has to offer us 

*Prof *and *Athuna *in particular are super helpful and know so much a bout tea - and are always willing to share


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hudsonam: Welcome!

Enjoy what you enjoy and when you see the [strike]light[/strike] decide that the time is right we can help you with the transition to loose leaf. I think that you will find that the tea tastes better and that there are more health benefits from the loose leaf. It is simply a better quality of tea and you get more of the natural oils that hold so many of the benefits.

So baby boy is growing nicely. So nicely that he is in the 97% for growth. The average baby at 27 weeks is 2 pounds. My little guy? 2 pounds 11 ounces. One little ounce from 3 pounds. The third trimester is going to be interesting.


----------



## Atunah

*ProfCrash*  Are you saying its going to be a big one? Happy that all is going along fine.

Have you found a balance of how much and which tea you can drink each day?

*hudsonam* We all will be happy to enable, I mean suggest many teas to you.

I remember I started at local stores. I had a world market nearby and at the time they sold 4 ounce bags that looked like from a tea shop. Or some of the tins like bigalow and such. It helped me to get a feel for loose leaf.

I had to stop drinking coffee because of GERD, and that is when my tea obsession um, love  went into overdrive. I started ordering online and never looked back. I think it helps to narrow down which teas you enjoy coming from the bags and then just get some of those in loose leaf and you will right away notice a difference.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I think that the doctors might be a bit alarmed if his growth dropped off drasticly so I am guessing that he is going to be a big boy. Then again, they say that the weights are estimates and many people claim that the numbers from the ultrasound are way off.

I am kind of hoping for way off cause if he is 3 pounds now and his growth is just taking off, then he is gonna big big and I am not looking forward to delivering big.


----------



## spotsmom

Think "football scholarships".


----------



## MamaProfCrash

We are hoping for tennis, baseball, or basketball.

I am having trouble looking past delivery right now. (shudders)


----------



## BTackitt

The night DS#1 was born, the baby right after him was 10 lbs 11 ounces. c-section.
I was lucky DS#1 was a month preemie, 5lbs 14 ounces..


----------



## crebel

No labor horror stories for you here, Prof.  Daughter arrived in 3 1/2 hours, start to finish, weighing in at 8-8 1/2; son (not quite 3 years later) weighed 9-9 1/2 and was here in an hour and 45 minutes...piece of cake  

Back to tea, though... Spotsmom was sweet and sent me an Osmanthus tea sample from Upton Tea Imports.  I really like the size of their sample foil pouches (15g/.5oz).  The label even tells you the date it was processed and for whom!  To my disaapointment, this tea doesn't taste (or smell) anything like the same kind of Osmanthus Oolong I was looking for.  It doesn't say Oolong on the package, just Osmanthus Tea, so that may be the difference - I think it's some kind of black tea with Osmanthus flowers and is much more flowery tasting, almost like an astringent Jasmine.  This tea is one I think I will like better iced.  Sigh...I will keep looking.

Do any of you change your tea profiles as the weather warms up?  I still like my hot tea first thing in the morning and late at night, but I find myself switching to fruity/flower blends for ice tea.  That must mean it's time to go shopping for summer teas!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I don't like Ice Tea so I don't make Ice Tea. I tend to find that I might drink more green teas during the summer. For the most part, my office is interested in causing me to freeze to death so I am fine drinking whatever I want because it rarely feels like summer in the office. (grins)

I don't drink much hot tea outside during the summer because it is too warm. I would say 90% of my tea consumption is done at the office though. I got into tea when I realized that I weighed over 200 pounds and that the amount of calories I was taking in drinking two to three large sodas a day was simply massive. I needed something with caffeine (it calms me down, thank you ADHD) that tasted good but was not too strong. I found most coffees would cause me to fall asleep, too much caffeine, and read that tea had less caffeine then coffee. I found Republic of Tea pretty fast and loved their tea bags. I could have four cups or so when I felt myself getting too bouncy and stick to water in between. 

The rest is history.


----------



## Atunah

ProfCrash said:


> The rest is history.


Isn't that an iconic statement .

I don't drink cold tea at all, ice tea. So its always hot for me, even if we get to 100 here in Texas. For some reason, tea hits the spot even in heat for me when I am parched. 

I don't really change the flavors either throughout the year. I will try new teas, but that is not dependent on the weather, which is really just either hot or a bit cooler here. Didn't have much of any kind of winter this year. And its already 90 degrees today. So I am already there.. 

The only fluids I drink are tea and water. Thankfully I never had the soda addiction. Some of my coworkers would jug down gallons of coke all day long. And then they wonder why they weren't feeling good, or not loosing weight. . I am talking texas sized 64 ounce jugs they carried around everywhere. Refilling them halfway through the day at the convenient store and off they go. Just the thought of that much sugar and acid in my system makes me queasy.

Then they would look at me funny for drinking water. It doesn't taste like anything, they would say. 

I do like mineral water in the summer for refreshing. Nothing added though, just a naturally sparkle one from the spring.

That was the "soda" I grew up with as a kid. Mineral water. We only got a coke like twice a year at the movie theater. Those small pretty glass coke bottles.


----------



## sherylb

Chad Winters said:


> quick question...If I make cold tea (brew normally and put in fridge to cool, no ice)
> How long can it stay in the fridge before I have to worry about it going bad?


I grew up drinking iced tea every day and still do to this day. It's my goto summer drink. (besides a great Mojito ) 
When it tasts like the fridge, it's time to throw it out. Sometimes it will get cloudy, but it's still OK to drink. It depends greatly on what you are storing the cold tea in also.


----------



## spotsmom

crebel said:


> Back to tea, though... Spotsmom was sweet and sent me an Osmanthus tea sample from Upton Tea Imports. I really like the size of their sample foil pouches (15g/.5oz). The label even tells you the date it was processed and for whom! To my disaapointment, this tea doesn't taste (or smell) anything like the same kind of Osmanthus Oolong I was looking for. It doesn't say Oolong on the package, just Osmanthus Tea, so that may be the difference - I think it's some kind of black tea with Osmanthus flowers and is much more flowery tasting, almost like an astringent Jasmine. This tea is one I think I will like better iced. Sigh...I will keep looking.


Sorry, Chris! I didn't care for it either, so you gotta love Upton's sample packets. I bought about 10 samples, and have only found 2 or 3 (so far) that I would order. So, small investment for sampling!


----------



## notreallyhere

I got a lovely sampler from Golden Moon Tea - http://www.goldenmoontea.com/tea-taster-s-sampler-1.html (basket is well made, great for post-tea-tasting use) This allowed me to try many types of tea, and I found some favorites, and not so favorites.

It was a great intro, and I still have the basket.

~Cate


----------



## Chad Winters

sherylb said:


> I grew up drinking iced tea every day and still do to this day. It's my goto summer drink. (besides a great Mojito )
> When it tasts like the fridge, it's time to throw it out. Sometimes it will get cloudy, but it's still OK to drink. It depends greatly on what you are storing the cold tea in also.


This:


----------



## hudsonam

Thanks for the welcome!  I definitely want to try some loose teas. Can anyone recommend a travel mug or something convenient that I can use to make tea at work?


----------



## spotsmom

The Ingenuitea at amazon. I love it!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Teavana, actually all of the loose leaf tea stores, have these great infusers that sit on top of your normal mug. You steep the tea in the infuser and then you stick the infuser on top of your mug. The tea drains into your mug. They work great. They give the tea plenty of room to open, have very fine filters, and work with just about any size mug.


----------



## spotsmom

Both the Teavana one and the Ingenuitea are sold on Amazon. They operate the same way.

AND, if you order from Amazon (instead of Teavana), you won't have to fight yourself over ordering too many types of tea!!!  

Whatever you do, steer clear of the little stainless "balls".  You will not get the same flavor as from a true infuser.  We have a local tea shop and they carry infusers that go inside your cup and then you lift them out when the steeping is complete.  I bought one initially and now have it at the office (after I got the Ingenuitea for home).

And let us know when you're ready to talk tea kettles!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

and if you do get one of the ball things don't mention it here. Some people are known to go nuts on the folks who use those. It can get ugly. 

(waves at the pot)

ohhhh Tea Kettles. I dragged the Hubby into Teavana and showed him the same purple tea pot I have beenlusting over for the last few years, the one he has never gotten me for my birthdya or Christmas no matter how many times I have showed it to him, and said "a good gift for the hospital after I deliver the baby" He was surprised that he might have to buy me a gift after delivering the baby. I made him pay for the movie after he asked if he got a gift after the baby was born. (winks)


----------



## hudsonam

Hanks for the recs! I got my mom the Ingenuitea last year (after getting the rec from all of you  ) not realizing she already had it, so maybe I'll steal hers. Lol. And don't worry, I know that the ball is a bad word! 

I was thinking about getting something like this:
http://www.amazon.com/Highwave-Original-Joemo-Brew-Insulated/dp/B000K7OOO6/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1333754415&sr=8-16

Or this, although I tend not to love the metal mugs.
http://www.teavana.com/tea-products/tea-cups-mugs/travel-tea-cups/p/teavana-stainless-steel-insulated-tumbler?cm_mmc=seng-_-Amazon_PA-_-PF-_-1&mr:trackingCode=6B6B3739-045C-E111-B92E-001B21A69EB0&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## Neo

Hi Hudsonam !

I use a regular (but cute ) cup at work with a Bodum infuser I had from Arnold set like this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Bodum-YoYo-13-Ounce-Tea-Infuser/dp/B00008WUA9/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1333755492&sr=8-11

It works very well for me and is easy and fast to clean up.

My dream (just because it looks so pretty and is glass, lol) is this:

http://www.teavana.com/tea-products/tea-cups-mugs/glass-tea-cups/p/six-dragon-glass-tea-tumbler-11-oz?cm_sp=Recos-_-ProductPage-_-6&cm_vc=pdpz1

The problem is that there is no physical Teavana store in NYC, and I would really like to know if you have to remove the lid to drink or if there is some kind of opening in the lid (a "sipper", like in the Tervis Tumbler). Would anyone know?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have that glass tea cup. It does not work that well. I never use them. I actually have four because they came with a tea set the Hubby got me for Christmas. They were suppose to come with the infuser basket but didn't. When I called to ask to send the tea basket they sent me two of the larger glass mugs with the infuser basket.

The infuser basket does not work well. It is too small to let most teas open properly, a bit of a pain to remove, and you really have to fill the water high with it. It looks pretty but is not all that functional. I also found the lip funky to drink with.


----------



## Jane917

hudsonam said:


> Or this, although I tend not to love the metal mugs.
> http://www.teavana.com/tea-products/tea-cups-mugs/travel-tea-cups/p/teavana-stainless-steel-insulated-tumbler?cm_mmc=seng-_-Amazon_PA-_-PF-_-1&mr:trackingCode=6B6B3739-045C-E111-B92E-001B21A69EB0&mr:referralID=NA


I have this mug. It has one part to brew, then you take it out and you put on another lid to drink. I keep mine in my suitcase for travel.


----------



## Neo

ProfCrash said:


> I have that glass tea cup. It does not work that well. I never use them. I actually have four because they came with a tea set the Hubby got me for Christmas. They were suppose to come with the infuser basket but didn't. When I called to ask to send the tea basket they sent me two of the larger glass mugs with the infuser basket.
> 
> The infuser basket does not work well. It is too small to let most teas open properly, a bit of a pain to remove, and you really have to fill the water high with it. It looks pretty but is not all that functional. I also found the lip funky to drink with.


Thank you Prof, really appreciate your feedback, and I can now put this one to rest . I just don't put much faith into the Teavana reviews since they refused to post my negative (but objective and polite) review (with pictures) of the tea warmer that burned my pots (remember that one?)...


----------



## corkyb

hudsonam said:


> Hanks for the recs! I got my mom the Ingenuitea last year (after getting the rec from all of you  ) not realizing she already had it, so maybe I'll steal hers. Lol. And don't worry, I know that the ball is a bad word!
> 
> I was thinking about getting something like this:
> http://www.amazon.com/Highwave-Original-Joemo-Brew-Insulated/dp/B000K7OOO6/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1333754415&sr=8-16
> 
> Or this, although I tend not to love the metal mugs.
> http://www.teavana.com/tea-products/tea-cups-mugs/travel-tea-cups/p/teavana-stainless-steel-insulated-tumbler?cm_mmc=seng-_-Amazon_PA-_-PF-_-1&mr:trackingCode=6B6B3739-045C-E111-B92E-001B21A69EB0&mr:referralID=NA


Hudson and Neo: Teavana has a chocolate colored metal Thermos mug for half price. It's $13.98 and it comes with the infuser and I believe two tops, one that you can drink from and one that is closed up and lead proof. I paid full price for the stainless colored one and I do like it a lot. I don't use this type of thermos a lot, but when I do, I use this one. Check it out if you are thinking about buying the Teavana one; very similar.


----------



## corkyb

Zhi tea is having a sale through tomorrow or Monday, 15 or 20% off (senioritis here) and I think free shipping.  Also interesting take on why they are just introducing their first tea of 2012 compared to what other companies do (make their own vs. mass order).  I found that interesting and I think I will order some of their new tea.  It's got lavendar in it.  And I forget what kind of tea...white I think.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Enjoy. Let us know what you get and how it is.


----------



## Atunah

I just received my second order with Gong Fu. These folks are fast  . I ordered on Monday.

I had to order a larger amount of the Ceylon black tips. I can drink that one by the pot. I also got a regular size of the english breakfast and some more milk oolong. And of course I am trying some other ones.  

I had to get the Anna's choice. A tea named after me  . Well the Duchess of Bedford apparently. 
I am sipping that one right now, it says its an afternoon tea and that is very true. Its really good and well rounded. I am imagining to be one of the ladies sipping it along with the duchess while they waited for their husbands to come back from the fox hunt. That is the story on Gong Fu. 
Its very strong, but not bitter brew. Just right for a afternoon pick me up. I think next time I will have some crackers with it. 

I ordered 8 ounce of the Ceylon black tips and holy cow the bag is huge  . Its one of those teas that needs a lot of space. And I like that their leafs are not broken up. Treated with care. 
I am going to have to pull out the bigger lock and lock container for that one and just put a smaller amount in one of my tins. I am able to drink this tea in the evening, without giving me stomach issues. 

And again I am impressed with their nice packing. 

Zhi too has really nice packing and presentation. I did really like their plum oolong. Even my hubby liked that one and he doesn't drink a lot of flavored teas. Its very subtle. 

I have 5 more teas to try from Gong Fu, but I won't be doing them all in one day. Slowly and one at a time.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Enjoy! Gong Fu is a great store. As much as I like TG, Gong Fu has them beat in Oolong selection and Customer Service.


----------



## JimC1946

spotsmom said:


> AND, if you order from Amazon (instead of Teavana), you won't have to fight yourself over ordering too many types of tea!!!


Actually, I buy a lot of my tea from Amazon. They have a huge variety of teas that I can't find locally.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Amazon does not sell the teas that I enjoy. (shrugs)


----------



## Atunah

In my earlier days of hunting for lose tea I bought some 1 pound offerings from Amazon. I ended up with way to much tea that really wasn't all that great compared with what I am drinking now.
I haven't really looked for tea there lately, although I did buy the Teavana teamaker from Amazon as I didn't want to be lured in to buying more tea.  

I am drinking the Irish Breakfast from Gong Fu this morning. I can't remember now who recommended me to try that one in addition to the english breakfast which I love. I was worried it would be too strong and harsh as some of the Irish breakfast can be. So thanks to who did the recommending as it is really good. Very smooth, which apparently seems to be my only description for teas I have  . I am just not good at explaining into details so a tea is either too strong and harsh, or smooth.  

It is stronger than the english breakfast and quite flavorfull. Like that full mouthfeel a nice strong tea has, without bitterness. Now I do brew my blacks at the most 2:30 an use 3 grams of tea for 8 ounce of water. I can't drink tea steeped much longer, even though Gong Fu recommends 5 minutes. If I did that, I'd have to regenerate my stomach lining  

So the irish breakfast is definitely a strong breakfast tea. I think it would be a little too strong for like afternoon or evening for me. Wake up tea that one. 

I tried one of the flavored ones I got yesterday and did not like it at all. Prince of Wales. I could have sworn I had one of those years ago and liked it, but no go. Yikes. The smell is really off for me on that one. And I don't like the taste either. One of those acquired taste thingies I guess.


----------



## BTackitt

If yu get a tea you don't like the taste of, but you do like the smell of, sew up some little sachet pouches/pillows and use it as potpourri. I have some that I have done this with, and by using scrap fabric, when they no longer smell good, I can chuck em without a care.


----------



## Atunah

I have some fruit herbals teas I like the smell of, but don't like the taste as they have lots of hibiscus in it. That might be a good idea for those. 

Unfortunately the Prince of Wales to me smells even worse that it tastes  .


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I am drinking the Irish Breakfast from Gong Fu this morning. I can't remember now who recommended me to try that one in addition to the english breakfast which I love. I was worried it would be too strong and harsh as some of the Irish breakfast can be. So thanks to who did the recommending as it is really good. Very smooth, which apparently seems to be my only description for teas I have . I am just not good at explaining into details so a tea is either too strong and harsh, or smooth.


I think I was the one who told you I like the Irish Breakfast better than the English Breakfast. I'm glad you tried it! I agree it is more flavorful and very smooth. It's my go-to choice for plain black tea.



> I tried one of the flavored ones I got yesterday and did not like it at all. Prince of Wales. I could have sworn I had one of those years ago and liked it, but no go. Yikes. The smell is really off for me on that one. And I don't like the taste either. One of those acquired taste thingies I guess.


Ugh. I didn't realize you were ordering this one or I would have warned you. The description says "a hint of mint" - No Way, it will knock your socks off, I can't stand it. I dumped 2 oz of it, didn't even offer it to anyone else.

Thanks for the review of Anna's Choice. Is it another "plain" black tea? What do you think makes it different from the breakfast tea? I think I'm going to get some when I go in tomorrow or Saturday (I'm in Des Moines again).

I don't know how to make a picture link if something isn't from Amazon, but I am going to buy some more of their 4oz cylinder tea tins too. They come in black, burgundy and silver - only $4! Nice tight-fitting lid. I got one of each last time, and now I am going to get more to keep all my black teas in the black (clever, eh?), oolongs in the silver and "others" in the burgundy.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The Anna's at TG has raspberry infused into it. It is a very good tea


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> I think I was the one who told you I like the Irish Breakfast better than the English Breakfast. I'm glad you tried it! I agree it is more flavorful and very smooth. It's my go-to choice for plain black tea.
> 
> Ugh. I didn't realize you were ordering this one or I would have warned you. The description says "a hint of mint" - No Way, it will knock your socks off, I can't stand it. I dumped 2 oz of it, didn't even offer it to anyone else.
> 
> Thanks for the review of Anna's Choice. Is it another "plain" black tea? What do you think makes it different from the breakfast tea? I think I'm going to get some when I go in tomorrow or Saturday (I'm in Des Moines again).
> 
> I don't know how to make a picture link if something isn't from Amazon, but I am going to buy some more of their 4oz cylinder tea tins too. They come in black, burgundy and silver - only $4! Nice tight-fitting lid. I got one of each last time, and now I am going to get more to keep all my black teas in the black (clever, eh?), oolongs in the silver and "others" in the burgundy.


Yes, it was you telling me about the Irish Breakfast.

Oh darn, I guess I should have asked about the Prince of Wales. Now looking at other brands of the same tea, nobody has mint in it. So I am not liking that combination. Oh well, that is why I like the 2 ounce sizes there.

I only had the Anna's choice once so far. Its a mix of black teas, but I don't know which one. No flavor added. I am taking a wild guess here, but I am sensing a slight smokiness like a Keemun and some Ceylon make for the smoothness? I have to drink it a few more times. I like it a bit better so far than the Irish Breakfast, but the same then the english breakfast if I have to rate them at this point. But they are all good. So its just a matter of picking the most favorite ones I guess, I need to narrow down. 

So you like the tins from Gong fu? They do look nice. I need a few more tins. I mean I like the ones I been getting, they are still a good deal although the price went up a little. They do have the enjoying tea logo on it which I usually cover up with a tea label. And they are green. I think some silver ones would be nice. What kind of lid do they have, going inside? over the outside? Is there some kind of a seal? I am going to see if they give a size info as they have to fit properly in my DVD/CD rack.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> So you like the tins from Gong fu? They do look nice. I need a few more tins. I mean I like the ones I been getting, they are still a good deal although the price went up a little. They do have the enjoying tea logo on it which I usually cover up with a tea label. And they are green. I think some silver ones would be nice. What kind of lid do they have, going inside? over the outside? Is there some kind of a seal? I am going to see if they give a size info as they have to fit properly in my DVD/CD rack.


I really do like the cylinder tins and was very happy with the price. They are maybe 6" tall (I'm not at home so I can't measure) and will hold a full 4 oz of a non-fluffy tea like the breakfasts. They will hold at least 2 oz of a fluffy tea like the Oriental Beauty. The lid has a plastic seal on the underside that fits very tightly in the top of the tin, but you have to sort of twist it up and off even though it isn't a screw lid (I hope that makes sense). The seal is tight enough that no aroma escapes while you hold it, but as soon as you open it, you immediately get the smell that was held in.

I have just used stick on file folder labels on the front and I like the way they look on my tea shelf. From the picture you posted a while ago, I think they would fit on your rack.


----------



## Atunah

6 inches would be too tall for right now. I have the shelfs set closest together right now. They are adjustable and the green ones I use I think are about 4 inches tall and a little wider than the 6 inch tall ones are usually. At some point, once I get some more consolidation, I can spread out a couple of shelfs and then I can put some taller ones in there. 

I may just have to give up on some old stuff and throw it out. I keep holding on and I don't know why, nobody is drinking the stuff. Then I can get rid of the adagio tins that take up way to much space. They are very wide and because they have that snap closure, the hinges take up even more space. 

But thanks for the description, they sound much better than the tall black ones I got from enjoying tea. They are all metal with a thingy sticking out on the underside of the lid and that goes into the tin. But its also metal and a couple of them were so tight, I could not get them open again. That is when I stuck to the green ones as they have a inner plastic lid and then the outer lid over the outside of the tin. 

But I like the look of the silver ones from Gong Fu. Sometime in the future.


----------



## spotsmom

I just ordered from Upton and got a couple of their tins.  next time I order from Gong Fu I'll get a couple of theirs too.  So many flavors, so many tins...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

When having dinner tonight, it was make your own pizza night, the Hubby suggested I have tea with my pizza. I told him I had my daily allotment at work and I was having some milk. He casually mentioned that when I am back to my normal tea habits he would start trying some.

ohhhhh He might be trying to kick his Diet Coke habit.

The dilemma is that I bring so much of my tea to work, where I drink most of it. Maybe the pattern will change. Get the tea in. Try some with him. Brings the one I like to work and leave the ones he likes at home.


----------



## crebel

ProfCrash said:


> When having dinner tonight, it was make your own pizza night, the Hubby suggested I have tea with my pizza. I told him I had my daily allotment at work and I was having some milk. He casually mentioned that when I am back to my normal tea habits he would start trying some.
> 
> ohhhhh He might be trying to kick his Diet Coke habit.
> 
> The dilemma is that I bring so much of my tea to work, where I drink most of it. Maybe the pattern will change. Get the tea in. Try some with him. Brings the one I like to work and leave the ones he likes at home.


*clearing throat* - or just start ordering double...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL When I know what he likes I will do that. (winks)


----------



## balaspa

Anyone else switching over to iced tea now that the weather is getting warmer?  I love iced green tea and Starbucks has a great one.  Also, they have a Tazo green tea with lemongrass and spearmint that is excellent.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Hot black tea with milk and brown sugar is my favorite. I really like with added fresh ginger or cinnamon.


----------



## BTackitt

balaspa said:


> Anyone else switching over to iced tea now that the weather is getting warmer?


*raises hand* Oh yeah.. I brew it at night, pour it into water bottles, fridge it, and take it to school the next day.


----------



## crebel

balaspa said:


> Anyone else switching over to iced tea now that the weather is getting warmer? I love iced green tea and Starbucks has a great one. Also, they have a Tazo green tea with lemongrass and spearmint that is excellent.


I drink more iced tea when the weather warms up. I also do the same thing as BTackitt - brew at night, pour it in water bottles and refrigerate so I can grab and go.

I got a new blend at Gong-Fu today that I thought would be a terrific iced tea. It is a white tea called White Champagne and Raspberry. It is delicious! I don't think I would care for it hot, iced is perfect.


----------



## corkyb

Just got to try that Gong Fu.  Do they ever have a sale or coupon?  Do they give 10% if you know the crazy lady from Iowa?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have not seen a discount code from Gong Fun but I am not paying much attention. You should mention the crazy internet lady from Iowa though. The least we can do is help a fellow tea addict get free tea.


----------



## Atunah

I keep forgetting to mention the crazy lady from Iowa when I order.  

Crebel, feel free to mention the lady from San Antonio, that might also be a little crazy, and a new customer thanks to you.


----------



## crebel

Thanks, everyone!  Yesterday I again invited Mike from Gong-Fu to join us here on KB.  I think next time I will print out some of the posts and take to him so he will have a visual of how many are taking advantage of their wonderful teas and customer service.

Corky, they do have coupon codes now and then (maybe once a quarter?).  I try to post them when I get them.  If you sign up for their e-mail newsletter, you will get them directly.  They do always have free shipping on orders over $75.

They can no longer get one of my favorites, the yummy Rose Touchas  .  Mike did give (he is still being extra nice because of all of you!) me 5-6 new touchas he thinks I will like even better and, on Atunah's recommendation, I bought some of the Anna's Choice and will try it here in just a bit (she was spot on with the teas she thought made up the blend - assam, keemun and darjeeling).


----------



## Atunah

I could sense the Keemun in Anna's choice. I wasn't sure about Assam, I thought it was Ceylon. But now that I know, it makes more sense. Assam has that fuller mouthfeel. The Darjeeling is a surprise as a lot of times in blends it can take over. It has a very distinct kind of taste. But it must be very subtle in that mix and I think that is a good thing. 

I had some more of the Anna's Choice yesterday and I still really like it. It will get its own tin. Teas that get a dedicated Tin in my shelf usually mean they will be reordered at some point. So for now I have the Ceylon Black tips, the english breakfast, the milk oolong and the Anna's Choice that get the honor.  . I have a rotation spot for the bags and those are the ones I still want to drink, but on rotation with others. That is especially true with the Oolongs. It takes me longer to drink those and I still want to try others that they carry before making my mind up. Then again, I might never make my mind up and just continue to rotate through them 2 ounces at a time.  . The resealable bags are pretty good for that. 

I am thinking that the Nilgiri will get a tin too. I really liked that one. I also like the Tea Gschwendner one, they are very different and stand on their own. I like Nilgiri's as they are milder and I can drink those anytime. 

The only other flavor I got, other than the Prince of Wales (shudder), was the mango black. That is also a very very good mango. They use Nilgiri as the base and that makes it very special. For me the base of tea in a flavored is as important as the flavor itself. So I think I might put that one in a tin too.  

I still have to get my hubby to try the irish breakfast and see which one he likes better, that or the english.


----------



## Val2

I'm new to the tea thing, but just found some tea bags Lemon and Ginger which I love! Also Apple and Black Currant.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Welcome to the thread. There is sooooo much to share with you. Tea is a wonderful adventure with may great health benefits and opportunities to buy great accessories, pretty tins, and all sorts of other goodies.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My friend brought back my teas yesterday. We had a baby shower and it was tea themed. So now I have the full tea supply at my disposal. I had Bossa Nova last night for the first time in 7 months. I am having Blue Spring Oolong right now. 

I could be in trouble.


----------



## crebel

ProfCrash said:


> My friend brought back my teas yesterday. We had a baby shower and it was tea themed. So now I have the full tea supply at my disposal. I had Bossa Nova last night for the first time in 7 months. I am having Blue Spring Oolong right now.
> 
> I could be in trouble.


Yay! It must be heavenly to have your choices in front of you again. You've been so good your whole pregnancy, I have no doubt you will continue to maintain control of your caffeine intake. How close are we getting to your due date? Yes, I did say "we"


----------



## MamaProfCrash

2 July and then I am breast feeding so I will be maintaining a small caffeine intake. 

I have identified 6-8 teas that I am probably not going to drink again. They are good but they are low on my list of tea favorites. I need to find a home for them.


----------



## crebel

ProfCrash said:


> 2 July and then I am breast feeding so I will be maintaining a small caffeine intake.
> 
> I have identified 6-8 teas that I am probably not going to drink again. They are good but they are low on my list of tea favorites. I need to find a home for them.


What are they? I bet there are several of us here that will be willing to help you out...I'm just sayin'


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL. Anna's (TG), Arabian Nights (TG), Marrakesh Mint (Gong Fu) are three off the top of my head. I have some tins in the bag with hardly anything in them that I am going to bring to work and finish off but won't reorder. 

I really need to get it down to about 10-15 teas that I love and stick with those with occasional experimentation.


----------



## spotsmom

And I have a bag of TG's "O'Connors Cream" to give away.


----------



## Atunah

ProfCrash said:


> I really need to get it down to about 10-15 teas that I love and stick with those with occasional experimentation.


Good luck with that one. . I been trying that for months now. Then of course some crazy lady from Iowa had to hook me onto yet another great tea vendor.  

But I am getting there. My flavored stash will be drastically cut down. I will only keep 2 rooibos and a few black flavored. The majority of what I drink is black teas. I will have 2 greens and then my experiments will be with the oolongs. Have 2 basics and then play a bit and rotate.

This weekend I actually just threw out a couple. They are way over stale now, over 2 years old. Don't know why I keep holding on to them, nobody will drink them anymore. Tomorrow I will throw out the rest of that old pre TeaGschwendner stock. Mostly old flavored stuff and when that goes bad, it really goes bad. Rancid flavor oils I guess.

And I just added another regular to my stock, Mango black from Gong Fu. Its just so good. . I have 6 now from Gong Fu that are in regular stock in my shelf.

I also made a hashmaghandi mix for hubby of some older leftover oolongs from various places. I just put them all together in one container, so they can be used up that way. Sticking with the oolongs from Gong Fu from now on.


----------



## Atunah

new code at Tea Gschwendner 
*spring2012* gets you 100 grams of Spring Fruit Tea free with purchase over $40. Expires April 30th. 
As always, free shipping over $50.

Oh, and they ship to Canada now. I didn't know they didn't before.


----------



## crebel

Good grief, we were clear back on page 4!

I just wanted to thank Atunah for steering me toward the Anna's Choice from Gong Fu.  What a nice, smooth, anytime black tea.  Sometimes it's good to drink a cup that just tastes like "tea" without trying to figure out what the flavor profile is.  It's another keeper that has its own tin now.


----------



## Atunah

Ouch we dropped off, didn't we.

I am so glad you liked the Anna's choice. I made it its own tin already. Its exactly that, a nice tea when you feel like just some good tea  . I am usually so bad with recommendations so I am glad I could do one this time. 

I am actually going to switch a couple of my blacks over from TG to Gong Fu. The Nilgiri is one of those. I drank them side by side to compare and I much prefer the Gong Fu one. Not that the TG one is bad, I been drinking it a long time, but I just need one, so I pick the one I like better. I think I am also done for a while with the Ceylon Uva from TG as I drink much more of the black tip Ceylon from Gong fu. I might keep both as they are so very different, but I am trying to consolidate my tea emporium.  

I am really glad you told us about Gong Fu crebel. Some of my current favorites now come from there. 

I also got rid of some more old flavored teas. I stuck my nose into an old tin and it smelled like cat pee  . Some of those flavor oils really get rancid bad. Those were from my days of having to buy everything in bulk. 

I am actually sipping some Anna's choice right now. I love it as a afternoon tea, or after a nice dinner.


----------



## crebel

I'm also drinking Anna's right now.  That's what made me think to look up the tea thread and tell you what I thought of it.

I confess I stumbled on to Gong Fu by dumb luck.  I avoid ordering anything online if I can find an alternative.  I had been to Teavana in Des Moines and their salespersons irritated me.  Anyway, one day while visiting my sister in Des Moines, I pulled out her phone book and looked up "tea" in the yellow pages.  We checked out the shop that same afternoon and the rest, as they say, is history. I'm glad I have been able to share them with all of you.


----------



## Atunah

Well I am glad, however you found them. My hubby has decided he loves the Irish Breakfast from Gong Fu. he actually asked me for it. Now hubby is pretty easy, when I ask him how he likes a tea its either, yeah, its good. Or on the rare occation, didn't like so much. That is usually all I can get out of him . So when he specifically asks for a tea, I know he really likes it. So that one will go in rotation too.

Got a email from Tea Gschwendner and they have some nice Mothers day sets. I haven't noticed this teapot before, its so cute. A cherry red Le Creuset. Its just so adorable. . Not that I need another tea pot. 
http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/6162/Le-Creuset-Cherry-Teapot/


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Need schmeed. I pointed out my favorite purple teapot to the hubby again and mentioned Mother's Day and birthing presents. He seemed surprised that he need to do either. 

I love my Husband, he is a wonderful man. Very supportive and kind and yet sometimes totally clueless. 

I also mentioned the Oberon cover I wanted for my IPad.

Working on pot two of Rooibos Jungle Fire.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Rooibos Capetown in my pot this morning.


----------



## Atunah

The Capetown is one of the few Rooibos I will keep. I just had to many different ones and I wasn't drinking them fast enough. But the Capetown is a nice basic one, with just enough flavor to make it interesting. I have phased out the strawberry ones and a couple of others. I only drink rooibos and any of the herbal types towards the evening. Most of the day I drink black and oolong, so it takes longer to go through a tin. 

I never tried the Jungle Fire, is that a spicy kind like with cinnamon? 

Sipping some black tip ceylon.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Jungle Fire has a nice kick to it and has cinnamon. It is one of my favorites. My Rooibos consumption will drop in a big way once I am finished breast feeding. I can see refilling the Capetown, Jungle Fire, Ginger, and Lemon. The others are good but I don't see myself drinking nearly this much Rooibos again. I have worked through 11 different Rooiboses in the last 7 months. I think I will finish off the 7 that I still have some of buy the time the baby is born. I can see doing one pot of Rooibos a day and not resteeping and moving back into my greens, blacks, and oolongs.


----------



## crebel

Did anyone else get a Gong-Fu e-mail yesterday?  Free shipping on orders over $20 thru Mother's Day with the coupon code: Mother2012


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yup. 2 more months but then breastfeeding (sigh)

I have decided I am going to work through as much of the Teavana tea I have been given, some I really like but there are cheaper varities of the same thing available elsewhere although not at Teavana. I want to finish those before doing my mass order.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Did anyone else get a Gong-Fu e-mail yesterday? Free shipping on orders over $20 thru Mother's Day with the coupon code: Mother2012


I didn't get an email. When is mothers day? I could use a tin full of the Anna's, since I only got a 2 ounce to try initially. And some Irish Breakfast. To tie me over till the next larger order.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

13 May . I got the email this week.


----------



## Atunah

Cool, thanks. I keep forgetting these holidays.

Going to search my email folders, just to see if it got somehow stuck in the wrong place. 


eta: Nope, didn't get it. 

But I noticed on the website, there is a separate section to sign up for their email. I will do that. I guess I assumed since I ordered from them I would already be signed up, guess not. Although it says right there if you are a customer, they already have that info. Hmmm.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I thought that people would find this interesting.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-17905975


----------



## crebel

ProfCrash said:


> I thought that people would find this interesting.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-17905975


Fascinating. You can learn something new every day. Thanks for sharing, Prof.


----------



## Atunah

That was very interesting. Tea is so much more than a drink.

This one 


> n his forthcoming research paper, Chai Why? The Triumph of Tea in India as Captured in Advertising Imagery, University of Iowa Professor Philip Lutgendorf observes that the Zoroastrian families which immigrated to Mumbai in the first decades of the 20th Century were used to drinking tea as a "milkless infusion of black leaves, sucked through a lump of rock-sugar held in the cheek".


Now that's one way I haven't tried drinking tea yet 



> By 1900, tea was a large part of British household spending, but the market, although the largest, was starting to go flat.


They had their priorities straight I guess. Hard for us today to imagine a world where it was not so easy to just go online and order what ever tea from all over the world.


----------



## BTackitt

Found this today on the Pure Leaf Tea FB Page and it looked interesting to me.


> TEA-MARINATED PORK CHOPS
> Developed in collaboration with The Feisty Foodie
> Servings: 4 | Prep Time: 15 minutes | Chill 2 minutes | Marinate Time: 1 hour | Cook Time: 15 minutes
> 
> 2 cups Unsweetened Black Tea, divided
> 4 boneless pork chops (about 3/4-inch thick)
> 1/2 tsp. salt, divided
> 1/4 tsp. ground black pepper
> 2 Tbsp. margarine or butter, divided
> 1 Tbsp. all-purpose flour
> 
> Pour 1 cup Black Tea over pork chops in large resealable plastic bag. Close bag and marinate in refrigerator at least 1 hour.
> Remove chops from marinade, discarding marinade. Season chops with 1/4 tsp. salt and pepper. Melt 1 tablespoon margarine in 12-inch nonstick skillet over medium-high heat and brown chops. Remove chops; set aside.
> Melt remaining 1 tablespoon margarine in same skillet, then stir in flour until blended. Slowly stir in remaining 1 cup Tea and 1/4 teaspoon salt. Bring to a boil over high heat and cook, stirring frequently, 1 minute or until sauce is thickened. Reduce heat to low, then return chops to skillet. Cook, turning once, 3 minutes or until chops are done. Serve chops with sauce and garnish, if desired, with chopped parsley.
> 
> For more from The Feisty Foodie, go to http://feistyfoodie.blogspot.com


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hmmmmm

Too bad the Hubby doesn't like pork chops.


----------



## corkyb

Ok about to place my first Gong-Fu and I will mention the crazy lady from Iowa, is that right, Crebel?
I want to order using the Mother's Day coupon.

I'm trying to remember everyone's favorite that I think I should order:

Milk Oolong for sure
Blue Spring Oolong?
Any other oolong?
Anna's black?
English or Irish Breakfast?
Keeman?
I'm actually not much of a black tea drinker but a few of you fanatics on here have made me think I should try some from this place. 
I do like the oolongs I have had especially from Zhi tea.  Any others I should order?

I would try a Pure Eh, but I can't remember much about them and it looks like you have to buy a whole brick.  I would just like to try a sample.

Any white, green or Rooibos I just have to have from this place?

Thanks all.
Paula ny


----------



## corkyb

ProfCrash said:


> Need schmeed. I pointed out my favorite purple teapot to the hubby again and mentioned Mother's Day and birthing presents. He seemed surprised that he need to do either.
> 
> I love my Husband, he is a wonderful man. Very supportive and kind and yet sometimes totally clueless.
> 
> I also mentioned the Oberon cover I wanted for my IPad.
> 
> Working on pot two of Rooibos Jungle Fire.


Prof, what is your favorite purple teapot? I think I need a new teapot.


----------



## corkyb

I can't seem to find a list of ingredients for the Gong Fu tea.  I have to be careful that they don't add Natural flavoring to any tea I buy as that is usually sugar and I cannot have any form of sugar.  Anybody know where the ingredients list is?  Why oh Why do I wait til the last minute for this stuff?


----------



## spotsmom

Corkyb, I really like Gong Fu's Cream Assam and Vanilla Roobios.  If that helps!


----------



## crebel

Corkyb, I am so sorry the crazy lady from Ottumwa missed your posts and questions yesterday!  Did you go ahead and order?  If you haven't, here are my comments:

When you are on the GongFu site, if you go to "fine teas" in the header, the various types of tea are broken down, then if you click on any variety like Puerh Teas, it will show you the multiple varities available.  There are several loose leaf puerhs you can try like the Organic Golden Puerh that you can buy just 2 oz and not a whole brick.  The fairly new Organic Puerh touchas are the individual "bird nest touchas" that will make 2C at a time and can be rebrewed several times.  Mike gave me a sample of these last time I was in since they no longer carry the rose touchas and they create quite a lovely, flavorful puerh.

Your list looks wonderful to me.  Absolutely on the Milk Oolong.  I second Spotsmom's like of the Cream Assam.  For a plain black, the Anna's Choice or Irish Breakfast for me.  When you click on the individual teas, they generally say whether they have added "flavorings" or the actual oils, flowers, fruits, etc.  If you call them to place your order (1-515-288-338, I am sure they will answer your questions about "natural" flavorings that add sugar.

Hope that helps!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

All the Oolongsare good. I love the frozen summit,blue springs, and milk oolong the best. Camels breath is a very nice pu-erh.

I would call and ask about ingredients. Explain your situation to them. I have a feeling that they will be great in answering your questions.


----------



## valleycat1

I haven't read through all 223 pages of comments here yet so please forgive if I repeat something already said!  

I prefer Red Rose black tea for every day and also a licorice spice tea-tastes like a cola drink, good either hot or cold - does not taste like licorice.  We also drink Steven Smith's Tea (from Portland, OR, www.smithtea.com) - their peppermint tea #45 is extremely minty and refreshing - & they sell their teas either loose or in nice fabric teabags.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Welcome to the tea thread!there is a lot to read, people have been sharing their tea adventures for a while now.


----------



## spotsmom

valleycat, thanks for the link to the tea shop in Portland.  next time I've over that way I will check it out.  Might be a more "personal" experience than Teavana in the mall!!!

Good gracious!  Have just finished perusing the Smith Tea website.  This guy "invented" both Stash Tea and Tazo.  He must know what he's doing!  Right here in the Pacific Northwest- home of coffee drinkers.    I need the Prof to come out and go with me so I won't seem like a tea idiot.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Probably fewer pushy sales people.

The purple tea pot that I love, and probably will have to buy for myself, is only available at Teavana stores.

Hubby got me a wonderful saddle Celtic Knot Oberon cover for Mother's Day. It is for the IPad. The other two Oberon options were ones I had for other devices and he did not like that idea. (grins) He is putting together the changing table for the nursery. We finished the crib last night. I keep walking into the room and going "oh my god he is almost here."


----------



## corkyb

So Prof. which purple is it at Teavana?
OMG, you are going to have a baby soon!
Thanks everyone for the recommendations.  I didn't order as I easily exceeded $75, after which shipping is free anyway.
Happy Mother's Day all!


----------



## corkyb

I love purple teapots, which is why inquiring minds need to know.  It's not on the web?  I notice Teavana has cut way back on their teapots on the web.  I am quite familiar with their teapots in the store, although I have not been in a while.  Ok, it must have been close to 90 here in upstate NY today.  Unreal.  Personally I like it in the 60s and 70s, no higher.  Especially in May.  On Friday afternoon it felt like winter was back, go figure, the great Northeast!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It is like a lavender color. It looks like it holds 16 ounces. It is kind of chalky looking actually. Very pretty. I probably will buy it for myself after the baby is born. I am starting week 33 of my pregnancy so about 7 weeks to go.


----------



## hudsonam

So I shopped at a Teavana this weekend for my MIL and holy heck is it expensive and overwhelming. Well I suppose it doesn't have to be that expensive if you already have the basic tools. Why do their stores always have to be so small too? Anyway, I've been wanting to get a brewer and some loose tea, but now I do even more! Maybe after this credit card cycle. Mother's Day and birthdays and buying supplies for gardening have eaten up our funds.


----------



## Joseph_Evans

When I was writing my first novel, I used to set myself a word count each day and then reward myself with a nice cup of tea when I reached it. Very easily pleased


----------



## NS

I'm sorry if somebody has asked this question already, but is there a place on a web selling good tea for reasonable price?


----------



## crebel

Natasha A. Salnikova said:


> I'm sorry if somebody has asked this question already, but is there a place on a web selling good tea for reasonable price?


Welcome, Natasha! There are LOTS of online vendors mentioned throughout the 224 pages of this thread! I think the most popular vendors of this group are:

tgtea.com (Tea Gschwender)
gongfu-tea.com (my personal favorite)
teavana.com

But, there are many others; Republic of Tea, Zhi Tea, Harney & Sons, Upton Teas, etc.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

If you let us know what types of teas you like or flavors in food that you like we can point you in the right direction.

hudsonam: sorry it took so long to respond. Yeah, Teavana can be overwhelming. The sales people are trained to be sharks. I am knowing at my two Teavanas so they tend to leave me alone when I shop there. On more than one occassion they have moved me up in line when I start telling people that they don't want a pound of one tea and that giant tin is a waste of their money. Buy 4-5 teas and get the same discount. I drive them nuts. 

I also bring my tea loving friends to the store the first few times and don't let the sales staff talk to them. I can help them find what they want and they get to see what the enviroment is like. That way when they go on their own they are in a better position to stop the sales staff.


----------



## hudsonam

ProfCrash said:


> If you let us know what types of teas you like or flavors in food that you like we can point you in the right direction.
> 
> hudsonam: sorry it took so long to respond. Yeah, Teavana can be overwhelming. The sales people are trained to be sharks. I am knowing at my two Teavanas so they tend to leave me alone when I shop there. On more than one occassion they have moved me up in line when I start telling people that they don't want a pound of one tea and that giant tin is a waste of their money. Buy 4-5 teas and get the same discount. I drive them nuts.
> 
> I also bring my tea loving friends to the store the first few times and don't let the sales staff talk to them. I can help them find what they want and they get to see what the enviroment is like. That way when they go on their own they are in a better position to stop the sales staff.


I love it!  I need to have you come with me. LOL!

I just placed an order at Harney.com, since I could order samples. I got several samples and a mesh tea strainer that I can use in the mugs I already have. I've had loose tea before, but never had it at home, so I'm excited.

Big Red Sun - 49008-091 
Item: Loose tea sample $2.00 1 $2.00 
Hao Ya 'B' - 49008-100 
Item: Loose tea sample $2.00 1 $2.00 
Indian Spice (Chai Tea) - 49008-071 
Item: Loose tea sample $2.00 1 $2.00 
Organic Assam - 49008-048 
Item: Loose tea sample $2.00 1 $2.00 
Palm Court Tea - 49008-081 
Item: Loose tea sample $2.00 1 $2.00 
Permanent Tea Filters - 00230 
Item: Filter, Medium $9.00 1 $9.00 
SoHo Tea Blend: Chocolate and Coconut - 49008-183 
Item: Loose tea sample $2.00 1 $2.00 
Supreme Breakfast Tea - 49008-079 
Item: Loose tea sample $2.00 1 $2.00 
Hao Ya 'A' - 49008-006 
Item: Loose tea sample $4.00 1 $4.00


----------



## NS

crebel said:


> Welcome, Natasha! There are LOTS of online vendors mentioned throughout the 224 pages of this thread! I think the most popular vendors of this group are:
> 
> tgtea.com (Tea Gschwender)
> gongfu-tea.com (my personal favorite)
> teavana.com
> 
> But, there are many others; Republic of Tea, Zhi Tea, Harney & Sons, Upton Teas, etc.


Thank you so much Crebel! I'm going to look at the sites you've mentioned. Besides Teavana. I just left their store empty walleted. Lol
I like so many kinds of tea, I can't even start. Today I've tried Strawberry lemonade mixed with some other fruit tea. It tasted like juice, but it was sooo good. I didn't buy it though. After I've drank three little plastic cups and felt like I wanted to grab the whole thing and run, I decided I need to stick to my greens.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Let us know what you like and don't like!


----------



## NS

ProfCrash said:


> Let us know what you like and don't like!


I like green tea with jasmine or all kinds of fruit. White tea with fruit.


----------



## crebel

Natasha A. Salnikova said:


> I like green tea with jasmine or all kinds of fruit. White tea with fruit.


Then you MUST check out Gongfu-tea.com! They just added a white "Champagne and Raspberry" to their white tea line-up. I absolutely love it and am drinking it iced (and sweetened) as we speak!


----------



## NS

crebel said:


> Then you MUST check out Gongfu-tea.com! They just added a white "Champagne and Raspberry" to their white tea line-up. I absolutely love it and am drinking it iced (and sweetened) as we speak!


That sounds heavenly! I'm going there right now. Thank you!!


----------



## ETS PRESS

I've always been a big fan of tea, but I recently read some interesting information about tea and weight loss. I'm currently reading http://www.amazon.com/The-Ultimate-Tea-Diet-ebook/dp/B001140WKW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1338070539&sr=1-1 It's extremely informative with lots of info on the history of tea, types of tea, etc.

I have some questions:

1. Has anyone here drank tea for weight loss? Which teas did you drink and how much per day?
2. I've always bought Republic of Tea, but I'm thinking of trying Adagio Tea. Any experiences? Does anyone have this jumbo cup and infuser: http://www.adagio.com/teaware/jumbo_cup_and_infuser.html?sid=f268af835ee645e1ba35f33cc3821498? What do you think?
3. I read through some of the thread (not all 294 pages, of course). I noticed a lot of talk on Teavana. There is one in my local mall. I think I'll stop by there while shopping for a freezer tonight. Any recommendations?


----------



## NS

I just checked that Adagio site. It's great! I like their feature with farmers' interview. Ordered some samples.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

If you like heavily flavored teas, you will like Adiago and Republic of Tea. I started with Republic of Tea but doubt I could drink it now. I really like tea that tastes like, well, tea. 

I am not sure if tea really does much for weight loss. Tea has caffeine which effects water retention and other things. It hasn't calories and can make you feel full, like water or any other drink so you might not eat as much.

I have drank tea when dieting and lost weight. I also went to the gym six times a week and stopped eating fast food three times a week. I have a feeling that it was the exercise and food change that caused me to lose weight. I drank the same amount of tea when I put on the weight and when I maintained my weight loss. 

So, no, I don't believe that tea is a weight loss help. But I still enjoy drinking it and am looking forward to drinking more of it when I give birth and finish breast feeding.


----------



## hudsonam

I got my samples from Harney yesterday and so far I've tried their Soho Blend and Hao Ya A. Soho is a chocolate and coconut tea and it smells divine. I think I needed more tea for the amount of water I used, but it was good. I'm not sure if I like chocolate in my tea or not. I'll have to try it again. This morning I'm having the Hao Ya A, and it's nice and strong, but maybe not my favorite. It has chocolate notes according to their description, and maybe I just don't like chocolate in my tea... The jury is still out. 

I usually drink Yorkshire Gold by Taylor's of Harrigate which I love, but I haven't tried the loose version yet.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I use one teaspoon per six ounces of water.

The nice thing about samples is that you can safely figure out what you like and don't like.


----------



## ETS PRESS

ProfCrash said:


> I am not sure if tea really does much for weight loss. Tea has caffeine which effects water retention and other things. It hasn't calories and can make you feel full, like water or any other drink so you might not eat as much.


The more I read on the topic of tea and weight loss, the more it makes sense to me. I figure if I drink tea instead of soda, I'm at least drinking something healthier while staying hydrated. The book I'm reading explains the three properties of tea and how they work together to help with weight loss. I don't think I could do justice to the topic trying to explain it myself. It's a very interesting book (The Ultimate Tea Diet).

So I went to Teavana and $100 later (shhh! don't tell DH) -

They have a strawberry and blueberry mix that was divine! I also bought silver needle white tea that I'll mix w/the strawberry/blueberry. And I bought a tea called Golden Monkey black tea. The girl said it helps with carb intake and keeping blood sugar even (we shall see).

I ordered the infusion cup from Amazon. It's a few dollars cheaper and free shipping if you have prime (plus it will be here Wednesday).

I'm thinking about ordering some teas from Adagio. Anyone have favorites?

I always have something to drink in my hand. ALWAYS. Let's just say Sonic knows my name. I love their ice, but I recently learned you can buy a bag of Sonic ice, so instead of drinking diet sodas, I'm going to switch to drinking teas all day long. I drank tea all day long yesterday and slept like a rock last night (for the first time in weeks).

Last week I ordered Numi chocolate pu-erh from Amazon. You can really smell the chocolate, but the flavor is subtle. I like it a lot. I'm going to try to wean myself off of coffee and over to tea.

Now for the finale: This is so on my wish list - http://www.amazon.com/The-Breville-One-Touch-Tea-Maker/dp/B003LNOPSG/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=2VKFARF3XHPDQ&coliid=I2J97ERW0QSYYP Does anyone own the Breville One Touch Tea Maker? I'm seriously thinking about buying one.


----------



## NS

ETS I know what you re talking about. That strawberry blubbery tea is crazy. It's sooo good.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Agreed that replacing soda with tea will help with weight loss. The reality is replacing soda with water will dothe thing. You are removing the calories and chemicals from your system so you are going to lose weight. It is not the tea per see but the lack of the other stuff. I say go for it.tea is great for you. The anti-oxidants, the flavor varieties keep life interesting, the fluoride,and the lack of calories (assuming no sugar or honey) and lack of chemicals (assuming no artificial sweeteners) are great for you.

It sounds like you prefer the flavored teas so I am not going to be much help. I would say that if you find teas that contain flavors you normally like you should be in good shape.


----------



## ETS PRESS

Mmmm...I just created tea nirvana...

I steeped strong black tea in a cup, then poured it into my Tervis tumbler, added ice, and DaVinci's sugar free (0 carbs) syrup. BLACK CHERRY TEA. Yummy!


----------



## BTackitt

good flavored teas I like come from Teavana, Republic of Tea, and Lupicia.com... and now that I am back in San Francisco I am anxiously awaiting heading over to the Lupicia store.

oohhhhh.. and looking at Teavana's website, they have opened a store in the same mall as the Lupicia! Wooot! I get a twofer!


----------



## spotsmom

Wow, BT, nice score!  Hadn't heard of Lupicia and will go check it out.

Hope your airplane travels have been good and not worthy of reporting!


----------



## Michelle Muto

Hey guys. Sorry I've been awol for a while. I sometimes lurk. I guess I should post more. 

ANYWAY, I'm trying to curb the sugar in my tea and since I've always been a fan of honey, I've been replacing the sugar with various kinds of honey. Like tea, there's different kinds of honey and I've moved away from the grocery store variety for local honey or some gourmet honeys. For me, I've found that the wildflower I use in my morning smoothies has too strong a taste for most of my teas. While visiting Savannah, I stopped in a shop called The Savannah Bee Company. They had a whole bar for tasting honey. I fell in love with acacia honey. It's thinner, lighter taste with a hint of vanilla. I also like the tupelo honey. I can buy tupelo from a local bee keeper who gets it cheaper than SBC, but the acacia is something I've bought from SCB. 

The acacia is perfect for my green/white tea and lighter, floral & herbal teas while the tupelo seems to be a great choice for everything else. I'm using less honey than I was sugar, too. 

Anyone else a honey fanatic? What are your experiences with different honeys and the teas you drink? I've always loved honey, and thanks to my tea addiction, I'm really enjoying the honey craze I'm going through - so much that I'm sort of thinking about a honey thread. But, for tea, I just had to share here.


----------



## spotsmom

Gong Fu Tea has a 10% off coupon through the end of JULY.  Online code: web73112

Enjoy!!!


----------



## NS

spotsmom said:


> Gong Fu Tea has a 10% off coupon through the end of JULY. Online code: web73112
> 
> Enjoy!!!


Thank you!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have tried many a honey and do enjoy the variety. I tend not to use anything in my tea though. I find that if I prepare the tea properly, right water tempearture and proper steeping time, that I don't need any honey or sugar. But that is my preference.


----------



## crebel

I don't think I am doing anything differently than I have ever done and I am using the same purified water as always, why is my iced tea turning cloudy?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

No idea. I don't drink Ice Tea.

On a different note, all of my Rooiboses are running out right on time. They should mostly be out by the time the baby is born.


----------



## Chad Winters

crebel said:


> I don't think I am doing anything differently than I have ever done and I am using the same purified water as always, why is my iced tea turning cloudy?


*This seemed reasonable:*
http://www.arborteas.com/pages/cloudy-iced-tea.html
Cloudy Iced Tea? Too Weak, Strong or Bitter?

Cloudy Iced Tea
Occasionally, homemade iced tea can become cloudy, either because of the type of tea being used, or because it was chilled too rapidly. But here's the thing: It's absolutely okay if your iced tea clouds! It doesn't taste any different, and it's just as good for you as unclouded iced tea.

In a nutshell, tea clouds when chilled because the various tea solids that are dissolved in the water precipitate and become visible (sorry if that sounds a bit too much like chemistry class!). Tea made from good loose tea leaves will typically have lots of tea solids, so we suggest that you not be too worried about cloudiness.

But if you just want a nice clear glass of iced tea, make sure to cool your tea gradually or use the eco friendly cold-brew method. Also, try using teas from the Nilgiri region of India - they seem to resist clouding better than other tea varieties

*also: *
http://www.goodhousekeeping.com/recipes/cooking-tips/cloudy-iced-tea
My iced tea always gets cloudy. What's wrong? 
- Peggy Gauthier, Portland, ME, 
Answer
Blame the traces of natural oil in the brewed tea. They'll create that cloudiness if you haven't cooled it to room temperature before refrigerating. Though it may not be very attractive, it's still fine to drink.

If you've refrigerated tea too soon and it has that slightly opaque look, just pour in some boiling water (one cup per quart of iced tea) and stir to clear it. Or try this speedier tea-making method, which eliminates the lengthy cooling time: Brew it double strength (8 tea bags to 4 cups of boiling water) for 5 minutes, and add the same volume of ice cubes (4 cups) to the hot liquid when you remove the bags. Stir to melt the ice, and then refrigerate.

Read more: Cloudy Iced Tea - How to Make Iced Tea - Good Housekeeping


----------



## crebel

ProfCrash said:


> No idea. I don't drink Ice Tea.
> 
> On a different note, all of my Rooiboses are running out right on time. They should mostly be out by the time the baby is born.


But you are supposed to know the answer anyway! You are our tea guru!!

Have your tastebuds changed any for your limited caffeinated tea intake? It's still going to be limited for a few more months, isn't it? Which teas are you most looking forward to restocking?


----------



## crebel

Thanks for the information, Chad.  I'm sure that's exactly what I am doing, brewing the tea into individual glass bottles and not letting them cool enough on the counter before putting them in the frig.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

No idea. I have been pretty good about staying off the caffeine even thought the Doctor said I could have some. I think just knowing that I could have it made it a lot easier to not have it. I know that makes little sense but it is true. I have enjoyed the few glasses of Coke and Dr. Pepper that I have had the last few weeks. I have been allowing myself one glass a week. I love the 90 calorie cans. I can get the taste and enjoy it but it is not that much, which is nice.

Hubby is going to be gone this weekend so I think I might take some time to go thorough all the teas I have at the house and start clearing out the ones that are not of interest to me. I have an insane amount of tea. By now, most of it is stale because no one I know drinks as much as I do and I had a tough time giving it away. I should have posted here when I knew I was pregnant but I gave the tea away to local friends who ended up not drinking much of it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Ok, so here is my current tea list:

Green tea
Bancha TG
Honyama Sencha GF
Jasmine Dragon Pearls TV
Three kingdoms Mao Feng TV
Sencha TG
Genmaicha TG 

Pu Erh
Seven Sons GF
Touchas TG
Camels Breath GF
Bai Bing Tealight Cake GF

Oolong
High Mountain Artisinal GF
Milk Oolong GF
Bossa Nova TG
Blue Spring GF
Formosa Fancy Ming Xiang TG
Frozen Summit GF

Black
Lapsing Souchong TG
Keemun TG, TV, and Peets
Copper Knot honscha TV
Earl Grey Cream TV (my MIL likes it iced)

I have 11 empty tins and 7 teas from Teavana that are in their air tight bags.

Most of the Teavana stuff will not be repurchased. The Keemun is the exception. 

And this only the home tea. I have four or five teas at the office and all of my Rooibos. I think I have 7 Rooibos left but they are running low. I will have plenty of Plum Cinnamon because I bought a ton of that when it was in season.

I can see myself not re-ordering the Bossa Nova and Formosa Oolong from TG because I have not been drinking those much since finding GF. 

So when I finish of the Teavana stuff I will have three greens, four Pu Erhs, four Oolongs, and two black teas in my regular rotation. I can see having three or four Rooiboses. I'll end up using the extra tins for work tea although I might be at a different desk when I return from maternity leave and might not have as much space for teas so I might just bring in a few a day from home.


----------



## spotsmom

Goodness gracious, Prof!!  That's a lotta tea!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The scary thing is that is seriously paired down. Those 11 empty tins had tea in them. The Teavana in bags came as a gift, 6 months of tea.

I think at one point I had 40 or so teas.


----------



## NS

ProfCrash said:


> The scary thing is that is seriously paired down. Those 11 empty tins had tea in them. The Teavana in bags came as a gift, 6 months of tea.
> 
> I think at one point I had 40 or so teas.


I think the most I had at one time was 11.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Oh there are others in this topic who are just as bad. People tend to start off thinking 20 teas is a lot and a year later have at least that.


----------



## Atunah

ProfCrash said:


> Oh there are others in this topic who are just as bad. People tend to start off thinking 20 teas is a lot and a year later have at least that.


I don't know of what you speak.


----------



## corkyb

Atunah said:


> I don't know of what you speak.


HAH! You lie Atunah! I have more than 20 that I am going to have to toss if they go bad as quickly as people say. They have been hanging around a couple of years. I like to buy tea. I like to drink tea. But I don't like to spend all my time tinkling, so that tends to temper the latter but not the former!!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

If when youdrinkthem they taste weak, toss them. They are normally fine for a year or two in tins or air tight bags. Now that I have a better idea about what I like, I have decided to toss stuff that is older and I know that I am least likely to drink. 

Today is organize the kitchen day. I know we are going to need more space when the baby comes so I am moving teas from the counter to a small cabinet. I have to get new shelf holders because the ones we have are breaking. An entire cabinet of shelves fell today when I started taking stuff out so I have a bit more to do. Nothing was broken but it is a pain in the butt.


----------



## corkyb

ProfCrash said:


> If when youdrinkthem they taste weak, toss them. They are normally fine for a year or two in tins or air tight bags. Now that I have a better idea about what I like, I have decided to toss stuff that is older and I know that I am least likely to drink.
> 
> Today is organize the kitchen day. I know we are going to need more space when the baby comes so I am moving teas from the counter to a small cabinet. I have to get new shelf holders because the ones we have are breaking. An entire cabinet of shelves fell today when I started taking stuff out so I have a bit more to do. Nothing was broken but it is a pain in the butt.


And the tummy too, I bet!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL yup and the back.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

So baby boy is big. Big enough that my Doctor wants to induce in about 2 weeks. 

Ya look at your belly grow and you know at some point in time that the kid is going to come but it is kind of weird when you actually know that the kid is going to come and right about when he is going to come. 

really, really weird.


----------



## Atunah

Oh wow, time flies. What the heck. It feels like you just told us   

Never having had a baby, the idea that there is a person in there coming out has always been kind of wierd to me.  

But again, holy cow where did the time go  

You are feeling good otherwise? You got everything ready to go?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Feeling fine. We have a few things we need to get but for the most part we are prepared. Well, as prepared as you can be.


----------



## corkyb

Wow!  Can't believe it's here already. Does your doctor think you might deliver first?  Or does s/he know you are going to be induced for some reason?  My nephew and his gf just had a baby induced who was born this morning.  8 lb, 15 oz.  WOWZA.  S

Good luck Prof and keep us posted.  Our very own Tea Baby.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Given that he is not even close to the birth canal and I am "As tight as a drum" she did not appear to think he would come early on his own. She is reasonably certain that even with inducing that we will end up with a c section but is willing to let me try induction to see if I can avoid that. If the estimates are correct, Lucas should be over nine pounds at birth. He will be at least 8 pounds or so, since the estimates tend to be a pound off in either direction.

The best part. I have only put on 31 pounds. So I am hoping to lose a good amount of weight in the hospital.


----------



## balaspa

Now that it's summer, I am into iced tea again.  Love the iced green tea, unsweetened, from Starbucks.


----------



## BTackitt

I've been barely lurking lately because my internet connection has been spotty or non-existant..

I went to the mall, hit both Lupicia & Teavana. total heaven. Bought lots of teas, [teavana]http://www.teavana.com/tea-products/tea-cups-mugs/glass-tea-cups/p/frost-tumbler-set[/teavana], some German rock sugar, & 2 types of honey..

Today, wandering around down at the various piers, I went through the Embarcadero Market. Right on the docks, there is a tea store. Imperialtea.com None of the flavored teas that I normally prefer, but I did pick up, 1/4lb bags of Imperial Red Hibiscus, Earl Grey with Lavender, & Superior Yunnan Black. They had LOTS of these 8" discs of... oh the pressed & fermented Chinese tea things.. I can't remember the name..

anyway, I am not gone from the boards, just semi incommunicado, still enjoying my teas though.. San Francisco weather is great for tea.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Pu erh. I woul have been in heaven. Sounds like a great tea day.


----------



## BTackitt

The Superior Yunnan Black is really good. Funny story.. grandma and I drink tea at dinner, usually it's Lipton bag for her, and whatever I feel like for me. I made the SYB for both of us, and during supper I told her that it was one of my new teas. She picked up her cup, took a bare sip, put down her cup and exclaimed, "OH! It's Wonderful!" Then giggled. I'm not sure she actually tasted it at that point. she did drink it all by the end of supper but didn't say anything more. I however, went on to have 4 more 16 oz cups before bed. Re-steeped twice, it was just as delicious as the first brew.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Lucas joined us today. He weighs in at 10 pounds 2 ounces. I had a c section and am pretty happy we went that route. He is doing well and I m still feeling no pain thanks to the spinal epidural.


----------



## Atunah

Squeeeeeeeee. Congratulations.  

Yay for epidural.

Get some rest there. This is just such great news today, I needed some. 

Glad both you and Lucas are doing well.


----------



## crebel

Yippee Skippee!!!! WooHoo!!!!  Congratulations.  I'm so glad things went well and that you are feeling good.  10-2, WOW, thank goodness for the c-section.  I wish many blessings for you, DH and Lucas (and the dogs, too!).  Thanks for letting us know about our new KB nephew.


----------



## Addie

YAY! Congratulations!!!
I'm so happy to hear you both are doing well!


----------



## spotsmom

Congratulations, Prof!!  YES, we now have a KB nephew!!  Glad you're both doing well!!


----------



## Neo

Congratulations Prof!!!!!!! I'm so glad both you and Lucas are ok (love the name - same as my nephew #3, whose name I chose  ), and I'm sure the new Dad is delighted  

Please take good care of yourself and take it slow, and thank you so much for sharing this great news with us!

Hugs


----------



## Andra

ProfCrash said:


> Lucas joined us today. He weighs in at 10 pounds 2 ounces. I had a c section and am pretty happy we went that route. He is doing well and I m still feeling no pain thanks to the spinal epidural.


YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Welcome Lucas!!
I am glad to hear that everything went well.


----------



## BTackitt

at 10lbs 2oz I imagine you are thrilled to have had the c-section. WOWZER!

Hello Lucas, if you have cravings for tea, blame mommy.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Glad to have this c section but recovering is going to suck.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Congratulations Prof!


----------



## skyblue

ProfCrash said:


> Lucas joined us today. He weighs in at 10 pounds 2 ounces. I had a c section and am pretty happy we went that route. He is doing well and I m still feeling no pain thanks to the spinal epidural.


Congratulations! Blessings to you, hubby and baby Lucas!


----------



## corkyb

Wow!  Stay away for a few days and look what happens.  Tea Thread has a baby; well Prof did all the work, really.  Congratulations to you, Dad, and Lucas.  10 lbs, 2 oz, what WERE you thinking?
Glad everything went well.  I thought we were on a July induction so was just checking in for an update.  Didn't expect a new baby already!  Time sure flies where you're, er, watchig a pregnancy from afar.....I'm sure it hasn't flown for you Prof.  That's a lot of weight to be carrying around. 
Congratulations again.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

We came home from the hospital today. Lucas is napping in his crib. The dogs are trying to figure out who and what Lucas is. They are very excited. Both want to sniff and lick him but have been pretty good about listening to us. 

Breast feeding has been frustrating. He has lost 1 pound and 3 ounces, so he is just under 9 pounds right now. A bit more than normal. He feed for 6 out of 8 hours last night and was still hungry. We worked with the lactation consultant, our fourth, for 90 minutes and he was still hungry. We ended up giving him formula and he ate that in 10 minutes and feel right asleep. So it does not appear that I am producing enough milk to feed him yet. So the plan is for me to try and breast feeding him first. If after 30 minutes he is still hungry we give him expressed breast milk (I am pumping after feeding to see how much I have) and then formula.

Kind of complicated but I want to breast feed.


----------



## corkyb

Welcome home to both of you. I commend you for sticking with breast feeding through difficut adjustment.  I am not a mother, so don't kno what it woud be like, but I'm not sure how long I would last if I had to have someone sucking my breast or six out of eight hours.  So you go, Prof.  But dont' be afraid to do something different if it doesn't work out for you.   

And congrats again to all of you.  Can we see some pictures soon?  Is this our first tea thread baby?  I think it is.
That means Lucas will be a heavy tea drinker for sure.

Today I brewed some artisan garden milk oolong from Zhi tea and steeped twice.  It was fabuous tea.  I am not a connoisseur of oolong but I do know I like most of it.  Since it's well over a year old, didn't think it would be any good, but it was fine.

Night
paula


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The supplementation seems to be working. He put weight on while staying on the breast for 30 minutes. I am thinking of feeding him from both breasts and skipping the pumping. He oes go through a good amount of formula after brast feeding but that is ok. Hopefully he is getting a good amount of the benefits from the breat milk.


----------



## Atunah

I have never heard of kombucha, so I wont be any help with that. I will check out that link so I can find out what it is.  

I got another order from Gong Fu with the 10% coupon. I figure I might as well stock up on my regulars. I did get a 2ounce bag of the white champagne raspberry. That is some yummy stuff, but I can't make that in my teavana teamaker anymore. I made a cup and then I made a black tea afterwards, and the black tea had a strong flavor smell and taste from the white champagne. I rinsed and rinsed the tea maker and it still smelled like it. That is some strong flavoring, even though its not overwhelming in the cup when brewed. I had to soak the maker with vinegar and baking soda and now its back to normal. I am making that one with a throw away filter from now on.  

Hope everything is still going well with you and Lucas, Prof.


----------



## Jen

*PROF!!!!* Congratulations!!! I'm so excited for all 3 of you. We'd love pictures!!!

*T.L.* - I'm a total tea rookie too, so hopefully some of the veterans can help you!!


----------



## Atunah

Well I am reading that link on Kombucha and I am totally confused at what the heck that is  . So its an additive to the tea? Its like something that needs to ferment in a tea you brew with sugar? 

Reminds me of when I used to make my own rye bread and also made my own starter and you just keep that thing going by feeding it. But I am unclear what that has to do with tea yet. Am I living under a rock? Is that a common drink somewhere?


----------



## Jane Topearu

I see a few other people mentioned they also like licorice root tea.  I am also a fan, but I have recently started mixing it with ginger tea - very nice combination.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I have never heard of kombucha, so I wont be any help with that. I will check out that link so I can find out what it is.
> 
> I got another order from Gong Fu with the 10% coupon. I figure I might as well stock up on my regulars. I did get a 2ounce bag of the white champagne raspberry. That is some yummy stuff, but I can't make that in my teavana teamaker anymore. I made a cup and then I made a black tea afterwards, and the black tea had a strong flavor smell and taste from the white champagne. I rinsed and rinsed the tea maker and it still smelled like it. That is some strong flavoring, even though its not overwhelming in the cup when brewed. I had to soak the maker with vinegar and baking soda and now its back to normal. I am making that one with a throw away filter from now on.


I've never heard of the komboucha either, so I'm no help.

I have brewed the white champagne raspeberry in the Ingenuitea (I think pretty much the same thing as your Teavana teamaker) and didn't notice any effect there, but that would be pretty disconcerting to get that raspberry flavor coming through to another tea. Glad you finally got the aftertaste out of your pot and that you are enjoying the tea. That is one I didn't bring on vacation with me and I should have.


----------



## BTackitt

Hiya TL! Glad you found us! 

I am loving the Superior Yunnan Black I got a couple weeks ago.. gonna have to get some more. $20 for 1/4 lb though..


----------



## Sienna_98

I like kombucha (I buy it pre-made at the grocery store), but I'm not familiar with it mixed with tea and I'm not sure that appeals.  I like the fruitier flavors of kombucha which help balance the sourness.  I'd be interested to see what you thought though.  I see people selling the starter (I forget what's actually called) on craigslist all the time, but the last thing I need is another hobby/obsession, LOL.


----------



## Atunah

Looks like Tea Gschwendner has some new items, tea, accessories and they now also carry rock sugar made of pure cane sugar. 

You have to look under new items, for some reason they haven't added it to the rock sugar category yet under honey and sugar


----------



## NS

I ordered bunch of samples at Adagio. com. Liked black blackberry and green with apricot so far.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Cool. If you like adiago you probably will like Teavana


----------



## NS

ProfCrash said:


> Cool. If you like adiago you probably will like Teavana


I like Teavana's teas more. I wanted to find something different and I really like the site, but I probably try some other ones in the future, too. The gunpowder from adiago is really good and berry blast mix with other tea.


----------



## Atunah

I started my full obsession with Adagio. The option to get a sample of any tea, helped me narrow down the types of teas I like, and which I didn't. So I didn't waste too much money and tea to go across all the types. It was always fun to get a box of a lot of sample sizes and do tea tastings all weekend  

There are still a couple of teas I order there. Their site is easy, you earn points and they do have a nice selection.


----------



## NS

I also enjoyed reading about tea growing and making from different farmers. 

I agree, it was fun to get the whole box of teas. I still haven't tried all of them.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I had fun meeting cerebellum the other day. We had a nice tea exchange. I was rather bummed that I couldn't go tea shopping with her but I had to go to the doctor. It turns out that I had an infected spider bite, I thought it looked like lyme's but the rash was wrong. I prefer infected spider bite. With an a this timing and antibiotics. Things rapidly improved.

I still wish we could have gone to Teavana together.


----------



## Michelle Muto

I just told a friend about Adagio. While we both love Teavana, Adagio is so much cheaper, and those samples really are great. Adagio is the only one to carry the equivalent of Black Dragon pearls, which is a staple in my house. But, the samples... it's sort of like a mini Christmas and the best way to discover new teas. My friend said she was a little overwhelmed at all the tea choices!

Hey, has anyone heard of this place for teas? http://theteaspot.com/loose-leaf-tea/?gclid=COz1mZ6xvLECFc2a7QodexsATQ


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The number of teas that are available can be overwhelming which is why samples are great. It doesn't take long to start zeroing in on what you prefer.

I am in the process of finishing off teas and have decided to restock my favorites only. I have a good amount of teas that are good and I enjoy but I don't drink them regularly.  I am hoping to get my collection down to 20 teas. I would like to use only one shelf at the house.


----------



## NS

Michelle Muto said:


> I just told a friend about Adagio. While we both love Teavana, Adagio is so much cheaper, and those samples really are great. Adagio is the only one to carry the equivalent of Black Dragon pearls, which is a staple in my house. But, the samples... it's sort of like a mini Christmas and the best way to discover new teas. My friend said she was a little overwhelmed at all the tea choices!
> 
> Hey, has anyone heard of this place for teas? http://theteaspot.com/loose-leaf-tea/?gclid=COz1mZ6xvLECFc2a7QodexsATQ


Great looking store! Thank you for posting. Going to check it closer.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Here is Lucas.

The oriental beauty from crebel is very yummy. I am having blue springs oolong today. Lucas falls asleep when breast feeding so I am guessing caffeine is not an issue for him.


----------



## cmg.sweet

He is ADORABLE!!!  And it sounds like maybe he is going to be a tea drinker too


----------



## Atunah

Oh how cute.  . Thanks for posting the picture. Glad you can drink your teas again to relax at least a bit in between.


----------



## crebel

ProfCrash said:


> Here is Lucas.
> 
> The oriental beauty from crebel is very yummy. I am having blue springs oolong today. Lucas falls asleep when breast feeding so I am guessing caffeine is not an issue for him.


He is a cutie-patootie! It was so fun to see LOTS of pictures of him at the meet-up. Good work!

I had a feeling you would like the Oriental Beauty. Because of the price I don't drink it every day, but I think it is a really special oolong. Have you tried the organic puerh yet? I haven't started into the teas you brought me, but I am looking forward to them.

Steve & Reba, who were with me at the meetup, and I went back to Reston that last Friday and made a stop at the Teavana. They have a much larger and nicer selection of teapots than the store here. I converted Steve to a Perfect Teamaker and top hat infuser while I was visiting (he was using a teaball, *shudder*), and he left Teavana with a rather large bag of "accessories", but no teas - YET. Do you have any other tea stores in the area I should let him know about?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Not that I know of but I have not looked.


----------



## corkyb

MamaProfCrash said:


> Here is Lucas.
> 
> The oriental beauty from crebel is very yummy. I am having blue springs oolong today. Lucas falls asleep when breast feeding so I am guessing caffeine is not an issue for him.


Oh finally, a picture of Lucas. He looks adorable (and BIG)!


----------



## corkyb

crebel said:


> He is a cutie-patootie! It was so fun to see LOTS of pictures of him at the meet-up. Good work!
> 
> I had a feeling you would like the Oriental Beauty. Because of the price I don't drink it every day, but I think it is a really special oolong. Have you tried the organic puerh yet? I haven't started into the teas you brought me, but I am looking forward to them.
> 
> Steve & Reba, who were with me at the meetup, and I went back to Reston that last Friday and made a stop at the Teavana. They have a much larger and nicer selection of teapots than the store here. I converted Steve to a Perfect Teamaker and top hat infuser while I was visiting (he was using a teaball, *shudder*), and he left Teavana with a rather large bag of "accessories", but no teas - YET. Do you have any other tea stores in the area I should let him know about?


I think I have Oriental Beauty from Zhi tea and I love it. In fact, I think I will go make a pot before it gets to warm in here and see if I can motivate myself to do some cleaning and picking up


----------



## MamaProfCrash

corkyb said:


> Oh finally, a picture of Lucas. He looks adorable (and BIG)!


I am reasonably sure he is over 12 pounds right now. He seems to enjoy eying. Napping, not so much but the kid is a champion eater. Feeding him now and then going to Starbucks or a hot cocoa and an hour of silly online games way from non napping but very tired little boy.


----------



## Atunah

I like your new name


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Thanks. I figured it fit.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I just had the organic Pu-erh from gong fu that Crebel gave me. Very yummy.


----------



## Atunah

MamaProfCrash said:


> I just had the organic Pu-erh from gong fu that Crebel gave me. Very yummy.


Are you back to your usual tea consumption? Or are you pacing yourself while you feed Lucas.

Thanks for the pics, he is so cute. . Never having had babies, I have to live through others. 

I been mostly drinking the teas from Gong Fu lately, my poor TeaGschwendner selection has been feeling lonely. So I am back to drinking some of them again too. I think its the shiny new toy thing with me. I get stuck on some teas, then I need something else in between, then back to those.

Today I been having some Vietnam tea from TG and some milk oolong from Gong Fu. I have been drinking so much fizzy water from my soda maker, that I have been drinking just a tad less tea. Its also really really hot here with no rain in site. It usually doesn't bother me and I always still drink hot tea, but I guess its getting to me. I still have a few cups a day, but its about cut in half or so.

For some reason I haven't touched any of my flavored teas at all in a while. Just don't have the taste for them right now.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am taking it slow with tea. I tend to drink more at work, probably because I am at my desk and I tend to want something to do other than work. There is more to do at home and my tea is not right in front of me.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have a bit of a cold. Booooo I checked a web site to find out what meds are safest for breast feeding. One of the homeopathic remedies for a scratchy throat is strong, hot black tea. Being a devoted mother, I have been making Seven Sons Pu-erh from Gong Fu. Tonight I take my normal Alka Seltzer Cold Plus.


----------



## crebel

MamaProfCrash said:


> I have a bit of a cold. Booooo I checked a web site to find out what meds are safest for breast feeding. One of the homeopathic remedies for a scratchy throat is strong, hot black tea. Being a devoted mother, I have been making Seven Sons Pu-erh from Gong Fu. Tonight I take my normal Alka Seltzer Cold Plus.


Such a good, devoted mother! Feel better soon. How long does a cake of 7 Sons last you in normal tea-drinking mode?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have had the same cake for over a year. I have six different Pu-erh so I rotate through them. I would guess that I would go through a cake in a year normally.


----------



## Atunah

I have been looking at that cake, everytime I look at the Gong Fu store. How tight is that thing, I mean do you have to really work to saw some pieces off? 

I also thought I lost a 4 ounce bag of english breakfast from my last Gong Fu order. I am still not sure. I ordered 2 of the 4oz bags last time and I could have sworn I hadn't opened one yet. I can only find one of them, so I must have plowed through one of them already. Unless my cat carried it off somewhere.  

Is your cold any better yet Prof? 

Tea Gschwendner has a $1 shipping on orders over $20 today and tomorrow only. No code needed.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I have been looking at that cake, everytime I look at the Gong Fu store. How tight is that thing, I mean do you have to really work to saw some pieces off?
> 
> I also thought I lost a 4 ounce bag of english breakfast from my last Gong Fu order. I am still not sure. I ordered 2 of the 4oz bags last time and I could have sworn I hadn't opened one yet. I can only find one of them, so I must have plowed through one of them already. Unless my cat carried it off somewhere.
> 
> Is your cold any better yet Prof?
> 
> Tea Gschwendner has a $1 shipping on orders over $20 today and tomorrow only. No code needed.


I used a hammer and screwdriver on the one I had...Prof may be able to give you a better idea. I'm going to the big city for the weekend, I'll ask them what they do.

I bet you did go through a bag of English Breakfast already, didn't you say DH was drinking that one too? I still like the Irish Breakfast or Anna's Choice better myself. Aren't we lucky the have so many choices for great, plain black tea?!


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> I used a hammer and screwdriver on the one I had...Prof may be able to give you a better idea. I'm going to the big city for the weekend, I'll ask them what they do.
> 
> I bet you did go through a bag of English Breakfast already, didn't you say DH was drinking that one too? I still like the Irish Breakfast or Anna's Choice better myself. Aren't we lucky the have so many choices for great, plain black tea?!


Hubby just grabs whatever. So I guess he couldn't have helped with the plowing. I do like the Anna's and the Irish too, it has more profile than the english breakfast. But in the morning my stomach is still trying to normalize and for some reason the EB is the most gentle on me. I think the anna's and Irish both have some Keemun in it and it can be a little harsher on me. Its just in the morning where I have to be careful. I switch to the others in the afternoon.

I tend to get less heartburn on the EB than most other teas. Its just something I have to deal with. I gave up coffee because of it, but I be darned if they can pry my teas from my hands.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I can't believe it has been two months.


----------



## crebel

He's a keeper!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I can't remember what I used. I actually took an hour or so and broke up all of my cakes so I could store them in tins. That way I could use them at work.

The cold is better. I am still congested and the throat is dealing with gunk but it is better.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

"He's a keeper!"

We think so! He is so big, 99th percentile in height (15 lbs 3oz) and height (25 inches).  And I love every little bit of the guy.


----------



## Atunah

Love all the stuffed bears overhead. 

He is adorable.


----------



## Pietro Reviglio

I'm afraid I'm stuck with Earl Gray...
I keep trying other options but never found a good substitute.
Any suggestions by other tea lovers who also happen to love Earl Gray?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

"He's a keeper!"

We think so! He is so big, 99th percentile in height (15 lbs 3oz) and height (25 inches).  And I love every little bit of the guy.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Reviglio said:


> I'm afraid I'm stuck with Earl Gray...
> I keep trying other options but never found a good substitute.
> Any suggestions by other tea lovers who also happen to love Earl Gray?


LOL I have about 40 suggestions for ya...

Let's narrow them down. What brand of earl grey are you drinking? Are you open to drinking loose leaf tea? There are so many more options with loose leaf. What type of food do you like? Those flavors can be found in teas.


----------



## cmg.sweet

MamaProf, he is too cute!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

One of my favorites from today.


----------



## Pietro Reviglio

MamaProfCrash said:


> LOL I have about 40 suggestions for ya...
> 
> Let's narrow them down. What brand of earl grey are you drinking? Are you open to drinking loose leaf tea? There are so many more options with loose leaf. What type of food do you like? Those flavors can be found in teas.


I don't have a favorite brand... but generally prefer tea bags... I know, I know, a tea lover should be drinking loose leaf tea... shame on me 
I like sweets but I don't seem to like sweet teas like vanilla flavored or something. I keep trying other kinds of teas, but in the end Earl Gray comes out on top... Looking forward to a few suggestions


----------



## MamaProfCrash

If you like black tea, there are two Chinese black teas that are excellent, Keemun and lapshang souchang (sp).  They have very distinctive tastes but I don't know if you can get them in bags.


----------



## spotsmom

I really like Keemun from Upton Tea.  Good price too, but only loose leaf.


----------



## corkyb

MamaProfCrash said:


> One of my favorites from today.


Oh my God, what an adorable baby, Prof. he gets cuter every time I see him. I can't believe it's been two months already
Paula


----------



## Pietro Reviglio

MamaProfCrash said:


> If you like black tea, there are two Chinese black teas that are excellent, Keemun and lapshang souchang (sp). They have very distinctive tastes but I don't know if you can get them in bags.


I'll see if I can get them 
Thanks. Perhpas the Earl Gray days will be soon over!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Honestly, loose leaf takes maybe 30 seconds longer to make then a bag. Loose leaf tastes better and tends to be less expensive. If you wanted to, you could even make your own tea bags when you are watching your favorite show.


----------



## BTackitt

I have found that WATER really makes a HUGE difference in how tea tastes. I spent the summer in San Francisco with wonderful tap water, and my tea tasted great! I came home, made a pot just like I had in SF, tapwater, and ick. The same tea did NOT taste nearly as good with the water from my tap here in TX.
So, I am back to making tea with good tasting bottled water. Brewed up a pot last night, poured it into my thermos this morning with a few ice-cubes I made w/bottled water as well, and had lovely iced tea all day.


----------



## Pietro Reviglio

I agree! Water makes a huge difference. 
I'll try loose leaf some time...


----------



## wiccanhot

Hi!

I need some help.

I own a http://www.cuisinart.com/products/tea_kettles/tea-100.html It smells very strongly of green tea and I can't get the smell out. I want to make black tea with it but I'm afraid the green tea smell will overpower the flavor of the black tea. It's made of glass/stainless steel. I filled it with diluted vinegar and let it sit for a few hours. It didn't help.

Is there anything else I can try?

Thanks,

WiccanHot


----------



## Eric Zawadzki

This is a fun little thread. 

My journey to tea was a strange one. Happened at a Doctor Who themed room party at a sci-fi convention. They were out of British beers and offered me tea as a consolation. When I told them I didn't drink tea, they told me that was the wrong answer and shoved a steaming mug of jasmine tea into my hands. So I drank it, and it was okay. Became convention friends with the folks that run that party a couple times a year, and I got in the habit of drinking tea there just, you know, socially. Three years passed.

After the most recent convention in early July I found myself craving tea, so I snuck some of my wife's herbal tea (nice, inoffensive lemon tea) out of the cabinet and furtively brewed it according to the directions on the box. I had a cold at the time and used that as my excuse, but I was honestly just craving it. That turned out to be pretty good, and soon I was rapidly depleting her small collection - jasmine, green tea with lemon, various herbal teas. A couple weeks after I started drinking tea almost daily, I found myself standing in the tea aisle at the grocery store, just sort of staring at all the varieties in a sort of ferret shock. Had no idea which ones I'd enjoy and which ones would disappoint, so I stuck to the familiar - green tea with lemon and Oolong.

My wife gave me a strange look when I came home with boxes of tea, but I think she was too surprised to question it. I mean, it had been a really bad cold, after all. When I came back three weeks later with 3 boxes of tea to replace the ones I had already consumed, plus two sample packs (one herbal and one British black teas), I think we all had to admit that I had become a tea-drinker after many years of drinking strictly coffee. But I don't have a tea problem. Really... *smirk*


----------



## MamaProfCrash

wiccanhot said:


> Hi!
> 
> I need some help.
> 
> I own a http://www.cuisinart.com/products/tea_kettles/tea-100.html It smells very strongly of green tea and I can't get the smell out. I want to make black tea with it but I'm afraid the green tea smell will overpower the flavor of the black tea. It's made of glass/stainless steel. I filled it with diluted vinegar and let it sit for a few hours. It didn't help.
> 
> Is there anything else I can try?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> WiccanHot


Green tea will not over power black tea, black tea can over power green tea. I have used the same cast iron tea pot For blacks and greens and not had a problem. I think you will be fine. Personally, I would not steep tea in it but buy a separate pot or two. I am looking at a third cat iron pot with the idea of using one pot for blacks and reds, one for green, and one for Oolongs.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Eric Zawadzki said:


> This is a fun little thread.
> 
> My journey to tea was a strange one. Happened at a Doctor Who themed room party at a sci-fi convention. They were out of British beers and offered me tea as a consolation. When I told them I didn't drink tea, they told me that was the wrong answer and shoved a steaming mug of jasmine tea into my hands. So I drank it, and it was okay. Became convention friends with the folks that run that party a couple times a year, and I got in the habit of drinking tea there just, you know, socially. Three years passed.
> 
> After the most recent convention in early July I found myself craving tea, so I snuck some of my wife's herbal tea (nice, inoffensive lemon tea) out of the cabinet and furtively brewed it according to the directions on the box. I had a cold at the time and used that as my excuse, but I was honestly just craving it. That turned out to be pretty good, and soon I was rapidly depleting her small collection - jasmine, green tea with lemon, various herbal teas. A couple weeks after I started drinking tea almost daily, I found myself standing in the tea aisle at the grocery store, just sort of staring at all the varieties in a sort of ferret shock. Had no idea which ones I'd enjoy and which ones would disappoint, so I stuck to the familiar - green tea with lemon and Oolong.
> 
> My wife gave me a strange look when I came home with boxes of tea, but I think she was too surprised to question it. I mean, it had been a really bad cold, after all. When I came back three weeks later with 3 boxes of tea to replace the ones I had already consumed, plus two sample packs (one herbal and one British black teas), I think we all had to admit that I had become a tea-drinker after many years of drinking strictly coffee. But I don't have a tea problem. Really... *smirk*


Great story.

Now let's talk loose leaf vs bags.....

(winks)


----------



## wiccanhot

MamaProfCrash said:


> Green tea will not over power black tea, black tea can over power green tea. I have used the same cast iron tea pot For blacks and greens and not had a problem. I think you will be fine. Personally, I would not steep tea in it but buy a separate pot or two. I am looking at a third cat iron pot with the idea of using one pot for blacks and reds, one for green, and one for Oolongs.


Thank you!

WiccanHot


----------



## Eric Zawadzki

MamaProfCrash said:


> Great story.
> 
> Now let's talk loose leaf vs bags.....
> 
> (winks)


*laughs* I might have to do that eventually. I'm still setting a timer to make sure I'm steeping enough but not too much, though, so I might still be too much of a n00b for those little metal mesh balls. They look nifty, though.


----------



## Atunah

Eric Zawadzki said:


> *laughs* I might have to do that eventually. I'm still setting a timer to make sure I'm steeping enough but not too much, though, so I might still be too much of a n00b for those little metal mesh balls. They look nifty, though.


I always set a timer for my tea. I even use a scale to measure out the right amount of grams. 

One easy way for you to get started might be to make your own teabags from quality loose leaf.

Like these kind of paper filters work great for that. You could get some good tea and then pre fill a bunch of those and keep them in a tin. Then you can brew your tea like you always have. But it will be much better. . Then you can get enabled here to move on to better and bigger things like teapots, teacups, kettles, etc. 

Here are the filters I am talking about



They have a flap on the top which you just tuck in, they are nice and large for the tea to expand.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Since MamaProf is probably busy with the little cutie I'll jump in......

Nnnnooooooo!!! Not the little mesh ball!  When you are ready try a finum basket infuser or something similar.  Gives the tea leaves room to expand.


----------



## BTackitt

I bought this so I would have 2 baskets.


----------



## Eric Zawadzki

cmg.sweet said:


> Since MamaProf is probably busy with the little cutie I'll jump in......
> 
> Nnnnooooooo!!! Not the little mesh ball! When you are ready try a finum basket infuser or something similar. Gives the tea leaves room to expand.


I see. Mesh ball bad. Homemade teabags perfectly acceptable. Finum basket infuser things best.

So, what is the qualitative difference between the cheap hot pot my wife has been using since she was in college versus all these fancy tea pots? They all boil water, right? Okay, so maybe I'm borderline trolling on the subject with that last question, but I'm genuinely curious about what accessories will improve the experience and which ones will end up just collecting dust in my cupboards.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Tea balls evil. They do not give the tea enough room to expand. I love the tea infuser below. It gives the tea all the room you need to make a great cup.

http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/6025/Magic-Tea-Maker/

As for the kettles, different teas require different water temperatures in order to make a perfect up. One big problem people have with tea is that they steep it for too long and in boiling water. Essentially, they over cook the tea and make it taste bitter. Think of spinach. When sautéed or steamed properly it is awesome. Over cook it and it tastes awful. Tea is the same way. Greens and whites are more delicate and should not be made with boiling water.

There are tea timer apps available. Teavana even has one that sets the timer for the specific Teavana tea.


----------



## Eric Zawadzki

MamaProfCrash said:


> As for the kettles, different teas require different water temperatures in order to make a perfect cup. One big problem people have with tea is that they steep it for too long and in boiling water. Essentially, they over cook the tea and make it taste bitter. Think of spinach. When sautéed or steamed properly it is awesome. Over cook it and it tastes awful. Tea is the same way. Greens and whites are more delicate and should not be made with boiling water.


I did not know that. I know that with the various medicinal teas you definitely don't want to use boiling water, but I haven't fiddled with those much. So far I think I've struggled more with black teas than green, but that's likely partially because I'm picking green teas that are flavored (without going into "flavor of added ingredient overpowers flavor of tea" territory, which I quickly learned to avoid). The only time I've really gone wrong making a good tea undrinkable involved adding too much sugar or thinking that cream/milk was a good idea (haven't found a tea that tasted better with cream, yet).

So maybe I'm still easing into the whole thing by starting with the "girly drink" equivalents in the tea world. Certainly my palate hasn't been refined with years of practice. I just started drinking tea regularly in July. Oolong and jasmine just have nice flavors that don't need garnish. Anything lemony goes well with a dash of sugar. I'm still working out how to make the black teas. It's just so easy once you've found a few varieties you really like to just stop experimenting with new ones.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

There are few green teas that should be made with boiling water. If ou are making it properly you should not need crem or sugar. I think the majority of the folks in this thread drink their tea straight.


----------



## Eric Zawadzki

MamaProfCrash said:


> There are few green teas that should be made with boiling water. If ou are making it properly you should not need crem or sugar. I think the majority of the folks in this thread drink their tea straight.


Hm. I came out of a sweet and blond coffee (and mochas) addiction, so adding sugar seemed like a no-brainer. I'll have to experiment with lower temperature water.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It depends on the tea. Follow the directions for whatever you are making. If it a green, or hold I say a decent green, the water should be boiled and cooled to something in the 175 range. The highest temp I use on a green tea is 195. Buti use only loose leaf.


----------



## hsuthard

I haven't been on this thread in a while, but want to share with everyone my newest tea love! And hopefully get some ideas on new teas to order. We just moved from Florida to Hawaii and in the process (1) I no longer had access to instant hot water in the kitchen from our bottled water dispenser and (2) I threw out all my opened tea tins in order to start out fresh (our stuff spent three months in storage and delivery).

So a big concern once we'd found our new home was the best way to get hot ware for my teas. I finally ordered this beauty:



This thing is great! Instant hot water whenever I need it, and uses very little electricity. It holds 4 liters of water, so I can go a day and a half between refills. I'm really enjoying it.

Which brings me to my severe lack of tea . I haven't had this little tea in I can't remember how long. I brought two tins of Harney & Sons with me as well as some assorted bags to hold me until we were settled. And I picked up some recommended local tea flavors (pineapple, of course, and mango). I'd like to try some samplers of loose tea if anyone can recommend some? I generally prefer flavored, fragrant black teas. I have a bag of fantastic green tea from China that I love. There's also a great variety of Asian teas available in the stores if anyone has specific recommendations.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have one of those. I keep 208 degree watering it and use the Cuisinart kettle formy other temps.

Not being a big fan of flavored teas, I will let the others chime in with tea suggestions.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

For the record, I have been a tea enthusiast for ten years now and I am still experimenting. In the last  year i added Chinese blacks and Pu-Erhs to my collection. There are so many different flavors and varieties out there.


----------



## NS

Atunah said:


> I always set a timer for my tea. I even use a scale to measure out the right amount of grams.
> 
> One easy way for you to get started might be to make your own teabags from quality loose leaf.
> 
> Like these kind of paper filters work great for that. You could get some good tea and then pre fill a bunch of those and keep them in a tin. Then you can brew your tea like you always have. But it will be much better. . Then you can get enabled here to move on to better and bigger things like teapots, teacups, kettles, etc.
> 
> Here are the filters I am talking about
> 
> 
> 
> They have a flap on the top which you just tuck in, they are nice and large for the tea to expand.


This seems so complicated! I just drop my loose leaves into my cast iron teapot, pour boiling water over, wait for about two minutes and here I go. I might try once to do it proper way...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Natasha A. Salnikova said:


> This seems so complicated! I just drop my loose leaves into my cast iron teapot, pour boiling water over, wait for about two minutes and here I go. I might try once to do it proper way...


I think the way you do it is pretty similar to how it is done in Asia. I know my Chinese and Japanese friends make tea that way. But they drink it pretty fast. My concern would be that I don't drink my tea fast enough and the tea over steeps.


----------



## Atunah

It is a bit more complicated with the filters, I don't use them for anything but things with camomille in it. Them things get stuck on anything. I just put that out there for Eric, if he wants to continue using tea bags as he is used too. We are trying to wean him off store bought tea bags.  

I been using mostly my magic teamaker thingy from Teavana. Tea in, water in, set timer to brewing time and when done, set on top of cup of small pot. Done.


----------



## Eric Zawadzki

Atunah said:


> It is a bit more complicated with the filters, I don't use them for anything but things with camomille in it. Them things get stuck on anything. I just put that out there for Eric, if he wants to continue using tea bags as he is used too. We are trying to wean him off store bought tea bags.
> 
> I been using mostly my magic teamaker thingy from Teavana. Tea in, water in, set timer to brewing time and when done, set on top of cup of small pot. Done.


Baby steps!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The Teavana infuser is great and a lot easier than filters and making our own bags.


----------



## NS

That's true. I do drink my tea pretty fast


----------



## PatrickWalts

Tea, Earl Grey, hot; make it so.  Engage!


----------



## hsuthard

PatrickWalts said:


> Tea, Earl Grey, hot; make it so. Engage!


Have you seen this? I think maybe it's aimed directly at consumers like you


----------



## PatrickWalts

hsuthard said:


> Have you seen this? I think maybe it's aimed directly at consumers like you


I had just seen that right before I posted.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Yay! I survived! I drove down to the Las Vegas Strip to Teavana. Fashion show mall is a place I like to avoid except for my biannual venture for fountain pen ink. It's just not the drive across town but the vendors that try to get you to their stand. Today I just pointed at my phone and said I am running an errand between classes. The two ladies that approached just nodded the guy glared at me. The key thing is I GOT IT!!!

2.8 ounces of matcha green tea for 35 bucks. I could get other brands from amazon, but I got Teavana's due to its rep. I got it to mate myself green tea lattes before I go to school instead of making the stop at Starbucks

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Sounds like a great trip! How do you make a green tea lattes?


----------



## Atunah

MamaProfCrash said:


> Sounds like a great trip! How do you make a green tea lattes?


I was just going to ask the same thing. . Would you mind sharing your recipe Vegas? I never used matcha before, do you just treat it like powder and mix it in?


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Atunah said:


> I was just going to ask the same thing. . Would you mind sharing your recipe Vegas? I never used matcha before, do you just treat it like powder and mix it in?


yes you do. The thing that separates Matcha from other grades of green tea has to do with the growing process. The tea leaf in matured in the shade for a number of days. The industry standard is 20 days, but teavana does theirs for 30. By reducing the amount of sunlight bymore than 75 percent forces the tea to grow larger leafs and produce for chorophyll. The entire leaf is ground into a fine powder and which you add to water, milk, or whatever your want. Since you taking in the whole leaf rather than seeping it, you ingest more of the nutrients the tea has to other. Matcha green tea also yeilds a bright green color. I bought regular ground green tea, not matcha, and its noticibly different. Matcha also gives a creamier taster. The non-matcha ground tea I bought last night was quite bitter and when mixed in with milk created an ugly green.









note the green tea kitkat at the bottom of my latte. THEY ARE AMAZING!








I am trying to be better with my caffeine intake. Taking in green tea instead of coffee, which is hard. I usually go to work for my green tea lattes, but when I am off it can be expensive. it made sense to buy my own matcha.

When I make green tea lattes, I don't froth anything since I take it in iced. SO just have my reusable cup, milk, ice, green tea to taste, and little to no sugar. basically all you are doing is replacing espresso with matcha green tea. Weather is going to change soon so I might be switching to hot lattes soon.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks for that explanation. 

So how much matcha do I use in like one latte. Like a teaspoon or something like that?  If I make it hot, do I just stir it into the hot milk? Or some hot water? Sounds yummy. I am more of a hot drink type, so I'd be making it hot.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

i personaly use milk or soy milk. Never really matcha with water, because at home I also have genmai cha which I prefer hot. Genmai is a green tea you seep like you usually use for teas. Its green tea with roasted and popped brown rice. That flavor is more buttery.

I prefer my matcha strong so I use more than a teaspoon. 

For hot some people had matcha to a small amount of hot water wisk to avoid clumps and add more hot water/milk.  I keep meaning to make it with soy, but haven't picked some up. Soy milk is already sweetened so I wouldn't be adding any sugar or stevia to it.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks a lot. I am going to have to try this. 

I love Genmai cha. I really like it in winter for some reason.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

i took a picture of two "matcha" brands.
the one on the right is Teavana's and other is on Amazon's "Traditional Pure Green Tea Powder"


----------



## BTackitt

Th bright green is the color I remember from living in Japan.


----------



## JRTomlin

I just got a pound of a very nice, oaky Scottish breakfast tea, a blend of Assam and Kenyan black tea. It's definitely my tea of choice.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I was weak and bought another tin of Matcha from Wholefoods. It's good. Price is the same as Teavana

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I might have to get me some matcha. I love me some worm tea, aka genmaicha. I love the slight salty taste from the toasted rice in it. Great stuff


----------



## spotsmom

I recently bought a 4 cup teapot from Upton.  I'm thinking about knitting a cozy for it.  Anyone have a pattern or bought one online that is pretty ("pretty" as not like something my grandmother would have purchased)?


----------



## BTackitt

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/cozies.php

has lots of free cozy patterns. (I gooogled)


----------



## NS

And I thought I knew my tea... I learn every day from you guys.  Green tea latte at home...


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Honestly I wouldn't know about green tea latte if it wasn't for work. I started to buy my own matcha cuz when I wasn't at work I spent so much on my green tea latte cuz I can have more than one a day especially at school. School is where I do most of my caffeine intake take.

Starbucks has their green tea latte I get it with soy and no sweetener

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spotsmom

BTackitt said:


> http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/cozies.php
> 
> has lots of free cozy patterns. (I gooogled)


Wow, BT, there are a lot of people who are way better knitters than I!! Thanks for the link. Hope the boys are well.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

First homemade HOT green tea latte. milk frothed with my french press. Forgot to sweeten it with stevia since I used to using soy milk which is already sweet. I made it with whole milk tonight.

Its smiling at you!

thanks finally was able to fix it from my computer


----------



## BTackitt

Vegas_Asian said:


> First homemade HOT green tea latte. milk frothed with my french press. Forgot to sweeten it with stevia since I used to using soy milk which is already sweet. I made it with whole milk tonight.
> 
> Its smiling at you!


Fixed end img tag.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Thanks I didn't know I messed that up.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Four Oolongs and a pu-erh for my birthday.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Lucas is trying to become the great pumpkin.


----------



## crebel

^^ totally adorable! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Aw, look at that cute little face!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

He is almost four months old and at least 17 pounds. He is grabbing toys, pulling on toys, eating toys. He loves to stand, with help, and dance. If he would sleep through the night life would be perfect.


----------



## Atunah

Holy cow time flies  

He is just so adorable.


----------



## BTackitt

Lucas needs his blankie to sit up all night with Linus.


----------



## Atunah

Holy cow my latest order from Gong Fu must have been teleported.   

I ordered on Friday around noon, got a ship notice on saturday and its out for delivery today  

I see on tracking it was processed in IA on Saturday evening. Arrived at the main sorting here (TX) yesterday evening. Got to my local office at 4 am this morning and on the truck and out the door  

Beam me up Scotty indeed  

Hubby ran out of his beloved Irish breakfast, so this is handy.  

But lard the folks at Gong-Fu are fast to get an order out to the shipper.


----------



## Lee44

I am an Earl Grey lover myself!  A little cream or milk, something sweet and I am in heaven.  Although, I must admit to a coffee addiction, as well.


----------



## Atunah

Lee44 said:


> I am an Earl Grey lover myself! A little cream or milk, something sweet and I am in heaven. Although, I must admit to a coffee addiction, as well.


I wore myself out of drinking earl grey. . For a while I had like 6 different varieties in the house. I think I overdid it slightly.  You put cream in an early grey? .

So my out for delivery tea can't get to me because the idoits in the office have the office closed for remodeling. They "might" be open again tomorrow. Even though I was home, the post office cannot deliver to my door as I live in an apartment and they will only deliver to the office. I hate apartment living. 

I have no clue how or when I'll get that package.


----------



## Jen

*PROF*, he is so adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love his little pumpkin costume and I just want to squeeze his cheeks!

I'm also loving colder weather but only so I can break my boots back out and that I don't love tea as much when it's 90 degrees outside. I vary little, my favorite is the Orange Youthberry blend from Teavana, and I tend to stick with what I like! Also love Mate Vana for when I need some caffeine and some others for variety.


----------



## Lee44

Atunah,

Yes.  Earl Grey and some type of creamer!  I know, kind of amazing and amusing!


----------



## kdawna

What a beautiful little pumpkin! I am enjoying hot black tea, hoping it will ease my headache I woke up with.


----------



## drenee

What a cutie.  Thank you for sharing!  
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Matcha green tea scones. I vakef. Next time I plan on adding the chocolate chips it lists in the recipe
Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jane917

I haven't stopped by here in a long time! It is a cold, cloudy day in the PNW, and I decided to make some tea, the first after several months. I am making Gong Fu Vanilla Rooibos. My teas have been stored for quite awhile, so I hope they are still good. 

Loved catching up with Lucas! He is getting huge!


----------



## thaynes

I just discovered hot cinnamon tea from Harvey and Sons. It has good flavor and it smells wonderful. May have a cup before Sandy hits.


----------



## BTackitt

two of my favorite teas have cinnamon in them. Be careful drinking too much at one time though, it can irritate the stomach. I make sure to drink them with meals or after meals.


----------



## Tatiana

thaynes said:


> I just discovered hot cinnamon tea from Harvey and Sons. It has good flavor and it smells wonderful. May have a cup before Sandy hits.


This is my favourite tea. I drink it all the time regardless of the time of day. It's VERY spicy. It doesn't bother my stomach at all.


----------



## thaynes

Tatiana said:


> This is my favourite tea. I drink it all the time regardless of the time of day. It's VERY spicy. It doesn't bother my stomach at all.


I've tried other cinnamon teas and this is definitely the best I've had from a teabag. And it's not too expensive either.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Mmmmm Pu-erh is great on a rainy windy day.


----------



## Atunah

I had ordered some of the green Tuocha (sp?) from Gong Fu as I only tried the dark kind. Ohhhhh I think I like the green kind better. That is the uncooked Prof, is it? I need a disk of the green kind. From where should I get it and where do I start.  

I been kicking up the tea consumption since we had a cold front that moved in on Friday. First time this season I had to use the heater. 

I love the smell of cinnamon around the house, especially when it gets colder. One I really liked was that rooibos from TeaGschwendner. Was it Plum cinnamon? I think so. I think I still have a little left of that.


----------



## Tatiana

thaynes said:


> I've tried other cinnamon teas and this is definitely the best I've had from a teabag. And it's not too expensive either.


It's even stronger using it loose. I use the tea bags at the store as it's easier not to fuss with loose tea there, but the loose tea I use at home is spicer!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Try Rishi, they sell a variety of Pu-erh


----------



## drenee

Perfect evening for hot tea.  My son and DIL have a great tea place in Altoona, PA called the Tea Merchant.  My DIL brought me some lovely teas.  I'm having a gingerbread orange that is very good.  
deb


----------



## Atunah

MamaProfCrash said:


> Try Rishi, they sell a variety of Pu-erh


Thanks, I needed somewhere to start.  
Say hi to Lucas. Will you be dressing him up for all the holidays?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

He will be a pumpkin. Day care is closed tomorrow and might be on Wednesday. It depends on the power outage situation in the area.


----------



## spotsmom

I had a great desire to try the most popular daily tea in England (PG Tips), so I ordered a 10 bag sampler.  Had my first cup today, and, to me, it was no better than Lipton.  Glad I only ordered 10.  What to do with the other nine...

Guess I'm spoiled with all these specialty and loose leaf tea!


----------



## Atunah

PG tips was one of the bags we started with on the quest of lose tea.  . I liked PG tips ok, but it stained my teeth and crowns horribly. It also did a number on my stomach. Makes a good hair treatment or dye for fabrics.


----------



## Atunah

What is the matter with you enabling evil doers around here.  

After the not so subtle mentions of the Harney and Son Hot Cinnamon tea, I got some. It just arrived and I just started sipping my first cup. Holy mother of beer that is some good stuff.  

I got the lose kind in the tin. Oh the sweetness of the clove, I am guessing its the clove just rolls down onto the tongue starting at the tip and then after that is the hit of the cinnamon right at the tip and then spreads all around all the while the fullness of the black blend cloaks it all into one big flavor orgasm. 

I can't stop sipping, this is addictive. I can see why this is most popular blend. 

Darn my cup is gone already  

Yep, I really needed another favorite tea like I need more kindle books.


----------



## Tatiana

Atunah said:


> What is the matter with you enabling evil doers around here.
> 
> After the not so subtle mentions of the Harney and Son Hot Cinnamon tea, I got some. It just arrived and I just started sipping my first cup. Holy mother of beer that is some good stuff.
> 
> I got the lose kind in the tin. Oh the sweetness of the clove, I am guessing its the clove just rolls down onto the tongue starting at the tip and then after that is the hit of the cinnamon right at the tip and then spreads all around all the while the fullness of the black blend cloaks it all into one big flavor orgasm.
> 
> I can't stop sipping, this is addictive. I can see why this is most popular blend.
> 
> Darn my cup is gone already
> 
> Yep, I really needed another favorite tea like I need more kindle books.


Yup, it's my favourite tea. Really spicy, I love it. The kitchen smells lovely when I make it!


----------



## thaynes

Atunah said:


> What is the matter with you enabling evil doers around here.
> 
> After the not so subtle mentions of the Harney and Son Hot Cinnamon tea, I got some. It just arrived and I just started sipping my first cup. Holy mother of beer that is some good stuff.


In the voice of my children, "Told you so." Owning my evil enabler status. 
Has anyone tried any of the other Harney & Sons flavors?


----------



## Tatiana

thaynes said:


> In the voice of my children, "Told you so." Owning my evil enabler status.
> Has anyone tried any of the other Harney & Sons flavors?


It's not flavoured tea, just straight black tea but the Ceylon Decaf, Uva Highlands and the Scottish Morn are all good. Dh particularly likes Scottish Morn (which is a Ceylon black very much like Tea Gschwendner's Uva Highlands).


----------



## crebel

I got an e-mail from Gong-Fu this morning that their Holiday Blend tea is in stock for the season!  For those of you who have been commenting on how much you enjoy cinnamon teas, this is one worth trying.  My best description of its taste is warm gingerbread.  I have already ordered a pound...


----------



## Chad Winters

Local Google offer for Kansas City: https://www.google.com/offers/home?utm_source=ppo&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=dailyppo&utm_content=primary&ss=0#!details/db0a8a36771f7cd9/3UZVUOCRZ9ZID89Z

Got Matcha 
$25 for an organic tea package & Got Matcha membership ($179 value)
BUY NOW | $25

1
86% off
Sip your way to better health
Organic & delicious source of antioxidants
60g of matcha green tea & 60g of matcha blend
Includes lifetime membership: 51% off future orders
Even better: shipping included
------------------------

I'm not so sure about green tea powder....does anyone use that?


----------



## thaynes

crebel said:


> I got an e-mail from Gong-Fu this morning that their Holiday Blend tea is in stock for the season! For those of you who have been commenting on how much you enjoy cinnamon teas, this is one worth trying. My best description of its taste is warm gingerbread. I have already ordered a pound...


Speaking of holiday teas, does anyone have any recommendation for a good pumpkin tea? It's normally available time of year, but I seem to be missing it.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Chad Winters said:


> Local Google offer for Kansas City: https://www.google.com/offers/home?utm_source=ppo&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=dailyppo&utm_content=primary&ss=0#!details/db0a8a36771f7cd9/3UZVUOCRZ9ZID89Z
> 
> Got Matcha
> $25 for an organic tea package & Got Matcha membership ($179 value)
> BUY NOW | $25
> 
> 1
> 86% off
> Sip your way to better health
> Organic & delicious source of antioxidants
> 60g of matcha green tea & 60g of matcha blend
> Includes lifetime membership: 51% off future orders
> Even better: shipping included
> ------------------------
> 
> I'm not so sure about green tea powder....does anyone use that?


They just had it on groupon in Vegas. Got mine in two days ago in the mail. I haven't opened up this brand but I love matcha. It make great pastries as well at a strong green tea. If you haven't had matcha...Starbucks has their matcha latte...the thing is Starbucks has sugar in theirs was well as liquid sweetener. I don't add the liquid sweetener and prefer it iced

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spotsmom

crebel said:


> I got an e-mail from Gong-Fu this morning that their Holiday Blend tea is in stock for the season! For those of you who have been commenting on how much you enjoy cinnamon teas, this is one worth trying. My best description of its taste is warm gingerbread. I have already ordered a pound...


A POUND Saving some to savor next summer?


----------



## Atunah

Well, since I got enabled here for this Harney cinnamon tea, I just ordered a pound of the stuff.  . I ordered a few other things so I could get free shipping from Harney. My hubby will get some Guayusa which I guess is related to Mate which he loves. I am getting some Linden Blossoms and some samples of other teas. 

And before the year is up I have to use my Gong fu coupon to get more english breakfast and organic ceylon. I plow through those two like there is no tomorrow. I still love my Anna's for afternoon with some scottish short bread cookies.  

But that Hot cinnamon is really good in the evening. Perfect for now when this cold front moved in. I could never survive living in Germany anymore. I can't even deal with the little winter we have down here.  . Even my cat is cold and cuddles on my face and neck and wherever there is some heat to pull out of my skin.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have 14 teas at work. All my other tea fits on one shelf at home. I am trying to finish off what I have and then order 10-15 teas. I figure 5 Oolongs, 2 or 3 Pu-erh, Bancha, Sencha, Genmacha, Keemun, Lapsoung.


----------



## crebel

MamaProfCrash said:


> I have 14 teas at work. All my other tea fits on one shelf at home. I am trying to finish off what I have and then order 10-15 teas. I figure 5 Oolongs, 2 or 3 Pu-erh, Bancha, Sencha, Genmacha, Keemun, Lapsoung.


I keep trying Lapsoung thinking I "should" like it since I like complex teas, but I just don't. Do you drink it alone, or is it a tea you enjoy more while eating something?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I drink it alone. If you don't like it, you don't like it.


----------



## crebel

MamaProfCrash said:


> I drink it alone. If you don't like it, you don't like it.


There you have it!


----------



## hsuthard

thaynes said:


> In the voice of my children, "Told you so." Owning my evil enabler status.
> Has anyone tried any of the other Harney & Sons flavors?


Harney & Sons is one of my favorite brands. I ordered a couple of mix packs a while back and broadened my horizons  I like their Orange Rooibos but my favorite is probably the Paris and Apricot flavored black teas. The aroma is just wonderful. I also like how they rate each tea according to strength, aroma, and flavor.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Starbucks bought Teavana yesterday. I really hope I can use my partner discount there one day soon

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Ohhhhh The possibility of using my Starbucks reward card at Teavana


----------



## Andra

Vegas_Asian said:


> Starbucks bought Teavana yesterday. I really hope I can use my partner discount there one day soon


I thought I saw that! But when I went back to look for the article, I couldn't find it. So I thought I dreamed the whole thing.
Wonder what Starbucks is going to do with their Tazo line? Some of those are not bad.


----------



## Tatiana

Andra said:


> I thought I saw that! But when I went back to look for the article, I couldn't find it. So I thought I dreamed the whole thing.
> Wonder what Starbucks is going to do with their Tazo line? Some of those are not bad.


I found these articles regarding Starbuck buying Teavana:

http://www.dailyfinance.com/2012/11/16/starbucks-brews-big-plans-for-tea/

http://money.cnn.com/2012/11/14/news/starbucks-teavana/index.html

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323551004578119283001096190.html

No mention of their Tazo line tho'.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

This is the Starbucks blog about the purchase. This one mentions tazo apparently the line makes 1.4 billion a year and starbucks is going to continue to expand it.  [URL=http://blogs.starbucks.com/blogs/customer/archive/2012/11/14/our-commitment-to-tea.aspx]http://blogs.starbucks.com/blogs/customer/archive/2012/11/14/our-commitment-to-tea.aspx [/url]

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andra

Vegas_Asian said:


> This is the Starbucks blog about the purchase. This one mentions tazo apparently the line makes 1.4 billion a year and starbucks is going to continue to expand it.  [URL=http://blogs.starbucks.com/blogs/customer/archive/2012/11/14/our-commitment-to-tea.aspx]http://blogs.starbucks.com/blogs/customer/archive/2012/11/14/our-commitment-to-tea.aspx [/url]


Thanks Vegas - I hoped they would look at that kind of strategy. Prof and Tazo teas got me started on this madness several years ago


----------



## MamaProfCrash

(whistles innocently)

I have no idea what you are talking about.

Pu-erh anyone?


----------



## Atunah

*glances at tea shelf, shakes head.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Hi guys and gals. I just placed an order online at Celestial Seasonings, and so tea was on my mind. So when I saw this thread, I had to stop by and say hi! I fear that, similar to the wine arena, I'm a newby and may be deemed unsophisticated ("BAG tea? How low-class!") but I am what I am! 

I've got a cold (and I'm hosting Thanksgiving at my house!) so I'm at work drinking Celestial Seasoning's Sleepytime Vanilla out of my favorite mug - an unsymmetrical mug I made in a pottery class several years ago. I think (hope) that Sleepytime tea is simply supposed to be relaxing, and doesn't actually cause sleepiness...


----------



## balaspa

Trader Joe's Vanilla Cinnamon Black Tea is back for the holidays!  It is absolutely my favorite tea.


----------



## BTackitt

I like to look at the Daily Deviations on deviantart. Today this one struck me as so appropriate, and made me want my morning cup.










Actual deviant art page is here


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Very nice. I am working on OJ while Lucas has his bottle. He is almost five months old and weighs 19 pounds. We just started him on solids. He loves his sweet potato and carrots. We will try peas on Tuesday.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

So I decided that I am not replacing any teas until I make my way through the massive amounts of tea have. It is going to be a while...

I have 16 at work and am slowly making my way  through those. I have probably the same amount at home and have barely made a dent. And I drink three different teas throughout the day. Maybe if I didn't re-steep....

I did restock my Oolongs. I love my Oolong and I fly through those. The plan is to restock with my favorite 10 teas. Eventually I will have Keemun, 2 Pu-Erh, Lapsaung, 5 Oolongs (Blue Spring, Milk Oolong, Frozen Summit and a couple others), Sencha, Bancha, Genmaicha. So that is 11.


----------



## hsuthard

I noticed a tea store at the mall today that looks really nice! It's Lupicia (www.lupiciausa.com), and they seem to have a wide selection of teas. There are also a few stores in California. I plan to stop in there tomorrow after work and try some new teas.

Has anyone heard of them or tried their teas before?


----------



## cmg.sweet

If I am thinking right, Lupicia is BTackitt's favorite tea shop...I bought one of their new years bags a couple years ago and liked some and some were just ok but nothing awful...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yup it is. They are a higher class teavana. If you enjoy flavored teas you will like them. Every New Years they luck bags where you get twice what you paid for in the bag. It is a nice way to try some new teas.


----------



## BTackitt

I do like Lupicia. Their website is http://www.Lupicia.com As a matter of fact, I will be hitting up the one in San Francisco in about 8 days. Finals are next week, then I'm off to SF for 10 days or so to help grandma again before Christmas. It's great timing as I just ran out of 2 of my faves, and they are winter flavors so they will be in stock. My favorite non-flavored tea is not from Lupicia, but it's from a tea importer located in the Ferry Building Market down on the docks of the SF Bay, and I'm about to run out of that one too, so it's definitely perfect timing for my tea stocking.

I actually fly home Christmas day, and "That Son", or DS#2 for those not in the know, gets married on the 30th.


----------



## hsuthard

Wow, that was fast! Didnt I just read about the engagement a couple of months back? I love a couple who can just get it done like that! I'm sure it will be a beautiful day 

Well, I stopped in today after seeing signs about their Limited Edition Hawaii teas available only in this shop. I ended up getting gift boxes for my mom and Mother in law, each with a selection of six tins of tea, all with beautiful labels and tasty loose Hawaiian teas. I got myself a bagged selection of me of each of the twelve Hawaiian teas and have had two so far. Both of which were very yummy! There's a variety of flavored black, green, oolong, Darjeeling, rooibos, and jasmine teas. We also just had a teavana open in the same mall, but I'm so much more excited to try Lupicia!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Enjoy!


----------



## BTackitt

hsuthard said:


> Wow, that was fast! Didnt I just read about the engagement a couple of months back? I love a clue who can just get it done like that! I'm sure it will be a beautiful day


At least they got a couple months of engagement. (Oct-Dec) His daddy gave me 18 days from the day he asked me til we got married. 22 years later and he's still the love of my life, so it's not the amount of time in the engagement  . We've been talking with her about the military lifestyle (no military members in her family) so that she understands what she is getting herself into. Their worlds revolve around each other though, so I doubt it's going to be a problem.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Just opened a box of Earl Grey No. 55 from Steven Smith.  Inside is a card which reads, "Please do not leave teabag unattended" - Department of Tea Land Security.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Just opened a box of Earl Grey No. 55 from Steven Smith. Inside is a card which reads, "Please do not leave teabag unattended" - Department of Tea Land Security.


They know that the loose leaf Party feels threatened by tea bags.


----------



## Atunah

Oh that is funny. 

I am sipping a nice Big Red from Harney's. Really nice blend. Its Milima Kenya with some Kelinworth Ceylon. I probably butchered the spelling.  

I also am happy to say that my quest of finding the bestest english breakfast has come to an end. I always try the breakfast blends at each new vendor I try and so far none have been able to beat Gong Fu's English breakfast. For me its the perfect morning tea. One of the few that doesn't upset my stomach in the morning, even if I brew it a bit stronger. 
Hubby prefers their Irish breakfast. But for me, the English is the perfect one.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

On the back of the tea bag envelope is a box  in which is printed, "This space available for weddings and bar mitzvahs." 
Above that are these directions:  "Bring filtered water to a rolling boil.  Steep 5 minutes while pondering the Earl's affair with the Duchess of Devonshire."

Obviously owning your own tea company is way too much fun.


----------



## balaspa

As I type this I am sitting at a Caribou Coffee house and drinking a delicious Hot Cinnamon Spice tea.  So good.


----------



## hsuthard

Carol Hanrahan said:


> On the back of the tea bag envelope is a box in which is printed, "This space available for weddings and bar mitzvahs."
> Above that are these directions: "Bring filtered water to a rolling boil. Steep 5 minutes while pondering the Earl's affair with the Duchess of Devonshire."
> 
> Obviously owning your own tea company is way too much fun.


Too funny! I haven't heard of this company but they sound right up my alley


----------



## KindleGirl

balaspa said:


> Trader Joe's Vanilla Cinnamon Black Tea is back for the holidays! It is absolutely my favorite tea.


This sounds like something I would really like. Since the nearest store is 2.5 hours away I ordered at amazon. Looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have long known that I am lucky to live in the country I do, to have the family I do, to have had the oppertunities that I have had, and the life that this combination has afforded me. I am blessed to have a good job that affords me the ability to buy all that I honestly need and much of what I want. I am blessed to have a husband who I love with all my heart and who feels the same about me. I am blessed to have a healthy baby boy who is thriving and warms my heart with his smile even at 2 AM when he is hungry. I am blessed to have a couple of goofy dogs who drive me nuts sometimes but mainly make me laugh and smile. I am blessed to have a wonderful network of friends, even if I am not the best about getting together with folks. The Christmas season is one of my favorite times of years. It gives me time to reflect on where I am and where my family is. I only hope that 2013 is as great as 2012 was. I pray for a better year for those who I love, and those who I do not know, who have known pain and saddness and sorrow in 2012. 

And with that, I now turn to tea. I finished off my Camel's Breath Pu-Erh last night. I am getting close to finishing a lot of teas. I'll be bringing home a bunch from work because my Dad likes tea and the way he makes it uses a ton of it. While this normally drives me nuts, I can remove my favorites and replace them with the Teavana stuff that is good but not my favorite. Hopefully by the time he leaves on the 30th, I will be in a position to re-order my favorites and happily settle into a better tea routine. ie One that allows me to go through my teas more quickly and not waste so much.

I think I will order one new tea to try with each reorder and if there is something I think I want to add to the regular rotation, figure out which one I am drinking less of an remove it. 

I am thrilled that I am at a point in my life where I can give tea this much consideration. I am aware that it is an indication that I should get off my butt and find some group to volunteer with so that I can give other peoples needs more time and consideration then I give my tea collection. I think I will take that on as my New Years resolution.


----------



## crebel

Great post, MamaProf.  It is indeed a good time to reflect on our many blessings that are heightened during a time of national tragedy in Connecticut.  That we can continue to enjoy a great cup of tea and our families and friends is truly a blessing.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yup. I just keeping holding Lucas and try and capture every moment I can. He knows he is loved, that is for sure.


----------



## Jen

Great post *Prof*. You really are lucky!

And so am I! Especially since I got my Christmas present from hubs early last night......


He grabbed it Cyber Monday, it was on sale for $199. I am SO excited!!!


----------



## Chad Winters

MamaProfCrash said:


> Camel's Breath Pu-Erh


Eww that does not sound appealing


----------



## MamaProfCrash

And yet it is so yummy.

Jen: Looks great! Let us know how it works.


----------



## Harley Christensen

Just came across this discussion/topic - some really great tea suggestions here, as well as accessories!

Has anyone ever tried this: *Tea Bag Buddy*

I haven't, but have looked at it on more than one occasion and wondered if actually worked? If so, might make a nice stocking stuffer ...

Thanks! ~Harley


----------



## crebel

If you use tea bags, I can see where it might be handy.  I haven't used anything but loose tea in so long, I really don't know if it actually works.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It sounds like a good idea but I have a feeling that it is something that most people will forget to use. Personally, I would get an infuser and some loose leaf and enjoy spreading the gosspile of tea obsession.

(giggles) Packing my teas at work to bring home. This way my Dad can plow through the remaining teavana stuff and I can place my order. 

Let me see.... 

Green: Genmaicha, Bancha, Sencha, Matche Latte (TG has a special mix prepared for latte making that I am going to try) 
Pu-Erh: Pu-Erh Toucha, Camel's Breath 
Oolong: Milk Oolong, Frozen Summit, Blue Spring Oolong,  Jin Xuan 
Black: Lapsang Souchong, Anna's
Rooibos: Jungle Fire, Cream Caramel, Lemon


----------



## crebel

MamaProfCrash said:


> Green: Genmaicha, Bancha, Sencha, Matche Latte (TG has a special mix prepared for latte making that I am going to try)
> Pu-Erh: Pu-Erh Toucha, Camel's Breath
> Oolong: Milk Oolong, Frozen Summit, Blue Spring Oolong, Jin Xuan
> Black: Lapsang Souchong, Anna's
> Rooibos: Jungle Fire, Cream Caramel, Lemon


With the addition of Gong-Fu's Cream Assam, Holiday Blend, and Oriental Beauty Oolong, and the deletion of the Lapsang, I could be very happy with that tea collection.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The lapsang is a tea I drink sparingly but I really do like it. Maybe I'll try the cream Assam.


----------



## Harley Christensen

*crebel and MamaProfCrash* - Thanks so much for your responses. The person I had in mind for the stocking stuffer does primarily use tea bags (at work) but I, too, could see it getting stashed in some drawer and forgotten. Will come up with something more useful... In the meantime, I may have to treat _myself _ (hee hee) to a few of your fine suggestions below. Also, love to hear how that Breville works out...of course, if you give it a thumbs-up, I will have to wait and put it on next year's wish list...I'm not sure I was good enough this year !

Thanks again for your input...I have a feeling I am going to learn a lot from all of you...

Have a wonderful (and safe) holiday season!
~Harley


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Atunah

His shirt, priceless. He's already got the heart breaker smile. 

Merry Christmas Lucas and Mama and everyone else.


----------



## BTackitt

My mom had her introduction to Teavana.   She loved a 2 tea chai mix they were demoing, and we left $100 lighter in our wallets. Picked up a couple others as well.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Ahhh the first Teavana trip. (Wipes away a tear)


----------



## Tripp

I got DH the Breville for his gift this year.  Didn't get it for $199.00, but I got it at Teavana and got a $25 gift card.  We have only made Earl Grey so far, but it is fantastic.  DH has used the Kureg for his tea before this, but I think those days are over.  I am looking forward to experimenting with tea types and I am not even the tea lover in the family.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

A new tea toy to look at buying. Hehehehe


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

The 5 of us went through 4 pots of tea today.  Love Christmas!


----------



## hsuthard

Justin case anyone missed the email, Teavana has a bunch of teas on sale for 75% off, plus free shipping on orders over $50, and their standing offer of 20% off orders of 5 lbs. or more. I placed an order online last night and then went into the store at the mall and bought more. My store had a better selection, and I needed tea. I didn't ship any of my tea from Florida when we moved out he this summer and I've been waiting for a good sale to stock up . My order at the store today was over $180 before the discounts, $56 after. 

I just tried Apple Pomegranate Rooibos, very nice, but a little weak so I used about double my normal amount of tea.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Very impressive! What type of teas are on sale?


----------



## corkyb

Ahhh, sweet photo of Lucas and Mama.  Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## balaspa

My wife and I got a Keurig coffee maker - she loves the coffee and I love the Bigelow green tea and Twinnings Earl Grey.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Don't forget to look for the Lupica Gift Bags in a few days!

Gong Fu Order:

Blue Spring Oolong 
Frozen Summit 
Milk Oolong 
Wuyi Shan Ti Kwan Yin 
Camel's Breath 
Genmaimatcha 
Honyama Sencha 
Umegashima Sencha 
Huo Shan Yellow 
Cream Assam 
Lapsang Souchong 
Vanilla Chai 

TeaGschwendner Order:

Japan Bancha Organic 
Matcha Latte 
Rooibush Jungle Fire 
Rooibush Chocolate-Mint 
Rooibush Lemon 
China Pu-Erh Tuocha


----------



## Tripp

Well, we have been using my DH's new tea maker this week and I am hooked.  I never realized how good properly prepared tea is.  I bought some oolong tea from the natural food store yesterday and it was so good.  I always thought tea was too bitter for me, but it turns out, it has been how I have been brewing it.  I want DH to go to Teavana with me so we get a sampler set to see which blends we like.
Who would have thought that his present was for me too?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Welcome to the insanity!


----------



## BTackitt

You are going to love correctly brewed tea. LOVE.


----------



## Chad Winters

balaspa said:


> My wife and I got a Keurig coffee maker - she loves the coffee and I love the Bigelow green tea and Twinnings Earl Grey.


My wife has one of those, but I'm always afraid the tea will taste like coffee. Does it?


----------



## Atunah

My goodness I am drooling over the Brewville.  . It would take me a long time to save up enough points for that one though.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It looks awesome. I might buy one in a few months. 

Personally, I would avoid a Keurig for tea. I see them as another version of a tea bag. While I understand that many folks use tea bags, I cannot stop harping on the idea that tea tastes better when it is made with a loose leaf. You get a better quality tea and derive more of the health benefits from the tea then you do in a bag. Just opena tea bag or a K Cup of tea and compare it to a loose leaf tea and you tell me which you think is going to taste better.

Even if you choose to use a tea bag, you can still use the proper temperature water to make the tea which greatly improves its flavor and your experience. A Green Tea made in a Keurig is not going to do that. It is going to use boiling water. That is fine for most black teas but not good for most Oolongs, Greens, and White teas. 

Yes I am a tea snob. I honestly believe that loose leaf to is not all that much more expensive then tea bags, does not take that long to make, (putting tea in an infuser just doesn't take that long), and is just flat out better for you.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My Gong Fu order arrived. I am making a vanilla latte with my breakfast tomorrow morning.


----------



## BTackitt

12:01 PST Lupicia.com starts its Lucky New Years Bags sale.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Gong Fu order arrived. Having the Cream Assam. It is good but not something that I will drink regularly. Something about the Indian teas just no longer excite me.


----------



## crebel

Too bad you aren't wild about the Cream Assam.  It is one of my absolute favorites.  Did you ever try the Oriental Beauty Oolong?  Looks like a great collection you ordered.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The Oriental Beauty was very good


----------



## BTackitt

Lupiciausa.com has $30, $60, and $100 bags this time. I keep looking at my tea cabinet overflowing and thinking, I want to get one, but man I don't need one.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I liked it better whenyou could choose loose leaf or bags and green, black, or oolong. I just placedtwo large tea orders so I will be passing this year.


----------



## BTackitt

MamaProfCrash said:


> I liked it better whenyou could choose loose leaf or bags and green, black, or oolong. I just placedtwo large tea orders so I will be passing this year.


 I did too actually. I don't find I like greens, nor bags, and I don't need another freaking ball strainer.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yup. No bags,no black teas,no tea balls.

It is a great deal for folks who are just getting to know tea or like Lupicia teas of all varieties.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Gong Fu's vanilla chai is really good. I would say you can use half the recommended amount. Per 8 ounces and it would taste great. I made mine with milk.


----------



## Atunah

I think I am going to try that chai on my next order. It sounds interesting in that its powdered and you basically drink the tea leafs too. 

I have to say that the milk oolong is really good when the weather is rainy and carpy. 

I love that picture of all the gong fu bags.  . I love when I get tea packages.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I made a big pot of milk oolong today. Working on finishing the second steeping. Going to see the Doctor tomorrow. Stupid. Cough is returning and I feel the occasional gurgle. (Sigh)


----------



## Keith Blenman

I'm not really sure this will add to the conversation but right now I'm having a cup of chai tea with honey and it's quite good. ...Just felt like sharing. Carry on.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Working on a pot of Honyama Sencha. Good stuff.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

crebel: Make sure that the folks at Gong Fun know that I am one of your crazy internet friends the next time you go in. That was a big bill. Show them the picture I posted and try and get some commission out of them. (grins)

Second pot of the Honyama Sencha is very good


----------



## Jen

OBSESSED. This thing is A-MA-ZING!!!!!!! Like *Tripp* said, it makes tea absolutely perfectly every time, and it's SO easy. I even had hubs drinking it this weekend. Very highly recommend, I am in love!!!!!!!!

(edited to fix picture link)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It is on my list of things to uy. I have to pay off Christmas first (this month).


----------



## wiccanhot

I have the Cusinart PerfecTemp™ Programmable Tea Steeper & Kettle.










It does the same thing as the Breville. The only difference is that you have to manually put the tea infuser into the water and remove it. But I read that because of that the mechanism isn't as likely to break right when your warranty ends.

It makes perfect tea every time and I love it.

WiccanHot


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Hmmmm decisions, decisions


----------



## Atunah

Hmm, the perfect temp is certainly easier for me to save points up. I do like the automation of the Breville though. It could be set and it puts the basket in the water by itself. The other one you have to do that. In the mornings I think it would be nice to just wake up to made tea and then hubby cold take his jug to work and I can also drink a mug. 
And I read in the reviews that the basket is hard to clean on the Cuisinart because its attached to the lid? How do you find the cleaning WiccanHot? 

I just don't know in what universe I can justify spending $250 to make tea.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

How much do you spend on tea?


----------



## Atunah

I am taking the 5th


----------



## wiccanhot

Atunah said:


> Hmm, the perfect temp is certainly easier for me to save points up. I do like the automation of the Breville though. It could be set and it puts the basket in the water by itself. The other one you have to do that. In the mornings I think it would be nice to just wake up to made tea and then hubby cold take his jug to work and I can also drink a mug.
> And I read in the reviews that the basket is hard to clean on the Cuisinart because its attached to the lid? How do you find the cleaning WiccanHot?
> 
> I just don't know in what universe I can justify spending $250 to make tea.


Yes, it's a PITA to clean. Especially when there's tiny leaves stuck in the bottom of the basket and I have to stick my finger in and hope I can slide the leaf out because the sponge for some reason doesn't.

I actually wanted the Breville but I had to ask my dad to buy it for me. The Breville wasn't available at Sears and my dad trusts Cuisinart as a high quality brand so he got me that instead.

The other thing is that it only has specific temperatures and specific timers for you to choose from to make the tea. You can't choose a custom temp or time. The good thing though is that since the infuser isn't automatic you can watch it and manually put the infuser in the water when it counts down to the one you want and then turn the timer off.

So, basically the Breville is better than the Cuisinart, in my opinion of owning a Cuisinart but not a Breville.

However, I can still make delicious tea with it so I don't plan on replacing it with a Breville anytime soon.


----------



## Jen

See, to me - if I have to drop the basket manually anyway why wouldn't I just use a programmable kettle with a cast iron or other teapot? I saw that one but it just didn't appeal as much to me for that reason - and the cleaning reason. I hate to tell you but the Breville is _incredibly_ easy to clean  

Yes, it's expensive (though I'm glad he snagged it at $199), but like *Prof* said, how much do we spend on tea? Over time it'll definitely be worth it. I'm making and drinking more tea than I normally do, and making and drinking more kinds also. It's just so easy to use! (and clean )


----------



## wiccanhot

Jen said:


> See, to me - if I have to drop the basket manually anyway why wouldn't I just use a programmable kettle with a cast iron or other teapot? I saw that one but it just didn't appeal as much to me for that reason - and the cleaning reason. I hate to tell you but the Breville is _incredibly_ easy to clean
> 
> Yes, it's expensive (though I'm glad he snagged it at $199), but like *Prof* said, how much do we spend on tea? Over time it'll definitely be worth it. I'm making and drinking more tea than I normally do, and making and drinking more kinds also. It's just so easy to use! (and clean )


Well, before I got the Cuisinart I was using tea balls and the microwave. Believe me, the Cuisinart is a BIG improvement in comparison.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks guys  

Lots to think about. I think I am just going to start accumulating my points for a while and then make the decision. 
If one of the 2 goes on sale, that might make it easier. I am leaning towards the Breville. Maybe it goes on sale at some point. 

For me the Breville would be really a great improvement to what I am doing now. I am using the cuisinart temp kettle so I already use the right temp and I have many large filters and pots etc. The Breville being its totally auto, would really push our tea enjoyment over the edge.  

Now how the heck do I talk hubby into it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

wiccanhot said:


> Well, before I got the Cuisinart I was using tea balls and the microwave. Believe me, the Cuisinart is a BIG improvement in comparison.


Thank god you found the Cuisinart


----------



## Atunah

MamaProfCrash said:


> Thank god you found the Cuisinart


 . Did you get the twitches reading that?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Less twitching today, pneumonia diagnosis today. Feeling a bit crappy. The good news is that teas are suppose to be good for making one feel better.


----------



## crebel

MamaProfCrash said:


> Less twitching today, pneumonia diagnosis today. Feeling a bit crappy. The good news is that teas are suppose to be good for making one feel better.


Ugh. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Atunah

MamaProfCrash said:


> Less twitching today, pneumonia diagnosis today. Feeling a bit crappy. The good news is that teas are suppose to be good for making one feel better.


Oh man that sounds horrible. So sorry. Tea is good for a lot of things. Hope you feel better as soon as possible.


----------



## wiccanhot

MamaProfCrash said:


> Less twitching today, pneumonia diagnosis today. Feeling a bit crappy. The good news is that teas are suppose to be good for making one feel better.


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The Yellow Tea is really good


----------



## Atunah

I have never tried yellow tea. It looks interesting. What does it taste like, close to green or white tea?


----------



## crebel

MamaProfCrash said:


> The Yellow Tea is really good


I've looked at that a couple of times, but haven't tried it yet. Give us a review, MPC.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It is closer to a white. It is delicate but you can still taste it easily. I find that whites are too delicate for me, I have trouble tasting them. I really like it. I amon my third steeping and it holds up nicely.


----------



## Atunah

Do you brew it with white tea temp and how long. Nice that you can steep it 3 times.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

195 for 2 minutes.


----------



## Hans Cummings

This is quite a long thread, so I apologize if this topic has been brought up already, but I was just wonder if anyone know if there's any truth to a technique I've heard to "naturally" decaffeinate tea by letting it steep for about 20-30 seconds, then pouring off the liquid, then starting the brewing over again with the same tea bag.

My favorite teas are flavored black teas, and it seems like I feel most like having tea late at night, before bed. Finding decaf versions of my favorites can be challenging.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

There are mixed feelings on that. I would try it and see how you respond to the tea.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

I'm a tea drinker - 2-3 cups a day.  I'm notwhat you'd call fussy or anything though.  I just grab whatever is handy (though am partial to the odd mint tea).

My girlfriend is the afficiando.  She collects tea cups and tried all sorts of variety and even rates them.  Which means I never know what to expect when she makes a cuppa.


----------



## Cuechick

Just tried this, love it... very strong though so I brew it with a bag of english breakfast. I like the tin too and that it is bags, not loose....
I prefer lemon in my tea..


----------



## Atunah

For the last 2 days every one of my black teas has tasted the same. I mean my breakfast blend tasted exactly like the Vietnam, the Elaine's mix from Harvey's, etc. All the same. So I went   . Now I also been having some sinus thingy. Not a lot, more like pressure. Apparently our cedar pollen is in the super high chart. I don't usually have allergy issues, but my eyes are really burning today and I just have that pressure thing in the area under the eyes, where that bone is. 

So I am thinking its affecting my taste somehow. I guess its a good time to use up some teas we don't drink much.  

Really annoying though. Even though they all taste the same, its not a bad taste by any means. Just too much sameness.


----------



## BTackitt

Although I have switched to mainly non-flavored teas, I still keep a few in stock for those times when my sinuses are acting up. As a matter of fact, I am having sinus issues myself atm, and since I was just in San Francisco again for the last 4 days, I made sure I hit both Teavana & Lupicia to snake some refills on a few favored flavors.


----------



## Atunah

Hmmm, I think you are on to something here BTackitt. I think I am going to have a cup of my Harney's Hot Cinnamon. I too drink mostly non flavored now, but that one has hooked me. I just haven't had it since xmas for some reason. 

Going to make a strong cup now. If I can't taste that one, then all is lost.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Some of my Oolongs are flavored but barely so. My rooiboses are flavored. Other than that, everything gets it flavor from the region and how it is fired.

Lucas keeps trying to get to my tea. I can't drink tea when holding him any more and he crawls to the mug if I put it down on the floor in his play area.


----------



## Jen

MamaProfCrash said:


> Lucas keeps trying to get to my tea. I can't drink tea when holding him any more and he crawls to the mug if I put it down on the floor in his play area.


I think we know who he takes after   !!! That's so cute.

I'm still such a tea novice, I prefer the flavored ones. At least I don't drink the bags anymore  !!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Your tea prefence has nothing to do with being a novice or whatever, it has to do with your taste. If you prefer flavored teas, you prefer flavored teas. No problem there. I think most people start with the flavored teas and then start to find unflavored teas that they like as well. It is amazing how the time the tea is picked, the temperature at the picking, the location, and the process method can influence the flavor. 

I consider myself a novice tea drinker. There are so many teas I have not tried and I don't really brew it properly. A real serious tea drinker will steep all teas for 30 seconds or so, dump the tea, and then drink the next cup that is steeped for the proper length of time. It is called washing the leaves. I don't do that.


----------



## BTackitt

Waste of tea imho.


----------



## Jen

I thought the same thing! That would take the strongest flavor with it. If you're a novice then I'm a total beginner!!



MamaProfCrash said:


> There are so many teas I have not tried and I don't really brew it properly.


Seeeee, this is why you need the Breville      !!!!! Perfect, every time.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL Technically I don't make it properly because I don't wash the leaves. I always brew the water at the proper temperature and I am fine with my timing.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

My girlfriend introduced me to a tea called Lapsang Souchong.  It is produced by laying the tea leaves on bamboo trays and allowing smoke from pinewood to permeate through.  Produced a very strong, smoky flavoured tea.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yup, it is a great tea. Good stuff. 

Welcome to the thread!


----------



## kindlequeen

I haven't read through this thread so this question has probably been answered before, please excuse my laziness.  It's only 267 pages to go through!

I LOVE tea but I'm just now really getting into loose leaf because I finally got good tea and a good strainer (hate the bits my previous ones left behind).  I know you can steep tea multiple times and have a fantastic cup up to three times from the same 'batch' but I want to know - how long do you let your leaves sit between using?  And how do you store them?  

I had two cups this morning of black tea and thought the leaves could be used a third time but I had to go to work and couldn't take a cup with me.  Is it ok to use the leaves hours later when I get home if I leave them in the strainer on my counter in a chilly house?  How do all of you handle this?

I just spent $70 at Teavana (on tea, you should see my tin and tea mug bill!) so I'd like to get as much mileage as possible from it!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Welcome! We don't expect people to read the entire thread, that would be nuts. 

I have read that you can store tea leaves in the fridge in between steepings. I tend to resteep with in a few hours of my first use so I don't worry about that. 

On resteeping: I tend to find that the more expensive the tea, the more resteeps you can get out of it. There are some teas that I drink that just taste watery on a thrid resteep but the really bold teas, like the Pu-erhs, or the expensive teas, like a good Japanese green or the Yellow tea I bought recently, tend to take a third steeping really well. The regular bancha or sencha I can only get two steepings out of or most of my blacks. 

So what is your favorite tea? Where do you shop? What type of tea strainer do you use. (The last is a trick question, there are wrong answers) (winks)


----------



## cmg.sweet

Kindlequeen here's a hint...if you use a teaball LIE!!!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

(hides her baeball bat)

Why would she want to lie about using a tea ball?

(whistles innocently)


----------



## Chad Winters

just posting this to bug the Prof....


----------



## MamaProfCrash

(Pulls out the baseball bat and starts smashing)


----------



## kindlequeen

NO TEA BALLS!!!!! Picture Mommy Dearest with her aversion to wire hangers! Tea balls let through icky bits which wrecks the experience for me. I would spend $$$ on tea then have a few cups with the balls and go running straight back to my beloved Numi and Two Buds and a Leaf bags. Actually, lately I did grin and bear it for some amazing chai teas from Teavana but they're still unpleasant! And then there's the fact that sometimes they don't hold enough tea for some one of the ones I like to drink strong. [rant over ]

Just last week I found this mug at Teavana:
http://www.teavana.com/tea-products/tea-cups-mugs/travel-tea-cups/p/yixing-travel-tea-tumbler

It's got a super fine strainer basket which doesn't let out funny bits and it's lined with clay so it will slightly absorb scents from aromatic teas. I ended up going back and buying two more (one for chai/cocoa/cinnamony teas, one for black/oolong teas, and one for green teas).

Lately, my favorite tea is a blend of the Samurai Chai Mate and the Maharaja Chai Oolong from Teavana but I ran out and am now enjoying the Samurai Chai Mate mixed with the Mango Chai - it's lovely. I also stocked up on their Imperial black tea, Cocoa Praline, Azteca Fire, My Morning Mate, Matevana, and Sea Salt Cocoa Caramel. Can you tell I went a little crazy over the big New Year's sale? I find the Chai's do well with a second steeping but I haven't tried thirds. I do brew them around the correct temps thanks to my electric kettle with digital temp readout with the mug covered while steeping. I like the Teavana teas and I know they're not "the best" out there but they're at least considered decent, right? Or should I be covering my face when I walk into the store in the center of the mall?

So this morning I made a cup and left my strainer basket on the counter around 10am, twelve hours later I'm having a second cup now. Part of me justifies this by the simple fact that I know the Chinese drink fermented teas which I'm sure only makes sense in my head. I'll let you all know if I live to see tomorrow after this! And I'll probably pop my basket in the fridge tomorrow....

Thanks for the response MamaProfCrash!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I like your analogy. I think you will fit in just fine around here


----------



## BTackitt

KindleQueen, I introduced my mom to Teavana over the holidays, and she got hooked on that 2 chai mix also. we had bought 4oz of each (I thought that would be enough to get her started) well Last Wednesday, she went back bought HUGE Tins, and bought about 2 pounds of each. She now knows there's a Teavana near where she lives, so I doubt she will run out anytime.


----------



## Jen

I'm a total tea newbie, but I love Teavana!  I'm big into flavored and fruity teas so they're great for that.  I'll never forget when I was at the mall with my mom last year doing Christmas shopping, and we passed the Teavana - of course I grabbed for their free sample because, well, why not?!  I told my mom she had to try it - she just kept saying over and over I DON'T LIKE TEA - and I finally talked her into just trying it.  10 minutes later she walked out with 3 kinds of teas and a teamaker    !!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL

People don't get that tea is more than Lipton or Bigelow. They have no idea what they are missing.


----------



## kindlequeen

I need to convert my hubby to tea because we're going to be giving up soda and alcohol for the month of February and he'll need something to drink!  I'll be popping by for support.... there is some hope since he likes iced tea.  He's going to have to get his own mug though.... I'm not sharing mine.  

BTackitt - the Chai mix is so so so good!  Unfortunately, my hubby was there when I bought it and it was pricey so he grumbled - a lot.  The Samurai Chai was on sale so I stocked up and I've been mixing it with the Sweet Mango Chai which is another combo I'm enjoying but I need to go back for more Maharaja Chai Oolong.  

I noticed if I let my Chai mix sit all day on the counter, the second steeping is not as strong as if I use it to make back to back cups.


----------



## skyblue

*Jen*, they featured your Breville Tea Maker on the Today Show a few days a go! I immediately thought of you!


----------



## Jen

Do they think it's as amazing as I do  ?!

Good luck *Kindlequeen*!! That would be pretty difficult.


----------



## skyblue

Yes,* Jen*, they loved it, too!!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I discovered Tazo's Joy Tea. Sadly its a holiday tea. My store still has it behind the counter. I went to another location to buy five tins....I don't think its going last me to the next holiday season... 
I have been making tea latte at home. Yum

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hudsonam

I recently tried some samples from Harney & Sons and subsequently just got an order of their Earl Grey Supreme, Palm Court, Irish Breakfast and Organic English Breakfast tea. Yum. I learned from the samples that I really prefer Assam teas. Not that I couldn't develop a taste for other varieties.  I have become totally addicted to tea.

http://www.harney.com/

ETA: I just placed another order for decaf Assam, decaf earl grey and organic Assam. It's so hard to find good decaf, so I hope these will do the trick. The have free shipping on orders over $25 until Valentine's Day.


----------



## Atunah

I like Harney's too. I got a couple of mixes and a bunch of samples last order. I mainly ordered for the hot cinnamon, but their mixes are impressive. I like the Elaine's Blend and the Big Red. I also got a sample of the Palm and I really liked that one. I had some other samples, but I forgot to write down how I felt about each one.  . 

I am sipping the Irish Breakfast from Gong fu right now. It used to be english breakfast for me, but I switched over to Irish for a while. It has a bit more depth.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Working on some Bancha for Tea Gschwendner right now. I am not sure what my next tea will be.

Lucas is finally feeling better (stomach bug but not the flu) so I am praying that he sleeps well tonight because he has not slept well the last few nights and I really could use more then two hours of sleep at a stretch. He is really cute but having to change his sheet twice a day because of unpleasent messes is not fun, especially at 2 AM.


----------



## Atunah

Poor things, both of you. Glad he is feeling better. 

I think you need a tea grog. We used to make it with nice strong black tea, rum and some honey and some lemon.


----------



## Jen

Oooooh.....25% off at Teavana for the next 4 days. Code FRIENDS25 online.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Have fun you crazy people

Milk Oolong from Gong Fu now


----------



## Jen

This might apply to the Breville Tea Maker....just a heads up


----------



## BTackitt

Jen, I jsut tested it, THE CODE DOES work on the Breville. new price was $187.46!!!


----------



## Jen

Wow, that's a great deal!!!  I'd snatch that up while you can guys!!  I don't think you'll find better than that.


----------



## hudsonam

*Jen*, if I hadn't just splurged on the Vitamix and a new purse, I'd be all over it. I am definitely in the market for an variable temp electric kettle. Any recs? I was getting ready to order the Adagio one, but I wasn't sure if it would be big enough when I have my parents and in-laws over.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Hmmmmm my Husband will mock me relentlessly...


----------



## hudsonam

MamaProfCrash said:


> Hmmmmm my Husband will mock me relentlessly...


LOL. You have one of those too?


----------



## kindlequeen

My father in law got me the Saeco one for Christmas a few years ago and I LOVE IT! Dh uses it in the morning to make coffee and I use it all day long for teas. I love how you can see the temp and pull it at the right time for different kinds of tea plus it's super fast.

http://www.target.com/p/saeco-electric-water-kettle-black-silver/-/A-13205691


----------



## crebel

Free book on tea today: 

Looks to be a good primer.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Thanks! I downloaded it and will take a look this weekend.

Drinking a nice glass of Pu Erh Toucha from Tea Gschwendner. Great stuff.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Ya'll need to stop it with that Breville!  I have $163 in gift card money on Amazon that is burning a hole in my pocket!


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Hi guys! I just dove into the world of loose leaf tea! I'm about to brew my first cup. A couple questions:

1. Instructions say one or one and a half teaspoons of tea per cup. But are those heaping spoonfuls or level? For baking, if something says one teaspoon, they'd be level, but I've seen people do heaping spoonfuls of tea. One tea I just opened has dried raspberries - whole berries. One berry pretty much fills my teaspoon! So I'll just toss a berry in the infuser, and then measure without berries... (this one is mate, but lots of herbs & fruit - would maybe call it half herbal, half mate).

2. I've read that some teas can be reused (reinfused) for a second cup later. For what kind of teas does this work best? (black, white, green, herbal, mate, etc.)

3. What's your favorite source for loose-leaf tea online? I ordered from Teavana, then later read that they can be expensive, and not necessarily the best. They also don't have sample sizes - just 2 ounces. I also ordered two tins of tea forte from Amazon.

Thanks!


----------



## cmg.sweet

You probably want to wait and hear from MamaProfCrash, but here are my inputs:

1.  I use heaping teaspoons but it really depends on your taste, if you do heaping and don't like it, do level the next time 

2.  No clue, I've never tried it

3.  I like Gong Fu, TG (can't spell it) and a couple others I can't think of the name right now.

I ended up getting the Breville from Teavana just now, gonna save that gift card for something else...maybe now I'll drink all those white teas that I never drink cause I can't brew them right!


----------



## Jen

Welcome! I'm a total novice so I'm not the best person to answer all of your questions, but I like tea strong so I use heaping teaspoons. You'll probably learn quickly how strong or weak you like it! I'm not great at resteeping, but I know it works well with mate. I don't think it works as well with white, which is my preference unfortunately!! I've bought most of my tea from Teavana, but have ventured elsewhere a few times. TeaGschwendner is a good one. Teavana is good now because of the F&F sale!!

Speaking of though, I'm peeved about this Teavana sale. You can't buy more than a pound - because it takes the 10% discount instead of the 25%. That's irritating. I guess I'll buy just under a pound on two orders.



cmg.sweet said:


> I ended up getting the Breville from Teavana just now, gonna save that gift card for something else...maybe now I'll drink all those white teas that I never drink cause I can't brew them right!


    
You are going to LOVE it, I promise. And that is a steal of a price - plus, you know you'll have no trouble spending that on Amazon, come on now  !


----------



## cmg.sweet

That's what I figured...I can always find things to buy on amazon (like ebooks maybe   )


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Thanks for the tips everyone. One more question (for today). I have been paying attention to steeping times and temps. Even before I got my loose tea, I learned that (surprise surprise) my black tea bags taste better if I don't steep too long. I used to just use the hot water from the water cooler when I had tea (bags) at work. But I brought in a cooking thermometer, and it looks like that water is not hot enough. I want to do this _right_. So I can buy some sort of electric kettle or Hot Shot for work (I'm usually only making one cup at a time, so some of those kettles are too big), or I can fill my mug with hot water from the water cooler, and then pop it in the microwave, then dip the infuser in it (I have the Remi mug from teavana). Except, dipping the infuser in, the tea seems to all float at the top rather than being down in the mug... think that's a problem?

And then, I look at some different sites, and they're saying different temps! For Mate, Teavana says 208 for 5-6 Min., Adagio says 150 for 3-5 minutes, and this site - http://remedyteas.com/?page_id=13 - says 185 for 3-5 min. So much for me being totally precise and getting the temp exactly right!


----------



## Atunah

My husband makes mate with just getting to boil temp. 200 I guess. It boils and then it stops bubbling. Its just mate though, non flavored. 

As far as tea amount, I use a scale for my teas. 3.2 grams for 8 ounce of water. For most black teas that is about a heaping teaspoon full. For large leaf tea like oolongs, its sometimes difficult to measure without a scale. But if its really large leaf, you'd use 2 teaspoons. Just too much volume in the tea otherwise. 

A kettle would make it much easier I think. I started with a smaller kettle that just boiled. Now I have one that makes different temperatures. The dipping in to hot water with a filter, just make sure all the tea is covered. Slightly shake the cup after putting in the filter with tea. 

I steep my black teas no longer than 3 minutes. Otherwise I can feel my insides going  . Some teas are 2 minutes, others are 3. 

I buy my teas right now at Gong-Fu, Harney's and TeaGschwendner. 

Adiago was a good start for me as they have samples on everything. 

I am going to have to pass on the Brewville sale. I need to save the points up for it first and it would be on Amazon. Just not in the budget right now. Great deal though.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Eltanin:  Welcome

I use heaping teaspoons. Tea leaves make it hard to use level so I figure heaping make the most sense. Teas can be resteeped. THe types that work best depend on your tatse. I have resteep everything. Some I resteep multiple times, those are usually Pu-Erhs and the Yellow tea I have, sometimes green tea. Follow the steeping guide on the tea that you buy. Don't worry about what other sites say. If it tastes funky, feel free to try the temperature from another site and see what you prefer. 

I buy my teas from Gong Fu and Tea Gschwendner. I am not a huge fan of flavored teas so I tend not to shop at Teavana, Adagio, and the like. Buy the tea that you like and enjoy it. Try a new tea each time you order and see what you think. 

I have a tea kettle from Cuisinart that has 6 temperature programmed into it for preparing my water. I know there are cheaper models out there, someone in this thread posted a link to a Sesco (I think) one. I like the Cuisinart because it is metal and I think that it will last longer and I am not a huge fan of heating water in plastic unless I know it is BPA free. There are devices that you can use for making the perfect cup. I am going to be buying a Breville tea maker this weekend. Teavana is have a 25% off sale and I will pick it up from them. It is a pricey toy but I want, I want, I want.


----------



## Jen

That's exactly why I got the Breville! I've had a few variable temp kettles (sorry *hudsonam*, I meant to reply to that!) but none are that fantastic. I have a mini utiliTEA one at work, but it's not exact so I stick to mate and herbal so that I can just use the highest setting. I got my mom a Melitta one that has 4 settings for green, herbal, white and I think oolong. I don't feel like that is that exact either, though she loves it. She's even newer to tea than I am, so I take that with a grain of salt. Then I moved onto a Sharper Image one that actually has temperatures on it, but I can't set it to an exact temp, only intervals. So, none of them are perfect.....except for the Breville    

*Prof*, I can't wait to hear what you think of it!! And most of the time WANT is more important than need...duh  
For someone that drinks as much tea as you do, it's a no brainer.


----------



## hudsonam

I think a fairly basic kettle will be fine for me. I only drink black tea for the most part. Hubby drinks green, but very rarely. So I am trying to resist the temptation to get the fancy kettle. 

*Eltanin*, I've been ordering from www.harney.com and they offer samples. Have fun!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

There are black teas that are best when prepared at 195. Just saying...


----------



## hudsonam

MamaProfCrash said:


> There are black teas that are best when prepared at 195. Just saying...


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## Shane Ward

I love my PG tips tea... Such a lovely tea with a scented aroma that fills me with warmth.

but I drink too much tea, but I guess its better then coffee.

Shane


----------



## Natasha Holme

I love tea, but never think to drink it. I'm chuffed to bits when someone makes me a cup.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have decided I don't need a tea machine. I want one but I don't need one. I am good with my kettle and could get a second one for half the price of the breville.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I had a nice couple of mugs of pu erh today. I bought that vanilla chia powder from Gong Fu and love it. I had some this morning. The matcha latte powder fromTea Gschwender is really good as well.


----------



## corkyb

MamaProfCrash said:


> I have decided I don't need a tea machine. I want one but I don't need one. I am good with my kettle and could get a second one for half the price of the breville.


Is today the last day? I am so undecided about hitting that buy button. I don't need it; I am not drinking that much tea lately and have started on coffee again and been thinkning about a Keurig. I have the CUisart kettle, but the Breville is so enticing. SOmeone on here bought it quite some time ago. I can't remember who it was. If you are reading this, do you still recommend it. Is it hard to clean at all? Seems to me I remember hearing the basket might be hard to clean, Jen

I am not supposed to be shopping. And there are things I need. I am still sporting a CRT tv if you can believe that one.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Get what you need. You have what it takes to make good tea just use that.


----------



## hudsonam

*Corky*, resist the temptation!  I really don't need it because while I drink a lot of tea, I'm pretty simple about it, and the microwave works just fine for me. The only thing I want some kind of electric kettle for is when I have company.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

A part of me really wants it but I can make a great cup without it now. Hopefully there will be another sale when I have actually saved from my allowance.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

We made matcha green tea whipped cream today. Far better than green tea ice cream  It was delicious....I just experimented with drinks too much today. I made a grande matcha latte with double matcha, one pump mocha, one pump vanilla....nom. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kindlequeen

I took advantage of the sale to grab some new teas and stock up on a favorite!  The fave is the Mahraja Chai Oolong which I mix with the Samurai Chai I stocked up on during the New Year's sale.  I also got Earl Grey Creme (yummy, not as sweet as I expected with a hint of lemon) and the Strawberry Slender Pu-erh.  I'm not expecting to get skinny with the Pu-erh, I just really wanted to try it and it's yummy... but if I do lose a few then I won't mind either.

I also found some loose Jasmine Green tea by FooJoy for cheap at the Asian grocer.  It was cheap and it's really good although I have to be really careful not to over steep - I've dumped a few cups already.   

All this tea stuff is driving my DH insane so hopefully I will be able to just be happy with what I have for a few months since I'v spent over $100 in the last month.  I am a bit bummed that I didn't get something soothing to help me sleep during the sale, but I will sneak it in eventually.


----------



## kindlequeen

I should also mention for those who love the Teavana Samurai Chai/Mahraja Chai blend as much as I do that I learned they changed the Samurai Chai recently, I didn't taste it but it smells different.  I'm really regretting buying only 1 pound at New Years now!  My store is already complaining to higher ups to bring the old blend back but if anyone here tries the new version, I'd love to hear your opinion!!!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

If you like the Pu Erh, let me know. I can give you some leads on really good Pu Erhs.

Pu erhs will not cause you to loose weight any more then Oolongs do. All Caffeinated teas are diuretics, which lead to more trips to the bathroom. Not to mention, tea, like a glass of water, fills your stomach so you are full and less likely to feel the need to snack. Same as when you drink a glass of water before eating a meal. 

Essentially, you end up pooping a bit more and you eat less due to feeling more full. I would also guess that there are a fair number of people who decide that they want to lose weight and choose to replace soda with tea (I did that and know a few others who did as well). The weight loose is due to giving up a bunch of crap calories that are made in such a way as to cause you to want more soda and consume more calories. 

Drink the tea because it is yummy and you enjoy it.

Says the woman who considers her tea collection of 22 teas small. Hey, at one point in time I had 40 or so teas. I like tea, love it even.


----------



## kindlequeen

I love pu-erhs, any recommendations are welcome!  I got through a writing challenge in November living off boxes of Numi's Chocolate Pu-erh before I rediscovered a love of loose teas with a non-teaball brewing method.  I wish I could store 40 teas!  I probably could but that would involve getting rid of the DH and he'd probably leave voluntarily if I came home with that much tea - but I'm kinda attached to him so I'll follow the "you can drink it then replace it instead of collecting it" rule.

I'm not expecting tea to make me lose weight, I've tried the 'weight loss' teas out there since a friend was doing it and those work like laxatives but made me feel yucky and tasted gross.  I mainly got the Strawberry Slender because it smelled really good and I love strawberries.  I have been leaning towards teas with fruit or cocoa in them to sip in the evenings in lieu of snacking on chocolate but that's just a personal choice, when I choose to lose weight I'm pretty sure cutting down on bacon and cheese will be more effective than any tea out there.  

I would eventually like to cut the diet dr. pepper out of my diet, not sure I could consume more tea though - I drink between 36 and 64 ounces of tea a day (my mug holds 12 ounces).

Beyond this, has anyone heard about Mate's being bad for you?  I read an article saying people in South America who drink loads of it have increased cancer rates.  Which was starting to scare me.


----------



## kindlequeen

I should also mention that I got kinda sad that there were no new posts for a day or two last week, then I remembered that I have 200+ pages to catch up on and got super excited (then bummed I'd look like a moron chiming into posts from 3 years ago)!  Thanks MamaProfCrash for being such a wealth of knowledge first-class enabler!  I feel like there's this amazing world I'm just discovering.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I don't know enough to speak as an authority on Mate. I know that it tends to be made very differently hen it is made here. Traditionally, a gourd is packed with mate and water added. It is resteeped a ton over he course of a day. Other ingredients can be added to it as well. Unless there is some documentation to show that cancer rates have been similarly high for thousands of years I would guess that there is another explanation for the cancer rates.

Gong Fu has several great pu erhs. I really like Tea Gschwenders touchas. Mind you, none of them are flavored.


----------



## Jen

That was me *Paula*, and yes yesterday was the last day!! I absolutely love the Breville, it's easy to use and super easy to clean. I think someone else has another one that is hard to clean, but the basket of the Breville rinses right out. I've been using it daily, at least once sometimes twice. I still drink coffee in the morning, but switch to tea in the afternoon. I'll drink a caffeinated one while I'm at work (I'm so crazy I want another one for work, but will resist that one, I use a kettle and cast iron teapot here), but I've cut out any caffeine after about 4:00 due to sleep issues. I love mate, I hadn't heard that. My favorite is Teavana's Matevana, it reminds me of coffee and gives me a good boost if I'm dragging.

I've had the Strawberry Slender Pu-erh, it's pretty good. Not my favorite, but it's good to rotate in.

I have no idea how many teas I have, but I'd venture somewhere in the 25 number. I cleaned out a cabinet in the kitchen that's pretty much 2/3 full of tea and accessories. My Perfect Teamaker is collecting dust, I'm not sure I'll use that again! Not when the Breville is easy to use and clean, even if I just want one cup.

I ended up placing 2 Teavana orders since the 10% pound discount trumped the 25%. I loaded up on Youthberry, it's my absolute favorite and it's too stupid expensive normally. I do like to blend it with the Wild Orange, but it's my favorite on it's own. Plus I tried a few new ones, the Strawberry Cream, Strawberry Rose Champagne (I like stawberries too ), and Sevenberry Sangria. I also on a whim decided to try the white honey after reading some reviews, it's stupid expensive too but figured with the 25% it was the only time I'd ever try it. I also got a bunch of the rock sugar, I love that stuff.


----------



## Chad Winters

MamaProfCrash said:


> Essentially, you end up pooping a bit more and you eat less due to feeling more full.


I think you meant peeing? I haven't heard of tea being a laxative :O


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Chad Winters said:


> I think you meant peeing? I haven't heard of tea being a laxative :O


Agree. I drink more tea than coffee but both with milk..


----------



## kindlequeen

Caffeine is a natural laxative so watch out! ha ha

Jen - I would love to know what you think about some of the teas you picked up! I tried the Strawberry Rose Champagne in the store but it was too sweet for me, could be all the sugar they added. I want to try the Youthberry next, I'm kicking myself for not trying it while it was on sale but hopefully there will be more sales in the future.

I have Matevana in my cupboard but I haven't tried it, still getting through some My Morning Mate blended with Samurai Chai Mate before I open it up since I'll need to recycle the storage tin for it.

This is the article I saw when I was searching for proper brewing times on Mate: http://articles.latimes.com/2009/mar/16/health/he-nutrition16

The studies were inconclusive (and I hate how they don't mention if the study participants were smokers or what their occupations are) but they still recommend drinking it in moderation, I thought I would ask here if anyone knew about it since I trust the people on this site. It hasn't made me stop drinking my Mates though, but I might switch it up more often.


----------



## Jen

Oh yeah, Teavana drives me nuts with all the sugar they put in it.  I'll try it without sweetener first, thanks for the tip!  I'm trying to find more teas I don't need sugar with, I'm a fruity sweet tea kind of person!!  I'll definitely report back on what I like!!  Youthberry needs very little sweetener, it's wonderful.  They often have it as their sampler tea in the store but they put at least as much rock sugar as tea in there.    

That's interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## kindlequeen

One of my favorite fruity blends is Teavana's blueberry bliss rooibos mixed with the pineapple kona pop herbal tea; DH tried the iced version in the store and liked it so much he bought some but he hasn't made any iced tea from it yet so I'm enjoying it hot.

I can't stand the sugar Teavana puts in the their sample teas, I'm sure it's really good in moderation but every time they add it to a tea with fruit, it's like eating Pez candy and all the delicate tea flavors get covered up.


----------



## Jen

I have both those teas and have had that combo too!  It's really good, the blueberry bliss is one of my favorites.  I love the rock sugar, but I use about 1/4 of what Teavana uses.  I just like it a teeny bit sweet.  I have to use a little more with the non flavored ones or they're too bitter for me.  I'm excited to try the white honey instead.


----------



## skyblue

Iced Blueberry Bliss sounds yummy!


----------



## Chad Winters

So I bought one of those cast iron teapots awhile back, but I rarely use it. I have a couple finum tea baskets and always make my tea in the cup or mug with that.

Is there an advantage to using the teapot? Am I missing something? Its decorative at least....


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Chad Winters said:


> So I bought one of those cast iron teapots awhile back, but I rarely use it. I have a couple finum tea baskets and always make my tea in the cup or mug with that.
> 
> Is there an advantage to using the teapot? Am I missing something? Its decorative at least....


I don't understand the point of cast iron either, other than 1) they're pretty, and 2) supposedly they hold heat well, so your tea doesn't cool down too fast. But I also heard that they can absorb odors, so you can't make different kinds of tea (white, black, flavored) in the same pot. Maybe someone can enlighten us.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have four or five cast iron tea pots. I use the one at work daily. It holds the heat for a long time so my tea stays warm and it is pretty. All of mine have enamel in them so that they are easily cleaned and they do not absorb odors. The old school ones do absorb odor and should only be used for specific teas. I have the cast iron tea pot warmers that I use at home. One small votive candle keeps the tea pot warmer, and the cast iron tea, warm for many an hour. So I can make one pot of tea and happily sip away at nice, warm tea for four hours or so. 

I also have a couple of the clay tea pots, Yixing, that are great for Oolongs. They do absorb odors and should be used for only one type of tea. Again, very pretty.

I have the hot water dispenser (heats water to three temperatures and maintains that temperature) for making tea and we have a hot water faucet at the house (about 185 degrees) but that was there when we moved in. I use my Cuisinart kettle at work, that is where I drink most of my tea, which can be programed to 6 temperatures.

I am a bit obsessive....


----------



## kindlequeen

Finally tried the Matevana from Teavana today and it totally smells like banana nut bread!  I might need to sweeten this one though since it's a bit bitter, but I use Splenda which is all chemicals and I've been trying to cut down on since I have a sugar sensitivity.  Will also experiment with coconut palm sugar.

The DH marveled at how it made the car smell like banana nut bread which I thought was sarcasm at first but the second time he mentioned it when I opened my thermos I knew he was serious.  Not like a leap but seriously a baby step in converting this coffee and cola drinker into a tea connoisseur. 

I never got the whole cast iron thing - perhaps because the pots are not huge and the cups are so small.  Maybe I'll need to revisit the idea for home but I'm really loving my thermoses with the little basket because it's grab and go anytime of the day and most of my job is done out of my car.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

I'm so excited - I just got a package from Adagio. Mostly samples, but two tins of the astrology-themed teas. This is my 2nd tea order (ok, 3rd - a mug for the office and two Tea Forte canisters from Amazon was my 2nd order) - first I ordered from Teavana, mostly flavored teas, and a steeping mug. Then I realized that some of the flavored teas don't even list tea as the first ingredient because of all the fruit and flower bits. So the order from Adagio is mostly non-flavored teas so that I can get my money's worth, and also really taste the teas to see what I prefer. Don't get me wrong - I'm certainly not anit-flavored-tea. But if I do buy flavored teas, I'm going to make sure tea is the first ingredient. 

Anyway, now I have a TON of samples to try! NO MORE buying for me, until I get through some of this. Did anyone else notice that Adagio has a place where you can self-ban yourself? You put in a number of days and it won't let you access the website! I also think it's clever that if I'm logged in to Adagio, it marks the teas I bought.

OK, what to brew first...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

If you want tea that tastes like tea, I strongly recommend Gong Fu Tea and Tea Gschwendner. Both are excellent. TG wins awards for best teas every year.


----------



## Jen

Banana nut bread?!?!  That's so weird, I absolutely hate banana nut bread and love matevana!!!  I've never gotten that, at all.  How funny.  

I love cast iron mostly because it will stay hot for so long.


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> I love cast iron mostly because it will stay hot for so long.


And EVERYTHING tastes better in cast iron


----------



## Jen

Soooooo *cmg*, how was your first experience with the teamaker?!?! Inquiring minds are dying to know.


----------



## cmg.sweet

*Jen* you never lead me wrong when it comes to small appliances! The milky oolong yesterday was yummy, and the mate this morning when I was half asleep was even better...I need to figure out how to make it have the tea ready for me when I get up in the morning 

I'm going to try some white tea this afternoon.


----------



## Jen

Yaaaay!!!! I didn't have much doubt, but for such an expensive purchase it always makes me a little nervous!!! I'm drinking twice the tea I used to, I'm so in love with that machine. *Neo* is probably right about the cast iron, but the teamaker is just so much easier and it's perfect every time!! Plus it takes maybe 2 minutes to clean.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I'm thinking for days when I want to spend a couple hours curled up reading I'll put the tea into my pretty cast iron and pour from there into my cup, just for the fun/pretty


----------



## Jen

That's a good idea - mainly because my biggest gripe about the Breville is that it only keeps it hot for an hour!!!  Brilliant.  I'm so doing that!!!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Yeah, when I went back to get my 3rd cup yesterday and it had cutoff I was sad...problem solved


----------



## MamaProfCrash

and use the cast iron warmer.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Just got the Gong Fu newsletter - it has a 10% off code 

Now that I've got the teamaker I'm clearing out tea left and right by drinking more of the ones I like and/or realizing I don't like it and getting rid of it, so I decided to pick up some old favorites and some new ones to try. I've ordered:

2 oz. Wuyi Shan Red Cape 
2 oz. Cream Assam 
2 oz. Earl Grey Supreme 
2 oz. Organic 500 Mile Chai 
2 oz. Prince of Wales 
2 oz. Milk Oolong 
4 oz. Blue Spring Oolong 

Yippee!


----------



## crebel

Sounds like a great order cmg!  I haven't tried the Wuyi Shan, let us know what you think.

A personal warning on the Prince of Wales tea from Gong Fu, if you don't like LOTS of mint in your tea, avoid it!  It is not subtle...

Cream Assam, Earl Grey Supreme and Milk Oolong are always in my cupboard.  Those are 3 of my favorites and the Cream Assam is my everyday "wake up" tea.


----------



## cmg.sweet

crebel said:


> Sounds like a great order cmg! I haven't tried the Wuyi Shan, let us know what you think.
> 
> A personal warning on the Prince of Wales tea from Gong Fu, if you don't like LOTS of mint in your tea, avoid it! It is not subtle...
> 
> Cream Assam, Earl Grey Supreme and Milk Oolong are always in my cupboard. Those are 3 of my favorites and the Cream Assam is my everyday "wake up" tea.


The milk oolong and blue springs oolong are refills, they might be my 2 favorite teas  The others are all new ones...I figured the prince of wales could be good for iced tea.


----------



## kindlequeen

You're all enablers!  Can you describe the cream assam or the milk oolong?  They sound yummy but are the leaves creamy or do they add something to the tea for the 'milky' essence?

Strawberry (Slender) Pu-erh from Teavana has become my fave; I feel embarrassed that it's got 'slender' in the name but it's now my treat tea.


----------



## cmg.sweet

To me the milk oolong doesn't realy have a milky essence, it is just a nice smooth oolong.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Had to show TG some love too...has anyone had any of these before?

TeaGschwendner Marzipan Tea
O'Connor's Cream
Smooth Strawberry Dream
Gina Amaretta
Orange Blossom Oolong


----------



## crebel

kindlequeen said:


> You're all enablers! Can you describe the cream assam or the milk oolong? They sound yummy but are the leaves creamy or do they add something to the tea for the 'milky' essence?
> 
> Strawberry (Slender) Pu-erh from Teavana has become my fave; I feel embarrassed that it's got 'slender' in the name but it's now my treat tea.


Enablers? In this thread? Surely you jest!

The Cream Assam is a nice, smooth black assam tea that is combined with honey and vanilla flavor. If you have ever smelled a black cavendish pipe tobacco like Captain Black, it smells just like it. Wonderful, wonderful.

The Milk Oolong (the one from Gong Fu is the absolute best of any I have tasted) gets its flavor and aroma from the way the tea leaves are processed and semi-oxidized, there are no flavors or milk products added. It has an almost buttery taste and smell, to me; and reminds me of my grandpa's dairy barn when he was milking the cows fed with sweet alfalfa. It is a really special tea. I know it is one of MamaProf's favorites, too, so hopefully she will weigh in with her thoughts.

Orange Blossom Oolong sounds wonderful! Guess I need to head to TG for another order.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I used to love to go to TinderBox and smell the tobacco with my dad when he used to smoke a pipe. Now I can't wait to smell that cream assam.


----------



## kindlequeen

I need to sneak in an order! [evil grin]

One of my favorite scents in a really good red wine is tobacco and since it's a dry month for me (detoxing), I think I found my justification.


----------



## corkyb

cmg.sweet said:


> Just got the Gong Fu newsletter - it has a 10% off code
> 
> Now that I've got the teamaker I'm clearing out tea left and right by drinking more of the ones I like and/or realizing I don't like it and getting rid of it, so I decided to pick up some old favorites and some new ones to try. I've ordered:
> 
> 2 oz. Wuyi Shan Red Cape
> 2 oz. Cream Assam
> 2 oz. Earl Grey Supreme
> 2 oz. Organic 500 Mile Chai
> 2 oz. Prince of Wales
> 2 oz. Milk Oolong
> 4 oz. Blue Spring Oolong
> 
> Yippee!


Can you share the code, or is it one use? I don't get the newsletter. I would like to try some Gong Fu tea.


----------



## CatherineM

Hi, everybody.  Please excuse me for barging in on your thread.  I have intentionally not read it because I love tea and will NOT SHUT UP ABOUT IT. !!  Whew!  Got that off my chest.  Anyhow.....

I'm glad you all know about the goodness of tea.  Please continue to spread the word.

Thanks ))


----------



## crebel

corkyb said:


> Can you share the code, or is it one use? I don't get the newsletter. I would like to try some Gong Fu tea.


I don't think the code has ever been for specific customers. My newsletter says "Use coupon code: V2013 at the checkout to receive your discount". You can also print out the page to take it in which is what I have done. So if one of you uses the V2013 and when I get to the store they tell me I can't - enjoy!

I imagine it is the same code for everyone since it is good through Valentine's Day and appears to be short for Valentine's 2013. Plus, you can sign up for the e-newsletter if you visit gongfu-tea.com


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My god a TG order where I have had exactly none of the teas. I didn't think that possible.

Milk Oolong is one of my favorites. It cannot be described but it is simply awesome.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Crebel and Corky I got the V2013 code too so I think it is the same for everybody!  

I am trying to start a habit of not eating anything after dinner, so I am going to try to start using a pot of tea as "dessert" in the evenings.


----------



## corkyb

MamaProfCrash said:


> My god a TG order where I have had exactly none of the teas. I didn't think that possible.
> 
> Milk Oolong is one of my favorites. It cannot be described but it is simply awesome.


What did you get? Do you like Milk Oolong from TG or Gong Fu?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I get all of my Oolongs from Gong Fu. TG does not sell the Milk Oolong. Actually, TG does not sell most of the Oolongs available at Gong Fu. I would guess that they could not get a large enough quantity because they are more specialty items that suit a smaller store. The yellow tea Gong Fu has is totally worth the money. I am getting my greens and reds from TG.


----------



## Odessa Lasch

I love Pu'erh tea - it's a nice fermented black tea. It comes in pressed disks, sometimes small, sometimes large, and sometimes shaped into sculptures.








It's supposed to be really good for you and lower cholesterol. It's great after a heavy or fatty meal, and wonderful to drink black and as strong as you like.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have four different Pu Erhs, two are discs, one is a large toucha, and then a series of touchas.


----------



## kindlequeen

How do you brew the disc?  My pu-erh (and all the ones I've seen) look like regular leaves.

Doing a detox so tea recommendations that curb hunger are welcome!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

You break the disc into smaller pieces.i do it all at once because I drink my tea at work and it is hard to break off individual servings at work.


----------



## Chad Winters

MamaProfCrash said:


> You break the disc into smaller pieces.i do it all at once because I drink my tea at work and it is hard to break off individual servings at work.


How do you know how much to put in a cup?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I guesstimate. After a while you get to know what you like.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

I bought Teavana's Remi glass mug and had only been using it for about a week when my cat knocked the lid off the counter and it shattered.  Teavana doesn't offer replacement lids (I asked). But Adagio has a mug that seems very very similar, and they do sell replacement lids. I'm hoping the Adagio lid will fit the Teavana mug.

I know this is highly unlikely, but if anyone has both, could you tell me if the Adagio lid works on the Teavana mug? Or, if someone just has the Adagio mug, could you measure the diameter of the lid, and also the diameter of the lid's rim that sits down inside the infuser (i.e. inner and outer diamaters)? Thanks a ton.

BTW, Teavana is having a free shipping on all orders special (so if I do have to just buy a whole new Remi mug, at least I won't pay shipping).


----------



## Odessa Lasch

kindlequeen said:


> How do you brew the disc? My pu-erh (and all the ones I've seen) look like regular leaves.
> 
> Doing a detox so tea recommendations that curb hunger are welcome!


Yup, pu-erh is good for hunger. There are lots of different kinds, and the looser and greener ones are less fermented, I think. 
Matcha is supposed to be really good for hunger too, but it can be expensive. I get mine at gotmatcha.com, it's really small and expensive, though, but it's even worse at local health food stores where I live. 
You can find it in the grocery store sometimes, if you look, but make sure that it doesn't have fillers or flavors (it almost always does). Whatever you do don't get anything that has milk powder and sugar already in it, because then you may as well just be eating matcha flavored candy.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Groupon has GotMatcha on sale right now. I got it last year when they were on groupon. I found I didn't care for that particular brand. I got my last tin before that from Wholefoods....let me google

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I prefer DoMatcha. It's far more brighter and not as bitter. I am still using my GotMatcha. I use it to bake matcha scones and I add it to my vanilla ice cream (for a stronger green tea ice cream).
I work at Starbucks and drink my iced Matcha green teas with double matcha no classic and (tall-1p grande  2p or Venti 3p) vanilla with light LIGHT ice. The matcha at Starbucks has sugar in it though.

I feel like making a cup even though its...almost 1am. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am using a Matcha powder from TG for my lattes these days. It might have sugar in it, I have not checked the ingredients. I use one spoonful for a 16 ounce glass and it tastes great. They also sell a matcha powder for making tea.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Ok, how does one make a matcha latte?  I have matcha from gotmatcha (I got the groupon a couple weeks ago), but not sure what to do with it?  Hot water and hot milk? Hot water and cold milk?


----------



## Atunah

That Matcha Latte looks really interesting on TG. I have to put in an order with them soon. I drank down a lot of stuff and got it down to a few I really like. They also have some nice tea accessories since the last time I checked. 



cmg.sweet said:


> Ok, how does one make a matcha latte? I have matcha from gotmatcha (I got the groupon a couple weeks ago), but not sure what to do with it? Hot water and hot milk? Hot water and cold milk?


Vegas posted some nice pics and instructions at some point. Might have been a few pages ago though. I never used or even seen Matcha but this is what the instructions on the TG site say for their Matcha latte:

...Preparation Matcha latte: Stir 1 tb of Matcha Latte to Go with 50ml hot water. Add 250 ml of steamed milk and serve.

I have no idea if their Matcha Latte is different from regular matcha though.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I nuke my milk for a few minutes and then mix in the matcha when the milk is warm enough. I am guessing that they are different and that there is some sugar in the latte mix.


----------



## cmg.sweet

So it is more milk than water, I so would have messed that up on my own.  Now to scroll back and see if I can find Vegas' past post.


----------



## Atunah

Vegas posted some pics and a little instructions on page 230. Let me see if the link works.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,8480.5725.html

Just scroll half way down, you'll see the pics.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I think we were both looking for it at the same time   Thanks


----------



## MamaProfCrash

TG's package says to use water but I just put the mix into the milk and it works great. I do the same thing with the Vanilla Chia I got from Gong Fu. I find I don't need even close to the amount that they recommend in order to make a yummy tasting drink.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Thanks 

I've just had a couple mugs of blue spring oolong...the office is cold today.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Do you guys want hot matcha latte instructions? 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chad Winters

MamaProfCrash said:


> I have the cast iron tea pot warmers that I use at home. One small votive candle keeps the tea pot warmer, and the cast iron tea, warm for many an hour. So I can make one pot of tea and happily sip away at nice, warm tea for four hours or so.


I'm tempted to try my induction cooktop on low...that should keep it warm and its not direct heat so it shouldn't hurt it.....


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It would be more economical and better for the environment to get a cast iron warmer then to use the stove top.


----------



## CatherineM

I use whole leaf tea, strictly.  I hate tea bags.

I prefer green tea.  Jasmine or gunpowder, mostly.  I make it in antique teapots and I love it.  With honey.

I brew the ever-loving crap out of the leaves and get my money's worth, lol.


----------



## BTackitt

MamaProfCrash said:


> I have the cast iron tea pot warmers that I use at home. One small votive candle keeps the tea pot warmer, and the cast iron tea, warm for many an hour. So I can make one pot of tea and happily sip away at nice, warm tea for four hours or so...


See I just don't get that. I make 24oz (or so) of tea at a time, and drink it. It never has time to cool off. I may make 48oz an hour. I know I drink A LOT. I always have.. but a 6oz cuppa is just not worth it to me. I think my smallest drinking cup is 12oz, but I would not be surprised if it were 16oz. My cups for tea are minimum 20oz.


----------



## Atunah

Seems like everyone here in Texas likes the big mugs. That explains why I can't find any 8 ounce mugs to save my life at the stores.  . I swear, every set I pick up has this mugs so large I'd have to use both hands and my face would fall in. 

I am babying a set I got a long time ago from HEB some Gibsons everyday and the mugs are so perfect. Fit 8 ounce in perfect so they also work for my occasional cappuccino out of my Tassimo. I have looked for years now to get another as one of the cups is already broken. I have 3 more to go.


----------



## frolic

I just wanted to give a heads up to any matcha fans here that I have an offer from Red Leaf Teas. They have the highest ranked flavored matchas on steepster and for this week if you use the code RSP39 and are a first time customer you get 50% off(plus I get some free tea, win win). You can find their site at http://www.redleaftea.com/

And on the subject of sales 52 teas is having a 20% off sale this week so if you like them it's a great chance to stock up. Sadly I've spent my tea budget for the month 

In happy news I'm drinking Orange Brule Oolong I just got from Della Terra, it's one of my new favorites. They too also happen to have a sale code this weekend, 30% with the code DELLA30 .

Happy tea drinking and all you New Englanders stay warm and safe!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Ohhhh sale codes. I love this site.


----------



## HappyGuy

Move along. Move along. Nothing to see here. Keep it moving people, keep it moving.


----------



## Atunah

I see you. 


I am depleting some of my tea stock. Its about time for a TeaGwschwendner refill. I am still ok on Gong Fu for a little while. Trying to spread out the hauls.  . TG has some of the blacks I really like. And Gong Fu has some others and the oolongs.  

I am still mostly drinking non flavored blacks and oolongs. Haven't had much green lately.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Big babies crawl on all fours. Mommy is not sure her tea is going to be safe in the near future. If we lift him up, he can cruise and he is trying to stand on his own.

Yellow tea for celebrating while crying that he is growing up so fast.


----------



## HappyGuy

And how old does he need to be before you introduce him to the pleasures of drinking tea?  Decaf versions should be safe, right?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Decaf still has caffeine. He will have to wait for a while. Probably start with some herbal. Maybe some small cups when he has tea time with Mommy. My guess he won't like it until he is in his teens, kind of like most kids with coffee. I have been to some Mother/Daughter teas where they serve the little girls hot cocoa and mini PBJs, it was really cute.


----------



## frolic

I started drinking english breakfast tea with milk and sugar when I was probably around 2. Not huge mugs or anything but a small teacup. Later on when I was 6 and diagnosed with ADHD I stopped taking Ritalin because of the side effects my parents started giving me small amounts coffee or coca cola to use caffeine as an alternative. It worked very well and still does to this day.

Not quite sure where I'm going with this, I guess I'm just saying that all people are different and some small children do well with caffeine. Oh and I've always loved tea as my grandma made it but it took into my teens before I started trying other kinds of teas prepared in other ways.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I use caffeine as a ritalin substitute myself. If we end up with a kid with ADHD I might consider it in small doses. Other then that, not so much.


----------



## kindlequeen

Has anyone ordered from ESP teas?  They've got an Amazon local deal (for San Francisco) going on right now:

$35 for $70 on loose leaf teas
$37 for $75 on gift packages
$500 for $100 on loose leaf

All with free shipping

I'm curious if their teas are any good, if their customer service is good, etc?  The deal still has 19 days left to buy and I get paid next week....  

Also, I had ordered some tea tins from Teavana while they were on clearance and they sent me an email saying they would ship later, then I found out they oversold and I wasn't getting them at all!  I was a bit miffed since I was counting on them coming and didn't stock up in the store like I could have.  As a consolation, they sent me some free tea and were really nice about it.  I just wanted to give them some credit for having good CS, even if they disappointed me.  And I'm a bit happy I get to try the Youthberry now!


----------



## kindlequeen

I forgot to post the link to the deal! 

http://local.amazon.com/san-francisco/B00BI5T68I


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have never heard of that tea company before but the prices sound good enough to try them.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I bought a pound of Plum Cinnamon Rooibos from TG Nov 2012. I just filled a Teavana medium tin with the last of it. Not bad.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Starbucks has sent out some Teavana coupons to rewards members. Starbucks has become my get away from the house for an hour or two when I don't want to go to the gym and the hubby is home. 

The online code for the buy tea is NEWTEA: Buy any 4 new spring teas and get a free Opus Rogue Rooibos tea. The other coupon is for buying a cupa at the store.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I've ordered an ESP tea after purchasing an amazon local deal. The tea was good, definitely worth a try.


----------



## NS

I didn't have time to brew tea, so I drank Lipton for a week... Just now I finished a cup of white tea with peach. What a difference. Not just taste, but the whole experience.


----------



## BTackitt

I picked up a 

the other day for use while at school. I LOVE IT! ok, yes, I carry around a second cup and pour into it rather than letting my tea oversteep in the cup but it was worth it to have tea when I'm at school for 13.5 hours on Mondays.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

(Shivers at the use of the L word)

Next time you need to use bags ty Mighty Leaf, Harney and Sons, Rishi, or Republic of Tea. Whole Foods has a good selection. Target and Giant by me arn't bad. There are good bagged teas out there.

BTackitt: looks good.


----------



## Chad Winters

MamaProfCrash said:


> There are good bagged teas out there.


I can't believe she just said that!! 

Motherhood has made her soft.....


----------



## Atunah

Glad you quoted for posterity.


----------



## corkyb

Atunah said:


> Glad you quoted for posterity.


It must be post partum something or other!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

MamaProfCrash said:


> There are good bagged teas out there.


<thud>


----------



## kindlequeen

Lay off Mama!  Mighty Leaf and my personal fave, Two Leaves and a Bud do make decent tea bags!

However, I do worry that there's a website selling tea she's never heard of, I'm happy cmg.sweet could vouch for them.

Are these emails from Starbucks the same ones Teavana sent out?  I'll be bummed if they're different since I'm a gold member with SB.  (And this girl just can't get enough free samples to enable more tea purchases.  )


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I will point out that the varieties mentioned are all tea bags that use loose leaf tea.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

If I'm in for a quick fix, I drink Lipton Moroccan Infusion, but my main stay is loose leaf Lapsang Souchon that I buy at 't Zonnetje, a small specialist shop on the Haarlemmerdijk in Amsterdam. The thing I found with Lapsang is that people either love it or hate it, almost nobody has lukewarm feelings about it. The funny thing is brewing a cup of lapsang while motorcycle camping. People drop by, smell the tarry essence rising from my mug and wonder what the hell I'm drinking...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Lapsong is one of my favorites but it is a hit or miss tea. Some folks love it while others hate it.

I am going to have to change the teas I bring to work. They are going to ban all personal coffee pots and tea kettles from the kitchens. The hot water dispenser only comes out at 185 so that means mainly Green teas and a few Oolongs. (Sigh)


----------



## NS

MamaProfCrash said:


> (Shivers at the use of the L word)
> 
> Next time you need to use bags ty Mighty Leaf, Harney and Sons, Rishi, or Republic of Tea. Whole Foods has a good selection. Target and Giant by me arn't bad. There are good bagged teas out there.
> 
> BTackitt: looks good.


I don't usually buy bagged teas, but my mom does. And she does like Lipton.


----------



## kdawna

I have been drinking tons of black tea trying to stay warm while watching it snow!


----------



## Atunah

Snow  

And here I been complaining that we got a cold front and I am ready to plant my Earthboxes with vegetables on my balconies. We already had a day in the 90's and many 80's. Then it dropped back down to like 35 at night and 62 during the day. 

I am happily drinking my TG blacks right now and last order I got the English Westminster I never tried before. I really like this one. I think I might like it better than their english breakfast. It makes a nice afternoon tea too. 

Stay warm kdawna


----------



## TheresaV

kdawna said:


> I have been drinking tons of black tea trying to stay warm while watching it snow!


We've got snow here in VA too. It's mostly melted now though.

I'm new to this thread, but I'm very excited I found it. No one else I know drinks tea like I do. 

I'm a fan of mate tea in the morning and green or white during the day. For herbals I like pretty much any mint tea or something with chamomile. I normally order my loose teas from Teavana, but I don't really like most of their flavored greens and whites. Any suggestions?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Tea Gschwendner and Gong Fu have Greens that I like. I don't drink whites so I can't help there. I am not a huge fan of Teavana teas because they are over flavored, for me. Others love them.


----------



## skyblue

I picked up *Mighty Leaf White Orchard* tea for work at Whole Foods. It is light and fresh with a hint of peach.


----------



## BTackitt

TheresaV said:


> We've got snow here in VA too. It's mostly melted now though.
> 
> I'm new to this thread, but I'm very excited I found it. No one else I know drinks tea like I do.
> 
> I'm a fan of mate tea in the morning and green or white during the day. For herbals I like pretty much any mint tea or something with chamomile. I normally order my loose teas from Teavana, but I don't really like most of their flavored greens and whites. Any suggestions?


Welcome to KB and the tea thread! Lately I've been going through a phase where I am just drinking 1 black tea, Superior Keemum, but I'm having 72 ounces or more a day.. Dh is fighting off some bug, so for him we are definitely going through the Mint w/ local honey like crazy when he's home.


----------



## TheresaV

Thanks for the suggestions. I will have to check those out.


----------



## BTackitt

I saw this poster for sale this morning, and thought not only do I want one, someone else here may. It's also available on tea towels.








Poster can be found here
and tea towel  here


----------



## kindlequeen

Those towels are cute!  I've seen more than one I need!

Oops, I was enabled again!  I went to Teavana yesterday for maybe one or two new teas.... I walked out with 7 new teas and a cast iron tea pot an hour later (the very kind manager made my DH an iced tea for being so patient - I can not compliment the customer service @ the Hillsdale Mall location enough!).  I had never even considered getting a cast iron tea pot but I bought it on a whim since the mugs I normally use are clay lined so I'm limited as to what I can brew in them.

So now I want everyone to weigh in!  I know the designs and colors all have meaning - how did you choose?  I got the hobnail because it's kind of modern looking and symbolizes strength but I can still exchange it for a different design (it's just ok but doesn't excite me and looks kinda boring on my counter).  I'm leaning towards taking it back and getting a blue one with koi fish and water or the monkey one or the elephants or the dragonflies.  So - what do you have and how did you choose it?  Weighing on shapes helps too!  I think the UFO shaped ones look awkward for pouring.

Also, I am now in LOVE with Youthberry and Wonderberry Truffle!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have a red dragon tea pot. I love dragons, so much so I married one and gave birth to another. I have a hobnail in lack cause it is cool and was half off. My most recent is a 24 ounce purple teapot. I love purple and have been lusting after this particular pot for a few years. Hubby got it or me for Christmas. I use it at work.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Mama I am glad he finally got that one for you!

Mine is gold and has the thousand lines design.  I love it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Trust me, when we move into a house with a bigger kitchen, there will be more tea pots. I love them. They are a wonderful decorating item and I use them. Well, mainly at work, but I still love them. 

I am thinking of getting Lucas a small, blue cast iron tea pot with dragons. He is a water dragon and aboy so it works.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Green tea for me this morning.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Working on Pu-erh right now. Went through two pots of genmaicha this morning.


----------



## Atunah

MamaProfCrash said:


> Working on Pu-erh right now. Went through two pots of genmaicha this morning.


Which Genmaicha do you like best? Over the years I have gotten different ones. Haven't had one in a while.


----------



## Tatiana

I'm drinking Harney's Hot Cinnamon Spice this morning.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

TG's is good. I am enjoying Gong Fu's, they use some macha in their blend which is really nice.


----------



## Atunah

I'll check them out, thanks. I guess I'll try whichever store I order first from again. TG or Gong fu. They have become my go to tea suppliers.  

I want to get some green tea back in my rotation and for some reason I just can't get used long term to plain greens. I prefer blacks and greens with just a bit of something. But I don't like citrus flavored greens, which I have seen. Genmaicha just adds this little nuttiness I like.


----------



## kindlequeen

I love Genmaicha!  I buy mine from an Asian market (Ranch 99 - it's a chain here in CA) for super cheap; "Genmaicha" is the only English on the package and it's one of the better ones I've had.  I'll have to take a pic next time I'm in the store since mine is in a tin now.  I might have to switch to some of that later!

Right now I'm enjoying some Earl Grey Creme (Teavana of course) and still figuring out this cast iron teapot thing.  It seems like a lesson in patience.  I burn my fingers on the top and trying to remove the basket so I don't over steep.  I gave up on my adorable little cast iron cup last night after realizing my coffee mug keeps it hotter.

Still on the fence about exchanging for monkey or koi fish but now I'm finding myself searching the internet for purple ones because it's my fave color.  Guess I'll end up with more than one at some point!  (My DH's sign is the rabbit and I'm a rooster and I haven't found any cool ones for those signs.)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

There are three or four Sencha's available, mainly due to when they are picked. They do have a different flavor but you would probably like the more expensive variations. You might want to try the Chinese Green's. THey are pan fried and not steamed so they have a more bold flavor. Also, Green Pu Erhs


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The purple one I got from Teavana is not on their website. 

HEck, I am a boar. I have not even bothered looking. 

I use a napkin to remove the lid. There are places where you can get baskets that have handles on them so you don't burn your fingers removing the basket. I have seen them at Asian markets.


----------



## kindlequeen

I love my Asian market here (and we have a HUGE Asian community it serves), they have an amazing assortment of loose teas for really good prices but there are pretty much no tea accessories.  I got super frustrated that they don't even carry tins for tea storage.  Guess a trip to Chinatown might be in order.  

Green pu-erhs?  Sounds amazing!  I'm going to have to work overtime to support this habit.

What design is the purple one you got?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It is plain. Purple with a bit of black showing through. It is pretty and the perfect size for the office.


----------



## kindlequeen

Oh how lovely!  I'm leaning towards monkeys.  I will have to post a pic when I exchange it.


----------



## kindlequeen

I just found Teavana's page on FB and noticed they have a coupon for $25 off a $100 purchase. There's also a code for online use. Currently I'm in love with the Strawberry Rose Champagne tea - it's a bit more floral than the Youthberry but still sweet and delicate.

https://www.facebook.com/teavana?sk=app_4949752878


----------



## kindlequeen

This morning it was a nice change to try some Cacao Mint Black and deviate from my Earl Grey Creme ritual.    

Happy Monday!


----------



## skyblue

I am still enjoying Mighty Leaf White Orchard in the mornings.


----------



## corkyb

Hey Prof, how about posting a photo of your purple teapot?  I looked in the store and only saw one and couldn't figure you for it.
Dying to see which one it is.
Paula


----------



## skyblue

corkyb said:


> Hey Prof, how about posting a photo of your purple teapot? I looked in the store and only saw one and couldn't figure you for it.
> Dying to see which one it is.
> Paula


Me, too, Paula!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It is at work and we are not allowed to take pictures there.


----------



## kindlequeen

I saw a purple one in the store the other day, the manager said it was designed by the guy who designs Maseratis - it was very sleek.  Is that the one you got?  I went for more cutesy!


----------



## JB Rowley

I have just discovered this thread so have not read all the posts. However, I was heartened to discover quite a few people posting about their love of loose leaf tea. Yay!

I thought I was in danger of becoming a social outcast because I drink tea rather than dunk tea bags. I cannot fathom the mentality of restaurants and cafes that almost always force teabag tea onto tea drinkers but never, never ever, serve instant coffee; it is always brewed coffee and I am grateful for that because I love my coffee too. But surely tea drinkers deserve the same respect?? When I do discover a cafe that serves a pot of 'proper' tea, I patronise and promote it.

Of course, the woodcutters who worked with my father out in the bush in the fifties and sixties would probably argue just as passionately that the only 'proper' tea is billy tea.

Those who are not familiar with billy tea might like to take a look at how it is made here:http://www.slq.qld.gov.au/tea-and-me/donated-cups/karen-pedersen

JB  (On the lookout here in Melbourne for a cute fat round pink teapot.)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

http://www.teavana.com/tea-products/teapots-teapot-sets/cast-iron-teapots/p/fuku-cast-iron-teapot

This is the style but it is purple.


----------



## kindlequeen

That's the one I saw in the store - the purple was super pretty!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I had been coveting the purple one for ages. I love it. It holds 24 ounces, which is perfect for work


----------



## kindlequeen

I can't get over how insanely happy my new cast iron tea pot makes me.  I pretty much grin every time I make a pot of tea.  A HUGE THANK YOU to all my enablers on here.  

Also, did anyone else get the Teavana email this morning?  The store manager told me about the teas last week and I'm so excited to try the new fig rose tea!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Which one did you end up with?


----------



## kindlequeen

I haven't gotten a chance to take a pic of it; I got the red monkey tea pot.

http://www.teavana.com/tea-products/teapots-teapot-sets/cast-iron-teapots/p/year-of-the-monkey-cast-iron-teapot


----------



## Atunah

I do not need another teapot. I do not need another tea pot.  

I have been resisting the cast iron for a long time, but you guys don't make it easy. 

Purrty.


----------



## Chad Winters

A coworker keeps giving me Lapsang Souchong samples which are his favorite but I think taste and smell like pipe tobacco.
Its not quite as bad as the "dirty feet" tea from last year but still....


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Nice teapot!


----------



## kindlequeen

Atunah, you don't NEED a cast iron teapot!  Unless you want your tea drinking experience to feel like a real treat and make your heart smile.  Oh and the tea to be delicious.  (Just like you don't "need" a kindle, a clarisonic, a rice maker, or a sodastream.)    

The cast iron cups?  Well, they will burn your lips!  I'm starting to think they're more for show.

Lapsong Souchong I discovered in cooking school, it makes a great tea smoked chicken but I haven't found one I can buy locally that I enjoy drinking.  If you find ones you like, please post.  Or repost because I haven't found the time to read all 300 pages here.


----------



## Chad Winters

kindlequeen said:


> The cast iron cups? Well, they will burn your lips! I'm starting to think they're more for show.


I agree, I couldn't believe how hot they got!


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

kindlequeen said:


> Atunah, you don't NEED a cast iron teapot! Unless you want your tea drinking experience to feel like a real treat and make your heart smile. Oh and the tea to be delicious.


How exactly does cast iron make the tea taste better?


----------



## kindlequeen

I wasn't necessarily trying to say it tastes better than other methods, just that mine has come out super yummy.  

Before my cast iron tea pot, I was brewing my tea in a travel mug which isn't optimal even though it was made for brewing single servings of tea.  I also feel that since it holds in heat, if you have a tea that needs a longer steeping time (5 minutes or so), it's likely to hold the steeping temp during that time.


----------



## balaspa

I now love the tea K-Cups for our Keurig!  English Breakfast is a particular favorite, but Earl Grey remains a classic that I love, as well.


----------



## ETS PRESS

A few little things...

-My kids gave me a Keurig for Christmas. Best. Tea. Maker. Ever. I use the Solofill renewable filter cups. I simply put my loose leaf tea in the cup, put it in the Keurig, and push the button. Tea! Fast and delicious. I admit that I'm drinking a lot more tea now. It's so convenient, quick, and perfect that I'm thinking of buying a second Keurig to put in my classroom. Seriously. LOVE IT!

-As a diabetic, I am on a low carb diet. I make protein shakes to curb the edge of hunger, replace meals (trying to lose weight), and after working out (on the occasions that I do). I use Silver Needle loose leaf tea as my water base. This way I get the health benefits of the tea, but the white teas don't conflict with the taste of the protein shake (I use Jay Robb's exclusively). I've also been experimenting with using herbal teas and the vanilla whey protein power to create a subtle flavor -so far, so good.

-For health reasons, I ordered a bag of stinging nettle tea. By itself, it's okay with a little Stevia, but it's not at the top of my tasty list. I've found that combining it with an herbal tea is the best solution. In particular, I love it with Lipton's Red Tea. I can't taste the stinging nettle at all!

_-I'm looking for a good quality red raspberry loose tea. Does anyone know who carries it?_


----------



## crebel

ETS PRESS said:


> _-I'm looking for a good quality red raspberry loose tea. Does anyone know who carries it?_


Gong Fu carries a wonderful white tea called White Champagne and Raspberry. Good raspberry flavor in a light tea. I drink it in copious amounts as iced tea.


----------



## hudsonam

Can anyone tell me where to buy a nice wooden tea chest/box for my mother-in-law for Mother's Day? I ordered one from Amazon that I received as a gift last year, but it came defective and it's now out of stock. I'm just wondering if there is anywhere I haven't though to look. Thanks!


----------



## CarterAshby

A tea thread! This is awesome. I just ordered a couple of pu-erhs from puerhshop.com, an assam and a darjeeling from Harney (actually it's just outside of Darjeeling but similar in flavor and more affordable), and a sencha from Hibiki-An. Now to find a way to drink them all without getting water logged.



hudsonam said:


> Can anyone tell me where to buy a nice wooden tea chest/box for my mother-in-law for Mother's Day? I ordered one from Amazon that I received as a gift last year, but it came defective and it's now out of stock. I'm just wondering if there is anywhere I haven't though to look. Thanks!


Have you looked at the English Tea Store? http://www.englishteastore.com/emptyteachests.html


----------



## crebel

Oooooooh, puerhshop.com!  I had not heard of them and it looks like a dangerous place.  There are some really yummy sounding choices.  They even break out the puerhs by year.  Anyone know what particularly good years for puerh are?

Thanks for the link, CarterAshby, and welcome to the tea thread!


----------



## CarterAshby

crebel said:


> Oooooooh, puerhshop.com! I had not heard of them and it looks like a dangerous place. There are some really yummy sounding choices. They even break out the puerhs by year. Anyone know what particularly good years for puerh are?
> 
> Thanks for the link, CarterAshby, and welcome to the tea thread!


Yunnan Sourcing also has a good selection. Lots of places like Teavana or Harney will offer a couple of puerhs, but I'm always on the lookout for stores with a large variety...so if anyone has any other links, I'd love to see them. 
http://www.yunnansourcing.com/store/

I like ripe puerhs...I've only tried one raw one and it made me pucker pretty good. I'm gun shy since. But for a ripe puerh, I like them to be at least seven years aged. I just bought this one: http://www.puerhshop.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_159&products_id=1380 It's my second time around for this tuocha. It has a very earthy flavor and gets much smoother by the third cup. Pretty, dark ruby broth. So far, this is my go-to. But I'm still very much a puerh novice and haven't been willing to invest in some of the pricier Dayi teas. Although this one is in my sights, as it looks like a good value: http://www.puerhshop.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_29&products_id=1513

Okay, since I've long since passed the point when my husband's eyes glaze over and my friends start looking around for someone else to talk to, I'm going to shut up now 

Carter


----------



## MamaProfCrash

A puerh shop? Excuse me....


----------



## crebel

MamaProfCrash said:


> A puerh shop? Excuse me....


That's what I was trying to say! How many did you order?


----------



## anguabell

Would someone here have a recommendation for ordering matcha tea online (preferably, not Teavanna, or Starbucks)? The selection and reviews on Amazon are a bit confusing.  I have never had matcha before so I decided it's time to try something new! I know there are hundreds of websites, so I am more interesting in your personal experience and preferences.


----------



## CarterAshby

anguabell said:


> Would someone here have a recommendation for ordering matcha tea online (preferably, not Teavanna, or Starbucks)? The selection and reviews on Amazon are a bit confusing. I have never had matcha before so I decided it's time to try something new! I know there are hundreds of websites, so I am more interesting in your personal experience and preferences.


You might try www.denstea.com or www.hibiki-an.com 
To my understanding, both of these tea companies ship directly from farmer to customer, which makes their matchas way more affordable. And I've tried hibiki-an's matcha and enjoyed it. Didn't have that bitterness that Teavana's does.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

CarterAshby where have you been hiding? I have some tea shopping to do today!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Happy Mothers Day!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Woot!!! Since Teavana was acquired by Starbucks I can use my partner discount there. Planning to get some tea,a bamboo whisk, and.....we will see

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hudsonam

CarterAshby said:


> A tea thread! This is awesome. I just ordered a couple of pu-erhs from puerhshop.com, an assam and a darjeeling from Harney (actually it's just outside of Darjeeling but similar in flavor and more affordable), and a sencha from Hibiki-An. Now to find a way to drink them all without getting water logged.
> 
> Have you looked at the English Tea Store? http://www.englishteastore.com/emptyteachests.html


Thank you! I did see them, and they seem to be the best bet. We ended up getting her something else, but I will be keeping this in the back of my mind for Christmas.


----------



## anguabell

CarterAshby said:


> You might try www.denstea.com or www.hibiki-an.com
> To my understanding, both of these tea companies ship directly from farmer to customer, which makes their matchas way more affordable. And I've tried hibiki-an's matcha and enjoyed it. Didn't have that bitterness that Teavana's does.


Thank you Carter - I had already bookmarked the hibiki-an site!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

2008 Tea Famer's Gedeng Green Tuocha (100g) (Gedeng Tuocha - 1084) 
1 x	2010 Dayi Gongtuo Pu-erh Tuocha (Dayi Tribute Ripe Tuocha -1243) 
1 x	2003 Red in Red Pu-erh Tuocha (RiR Pu-erh Tuocha - 1313) 
8 x	2006 Menghai Yunhai Mini Tuocha (Menghai Yunhai Mini Tuoch - 127 
8 x	2007 Menghai Yunhai Puerh Ball (Menghai Yunhai Puerh Ball- 1283B) 
8 x	2010 Mengku Green Mini Tuocha (Mengku Green Mini Tuocha - 1284) 
8 x	2010 Mini Green Tuocha Rice Scented (Green Minituo Rice Scented -1289) 

So many Puerhs to try. I do want to try some of the $100 or more ones but can't justify that.

Now off to Gong Fu.


----------



## Atunah

I ordered from Puerhshop before, but I didn't get any tea, I got one of their lovely tea tables. Their styles change all the time, but I love the one I have. I might get another one. I love that there is a  drawer to pull out and easy to clean. I have one sitting on my dining table at all times. I want another one for my side table in the living room. I use them to put my tea pot and cup on so when I make a mess, it doesn't matter, it goes through the slats and holes. 

I was way to intimidated at the time to order any puerh. I have no clue where to start really.


----------



## CarterAshby

MamaProfCrash said:


> 2008 Tea Famer's Gedeng Green Tuocha (100g) (Gedeng Tuocha - 1084)
> 1 x	2010 Dayi Gongtuo Pu-erh Tuocha (Dayi Tribute Ripe Tuocha -1243)
> 1 x	2003 Red in Red Pu-erh Tuocha (RiR Pu-erh Tuocha - 1313)
> 8 x	2006 Menghai Yunhai Mini Tuocha (Menghai Yunhai Mini Tuoch - 127
> 8 x	2007 Menghai Yunhai Puerh Ball (Menghai Yunhai Puerh Ball- 1283B)
> 8 x	2010 Mengku Green Mini Tuocha (Mengku Green Mini Tuocha - 1284)
> 8 x	2010 Mini Green Tuocha Rice Scented (Green Minituo Rice Scented -1289)
> 
> So many Puerhs to try. I do want to try some of the $100 or more ones but can't justify that.
> 
> Now off to Gong Fu.


Fun!!! Looking forward to reviews. I can't justify the super expensive ones, either. I really don't think my palette is so refined that I'm going to notice enough difference to say it was worth the money. Maybe someday when I'm rich and eccentric.



Atunah said:


> I ordered from Puerhshop before, but I didn't get any tea, I got one of their lovely tea tables. Their styles change all the time, but I love the one I have. I might get another one. I love that there is a drawer to pull out and easy to clean. I have one sitting on my dining table at all times. I want another one for my side table in the living room. I use them to put my tea pot and cup on so when I make a mess, it doesn't matter, it goes through the slats and holes.
> 
> I was way to intimidated at the time to order any puerh. I have no clue where to start really.


A tea table?! I need one of those! Need. My counter is getting more and more stained where I do my brewing. I'm sure I could justify owning a tea table. They really are lovely, I just now checked them out. What a great idea.

General pu-erh question for all you pu-erh drinkers: When you get your cake or brick or tuocha...do you store it whole and just flake off what you need at the time? Or do you separate the leaves at once and store them loose in a tin or crock or something? Any debate as to which way is better?


----------



## crebel

MamaProfCrash said:


> 2008 Tea Famer's Gedeng Green Tuocha (100g) (Gedeng Tuocha - 1084)
> 1 x	2010 Dayi Gongtuo Pu-erh Tuocha (Dayi Tribute Ripe Tuocha -1243)
> 1 x	2003 Red in Red Pu-erh Tuocha (RiR Pu-erh Tuocha - 1313)
> 8 x	2006 Menghai Yunhai Mini Tuocha (Menghai Yunhai Mini Tuoch - 127
> 8 x	2007 Menghai Yunhai Puerh Ball (Menghai Yunhai Puerh Ball- 1283B)
> 8 x	2010 Mengku Green Mini Tuocha (Mengku Green Mini Tuocha - 1284)
> 8 x	2010 Mini Green Tuocha Rice Scented (Green Minituo Rice Scented -1289)
> 
> So many Puerhs to try. I do want to try some of the $100 or more ones but can't justify that.
> 
> Now off to Gong Fu.


Nice! I also ordered the Red in Red and the 2006/2007 minis. I got the ripe rice scented mini 2010 instead of the green.

If we lived closer we could order some the more expensive aged premium teas, share the cost and split the cakes. Sigh...


----------



## crebel

CarterAshby said:


> General pu-erh question for all you pu-erh drinkers: When you get your cake or brick or tuocha...do you store it whole and just flake off what you need at the time? Or do you separate the leaves at once and store them loose in a tin or crock or something? Any debate as to which way is better?


The only time I purchased a large cake instead of cup or pot-sized touchas, I broke it up into cup or pot-sized pieces at one time and stored them in a tea tin. Worked great!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Next time you visit out this way we can do that! I got 2 day shipping.

I love that they have gong fu directions and western style directions. It made me chuckle.

Lucas is sleeping on me, tea is on the way, and I am going to make homemade falafel for dinner. All is right in the world.


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## spotsmom

Oh, BT, that is just priceless!!!!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I love that pic. I need it on a tshirt since my nephew loves the T Rex


----------



## brenwinter

http://www.zazzle.com/tea_rex_shirts-235737348906875415

Brenda


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I just spent 80 dollars I shouldn't have at Teavana. I kept on saying that it is discounted..... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crebel

Anyone get their puerhshop tea yet?  Mine has not yet arrived, I think I am spoiled by Gong-Fu's customer service.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, Gong-fu are fast as lightning. Rarely have I ordered from a place where they ship that fast. Same day I order usually.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I had been tea drinker all my life. I start my day with tea not coffee. But always drink hot tea with milk and sugar. I have never cared about fancy varieties that are just to make money, IMO.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I got my Pu-Erh order and have tried one of the tuochas and one of the individual tuochas. The problem is, I can't remember which of the larger tuochas I am having since I started it at 7 AM. (sigh)

I broke up the three larger tuochas last night and have them in tins. The Red in Red Tuocha was enough to fill a tin and a half. I think that is the one I am working on but hoestly cannot remember. It is good. Not as strong as the Seven Sons Bing Cha from Gong Fu but the preperation instructions are different. The Pu-Erh store come with the more standard, rinse the tea, steep for 15 seconds, resteep for 30 seconds. I might try more traditional brewing for stronger taste.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I had been tea drinker all my life. I start my day with tea not coffee. But always drink hot tea with milk and sugar. I have never cared about fancy varieties that are just to make money, IMO.


Differnt strokes. Pu-Erh's are not that expensive, when you look at the price per cup. The individual tuochas I bought are about $.30. I steep one at least 3 times, some I can see steeping 4 or 5 times. That is pretty cheap. So I can buy a large tuocha for $40 (seven sons I think is about that expensive) but it fills 2 1/2 tins and probably makes me well over 100 single pots of tea. That one I resteep 3 times, so 300 pots of tea. I don't call that crazy expensive.

Tea, like all things, is going to be a matter of taste. I prefer the Japanese Greens to the Chinese greens, the Senchas and Banchas are more expensive then your Gunpowder Green. The taste difference is huge and, to me, important. I am not a huge fan of the white teas, they are too delicate in flavor. I have been enjoying the yellow tea I got from Gong Fu. Great stuff, well worth the cost. Most of my Oolongs are in the $8 range for 2 ounces and that makes me plenty of cups.

I do not put milk or sugar in my tea. I steep it for the right amount of time, using the right water temperature and let the leaf speak for itself. If I find a tea is too bitter or might require some additive, I buy a different tea. I wouldn't add anything to wine or beer to improve its taste, why would I do so with tea or coffee? Not to mention, the milk blocks the absorbtion of some of the good stuff found in tea so it diminishes the health value of drinking tea.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am on my fourth steeping of the Red in Red. I like it. It is smoother then other Pu-erhs. Good stuff. Resteeps nicely as well.


----------



## Atunah

I am reading your reviews on the Puerh shop pu-erhs. I need a phonetic spelling of that, I don't think I say this right.  

You might help me narrow down some of the selection. I got so intimidated when I first saw that website that I only got my tea table at the time and no puerh. I didn't even know where to start. Now at least I know a bit about the difference between the green and not green. Or is that cooked and not cooked? 

How did you go about picking. Just what sounded nice? Or is there some guideline to go with. Year or shape or  

Oh, and why is the red in red blue in the picture.  . How do you break them up, just with a screwdriver or something like that? Are they really hard? So chop them up into chunks in the size of the individual tuochas then? 

I just love all the packaging on those things. So pretty.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Green is the same as uncooked or raw.

I wanted to try different ones and went to the premium green and black because there were fewer options and then guessed. The individual ones were easier because they are less expensive. 

I used a steak knife to pry off bits,they came apart pretty easily. 

Lots of guessing but it was fun.


----------



## CarterAshby

I'm so glad I found this thread! I did not know about the Gong-fu store. They have a couple of oolongs I want. What am I saying...they have precisely 5 oolongs I want. And I'd like to try that Seven Sons Bing Cha.



MamaProfCrash said:


> Tea, like all things, is going to be a matter of taste. I prefer the Japanese Greens to the Chinese greens, the Senchas and Banchas are more expensive then your Gunpowder Green. The taste difference is huge and, to me, important. I am not a huge fan of the white teas, they are too delicate in flavor. I have been enjoying the yellow tea I got from Gong Fu. Great stuff, well worth the cost. Most of my Oolongs are in the $8 range for 2 ounces and that makes me plenty of cups.
> 
> I do not put milk or sugar in my tea. I steep it for the right amount of time, using the right water temperature and let the leaf speak for itself. If I find a tea is too bitter or might require some additive, I buy a different tea. I wouldn't add anything to wine or beer to improve its taste, why would I do so with tea or coffee? Not to mention, the milk blocks the absorbtion of some of the good stuff found in tea so it diminishes the health value of drinking tea.


I also prefer the Japanese greens to the Chinese. I like a deep, vegetal flavor, almost like spinach. I like Gyokuro and Genmaicha. And there's a first harvest sencha I like. But I'm picky because I don't like any astringency...no pucker at all. Which some teas brag about that property, but it's just not for me.

I'll milk and sugar a real hefty black tea, like CTC Assam, or the occasional flavored tea. I get Florence from Harney (which my kids call tootsie roll tea), and it really needs milk and sugar. But everything else...greens, oolongs, pu-erhs, and lighter blacks I drink on their own.



MamaProfCrash said:


> I am on my fourth steeping of the Red in Red. I like it. It is smoother then other Pu-erhs. Good stuff. Resteeps nicely as well.


Kind of gets sweeter by that fourth cup, doesn't it?



MamaProfCrash said:


> The Pu-Erh store come with the more standard, rinse the tea, steep for 15 seconds, resteep for 30 seconds. I might try more traditional brewing for stronger taste.


Can you describe the more traditional brewing style? Because I'm still new at this and have never done anything but the rinse, steep, resteep, etc.


----------



## CarterAshby

Atunah said:


> I am reading your reviews on the Puerh shop pu-erhs. I need a phonetic spelling of that, I don't think I say this right.
> 
> You might help me narrow down some of the selection. I got so intimidated when I first saw that website that I only got my tea table at the time and no puerh. I didn't even know where to start. Now at least I know a bit about the difference between the green and not green. Or is that cooked and not cooked?
> 
> How did you go about picking. Just what sounded nice? Or is there some guideline to go with. Year or shape or
> 
> Oh, and why is the red in red blue in the picture. . How do you break them up, just with a screwdriver or something like that? Are they really hard? So chop them up into chunks in the size of the individual tuochas then?
> 
> I just love all the packaging on those things. So pretty.


I can tell you what little I know about choosing. They have pictures and you want to look at the close-ups. You want to be able to see full leaves compressed into the cake...not a ton of stems and crumbled pieces. The leaves should, for the most part, flake off fairly easily. 
The "soup" or tea, when brewed, should be clear, whether it's green in color or deep red, it should have clarity. 
The spent leaves should look like tea leaves, not a pile of mush. Sometimes they'll post a photo of the spent leaves.
The flavor description...I guess you just have to trust them. But I know when you get it, you shouldn't taste any hint of fishy flavor. Although I've actually seen some people who LIKE a fishy flavored puerh, I deeply and truly believe they are incorrect. It should have an earthy flavor, like the smell of wet leaves in Autumn. And that flavor kind of diminishes with each brewing until it starts to taste more like just plain tea.

The other thing I've picked up on...everything gets compared to the Dayi numbered teas. Those are from the top-notch factory in Yunnan; they have a lot of respect and they often cost quite a bit more than everything else. I recently bought a cake where the description said, "When asked, which aged ripen tea cake would be on par with the best Dayi 7572, yet cost at one-third, this tea cake entered our view." That was for a 2005 Tiandiren Ripe Pu-erh. So when I read a description like that, knowing my budget and my as-of-yet lack of experience, I figure this is a tea for me.

This one also caught my eye, but my cart was full and I didn't want to exchange anything for it. But it would probably be one to start with: http://www.puerhshop.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_29&products_id=1513

You can also shop for samples.

I have tasted one raw/green/uncooked puerh. I did not like it. At all. It had weird floral notes and some astringency. Maybe it was a bad tea. Maybe it was just me. But I'm nervous about the raw ones ever since. Would love to read detailed tasting notes if anyone tries a raw one that they like.

Oh yeah...the packaging...I know! Isn't it lovely! I wish I had space to display them.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The traditional method is wash the tea, cover the tea with the correct temperature water for 15 seconds and empty. Then steep for 15 seconds. Second steep is 30 seconds. Third is one minute.

Western is to treat it like a black and steep for 3-5 minutes. If you want strong but can't resteep a ton go Western. If you want more steeps go traditional. The fourth or fifth steep is different then the first, I don't know if I would say sweeter. 

I get my greens from Tea Gschwender. They have a nice variety of Japanese greens and are reasonably priced.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks Carter for all that info. 

I think this weekend I'll sit down and browse and just try some different ones.


----------



## CarterAshby

I don't think I've ever thought to browse the greens from Tea Gschwender. I'll have to look over there. On another note, my cousin just moved to Germany and she went into town and took a picture of her local TeaG store. Made me so happy. But she knows NOTHING of tea, so I'm trying to put together shopping instructions for her so she can get me some stuff. I know I can order it online...I just think it's neat she can get it right down the road. (I live in Missouri in the most rural place you can find...no tea stores for me). 

Also, thanks for the steeping instructions!

Atunah...your sig line says you're reading Bite Me Your Grace...would you wanna PM me when you finish and let me know what you thought? The title has me itching to read it, but I'm afraid of it being too "silly" or something.


----------



## CarterAshby

I am at this moment sipping Dong Ding Light from Harney. It's my first taste. Has a surprisingly strong flavor for such a light tea. If I were blindfolded, and it weren't for the floral notes, I might be convinced it was a black tea. Leaves a cooling, refreshing feeling in my mouth. And with the whole leaves, it'll likely give me two more cups after this. 

This tea-nerd moment is now concluded. And because of this lovely tea thread, I now won't make a post on FB and get made fun of by the people closest to me


----------



## BTackitt

CarterAshby said:


> And because of this lovely tea thread, I now won't make a post on FB and get made fun of by the people closest to me


I learned this lesson long ago. I am the only adult in my family who can't stand coffee and only drinks teas. I am slowly converting them all though... first my husband, then about a year ago, my mom, and since Christmas I've been working on my brother. He likes spicy chai so far, everything else is still too bland.


----------



## CarterAshby

BTackitt said:


> I learned this lesson long ago. I am the only adult in my family who can't stand coffee and only drinks teas. I am slowly converting them all though... first my husband, then about a year ago, my mom, and since Christmas I've been working on my brother. He likes spicy chai so far, everything else is still too bland.


I posted a while back on FB and waxed poetic about my love for Ti Quan Yin. One of my cousins replied that it wasn't silly of me at all...that I just feel about tea the way most people feel about coffee. Which made me mentally scream, "Not even close!!!" Coffee is a wake-up drink that many people have a physical addiction to. You don't meditate over a cup of coffee. You don't get a sense of well-being over a cup of coffee. You don't savor the subtle innuendos of flavor over a cup of coffee. You don't research, for hours, the different coffee manufacturers and read countless coffee reviews. The tea love can be compared to the way people view their scotch or their wine...but not remotely to the way people view their coffee. Not that there aren't coffee connoisseurs out there, but they are definitely not in the majority of coffee drinkers.

I can and do have a cup of coffee on occasion, but that cousin just really ticked me off with that comparison. Which was, perhaps, a little unreasonable of me. But hey, that's just me. Good luck with your conversion process! I got my husband hooked on a black tea...Hao Ya A. And my kids drink matcha in the afternoon and some kind of maté in the morning. But everyone else in my acquaintance still just roll their eyes at me. 
Chai was my intro into tea. I wanted to avoid caffeine and got chai instead of coffee at Starbucks once. Of course, I'm now pretty sure it has close to the same amount of caffeine, but anyways, I enjoyed the flavor so much. Then I started looking into other teas after that.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

There are some amazingly good coffees out there. I drink some every day. I know folks who roast their own beans in small batches. It really makes a difference. I want to try some of the clover coffees at Starbucks.

Granted, most coffee drinkers are not drinking those coffees. Then again, most tea drinkers are not drinking the teas many in this thread drink.

The New York Times just had an article about lead in green tea. Turns out. That many tea bags are processed in a way that is not healthy. Bigelow and Lipton were called out. Bottled green teas are all over the place in terms of quality.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am going to make some Puerh Ice Tea using the cold water method. So 1.5 times the amount of tea and then cold water over night. I am going to rinse the tea first. I have a ton of Seven Sons so that is going to be my tea of choice.


----------



## crebel

MamaProfCrash said:


> I am going to make some Puerh Ice Tea using the cold water method. So 1.5 times the amount of tea and then cold water over night. I am going to rinse the tea first. I have a ton of Seven Sons so that is going to be my tea of choice.


Have you used the cold water method before and been pleased or is this a first try? I'm interested to know if you think it alters the taste in any way. Should the method work for any type of tea?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It is my first time. I will report as soon as it is done and I have tried some.


----------



## kindlequeen

I read the same article about green teas having lead in them; I also saw something about some companies using pesticides but the tests were flawed.  I do believe that teas are like produce, you get what you pay for and those producing large quantities might not put in the same level of care when raising the plants.  Japanese green teas seem like they're still safe though.

I also have to agree with MamaProfCrash about coffees, they're not all the same!  I drink a specific blend from Barefoot Coffees that tastes nothing like other coffee I've ever had, it can be an art form too.

Now that you're all convincing me to collect Pu-erhs, I must go make a pot of Youthberry to make room in my stash for more teas.  I can't wait to see how the iced tea comes out.

(Mama - you have the cutest baby ever!!!!!)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Ok, pu erh ice tea is a go. I used the hot tea method. I think I'll buy individual tuochas because they are a lot less expensive.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I can't wait to try the clover machine at Starbucks. Only two locations have it in Las Vegas one of which is near my own. The day I worked at that location they had just gotten it in and it was still in its plastic. It was so shiny.  I ain't going to lie... I hugged it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kindlequeen

I need to get some pu erh!

Vegas_Asian - I wanted to click "Like" on your post!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

The terms used to describe the taste of coffee are quite different. Varying from full bloodied, acidic, nutty, and cocoa-y. Like any drink there are varying brew methods. Though I have become passive to drip, it is the easiest and quickest methods. I mainly use my keurig to make hotwater for my French press. I prefer my coffee full bodied and pairs well with cinnamon.

The flavors produced by a French press is only matched by the clover machine which an automated system that brews according to the roast, then uses the micro filter and vacuum to separate the the brew and grounds

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Atunah

Before I got obsessed with tea, I was just as obsessed with coffee. I was raised on coffee, although we drank a lot of tea too in my family. Germans drink coffee, its like a law.  

I had a local coffee roaster, literally around the corner, I did the french press and also the Aerobie Aeropress. I guess is like a perfected french press. But my trusted french press gave me years of coffee. I even ground my freshly bought beans in a Zassenhaus coffee grinder by hand.  

I had to draw the line at roasting my own green beans as I live in an apartment upstairs and the smoke was just too much to deal with. Needs a backyard or something. If I had one of those, I would have roasted like a crazy person.  

Then I had to cut out the coffee. I was miserable.  

But now I am obsessed with tea.  

Apparently I can't do anything without getting obsessed with it. I don't seem to do things half way.


----------



## CarterAshby

Atunah said:


> Apparently I can't do anything without getting obsessed with it. I don't seem to do things half way.


I think that must be how I am. My husband just tasted his first single malt scotch the other day and said he wanted a bottle (14 year old Oban). And he'll be content with that forever except I keep researching and reading. I want to know about aging and brands and flavor innuendo. There's a whole world of obsession to be had with single malt and I've just barely scratched the surface. John Rain, the main character in Barry Eisler's thriller series of the same name, is obsessed with single malt; so I keep looking for the ones I know to be his favorites. The fact that there's a literary connection makes the drink even more appealing to me. It's crazy.

I never was able to do that with coffee, though. Coffee just takes me in the opposite direction of what I need to be...which is peaceful, alert, and quietly energetic. And I can only have one cup of coffee in the afternoon, and only during low-stress times, and not on an empty stomach...too many rules. I've got one friend who roasts his own beans and got some industrial grinder because he couldn't get a fine enough grind with anything else. He has absolutely refined his tastes to his own roast of coffee and just does not like anything else; except for this one Italian brand that costs a small fortune and he can only get online. But everyone else I know has a standard, 2-cup-a-day Folger's drip addiction, with the occasional Starbuck's flavored steamed-milk beverage supplement.

I do like making cappuccinos for everyone when I'm entertaining, though. My espresso maker and milk steamer aren't the best quality, though. I need to put some effort into finding a better machine.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I do enjoy my Starbucks. That is my Lucas get away. The little guy is adorable but on Sundays Mommy likes her hour break at Starbucks. The one closest to me does not have a Clover machine but the one close to work does. Maybe one day when I decide to blow off the gym and go to Starbucks instead, I'll go there and try some of the specialty coffees.

I use a Fench Press at home and I have one of the stove top espresso makers for anything else.

Working on some Blue Springs Oolong at the office.


----------



## CarterAshby

I just found Phoenix Tea: https://phoenix-teashop.com/store/en/

Has anyone shopped there? Do they have good service? Got any recommendations?

They've got hei cha which I guess is pu-erh that is from the Hunan province, whereas most of them come from Yunnan. This I did not know. Anyway, I'm off to see what kind of teaware they have.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

CarterAshby, I have not heard of them, sorry.

Working on a pot of Dayi Gongtup Pu Erh. I like it. I am on my third steeping and it still tastes yummy.

I am going a cold brew of Earl Grey Cream at home. I actually took my giant Teavana can (a gift) to the store and loaded up on the Earl Grey Cream. I know I enjoy it from time to time warm and it is one that will be good for ice tea so what the hey.


----------



## corkyb

Refurbished Breville teamake on home woot today for $159

http://home.woot.com/offers/breville-one-touch-tea-maker?utm_source=Daily+Digest&utm_campaign=e3a480a264-Daily+Digest+-+20130606+-+Woot&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c5ca76da11-e3a480a264-282335418#tracked


----------



## Atunah

Ahhh, tempting, tempting. But I can't use my points I saved up on Amazon there.  . That is a great price though.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Ohhh nice find!

I have relly enjoyed the Pu Erhs that I bought from the Pu Erh shop. I realize that helps no one but such is life. I cannot say that there is one that I look at and say "I have to have that" or would say is a ton better then the individual tuochas I get from Tea Gschwendner. I do like the green Pu Erh and you cannot get that from TG. I'll keep on drinking them and let you know if any really take hold as a must have tea.

I am offically guarding my tea kettle at work. Some jack ass put liquid soap in it a couple of days ago, which I saw and cleared out before putting it on the base. Then they started hiding the base. So now my kettle is at my desk and I bring it to the kitchen with me. Annoying but that is life. If they start screwing with it in the office I will bring it home and simply use teas that work in the 175-190 range.


----------



## Atunah

Well it does help a bit. You haven't said that you didn't like any of the puerh shop teas so even though you might not point at specific ones, It says something about the quality overall of their offerings. So even if I have to pick random thingies, chances are I will at least like it.  

I like the tuochas from TG and I got some of the green ones from Gong-Fu a while back and liked those too. I am probably easy to please as I don't have a lot of experience with puerh.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yup. If I don't fall in love with something, I can go the simple route and order through Gong Fu or just go with the cheaper individual tuocahs at the Pu Erh shop.


----------



## Katherine Thompson

oooo I have recently found mango and strawberry fruit tea ........... SO awesome.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The Seven Sons Bing Cha from Gong Fu is wonderful. I am on my fifth steeping of the pot and it is going strong. Highly recommended


----------



## Atunah

5 steepings, wow that is some quality stuff there it seems. And cost effective. I am going to put that one on the list. I have to put another order in with Gong Fu. I had some extra bags of stuff from them, but then the mice invaded and gnawed into all my stuff, including my backstock of tea.  
I lost my milk oolong, my english breakfast and a couple of other teas. 

I was going to ask, when you do all these steepings, are they one right after the other, or can the tea leaves stay for a while before making another pot. I mean will it harm them to stay drained on the counter for a couple of hours.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I steep through out the day. From 7-1 so far today. This will be my last steeping of the day. Good stuff.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Working on my fourth steeping of Dayi Gongtuo Toucha. So far holding up well. I have been sticking to the site recommended 25 second start and slowly increasing the steeping time. So far so good.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Working on the Tea Farmers Gedeng Green Puerh. I like it. Not sure I would say I love it but it is enjoyable. 

The Dayi Gongtuo Puerh yesterday went for 6 steepings and was still yummy. I would recommend that one. The 2012 Mengku Green Mini Tuocha was really good as well. 3-4 steepings on that one. Bringing the mini tuochas home to make me some ice tea this weekend.


----------



## spotsmom

I am in Portland, Oregon for the weekend and plan to visit Smith Teas which was highly recommended by someone many pages ago.  This is the guy who started Stash teas, sold it, developed Tazo tea, sold it to Starbucks, moved to France and realized he just had to be in the tea business.  So here he is!  A very low key place, I've been told.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Let us know what is like.

Making puerh ice tea with three individual tuochas using the cold steep method. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## spotsmom

Smith Tea is a quite small but a very relaxed place.  I didn't end up buying anything, but that was ok with them.  Then, DIL took me to Teavana where I was simply overwhelmed by the sales guy who talked a mile a minute, offered so many samples I didn't have time to taste thoroughly, but ended up selling me two chais (one a mate) which had been blended for one of those samples.  Guess he knew what he was doing after all.   But he did seem somewhat impressed that I had a rudimentary knowledge of teas (thank you all very much).

Such a difference from Smith!


----------



## Atunah

Armed with a 10% off coupon, I descended on Gong Fu to replace my mouse eaten tea. Darn mice had some exquisite taste.  

And because I have been taking notes of Mama Prof's tastings, I also ordered the Seven Sons Bing Cha.  

That should ease me into the world of the hockey puck Puerh's.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It comes in a pretty box.


----------



## BTackitt

Dreaded word: Tea strainers....

Prof, Come see... 









Found here:
http://www.behance.net/gallery/Light-bulb-made-from-tea-strainers/415411


----------



## spotsmom

Aha!  Finally a good use for them, BT!!!


----------



## CarterAshby

I must get this Seven Sons. I'm saving up my pennies for that and the Jin Xuan and Frozen Summit oolongs.

Right now I'm sipping an assam: Mangalam FTGFOP 1 from Harney. Just a little bit of honey brings out the grilled fruit flavor in it. It does not hold up well to cream even though it's very strong. And I think 4 minutes might be too long of a steeping time, even though it's a black tea. I KNOW five minutes was too long...it got really bitter. Four is a lot better. I'm going to try three and a half next time. 

I love the tea strainer lights! Do we hate tea strainers? My mom has some, but I always take my little stump pot over there because the strainers let out too many little pieces of leaf. 

Happy Wednesday morning to everyone!


----------



## Atunah

I steep most of my blacks at 2 minutes. Some at 3. But I rarely go over that. Unlike my hubby who just pours in water and then remember sometimes later that he made tea.  . I get heart burn just thinking about that. 

Tea Gschwendner has a 4 day coupon. If you order $50 or more of tea, you get a free Malmo teapot. Put in malmo at checkout and add the pot to the cart. Its a glass pot. 


eta: Well darn. I just got the email and the pot already shows as out of stock. Oh Well.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hmmmmmm Must go look at TG. 

Tea strainers are evil. evil evil evil evil evil. EVIL

They do not allow the tea to fully expand so you don't get water on all the bits of the tea. Which means you don't get all the oilks and goodness in the tea. EVIL little cages of taste destroying doom.

The infuser baskets work better because they all the tea to expand so you get all the yumminess and goodness in the tea. Infuser baskets are angles of tea goodness who should be hugged oand coddled.

But I don't have any strong opinions on this topic. Nope, not me.


----------



## Chad Winters

CarterAshby said:


> I love the tea strainer lights! Do we hate tea strainers? My mom has some, but I always take my little stump pot over there because the strainers let out too many little pieces of leaf.


[email protected] THE DECK!!!


----------



## Atunah

I was going to ask and Mama Prof might have the answers.  

I am getting my seven sons today and I am trying to figure out how I am going to brew it. I want to try the rinse and short brew time method. But on the puerh site, they ommit the info on how much water. They say to break off 3-5 grams of puerh and then pour boiling water on it. Now I have a gaiwan, which I can't really use as it burns my fingers. But that thing holds about 4 ounce I think. Or a little less. So I think when they talk about a "pot" they talk about those tiny little xinxing pots, which are usually that small too. So you use 3-5 grams for that little water and just keep resteeping with short steep times? I have done that playfully in the past with other teas like oolong. And with japanese greens. Making small amounts and resteeping. But that means pretty much sitting at the table for the whole session, or I'll have to keep walking down the stairs every few minutes.  

And if done the westerns style, I would assume I put the 3-5 grams into the mug or pot and just make 8 ounce at a time. But if one steeps that for 3 minutes, there can't really be much left for resteeping then, right? 

I guess I'll play around a bit.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

You will need to play with the amount for your tastes. I use my TG spoon and aim for the same amount that I would use in a pot. I eyeball the larger pieces and determine if it is one or two spoonfuls. 

Seven Sons I use the western method, because that is what the package I can read recommends, and I still get 4-5 steepings out of it. It is a strong, black/cooked Puerh. I could get a lot more steepings using the Asian method.

I would also recommend drinking it only on a day that you do not want to drink any greens or green type Oolongs. The cooked Puerh is strong and will leave the Oolongs and greens feeling very weak. If I think I might have an Oolong later on, I go with a green Puerh.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks. Yeah, when I plan on making the seven sons, I won't be drinking much else anyway. It would get me through the day I would assume with all the resteeps. 

I hope I like the seven sons. I like strong teas, but not too strong. But I can always switch to the other method with the shorter steeps. In the future I want to get some green/raw puerh. I only have those mini's right now to base on and I like both the green and the cooked. Just depends on how I feel like. 

I am making a list for the puerh shop. I noticed they have a starter recommendation list for both types puerh. 

I don't want to overdo it with the puerhs. I only want to get a few to drink. I was browsing around on some forums these peeps are slightly obsessed. They build pumidors to store puerhs long term. They are planning on 20 years.   

I just want to drink it.  . So I figure a couple of raw and a couple of cooked and I am good to go. And then replace as needed. Will get some individual tuochas though too at puerh shop, once I get my list together.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

There is a part of me that wants to get a Puerh from last year and save it for Lucas. Give it to him when he is 18 or something like that.


----------



## Atunah

You could do that. I think that would be really cute and sweet. 
But not like the folks that turn a full room into a pumidor to store puerh's.  

You should do that. I would get a couple, just in case something happens to one of them and store them in different places. I think they need some air flow, so no airtight. They also seem to like humidity. Just what I read. I was thinking I have the perfect enviroment, its very humid here. But its so humid, I would be worried about mold. 

My grandmother saved the newspaper of each of us kids when we were born and gave it to us when we turned 18. It was quite neat. Tea would be even better I think, its useful and tastes much better than newspaper.


----------



## Atunah

Got my shipment. I am just staring at my Puerh cake and petting it.  . I never had a full size cake, just loose puerh and the mini tuochas. The box is so pretty too. What a nice presentation. I was thinking of keeping intact until hubby gets home to show him, but I want to try it. So I can pry some off from on side and keep it whole for a while. 

I really like the personal touch that gong fu gives. I always order Anna's Choice there. So they marked on that since my first name is Anna-Maria.  . I love that tea in the afternoon. 

Now off to operate on my cake.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I feel like I am the only one that hangs the tea time from their collar to remember my tea is steeping....Then forgets that it is there and then spends all day either looking for the timer or where it to school and/or work.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

is in the proess of making a tea latte.....with COCONUT MILK. GENIUS


----------



## Chad Winters

Siri on my iphone is my new tea assistant. "Set timer for 3 minutes"

Its the only way I don't remember in 10-25 minutes.."Oh I have tea steeping!!"


----------



## Atunah

I have one of those kitchen timers. They all die on my after a year or so, this one I bought and then realized the beeping is so loud it makes the cat run. Holy moly its loud.  . 
So I can be anywhere in the townhome, upstairs, bathroom, heck I can be outside watering the plants on the balcony and I can still hear it.  

I weigh my tea with a small scale and I time it. Every single time. I can't drink black tea anymore if it steeps longer than 4-5 minutes, heck many I can't drink if I steep them more than 3 minutes. 

I only have a prepaid old iphone with no 3g internet, but hubby always has the newest from work. We played with siri when he got this one home. Apparently I ask the wrong questions, nothing I asked worked. Hubby didn't have more luck either. I don't think he has talked to "her" since.


----------



## CarterAshby

MamaProfCrash said:


> hmmmmmm Must go look at TG.
> 
> Tea strainers are evil. evil evil evil evil evil. EVIL
> 
> They do not allow the tea to fully expand so you don't get water on all the bits of the tea. Which means you don't get all the oilks and goodness in the tea. EVIL little cages of taste destroying doom.
> 
> The infuser baskets work better because they all the tea to expand so you get all the yumminess and goodness in the tea. Infuser baskets are angles of tea goodness who should be hugged oand coddled.
> 
> But I don't have any strong opinions on this topic. Nope, not me.


ROFL!!! I will not mention the anti-Christ of tea prep ever again. Still, it's a step up from tea bags, right? Yes? No?


----------



## CarterAshby

Vegas_Asian said:


> is in the proess of making a tea latte.....with COCONUT MILK. GENIUS


What kind of tea in the tea-latté? Could you describe the process for making it? Was the coconut milk good?


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I loved the coconut milk. To make a tea latte you have to steep tea in water before adding steamed (and frothed) or cold milk. Just remember to steep double the tea in the water. I don't think it steps much after the milk is added. Today I drank matcha with coconut milk and am drinking two percent with vanilla rooibos (tazo). I do less water more milk but it's a preference. Matcha doesn't require water cuz steering isn't required

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I make mine a bit differently. I use one of the stovetop espresso makers to make the tea and then add the milk.


----------



## kindlequeen

Haven't read this thread in a few days so I need to go catch up on the pu-erh tips!  I need to order some!  Perhaps after my hubby forgets today's trip.

So Teavana did a double discount sale and I got 30% off 2lbs of tea.  I have also discovered some iced blends the hubby will drink (thanks to the amazing manager who took the time to ask what flavors he likes and make up some iced tea for him).

I bought:
Very Berry White
Peachberry Jasmine (green)
Strawberry Rose Champagne (oolong blend, restock)
Blackberry Mojito (green blend)
Yunan Golden Pu-erh
Anjou Pear-adise (oolong blend)
Kamiya Papaya Oolong
Peach Tranquility
Wild Orange Blossom
Berry Kiwi Colada

Saturday I also bought (with a different coupon):
Strawberry Parraiso (white, restock)
Kiwi Berry Colada (went back for more today)
Fig Rose 

Can you tell I like fruity teas?  I'm excited to make some iced tea, it should be refreshing for summer.  We also got a large glass iced tea brewing pitcher which was suggested by my hubby!  He's disappointed he can't find a gallon sized one but I hope the 66oz size will hold him over.

So after buying 2 pounds of tea (and shopping two days in a row), the manager waved and said, "See you next week!"  Think I have a problem?  Nah, me neither!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL sounds like a successful weekend.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Its okay kindle queen. My family found out that I can use my Starbucks discount at Teavana and I am to go with them in my day off to go with them and but those teas...I really don't mind go with them......I just don't trust myself 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Atunah

Goodness, Teavana sounds like a dangerous place  . I was only in one years ago for a short time. It was so packed at the time and I can't stand being in a crowd. 
I also hadn't quite yet achieved the level of tea addiction I am blessed with today.  

I finally placed my order with Puerh-Shop for some more puerh's. Hubby really likes the Seven Sons from Gong Fu and I like it too, but I wanted some green ones as sometimes the cooked is a bit strong for me. And it stained my counter.  . But then I have to deal with painted counters. 

I had a bit of a odd way of picking the puerh's, some through googling, some through just reading description and some by price. I might have totally messed up, but good thing is that puerh's can be stored for a while, so its not like they are going bad.  

So here is the teas I got. I also got a couple of the tools as I just didn't have the right knife in the house. I think a letter opener would work too, but I don't have one of those either.

1 x Chama Tea Knife with Wood Handle A02 (chama knife Wood Handle - A02)
1 x Tuocha Pick (Tuocha Pick - T1013)
1 x 2007 Yongpinhao Yiwu Zheng Shan Pu-erh Tea Cake (Yongpinhao  - 4790)
1 x 2006 Old Antique Silver Green Tuocha 50g (Silver tuocha - 611) 
1 x 2005 Xiaguan Green Tuocha 100g (Xiaguan Green Tuocha 1042)
1 x 2004 Nanjian Phoenix Superior Grade  Green Tuocha 100g (Phoenix Superior
Grade Tuo - 61)
1 x 2010 Dayi Gongtuo Pu-erh Tuocha 100g (Dayi Tribute Ripe Tuocha -1243)
1 x 2003 Yiwu Zhengshan Old Tree Round Tea Cake Sampler (Manluo Yiwu Cake -
1249 Sample)
1 x 2005 Changtai Bulang Green Pu-erh Tea Cake Sampler (Changtai Bulang -
1130 Sample)
1 x 2009 Mengku Qiaomu Cha Green Pu-erh Tea Cake Sampler (Mengku Qiaomu -
1242 Sampler)

I think they are all green besides the Dayi one, that is a cooked one. Some are like reserve type where they only have a few left. In the end I just went with the flow.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The knife and pick might be things I add to a birthday list.

Let me know what you think of the PuErhs you bought.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, I'll do a run down once I get to try them all. 
I figured I might as well throw in the knife and pick as I'll need it in the future anyway. It was fun to pry my Seven Son cake into the 2 UFO cakes. I watched a youtube on how to break them the best way. But it would have been much easier with the puerh knife. 

I have enjoyed playing with the seven son. I been making it mostly the traditional way, I think that is what I did. I have a small yixing pot I bought a long time ago from yunnan sourcing. It was some sale and it was only $13 at the time. It holds about 6 ounces, which is perfect to make many steepings with. So I put about 5 grams in the pot, rinse after a few seconds and then start the steepings at like 20 seconds and go up 5 seconds each time. Its amazing how dark the soup gets just in the 2nd and 3rd steeping on that short time. So I started using a smaller glass cup and saucer, so I could see the color better. Such a rich dark red it is. 

I think I did 5 steepings so far. I don't always count. But I run out of space in my bladder.  . I could go on easily after 5-6 steepings I think. The shorter steeps let a lot of flavor still come out. 

I also did the teaspoon by 8 ounce mug and steeping longer, 3-4 minutes like the instructions give. I do find it gets very strong that way. But its good when I don't want to drink cup after cup of the same thing and it uses a bit less leaf that way. 

Both ways are fun. But I like tasting the difference in the steeps with the shorter steeps.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I just chip away with a regular knife, never even thought of going onto Youtube or that there was a right way to do it. 

Love the seven sons, it is really good.


----------



## Atunah

Well I have bad wrists, I was afraid I'd hurt myself, trying to just dig in. 

I watched this dude and it helped me a lot.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=th86Ge4fFJs


----------



## BTackitt

Atunah said:


> Well I have bad wrists, I was afraid I'd hurt myself, trying to just dig in.
> 
> I watched this dude and it helped me a lot.


Thanks SO much for this link. Very interesting to watch.


----------



## kindlequeen

So I'm really loving cold brewed iced teas with all the fruity Teavana teas I picked up.  Unfortunately, the hubby enjoys them too!  We bought a 66oz brewing pitcher and I'm considering buying a second one since it takes a few hours to brew.  I am storing tea in large mason jars in the fridge after brewing to keep it going but we're still going through them like crazy.

So far my fave blends are:
Very Berry White with Kiwi Berry Colada and a few scoops of Imperial Black tea to sharpen the flavor
and
Strawberry Paraiso with Dragonfruit Devotion and Dong Ding Oolong (from the Asian market, can't read the brand since there's no English on the tin)

Teavana is having a sale this weekend so I might pick up the plastic pitcher since I'm just doing cold brewing even though we really don't like plastic.

Vegas Asian - I'm wishing I lived closer to you!  I'd love to go tea shopping with fellow tea fanatics and the discount must be nice!  I've considered getting a part time job there just for the discount but my other work schedule wouldn't permit it.

Atunah - there are days when I have to be really patient when I go into the store, they get super crowded and they're small.  I've gotten to know the staff pretty well and I try to be polite when I'm there, I have no problem standing aside to let them ring up other customers while I'm trying to figure out what I want.  I hope you get to visit a store and have a positive experience because they've got some awesome teas (no fancy pu-erhs, though).

With all our crazy tea thread members, I'm a bit shocked no one's organized a KB meetup at a tea house!  Or they did and I missed it?


----------



## lj.briar

I was working through my tea cupboard, trying to chip away at it. I was doing really well, too, until I passed two David's Teas in a week, each of them offering flavours on special that smelled too good to pass up. 

I'm not quite back where I started at, but close. 

But! For those of you who like David's Tea, and also like chocolate, I highly, HIGHLY recommend their Cocoa Canela flavour. It's really quite divine, and is almost as good as eating a piece of real chocolate. 

For those who love coconut (I do), their Coconut Grove flavour is also very rich.


----------



## kindlequeen

Oh!  No!  No!  No!  No!  No!  I had never heard of David's Tea before so I googled it and there's one in Burlingame about 10 minutes away.... on the same street as Sephora (double danger there!).  

I've been working through my cabinet too!  I brewed over 400oz of iced tea yesterday (6 x 66oz pitchers) and we almost drank all of it between the 2 of us.  We are having a heat wave though....

I'm really enjoying blending new teas and I think my hubby is really enjoying drinking them.  I welcome recommendations because the more I can get hubby into iced tea, the more tea he'll let me bring home!


----------



## BTackitt

From my Facebook feed today:

http://www.teavana.com/stores-specials?SC=SOCIAL&cm_mmc=Social-_-Social-_-InStoreSpecials-_-FreeIcedTeaThursdays


----------



## MamaProfCrash

How have people been enjoying their Puerh? I have not seen any reports and I am curious.


----------



## Atunah

I am still working my way through them. Since there are so many steeps involved, its a bit more slow going. I am also playing with the  method of making it. I am taking some notes. 

First I totally love the cooked Puerh I got, the Dayi Gongtuo 1243. I think Prof you had that one too. Its so so smooth. 

I tried a sample I got of the green mengku 2009 Quiaomu 1242 and it was ok, but really was just like regular green tea to me. Not much puerh flavor going on. 

The large cake I got was the yongpinhao Yiwu 4790 and that one is really good. It has huge leafs, even after breaking it up. A slight flowery, slight astringent and some refreshing quality to it. I think I did a good choice there. It was only I think $17 for the 350 gr cake. It'll last forever.

I also got a sample of the 2003 green yiwu zhengshan 1249 and wow that one is really good. I could really taste the different layers through the steepings on that one. Sweet and soft, and a nice pucker in the mouth. Then it goes to something a bit more warm. I am no good in describing, but I think there is something about getting green puerhs that are a bit older. 

They gave me a sample and it was really good. Bulang 2005 1130. Very nice and smooth and nice pucker and a bit of flower, a bit of honey and a bit of astringent. I guess that is the pucker. I liked that one. 

I am still playing really with them. I have to say though, I am really glad I got the pick and the knife. the knife works perfect for the large cakes, but the smaller 100 gr pucks are much tighter. And the pick worked better to get into the mass on those. 
I been writing the number of the puerh on the paper they come in as they have it in the system at puerh shop and then I put everything, broken puck and paper inside a large ziplock bag. So I have a box full of my puerh stuff to dig in next to my tea shelf. I don't have enough tins and large enough ones to put all that in there right now. 

I am currently playing with the 2004 phoenix nanjian green (61) and that one is interesting. I haven't quite figured that one out yet. It has a bit more earthy kind of flavor to it and some other flavors that are almost like ham, or bacon. I swear  . I have had regular green teas before, non flavored that gave me that aroma. Maybe my taste buds are done for.

I still haven't tried the 2006 green antique silver 50 gr tuocha (611) and the 2005 xiaguan 100 gr tuocha (1042)

I also have a couple of samples still to go through. They gave me 3 and I ordered 3. 

I am drinking a lot of tea, I know that much.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL Love it. I am going to have to refer to this post at some point in time for some fresh ideas.


----------



## BTackitt

So, my brother is finally buying his first house. I wanted to go into Teavana today to buy him a nice glass set. Mom was with me, and she bought this for me!









http://s7d5.scene7.com/is/image/Teavana/30049_d?$slge$

actually she spent about $500. The rest of it on my bro, but the pot was her thanks for me helping her this summer with all of the house stuff.


----------



## CatherineM

BTackitt said:


> So, my brother is finally buying his first house. I wanted to go into Teavana today to buy him a nice glass set. Mom was with me, and she bought this for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s7d5.scene7.com/is/image/Teavana/30049_d?$slge$
> 
> actually she spent about $500. The rest of it on my bro, but the pot was her thanks for me helping her this summer with all of the house stuff.


They have some super duper cool wares, although pricey.

They wanted me to work for them and I wasn't impressed with them, really. I believe their tea is overpriced. At least in Boca.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Very nice!


----------



## Chad Winters

So how long does brewed iced tea stay good in the pitcher in the fridge? 3 days?, 4?
I'm never sure


----------



## CatherineM

Chad Winters said:


> So how long does brewed iced tea stay good in the pitcher in the fridge? 3 days?, 4?
> I'm never sure


'til you drink it. As long as it's not fuzzy. 
It won't taste the same on the fourth day, but I'm pretty sure it won't kill you.


----------



## CatherineM

I have not read this mile-long thread.  Have stayed away from it intentionally.  But I have a question to pose.

Which is, What About Water??

I drank tea like a fiend for years.  Then I moved to the country with a well.  At first, I loved it, but now I'm not so sure.  Sometimes the water is crystal clear and sometimes it has what I assume to be lime.  It's cloudy.  But never on the dishes or anything nasty.  So.

Got a cheapie Pur water filter to put on the faucet.  I'll be damned if I can tell the difference or not.

I hate drinking water out of a plastic jug.  I want to make tea and I have everything here to do it, but I just don't.

Water is an issue.


----------



## Atunah

I lug home water in the 2.5 gallon plastic thingies. I set it on my kitchen window box. Our water runs through limestone here. It is the hardest water on the testing. Not only does it put a layer of white lime everywhere, it doesn't taste right. So I tried those on the faucet thingies and since I have a smaller apartment size sink, it always got in the way. It also clogged up in about 2 weeks. We have that much deposit in our water. The pitcher was the same, just clogged up. Started costing a lot of money in filters. 

Now I just lug home the Ozark spring water and use that for tea and drinking and cooking.


----------



## BTackitt

I bought my first Puerh brick today. 250grams, from 2006. 
I go back home finally on Tuesday, so will try it after going home.


----------



## CarterAshby

Hey all! Just saw that there is a tea giveaway over on this book review site that I write for. She's giving away two packages of tea from Tea Gallerie, yet another tea store I'd never heard of. Anyway, here's the link:

http://luxuryreading.com/teagallerie/

If you go to the www.teagallerie.com, check out the Reserve Milk Oolong...doesn't that look yummy? I wish I wasn't out of tea money for the month. And the next month. And the next...you know what, I just need to budget for more tea money. What else do I ever ask for in his world? Nothing, that's what. I'm a good little wifey and mother...I should get more tea funding.

P.S. BTackitt, that tea pot is gorgeous!! Is that cast iron?


----------



## Guest

Few months ago we got a new herb/spices/tea shop, so I went to check it out. I end up buying everything I get my hands on, and among other things, a tea mixture they call "Miami Ice"  Smells out of this world (bunch of flowers, berries, dried apples, papaya...)
The flavor isn't that intense as the smell, I guess that just isn't possible, but it is quite nice; some honey, a little bit of mint, and it turned out it is just sublime when cooled in this hellish weather we're having here in Europe.


----------



## BTackitt

CarterAshby said:


> P.S. BTackitt, that tea pot is gorgeous!! Is that cast iron?


Yes it is, and it arrived today. I didn't feel like packing it really, and when the Teavana girl said they would ship it, I was all YES! It has worked beautifully today, I've made a couple pots in it, and they stayed hot & steamy.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I got the Global  Treasure s tea set at Teavana the other day. Its was 80$ but with the season sale I got it for.... then tax so 21.62. I love the box and tbe tins. As soon as I found out about it I told my brother he had twenty minutes to get ready for wprkr so we can go down to the Strip to Teavana. I somehow ended up with two Moroccan Mints and no Javavana Matè. So I ended makin  the trip this morning after I called them. They were sold out of the sets...I wa  going to buy another.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JRWoodward

I went into Chipotle to get an iced tea today, because there wasn't anywhere else nearby. I was all set to pay and the guy at the register was all, "No, you're good." He didn't want to add a whole order for one pitiful tea, so I got it free.

Now I feel like I owe Chipotle a favor.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Arn't those tea pots wonderful? Now tell us about the huge tea order. And I still have not seen Pu-Erh reports.


----------



## BTackitt

MamaProfCrash said:


> Aren't those tea pots wonderful? Now tell us about the huge tea order. And I still have not seen Pu-Erh reports.


Well, I dunno if I could call it an order per se... it's all the teas I stocked up on before leaving San Francisco. Oh and one, I have NO clue what it is, except a Chinese friend of my grandmother's in SF ordered it from China, and it runs about $250/lb... (lovably insane woman gave me more than half a pound.) 
I'll see if I can take & post some pics later today, am still unpacking boxes.


----------



## crebel

I haven't made a puerh report because my order got waylaid somewhere in transit. I have been credited, but haven't reordered.  

On the other hand, Gong-Fu now has an osmanthus oolong in stock - it is yummy.  Slightly spicy rather than floral in a milk oolong base.  I have also discovered that milk oolong makes a good iced latte.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I was wondering what happened with your order....

hmmm new Oolong. Must resist until I really need to order tea


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

No morning coffee for me but always hot tea with milk and sugar...


----------



## JRWoodward

As a true Southerner, for hot tea I always turn to Constant Comment.


----------



## BTackitt

The first two pictures are of the same tea, just a close up of the label on the first. Those and the following two pictures are teas that were given to me before I left SF. The rest are ones I picked up myself before leaving. The Superior Yunnan Black is pretty much the only thing I have been drinking since.. Nov. of last year. When I went in to restock, they only had 2-4oz bags left, so they convinced me to try the Yunnan Gold Rings. The brick of Pu-Erh will be my first try of a Pu-erh tea. that one is from 2006, and an 8oz brick was $20.


----------



## Chad Winters

JRWoodward said:


> As a true Southerner, for hot tea I always turn to Constant Comment.


I have a Teavana combo of Maharaha Chai Oolong and Spiced Mandarin Oolong that tastes to me like a good Constant Comment.


----------



## JRWoodward

My wife has given me some herbal teas, because she feels I need to stay off the caffeine after noon. (WHAT!!!!??)

I like Tazo Mint; I'm brewing a pot right now.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

JRWoodward said:


> My wife has given me some herbal teas, because she feels I need to stay off the caffeine after noon. (WHAT!)


[[Virtual hug]] I wish ye the best. Lol

I love the chocolaty taste of javavana mate and mate-vana....but I am still awake
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Off to make some more Seven Sons Pu Erh. I love me some Pu Erh


----------



## corkyb

BTackitt said:


> Well, I dunno if I could call it an order per se... it's all the teas I stocked up on before leaving San Francisco. Oh and one, I have NO clue what it is, except a Chinese friend of my grandmother's in SF ordered it from China, and it runs about $250/lb... (lovably insane woman gave me more than half a pound.)
> I'll see if I can take & post some pics later today, am still unpacking boxes.


Loveably insane is right!!! 
I think we need to figure out how you can share the wealth on here a bit. I would love to taste a $250/lb tea even if I had no clue what kind it was.


----------



## corkyb

MamaProfCrash said:


> Off to make some more Seven Sons Pu Erh. I love me some Pu Erh


Oh I really need to try some Pu Erh since I'm not about to get any gift of an unknown $250/lb tea. I do realize that some of those Pu Erhs and OOolongs can run that much though. What do you suggest these days? It's been eons since I asked and I know your taste and that of others has changed' it's had to.


Paula ny


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Seven Sons is about $50, I think, but lasts forever. tG touchas are really good


----------



## BTackitt

So DH & I went to an auction yesterday out at a farm. I nearly cried, the woman of the home had a teapot collection. They had it split up into like 8 lots of 7 teapots each. We only had $100 between us, and there was this beautiful lady's desk we wanted to bid on for our daughter, so I swore I wouldn't bid on the teapots as they were earlier lots in the auction than the desk. Thankfully DH bid on one box, and we won it, because the bidding on the desk went far above what we had with us. So I now have 7 new to me teapots. None that I will use, but he says we can build a wall display for all of my teapots.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Awwwe I am glad you won the tea pots!


----------



## BTackitt

I found a great wrapping paper, that I am going to order and turn into a poster. 
http://www.paper-source.com/cgi-bin/paper/item/Cavallini-Vintage-Tea-Wrapping-Paper/3650.041/491335.html


----------



## Chad Winters

So I am thinking of putting a tea kettle at work on a little portable burner. I've never had a tea kettle before, any advice?

Thinking about this:  as easy to clean

or this:


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Is the first one glass? It is pretty but heating it might be tricky.


----------



## Chad Winters

MamaProfCrash said:


> Is the first one glass? It is pretty but heating it might be tricky.


It is glass, but it's similar to the borosilicate beakers I heated directly over Bunsen burners in many a lab, so I think it should be ok


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The non-glass one is going to be easy to clean as well. Personally, I would not use glass to heat water. I understand that not all glass is equal but it makes me uncomfortable. That is me. so if you are talking about something to heat up water in, I would go with the non-glass based one but that is my personal bias speaking.

Personally, I would get a Cuisinart tea kettle that has 6 temperatures programmed into it and use that to heat the water. It has a 30 minute keep warm feature so it is easy to make a second cup in a timely fashion and you know that the water is at the correct temperature for the tea you are making. I have had one for three years now and love it. I am thinking of bringing it back into the office and storing it in a desk draw since it is technically banned now.


----------



## Chad Winters

I have a knock of brand similar to the Zhoji thing but I am getting less comfortable with the plastic and teflon parts, so I wanted to try an old school tea kettle

The Cuisinart has a glass kettle though, so that might be ok, have to research what the boiling chamber is though. Although $10-20 vs $100-200 is a big difference too.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yup the price difference is large but if you are really picky about your tea, it is worth it. I notice a huge difference once I got the tea machines and my enjoyment of tea skyrocketed.


----------



## Atunah

Man am I glad I pushed off putting my Tea Gschwendner order in yesterday. Got a code for 20% off any order today. Good from today through the 4th. So 3 days only. 092013 is the code to put in at order. 

This will be my big order too so I am very happy about this code.  

And I still love my Cuisinart tea kettle with the temps. I will get another one if or when it dies. Everything dies eventually.  . I use it several times each day so its getting a work out. Best thing I got for my tea making. 

Although I am still drooling over the brewville tea maker, but its $250  . Can't justify that one at the moment. Need teeth first.


----------



## BTackitt

I am getting the Brewville for my Anniv in Nov. !!      

DH asked what my dream present would be, (it will be our 23rd) and I said that was my only never-gonna-happen-dream. He said Ok. That's what I will get you. OMG!!!

ok...
on to what I'm drinking lately, along the lines of how to reduce my 70+ different teas in my house.
I've been mixing my black teas a little to get a flavor I like without it being overpoweringly strong. today I am mixing Teavana's Black Dragon Pearls ( http://www.teavana.com/the-teas/black-teas/p/black-dragon-pearls-black-tea )with Imperial Tea's Superior Yunnan Black ( http://www.imperialtea.com/Superior_Yunnan_Black_p/black-tea009.htm )

I am trying to use up all of my Teavana stash because I haven't bought anything other than Imperial Tea in almost a year, so the Teavana stuff is hitting max shelf life.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Awesome news on the Brewville. I'll get that one of these days.


----------



## Atunah

Yay, Enjoy that Brewville BTackitt. I am envious.  

Once day, one day. 

Can't wait to hear your reports on it too. 

And I placed a 2nd order today with TG. Again with 20% off. Last day today on that sale. I was pretty much out of everything from them so this came at just the right time. I got some flavored stuff today I like drinking when falls gets in. Some new ones I never tried before.  . 

I won't be needing to buy any tea for a while.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am going to place an order soon but I am not quite there.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

I had the misfortune lately to discover the fairly regular migraines I was getting where the result of all the tea I had been drinking.  So sadly right now I'm drinking the occasional herbal tea while looking for options for black tea I can drink that doesn't lead to headaches.

But on brighter news, my wedding is today and for it we a doing a High Tea reception, with a variety of teas on offer to the guests.  Each of them is also receiving a special hand-painted cup and saucer, done by an artist friend of my fiancé, plus a number of empty tea bags with which to make their own teas.


----------



## Chad Winters

A. S. Warwick said:


> I had the misfortune lately to discover the fairly regular migraines I was getting where the result of all the tea I had been drinking. So sadly right now I'm drinking the occasional herbal tea while looking for options for black tea I can drink that doesn't lead to headaches.
> 
> But on brighter news, my wedding is today and for it we a doing a High Tea reception, with a variety of teas on offer to the guests. Each of them is also receiving a special hand-painted cup and saucer, done by an artist friend of my fiancé, plus a number of empty tea bags with which to make their own teas.


Wow, my friends and family need to step it up!


----------



## Atunah

I just got my first Tea Gschwendner package from the sale so I got to refill a lot of my blacks. I also got some bancha and genmaicha from them. I am sipping the genmaicha right now. Never had the one from TG, but had others in the past. The TG one is absolutely delish. Way better than whatever the brand was I had last, can't remember. Yummy. Don't know why I waited so long to try that one. I am pretty sure I can get a couple of steeps out of that one. 

The next package will have some scent to it since its all flavored teas.


----------



## Atunah

Got my second order from TG today and omg it smells so good.  

Lots of stuff I never tried before. 

Right now I am sipping on Buttermilk Lemon, which is one of their new black flavored teas. Its so smooth and just a touch of flavor and not overpowering. Really nice. I think that is what I have always loved about the TG flavors in the blacks, they are just right, you can still taste the tea underneath. 

I also got 
Mango Chai which smells like paradise. Oh it smells so good. I love chai and I love the Mango indica from TG, so that should be made in heaven for me. 
Then I got green coconut which I wanted to try for a while
I also got apple coriander and it too smells so delish. 
Last but not least I got the Gwendolina baked apple black and it too smells delish. 

I got those apple ones for fall. Gwendolina is seasonal anyway. 

I wish I could try them all today, but they are mostly blacks and my heart rate would go through the roof if I did. I'll try my darndest though.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Ohhhhh a tea order. TG does a good job with their flavored teas.


----------



## Chad Winters

Not sure how accurate this article is, but the pesticide in tea possibility is kind of scary...
http://www.collective-evolution.com/2013/10/26/whats-in-your-mug-the-toxic-truth-about-tea/

Hopefully good loose leaf teas are safer


----------



## Atunah

One would hope. I buy most of my tea from Tea Gschwendner and some from Gong Fu. 
Tea Gschwendner has their own lab to test for stuff 
http://www.teagschwendner.com/US/en/Laboratory.TG?activeID=1684&parent_id=

I can't find their info right now on the flavored teas, must be on their german site. But they have to follow german law on additives in food and they are very strict.

I only buy those loose teas now anyway.


----------



## Chad Winters

Teavana apparently made the list as contaminated, I hope its overblown, because I have too much from Teavana right now


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am guessing TG is fine and Gong Fu is probably fine. We could email Gong Fu and ask.


----------



## Atunah

Paul Kohler said:


> I love tea. Earl Grey is the bomb! A few years ago, I was on vacation to London, and I thought I actually died and gone to heaven. I bought a tin of Williamson's Earl Grey with blue flowers. I paid something like 3.85 pounds, and being an american, I don't know the exchange rate off the top of my head. Anyway, I get home and continue to drink it all gone in just a month. When I got close to the bottom of the tin, I went online to order more, but found hardly anyone in the US selling it, and to pay for shipping from the UK was not in the cards.
> 
> Then about 8 months ago, I came across Adagio Teas. Their Earl Grey Bravo is very close, but not quite. It is awesome, and I am on my second 16 oz pack of it, and could not be happier. If you have not tried them, I give them 2 thumbs up!


There is a Williamson Earl Grey on Amazon for 12.95 free shipping from the British Delights store. Not sure if it is the same with blue flowers. It doesn't say.


Or 7.50 directly from the British delight store. Not sure about their shipping costs though.
http://www.britishdelights.com/prod_wma16.htm

Tea Gschwender has one with the cronflowers, but it doesn't have the orange peels, just the bergamot. It's called Lady Violet.
http://shop.tgtea.com/Earl-Grey%27s-Lady-Violet-Loose-Leaf-Black-Tea-00935-100/

I also like their Viennese blend earl grey.

Sounds like you found a good one though with the Adagio version.


----------



## Atunah

I have a question to those that have the Breville teamaker. 


I have been drooling after that thing now for what seems like 2 years. Its just so darn expensive that I have to think about it really hard. I was looking at the Krups and the Cusinart also, but then I keep thinking if I buy one of those, I still really want the breville. Its the auto features that set it apart. With these others you still have to put the basket in yourself and take it out. That isn't that different from heating the water and pouring it into the cup/strainer.

So rather than buying a 100 item, I want to put that money also towards the unicorn I really want. 

But I am concerned about longevity. I mean its really expensive and the kettle can't be replaced. I checked on that already. It has a year warranty, but for that money I would really like it to last a lot longer than that. Those that have that unit, how has it been holding up. Everything still work, or are parts starting to break down.

I am trying to find some more gift cards with part of them I have in a bag as change that I can turn into coinstar gift cards for amazon.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Good question. I am thinking of spending my eventual Amazon book settlement money on one.


----------



## balaspa

I just discovered this fantastic new tea at Trader Joe's. It's called Fall Harvest and it's caffeine free, but tastes fantastic. Hints of apples and cinnamon.

I am anxiously awaiting the return of their holiday flavor Vanilla Cinnamon. Last year my wife and I stocked up and we managed to hold out for a full year..but we're almost out.


----------



## BTackitt

on my Pinterest thing this morning, Red Star Yeast had posted a link to Chai Tea Challah Bread. I thought what a great link to share with you guys, Tea & Bread all in one! http://www.imperialsugar.com/recipes/category/breads/Chai-Tea-Challah-Bread


----------



## 1131

Atunah said:


> I have a question to those that have the Breville teamaker.
> 
> So rather than buying a 100 item, I want to put that money also towards the unicorn I really want.
> 
> But I am concerned about longevity. I mean its really expensive and the kettle can't be replaced. I checked on that already. It has a year warranty, but for that money I would really like it to last a lot longer than that. Those that have that unit, how has it been holding up. Everything still work, or are parts starting to break down.
> 
> I am trying to find some more gift cards with part of them I have in a bag as change that I can turn into coinstar gift cards for amazon.


Atunah,
Like you I was concerned about the quality of the tea maker since it cost so much. I managed to get a deal at a place in San Francisco during a visit there about 3 years ago, so I have had the Breville for about 3 years. It gets used every day, sometimes many times a day. The tea comes out great. It has a 500 g minimum for brewing tea which is a problem for my mother because she thinks one small cup is enough (I'm worried about her). I set it up at night using the timer and have tea ready to take to work with me, Two thermoses thank you. I have had no problems with the brewer. After using the tea maker and seeing the quality, I bought a Breville toaster oven which gets used every day. I have not regretted either purchase. I even recommend Breville to people who know where I live.


----------



## Atunah

imallbs said:


> I even recommend Breville to people who know where I live.


This made me laugh. 
This is really encouraging to hear. 3 years and still working great is just what I want to hear. 
I'd be using it at least 2 times a day and making 500 ml probably. That is like two 8 ounce cups so perfect. But I think I'd be making the full 1 liter too with hubby also drinking tea. Does the basket get covered in enough water with just half a liter?

I have about 100 amazon CC points to use on it and another 50$ gift card I earned doing surveys. So I got the price down to 100 basically.

I just really want it and your post really helps. Thanks for that. I just needed another nudge anyway.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My son taught me that tea tins are great places to put matchbox cars and that a matchbox car in a tea tin makes a great musical instrument. We have empty tea tins scattered through the house.


----------



## Lisa Scott

I just discovered Teavana..oh my.  Currently loving the lavender sage something or other.  And sometimes I eat the german rock sugar raw just cause. 

Has anyone tried blooming teas?  They look so pretty, but do they taste good?

(I'm very glad my son doesn't play with matchbox anymore. Although he'll probably figure out they'd be good for legos too...)


----------



## Atunah

Lisa Scott said:


> And sometimes I eat the german rock sugar raw just cause.


When I was a kid, my grandmother had a ceramic rock sugar holder shaped like a honey hive with little bees on it. It was the only candy we were allowed to eat . Those were also the days were we got one little square of chocolate a week. Dark chocolate. 
But those little sugar crystals were so good. I assume they were similar to what teavana sells now.


----------



## Atunah

I did it. I ordered the Breville One Touch. Should be here tomorrow  

I stared at my cart for 2 hours I think.  . I used about 120 points on it since I had to make up for the tax. Ouch that is painful now for more expensive stuff. Used to be nice not having to pay that. Oh well. The rest I will transfer from my survey money that I have in my paypal account. Or at least most of it. It does make it a bit more affordable that way. 

Now how do I sneak this toy past my hubby. I'll just set it up and not say anything, which will be a feat considering the small counterspace in our kitchen.  

Now the wait.


----------



## Tatiana

I just got an email...Free Shipping on ALL Harney Tea orders on November 4th and 5th.


----------



## 1131

Atunah said:


> I did it. I ordered the Breville One Touch. Should be here tomorrow


I don't think you'll be sorry. Can't wait to hear what you think.

I forgot to mention the thing the basket slides down makes it difficult to scrub the entire inside. I use denture cleaner for the pot and basket and baking soda on other parts. It always comes out looking like new and it's a super easy way to clean.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Can't wait to read your review. 

Thinks COme on settlement money....


----------



## Atunah

imallbs said:


> I don't think you'll be sorry. Can't wait to hear what you think.
> 
> I forgot to mention the thing the basket slides down makes it difficult to scrub the entire inside. I use denture cleaner for the pot and basket and baking soda on other parts. It always comes out looking like new and it's a super easy way to clean.


I have a big box of denture cleaner in the house. I think someone in this thread suggested it for the plastic over the cup tea maker thingy at one point. 
I figured baking soda and vinegar should take care of anything. I also use bottled spring ozark spring water I lug home each week in the 2 1/2 gallon sizes. I have one sitting on my window box all the time. 
Our water is so hard that the brita filters don't last more than 1-2 weeks and still let a lot of lime sediment through. So all my water consumption is from the ozark. I have not had any residue in my cusinart water kettle this way, or my Tassimo. So I think this will also help to keep it from a buildup.

I buy baking soda buy the big 5 pound bag and vinegar by the gallons around here.

So they shipped my Breville with Fedex and usually I get everything by UPS. I know the UPS guy's route, have had the same for 13 years, but I don't know the Fedex folks or what time they usually come.


----------



## Atunah

Its here. I am sipping some very flavorful Diplomats tea from Tea Gschwendner. 

Ok, first off. Anyone getting the thing, read the troubleshooting. I swear, they took a focus groups comprised of dweebs like me and went through all the duh's. When I unpacked the jug, I heard something move in the base. Like back and forth with a light click. Check the guide, its right there. Normal, its the magnet. Duh number one. Then I noticed during the clean boil cycle a lot of bubbling coming from the base of the jug. I though, oh noes. Check guide, normal. Duh number 2.  

You get the idea. They basically made this thing with humans in mind.  . Everything feels very solid and the jug is quite solid and heavy. But I won't be using the water function at 1500 often anway and for tea the max is 1200 ml and my max will probably be 1000 anyway. 

I made my first batch at 500 ml. It steeps find as the basket is really large and the leafs get to spread even on the minimum level. So 2 cups is minimum. 

One thing though that made me laugh is that on none of the reviews it says how it like grabs the basket out of your hand as you try to put it in. I mean it literally flew from my hand to the magnet strip. I thought I had to somehow snap it onto the rail, but nope, its like a self driving car. Snaps itself.  
That is the coolest thing ever. 
Second only to the magical auto basket. It just quietly does its thing. 

So the short form of my post is basically:

Woah!!!


----------



## BTackitt

Atunah said:


> So the short form of my post is basically:
> 
> Woah!!!


Ohhh Come on Anniversary! 18 more days.


----------



## 1131

Atunah said:


> So the short form of my post is basically:
> 
> Woah!!!


 

I had forgotten my 1st reaction to the brewer. You described it perfectly. I think I actually said Whoa when the basket was ripped out of my hand by that magnet. And I am reminded I'm out of diplomats tea. The Darjeeling I just made is pretty good though.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am adding tea to my Christmas list. Easily affordable, easy to order, and it makes the hubby groan less then when I order it. Mind you, he really doesn't groan when I order tea but he does raise an eye brow when he sees it all arrive at one time. And the bill. Then he remembers how much he spends on Diet Coke each week and goes with the flow. 

I really want the ebook settlement mony to come in. I bought something like 350 books during the time period for the settlement. Well, my mother helped, she is on my account and I pay for her books. That should net me something like $100, potentially more. And I think those numbers do not include what Apple is going to end up having to chip in.


----------



## Chad Winters

imallbs said:


> I had forgotten my 1st reaction to the brewer. You described it perfectly. I think I actually said Whoa when the basket was ripped out of my hand by that magnet. And I am reminded I'm out of diplomats tea. The Darjeeling I just made is pretty good though.


I'm visualizing objects flying through the air like Star Wars....


----------



## Atunah

Chad Winters said:


> I'm visualizing objects flying through the air like Star Wars....


I swear, its the weirdest thing. I went like WTF . So when hubby came home I made him put the basket in so he could get the experience. . Then he was grumbling all night trying to figure out how they make the basket go up and down and talking about magnetic motors and odd things like that. . I don't think the company is going to tell him how they engineered that. But that won't keep him from trying. 

I used the auto function for the first time this morning. It would have helped if I had punched in the right current time last night so it wouldn't have been delayed 20 minutes. Duh. That is what I get for looking at the wall clock without my glasses.

Now hubby is afraid to touch the machine after I told him what it costs. Good boy, paws off my stuff. Trained him well.


----------



## Kim Brooks

Hello fellow tea lovers - I have excited news to share ... I can drink tea again!   Drinking tea (all different kinds, especially chamomile, orange or pomegranate flavors) used to be one of my all time favorite past times (sipping tea while reading is the ultimate utopia!) however about a year ago after I would drink tea (any kind...boxed kind...organic) it wouldn't...um...stay down for a lack of a better word.  I researched online and discovered that sometimes the acid found in tea can be a stomach irritant (booo) so I stopped drinking it and just mainly drank water.  Well, the good news is this past weekend during a book coaching session in which I was advising an upcoming author, I drank a fruity green tea (can't remember the exact flavor) and had two cups and it stayed down!  Yay!  So I don't know whatever that was before, but I'm definitely glad I can drink tea again.  It's soooo soothing and relaxing.  Ahhh


----------



## Atunah

Kim Brooks said:


> Hello fellow tea lovers - I have excited news to share ... I can drink tea again!  Drinking tea (all different kinds, especially chamomile, orange or pomegranate flavors) used to be one of my all time favorite past times (sipping tea while reading is the ultimate utopia!) however about a year ago after I would drink tea (any kind...boxed kind...organic) it wouldn't...um...stay down for a lack of a better word. I researched online and discovered that sometimes the acid found in tea can be a stomach irritant (booo) so I stopped drinking it and just mainly drank water. Well, the good news is this past weekend during a book coaching session in which I was advising an upcoming author, I drank a fruity green tea (can't remember the exact flavor) and had two cups and it stayed down! Yay! So I don't know whatever that was before, but I'm definitely glad I can drink tea again. It's soooo soothing and relaxing. Ahhh


That is great news. There are certain teas that cause me issues and once I found which ones, I am much happier. I had to basically give up coffee, so I became tea obsessed again. Used to drink a lot of tea in my younger days. I wouldn't know what to do, if I couldn't drink tea anymore. 
Glad you found some you can enjoy.


----------



## crebel

Atunah, did you get your auto-time right this morning?  Was your tea ready and waiting for you?  That would be such a great feature.  It's the only reason my first cup of caffeine in the morning is still coffee; it is waiting for me and I can slurp it down to begin functioning while waiting for the water to boil and tea to brew.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, got it right this morning. I had just messed up the day before with the actual time. I fixed that to the correct time and now its good to go. It will remember the setting. It also remembers custom settings. The last one used that is. 

I love that their programmed settings for black tea are way more in line with what I use and TG recommends. The medium strengh for black tea is 2 minutes. The strong is 3.  Many online guides and things like that brew black teas for like 5 minutes. My stomach would be doing cartwheels backwards if I'd brewed all my blacks at that time.  . Now some Keemuns can be brewed a bit longer and still be fine, but most blacks and also flavored blacks are fine at 2 minutes. 

I did the TG breakfast blend this morning at 3 minutes. TG says 4, but 3 was plenty strong. I think its because it brews at the right temp now. I mean if you brew in a cup, or a plastic tea maker, its impossible to not have the temp drop from the moment you pour the water. The Breville keeps the brew temp high during the whole time and I think it extracts a lot of flavor from the tea. I noticed that with the UVA Ceylon I made yesterday afternoon. It was way more flavorful in the machine that just pouring it in my cup. I never put a lid on my cup during brewing, which probably helps. 

I made some nice green yesterday. It was green tea I never ordered, but TG accidentally send to me. They let me keep it along with some darjeeling. I emailed them right away when I saw the receipt so they could send the order out again to the right customer. So I have some free dragon well organic and wow it is good. Very delicate. I did another steep with the machine which is easy. Just pour some more water in and turn it on again. 

But yeah, waking up to fresh tea is really nice. It was so nice to just pour in the cup and enjoy while not quite awake yet. 
Its why I really wanted this expensive unicorn instead of the more affordable krups and cuisinart. That and the auto basket of course.  

Only thing for me is the cleaning. I have to be very very careful rinsing the jug. I have apartment faucets here and they are very very low, so its hard to not clunk against it when I put water in. Its just a straight line down, the cheap thingies they give us. If you have one of those curved thingies you know like a upside down "U", then that isn't a problem. But mine is like this "______". Its also a problem rinsing pots. But those aren't made of glass of course. 
I am just so worried I'll break the darn thing. Cannot be replaced, have to buy a new machine.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Experiment with the teas you can drink. I don't drink much Earl Grey because the Bergamot upsets my stomach. 

The tea maker sounds great.


----------



## Lisa Scott

I can't drink coffee because it upsets my stomach. Haven't had a problem with tea, luckily.


----------



## BTackitt

Daily Tea calendar
http://www.kolle-rebbe.de/en/arbeit/haelssen-lyon/the-tea-calender/


----------



## Atunah

That is so totally cool. I want one.  .


----------



## Chad Winters

I wonder if it makes good tea?
Do the leaves dissolve?


----------



## balaspa

Went to an Argo Tea place today. Had a simple black tea...but it was delicious.


----------



## Atunah

balaspa said:


> Went to an Argo Tea place today. Had a simple black tea...but it was delicious.


For me those are the best. A nice black tea. Mostly I drink non flavored teas and many of those are of single variety, not blends I mean. 
I have to see if we have any tea places around where I live. Not anywhere near my place that is for sure.

I still flove my breville and I am going to wear that thing out. I did like 4 steeps on a really good oolong. The filters is large enough to allow for the oolong to expand. I only made 2 cups at a time though so the filter doesn't completely get immersed at that level. But still plenty of space.

I think I am also a little less afraid of the glass jug. I mean we have been using coffee makers for a long time and I don't think I ever broke a pot there. Of course the replacement for those wouldn't have cost me $250 

I always smile when I see who made the glass jug. Schott. In my previous life when I was a painter, one of my jobs was painting the inside of one of their factories in Germany. That one made glass pipes and things like that. Loud and hot it was in there. Painting the ceiling above the ovens had to be done in 10 minute increments. It was so hot up there.

They make quality glass products. And the jug looks very solid. Still love waking up to tea or just the process of making a pot whenever I want.

I am very happy I finally pulled the trigger on it.


----------



## corkyb

imallbs said:


> I don't think you'll be sorry. Can't wait to hear what you think.
> 
> I forgot to mention the thing the basket slides down makes it difficult to scrub the entire inside. I use denture cleaner for the pot and basket and baking soda on other parts. It always comes out looking like new and it's a super easy way to clean.


DO you drop a denture tab inside the pot and soak overnight? What parts do you use baking soda on and do you scrub them or soak them?


----------



## Atunah

You know whats really useful with the Breville when setting it to auto brew? To actually set the timer after putting in water and tea. I got up this morning thinking the machine was dead, when I had never hit the button last night. Duh. 

Probably got distracted by the cat. Its always the cat.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Feel free to smack me upside the head for mentioning (in a positive way) bagged tea, but I couldn't resist buying Trader Joe's Candy Cane green tea recently, and actually loved it!


----------



## Lisa Scott

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Feel free to smack me upside the head for mentioning (in a positive way) bagged tea, but I couldn't resist buying Trader Joe's Candy Cane green tea recently, and actually loved it!


Does it taste different from mint or peppermint tea? I still do bags from time to time.


----------



## BTackitt

My anniv was Sunday. My Breville came today! 
And I can't hook it up ATM because my dining room stuff is filling my kitchen while the flooring guys are putting in my new bamboo floor.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Lisa Scott said:


> Does it taste different from mint or peppermint tea? I still do bags from time to time.


Hi Lisa. Sorry it took me so long to reply. The thing is, I never thought I was much of a fan of mint tea, but for some reason couldn't resist this one, and ended up liking it. So I don't normally drink mint tea, and thus don't have anything to compare it to, but I'll have to try some of the other mint teas now.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

BTackitt: Awesome that it arrived. Bummer that you cannot use it.


----------



## Jen

I use my Breville every day, if it ever breaks I'll buy another one no regrets.  That thing is AMAZING!  I hope you love it as much as I do!


----------



## balaspa

My wife and I only just discovered Irish breakfast tea. Good and strong and can really help wake me up the way coffee used to, without the upset stomach that coffee brings.


----------



## BTackitt

ok. Last night, I still didn't get to try out my Breville, the floor was done, but we had a houseful of company. I am off to my kitchen bright and early this morning to go check it out now. will report back later.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I would have shown the company my new toy and made lots of tea


----------



## Atunah

I so want to know what BTackitt thinks of her tea maker.  

Tea Gschwendner has a Cyber Monday sale. Free shipping and 15% off any tea purchase. Code CB2013 at checkout.


----------



## BTackitt

I Like It!! the only thing I wish is, that the Keep warm feature would stay on until >I< turn it off, not just until I pick up the pot.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, I got used to it by now, but that was the one little thing that bugged me a bit. Having to hit keep warm again after pouring. Now its second nature. I think maybe they didn't want someone to pour all the tea out and then still have it on the warm. Maybe that is to prevent damage to the pot. 
I had to laugh at one review on amazon where someone mentioned that and they said they put tape over the button so it stays down.


----------



## Jen

My biggest complaint is that it only keeps it hot for an hour, I wish it was longer.  Sometimes I transfer to a cast iron pot on a warmer if it takes me longer than an hour to finish the pot.  Other than that though, it's perfect.


----------



## balaspa

I am loving this Tazo-brand Sweet Cinnamon Spice tea for my evening relaxing tea lately.


----------



## BTackitt

Atunah said:


> Yeah, I got used to it by now, but that was the one little thing that bugged me a bit. Having to hit keep warm again after pouring. Now its second nature. I think maybe they didn't want someone to pour all the tea out and then still have it on the warm. Maybe that is to prevent damage to the pot.
> I had to laugh at one review on amazon where someone mentioned that and they said they put tape over the button so it stays down.


With all the bells and whistles on this thing for $200+ they could do something like a pressure sensor that tells the machine, hey there is still liquid in the pot, keep it warm.


----------



## Atunah

BTackitt said:


> With all the bells and whistles on this thing for $200+ they could do something like a pressure sensor that tells the machine, hey there is still liquid in the pot, keep it warm.


What, the magical magnets aren't enough for you? . 
I hear ya. I got used to it after about 4 days. Took me a tad longer to train my hubby, but he's got it now. He grabs tea first in the morning and so I got miffed when I finally got down and its been off for like 15 minutes. My face in the morning without hot tea . He's got it now though.

I did my first cleaning of the pot the other day. I am using a product from Mandala tea that works really great on all the tea stains. Worked fantastic also on my other tea paraphernalia like the teavana plastic tea maker thingy. It looks like new with a soaking. I use ozark spring water so I shouldn't have much calc buildup, but I also have the zoirushi water boiler cleaner in case.


----------



## MsScarlett

JRWoodward said:


> As a true Southerner, for hot tea I always turn to Constant Comment.


I've really been enjoying this thread.  This post made me smile. I remember as I was growing up my Mom would always stock up on Constant Comment in the winter...it is my "go to" comfort when I am not feeling well. I love it!

I gave up coffee recently in an effort to cut back on caffeine. But as a true Southerner, I can't do without my good old fashioned iced tea. I also love Darjeeling and chai. I am looking to experiment with some hot teas to sip and relax with instead of coffee, especially in the winter. I need to find something that is not super high in caffeine.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

MsScarlett: Try some of those hot teas as iced tea. I have a tazo Ice Tea pitcher. It has a huge infuser tube that you put in the middle of the pitcher. You can put tea bags or loose leaf tea in it. I use loose leaf and made some very yummy ice teas in it. 

There was a recent posting on facebook that listed teas with high levels of pesticides. Not surprising to me, Lipton and Celestial Seasons were high on that list. Surprising to me was that Teavana was high on that list. I guess I thought most loose leaf tea companies were using better tea plantations but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Tatiana

I just found this article of pesticides, etc. in tea and thought you all might be interested in it.

http://foodbabe.com/2013/08/21/do-you-know-whats-really-in-your-tea/


----------



## Chad Winters

interesting, much of the article was on the danger of tea bags and somehow she didn't even consider loose leaf tea 

grain of salt with contamination scares is that testing is so sensitive now that you can find anything in anything with a sensitive enough test. I guarantee there are traces of feces on the keyboard you are typing on now (my old microbiology professor used to say the world was covered in a layer of feces, its just thinner in some areas than others) 
You can substitute bacteria, or any chemical for the same unless you are in a Clean Room somewhere.

Lots of scare articles don't differentiate between present in as little as 1 molecule per trillion vs significant amounts


----------



## BTackitt

8 Tea-Based Cocktails From Saveur
http://www.saveur.com/gallery/Tea-Based-Cocktails?page=1


----------



## MsScarlett

MamaProfCrash said:


> MsScarlett: Try some of those hot teas as iced tea. I have a tazo Ice Tea pitcher. It has a huge infuser tube that you put in the middle of the pitcher. You can put tea bags or loose leaf tea in it. I use loose leaf and made some very yummy ice teas in it.


That sounds good! I'll try that.


----------



## kdawna

I read the article Tatiana posted. I had not heard of Numi or Rishi teas. I just looked at them on Amazon and they sounds pretty good, I may order some of their teas.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Rishi is pretty good. I got some good Pu Erh's from them. I prefered my blacks from TG to what I got from Rishi. TG is a German company that follows EU rules on what amount of pesticides and the like are allowed. I know that the EU has stricter standards then we do in the US so I am comfortable with them.

I got the impression from the article that they looked at the most popular tea providers. They had Trader Joe, Tazo, Twinings, Bigelow, Celestial Seasons, and Teavana, all of which are the larger names of bagged and loose leaf tea. You can buy loose leaf Tazo, Twinings, and Bigelow as well as bagged. So it looks like they targeted the most frequently purchased teas.

The article specifically mentions that the pesticide limits were over what the US law allows in their tests when it is applicable, specifically naming Celestial Seasons. 

Yes, all of our food has some type of bleechy bacteria and the like in it. That is a part of life. Many of the teas that they mention exceed US standards for what is allowed and all of them exceeded EU standards. 

The point is that tea, commonly seen as a healthy beverage, is not tested enough for people to know that it is truely safe in the US. Which leads me to look to stores that are based outside the US in order to buy a fair number of my teas. Or US brands that have a good rep, like Rishi.


----------



## Chad Winters

this probably doesn't work well..but still!! It's a sonic screwdriver on the end of the chain!
http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/15eb/


----------



## MamaProfCrash

OK, that is awesome. If my SIL drank Tea I would totally get that for her for Christmas


----------



## Chad Winters

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/deandavidv/the-temperfect-mug-coffee-and-tea-at-the-perfect-t/widget/video.html

Ok...as an office based doctor my tea at work is always too hot or too cold. I leave my desk to see a patient and come back to tepid tea.
So I just had to jump on this Kickstarter (plus I'm a science geek and the thermodynamics was cool!) Basically the insulation undergoes a liquid/solid phase change which absorbs energy when the tea is hot and releases it as it cools and the phase changes back... So it actually actively cools the drink from 180 or so down to 140 and then keeps it at 140 for a long time.

SCIENCE WARNING!!:

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/deandavidv/the-temperfect-mug-coffee-and-tea-at-the-perfect-t?

"Never burn your mouth again. Enjoy your hot beverage for hours.

-A project brought to you by hot beverage experts Dean Verhoeven & Logan Maxwell-

Is your coffee or tea too hot, and then too cold? Then the Temperfect mug is for you.

This project was born of my frustration with not being able to drink my carefully-brewed, but too hot, coffee right after I made it, and it then getting cold before I had time to enjoy it. I wanted it just right.

I thought about this problem and had an inspiration: why not take the excess heat out of the too-hot coffee, store it in the wall of the mug, and then use it later to keep the coffee at a pleasant drinking temperature? I realized that this could be done simply by adding an extra layer of what I call active ("Temperfect") insulation to a standard mug

This extra insulation layer absorbs the excess heat from your drink, and brings it quickly to a comfortable temperature. Later, it slowly releases that heat back into your drink to keep its temperature just right."


----------



## 1131

That mug looked good but only 16 ozs. That's barely a sip. So yeah, I backed it.


----------



## Atunah

I just noticed that Woot.com has the refurb Breville Tea Makers for $159. 
http://www.woot.com/offers/breville-one-touch-tea-maker-5

Woot is now owned by Amazon and shipping is $5

I still love mine and this is a great deal I think.

You can even sign in with your amazon account to woot and use the amazon payment stuff now.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Chad Winters said:


> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/deandavidv/the-temperfect-mug-coffee-and-tea-at-the-perfect-t/widget/video.html


OK, nerd that I am, I'd like to see a blow-up of the first 10 minutes of each of these graphs. If it cools the liquid down too quickly, then brewing tea *in* the mug wouldn't work. Interesting concept, though.


----------



## Chad Winters

Eltanin Publishing said:


> OK, nerd that I am, I'd like to see a blow-up of the first 10 minutes of each of these graphs. If it cools the liquid down too quickly, then brewing tea *in* the mug wouldn't work. Interesting concept, though.


You're right, probably going to have to use one of those perfect teamaker things or tea kettle then pour it in


----------



## HappyGuy

Hey, we went to the Celestial Seasonings factory while we were in Denver over Christmas. An interesting tour. The mint room is something else!!


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

The Celestial Seasonings factory sounds neat. I love factory tours. I wish they made more black teas, though. It seems like they've really cut down on black teas.

I've got a question for you all. I went to a tea shop in my town recently - http://dobrateavt.com/. They have a huge "menu" of teas and I ordered a black tea. It came in a pot (leaves already removed) with a very little saucer-like cup. That's fine - the small cup helped it cool fairly quickly, and I could refill again from the pot. But I wasn't brought or offered any sweetener. I know that some tea purists feel that sweetener shouldn't be added, but I like just a little. I was too shy to ask for any. I felt like a newbie, like an inexperienced wine drinker at a fancy tasting, or someone who doesn't know when to use which fork at a fancy dinner.

So, have any of you been to tea houses like this? Would it have been a faux pas to ask for sugar?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Nope, ask for the sugar. Or honey


----------



## corkyb

Do any of you use the rock sugar (or whatever it's called) from Teavana?  Do any of you put it in the pot of your one touch Breville?  I want to try a little rock sugar and you really have to melt it in the hot water when making the tea I think.  So I'm a little stumped re the Breville.  

Thanks


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have used the rock sugar but always after I make my tea. It worked finr for me


----------



## BTackitt

I wouldn't put the sugar in my Breville. When I still used sweeteners, the rock sugar worked just fine putting it in my cup. Then I stopped using sweeteners in my tea, and still had about 2 cups of the rock sugar... so I double ziploc bagged it, beat it with a rolling pin, and used the now smaller sugar on cookies.


----------



## BTackitt

I recently opened a new tea I purchased the last time I was in San Francisco. It is great! I've made about 5 pots in my Brewville and loved every one. It is called Yunnan Gold Rings, and it's $40 for 4oz and can be found at http://www.imperialtea.com/Yunnan_Gold_Rings_p/black-tea008.htm. I just ordered another pound. Follow the brewing directions, it's a lower heat and short brew tea.

Oh and they do have a 1oz sample for $11.


----------



## anguabell

I just wanted to thank you all who mentioned/posted the link to the puerhshop.com. I ordered many (yes, many) samples for Christmas and it's been a wonderful experience  The prices seem very reasonable and the selection is terrific. The subtle and smooth Jinggu Ripe Dragon Egg is to die for.

http://www.puerhshop.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_159&products_id=1774&zenid=jan2lmu3sqia9gsk53gn246na6

Thank you, fellow tea drinkers!


----------



## Chad Winters

anguabell said:


> I just wanted to thank you all who mentioned/posted the link to the puerhshop.com. I ordered many (yes, many) samples for Christmas and it's been a wonderful experience  The prices seem very reasonable and the selection is terrific. The subtle and smooth Jinggu Ripe Dragon Egg is to die for.
> 
> http://www.puerhshop.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_159&products_id=1774&zenid=jan2lmu3sqia9gsk53gn246na6
> 
> Thank you, fellow tea drinkers!


That looks tempting and reasonable.... I may have to learn how to Puerh


----------



## BTackitt

hmmm.... my post from last week disappeared into the ether. Sad, it was a cute GIF.

I miss everyone talking about tea. I'm the only one here who drinks hot tea, DD is a cocoa drinker, and DH is a coffee person.


----------



## KindleGirl

I'm going to get back into teas. I've been looking over this thread and I read the article about the pesticides, etc.  Katie Couric had someone on the other day talking about teas also and she said definitely go organic. So, which brands do you like and trust. I've checked out the Numi tea site and it looks like good stuff. Any opinions? Suggestions?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I just put in a massive order at Rishi.  

I ordered:

Ali Shan Oolong Tea 
Da Yu Lin High Mountain Oolong Tea 
Shan Lin Xi Oolong
Wuyi Oolong Tea

Ancient Pu-erh Tuo Cha Tea - Quarter Pound 
Ancient Sheng Pu-erh Tuo Cha Tea (Vintage 2005) 
Ancient Shu Pu-erh Tea Cake (Vintage 2009) - 125g Tea Cake 

Darjeeling 1st Flush Black Tea 
Nishi First Flush Sencha Green Tea 

Genmaicha Green Tea Blend

Himalayan Autumn Black Tea 
Keemun Hao Ya Reserve Black Tea 

It has been a while since I drank Darjeelings. I used to really enjoy them. I am hoping that they are once again yummy, I think I might have over consumed them the way I have my Oolongs. 

Why Rishi? I really liked the Pu Erhs that I got from them a few years back and they were on that list of teas that are pesticide free or really low pesticides. This makes me happy. I like that many of their teas are certified organic and that they are all certified as Free Trade. I understand that people can get those labels and then ignore what it takes to get them but they make me feel a bit more comfortable buying the tea. 

I don't know Numi all that well so I cannot comment on their teas. Sorry. I have enjoyed teas that I have ordered from Tea Gschwendner, Gong Fu, and Rishi. I like pretty much everything I have gotten from the first two. Rishi, I liked their Pu Erh's.


----------



## KindleGirl

Thanks, MamaProf! I did some research on the internet and it looks like both Rishi and Numi come highly recommended, so I'm going to give Numi a try since I already have the items in my cart from last night. I ordered a bunch of different teas, so I sure hope they are good! If not, I will have a lot of tea sitting around.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

KindleGirl: Tea, like everything, is hit and miss. You will find some that you like and some you don't. Build off the ones that you find that you like. And don't be surprised if your tastes change.

I started with Republic of Tea bags. I needed something to replace softdrinks and the calories. I loved the Ginger Peach, Blackberry Sage, and other flavored teas. Some how I transitioned from the bags to the loose leaf and efound I prefered the Republic of Tea loose leaf better then the bags. Then I moved to Teavana and I found that I prefered their tea to Republic of Tea. The Teavana tea was good but had more of a tea taste. Then my sister in law got me some tea from Tea Gschwender for Christmas and I stopped shopping at Teavana. 

Today, I would say Teavana is faor to flavored for my liking. Republic of Tea is not even something I would consider. When I moved to TG, I was drinking manily black tea and darjeelings. Slowly I found myself liking the Japanese greens and the black teas phased out. I used to drink Anna's and Earl Grey (I had three varieties) on a regular basis, I don't have either in my tea cabinet. Today I drink a good amount of green, Pu Erh, and Chinese Blacks. 

My point, your tastes will change and that is cool. When I order tea these days I order at least two that I normally wouldn't consider because who knows. Sometimes they are great, many times they are a bust.


----------



## Jane917

We recently visited Steven Smith Teamaker in Portland at their tasting room. Loved the teas. Loved the presentation. 

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Working on some Sencha today. I love me a good sencha. 

Ok, so what new teas have people been trying? 

Jane917: Did you buy anything?


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Chad Winters

We are in London for the week, tea is popular, but surprisingly not better in quality. Still good on a cold, rainy day.


----------



## Jane917

Yes MamaProf. I bought a box of Hibiscus tea. I can buy Smith tea at my local grocery store so I did not need to stock up. 

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KindleGirl

I had ordered a couple of Rishi teas from Amazon and they arrived today. Cinnamon Plum and Tropical Coconut Oolong. I've never had oolong, so that will be interesting to try. Haven't tried either yet but will give them a try tomorrow.


----------



## Eeyore

BTackitt said:


> I miss everyone talking about tea. I'm the only one here who drinks hot tea, DD is a cocoa drinker, and DH is a coffee person.


I recently started getting back into drinking tea from whole leaf. I was drinking a few mugs of oolong from generic tea bags every night and then I saw an NCIS episode of Ducky making tea down in his office in the morgue. Later in the episode Gibbs is dunking a teabag in a paper cup and Ducky asks what is Gibbs drinking? Gibbs replies "Tea, Duck!" Ducky says, "That's not tea, that's dust!" A a few minutes later the episode shows Gibbs opening a package from Ducky that contains a teapot and a box of whole tea leaves.

Anyways, that got me to thinking, so I went online and bought a nice 4-cup Chatsford teapot from England, a tea cozy to keep the pot warm (both from Amazon), and 4 ounces of English Breakfast and 3 ounces of Darjeeling Second flush from this website:

http://www.englishtealeaves.com/english-breakfast-tea.html

They also sent me a free sample pack of Rwandan whole leaf black tea. Suprisingly, the Rwandan is excellent with a very smooth finish and heady aromatics. The English Breakfast is more "meh", and I haven't gotten to the Darjeeling yet. Will definitely order a lot more of the Rwandan next time.

I take it with a splash of whole milk in the bottom of the mug followed by the hot tea on top. No sweeteners.

BTW, is it milk followed by tea, or tea first and then milk? ( Does Santa sleep with his beard over the covers, or under the covers? )

All the Best.


----------



## KindleGirl

Wow....I tried the Rishi cinnamon plum today and boy was it strong! I used the recommended amount and steeping time. Next time should I use less loose tea or should I steep for less time??


----------



## MamaProfCrash

If it was too strong for you cut back on the steeping time. Keep in mind you can resteep loose leaf tea many times. You will need to play with things to find what you like.


----------



## C. Gockel

A whole thread devoted to tea. 

KBoards is truly a wonderful place.

(Lately I really like Tazo Awake tea, with milk).


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Welcome!


----------



## KindleGirl

MamaProfCrash said:


> If it was too strong for you cut back on the steeping time. Keep in mind you can resteep loose leaf tea many times. You will need to play with things to find what you like.


Ok, I will try that this time. Yes, if I had resteeped it yesterday I'm sure the second cup would have been better than the first. Maybe I should have turned the first cup into iced tea since it was so strong.

Sometimes a little creaminess from milk would be good in some teas, but I know I've read that putting milk in the teas causes you to lose many of the benefits of tea. Anyone else read that?


----------



## Eeyore

KindleGirl said:


> Sometimes a little creaminess from milk would be good in some teas, but I know I've read that putting milk in the teas causes you to lose many of the benefits of tea. Anyone else read that?


There is some controversy on exactly how much the milk proteins bind up the goodies in green or black tea and their bioavailability. Since there has never been a series of double-blind studies with a large enough sample group (population), I would think the jury is still out on that answer. So have a little milk with your tea if it makes it taste better. It's up to the tea drinker !

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/2012/09/27/161895873/health-benefits-of-tea-milking-it-or-not

All the best.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I drink my tea plain but that is me. If you like milk, have some milk.


----------



## Chad Winters

Or you could use soy milk which does not have the casein protein that may be the culprit


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Rocking some Seven Sons Pu Erh and hoping my Rishi order gets here soon. I am low on my tea. 

How is everyone doing today? 

Just a thought, this thread doesn't have to be only tea based. Pur what your drinking and then what you are feeling. No reason not to socialize, I mean, that is what you should do with a good cuppa. Take a break and have a chat.


----------



## Atunah

I am trying to figure out if I could possibly get low on tea. It just seems like even though I have plenty, I am out of the ones I want to drink right now.  . I like to rotate my orders so I don't get hit in the wallet all at once so I might do my Tea Gschwendner order one month, my gong fu some other. 
I recently ordered a bunch of tins from Harney's. Hubby really likes some of theirs like the Palm. 

I have to keep my Pu Erh's in a box since I have no spot in my tea shelf for them. Its amazing how long pu erh lasts. 

And I agree about talking about anything one might drink and just hang and chill here a bit.


----------



## KindleGirl

I just had my cup of chocolate donut coffee this morning. I think I'm still going to stick with coffee in the morning and trade my afternoon cup of coffee for tea if I can find one that I really like. My order from Numi hasn't arrived yet so I'm waiting for all of my new teas. I ordered some ice teas from them and really looking forward to those as well. 

The kids are back in school and looks like maybe aside from a few days of delays due to below zero temps, they will be going all week! We've only had that happen once since winter break! So maybe I can actually accomplish some things this week...I hope!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Between work, kid, relaxing, and trying to decide what I want to get I waited to the very last minute. I have three Oolongsa nd a bit of Pu Erh left. Oh, and a Sencha and Genmaicha but that is it. So for any sane person in the world, I have enough tea but for me, not so much.

I have a ton of Rooibos but I am so burnt out from drinking it when I was pregnant that I want nothing to do with it.


----------



## Atunah

KindleGirl said:


> I just had my cup of chocolate donut coffee this morning. I think I'm still going to stick with coffee in the morning and trade my afternoon cup of coffee for tea if I can find one that I really like. My order from Numi hasn't arrived yet so I'm waiting for all of my new teas. I ordered some ice teas from them and really looking forward to those as well.
> 
> The kids are back in school and looks like maybe aside from a few days of delays due to below zero temps, they will be going all week! We've only had that happen once since winter break! So maybe I can actually accomplish some things this week...I hope!


Chocolate donut in a cup? . Now that would go along with my low carb life. 

I have a cup of tassimo coffee in the afternoon. I like to whip up some heavy cream and put that on top. The coffee selections are a bit limited with the tassimo. I do have though french presses in the house I can make any coffee with. What brand is the chocolate donut coffee?

I think many folks are ready for spring by now. Even here in south texas we got some nasty stuff. Well, nasty for us that is. 
Hope you like your Numi teas.


----------



## crebel

We have fallen off on our 'chattiness' in this thread, haven't we?

I am drinking my first cup of Cream Assam today, but have a pot of Gong Fu's Milk Oolong brewing.  Seems like I am going through gallons of hot tea with our continued sub-zero weather.  I am weaning myself off of sweetening every tea I drink, but I still add milk to almost everything but the Milk Oolong (because it already tastes 'milky' without?).

I have yet to re-order from the Puerh store since that first order got lost, I need to do that.  Mamaprof, I know you ordered quite a few teas from them, what are/were your favorites?  Atunah, are you still in love with your Breville?

KindleGirl, I often start the morning with a Keurig cup of coffee while waiting for the water to boil and tea to brew.  It gets that first jolt of caffeine in quick! The Glazed Chocolate Donut is yummy and I always have it around when my son is visiting, it is his favorite flavor.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

crebel, To be honest with you, none of them really stood out. They were good but I couldn't really distinguish between the different varities and none of them struck me as better then the Seven Sons from Gong Fu or any of the Touchas I got from Rishi or TG. I ordered all my Pu Erh's from Rishi this time (individual green and black Touchas and one larger cake) because I had a positive experience with them the first time and because their teas are listed as free trade and organic. 

I am anxiously awaiting the settlement money. THey are up to $3 for Bestsellers and $1 for all other books. I am guessing that I have about 250 books that will be included so a minimum of $250, more likely in the $350 range since any book that has appeared on a bestseller list is included and my Mom bought most of the books for her books clubs. I would guess many of those were best sellers.


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

I drink my tea very milky.  

I suppose I could live without the benefits of tea if it turns out milk reduces them.  I don't care for tea without milk in, and a lot of the enjoyment would go away if it were simply medicinal.


----------



## crebel

Alessandra Kelley said:


> I drink my tea very milky.
> 
> I suppose I could live without the benefits of tea if it turns out milk reduces them. I don't care for tea without milk in, and a lot of the enjoyment would go away if it were simply medicinal.


Exactly! I put milk in my tea because I enjoy it that way. I don't drink it for the health benefits (but if I get some from it that is a plus)!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My own preference is for nothing in my teas. I used to use Milk and sugar but that was before I learned to steep the tea properly and drank more tea bags. The milk and sugar helped to cover up tea that was over cooked (too hot water or too long) and just not that great quality.

But that is my preference. I have also moved to very few flavored teas. I tend to enjoy tea that tastes like, well tea. I don't drink anything infused with fruit or jasmine or the like. The closest I come is Blue Spring Oolong from Gong Fu which has licorise (sp) in it. Everything else is pure tea grown in a different region, picked under different conditions, steamed or wood fire dried which effects the flavor.


----------



## BTackitt

We just got back from Las Vegas. "That Son" (#2) just turned 21, and we had a family gathering. It was awesome! However, Tea was a distant wish. (unless it was Long Island). I did manage to at least get hot tea with Lipton bags for breakfast, but that was it since last Wednesday. Came home last night, went to make tea this morning, and it seems my Daughter (who didn't get to Vegas til Friday night because of school) made tea in my Breville and left it....I'm not sure how long it was in there, at least since Thursday, so I have the pot filled with hot soapy water atm.

Did find a teavana can with Dragon Pearls in it right before leaving, so that will probably be my first pot today.


----------



## KindleGirl

Atunah said:


> Chocolate donut in a cup? . Now that would go along with my low carb life.
> 
> I have a cup of tassimo coffee in the afternoon. I like to whip up some heavy cream and put that on top. The coffee selections are a bit limited with the tassimo. I do have though french presses in the house I can make any coffee with. What brand is the chocolate donut coffee?
> 
> I think many folks are ready for spring by now. Even here in south texas we got some nasty stuff. Well, nasty for us that is.
> Hope you like your Numi teas.


Lol...yes, the glazed chocolate donut coffee is yummy and great, but I still wouldn't turn down a donut if offered.  It is Dunkin' Donuts brand. They came out with several donut flavors a few months ago and this one is my favorite....how can you turn down donut flavored coffee??

Yes, spring would be welcomed here! Every several days we get more snow followed by below zero temps....then it all repeats! Hope everyone in the south fares better with the storm going thru down there again. I think everyone has had more winter than they like this year.


----------



## KindleGirl

Glad to hear others like milk in their tea too. Sometimes it just seems to go together and I love the creaminess. I don't drink it just for the benefits, but if I'm drinking it then a few perks would be good too. Seems every day I hear another list of bad things to eat or drink that I feel there is nothing left to safely eat besides organic fruit and vegetables, so if I get a few goodies from tea then all the better!


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

So I'm sort of thinking, how would they make doughnut flavored coffee?

There's a really unexpected spice in doughnuts which gives them their flavor -- cardamom, I think, something like that anyway.  So maybe a hint of that in the coffee along with chocolate?


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Chocolate donut in a cup? . Now that would go along with my low carb life.


Atunah, this is the cup I buy for the Keurig


I have seen the Dunkin Donuts ground coffee at the actual donut shops, Target, and WalMart. couldn't find it through Amazon. Both are pretty satisfactory for a no-carb/non-caloric chocolate hit.

Gong-Fu also has a chocolate mint tea that tastes pretty chocolately as well. Think Girl Scout thin mint cookies in a cup...


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Atunah, this is the cup I buy for the Keurig
> 
> 
> I have seen the Dunkin Donuts ground coffee at the actual donut shops, Target, and WalMart. couldn't find it through Amazon. Both are pretty satisfactory for a no-carb/non-caloric chocolate hit.
> 
> Gong-Fu also has a chocolate mint tea that tastes pretty chocolately as well. Think Girl Scout thin mint cookies in a cup...


Mint and chocolate together, shudders. . Those two shall never meet in my mouth. . I hated the days when the only candy my grandma had to give us where After Eight.

I don't have a Kcup brewer sadly, I have a Tassimo. They have a very limited selection, although what they do have is good. But nothing like donut and not really many flavored. I am not usually big on flavored, but that donut sounds good. I wonder if my local grocery has it, it is listed on the dunkin site as a retailer. I also wonder if the ground is good for french press brewing. I don't have a regular coffee maker. The mice pooped in it, don't ask.  

I have had the Tassimo for so long, its the first model they ever had the Braun. I started with the pods and the senseo. I drink so little coffee that the 1 serving makers are perfect. But I am going to ride the Tassimo until it dies. Its almost 7 years old, which is quite a feat I think. Usually the pumps give out.

All this talk about donuts makes me want a krispy kreme donut . I haven't had those in a long time. Definitely not low carb. .


----------



## luvmy4brats

crebel said:


> Atunah, this is the cup I buy for the Keurig
> 
> 
> I have seen the Dunkin Donuts ground coffee at the actual donut shops, Target, and WalMart. couldn't find it through Amazon. Both are pretty satisfactory for a no-carb/non-caloric chocolate hit.
> 
> Gong-Fu also has a chocolate mint tea that tastes pretty chocolately as well. Think Girl Scout thin mint cookies in a cup...


No matter how much of this one I order, we always run out. The BRATs love it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My Rishi order arrived last night. I am working on a Pu Erh Toucha from them. It is good, not great, but good. I think I have to go back to boiling my water in the microwave. I can't wait to try the Oolongs. They recommend making the Oolongs in a porcelain guywan and give directions for three steepings on it. The good news is that if you buy the three limited edition Oolongs, you get a free guywan so I have one at home. So the Oolongs are going to be an at home tea. 

If I like them, I might order some more and get a second guywan. And make sure that I have enough to get me through the year. I hate finding teas I like that are seasonal.


----------



## Jane917

MamaProfCrash said:


> My Rishi order arrived last night. I am working on a Pu Erh Toucha from them. It is good, not great, but good. I think I have to go back to boiling my water in the microwave. I can't wait to try the Oolongs. They recommend making the Oolongs in a porcelain guywan and give directions for three steepings on it. The good news is that if you buy the three limited edition Oolongs, you get a free guywan so I have one at home. So the Oolongs are going to be an at home tea.
> 
> If I like them, I might order some more and get a second guywan. And make sure that I have enough to get me through the year. I hate finding teas I like that are seasonal.


I am a bit behind in my tea knowledge. What is a guywan? I am also behind in my orders. I have a few boxes of teabags from Smith Teamakers, but my loose stash is low. I have not ordered from Gong Fu in over a year. I have never ordered from Rishi. I guess I need to do some exploring to determine what I cannot live without.


----------



## crebel

I looked at the guywan on the Rishi site.  It is an interesting concept, I know the shape of the bowl and even the type of glass can make a tremendous difference in the taste of a wine, so I don't see why it wouldn't hold true for tea.  I will stop at Gong-Fu next week when I am in Des Moines and see what they have available and can tell me about them.

My biggest concern would be the same problem I have with all teacups without handles, and that is how hot they are to your fingers to pick up without letting them cool off first making that tea not 'piping hot' when you drink it.  Let us know what you think, Mamaprof!

Drinking one of my few remaining rose touchas this morning.  I have not found another source and only have 4 left.


----------



## BTackitt

Is anyone a member of Steepster.com? It seems to be an online community for tea lovers. They rate teas and teaware/accessories from all sorts of different places.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> I looked at the guywan on the Rishi site. It is an interesting concept, I know the shape of the bowl and even the type of glass can make a tremendous difference in the taste of a wine, so I don't see why it wouldn't hold true for tea. I will stop at Gong-Fu next week when I am in Des Moines and see what they have available and can tell me about them.
> 
> My biggest concern would be the same problem I have with all teacups without handles, and that is how hot they are to your fingers to pick up without letting them cool off first making that tea not 'piping hot' when you drink it. Let us know what you think, Mamaprof!
> 
> Drinking one of my few remaining rose touchas this morning. I have not found another source and only have 4 left.


I have tried several Gaiwans. I tried the traditional ones in 2 sizes, got one that had slight handle like lip. I have burned my fingers and hands so many times and made huge messes on tables, counters. I have tried and tried and tried and finally admitted defeat. I am just not made to use those things. I don't have the most control in my hands anymore.

I even got one that is made of glass and has a actual handle. But its so delicate is only for green, anything hotter I am afraid it would break.

I do have a couple of tiny porcelain teapots that give a similar space and have a similar size and built in holes. Its as close as I can get. I think one holds like 4 ounce and the other 7 ounce. No burning of hands and no mess with those.



BTackitt said:


> Is anyone a member of Steepster.com? It seems to be an online community for tea lovers. They rate teas and teaware/accessories from all sorts of different places.


Not a member, but I go there all the time to check out teas and the reviews. There is another site I check and I cannot think of the name right now if my life depended on me. 
Wait, Teaviews.com. That's it.

Steepster is where I found out about 2 products I use to clean my breville and all other tea devices in my home. There is a tea stain soak I love using.

eta: I see Steepster changed the look of their site a bit.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

ohhh I'll have to check that site out. 

I figured I would steep in the gaiwan and then pour it into a small cup for drinking. (shrugs)


----------



## KindleGirl

Well I tried my Rishi tropical coconut oolong this afternoon. It smelled heavenly when I opened the bag with lots of pineapple & coconut smell, so I steeped it as recommended and I have to say....it tasted a bit like what I would imagine grass soaked in water might taste like. Didn't get much coconut or pineapple taste at all, mostly just ick. Is this typical of oolong? This is my first try of oolong. If this is normal, then I guess oolong is not my cup of tea.   So for this afternoon, it's back to my reliable cup of coffee instead.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

KindleGirl: Oolongs don't take like grass soaked in water.

Since you are a coffee drinker you should understand that it will take a while for tea to taste strong to you. Typically they recommend that people who are starting on tea after drinking lots of coffee and soads start with a black tea. They are stronger in flavor and closer, although not close, to what you are used to. It took me ages to appreciate a good green tea because I had been a coffee/soda drinker. I found that after a few years of drinking mainly black tea, and graduating to loose leaf black teas, I suddenly enjoyed a good green tea. A few years later, I found that I could really enjoy yellow and white teas. My taste buds and memory had to adjust from what I was used to.

Oolongs range from really close to a black tea to a green tea. A flavored Oolong is a bit more tricky to figure out. 

Here is my bias. I don't like infused or flavored teas. I like teas that taste like tea. In my experience, teas that are flavored or infused either taste like wet grass (no flavor) or are insanely strongly flavored. There has been one exception to this rule for me and that are the flavored teas from Tea Gschwendner. They seem to have a good balance but I also find there are raspberry pieces in the Anna's so I know where the raspberry flavor is coming from.

Typically flavored teas are made from teas that were not of a good enough quality to be sold as unflavored teas. For most teas there are very expensive varients that are first blush, picked as soon as the leaves turned. Then there are slightly less expensive second blushes, good but not as flavorful as the first blush. The third blushes tend to be used in the infused/flavored teas. Meaning, the teas with the least amount of flavor are given more flavor through the infusion/flavoring process. The problem is that many of those flavors do not really stick around (at lesat in my experience) when the tea is steeped and you end up with some pretty weak, bland tea.

You like coffee so think of it this way. The beans that are burnt when roasted or even a bit over roasted, are the beans used to make hazel nut, chocolate cake donut, what ever flavor coffee you drink. The premium beans that people pay the most money for ar not used to make flavored coffees. The same is the case for tea.

My suggestion, try some good black teas. Earl Grey, Anna's that type of thing. I have not had Rishi's flavored teas so I have no idea how they would compare to Tea Gschwender or Gong Fu but you can always look there for tea as well. They are comprably priced and have great tea. You might even like a Pu Erh, I find that it is the closest tea to coffee out there.


----------



## KindleGirl

Oh good...I have a chocolate Pu Erh coming with my Numi order on Friday! Maybe that one will be something that I like. I have quite a few different varieties of black tea and rooibos coming so I think I will like this group of teas. I have liked the rooibos in the past because to me it's a sweeter tea and I didn't have to add any sugar. I think I like the spicier teas too because they have more flavor. Even before I became a coffee drinker I felt a lot of teas were weak, so I'm sure now that I drink coffee it is even more of an issue. 

I used to drink more hot tea, but most of it was the tea bags you can buy at the grocery store. Those were even hit and miss sometimes. Same as with coffee. It takes trying a lot of different things to find the best. With my unused coffee though I can use it in trash cans to eliminate odors. Any uses for unused tea that tastes like grass?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Compost! Or pass on to someone who might like it. Potpourri?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Pu Erh in my cup. Today I have made the effort to make sure the water is boiling (nuked it) and it tastes much better.

Hopefully some of the new Oolongs tonight but who knows. Tomorrow when we are snowed in there will be more time for Oolongs. Yesterday and today are 11 hour days at work trying to make up hours that I know are going to be missed and that our employeer will not let us make up. (sigh)

I hate long days.


----------



## BTackitt

I have a Pu Erh brick, but I've been afraid to try it. I bought it at a Chinese import store in San Francisco, so nothing on the label is in English. I do know it's a 2006, but that's it. Do I break off a small piece and drop it in boiling water? how long do I leave it? I know where to get more if I like it, I'm just afraid to try it because of the whole grass/leaf flavor thing I hear people talk about.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Chop off an amount that looks right to you. I would guess that it should go into boiling water. Most of my Pu Erhs come with one of two instructions. Steep for 3-4 minutes or steep for 30 seconds. The ones I get from Rishi and TG say 3-4 minutes, the ones I got from Gong Fu and the Pu Erh store said 30 seconds. Since you got a brick at a Chinese store and the writing is in Chinese, I would go for 30 seconds. 

They also recommend that you rinse the Pu Erh. So you add the boiling water for 10 seconds, pour out what you get, and then do your first steep.


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

There's bad news ithe tea world, although I suspect it may not apply here because it's about, well, Tetley, and everyone here seems to drink better stuff.

The Human Rights Institute at Columbia Law School just released a report on Amalgamated Plantations, which owns vast tea estates in India and supplies Tetley and other teas worldwide.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/14/world/asia/on-indian-tea-plantations-low-wages-and-crumbling-homes.html?_r=0

Apparently Amalgamated treats its workers really badly, keeping them in crowded, dilapidated housing on the plantations with low wages and no chance for education past fourth grade. They have safety equipment, but it is kept locked away except when inspectors visit because, they are told, they would wear it out. They don't have clean water, adequate sanitation, or health care. Transportation away costs more than any of them can afford.

Amalgamated's management denies these charges. Before the study Amalgamated warned researchers not to believe what its workers told them because they were "cattle" who lied.

Amalgamated says it is complying with Indian laws which require access to schooling, housing and health care if wages are below the mandated minimum level.


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

The Company that owns Amalgamated, Tata Tea, owns, among others, the brands Tata Tea, Tetley, Kanan Devan, Chakra Gold, Gemini, and Eight O'Clock Coffee.  It is also part of a joint venture with Starbucks in India.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am not surprised. India has an awful track record when it comes to labor issues. You can find free trade teas at many reputable stores. Rishi is almost all fair trade and I know Tea Gschwednder has some fair trade. It is not a perfect system but it is the best we have.


----------



## KindleGirl

My Numi teas arrived last week and I ordered more than I remembered.    I ordered some sample packs so along with the others that I ordered, I have lots to try. So far I've tried the chocolate pu erh and that was fairly good. I also tried the rooibos chai and that was delicious! I also bought the ice tea packs and so far I've tried regular black tea (good as usual) and this morning I made the tropical sunset black tea. I will be trying that out at lunch. Looking forward to trying out all of the others.


----------



## Andra

I found a sealed package of Teavana's discontinued Raspberry Sangria (herbal) in my cabinet and decided to see if it was still good.  I used a little extra when I brewed it and it is still yummy - tastes like summer!


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

Andra said:


> I found a sealed package of Teavana's discontinued Raspberry Sangria (herbal) in my cabinet and decided to see if it was still good. I used a little extra when I brewed it and it is still yummy - tastes like summer!


Ooh, discontinued tea! A little treasure of a find!


----------



## Atunah

Ok, who was that again talking about the Dunkin Donuts Glazed chocolate dunut coffee. 
I have been trying to find that darn coffee and I feel like I entered 1991 again. You know, the days before we could order everything online. My local store only has the regular flavors. Amazon doesn't sell any, not even 3rd party sellers. What the heck. Walmart doesn't ship it to home, I don't have a walmart close enough accessible, well not until they finish building the one literally across from my apartments. 
Walgreens doesn't ship it home, target doesn't ship it home. Again, what the heck. Are they not trying to sell that coffee? How to people find the darn thing.  . I am not going to drive all over this city just to find some coffee. Traffic is horrible here and construction everywhere and I don't go on the highways. Too much stress for that. 

So I went online to see if there are even any actual Dunkin Donut stores, I never seen one here in my City. The only one even anywhere near me is smack in the middle of the Airport. Yeah, that is where I am going to go, such a quiet and nice place to get too. The friggin airport.   

It takes a lot for me to give up, but I have to admit defeat from a coffee. That is sad. 

Fine, I'll brew myself some Florence tea from Harneys. I really wanted the glazed donut coffee though.


----------



## KindleGirl

Hey Atuna, it was me talking about the chocolate glazed donut coffee. That is really strange that you cannot find it anywhere and places won't ship it to you either. i can find it in any grocery store in my area. I guess they know how much us people in Indiana like our donuts, therefore are suckers for donut coffee.   Usually I'm the one searching for an item that is being raved about so I'm so surprised you can't find it! We actually have a couple of Dunkin Donut stores in town too, but they are across town from me so i never visit those. Probably a good thing...if they were closer I'd be visiting for the donuts and not the coffee! 

If you really want it I'd be happy to pick you up a bag and ship it. I don't know how much it would cost to send but I could easily find out since I have a postal scale here. Just pm me if you want to go that route.


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

I got my husbnd an Aeropress coffee maker as an anniversary gift.

I feel like Spock on the planet of relaxed, giggling women with harps. I'm not going back, Jim!

The coffee made with that thing is _amazing._ The look on my husband's face as he tried his first cup was indescribable, and our eldest teenager said "It's like coffee but with everything evil removed."

I may actually take up coffee more frequently now, although my heart still belongs to tea.


----------



## crebel

No tea news to report, sad to say I did not make it to Gong Fu when I was in Des Moines.  However, on the bright side, my little town in southeast Iowa is getting a Starbucks!  Trust me, it is an exciting development.


----------



## corkyb

Andra said:


> I found a sealed package of Teavana's discontinued Raspberry Sangria (herbal) in my cabinet and decided to see if it was still good. I used a little extra when I brewed it and it is still yummy - tastes like summer!


How old was it? I am about or just did throw out some sealed bags of Teavana flavored. Either raspberry Sangria or Strawberry Lemonade.


----------



## lj.briar

Yikes, thanks for posting the article about Amalgamated, Alessandra. One more reason to avoid Tetley.


----------



## Andra

corkyb said:


> How old was it? I am about or just did throw out some sealed bags of Teavana flavored. Either raspberry Sangria or Strawberry Lemonade.


Prof, don't listen -
I think it was probably at least 2 years ago that Teavana discontinued Raspberry Sangria... Maybe it still tastes OK since it's an herbal? I just figured I'd give it a shot and pour it out if it was icky.


----------



## BTackitt

Teavana card in the mail today, for those interested, $10 off an order of $50 or more. Code to use online is TEAGIFTS.


----------



## Chad Winters

Andra said:


> Prof, don't listen -
> I think it was probably at least 2 years ago that Teavana discontinued Raspberry Sangria... Maybe it still tastes OK since it's an herbal? I just figured I'd give it a shot and pour it out if it was icky.


I love how many posts here start with: "Prof, don't listen -"


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL I don't. I am not that bad

Except about tea balls. Evil, evil tea balls. Just wrong

So I am saving for my Breville. Might end up going with an ITouch first for a variety of silly reasons and then the Breville but I want a Breville damnit


----------



## BTackitt

So I spent $130 at Teavana yesterday, even with the $10 off. But I wanted some honeys. and then I was like Oh Dragon Balls, OH Keemum, OHH TEA! "*sigh*


----------



## crebel

MamaProf, you have provided us with lots of good information throughout the years of this thread.  I get the evil, evil, teaball attitude.  We still love you!

Just go ahead and buy the darn Breville - you deserve it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hehehe I need to have the money in my account. We each have a monthly allowance and an agreement that we pay off our credit cards at the end of the month. So I need to set money aside. I'll get it in the next few months.


----------



## Atunah

MamaProfCrash said:


> hehehe I need to have the money in my account. We each have a monthly allowance and an agreement that we pay off our credit cards at the end of the month. So I need to set money aside. I'll get it in the next few months.


I think you are going to love it. I love mine still. Its just nice to program like a coffee maker and get up to hot nice fresh tea. 
Its also been really nice to make batches of Puerh's with it. I just take out the basket, pour in more water, basket back in and steep it again, same with oolongs. And the magical magnet is still fun too. 
I saved up for a year to get it. I used a lot of Amazon Visa points, which brought the cost down to $100 for me.

I need to order some more Harney's tea. Hubby really likes a few of the blends there and I find the teas to be really nice and not expensive. Seems like I have some favorites at TeaGschwendner, some at Gong-Fu and now some at Harney's. I spread out the orders so I don't get hit all at once.

And I own one tea ball. A very large and fancy one I never used, or will use. Hubby brought it back for me from a London trip, along with a nice mug. Its from one of those fancy places. Its really pretty to look at.


----------



## BTackitt

went to the mall today to waste some time while our dog was being groomed.. wandered into Teavana because well.. tea, and ..tea. 

Anyway, I wasn't going to buy anything.. I was just wandering while Hubs was looking at tools in Sears. Pretty soon though, he wanders in, takes a taste of an iced tea they had brewed, next thing I know, we've spent $100, he has 6 teas, and a tin.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

umm tea. I need to order some soon.

Hope Hubby loves the tea. Did you get any for yourself?


----------



## BTackitt

I had just ordered some black teas and honey last week from Teavana with that 10% off deal they had going. but I did walk out with a job offer. 
and I just finished filling out all of their online stuff for the application. I figure what the heck, I can work there and finish off my studies once I get back into college. (had to drop out last year when grandma died and I spent 7 months in California dealing with the Estate.)

And I would get 30% off


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL I have had a few job offers from Teavana as well. Good luck with the job


----------



## BTackitt

I got the job! the manager will call me on Monday to have me come in to start training.


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker

Omg! I love tea! I'll have to go back and read at least part of this thread when I get some more time. Right now my favorite tea is basically anything with mint in it, but especially chocolate mint. Very yum!


----------



## Andra

BTackitt said:


> I got the job! the manager will call me on Monday to have me come in to start training.


AWESOME!
You'll be a great addition to their staff.


----------



## Atunah

BTackitt said:


> I got the job! the manager will call me on Monday to have me come in to start training.


Congrats !. Yay. And 30% offf.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Awesome! Enjoy and let us know what they tell you about hard selling tea


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Chad Winters

Just bought one of these for the office. I had one of those hotpot things but I like the stainless steel on this one vs nonstick


----------



## Atunah

Those are some impressive features for that price. Its half of the Cuisinart I have. And it has 1 hour keep warm, instead of the 30 minutes of that one. The programmable to wake up to is a great feature. That's a really nice one.


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## crebel

Chad Winters said:


> Just bought one of these for the office. I had one of those hotpot things but I like the stainless steel on this one vs nonstick


Okay, that is an awesome kettle, especially for the price. I anticipate some Amazon gift certificates making their way to me on Sunday. If they do, this kettle will be on its way to my house by Sunday night! Thanks for sharing, Chad - excellent enabling.


----------



## Chad Winters

So far I am very happy with it. You can even put custom temps in, if you like 178 instead of 175 you can change it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Very nice


----------



## BTackitt

I start my first day at Teavana today. All of the pre-work paperwork, and the background check are done. I'm happy to be able to get out of the house to DO something other than run errands again. Classes at school don't start til June 11, so I have time to get into the job and get settled before going back to school.


----------



## Chad Winters

If you get horror stories....like dropping a bucket of tea on the floor and scooping it back in...I don't want to know!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Good luck!


----------



## Andra

BTackitt said:


> I start my first day at Teavana today. All of the pre-work paperwork, and the background check are done. I'm happy to be able to get out of the house to DO something other than run errands again. Classes at school don't start til June 11, so I have time to get into the job and get settled before going back to school.


How did your first day go?


----------



## BTackitt

*snicker* I drove 45 minutes up to the job, waaaaay early.. so sat outside and read on my Kindle for like 45 minutes... ok, finally time to go in and start... get inside, and the computer system was down, can't put me in to get on the clock, manager had already called corporate (Starbucks) and was told, "No, you cannot just write down her hours and put them in when she is in the system." Tech support couldn't come fix the system til Friday, or maybe Monday...

SO I have to wait til next week.


----------



## Atunah

Ah man. Sorry about the system being down. But its cute that you showed up so early. That would totally be me. That actually was me in the past, just that there was no kindle yet at that time so I just at there bored. 

Next week it is then.


----------



## Chad Winters

So I tried cold-brewing iced tea today. I have tried regular brewing black loose leaf tea before for iced tea but always felt it was too bitter and cloudy. The cold-brew method was smoother and crystal clear and easier, I just put the right amount of tea in my iced tea pitcher and let it sit overnight.

http://www.samovartea.com/how-to-make-cold-brewed-teas/
http://www.mnn.com/food/healthy-eating/blogs/why-you-should-cold-brew-iced-tea-and-how-to-do-it#


----------



## Tatiana

Harney Teas has a 15% OFF promo code good through 8/31/14.  It is SUN14.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

BTackitt: How is the job working out?

Thanks Tatiana


----------



## BTackitt

Still in training.. which means, I sit in the food court with a 2 inch thick spiral bound training book, drink free Teavana tea, and read... 

Have to say.. I LOVE the Strawberries & cream tea... One of the girls made it for me yesterday, and first sip was like a mouthful of strawberries and whipped cream. Foodcourt people are starting to know me by sight.

Getting ready to head to work now... and school started again for me yesterday.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

What is it that you are learning? Is it specific tea info or how to sell tea to anyone?


----------



## BTackitt

Heavy on the teas & other stock. Lots of information on ingredients, manufacturing, blending, ... Their training cycle is 100 hours... 
Then there is the sales part too. I spent most of yesterday role-playing how to greet and get people in the door to sample... almost 1/3 of sales there come from sampling. Oh and making teas... I probably made 15 drinks for others yesterday too. I didn't know until starting there that Teavana SELLS full 20oz drinks of whatever tea you want to you if you walk in and ask.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

OK, job update. What is happening at Teavana? Come on, give us the scoop

I bought my Breville today. It should be here by August 12. I have no idea why it is going to take so long to arrive.


----------



## BTackitt

Love working at Teavana, but sadly, starting to look for a job closer to home. I drive 45 minutes each way for school in one direction, Teavana is 45 minutes away, in the opposite direction. All of the driving is killing me.  For summer, I worked my schedule so that MWF I went to school , and the rest of the week I worked, but when fall semester starts I'll be in classes every day, and 3 hours on the road kills so much of my homework time.

now, I love the Silver Yen Zin Pearls, & the Monkey picked oolong (my go to tea daily), and it's nice to be able to drink as much of either, or both, of them as I want at work. and because Starbucks owns us, I get all of the Starbucks perks too... but I don't think I am going to be able to handle full time school in the fall and working at Teavana...to much road time.

BUT.. FYI, BIG  BIG sale until the 10th.. So head in (or hit online) and get stuff 30-75% off. New fall teas will be coming out in the near future.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

They finally have a non-flavored Pu Erh which is decent. Not great but good. 

So what does the 100 hours of training entail? Is it mainly tea knowledge or customer service type stuff? Just curious. 

Is there any way to still work there on weekends? That way you still get the benefits and it sounds like you enjoy the job.


----------



## BTackitt

They've changed the training system, after I went through it of course... my manual was 3 inches thick. the new ones are less than an inch.
I had flashcards on all of the teas, where they are from, background information, ingredients. Then on all of the cast iron, what the process was to make them (they are only made by 3 families in Japan and 17 people work on each pot during the process) and what the meanings behind each pot meant. The whole sales process was this MASSIVE script. and yeah.. I mean 5 page script. Thankfully, that was one of the first things to go when they did the training changeup. Someone finally listened to the customers who said that the "sales pitch" was very off-putting. Now we greet shoppers, ask simple questions, and guide them to what they would like to buy, with suggestions of course, but nothing like it used to be. There is even a correct way, and many wrong ways, to open the little bags to put tea in. Then there's all of the training on how to brew the teas (we use 13 perfect teamakers behind the counter) How to run the POS portion of the computer, and then all of the store closing stuff. (Haven't been there for opening yet.)


----------



## Chad Winters

So what's the secret on cleaning those teamakers? Mine always looks scary


----------



## BTackitt

pop that little center part out. clean separately.


----------



## crebel

*waving from Ireland* where I get to enjoy several pots of excellent Irish tea, well brewed, each day.  Silver teapot (and boy does it stay HOT a long time in these pots), silver cup strainer, china cups, served whenever you wish - I could get used to this life.  They also serve you with an additional smaller pot of hot water in case you need to dilute the tea as it continues to brew while sitting (I've been happy with each cup as is from start to finish). Alas, I only get to enjoy it a few more days.  I haven't quite figured out what all is in the "Castle Blend" here, Assam is the base, I'm pretty sure - very smooth.  I also haven't asked if they sell the blend here for me to bring home.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

BTackitt. Thank goodness they changed the sales pitch because it was way too much. I did notice the last time I went the staff was much more chill and we talked tea more then they tried to pressure me into buying a ton of stuff. It is cool that you learn about the tea pots crafting, they should share that with people more. 

crebel: Sounds like a wonderful trip. I was very disappointed at the quality of tea in Egypt.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

So I am buying my Breville this week. I ordered it from Amazon but there is a delay in shipping. I checked the price online and it is the same price at Teavana as it is on Amazon so I am going to stop at Teavana this week and buy it. (giggles) Not today, I have to go grocery shopping before I pick up my Little Man.


----------



## BTackitt

it's $214 from Amazon Warehouse deals..
http://www.amazon.com/Breville-BTM800XL-One-Touch-Tea-Maker/dp/B003LNOPSG/?m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ&s=merchant&ie=UTF8&qid=1407413957&sr=1-17&keywords=breville

Saves you about $30...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Or I could go to Teavana and get it today because I am annoyed with my husband for once again trashing the kitchen and not cleaning up and then leaving for the weekend to play a tennis tournament.


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## MamaProfCrash

I love the man but he doe snot budget in time for cleaning or really understand that he needs to clean after he cooks. As in, he will bake something for an hour and then tell me that there was no time to clean afterward because he had to leave for event X. When I ask him why he didn't clean in the hour the bread/cake/whatever was baking he gives me this weird look like who would do that. 

He is a wonderful man who makes very yummy food but thinks that cleaning up means stacking things in the sink and then leaving them on the counter once the sink is full. He never makes anything that requires less then four bowls and follows the directions to a T. So if it says, in one bowl mix the dry ingredients and in another bowl mix the wet ingredients and in a third bowl do X, that is what he does. I just throw it all into one bowl and get it done. Then he takes days to clean up. If I clean up after him he protests I was going to do that eventually. 

Yeah, I am buying my tea maker today and enjoying it this weekend. It is my treat to myself for being cool with his going to play tennis for two weekends this summer and leaving me with the little man. Even if I went, I would be the one responsible for the little man because he was playing tennis.


----------



## BTackitt

Luckily I have a great husband who cleans better than I do (thank you Marine Corps!). 
I depend on my Breville now. when I first got it, I was dubious because of having my Zarafina. But I like having more tea brewed at a time, and customizing the brew times. I still have my Zarafina, and I keep it in my sewing room, I take it on retreats.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My Zarafina has been gone for a long, long time. I had been using the Cuisinart tea kettle and just manually timing. It worked fine. Love the Breville though. Awesome device. It was easy to customize and I like that you can make a large amount. I do wish that the keep warm feature turned itself on automatically. I have to remember to turn it on. And I have to play with the morning setting. Today it made the water perfectly but didn't drop the tea basket. I am not certain what I did wrong.


----------



## BTackitt

You might have accidentally hit the hot water button instead of the tea button.. I have done that.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I don't think I hit any button and it automatically sets to hot water. It was easy enough to put the basket in but I need to read the book again tonight. 

The people at Teavana were great. I gave them my Starbucks card to swipr for the point. Yes, buying a $250 machine = 1 point. I commented on that and they laughed. Then they gave me a free tea and an ounce of the Six Summit Oolong as a parting gift. I think they agreed that it should be worth more then 1 point. (grins)

I really like going to Teavana now. I had noticed that the sales people were less pushy the last time I went but now it makes sense. I no longer feel like I have to go with a tea newbie to prevent the massive sales onslaught. The people felt more friendly and the experience is more relaxed. They didn't even think it was strange that I was stroking the box with the Breville in it...


----------



## Atunah

Chad Winters said:


> So what's the secret on cleaning those teamakers? Mine always looks scary


I found a great product that gets all my tea thingies clean. Its like a tea stain remover. 
http://shopmandalatea.com/featured/tea-ssentials/smart-soak-tea-stain-dissolver.html

It works fantastic on anything I used it on. The Teavana teamaker, the other tea maker also plastic, various filters. I even used it in my Breville after a few months of making tea in it to get it totally looking like new. I also ordered from that place the Zoirushi (spelling) water scaling cleaner which is something Breville recommends for scaling. 
They also have really good oolongs on that site. 



MamaProfCrash said:


> My Zarafina has been gone for a long, long time. I had been using the Cuisinart tea kettle and just manually timing. It worked fine. Love the Breville though. Awesome device. It was easy to customize and I like that you can make a large amount. I do wish that the keep warm feature turned itself on automatically. I have to remember to turn it on. And I have to play with the morning setting. Today it made the water perfectly but didn't drop the tea basket. I am not certain what I did wrong.


Yay you got it. Make sure you set it right for the morning. I had to read the instructions a couple of times to get that right, the sequence that is. May be just me though. . You do have to hit the tea button for the timer too. Don't ask me though without checking when and what sequence. 
My machine still works as good as the first day. I am a lit less scared of the glass now, but I still don't let my hubby make tea in it. 

I agree on the keep warm button. Have to remember to hit it again when I get a cup out. I think I read on one of the reviews on Amazon where someone taped that button down to keep it on lol.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I read the instructions last night and it worked perfectly. Love this machine.


----------



## crebel

MamaProf, I'm so glad you finally got your Breville and are happy with it!

The Dromoland Castle tea blend that I enjoyed so much last week in Ireland is a proprietary blend which they do not sell    .  After expressing my disappointment to the General Manager that I would be unable to take any home, he came as we were checking out Sunday morning and handed me a vacuum sealed one pound bag "To do you for a week or so when you get home. We look forward to your return for a refill."  How sweet is that?!  

When they serve coffee and tea there, you get cream and rock sugar for coffee, milk and white sugar for tea.  They were very accommodating to allow me the sacrilege of requesting rock sugar with my tea.  I only had to ask the first time, and every pot of tea after that they only brought me rock sugar.  I was spoiled, I tell you, completely spoiled, and I loved it!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Excellent. Be careful with how you use that tea. Make it last!


----------



## jjgrask

Thank you for letting me join you. I have been a tea drinker all my life but just found a new world besides Lipton. I am excited to find this forum and knowledge people. Thank you


----------



## crebel

Welcome jj, this is a pretty fun group here on Kboards and there really is a wealth of tea knowledge in this thread.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Welcome jj. Let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## BTackitt

Welcome JJ!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

So two weeks into life with a Breville and I am a happy, happy camper. I can use less tea because the tea chamber is so large. Three tablespoons of Oolong fill the entire chamber and makes a great tasting batch of tea. If I was using a regular infuser I would need to double that amount. And I am resteeping 2-3 times a day. Tastes yummy, saves tea, saves money. Life is good.


----------



## bobbic

I found an amazingly wonderful tea sold by a local Austin, TX store--Central Market brand. It's white tea with rose. OMG, it's wonderful stuff! Otherwise, I like jasmine green tea.


----------



## crebel

That does sound good, bobbi!  I like most any tea with rose in it.  Is it a bagged or loose leaf tea?


----------



## bobbic

crebel said:


> That does sound good, bobbi! I like most any tea with rose in it. Is it a bagged or loose leaf tea?


It's bagged in little silky bags. Very fancy.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yesterday did not start well. I went out to get some tea and there was none. Looked at my One Touch and realized that the LCD was not working. hmmm Took it to another outlet and tried it, LCD came on but it tripped the circuit breaker. Not good. Took it back to the original outlet, plugged it in, LCD came on and then the circuit breaker tripped. I went to work with no tea. My husband reset everything and tried it, circuits tripped again. No idea what was happening. Gave it another go this morning and everything worked fine. I arrived at work with my thermos full of Genmaicha and happy. I have a pot waiting for my father when he gets up. Life is good again.


----------



## Chad Winters

Tea Gremlins


----------



## BTackitt

Huh. I have crappo wiring in this house (built in the 50s and poorly), but my Breville has never tripped the breaker box.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yeah, it was weird. Drinking a nice Pu erh at the office today


----------



## Atunah

We have horrible electric thingies going on in our apartment. My micro will sometimes trip the breaker, sometimes the tea kettle. They are not on the same breaker. My dryer will sometimes just not come on and my husband measured the power going in and it was only like 60V. Or whatever he measures that with. So he jiggled the box. I mean literally. The breaker box is not in good shape. So far so good. Oddly enough, the Breville has not yet caused any breaker issues. 

Keep an eye out though. I registered my breville online. I think I did, have to double check now. But in case for warrently. its an expensive enough item for me to keep all my papers on. 

I also love the large basket in it. I was really happy when I first saw that. Oolongs can nicely spread out and its nice to just lift out the basket, pour more water, basket back in and another steep. I tried pouring the water in around the filter and it didn't go well.  

I think mine needs a nice cleaning again. I only rinse it out with warm water for every day cleaning. Tea stains do build up a bit, but I don't worry so much about that. The less I have to fiddle with a glass carafe, the better. I just follow the instructions on it. They even talk about the tea stain buildup. Once every 2-4 weeks I boil water with the cleaner as in instructions and I am good to go again. 

I have just reordered teas from Teagschwendner and Harney's. I haven't ordered in quite some time and I was trying to drink up some teas first. Many of my favorites were empty. I will be getting a couple of nice sized packages next week.


----------



## BTackitt

Atunah said:


> I found a great product that gets all my tea thingies clean. Its like a tea stain remover.
> http://shopmandalatea.com/featured/tea-ssentials/smart-soak-tea-stain-dissolver.html


Atunah, I just ordered a 2oz sample to check it out.


----------



## Atunah

BTackitt said:


> Atunah, I just ordered a 2oz sample to check it out.


Hope you like it. Works great for me. I even used it to get stains out of my countertops. Mine are just badly painted ones, but it worked. But I got it mostly for my breville and my other tea filters and tea thingies.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My Father will be ordering from Gong Fu after this last visit. He loved the Milk Oolong and enjoyed the other Oolongs. Is the store aware that they get an ok amount of business from this board? I am guessing that all of combined by about $5,000 a year from there. Nt a huge amount but a nice extra I am sure.


----------



## crebel

MamaProfCrash said:


> My Father will be ordering from Gong Fu after this last visit. He loved the Milk Oolong and enjoyed the other Oolongs. Is the store aware that they get an ok amount of business from this board? I am guessing that all of combined by about $5,000 a year from there. Nt a huge amount but a nice extra I am sure.


They were aware at one time, and I know they read this thread way back after I first introduced them here. I invited them to join the conversation, but obviously they never have and I don't know if they still check in every now and then or not. I will mention it again next time I am there.

Gong Fu's Milk Oolong is still the best I have tasted from anywhere! Your father has good taste. Do you have any of the Oriental Beauty Oolong and did he taste that?


----------



## Atunah

I agree on the Gong Fu Milk Oolong. I have tried others, they don't come close for me. This is my standard for Milk Oolong now. I need to get more in my next order with them. I just placed 2 re-stock orders with other vendors, I it has to be next month.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have not tried the Oriental Beauty Oolong. We had Frozen Summit and the Milk Oolong at home.


----------



## BTackitt

Atunah said:


> I found a great product that gets all my tea thingies clean. Its like a tea stain remover.
> http://shopmandalatea.com/featured/tea-ssentials/smart-soak-tea-stain-dissolver.html





BTackitt said:


> Atunah, I just ordered a 2oz sample to check it out.





Atunah said:


> I got it mostly for my breville and my other tea filters and tea thingies.


OH MY GOSH! OH WOW OH WOW OH WOW!!!
ok.. This worked like MAGIC! I took a pic of before, and I haven't taken a pic of after yet, but I haven't made a new pot in my Breville after cleaning, so it's still beautifully silver and nice!

Ok, I ordered 2 oz, and received 2 packets, I filled my Breville, and put in 1/2 of one packet, set the water temp to 195, and set the soak time to 10 minutes, with the Keep warm button hit. the directions said 10-20 minutes, so I went the long time as I used less than the recommended amount of cleaning powder.

it is wonderfully, beautifully, awesomely clean!! after finishing, I ran a pot of just water through the same cycle, and then took it to the sink to wash as normal, to make sure I got all of the cleanser out before I use it again. and then another pot of just water through the cycle one last time. I will post pics once I take the After photos.


----------



## Atunah

BTackitt said:


> OH MY GOSH! OH WOW OH WOW OH WOW!!!
> ok.. This worked like MAGIC! I took a pic of before, and I haven't taken a pic of after yet, but I haven't made a new pot in my Breville after cleaning, so it's still beautifully silver and nice!
> 
> Ok, I ordered 2 oz, and received 2 packets, I filled my Breville, and put in 1/2 of one packet, set the water temp to 195, and set the soak time to 10 minutes, with the Keep warm button hit. the directions said 10-20 minutes, so I went the long time as I used less than the recommended amount of cleaning powder.
> 
> it is wonderfully, beautifully, awesomely clean!! after finishing, I ran a pot of just water through the same cycle, and then took it to the sink to wash as normal, to make sure I got all of the cleanser out before I use it again. and then another pot of just water through the cycle one last time. I will post pics once I take the After photos.


Yay, glad you like it too. I knew it would work since I used it a couple of times already. You should have seen my basket before the last time I cleaned it. It was dark brown, covered in tea stain. I don't think I could tell it was stainless steel anymore. I just rinse my stuff right after tea making with water, but often I forget the basket and it might sit for a while with the used tea leaves. 
But it came out looking like the day I took it out of its packaging. Its also much easier to clean the bottom of the kettle and the post, without having to rub and without danger of breaking the glass. I just figured the less I have to mess with it, the better.

And my husband who mostly drinks blacks, some oolongs and greens has discovered my milk oolong and a jasmine green from TG. The Milk Oolong is the one from Gong Fu. Still my favorite of its kind. I'll have to order a larger batch next time.


----------



## DerekG

While I was in Slovakia I stumbled upon a magnificent berry blend of tea.  I purchased quite a few cartons and start off each morning with some, talk about getting funny looks while going through security in the airport though...


----------



## crebel

I just got back from Gong-Fu to stock up on supplies to leave at my sister's place.  Boy have their non-tea item prices gone up!  Top hat infusers have gone from $4.95 to $9.95 and their equivalent of an Igenuitea has jumped from $19.95 to $29.95  

It appeared the tea prices have remained the same, though, and I am happily enjoying a pot of milk oolong.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Did you tell them hi from all of us? I have sent them a good amount of business this year.


----------



## crebel

MamaProfCrash said:


> Did you tell them hi from all of us? I have sent them a good amount of business this year.


There was only one server in the shop and she was new to me, so I didn't mention the whole KB greetings like I normally do. I did ask her to say hello to Mr. Mike and Mrs. Mike (Deb) from the crazy lady from Ottumwa! It should be just about time for their Holiday Blend to be available, so I will make another trip soon.


----------



## crebel

Folks in chat are talking about tea, so I am directing them to this thread and wanted to bring it back to the front page.  Can't believe it dropped to page 3!


----------



## crebel

JanaOnWheels said:


> My son has a super awesome, super informative blog about tea! He works at Teavana and is super knowledgeable about tea! Check it out!
> 
> http://asteepintherightdirection.tumblr.com/


Clever title for the blog!


----------



## MichelleB675

I haven't read through the whole thread yet, but just gotta say that I have Golden Moon's Coconut Pouchong

http://www.goldenmoontea.com/coconut-pouchong.html


----------



## mlewis78

I haven't been on this thread much, but I drink tea most days.  

I just bought the Capresso H2O Plus (clear glass) and used it tonight.  I have wanted something like this for a few months but couldn't see spending almost $100.  I'd been leaning towards the Cuisinart. I liked it when looking online but wasn't that impressed when I saw it in the store (Bed Bath).

I haven't read all the posts here, but read one about someone buying the Breville.  Is that the favorite for most of you?


----------



## Chad Winters

Was watching episode of Elementary recently and had a fancy japanese tea ceremony in a museum. 

This made me me laugh at my mad scientist version. I chalk it up the biochem degree. I have a variable temp electric tea kettle and then I brew the tea in a pyrex measuring cup (my cast iron teapot drops the water temp too fast as the heat is pulled out of the water to heat the iron.) If I am going to travel and put the tea in my Contigo travel mug then I pour it into the cast iron teapot for a few minutes to cool it off so I don't burn my mouth every time I take a sip. The Pyrex is also handy because in most teapots I can't figure out how much 8 or 16 oz is to measure correctly. 

I also have one of those perfect teamaker things but the pyrex glass is so much easier to clean...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

"I haven't been on this thread much, but I drink tea most days.  

I just bought the Capresso H2O Plus (clear glass) and used it tonight.  I have wanted something like this for a few months but couldn't see spending almost $100.  I'd been leaning towards the Cuisinart. I liked it when looking online but wasn't that impressed when I saw it in the store (Bed Bath).

I haven't read all the posts here, but read one about someone buying the Breville.  Is that the favorite for most of you?"

I have a hot water dispenser (load in a ton of water, bring it to temp, it holds the temp, dispense), a Cuisinart kettle, and a Breville. The Breville is my hands down favorite. If it wasn't so damn expensive I would have one at work and at home. I use my Cuisinart Kettle at work. I love the flexibility that comes with the kettle. I have had it for four or five years and it works great and has no issues so I would say it is a great build. The hot water dispenser is great if you plan on making a lot of tea using a specific temperature. I stopped using it when I bought the Cuisinart Kettle but used it again when I had my son and we wanted warm water for heating up his bottles. If I were running a tea shop, I would have a ton of them because it would be the best way to keep a lot of water at a hot temperature for a long period of time. 

So, 1) Breville 2) Cuisinart Kettle 3) Hot Water Dispensers


----------



## BTackitt

JanaOnWheels said:


> My son has a super awesome, super informative blog about tea! He works at Teavana and is super knowledgeable about tea! Check it out!
> 
> http://asteepintherightdirection.tumblr.com/


I worked at Teavana for about 5 months, but school finals & the holidays, and an unexpected week back in San Francisco, well, the scheduling became too much. 
Other tea companies not listed on his blog
Tea Gschwendner: http://www.teagschwendner.com/US/en/About_us.TG
Imperial Tea: http://www.imperialtea.com/
David's Tea: http://www.davidstea.com/
Teavivre: http://www.teavivre.com/


----------



## BTackitt

Chad Winters said:


> (my cast iron teapot drops the water temp too fast as the heat is pulled out of the water to heat the iron.)


Chad, Before you brew your tea in your cast iron, run a cup or 2 of near boiling water into it, swirl around, a bit.. pour out.. then the iron is prewarmed for the tea, and won't suck out the heat, it will also keep it warmer much longer if you pop it over a Tea light candle... mine stays hot for hours this way.


----------



## mlewis78

Thanks, MamaProfCrash.  At work there is a water dispenser that does hot or cold.  They also have a Keurig and they have some Twinings tea flavors, but I use my own tea bags with the hot water dispenser.

So far I am enjoying my Capresso.  Never got to see the water boiling before.  My stove-top kettle is a metal Chantal loop.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The water dispensers I am talking about are separate electronics that you can use in a kitchen or at a desk. You put the water in, set the temp, and it gets it to that temp and holds it there. So similar to the automatic ones in many kitchens with water jugs/water filters.

http://www.amazon.com/Zojirushi-CV-DSC40-Hybrid-Boiler-Stainless/dp/B000MAFJRM/ref=sr_1_2?s=appliances&ie=UTF8&qid=1420032244&sr=1-2&keywords=hot+water+dispenser

I had one on my desk but it meant using teas that could be made at that one temperature.

Went back to Teavana a few times recently, each time I was offered a job.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

As for the tea thing at work, bring a thermometer and check the hot water temp. I am guessing it is close to 195 which is not going to make a great cup of black tea but will work well for some greens and Oolongs.


----------



## Indecisive

This thread was mentioned over in Writer's Cafe, so I thought I'd say hello. We drink a lot of tea around here, though my husband sticks with whatever Irish teabags he has on hand (Punjana?, Lyons, etc.). I buy my tea mostly at http://uptontea.com/ which is great for me because they're fairly close to us and the tea usually arrives 2 days after ordering. I will check out some of these other tea places, too. I'm almost out of green teas (jasmine, osmanthus, and mint green are my afternoon green-tea staples), so I need to restock.


----------



## Atunah

ameliasmith said:


> This thread was mentioned over in Writer's Cafe, so I thought I'd say hello. We drink a lot of tea around here, though my husband sticks with whatever Irish teabags he has on hand (Punjana?, Lyons, etc.). I buy my tea mostly at http://uptontea.com/ which is great for me because they're fairly close to us and the tea usually arrives 2 days after ordering. I will check out some of these other tea places, too. I'm almost out of green teas (jasmine, osmanthus, and mint green are my afternoon green-tea staples), so I need to restock.


Hi Amelia 
Upton has some really nice teas. I ordered from them before. Nice touch how they put your name on the label. They send me this huge catalog from time to time. They have so many different teas it can be a bit overwhelming. I bought then some Keemun. They had like a gazillion different ones.

You gonna have to work on your husband. . I did with mine a few years back. He loved the PG Tips bags. Now he is as obsessed with lose teas as I am.

We drink a lot of tea all through the day.


----------



## crebel

ameliasmith said:


> This thread was mentioned over in Writer's Cafe, so I thought I'd say hello. We drink a lot of tea around here, though my husband sticks with whatever Irish teabags he has on hand (Punjana?, Lyons, etc.). I buy my tea mostly at http://uptontea.com/ which is great for me because they're fairly close to us and the tea usually arrives 2 days after ordering. I will check out some of these other tea places, too. I'm almost out of green teas (jasmine, osmanthus, and mint green are my afternoon green-tea staples), so I need to restock.


Welcome, Amelia! I saw the thread in the Café that turned into quite the discussion of tea kettles and that vlmain provided the link here, I was hoping some more folks would join us. There are lots of electric kettle and looseleaf tea lovers here.


----------



## Indecisive

Atunah said:


> You gonna have to work on your husband. . I did with mine a few years back. He loved the PG Tips bags. Now he is as obsessed with lose teas as I am.
> 
> We drink a lot of tea all through the day.


Hello Atunah and Crebel!

We keep separate teapots. His is a thermos flask, so he doesn't have to reheat his in the microwave like I'm always doing -- works for us! He is also an anti-foodie, so I think I'll stick to getting him to eat his vegetables and keep the good tea for myself!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I make a pot on my Breville One Touch in the morning and then put it in a thermos to take to work. I use the Cuisinart kettle to get water at an appropriate temperature to make tea at work and then store extra in the thermos. I prefer to not nuke tea if I can help it. 

hmmm a new tea store to check out. Back in a bit


----------



## Someone Nameless

I think I posted on this thread years back but for some reason have been drinking only coffee and haven't had tea in ages.  Where would a wannabe tea conniseur start?  Lots of different teas are OK but I never had anything I could not do without.


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> I think I posted on this thread years back but for some reason have been drinking only coffee and haven't had tea in ages. Where would a wannabe tea conniseur start? Lots of different teas are OK but I never had anything I could not do without.


I am drinking mostly coffee, too, *SN*. None of the teas I tried really wowed me. The only ones I liked came from *Teavana*. Do you have one near you? They are, however, very pricey!


----------



## Indecisive

If you're in or near Portland, OR, Tao of Tea is pretty amazing.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I don't have any tea specialty shops in my town.    My only options are what the grocery stores sell.


----------



## Indecisive

Someone Nameless said:


> I don't have any tea specialty shops in my town.  My only options are what the grocery stores sell.


That's you problem right there. How about trying some sample packs from one of the nicer online places, and getting a tea pot with a good infuser. (I order from Upton Tea, mostly, but there are lots of other good ones mentioned up-thread).


----------



## cyndi.st

I never knew this thread existed. So happy to find it. If you really like Teavana and buy tea from them a lot I highly recommend the Monkey Picked Oolong. It is very pricey but very good. I gave some to my son to make Kombucha and talk about a great batch of Kombucha. That's all the tea I buy from Teavana though. I also drink a cup of Scottish Breakfast tea (purchased from Englishteastore.com) in the morning to jump start my workout. Then I switch over to Organic Longjing purchased from one of two places. One being Mighty Leaf Tea and the other on Ebay, a seller located in China. So far I like the one from China the best. 
My accessories (have way too many to list but love most of them) I have a tea tray and all the accessories that go along with that, some tea mascots purchased from Yunnan Sourcing and they also have some pleasant tasting tea. I did buy some Pu-erh tea from them. I however did not rinse before drinking. Learned my lesson with that one. lol. 
As you can see I am a loose leaf type of gal haha. Also need to say I love my Zojirushi water boiler. Best investment for my tea. I have a lot of mugs I prefer to drink from. Mainly glass but I do have a Yixing Mug which to me does improve my Scottish Breakfast Tea. 
And I do own a Brown Betty teapot (and other teapots that aren't Brown Betty) but I have yet to use it. It's too big for just one person and since I don't have visitors no need to use it. I guess I just wanted it. Haha
Anyway glad I found this and you all are probably thinking great she found us. Kidding.


----------



## Someone Nameless

How interesting!  Please explain a tea tray and accessories.  (I'm just curious but not that far into it.  )


----------



## Tatiana

Someone Nameless said:


> I don't have any tea specialty shops in my town.  My only options are what the grocery stores sell.


Many of the online tea vendors will provide small samples either for free or a very minimal cost. That is what we do when we want to try a new tea. Harney and Sons sells their samples for $2.00 each (and they put sample tea bags in each order as a gift). TeaGeschwendner used to provide free samples. I haven't gotten any samples from them for a couple of years so I'm not sure if their policy has changed. I'm sure someone here will know the answer to that.


----------



## dgrant

Someone Nameless said:


> How interesting! Please explain a tea tray and accessories. (I'm just curious but not that far into it. )


My mother believes that tea is not Tea unless it's served in a nice teapot, on a tray with the little pot for the cream and a sugar bowl, along with the nice cups, saucers, and a plate of cookies or sandwiches (otherwise it's just a cuppa, and not suitable for guests.) You can see an example of everything but the tray here on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Gracie-China-Butterfly-11-Piece-Porcelain/dp/B004J34W62

I live a lot more like a college kid, with my collection of mugs. If I'm just making a cup or two, I skip the whole fussing with tea infusers and either use a bagged tea, or use the t-sacs (otherwise known as "You can clean out the infuser. I'm making this into a bagged tea and tossing the bag.")

If I'm going to be at the computer for hours, well, I splurged on a teapot candle warmer - it's a little ceramic base for the teapot, with room and ventilation enough to hold a tealight candle. So if I get distracted, I don't absent-mindedly pick up and pour cold tea into the mug, then have to make a whole fresh pot.

I know there are plenty of other


----------



## cyndi.st

This is for Oolong tea. You can also brew tea leaves more than once. I even do that with my longjing tea.

A typical Taiwanese oolong tea set consists of an unglazed clay teapot, a serving pitcher, a strainer, several small ceramic tea cups, a scoop for putting the oolong leaves in the pot, and a tray to capture water. Tea towels can be useful for drying the bottom of cups before they are served, and prongs are used to remove used oolong tea leaves from the teapot.
Almost every household in Taiwan has this type of oolong tea set. The tray can be a simple round design made from stainless steel or an ornate decorative object made from carved wood or stone. Decorative trays have a drainpipe which leads to a small bucket underneath. Decorative trays for making oolong tea are prominently displayed and may even be integrated into a table top.
Information from teafromtaiwan site 
http://www.amazon.com/Ufingo-Wood-Tea-Ceramic-Service-White-Black/dp/B00FRGZIG8/ref=sr_1_2?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1422129411&sr=1-2&keywords=tea+tray+set
This is with all the goodies =)
Eta: dgrant I like the one you have on the link. I have a couple of those but they are mainly decorative.  I do have a nice cozy for my Brown Betty Teapot. I should try it out one day see if it keeps it warm while doing workout.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Wow, I had no idea!  Thank you.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Keep in mind that most loose leaf teas can stand being resteeped 2-3 times and maintain really good flavor. It reduces the cost of the loose leaf because it goes further then tea bags. 

For coffee loves, I would recommend Pu erh. It is a very yummy tea that is a good deal stronger then most black teas. I love the stuff. You can buy it loose or as touchas. Touchas are essentially small or large tea bricks. I buy the individual touchas and can steep those three or four times. Great tea, stronger then black teas, and very affordable. 

When I was trying green teas, I had someone suggest that I not drink any coffee or black tea when I was really giving green tea a go. The idea was that your taste buds are used to certain things and it takes you some time get past that. Think of kids trying new vegetables. They tell you that you need to have the kid try it something like 12 times before they will really decide if they like it or not. It is a new taste and they have to train their taste buds to accept it. If you have a cup of coffee and follow that with a tea it is going to be overwhelmed by the coffee taste. When I was trying green teas, I stopped on the black tea and just drank the green tea. It took a few days but I really started to appreciate the more subtle flavor of the green teas. Now I can swap between the different teas without any problem.


----------



## crebel

An article I found online today.  Shall we all pop over for high tea?    

"$600 Goat Milk-Brushed Loose Leaf Is World's Most Expensive Tea
Kat Odell
© Provided by Eater  

Royal China Club in London serves the world's most expensive tea. 

Alongside a motley crew of outrageously priced exotic edibles, Royal China Club in London also brews the world's most expensive tea. Da Hong Pao, in the oolong family, grows in the high altitude of China's Fujian province and leaves are picked from three legendary bushes. PerThe Independent, "these same bushes produced tea which cured the illness of a mother of a Ming dynasty emperor." As the tea leaves grow, workers wipe them with goat's milk for shine. When mature, the leaves are picked and baked over charcoal, then aged for up to 80 years.

Royal China Club simmers the leaves for up to eight hours and sells a pot with four servings for £388 or just under $600. According to journalist Oscar Quine who sampled the tea, "Its flavour is similar to that of Japanese brown rice tea. I imagine the woody, umami undertones come from the roasting. They are offset nicely by fragrant top notes – I taste peach."


----------



## MamaProfCrash

That sounds awesome. Totally getting some when I win Powrball


----------



## crebel

MamaProfCrash said:


> That sounds awesome. Totally getting some when I win Powrball


Take me with you!


----------



## Indecisive

Me, too!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Sure!


----------



## crebel

On this St. Patrick's Day, an Irish blessing:

Wishing you always...
Walls for the wind,
A roof for the rain
And tea beside the fire.
Laughter to cheer you,
Those you love near you,
And all that your heart may desire.


----------



## dgrant

Y'all are either a great influence, or a great excuse. Just got in a half pound of good English Breakfast loose leaf off Amazon, to treat ourselves now and then. 

And of course, after the first pot with some cream and liquid sucralose (low-carb tea is guilt free), I immediately started plotting justifications to get some darjeeling, and scottish breakfast, and...


----------



## mlewis78

I used my glass Capresso kettle for about a month. I think the silicone piece that is inside the kettle affects the taste (and perhaps my health?), so I stopped using it and went back to my Chantal stove-top until I bought a KitchenAid electric kettle. I didn't know when I purchased the KitchenAid that it has a lime scale filter with plastic on the inside. Even if I take it out, there is a plastic thing that holds it that I cannot remove. I'm still using it, however.

http://www.amazon.com/KitchenAid-KEK1222SX-1-25-Liter-Electric-Kettle/dp/B00NV60RIU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1427004784&sr=8-3&keywords=kitchenaid+kettle+electric










I wrote to KitchenAid and they said it has no BPA. I'm not sure, but the tea tastes good, so it may be OK.

Why do manufacturer's compromise their products with silicone and/or plastic?


----------



## Jane917

Sadly, Steven Smith, founder of Steven Smith Teamaker teas, died today at age 65. His teas are widely available, but I have had the honor of taking tea in his Portland shop when he was present.


----------



## Chad Winters

I love America's Test Kitchen and they send occasional must have gear lists by email. This one was for tea and some of it looked familiar
https://www.cooksillustrated.com/buying_guides/51-must-have-tools-for-tea-lovers?tag=buyingguideepromo-20&extcode=LE15C4CAA&atc=wecA&sourcekey=CF15034AA


----------



## mlewis78

Chad Winters said:


> I love America's Test Kitchen and they send occasional must have gear lists by email. This one was for tea and some of it looked familiar
> https://www.cooksillustrated.com/buying_guides/51-must-have-tools-for-tea-lovers?tag=buyingguideepromo-20&extcode=LE15C4CAA&atc=wecA&sourcekey=CF15034AA


Interesting that they like the Capresso kettle, the one I stopped using because of the silicone on the inside that eventually affected the tea flavor for me.


----------



## corkyb

Someone Nameless said:


> I don't have any tea specialty shops in my town.  My only options are what the grocery stores sell.


Sandra --you could order online from Gswender, the one that Crebel got everyone going to., Teavana. I like Zhi Tea out of Austin also and they often have sales. I haven't been drinking tea. But I have a lot of teammakers and tea that's for sure.

Paula


----------



## crebel

corkyb said:


> Sandra --you could order online from Gswender, the one that Crebel got everyone going to., Teavana. I like Zhi Tea out of Austin also and they often have sales. I haven't been drinking tea. But I have a lot of teammakers and tea that's for sure.
> 
> Paula


That would be gongfu-tea.com (the one crebel got everyone going to).


----------



## Chad Winters

Ok I have a question for the tea gurus. I make tea in a lot of different ways; teapot, Perfect Teamaker, in a cup with strainer, etc. and I tend to follow the 6-8oz of water per teaspoon etc. as recommended on most packages depending on the tea. But I still remember being told in the past to add "one for the pot" when you use a teapot. So basically one per person/serving and one for the pot. So when I make 24 oz of basic black tea in a teapot should I use 3 teaspoons or 4? I know its personal preference anyway, but I like to start with the most likely to be good level 

example:
http://britishfood.about.com/od/cookingtutorials/ss/cupoftea_3.htm


----------



## BTackitt

my preference would be 4.


----------



## Atunah

As far as teaspoons per cup, or 24 ounce, it also depends on how big leaved the tea is. For a while I use a small scale to weigh my tea in grams. Just to see how much fits in a teaspoon. Some of my teas has long leaves and is more airy I guess. Once I got a handle on it, I just wing it now with the tea spoon. Some tea sites use 1 ts for 6 ounce, others the same for 8 ounce. I settled at 3 grams for 8 ounce. 

If its too weak for the taste, rather than steeping longer, use more leaf next time. When I use my tea maker to make more than one cup at a time, I just use teaspoon per cup. 6 ounce cup. so for 24 ounce I would use 4 teaspoons usually. Or 3 well heaped ones. 

There is a big sale today and tomorrow at TeaGschwendner for 22% off. code is earth15

tgtea.com

TeaGschwendner for example lists one heaping ts per 8 ounce. Gong Fu tea has 1st for 6 ounce. 

I don't do any extra ts for the pot, I just use the measurements the same as per cup.


----------



## Indecisive

I have a 1-quart or 1-liter teapot (close enough that I don't care which it is) and I use a very heaping tablespoon and/or a mound measured in the palm of my hand equivalent to that much, which would be maybe 4-5 teaspoons.  I also let it steep forever, so this method isn't for those who like a more delicate cup of tea. 

That's for black/breakfast type teas. For fancy oolongs I might pull the leaves out after a few minutes and re-steep.


----------



## Hans Cummings

I really like The Republic of Tea's Ginger Peach. I use the regular at work and the decaf at home. The problem is, at work, it doesn't seem to have any peach flavor at all. I can smell it. As an experiment, I brought the decaf from home and ran into the same problem. I've tried using the filtered water we have (I think it's a reverse osmosis system) as well as bottled water. At home, I use the water that's filtered by our refrigerator (a charcoal filter pack that screws into the fridge). I haven't tried straight-up tap water, yet.

It affects the flavor of my chai and Earl Grey, as well, but not as noticeably as the Ginger Peach (it's more delicately flavored). 

I've tried a plastic-lined cup, my Tervis mugs (which are also plastic), and a stainless steel-line thermal mug. No effect on the flavor. I use ceramic mugs most of the time at home.

So, now I turn to my water kettle. We have a stainless steel one at home and a plastic one at work. Could the plastic kettle be affecting the flavor of the water as I boil it? I'm not seeing any evidence of lime-scale build up.


----------



## dgrant

Do you have hard water in the area - and if so, are they using a water softener at work? That wouldn't explain it not showing up with bottled water, though. Have you tried filling a water bottle with water from home, and trying it at work? That would rule out everything but the kettle.


----------



## Hans Cummings

I didn't try that, but I tried using the Keurig's hot water (yeah, yeah, I know it's not technically hot enough for black tea) and the flavor I expected returned.

Further inspection of the kettle showed an odd black mark on the plastic, almost like a scorch mark. Now, I'm pretty sure electricity wasn't affecting my water's flavor in that fashion, but I didn't feel the kettle was safe any longer, so I replaced it.

All is well.


----------



## Chad Winters

http://www.amazon.com/KRUPS-FL700D51-Electric-Incorporated-Temperature/dp/B005FQ2552?SubscriptionId=AKIAJ7T5BOVUVRD2EFYQ&tag=camelwishlistsync-20&linkCode=xm2&camp=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B005FQ2552


This Krups electric Kettle Tea maker has been on my wishlist and is down to $49 buck today, usually $100 so a great deal


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Very nice. Go for it


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My tea ran out so it was time for a new order. I find that I order once every six months so they tend to be large. I am thrilled to have found some really food local shops that have great websites so I can order from them. Gong Fu we all know but the Mache Tea Company is a go to location for a friend of mine. They have a larger selection of Pu Erhs. They are slower then Gong Fu, my Gong Fu order is already here and unpacked. My Mache Tea Company order has not shipped yet. They sent me some questions about my custom Pu Erh request, which is nice. The teas that I have had from them are good. The Pu-Erhs were very good. The greens and blacks were good but I did not repeat order any of them. I like the Oolongs from Gong Fu better then the ones I got from the Mache Tea Company. The really nice thing about the Mache Tea Company is that their orders are 3 ounces, Gong Fu sells in 2 ounces, and the prices are comparable. They use very nice lined paper tea sacks.

Mache Tea Company: http://www.machateacompany.com/
Gong Fu Tea: http://www.gongfu-tea.com/sunshop/

My Gong Fu Order arrived yesterday: Camel's Breath, Blue Spring Oolong, Frozen Summit, Jin Xuan, Wuyi Shan Red Cape, Wuyi Shan Ti Kwan Yin, Organic Puerh Tuocha, Honyama Sencha, Yuzu Sencha, Green Snail Spring

Waiting on my tea order from the Mache Tea Company: (Pu Erhs) 2014 LAOCHA TUO RIPE, 2006 YUNHAI NANNUO AGED RAW, 2013 FT FEITAI 7572 RIPE, 2004 JIANSHEN TUO, 2014 YS MAN TANG HONG 3 RIPE, (Green) HUANGSHAN MAO FENG, ICCHA KARIBAN "Fragrant Flower" SENCHA, Genmai Sencha, (Black) KEEMUN MAO FENG, GUANGXI MAO FENG

They are looking for a 2012 Pu-Erh brick for me. I want to have a few to give to little man when he turns 18, when he is married, and for me to drink on important days for him (like his birthday, graduation and the like).

I love tea

I am having a nice Honyama Sencha from Gong Fu right now.

I had the Green Snail Spring yesterday and found it boring. It is ok but nothing I would order again. It's description "This Green tea is from China's Garden City - Suzhou in Jiangsu Province. Suzhou is the perfect place for the connoisseur - of classic gardens, fine art, and because of the Green Snail Spring, fine teas. The earliest buds are plucked to produce tenderness and flavor. The resulting tea is phenomenal." 
I followed the brewing instructions and found that the tea was just flat, no real taste to it. The good news is that it is not off putting to me the way many Chinese Greens are. It just doesn't have a flavor similar to the Sencha and Bancha's that I enjoy. The good news is that it was not very expensive and I will finish off the 2 ounces I bought but it is not a go to tea right now.


----------



## Jane917

This thread needs some reviving! A friend gave me some Pu Erh tea that she brought back from China a few months ago. I decided to give it a try today, I brewed up the first batch and dumped it as instructed. Then I steeped it several minutes and poured. Since I usually drink herbal teas it was quite different, but not something I said "yuk" to. I have had several small cups out of several steepings. Am I doing this correctly? I keep the chunk of tea on a shelf wrapped in parchment paper.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It sounds like you are doing it right. I normally get about 5 steepings out of my Pu Erhs. You are storing it the same way I do. Sometimes, I will just break it down and put it in a bag so it is easier for me to make it. Depends on my mood when I first work with the brick.

Pu Erhs are very yummy and taste a good deal different then other teas. They make me think of something that is kind of between tea and coffee. But I love them and very much enjoy drinking them.


----------



## crebel

I also brew and store the puehrs the same way (although I don't always dump the first batch).  I tend to buy the touchas more often when available, because I like them being "pre-sized".  

Puerhs seem to always be described as "earthy", and I guess that's as good a description as any.  I wasn't quite sure I liked them the first time I tried them, but they grow on you and are now among some of my favorites.  I'm not good with describing things, but to me they have a heavier mouth-feel, more full-bodied - which is probably why MamaProf describes them as a cross between tea and coffee. 

I am a big fan of the Gong-Fu Rose Toucha and the Organic Puerh Toucha. Not so much the Seven Sons Bing Cha (which comes in a huge wheel), but I think MamaProf has that one in her favorites list.


----------



## WDR

I've been enjoying Teavana's Jasmine Dragon Pheonix Pearls green tea. Though, considering how expensive it is, I'm open to any suggestions.

I occasionally use a Star Wars Death Star infuser to brew it, because it is large enough to allow the leaves to unravel themselves. But I feel it is only really good for large-leaf teas, not for more ground up teas. Most of the time, I just use an antique porcelain teapot a friend of my mother's gave to me and let the leaves float freely in the water. There is something delightful in pouring the tea out of the spout and watching the steam rise out of the cup in the morning sunlight.

When I travel, I bring some of the tea in a small container and use a pen-like infuser


----------



## Indecisive

I use the Chatsford infuser http://uptontea.com/store/item.asp?from=catalog.asp&itemID=AS11&begin=0&parent=Accessories%3ETeaware%3EInfusion+Aids&category=Infusers&sortMethod=0&categoryID=82 from Upton tea for individual cups these days. I wouldn't want to use anything smaller, and water seems to get through the fine mesh just fine.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I use the touchas and the bricks, it depends on what is available and how easily I want to brew my tea. The bricks really are not a pain in the butt, you can break them down pretty easily and do it all at once if you want to save time later. I'll do it when I am watching a TV show or something. 

I cringe when I hear the word tea ball. No, just no, nonnonononononononononono. Teavana sells many a good infuser that is not a ball and that work great, especially for teas like oolongs. You really don't need to worry about a fine mesh in an infuser because most tea leaves in a good loose leaf tea are not going to fit through the holes in a good tea infuser. If your loose leaf tea is so small that you need mesh, I would suggest finding another loose leaf tea of better quality. 

Off to caress my nice tea infuser and cast iron tea pots and gaze longingly at my way too large tea collection.


----------



## BTackitt

http://www.saveur.com/tea-for-coffee-addicts

a little reading..


----------



## crebel

BTackitt said:


> http://www.saveur.com/tea-for-coffee-addicts
> 
> a little reading..


*waves at BT* Nice to see you around!


----------



## MelodieRochelle

As an American wife of a British husband, I have to keep up the tradition of having my cupboards stocked full of tea! I have about 6 different flavors and usually drink one flavor for each day.


----------



## Chad Winters

MelodieRochelle said:


> As an American wife of a British husband, I have to keep up the tradition of having my cupboards stocked full of tea! I have about 6 different flavors and usually drink one flavor for each day.


Do you have a Brown Betty? That and PG tips I hear are necessities!


----------



## MelodieRochelle

Chad Winters said:


> Do you have a Brown Betty? That and PG tips I hear are necessities!


That would be awesome if I did have a Brown Betty! But no I just pour water from my regular stainless steel cordless kettle it's quick and easy and a gift from my mother-in-law. She would not let us go without one when she last visited. I haven't tried PG tips but I will certainly look for it next time I'm in the shop.


----------



## Jane917

I have not read this thread for a while. I have a Brown Betty, but what are PG tips?


----------



## MelodieRochelle

Jane917 said:


> I have not read this thread for a while. I have a Brown Betty, but what are PG tips?


PG Tips are a flavor of tea! And it turns out my husband is not keen on it at ALL. I thought his reaction was funny when I mentioned PG Tips to him.


----------



## Chad Winters

they advetise as the most popular tea in Britain, but not sure if actually true, even if it is it might be like Bud is the most popular beer in the US (even though it sucks)


----------



## Chad Winters

I love the Cool Tools website and have picked up some great suggestions by them, but I don't think they understand tea. They reccomended this tea mug
http://kk.org/cooltools/vacuum-infuser-mug/


You put the water and tea in the body and the filter lets you drink the tea and keeps the tea leaves out of your mouth....but its a double walled vacuum thermos that will keep your tea warm four hours...and also steeping for hours? i don't get it


----------



## Indecisive

Chad Winters said:


> I love the Cool Tools website and have picked up some great suggestions by them, but I don't think they understand tea. They reccomended this tea mug
> http://kk.org/cooltools/vacuum-infuser-mug/...
> You put the water and tea in the body and the filter lets you drink the tea and keeps the tea leaves out of your mouth....but its a double walled vacuum thermos that will keep your tea warm four hours...and also steeping for hours? i don't get it


That's how they drink tea in China, all the time, and they'll re-fill the hot water throughout the day, so that it gets less strong as you go along. It doesn't work well at all for the kind of tea you put milk in, but for green teas, starting with slightly-cooler-than-boiling water, it works. I don't mind it, but then I tend to steep my tea a long time.


----------



## skyblue

This thread has really cooled off. What happened to *Mama Prof Crash*?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

MelodieRochelle said:


> PG Tips are a flavor of tea! And it turns out my husband is not keen on it at ALL. I thought his reaction was funny when I mentioned PG Tips to him.


PG Tips = Lipton

They are both mass produced black teas that are pretty awful


----------



## MamaProfCrash

MamaProfCrash said:


> PG Tips = Lipton
> 
> They are both mass produced black teas that are pretty awful


There really has not been a lot of responses to posts here and the Kindle news is pretty much dwindled so I don't post a ton any more.

Trust me, I am still drinking a ton of tea and reading. Although I tend to use the iPad to read far more then I do my Kindle.


----------



## crebel

MamaProfCrash said:


> There really has not been a lot of responses to posts here and the Kindle news is pretty much dwindled so I don't post a ton any more.
> 
> Trust me, I am still drinking a ton of tea and reading. Although I tend to use the iPad to read far more then I do my Kindle.


*waves at MamaProf* - good to hear from you! I'm making a trip to Gong-Fu sometime today, I think. I want a new teapot to leave at my sister's house.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Ohhh, a new tea pot. I am jealous. My Husband thinks that I should get rid of some of mine because I don't use them. I think he is crazy.


----------



## crebel

MamaProfCrash said:


> Ohhh, a new tea pot. I am jealous. My Husband thinks that I should get rid of some of mine because I don't use them. I think he is crazy.


Get, get, get....rid of teapots?? Blasphemy! I have one 8-cup teapot I use at home all the time. It's ceramic/clay and combined with a tea cozy it keeps my brewed tea hot for 3-4 hours. Lots of "pretties", mostly china that are in my dining room buffet that aren't particularly useful except for pretty service of tea at one time.

I'm at my sister's house often enough that I want a good teapot to leave here. I have a shelf in her cabinets just for me to use for various teas, infuser, tea measuring spoon, etc. I'm tired of being here for 3-7 days and only being able to brew a cup or mugful at a time. All of her kitchenware and decorations are red (including the lovely red tea kettle she got for me to have on hand), so I will probably look for a 4-6 cup red ceramic teapot. I'm sure Gong-Fu will have one. I keep lusting after the iron tea pots they have, but just can't bring myself to spend the big bucks for them.

I haven't found any new varieties of tea that I'm interested in trying for a long time, so sticking with the tried and trues I have been drinking for years. Oh, I take that back. I have found the *gasp* bagged and boxed Ahmed black with lemon and lime rind that I truly enjoy. I was too chicken to post in here that I bought a boxed tea and posted in "the last thing you bought from Amazon" thread instead.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have found that Teavana has a few more teas that I like. Their Senchas are excellent but they have added a real Pu-erh, loose leaf not a toucha but not flavored. And there is a new Korean Green that they have, Je Je I think, that is really good. I have about five teas I buy from there. I need to order more Oolong from Gong Fu soon. My Dad buys his oolongs from Gong Fu now.

I am planning a Teavana trip with some folks from work who are starting to drink tea.


----------



## Jane917

I knew I should not have started reading this thread again. I have so much tea stashed that I should never buy tea again. Have to start drinking more....tea, that is! I have moved cross-state in the last year, and I think I might have a Teavana within driving distance. I will check. MamaProfCrash, what are your favorite Teavana teas? How old is that little boy Crash now?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The Little Man is 3 1/2 and growing way too fast. He is already out of toddler sizes. He also knows that Mommy drinks lots of tea and not to mess with Mommy's tea mug. He loved Easter and is now looking forward to his birthday. We have done a fair amount of travelling the past few years. We know his favorite locations because he keeps sending his stuffed animals, bath toys and blankets to visit his favorites. So Costa Rica, California, Colorado and Wisconsin have been "visited" a lot. He is not allowed in our closet since there is a location for storing each group of toys in order to pick up the right group from the airport when we are informed that they are returning. 

Gyokuro Imperial Green Tea, Jeju Island Green Tea, Sencha Jade Reserve Green Tea, Oprah's Chai, and Yunnan Golden Pu-erh Tea are the teas I am buying at Teavana. I did pick up the Jasmine Oolong the last time I went in. It is good but I still prefer a more pure Oolong over the flavored. It is nice that they are close by my house and I don't have to wait for delivery. I tend to wait until my cupboard is bare before I order more. I have been known to chuck a tea that has been sitting for too long because I am not drinking it.


----------



## Hans Cummings

My wife and I have been ordering from The Tea Spot. We've been really happy with their selection and quality. The Red Hot Chai (a rooibos chai) and the Big Chill are among my favorite teas now.


----------



## Indecisive

I will also throw out old teas. Some of them, I just haven't gotten around to drinking and probably never will. Also, most lose flavor over time (the compressed pu-erh is probably an exception).

I"m still ordering just from Upton tea. I like it, and they're close enough that orders arrive quickly, but if I drank more green teas I might look elsewhere (I tend to drink about 2/3 black tea with milk in one form or another, the rest split between herbal, green, oolong, etc.).


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My son gifted me with three tea plants last Mother's Day. We are right on the border of acceptable growing conditions for tea plants so we experimented with their placement. One is in a planter that we brought in the house during the winter. One was placed close to the house so that it would have some of the heat from the house to protect it during the winter. The Third was planted as a decorative bush. The first two survived the winter, the third died. We have to let the plants grow for a few more years but I should be able to make a few pots of my own tea in two years. 

Now to convince the Husband to buy a few more bushes and plant them near the surviving plant. ProfCrash Tea Plantation has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Atunah

Jane917 said:


> I knew I should not have started reading this thread again. I have so much tea stashed that I should never buy tea again. Have to start drinking more....tea, that is! I have moved cross-state in the last year, and I think I might have a Teavana within driving distance. I will check. MamaProfCrash, what are your favorite Teavana teas? How old is that little boy Crash now?


Hah yes. I swear, every time I read this thread, I place another order somewhere. Now I am getting twitchy again as I am out of several teas. Just trying to drink down others first.



MamaProfCrash said:


> My son gifted me with three tea plants last Mother's Day. We are right on the border of acceptable growing conditions for tea plants so we experimented with their placement. One is in a planter that we brought in the house during the winter. One was placed close to the house so that it would have some of the heat from the house to protect it during the winter. The Third was planted as a decorative bush. The first two survived the winter, the third died. We have to let the plants grow for a few more years but I should be able to make a few pots of my own tea in two years.
> 
> Now to convince the Husband to buy a few more bushes and plant them near the surviving plant. ProfCrash Tea Plantation has a nice ring to it.


This intrigues me. I assume its too hot down here in South Texas for tea bushes and I would have to grow them in containers. I'll have to read up some on those. We don't really have much of a winter here in San Antonio so that would be ok. But the heat in summer is scorching.

And I can't believe your little man is 3 1/2 already.  Holy enchilada where did the time go, I remember you posting pictures when he was a baby.

I do not like this speedboat to old age I am on.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

We try and limit his pictures on the internet now. He is getting to be a big boy. He is out of toddler clothes and happily running around playing with trains, marbles, trucks, legos, and all the fun stuff little boys like to play with. He keeps sending his stuffed animals and bath toys on vacations (ie the closet although we don't think he knows that) and then tells us when they have landed at the airport to return home. He is a joy. 

And he understands not to mess with Mommy's tea. He knows what a tea machine is but was confused when someone asked about a coffee pot at our house...


----------



## joyjennings

Prince of Wales is my favourite tea but a bit too expensive for my budget so I don't get to enjoy it very often.


----------



## ancaiovita

Love this thread. There is nothing that goes better with a good book than a cup of tea. Rainy weather helps too.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Today I made the people at Teavana happy.

Greens:
Sencha Jade
Gyokuro Genmaicha
Gyokuro Imperial
Jeju Island Green

Others
Darjeeling de Triomphe
Jasmine Pearls blended with Rooibos Tropica
Jasmine Oolong
Earl Grey
Yunnan Golden Puerh
Oprah Chai


----------



## Atunah

Nice loot.  

I need to do a couple of orders soon. I have been trying to drink down a lot of the tea in the house, but I need some gong fu stuff and some teagschwendner. I been filling in some basics with harney's and adagio, but I have some favorites with those other companies so I'll need to order soon. 

What's the Jeju Island Green Prof? And darjeeling de Triomphe. They sure have some fun names.


----------



## crebel

From the Teavana website on the Darjeeling de Triomphe:

"Glasses lifted high in moments of celebratory triumph inspire this most coveted "Champagne of Tea." Young black tea leaves feature vibrant gradients of green colors that yield a high content of silvery tips and buds. This tea is scrutinized for purity in taste and features a harvest of the first flush of leaves from six of our private reserve tea gardens. Taste a floral, sweet ending with each sip of this crÃ¨me de la crÃ¨me of Darjeelings."

The Juju Island Green:

"Full-bodied green tea flavor with rich notes of toasted chestnuts 
  
Cultivated in the southernmost tip of Korea on Jeju Island, this pure and clean gem is as bright and lush as the island's beautiful countryside. The green tea leaves are gently twisted into a crescent shape, making this a special cup to enliven your senses as it stirs your soul."

Both sound yummy.  The Darjeeling is a little pricey for me without trying it first. Anyone know whether the prices are the same in a physical store?  I have avoided the Teavana in Des Moines after they were so pushy the first time I went in, but it may be worth stopping again to try some of these.  Prof, have you had the Oprah chai before?  I tried some from Starbucks (assume it is the same blend) and thought it had too much cinnamon.

Atunah, I know what you order from Gong-Fu, what are your favorites from teagschwendner?

I did end up getting two cast iron teapots!  From World Market of all places, hadn't even considered looking there.  One is a flat shape red hobnail, the other is a regular round shape purple with gold detail.  They are awesome.


----------



## Atunah

Teagschwendner I have to have the Marzipan and Mango most of all. I also love the Diplomats mix and a couple of the darjeelings I can't recall the name off the bat. I'll look it up. Finest Keemun another and hubby likes the gunnpowder. 
They just have great straight single type teas, rather than the mixes.


----------



## KeraEmory

Haven't seen this thread before, but I'm a fan of Upton Tea (online retailer). I've only been in Teavana once--the sales folks were very aggressive and I'm an introvert. 

I got one of those Breville one-touch tea makers for my birthday a few years ago, so I go through a lot of loose tea. I'm generally not too adventurous though--pretty addicted to my Ceylon.


----------



## crebel

KeraEmory said:


> Haven't seen this thread before, but I'm a fan of Upton Tea (online retailer). I've only been in Teavana once--the sales folks were very aggressive and I'm an introvert.
> 
> I got one of those Breville one-touch tea makers for my birthday a few years ago, so I go through a lot of loose tea. I'm generally not too adventurous though--pretty addicted to my Ceylon.


Welcome to the tea thread, Kera! We are enablers all...

So jealous of the Breville! I think both Atunah and Prof have one as well. When you have some time, read back pages of this thread - tons of info and recommendations in here for physical tea stores as well as online. We are all tea junkies.


----------



## KeraEmory

crebel said:


> Welcome to the tea thread, Kera! We are enablers all...
> 
> So jealous of the Breville! I think both Atunah and Prof have one as well. When you have some time, read back pages of this thread - tons of info and recommendations in here for physical tea stores as well as online. We are all tea junkies.


Thanks, will do! (Hopefully Upton Tea is decently regarded here. At the time I got the loose tea bug, many years ago (and their site still shows its age, I believe), it was one of the only online retailers I could find. Sorry if that's not the case.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I love my Breville and I am thinking that I might get one for the office once I have paid off the credit card. 

The Darjeeling is excellent. I had been off Darjeelings for a while, I used to get them all the time from Tea Gschwender, because I found them a bit boring. I tried Teavana's on a whim and really liked it. I noticed that they had instructions to brew at 195 while I remember my Tea Gschwender's had it set at 205. I think that might be too high and the taste of the tea was off. 

Kera: the Teavana folks have been retrained. They are no longer uber aggressive. I used to ban my new to tea friends from visiting without me present because I could out knowledge the sales people. I scared them away. It was kind of fun.... I don't know that retailer but if you like their tea, then great.


----------



## Atunah

I always brew my darjeeling just under boiling setting. 200 on the kettle I guess. Not boiling like black. 

Come to think of it, I don't have any darjeeling in the house anymore either. I need to make a list of what to order. Otherwise I always forget. 

I still totally love my breville teamaker. How long have I had it, let me check. Ah, November 2013. So 2.5 years. I am gentle on it. I mean I don't do big cleanings on it every day. just rinse it out and once in a while I do either the baking soda or the stuff I got from Mandala tea that removes all tea stains from everything. Looks like new after that. Only one area where there is some buildup I don't worry about its outside, just under the rubber thingy that goes around. Its prollly from tea running down as we pour. My husband is a messy pourer.  . I could probably rub hard to get it off, but I don't want to damage that rubber thing and it doesn't bother me. 

I am about to make a pot of something. Not sure what yet.


----------



## Indecisive

That one-touch tea maker looks cool. We just have the plain Breville kettle, and I do the black tea as close to boiling as I can get it, and just wing it for the green tea temperatures. The tea maker looks too breakable for our household.

I am also a regular Upton Tea customer. I have to make an order sometime soon, as the basic breakfast teas are getting low, and those are near the top of the list of necessities for life. In a pinch I can manage with my husband's Irish teabags, though.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Look into the Cuisinart kettle. I have had mine for 7 years, I use it at work. It has pre set temps for 160, 175, 185, 190, 200, and boiling. It runs about $100 but it lasts forever and the temperature control is amazing.


----------



## crebel

Here is the very affordable electric tea kettle I have been using for 2-3 years now, I didn't go back through to see if I have posted it before.



You can set the temperature and it will hold that temperature for 1 hour once reached before automatic shutoff. The digital read out shows the temperature as it rises. It is programmable to stay on your favorite settings, and has a clock/timer so you can set it to have your water at your desired temperature when you wake up in the morning (only takes 5 minutes for my morning tea to brew instead of waiting the extra time for the water to boil!). Easy to clean and the kettle is cordless when picked up from the base. The max fill line perfectly fills my favorite teapot. I have been very pleased with the performance.

edited to correct standby time to 1 hour, not 2.


----------



## drenee

Hello, KB tea friends.  Made a trip to Teavana yesterday.  First trip in about four years.  I got some Earl Grey Creme.  Having my fist mug this morning and it is yummy.  

I do have a question.  I'm looking at getting an additional tea infuser to carry for work.  What do you all think of the silicone diffusers or bags?  

Thank you 
deb


----------



## crebel

*waves at drenee* - long time no see!

Do you mean silicone bags like these? I have not seen or heard of them before I went looking after your question.



They are cute and colorful, but I might be concerned about whether they provide enough room for the tea leaves to bloom and provide you with full flavor. I always kept an Ingenuitea-type pot or one of the inexpensive "top-hat" infusers you can pick up for just a few dollars at any Teavana or tea shop at the office when I was working. The regular top-hat infusers are great because they fit in either a mug or a tea pot and can hold the correct amount of leaves for either.



Have you had tea made with a silicone bag or infuser? Any taste of the heated silicone in the tea is something else I might worry about, but like I said, I haven't even seen them before much less actually used them to give you any kind of a review.


----------



## drenee

*waving back*.  

I was also worried about the room to brew factor with these.  I travel between a couple different courthouses, and no real office at one.  So I'm just looking for something to put my morning tea in to regret the next morning, and then a different diffuser for a lower caffeine tea for afternoon/evening.  And something smallish I can carry from one place to another.


----------



## crebel

drenee said:


> *waving back*.
> 
> I was also worried about the room to brew factor with these. I travel between a couple different courthouses, and no real office at one. So I'm just looking for something to put my morning tea in to regret the next morning, and then a different diffuser for a lower caffeine tea for afternoon/evening. And something smallish I can carry from one place to another.


Gotcha. I would recommend something like these disposable, fill-your-own, tea bags. Because they are a larger size (can hold up to 3 teaspoons of loose-leaf tea), they leave more room for the tea to bloom. Easy to carry in a Ziploc bag in your purse or briefcase as you wander from courthouse to courthouse!



They also sell a version of these at the physical tea shop I frequent, I bet Teavana has them as well.


----------



## drenee

Thank you!!!  You guys are the best.


----------



## Atunah

drenee said:


> Hello, KB tea friends. Made a trip to Teavana yesterday. First trip in about four years. I got some Earl Grey Creme. Having my fist mug this morning and it is yummy.
> 
> I do have a question. I'm looking at getting an additional tea infuser to carry for work. What do you all think of the silicone diffusers or bags?
> 
> Thank you
> deb


Hey, nice to see you again.

Ok, just saw those silicone things crebel posted, I had no idea they exist. They are adorable. But I like my leaves to spread out a bit more too. That teamaker crebel postes is one we have, one for me, one for hubby. Its great.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The disposable tea bags work well, I have taken them on airplane trips before. Do be aware that the bags themselves will absorb water and can leak if left outside the mug. 

Please do not get one of those silicone bags/diffusers. They scream tea ball and I am on the record as hating tea balls. 

There are travel mugs with infusers built into them. The infusers tend to be small and not great for oolongs or anything that really expands so their efficacy really depends on the tea you like to drink. I have one I travel with but I only use green teas and black teas that don't expand.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Just dropping in to see what people are up to. I am working on a pot of Jeje Korean Green that is very yummy. Preparing myself mentally to celebrate the Little Man's fourth birthday tonight. The time has flown by. I love the little dude and watching him grow and discover the world around him. Just a very happy Mama today.


----------



## NanD

I've been buying tea from Harney & Sons online. Although Target carries a few of their flavored teas. I also got a glass mug with a really nice infused basket at Harney &Sons.


----------



## Chad Winters

I got my JoeVeo Temperperfect mug! http://joeveo.com/
I backed their Kickstarter about 2 years ago and they finally delivered.

The mug has thermal gel layer that absorbs heat quickly when you add tea or coffee and brings it to a comfortable 140 deg right away. Then it slowly releases the heat back in to keep it in the "sweet spot" longer. I was a bit skeptical but as a family practice doc going in and out of exam rooms all day, my tea was either too hot or too cold all the time and really cut into my tea drinking. So far it has really worked. I can sip the tea much sooner after putting it in and it stays above tepid much longer. I have one of those super thermal mugs that keep it hot for like 8 hours, but then its always too hot and I burn my tongue.


----------



## Abalone

Costco is currently carrying a large bag of tissane by Tiesta Tea. The current flavor is Fireberry. The bulk bag is $30 on the official site or through online retailers, however, Costco members can get it for $10!!!

It's an incredibly yummy tissane. You can make out the individual flavors and it has the most tantalizing aroma of any tissane I've ever had the pleasure of tasting.

https://tiestatea.com/shop/fireberry/


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I am not understanding tea-bag concern. I drink tea twice everyday and use Lipton tea-bags that we buy at the grocery store. These are disposable and works very well.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Ahh tea drinkers! People after my own heart!

I'm a Yorkshire tea girl through an through, though I do regularly drink morrocan mint/peppermint (if I can't get any Morrocan) in the evenings!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## MamaProfCrash

lauramg_1406 said:


> Ahh tea drinkers! People after my own heart!
> 
> I'm a Yorkshire tea girl through an through, though I do regularly drink morrocan mint/peppermint (if I can't get any Morrocan) in the evenings!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


It is not so much a concern as a very strong preference. Tea bags typically contain the broken bit and remnants that are not considered acceptable for loose leaf tea. So they are the small, broken bits that have the least amount of oils which are responsible for flavor and health benefits. Lipton, PG Tips and the like tend to buy the bits that are left over that tea makers like Bigilow and Twinnings do not buy so they are literally the dregs of the tea. This means that the tea out of a Lipton tea bag is not as flavorful or good for you as the tea out of a better tea bag. Bigilow and Twinnings and the like are not as flavorful and good for you as loose leaf tea.

Making a good cup of loose leaf is pretty easy. You use an infuser and drop it in your cup, instead of a tea bag, and pour the hot water in. It might take 15 seconds to put the tea into the infuser and the infuser in your mug but the time difference is pretty minimal.

The best part of loose leaf tea is the variety of tea available, the much stronger flavor and the ability to resteep.

Trust me, we all started using tea bags. I started with Republic of Tea bags and was exposed to loose leaf by my future SIL. She gave me similar loose leafs from Tea Gschwander and I was sold. I have not used tea bags since then. If I use a loose leaf bag it is normally something like Mighty Leaf which is loose leaf tea in a bag. Or I will make my own tea bags when I travel.

One of the things that I have learned is that most Americans, and Brits if I am honest, know very little about tea. We tend to assume tea is all the same and that you boil the water and pour it in the mug for five minutes. The truth is that many teas flavors are best presented when the water is between 175-195 and tea is steeped for 3 minutes. But since we have been taught boiling water and five minutes we destroy a lot of teas flavor and health benefits. There is a whole, wonderful world of tea out there and most people miss it because they don't know any better.

Honestly, it is no different then understanding wine or craft beer. Most people are cool with the mass marketed stuff and think those of us who go looking for the best Double Hopped IPA are crazy cause Coors is fine. Loose leaf vs tea bags is pretty much the same thing. Drink what you enjoy but I will always feel a bit sad for the folks who don't explore outside of Lipton because there is so much great stuff out there to drink.


----------



## crebel

Everyone have this on their Christmas list? 



So disappointed it is out of stock...


----------



## Chad Winters

crebel said:


> Everyone have this on their Christmas list?
> 
> 
> 
> So disappointed it is out of stock...


1500 bucks!!! Holy cow!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Chad Winters said:


> 1500 bucks!!! Holy cow!


Even I am not that insane.

And that is saying something.

Unless it comes with a lifetime supply of great loose leaf tea hand delivered to your door five minutes after being plucked and finished, then I might buy in.

https://teforia.com/ Here is the website.

So for 15,000 you get the infuser and 15 tea pods. Based on reading reviews on Amazon, you have to use their tea pods, you cannot use your own loose leaf tea. They have 12 pods for sale on their website. The website is a bit deceptive, the infusion globe sure looks like you should be able to use your own teas with it but the reviews say you cannot. But don't worry, you can buy one for each type of tea for only $100.

Look, I love my tea but this is a bit silly. Now if someone wants to gift me one, I am cool with that.


----------



## crebel

MamaProfCrash said:


> Even I am not that insane.
> 
> And that is saying something.
> 
> Unless it comes with a lifetime supply of great loose leaf tea hand delivered to your door five minutes after being plucked and finished, then I might buy in.


No??  I thought you might get a kick out of it. I can't imagine even someone with money to burn buying it!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Oh, I get a kick out of it. The FAQ claims you can use your own loose leaf tea, you have to program the app before you can, so it makes it less annoying.

All that said, the price is ridiculous. The Brevill One Touch was a clear indulgence and that is "only" $209. $1500 for a tea machine is more then ridiculous. If it drops down in price a lot, I might be interested but the WiFi element of it would keep it out of my office space as we are not allowed WiFi at work. It took years for them to allow in some low level Fitbits for gods sake.


----------



## crebel

MamaProfCrash said:


> Oh, I get a kick out of it. The FAQ claims you can use your own loose leaf tea, you have to program the app before you can, so it makes it less annoying.
> 
> All that said, the price is ridiculous. The Brevill One Touch was a clear indulgence and that is "only" $209. $1500 for a tea machine is more then ridiculous. If it drops down in price a lot, I might be interested but the WiFi element of it would keep it out of my office space as we are not allowed WiFi at work. It took years for them to allow in some low level Fitbits for gods sake.


*giggle* One of my first thoughts after seeing it was to put it on my Amazon wish list along with the Breville, so that when DH looked for Xmas gifts he could laugh himself silly over the price of the Teforia and then think "Oh, the Breville is a bargain, I'll get her that!"


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheheh I like that plan.

I have toyed with the idea of a new Breville for the home and bringing my three year old one into the office but have decided that is a bit too silly.


----------



## passerby

Ah - What a nice way to end my lunch break: drinking peppermint tea and reading the tea thread...


----------



## WDR

Chad Winters said:


> crebel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone have this on their Christmas list?
> 
> 
> 
> So disappointed it is out of stock...
> 
> 
> 
> 1500 bucks!!! Holy cow!
Click to expand...

$1,500 bucks? I don't think so. Maybe $500, if I had a winning lottery ticket. I might consider buying it if I sold 80,000 books in one month, filing under the "Life's Little Indulgences" category in my accounting. Nonetheless, it is now in my Wishlist. Who knows? Maybe a rich friend/acquaintance will feel like treating me... I don't think that price is too much of a barrier for many of the tea-drinking people in Asia. I know I'm preaching to the choir here, but tea is a big deal on that side of the world and there are teas that sell for hundreds of dollars per ounce. That doesn't quell the demand for those teas. When visiting some of my Chinese friends and they offer me a cup of tea, I treat it with as much respect as if I were offered a glass of 30-year-old scotch. It's about the same cost per glass!

Cost aside, it does seem nicely made (from the photos). Their have their version of the K-cup (called Sips) that the machine scans and then brews for the correct amount of time and temperature. The spin on the sips is that the teas they contain are "rare and high-quality" teas bought "directly from the growers," giving a positive social spin on the venture. Each sips costs about $4---pricey compared to an individual tea bag, but remember what some teas cost per ounce.

You aren't limited to just the sips cups. If you have a particular tea you enjoy, you can program the essentials into the device with your smart phone app and call on those settings whenever you brew that tea.

Still, I don't think I'm willing to shell out $1,500 for the machine. I certainly wouldn't complain if one magically appeared under my Christmas tree.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Reading the reviews made me think that it is not so easy to use your own tea in it at the moment. At least one specifically said they could not use their own loose leaf tea. I know the FAQ says that you can but I wonder if that is a coming soon or it only really works if you have control of the app and can program your tea in. I also got the impression that it is pretty fragile. The office place reviews had it breaking down pretty quickly so it is something that would only really work at a home.

I have a few teas that I will pay $40 an ounce for but those are indulgences. The Breville One Touch does pretty much the exact same thing as this machine does and costs around $200. If you know your tea, and anyone buying a Breville or that machine does, then it takes no time to choose the right temperature and time and let the Breville make the pot for you. 

The teas that they are selling are not that exciting so the cost of the "sips" are a bit silly. 

I like the idea and the look. If they brought it down in price to be more inline with the Breville I would think about it for the house and bring my older Breville to the office.


----------



## crebel

I think the most expensive tea I buy is the Oriental Beauty from gongfu-tea.com and it's "only" $40/2 oz.  I still consider that an indulgence (and Santa better darn well be bringing me a new bag of it  )

I know several of the regulars buy from Adagio.  Have you ever bought Adagio through Amazon?  I did not realize I could order from them through Amazon (everything I looked at Prime Eligible, too!)  That could be very handy to be able to use Amazon gift cards to further enable my tea collection.

What are some favorite teas specifically from Adagio?  I'm looking at an Earl Grey blend called Moonlight Earl Grey, sounds interesting.  Anyone familiar with that particular blend?  I tend to prefer Earl Grey "creams" to pure Earl Grey.  The addition of vanilla or whatever they add to make it a cream Earl Grey makes them seem smoother to me while still giving me that yummy bergamot aroma and taste.


----------



## MichelleB675

Resurrecting this thread because Winter is coming and I'm ready for some tea.

I cleaned out my stash of old teas that I hadn't touched in years (mostly flavored black teas from Adagio), I did keep the tins though, because those cute little tins can be used for other stuff or more teas.

I placed a small order from Harney and Sons. A purple mug with lid and infuser, samples of Royal Wedding and White Christmas and a 4 oz tin of Holiday Herbal.

I usually go for herbals, but I do like white and green teas and am open to others. I love Golden Moon's Coconut Pouchong and I enjoyed a few flavors from Adagio and 52teas.

I'm looking for a really good Jasmine tea. I've had some Jasmine Pearls but I don't know what brand they were and don't remember the quality. I think I made some ice cream out of them at one point and I remember liking that lol.  The Chinese restaurant I go to had some that tasted good and they said it was a blend of Jasmine and Oolong, so I would like to find a blend like that.

The last few years I didn't have a lot of time so I just used tea K-cups, which were ok, but I'm ready to go back to loose leaf. I would like to find something similar to Twinings Winter Spice (camomile blossoms and the flavours of crisp apples, cinnamon, cardamom and cloves) because that was yummy and I can imagine how much better it would be with loose tea.

I may try to take a trip to the dreaded mall tomorrow to see what Teavana has before they close.

So, any suggestions? preferably places that have sample or small sizes, so I can figure out what I like without wasting a lot of tea that I don't like. I'm open to most anything. I love flavored teas, but am willing to try others.


----------



## crebel

MichelleB675 said:


> Resurrecting this thread because Winter is coming and I'm ready for some tea.
> 
> I'm looking for a really good Jasmine tea. I've had some Jasmine Pearls but I don't know what brand they were and don't remember the quality. I think I made some ice cream out of them at one point and I remember liking that lol. The Chinese restaurant I go to had some that tasted good and they said it was a blend of Jasmine and Oolong, so I would like to find a blend like that.


Hi Michelle! You'll be shocked to hear me recommend gongfu-tea.com, my go-to tea shop in Des Moines, Iowa. They are speedy in filling on-line orders. Their Jasmine Pearls are the best I have found. They also have blooming Jasmine tea balls which are beautiful and a lot of fun to watch bloom in a clear pot. I think the pearls have the most pleasing taste and aroma, though.

I rarely drink whites or herbals, so I'm not much help to you there. For a flavored black tea, their seasonal Holiday Blend (available now) is extremely yummy - kind of a chai blend with the addition of orange peel and winter spices. I've never purchased anything from them that wasn't high-quality. You might have fun browsing through the on-line shop.

Let us know what you find wherever you end up!


----------



## MichelleB675

Thanks Crebel  I saved that site to shop through later. I usually go for the low/no caffiene teas so that I can drink more without getting jittery. I save the higher levels of caffiene for the days I skip my morning cup of coffee.

I decided that making a trip to the mall for 1 store that is probably getting low on stock was not worth the price of the parking and all of the walking to get to the store lol.. so I ordered some things from Teavana I ended up with Recover Wellness Tea, Samurai Chai Mate, Youthberry Wild Orange Blossom blend, Pineapple Kona Pop, and some of the Belgian Rock Sugar. And found a $10 off $30 order coupon 

and on the subject of teaware.. I'm so conflicted, I have trouble deciding if I should get my favorite color (purple) or to match my kitchen (red). The infuser mug I ordered was purple, I figure mugs don't need to match the kitchen because they are personal anyway, I found this pretty set at Amazon that I am tempted to buy https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LYE1BSA/ it also comes in red on another page, but I do love that purple.


----------



## crebel

Pretty, I think you should splurge on one of each to avoid the dilemma!

Does it irritate anyone else when they can see the photographer and the equipment in the reflection of the product page picture? 

eta: Plenty of herbal, white, green and decaf teas available at Gong Fu as well. I just don't have any recommendations because I haven't tried any of them except the Lavender Sencha, and OMG, you would LOVE that one. I can't believe I forgot to mention it!


----------



## MichelleB675

LOL I may end up with both at some point.  and yes the reflections bother me too.

I'll add the lavender one to my wishlist along with the Pacific Breeze Oolong, that sounds lovely.


----------



## dgrant

I've consolidated down to just Russian Caravan and English Breakfast in loose tea at home, as well as basic bagged & tagged black tea for when I'm in a hurry and just want caffeine without muss or fuss. 

Amusingly enough, my darling man turns out to prefer basic bad British black tea (Typhoo, PG tips) to anything loose and high quality - says after so many years of drinking that in Africa, he just prefers the taste as comforting and familiar.


----------



## MichelleB675

My Harney and Sons order arrived today, I love the purple cup and the holiday herbal tea smells fantastic. I got a few  free samples with the order but don't remember what they all were, I know one was Darjeeling loose leaf. The other 2 were tea bags.

I was at Home Goods today and looking through the teas and found Tea Forte Mountain Oolong for $4.99 and a Green Infuser cup with a selection of teas for $12.99. I didn't really NEED a second infuser cup, and don't really care for the color but I wanted to try the teas, and it was cheaper than the set I was looking at online. So green apple colored mug is a bonus lol. The Mountain Oolong smells soooo good!


----------



## MichelleB675

Golden Moon Teas is having a nice deal right now, 3 bags of their 3 best sellers for $3 + shipping.

English Breakfast, Masala Chai and Moroccan Mint.

https://www.goldenmoontea.com/pages/why-goldenmoontea

I don't think I've tried those 3 but I have tried some of their others and they were very good, especially the Coconut Pouchong. And I think they used to have a nice rose tea, but I don't see that now. Anyhoo if those 3 teas are something you may like and have wanted to try Golden Moon's teas, now would be a good time


----------



## dgrant

Oooh, Moroccan mint. Thank you for reminding me of that lovely tea... I have some honey that would go perfectly with!


----------



## crebel

I bought Puerh touchas today at Gong-Fu tea - "Sticky Rice". Apparently this is a commonly known Puerh, but new to the store. This stuff is yummy, yummy, yummy. Kind of a nutty aroma (sister says it smells like popcorn) and it tastes like it smells, supposedly due to the addition of an herb called Nuo Mi Xiang that gives it the aroma and taste of sweet sticky rice. I believe I have added another tea to my "regular" teas to always have available. Highly recommend.

http://www.gongfu-tea.com/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=439

I also replenished my Cream Assam, Lavender Sencha, and Irish Breakfast teas.

eta: Holy Moly, I just got an e-mail from Mr. Mike of Gong-Fu tea. Before any of you go rushing to order Sticky Rice Puerh online, I apparently bought the last of the current stock of touchas they just got in the middle of September. They plan on making it a regular part of their stock teas, but may not have it available again for a couple of months.


----------



## Atunah

You bought all of the sticky rice puerh, didn't you. Its not nice not to share 

That one sounds really good, I am putting it on my list for my next order. If they have it in stock by then. I need to drink down some of what I have for now anyway. But I do need some milk oolong again. They do have the best of that at gong fu and I tried many.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> You bought all of the sticky rice puerh, didn't you. Its not nice not to share
> 
> That one sounds really good, I am putting it on my list for my next order. If they have it in stock by then. I need to drink down some of what I have for now anyway. But I do need some milk oolong again. They do have the best of that at gong fu and I tried many.


*whimpers* - I only bought a small bag (2 oz?), but that is at least a dozen individually wrapped touchas (I got 3 steepings out of one yesterday). I can send you one to try! I stocked up on the Milk Oolong last time I was there; I agree, it's the best I've found anywhere.


----------



## MichelleB675

That one does sound yummy. I'll have to wait until January to order from there, but I'm working on a list that I want to try. I'll probably order 2-3 to start, then decide from there.

Lavender Sencha, Cape Town Rooibos, Jasmine Dragon Pearls, Ancient Happiness, Jasmine Bai Hao, Lotus, Milk Oolong, Pacific Breeze.


----------



## MichelleB675

I finally made it to the mall to Teavana yesterday, their last day is today. They didn't have much left, maybe 8 types of tea, around 40-45 bags total. Hubby picked out some Silver Needle and Strawberry Daiquiri.


----------



## MichelleB675

I'm sipping on Golden Moon's Coconut Pouchong this morning, I'm on my 2nd steep. It's the last I have of it so I'm going to stretch it a bit, I may steep 1 more time.

I got a KitchenAid electric kettle for Christmas, it's red and has preset variable temp. Tea tastes so much better now that I'm not nuking the water.

I learned about a few different companies that I've either already ordered from or planning to in a few weeks. I still plan to try Gong-fu.

Sipsby - Monthly subscription. $15 You take a profile quiz based on your tea habits and preferences and they send you 3-4 samples of teas from different brands based on your profile. I filled out my profile and then debated for a few days before deciding to subscribe, and while I was waiting they sent me a $10 coupon off the first month, so that made up my mind really fast. If I hadn't got that coupon, I would have used one from the many review/unboxing videos about Sipsby, so it still would have been a good deal. I'm looking forward to my first box.
They also have a point system towards subscription discounts, from reviews and referrals, so If you're interested in subscribing, you can either use my referral link https://www.sipsby.com/pages/referral?code=5fdd039hrnjhudk or use sipsby.com

Another one I learned about is Tea Chai Te. https://www.teachaite.com

Someone was raving about their Mt Hood Vanilla so I wanted to try that. I ordered 1 oz of the Mt Hood Vanilla, 1 oz of Short Sands Chai, and 2 oz of Vanilla Rose Chai. The vanilla rose is yummy, not a really strong chai, it's more of a backup singer to the vanilla and rose, which is exactly what I was looking for. I got a free sample of Ginger Peach black tea. The shipping was really fast and I was updated by email when it shipped, when it was out for delivery and when it was delivered. The only thing I didn't care for was the tea packaging. the 1 and 2 oz comes in those fold over tab bags like when you grind your own coffee at the grocery store. I transferred them to some tins. They do also have some packaged in tins, I just didn't order them.

And this one I plan to order from as soon as I can. Whispering Pines (whisperingpinestea.com), I have heard rave reviews about the quality of all of their teas. I'm most interested in trying the Golden Orchid (black tea w vanilla beans) and Art of Darkness (Shou Pu-erh and cocoa nibs).

I hope everyone is drinking some fabulous tea in a warm place (it's so dang cold out! currently 9 here).


----------



## MichelleB675

If anyone likes rose teas, you must try the Rose Oolong from What-Cha, it is wonderful.


----------



## Atunah

Is it a very strong rose flavor? I don't think I have ever had a rose flavored tea. I have had some with other flowers in it like cornflower, which is in some of the earl greys I have had. Sounds interesting though. 
I am not familiar with What-cha. Have to check them out. I need another tea place like I need another book in my tbr.  

I been drinking mostly the same teas lately. I get like that sometimes. I find something I like and then I glom onto it until something else catches my fancy. Although i do have some regular teas in rotation all the time. 
Right now I have the Assam Mokalbari and the Vietnam Kim Tuyen from TeaGschwendner. I bought a pound each of them in my last order as I went through the normal size much faster than the other teas I bought. The Mokalbari is a really nice flavorful stong-ish assam. Strong but not overwhelmingly so. The Yuyen has layers and its just a really refreshing type of tea for me. I like making that one by the pot, 4 cups. All mine.  

I am waiting for Gong-Fu to get some fancy stuff in stock that crebel is raving about and i also need some more of their milk oolong and a couple of others. I try not to order from too many place at the same time, but rotate so the tea stays fresher. 

I also have some newer Sencha I got straight from Japan. That stuff is fresh. So so good. I have one of those neat teapots with a side handle and built in strainer. just for the japanese greens usage. 

My Breville tea maker is still going strong by the way. Its almost 4.5 years old now. So even though it was not the cheapest tea making thingie I ever bought, I use it all the time and it has held up really nice. 

I can also confirm that oxy clean can be used to remove tea stains from everything, stainless, plastic, etc. Just soak it with it in hot water. I have a tea stain remover I use for my breville and I was wondering what was in it. I think there are 2 different things in it and one sure acts just like oxy clean. The one without the blue flecks in it. So it doesn't have too much scent in it. I still have plenty of the cleaner product to  last me a long time, but I was curious about the oxy clean and soaked one of my plastic strainers in it and it came out clean. 
My husband uses one of those plastic miracle tea maker thingies. You put tea in, then water, let it steep and then set it on top of a mug to release the fluid on the bottom. That thing gets really a lot of built up. Of course he leaves his tea steeping for hours. He'll drink it after it steeped all night and heats it up in the micro. *shudders

Its been nasty, rainy and cold today. Perfect tea weather. I have had some Assam and also some Marzipan tea today. Yum.


----------



## MichelleB675

What-Cha is in London. The shipping charge is really reasonable though, and it took maybe 6-8 days to get here.

I only ordered Oolongs from there, 100g of the Taiwan Jin Xuan Rose Oolong (oolong and rose petals), 50g of a Mystery Oolong (Nepal Rolled Oolong was what I received on this one), 10g of the Vietnam Red Buffalo Oolong. And received a sample of the Thailand Jin Xuan Sticky Rice Oolong as well.

I like the idea of the 50g mystery tea. you can choose to let them surprise you with anything or specify black or oolong or get a collection 150g of black, green and oolong. 

For the rose, I'm drinking from an infuser mug, 194 degree 2 minutes. The first steep I didn't taste much rose til the bottom of the cup, the second the rose was stronger, and the third was still lovely. I could probably get another steep or two out of it but the 3 16oz mugs of it have my eyes floating. It's a lovely tea. It makes me very happy. I will definitely order from What-Cha again.

GF Milk Oolong is at the top of my list to try next. Along with the Jasmine Pearls and Baozhong. Maybe the Lavender Sencha and Osmanthus Oolong too if finances allow.


----------



## Atunah

Ha, floating eyes. That is a really good description for drinking a wee bit too much tea.  
I run into that with some fine oolongs. I want to steep them as many times I can, but I can only drink so much fluid at one time or in a short time. Especially caffeinated. I usually only do the 8 ounce when I do oolong. So even if I steep it 4 times, I'll have 32 ounce. Which is still a bit, but I can stretch it out over a time, making sure the leaves are out of the water and get to cool a bit. 

What Cha looks like a fine site. I don't mind ordering from other parts of the world. I order sencha all the way from Japan after all. Just not in need of any new teas, but I'll keep them in mind for oolongs. They seem to have some nice sounding ones there, nice selection.


----------



## MichelleB675

It is a really nice site. I've been looking at Yunnan Sourcing too but there is so much there that it's overwhelming.

I have been drinking a lot less soda lately. And not adding sugar to my white and oolong teas. Some herbals seem to need a bit to balance the flavors, and I still have issues with black teas so I still add some sugar or honey to those too. I guess it will take a while to get my tastebuds to forget years of oversteeped black tea. I have definitely hooked on oolongs though. Sooo good.

I ordered a smallish (14 oz? $9) white teapot from Adagio. for letting my tea float a little more freely without an infuser. I'm just not ready for a gaiwan yet. I like the idea of it but I'm clumsy so I know it will end in scalded fingers and broken ceramic and messes to clean up.

I use my kitchenaid electric kettle for heating water. I love that kettle.

I don't have a lot of tea (yet) it's all mostly contained in a single bin. Except a few samples and tins that I pulled from the bin to use for cold brewing.


----------



## Atunah

Oh just you wait. I used to have one teeny shelf in a cabinet of tea. One. Then it took over 2 shelves across 2 cabinets.

Then I ran out of cabinet space and eventually I bought a DVD rack. Same one I have for my actual DVD"s and CD's, just a darker color. Then I thought I'll never fill it up with teas, I'll have all this space for my tea thingies like filters, smaller pots and some cups. Bwahhhhhhhh.

This is my tea shelf today. Its in bad need of dusting and re-organizing. But I took the pic just now with no fiddling.

Look forward to something like this


----------



## MichelleB675

LOL. Nice shelf.


----------



## crebel

^^ Nice tins in that picture, where did they come from and what are you using for labels?  I got some tins from GF and picked different colors for different types; black for black teas, silver for whites, red for puerhs. I have tried using sticky file labels on them, but don't have much luck with them staying on.  So now the lovely tins are stacked away and things remain in the re-sealable foil bags from GF.  I need to reorganize and I only have maybe 1/3 of the teas you have!

Michele, IMO the Osmanthus Oolong from GF is just "okay", drinkable, not anything special like the first OO I tasted. I have never replenished it after the first bag I purchased. Lots of teas from there I'd rather spend my money on.

People who resteep their teas, talk to me about it.  I know many pages ago we discussed how each steep decreased the caffeine in black teas.  I don't steep anything besides puerhs more than once now because I just don't find the 2nd or more brews as flavorful or satisfying.  Do you ever add additional leaf before a 2nd brew? Same temperature for your water, same length of time for the brew? Maybe I'm not doing it right ... 

I don't know if it matters, but I rarely make less than a 6-cup pot of tea at a time, digital water kettle for proper temperature water, top-hat tea infuser in the pot, and I set a timer and remove the infuser when the timer rings.


----------



## Atunah

I am trying to reduce a bit. The containers with the labels facing away are empty. I just haven't taken them out yet and replaced with cups or pots. Shelf isn't currently stable enough for heavier things. Cause the floors are wobbly and carpeted. But I can put my filters there for now and a couple of smaller cups. I just don't have enough space for anything.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> ^^ Nice tins in that picture, where did they come from and what are you using for labels? I got some tins from GF and picked different colors for different types; black for black teas, silver for whites, red for puerhs. I have tried using sticky file labels on them, but don't have much luck with them staying on. So now the lovely tins are stacked away and things remain in the re-sealable foil bags from GF. I need to reorganize and I only have maybe 1/3 of the teas you have!
> 
> Michele, IMO the Osmanthus Oolong from GF is just "okay", drinkable, not anything special like the first OO I tasted. I have never replenished it after the first bag I purchased. Lots of teas from there I'd rather spend my money on.
> 
> People who resteep their teas, talk to me about it. I know many pages ago we discussed how each steep decreased the caffeine in black teas. I don't steep anything besides puerhs more than once now because I just don't find the 2nd or more brews as flavorful or satisfying. Do you ever add additional leaf before a 2nd brew? Same temperature for your water, same length of time for the brew? Maybe I'm not doing it right ...
> 
> I don't know if it matters, but I rarely make less than a 6-cup pot of tea at a time, digital water kettle for proper temperature water, top-hat tea infuser in the pot, and I set a timer and remove the infuser when the timer rings.


The green tins are from enjoyingtea.com. I bought them years ago, a bunch of them after I got the shelf. The black ones are from Harney's tea. Their teas come in tins already. I cut out the labels of the bags of tea and stick them on with scotch tape. So I can change out the labels easy. The tape is almost invisible, one strip down each side. I never mix flavored tins with non flavored teas. Even vinegar rinses don't get some of the flavors out. Then I pour the teas in. The green canisters have an inner rubbery seal first that fits on tight and then the outside metal one. So they protect the tea nice. I suppose you could use double sticky tape and no tape would show, but I like it to be easy removable if I change teas out.

I only re-steep japanese greens like sencha, Oolong of course and yes, Puerh. I don't re-steep black teas or regular green teas. Maybe once in a blue moon, but not in general. Black especially for me only tasted the way I like it with the first steep.


----------



## MichelleB675

maybe this will help. https://meileaf.com/resources/pdf/mei-leaf-tea-brewing-guide.pdf

But some teas just do not do well with resteeping, unless you add more tea, which I don't like to do. Usually if something doesn't have enough flavor for 2-3 steeps, I just clean out my mug and make a different tea.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I only re-steep japanese greens like sencha, Oolong of course and yes, Puerh. I don't re-steep black teas or regular green teas. Maybe once in a blue moon, but not in general. Black especially for me only tasted the way I like it with the first steep.





MichelleB675 said:


> But some teas just do not do well with resteeping, unless you add more tea, which I don't like to do. Usually if something doesn't have enough flavor for 2-3 steeps, I just clean out my mug and make a different tea.


Thanks! Guess I'm not doing it wrong after all I had the impression, for who knows what reason, that folks were re-steeping every tea they make unless they were a really delicate white or something. I'll stick with 2nd and 3rd brews (occasionally) of puerhs and happily making completely fresh pots of pretty much everything else.



MichelleB675 said:


> And received a sample of the Thailand Jin Xuan Sticky Rice Oolong as well.


Have you tried this tea yet? Is it a leaf or a toucha? I am so anxious for GF to get the Sticky Rice touchas back in stock.

Doesn't look like I will make it to GF this weekend. We've had about 7" of snow in the last 2 days, expecting another weenie inch tonight and then a 6+ inch blast on Friday. I'm not driving in that!

I'm also a big fan of rose tea. GF used to carry rose touchas that I loved, but they lost their source for them several years ago. The rose fragrance and taste was subtle. I now have a tin of "Rose Petal Black" from The Tao of Tea (company out of Oregon according to the label) that I believe I picked up at Trader Joe's. It is literally a blend of a high quality Keemun and red rose petals. Strong rose fragrance and very floral taste. Quite tasty, practically a dessert tea.

Ooooh, available from Amazon and a prime item!


----------



## MichelleB675

I haven't really had any greens that I wanted to resteep yet, I'm sure I would if I had some jasmine green. But most of the ones I have are fruity, part of a sampler or a freebie and I just didn't like the flavor enough to have more than one cup at a time. The white teas I've had resteeped really nicely. Oolongs were best. I don't have much luck with black teas. 

I haven't tried the Sticky Rice Oolong yet, I can try it tomorrow and let you know how it is. Pretty sure it's leaf.

I have seen some rose toucha sold at several places online and kept meaning to ask what kind of wrapper GF's had on them or if they were loose in a bag, I've seen some with pink and some with white. Maybe we can track down the same or similar for you somewhere else. I would love to try them. So far I'm not fond of puerh, but I'm willing to keep trying.


----------



## MichelleB675

It's definitely leaf.

http://what-cha.com/thailand-jin-xuan-sticky-rice-oolong-tea/

It smells just like jasmine or basmati rice. Tastes like it too. It has a natural sweetness, and is very smooth and creamy. The sample I received said to do 1 tsp per cup, 185 degrees for 1-2 minutes. I used a bit more tea than that. The first steep has a lot of flavor I bet this one will go a few more times.

I'm not sure how often I would drink it but I will definitely order more. It's a very interesting tea.


----------



## crebel

Thanks for the Sticky Rice oolong review.  The picture of the leaf itself on the site looks like GF's Milk oolong; those rolled leaves that bloom out huge and vibrant green when brewed.

It seems it's the addition of an herb, Nuo Mi Xiang, that gives this oolong (semi-oxidized between green & black) or GF's fermented puerh (black) to create the 'sticky rice' aroma/flavor. I'm guessing the puerh version holds up better to re-brew.  I didn't find any discernable difference in taste between the 1st and 2nd brews, 3rd brew still very good but was as far as I was willing to go.

You asked about the packaging for the GF touchas. I don't recall any markings on the individually wrapped rose touchas, just thin white paper and however many added up to the weight within in the resealable foil bags. I believe the sticky rice were the same and the organic puerhs I currently have are also that way (just like pictured for that particular tea on the GF site).

I didn't care for puerh the first time I tried it, so maybe my tea taste buds have evolved. Now they are among my favorites.


----------



## MichelleB675

It held up pretty well to 3 steeps. It probably would have made it 1 more. 16 oz mugs. In the 1st the rice flavor was more pronounced, in 2nd the oolong was, in the 3rd it was a balance between the 2. But nicely creamy/buttery the whole time.


----------



## prairiesky

I am not a tea aficionado, but if you do tea in a keurig, I recommend Harney and Sons Hot Cinnamon Spice.  It also comes in tea bags.
It is perfect on a cold winter morning. I got mine on Amazon.


----------



## Atunah

prairiesky said:


> I am not a tea aficionado, but if you do tea in a keurig, I recommend Harney and Sons Hot Cinnamon Spice. It also comes in tea bags.
> It is perfect on a cold winter morning. I got mine on Amazon.


I have that one in loose tea from harneys. It is really good, but I can't drink too much at once. I also have to use paper filters for that one as it flavors everything it comes into contact with. Wouldn't make that in my breville teamaker for example. It is really good on a cold day, or rainy day.

I dug out a thermos carafe I have had in the closet for a long time. I don't think I used it more than a few times for coffee. It was actually clean. 
I am on the testing phase now to see if its useful or if I have to get a better one. This is Thermos brand, ugly green plastic and the glass stuff inside. I have had tea in it for 1.5 hours so far. I need something that goes for at least 8 hours so I can make a pot of 6 cups or so and put it in for the rest of the day. Anyone have any suggestions on what brand and style actually keeps stuff hot? And I mean hot, not lukewarm.


----------



## prairiesky

This spiced tea reminds of a tea that was served in Boulder, CO.  When our daughter was in high school, the basketball finals were in Boulder.  I looked forward to breakfast with this tea at a local restaurant.  I never could find anything that was similar, until now.  It is strong, but that's what I like about it.


----------



## Atunah

prairiesky said:


> This spiced tea reminds of a tea that was served in Boulder, CO. When our daughter was in high school, the basketball finals were in Boulder. I looked forward to breakfast with this tea at a local restaurant. I never could find anything that was similar, until now. It is strong, but that's what I like about it.


It has quite a kick in it. I actually had some today. Its been really cold, for us its cold. And although I have had this tea for some time, it still has a lot of flavor left. Unlike some flavored teas that lose some of the flavor as they get older. Still plenty of kick in it. And it kind of heats me up from inside out because of the cinnamon. And whatever else is in there, its not just cinnamon, but I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> It has quite a kick in it. I actually had some today. Its been really cold, for us its cold. And although I have had this tea for some time, it still has a lot of flavor left. Unlike some flavored teas that lose some of the flavor as they get older. Still plenty of kick in it. And it kind of heats me up from inside out because of the cinnamon. And whatever else is in there, its not just cinnamon, but I can't put my finger on it.


The site info says there are 3 types of cinnamon, orange peel, and cloves. So kind of a cross between a cinnamon tea and Constant Comment? If you like that blend of flavors, try a little of the Gong Fu "Holiday Blend" (only available late fall and winter) next time you order from there. It always reminds me of a good chai plus orange peel. I buy enough when it is available seasonally to have on hand year round. A great choice when it's really cold!


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> The site info says there are 3 types of cinnamon, orange peel, and cloves. So kind of a cross between a cinnamon tea and Constant Comment? If you like that blend of flavors, try a little of the Gong Fu "Holiday Blend" (only available late fall and winter) next time you order from there. It always reminds me of a good chai plus orange peel. I buy enough when it is available seasonally to have on hand year round. A great choice when it's really cold!


I think TeaGschwendner has a similar type autumn type seasonal. I had tried that one, but I still prefer the Harney's. I'll keep an eye out for gong fu for next season and try theirs too. I don't like those flavored teas all the time. I am pretty much a straight type tea drinker at this point, but there are a handful of flavored ones I like once a day or so. Like a desert. Instead of actual carbs. 

How will I know if Gong fu gets the sticky rice tuochas in? I just check in the cart? I think I am going to just place a order for now since I do need my milk oolong and a couple of others. I can always get the sticky rice some other time later.

I don't want to run out of tea like you are apparently going to. 

Still snowed in?


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I think TeaGschwendner has a similar type autumn type seasonal. I had tried that one, but I still prefer the Harney's. I'll keep an eye out for gong fu for next season and try theirs too. I don't like those flavored teas all the time. I am pretty much a straight type tea drinker at this point, but there are a handful of flavored ones I like once a day or so. Like a desert. Instead of actual carbs.
> 
> How will I know if Gong fu gets the sticky rice tuochas in? I just check in the cart? I think I am going to just place a order for now since I do need my milk oolong and a couple of others. I can always get the sticky rice some other time later.
> 
> I don't want to run out of tea like you are apparently going to.
> 
> Still snowed in?


We got 4 more inches of snow overnight, I think we've had 12-14 inches total in the last week. Hopefully the weather forecasters are correct and we are done with snowfall for at least the next week! DH has still been out every day. His car even made it out the unplowed driveway this morning; me, I don't drive in this stuff!

I'll let you know when the sticky rice tuochas are available again, Mr. Mike is supposed to email or call me as soon as he has them. I was really shocked yesterday when I realized how low my tea supplies are getting *shudder*.

I think I wasn't paying enough attention because I have planned to get to the big city every weekend for the last month and each time has been postponed. I do still have a large full tin of the Holiday Blend because I stocked up as soon as it was available this year and, like you, I only do flavored teas once or twice a week. I'm pretty sure they still have it in stock now if you want to try it.

Let's just say GF is going to be REALLY happy with me when I either walk in next weekend or break down and order online this week ...


----------



## Atunah

You'll be doing the BIG order to restock.  

I don't blame you for not driving if you don't have to. I do not miss the snow from back in Germany. Oh I hated when I had to get out, find my car under the snow, drive 1.5 hours on the autobahn to work in horrible snow and then plow my way back home in the dark. Then I had to first shuffle out the drive way just so I could put my car out of the street back into it. And the ice, ugh. I used to put vaseline and nivea on the rubbers of the doors to open them and have cardboard all over the windows. I do not miss that mess. The stress each day just driving in that stuff did me in. 

But now I am used to warm weather and when the cold front hits, I get all shivering.


----------



## Jane917

Thanks for the link to Tea Chai Te. It is not too far from my house, but over a river and through a lot of traffic, so I placed an order on-line. I ordered Vanilla Peach Apricot, Caramel Creme Brûlée, Rooibos Market Spice, Mt Hood Vanlla, and Spiced Vanilla Chai. All 2 oz portions. That should hold me for a while.


----------



## MichelleB675

You're welcome. The person I spoke with from there was very friendly. Shipping was pretty fast, should be ever faster for you. The Mt Hood Vanilla is yummy. I haven't tried the rest of those, but I did see the Vanilla Peach Apricot mentioned in a youtube video and they seemed to love it. 

I need to order from there again, they have several more teas I want to try. But I'm trying to wait til I finish up what I already have so I can decide which ones I want more of.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I mostly drink tea with milk and sugar. We often use Lipton tea bags. But Tettly (perhaps wrong spelling) tea bags come with different flavors. My favorite is tea bag with cardamom (ilachi)...


----------



## Ceramic

Jane917 said:


> Thanks for the link to Tea Chai Te. It is not too far from my house, but over a river and through a lot of traffic, so I placed an order on-line. I ordered Vanilla Peach Apricot, Caramel Creme Brûlée, Rooibos Market Spice, Mt Hood Vanlla, and Spiced Vanilla Chai. All 2 oz portions. That should hold me for a while.


I used to order leaf tea from Tealicious in Brisbane, Australia. They did a French Earl Grey with vanilla and rose petals. I wasn't keen on the rose, so ended up making my own with earl grey leaf and vanilla pods. That reminds me, I drink soy milk now, so I could get some vanilla soy milk to go with earl grey!


----------



## crebel

Ceramic said:


> I used to order leaf tea from Tealicious in Brisbane, Australia. They did a French Earl Grey with vanilla and rose petals. I wasn't keen on the rose, so ended up making my own with earl grey leaf and vanilla pods. That reminds me, I drink soy milk now, so I could get some vanilla soy milk to go with earl grey!


Vanilla soy makes great lattes. I particularly like it for a chai latte. Nice creamy mouthfeel. I've tried it with vanilla almond milk as well, but it's not as satisfying.


----------



## Ceramic

crebel said:


> Vanilla soy makes great lattes. I particularly like it for a chai latte. Nice creamy mouthfeel. I've tried it with vanilla almond milk as well, but it's not as satisfying.


Soo creamy. Didn't think of using it in lattes. When I rarely have coffee, thats what I have.


----------



## Jane917

MichelleB675 said:


> You're welcome. The person I spoke with from there was very friendly. Shipping was pretty fast, should be ever faster for you. The Mt Hood Vanilla is yummy. I haven't tried the rest of those, but I did see the Vanilla Peach Apricot mentioned in a youtube video and they seemed to love it.
> 
> I need to order from there again, they have several more teas I want to try. But I'm trying to wait til I finish up what I already have so I can decide which ones I want more of.


I have already received a shipping notice!


----------



## MichelleB675

Jane917 said:


> I have already received a shipping notice!


 Woohoo!


----------



## MichelleB675

GF Cream Assam is lovely cold brewed, I also put a bit of ground vanilla bean in the mix too. The cold brew tea tastes a bit like cream soda.


----------



## Ceramic

MichelleB675 said:


> GF Cream Assam is lovely cold brewed, I also put a bit of ground vanilla bean in the mix too. The cold brew tea tastes a bit like cream soda.


Sounds nice &#128522;


----------



## Jane917

My Tea Chai Te order arrived yesterday. I am sipping MT Hood Vanilla. It is so good. I also got a sample of Apricot Rooibos, which I downed yesterday. I have 4 more of their teas to try. I am sure the MT Hood will be a re-order.


----------



## MichelleB675

Awesome.

David's Tea has free shipping on all orders right now so I placed a small order. I have been holding off because I didn't want to spend $50 to get free shipping, and didn't want to spend $10 to ship 1-2 teas. So I was happy to see a free shipping deal.


----------



## crebel

Finally made it to the Gong-Fu tea shop today and I am fully restocked, whew!  I bought a little under 2 pounds total of tea - should last me a couple of months. I got:

Cream Assam
Irish Breakfast
Keemum Hao Ya
Nandi Hills
Golden Emperor
Organic Puehr tuochas
Milk Oolong
Frozen Summit Oolong
Ti Kwan Yin Oolong

Alas, still no Sticky Rice tuochas in stock, but I did find 2 in my small stash of tea at my sister's house, yay (and they are in a dark pink wrapper with symbols).

I'm having Milk Oolong as I type. All is right with my world.


----------



## MichelleB675

I'm glad you made it to restock. I'm going to try to get my Milk Oolong next month, along with some other stuff.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Finally made it to the Gong-Fu tea shop today and I am fully restocked, whew! I bought a little under 2 pounds total of tea - should last me a couple of months. I got:
> 
> Cream Assam
> Irish Breakfast
> Keemum Hao Ya
> Nandi Hills
> Golden Emperor
> Organic Puehr tuochas
> Milk Oolong
> Frozen Summit Oolong
> Ti Kwan Yin Oolong
> 
> Alas, still no Sticky Rice tuochas in stock, but I did find 2 in my small stash of tea at my sister's house, yay (and they are in a dark pink wrapper with symbols).
> 
> I'm having Milk Oolong as I type. All is right with my world.


Nice loot. . Any new ones in this batch? Or you had tried all those before. Putting together my order. I just got some restock from teagschwendner and now I need some stuff from gong fu. Then I am set for a while.

I was worried about you without tea in stock. You might go postal without your daily pots.


----------



## crebel

Five were repeat orders, four were new to me. The new-to-me teas were the Keemum, Nandi Hills, (wrong name earlier) Emperor's Gold, and the Ti Kwan Oolong.  I plan to start with the Nandi Hills (a Kenyan micro-batch tea) tomorrow morning and will post what I think as I try each.

If the descriptions said "roasted", "malty", or "nutty" and I liked the aroma when I inhaled fragrance from the container, I got some to try.


----------



## MichelleB675

Which Ti Kwan Yin Oolong did you get? the Monkey Picked or Wuyi?


----------



## crebel

MichelleB675 said:


> Which Ti Kwan Yin Oolong did you get? the Monkey Picked or Wuyi?


I got the Wuyi Shan. I've had the Monkey Picked and wasn't wild about it at the time, my notes say "too light, not full-flavored even at different strengths, water temperatures, and brewing times." The Monkey Picked is also a little more than twice the price (17.50/2 oz vs $7.50/2 oz of the Wuyi Shan). It will be great if I'm happy with less expensive one, won't it? I'll probably try this one yet today. I'm only brewing mugs of tea today instead of a whole pot of anything so I can keep testing the new ones.

I had the Nandi Hills this morning. It's good, and a fine value for this price ($6 for 2 oz of leaf). A basic black tea, smooth, slightly malty. I tried it both plain and with milk. I think it's not a strong enough tea for milk, needs to be left alone. Will be a good early afternoon pick-me-up tea, but I'll stick with the Cream Assam or Irish Breakfast for my 'wake up' tea.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> I got the Wuyi Shan. I've had the Monkey Picked and wasn't wild about it at the time, my notes say "too light, not full-flavored even at different strengths, water temperatures, and brewing times." The Monkey Picked is also a little more than twice the price (17.50/2 oz vs $7.50/2 oz of the Wuyi Shan). It will be great if I'm happy with less expensive one, won't it? I'll probably try this one yet today. I'm only brewing mugs of tea today instead of a whole pot of anything so I can keep testing the new ones.
> 
> I had the Nandi Hills this morning. It's good, and a fine value for this price ($6 for 2 oz of leaf). A basic black tea, smooth, slightly malty. I tried it both plain and with milk. I think it's not a strong enough tea for milk, needs to be left alone. Will be a good early afternoon pick-me-up tea, but I'll stick with the Cream Assam or Irish Breakfast for my 'wake up' tea.


As I am making a list as we speak, your drinking notes are going to come in handy.

So far I got Milk Oolong, cream assam, organic cylon black tips. Nandi Hill sounds interesting. 
I know I have liked the blue spring Oolong in the past and the "blue" pepples just look so cool. I also intrigued by the rift valley oolong, a oolong from Kenya, not something I have ever seen. 
So I'll probably pick a couple of oolongs to the ones I already had. I like trying new stuff and they are selling 2 ounce bags so commitment is not so great.


----------



## MichelleB675

I tend to like the lighter/more delicate flavored teas, so the Monkey Picked may work for me, but I'll probably still try the Wuyi first because of the price difference. I still can't seem to like many black teas, especially without some sugar. Which is strange that I like Lapsang but i just really love that smoky flavor. I will probably buy 2oz of that. I want to use some for cooking as well as drinking.


----------



## crebel

I like the Wuyi Shan! It is a pretty light gold color when brewed, doesn't taste as grassy as it smells, slightly astringent. I'm guessing it would be bitter if left to steep too long. I have re-brewed 3 times and may try a 4th.  I have tried it both plain and with a little sugar and maybe slightly prefer the lightly sweetened - I'm thinking plain during the day, lightly sweetened for an evening brew.  I'm likely to buy this again.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> I like the Wuyi Shan! It is a pretty light gold color when brewed, doesn't taste as grassy as it smells, slightly astringent. I'm guessing it would be bitter if left to steep too long. I have re-brewed 3 times and may try a 4th. I have tried it both plain and with a little sugar and maybe slightly prefer the lightly sweetened - I'm thinking plain during the day, lightly sweetened for an evening brew. I'm likely to buy this again.


And that is the ti kwan yin not the red cape wuyi shan, right? I have a lot of red underline in the spell checker here.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> And that is the ti kwan yin not the red cape wuyi shan, right? I have a lot of red underline in the spell checker here.


Correct. I should have been more specific!


----------



## MichelleB675

So far, I'm not impressed with the teas I got from David's. They smell great and look pretty. But oddly they both have too much flavor and not enough flavor.  It's like I can taste the flavor but there is no substance to it. And an aftertaste that I don't like. So probably won't be buying tea from them again, but will keep the link in my bookmarks to look at their teaware every so often.

So far I haven't had any major mishaps with my gaiwan. I need to fiddle with the tea/water ratio a bit to get the strength to my liking. I tried some Art of Darkness (puerh & cocoa nibs) and Magnolia Oolong in it. The Art of Darkrness I had the amount right, and it tasted like an earthy bittersweet chocolate. The Magnolia Oolong I had too much tea and it was way too strong, it took a few steeps to get through the roasty flavor to the floral.


----------



## WDR

I have to laugh. I'm learning about a lot of new and exotic teas in here; I really need to try those rose teas, they sound interesting.

But when all is said and done, I still keep coming back to my favorite, Bigelow _Constant Comment_. I finally ordered it as a loose tea, and yes, the flavor is definitely better than via a tea bag. I think the key here is I am probably using a bit more tea when I steep it loose than what they put in a tea bag.

My mother used to have a tin of it when I was a child, and I loved just opening the tin and smelling it. For the record, I STILL like opening the tin and just smelling it!


----------



## WDR

<sigh> I broke my teapot.  Put it in a spot where I even noted was not a smart place to put it. I bumped one thing, and that lead to a chain reaction that freed the teapot from the restrictions of friction and it enjoyed a glorious moment of zero-gravity before coming rudely to a stop on the floor.

Superglue certainly restored its form quite nicely, but a crack in the handle indicates that this teapot---an antique no less---will never be used as a teapot again. Superglue can't handle the thermal cycling and becomes undone after a bit.

Soooo.... I am in the market for a nice teapot. Doesn't have to be a cadillac model, but it does have to be at least 20oz.---I don't make dainty cups of tea, I make huge mugs of tea.

Does anyone have any good sites they can recommend that sell decent teapots?


----------



## crebel

I've been considering this teapot from Amazon. It's a basic "Brown Betty" - type stoneware pot, 48 oz., and very inexpensively priced at $19.95, several color choices too!



You can find teapots of just about every style, color, size, and price range at Amazon. Browsing can send you down the rabbit hole for hours ...


----------



## Atunah

I have that "brown" Betty. But in cobalt blue. So I guess its a "Blue Betty"  
The one I have though is a real betty made in England, so it was a few bucks more. $26

Mine isn't as big though, 2+ cups of tea it holds, I got the smallest one. 

When I make enough for my carafe and an extra cup, I use my new Malmo glass pot I got from Teagschwendner. Its cheap, made in Holland and the large permanent filter fits right in it. I been making a pot each day like that. I actually didn't have a large teapot as I usually just make 2 cups or so. But now that I have a thermos, I go to town. 

The Betty one is really nice though, it keeps the tea hot quite nice and just has such a old world look about it. 

Yeah, its a very deep rabbit hole when it comes to teapots. When I needed a big one, I just didn't want to spend too much, or have to search for days. That is why I got the one from TG.  I like seeing the tea steep. And I don't keep it in there to cool down, I put it in the thermos after so it works.


----------



## Jane917

I also have a Brown Betty. The only thing I do not like is that it has no infuser. I have to put my loose tea in an infuser or use tea bags, or just tolerate the tea leaves that pour in my cup. Other of my teapots similar to Brown Betty catch most of the tea leaves in the spout. 

I also have some glass pots. One is made like a French Press, so I can remove the tea leaves. However, it only makes 2 cups.


----------



## crebel

The teapot I use daily now is stoneware, similar style to a Brown Betty, but has a painted design and was purchased locally.  I put my tea leaves in a top hat infuser and it fits right in/on the pot when I remove the lid.  I heat water in a digital electric kettle, pour it over the leaves, cover the pot with a cozy, and set a timer.  When the timer goes off, I remove the infuser basket, place the lid back on and have 6C of tea ready to drink.

The combination of the stoneware pot and keeping a cozy over it between pours keeps it plenty hot for at least 4 hours.  I will confess to rewarming a mugful in the microwave if it cools off too much before the pot is empty. Or I just pour it over ice and enjoy it cold.

I only use my clear glass teapot when I'm brewing a blooming flower tea just because seeing the flower bloom is part of the experience.  I prefer being able to remove the leaves from the pot so they don't continue to brew.


----------



## Jane917

crebel said:


> The teapot I use daily now is stoneware, similar style to a Brown Betty, but has a painted design and was purchased locally. I put my tea leaves in a top hat infuser and it fits right in/on the pot when I remove the lid. I heat water in a digital electric kettle, pour it over the leaves, cover the pot with a cozy, and set a timer. When the timer goes off, I remove the infuser basket, place the lid back on and have 6C of tea ready to drink.


I am never sure which tea infuser will fit correctly. Can you point me to the one you use? Thanks.


----------



## crebel

I've purchased mine when I'm physically in the Gong-Fu store, but it's pretty much like this one from Amazon. Mine don't have a handle, (which I think I would really like), but a wider brim - hence the name "top hat" they call them at GF, I guess. They fit in a cup, mug, or pot; easy to clean and don't stain like the plastic one that came in my 4-cup Bodum glass teapot.


----------



## Atunah

I have a stainless steel one similar to that, minus the handle. It doesn't have quite the large rim as the GF one does, I got mine at TG. But I kept burning my fingers trying to get it out of the mug so I am using the plastic ones that TG sells. I think they are Finum. I clean them like the other stuff with the teastain remover. And the larger of the plastic fits perfect into my Malmo glass pot. In the description TG said they use that combination in their stores to brew tea. 

I can actually just make tea by throwing the leafs right into the big pot as I pour it into the thermos anyway. I have one of those strainers you put over the cup and it fits over the thermos. I think I'll do that next time. Much more space for leaves that way too.


----------



## HappyGuy

Looks like you could use one of those infusers as a strainer also.


----------



## Jane917

I just need to figure out what fits in my Brown Betty.


----------



## passerby

My next-door neighbor just converted me to French Vanilla Tea.


----------



## MichelleB675

Mmmm vanilla tea.


----------



## WDR

Jane917 said:


> I just need to figure out what fits in my Brown Betty.


This!

One of my favorite tea infusers is a Death Star infuser that is a tad on the large side, but is great for unfolding teas such as Dragon Pearl Jasmine Tea. But the size makes it difficult to fit into a teapot. So, I'm focusing on teapots with large enough lids to allow me to use this infuser. Letting the tea float freely in the teapot works, but it requires a careful pour to keep tealeaves from pouring out or clogging the spout and more work to clean out the teapot when I'm done with it. Easier to dump the leaves out of an infuser right into the trash or compost than to rinse them out of a pot into the sink.


----------



## Atunah

The Malmo I got from TeaGschwendner doesn't have spout to speak. Its more like a coffee pot so its easy to clean out. Yes, I have to get the leaves out afterwards, I don't put them in the sink grinder. This is only an issue when i use really large leaf tea as I use the large size Finum filter in it otherwise. But that requires the teapot to be totally full or the water doesn't reach all the way above the tea line. 









A while back I bought tea socks. I can't recall where I got them from now and they are larger than those finum paper filters, but those also require good cleaning as they are fabric and reusable

My husband makes his tea in this thing. Its the easier for him and he doesn't have to think much about it. 








yes its plastic, but no BPA. And course it only makes one large mug. I have one too I still use at times. It really is easy, especially for resteeping. Then just turn upside down and dump the leaves in the thrash. Its husband proof.


----------



## MichelleB675

At one point I was thinking about getting the one from Adagio. But for now I'm happy with my infuser mug, or gaiwan, or the little 14 oz white (wish it was purple) teapot from Adagio.


----------



## MichelleB675

I got my GF order today. I had a cup of the Lavender Sencha a little bit ago. It was lovely. Thanks for suggesting it. I bet it would pair nicely with those little lavender cookies that I love so much.


----------



## crebel

MichelleB675 said:


> I got my GF order today. I had a cup of the Lavender Sencha a little bit ago. It was lovely. Thanks for suggesting it. I bet it would pair nicely with those little lavender cookies that I love so much.


Yay! I'm so glad you enjoyed it. I like pairing it with a plain butter or shortbread cookie. Let us know if you try it with the lavender shortbread and whether that leads to lavender overload.

This morning I drank a pot of good old Irish Breakfast tea and this afternoon I'm working on a pot of GF's Frozen Summit oolong. I can't quite decide whether the Frozen Summit will be a repeat purchase. When brewing a potful, it has a really grassy aroma which I don't care for but that doesn't come through in the taste. It is a little floral with some spicy undertones; I'm not getting the nutty/roasted flavors the description says. I will brew a second potful with these leaves and see what changes. I'm thinking good for an occasional tea, maybe not a "regular".


----------



## MichelleB675

I want to try the Frozen Summit someday too.

I have a cup of Milk Oolong this morning. I remembered what it reminds me of. A few years ago I was making some sweet corn ice cream (Jeni's Splendid Ice Creams at Home recipe) and that's what it smells like, hot milk and corn. I followed the directions on the pkg for the first try, I usually do my oolongs with cooler water than that. But it worked out fine. The tea tastes smooth and buttery. So good.


----------



## MichelleB675

You were right crebel. The jasmine pearls are absolute heaven. Love the tea.

It's especially yummy in my new mug. It has cute kitties and fish bones all over it. Purrfect for a crazy cat lady. I found it at HomeGoods yesterday. I probably should have bought 2 though, it's very delicate.

I also picked up a tin of Harney and Sons Hot Cinnamon Sunset (same as Hot Cinnamon Spice) to try since everyone raves about it and didn't want to bother with an order to get the loose tea. After I finish the tin of teabags, I'll order some loose Hot Cinnamon Spice, because I LOVE it. and YAY I don't need to add sugar to it.


----------



## crebel

MichelleB675 said:


> You were right crebel. The jasmine pearls are absolute heaven. Love the tea.
> 
> It's especially yummy in my new mug. It has cute kitties and fish bones all over it. Purrfect for a crazy cat lady. I found it at HomeGoods yesterday. I probably should have bought 2 though, it's very delicate.
> 
> I also picked up a tin of Harney and Sons Hot Cinnamon Sunset (same as Hot Cinnamon Spice) to try since everyone raves about it and didn't want to bother with an order to get the loose tea. After I finish the tin of teabags, I'll order some loose Hot Cinnamon Spice, because I LOVE it. and YAY I don't need to add sugar to it.


It is great that you are 3/3 in loving the GF teas in your last order!

Without looking back through, is it you that likes the occasional Lapsang Souchong? I don't care for the smokiness at all, but saw a thread in the tea subreddit the other day where someone added culinary lavender to their Lapsang. I thought that sounded interesting and might get a Lapsang sample to try that.

Does anyone else ever create their own blends from individual teas they already have? I have been committing what I am sure some would consider tea sacrilege and making morning pots of tea with 4 spoons of Irish Breakfast and 2 spoons of Oriental Beauty. It gives me that strong wake-up tea I prefer with the honey notes of the more delicate oolong. It also makes the expensive Oriental Beauty go a lot farther, so that's a plus!


----------



## MichelleB675

It was me that talked about the lapsang souchong. I haven't had it straight yet, just blended in Tea Chai Te's Short Sands Chai and some Russian Caravan from The Tea Spot. I saw that lavender/lapsang combo mentioned over there too and plan to try it. I'm going to order some Lapsang next time I order from Harney and Sons, since it's such a strong smell, I thought it would be better for it to ship in a tin rather than a bag. I already have the dried lavender.

So far I haven't mixed teas yet but I have a few combinations in mind.


----------



## Atunah

I have a whole bag of the hot cinnamon spice in the house from Harney's. Its very flavorful.  

I do mix at times. Usually just 2 teas, so I can get a better idea. Oolong goes well with darjeeling I found. I had a cheapo oolong that wasn't doing anything on its own, but mixing it with some black, it came alive. 

I also have a large tin I labelled "mystery tea". What I do with that is throw all the almost empty tins in there. So if there is only a teaspoon  here, or 2 there, it goes in there. Shake it up and its always different. Only non flavored teas, but anything from black to oolong, green and white goes in there. Hubby loves that tin. He likes his tea strong and often at the end of the tin is all the dust and small particles, so it tends to be a bit stronger.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I have a whole bag of the hot cinnamon spice in the house from Harney's. Its very flavorful.
> 
> I do mix at times. Usually just 2 teas, so I can get a better idea. Oolong goes well with darjeeling I found. I had a cheapo oolong that wasn't doing anything on its own, but mixing it with some black, it came alive.
> 
> I also have a large tin I labelled "mystery tea". What I do with that is throw all the almost empty tins in there. So if there is only a teaspoon here, or 2 there, it goes in there. Shake it up and its always different. Only non flavored teas, but anything from black to oolong, green and white goes in there. Hubby loves that tin. He likes his tea strong and often at the end of the tin is all the dust and small particles, so it tends to be a bit stronger.


I love your mystery tea idea, gonna steal that one!


----------



## crebel

I found one lone sticky rice tuocha in a cup in my tea cupboard last night!  I had probably pulled it out of the bag to send to Atunah and never got around to it (sorry/not sorry  ) .  

I brewed it in my 4-cup teapot and am on my third resteeping (one last night when I found it, 2 this morning), still so yummy.  I'm going to give it one more go and see how it holds up.


----------



## Atunah

Its like christmas in March for you. Like finding the treasure gold like the Lagina brothers, oh wait.............


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Its like christmas in March for you. Like finding the treasure gold like the Lagina brothers, oh wait.............


Ha! I even know exactly what that reference means! The gods frowned upon me for not sending you the sample and I did not get to try brewing it for the 4th time. I dropped my little glass Bodum teapot when I was heating water and broke it which sent the infuser bouncing and the tea leaves onto my counter and floor.  But it was really wonderful for the first 3 brews.


----------



## Atunah

Ouch, sorry about your teapot. I am always afraid with my glass things as I can be a clutz.


----------



## MichelleB675

Sorry about your teapot


----------



## crebel

I'm drinking a potful of GF's Golden Emperor today.  It's a Yunnan black. Good, but not a favorite for the price.  A little sweet, I'm getting the 'apricot' notes the mention in the description, but nothing I would call 'roasted'.  I think I need more leaf next time. It's a pretty leaf, long golden tip leaves.


----------



## MichelleB675

I had some Vietnam Red Buffalo Oolong in my gaiwan this morning. I did 5 steeps and it could have probably gone another 5-6 but I never make it that far. Really nice oolong.

I have been cold brewing a bit lately. The sage apple blossom from tealyra was fantastic cold brewed. Harney's Spiced Plum was ok, it had a nice flavor but tasted weak. It would probably work better with a bit of black or white tea mixed in to give it some body, the rooibos didn't come through as much. Now I have some Harney's Paris in a pitcher, I'll strain it tonight and probably drink some of it tomorrow.


----------



## HappyGuy

Hey, look what I found.


----------



## passerby

HappyGuy said:


> Hey, look what I found.


Just ordered a copy of this from my local library. Looking forward to reading it. Thanks, HappyGuy!


----------



## Ceramic

MichelleB675 said:


> I have been cold brewing a bit lately. The sage apple blossom from tealyra was fantastic cold brewed. Harney's Spiced Plum was ok, it had a nice flavor but tasted weak. It would probably work better with a bit of black or white tea mixed in to give it some body,


The Spiced Plum tea sounds excellent. I had a teabag tea of vanilla and honey black tea. It was lovely.


----------



## MichelleB675

Ceramic said:


> The Spiced Plum tea sounds excellent. I had a teabag tea of vanilla and honey black tea. It was lovely.


The Spiced Plum is good, but their new Mulled Plum Cider is better, I think.


----------



## Ceramic

Cool Michelle. I don't know that I'd like a cidar one.

I'm using teabag flavoured tea at the moment. A few hours ago I had a yummy strawberry, rasberry, and loganberry tea. Next purchase will be a pomegranate one.


----------



## crebel

Stopped in at GF this morning while I was in town. Mr. Mike was there and asked specifically about whether you are enjoying your teas, Michelle!  I was happy to tell him yes.

I got some back-in-stock but new to me Tibetan Tiger (don't you love the name?), described as: "This is a very interesting early-morning eye-opener. The finest Assam, Darjeeling and Oolong teas are blended at precise proportions designed to get your day off to a good start."  Since I was there as soon as they opened today and had to scrape and defrost my van to get there, it seemed like the day to try it.    It's pretty good, but my tastebuds seem to prefer the more malty aspects of higher Assam blend or pure Assam for a strong breakfast-type tea.  When I get home I may brew with half Irish Breakfast and half Tibetan Tiger to up the Assam.

Then again, it may grow on me in future brews.  I thought the Kenyan Nandi Hills was just okay the first time I tried it and now I've decided I love it - bought a bigger bag of that today!

Bad news on the Sticky Rice puerh, he says it comes from his least reliable (in terms of shipping) supplier who keeps telling him "2 weeks", but he will be shocked if he receives any before July and maybe even as long as November  I can find Sticky Rice oolong from other vendors, but I've don't find it in an aged puerh anywhere else (and certainly not in mini-tuocha form). Sigh ...


----------



## Atunah

Well, I am glad I never tried the sticky rice then. Cause what if I really really liked it.  

So that means I can get my order in as soon as I have a completed list and not wait anymore. 

I have had the Tibetan Tiger in the past. I got it as a kind of replacement for the diplomats tea from Teaschwendner. There they mix a darjeeling and a Oolong only. I liked both of them and the Gong fu "version" is a lot cheaper. And maybe a bit more rounded as they also have assam in it. I liked it as an afternoon tea, rather than a wakeup breakfast. Yes, assams are much more stronger/malty tasting for that. I also used lower than boiling temp to brew the tibetan, just like the diplomats. Because of the Oolong in  it and darjeelings I usually brew also just under boiling. 

eat: there are a lot of red underline spell thingies in my post. I am not going through those. I always get those when we talk tea.


----------



## MichelleB675

That was nice of him to ask. I am enjoying everything very much and have been suggesting GF to  other people whenever possible. I want to place another order soon, I have my eye on the Baozhong, Jin Xuan and Genmaicha.

I saw some sticky rice touchas somewhere earlier, they had both cooked and uncooked versions. I'll have to backtrack and see if I can find them again.

*edit* that didn't take as long as I thought. It was at Stash.


----------



## crebel

MichelleB675 said:


> That was nice of him to ask. I am enjoying everything very much and have been suggesting GF to other people whenever possible. I want to place another order soon, I have my eye on the Baozhong, Jin Xuan and Genmaicha.
> 
> I saw some sticky rice touchas somewhere earlier, they had both cooked and uncooked versions. I'll have to backtrack and see if I can find them again.
> 
> *edit* that didn't take as long as I thought. It was at Stash.


You are awesome! Ordered and on it's way to my house. All I got was the smallest order of the aged and didn't go down the rabbit hole of looking at all the possibilities, so adding shipping for just one bag of tea was not overly economical, lol. Can't wait to see how it compares. Thank you so much for the find.


----------



## MichelleB675

You're welcome. I hope they are good.


----------



## crebel

I discovered this new tea/tea tins vendor on Amazon while perusing another site today. The prices are high, but I know KBoarders will appreciate the tins. I'm so tempted! Here are a few of them.


----------



## Atunah

Oh those are so cute. There is a War and Peach, which cracked me up.  

And a Pride and Peppermint. Those would make great gifts I think.


----------



## crebel

Also from the vendor:  "Coming soon are new titles: - Pu'er Rabbit - Anise in Wonderland - Pekoe Pan - Anne of Green Tea Gables - Sense and Sencha-bility"

I love the idea of them, no clue how tight they are for ongoing storage if I decided to pay the price.  Fun gift idea anyway!


----------



## Atunah

Don't think they'll be air tight. Maybe good to store cookies in. Or for those that have a lot of samples and teabags laying around. Or beads, or bookmarks if one collects those. Knickknacks.


----------



## MichelleB675

Harney and Sons is having a 25% sale on green and oolong teas.

I order some Li Shan oolong, Pan Asia (Bancha green with crysanthemum), Hunan Mao Jian, and Jeju Sejak (Korean green). The Li Shan is pricey ($22.50 for 2 oz on sale) but I had some loyalty points to use, so I got $8 off and that made it more affordable.

Crebel you mentioned wanting to try Dong Ding, they have some on sale. $15 for 2 oz. Free shipping.


----------



## crebel

The Sticky Rice puerh mini-tuochas arrived today from Stash tea.  I was going to wait until I finished a pot of Frozen Summit to try it, but couldn't and just brewed a 4-cup pot.  It is absolutely perfect, almost caramel tasting, I love, love, love this tea!  Thanks again for pointing me to a new source, Michelle, I don't intend to EVER be out of this tea in my cupboard.

The reason I made the Frozen Summit this morning is because my current research showed it is basically a Dong Ding so I guess I already know I do like Dong Ding! I would like to try a more heavily roasted/oxidized version than what GF carries, but I will probably gorge myself on the Sticky Rice for a bit now and not buy anything else I haven't already tasted.


----------



## Atunah

Oh wow, I guess I'll have to get some of this sticky rice stuff after all. What a recommend from you crebel.  

Dong Ding, Ding Dong.  . Is that a cool name for a tea or what. I'd just like to walk around saying that to everyone. 

I'll do what you did on Stash tea. Just go in, pack some Sticky Rice into the cart, not look left or right and order. I do not need another big stash of tea. Pun intended.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I'll do what you did on Stash tea. Just go in, pack some Sticky Rice into the cart, not look left or right and order. I do not need another big stash of tea. Pun intended.


Definitely safer ordering that way! Also, not a bargain, but a reasonable value. There were 16 mini's in the bag, so with S&H a little over $1 a piece. Considering I'll get at least 12 cups of tea (already on my second 4-cup brew using only 1) per tuocha, I'm good . I've already looked at a re-order and it's telling me no shipping charges if I double the order (so maybe free shipping over $20?), even better!


----------



## Atunah

I don't see anything about free shipping, it says up to 245.99 its $4.95. So at least I'll get 200 grams to make shipping worthwhile. Maybe you get a special because you have ordered before?

Just to be clear, you got the cooked version, not the uncooked?


----------



## crebel

Yes, the cooked (blue and white wrapper).  

I think the shipping must not show up on the total until checkout is complete, I see the same prices you did. So getting double the amount for the same shipping charge is the better value.


----------



## MichelleB675

Awesome, I'm so glad you found some that you like. I'll have to try it soon. I got home from grocery shopping and errands to find a box from Adagio, but I don't feel like washing my teaware after using it, so I'd rather just not have tea than leave it sitting out all night. I'll have to have tea twice tomorrow to make up for not having any today.


----------



## Atunah

So I went and ordered 3 packages of crack, I mean sticky rice.  
I trust crebel that much when it comes to tea.  

I went, signed up for an account, got lost in the mug section. Got an email for $5 off first order over $25 and went to the tea, put in cart, put in code, checked out and paid. I did not look at any other tea. I put sticky rice in the search bar. I don't wanna know what else is there. Bad enough I got side tracked by the mugs. Thankfully they have so many I could never make my mind up anyway.  

I basically pulled a Monopoly. go directly to jail don't go to start, or whatever it says.  yadda yadda. 

Now I wait for the tea. 

I remember the days when we had to drive 5 miles just to go to a store. 2 hours to find decent clothes. And you had to buy what was there. I remember having one phone in the hallway with a rotary dial. I remember having 2.5 TV channels that played mostly westerns and oompa music shows. I remember when you had to look stuff up in books, never knew anything else that was out there. Now I grab a flat rectangle and punch some keys, or touch some spots. And then I wait for what I wanted and picked out. As short as 1 hour now. What the heck has happened. 

AND GET OFF MY LAWN.................... Oh, I don't have a lawn.


----------



## MichelleB675

LOL I saw a few kitty mugs on there I want, but haven't ordered anything yet. so tempting.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> So I went and ordered 3 packages of crack, I mean sticky rice.
> I trust crebel that much when it comes to tea.
> 
> I went, signed up for an account, got lost in the mug section. Got an email for $5 off first order over $25 and went to the tea, put in cart, put in code, checked out and paid. I did not look at any other tea. I put sticky rice in the search bar. I don't wanna know what else is there. Bad enough I got side tracked by the mugs. Thankfully they have so many I could never make my mind up anyway.
> 
> I basically pulled a Monopoly. go directly to jail don't go to start, or whatever it says. yadda yadda.
> 
> Now I wait for the tea.
> 
> I remember the days when we had to drive 5 miles just to go to a store. 2 hours to find decent clothes. And you had to buy what was there. I remember having one phone in the hallway with a rotary dial. I remember having 2.5 TV channels that played mostly westerns and oompa music shows. I remember when you had to look stuff up in books, never knew anything else that was out there. Now I grab a flat rectangle and punch some keys, or touch some spots. And then I wait for what I wanted and picked out. As short as 1 hour now. What the heck has happened.
> 
> AND GET OFF MY LAWN.................... Oh, I don't have a lawn.


WooHoo! My first order took about a week to get to me. I can't believe you went ahead an ordered 3 bags before tasting it, on my recommendation *gulp*, just to take advantage of the $5 coupon. I really don't think you will be disappointed, but I know you'll give us all your honest opinion, even if you aren't wild about it (and I'll absolutely take it off your hands for what you paid).


----------



## Atunah

Its tea, Its Pu-er, how bad can it be.  

If I totally hate it, which I don't think will be the case, I will send it to you. It wasn't just to use the $5 coupon, although it helped, but overall it brings down the shipping cost per package. Or so I tell myself.


----------



## Atunah

Tea is on the way. They claim it will get here by tomorrow on the USPS site. Its priority mail. But it only left yesterday and Portland is a long way away. We'll see. No change since it arrived at Portland distribution center yesterday at 8pm. 
Plus I'll have to hunt down the postal person and they refuse to deliver to the door. They only go to the office and that is only open for 3 hours on Saturday. Sigh.


----------



## crebel

Wow! That will be fast if you get it -- the joy of living in a bigger city than I do! I'm anxious to find out what you think.


----------



## Atunah

It arrived. I had to put a new zerowater filter in my pitcher first before brewing. Its brewed and sitting next to me. Interesting smell of the typical pu-er smell but with that sticky rice undertones. Warm smelling, for lack of better word. I did 3 minutes for the first steep, is that what you did crebel? One puck properly weighs 6 grams so perfect for 2 cups of water. I have a little teapot with that size and used a finum filter so I can take it out and kind of dry off in between. 
I took a sip and promptly burned my lips and tongue. Since its brewed with boiling water. Duh. Before I killed my taste buds I got a very nice warm, rice and puer taste. Helpful is it. I really like what I been tasting so far. Its just so sippable. 
As I am typing I keep sipping. Oh yum, now I can actually taste properly as its not boiling in my mouth anymore. 

Oh this is going to be a good all day sipping tea. I can see this is going to be addictive. I keep sipping and then want to sip again. Very smooth. hmmmm.

Sorry crebel, I don't think you'll be getting that one. Mine, all mine 

eta: I was also going to add that yunnan sourcing also carries some mini ones and larger cakes of this type
https://yunnansourcing.com/search?q=Nuo+Mi+Xiang

I have ordered from them long time ago, they used to be on ebay. They are quite reputable, but they do ship directly from China. But I calculated their most save type shipping when buying say 500 grams of the mini, it comes out to just over $8 per 100 grams. So its another source in case Stash also runs out.

Stephen Colbert actually drank their sticky rice on his show. Video is on the bottom of this page
https://yunnansourcing.com/products/2015-yunnan-sourcing-nuo-mi-xiang-ripe-pu-erh-tea-and-sticky-rice-herb


----------



## crebel

I'm so happy you like it!  I've been brewing one puck in a 4-cup pot at boiling for 5 minutes. Subsequent brew at 6-7 minutes.  Did you stalk your mail person this morning? 

For a dessert-like treat sometime, add a little sweetner (I like rock sugar) and a dollop of cream.  It really brings out the caramel-like notes and tastes like a creme brulee.  I'm just saying ...


----------



## Atunah

You are trying to get me to be bad, aren't you. I'd have to use stevia or some thing like that as I don't use sugar. I am not really into putting sweet in my drinks though, although I drink the occasional latte with sugar free syrups. 
I can try some sweetener in it in one of the steepings. I guess I make mine stronger than you then, I use half the water. But I always have used 3gr per cup of tea for about everything. I steep less time though, So I guess it evens it all out in the end. I am about to try a 2nd steep


----------



## Atunah

I am liking the 2nd steeping a tad more than the 1st even oddly. Its still very strong so I'll see how many steepings I can get. Its going to be a lot of fluids, so there is no way I could do 4 cups at a time.  . I can only drink so much during the day.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I am liking the 2nd steeping a tad more than the 1st even oddly. Its still very strong so I'll see how many steepings I can get. Its going to be a lot of fluids, so there is no way I could do 4 cups at a time. . I can only drink so much during the day.


I do think my longer steeping time for one in more water probably ends up about the same, but I think it also weakens further brews. Sort of like I'm already doing that second brew in the first (that probably makes zero sense)  Those little pucks are really compressed hard, aren't they? When I tried a shorter steep time, the cake wasn't even completely separated. I suppose that's why gawain brewing creates different layers with each brew as more leaf opens up, maybe I'll try it one of these days.

And yes, I'm trying to get you to be bad, but just occasionally! It really is a treat to add sweetner and cream (I use evaporated milk, actually), once in a while. Of course it is a strong enough tea to stand up to some additions as well. Have I mentioned I am wild about this particular tea?? 

How much tea do you drink in routine day? It would be rare for me to drink less than one 8-cup pot worth. As I am having a lazy day and we are in a blizzard warning for this afternoon (  swear, swear, cuss, cuss for the middle of April), I've already gone through an 8-cup pot of Cream Assam, am now working on a 4-cup, second brew of last night's Sticky Rice, and am already thinking about a 4-cup pot of Milk Oolong or Lavender Sencha for tonight. I may need an intervention.


----------



## Atunah

You are not well.  

Well, usually I brew by 2 cups, small 2 cup pot poured into a nice double wall glass 2 cup mug, or make a big pot for me and hubby. But with this Puer, I want to get the most, like oolongs, so I have to do lots of steepings. So I drink on average probably 5-10 cups of tea a day. I also drink 2-3 cups of coffee. So if I steep this puer 3 times, I am up to 6 cups. But I think it can be steeped 4 times, I'll see. 
I think one could take the filter, put it in a bag and store in the fridge for next day steepings. 

It does take a while to break the puck up. 

I can't believe you guys still have blizzards.   I am running the AC already.


----------



## MichelleB675

After I had a mug of Jeju Sejak this morning  I wanted something different and decided to revisit Victorian London Fog. I didn't like it the first time I tried it, no surprise there, black teas really aren't my thing, but usually with a little sugar I like them more, didn't work for this one because I also don't really care for bergamot or citrus flavors when they overpower the rest of the flavors.. But this time I added a few pieces of rock sugar and a bit of cream and that was a heavenly cup of tea. It helped tame the bergamot. I may have to have a tin of that later, because I love the lavender and vanilla in it.


----------



## crebel

I'm pretty sure I would love the Victorian London Fog if I ever got around to ordering it.  I do have to be careful of Earl Grey's and teas with bergamot in them.  I love the flavor and especially the scent, but darn if that oil doesn't give me heartburn if I drink more than a true teacup full.

This last time I re-ordered Sticky Rice tuochas from Stash I added a bag of "Super Irish Breakfast Tea".  It is described as the "espresso" of breakfast teas with more Assam and a blend of some Ceylon (supposedly higher caffeine than regular Irish breakfast tea).

Today is the first time I brewed it after having to fast last night for some bloodwork this morning and not getting any tea until after noon.   it will definitely wake you up and cure what ails you!  Very happy with this one, it really is the closest thing I have found since returning from our Ireland vacation to the wonderful proprietary blend they served me every day by the potful at Dromoland Castle.

I will continue to buy regular Irish Breakfast tea from Gong-Fu, but I will add a bag of this yummy STRONG tea whenever I re-order Sticky Rice from Stash.


----------



## Atunah

Nooooooooooooooooo, now you did it crebel. You ventured out to the rest of the site. You are doomed. You forgot the rule. Get in, buy the sticky, get out.  

I am still brewing the sticky rice. I have neglected my other teas for the first few days. I just been drinking that one. Since it makes 2 cups each time an I can re-steep like 3-5 times. Slowly getting back to my normal teas.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Nooooooooooooooooo, now you did it crebel. You ventured out to the rest of the site. You are doomed. You forgot the rule. Get in, buy the sticky, get out.
> 
> I am still brewing the sticky rice. I have neglected my other teas for the first few days. I just been drinking that one. Since it makes 2 cups each time an I can re-steep like 3-5 times. Slowly getting back to my normal teas.


Addictive, isn't it? My enabling work is done 

I did break the rule *hangs head in _sleight_ shame*. I admit my thinking was to fill out the max amount for the shipping cost level I was at and I had already ordered plenty of sticky rice.  I did stay out of the teaware section ...


----------



## MichelleB675

I will definitely order a ton of Victorian London Fog, unless I find a nice lavender vanilla black tea that doesn't contain bergamot somewhere else. 

Speaking of lavender, I cold brewed some lavender sencha today and that is a lovely cold tea.


----------



## Atunah

Ok, I need to make my list of gong fu teas I need to order. Course I didn't write them down yet so I probably forgot some of the recommends. 
Be kind and list some of those again? Pretty please?  

Here is what I got and what is on my list. Some of them are my favorites already

Milk Oolong
cream assam
Lavender sencha 
Nandi Hills

The rest fell out of my head.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Ok, I need to make my list of gong fu teas I need to order. Course I didn't write them down yet so I probably forgot some of the recommends.
> Be kind and list some of those again? Pretty please?
> 
> Here is what I got and what is on my list. Some of them are my favorites already
> 
> Milk Oolong
> cream assam
> Lavender sencha
> Nandi Hills
> 
> The rest fell out of my head.


Others I think you mentioned re-ordering or trying new are:

Wuyi Shan oolong
Organic Ceylon tips
Blue Spring oolong
Holiday Blend (I think probably still in stock)
Tibetan Tiger (although not one I will probably repurchase)
Oriental Beauty oolong (if you're feeling $ flush - it's truly wonderful)

Have fun ordering!


----------



## MichelleB675

Crebel have you ever tried GF Spice Tea?


----------



## crebel

MichelleB675 said:


> Crebel have you ever tried GF Spice Tea?


I have smelled it but not tasted it. To me it seemed very cinnamon heavy and I couldn't smell anything else. I always keep their Holiday Blend in stock for a "spice" tea instead.


----------



## MichelleB675

I plan to try the Holiday blend when it's back in stock. I love Harney's Hot Cinnamon Spice, and pretty much every chai I've tried. 

Adagio has a seasonal one called Bonfire that I want to try if it shows up again this year. 

I love spiced teas almost as much as I love floral and oolong.


----------



## crebel

I do see this season's Holiday Blend is gone, I thought there was still some in the store.  I have a more than adequate supply and would be happy to send you some to try if you want to pm me your address!

If you like big cinnamon flavor, I imagine you would enjoy the Spice Blend quite well.  Their Masala Chai is one of the few GF teas I do not enjoy, not spicy enough for me, leaning toward cardamom only.


----------



## MichelleB675

Thanks for the offer, but I need to work on the current stash I have before taking on more tea lol. I will probably wait a bit before ordering any more. I have the monthly sipsby box coming soon, so that should be enough new tea for a bit.

Waiting will give me something to look forward to in the fall. I may end up trying the Spice Tea at some point, and maybe Constant Companion, but  my next order will likely be Jin Xuan and Baozhong.

I'm having some jasmine pearls this morning. Sooooo good.


----------



## Atunah

I just made something really good. Those not eating a low carb or keto diet look away.  

I made my third steeping of sticky rice puer 2 cups and put 1 TB of coconut oil in it. Yum. For those that wonder, there is a thing like bulletproof coffee and such things for keto. Since its high fat, moderate protein, low carb, its sometimes hard to get the fat into the diet without getting too much protein from meats and such. So good fats like butter and coconut oil in hot drinks are one way to do it. It would probably be good with butter too. 

It also helps with cravings since hubby always pulls out the corn chips in the evening.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I just made something really good. Those not eating a low carb or keto diet look away.
> 
> I made my third steeping of sticky rice puer 2 cups and put 1 TB of coconut oil in it. Yum. For those that wonder, there is a thing like bulletproof coffee and such things for keto. Since its high fat, moderate protein, low carb, its sometimes hard to get the fat into the diet without getting too much protein from meats and such. So good fats like butter and coconut oil in hot drinks are one way to do it. It would probably be good with butter too.
> 
> It also helps with cravings since hubby always pulls out the corn chips in the evening.


Does the coconut flavor from the oil come through in the tea? I'm sure I'd like the mouthfeel since I already like evaporated milk in strong teas, but I can't quite decide if I'd enjoy the enhancement to the flavor. I'm willing to give it a try though!


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Does the coconut flavor from the oil come through in the tea? I'm sure I'd like the mouthfeel since I already like evaporated milk in strong teas, but I can't quite decide if I'd enjoy the enhancement to the flavor. I'm willing to give it a try though!


It totally comes through. I use extra virgin unrefined CO. So one does have to like the coconutty flavor. But it kind of blends nicely with the warmish tones of the sticky puer. I am going to try butter tomorrow. Its what I usually use for fatty drinks.


----------



## crebel

Oh I love coconut and use coconut oil and coconut milk all the time.  I am just unsure about the sticky rice tea/coconut flavor combination.  Won't know until I try it!  I'm pretty game to try any new food flavors/combos so won't hesitate to give it a go.


----------



## MichelleB675

That sounds good. I bet European style butter would be good too. 

I tried Keemun for the first time a few days ago, I was surprised at how much I liked the taste of it, I had maybe 1/4 tsp of sugar in it, which is my standard starting point for black teas, some go up to 1 tsp, but the Keemun didn't need it. It was a nice rich tasting tea. I really enjoyed it and may buy more when I run out. It was from Golden Moon, but I may try GongFu next time.


----------



## crebel

Just in case people aren't signed up for the GongFu newsletter, they are offering free shipping on minimum orders of $20 through Mother's Day. Coupon code at checkout: Mother2018

They also list a tea as back in stock that I don't recall trying, Red Plum tea.  I will probably get this one. The description says:

"Although a Black Tea, our Red Plum is grown near the same famous Dragon's Well in Zhejiang Province from which our Lung Ching originates. This tea is processed using a unique method that ends-up producing a rich, malty flavor with a smoky aroma. We find Red Plum Tea to be a good accompaniment to rich foods and sweets."

There is also an herbal Chrysanthemum Blossom tea back in stock and the 2018 First Flush Darjeeling is now available.


----------



## Atunah

So I finally placed my order. Had nothing else to do while I was waiting for my hair dye to ripen on my head.  

This is what I went with

Lavender Sencha 
Milk Oolong 
Jasmine Dragon Pearls 
Osmanthus Oolong 
Red Plum Tea 
Nandi Hills Artisanal 
Wuyi Shan Ti Kwan Yin 
Cream Assam 


Needless to say, I did not need the free shipping coupon. Its free after $75 anyway.  

But I always do big orders all at once at all places. 
Some are new to me, others I have had in the past, others are standby. Its been a bit longer than I thought since the last time I ordered from Gong Fu.


----------



## MichelleB675

You'll have to let me know what you think of the Osmanthus Oolong, I've been tempted to try it.

Harney has a 20% coupon (30% if you buy more than $125). 

I'm still trying to behave. I have emptied a few samples and cold brewed the rest of a package of Teavana Pineapple Kona Pop. But I would like to empty at least 5 more things before ordering more.


----------



## Atunah

The Osmamthus was my pick for "haven't had anyone talk about it". Like I wanted to pick one tea that was new to most of us. We'll see  

I did forget to put in rift valley oolong. Next time. I wanted to try a oolong from Kenya. Apparently a rare thing. inexpensive too, but I forgot to put it on my list. I am putting it on the list right now for next time.


----------



## crebel

MichelleB675 said:


> You'll have to let me know what you think of the Osmanthus Oolong, I've been tempted to try it.
> 
> Harney has a 20% coupon (30% if you buy more than $125).
> 
> I'm still trying to behave. I have emptied a few samples and cold brewed the rest of a package of Teavana Pineapple Kona Pop. But I would like to empty at least 5 more things before ordering more.





Atunah said:


> The Osmamthus was my pick for "haven't had anyone talk about it". Like I wanted to pick one tea that was new to most of us. We'll see
> 
> I did forget to put in rift valley oolong. Next time. I wanted to try a oolong from Kenya. Apparently a rare thing. inexpensive too, but I forgot to put it on my list. I am putting it on the list right now for next time.


I have some from GF. Mr. Mike ordered it on my request after my mom brought me back some yummy OO from China and I took it in for him to try. It is a light tea, more of a spicy finish than floral, IMO. Not my most favorite tea, but good to have in the rotation for the occasional something different.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> I have some from GF. Mr. Mike ordered it on my request after my mom brought me back some yummy OO from China and I took it in for him to try. It is a light tea, more of a spicy finish than floral, IMO. Not my most favorite tea, but good to have in the rotation for the occasional something different.


I like spicy, a change for the floral that most light oolongs have. I am looking forward to trying. Thats exactly why I got it, something different and just to try something new. Have you tried about every tea they have? 

Its just nice to be able to order the 2 ounce size so it does make it easier to throw something else in the cart, even I am not sure about. I think in all my years I can count on one hand, or half a hand, having bought tea that was actually undrinkable. And that was probably more the place I got it from and who knows what. But even if I don't prefer, or super like a tea, I can still use it in general. Plop some butter in it and make bullet tea. Or it can go in the mystery tin. Haven't done that though with anything from Gong Fu. But over the years, I have ordered and bought from places where stuff was probably not the freshest, or highest quality. They still make good mixers in general.

Sipping some sticky rice right now.


----------



## MichelleB675

A while back we were talking about a post over on reddit that mentioned trying Lapsang Souchong mixed with lavender. I decided to try that this morning, with one tiny change, a pinch of ground vanilla bean. It has a very interesting flavor. It was just enough lavender and vanilla to take the edge off the Lapsang and add a little bit of different flavor, but if you didn't know what was in it you probably wouldn't be able to figure it out unless you had a super nose.


----------



## Atunah

PSA PSA

My tea order suppose to arrive tomorrow. My usps is telling me its in my city. Tea is sitting somewhere just waiting to be brewed. By me.  

Good thing is, tea has less caffeine than coffee. So I can try lots. And lots.  

While I wait for new apartment cable company to fiddle with the holes behind my TV. Apparently Spectrum is coming. Sigh, I hate changes.


----------



## crebel

WooHoo!  It will be good to hear your tasting thoughts on the new teas.  Enjoy when it gets there!


----------



## Atunah

Out for delivery. Just depends on when postal service comes. I should get a text and then I have to hunt down the apartment office peeps as USPS does not deliver packages to the door, even if you are home. it all goes into the leasing office.


----------



## MichelleB675

My Sipsby box should be here today, it's in my area.

I always peek at my account page to see what's in the box, I can't wait for surprises lol.

It says I'm getting - Yannoko Tea Everday Sencha (loose), Zest Tea Apple Cinnamon (bagged), Tiesta Tea Passion Berry Jolt (loose), and Traditional Medicinals Turmeric with Meadowsweet and Ginger (bagged).

Interesting mix this time. The Zest Tea worries me, with the  coffee level of caffiene. It's not supposed to cause jitters, but we'll see. I know I'll love the flavor, I've been on an apple cinnamon kick lately.

I drank some Teavana Recover Regain this morning,  I was having an extra wheezy allergy attack and it always seems to make breathing a bit easier so I had 2 cups to help out until my allergy pill started working.

I think my next 3 tea orders will be from Gongfu, Harney and Tea Chai Te. I've already mentioned what I want from Gongfu, and I want a tin of Victorian London Fog from Harney. From Tea Chai Te I want the Chocolate Chipotle Chai and Gingerbread Chai, but I'll probably save that order until I finish my Vanilla Rose Chai so I can add a tin of that to the order. But I still have a few teas I want to empty before I let myself order more.


----------



## Atunah

Wohoo, we have 2 tea orders coming in today. Michelle and I are going to be tasting tea all day. 

I am currently sipping on Red Plum tea. Its the first bag I pulled out. I am going to try all that I haven't had before first. So I am making 1 cup at a time. 
The red plum is interesting. Its not a flavored tea, for those that think because its called red plum. It just has the look of it and some dried fruit tones. It is incredibly smooth. I usually steep my teas around 2-3 minutes. This says 5. I kind of forgot so it was probably more like 6 minutes. That usually makes tea too strong for me. Not this one, it is still so very smooth. Not a bitter note in sight. Definitely the malt and a very slight smokeyness comes through, but also something slightly sweet and the dried fruit notes. It leaves a really nice aftertaste in the mouth, like slightly sweet, malty and wee bit fruity? Its really nice.

Its one of those teas where I actually get the tasting notes that are listed. I am usually really bad at that. 
A very interesting black tea, not like anything I have had before. And so so smooth. Hmmmm.


----------



## crebel

Oh yum! I really, really, really want to get some of the Red Plum now. "Smooth" "Malty" "Slightly sweet" are my favorite tea profiles.  Sounds like this hits them all.  Since a little smokiness comes through, might this be a tea your DH would like as well?


----------



## Atunah

DH drinks anything really. All you get from him is, "its good".  

The malty is the dominant flavor, then the sweet and slight dry fruit. The smokyness is slightly lingering, so it doesn't take over everything. 

I see how they say to have that with some rich food. I think it would be great as afternoon with some cake or something. I don't do malty in the morning, because of my stomach. But fine in afternoon or after lunch. 

Now on to the next. I could try steeping that again and I might do so next time. But I want to try something else.


----------



## Atunah

Lavender sencha. I opened it and was not sure how that is going to turn out. I like Sencha, I like lavender, in body creams and in herbs of provolone, but in tea? So brewed it and it smells..... really good. I am almost getting some nuttyness for some reason. Taste is interesting. Warm and comforting. The sencha is still coming through nicely, its not overppowered by the lavender. And let me just say that they did not skimp on the sencha. Quality that is. I am someone  that at times orders sencha straight from the farms in Japan, just cause. This is nice sencha I can taste along the lavender. 

I am not big much anymore on flavored teas, but this is nice. Its not overpowering the tea underneath and its a interesting combination. Its a nice relazing type tea I think. To calm down.


----------



## MichelleB675

I'm not going trying my teas today. I've already had the 2 mugs this morning plus a bottle of cold brewed Youthberry Orange Blossom. I will probably try the Zest Tea tomorrow morning to get me through a couple hours of mowing the lawn.

I love the Lavender Sencha. The Red Plum sounds really nice, I'll have to add that to the list to try at some point.


----------



## crebel

I agree the Lavender Sencha is a calming tea, soothing.  

I'm not very good at describing tastes by themselves, better at describing in relation to something else   but it has always reminded me of the milk oolong with lavender added, it has that creamy, milky, and slightly nutty taste and aroma.

So glad you're enjoying everything so far.  I think I got a little tea fatigue when I tried new teas one after another and started losing individual tastes of each.  I think that's why I wasn't wild about the Nandi Hills the first time I tried it, but now it is one of my go-to teas (although everything has fallen far behind my ongoing sticky rice puerh consumption).


----------



## Atunah

Ha, I had some Nandi also and found it underwhelming for now. I think I hit the fatigue. Too many teas, too hectic. Done with tasting for now. 

Michelle is doing it the smart way. I of course have no patience and had to dig in 3 different ones one after the other. 

I'll continue tomorrow and give Nandi another test run. I had the sencha lavender right before and didn't really wait long so that was probably not ideal. Plus I had some whipped cream as desert with some liquid splenda in. That can also mess with my tastebuds. 

I'll probably have some milk oolong later, I already know how that one tastes.


----------



## MichelleB675

I didn't like the ZEST tea (too much caffeine not enough flavor) or Traditional Medicinals (just didn't like the flavor).

I will try one of the other ones tomorrow. I may drink another cup of tea later, but it will probably be one of my favorites to relax after yard work.


----------



## crebel

MichelleB675 said:


> I didn't like the ZEST tea (too much caffeine not enough flavor) or Traditional Medicinals (just didn't like the flavor).
> 
> I will try one of the other ones tomorrow. I may drink another cup of tea later, but it will probably be one of my favorites to relax after yard work.


Two disappointing teas in a row, that's too bad, so sorry. The Traditional Medicinals tea sounds like it might be interesting to throw into a soup or marinade to get the benefits without trying to drink it as a straight "tea". I am not familiar with Meadowsweet so have no clue what that adds to the flavor profile, though.


----------



## MichelleB675

I'm not sure, I've had another turmeric ginger tea that was good, it was spicy. This one just seemed weak with a flavor I didn't like. could be because of the tea bag, a paper one, I should have cut it open and used an infuser mug. I may try that one again, I still have 2 left. The Zest Tea I have 3 more, and won't try it again.  

That's the downside to subscription boxes, there is always a chance you won't like what you get. I've been fairly lucky so far though. The only one that I really didn't like before this was a mint matcha. I wasn't too fond of the "Little O" puerh I tried, but that could have been first time brewer error. I still have another disc of that to try.


----------



## Atunah

I checked out that Sipsby place. Looks like they are located out of Austin. I think the only way that particular site would work for me is if I specify no flavored tea of any kind. I guess you take some quiz, which I looked up folks on youtube showing. So you can specify which flavors, decaf, if you drink for energy, relaxation, etc. I am very very picky when it comes to flavored teas and most brands are too overpowering for me anyway. I only saw like 3 brands of tea I have ever heard of that they list as partners. Might be because many are organic and that never has been very important to me so I never sought out such brands. 

I am curious what they would send if you just check one thing on each of the quiz. Like none or almost no flavors and the not check any of them. And just one for why you drink and so on. I think this is best for those that like to try a bunch of different stuff they never knew existed. So you check everything and just try out. 

I am about to have another new tea. I think I'll do the osmanthus oolong. Since I can re-steep that one. 

I am going into my eurovision cave in 2.5 hours for the first semifinals. Which I have to jump through hoops just to watch. VPN and all that stuff. I have to pretend I am in europe. All because they sold US rights to logotv and so geoblock everything from youtube, including the official stream. Even though logotv doesn't even show the semifinals at all, only the final on saturday. They even block canadians and I don't even know if they have logotv. Its been a mess now for the 3rd year. Before that, all I had to do is go go the official eurovision youtube channel and stream all 3 days. But nooooooooooo. they just had to mess it up.  
I might also check the swedish TV site. Its a wee bit hard to navigate when you don't speak swedish though.


----------



## Atunah

Osmanthus Oolong. I have no clue. Its not fruity, its not flowery. Its something. I wish I could place that note I get. Sniffing and drinking. Slightly medicinal? Slightly like a bandaid? That sounds bad but it isn't. Its like a herbally type note that is bright with a slight sharpness to it. Its a very light tasting oolong. Smooth. So I did the usualy oolong temp on my kettle, 190. But when I looked at the bag, they have it marked as 208 and 3 minutes. I did 3 minutes at 190. So next time I'll do the recommended temp to see. They usually know what they are talking about. This might need some higher extraction to get more flavor out of it. 

eta: looking at gong fu tasting notes it says light, sweet with hints of apricots. that makes sense, its the apricot note that i couldn't pin point. I got everything else. Now that I know that is exactly what it is, just not quite extracted enough. So I'll do recommended temp on it next. 

Later in the afternoon I'll try the Nandi again. While relaxed and not having had anything spicy, sweet, cheesy before. So I can actually properly gauge it. 

Last evening I had the lovely milk oolong. 3 steeps. It so so good. I had another brand in the house and I compared them. Gong fu has the smooth milky warm flavor I like while the other is more floral and has a slight chemical bite to it. I am guessing that one is a flavored one, rather than real milk oolong like gong fu one is. Even smelling them dry I can smell the chemical flavor on the other one. So glad to have the right one again.


----------



## MichelleB675

The Sipsby profile quiz has a lot of options and you can retake it as needed. Some people do only unflavored, or only herbal. I keep my options open, though sometimes I forget and add something I don't like in the quiz. I still like flavored and still look for my holy grail in certain flavor and tea combinations so I keep flavored on mine and keep going back and forth with the herbal. I like herbals but I'm picky about them so I should probably remove them from my profile soon.

I have yet to see a full list of their partners but there is a good mix of both familiar and new.  Harney pops up in a lot of boxes.


----------



## Atunah

I saw the list when you scroll to the middle of the page, there is a banner that scrolls by itself and it says "Sips by brand partners" It eventually scrolls through all of them. I see harney, Zhi tea, which is a texas company and a couple others I heard of before.


----------



## MichelleB675

Yeah I've scrolled through that, but it says they choose teas for members from 100+ brands and the scroll doesn't seem that long. They may not have a full 100+ at all times. There are a few on the list that I hope pop up in one of my boxes soon.


----------



## Atunah

Oh wow, 100. Yeah, that is not that many in the scrolly bar. I guess that gives them lots of options to send to people. I wonder what their storage room looks like with all these small bags of tea, all those colors and smells and brands.


----------



## Atunah

As of now, I don't think Osmanthum Oolong will be a re-order. Its just a bit too light for me and doesn't have much debth to it. If you like light oolongs with some herbal taste, then it might hit the spot. I have many more steepings to keep trying, but that is where I am at right now. 

On the other hand, the Nandi is much much better today. I steeped 4 minutes instead of my usual 3 and its got a really nice flavor. Nice basic black really. Not complicated, not super malty, not smokey, just nice black tea. Nice balance. I think if you like Ceylon teas you'd like that. I am getting a wee bit of a spicy note at the end, very pleasant. Just enough to make it interesting. It has a bit of a dry finish in the mouth for me. 

The Osmanthum oolong had a very dry feel in my mouth. The after taste that is. Smack dry.


----------



## Jane917

I am going to place my first order from Harney. Any suggestions? I already have posted the Royal Wedding  tea (I am a sucker!) and Victorian London Fog. What else do I need to taste? I like fruity, spicy, but also smooth.


----------



## MichelleB675

Hot Cinnamon Spice


----------



## crebel

WooHoo, my sister chauffeured me to GongFu this morning!  I am heating water to try the Red Plum as I type.  I also bought a pretty 32 oz yellow teapot - it has a huge infuser basket it in that is not sold separately at the shop which will be much better for my 48 oz pot at home.  Buy a new teapot to get a bigger infuser basket -- that's totally reasonable, isn't it?  

I refilled Cream Assam and Milk Oolong and then got a small bag of their Iron Goddess which I haven't tried before.  Mrs. Mike told me it is the most roasted oolong they carry, so I wanted to check it out.  

eta:  The Red Plum is really nice.  I agree with the maltiness and slight sweetness, I'm not picking up any smokiness in this potful and I never would have picked "apricot" for the background fruit profile; I would have said dates or raisins.  I'm likely to keep this tea in the permanent pile.


----------



## Atunah

I can't wait to hear how you like the red plum.

I assume you have told those nice folks about all us KB'ers from all over the country that order because of you. 

This is probably the only place where you are perfectly understood and not crazy for buying a tea pot to get an infuser. 



Jane917 said:


> I am going to place my first order from Harney. Any suggestions? I already have posted the Royal Wedding tea (I am a sucker!) and Victorian London Fog. What else do I need to taste? I like fruity, spicy, but also smooth.


I'll have to go through my past orders, but I mostly only ordered non flavored teas with them. But I agree with michelle on the hot cinnamon. If you like spicy, wooohaaaa. That one hits with hot woah cinnamon spice and some other stuff. Its really good, its got some kick. Still smooth.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I can't wait to hear how you like the red plum.


Oops, I was editing while you were posting -- see above.


----------



## Atunah

I didn't get any apricots from the red plum either. It was the note description on gong fu on the osmanthus oolong. the notes I thought were like band aid  . Not the red plum though. 

I did get s wee bit of a smokeyness, very light, just lingering. I do measure my teas and I let it steep a wee bit too long so it could be because of that. I'll try again later steeping at recommended times to see a difference. Its really good though. Glad you like it.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I didn't get any apricots from the red plum either. It was the note description on gong fu on the osmanthus oolong. the notes I thought were like band aid . Not the red plum though.
> 
> I did get s wee bit of a smokeyness, very light, just lingering. I do measure my teas and I let it steep a wee bit too long so it could be because of that. I'll try again later steeping at recommended times to see a difference. Its really good though. Glad you like it.


Well duh, we've been trying so many new teas recently, I mixed the tasting notes up in my head. So I'll go with the slight sweetness of the Red Plum tea is a date/raisin-like (maybe from the name I should say prunes - that's dried plums, right?) finish that sets off the maltiness really well. 

For some reason it always surprises me that teas can have sweetness, fruit-flavor comparisons, etc. when there are no additions, natural or otherwise. It's like wine; it all comes from grapes, but varietal, where it's grown, sun/no sun, rain/no rain, early/late picking, and how they are processed after picking, etc. all create unique characteristics. Tea makes me happy.


----------



## crebel

I got around to brewing a small pot of the GF Iron Goddess this afternoon. Yuck, bluck, icky, what was I thinking??    I wanted to try their most heavily roasted oolong and I do not like it at all.  Black rolled tea leaves, very pretty, dark brew -- I don't even know what to say it tastes like -- hot barley water, maybe?  

The description says:  "This especially bold oolong, from Nantou County in central Taiwan, is produced only from mature leaves that are grown at an elevation above 3,500 feet. Its toasty aroma and bitter-sweet chocolate taste are the result of a skillful tea master applying a "high roast" during the final stage of processing." I don't detect toasty or bittersweet chocolate.  I had high hopes for this tea.

Package instructions were just off boil (20 for 3 minutes.  I may try a re-steep to see how it changes or try a new pot at a lower temperature just so I don't waste it, but if there isn't a huge difference I'll throw it out.  Life is too short to drink yucky-to-me tea!


----------



## Atunah

Try it at lower temp, like 190. And if that fails, mix in something else maybe? Or just use it as plant fertilizer.  

I use less desired teas for making my keto tea, when I don't feel like the coffee one. There are many recipes online for that. Butter makes anything better.  

Try lower temp first though. I am not a huge fan of super roasted Oolongs. I like them up to medium and lighter. There was one I had from Harneys that was more roasted, but was also super cheap and very full tasting with lots of toasty and warm notes. I think that is just past medium, but not high roasted. 

But like you said, life is too short to drink something that you just don't like at all. Those I always put in a box together as a mix. Hubby usually drinks up anything I don't like. That goes for tea or coffee.  

Then I can go back to my favorites. 

I am having some cream assam right now.


----------



## MichelleB675

Sorry you didn't like the Iron Goddess. I haven't tried it, but I'm not a fan of the heavily roasted teas (or coffees). I would definitely do what Atunah said, try a lower temp 185-190 is usually the sweet spot for most of the oolongs I've tried. The 208 would probably work for gongfu style brewing since it wouldn't be in the water very long. And if you still don't like it you could try cold brewing.

I've been on a chai kick the last few days. I had Chocolate Chipotle Chai yesterday and Gingerbread Chai today. Both were really good but the Chocolate Chipotle was my favorite. Warm and rich with just enough kick. YUM!


----------



## crebel

I've now tried multiple steeps, lower temps, less brew time, less leaf/more leaf and the Iron Goddess is just not the tea for me.

Purely a guess on my part, but I think maybe the "roasting" is charcoal-fired.  That's seems like what smacks me in the taste buds, charcoal (but started with lighter fluid).  The leaves are really beautiful, the broth is rich looking, I think it's a tea that could be steeped many, many times which would make it a good value, but like I said before, just not a tea for me.  

I'd be happy to send it to anyone that would like to try it since there are apparently many who really like the heavy roasted oolongs. PM me if anyone is interested.


----------



## MichelleB675

At least you gave it a good try. I'm sure you'll find a good home for it.

I'm finishing up the last of my sample of Harney's Dark Pearl Oolong. It's nice, a bit darker than I like. I don't plan on buying more of it. 

I cold brewed some of David's Jasmine Creme Brulee, I'm not getting a lot of jasmine in the cold brew, I did in the hot. But I can't taste properly right now anyway. But it's very cream soda-ish. I still have 2 bottles to drink. I have some Tealyra's Beet It cold brewing now.


----------



## crebel

This is the same 32 oz teapot I bought on my last trip to GF. I absolutely love it, the short (and stout?) spout is completely no-drip and it keeps the tea hot a reasonable amount of time. The lid has a rubber-type seal around the ceramic so it fits very tightly on (but above a full pot so I don't think it will absorb flavors of different teas).

I really, really, really love the infuser. It is HUGE (wide and deep) and the holes are extremely fine, I don't think even the smallest broken leaves would get into the pot. It has some sort of a plastic handle that lays flat inside the infuser for storage when the lid is on and the handle does not get hot to lift the infuser when you are done brewing. It also fits in my 48 oz teapot perfectly (I haven't found any of my teapots it won't fit into) and did I mention it is HUGE?? Even 6 teaspoons of loose tea have room to _swim_ and are still completely covered by water after they have bloomed.

I don't find this particular FORLIFE infuser sold separately, but it's a great excuse to buy yourself a wonderful new teapot AND get a new infuser to use in all your teapots!  I highly recommend if you brew pots of tea rather than cups or gaiwan.


----------



## Atunah

Oh thats a cute one. I like the color, I also like the mint green they have. I guess that brand gets what tea is about. How many times do you see teapot with filters and they are so tiny. Man, I really don't need another teapot, but its tempting  

I been sipping on some Lavender Sencha tonight. I am not feeling too good and it really hits that spot. Gently, calming and soothing. 

I almost finished the red plum tea. Its just so good. The Nandi also has really gotten better and better the more I have it too. So I am making a list this time for next order. But I still have to drink what I have for now.


----------



## MichelleB675

I've been working through emptying some teas. So far I've finished Whispering Pines Golden Orchid, Teavana Pineapple Kona Pop and Youthberry Orange Blossom, Harney's Spring Floral Ti Quan Yin and some others that I can't remember.

And I'm still enjoying cold brewing. Private Selection (Kroger) Forest Berries tea is really good cold brewed. Tastes like a cranberry fruit punch. I did some of What Cha's Rose Oolong but haven't tasted it yet.


----------



## crebel

What are your ratios of leaf to water when you're cold brewing?  Have you tried re-steeping cold brew?


----------



## MichelleB675

I usually use 2-3 16.9 oz bottles of  room temperature water in a pitcher with 1-2 tbsp of tea and 1/2-1 tbsp of sugar mixed with just enough boiling water to dissolve the sugar. After it's done I strain it back into the empty water bottles to drink when I'm running errands or working in the yard.

I don't usually resteep cold brew. I probably could but I just don't bother with it.


----------



## Andra

I'm trying once again to quit drining cokes in the morning.  I pulled out my Raspberry Riot Lemon Mate from Teavana and have been making a cup of that and pouring it over ice in the morning before work.  But I looked in my tea stash and when the tin is empty, I don't have any more.  Do any of you have a suggestion for a substitute since I can't get that one any more?  I like the fruity stuff early in the morning for the most part since I don't have to add sugar.  When I drink Chai, I need sugar and I'm trying to cut back there also.
Thanks!


----------



## MichelleB675

I don't have a lot of fruity teas, most of the ones I do are from Teavana. I have some from TeaLyra that are pretty good, and the prices are reasonable. Adagio's are also good and they have been recreating some of Teavana's teas.

Are you wanting fruity infusions or fruity with tea? The Forest Berries I mentioned in a previous post is very good, it's from Kroger, the other stores from the parent company may carry Private Selection too, I'm not sure.


----------



## Jane917

I received my first Harney order. I am sipping Jasmine Pearls, one of the samples they sent. Very light and smooth. I look forward to trying the rest of my order, which includes Royal Wedding Tea, Victorian London Fog, Hot Cinnamon Spice, and Pomegranate Oolong. The company is very generous with the samples!


----------



## MichelleB675

I haven't tried Harney's Jasmine Pearls yet but I have heard they are excellent.

The rest you mentioned are all yummy. I still need to order more Victorian London Fog.


----------



## Andra

MichelleB675 said:


> I don't have a lot of fruity teas, most of the ones I do are from Teavana. I have some from TeaLyra that are pretty good, and the prices are reasonable. Adagio's are also good and they have been recreating some of Teavana's teas.
> 
> Are you wanting fruity infusions or fruity with tea? The Forest Berries I mentioned in a previous post is very good, it's from Kroger, the other stores from the parent company may carry Private Selection too, I'm not sure.


The one I am trying to replicate is mate with fruit. I need something caffeinated in the mornings!


----------



## MichelleB675

I think David's tea has a couple of fruity mate teas, but I haven't tried them.

Adagio has a raspberry lemon mate in the blends section.


----------



## Jane917

I have wanted to buy an electric tea kettle for my tea, but have not like the prices. Today I noticed that the Bonavita 1L Goosenek Variable-Temp Electric Kettle is offered by Massdrop for about $55. Does anyone have experience with this kettle?


----------



## crebel

I'm not familiar with the Bonavita tea kettle, but it looks like a pretty good value if the gooseneck spout is important to you. Here's the Amazon link:



There's an even better price on the Hamilton Beach electric tea kettle I have been using for 4-5 years. It is larger (1.7L) for less money, but pretty much the same features except a regular spout. I use it every day, multiple times a day, and it still works like a dream.


----------



## Atunah

I have owned this one since January 2011


Wow, I didn't think it was that long. It still works fine. The 200 degrees button is slightly wearing off the numbers, but still readable. 
I need one with easy to use buttons for husband. If he has to fiddle and go up and down, he'll not like it. This one he always knows what to press, it lights up and its on the handle. It can be heavy when full and it does get hot as its stainless, but they all get hot.

I also had bought one recently when I was doing pourover coffee. It was on sale when I got it so 39.99.


Its really cute looking and the settings work very well. It is smaller though than the Cuisinart and not as fast. The Cuisinart I assume has a larger element in it.

For now I put the gooseneck up in the closet as I don't make pourover by hand anymore, but use my cup one technivorm. I just don't have the space to keep both up. And we go through a lot of hot water so the bigger one has to stay.

I also still have a simple Braun plastic one that just boils. It has to be like 15 plus years old now. I use that for my footbath water.


----------



## Andra

I ordered tea from several places yesterday. In all the comments I mentioned that I was trying to find a replacement for Teavana's Raspberry Riot Lemon Mate.
I got a reply from the owner of Plum Deluxe pointing me to this page:
https://www.plumdeluxe.com/tea-like-teavana

This is the one I had ordered, which is what shows as a clone for the Teavana version:
https://www.plumdeluxe.com/product/raspberry-lemon-mate-tea


----------



## MichelleB675

I've heard Plum Deluxe is pretty good, but haven't ordered from them yet. 

What else did you order?

I need to catch up with my cold brewing, I have 3 different kinds in the fridge that I need to drink up lol. Tea Forte Mountain Oolong (the peach started giving me headaches as hot tea, but cold brew is really yummy), Private Selection Berry & Ancient Flower and Gongfu's White Peony with a bit of lavender and ground vanilla bean.


----------



## Andra

MichelleB675 said:


> I've heard Plum Deluxe is pretty good, but haven't ordered from them yet.
> 
> What else did you order?
> 
> I need to catch up with my cold brewing, I have 3 different kinds in the fridge that I need to drink up lol. Tea Forte Mountain Oolong (the peach started giving me headaches as hot tea, but cold brew is really yummy), Private Selection Berry & Ancient Flower and Gongfu's White Peony with a bit of lavender and ground vanilla bean.


That's the only thing I tried from them this time around. But I was looking at their specialty boxes and their tea subscriptions.

From Tealyra I tried their Fresh Lemon Mate thinking I could easily add raspberries to it.

And from Adagio I tried their Raspberry Lemon Mate blend. Again, reviews indicated that it was a little short on the raspberries, but I can fix that.


----------



## SallyElliot

I drink tea more than coffee. The bags with some kind of spices with flavor are my favorite these days. I get it from Indian store....


----------



## Guest

Oooh, a tea thread. All we need are some mint and butter sandwiches to go with it. 
I've been drinking black minty tea for years, love the one made by Bigelow. 
We also buy loose tea from Upton Tea. Great prices. 
And recently started making our own kombucha. Raising a cup to you all, Vijaya


----------



## crebel

I'm on my 2nd pot of GF's Ti Kwan Yin Wuyi Shan Oolong today and got to thinking that Atunah has not told us what she thought of this tea when she ordered and inquiring minds want to know!

On a first brew I get the nutty mild roasted taste.  The roasted taste is not as prevelant on the 2nd brew and leaves a sweeter finish in my mouth.

We were in Florida for a wedding week before last and spent one day at Epcot.  I, of course, had to visit the Twinings Tea Shoppe in "England"!  I did get two new loose teas while there.  I was told they will eventually be available in tea bags wherever you buy Twinings.  An Earl Grey Black Lavender and an Earl Grey Black Jasmine.  

I don't know why they are labeled Earl Grey when there is no bergamot in them, but I have decided Jasmine does not belong in a black tea! Even with a short brewing time or lower temperature the black just overpowers the delicate Jasmine (plus I think it is just flavor, no actual flowers). Not wild about this one, but it is drinkable so it won't go to waste (like the Iron Goddess *shudder*). I do like it better as a cold brew.

I haven't made the Lavender yet, will let you know when I do.

Welcome to the new folks.  Always great to have additional voices talking about tea!


----------



## Atunah

Did I never say what I felt about the Wuyi Shan? I guess I didn't. I really enjoy that one. It is a really nice oolong, flavorful and get 3 steeps from it. Its refreshing. Its a good value for an oolong. 

Waving at all the new folks to the thread. Mint and butter sandwiches, now thats something I never heard of. Trying to imagine what that would taste like.


----------



## MichelleB675

I'm having a big mug of Keemun this morning. I haven't felt like drinking any hot tea the last 2 days so I've had some cold brewed. One was an experimental smoky cinnamon black cold tea, first sip is weird but it gets better, but not an experiment I would repeat, I don't really care for cold cinnamon tea.

It feels like ages since I've ordered anything new. I was hoping to place a small order for my birthday but didn't get to do that. So I'm still working on emptying some of my stash. I'm going to attempt to finish my coconut pouchong, but I may have to just toss it out, since I seem to have developed an allergy to coconut. I'm not sure if there is enough coconut in the pouchong to trigger it or not, but I'll fix a cup soon and keep some benedryl on hand just in case.


----------



## Guest

Atunah said:


> Waving at all the new folks to the thread. Mint and butter sandwiches, now thats something I never heard of. Trying to imagine what that would taste like.


Thanks. If you have an Indian store nearby you can buy mint chutney there. It's very refreshing.


----------



## Atunah

Vijaya said:


> Thanks. If you have an Indian store nearby you can buy mint chutney there. It's very refreshing.


I have a cabinet full of mint chutneys and various others and pickles....... I love cooking indian food and buy most of my spices from "our guy" as we call him. 

I just never heard of putting it on bread with butter. Course I don't really eat bread anymore, but it sounds interesting. 
Might have to try it with my keto bread one of these days.


----------



## Guest

Atunah said:


> I have a cabinet full of mint chutneys and various others and pickles....... I love cooking indian food and buy most of my spices from "our guy" as we call him.


Wow! Then you certainly know that the best snacks are actually little samosas and pakoras. But I am partial to the little sandwiches the British introduced us to.

Uh-oh. I'm digressing from tea. To bring it back around:

How many of you here make spiced tea from scratch? In the stores they have "chai" but it doesn't hit the spot. We buy our own cinnamon and ginger and peppercorns and steep black tea (Assam or even Oolong) and it's the best.


----------



## crebel

Who uses a digital scale to measure their tea leaves?  If you do, do you have any recommendations (hopefully with an Amazon link)?

I'm pretty good at "eyeballing" my tea leaves, but it is more difficult with "fluffy" tea leaves.  I tend to err on the side of too much rather than too little and think I'm wasting some teas. I'd like to be more precise.


----------



## MichelleB675

I use this one from Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000O37TDO/

I don't use it often but when I do it works nicely.


----------



## Atunah

That looks like a pretty good one. I had a very small pocket one, not as fancy as that one, its finally dead. Now I use my regular kitchen scale. They are suppose to be that exact on smaller size grams, but who knows. It seems right. I might get a small one just for tea again. And coffee, I weigh that one to. 20 grams to 320-330 ml of water. 

I use my kitchen scale for everything. I have gotten used to weigh food for portion control. veggies, cheese, etc. Everything. For tea I just put the lid of the tea container on, tare it out and then weigh the tea. 

The advantage of the smaller ones is that they do the steps and are very accurate on much smaller amounts than the kitchen scales. I think I might get that one michelle posted. I like the flip lid, which keeps it clean. My old one had a weird snap on lid I lost somewhere along the way and I bet this is why it died eventually. Got dirty and gunked up. 

It goes up to 600 grams so I can actually still use that for most veggie portions that hover around 100 grams and only use the larger kitchen scale for bigger things. This one I can keep out next to the pot. 
I had to look about the lid and according to customers, the lid flips all the way back so lays flat. So I can put a plastic bowl on measure food also. 

crebel, if you do get one, I'd be curious if you notice any flavor changes in the same teas. The fluffy ones are really hard to get right with just scooping. Some of those oolongs are like tree branches.


----------



## crebel

MichelleB675 said:


> I use this one from Amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000O37TDO/
> 
> I don't use it often but when I do it works nicely.





Atunah said:


> crebel, if you do get one, I'd be curious if you notice any flavor changes in the same teas. The fluffy ones are really hard to get right with just scooping. Some of those oolongs are like tree branches.


Thanks for the recommendation, Michelle. I've ordered it and will be here Tuesday. Pretty inexpensive price point to try it out.

I'll let you know, Atunah! Now I need to figure out what my starting amounts of leaf per liquid cup (8 oz) should be.


----------



## Atunah

I notice that TeaGschwendner uses 8 ounce cups and Gongfu 6 ounce per teaspoon. I usually use 3 grams per 8 ounce of water. Using 3 grams for 6 ounce is also very good, but stronger tea of course. I figured as long as I like it with the 8 ounce, I'll use that and my tea goes further. But that is a taste issue. Try with the same leaves and make 2 cups at the same time. I have done that before, 2 filters, 2 cups. Same steeping. And then taste them and see which one you like. 

There are some teas I like to use more leaf and others where I have to go down a bit. 

And I just ordered that scale too.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I notice that TeaGschwendner uses 8 ounce cups and Gongfu 6 ounce per teaspoon. I usually use 3 grams per 8 ounce of water. Using 3 grams for 6 ounce is also very good, but stronger tea of course. I figured as long as I like it with the 8 ounce, I'll use that and my tea goes further. But that is a taste issue. Try with the same leaves and make 2 cups at the same time. I have done that before, 2 filters, 2 cups. Same steeping. And then taste them and see which one you like.
> 
> There are some teas I like to use more leaf and others where I have to go down a bit.
> 
> And I just ordered that scale too.


Good to have a starting point, thanks. I tend to like my black teas a little stronger (always add an extra spoonful 'for the pot') and tend to heap my teaspoons. I will probably start with spooning out what I normally eyeball for a pot to see what that weighs and adjust down or upward from there to test the differences.

I've been experimenting with cold brews in a quart mason jar every day recently and am really enjoying the smoother flavor of some of my fruitier teas that I don't enjoy so much hot (the GongFu champagne/rasperberry white and the Tour de France black are great this way). I still like cold tea sweet, and hate trying to dissolve sugar in cold tea, so I've been adding sugar to the jar with just enough hot (not full boil) water to dissolve it, let it cool down, add cold water from the tap and then my tea leaves before putting it in the fridge overnight. Works a treat!

I recently read somewhere that reusing spent leaves from hot tea work well for an additional cold brew. That's my next experiment.


----------



## Saffron

How lovely, a tea thread. I like a strong mix, usually with some ASSAM in it, hot and sweet. When the weather is sweltering, and when I'm travelling the tropics, I like Oolong, (as one of you mentioned) and Lapsang Souchong, with lemon, and drunk out of porcelain, with a touch of ceremony, so you can appreciate its hot smoky aroma.


----------



## MichelleB675

I started making sugar syrup to use in my cold brews. I was just doing the add enough hot water to dissolve sugar but I think I like the sugar syrup better. The fruity teas are much better cold brewed than hot then iced, at least to my tastebuds. But jasmine gets really overpowering and bitter if left too long. I've cold brewed a few teas after steeping and it works quite well. Not as full of flavor as unused leaves, but still enough flavor to make a decent cold drink.


----------



## Atunah

I got my scale and tested by putting on 3 different pennies. They read 2.5 grams each, so calibration is correct.  

Drinking some Golden Nepal from TeaGschwendner right now.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I got my scale and tested by putting on 3 different pennies. They read 2.5 grams each, so calibration is correct.
> 
> Drinking some Golden Nepal from TeaGschwendner right now.


That's great! One of the joys of living in small-town midwest, you ordered after I did but my scale won't get here before sometime tomorrow. That's okay, with things going on this week I probably won't have a chance to play with it before Thursday anyway.


----------



## HappyGuy

Funny how one can get "addicted" to following a thread. I don't drink tea very often and don't REALLY have an interest, but I enjoy following this thread. Interesting that some of you actually weigh to the gram you tea.


----------



## Guest

crebel said:


> I recently read somewhere that reusing spent leaves from hot tea work well for an additional cold brew. That's my next experiment.


Was it good? Too bitter?

I make sun tea (let it sit out on the porch for a day, refrigerate overnight) and it's fairly strong but just right when ice is added. Refreshing with a squeeze of a lemon.


----------



## crebel

Vijaya said:


> Was it good? Too bitter?
> 
> I make sun tea (let it sit out on the porch for a day, refrigerate overnight) and it's fairly strong but just right when ice is added. Refreshing with a squeeze of a lemon.


I haven't gotten around to that experiment yet! I can't imagine there would be any bitterness to reuse loose leaf tea originally used for hot tea another time as a cold brew. I haven't found a cold brew that's bitter yet, even from fresh leaves.

My digital scale is here, but I haven't opened the box yet ...


----------



## Guest

Shiny new toys!!! Enjoy weighing your tea. I mostly eyeball everything. 
I'm going to try your expt. the next time I make a batch of kombucha, which will be this week.


----------



## Saffron

I love the discussion about 'builder's tea' in the movie, The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel, when Judy Dench's character goes for a job at the call centre.

Do you guys know what builder's tea is?

If not, I'll tell ya.


----------



## crebel

Saffron said:


> I love the discussion about 'builder's tea' in the movie, The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel, when Judy Dench's character goes for a job at the call centre.
> 
> Do you guys know what builder's tea is?
> 
> If not, I'll tell ya.


It's a good, strong "cuppa"!


----------



## Guest

So I'm having a cup of iced tea that I made from the leftover tea leaves. It's very weak, but still quite pleasant. Not at all bitter. Nice to reuse.


----------



## crebel

Vijaya said:


> So I'm having a cup of iced tea that I made from the leftover tea leaves. It's very weak, but still quite pleasant. Not at all bitter. Nice to reuse.


Good to know! What parameters did you use for your cold brew? The reading I have done on reusing "hot brew" leaves seem to indicate a larger amount of leaves/smaller amount of water/length of time for a satisfactory cold brew.

I finally got around to cold brewing leaves from a 6-cup pot of formerly hot brewed plain black tea (GF's Red Plum), so I put all the leaves (18-21 gms or 6-7 teaspoonsful) in a quart mason jar (4 cups), added the cold water, left it overnight in the refrigerator. It is delicious, very smooth, pretty much 'full strength'. Since it is cold from the refrigerator, I haven't been adding any ice that would further dilute. YMMV!


----------



## MichelleB675

So far the only tea I didn't like cold brewed was Pacific Breeze, the jasmine and citrus flavor get too strong and bitter. I brewed some today the regular hot way, let it cool and put it in the fridge and it is much better.

in the last few months my tastes have shifted again, I now seem to prefer more black tea than green. It may just be that my tastes are moving away from the vegetal taste of the greens I have. I do still love jasmine green and lavender sencha though. Oolong and herbals are still my favorites.


----------



## crebel

I always felt the Pacific Breeze was pretty astringent regardless of time or temperature hot brewed, but was considering getting a small amount again to try cold-brewed.  I'll skip it now if you still think it was bitter cold-brewed.  I think I eventually threw some out after sitting in my cupboard unused for long time.

My current favorite fruity GF tea for cold brewing is the Lemon Hibiscus (green tea base).  The GF description does say the Pacific Breeze (oolong base) produces a 'dry' profile. Maybe oolong versus green makes a difference in the astringency/bitterness even cold brewed?  I really have no idea, I just brew different ways until I end up with something I'm satisfied with!  

Although I never could make the Iron Goddess palatable to me ...


----------



## Guest

crebel said:


> Good to know! What parameters did you use for your cold brew?


The tea we use for kombucha prep is the cheapie kind (Java BOP). I used the entire amount (about 5 tablespoons) and put it in a half-gallon jug and let it sit overnight at room-temp. then move it to the fridge for a full day.

I was surprised that leftover tea would be good given that most of the flavors are extracted in the first brewing (boiled). But there's enough.

Typically, for my cold brews I use about 3 Tablespoons of minty tea (Bigelow) let it sit in the sun all day. Refrigerate overnight. Ready the next day. It's strong enough that I have to add a twist of lime to my cup. Sometimes I dilute it further with ice.



crebel said:


> My current favorite fruity GF tea for cold brewing is the Lemon Hibiscus (green tea base).


This I have to try. I love hibiscus anything.


----------



## Atunah

I have never made cold brew tea before. Coffee yes, on the counter. 

Tea steeping outside in the sunshine? That wouldn't be cold brew around here in south texas. That would be making hot tea  

I been in a bad mood the last couple of days. Still grumbling about an "incident". So I been going to my dependable favorites to get my mood up and my inner grumbles down to a acceptable level. Hmpf. I been going from milk oolong to favorite blacks to my diplomats tea. That one made me chuckle while drinking as I didn't feel quiet yet diplomatic yet.  .

I get on the different tea binges too sometimes. For a while it was all green, mostly japanese. Until the grass came out of my ears  . I always revert back to blacks though. Unflavored blacks are my first love, although have a few flavored stand by's. For some reason all my herbal flavored stuff is growing stale. I just got worn out on them. Just not hitting that spot for me. That ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh spot. I guess I need the tannins or caffeine. Or something. 

And especially when I read some historical, I pull out my darjeelings and my keemuns. Wasn't it keemun that was mostly drank back when across the pond? I think I read that somewhere. No matter, I just feel more in the time when the characters sip some tea and I am right there with them.


----------



## Guest

Atunah, yeah, it's pretty hot in SC too, but not boiling hot, so it still counts as a cold brew. lol. I hope you feel better with a hot cup of Darjeeling. 

Here's how my friend introduced me and my book for an interview. "Hello, Vijaya, and thanks so much for joining me at my virtual kitchen table. In honor of your characters, I had to sit down with a cup of Earl Grey tea. (There are several cups of tea in BOUND, which already gives you readers a hint of how obviously good it is. I've found that the number of cups of tea is proportionate to the quality of the story. Just ask Jane Austen. "


----------



## MichelleB675

Crebel, the Pacific Breeze tea itself doesn't get bitter, it's the jasmine, or the citrus oils, or both. They overpower the oolong and take on a bitter pithy taste. Now that I think about it, it is probably the citrus since I'm associating pith with the taste. The tea smells amazing but I probably won't order it again, since it is so hard to find the perfect brew with it. I get it right 1 out of 4 times. That 1 time it is quite awesome. The other 3 I usually end up pouring it out.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I have never made cold brew tea before. Coffee yes, on the counter.
> 
> Tea steeping outside in the sunshine? That wouldn't be cold brew around here in south texas. That would be making hot tea
> 
> I been in a bad mood the last couple of days. Still grumbling about an "incident". So I been going to my dependable favorites to get my mood up and my inner grumbles down to a acceptable level. Hmpf. I been going from milk oolong to favorite blacks to my diplomats tea. That one made me chuckle while drinking as I didn't feel quiet yet diplomatic yet. .
> 
> I get on the different tea binges too sometimes. For a while it was all green, mostly japanese. Until the grass came out of my ears . I always revert back to blacks though. Unflavored blacks are my first love, although have a few flavored stand by's. For some reason all my herbal flavored stuff is growing stale. I just got worn out on them. Just not hitting that spot for me. That ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh spot. I guess I need the tannins or caffeine. Or something.
> 
> And especially when I read some historical, I pull out my darjeelings and my keemuns. Wasn't it keemun that was mostly drank back when across the pond? I think I read that somewhere. No matter, I just feel more in the time when the characters sip some tea and I am right there with them.


Bet I can guess what the "incident" is! 

What is your Diplomat tea and where do you get it?


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Bet I can guess what the "incident" is!
> 
> What is your Diplomat tea and where do you get it?


Shall be hereforth be know as the "incident". 

Diplomats tea is from TeaGschwendner. Its a mix of some fine oolong and fine darjeeling. Its not cheap, I like to get it when they have a sale. last time they had a black tea sale I got a batch. They file this under black tea on their site. It is so very well balanced and I do steep that at least twice. Have done 3 times, but I like the 2 steeps most.


----------



## Atunah

I am having a pot of Diplomats tea right now. I love how the leaves fill up the whole pot while steeping. I let them free, no filter. . Its a 1.5 liter pot, about 50 ounces or 6 times 8 ounce american sized cups of tea. I use 18 grams of tea for that.


----------



## crebel

Those are huge leaves!  After you brew, you filter and pour into a thermos to stay hot without continuing to brew?


----------



## Atunah

Yes. I use this strainer


I put it over the thermos first to fill it up. My thermos holds about 5 of the 8 ounce cups and then I move the strainer to a cup and get the rest. So nothing oversteeps. And if I want to steep again, I just pour water back in, like I will do with the diplomat. After I wait until the leaves cool down a bit and just turn the put upside down over the trash. I get most of it out that way. I can also stick my hand in it if needed. A few leftover leaves go in the sink grinder. But I get most out that way.

Its been my favorite way to make tea now. With the strainer I don't need a filter so the leaves can spread as much as they need or want. And no oversteeping by pouring it all into a thermos.

Here is a pic with how I make a pot now. See the strainer of my glass mug.










Often we still have hot tea the next day. That thermos is the best. its old now and and all scruffed up. I don't think they make those anymore. Its thermos brand but made in Canada. Pretty sure they all made in china now. 
I have to often make 2 pots a day as my husband caught on to having nice tea at the ready. . When he makes his own in the miracle tea maker thingie, its not uncommon for it to steep like 20-30 minutes or more. Or even overnight. He doesn't care, I go ewwwwwwwwwwwww   . But he sure likes my properly made pot. And I keep having to yell at him as he keeps forgetting to screw the top back on closed. He gets is cup in the morning and by the time I get to its cold because he didn't close it properly. . All he has to do is turn it one half turn. That is it.


----------



## Guest

Pretty Atunah! 

So, just FYI, reusing tea leaves is fine for the flavor but not if you want a little caffeine. Most of it is extracted the first time.


----------



## crebel

Since I have been playing with the digital scale and using 2.5 gms/cup (in a pot) as a starting point, I have discovered I have consistently underestimated the amount of tea leaves I have been using.  I would have told you I prefer "strong" tea, but apparently I really don't.  I prefer less tea leaves per cup in almost every tea I have tried!

I hear Michelle just placed a Harney & Sons tea order, but she didn't get a chance to tell me what she ordered.  What yummy teas are you waiting for?


----------



## MichelleB675

LOL  I had just finished typing it all out when I got booted. I hate it when that happens.

I ordered a tin of Victorian London Fog and Rose Black, and some samples.. Birthday Tea, Dragon Pearls and some fruity ones that I can't think of right now.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Since I have been playing with the digital scale and using 2.5 gms/cup (in a pot) as a starting point, I have discovered I have consistently underestimated the amount of tea leaves I have been using. I would have told you I prefer "strong" tea, but apparently I really don't. I prefer less tea leaves per cup in almost every tea I have tried!
> 
> I hear Michelle just placed a Harney & Sons tea order, but she didn't get a chance to tell me what she ordered. What yummy teas are you waiting for?


See? Scales are awesome. For everything really. When I was still eating normal pasta I started weighing by serving size. Oh boy was that a sad looking wee pile in the bowl after. I probably ate like double that before. Oops.

That is great though if you actually like less leafs, means you get more out of each bag.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> See? Scales are awesome. For everything really. When I was still eating normal pasta I started weighing by serving size. Oh boy was that a sad looking wee pile in the bowl after. I probably ate like double that before. Oops.
> 
> That is great though if you actually like less leafs, means you get more out of each bag.


More cups per bag is definitely a plus! I am still measuring now, I do get a more consistent flavor in a large pot. I seem to be happy at 2 gms per 8 oz cup, plus one 'for the pot', so 14 gms in a 48 oz pot instead of your preferred 18 gms - not a huge difference, but it works for me.

I'm heading to the big city this weekend, so I will make the obligatory stop at GongFu to restock the tried and true favorites: milk oolong, Nandi Hills, Red Plum, Irish Breakfast, and Cream Assam. Obviously I also gravitate towards plain black teas for every day with the exception being the milk oolong.

Oh, I also reordered Sticky Rice puerh tuochas from Stash. The GF Sticky Rice is good, but I do like Stash better. I think the difference is getting the "cooked" Sticky Rice from Stash (shou) and the GF is "uncooked" (sheng). The cooked just has a deeper, richer flavor, IMO. I think of Michelle every time I order now because she found it for me - thanks again, Michelle!


----------



## MichelleB675

I'm glad you've been happy with the sticky rice. Stash has some other tea blends I'd like to try, I just haven't got around to it yet.


----------



## MichelleB675

I finally got the chance to place another order with What-Cha. I've been wanting to buy some of the sticky rice oolong since I got a free sample of it with my first order, it was so yummy.

So I ended up ordering..

50g Kenya Hand Rolled Purple Oolong
50g Kenya Silver Needle Purple White
50g Mystery Oolong
100g Taiwan Jin Xuan Jasmine Oolong
100g Thailand Jin Xuan Sticky Rice Oolong

Can't wait to try that jasmine oolong.. and see what Alistair chooses for my mystery oolong. Last time he chose Nepal Rolled Oolong and it is lovely.


----------



## MichelleB675

Vahdam is opening a US online store. I've heard a lot about their teas and been wanting to try them but haven't yet.

https://www.vahdam.com?kid=R6HMD

I want to try some first flush darjeeling.

In other tea news.. I've been drinking a lot of jasmine tea lately. I finished my Yin Hao Jasmine sample from Harney and have used almost all of my Dragon Pearl Jasmine from Harney. I still have my pearls from Gongfu (they are my favorites!) and I seem to have finally got a taste for mint tea, at least cold brewed.


----------



## Atunah

Jasmine is such a relaxing tea for me. I like it in evenings. I have the GongFu one, it is really really nice. Or I should say I had it, as I am almost out now.  

Still liking the Stash sticky rice. I ordered 4 bags on my first order, so I had a nice stash from Stash.  

For daily pots I make my basics like ceylons, keemun and lower end darjeeling. Since my husband gulps those down too. Then I make cup portions at other times throughout. 

Right now I am having some milk oolong. Just felt like it.


----------



## MichelleB675

I did deviate from my jasmine binge yesterday for a cup of Gingerbread Chai from Tea Chai Te. That is such a fabulously yummy tea, especially with a little splash of vanilla syrup.


----------



## Atunah

I've now made a nice mug of marzipan tea and having a half a ketobar with it. Its just a low carb, higher fat, some protein bar. I cut them in half and so turn them into like a guilt free brownie/cookie thingie.

And I love using my cup with saucer that has a compartment just for such goodies. . Its from TeaGschwendner in case someone is wondering.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I've now made a nice mug of marzipan tea and having a half a ketobar with it. Its just a low carb, higher fat, some protein bar. I cut them in half and so turn them into like a guilt free brownie/cookie thingie.
> 
> And I love using my cup with saucer that has a compartment just for such goodies. . Its from TeaGschwendner in case someone is wondering.


Just STOP telling about teas I've not heard of without telling us where to check them out! Marzipan tea sounds wonderful.


----------



## Guest

That saucer with a snack compartment is so cute.


----------



## Atunah

Pretty sure I been talking about marzipan tea for years.  

Its one of my staples at TeaGschwendner. That and the mango tea are about the only flavored teas I buy regularly.  (Took me 5 tries go get that word right, regularly. Spelled it so bad even spellcheck couldn't find it   )

Its not like almond tea, which they also sell. They managed to make it smell and also taste mostly just like marzipan. I love marizpan, always have. Used to be my fun hunting at the end of the year to find a store that would carry german marzipan. Wasn't always successful though. Now with low carb, I'll probably have to skip it.  

But yeah, its a great afternoon tea, or in winter. I drink it year round when I want a treat. I like that its not overly flavored, which I don't like. TG is good with that though. Well besides some of theyr earl grey which are WTF strong flavored.  

Now I wonder about using the marzipan tea to make a kind of grog with. I bet it would be good to put some rum in there. I could use some right now. I been scanning,  printing and sifting through dusty file cabinets for days. All for getting all the papers together for my citizenship application. Holy moly I do not recommend immigrating to the US for the faint of heart. I thought German bureaucracy was bad. That also explains why there are so many immigration lawyers making lots of dough. Too early for schnapps? Don't even have any.  

But now I want to try the marzipan grog tea one of these days. Maybe when we drop below the 90's though.

We had some severe rains in the last few days. My apartment started leaking in places it hasn't leaked before it was so bad. The parking lot was totally under water so now it looks like a brown mud lake. And we still have a now dwindling pond on the backside under the trees. And hubby left his window cracked on the car and didn't notice until it was already soaked in.  . 
And squirrels look really funny after a big rain. So fluffy and grumpy.


----------



## MichelleB675

I've been wanting to order from there for ages. I want to try the Bossa Nova and Windy City Oolongs and Winter Magic?, now of course I'll have to add Marzipan to the wishlist.

I decided to start my Sipsby subscription again. I had to put it on hold for a few months, then cancelled it for a few months, but I have missed it.


----------



## Atunah

MichelleB675 said:


> I've been wanting to order from there for ages. I want to try the Bossa Nova and Windy City Oolongs and Winter Magic?, now of course I'll have to add Marzipan to the wishlist.
> 
> I decided to start my Sipsby subscription again. I had to put it on hold for a few months, then cancelled it for a few months, but I have missed it.


I have tried quite a few of their flavored teas over the years. TG that is. The thing I always loved about them is that they don't taste artificial. They do extensive testings on their teas and only use specific ingredients. Thats the stuff one finds out on their german main site, which of course I can read and watch the videos. I kind of settled on the marzipan and the mango as my go to as I overall prefer non flavored teas and I kind of got in over my head over the years. Bossa Nova is one I also get here and there. I just got that in my last order. Its very pleasant and not overdone. They also always have some nice seasonal stuff going on. I think they they used to have more selection flavored. Some of the ones I tried don't exist anymore. They have way more on their german site. I guess that makes sense as they have to import the tea from Germany. I am intrigued by the salted caramel. That is one I just saw and haven't tried. Must be a newer one.


----------



## MichelleB675

I'm glad they don't taste artificial. I worried about that, it is one of the reasons I keep putting off ordering something.

I'm having some Adagio Honeybush Vanilla this morning.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I drink Tea most of the time and like all kind of flavors. I do use cream and sugar....


----------



## CatherineM

Happy Friday to everyone!  

My ceramic kettle that I've used for years finally bit the dust. It had a stress crack and couldn't hold it together anymore. I am sort of old school and use Hall teapots with infusers for my loose tea. Can anyone recommend a ceramic kettle that I could buy online? We live in the country and there's not many other choices here. I have a steel one as a backup, but I would prefer ceramic. I'm having a heck of a time finding one.


----------



## crebel

CatherineM said:


> Happy Friday to everyone!
> 
> My ceramic kettle that I've used for years finally bit the dust. It had a stress crack and couldn't hold it together anymore. I am sort of old school and use Hall teapots with infusers for my loose tea. Can anyone recommend a ceramic kettle that I could buy online? We live in the country and there's not many other choices here. I have a steel one as a backup, but I would prefer ceramic. I'm having a heck of a time finding one.


The choices on Amazon are almost endless! I'm a fan of the FORLIFE pots because they come with extra large basket infusers that allow even large quantities of loose leaves to swim, and the infusers fit in every other teapot I have as well (large and small). Here is an example in the 45 oz size (LOTS of color options). I have a 24 oz version in yellow that I linked to a few pages back in this thread.



You can spend hours browsing large and small teapots, solids and designs, expensive to inexpensive if you just search ceramic or pottery teapots. Let us know what you get!


----------



## Atunah

You looking for ceramic teapots? Or ceramic water kettles. Electric ones?

I see a couple on amazon.





There are a couple of others that come up in a search. If you looking for teapots, ignore my post and see crebels upstairs.


----------



## MichelleB675

I agree about the Forlife products, they are well made. I have an infuser mug and the small Stump pot with infuser. I'd like to get a Curve one at some point too. I also like the looks of the pots at Adagio, but they haven't had the red one in stock for ages.

My What-Cha order arrived today. For my  mystery oolong Alistair chose Taiwan Red Oolong for me. He also included a sample of Vietnam Gui Fei Oolong. I look forward to trying them.

I'm tempted to have some tea with my dinner (butter chicken, basmati and naan) later.


----------



## CatherineM

Thank you, everybody, for your replies.

I have like eight old Hall teapots that I use and I love them. It's not a tea 'pot' that I want. It is a 'kettle' that I can't really find. That thing you put on the stove to make your water.

I have looked at everything and I think I have it narrowed down to one.


----------



## Atunah

Ah, stove one. Haven't researched those. Never an option for me with my old unreliable stove. You found one? Can you show it off with a link?  

I had to look up "Hall", never heard of them. Some nice pots out there. I need to stop looking at tea pots. I really do NOT need another one.


----------



## CatherineM

Atunah said:


> Ah, stove one. Haven't researched those. Never an option for me with my old unreliable stove. You found one? Can you show it off with a link?
> 
> I had to look up "Hall", never heard of them. Some nice pots out there. I need to stop looking at tea pots. I really do NOT need another one.


Haha. Hall teapots rock! I love, love them. I will try to post a pic of what happened to my old kettle that I used for a hundred years. They don't make it anymore.

They still make the black one, though. I looked at the Amazon reviews and I was like, hmmmm.
I called them on the phone and they picked up! A PERSON answered the phone. I am not kidding you.
She said that they had a problem with the pots a while back when I asked her about the sparking issue that reviewers spoke about. She said that they were not available for several months while they fixed the issue.

Again. Hmmm.

It doesn't seem like I can post a pic here, but a piece of it just fell out, like a puzzle piece. I'm glad I had it over the sink, lol.

It's on IG.

I know how I am and I know I'm gonna order it eventually.


----------



## CatherineM

Oops. Here's the link:

https://www.amazon.com/Joyce-Chen-90-0007-Ceramic-2-Quart/dp/B00IRAOJQG/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## crebel

Oops, you did say your _kettle_ was broken, not your Hall teapot! Sorry my reading comprehension was poor, I blame it on the pain meds following dental surgery ...

Before following your link, I've not seen a ceramic stovetop kettle before; just the run-of-the-mill enamel on stainless type of the whistling variety or cast iron tetsubins (sigh, another tea term spellcheck hates). I've used electric stainless steel for years now strictly because of the adjustable temperature settings for various types of tea. I'm glad you've found a source for what you want.

I'm drooling over some of the antique (and pricey!) Hall teapots I see online. I do not need another teapot, I do not need another teapot, I do not need another teapot!


----------



## CatherineM

crebel said:


> Oops, you did say your _kettle_ was broken, not your Hall teapot! Sorry my reading comprehension was poor, I blame it on the pain meds following dental surgery ...
> 
> Before following your link, I've not seen a ceramic stovetop kettle before; just the run-of-the-mill enamel on stainless type of the whistling variety or cast iron tetsubins (sigh, another tea term spellcheck hates). I've used electric stainless steel for years now strictly because of the adjustable temperature settings for various types of tea. I'm glad you've found a source for what you want.
> 
> I'm drooling over some of the antique (and pricey!) Hall teapots I see online. I do not need another teapot, I do not need another teapot, I do not need another teapot!
> 
> I don't even remember how I learned about them. Probably in some antique shop. That's the only thing I ever use to make tea.


----------



## CatherineM

Sorry, let me try that again. Sheesh.


"I don't even remember how I learned about them. Probably in some antique shop. That's the only thing I ever use to make tea."

Sorry.


----------



## dgrant

A couple pages back, someone asked about grinding your own chai. I'm seriously considering it... after running out of cardamom tea, I found I still have a glass jar with about half a pound of green cardamom pods from a trip to the Indian grocery store about two years ago. When I pound a pod a couple times in the mortar and pestle and dump it in with the loose leaf, it's so much better than the cardamom tea I ordered before! 

So now I'm starting to think, what else goes into a chai? I could do this... and if it works well, I'd probably do a batch in the spice grinder and just use that instead of mashing things each time. Though there's something nice about taking a break from trying to get words out and pounding some stone together a few times, with a poor cardamom pod being reduced to fragments and dust. Stress relieving, that.


----------



## Guest

Haven't visited this thread in a while.

dgnat--we make our own masala (spice mix) for tea and curries. We have cardamom, cloves, cinnamon sticks, peppercorns. I don't crush them and it's still very flavorful, better than anything you can buy. And it's nice to get a soft pod to chew on after.


----------



## crebel

I love peppercorns in my chai spice.  Star anise can be a nice addition as well.


----------



## joeveebe

I usually use just ginger and cardamom in my masala chai when I am in a hurry.

Here is a recipe for masala chai (spice tea) when I feel really crave for full blown masala tea,

½ inch - 1 inch fresh peeled ginger grated or crushed
4-6 cardamom crushed
1 inch long cinnamon stick or ¼ tsp cinnamon powder 
2-4 cloves (optional)
¼ tsp pepper powder or about 4 peppercorns
¼ teaspoon fennel seeds (optional)
2-4 tsp brown sugar (optional)
½ cup 2% milk
3 cups of water
2-4 tsp black tea or 2-3 tea bags

Method
1. Grind or crush cardamom, cinnamon, cloves, fennel seeds and pepper in a spice grinder or mortar. 
2. In a pan, add the ground mix and ginger and pour 3 cups of water. Mix it well and bring it to a boil.
3. Reduce heat and let it simmer for a minute or two. 
4. Now add the tea, mix, and let it boil for one minute on low heat. 
5. Add milk and sugar and mix well. Strain out all the ingredients and enjoy.

There are many other tea recipes listed in my book All Natural Wellness Drinks https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07777NGGY
Message me if anyone wants a free ebook ( pdf copy )

Joseph


----------



## MichelleB675

The Jin Xuan Jasmine Oolong from What-Cha is sooooo good! I still love my jasmine pearls, but this may be my holy grail jasmine tea.


----------



## MichelleB675

I placed a small order with Vahdam after the US site opened, I could have ordered from Amazon too, but didn't want double of everything without knowing if I liked it or not. I ordered the Blooming Rose and Cardamom Chai. Blooming Rose is lovely, I had a cup of that yesterday and then took the used leaves, added a bit more to them and cold brewed overnight. The cold brew was great too. The Caradamom Chai is sooo good, I'm having it now. Very nicely spiced.  

I love the way they are packaged. Both came in a box, inside the box was a vacuum sealed bag of the tea, with an empty resealable pouch and label to transfer it too after opening. And a sheet of brewing instructions. 

Both teas were super fresh and very fragrant. I'm quite pleased with what I chose. I want to try some more of their chai, maybe the Double Spice and Sweet Cinnamon, and there is a vanilla one too. Eventually I'll try a Darjeeling.


----------



## Atunah

Cardamom chai, now that sounds really good. Chai can be tricky if there is too much of certain spices in that takes over. I like Cardamom. I'll have to check them out. 

Ohhhh, I am impressed with their site. Simple and informative. And holy moly I love the selection of the Chai tea. There are 3 I like to try. The cardamom, the assam chai with whole leafs and the saffron one. I love Chai teas like that when the weather changes in the evening.


----------



## MichelleB675

It is a nice site. The Saffron Chai is another I want to try.

They do samplers too, I think they were around $14.95 for the sampler pack. I wasn't sure I wanted to try that many of the chais so I didn't get the sampler. I may in the future.

The shipping for my order was reasonable, $5, and they shipped the next day.


----------



## Atunah

I saw the samplers, but they seem a bit high for what you get. I have a couple others I want to try. I signed up for their newsletter and it says you get a 20% off first order, but I haven't gotten any email yet at all. They have free shipping at $35 which is pretty great too. 

I'll wait another day to see if I get that email with the coupon.


----------



## Atunah

So I got tired of waiting for a welcome email with the coupon, I googled. And found the 25% off coupon there and it applied just fine. Its WELCOME25

So I got basically 2 of the teas for free.  

Saffron Chai
Assam Chai
Cardamon Chai
Blooming Rose
Classic English Breakfast
Himalayan Breakfast. 

I saved 12.34 with the coupon so that is awesome. So I can try a bit more. The blooming rose sounds really interesting. And so do the chai teas. I finished the chai I had which was getting a bit old anyway. And I always like trying the breakfast blends if they are made out of full leaf. Their english is basically mix of assam. Others use Keemun and others use a bunch of different Teas. Since they sell indian teas of course they wouldn't have Keemun. I like assam if its the right ones. The reviews helped also. And prices are really great, probably since they don't have a middle man.


----------



## MichelleB675

That sounds like a great order. I hope you love them. You'll have to let me know what you think of the Saffron Chai.

The Blooming Rose was a really tight fit in the resealable package, I had trouble fitting it all in there and closing it.


----------



## Atunah

I'll let you know. It says they shipped already so that is fast. Looking forward. Its always nice to get a new shipment of tea.


----------



## WDR

Are there any current coupons for Wha-Cha?


----------



## Atunah

I usually google the site and coupons and come up with these coupon sites that often work. Like I found the 25% for the Vahdam site on one of those.

They aren't always good anymore though so you have to try.

https://couponfollow.com/site/what-cha.com

I see a SUMMER20 to try and the other is for green tea. But I can't say if they are still good or not. Worth a try. 
I assume you meant what cha right? Or is the a Wha Cha also.


----------



## WDR

Atunah said:


> I usually google the site and coupons and come up with these coupon sites that often work. Like I found the 25% for the Vahdam site on one of those.
> 
> They aren't always good anymore though so you have to try.
> 
> https://couponfollow.com/site/what-cha.com
> 
> I see a SUMMER20 to try and the other is for green tea. But I can't say if they are still good or not. Worth a try.
> I assume you meant what cha right? Or is the a Wha Cha also.


Thanks! I already found and tried the SUMMER20 code, but it was rejected as "expired."

One idea, I guess, would be to ask Wha-Cha directly.


----------



## Atunah

WDR said:


> Thanks! I already found and tried the SUMMER20 code, but it was rejected as "expired."
> 
> One idea, I guess, would be to ask Wha-Cha directly.


Ah, sorry it didn't work. Worth a try.

Yep ask them. And if you haven't ordered before, I think most of those places have a coupon of for those.

I seen them on reddit too so maybe they post some codes there. I always check out the tea reddit and I have seen some comments about them there and their own reddit thingy which is https://www.reddit.com/user/what-cha

I got my tea order today from Vahdam. That packaging is inspired and pretty but also so practical. Teas are vaccum sealed, you get a bag to put it in after you cut the tea open and has a zip closure. They even give you a large sticker with all the info to put on the bag. And they tell you when the tea was harvested on the bottom of the box. Really nicely done. I got 3 chai teas, the blooming rose and the 2 breakfast blends. I started with the safron chai, which I am sipping right now. Their instructions are spot on. 2 grams per 200 ml of water. So my mug holds 400 ml so I used 4 grams. They say its 1 st at 2 grams, but I found my tea spoons put in 3 grams, which is what I usually use per 8 ounces. Probably comes out the same. I have a scale so I don't have to guess. 

They say steeping 3-5 minutes, I did 3. I don't like the CTC tea too get too bitter. It is really good and subtle. Not overpowering in the spices and I like that. Sometimes all you taste are the spices. Very smooth and just very good.

I won't open all at once so I can't compare them all. At least that is my plan right now. I might not be able to contain myself.  Its just that they are so nicely vacuum packed right now.

Very impressed so far.


----------



## Atunah

Oh well, tried 2 more.  

So the english breakfast classic is assam. It is so very smooth, I really really like it. Strong, but not too strong and not bitter. Sometimes really strong assams can be a bit "hit me in the innards" like. But that one is really smooth. It is maybe not for those that like their breakfast teas strong enough to stick a spoon in upright.  . Bit its its not a light tea or anything. Just right for me. Would hold up to milk I think, but I don't put milk in my teas so I can't say for sure. 

Then I tried another Chai. Of course. I tried the assam spice chai, which unlike most of the others uses more whole leafs than the ctc cut. That makes the spices stand out more. It is very different from the safron. Also very good. More of the traditional chai taste where I can taste a even blend of the cardamom, cloves and pepper. It also has cinnamon, but it doesn't overpower the chai, which it can do if you put too much in. Very nice blend. And the tea is very smooth and i can still taste the black tea underneath. So they are both very nice. THe safron is softer, with a nice  tone which I think is the safron. Never had that in a tea so its different. I rate them both as outstanding and can't pick which one I like better. Just different. I have one chai left which is the cardamon. But I won't open that one til I am through with the other 2.


----------



## MichelleB675

I'm glad you're liking everything so far. Sounds like I definitely need the saffron chai.


----------



## Atunah

So I tried the blooming rose. I am not sure about that one yet. I think part of the issue is that its very hard to get bits of everything that is in this tea. there are a lot of rose petals in there and they were kind of stuck together in the vacuum pack. So I probably got more of those in the first try than the other stuff. Its really hard to mix that one up right now. Barely fit in the bag, I tried to break it up in a bowl first, but since the petals are lighter, they'll go to the top. So once the bag gets a bit space and air in it, I'll have to shake it a bit. I don't want to create dust though so carefully. Right now its a bit much as far as the rose goes. I mean its still fairly gentle overall, but I taste mostly just the rose. 

So I'll have to come back on that after I tried a few more cups to see if I can get a better ratio of ingredients. They list black tea first, but to be honest, I didn't see a lot of tea in my bag, its like mostly rose petals.


----------



## crebel

*waves at everyone*  I'm home after 10 days on the road down to Tennessee for 4 days and back to Iowa for an annual philanthropic convention in Des Moines.  Had a wonderful time but I am tired.

I took my little 4-cup teapot along with Red Plum, Sticky Rice, and Cream Assam teas. Trudged down to the coffee/breakfast areas with my pot every morning to fill from whatever hot water dispenser they had.  That was definitely better than hotel tea bags and water run through the room coffee pot into a cup!  It is, however, quite wonderful to be sitting in my chair at home, feet up, and a 6-cup pot of truly proper temperature brewed Cream Assam beside me.

The chai teas you have been trying sound great, the Assam spice that has pepper notes and not heavy cinnamon sounds perfect and saffron chai sounds amazing.  I see another tea order from a different company in my near future!


----------



## Atunah

*waves back and crebel*

I love the image of you trudging downstairs down or skulking around for the hunt of hot water with your tea pot.  

Those chais are really good. I am currently sipping the 3rd one I got. Cardamon. Which has only black tea and cardamon in it. But neither the assam chai or the saffron were heavy on the cinnamon.  They do have one that is called cinnamon chai. I think they just offer something for everyone. Some like cardamon, some like cinnamon, some like something a bit more layered which I think the saffron is. It costs a bit more, but its just so different. 

And what the heck is the plural of Chai? I don't know how to type it. Or is the plural also chai.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> *waves back and crebel*
> 
> I love the image of you trudging downstairs down or skulking around for the hunt of hot water with your tea pot.
> 
> Those chais are really good. I am currently sipping the 3rd one I got. Cardamon. Which has only black tea and cardamon in it. But neither the assam chai or the saffron were heavy on the cinnamon. They do have one that is called cinnamon chai. I think they just offer something for everyone. Some like cardamon, some like cinnamon, some like something a bit more layered which I think the saffron is. It costs a bit more, but its just so different.
> 
> *And what the heck is the plural of Chai? I don't know how to type it. Or is the plural also chai.  *


  No clue, Chais didn't look right to me and my spellcheck hates it (as it does many tea terms), so that's why I went went with chai teas!


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> No clue, Chais didn't look right to me and my spellcheck hates it (as it does many tea terms), so that's why I went went with chai teas!


You went went with it? 

Sounds like a plan. Stick the plural to the second word. Works for me.

Wowser that cardamon chai is good. Only for those that actually like cardamon of course as there is nothing else to layer in it. It is very fresh cardamon and they just roughly chopped up the whole pods so you get the husks and the seeds in it. Not too small so its not too strong. Nice change of pace from the other *chai teas.(*  )


----------



## crebel

It looks like all the Vadham teas are available through Amazon and are prime items so no shipping (sold by Amazon, shipped by Vadham so I assume freshness is not a concern).  There is also a 10% coupon on a first order.  The Assam Spice Chai is $10.99/100 gms and the Saffron $12.99 (before 10% coupon).  I have both of those in my cart now, but haven't completed the order until I decide whether to add anything else - the Holy Basil Chai sounds tempting as well.

With me being too lazy to go directly to the Vadham site to check, how do those prices compare?  Is it worth it to set up an account at Vadham directly?


----------



## Atunah

They have a 25% coupon for first orders I used. The assam spice masala is 8.99 on their site and the safron is 11.99 for the 100 grams. They ship very fast, although it comes via fedex smartpost which is transferred to the post office. 

The code I used was WELCOME25 and I had googled that one since I never got the email with it. It took a total of 7 days to get here. Ordered on the 22nd and got it yesterday. 

They have free shipping over $35 so depending if you want to just get a couple, it might negate the coupon with the shipping. I don't know what that would be without the free ship. 

eta: I checked and its $5 under $35 to ship. 

I don't see that code anymore on the site I found it. retailmenot. But they always have 20% off first order, I just never got the email. Sign up your email on the bottom of the vadahm website first to see if you get the code, then you can calculate. 

eta2: I take it back, I still see the WELCOME25 for 25% on that website retailmenot. Worth a try.


----------



## MichelleB675

If you order it from Amazon, I think most of them are 2-3 bags of the tea vs 1 bag direct from Vahdam. 

Atunah, I'm so glad you like the cardamom. The rose is definitely very rosey, which is what I liked about it, but I can see how it could be too much for others. It does make an excellent cold brew.


----------



## crebel

I don't know how many of us get the Gong Fu newsletter, but thought some might be interested in the brewing instructions they sent today for "authentic" chai tea:


Loose Leaf Chai Instructions

1.5 Litre Batch

-Add 12 tsp (1 oz) Chai leaf to 7 cups of hot water in a saucepan on a stovetop
-Bring to a boil and then simmer for 5 minutes
-Add 6 Tbsp sugar (preferably brown crystal sugar) and 1 cup of milk (preferably whole) – heat through (1/2 to 1 minute), strain and 
serve.


12 oz Cup

-Heat a combination of 2 oz whole milk and 12 oz water to a boil
-Add 3 tsp Chai leaf and 4 tsp sugar to your brewing vessel
-Pour hot milk/water mixture over leaf and sugar and steep for 5 minutes.  Remove leaf and enjoy!


----------



## Atunah

Nice recipe. Not really something I can really make though as its better to make a large batch to serve several. Its only me that drinks it. I would have to use swerve instead of sugar and I never have milk in the house, too many carbs. But I do always have heavy cream, but I don't know how to work that in. Plus, the sugar kind of cooks in and I don't know if erythritol (non sugar) works the same way or turns weird. I might just try a mug for myself with a wee bit of cream and a wee bit of swerve. 

I am going to have to come over crebel's house so we can make a bit batch.


----------



## Atunah

So I made a mug with heavy cream and swerve. I basically brewed it together to kind of duplicate the simmering. So I put some cream and "sugar" in the mug, put my strainer in and added my 2 ts of tea and steeped for 4 minutes. A little longer than I would do without the cream. I am assuming what I have is more a chai latte than a traditional chai, using cream instead of milk, but its quite good. 

This would really work great with the double spice chai, or regular chai. I used the assam chai. Would be good with the cardamom too I think. Not sure about the safron, kind of a waste for me.


----------



## MichelleB675

Most of the time I drink my chai with just sugar, no milk. But every so often I will add some heavy cream or french vanilla creamer, I would probably try sweetened condensed milk too. Then there was that one time I steeped a chai in coconut milk instead of water, that was super yummy. But then I discovered that I'm allergic to coconut so I can't do that again.


----------



## crebel

Assam Spice and Saffron Chai teas are on their way to me.  I went ahead and ordered from Amazon because I already have 'play' money in my gift card balance and didn't have to put a cc# on another online retailer.

I have always made my chai teas milky (I use evaporated milk straight from the can so it's heavier like cream) and sweet, so I guess lattes.  I can't quite imagine sweet with saffron so will probably try it plain, then with milk just for the creamy mouth feel and go from there.

ETA:  Great enabling, Michelle!


----------



## MichelleB675

Yay! I hope you like them.

Vahdam takes PayPal. But I don't remember if you use that or not.

Crap I just noticed the $5 gift voucher they sent me expired. I was planning to order this weekend.


----------



## Atunah

yay crebel. Totally Michelle's fault to have yet another great tea vendor. I hope you like the chai teas. I think I got it settles. I brew it with 1 tablespoon of cream and some drops of stevia and rest water. Really good. Its not really sweet, which i don't like. I don't ever put sugar in my drinks. But just 3-4 drops of stevia get it just right. Not sweet, but like warm. Not sure how to explain that. Just a wee bit. It elevates the creaminess of the heavy cream. 

I used paypal to pay. I always use it if I have the option. It still uses my credit card, but I don't have to give that number to yet another site. Just feels safer.


----------



## MichelleB675

I agree. I also find that it makes me wait longer to order from the stores that don't use paypal.

I've been debating on the Maharani Chai Spiced Oolong from Vahdam. It looks like it may be one of the heavier roasted types of oolong, which are not my usual taste, but combined with the spices it is tempting me. I may get it when I get the Saffron. I suppose if it's too roasty I can just add more sugar.


----------



## Atunah

Ohhh, I didn't even see the Oolong chai. They don't have it under chai category but under oolong. I didn't look too deeply there yet. That one sounds really good. I have a feeling that over time I'll be trying most of the chai teas they have. I am impressed with the 3 so far and I like that they are different. 

I also now have tried both of the breakfast teas I got. I got the classic which are assam and the himalayan one. I was pleasantly suprised by the himalayan. It almost has a spice note in smell and drinking. It just tastes so very fresh. I also like the assam breakfast. Just a very nice one. Both I think I'll get again. 

Net time I'll also try one of their higher end darjeeling. But not until I drunk up more of my already in house stock of tea gschwendner darjeeling and other blacks. Its why i mostly stuck with the chai teas for now.


----------



## MichelleB675

My $5 gift code still worked so I got some Saffron chai, Maharani Chai and Vanilla Spice Chai.


----------



## crebel

My new chai teas arrived yesterday, but I am fighting the worst head cold I have had in years and couldn't even smell them!  I am brewing a pot of the Assam Chai now as some smell has returned although I don't know that it will be a fair test yet.

I did really like the packaging for the Vadham teas and that information on the box part included when they were picked to show their freshness!  The Assam Chai was picked in January 2018 and the Saffron Chai in February 2018.  They also added an Amazon checkout code for 15% off my next order which I thought was a nice touch.


----------



## Atunah

Sorry about your head cold  . Worst thing ever. 

You have enough tea to drink it now to make you feel better and again when you can smell normally again. 

So yours came in a box too then, with the vacuum sealed tea, a sticker and the empty bag to put it in? I guess its the same packaging they have at amazon or at their site. All my teas said May 2018 I think, one might have been april. 

All of those dates are still good ones really. Especially the way they pack them. They don't sit around in bins. 

Looking forward to your opinions, before and after head cold. Feel better soon.


----------



## MichelleB675

Sorry about the cold, crebel. Maybe the spices will help your head clear a bit.

I don't know if it's just a fall craving or what but chai is moving up my list of favorites quickly. They are just so cozy and comforting.


----------



## MichelleB675

I'm trying the Maharani Chai this morning. It's more roasty than I like my oolongs, but still very good. The first steep was more oolong than spice, probably because I used my usual oolong steep time. For the 2nd steep I went 5 minutes and the spices were lovely.

I'm almost out of my rock sugar. Thankfully I have more on the way. It is my favorite sweetener for tea, since I can't have honey.


----------



## Atunah

I love rock sugar. Or I should say loved. I don't do any sugar anymore. My grandma had some in a beehive jar on the table when I grew up and a couple of pieces of that were all the candies we were allowed.  

Interesting about the Maharani chai. Not sure if that one would be for me. Mostly because of the oolong. I don't like mine super roasted either and I can see how that would overtake the spices if not steeped long enough. So far the only one I don't really love is the Blooming rose. I found out that rose just isn't my thing in tea.


----------



## crebel

We remain a house of pestilence with seemingly never-ending colds.  My taste buds are still off, but I did enjoy what I could taste of the Assam chai.  I have switched to drinking pots brewed of plain old Red Rose tea bags (although I do get mine from friends in Canada so they are a WAY better blend of tea/actual tea leaves than the US bags) rather than wasting my good loose leaf teas on dead taste buds.  I have yet to open the saffron chai.

I did reach the conclusion over the last few months that I no longer enjoy big pots of flavored teas like chai, lavender, rose, etc.  They are great for a mug-full now and then, but for on-going daily drinking by the pot-full, I want variations of "plain" teas.  Except sticky rice puerh ... I will never tire of pot after pot of sticky rice tea!


----------



## Atunah

Ah yes, sticky rice. I agree. Makes a good pot. 

Sorry you all are sick. Hope you get through it soon. 

I don't make pots of my flavored teas either. I make the chai teas in a filter I put in my mug. One of those large finums. Its only used for the flavored. Regular ones I make either in a pot, or for one mug in one of those magic tea maker thingies where you set it on top of the cup when its done brewing. 

I am about to have a chai in fact. I don't know which one yet.


----------



## MichelleB675

Sorry that you're still sick crebel. I hope you feel better and can taste properly soon. 

My throat was feeling scratchy so I am having an afternoon cup.. I'm finishing up the last of a sample of Yuletide Toddy from Adagio. I'm really not fond of fruit blends with hibiscus in them. And finding ones that sound good that don't contain it is near impossible.

I can't remember if you guys like rooibos or honeybush blends, but Harney's Holiday Herbal is sooooo good. It is so warm and comforting. And smells and tastes wonderful. I want to try their regular Holiday blend this year, but the herbal version is one of my favorite teas.


----------



## MichelleB675

I tried the Saffron Chai this morning. I forgot what you said about it, Atunah, so I steeped for 5 minutes. I should have steeped for 3. 5 was too much. The saffron does give it a unique taste. I think I like it, I'll know more about it next time when I hopefully remember to only steep for 3 minutes.


----------



## crebel

I tried the Saffron chai this morning.  I'm not sure what I think!  I brewed 4 minutes at 208 and all I can taste is cloves, cloves, and more cloves ...

The 'leaves' and spices in my infuser look pretty much like a wet version of what went in dry, like little rolled crumbs of tea plus spices, not anything that even resembles cut tea leaves.  I did try to mix the tea up when transferring to the resealable bag so the spices weren't concentrated on the top or bottom.

I'm not wild about it at this point, but my taste buds may still be off with the head cold. I'll try again one of these days.


----------



## Atunah

I steep all the chai teas at 3 minutes. I don't put anything in though. 

The saffron is very different. I had it one day and it tasted weird. Next day was fine. I don't call it a usual chai. My favorite is still the Assam chai. Saffron is kind of off the beaten path. But I can see if you don't like it. 

But yeah, I don't like them at 5 minutes. It gets too bitter and weird. Safron and the cardamon have the CTC cut tear and curl little bits of tea in them. They brew stronger. The Assam uses whole leaves. 

the saffron can have a weird aftertaste for me at times. Not sure if its how I mix it up or what. Maybe I get too much saffron in the batch. It is a bit more clove heavy than say the assam or of course the cardamon. I don't get any overwhelming cinnamon on any them and that is a good thing. I love cinnamon, don't get me wrong, but it can take over all the flavors.


----------



## MichelleB675

Harney's has a new flavor that sounds yummy. Hot Apple Spice. 

I want to try that soon. And Pumpkin Spice.  

Tis the season I guess. I don't remember having spice cravings last fall but this year I can't seem to get enough spices.


----------



## NanD

I want put in an order at Harney & Sons,but they are out of the decaf assam tea. 
I need the Royal Palace Tea and wanted to try their new Smoke Tea.

Do any of the sites you order from have a decaf assam? 

When the weather is colder, I like a cup of decaf tea in the evening. I aleady have decaf Cinnamon Spice and decaf Paris (basically earl grey) and decaf green. I have decaf green pretty much every day at lunch, so I want something different in the evening.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## crebel

gongfu-tea.com (the store I buy from regularly), has a decaf assam listed.  I haven't tried it personally, but I've never had a low-quality tea from them.


----------



## MichelleB675

I can't get warm today so I'm on my 3rd mug of tea. The first was Davidson's Rooibos Chai from my October Sipsby box. The second was Harney's Pumpkin Spice, which I found at Target yesterday. And now I'm on Adagio Rooibos Cinnamon Apple.

I figured since I am going to be drinking so much of it today, I should probably stick to no caffeine.


----------



## crebel

I thought some might be interested in this chai simple syrup recipe that was posted on the tea Reddit today:

chai spiced simple syrup: 2 inches fresh ginger $0.33; 1/2T black peppercorns $0.08; 1 large (or 4 small) cinnamon stick $1.50; 10 whole cloves $0.39; 1/2t vanilla extract $0.14; 1 cup white sugar $0.16; 2 cups water $0.00 

Preparation Steps 

1. Peel the ginger (vegetable peeler or scrape with a spoon) and then cut into thin slices. 

2. In a medium sauce pan, combine all of the ingredients except the vanilla extract. Bring up to a boil over medium/high heat and then reduce the heat to medium low and let simmer strongly for 30 minutes. 

3. After 30 minutes of simmering, turn off the heat and allow it to cool to room temperature. Strain the mixture through a sieve, stir in the vanilla extract, and pour into a resealable container. Store in the refrigerator for up to one month.

Edited to try and remove the formatting diamonds ...


----------



## MichelleB675

That sounds yummy I'll have to try that soon. I have some spiced teas that aren't quite spiced enough for my taste, and that would be perfect. 

BTW did you read through the comments on that? There was one addition that used maple syrup and saffron that sounds lovely.


----------



## crebel

MichelleB675 said:


> That sounds yummy I'll have to try that soon. I have some spiced teas that aren't quite spiced enough for my taste, and that would be perfect.
> 
> BTW did you read through the comments on that? There was one addition that used maple syrup and saffron that sounds lovely.


I thought it sounded yummy also. Of course there were several comments about changing/adding to the spices used; someone mentioned it would never be a true chai spice mix without some cardamom, another suggested adding star anise.

Personally, I would add cardamom, crush and double a peppercorn blend, and halve the amount of cloves. It is a great base recipe to get you started.


----------



## MichelleB675

Yeah definitely cardamom and a peppercorn mix. I wouldn't add anise, because I hate that flavor. The first time I would probably leave the cloves as is. And maybe use some ground vanilla bean instead of extract.

I think I have everything but the ginger. I may need some cinnamon sticks too, I'll have to check, but I seem to remember the jar getting kinda empty the last time I made butter chicken.


----------



## Scout Dawson

I am so happy this thread exists haha. I love tea. Tea saves lives.


----------



## MichelleB675

I plan to make the chai syrup today. I bought fresh ginger on Saturday and a jar of cinnamon sticks, though when I went to gather the spices, I found a jar with 2 sticks in it so I'll use those first. I plan to use vanilla bean instead of extract, add cardamom and have a mix of black and pink peppercorns. I thought I had a bottle of mixed but I don't so I'll just use half black and half pink.


----------



## Atunah

That really sounds good. Not for me as I don't do sugar and the sugar substitutes don't really work well to make a syrup with I don't think. 
I always have ginger in the house, I cook a lot with it. But I freeze mine and use a microplane to shave it off frozen. Works grate for grating, but not so much to make slices. But I take the fresh, slice it it up and then freeze those. Ginger freezes really well and that way its always fresh.


----------



## MichelleB675

I made it, it was halfway cool. Then I saw your reply pop up in my email and realized that I forgot to add the ginger. So now it is simmering again. But even without the ginger it was super yummy, it was just missing something lol.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> That really sounds good. Not for me as I don't do sugar and the sugar substitutes don't really work well to make a syrup with I don't think.
> I always have ginger in the house, I cook a lot with it. But I freeze mine and use a microplane to shave it off frozen. Works grate for grating, but not so much to make slices. But I take the fresh, slice it it up and then freeze those. Ginger freezes really well and that way its always fresh.


Which sugar substitutes do you use? Is it the sucralose products that give you grief? Because I did find a recipe that says you can make syrups (although thinner unless you cook them down a lot - which further concentrates the amount of sweet) with the sucralose products.

If you don't like sweet in your tea at all, simple syrup is useless. Otherwise, you'd just be choosing what blends of spices you want to make your own chai by adding to a plain black or green tea, right?


----------



## Atunah

Yep, I used to just add my spices no sugar. 

I use erythritol and stevia. Erythritol is most tasing like sugar. I use some liquid sucralose, but not the bags of powdered as that has extra carbs from the fillers. I don't need a lot of it in the house as I don't put sweet in my drinks. My husband does and he uses either agave syrup or the liquid sucralose. When I make a low carb cake in the cup or such thing its always erythritol. Also sold as swerve in some areas. 

I can't use any other substitutes as they give me either a headache or stomach ache. Maltitol I am looking at you.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I love these new tea bags that add spices in the tea bag and it does taste good. I always like my tea with milk and brown sugar. Artificial sweetener is not good for you and is not the way to reduce calories.


----------



## MichelleB675

I've used the syrup a few times now, and I think when I make it again, I'll use less ginger and possibly crystallized ginger instead of fresh. It is taking over the spices a bit.

I'm having Adagio's Fiery Cinnamon Spice this morning. I wanted to compare it to Harney's. Both are great.


----------



## crebel

Holy Moly, I just placed a phone order with GongFu so DH can pick it up while he is in the big city today and their prices have increased _significantly_  . Like Oriental Beauty oolong, which was already pricey, has gone up $5/oz (did NOT buy), my every day Cream Assam, up $2/oz. I was on the website, so I could see the increases before I purchased, but it was still a shocker for middling quantities of just 3 "normal" teas to total $75. I think I'm depressed  

I didn't ask, and I don't know if it's because of new tariffs, etc., but I will definitely have to temper my loose tea buying. Anyone noticing significant changes at other vendors?


----------



## Atunah

I had to search my email. Cream Assam  I paid $11 back in May. So maybe they had already gone up a bit by then? 

Red plum went from $9 to $9.50. But $5 more for the already precious Oolong? Ouch. 

Still concerning if they all go up. Haven't looked at other vendors yet. Gonna check TG. 

That $75 isn't going to last you very long, is it.  

eta: Ouch. TG gone up too, at least for those I searched. I bought 250grams of the finest keemun in last time at it was 35.50. It is now 42.95. 

Tariffs?  Or just the usual variation in tea prices. 

Correction it did not go up ant TG. The order in May was 35.50 an the one in August was 42.95. So they had already gone up before.


----------



## crebel

Prices at Stash are the same as last time I ordered in Aug/Sept., thank goodness!

So, 4 oz. = approximately 113 gms.  Now 4 oz of sticky rice tuochas at GF are $17.00 and 200 gms of sticky rice tuochas at Stash are $11.75.  Glad I prefer the Stash sticky rice!  I'm just shocked at the amount of increase at GF in the last 2 months.  No shipping and handling since I always go to GF to buy could be a factor, I guess, but since my total orders are always over $50 I wouldn't have S&H most places ordering online either.  Looks like I will be doing some more sampling from Stash.


----------



## MichelleB675

The teas I have ordered from GF have gone up $0.50. That's not too bad.

The ones have tried from Adagio are the same price. Most of the ones from Harney are the same price, the only difference I have seen so far is the Li Shan, but it is possible that one was on sale when I bought it.

I haven't actually gone back to reorder anything from anyone yet, other than to order a larger size after finishing a sample from Harney.  I have a lot of tea to work through before I do that. And it would probably help a lot of I would stop getting flavor cravings and ordering a bunch of certain things like chai or jasmine or rose. My bin of tea packages is bursting. and my tin section is spreading across the shelf.


----------



## crebel

I tried a new-to-me tea from GF yesterday, Genmaicha, which is a Japanese green (Bancha) mixed with toasted rice. It looks like little rice krispie pieces in there! They have a second blend called Genmaimatcha, which is the same with the addition of some matcha powder mixed it. I haven't had matcha, so I went for the more traditional blend first.

I don't think it will be a must have to keep in a daily rotation of a big potful, but I quite like it for the occasional cup or two.  It is light, definitely has a toasty/nutty flavor come through, better to me hot than cold (only 30 seconds steeping!), and nothing added.


----------



## crebel

I appear to be talking to myself in here now, but just in case anyone is still reading who may be preparing a GongFu order, I have a new-to-me-tea for you to try.  

Last time I was in the store, I got several of their less expensive black teas just to try, looking for an every day tea that won't put me in the poorhouse in the quantities I consume.  Several of them have been "fine", a step up from grocery store bagged tea, but nothing yippee skippee.  

Today I tried "The Himalayan" - "Through our contacts in the tea industry, we were able to find a tea garden nestled in the foothills of the Himalayas that specializes in producing a wonderfully bold black tea.  Simply put, The Himalayan is as wildly beautiful as its namesake.  A must-try for the adventurer at heart."  Only $6.50/2 oz!

I don't know that I would describe it as "bold", but it is a wonderful tea.  From the looks of the leaves, there is some tippy Assam in there, it has a slightly sweet light malt to it, almost a poor person's version of Oriental Beauty oolong, and maybe a very small amount of smokiness like a Keemun.  Delicious.  I will add it to my permanent rotation.


----------



## MichelleB675

That sounds nice.  Sorry I haven't been posting much. I didn't really have anything new or interesting to say.

I placed a small order from Tea Gschwendner.. Bossa Nova, Winter Magic and Luigi Amaretto. I look forward to trying them. I've been eyeing Bossa Nova and Winter Magic for a year.


----------



## crebel

*Waves to Michelle* - nice to hear from you!  I've never ordered from TG, but some of their blends sound delicious!  Is the Amaretto a repeat for you?


----------



## MichelleB675

it is my first order from TG.  I'm not sure if it was the amaretto or the another TG almond blend that was mentioned in the thread before, but the amaretto sounds yummy so I thought I would try it.


----------



## crebel

MichelleB675 said:


> it is my first order from TG. I'm not sure if it was the amaretto or the another TG almond blend that was mentioned in the thread before, but the amaretto sounds yummy so I thought I would try it.


I think I remember that TG is where Atunah gets her marzipan tea also. I may have to break down and order from them to try some new things now that I've broken the ice ordering from Stash and not getting all my tea from GF in person!


----------



## MichelleB675

Marzipan, that was the one I was supposed to look for but couldn't remember. I need to order from Stash sometime too. There are a few there I want to try.


----------



## crebel

I received my latest order of sticky rice tea from Stash and am disappointed.  I think they sent plain pu-erh tuochas instead, zero sticky rice taste or smell.  I double-checked to make sure I ordered the right thing and have sent them an email this morning after brewing a pot.  I'll let you know how they respond. 

eta:  Terrific customer service and a really quick response.  They apologized for shipping the wrong pu-erh, are sending the correct order free of charge, and told me to enjoy the pu-erh that was received in error.  I am happy to continue doing business with Stash Tea!


----------



## Atunah

Oh wow, that is super customer service. Glad you are getting your actual sticky rice one. Yay for stash. I am holding off on ordering for now until I got all my mail and such set up. I am still in the forwarding stage and not actually sleeping at the new place. 

Crebel, I have had the himalayan fron gong fu before. I went through my order lists and there it was. I remember really liking it. But I like Himalayan a lot no matter where i order it. Last order was the one from Vadahm. Also very inexpensive and high quality stuff. Sorry about my typos, I am having to use an older laptop that has a messed up keyboard with sticky keys. I can't find my real laptop in this mess right now.  

TeaGschwendner has a 15% off site wide today and tomorrow. So if you guys were thinking about something from them. Its code holiday18. One does though have to order $60 to get free shipping. 

Yes, I always order the Marzipan from TG. And the Mango. And Bossa Nova and a couple of other teas I really like. Their Keemun is really really good, always a staple. But I am going to order also from Vadahm for the chai and their himalayan and their classic english breakfast which really surprised me how good and really inexpensive it is. 

My teas and teashelf are already at the house.  . So I "only" have 3 teas left to drink at the apartment until Monday. Oh the humanity.


----------



## MichelleB675

I'm so glad Stash fixed that for you. TG shipping isn't too bad, it was $6.99 for my order, which hasn't shipped yet. I'm not in a huge rush anyway. I've been fighting a sinus infection and can't really taste or smell anyway. I had 1 day I could taste a few days ago and put some brown sugar in my saffron chai and that was yummy.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Oh wow, that is super customer service. Glad you are getting your actual sticky rice one. Yay for stash. I am holding off on ordering for now until I got all my mail and such set up. I am still in the forwarding stage and not actually sleeping at the new place.
> 
> Crebel, I have had the himalayan fron gong fu before. I went through my order lists and there it was. I remember really liking it. But I like Himalayan a lot no matter where i order it. Last order was the one from Vadahm. Also very inexpensive and high quality stuff. Sorry about my typos, I am having to use an older laptop that has a messed up keyboard with sticky keys. I can't find my real laptop in this mess right now.
> 
> TeaGschwendner has a 15% off site wide today and tomorrow. So if you guys were thinking about something from them. Its code holiday18. One does though have to order $60 to get free shipping.
> 
> Yes, I always order the Marzipan from TG. And the Mango. And Bossa Nova and a couple of other teas I really like. Their Keemun is really really good, always a staple. But I am going to order also from Vadahm for the chai and their himalayan and their classic english breakfast which really surprised me how good and really inexpensive it is.
> 
> My teas and teashelf are already at the house. . So I "only" have 3 teas left to drink at the apartment until Monday. Oh the humanity.


Thanks for confirming the quality of the Himalayan tea from GF, Atunah! I wonder what else you have tried from them that I haven't . I think there is another more expensive tea you also get from TG that you're really fond of, Executive or something like that?



MichelleB675 said:


> I'm so glad Stash fixed that for you. TG shipping isn't too bad, it was $6.99 for my order, which hasn't shipped yet. I'm not in a huge rush anyway. I've been fighting a sinus infection and can't really taste or smell anyway. I had 1 day I could taste a few days ago and put some brown sugar in my saffron chai and that was yummy.


So sorry about the sinus infection, it was a horrible few weeks for tea tasting when I was sick for so long, even strong flavors like the chai just weren't making it through to my taste buds. Warm/hot beverage still felt good so I started brewing plain old Red Rose tea bags instead of my good leaves since I couldn't taste or smell anyway. Hope yours gets better quickly.


----------



## Atunah

Crebel, its the Diplomat tea from TG.   I only buy it when they have a sale since its a wee bit on the high side. Well, for me it is. Plenty of really nice oolongs cost more than that. Its a blend of oolong and darjeeling. 

Michelle I hope you get over your sinus infection soon. Hopefully by the time you get your TG order. Takes a few days. They ship out in 2-3 days and I think they ship it with Fedex. Pretty sure, although I can't bet on it right now.


----------



## MichelleB675

My TG order shipped. UPS. It should be here tomorrow.

I can smell and halfway taste now, so I went a little crazy baking cookies.. Chocolate Chip, Eggnog, Maple Crunch, Snowballs, Chocolate Covered Cherry and Cherry Kisses.


----------



## Atunah

MichelleB675 said:


> My TG order shipped. UPS. It should be here tomorrow.
> 
> I can smell and halfway taste now, so I went a little crazy baking cookies.. Chocolate Chip, Eggnog, Maple Crunch, Snowballs, Chocolate Covered Cherry and Cherry Kisses.


OMG I need to come over. I need all those right now 

I got my Vahdam today. Different chai and basic teas. I had the Earl Grey Chai and wow it is good. Never would have thought that combination would work. I also got the standard chai to try. I want to try them all. Only ordering when I am through with the others though.

I noticed on their website that they are one of Oprah's favorite things. She apparently tried the 3 chai's i haven't yet. 
She had the spiced oolong, ginger, and sweet cinnamon. I haven't yet tried any of those yet.


----------



## MichelleB675

I've tried the oolong. It was pretty good, a bit more roasted than I like. 

I'm drinking Winter Magic from TG this morning. It is very good.


----------



## Atunah

You got your TG packages, great. I hope you like them all. I have not had the Winter Magic one though.


----------



## MichelleB675

I really loved Winter Magic. I'm having Bossa Nova this morning. It is very good too.


----------



## Andra

Amazon carries Vahdam.  I got a sampler pack a few days ago when it was a daily deal.  I haven't tried any yet, but it has several Chais in it.


----------



## MichelleB675

I found a lovely gift set of teas at Home Goods. It has 6 tins in it.

La Via Del Te - Firenze collection

Here it is on the La Via Del Te - https://www.laviadelte.com/shop/tea-gift-box-firenze/676#.XB6jZVVKjIW

I saw it when I was there last week but still had some grocery and Christmas shopping to finish so I waited until this week to see if they still had it, and they did. It was $29.99. The teas all smell yummy. I look forward to trying them.


----------



## MichelleB675

So far I've tried - 

Il Sogno di Michelangelo "a delicate, creamy blend of half-oxidized tea composed of Chinese Oolong tea, raisin, flavours, pine kernels, cornflower, sunflower petals, suffower"

Il Segreto dei Medici "a blend inspired by the secret recipe of chocolate with jasmine flowers which usually ended the banquets, composed of Chinese green tea Special Jasmine, flavours, mallow flowers, jasmine flowers, yellow rose buds, Silvery Pekoe white tea"

Both are good. The Il Segreto dei Medici is an interesting combination of flavors that I wouldn't think would work together (chocolate and jasmine) but it does.

I'm happy I took a chance on this gift set. It's really nice, and when the tea is gone I'll have some more tins to reuse.


----------



## Atunah

Those are some interesting ingredients. And those names of the teas. My spellcheck would be working overtime.  

Glad you are enjoying your journey into all these new tea places.


----------



## MichelleB675

Have you guys heard of or tried anything from August Uncommon Teas? The blends sound really interesting and free US shipping.

BTW I have discovered that while I didn't really like Harney's Paris, I do love Paris Herbal. The flavors just work so much better for me with the rooibos.


----------



## Atunah

MichelleB675 said:


> Have you guys heard of or tried anything from August Uncommon Teas? The blends sound really interesting and free US shipping.
> 
> BTW I have discovered that while I didn't really like Harney's Paris, I do love Paris Herbal. The flavors just work so much better for me with the rooibos.


Did you happen to order from that store? I never heard of it.

I just placed another order with Vahdam. I needed more english breakfast which is so good and very inexpensive as I make pots on the weekend for us with that. I also ordered the pretty small box sampler Oprah's favorite things. It has 3 chai's in it I haven't tried yet and its in pretty tins and its a valentine to myself. From hubby. He doesn't know it yet though. 

I also got their darjeeling sampler as I want to try a few before ordering a full size.

I also need to get a teagschwendner order in within the next few weeks and probably a Gong Fu one. Each has teas I like, but I don't need to order everything at once. Spread it out a bit.

And I found a use for that blooming rose tea from Vahdam I didn't really like as much. I brewed it the other day and just put it over ice with a bit of stevia and it was surprisingly good as a ice tea. I don't usually drink ice tea, but I needed something to cool down from a hot flash. Ugh, I hate those things. I went outside when it was really cold here, like in the 40's (I know I know) and i was simultaneously hot and cold. Its like the worst feeling. I can shiver at night and sweat at the same time.

Still always prefer my teas hot and my coffees even hotter. I can drink tea when it cools down, but coffee gets nasty to me when it gets to just warm.


----------



## MichelleB675

I did order a few things.

Outlaw - lapsang souchong smoked tea, assam tea, south indian black tea, german morello cherry, flavoring

Painted Dessert - ceylon black tea, cocoa husk, cinnamon, chili, safflower petals, flavoring

Arabesque -  chinese sencha green tea, yunnan green tea, brazilian jatoba wood, turkish orange, madagascar vanilla, flavoring, lemongrass

Dark Iris - formosa oolong tea, dried peach, persian pistachio, white chocolate, rose petals, flavoring

all 4 were very good. There are a few others I want to try at some point but I need to wait until my tastebuds shift to the spring weather. 

I've noticed I like greens, whites and oolongs more in the warmer weather and black teas or chai/spiced teas in the fall and winter. I like rooibos anytime. I drink all of them any time but they don't taste as good to me all the time. Does that make sense?

I want to try matcha again, the only time I've had it was a mint matcha, but I was in my not liking mint phase and didn't like it.


----------



## Atunah

I never had matcha. I am not really sure how to operate that one. The mixing I guess with some brush or whipping? Or is it just powder you blend with water? I don't like mint much in general. Not my teas and not much elsewhere. 

My grandmother used to have mint chocolate in the house because it was the only one we (grandkids) didn't like eating so it was all hers.


----------



## MichelleB675

Yeah the traditional way is to use a bamboo whisk, a lot of people use those milk frother thingies. or a protein shaker bottle  

Vahdam has some on Amazon but not on their website, and googling doesn't show anything new, just stuff from 2 years ago, so I'm not sure if what Amazon has is 2 years old or they just decided not to list on their own site.


----------



## WDR

Atunah said:


> Did you happen to order from that store? I never heard of it.


I just did and I'm very happy with it.

I ordered their _Metropolitan_, _Dots-and-loops_, and _Under the Willow_.

For me, _Metropolitan_ was probably a mistake. I saw "clove" in their description and was hoping for something that would compare favorably with Bigelow's _Constant Comment_. I missed the "bergamot" in the description. So, instead of what I was expecting, I got an Earl Grey with fruity-plum flavoring to it. At half-a-scoop and a bit of honey, it isn't bad. Just not what I wanted.

I haven't opened the _Dots-and-loops_ or _Under the Willow_, yet, but that will be coming soon.

Their four-cup packs are much bigger than I expected and my order came with a plastic scoop.  Their teas strike me as pretty strong. My first cup of _Metropolitan_, I used a full scoop and found it quite intense. At half of the scoop, it was a bit more to my taste (with the aforementioned dollop of honey).

The prices strike me as fairly reasonable for boutique teas, and their teas based on the _Metropolitan_ I've consumed thus far are pretty robust. The order arrived much faster than I was expecting---just three days after my order shipped. Overall, I'd say I recommend them. I hope you folks like them, too.


----------



## MichelleB675

I want to try Metropolitan and Breathless.


----------



## Atunah

Now you guys really want me to check out that tea place, don't you. Thanks Michelle and WDR for the reviews. I think.  

eta: I like their tee flavor options. Boozy. I guess I'll add some rum to those.


----------



## MichelleB675

Arabesque tastes and smells like creamsicle.


----------



## crebel

MichelleB675 said:


> Arabesque tastes and smells like creamsicle.


Vanilla/Orange? One of my favorite taste combinations. I'm not sure my brain is connecting it to tea, but I'd sure be willing to try it!

I got to stop at Gong-Fu today. It's so nice to walk into a real tea store and have them greet you by name! Just refilled on staples: Cream Assam, The Himalayan (I've really been on a kick with this one recently), Nandi Hills, Sticky Rice tuos, and Irish Breakfast. I keep the foil resealable bags they come in and just hand them the empties to refill.

While typing this I realized I did not get any Red Plum, guess I'll have to stop back in one day before I head home again!


----------



## Atunah

Was the Nandi Hills the one that had to grow on you? Goes like that sometimes, doesn't it. Don't know if something is going to be a keeper til you realize you keep drinking it. 

You reminded me to make a list so I don't forget the teas I do need to get from gong fu. Unlike you, I have to pay shipping each time I order, unless I get a bigger one going. One of my staples with them is the milk oolong for sure. I also get the cream assam and I have gotten the nandi based on your recs and its really a good tea. 

I wish I had a tea store around here like that. We have some coffee roasters like that, but no tea places that I know of. I think way more people drink coffee here and ice tea and if they do drink tea is mostly the bagged type. The fancy pyramid shaped ones are very popular with the suburbians around here. Like what they sell at trader Joe's. 

I guess Teavana used to be the only tea store until they were no more. 

I am sure I have asked you that before, but how far do you have to drive to get to Gong Fu? And how is the weather now. I can't believe how cold you had it there  .


----------



## MichelleB675

If you try it I hope you like it. Creamsicle isn't one of my favorite flavors but the tea was good.

This morning I'm having a cup of Hot Cinnamon Spice (Sunset) from H&S. I think when this is gone I'll try the rooibos version.


----------



## crebel

Yes, Nandi Hills is one I thought was "just okay" the first time I tried it and is now a staple.  That's one that certainly benefited from getting a scale. They are big, "fluffy" leaves (2 oz of leaf is sold in a 4 oz bag so it doesn't get broken up) before brewing and the measuring spoon just didn't provide enough leaf so it ended up rather weak until I started weighing - now I can eyeball it pretty well.

Milk Oolong is a must have in my cupboard as well, I just didn't need a refill this time!  If you haven't tried GF's Himalayan before, that would be my new recommendation for you to try, I bought a larger bag of that this time.

It takes about 90 minutes to get to GF from home.  I'd order online if there weren't always other reasons for a trip to the "big city" and then I stay with my sister for a week almost always.   Our weather has been horrible recently but yesterday roads were dry, just cold but not nearly as cold as when we had the polar vortex, and DH was driving.  I didn't leave my house for almost 2 weeks when we had that -40 degree nastiness. More snow on the way for tonight and Sunday, but I'm good with being stuck at my sister's house until DH returns some time to get me!


----------



## MichelleB675

March winds have arrived early and my seasonal tea tastes seem to be shifting back from black teas. I only seem to enjoy those in the winter, but rarely resteep them.

This morning I'm on my 3rd mug (resteep) of High Mountain Honey Oolong from Beautiful Taiwan Tea Company. I ordered it sometime last year, and it is so good. I relocated the rest of the package to a smaller tin. 

Even after 3 steeps the leaves seemed to have some "life" left in them, some still were not all the way open, so I put them in a pitcher of water to cold brew. I may have to reorder that tea when it's gone, it is really lovely.


----------



## Chad Winters

Drinking my first Puerh today...... it smells and tastes like fish. Is this a bad one or is that kind of standard? Maybe I'm getting my Omega 3s


----------



## crebel

Chad Winters said:


> Drinking my first Puerh today...... it smells and tastes like fish. Is this a bad one or is that kind of standard? Maybe I'm getting my Omega 3s


I'm not sure about bad, but I'd say it's not a good one anyway. I presume it's a ripe puerh; they can have a strong aroma, earthy-tasting, but really shouldn't be "fishy". Where did you get it? I have heard if you order from an overseas vendor, particularly if it is a cake of puerh, that you need to let them air out before brewing and always a quick rinse before a full brew as well.

I've only purchased mini-tuochas of organic puerh and sticky rice puerh from my two preferred vendors (GongFu and Stash) and I love them both.


----------



## MichelleB675

Fishy puerh is usually a sign of either inferior tea or improperly stored tea. Maybe try to rinse it twice and see if that helps.

The first one I ever tried was fishy and I hated it. I've only tried one other and it's mixed with cocoa nibs, I still don't love it and I'm afraid I'll forever associate it with that first fishy one.


----------



## crebel

Happy Saint Patrick's Day to my tea-loving friends!  I am celebrating this afternoon with a small pot of Irish Breakfast tea and a "wee dollop" of Irish Cream whiskey added to my cup.


----------



## Atunah

Ohhh, I almost forgot. Is irish cream what you used? Or actual irish whiskey. All I got is the irish cream in the fridge. I am sipping some now. I opened it on May of 2018 though. Been in the fridge, says use within 6 months of opening. oops.  . I am sure I'll live, tastes fine. I am going to make some coffee I think, never tried it in tea. All I have is english breakfast. Will that cause a war?


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Ohhh, I almost forgot. Is irish cream what you used? Or actual irish whiskey. All I got is the irish cream in the fridge. I am sipping some now. I opened it on May of 2018 though. Been in the fridge, says use within 6 months of opening. oops. . I am sure I'll live, tastes fine. I am going to make some coffee I think, never tried it in tea. All I have is english breakfast. Will that cause a war?


Yes, Irish Cream (made with Irish whiskey). No comment whether you will cause a war mixing with English Breakfast ...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I like tea bags with different flavors. Have not tried many but like ginger tea and masala tea. These are both available in Indian stores. I like to know more flavors and where to get it.


----------



## MichelleB675

If you want to stick to tea bags, they are available pretty much everywhere that sells groceries. Kroger, Trader Joes, Whole Foods, Walmart, Target, etc. Another great place to look is TJ Maxx, Marshall's, HomeGo

As far as grocery store brands go, Tazo, Stash and Numi are pretty good. Republic of Tea and Zhena's are also good.

Harney and Sons has some at Target. I suggest Hot Cinnamon Sunset, and the Holiday Blend when Christmas rolls around again. Or you can order from their website where there is a lot more variety... Hot Cinnamon Spice, Paris, Victorian London Fog, Pomegranate Oolong, Dragon Pearl Jasmine and tons more I can't remember right now.

Adagio has lots of flavors, many that are available in bags. They have stores but not sure if any are near you, their website is easy to shop though.

Amazon, they have everything so you should be able to find lots of variety there.


----------



## crebel

I combined 1 spoonful of Lavender Sencha to 3 spoonfuls of Milk Oolong today (in a 4C pot).  I have to say it's a really nice combination.  I guess I could have just added some culinary lavender which I already have, but just had that one spoonful left of the sencha, so tried that.  

I will do this combo again.  Just a touch of lavender compliments the buttery flavor of the Milk Oolong and didn't overpower it.


----------



## MichelleB675

I bet that was yummy.


----------



## crebel

I tried a different tea this last time I was restocking at Gong-Fu, their Organic Ginger Citrus Puerh.  It is delicious, you can certainly taste the ginger, but it does not overpower (in fact, anyone who is a huge ginger fan might want more) and the two "lemon" additions are just right.  While I think it is wonderful just to drink, it would be a great sore throat tea with a little honey or good for upset stomach.

The GF description: This blend begins with a black, or "cooked" Puerh tea base. To this rich beginning, we've asked our blenders to add pieces of dried ginger as well as lemon verbena and lemongrass. The result is a brew that is wonderfully contrasting - both rich and deep, while also light and refreshing. The perfect after-dinner digestive.


----------



## Atunah

That sounds really good crebel. Might throw some into my cart at the next order. I like ginger and I am curious how that would tasted in a puerh. Ginger tea items are also good for when my stomach is upset or I am nauseated. Or is it nauseous. Can never remember.


----------



## crebel

I just spent about an hour looking back through some of the first 200 pages or so of this thread.  We used to have 6-12 folks posting every single day and Atunah, Andra, Chad Winters, and me are about the only ones still around from those days.  

A couple of fun facts from the earlier days:

Tea Gerschwender was the online vendor of choice (and still seems to be very popular), followed by Teavana which is now closed.

- Atunah was house hunting in January 2011.  She just found a place and moved last December.  Wow.

- March/April of 2011 is when ProfCrash (now MamaProfCrash) started her journey into the world of puerhs and subsequently hooked several of us with her enabling.  This also resulted in my Gong-Fu tea shop in Des Moines, Iowa recommendation becoming a go-to online  shop for some puerhs, then oolongs (particularly their milk oolong), and eventually all types of tea.

Prof, if you ever still check in on these threads, Gong-Fu still has the Seven Sons bing cha puerh (now aged 8 more years!) and still selling at the original price of $41.  I never did pick one up back then, but they gave me a large brewed sample from an open package when I was there last week, and holy cow is this some good, smooth, stuff.  I have one in my possession now!

The Ginger Citrus puerh I mentioned earlier is the first looseleaf puerh I have tried.  I enjoyed it as much as the tuochas, but I find them so much more convenient.  They no longer carry the Rose puerh tuochas, but I have found that adding Tao of Teas Rose Petal Black looseleaf to an organic puerh tuocha is pretty darn close.


----------



## Andra

I am once again trying to stop drinking cokes in the morning.  My go-to tea for caffeine is still Teavana's Raspberry Riot Lemon Mate.  I have two more unopened pouches of it.  I just placed an order at Adagio for some of their Citrus Mate, Raspberry Patch, Lemongrass, and some freeze-dried raspberries.  I'm going to see if I can get closer than the blend that Adagio currently sells before I run out of my precious Teavana stock.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> I just spent about an hour looking back through some of the first 200 pages or so of this thread. We used to have 6-12 folks posting every single day and Atunah, Andra, Chad Winters, and me are about the only ones still around from those days.
> 
> A couple of fun facts from the earlier days:
> 
> Tea Gerschwender was the online vendor of choice (and still seems to be very popular), followed by Teavana which is now closed.
> 
> - Atunah was house hunting in January 2011. She just found a place and moved last December. Wow.
> 
> - March/April of 2011 is when ProfCrash (now MamaProfCrash) started her journey into the world of puerhs and subsequently hooked several of us with her enabling. This also resulted in my Gong-Fu tea shop in Des Moines, Iowa recommendation becoming a go-to online shop for some puerhs, then oolongs (particularly their milk oolong), and eventually all types of tea.
> 
> Prof, if you ever still check in on these threads, Gong-Fu still has the Seven Sons bing cha puerh (now aged 8 more years!) and still selling at the original price of $41. I never did pick one up back then, but they gave me a large brewed sample from an open package when I was there last week, and holy cow is this some good, smooth, stuff. I have one in my possession now!
> 
> The Ginger Citrus puerh I mentioned earlier is the first looseleaf puerh I have tried. I enjoyed it as much as the tuochas, but I find them so much more convenient. They no longer carry the Rose puerh tuochas, but I have found that adding Tao of Teas Rose Petal Black looseleaf to an organic puerh tuocha is pretty darn close.


Oh what a lovely trip back in tea time. Thanks for that. Where is mamaprofcrash?

I still have some of that seven sons puerh, somewhere. I still haven't found all my things yet. I need to find it though as its in the garage and that is probably not a good thing once it gets really hot. I have a box with all those puerhs. Good thing is they are meant to be stored like that. Long term. 

Yeah, wow. I can believe I was house looking since 2011. Gulp. Course we didn't have a permanent realtor then. But holy moly we could have gotten a deal then. All houses have gone up a huge amount since about that year and 2012. Like our house was bought in 2012 for 50000 less than what it cost us.  . The market recovered and this area is being built out more further to the west. But still, that is a long time looking. wowser.

And all through those years my constant has been checking in to KBoards to talk to my friends here, about books and stuff and of course tea. So many teas I have tried and enjoyed in all those years. Tea stores I had never heard of before like Gong Fu came to my attention. I tried Puerh for the first time. And I bought many mugs and tea pots in those years. 

Now you remind me I really miss me some milk oolong. I think I'll just make a big order of that and some of that ginger citrus puerh you tried. Might get some Tuocha too. Like you I like the convenience. Even though I have a box somewhere with cakes and cake pieces.



Andra said:


> I am once again trying to stop drinking cokes in the morning. My go-to tea for caffeine is still Teavana's Raspberry Riot Lemon Mate. I have two more unopened pouches of it. I just placed an order at Adagio for some of their Citrus Mate, Raspberry Patch, Lemongrass, and some freeze-dried raspberries. I'm going to see if I can get closer than the blend that Adagio currently sells before I run out of my precious Teavana stock.


You'd think that they would have sold the rights to the recipes to someone. I found only one close-ish one but its expensive at $7 a ounce and i don't know that tea company 
https://www.plumdeluxe.com/product/raspberry-lemon-mate-tea?gclid=Cj0KCQjws5HlBRDIARIsAOomqA2t4FRdI1lFFCdksAcQxPR87ZQjiPx_Q8O_HMVKKEju9DCTwtuePaEaAsBJEALw_wcB

Hopefully the Adagio gets close for you. I never had the teavana one so I wouldn't have a clue. Maybe you can buy all the ingredients and try mixing your own from scratch? Make a large batch and seal it up and use it over the year?

I found a listing for what was in it, like I am sure its on your package. I think they have to list more to less from left to right? 
Teavana: Ingredients: Green Mate tea, raspberries, apple bits, rosehips, hibiscus blossoms, lemongrass, and pink rose buds.

I assume you tried the blend someone created on adagio? I see some say they add the raspberry patch in it. 
https://www.adagio.com/signature_blend/blend.html?blend=40361

Make sure you keep some original back to do side testing and also write down when you start playing with mixing. Use a scale so you can weigh the ingredients. So if you get close you can always replicate it by that recipe.


----------



## Andra

I have the blend from Plum Deluxe.  It doesn't taste quite right.
And neither does the one from Adagio - not enough raspberry and no rose buds.
So I looked at my canister and the ingredients and ordered similar teas plus the extra raspberry and then ordered some rose buds from Amazon.
And yes, I have one package "hidden" in case I go on a tear and forget that I am supposed to be trying to replicate the blend.


----------



## Atunah

Don't hide it too well. 

I just found the box of puerh in the garage. And of course I put them in separate zipbags and didn't label them. So no clue what is what 

In the good news, I found a unopened 2 ounce bag of GF milk oolong in the same box. Wohoo 

So I am having a pot right now. I have no idea how that one got in the puerh box as I had all the regular teas in a separate place at the apartment. Puerhs have always had their own box as they didn't fit in my tea cabinet.


----------



## crebel

Andra said:


> I have the blend from Plum Deluxe. It doesn't taste quite right.
> And neither does the one from Adagio - not enough raspberry and no rose buds.
> So I looked at my canister and the ingredients and ordered similar teas plus the extra raspberry and then ordered some rose buds from Amazon.
> And yes, I have one package "hidden" in case I go on a tear and forget that I am supposed to be trying to replicate the blend.


It will be interesting to hear how your experiments turn out! I have zero suggestions for you as I am not really a mate fan and raspberry isn't my favorite fruit flavor in tea, but I bet you'll get close blending to your tastes.



Atunah said:


> Don't hide it too well.
> 
> I just found the box of puerh in the garage. And of course I put them in separate zipbags and didn't label them. So no clue what is what
> 
> In the good news, I found a unopened 2 ounce bag of GF milk oolong in the same box. Wohoo
> 
> So I am having a pot right now. I have no idea how that one got in the puerh box as I had all the regular teas in a separate place at the apartment. Puerhs have always had their own box as they didn't fit in my tea cabinet.


Yippee Skippee on finding the garage box! I can't believe you didn't label your puerhs, you're usually so organized with your teas! As you taste each, I bet you'll remember what they are and can label them then. How many do you have? Are the bengs, tuochas, middle-sized, ripes, raws, a mix, and where did you get them? Inquiring minds want to know. Thank goodness you found some milk oolong in there to tide you over until your next GF order, whew.

My next project is decorating both some plain tea tins (solid, boring colors) and some old store brand tea tins to cover up the writing. I've seen some done with washii paper, but the choices were crummy at my local Hobby Lobby. So for my first effort I bought some really pretty decorative duct tape. We'll see ...

eta: While I mentioned above that not too many of the old-timers are still here and talking about tea, thank goodness MichelleB675 joined us!


----------



## Atunah

I put some of the paper wrapper in the ziploc bag, which of course is in all chinese  . A couple still have the smaller cardboard and there is one that only has large broken pieces in it and no marking. I assume that was the Gong fu one as I drank a lot of that. And that was a larger cake. I'll try some tomorrow and then I'll know. I remember really liking that one and its a good one so should be obvious. Lesson learned. Tuochas are easy, they go in my usual tea shelf in a container, but those cakes are so big, they have to be in boxes. I haven't bought any in years. Stuff just lasts. I have the Gong Fu one and before that I ordered a bunch to try from Puerh-shop. That is also were I bought my pretty tea tray that has the cutout grooves and a tray  underneat for the extra water. If one uses the traditional gong fu method. I just like that I can spill something and just slide the tray out to clean underneath if I need to. Plus its pretty.  

I drank so much milk oolong I need to wait until tomorrow before tackling the puerhs. Too much fluids.


----------



## WDR

Just revisiting my purchases from August Teas, now that I've had enough time to use and taste them.

The *Metropolitan* is a plum-flavored Earl Grey, and I find I really like it when I am in the mood for an Earl Grey. I also find it caffeine-wise to be very potent---perhaps a little _too_ potent. I find myself using 1.5g--2.0g instead of their recommended 3g when measuring it out. I find I like to add just a touch of sweetening seems to be about right if you want to add honey or sugar. Because it is such a strong tea, it does tend to leave a scent in the mug and in the teapot when I use it. So, I've taken to using an single infuser in my mug when making it so I don't have to clean the teapot every time I use it.

*Dots And Loops* is also pretty good: apple and fennel. Again, a tea I like when I'm in the mood something a little different. It has a good clean taste. I haven't tried this one sweetened, yet. Might be interesting how the flavor might change.

*Under the Willow* is a classic green tea. I did not like it at all. They say it has "notes of alfalfa" in the description and I can echo this: it tastes like I made tea out of a mowed lawn. Perhaps the next time I steel up my tastebuds for another round of this, I'll add some sugar or honey to see if it changes the flavor. If not, I will probably pour the remainder in with another tea to simply use it up. Granted, it is important to always remember that personal preferences are a highly subjective thing; just because I didn't like this doesn't mean you won't. But I won't be ordering this for myself in the future.


----------



## crebel

Metropolitan sounds yummy to me!  The others maybe not so much ...  

I have very few green teas in my cupboard, I am personally not a fan of "grassy" tasting.  Probably why I prefer ripe to raw puer as well.  My green teas consist of Jasmine Pearls (SO yummy), a Lavender Sencha, and a Genmaicha.  I think those all qualify as green.  Where does Milk Oolong fall - is it just "Oolong" or is it a green oolong?

The Lavender Sencha is my calming tea.  The new READ tags discussion going on in the LTK updates thread is giving me a headache.  So I'm currently having a small pot of Lavender Sencha (to wash down the Tylenol).


----------



## Atunah

Haha WDR. Mowed grass is what my husband calls most japanese greens like sencha.  . He likes the more roasted type chinese like gunpowder and such. I don't drink green very often either like crebel. And that lavender sencha really is quite nice. I made a cup of that for my husband once and did not get the grass clippings comment.   Milk oolong is just a type of oolong. Not green tea. 

Plum earl grey. that sounds oddly interesting.


----------



## Andra

I am working on my replacement Raspberry Riot Lemon Mate blend.  I think I have it close, but it's missing something.  Then again, as long as it tastes good and I'll drink it, it really doesn't matter if it's an exact match.


----------



## dgrant

I'm afraid I've been quite boring and stuck to Russian Caravan and Assam while y'all are having all the fun with blends! AS summer comes 'round again, though. I may be in search of lighter teas to go with the 100+ degrees.


----------



## Atunah

I am that weird one that will sit in 100 plus weather here in south texas sipping my hot tea while I am melting into a puddle.  . I just don't do cold tea or ice tea. Must be hot. I'll also still drink dark black teas.


----------



## dgrant

You and my husband both! I don't understand hot tea when it's 114F outside. I really, really don't. But... he grew up that way in Africa, so he's been drinking hot tea in even hotter weather. You're not alone!


----------



## Atunah

Everyone around me probably drinks ice tea. But ice tea was not something I knew back in Germany where I grew up. We didn't have ice either. No ice maker. And most is sweet and I don't put sugar in my tea, or coffee. To me tea is just hot. Just like coffee. 

Last year I was sitting outside on a balcony, it was around 100 or so and my tea was steaming, my hair felt like it was steaming, my kindle probably was steaming too.  . It is humid here so it always feels like a sauna when it gets hot. 

Even today when we were "only" in the 80's, I sat outside and I was dripping. Yet I still held on to my steaming cup of Himalayan tea.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Everyone around me probably drinks ice tea. But ice tea was not something I knew back in Germany where I grew up. We didn't have ice either. No ice maker. And most is sweet and I don't put sugar in my tea, or coffee. To me tea is just hot. Just like coffee.
> 
> Last year I was sitting outside on a balcony, it was around 100 or so and my tea was steaming, my hair felt like it was steaming, my kindle probably was steaming too. . It is humid here so it always feels like a sauna when it gets hot.
> 
> Even today when we were "only" in the 80's, I sat outside and I was dripping. Yet I still held on to my steaming cup of Himalayan tea.


Must have been a Himalayan day, that's what I had in my pot yesterday as well. This morning is a small pot of Absolute Almond from GF, it seems appropriate to celebrate a real spring day out in 3-season room.

I drink hot tea year round as well, but do enjoy "fruity" teas iced when the temperature and humidity climbs, it's refreshing. I'm sure I've mentioned it before, but my FIL always said there is a scientific reason (which I don't remember the explanation for) that drinking hot beverages when the weather is hot and humid will actually cool you off. He kept a thermos of coffee with him and was always drinking, even when out mowing in 100+ weather.


----------



## Atunah

Well here they say the same with chili and hot peppers. Super hot stuff just makes my eyes bulge out and gasp for air.  . But maybe its a body redirect. I'll try it next time I have a hot flash. I'll nibble on a hot pepper and then my body too busy going in survival mode than thinking about giving me a hot flash.  

But yeah, they say hot things, and spicy hot too, suppose to cool you down. I dunno, I just like hot tea. When I need a cool down I just drink water with ice, or a chrystal light lemonade. And of course a nice glass of margarita with ice does it too.


----------



## xandy3

My Aunt and I are both writers and tea totallers.    We are also both Whovians, so I look forward to showing her my new Doctor Who Tardis teapot when she is back in town.  

Our favorites are Irish Breakfast and Plantation Mint.  

I also love Constant Comment and Tea of Life's green tea with lemon and mint.


----------



## crebel

xandy3 said:


> My Aunt and I are both writers and tea totallers.   We are also both Whovians, so I look forward to showing her my new Doctor Who Tardis teapot when she is back in town.
> 
> Our favorites are Irish Breakfast and Plantation Mint.
> 
> I also love Constant Comment and Tea of Life's green tea with lemon and mint.


Welcome Xandy! I'd love to see a picture of your Tardis teapot. Constant Comment is always a good choice for grocery store tea. I still love it even though I rarely brew teabags now.


----------



## HeyImAnAuthor

I drink Yogi Ginger tea for thyroid.


----------



## Nina Huffney

When I drink tea, these are some of the kinds I like:

Bigelow's Constant Comment (BF got me into this one)
Market Spice Cinnamon Orange (we always get some when we visit Pike Place Market)
Twinings English Breakfast
Honey Citron Ginger Tea (jamlike stuff in a jar, mostly sugar, mix with hot water - good for sore throats and sold in Asian markets)
Genmaicha (learned to enjoy this from my mother)
Iced Tea
Chai

I had a cute Bee House brand teapot and several ones I had purchased at Daiso, but they are stashed away from my last move. I mostly use teabags and mugs, so it's not an issue.


----------



## crebel

I was putting a Gong Fu order together since I hope to get to the store soon, but may have to mail order/call it in this time.  Anyway, they have a new tea listed in the black tea section (or at least one I haven't noticed before).  They call it their Summertime Blend - description follows:


"SUMMERTIME TEA BLEND

This is a unique blend of both black and green teas, made all the more enticing by the addition of safflower, hibiscus, apricot, and natural lemon and raspberry essences. Excellent as an early morning wake-me-up, but even better iced on a hot summer afternoon."

It sounds yummy to me and I thought it might be of interest to others, Andra in particular, looking for something to replace her Raspberry Patch (although still no rose in this one).  I'm going to try a small bag and probably cold brew for iced tea.


----------



## crebel

I saw these posted in Reddit tea community, and I'm thinking about ordering some for tea storage instead of tins or my GF bags that flop around in my cupboard when they only have a pot of two of leaf still in them. Supposedly they block 99% of UVA light and would be airtight with the rubber seal each time you screw the lid back on.

 

I need to figure out what size (liquid ounces) jars are needed for how much leaf (dry weight). What do you all think?


----------



## MichelleB675

You can also buy plastic lids for those.

As much as I love glass jars, I avoid them because I am so clumsy and my pantry frequently throws stuff off the shelves at me.


----------



## Andra

crebel said:


> I was putting a Gong Fu order together since I hope to get to the store soon, but may have to mail order/call it in this time. Anyway, they have a new tea listed in the black tea section (or at least one I haven't noticed before). They call it their Summertime Blend - description follows:
> 
> "SUMMERTIME TEA BLEND
> 
> This is a unique blend of both black and green teas, made all the more enticing by the addition of safflower, hibiscus, apricot, and natural lemon and raspberry essences. Excellent as an early morning wake-me-up, but even better iced on a hot summer afternoon."
> 
> It sounds yummy to me and I thought it might be of interest to others, Andra in particular, looking for something to replace her Raspberry Patch (although still no rose in this one). I'm going to try a small bag and probably cold brew for iced tea.


Thanks Chris - that does sound like something I'd enjoy.
DH says I am trying too hard to exactly match the Teavana blend. He says just to come up with something I like and will drink. I hate it when he gets all logical on me. That's just not the way my brain works...


----------



## Atunah

How big of bags do you normally buy crebel? Thats a lot of tea to fit into 32 ounces. 

I just did a little test with those green tea tins I have. They measure 4.5 inches tall and 2 6/8th inches wide. I just put a very fluffy darjeeling 50 grams in one and it fills it up about 3/4 full. I can easily fit not so fluffy teas like keemun and such in when I buy 100 grams (3.5 ounces). So I took the fluffy and put it into a measuring cup. That 50 grams filled one heaping dry measuring cup. My containers hold less than 2 dry cups of tea. I'd day more like 1 and 1/4 to 1/3. 
So the 16 ounce masons should be plenty if you buy your teas in 100 (3.5) grams of bags or even the 4 ounce ones. Depends on the seller. Course also depends on how big the leafs are of the tea. 

I know that if I buy a more dense tea, smaller leafs and heavier, the tins don't get filled all the way.

I'd probably break the glass ones too, I get clumsy when I make tea. I also wouldn't trust my husband.   And my tea shelf would croak under the weight. Of course nobody else has so many tins in a dvd shelf so in the pantry it wouldn't be that big of a deal. But my hand at times are not very grabby, if that is s word. 

Tea would look really pretty in those though and they are certainly much easier to clean and get the tea smells out if using them for flavored. My tins have to be always holding the same type tea. No matter what I try, I can't get the flavored tasted out of them so if they ever get used for flavored, they always have to be.


----------



## crebel

My everyday teas I buy in 6 oz bags most of the time, occasionally 8 ozs.  I'm not sure the 16 oz jars would hold most of a 6 oz bag of a fluffy tea like the Nandi Hills.  I have some regular quart mason jars here, I'll weigh out what I have left in a bag and see how full a jar gets.

I really like the idea of the wide-mouth jars rather than my bags for getting tea out, especially when it's getting to the bottom of the bag.  The glass would also keep the leaf from getting broken as I stuff bags into my cupboard shelf.  And like Atunah said, the glass would be far better than even tins for washing the smell out if you want to switch teas stored in them.  I have a tin I kept the GF Holiday Blend in for too long and I think some of the citrus peels in there started to get rancid - I can NOT get that smell out no matter what I have done.  I'm going to end up pitching a lovely tin.  

My shelf is also tall enough I could stack two maybe three 16 oz jars or one 32 oz and one 16 oz if I need the bigger jars for a couple of teas. I don't have to worry about weight and shelf stability.  I think the shelf is wide enough for a line of 8 jars across, deep enough for 3 (maybe 4) lines of jars if I got really carried away ...

Gonna have to take clear glass jars I already have for canning in there and do some real measuring.


----------



## Atunah

yeah, teas like the nandi need a lot of space. I can barely fit 2 ounces of it into one of my regular tins that usually hold 3.5 to 4 ounce of teas. i do have a couple of larger tins from teagschwendner and harneys that I use for those cases. 

Wide mouth are much better at getting stuff out. Even when we faux can our hot peppers, we always use the wide mouth. 

I don't think my shelves would hold that many glass containers weight wise. Don't wanna test that.  . But then mine are what I call cheap builder grade which were at some point painted and different doors put on. But the inside is still the same, the frame and shelves. And they look like typical particle board builders use here. 

Maybe get a few to try out and see how you like it? Get both sizes for different teas? you won't have the issue with flavor settling with glass for sure.


----------



## crebel

I may have gotten just a _little_ carried away at Gong Fu today to stock up on regulars and extra amounts of Chinese teas as the prices are likely going up soon due to the tariffs.  Without mentioning my totals, I got:

Sticky Rice tuos, Wuyi Rock tea (new to me, this is the unsmoked Lapsang which was delicious trying in the store), Seven Sons puerh cake, Ginger Citrus puerh, Irish Breakfast, Lords & Ladies Blend, Cream Assam, The Himalayan, and Red Plum.

I forgot I was going to try a small bag of the Summertime Blend, but I'll pick that up another day since I'll be here until next week.


----------



## crebel

crebel said:


> I saw these posted in Reddit tea community, and I'm thinking about ordering some for tea storage instead of tins or my GF bags that flop around in my cupboard when they only have a pot of two of leaf still in them. Supposedly they block 99% of UVA light and would be airtight with the rubber seal each time you screw the lid back on.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to figure out what size (liquid ounces) jars are needed for how much leaf (dry weight). What do you all think?


Quoting myself to give an update on these Ball jars for loose-leaf tea storage. I purchased 8 of the shorterer, wide-mouthed, 16 oz jars and 4 of the tall 32 oz jars to start my experiment. Both sizes came in boxes of 4 and were _significantly_ less expensive at WalMart and Target than Amazon.

The 16 oz jars hold 4 oz of "regular" tea leaves and are full almost to the rim. Obviously 6 oz of regular leaves fill the 32 oz jars about 3/4 full and they would hold 8 oz. The 32 oz jars are also needed for 4 oz of "fluffy" leaves and take up about 2/3 (maybe a little less) of the jar - they would never fit in the 16 oz jars, but I think the 32 oz jars will probably hold 6 oz

Pluses:

- much less expensive than I thought purchasing locally

- the jars are not very heavy at all individually (I will actually weigh an empty one when I get home from my sister's house), so I'm not worried about fumbling them. Nor do I think they will break easily if dropped (on a linoleum floor, anyway).

- great for going ahead and breaking up a puer cake into approximately 2.5 - 5 gm chunks and putting in the jar rather than storage space for the whole cake (or a plastic bag which I think eventually affects flavor). I have about 40 sticky rice tuos in a 16 oz jar with room to spare.

- the amber UVA filtering color is attractive and I think my cupboard will look nice when I get it reorganized. I like that they are air-tight and glass that is easily washed and won't hold aromas if a tea goes bad or you switch types of tea in the jar.

Minuses:

- if you buy any teas in bigger than 8 oz quantities, you'd need multiple jars for a single tea or have to jump to the gallon size. 8 oz of a single tea is the most I have ever purchased at one time, so it isn't really a minus for me but I thought I'd mention it

- I'm not really sure yet, since I was stacking on carpeted floor here at my sister's rather than a stable shelf, but the slightly concave glass bottom of the jars stacked to the slightly raised lid of the round, metal screw-on tops, may not be a steady as I hoped for stacking. If that's true, DH is going to have to turn my single extra tall cupboard shelf into 2 shelves or build me a shelf-stacker to my tall tea-cupboard shelf I store bags on now. I'll just move it to the top of his "Honey Do" list 

- there is raised lettering, decoration, or measurement lines on all sides of the 32 oz jars. Since I want labels to be front-facing (rather than on the lids), I can't put a "smooth" label on them. This isn't a deal breaker/unworkable, just a drawback IMHO.

Overall, I think I'm going to be very pleased with this storage system over cramming bags in the cupboard or in tins.


----------



## MichelleB675

You could always put the label on the lid and store them in a wine rack.

Something like this https://www.amazon.com/Foldable-Wooden-Wine-Bottle-Holder/dp/B07HKNBSTN


----------



## Andra

I thought this was amusing.  
I've been fighting a cough for going on six weeks now.  The only thing that seems to help is honey and lemon - either in a toddy with run or in tea.  I do not like honey and lemon in my tea so I've been trying to find something to drink it in where it doesn't spoil the taste for me.  I don't want to waste tea that I think tastes perfectly fine with nothing added by putting honey and lemon in it.
So I decided that I would pull out my ancient Lipton tea bags.  But I can't find them.  So I looked at HEB last weekend and the ONLY box of regular tea bags that they had on the shelf was 100 BAGS.  Seriously, I wanted like 12 or something.  What the heck would I do with 100 plain Lipton tea bags??
I've checked the stores around here and so far the smallest box I can find is 50.  I've also discovered that one of my cousins who lives near me will drink Lipton so I have a place to go with the extra bags.

But I can't get over the whole 100 tea bags in a box thing.  That's just crazy.


----------



## crebel

For future reference I will recommend ordering this box of tea from Amazon.



It's a really pleasant, fairly inexpensive tea and you can get single boxes of just 20 bags (and each are individually packaged within). I use this brand often to make iced tea for DH as he likes lemon/lime in his tea and isn't the tea snob I am  . All you'd have to add is the honey to get your throat-soothing toddy out of it.


----------



## Atunah

We are in Texas Andra. Everything is bigger in Texas.  

Of course with HEB's pretty low prices you are getting 100 for $3.48.  

Still waiting for an Aldi down here. Everyone is scared of HEB. 

Little tip, if you need smaller sizes and have a Indian store nearby, try them. Mine always have a bunch of different tea bags there, among the CTC teas they use for Chai. They have the basic british brands there like Lipton. And PG Tips, don't forget PG tips.


----------



## crebel

If folks are making a half-gallon to a gallon of plain or sweet iced tea every day, you'll go through a minimum of 180 "regular" tea bags a month.  That box of 100 is just a couple of weeks worth of cheap tea that folks drink in quantity every darn day.  But even the small boxes of 15-20 tea bags of generic black tea from your grocery will do the trick if you are doctoring it anyway.


----------



## Andra

Atunah said:


> We are in Texas Andra. Everything is bigger in Texas.
> 
> Of course with HEB's pretty low prices you are getting 100 for $3.48.
> 
> Still waiting for an Aldi down here. Everyone is scared of HEB.
> 
> Little tip, if you need smaller sizes and have a Indian store nearby, try them. Mine always have a bunch of different tea bags there, among the CTC teas they use for Chai. They have the basic british brands there like Lipton. And PG Tips, don't forget PG tips.


I forgot about PG Tips. That one is on a different aisle and I didn't even look there.
I had a friend at work who had some Lipton in her stuff and she shared a few with me.


----------



## Andra

crebel said:


> For future reference I will recommend ordering this box of tea from Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a really pleasant, fairly inexpensive tea and you can get single boxes of just 20 bags (and each are individually packaged within). I use this brand often to make iced tea for DH as he likes lemon/lime in his tea and isn't the tea snob I am  . All you'd have to add is the honey to get your throat-soothing toddy out of it.


I think you've mentioned that brand before. I found a stash of assorted flavors at the house and some of them were the lemon. They work well with the honey - thanks!


----------



## crebel

Andra said:


> I think you've mentioned that brand before. I found a stash of assorted flavors at the house and some of them were the lemon. They work well with the honey - thanks!


I probably have. When I find something that gives me a consistent result, I tend to stick with it forever and I've been ordering this flavor for a while. I also think the Ahmad bagged teas are a higher quality than the "everyday" brands.

I'm glad you found some and they worked for you. Anytime you just need a few, send me a PM and I'll get some in the mail to you!


----------



## Andra

crebel said:


> I probably have. When I find something that gives me a consistent result, I tend to stick with it forever and I've been ordering this flavor for a while. I also think the Ahmad bagged teas are a higher quality than the "everyday" brands.
> 
> I'm glad you found some and they worked for you. Anytime you just need a few, send me a PM and I'll get some in the mail to you!


Thanks! I went ahead and ordered a full box of the lemon flavor so hopefully I am set for a while. I'm ready to go back to drinking tea WITHOUT honey, and then I can go back to my Mighty Leaf Brazilian Fruit Black tea that I really like.


----------



## WDR

Andra said:


> I thought this was amusing.
> I've been fighting a cough for going on six weeks now...


Several years ago, I came down with a cold that left me with a nagging cough for nearly three months. What finally nixed it was a prescription for Tessalon Perles. Prescription only, for good reason! It did the job nicely.

Since then, when faced with a cough that wouldn't go away, I found that Ricola makes a cough drop called "HoneyLemon with Echinacea." I've found it highly effective at quashing that %#@!-ing tickle in the throat. Very helpful when I'm at an event where I have to speak or be quiet because someone else is speaking.

Back to teas, I have found I like drinking various decaffeinated or herbal lemon teas to which I'll mix in a teaspoon or so of honey. I'll usually drink these while I'm in the throes of a cold, but usually stop after the cold is over. (By that point, I've hydrated with so much lemon tea, I'm kind of sick of the taste.)


----------



## crebel

I'm about half-way through a 6-cup pot of my latest tea obsession, Wuyi Rock tea, which is unsmoked lapsang souchong.  I'm a big fan.  A small container with the last of my Lemon Hibiscus leaves is cold-brewing in the refrigerator.

My tea supplies are getting low (Cream Assam jar is currently empty!    ), but I'm planning a short trip to my sister's Saturday-Wednesday and will be able to restock at Gongfu while I am there.  

I also have a container of Tao of Tea Rose Petal Black being delivered from Amazon tomorrow.  Mixing it with an organic puer tuocha is a pretty perfect substitute for the Rose tuos GF no longer carries.


----------



## Andra

WDR said:


> Several years ago, I came down with a cold that left me with a nagging cough for nearly three months. What finally nixed it was a prescription for Tessalon Perles. Prescription only, for good reason! It did the job nicely.
> 
> Since then, when faced with a cough that wouldn't go away, I found that Ricola makes a cough drop called "HoneyLemon with Echinacea." I've found it highly effective at quashing that %#@!-ing tickle in the throat. Very helpful when I'm at an event where I have to speak or be quiet because someone else is speaking.
> 
> Back to teas, I have found I like drinking various decaffeinated or herbal lemon teas to which I'll mix in a teaspoon or so of honey. I'll usually drink these while I'm in the throes of a cold, but usually stop after the cold is over. (By that point, I've hydrated with so much lemon tea, I'm kind of sick of the taste.)


Thanks! I actually have the Perles, but for some reason they weren't working very well this time.
The various teas with honey helped more than anything else.

I am back to my Brazilian Fruit black tea in the mornings. I'm going to end up ordering from the Canadian branch of Mighty Leaf Tea since they still carry it. Have I mentioned that I'm tired of coffee companies purchasing tea companies and destroying them?


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> I'm about half-way through a 6-cup pot of my latest tea obsession, Wuyi Rock tea, which is unsmoked lapsang souchong. I'm a big fan. A small container with the last of my Lemon Hibiscus leaves is cold-brewing in the refrigerator.
> 
> My tea supplies are getting low (Cream Assam jar is currently empty!  ), but I'm planning a short trip to my sister's Saturday-Wednesday and will be able to restock at Gongfu while I am there.
> 
> I also have a container of Tao of Tea Rose Petal Black being delivered from Amazon tomorrow. Mixing it with an organic puer tuocha is a pretty perfect substitute for the Rose tuos GF no longer carries.


I don't recall if I ever tried the Wuyi. You haven't steered me wrong yet so I'll add some of that in my next gongfu order.

I have started up with the sticky rice puerh after taking a break from that addiction. . Been on a darjeeling and chai kick for a while from the Vahdam site. Its why I haven't placed my gongfu order yet. Trying not to have too many teas in the house at once.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I don't recall if I ever tried the Wuyi. You haven't steered me wrong yet so I'll add some of that in my next gongfu order.
> 
> I have started up with the sticky rice puerh after taking a break from that addiction. . Been on a darjeeling and chai kick for a while from the Vahdam site. Its why I haven't placed my gongfu order yet. Trying not to have too many teas in the house at once.


I'm all stocked up again for a few months! I did remember to get a small bag of the Summertime Blend to try cold brewed, it smells wonderful in the bag, but I haven't tried it yet.

The Wuyi Rock tea is a semi-recent addition at GF, it's not listed in their August 2018 catalog (which is where I have all my tasting notes listed  ), but is in the current catalog. I think when I was in there a few months ago I just asked them about an unsmoked lapsang and they said this is it! I'm not, as you know, real good with tasting notes, but I'll try by saying this black tea tastes a little of minerals and has a cocoa note to it (not saying chocolate as that implies sweet to me). I like it so well that I bought a 6-oz bag this time. Definitely try it with your next order.


----------



## Atunah

Last time you told us about a tea you loved loved loved I got 3 bags. That was the sticky rice. So I am not afraid to buy a pack of the wuyi  

Notes, yes the notes. You should see me being all silly with my wines and coffees. I love wine and coffee, but the tasting notes usually go over my head so I always come up with some weird stuff just because.  . Then after I read the description and we get a laugh all over again. You know with wine especially when I am suppose to taste the unicorn farts covered with grassy strawberries, or some thing. Those are the thing I come up with.  . Usually after a couple of glasses.  

I do understand the mineral tasting note though. Its one of those that is hard to explain but the word really does describe it once you know. Same with cocoa. Its not chocolate, cocoa by itself really doesn't taste or smell anything like choco so it too makes sense. I am really intrigued by that tea since I really don't like the super smokey lapsang. That stuff is like ham that has been hanging in the chimney of a troll for way too long under the bridge. I bought some for hubby once, who likes it, and the tin I used was forever be known as the smoked tin. Not usable for anything else anymore. 

Totally getting that Wuyi. Probably by mid to end august is when I am up for an order at gong fu. Have to get my basics there like milk oolong and a couple of other things.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Last time you told us about a tea you loved loved loved I got 3 bags. That was the sticky rice. So I am not afraid to buy a pack of the wuyi
> 
> Notes, yes the notes. You should see me being all silly with my wines and coffees. I love wine and coffee, but the tasting notes usually go over my head so I always come up with some weird stuff just because. . Then after I read the description and we get a laugh all over again. You know with wine especially when I am suppose to taste the unicorn farts covered with grassy strawberries, or some thing. Those are the thing I come up with. . Usually after a couple of glasses.
> 
> I do understand the mineral tasting note though. Its one of those that is hard to explain but the word really does describe it once you know. Same with cocoa. Its not chocolate, cocoa by itself really doesn't taste or smell anything like choco so it too makes sense. I am really intrigued by that tea since I really don't like the super smokey lapsang. That stuff is like ham that has been hanging in the chimney of a troll for way too long under the bridge. I bought some for hubby once, who likes it, and the tin I used was forever be known as the smoked tin. Not usable for anything else anymore.
> 
> Totally getting that Wuyi. Probably by mid to end august is when I am up for an order at gong fu. Have to get my basics there like milk oolong and a couple of other things.


This totally made me laugh. DH and I took a wine-tasting class with some friends. We had some sort of white wine one night, I don't even remember what it was, and we had to go around giving our tasting thoughts. When they got to me, I said, "It tastes like dirty gym socks smell."  At least it turned out that multiple people agreed with me but were afraid to say it out loud ...

I could see the Wuyi becoming a daily drinker. 

I don't like the regular smoked lapsang either and completely agree with your assessment. I don't want to drink a smoking campfire.


----------



## Atunah

I think it would be fun having a wine tasting with you crebel. I have a feeling we would come up with some very interesting notes.  

Way back, many moons ago I had one of those medieval wine tastings in a medieval german village. In the cellar. I think most of the classmates were around 17-18, I was 21. They kept bringing out the wines to taste and at some point, everything tasted like wet dog. Mostly white wines. It was all wet dog. I never had a dog so I just assumed that was what wet dog smells or tastes like. Wine had all those fruit flavors and earth and stone and who knows what. But nope, we were all howling about the wet dog. 

We were all so wasted at that point, not on purpose, but heck, you keep "tasting" wine, after a while you just give in. That bus ride back home was verrrry interesting  

PSA: at that time in germany, drinking age was 16 and driving age was 18. Just to clarify. We had a school trip for wine tasting in a medieval village.


----------



## crebel

This morning I am enjoying a pot of Lords and Ladies blend from GF.  Just a good "plain" black tea blend of Ceylon, Darjeeling, and Assam.  You don't have to think about tasting notes or anything else with this tea, it's going to taste the same every time, like tea ...  Like the Lipton, PG Tips, Red Rose, etc. of your younger years only higher quality. That's what I wanted today - just tea.


----------



## Atunah

I had the Lord and ladies before. Your description is spot on. Its tea for when you just want tea. Uncomplicated, strong, solid, hits the spot type of tea. PG tips without the dust and stained teeth.  

I really have to make a list for my next GF order. I'll just go backwards in the thread here as a reminder.


----------



## crebel

Weather forecasters have described today as muggy and _sticky_ - thus I decided a pot of sticky rice tea was appropriate this morning. Still love this stuff.


----------



## Atunah

Lets see

Sticky? check check
Muggy? check check check check
102 today? sigh

I think I'll join you today. I'll be making a whole put with 2 of the pucks. Or 3 actually and then I'll resteep and refill my thermos. 
I still love that one too. Are you still buying the one from Stash? Or did you find another one.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Lets see
> 
> Sticky? check check
> Muggy? check check check check
> 102 today? sigh
> 
> I think I'll join you today. I'll be making a whole put with 2 of the pucks. Or 3 actually and then I'll resteep and refill my thermos.
> I still love that one too. Are you still buying the one from Stash? Or did you find another one.


Still buying from Stash with occasional purchases at GF just because it's there. I use three with my infuser in my 6-cup pot and then resteep once in my 4-cup pot.


----------



## Atunah

last night I sat outside at 7 pm with a nice hot mug of sticky rice. The temperature was still at 103 at that time, although in shade. Not that that helps much. Call my stubborn. I am tired of not being able to sit outside. I had my tea, read some of my book with my sweaty hands until I was hot and wet. I went straight into a cold shower.  

I lasted about 35 minutes before I felt like something was sitting on my chest and my head felt like the size of a medicine ball. I managed to make 2 pots with the 2 pucks yesterday. So 4 cups twice. It can be steeped a third time, but I couldn't handle anymore bodyheat yesterday.   Someone in the house might have told me I lost my marbles.


----------



## crebel

I have just an overnight trip to Des Moines scheduled today, so I will get in a stop at Gong Fu.  I'm still pretty well stocked up on most stuff, but I have been going through the Wuyi Rock tea like crazy.  As I said in an earlier post, it is my current obsession and has become my most frequently brewed tea, even topping the Cream Assam.

I haven't received an email from them to say so, but I'm hoping the Holiday Blend may be in stock already (probably not before next month, though).


----------



## Atunah

Wow, even topping your beloved cream assam? High praise, high praise indeed.  

I got it on my list, but will be another month or so before I'll order. 

I don't want to think of holiday time yet. Its still 95+ degrees around here.


----------



## Betty Blast

I've never heard of Wuyi Rock or Cream Assam teas. Thanks for the recommendations, it's always fun to try something new. It's hot here too, but it's never too hot for tea. I have to have a hot cup of green tea to function each morning.


----------



## Atunah

I never got the ice tea thing, so tea must be hot for me. And coffee. Doesn't matter how hot it is outside and it it is still in the mid to upper 90's here. Just something about that warm tea going down into all my pores. So soothing.


----------



## Betty Blast

I agree. Hot tea drinking creates a zen-like moment. It also energizes me, so it's the perfect way to start the day.


----------



## crebel

I am home again, home again, and started a fresh pot of tea as soon as I walked in the door - the Wuyi Rock tea, of course   I didn't realize until I was looking at yesterday's receipt that, amazingly, this may be one of the least expensive teas in the shop at $3/oz!!  I honestly thought he had given me a frequent customer discount or something until I got home and looked it up. My taste buds don't usually gravitate toward less expensive, know what I mean?


----------



## crebel

This morning I tried rebrewing an infuser basket of the Wuyi Rock tea because I thought the leaves looked like they had some more unfurling to do.

Nope, nuh-uh, nada, zip.  I have a pot of tasteless, brownish, hot water.  I know many/most black teas don't rebrew very well with western-style brewing.  You can add this to a don't bother to rebrew list!


----------



## Atunah

Yikes. I have had quite a few of those brown waters myself over the years, so I feel ya. But we still try. I think I only managed to rebrew a couple of black teas in the past, but I don't remember now what they were.


----------



## Betty Blast

I have had unsuccessful rebrews as well. Green tea and hibiscus both seem to rebrew much better than black tea.


----------



## crebel

I get much better results cold brewing spent black leaves overnight for iced tea. I'm sure part of that is 10-12 hours of brewing time and the fact I'm using 6-cups worth of tea leaves in a 4-cup jar.  The unsmoked lapsang does not sound appealing to me as a cold tea, though.

Plus, like so many of you, I always have a pot of hot tea brewing regardless of the outside temperatures and only occasionally drink cold tea at home.


----------



## WDR

My favorite tea, hands down, is Bigelow's Constant Comment, a black tea blend. It makes an awesome iced tea, even from the second brewing.

For my daily routine, after I've brewed and poured out my morning tea, I'll come back later and pour another load of hot water on it. I'll let in brew for about twice as long as I did my morning tea ('bout 10 minutes) and then pour it over ice. It makes a fantastic iced tea, and the second brewing tends to bring out the clove flavor.

I find I prefer my iced tea not to be too strong, letting the ice melt and dilute it a bit for a lighter, more refreshing drink. The brewed iced tea you get in restaurants tends to be left brewing so long, it is as strong as a cup of coffee and more bitter than refreshing.


----------



## Atunah

Well, although I drink hot tea even in 100 degrees, which its been for like 3 months. We had a cold front coming in getting us down to the 40's in the morning. And it is kind of nice to drink tea when its nippy. Its also crazy windy and wet. I am awaiting my order from TeaGschwendner. I had to stock up again on some of the flavored kind i like from there. Fall and winter is when I like drinking the flavored stuff. I got some of the fall collection like plum cinnamon, autumn, trying their new hemp herbal. Old standards like marzipan and mango and I am getting the nutella tea. Since I can't eat it anymore. 

I am about to make a cup of something. I think a nice chai tea from vadahm will hit the spot. I do start my day with a cup of coffee, then switch to tea. Sometimes I'll have another cup of coffee in the afternoon.


----------



## crebel

I am having a 4-cup pot of a tea brought to me this morning by a friend who receives a fair amount of tea gifts from Chinese students at the University where she works.

I have no clue what the tea is from the packaging, but I'm going to say some sort of rolled oolong or maybe a raw puer.  I brewed it for 3 minutes with just under boiling water and it is very tasty.  Light green, a little vegetal,a little spicy, sort of like a milk oolong but a spice taste rather than the milk taste.

After the meetings today where the friend brought me several teas (there's at least one sticky rice mini tuocha and 4 unknown 1-pot sealed bags), DH and I returned home to get walkway storm windows up because the forecasters are predicting at least 2" of snow tomorrow night and more on Wednesday.  Holy cow, I know it's Iowa, but it's still October.  Could be a bad winter.

I'm supposed to leave for my sister's on Tuesday afternoon for the rest of the week and to pick up DH from the airport Sunday after he drives MIL to Florida for the winter.  I'll have to do a serious stock up at Gong-fu in case I'm stuck at home until spring ...


----------



## Nina Huffney

crebel said:


> I am having a 4-cup pot of a tea brought to me this morning by a friend


That's the stuff of dreams, *crebel*! In fact, I'll fantasize about it for just a moment. What the heck, I'll even add the scones, sandwiches and sweets thing... on a 



.

*fistbumps *WDR* for the _Constant Comment_ love*


----------



## Atunah

Tea bus, I love it. I'll have to take in the scones in virtual form though. Nobody every brings me tea.  

crebel, are you expecting snowcopalypse until spring? We had a bad winter last year, I don't want one of those this time. Bad winter is early freeze in November and a late freeze in April. Did a number on my poor grapefruits. We also had like 4 months of 100 degrees with no rain. I wish we could just have some fall. But no, we have to go from gates of hades to  cold front. Cold front here is 40's, low 40's and possible mid 30's mid week. 

No matter the weather, I'll drink my hot tea. i am working my way through my nice TG teas. Hazelnut chocolate, plum cinnamon, autumn spice, marzipan, mango, keemun, Hemp tea, jasmin and pumpkin spice. They are all delicious. I love how TG doesn't overdo the flavorings and they are more subtle and elegant. And they use a good tea base. 

I am still refusing to turn the heater one. So we went down the the 40's and 50's. But I can heat inside with sun coming in. Its still in the 60's inside in the morning so not bad. Back to 70's I think. This is so Texas. The panhandle had snow for crying out loud, while we still had 80's weather. 

But I can finally do yardwork without dying of a heatstroke. Its like a jungle out there.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Tea bus, I love it. I'll have to take in the scones in virtual form though. *Nobody every brings me tea.**
> 
> *crebel, are you expecting snowcopalypse until spring?*** We had a bad winter last year, I don't want one of those this time. Bad winter is early freeze in November and a late freeze in April. Did a number on my poor grapefruits. We also had like 4 months of 100 degrees with no rain. I wish we could just have some fall. But no, we have to go from gates of hades to cold front. Cold front here is 40's, low 40's and possible mid 30's mid week.
> 
> No matter the weather, I'll drink my hot tea. i am working my way through my nice TG teas. Hazelnut chocolate, plum cinnamon, autumn spice, marzipan, mango, keemun, Hemp tea, jasmin and pumpkin spice. They are all delicious. I love how TG doesn't overdo the flavorings and they are more subtle and elegant. And they use a good tea base.
> 
> I am still refusing to turn the heater one. So we went down the the 40's and 50's. But I can heat inside with sun coming in. Its still in the 60's inside in the morning so not bad. Back to 70's I think. This is so Texas. The panhandle had snow for crying out loud, while we still had 80's weather.
> 
> But I can finally do yardwork without dying of a heatstroke. Its like a jungle out there.


*But friends do send you tea in the mail! Oh, I guess that was coffee, sorry ... 

**Entirely possible if it's starting this early, The Farmer's Almanac does not sound promising. We had almost a month of what I consider fall weather in between record heat and now early snow. We turned the heat on a couple of weeks ago. Lawd, I sound pretty whiny already, don't I? 

I'm still drinking some of all the teas I have, but I make a big pot of the Wuyi Rock tea at least 4 days out of 7 now. I think I'm going to buy at least 8 oz this time, maybe a pound. It has absolutely replaced the Cream Assam as my favorite daily drinker.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> *But friends do send you tea in the mail! Oh, I guess that was coffee, sorry ...
> 
> **Entirely possible if it's starting this early, The Farmer's Almanac does not sound promising. We had almost a month of what I consider fall weather in between record heat and now early snow. We turned the heat on a couple of weeks ago. Lawd, I sound pretty whiny already, don't I?
> 
> I'm still drinking some of all the teas I have, but I make a big pot of the Wuyi Rock tea at least 4 days out of 7 now. I think I'm going to buy at least 8 oz this time, maybe a pound. It has absolutely replaced the Cream Assam as my favorite daily drinker.


Yes they do crebel. To friends. 

I am still planning on getting that Wuyi rock, I just had to replenish my flavor collection for fall first with TG. I could just get a large order with it and the milk oolong. Another staple for me.

About the whiny sounding. All summer I been whining about how hot it was. Ugh, soaking hot. Now the first cold front came in I am whining about the winter already. Even though winter and early spring is about the only time we can actually do something outside without turning into jerky.


----------



## crebel

4 flippin' inches of snow down home overnight, in _October_.   I was up taking pictures of a winter wonderland at 3:00 a.m. so I'd have it date and time-stamped in my camera. I don't believe we've had this much snow, this early, in Iowa in my lifetime and worse is expected tomorrow night.

On the bright side, all was melting pretty well by noon today and I headed on to the big city with a stop at Gong-Fu before going on to my sister's house. I bought a _full pound_ of Wuyi Rock tea! I'm not going to run out of that for a few months if the snowpocalypse keeps me from travelling this winter! 

I asked how soon the Holiday Blend would be available. Mrs. Mike told me it was in and not supposed to be out for sale until the 1st, but she sold it to me anyway since I was in town. YAY! For those who haven't tried this one, my best description is a cross between a spicy chai and Constant Comment (since it has orange peel in it). This is a real cold-day-comfort tea. I also restocked Sticky Rice and Lords & Ladies. This could be the first time I've ever been in the shop without buying more Cream Assam, I still have about 4 oz. at home now that it's taken a back seat to the Wuyi.

I still have Milk Oolong, Red Plum, Himalayan, Nandi Hills, the 7 Sons Puerh, and Ginger Puerh at home as well so I really am stocked for the winter. My tea cupboard is just about a Gong-Fu satellite shop ...

I can hibernate if I have to! I won't even have to trek the half-mile driveway to get to the mailbox for an order.


----------



## Atunah

Snowed in with lots of tea and a kindle. What else could one want  

That is really early for that kind of snow, yikes. Is that just a foreshadow on a bad winter overall? 

A lot of my flowering plants are just now really kicking it up. Drop in temps and some rain has really been super helpful after a 4 month drought with 100 degrees. But of course as soon as it gets nice out, there comes the first real coldfront this week. They say down to 34 degrees by thursday so close enough to freezing to potentially kill all my nice flowers  now.  . I got like 2 weeks of enjoyment of the outdoors. It was just to hot and humid from June all the way through September and part of october. I want a fall, a nice long fall. With temps in the 70's and mid 80's. That is it. But no, can't have nice things here in Texas. 

Of course after the cold front it looks like the temps I want, but if it gets too cold my greenery will be not as nice anymore. Everything was really late in blooming and growing well. The heat really did a number on a lot of stuff. 

Today will be a bit dreary so I'll be working through some nice flavored teas. Autumn spice, nutella, chai's.

I love how you found other teas to get addicted to as you were to the cream assam.


----------



## Atunah

Firstly, thanks to the mostest awesome crebel, I have had the pleasure to drink the Wuyi rock tea she so loves from gong-fu tea. she is the best . can confirm, it is very good. Very "warm", deep tasting and not bitter at all. I managed to oversteep a later in the day cup and it was still perfect. Just stronger. Really nice tea. I also got to try the holiday and its also really nice. Especially this time of year. It reminds me a bit of the constant comment, but of better quality of course with it not being tea dust in a bag. 

So last year I missed the Tee Advent Kalender from teagschwendner. I was too late. So just today they have it in stock after I emailed and asked them about it. I just ordered it. It has 24 different teas behind doors and each makes 17 ounce of tea. So a different one for each of the 24 days. . Since I can't do chocolate anymore, which is usually in there, this is perfect. Its a bit steep in price, but it does make 24 times 17 ounces. And I have to have a Advent Kalender. 

https://shop.tgtea.com/Tea-Advent-Calendar-11993/7440/


----------



## Atunah

So I got me one of those Zojirushi water boilers. Set it up and now I have 208 degrees water at the ready. I got this one which is a total entry level model. It had an extra $15 off when I got it and I had some points. I am thinking I should have probably gone a step up, but oh well. Already used it now. . I'll run it through the winter and if I like the idea of it, I'll get a step up model like one with electric pump and more temps and bells and whistles. I had to figure out if I can even find a place for one. As I didn't want to put it under cabinets due to the steam. I am already concerned with my kettle. I don't want the cabinets to warp.



I been drinking mostly older teas for today because my taste buds are non existent today. My throat feels like I have a camel in it. Hair and all.


----------



## Nina Huffney

*Atunah*, Zojirushi can be pricey but they are good investments, IMO. They also make great rice cookers. I've had my water boiler for over ten years and it still works great. It's similar to this model, but - like yours - in the 2.2L size:



I use it for tea, yes, but also for instant oatmeals, soups, and cup-noodles.


----------



## Atunah

Probably only be used for tea here. I don't eat rice or cup noodles anymore. Low carb and all.  . But yes, would have been handy for the instant oatmeal back in the day. I like to drink a lot of different teas during fall and winter. Its when I stock up on the flavored stuff. And now I can have a smaller cup anytime I want, instead of having to make big mugs so I don't have to turn the kettle on so often. 

So far so good. Its just sitting there, apparently at 208. I wonder how often it has to do the boiling again to keep at that temp. I haven't heard a sound yet in 2 hours. Maybe too quiet for me to hear. I hope I remember to unplug the magnetic plug each night. It doesn't have a on off and I guess its the same idea. If i have to remember the plug, I'd have to remember the on off also. Same difference.  . It does have a shut off if water gets to low. And its a established brand so I believe it would work. Temp seems to work ok. I guess I been using 212 water on my black teas, even though my kettle actually says to use 200 for black tea. This says 208 and I stuck my meat thermometer into the stream and measured 202 so it seems to be where it needs to be. 

Course by the time its in the cup steeping, its down to like 170. But that is always the case. I can't say if its extracting the tea as it should as I can't taste properly right now. It feels nice going down my throat and I can taste some of the flavorings. Using up some chai teas I already had and they are stronger flavored.


----------



## Atunah

So i am able to taste a bit more today so I'll try some more teas. I have realized that I'll be needing a larger boiler pot than the one I got. 2.2 liter is not enough. I also want the one that has a auto timer to turn it off at night and turn itself back on in the morning. This one I have to pull the magnetic plug in the back. I know many folks keep them on 24/7 but my husband does not want and i don't really want it to keep the temp for overnight when its not needed. I jumped on this unit because of the deal it had and extra money off when I bought it. Since I used it already, I can't really return it so I'll keep it as a back up. Or I'll put it upstairs. 

But in any case I am really loving this thing. I can make tea whenever I want without having to reheat my kettle again. And again. I am assuming that takes more electricity with the 1200 watts to keep doing that than the boiler. 
I also made aeropress coffee this morning with it. Worked great.


----------



## Andra

I have had a water boiler at my desk at work for 6-7 years. It is a Panasonic and has the magnetic plug. I keep it plugged into a power strip and just turn the strip off when I leave.
The one at the house stays on all the time.
We have really enjoyed having hot water immediately whenever we want it.


----------



## Atunah

Andra said:


> I have had a water boiler at my desk at work for 6-7 years. It is a Panasonic and has the magnetic plug. I keep it plugged into a power strip and just turn the strip off when I leave.
> The one at the house stays on all the time.
> We have really enjoyed having hot water immediately whenever we want it.


Thats an option to with the power strip. Or I i could hook up a smart plug I guess and just tell alexa to turn it off. Not sure if it works with that, should though. I mean its on when plugged in and the smart plugs just turn the plug off. That way i can include it in the "Alexa turn the house off" command when we go to bed. 

I went ahead and got the 4 liter one, the one made in Japan. I guess other models are made in china. Not sure it matters, but I also liked the silver color or that one. I have plenty of points still to use on my card and I already got the latest kindle so won't need them for that for a while. 

I probably should have kept the box and not used the other one to send back, but oh well. It wasn't that much and maybe hubby wants to take it to work.


----------



## Atunah

I got my new boiler  . Its a bit bigger than the other, taller a bit. Now, there is no way to put that under a cabinet. I have it in between 2 cutting boards on a counter that doesn't have cabinets over it. It is because you are suppose to have it a foot away from cabinets. It boils only when you put water in and steam comes out on the back top of lid. So I would not want it under my cabinets. They aren't the best builder quality as is and are probably just plywood on bottom. I don't want them to warp. 

But wow its nice.  . Hubby will probably take the other to work. He is thinking about it. He is liking it too. Just made his first cup with it. 

I been  drinking my way through wuyi, holiday, milk oolong and lavender sencha today. Thanks to crebel.  . That is why this water heater is so great. I can easily make a cup of this, then a cup of that. 

Right now I am sipping some Marzipan from TG. Its one of my always in stock.


----------



## crebel

I'm so glad you are enjoying your new boilers!  It would be really convenient to have constant hot water available, but I do not have room for one single more appliance on my counters or in my cupboards.  I'll have to stick with my digital variable temperature hot water kettle. It takes 5 minutes or less to come to a full boil and then I make a 4 or 6 cup pot so I don't feel too time constrained with the wait.

I mentioned a few pages back that I mixed one part lavender sencha to three parts milk oolong in a 4-cup pot.  It's a really smooth and relaxing blend you should try that some time with your latest batch of teas, Atunah.


----------



## Atunah

Ohhhh, I am gonna try the milk oolong with the lavender sencha. That sounds like a neat combo. 

You like to make pots at a time. So yeah, a kettle will be more useful I think in that case. I make cups at a time very often. And sometimes pots for hubby to take into his man cave. But I just like to switch it up constantly. 

We basically used up most of the 4 liters last evening. Just the 2 of us.  . I think I had a liter left in the morning. So I am glad I got that size. I was waffling over getting the 3 or 4 liter. It has a timer so I set it to turn off for 8 hours last night and then in the morning it was ready again. I think I'll refill to full each time I set that sleep timer. That means it only has to boil water once in a day, saving electricity. Although it really doesn't use much. 52w. I calculated if I ran it for 24/7, it would use only 37kwh in a month. That is what I use on an average fall winter day. I think thats around 3 dollars a month or so. Not bad at all. Not sure how that compares to my kettle that uses I think 1200w and I used to reheat that thing all day long over and over. And it always goes to boil each time first. 

Space was a bit tricky. I too have way to much gadgets on counter. Its not ideal, but the only place I could put it. I used to have my scale there before and I guess the footprint is about the same.


----------



## Atunah

I tried the milk ooling with lavender sencha and it is really good. I used a scale and made one mug. 3 grams of oolong and 1 gram sencha


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I tried the milk ooling with lavender sencha and it is really good. I used a scale and made one mug. 3 grams of oolong and 1 gram sencha


I'm glad you enjoyed the combination. The first time I tried it was when I had just a bare amount of the sencha left, not enough to make a mug/cupful on its own. But, yes, my proportions were the basically the same, 3:1.  I think just adding a little culinary lavender to the milk oolong would probably give a similar result, but I haven't tried that yet.

Today I have been playing with the GF Holiday Blend. It really seems a lot fruitier (almost boozy tasting to me) this year. It didn't seem very "tea-like" when weighing usual amounts before brewing. I think the amount of orange peel in particular means you need higher amounts to get enough leaf to taste like tea. I instead have been doing half Irish Breakfast, half Holiday Blend and am much happier with the result. Next time I intend to try the 3:1 ratio with Vadham Masala Chai being the larger amount to see if it's closer to that Chai/Constant Comment blend I remember it being in the past. This year's blend is not something I would buy again to drink by itself.


----------



## Atunah

yes, it is a bit heavy on the orange I think. I noticed it the more I sipped it. It gets a bit overwhelming. Funny, I also put some basic black tea in it to cut down on that a bit, but to me that made it like black tea with a faint orange taste. I think you have a good idea mixing it with chai to give it some more base tones. I think I have some of the masala chai left. I'll try that. On its own its not a favorite of mine. First time I made it it smelled good and tasted fine, until I kept sipping. Maybe I'll just grab some chai spices out of my cupboard and make it more chai like. I have cloves and cardamon and cinamon.


----------



## Atunah

Its freezing here  . I was suppose to be on the road,but had to delay those plans. Like  many others. Freezing rain and the City of San Antonio is basically shut down. I mean they literally closed the overpasses on the main highways. They had to do that because the cars kept piling up. 

I was trying to cover my plants last night, but it was so gusty windy, like 40-50mph and my sheets were flying like sails in the air. So this morning, they are either still on the plants frozen stiff, or laying on the ground frozen stiff. had to go out to put the blue and green carts out. 

Now I am trying to get warm with a nice milk oolong. I hope it clears up when i have to head out. 

It is perfect tea weather though.


----------



## Kindleing

I like tea although I don't drink it often, so this thread has been interesting.  Today I got an email ad from World Spice Merchants in Seattle; I have ordered spices from them with good service.  Among other things they had a tea called "Mystic Licorice" that sounded interesting so I clicked through to their website.  After looking at a few other teas, I noticed a Pu-erh called "Camel's Breath Tuocha".  Now I've never met a camel face-to-face, but I have read about them.  I think I'll pass on this one.  If anybody tries it, let me know what you think.


----------



## crebel

Kindleing said:


> I like tea although I don't drink it often, so this thread has been interesting. Today I got an email ad from World Spice Merchants in Seattle; I have ordered spices from them with good service. Among other things they had a tea called "Mystic Licorice" that sounded interesting so I clicked through to their website. After looking at a few other teas, I noticed a Pu-erh called "Camel's Breath Tuocha". Now I've never met a camel face-to-face, but I have read about them. I think I'll pass on this one. If anybody tries it, let me know what you think.


Welcome, Kindleing! I tried to go back through the zillions of past posts in this thread and find the places where we have discussed puerhs and Camel's Breath in particular, but mostly unsuccessful. I know Camel's Breath tuochas are an offering at the tea store I frequent and MamaProfCrash (who was our tea guru here for many years) ordered and re-ordered this several times. I may have even taken some to her at a Washington, D.C. meet-up of Kindleboarders back in the day.

I have come to like ripe puerh in particular, and this tea has an expected description of "earthy". It's the additional descriptor of "briny" that has kept me from ever trying it! Now that you've mentioned it again and my tea tastes have evolved over the years, maybe I'll get around to buying some next time I'm in the big city. It may be one of those that is not a good entry point for a first-timer learning puerh tastes, but enjoyed greatly when you begin to appreciate some of the unique tastes available. I'll let you know!


----------



## Betty Blast

Thanks for sharing! I've never heard of Pu-erh tea, I thought kombucha was the only type of fermented tea. I look forward to trying some. My latest favorite is Harney and Sons raspberry tea.


----------



## Atunah

Camels breath. I have met a camel face to face, but I can't recall if I was close enough to smell the breath. I was more concerned that I'd be spit on I think. 

Wonder if there is some meaning behind it or just some cutesy naming at work here. I have ordered some pu-erh in the past from Pu-erh shop and yunnan sourcing. I also had the cake from gong fu and it was really good. Called Seven sons and it came in this really pretty box. It lasted forever so the price wasn't that big of a deal.

I just got tired of the mess of having to hack off pieces to drink each time and I think the small tuochas are handy for that. They usually make a couple of cups and I'll resteep those.



Betty Blast said:


> Thanks for sharing! I've never heard of Pu-erh tea, I thought kombucha was the only type of fermented tea. I look forward to trying some. My latest favorite is Harney and Sons raspberry tea.


I ordered from Harney's many times and they have some really nice teas. I mostly ordered black unflavored though so I never tried the raspberry.

I love this about tea. We try different once, fall in love with some here and there and there are always more to be discovered.Seems to be this almost endless variety out there. While I love having my favs around, its still so much fun finding more teas to add to those favs. Which is of course why I have a huge tea shelf.


----------



## Atunah

Teagschwendner had 15 percent off and free shipping from the 1st through the 4th. Code holiday19
https://shop.tgtea.com/

I forgot to add that today I opened my first door in my tea Advents Calender. . Each door has 6.5 grams of tea for 2 cups of tea. The Calender and the tea inside is all written in german. They put a list and ingredients on the outside plastic which I didn't look at as I want to be surprised. But of course they have to in order to import it.

But because its a german version, some of the teas might not be in the american store. They don't carry all the teas here in Chicago, where they are shipping from. So today's tea was such a tea. Its a herbal christmas tea and I am sipping it right now. Really good. 

I think this is even better than when I was a kid (and adult *caugh) and the calender had pieces of chocolate in it.

I am still decorating the tree and so will be sipping tea all day. I need to do the outside solar lights too on my evergreens. Its sunny, but a bit cooler than yesterday. It was actually hot in the 80's with full sun. Today its still full sun but in the 60's.


----------



## Atunah

So yesterdays Advent tea was ginger orange black tea and today its tropical fire black tea. This is so much fun each morning to find out whats in it.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> So yesterdays Advent tea was ginger orange black tea and today its tropical fire black tea. This is so much fun each morning to find out whats in it.


With 10 more days now, have you had anything really amazing? Something you will consider putting into a regular rotation?


----------



## Atunah

Yes. Some of course I already have tried. But the china royal jasmine was really good today and I also liked the honeybush strawberry cream. Another that was just superb was the Assam Marangi. But that one is 31.95 for 100 grams so I might get it at some point with a discount code. I like that they are also putting in some higher priced ones to try. Oh, the Applestrudel rooibos was also really good, but its a seasonal and I have enough seasonal tea in stock for now. 

Only baffling one so far was the ginger herbal tea. Its literally just ginger root. I haven't tried that one yet and I think I might mix it with something. Or maybe when I feel sick or something.  

Its so much fun each day to see what is behind the door.  .


----------



## Betty Blast

I've been wanting to try a jasmine tea. The honeybush strawberry cream sounds delightful. Applestrudel rooibos would be perfect for this time of year.


----------



## Atunah

Betty Blast said:


> I've been wanting to try a jasmine tea. The honeybush strawberry cream sounds delightful. Applestrudel rooibos would be perfect for this time of year.


Applestrudel is really nice during the season. I love jasmine teas. Most of the vendors have at least one type of it. Some can be a bit overpowering though and cloying. I like the Teagschwendner versions, they have a couple and the jasmine dragon pearls I tried from Gongfu-tea are also very good.

So today's advent tea is sleepless sencha (#979) and it is so so good. I'll buy this one for sure. Its a mix of sencha, mate and guarana so it has 3 types of wake-up teas in it. I am having it now to give me a kick in the afternoon lull and its working. Not something I'd drink at night though. . It has a very gentle flavoring that goes really well with all 3 teas. i have had mate and guarana by itself before as my husband used to drink it a lot. Someone on the german TG site called it a energy drink in tea form. Its slightly lemony with something else which I assume is partly the orange peel and whatever natural flavors in it.

Will be in my next order for sure.


----------



## crebel

This was one of my Christmas gifts from DH. A 12-oz stainless steel Tervis tumbler that is now my every day tea "cup"! I think it is so pretty and it keeps my tea hot for hours if I get busy and don't get around to drinking it right away.



We've been fans of all kinds of Tervis glasses for a while, but this is the first time I had seen this size and shape. I also like that it has a flip-up lid rather than the slide kind of opening since those can stain along the edges pretty easily and are harder (I think) to clean.

I also got a couple of Gong-Fu gift certificates so I can go shopping while staying at my sister's for the next week!!!


----------



## MichelleB675

That is a pretty cup. Awesome gifts.


----------



## Atunah

Ohhh, thats pretty crebel. Now you got me looking at all those designs. I already have a Zojirushi thermos, but Tervis has some neat designs. But I don't really need 2 thermo mugs. Or do I.  

Santa brought my husband some gunpowder tea, which he loves and a new miracle tea maker as he wears his out fast. He lets tea steep at all times. i mean he'll have tea in from night before, comes home and reheats that stuff that's been in there for 24 hours steeping.  . Lets just say he does not ever need a scale or a timer for his tea. By the time he is done the tea turns into branches and regrows leaves.


----------



## crebel

MichelleB675 said:


> That is a pretty cup. Awesome gifts.


Thanks, Michelle. Nice to hear from you, it's been a while!


----------



## MichelleB675

Yeah it has been a while. I don't check in as often as I used to. We moved a couple of months ago and then we finally got Bella's umbilical hernia fixed and had her spayed and spent a few weeks babying her while she recovered enough resume her normal activity of racing up and down the stairs a million times a day.

It has been forever since I've ordered a new tea, or any tea.


----------



## crebel

My sister took me to Gong Fu on Monday afternoon and with Christmas gift certificates in hand I got my largest single haul of teas!  I stocked up on all my usual teas in amounts from 4 oz to a full pound of Wuyi Rock.  

I got the Wuyi, Cream Assam, Sticky Rice, Nandi Hills, Lords & Ladies, Red Plum, Milk Oolong, Lavender Sencha, Irish Breakfast, Organic Puerh tuos, Genmatcha (however you spell that one, with the little toasted rice in it) AND a nest of Camel's Breath!  I think I'm set for a bit if winter weather keeps me from the big city for a while!

I don't know what to call the Camel's breath besides a "nest"; it isn't a single-serving mini, it isn't a large cake, but about 3-4" round and a fairly deep bowl shape.  It is really densely packed and formed, I'll have to wait until I get home to pick/pry some off and weigh.  It smells good, earthy like you might expect, and was only $12 for the nest.  I'll let you know what I think of the taste some time next week!


----------



## Atunah

Ohhh, what a nice haul.   Looking forward to your review on the camel's breath. Nest I think is a good word for those sized cakes. 

I am having some ginger tea as I might have had a wee bit too much white wine last night and so my stomach is upset a wee bit.


----------



## crebel

Sigh, I'm still getting used to my new laptop keyboard and managed to delete a long post about my first brew of the Camel's Breath tea this morning.  I'll try again ...

The next was very difficult to break "chunks" off.  I was able to pry, without breaking too much, what seemed to be enough leaf for a small pot.  Someone has moved my digital scale and I ended up eyeballing the final amount.  When I'm more awake (I did this late last night preparing a pot for this morning) today, I'll search for my scale and work on breaking up the nest better.

Taste wise, the tea is not what I was expecting at all!  It is much lighter in color, mouthfeel, and taste than anticipated.  I'm hoping this is due to not enough leaf/user error.  Otherwise this particular example of Camel's Breath is pretty blah, drinkable but nothing interesting. To me it tastes more like a green tea than a ripe puerh.  I'll let you know if that opinion changes when  I've brewed another pot where I'm more sure of parameters.


----------



## Atunah

Curious if that changes once you use a scale. I have had puerh's that were more like green tea than anything. those were probably the "green" type though, I can't recall. Maybe this is also one that benefits more of the traditional way of brewing, not western style, but gonfu style. Lots of leafs in a small vessel and very short brewing times and lots of infusions.


----------



## Atunah

Having a small pot of milk oolong with lavender sencha. Such a great combo. Thanks crebel for thinking of that. 

And I finally solved a mystery of why I keep running out of milk oolong so fast. I thought I lost my brain and forgot how much I drink. But nope, my husband who doesn't usually like any flavored type teas has been drinking it. He could have told me so I can stock up on it. Fine, bigger batch it will be in my next order.  . The lavender sencha though is save from him.  

Its warm around here, but overcast. And a bit misty. 78 degrees today and I think it was yesterday too. My poor citrus trees are very confused and are making blooms and baby fruits already. And its too early as there will probably be more freezing temps and kill them all. 
Just checked the forecast and by Thursday we will be 49 daytime and 36 at night. Then back to the 70's by weekend. Just a bit cooler at night. Right now its in 60's at night.  

Texas weather. Its warm enough to need some frozen margaritas.   Later that is.


----------



## crebel

I am happy you are enjoying my milk oolong/lavender sencha experiment, it's a "comforting" brew, isn't it?  I probably do a 2-cup mug of that once a week or so, most often in the evenings.  I have also tried it now with just culinary lavender and that works equally well without "wasting" my sencha, although I really prefer the creamy lavender milk oolong to the lavender sencha overall.  When I finish this bag of lavender sencha, I probably won't re-buy the sencha since I always have culinary lavender in my cupboard (makes awesome shortbread cookies, thanks to Michelle's recipe).

I have not yet tried the Camel's Breath again.  That @$#%&* nest needs a sledgehammer to break apart.  I did, however, find my digital scale and will tackle it again one of these days.


----------



## Atunah

I can just see you cursing and slamming trying to get the pieces off.

I actually bought a pick and a small bamboo tray after I had tried to get some off. I might have even thrown it on a cement floor really hard at one point in frustration. . The tool was from the same place i got the tea from. I realized it was about the only way to get chunks off, without hacking my fingers off. I been mostly using the small 2 cups tuochas since, as they are just easier to work with.

Here is a tool like I bought back then. 
https://www.puerhshop.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=27&product_id=344

Might even be the exact one as I bought it from that place. But its been years. Maybe a since clean screwdriver will work too. The pick basically you work in and pry some off. Rather than hacking at it.

I think you are right about the lavender. Just adding that would add that flavor profile. I have some lavender growing in my front yard I planted, but I don't think either of them is edible. One is fern leaf lavender and the other is some heat resisting texas lavender. I can't recall what it is called now. But it holds up to the heat and the drought here.

Where do you buy the edible stuff? Online?


----------



## crebel

Amazon, of course ...

I think this is the one I purchased, but there are many choices if you search culinary lavender. 4 ounces of dried lavender is a bigger quantity than you think it will be. I've had the bag I use from for a while and it is still vibrant colored and very fragrant. It doesn't take much to add to anything.

I've made cookies, lavender simple syrup (which you add to Earl Grey tea along with steamed/frothed milk to make a London Fog - also good drizzled on cheesecake  ), etc. I even put some in a zipper plastic bag with some unscented dryer softner sheets and then use those sheets with my bed linens. I'm a fan.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks crebel. I was sure I had already responded to that post from you. Odd thing that. Maybe I wrote it and forgot to hit post? I added the lavender to my wishlist for future.

Got a email from Adagio teas and they have a tea they only sell every 4 years for leapday. Brigadoon tea. 

I placed an order for it in the pretty scottish styled tin and some other teas I haven't had in a while. They have some basics my husband also likes. I like the irish breakfast, Fujian baroque, Yunnan jig and the Ceylon sonata.

https://www.adagio.com/black/brigadoon.html

I bought so much flavored teas over the holidays that I wore myself out of them already. Next year I will limit to maybe the 2 I really like from Teagschwendner like the christmas tea and the Pumkin chai and just get larger amounts of those. Instead of basically getting every holiday tea they had in stock. 

And Teaschwendner has a 15% off everything today at shop.tgtea.com. Code is leapday2020


----------



## crebel

For Saint Patrick's Day I am having a full 6-cup pot of Irish Breakfast tea today!  I'm adding milk and sugar to every delicious cup just because I can and it's a treat.  

Corned beef, potatoes and carrots are cooking on low in the slow cooker all day, cabbage wedges to be added later.  Beer bread ingredients ready to go in the bread machine later in time to be still hot with supper.

I virtually share all my comfort food and tea with each of you in these scary days.  Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Annalog

One of the many advantages of retirement was that I was spending more time at home and able to brew and drink tea. Now that we are spending all our time at home, except for trips to get essential needs such as prescription medication, I will be drinking my way through my tea stash. I will be organizing that in the next couple days so that I can drink the oldest first.  I will then know when I should think about ordering teas.


----------



## Atunah

I totally forgot today is St. Patrick day. I been out and trying to find food and essentials. Well, I tried a curbside pickup and I had that date days in advance as they are booked out now until next week. Unfortunately, more than half of my order was out of stock. So no eggs, no TP  , and lots of other stuff. At least I got some ground beef, sausage links and one wee bag of shredded cheese. Oh, and I guess there is no run on low carb tortillas either.   They didn't even have any frozen veggies. Folks are going insane here. They are cleaning up the HEB shelves and line up before the stores open. 

I have plenty of tea though. And I just got that order from Adagio with the pound of irish tea so I'll make that now too. Since I forgot. So thanks crebel for reminding me. 

I was panicking a bit the last couple of days because I got some stoopid eye infection and I really don't want to have to try to find a doc. But thankfully its cleared up a bit so I should be good. 

I still have to figure out at some point where to get some of the stuff I am getting out off. TP, eggs. I already placed another curbside pickup for monday and they wont let me add items so no eggs or TP again. Sigh. I'd like to see the garages or sheds of some of those horders. 

I been raking leaves this morning. I think the whole neighbor oak trees blow onto my yard and driveway. And a bird pooped on my while I did it.  . 
I need that tea now.


----------



## Atunah

I feel like garbage today.   Can't tolerate coffee, which I normally have one cup in the morning and rest of day tea. So I am going to have some of the herbal blend from teagschwendner. Its one made for when you feel sick. 
Its their Ayurveda collection. I have the Kapha and the Vata. I like both, for cold the Kapha is nice. Vata is also good when you don't feel good. 

I am guessing its the oak pollen that are trying to kill me right now. At least I hope it is.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I feel like garbage today.  Can't tolerate coffee, which I normally have one cup in the morning and rest of day tea. So I am going to have some of the herbal blend from teagschwendner. Its one made for when you feel sick.
> Its their Ayurveda collection. I have the Kapha and the Vata. I like both, for cold the Kapha is nice. Vata is also good when you don't feel good.
> 
> I am guessing its the oak pollen that are trying to kill me right now. At least I hope it is.


May be time to try that tea from your advent calendar that was ginger only, or blending it with a black. Feel better soon.

Since I haven't been to the big city since New Year's and non-essential travel is curtailed for now, I finally broke down and called in a tea order to Gong-Fu ( I absolutely HATE putting a credit card number online to order that way). I did a pound of Wuyi Rock and a half pound of sticky rice tuochas and not any others from there which I usually keep on hand. As jars of other teas empty, I'm going to relegate them to happy memories - at least until life returns to a more normal footing who knows how long in the future.  The Wuyi and the sticky rice were the two teas I decided were most necessary for my mental health  The order arrived quickly and to my wonderful surprise, included a full cake of 7-Sons "just because".

Mr. Mike filled my order and we talked about the Camel's Breath nest. He told me it IS a raw/green puerh - no wonder I wasn't wild about it. He also said it's the most compressed tea he's ever seen and to prepare it in the shop they literally put it in a cloth bag/under a towel and take a hammer to it. He said it's the only way to break it apart unless you steam the whole nest, pull it apart, let it dry and then store it as a loose leaf puerh. Now I know ...


----------



## Atunah

That is interesting about the camels breath. I too prefer the cooked kind. I love that you have such a great relationship with your tea dealer. I do think though that taking a hammer to that puck might be quite therapeutic. I used to make crushed ice that way, before I had a real refrigerator that is. Now it just comes out of the door like magic.  

Good on them giving you that nice gift. You got quite a few folks getting to order from them. 

I love getting full pounds of teas. Its just so satisfying seeing that pile of leaves.  

At least I have some eggs today. Hubby went on a hunt and came back with eggs and super packs of bacon.  

Thanks for your well wishes, I feel better. I already drank that ginger one some other time I had a stomach issue. Works great on that too.


----------



## crebel

Today I made a full pot (6C) of the 7-sons puerh.  After it brewed, I immediately started a smaller pot (3-4C) of the same leaves.  It is SO good.

I was going to save it for special occasions, then I decided there aren't going to be any special occasions for a while and why not treat myself while life's options are limited!

Be good to yourselves while we keep up our social distancing/stay at home lifestyle.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Today I made a full pot (6C) of the 7-sons puerh. After it brewed, I immediately started a smaller pot (3-4C) of the same leaves. It is SO good.
> 
> I was going to save it for special occasions, then I decided there aren't going to be any special occasions for a while and why not treat myself while life's options are limited!
> 
> Be good to yourselves while we keep up our social distancing/stay at home lifestyle.


I so agree. I had a cake of that 7 sons few years back. Can't recall now when. It lasted quite a while for me and it was just reliably good. Since they don't have a gazillion different cakes like some puerh shops, it was easier to go for it. Not having top pick. Its just a really good one.

I think I'll order a cake of it to have. I still have other tea for now, but I want a nice reliable good puerh again. Plus I like to support the tea stores I normally buy from right now.

Does it still come in the nice box?

I treat every day as a special occasion now. I call my mom in Germany a lot more now on a regular basis, just to chat. Didn't do that before. I enjoy something nice when I find i in the fridge, knowing that is currently sold out at all my stores. I can't even get my low carb ice cream anymore. And I been opening some nicer older wines I keep holding on to for "special" days. I'll drink some of those now. Cause who knows. 

And I'll drink my nice teas and I look out into my yard and I try to just think of nothing at all for a few moments.


----------



## crebel

Yes, the 7-sons still comes in the beautiful box.  I broke it down into brewing sized pieces and put them in one of my amber quart-sized, wide mouth, mason jars.  I did add the empty box to my gift boxes stash though!  It will work nicely for something in the future. 

One thing I'm really enjoying during the stay a home restrictions is cooking and baking.  My bread machine quit working, so I am making breads and rolls from scratch again, love it.  

Over the weekends, I pull meats sort of blindly from each sections of my well stocked small chest freezer (divided into beef, pork, poultry, and pre-made casseroles/soups/sauces/leftovers) and into my refrigerator which makes me "have" to use those things somehow in the next week.  Frozen pastas, seafoods and vegetables stay on top in the freezer for easiest access.

I'm incorporating more canned veggies, meats, and fruits to avoid even the grocery store for now.  I'm watching the Food Network more and scouring the various recipe sites for different ideas and it's been fun.

This morning a big pot of Wuyi Rock tea while I have a lazy rainy day devoted to reading and surfing the net!


----------



## Atunah

I made a inventory of my pantry and freezer and fridge. With expiration date and all. So I can plan ahead. I have a grocery store within viewing distance, but I don't want to have to go there if I don't have to. Folks here are using shopping as a family outing. Crazy. 

I try to get either amazon fresh or imperfect produce deliveries each week as I can get them. 

Its hard as I try to be low carb of keto, but hubby wants what he wants.  

I already lost all my tennis and my eurovision. And I can't get my icecream. i am not amused.


----------



## CatherineM

I am addicted to tea and beer and sometimes I stay up way too late 


I prefer loose leaf tea. I make it in an old Hall Autumn Leaf pot. Got it a few years ago at a going-out-of-sale-because-we're-moving deal. It was pristine. Never had a pot of tea brewed in it and I felt a tiny bit bad when I stained the little doo-hickeys around the top. I always wonder how much gold I'm rubbing off when I clean it, but, I don't care. They made it to make tea.


----------



## crebel

I received the Gong-Fu email newsletter yesterday and they had a new-to-me recommendation expected to be in stock within the next week. Description:

SUN MOON LAKE HONG CHA

This wonderful Black Tea comes to us as a result of our Fall 2008 buying trip to Taiwan. Tea masters there have imported growing stock from India's fabled Assam tea-growing region and established a tea garden in the south of the island that now produces a rich yet mild brew unlike any other tea that we have ever experienced...
2 oz.-$20.50 4 oz.-$41 8 oz.-$82

As you can see, it is on the more expensive side, but I am thinking about splurging on a small bag to try it when I create my next order. I am partial to Assam and black teas in general!

Since my birthday is coming up, I think I will cheer myself up with this colorful porcelain teapot from Amazon, too.


----------



## Atunah

Ohhhh, that pot is pretty. I hear you on the splurging. There have been a few items I been splurging lately, especially the last few months. Sometimes we need a pick me up. I've needed a lot of them since March.  

That tea sounds really interesting. I think its about time for a gong fu order anyway.


----------



## Betty Blast

That teapot is lovely. This is definitely the year for constant pick-me-ups. This is my birthday month also, and it's time for some new tea supplies. I want to try some new tea varieties and stock up on a few old favorites like Moroccan Mint.


----------



## crebel

And ... my DH did not get the Amazon order confirmation deleted before I saw it, so he did order the teapot for my birthday, shh, don't tell!  YAY!!!  I can totally act surprised, and happy won't be an act when I open my gift.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> And ... my DH did not get the Amazon order confirmation deleted before I saw it, so he did order the teapot for my birthday, shh, don't tell! YAY!!! I can totally act surprised, and happy won't be an act when I open my gift.


Thats so sweet of him. Practice the "OMG really?" face before you open it.


----------



## mlewis78

crebel said:


> Since my birthday is coming up, I think I will cheer myself up with this colorful porcelain teapot from Amazon, too.


That teapot is a beauty. Did you order it?


----------



## crebel

mlewis78 said:


> That teapot is a beauty. Did you order it?


I did get that wished for teapot from DH for my birthday. The look of it makes me happy. The function is just okay - the top opening has a ledge on one side instead of a completely round hole, so my large infuser does not fit in. This morning I used a smaller wire infuser, but that did not give the tea leaves enough swimming room and the brew was not as flavorful. I'll try putting tea directly in the pot, then decanting through a strainer and back into the pot for serving, or self-made tea bags and see if that helps. The spout is also a little long/tall for the height of the pot and requires a careful pour to not make a mess.

I wouldn't recommend it or buy it again because of the function, but I'm not sending it back and will continue to use it because of the form!


----------



## Atunah

Och, darn. Its so hard to find the pots that combine both, function and look. I have a few I absolutely love looking at, but not really use. For some of the same reasons. Either I can't get the infuser in, or they are hard to clean, or they dribble. I have one with such a small opening that no infuser fits and when I put the leaves in without it, its pain to get them back out after brewing as I can't stick my hand in. I try not to put all my leafs into the garbage disposal.

One thing that does work is a tea sock. They are usually larger than the paper filters so let the tea expand. Look for also whats called Thai tea filters, they are similar. Nut milk bags are another option. Since they are all washable fabric, they work well. Boil them in hot water before using the first time. After use, just rinse them out with some non scented soap if needed. And if they get really gunky, just boil them again.

This is one with a holder. Kind of like these. They come in different sizes. 
https://www.amazon.com/Reusable-Coffee-Traditional-Strainer-Dripper/dp/B07QMFQT54/


----------



## crebel

This morning I forgot to set a timer on a 6-cup pot of Seven Sons puerh. I had added a couple of good-sized chunks and it probably brewed for 15-20 minutes.  Holy moly, it is dark as sin and delicious.  Tastes like I've added caramel.  YUM.  Thank goodness it is so forgiving to over-brewing!


----------



## Atunah

I need to get another one of those cakes. I had it before and it is really good. Its on my list for next order. Puerh is very vergiving. But I wonder about the caffeine content after a long steep. Googling tells me about 60-70 grams of caffeine in black puerh. More if steeped longer. 100 grams. And most can tolerate 400 grams of caffeine a day. Coffee has 95 grams. Or so they say. 

400 grams a day are for whippersnappers. We got this. We been training for that all our lives.


----------



## crebel

It was past time to refill all of my empty jars of tea from Gong Fu, so I placed an online order on Sunday (when they are closed). I had an e-mail fairly early on Monday saying the package was ready to be shipped and that I should have it on Thursday. It came yesterday (Tuesday) afternoon! Have I _ever_ mentioned how much I *love* the Gong Fu tea store and Mr. Mike, Mrs. Mike/Deb, and George who always take such good care of their customers? 

I now have fresh supplies of Cream Assam, Nandi Hills, Red Plum, The Himalayan, Wuyi Rock, Sticky Rice, and Milk Oolong. Yippee Skippy!! As always, a distinct lean to black teas ...

I also ordered a 2-oz bag of the Sun Moon Lake Hon Cha which I mentioned back in June. I brewed a 6-cup pot of it this morning. This is some yummy stuff. Atunah, next time you order from them be sure to try it. Not a malty Assam, lighter but creamy and full-bodied. I've read people saying a tea has a "sweet potato" finish, but I've never related to that as a tasting note. This one does, to me, have an almost sweet potato aroma in the dry leaves and finish in the brewed taste. Too expensive to be a daily drinker in my budget, but I will get a 2-oz bag any time I order.

Thank goodness for tea to help keep me sane in these trying times.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> It was past time to refill all of my empty jars of tea from Gong Fu, so I placed an online order on Sunday (when they are closed). I had an e-mail fairly early on Monday saying the package was ready to be shipped and that I should have it on Thursday. It came yesterday (Tuesday) afternoon! Have I _ever_ mentioned how much I *love* the Gong Fu tea store and Mr. Mike, Mrs. Mike/Deb, and George who always take such good care of their customers?
> 
> I now have fresh supplies of Cream Assam, Nandi Hills, Red Plum, The Himalayan, Wuyi Rock, Sticky Rice, and Milk Oolong. Yippee Skippy!! As always, a distinct lean to black teas ...
> 
> I also ordered a 2-oz bag of the Sun Moon Lake Hon Cha which I mentioned back in June. I brewed a 6-cup pot of it this morning. This is some yummy stuff. Atunah, next time you order from them be sure to try it. Not a malty Assam, lighter but creamy and full-bodied. I've read people saying a tea has a "sweet potato" finish, but I've never related to that as a tasting note. This one does, to me, have an almost sweet potato aroma in the dry leaves and finish in the brewed taste. Too expensive to be a daily drinker in my budget, but I will get a 2-oz bag any time I order.
> 
> Thank goodness for tea to help keep me sane in these trying times.


Oh don't worry, I have my list and I keep adding to it. I mean literally I have a notepad where I write down teas to order. So I don't forget. That way I can do the big orders at once, as you seemed to have done this time . Nice haul. Isn't it nice to have a set of "standards" and you know you like them and they are dependable and then add new things into the mix to try? I like the comfort of drinking a familiar tea. 
A lot of your gong fu standards have become mine too. I really need to order as I been longing for the milk oolong and theirs is the best I tried and none of the others I tried out over the years are quite the same. I also like the red plum which I got based on your recs. And a couple of others. We been drinking lots of tea with hubby working from home, he's drinking a lot more of course too.

And we still love our hot water dispenser. Best thing I got. Put away my kettle and only use it now to make tea. Since really, most of what I drink needs boiling or close to boiling anyway. And if I need lower, I pour it in a measuring cup first. But I am more of a black/dark tea person anway.


----------



## Atunah

So I have tea that just aren't my favorites as far as flavor goes, so they keep sitting on the shelf, while I grab the ones I really like. I have some christmas and fall type teas left and some others that just aren't what I gravitate towards. They are already mixed and flavored so mixing them with other stuff, doesn't really do anything to improve. 

I usually drink my teas all unsweetened and no milk. Same with coffee. But I do like a nice ice coffee sometimes with sugar free flavored syrups and heavy cream. No milk as it has too many carbs. 
I also been making cream sodas with unsweetened flavored sparkle water with a package of truvia and some heavy cream. Its like a threat. So I just tried some of those neglegted teas with a package of truvia and some cream and it actually turned out quite nice. A nice treat and I get to use up those teas.   Having a snowman tea right now like that. Its 100 degrees outside and I am drinking snowman tea.  . 

Got my house painted and I keep yelling at the birds when they drop some number 2 on it and the darn bugs, when they get stuck on there after it gets wet for some reason. Wipe wipe.  . I wish it wasn't so hot and humid, I can't sit outside at all right now. I try to sit out and drink my hot teas. If it wasn't so humid, maybe I could handle it for a bit, but oy. Plus my back patio has no cover and its in full sun from morning to late afternoon. I have a pergola,but it has a slatted roof so still some sun going through. Plus the wood is really rotted and it gets a bit weird walking on it. We are planning to have it fixed, but it will be a big project as the bottom has to be completely redone and changed out. Ouch. Bit by bit. But I can sit there later in the evening. Its still in the 90's even late so not much relief. 

Looking forward to winter already when I'll be outside drinking tea and eating my low carb cookies.


----------



## crebel

I'm so glad your house painting was completed!  It might be less expensive to outright replace your pergola if the flooring is rotten, have you checked prices yet?  I've always thought it would be wonderful to have one of those roll-out canvas awnings for our deck as it is in full sun most of the day like your patio.  It is not, however, anywhere near to the top of the list for home improvements that I can work into the budget right now!

I love the idea of turning your so-so teas into treats with sweetner and cream.  Of course you know I already do that with lots of my teas.  Even really good black teas which I drink regularly with nothing in them can be elevated to treat/dessert level that way.  Try it some time with sticky rice puerh - it turns into drinking warm rice pudding.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, we been getting some quotes are are leaning towards either using a cement base so the rot won't happen again. Its sitting on the ground right now. Other option is using that stuff that isn't wood, forgot what its called on the base. We are trying to reuse the large cedar beams. They can be painting. They are on top. 

But all that stuff has to wait until a certain property in Oklahoma is finally sold. Been waiting for that lodestone to be gone for 20 years. I can't think of all the mortgage payment each month for that thing that went in the trash basically. But not mine, so I had no say. We finally have a biter and are getting close. It won't be much, but should cover a pergola redo and some credit card pay off. 

Next on list are windows. Other things that are gonna come up at some point is AC. Hopefully a few more years on that. Oh, and the fence. That really needs to be done sooner than later, but holy moly we have a lot of fence. One side , one on greenbelt I think its 190 feet.   And then the backside, 50 feet. Not worried about the other side as we have a double fence there with neighbors. Boards on both sides so it holds up a bit better. If that thing falls in on the greenbelt side, we are a free for all for deers, opossoms, skunks, cats, dogs, coyotes, you name it.  

Bit at a time. Things are still too uncertain this year to get into too much repairs. But we do need the pergola done. Its the thing we really want to use and enjoy. Since we have to stay home so much. 

Ohhh, sticky rice with cream. No clue why I haven't tried that yet. I shall do that tomorrow.


----------



## Atunah

I had to switch to herbal teas today. I got some nice ones from teagschwendner. Ayurveda line. Vata and Kapha are the ones I am drinking. Not feeling good today at all. I feel nauseous and kind of week. Hope its just something I ate or some other bug, cause you know  

Anywho, I started with some fresh grated ginger in hot water and truvia and that did help. Don't want to upset my stomach with caffeine so herbal it is today. 
I am having some sugar free low carb cookies I made. 
Aren't they pretty? 









Recipe is technically for keto shortbread cookies but works pretty good in the press I just got. Cookie press thingie. I got tired of rolling out the dough. 
So nice with tea in the afternoon though.


----------



## crebel

Your cookies are beautiful!  I hope you are feeling better today, because


----------



## Atunah

Thanks, I am better today, still a bit woozy in the innards. . So I hope it is just some kind of bug of sorts.

You should have seen the cookies I made before I got the cookie press. They looked, um, interesting.  I don't bake much at all and I don't have patience for fiddly things. So I knew I needed some automated thingie. Growing up my grandma had a thing you screw to the edge of the kitchen table and then turn and spritz cookie strips come out on the end. Those are the cookies we made most often during christmas. So they be strips with ripples and we'd dip the end in choco and then dry. We did the cut out shapes too, but those just were easier to deal with and we kids loved turning the thing. I never looked to see if they make something like that here. The one my grandma had also ground meat. It was that durable and old. Solid heavy metal of sorts.

Here is the recipe for the dough for anyone that wonders. I use powdered swerve for the sweetener. 
https://mouthwateringmotivation.com/2020/07/08/the-best-keto-shortbread-cookies-recipe/



> Keto Shortbread Cookies Recipe
> Serves: ~18 cookies
> Ingredients:
> 3/4 cup salted butter, softened
> 3/4 cup powdered monkfruit/erythritol sweetener (For this recipe I actually love using 6 tbsp swerve and 2 tbsp truvia as well)
> 1 1/4 tsp vanilla extract
> 1/4 tsp almond extract
> 1 1/2 cups almond flour, 168g
> 1/2 cup coconut flour, 56g
> 1 tbsp arrowroot starch, 8g (or cornstarch is OK if you don't have it)
> 1/2 tsp xanthan gum
> 1/8 tsp baking powder
> 1/8 tsp salt (1/4 tsp if using unsalted butter)
> Directions:
> Pre-heat oven to 325*F.
> In a large bowl, beat together your butter and sweetener until light and fluffy. Add your extracts and beat once more until combined.
> In another bowl, whisk together all of your dry ingredients including; almond flour, coconut flour, arrowroot starch, xanthan gum and salt.
> Pour the dry ingredients into the wet and stir well until the dough becomes thick and everything is incorporated together.
> Form your dough into a circle and then roll out between two sheets of parchment paper to the thickness you want your cookies (they won't change in much in the oven).
> Using a sharp knife or pizza cutter, cut the edges of the dough to form an even rectangle then cut smaller rectangles from the large one. (I cut my rectangles about 2 1/2 inches in length and 1 1/4 inches in width).
> Re-roll any dough scraps and repeat the process until all of the dough is used up. Place the formed rectangles on parchment-lined baking sheets and gently poke holes twice in each shortbread cookie using a fork.
> Bake the cookies for 10-12min or until they are just very lightly browned around the edges.
> Cool the cookies completely on their baking sheets before attempting to lift them. Enjoy The Best Keto Shortbread Cookies!
> \You can store these on the counter in an airtight container between layers of wax or parchment paper for up to 5 days OR place them in the freezer to keep them longer*.*
> 
> Calories: 140kcal | Carbohydrates: 1.5g | Protein: 2.4g | Fat: 13.4g | Fiber: 2.1g (Per cookie)


With the press it made about 37 cookies so the carbs and such are for 2 cookies in my case. Since original recipe is listed for 18 as its technically shortbread cookie dough.


----------



## Betty Blast

Those cookies look tasty! Thanks for sharing the recipe. I have fall on the mind. Does anyone have favorite fall tea recommendations?


----------



## crebel

My tea choices and consumption don't really change much between seasons, but I probably make various chai teas more often in the fall and winter.


----------



## Andra

The last order I placed from Mighty Leaf in Canada for my Brazilian Fruit black tea included some of their Berry Hibiscus in gallon-sized tea bags.  I tried one on Friday and the bag tore as soon as the water hit it.  So I had to strain my tea into something else.  The second time I put the tea bag in the infuser insert for the pitcher.  That worked well - but of course, that bag didn't break.  Mighty Leaf is sending me a few more bags to make up for the defective one I received.
In Texas I drink iced tea pretty much year-round.  I don't start thinking about fall and hot teas until we get a cold front.


----------



## Atunah

Betty Blast said:


> Those cookies look tasty! Thanks for sharing the recipe. I have fall on the mind. Does anyone have favorite fall tea recommendations?


I usually start restocking the fall teas and holiday teas starting in late fall. Its because I order those from teagschwendner and they are only available seasonally. Last year I started with some pumkin chai, autumn spice, hazelnut chocolate and cinnamon plum rooibus. All really great. Later I get all the winter type teas, xmas, sencha klaus, snowman. I might narrow it down a bit though next year as I had a wee bit too much.

I drink them all year round though and hot. In Texas.


----------



## Betty Blast

Chai tea is one my favorite drinks, but I can never get it to taste as good at home as in a coffee shop. With the virus it's a good time to experiment making it at home again.  I love Mighty Leaf tea, and hibiscus is one of my favorites. I've never tried Brazilian Fruit tea, I'll have to add it to my list. Wow, Atunah, that's a long list of holiday teas. I'll definitely have to add some of these to my list, hazelnut chocolate sounds intriguing. Thanks for the recommendations everyone.


----------



## Atunah

The hazelnut choco is really good. And comforting. I like it any time, but it does taste really nice on a rainy day, or in fall when the weather turns cooler. Elsewhere, as here its still hot as hades in fall. So I pretend its cool and rainy  
It uses roasted oolong as a base, which works great with the nut and choco flavor. I call it Nutella Tea. I think some reviewers called it that too. Can't officially call it that though of course on the Teagschwendner site. I like warm, creamy, spicy, chocolatey, herbaly teas over overly fruity/floral ones. When it comes to flavored ones. I drink a lot of non flavored teas in general. 

I never had chai at a place. I wouldn't even know where to got to get it. Haven't been to a coffee shop in some time as I moved to the other side of town and haven't found a new one yet. Outside of the starbucks of course. I haven't been in one of those in many years. How do they make it at the shops? Like a latte just with tea?


----------



## crebel

I used to be pretty addicted to Starbucks Chai lattes - hot or cold. I always ordered lattes, but I think you can get "Oprah Chai" just tea. They use a concentrated chai syrup (more concentrated than the Tazo or Oregon boxed concentrates).  Very sweet, very creamy.  It can be a huge calorie count.

My order was always (for hot) 7-pumps (6 is the norm), soy, no water (otherwise they dilute the concentrate with hot water before adding hot frothed milk).  Of course you don't have to say "no water" when you ordered iced chai.  The soy milk (vanilla) makes a BIG difference in yumminess over any other milk choices, IMO. 

I am unable to recreate the taste of their concentrate at home - My perception is it's heavy on peppercorns, nice hit of cardamom and ginger, a little anise, a little clove, and not much cinnamon.  Any other shop where I've ordered a chai latte is a powdered mix which I am not fond of.

There was a time when we were all trying the various Ahmad chai looseleaf blends.  I wasn't thrilled by any of them either, they all seemed heavy toward clove and cinnamon to me.  The tumeric blend was the most interesting, I thought, but I added extra Assam tea after the first time I made it - not enough "tea" taste.  Picky, aren't I?


----------



## Atunah

Picky is our middle name. We hunt until we find the best of each different teas. Hence the large tea shelf I still have.  

I don't think I have ever had any Ahmad teas. Don't remember hearing about them. But this thread is long and my brain  keeps getting older  

There are huge variations in chai blends. Both cinnamon and clove can overpower any mix they are in. Especially cinnamon. 
I have made the traditional way before where you seep in a pan at the stove for certain time. I don't drink milk though, most of it is high in carb and when I buy the more filtered one with half carbs, I usually never finish. I wonder how many carbs soy milk has. I might try it with that. Using the chai teas I already have and making it on the stove. I'd add my own sweetener in in that case for the less carbs of course.


----------



## crebel

You have no idea how far back or how long I have searched through this thread for the Ahmad tea discussion ...

I am an idiot, had to go look at a bag of chai I still have in the cupboard and it is Vahdam chai teas several of us were trying at one time and we were talking clear back in 2018.  

Vahdam/Ahmad - close, right?


----------



## mlewis78

Atunah, I want to try the chocolate hazelnut tea (decaf). I see some in the Stash brand. I use teabags. Would the Stash brand of it be good? I have not been drinking hot tea all summer. I want to get back to drinking herbal teas late at night to make me stop the eating of ginger chews and Werther's caramel candy. Something that tells me "it's time to stop eating and sucking on candy." (Even though I could manage to do both the candy and tea at the same time).

I also see Republic of Tea in Red Velvet Cuppa Chocolate (no hazelnut):
https://smile.amazon.com/REPUBLIC-TEA-Red-Velvet-Chocolate/dp/B01FRB0KO2/ref=sr_1_17?dchild=1&keywords=chocolate+hazelnut+tea&qid=1598169476&s=grocery&sr=1-17


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> You have no idea how far back or how long I have searched through this thread for the Ahmad tea discussion ...
> 
> I am an idiot, had to go look at a bag of chai I still have in the cupboard and it is Vahdam chai teas several of us were trying at one time and we were talking clear back in 2018.
> 
> Vahdam/Ahmad - close, right?


Ah yes, I tried most of Vahdam chais. They are good, but I stopped ordering from them. The last few orders the teas were very dusty and didn't taste as good. The mixes also looked different, some didn't have as much in or in another case it was most all spice and no actual tea in it. Their prices have gone up a bit too. I already have enough places to order teas though. Maybe I'll try them again down the line.



mlewis78 said:


> Atunah, I want to try the chocolate hazelnut tea (decaf). I see some in the Stash brand. I use teabags. Would the Stash brand of it be good? I have not been drinking hot tea all summer. I want to get back to drinking herbal teas late at night to make me stop the eating of ginger chews and Werther's caramel candy. Something that tells me "it's time to stop eating and sucking on candy." (Even though I could manage to do both the candy and tea at the same time).
> 
> I also see Republic of Tea in Red Velvet Cuppa Chocolate (no hazelnut):
> https://smile.amazon.com/REPUBLIC-TEA-Red-Velvet-Chocolate/dp/B01FRB0KO2/ref=sr_1_17?dchild=1&keywords=chocolate+hazelnut+tea&qid=1598169476&s=grocery&sr=1-17


I only had the sticky rice from Stash tea and they don't carry that one anymore. Crebel used to order that too from Stash. I think that is how I was willing to try their version. Don't know why they stopped carrying it. I am looking at their hazelnut chocolate and it uses black tea as the base. I mean it sounds good, but can't say of course. Their ingredients are Decaffeinated black tea, natural chocolate flavor, natural hazelnut flavor, vanilla extract

The Teagschwendner one has Ingredients: Tea blend, hazelnut brittle (sugar, hazelnuts), bits of cocoa, cocoa shells, flavor, cinnamon, vanilla bits.

So the TG has actual brittle in it and pieces of the coco and things, rather than just flavor. But as long as it tastes good that is what matters. But I do like getting most of my flavored tea for that reason from TG. They often use good ingredients and actual bits. Gong-fu also has high quality flavored from the ones I got from them. Adagio for example I find hit or miss with flavored teas. Vahdam of course uses actual spices in their blends, but its mostly chai leaning.

I am trying to think of other tea stores I have ordered from. Fussy allergy brain today. Ah, Harney's, have ordered from them in the past. But not in recent times.

Werthers, I remember those sitting with my sister and having tea . Way back when, in a land far far away.


----------



## Andra

I still use tea bags for travel (well, not this year!). Stash is decent. I like several Harney's, some Republic of Tea, and my favorite herbal at the moment - Mighty Leaf.


----------



## CatherineM

Teabags don't do it for me.

I do old Hall teapot brewing with loose leaf tea leaves. That's all I want
to drink. Teabags make me think of what they swept up off the
floor when they were done getting the real stuff.


----------



## Atunah

So I got some unsweetened Soy milk and I'll be making some chai tea on the stovetop. I'll report back when I tried it. I think I'll use the Vahdam instructions for it. 

eta: yum  . Instructions I find out there are 1 cup water, one cup milk 1-3 TB tea and spices. I am using already mixed chai tea from Vahdam so I just used a nice TB of tea. And I just put it in saucepan and slowly brought it to a steam type, not boil, just to where it starts to do its thing. I let it sit there for at least 10 minutes, probably more like 20. They say some keep it for hours on warm and the more flavorful it gets. I put in 2 ts of swerve, which acts like sugar. All in the saucepan, including sugar. Really came out good. Next time I'll add some vanilla into it. Got plenty of that for cookie baking. 

I just strain it over a little strainer into the cup. Oh and I used 2 cups of soy milk instead of 1 water and 1 milk. Just cause I misread the recipe and had already poured it in. I think that makes me more like a latte that way. I'll do the water next time to compare.


----------



## Betty Blast

I've had both water and milk chai teas in coffee shops. Chai tea is the only type of tea that I think needs some type of milk to shine. The ratios of ingredients must differ a lot for different brands. I haven't had any luck with the liquid mixes. I'm thinking about trying the all-in-one powder Big Train chai. Has anyone tried this before? I may try Vahdam tea too since you had good results with it. Atunah, your description of the hazelnut Teagschwendner tea got me. I have to have it.


----------



## Louise Bates

My struggle with making chai lattes at home is using enough milk to get the creamy flavor and texture, but not so much that it interferes with the tea's ability to steep properly--but reading these posts is enough to make me want to try again!


----------



## mlewis78

Off topic:  Louise, your name is the same as my late grandmother's. Bates was her married name, my mother Eleanor's maiden name. Died in 1940, so I never got to meet her. 

OK, back to tea. I will stand back.


----------



## Louise Bates

mlewis78 said:


> Off topic: Louise, your name is the same as my late grandmother's. Bates was her married name, my mother Eleanor's maiden name. Died in 1940, so I never got to meet her.
> 
> OK, back to tea. I will stand back.


Oh, that's so fun! I was named for my maternal great-grandmother, but her surname was Straw, not Bates. I've always enjoyed my old-fashioned name. 

Back to tea ... this windy, rainy morning (at last!) in ME, I am enjoying a cuppa Cornish Smugglers Brew. The best English tea I've found, even better than Yorkshire Gold! Tricky to get in this country, but oh, so worth it.


----------



## crebel

I have finally gotten the hang of scooping my loose leaf teas into my infuser with my non-dominant left hand after crushing my right wrist in a fall!

Anyway, decided to laboriously type an online order to Gong-Fu tea this morning to restock. Two of my routine teas, Lords & Ladies and The Himalayan were surprisingly listed as out of stock, so I added a note asking what they thought was most comparable to add to the order. I got a personal phone call from them a few minutes ago telling me their supplier of those 2 teas closed their business after Covid started spreading and they haven't been able to find anything comparable yet.  

Que sera. I sure do continue to love their personalized customer service, though! This time I do have a larger supply of sticky rice tuos coming (easy to unwrap with one hand, no measuring), as well as a full pound of Wuyi Rock tea, and some ginger puer (I still add more fresh ginger) which keeps my stomach from revolting if I have to take prescription pain meds. A pretty small, variety-wise, order for me.


----------



## Atunah

Ah man crebel, your poor wrist.   Please be careful with the hot water and the kettles and the pots with one arm. 

Oh no, that is horrible. Both about that supplier business closing and you not getting some of your favs. Fantastic service though. Hopefully they can find something at least similar to those. I have had both of those and liked both of them also. 
I just ordered my AdventKalender from Teagschwendner and one from Adagio. Loose tea in each day of December. So I ordered my staples from TG. I still have to place the order with Gong Fu to order the other staples with them.

You really like that Wuyi Rock, a whole pound. I do this with gunpowder for my husband which he loves. I order the cheapest I can find though as he doesn't seem to care.  . He lets tea steep all night and still drinks it the next day   

ohh, ginger puer. That sounds interesting. I actually use fresh ginger all the time in either broth, water or tea when I get upset stomach. Which I get a lot more lately. I buy fresh ginger and put in freezer in a ziploc bag. Then I use one of those microplane graters to grate right from frozen into my cup. Or in my pot when I cook. Same thing. 

I bought the rare blue moon tea from Adagio. Only available on blue moon, so another 3 years away now. We just  had one. It has pea flowers in it so it makes tea indigo blue and when you put some lemon in it turns pink. Just cute. 

I need simple pleasures right now.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I need simple pleasures right now.


AMEN!!


----------



## CatherineM

Found by accident: a tin of Chai tea. It got misplaced somehow but is in a tin cannister and was all sealed. I never knew black tea could be so good! I love it a lot and I'm a green tea drinker.


----------



## crebel

A happy accident!  Enjoy your find.


----------



## Atunah

Ohhh, nice surprise finding that tea. I once found a nice Ti Kuan Yin oolong that I thought we had drunk all already. It was a gift years ago and I vacuum sealed portions with a food saver to keep it fresh. I think it was like a pound and kind of the expensive type. It was sealed like that for 3 years or so. Can't recall exactly. And there it was, a nice airless pillow of nice tea.  . Tasted as good as it was years before. 

I love Chai teas. So many different types out there. I keep going back to the basic kind though. Drinking a small pot of it right now in fact.


----------



## CatherineM

As a green tea drinker for years, I am so excited to have some white tea.
As God as my witness, I don't think I've ever had white tea.

I got a sample pack, which consists of four sealed packets.

I can't afford this stuff and I can't even wait to try it.


----------



## Julia2233

I used to drink only green tea. But my husband likes different kinds of tea. So, I started drinking black, black with lemon, and herbal tea.


----------



## Atunah

CatherineM said:


> As a green tea drinker for years, I am so excited to have some white tea.
> As God as my witness, I don't think I've ever had white tea.
> 
> I got a sample pack, which consists of four sealed packets.
> 
> I can't afford this stuff and I can't even wait to try it.


Wait until you find some yellow tea 

White tea is so delicate. I have had some from a couple of places. Doesn't work for me in the morning if I need to wake up as I need something with a bit more body then. I like to brew those delicate ones in glass, or at least pour them in a glass to drink. Just so pretty.

I still drink mostly black. Percentage is probably 80 and the rest is oolong, puerh, green and white kind. I don't count the herbal ones in that calculation though. Not being tea . I love me some herbals though too. Especially when I need break from the kick or before bed.


----------



## CatherineM

Herbals just never did it for me. I think it's because I got turned on to tea when I was experiencing a skin deal. A friend of mine back then said, try oolong tea. Herbals never came into the question at all. I'm not a big fan of oolong, either. Haha

Somehow I gravitated to jasmine. That's my go-to. I can afford it right now. I have some gunpowder here now, too. I thought I could splurge and use one of my white tea samplers today when I found one in the cabinet that I had forgotten about from last Christmas. I figured I better use that one, first. It's Moroccan Mint green tea and I'm not overly impressed. I don't really like flavored teas unless you count jasmine.
It's on it's third steep right now in my Hall Autumn Leaf teapot. I cook the ever-loving daylights out of leaves. Just because I can.


----------



## Atunah

CatherineM said:


> Herbals just never did it for me. I think it's because I got turned on to tea when I was experiencing a skin deal. A friend of mine back then said, try oolong tea. Herbals never came into the question at all. I'm not a big fan of oolong, either. Haha
> 
> Somehow I gravitated to jasmine. That's my go-to. I can afford it right now. I have some gunpowder here now, too. I thought I could splurge and use one of my white tea samplers today when I found one in the cabinet that I had forgotten about from last Christmas. I figured I better use that one, first. It's Moroccan Mint green tea and I'm not overly impressed. I don't really like flavored teas unless you count jasmine.
> It's on it's third steep right now in my Hall Autumn Leaf teapot. I cook the ever-loving daylights out of leaves. Just because I can.


My husband inhales the gunpowder, he seems to really like that one. And he doesn't seem to care much about which one I get so I get the 1 pound from Adagio, which is still good, but a lot cheaper.

I have some really nice jasmine from TeaGschwendner. I think because theirs is not overly cloying, if you know what I mean. Perfect balance. I don't like Moroccan mint. I tried it and decided I am just not a fan of mint in my teas. I don't like hibiscus in my teas either so any herbal that uses that as the first ingredient is usually out in any case. It overpowers everything for me, just like mint. I usually drink a bit more flavored in winter time. A small selected variety.

I wish the nice Oolongs weren't so expensive as I do like those. But not right now.

My husband cooks the heck out of every tea too. He leaves it in overnight, all day, keeps steeping, he doesn't care. And really, there aren't any rules. You steep as many times as you get pleasure from it. And because you can of course 

I am still working my way through my 2 advent calendars I got. There are too many herbals this year for my liking though so I been putting them aside in a box, which is getting fuller. Almost no black teas and mostly herbal, roibos and such things. Wasn't like that last year. I of course also have 2 chocolate calendars to help me through that hardship.


----------



## crebel

Atunah, which tea calendars did you get this year?  On the daily tea thread on reddit, folks have been talking about various advent calendars and there does seem to be a lot of herbals and rooibos being mentioned.  You know I drink mostly black teas or ripe puerhs as well. 

One flavored black tea mentioned from the T2 calendar, which I thought sounded fun for the time of year was described as: Day 15 is "Eggnog" - black tea flavoured with condensed milk, vanilla, caramel, hazelnut, and some hazelnut brittle and nutmeg thrown in, which made it very shimmery and festive. It was very nice, smelled like custard, bread pudding and raisins, and tasted sweet and mellow." I would try that!

I have been cleaning out small leftovers from my tea cupboard.  Found a bag of Absolute Almond from Gong Fu, enough for a 4-cup pot.  Even though it had been in there for a long time, it actually benefitted from being lost - the almond was much more pronounced.  May have to get another small bag next time I order.

Then I had a bag of Vahdam Tumeric chai.  It had not been my favorite, but I didn't want to waste what was left.  So I mixed it with some of my Ginger Puer and that was an excellent blend.

You've made me want some Jasmine tea which I haven't made for a while.  Pretty sure I have a decent-sized bag of Gong Fu Dragon Pearls in there somewhere, I'll have to dig it out!


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Atunah, which tea calendars did you get this year? On the daily tea thread on reddit, folks have been talking about various advent calendars and there does seem to be a lot of herbals and rooibos being mentioned. You know I drink mostly black teas or ripe puerhs as well.
> 
> One flavored black tea mentioned from the T2 calendar, which I thought sounded fun for the time of year was described as: Day 15 is "Eggnog" - black tea flavoured with condensed milk, vanilla, caramel, hazelnut, and some hazelnut brittle and nutmeg thrown in, which made it very shimmery and festive. It was very nice, smelled like custard, bread pudding and raisins, and tasted sweet and mellow." I would try that!
> 
> I have been cleaning out small leftovers from my tea cupboard. Found a bag of Absolute Almond from Gong Fu, enough for a 4-cup pot. Even though it had been in there for a long time, it actually benefitted from being lost - the almond was much more pronounced. May have to get another small bag next time I order.
> 
> Then I had a bag of Vahdam Tumeric chai. It had not been my favorite, but I didn't want to waste what was left. So I mixed it with some of my Ginger Puer and that was an excellent blend.
> 
> You've made me want some Jasmine tea which I haven't made for a while. Pretty sure I have a decent-sized bag of Gong Fu Dragon Pearls in there somewhere, I'll have to dig it out!


Whats T2? I have the Teagschwendner and the Adagio calender this year. First time getting the adagio. TG has tea in it for 2 cups while the adagio has tea for one cup in it. I'll work my way through the herbal ones during evening hours probably. That eggnogg sounds good. I think I had a eggnog tea from somewhere at some point. Can't recall where though now. I have enough tea now to get me through early spring I think. I do need some milk oolong though so I'll place a gong fu order in the new year.

Time seems to fly and stall at the same time, if you know what I mean. Its weird, calenders are almost done and I just started them, but on the other hand life seems stalled and at a stand still. At least I have my teas and wines.


----------



## crebel

T2tea is a company out of Australia, I think.  I had never heard the name before reading it in the Reddit tea sub. I've never ordered from a company outside the U.S.


----------



## Jane917

I have recently come across 2 teas I have on order from Grand Tea Imports in NYC. One of my FB groups, Wok Wednesdays, is trying hard to keep our Chinatowns alive. Those of us who live no where near a Chinatown are attempting to do a bit of online ordering. My dear friend, Chef Grace Young, has recommended two teas from Grand Tea Imports. One is a Tangerine Pu era tea, and the other is a Sticky Rice Scented mini tea. Both are expected to arrive at my house any day now, and I am excited to try them. Most of my current teas come from Harney, though I used to buy from several sources. I guess you can call it laziness. I found myself over run with teas that could not get used fast enough!


----------



## Betty Blast

Just wanted to make a note on mint tea, if you do a short steep that will keep it from being too overpowering. I'm enjoying a mina nana mint tea, and I've found that if I steep it for longer than 20 seconds it becomes bitter and overpowering. Around a 20 second steep it's light and smells divine. Hibiscus tea goes well with fruits and iced. Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## Andra

I found some tea on Amazon that is supposed to have extra caffeine. I ordered some to try it, but my resting heart rate is a little high right now, so I don't want to have anything overly caffeinated. It sure smells good though. Have any of you tried Zest tea?


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01138VKTC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Andra

According to this article, it's International Tea Day








Why drinking tea might just help in a crisis | CNN


Around the world people sip it to relax, reinvigorate and soothe, something we need now more than ever. Scientists are beginning to look into just how drinking tea might affect our mood and brainpower.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Can you buy Rooibos tea in the US? It has many health giving properties. I have a recipe for a Rooibos and Lemon cordial. 
1 cup sugar
1 cup lemon juice
2 cups strong Rooibos tea
5 cm fresh ginger peeled and sliced
Bring to the boil sugar, lemon juice and Rooibos.
Turn down heat and add ginger.
Simmer for 10 -15 mins.
Pour into a sterilised bottle.
Cool and refrigerate. 
You can then add water to this cordial base.


----------



## crebel

Thanks, Jan! Sounds yummy - a little less lemon juice and adding Limoncello to the base would be a pretty refreshing cocktail too!

Yes, Rooibos is readily available in the U.S. and is also called tea here by most, even though it's not technically tea, but a delicious non-caffeinated brew from the rooibos plant. It's available in tea-bag form in most grocery stores here and also available loose-leaf from tea vendors (lots of choices of either on Amazon).


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

crebel said:


> Thanks, Jan! Sounds yummy - a little less lemon juice and adding Limoncello to the base would be a pretty refreshing cocktail too!
> 
> Yes, Rooibos is readily available in the U.S. and is also called tea here by most, even though it's not technically tea, but a delicious non-caffeinated brew from the rooibos plant. It's available in tea-bag form in most grocery stores here and also available loose-leaf from tea vendors (lots of choices of either on Amazon).


Next time I make it I'm going to try lemon grass and less lemon juice so that I won't need as much sugar. 
If you read the No1 Ladies Detective Agency you'll remember that their favourite drink is red bush tea


----------

